# CL finds - HTF or great deals!  *No chattting please*



## Swanky

Please post any leads to hard to find Louboutins or any deals too good to pass up!
please don't discuss the deals or chat in this thread.


----------



## ledaatomica

Used VP Python Vp with red tip sz 8 start bid $99 with reserve.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150190770887


----------



## ledaatomica

so not a great deal at all but a must have CL that is very hard to find and sells out very quickly ..

Leopard Pony Pigalle 100 sz 7 BIT $729
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140185798905

yesterday it was for $690 somehow the price went up overnight


----------



## lawchick

Nude Patent No. Prive 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Nude patent VP with gold tip 40.5 and size 39 (same sellers)
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Nude patent VP with red tip 35.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Nude patent VP with gold tip 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

Absolutely STUNNING shoe.....RED SATIN w/ SERPENT DETAIL - sz 39

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

foxycleopatra said:


> Absolutely STUNNING shoe.....RED SATIN w/ SERPENT DETAIL - sz 39
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-Louboutin-Burgundy-Snake-Heels-Shoes-39-9_W0QQitemZ120192978084QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I have my eyes on these beauties!  
Beautiful!  Not bad price for these either!
Thanks Foxy!
Ill post some more tonight!


----------



## ledaatomica

Beige Patent decolletes sz 8 $299 but it now

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220179805882


----------



## ylime

Lova (?) Pigalles sz. 37

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kamilla850

My SA from Nordstroms called today to let me know that they still have the Hercule, Mad Mary and studded boots on sale, they are all 33% off.  Now I am pissed that I paid full price for each of these!!  

If you need an SA recommendation, feel free to let me know.


----------



## dls80ucla

If you ladies are looking for the YoYo Zeppa slingbacks in black, size 39, keep an eye on netaporter. unfortunately i need to send mine back as they were a bit too big. they were less than $400.


----------



## Stinas

Nude Patent Rolande - Size 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Decollete In Brown - Size 41 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Prive in camel - size 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-christian-l...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

GWENISSIMA - Size 38.5


----------



## Stinas

Amazing Boots Size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/REDUCED-Christi...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lovespeonies

Nude patent yoyos 110mm size 37.  I would so bid on these if they were a 37.5!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ledaatomica

lovespeonies said:


> Nude patent yoyos 110mm size 37. I would so bid on these if they were a 37.5!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
wow .. I hope someone here gets those!!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Nude/Beige Patent Simple Pumps?(Looks like simple pumps to me)
Size 37 $199 BIN!!!!!   Great Price!  I would have bought them already if they were my size
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Blue YoYo Sling - Size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## greenleaflettuc

Nude Patent VP Starting bid is $700. 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260190549362&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016

I would so bid on these but I think I probably need a 40. grr


----------



## foxycleopatra

Soooo HOT!.....5-inch Leopard pony hair PIGALLE's (sz 41)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

Drapo Russo in RED Satin (CL's BEST shade of red) w/ serpetine detail - sz 38

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## diana

fuchsia suede rolandos!!  size 38

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## diana

wow..simply amazing and stunning crocodile simple pumps!!  size 39
(i guess this is a "deal" since retail is $4495, yikes)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kamilla850

^^Those are going to be marked down again at BG, they still have a ton left so they will certainly make it to the 60% off.  I wish the yoyo went on sale too, that shoe in red looks amazing.


----------



## Kamilla850

Louboutin Anemone for below retail, brand new size 41, these shoes are amazing!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ylime

CL Super Wallis Black Leather Mary Janes sz. 6.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## pwecious_323

Which ones are bookmarked on BG.com? Would you mind sharing with us the link?? thx




Kamilla850 said:


> ^^Those are going to be marked down again at BG, they still have a ton left so they will certainly make it to the 60% off. I wish the yoyo went on sale too, that shoe in red looks amazing.


----------



## foxycleopatra

pwecious_323 said:


> Which ones are bookmarked on BG.com? Would you mind sharing with us the link?? thx


 
BG.com does not carry croc Louboutin's (ever), it's in store only, but you can call the store to place the order.  HTH!


----------



## foxycleopatra

"PODIUM" - size 41
one of CL's most renowned (and archived) sandal styles; quite a few Hollywood A-listers wore this to the Oscars a few years back)

http://cgi.ebay.com/SOLD-OUT-Christ...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ledaatomica

^ wish they were my size. I have been on a quest for these since I am in need of gold sandals and only these came to mind as the ideal choice ..


----------



## Kamilla850

This seller just listed a few good Louboutins, all at $0.99:

Brown Python VP in 36.5 (I have this shoe and love it)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kamilla850

I've been searching for this shoe for my mom, she loves the peanut and says that they are very comfy.  Yes, my 65 year old mom wears Louboutins.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kamilla850

I've been seeing a lot of Mad Marys on EBay recently, these are slightly used but still look good:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kamilla850

I just picked up the Lapano, I love this style, this is less than what I paid on sale:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kamilla850

Our favorite ebay seller has these listed for below retail, but I have seen these marked down at various stores recently.  Blue Leopard Patent Pigalle:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kamilla850

This is a great deal on the Som1:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## debsmith

I just ordered these platform boots on sale at Bob Ellis.
They have several other shoe and boot styles on sale right now.  Go to http://bobellisshoes.com/#  click Enter, then in Category click on Sales, Women, then CL (lots of other brands as well).  They have a great return policy...be sure and ask for Bill if you call to place an order instead of placing it online.


----------



## blackbird

Kamilla850 said:


> I've been searching for this shoe for my mom, she loves the peanut and says that they are very comfy.  Yes, my 65 year old mom wears Louboutins.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Tortoise-Patent-Peanut-Wedges-38_W0QQitemZ140189149088QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



your mom is awesome.  She's a year older than my mom!  My mom is a fan of Ralph Lauren though.


----------



## Stinas

Very Prive Camel Python with Burgandy Tip - Size 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

*Christian Louboutin Magenta Simple 85 Pumps size 38 *
*http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem*

These look like Suede Decollete's, but not sure.  Size 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140187356445&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004

Fusha Rolando Size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110203311279&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001


----------



## ashakes

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270194252456&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=017
*Nude Patent Rolande 36.5

They are only going for $275!!! Grab these ladies! They are such a great deal, especially considering the price increases.
*


----------



## Stinas

ashakes said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270194252456&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=017
> *Nude Patent Rolande 36.5*
> 
> *They are only going for $275!!! Grab these ladies! They are such a great deal, especially considering the price increases.*


I wish they were my size!!!!!!


----------



## ledaatomica

White Helmuts 37.5 $125 starting bid.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230202949239 
Would fit a 38-39 .. lovely shoes. I hope someone gets these are they are quite hard to find nowadays and would be perfect for the summer or a wedding.


----------



## natassha68

has anyone seen the black leather pigalle's 100 mm heels on sale anywhere??


----------



## foxycleopatra

NUDE PATENT Peep-toe d'Orsay - size 8
.....fab shoe!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pink-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

oops double post


----------



## blackbird

ledaatomica said:


> White Helmuts 37.5 $125 starting bid.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230202949239
> Would fit a 38-39 .. lovely shoes. I hope someone gets these are they are quite hard to find nowadays and would be perfect for the summer or a wedding.



I'll try my darnest to make you proud.


----------



## Stinas

Brown VEEE Size 38.5 $299 - Hard to find.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Christ...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Size 39 Hot pink pumps
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ledaatomica

blackbird said:


> I'll try my darnest to make you proud.


----------



## ledaatomica

Green Anemones! sz 39 $450 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280183866051 

I am drooling here .. why cant they be my size...


----------



## JRed

black patent helmuts, size 40.5.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JRed

purple suede rolandos, 39.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JRed

black patent bzehelmut, 39

http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Christian...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JRed

120mm black clichy!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Clich...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JRed

silver bling bling, size 38

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ledaatomica

Black patent helmut size 40.5 $495 
would fit a size 11 - 12
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310008830546


----------



## gingerfarm

Nude gold tip VP size 6.5 and 10, $616
http://www.bluefly.com/pages/products/detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=2074483005&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=525&referer=cjunction_1827884_10436858_111183-0-72-10&cm_ite=2110498&cm_pla=1827884&cm_cat=1656501&cm_ven=CJ


----------



## LavenderIce

gingerfarm said:


> Nude gold tip VP size 6.5 and 10, $616
> http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...10498&cm_pla=1827884&cm_cat=1656501&cm_ven=CJ


 
The size left right now is 38.5!  Somebody get them!  20% off and there's gotta be some discount codes somewhere.


----------



## gingerfarm

all gone!  did our girls here get them??  =)


----------



## smurfet

Oh, I'm so sad.  I would have loved the 36.5!


----------



## foxycleopatra

"Pompadouce" from a few years back (one of the first styles that made CL famous) -- size 38

Soooo elegant!  I wish I could find these in my size.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ledaatomica

^ drooling here ... I will be stalking this one


----------



## Lady1mport

VERY PRIVE PEEP TOE PUMPS with the pewter toe size 36

http://mytheresa.net/shop/product.php?productid=2950&cat=0&page=1


----------



## jlinds

^ Wishing I could make them work!! Ugh!


----------



## ylime

Tiger print Decollette (sp?), size 6.5

Currently $65!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

Not the greatest price, but very hard to find.

Python Very Prive with burgandy tip Size 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Red Satin Decoltissimo Size 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## compulsivepurse

Black Patent VP on ebay, size 38.5 $699.00 (I consider that a good price):

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## compulsivepurse

Ebay - Yellow patent simple pumps 37 $549.99:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...95&ih=002&category=63889&ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1


----------



## sunny2

^ They had that on sale at Barneys for 30% off. Anyways, they are sold out now so I guess that's the only way to get them


----------



## ashakes

^^^They were 40% off I think just like the red simples were if you could find them.  I had initially bought my red simples for full price at the CL boutique, but then my SA at Barneys was able to find a pair of red simples for me on sale so I returned the ones from the boutique for store credit and got the pair from Barneys instead.  I ended up selling them though. lol


----------



## Stinas

YoYo Zeppa in Black - Satin Size 37
$99 starting NR with $300 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Edrine

NP in gold size 39

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401


----------



## Edrine

Navy satin Helmoons size 40.5 and 41


http://bluefly.com/pages/products/d...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID


----------



## shibooms

http://bobellisshoes.com/christianlouboutin-2.aspx 
 goodies!!


----------



## compulsivepurse

shibooms said:


> http://bobellisshoes.com/christianlouboutin-2.aspx
> goodies!!


 
Sadly the sale items are sold out in my size


----------



## Edrine

Very Prive in REd/Dark red size 10.5
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1199390358348&ev19=4:1


----------



## cjy

Edrine said:


> Very Prive in REd/Dark red size 10.5
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1199390358348&ev19=4:1


  Not my size, but I totally love them.


----------



## LavenderIce

http://cgi.ebay.com/08-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-YOYO-PLATFORM-SUEDE-PUMP-SHOE-37_W0QQitemZ110210966580QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Teal Suede Yoyo Zeppas size 37, starting bid $1.25!


----------



## babypie

$399 Suede Decolletes size 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...hZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## babypie

Somebody needs to buy these smoking hot VPs!  size 39 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...hZ004QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

babypie said:


> Somebody needs to buy these smoking hot VPs! size 39
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...hZ004QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


 
**Poof** GONE!
I soooo wish it was me! lol
Hopefully it was one of us.


----------



## babypie

Stinas said:


> **Poof** GONE!
> I soooo wish it was me! lol
> Hopefully it was one of us.


 
LOL I'm not surprised, they were a bargain.  I would've snapped them up myself if they were only 39.5!


----------



## Stinas

babypie said:


> LOL I'm not surprised, they were a bargain.  I would've snapped them up myself if they were only 39.5!



They were my size but I snoozed and I lost 
But I did score a No. Prive


----------



## babypie

Why oh why are the good ones never my size!

Python Yoyos sz 37 $450
http://cgi.ebay.com/2007-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ashakes

Stinas said:


> They were my size but I snoozed and I lost
> But I did score a No. Prive


 
These went on sale at Saks.  Perhaps there are some pairs left or returns?


----------



## xboobielicousx

how much did they go for? i wonder if there are any size 37.5 or 37s left?  





ashakes said:


> These went on sale at Saks. Perhaps there are some pairs left or returns?


----------



## Kamilla850

Size 37 Very Prive in Blue Karey 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

ashakes said:


> These went on sale at Saks.  Perhaps there are some pairs left or returns?



Im going to Saks wed....hopefully I can still find something.  
Oh...you probably know the answer to my question.....Can I return something I bought online to the store?


----------



## LavenderIce

Stinas said:


> Im going to Saks wed....hopefully I can still find something.
> Oh...you probably know the answer to my question.....Can I return something I bought online to the store?


 
I believe you can.  If they don't take it at the shoe dept. you can return it at CS.


----------



## Lynn12

BIG SALE today at Bob Ellis in Charlotte.  Certain CL styles are 1/2 off!!!  HURRY!!!!

I posted a few pics of the styles that they have, but they are flying off the shelves.  The sizes that they have are limited, so let me know if you are interested in any of the pics I posted under the "What do you think of these CL styles?" thread and I can help you out.  I was just on the phone with the SA and he gave me all the available sizes.  Only a couple in 38-40, but several at 36.5.


----------



## shibooms

Lynn12 said:


> BIG SALE today at Bob Ellis in Charlotte. Certain CL styles are 1/2 off!!! HURRY!!!!
> 
> I posted a few pics of the styles that they have, but they are flying off the shelves. The sizes that they have are limited, so let me know if you are interested in any of the pics I posted under the "What do you think of these CL styles?" thread and I can help you out. I was just on the phone with the SA and he gave me all the available sizes. Only a couple in 38-40, but several at 36.5.


are you wearing the lapono christian louboutin lynn?? OMG it looks amazing on you!! I actually got a pair from Bob Ellis!! I'm so excited to get it...I've been so bad lately...


----------



## Lynn12

Yes, Shibooms my signature pic is me wearing my Lapanos on New Years.  It was taken around 3am by my boyfriend when I had the refrigerator door open with the munchies after we got home from a party.  He loves photography and thought that it looked cool.  I didn't even realize that he took it and then I started hamming it up and modeling for him showing off my soles.  It was my first CL experience!!!  Too funny.

Glad you got some good deals at Bob Ellis.  I am going dumster diving for CLs there tomorrow.  If I was smart, I would buy a lot of the popular styles and then re-sell them.  Unfortunately, I am an eBay virgin, so I would probably get stuck with 20 pairs of CLs none in my size!  Haha.

Here some of the New Years photos he took.  Too funny that he cut my head off!


----------



## Edrine

saw SALOPETTE size 41 in saks sf marked down to $291!!!


----------



## catcat

Stinas said:


> **Poof** GONE!
> I soooo wish it was me! lol
> Hopefully it was one of us.


 

... sometimes the timediffrence can be useful


----------



## Stinas

Metallic Grey YoYo's 38.5 (Marked as the Prive for some reason.) 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Activa in orange/Tangerine color - Size 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Very Prive Black with red tip -  Size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## catcat

Lady gres 39 I think it's a great price:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## natassha68

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



  great deal for a sz. 10 !!


----------



## Stinas

Beautiful Fusha Size 35 - Not sure of exact name
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Womens-Shoes-Fuschia-Heels-35-5_W0QQitemZ290197023522QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

YoYo in Python! - Size 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LouBo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Coxienelle T-Strap Pumps 37 RED
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Hercules - Size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Rolando in Leopard - size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Salopette -Size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-770-Christi...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## stinam

*RED ROLANDOS *in size *39.5*!!



http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...28&prodIndex=28&listSize=50&categoryId=468948


----------



## infamiss

Mad Marys on Ebay for 305 with 10 minutes left.  Size 9.5. Steal.


----------



## Edrine

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

not cheap but very rare Lapono Booties in size 42!!!


----------



## natassha68

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1200080604903

black suede sz. 8 !!


----------



## compulsivepurse

Black 100 Simple Pump 37.5- great BIN price

http://cgi.ebay.com/2008-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lynn12

stinam said:


> *RED ROLANDOS *in size *39.5*!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...28&prodIndex=28&listSize=50&categoryId=468948


 
Just bought them!!!  THANKS Stina.  I have been wanting that color and I didn't have to pay tax from Barneys.


----------



## stinam

Lynn12 said:


> Just bought them!!! THANKS Stina. I have been wanting that color and I didn't have to pay tax from Barneys.


 
*Lynn* - I am so excited for you!!  I can't begin to tell you happy I am that you were able to get them!!  I have the red rolandos and adore mine to death.  I have no doubt you will love them when they arrive.


----------



## Stinas

Lynn12 said:


> Just bought them!!! THANKS Stina. I have been wanting that color and I didn't have to pay tax from Barneys.


YAYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Lynn12

stinam said:


> *Lynn* - I am so excited for you!! I can't begin to tell you happy I am that you were able to get them!!  I have the red rolandos and adore mine to death. I have no doubt you will love them when they arrive.


 
THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!  I love red and especially the burgandy red color!!!!  Now I have to track down the black patent VPs with the burgandy toe.....size 39.5 or 40.  

You girls are awesome!!!  I am at my company's sales meeting at the Ritz in Sarasota right now in my Ernesta black patents as I type.  You guys helped me pick out my shoes for my outift.  All the women were seeing RED over my CL!!!!    Had to come to the room to drop off my awards.  Yeah....more CLs in my future - bonus $$$.  Gotta go back down to the party.....champagne to celebrate. 

CL and the ladies that appreciate them ROCK!!!!!


----------



## abcecas123

platform slingbacks


----------



## abcecas123

PIGALLE BLACK PUMPS


----------



## abcecas123

Prive Slingback Size 9


----------



## Stinas

Helmut - Size 35 - Pink satin - $99!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/lt-pink-CHRISTI...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

SALOPETTE CREAM/ GOLD - Size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Sevillana - Leopard - Size 38 - $550
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

MIMINETTE - Gold - Size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Finzi Pigalle - Size 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## babypie

$399 starting bid Salopette size 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-L...4943978QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## babypie

Is anyone still after Foxtrots?  Size 38.5, $495 or best offer
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5843406QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

NM's N. PRIVE red patent w/ gold heel
on sale for $577
sizes 38 & 38.5

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod42660010


----------



## JRed

i wish these were my size.  green suede lady gres, 40.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Green...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JRed

these bling blings are a great buy for $990 with best offer. size 38.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JRed

black patent rolandos in size 38.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## diorfashion

Silver Miminette Wedge 37.5 and 41 40% off:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## Kamilla850

Size 42 Black Patent VP with burgundy tip:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## Lynn12

You can buy it at Bergdorf's and not have sales tax.  I called to make sure they didn't have anything other than the 42.  No luck.


----------



## babypie

YoYos in python!!  Size 40, BIN $359.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Cristina

babypie said:


> YoYos in python!! Size 40, BIN $359.99
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-YoYo-PYTHON-Shoes-Heels-NIB-40-Saks_W0QQitemZ140198433286QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Damn, I missed this!  I was sleeping in ush:


----------



## JRed

me too!!!


----------



## miss gucci

> Sevillana - Leopard - Size 38 - $550
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Leopard-Pony-Sevillana-38-8_W0QQitemZ200191568439QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> MIMINETTE - Gold - Size 38
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-WEDGE-SHOE-MIMINETTE-38-5-7-5_W0QQitemZ280191746623QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


omg these two are just must have...


----------



## boslvuton

Fuchsia suede rolandos!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Buy it now 349!!! size 37... I wish these were my size!!!


----------



## babypie

JRed said:


> me too!!!


 
Damn, I was hoping one of us would get them!


----------



## Stinas

Very Prive Cow Pony - Size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Very Prive - Black kid leather with red tip - Size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Rolande - Leopard - Size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## babypie

Decoltissimo $333 at NAP, sizes 39. 38.5, 39.5, 40

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/23436


----------



## Lynn12

babypie said:


> Decoltissimo $333 at NAP, sizes 39. 38.5, 39.5, 40
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/23436


 
Careful ladies, they are shown in black on NAP, but the description reads Forest Green.


----------



## babypie

Lynn12 said:


> Careful ladies, they are shown in black on NAP, but the description reads Forest Green.


 
Oops, I didn't even notice that!


----------



## babypie

Python Helmuts!!  BIN $449.  sz 36.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/Divine-Christia...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sara999

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...manufacturer=LOU&sortby=&numperpage=60&pos=0&
white activa, size 6, $300


----------



## Edrine

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat6000734cat11000734cat14220760cat11330743


im not sure what these booties are called but they're on sale with an additional 40%off


----------



## hlfinn

babypie said:


> YoYos in python!! Size 40, BIN $359.99
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

OMG THESE WERE THE ONES I WANTED AND IN MY SIZE!!! :::weeping:::


----------



## babypie

hlfinn said:


> OMG THESE WERE THE ONES I WANTED AND IN MY SIZE!!! :::weeping:::


 
Yay!  Are you gonna get them?


----------



## hlfinn

someone already did


----------



## gingerfarm

Ruched Booties - 9.5, 11, $303.90
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446159926&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709693&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1200351999163&ev19=1:1


----------



## HitchcockBlonde

gingerfarm said:


> Ruched Booties - 9.5, 11, $303.90
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1200351999163&ev19=1:1



These are the best booties ever...I have two similar pairs...so bummed I missed them at this price!

Hope someone here got them!


----------



## gingerfarm

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

suede bootie 39, $419.40


----------



## JRed

black patent castillanas in size 40, $499 with best offer

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=310015229356&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=021


----------



## Stinas

Ankle Boots - Size 36.5 - Black
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Kiss Me Wedges - 39.5 - Black
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

YoYo - Dark Red - Size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Helmut - Light Pink - Size 35
http://cgi.ebay.com/lt-pink-CHRISTI...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Cleopatre - Black - Size 35.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Metallika - Size 42
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Minmette (sp?) Size 37 - Gold
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

Foxtrot size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-SOLD-O...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## boslvuton

Nude Patent VP... not really a deal, but super coveted!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ch3rrybl0ss0ms

Black patent Yoyo for $499 BIN!! Sz 37/7
Go grab it girls!!

Here's the link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## glaziersgirl

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...istar.asp?a=28&sortby=&numperpage=12&pos=204&

Super cute, but size 6 only


----------



## glaziersgirl

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...istar.asp?a=28&sortby=&numperpage=12&pos=168&

A few sizes left in these.  Pretty cute for summer ladies.


----------



## jessicaelizabet

^^^I was really eyeing the first one you posted above.  Trying to figure out ways to shrink my foot so I can have an excuse to get them lol


----------



## Luv*Mulberry

Glazier girl---

Love the blue eel (No Prive)ones!!!

... I have the Very Prives in a 6.5.... I wonder if I could fit in these at a 6?...*Does anyone know how they fit*????


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Size 42.  I know several of you are always looking for these.
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-IN-BOX-Chri...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

black patent "Iowa Zeppa" - sz. 38.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190191667697


----------



## BellaShoes

Pony Hair Leopard Sevillana's $550!!  No bids and ends in 1 1/2 hours...size 38

Not my size......

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hlfinn

not sure the style or anything but if anyone is in nyc michael's resale shop had the most adorable pair of brown suede slingbacks. pointyish toe and the richest yummy choc brown. i think they were 200 give or take a little. they said they were an 8.  i couldn't read the size on the bottom for some reason. but oh were they cute!


----------



## boslvuton

*HTF  Leopard pony hair VPs!!!  Size 38.5 * (wasn't someone looking for these) I'm not usually a fan of animal prints but these are just stunning!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mary-Kate-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Edna

Barneys in Boston, MA had these ruched booties earlier today in *black (36)* and in  *nude (either 37.5 or 38)*. I was so close to buying the nude ones but told myself that they were just impractical for me! If they had the black in my size, I would have got them for sure! I think they were somewhere between $440 and $470, I don't remember exactly.


----------



## Lynn12

HURRY......I saw the following CLs on clearance at Bob Ellis in Charleston, SC today.

Maternik 37.5 Leopard patent slingback low heel sale $249 (orig. $530)
Mininette 36.5 Silver patent low wedge sale $299 (orig. $610)
Caracolo 36 Black w/ white zipper sale $399 (orig. $910)
Cynthia 36 Leopard sling wedge sale $299 (orig. $670)
These are the only CLs left on sale, so call the store ASAP if you are interested.  They will ship to you and there is NO TAX as long as you are not in SC.  My SA is fantastic!!!  Cute too.  *Dennis Ralph 843-722-2515*.  Tell him that Stephanie referred you.  Their hours are 9am-6pm Monday - Saturday.  Closed on Sunday.


----------



## natassha68

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


 Black Patent with burgundy tip sz 10.5 !!


----------



## BellaShoes

^ Hey *natassha*! You grabbed those fabulous pony leopard Sevillana's!! YAY! Please post pics when you get them.... I have purchased from that seller before and she has fantastic shoes and always great deals! Congrats


----------



## natassha68

BellaShoes said:


> ^ Hey *natassha*! You grabbed those fabulous pony leopard Sevillana's!! YAY! Please post pics when you get them.... I have purchased from that seller before and she has fantastic shoes and always great deals! Congrats



Hey Ciao !...Yes I did, and I'm thrilled .... I will certainly post pics on their arrival , nice to hear that you have purchased from her to with a great experience , thanks for telling me


----------



## foxycleopatra

black leather "Helmut" sz. 38  (fits 39)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sexy-Christian-...ageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m122


----------



## babypie

foxycleopatra said:


> black leather "Helmut" sz. 38 (fits 39)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Sexy-Christian-...ageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m122


 
*Where's Stinas?!*


----------



## Stinas

foxycleopatra said:


> black leather "Helmut" sz. 38  (fits 39)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Sexy-Christian-...ageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m122





babypie said:


> *Where's Stinas?!*



OMG!!!  FINALLY lol 
Yay!!!!!!  I love you guys!!!!! xoxoxo  Im sooooo bidding on these!


----------



## babypie

Stinas said:


> OMG!!! FINALLY lol
> Yay!!!!!! I love you guys!!!!! xoxoxo Im sooooo bidding on these!


 
Fingers and toes crossed for ya!


----------



## ashakes

This seller as a TON of great things listed at fantastic prices!

CL No Prive Leopard Patent Slingback Peep 36.5 $299  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320208545697&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.com%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3Ffrom%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm37%26satitle%3D%2B320208545697%26category0%3D%26fvi%3D1

CL Alicette Tan Lace up Oxford 39 $275 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=320209015269++&fvi=1

CL Vizu Black Mesh/Suede Ankle Boot 38 $399 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...om=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=320208979956&fvi=1

CL Vizu Black Mesh/Suede Ankle Boot 38.5 $399 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...om=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=320208987560&fvi=1

CL LaFalaise Black Suede/Glitter Platform 39  $399 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...om=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=320208563420&fvi=1

CL Tiger Patent Knee High Boot 38 $499 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...om=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=320208512343&fvi=1

CL Tiger Patent Knee High Boot 39 $499 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...om=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=320208531268&fvi=1


----------



## poshchick

Not sure how 'in demand' these are but I think they are nice : 

black patent cork ACTIVA 37.5 http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....em=260204106741&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI


----------



## sara999

poshchick said:


> Not sure how 'in demand' these are but I think they are nice :
> 
> black patent cork ACTIVA 37.5 http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBTOX:IT&item=260204106741&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI



grrr i want those SO MUCH. and it's rather reasonable too! but i have an expensive purse dropping into my hands sometime soon and i need to make sure i have enough to cover it (£425).


----------



## poshchick

I love them too after I seen a pic (think it was stinas?) with the white ones on... gorg! But we just dont get the weather here to wear them! lol


----------



## sara999

sigh. true. CLs aren't practical for london. i'd catch pneumonia from wet feet!


----------



## Lynn12

poshchick said:


> Not sure how 'in demand' these are but I think they are nice :
> 
> black patent cork ACTIVA 37.5 http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....em=260204106741&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI


 
I just bought Activia black patent with the cork.  I think that they will be a great summer sandal.  Anyone else have them and like them?


----------



## poshchick

I also had black satin ones with a diamonte buckle on in my watch page in ebay, I'll see if I can find it... 

Here they are: 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....em=310015276625&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI


----------



## Luv*Mulberry

poshchick said:


> I also had black satin ones with a diamonte buckle on in my watch page in ebay, I'll see if I can find it...
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....em=310015276625&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI


 

Posh! Those are gorgeous!


----------



## poshchick

I don't have first dibs on them so feel free to bid away!


----------



## sara999

i am stalking those patent activas and i get paid tomorrowwwwww. i will wait until the end of the auction and then see...i desperately want them


----------



## poshchick

Oooh good luck Sara!


----------



## chances88

Lynn12 said:


> I just bought Activia black patent with the cork.  I think that they will be a great summer sandal.  Anyone else have them and like them?



I don't have these but I love them and agree it's a great summer shoe!


----------



## sara999

i'm trying to put them out of my mind because i just broke down my budget and i only have £259.50 after i pay my rent, bills and medical bills. so i will give them a pass . but i will keep my eye out for activas, maybe in feb/march.


----------



## letsgoshopping

I just saw a great pair of nude Kid simple pumps size 38.5 on ebay. They were $600 obo but they were just reduced to $300 BIN! Not my size in simples but if they were I'd snag 'em!


----------



## 4LV

Beautiful rolando and under retail


----------



## poshchick

Oh my word, only a size 3  and I'm a 4 ...  I could cry right now!


----------



## yolllzzz

All boots (except one style I think) are marked down about 40% at www.barneys.com!


----------



## Stinas

Lynn12 said:


> I just bought Activia black patent with the cork. I think that they will be a great summer sandal. Anyone else have them and like them?


 


sara999 said:


> i'm trying to put them out of my mind because i just broke down my budget and i only have £259.50 after i pay my rent, bills and medical bills. so i will give them a pass . but i will keep my eye out for activas, maybe in feb/march.


 
I have them and love them!
They are a great summer shoe.  They run tight so go up a half to a full size.  I went up a half because they didnt have a 40 in stock and I wanted them right there and then.  But I suggest a full size up.


----------



## Lynn12

ashakes said:


> This seller as a TON of great things listed at fantastic prices!
> 
> CL No Prive Leopard Patent Slingback Peep 36.5 $299 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320208545697&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.com%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3Ffrom%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm37%26satitle%3D%2B320208545697%26category0%3D%26fvi%3D1
> 
> CL Alicette Tan Lace up Oxford 39 $275 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320209015269&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.com%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3Ffrom%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm37%26satitle%3D320209015269%2B%2B%26fvi%3D1
> 
> CL Vizu Black Mesh/Suede Ankle Boot 38 $399 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320208979956&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.com%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3Ffrom%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm37%26satitle%3D320208979956%26fvi%3D1
> 
> CL Vizu Black Mesh/Suede Ankle Boot 38.5 $399 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320208987560&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.com%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3Ffrom%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm37%26satitle%3D320208987560%26fvi%3D1
> 
> CL LaFalaise Black Suede/Glitter Platform 39 $399 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320208563420&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.com%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3Ffrom%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm37%26satitle%3D320208563420%26fvi%3D1
> 
> CL Tiger Patent Knee High Boot 38 $499 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320208512343&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.com%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3Ffrom%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm37%26satitle%3D320208512343%26fvi%3D1
> 
> CL Tiger Patent Knee High Boot 39 $499 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320208531268&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.com%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3Ffrom%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm37%26satitle%3D320208531268%26fvi%3D1http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...om=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=320208531268&fvi=1http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...om=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=320208531268&fvi=1


 


Thanks Asha!


----------



## Lynn12

They are a great summer shoe. They run tight so go up a half to a full size. I went up a half because they didnt have a 40 in stock and I wanted them right there and then. But I suggest a full size up.[/quote]

Thanks Stinas. Got them today - great deal!


----------



## loveaddict

is this a good price for lady gress?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140200289906&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004


----------



## babypie

red patent pigalle BIN$399
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## babypie

black patent pigalles $599
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## babypie

VP in lace! $589 sz 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Luv*Mulberry

4LV said:


> Beautiful rolando and under retail


 

Does Anyone know sizing on these? i AM a 6.5 In very prives (I have two pairs only one style... I know I am crazy)  I would LOVE these!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Luv*Mulberry said:


> Does Anyone know sizing on these? i AM a 6.5 In very prives (I have two pairs only one style... I know I am crazy) I would LOVE these!


 
Sorry but I'm pretty sure those would be too small for you.  I wear 36 in VP's (also have 36.5 in one VP style) and had to take 36.5 in the suede Rolando (36 was too small).  In your case I'd say you'll need 36.5 or 37 in the suede Rolando.


----------



## Luv*Mulberry

foxycleopatra said:


> Sorry but I'm pretty sure those would be too small for you. I wear 36 in VP's (also have 36.5 in one VP style) and had to take 36.5 in the suede Rolando (36 was too small). In your case I'd say you'll need 36.5 or 37 in the suede Rolando.


 
thanks foxy! I was thinking that would probably be the case considering it was a closed toe.... especially since my feet get claustrophobic 

My 36.5 I do wear heel liners so they don't slip out, but I rather do that with a little larger shoes that cram my foot into somethin smaller


----------



## Lynn12

NIB No Prive Leopard Patent 36.5 $299  - too small for me but great deal!!  Ending in 1 hour....hurry!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESSOX:IT&item=320208545697&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m239.lVI


----------



## poshchick

Is anyone looking for the Miss Fred boots?! Size 37/4 ? 

I know an ebay seller who is fab that has these and a low reserve price! If you want to pm me for details


----------



## Stinas

Lynn12 said:


> They are a great summer shoe. They run tight so go up a half to a full size. I went up a half because they didnt have a 40 in stock and I wanted them right there and then. But I suggest a full size up.


 
Thanks Stinas. Got them today - great deal![/quote]
They look great!!!
Yay!  Im glad you got them!  Your going to love them!


----------



## canismajor

Lynn12 said:


> NIB No Prive Leopard Patent 36.5 $299 - too small for me but great deal!! Ending in 1 hour....hurry!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=320208545697&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m239.lVI


 
Yay, I won!  

Thanks for the tip...


----------



## Edrine

CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN LEOPARD DICKENSERA SLING SHOES 39/9

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


rolande leopard print 38.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/GORGEOUS-CHRIST...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## poshchick

Not sure of the name of these: 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Cristina

^ Are those the Som1's?  They look higher than the ones that Stinas received recently.

Or maybe I'm just crazy.


----------



## sunny2

yes, they are higher, that's the 120mm version


----------



## canismajor

$0.99 start price w/o reserve!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## babypie

Leopard Sevillana! Sz 39! Ridiculous BIN price, but starting bid of $499
http://cgi.ebay.com/HOT-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

Cristina said:


> ^ Are those the Som1's? They look higher than the ones that Stinas received recently.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just crazy.


 


sunny2 said:


> yes, they are higher, that's the 120mm version


Yup, they are higher.  I acutally like the lower heel better than the higher.


----------



## babypie

*Decolletes in "red karey"*...every size but mine (If anyone sees 39.5 please let me know!)

The two cheapest:

Sz37 BIN$349
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Sz40 BIN$469 or best offer
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dallas

Babypie, the seller of the size 40 says they will fit a 39-39.5...


----------



## canismajor

No Reserve...

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## babypie

dallas said:


> Babypie, the seller of the size 40 says they will fit a 39-39.5...


 
LOL Thanks, but 39.5 is me sizing up as I have to with patent Decollete for the sake of my poor toes, I'm more of a CL 39, 40 would be waaay too big (so my bank account breathes a sigh of relief - for now)


----------



## dallas

^ Oh well, it was worth a try.  Good luck with your search, I'll keep an eye out for you.


----------



## boslvuton

Some more helmuts!  Black patent in 39.5!!!


http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

Black Satin helmoon in 39! So beautiful!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

babypie said:


> LOL Thanks, but 39.5 is me sizing up as I have to with patent Decollete for the sake of my poor toes, I'm more of a CL 39, 40 would be waaay too big (so my bank account breathes a sigh of relief - for now)


If your normally a 39 in CL's a 40 will be fine.  Im normally a 39 and my Decolletes are a 40.  39.5 was too snug on my toes.  I dont have wide feet or huge toes lol  
You should be fine.  Worst comes to worse, sell them to me if they dont fit lol


----------



## babypie

Stinas said:


> If your normally a 39 in CL's a 40 will be fine. Im normally a 39 and my Decolletes are a 40. 39.5 was too snug on my toes. I dont have wide feet or huge toes lol
> You should be fine. Worst comes to worse, sell them to me if they dont fit lol


 
My other patent Decolletes are 39.5 and after being broken into my heels slip out without grips...I'm too scared to get 40!


----------



## Stinas

babypie said:


> My other patent Decolletes are 39.5 and after being broken into my heels slip out without grips...I'm too scared to get 40!


If the 39.5 fits you like that, I would stay away from the 40.  Mine slip out too.  I put a foot petal and now they dont slip out.  
Those red ones look great though....hmmmm....they are on my watch list.  Ever since those Helmuts came up...im beyond excited.  I must check them every hour and up my bid lol


----------



## babypie

Stinas said:


> If the 39.5 fits you like that, I would stay away from the 40. Mine slip out too. I put a foot petal and now they dont slip out.
> Those red ones look great though....hmmmm....they are on my watch list. Ever since those Helmuts came up...im beyond excited. I must check them every hour and up my bid lol


 
Are your black patents 40 or 39.5?


----------



## Stinas

babypie said:


> Are your black patents 40 or 39.5?


40! lol  I tried on the 39 and could not even put my foot into them.  They didnt anymore in stock, so I ordered the 40 thinking the 39.5 would still be tight...which I think they might have.  The 40 actually worked out great.  My heel started slipping out a little, so I put a foot petal in it and it worked like a charm.  I hate the Dr. Scholls heel liners...im the only moron that cant get them to work.


----------



## Lynn12

Anyone looking for a red patent Decolletewith the wood heel in a 39?


----------



## babypie

Size 39 VP - satin BIN$285
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-NIB-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

babypie said:


> Size 39 VP - satin BIN$285
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-NIB-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Are they authentic?
THey are my size and I want to buy but want to see more pics.
Wonder why they are so cheap?

EDIT - I spoke too soon!  Someone grabbed them!  Hopefully someone in here!
Great find baby!


----------



## babypie

They were my size too!  I was just hesitating over the satin for some reason...Oh well, someone got theyselves a bargain!


----------



## babypie

Blue Lapono 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Blue-patent-CHR...hZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

*CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN DECOLLETE RED TIGER SHOES Sz 37.5*

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ashakes

Stinas said:


> Are they authentic?
> THey are my size and I want to buy but want to see more pics.
> Wonder why they are so cheap?
> 
> EDIT - I spoke too soon!  Someone grabbed them!  Hopefully someone in here!
> Great find baby!



Somebody w/ an Ebay ID that doesn't sell needs to call this seller out.  Can anybody ask for more photos???  I would do it myself, but I sell on my Ebay ID so I don't want any trouble. lol  I DO NOT think these are authentic. This person keeps on listing the same pair of shoes repeatedly and the photos are not clear (on purpose I believe).  How can they sell a new in box pair for $285 and have multiple pairs?  And not to be a b*tch, but the seller lives in Curtice, Ohio.  That isn't exactly CL country.  Very few places in Ohio sell CLs to begin with and definitely not at 60%+ off of retail price!  Granted, I'm originally from Ohio, but if asked for receipts, etc., I could easily provide them AND I take very clear photos!  I think we might have another fake style on our hands.  


Case in point:

http://search-completed.ebay.com/se...action=compare&copagenum=1&coentrypage=search

I wonder if it's that "snowhite" seller w/ a different ID?  You  know the person that sells the fake Bruges, Miss Fred Taco booties, and the MJ mouse flats???? 

Too bad the people doing the BINs probably have no clue.


----------



## Chins4

Girls

Check out www.pamjenkins.co.uk for sale bargains

Marpoil Orlato Black and gold patent leather 85mm heel 40.5 Only £230​​​​*
*Be a Girl Champage silk and chiffon 125mm heel £220​​​​*
*Ernesta Plateau Black and gold patent covered platform 125mm heel 36.5 37 Only £230​​​​*
*Phoebe Light brown suede 85mm heel £199​​​​*
*Miminette Black calf wedge 45mm heel £150​​​​*
*Peanut Leopard print wedge 75mm heel 37.5 Only £230
Pratique Blue patent calf sandal 100mm heel £185​​​​*
*Baljaws Black patent flat shoe £140​​​​*
*Very Prive 70 Black leather gold toe 70mm heel 37 Only £220​​​​*
*Botte Black brown skin boot flat £370​​​​*
*Defil Pump Brown leather and suede shoe 125mm heel £180​​​​*
*Bourge Zeppa Black calf boot 115mm heel £450*
*

PS, forgot to mention that she has new season black patent decollete 868 with 110 heel in for £305


----------



## canismajor

Auth. Christian Louboutin Som1 Black Patent Shoes 37

BIN $328!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

listed as _WEDGES_? 

still looks like it could potentially be a good deal tho... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ledaatomica

oh dear I am dying for a pair of these and now that I finally see a pair on ebay they are not my size sz 36 Roccia Python VPs with burgundy tip

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190193567544


----------



## canismajor

Gold in 40.5/10.5 
for $285.90

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1201376451474&ev19=1:3


----------



## Cristina

OMG those python VPs.  My mouth just hit the floor   Must.  Have.


----------



## peppers90

ledaatomica said:


> oh dear I am dying for a pair of these and now that I finally see a pair on ebay they are not my size sz 36 Roccia Python VPs with burgundy tip
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190193567544


 

  WOW- great find, I will be watching these!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hlfinn

i am so sad.  these are the exact shoes i have been wanting and in my size and omg they are soooo much money.  they were under 300 on sale at saks....  but if someone is looking they're so gorgeous!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Luv*Mulberry

ledaatomica said:


> oh dear I am dying for a pair of these and now that I finally see a pair on ebay they are not my size sz 36 Roccia Python VPs with burgundy tip
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190193567544


 

Great find! I wish they were 36.5


----------



## canismajor

I would but I'm done for this month... Someone else have at it!



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290200120242&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019


----------



## shopalot

^I wish these were my size!


----------



## canismajor

Sizes 10 and 10.5 as of right now.

$290 !!

http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...39&prodIndex=39&listSize=48&categoryId=287273


----------



## purse4u

xnplo said:


> Sizes 10 and 10.5 as of right now.
> 
> $290 !!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...39&prodIndex=39&listSize=48&categoryId=287273


 

Sooo funny, I was JUST about to post these - I think they are so cute & different!


----------



## Chins4

Pretty, pretty 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## poshchick

Not sure if these are 'hard to find' but can't recall seeing them anywhere on the forum :

Arkitects in Blue and yellow?

http://www.matchesfashion.com/catal...s_shoes_christianlouboutin_19_cq_0016_yeb_696


----------



## poshchick

Also this seller has Miss Freds: 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Buy it now for £225 and free p+p, tell the girl it was me that sent you !  (Stacey)


----------



## stinam

Chins4 said:


> Pretty, pretty
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Chins - Those are very HTF CLs.  They are hand painted python Decolletes.  The only places that carried those 2 years ago were Barneys and one of the CL boutiques.  EXTREMELY gorgeous IRL, and the price is a steal.


----------



## sara999

aw the some1's are my size but not what i want for my first pair


----------



## babypie

We dont see this style often on ebay, sz 38, BIN$479
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-SATIN...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## chicbags

ABSOLUTELY KILLER SHOES!  

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697cat221109


----------



## Stinas

ledaatomica said:


> oh dear I am dying for a pair of these and now that I finally see a pair on ebay they are not my size sz 36 Roccia Python VPs with burgundy tip
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190193567544


You & me both!  
I drool every time I see them!!!



ashakes said:


> Somebody w/ an Ebay ID that doesn't sell needs to call this seller out. Can anybody ask for more photos??? I would do it myself, but I sell on my Ebay ID so I don't want any trouble. lol I DO NOT think these are authentic. This person keeps on listing the same pair of shoes repeatedly and the photos are not clear (on purpose I believe). How can they sell a new in box pair for $285 and have multiple pairs? And not to be a b*tch, but the seller lives in Curtice, Ohio. That isn't exactly CL country. Very few places in Ohio sell CLs to begin with and definitely not at 60%+ off of retail price! Granted, I'm originally from Ohio, but if asked for receipts, etc., I could easily provide them AND I take very clear photos! I think we might have another fake style on our hands.
> 
> 
> Case in point:
> 
> http://search-completed.ebay.com/search/search.dll?sofocus=so&sbrftog=1&dfsp=2&from=R10&satitle=&sacat=-1%26catref%3DC6&sadis=200&fpos=43506&sabfmts=1&fis=2&ftrt=1&ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=&seller=1&sass=northeriegallery&fsop=2%26fsoo%3D2&coaction=compare&copagenum=1&coentrypage=search
> 
> I wonder if it's that "snowhite" seller w/ a different ID? You know the person that sells the fake Bruges, Miss Fred Taco booties, and the MJ mouse flats????
> 
> Too bad the people doing the BINs probably have no clue.


Nice to know.  I was 2 seconds away from buying them but for some reason I felt too good to be true.
Thanks Asha!


----------



## Stinas

Very Prive Black Patent w/Burgandy Tip - Size 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## babypie

Sz39.5 $289
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Auth-Christ...hZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## babypie

Sz 39 BIN$399
http://cgi.ebay.com/08-CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lynn12

Anyone still looking for the VP black patent with the burgandy tip in a size 40.5?


----------



## Cristina

^ Where are they available, Lynn?


----------



## Stinas

Rolando - Bronze - Size 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/christian-loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Luv*Mulberry

^ Refresh my memory... do most people buy Rolandos a full size up??


----------



## Cristina

Luv*Mulberry said:


> ^ Refresh my memory... do most people buy Rolandos a full size up??


 
I sized up to a 41, so yes, a full size up.  I could have possibly gone with a 40.5, because I had problems with my heels slipping out, but I didn't want to risk smooshing my toes too much.


----------



## canismajor

Stinas said:


> Rolando - Bronze - Size 36
> http://cgi.ebay.com/christian-loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I SAW those!!!  B-but... they're not my size...


----------



## Stinas

Luv*Mulberry said:


> ^ Refresh my memory... do most people buy Rolandos a full size up??


They were TTS for me.


----------



## Lynn12

Cristina said:


> ^ Where are they available, Lynn?


 
Sorry, I spotted the Black VPs on BG online, but now they are not there.


----------



## Stinas

Minibout - Size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170189726981&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007


----------



## Cristina

Plum Suede Rolandos on Saks, size 37


----------



## boslvuton

HTF So beautiful!!!  leopard calf hair rolando!!!  Size 39

http://cgi.ebay.com/Leopard-calf-ha...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

But its a new seller so beware....


----------



## gingerfarm

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697cat221109

37.5


----------



## Luv*Mulberry

Cristina said:


> Plum Suede Rolandos on Saks, size 37


 
Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Luv*Mulberry

xnplo said:


> I SAW those!!! B-but... they're not my size...


 
Xnplo- haha ! I was hoping I could squeeze my foot in em'.... But you know we have the same size so it was a fantasy that they would fit!!


----------



## gingerfarm

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat6000734cat11000734cat14000742cat14080732

36.5, $346!!!


----------



## pwecious_323

OMG!!! It's so hard to find 36.5 shoes and now it shows up and it's gone !!! thanks for the post anywaz


----------



## tweetie

^^ No kidding, and those ones were gorgeous!  Darn...


----------



## Stinas

Body Double Crepe Red Satin - Size 38 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Pigalle - Nude Patent - 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Decollete - Beige Patent - 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## babypie

Mesh slingbacks 39.5 $399
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## smurfet

^^ how do the Body Doubles run?


----------



## dallas

Stinas said:


> Pigalle - Nude Patent - 37.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-NUDE-PATENT-Pigalle_W0QQitemZ220197176741QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Does the shape of these look weird... or is it my bad eyesight?


----------



## hlfinn

wow. i love the mesh slingbacks. does anyone know how they run? i was about a 40 in the other mesh slingbacks i tried. i am usually a 40 in manolos and choos. i also wore a 40 in the simples....  wow, i love those. anyone know if they're comfy too?


----------



## natassha68

dallas said:


> Does the shape of these look weird... or is it my bad eyesight?



It's because these are the "sculpted heel" not the straight traditional you are used to seeing


----------



## Chins4

Eyecatching in the black......

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-Christian...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

Anyone looking for the pony Rolandos?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gorgeous-Chri...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## babypie

Although I saw these cheaper at NM a while back, here is the Pigalle Finzi sz 39 $375
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## babypie

These are different! Sz 37.5, $595 or best offer
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## blackbird

babypie said:


> Although I saw these cheaper at NM a while back, here is the Pigalle Finzi sz 39 $375
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-PIGALLE-FINZI-SHOES-39-9_W0QQitemZ310019061671QQihZ021QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Yeah my thought is that a few people bought all of the Finzi from the NM sale and are selling them on eBay for almost full price. This one is rare as it's at a more reasonable price for something that the seller obviously got from the NM sale. 

Personally I think it's ridiculous for the ones who got them at the NM sale and are trying to sell them for $600+.


----------



## Stinas

blackbird said:


> Yeah my thought is that a few people bought all of the Finzi from the NM sale and are selling them on eBay for almost full price. This one is rare as it's at a more reasonable price for something that the seller obviously got from the NM sale.
> 
> Personally I think it's ridiculous for the ones who got them at the NM sale and are trying to sell them for $600+.


I agree....i got mine from Barneys before Christmas for around $370.
Nice classic shoe though.....not too comfy after a few hours of dancing. lol


----------



## Stinas

Black Simple - Size 35.5  100 ml 
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

No reserve

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hlfinn

wow! i wish those were my size- they're stunning!


----------



## gingerfarm

anthracite bling bling at saks  size 37.5

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1201795825326&ev19=2:13


----------



## Chins4

Great price for Melisandre's

http://www.matchesfashion.com/catal...s_shoes_christianlouboutin_19_cq_0002_bla_204


----------



## Chins4

Python VPs - wish I had smaller feet

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

Leopard Rolandos

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gorgeous-Chri...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...d=m37&satitle=320211898926++&category0=&fvi=1


----------



## canismajor

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...om=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=320212569591&fvi=1


----------



## canismajor

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...tem=320212584797&_trksid=p3984.cSELL.m315.lVI


----------



## canismajor

Christian Louboutin black Decollete zeppa shoes 36 5.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-black-Decollete-zeppa-shoes-36-5-5_W0QQitemZ280195362603QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

Louboutin Black Patent Castillana Peeptoe Pumps 8/38NIB 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Black-Patent-Castillana-Peeptoe-Pumps-8-38NIB_W0QQitemZ270205711425QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## gingerfarm

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat6000734cat11000734cat7230765

size 39.5


----------



## gingerfarm

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat6000734cat11000734cat7230758

size 39.5 - cute color!


----------



## gingerfarm

Lady Gres suede fuschia, size 9 $345
http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...1&query=5323&dsnrIndex=true&categoryId=468204


----------



## peppers90

Activa PYTHON size 37-in UK

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m122


----------



## canismajor

gingerfarm said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat6000734cat11000734cat7230758
> 
> size 39.5 - cute color!




Also @ BG....  http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697cat249100


w/o tax if shipped outside NY and TX!


----------



## canismajor

Mody Patent Leather pumps

$239

Teal Patent: 38.5, 39.5, 40
Bronze Metallic Patent: 40, 40.5

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/25591


----------



## Stinas

Decollete Pony Kitten Pump - Size 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## gingerfarm

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat6000734cat11000734cat7230765

size 37


----------



## lv_forever

Tortoise VP in 36.5 @ Saks http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...O6w&siteID=lMh2Xiq9xN0-7EKbJDbmxHpHV_I8NIVoaQ Somebody grab them! 
I wish they were in my size!!!


----------



## canismajor

AUTH LOUBOUTIN YoYo 85mm Pewter Peep-Toe Heels NEW 38

$385 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-LOUBOUTIN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## babypie

xnplo said:


> AUTH LOUBOUTIN YoYo 85mm Pewter Peep-Toe Heels NEW 38
> 
> $385 BIN
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-LOUBOUTIN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I've been obsessing over these, I dont know why since they aren't my size....oh they are so pretty!


----------



## babypie

Really hot slingbacks $399 or best offer!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

Foxtrot!
36
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## gingerfarm

glitter NP in 38.5!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360731


----------



## sara999

lv_forever said:


> Tortoise VP in 36.5 @ Saks http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...O6w&siteID=lMh2Xiq9xN0-7EKbJDbmxHpHV_I8NIVoaQ Somebody grab them!
> I wish they were in my size!!!


so unbelievably gorgeous. i'm a TTS 36.5


----------



## shopgirl23

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446163502&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1201871552474

RED VP 8.5


----------



## Cristina

Those pewter YoYos are gorgeous!


----------



## chances88

boslvuton said:


> HTF So beautiful!!!  leopard calf hair rolando!!!  Size 39
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Leopard-calf-hair-Rolando-Christian-Louboutin-SZ-39_W0QQitemZ170189140574QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> But its a new seller so beware....



This my listing, so they are authentic! No need to beware.  lol


----------



## ledaatomica

absolutely a stunner and rare too sz 35.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330208809074


----------



## ashakes

^^^Those are gorgeous!


----------



## compulsivepurse

Bobble-gum Pink Simples 39.5. They look real to me and I know that is a new Spring color that CL Madison will be carrying

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=160203746495&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI


----------



## foxycleopatra

"STEVA" in peacock blue suede....such a TDF color! 
size 36 (fits US 5.5 or possibly even 5 -- runs very small)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ledaatomica

oh dear those stevas are so fab. I keep stalking ebay for those and they never come up in my size. I think those were gone in a blink when they came out.


----------



## canismajor

Foxtrots!
38.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

ledaatomica said:


> oh dear those stevas are so fab. I keep stalking ebay for those and they never come up in my size. I think those were gone in a blink when they came out.


I have been stalking ebay for them forever too!
Last year I was bidding on a black pair, which you know is rare, I got outbid by 50 cents at the last second!!!  Thats what hurts the most lol.
Never found a pair my size after that.


----------



## babypie

They aren't cheap, but you rarely see Helmuts and RARELY in python!!  Sz 37.5/38
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## babypie

$249 Sz 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-700-CHRISTI...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

babypie said:


> They aren't cheap, but you rarely see Helmuts and RARELY in python!! Sz 37.5/38
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I lost those other Helmuts by the way 
They went wayyy over retail too!  Very upsetting!!  But I think I found a pair!  I have to call tom.


----------



## babypie

Stinas said:


> I lost those other Helmuts by the way
> They went wayyy over retail too! Very upsetting!! But I think I found a pair! I have to call tom.


 
Aww that sucks, they were a nice classic black too.
What about these pythons??? <enabling>


----------



## Stinas

babypie said:


> Aww that sucks, they were a nice classic black too.
> What about these pythons??? <enabling>


On my watch list


----------



## lv_forever

Tortoise VP in 40.5/10.5 @ Saks.com
Regular priced... I keep checking this site everyday to see if 35 is available... No such luck. 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...O6w&siteID=lMh2Xiq9xN0-7EKbJDbmxHpHV_I8NIVoaQ


----------



## Chins4

OMG - TDF!!!

http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/fashion/shoes/shoes/85555.htm


----------



## compulsivepurse

babypie said:


> They aren't cheap, but you rarely see Helmuts and RARELY in python!! Sz 37.5/38
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
This is who I bought the magenta simples from.  I got them yesterday and they are fantastic (Haven't taken a picture yet.  I'll try tonight or tomorrow.)


----------



## sara999

http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/fashion/shoes/shoes/85543.htm
tortoise peanut wedges


----------



## Chins4

Black Helmuts 36

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christain-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Do they usually run a size large?


----------



## LavenderIce

Chins, the helmuts do run large by half a size to a full size larger.


----------



## Chins4

Thanks LavenderIce  be watching these then!


----------



## sara999

you and me both! provided they don't get bid on...at all! hahahaha


----------



## Chins4

Yeah, there ought to be 2 seperate watch lists in Ebay - one  for 'Got to Have' and one for 'If no-one else sees them'!


----------



## Stinas

Chins4 said:


> Black Helmuts 36
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christain-Louboutin-helmut-black-calf-shoes-size-36_W0QQitemZ300194839330QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Do they usually run a size large?


Whoever gets these are beyond lucky!!!  
Go DOWN a full size.  Im normally a 39 I have them in a 38.


----------



## azure418

Pretty Woman black suede boots 36.5
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/22731


----------



## Cristina

VP Tortoise in a 40.5 on Saks! 

It is taking some sort of inner brute force for me to not order these, since I think they would fit.

!@#$


----------



## Zophie

Cristina said:


> VP Tortoise in a 40.5 on Saks!
> 
> It is taking some sort of inner brute force for me to not order these, since I think they would fit.
> 
> !@#$


 

OMG I just saw those and if they were a 5.5 I'd order them right now!


----------



## Cristina

Zophie said:


> OMG I just saw those and if they were a 5.5 I'd order them right now!


 
I wish they weren't my size I also want the nude patent jolie and the ayers python NP.  LOL I need to win the lottery ush:


----------



## babypie

Ariella Camel Boots $599 or best offer

38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

38
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

39
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

40
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## RRSC

babypie said:


> Ariella Camel Boots $599 or best offer
> 
> 38.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ARIELLA-CAMEL-BOOTS-SHOES-8-5_W0QQitemZ170190983657QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 38
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ARIELLA-CAMEL-BOOTS-SHOES-8-38_W0QQitemZ180212708099QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 39
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ARIELLA-CAMEL-BOOTS-SHOES-9-39_W0QQitemZ180212707874QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 40
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ARIELLA-CAMEL-BOOTS-SHOES-10-40_W0QQitemZ180212707735QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Does anyone know how these run? Also are they big in the calf area?


----------



## ledaatomica

I had to get a full size up on the Ariellas. They do indeed have a narrow shaft. The thickest part of my calves measure around the calf at 12 inches and its snug for me but not too tight.


----------



## RRSC

ledaatomica said:


> I had to get a full size up on the Ariellas. They do indeed have a narrow shaft. The thickest part of my calves measure around the calf at 12 inches and its snug for me but not too tight.


 
Are they fairly comfortable? I usually wear a 38.5 in CL shoes sometimes even 38 depending on the style. I'm wondering if I should get the 39's


----------



## catcat

RRSC said:


> Are they fairly comfortable? I usually wear a 38.5 in CL shoes sometimes even 38 depending on the style. I'm wondering if I should get the 39's


 
Whow they are cheap...I do have the ariella talon (ankle boot version).
I have a 39 in VP's and most CL's I got these in 40 and they are perfect better too large than the other way round, the heels are very high, knees are not bending while walking so they are rather hard to walk in, I did take them to Paris and ouch!
But they look hot!


----------



## purdy13

Nude Patent  5" original heel pigalle size 39.5 with a starting bid of £200.

They're stunning - if they were my size I'd be drooling

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/christian-lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ledaatomica

RRSC said:


> Are they fairly comfortable? I usually wear a 38.5 in CL shoes sometimes even 38 depending on the style. I'm wondering if I should get the 39's


 
I think mine are super comfortable, although I have them in suede. I cant really tell you what size to get according to your CL size because I measure mine from my true size. I would say to go with your Rolondo or Decollete size with these boots.


----------



## BellaShoes

RRSC said:


> Does anyone know how these run? Also are they big in the calf area?


DANG!!! The 40's are GONE! I would have jumped on those.... did a tPF'er get them? If so, congrats... they are FABULOUS


----------



## foxycleopatra

Sizing for the Ariella Boots is like the Rolando (except CL's boots are generally cut a bit on the large side when compared to his pumps)....so best to take your Rolando size or just 1/2 size down.


----------



## poshchick

Heres the low cut shoe - do you think these would be hard to walk in? i.e would they grip your feet?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI#ebayphotohosting


----------



## danicky

poshchick said:


> Heres the low cut shoe - do you think these would be hard to walk in? i.e would they grip your feet?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI#ebayphotohosting


 
Hey, look at this picture. The shoes look like they are going to slip off her feet. Lol


----------



## RRSC

thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## canismajor

CL Crocodile Simple Pumps
Size 39

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## poshchick

I think they've been posted before but ending soon and still at a good price: 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....em=190193567544&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI


----------



## foxycleopatra

*Nude Satin "Lady Gres" - sz 37.5*

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

so incredibly rare!......my HG CL style.....wish it were my size!


----------



## chances88

foxycleopatra said:


> *Nude Satin "Lady Gres" - sz 37.5*
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Pink-Lady-Gres-shoes_W0QQitemZ120218406068QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> so incredibly rare!......my HG CL style.....wish it were my size!



Me too! I just adore this shoe! I wish they sold it here in the states!


----------



## Stinas

Leopard Rolando - Size 35.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## babypie

Black patent Helmuts! Sz 41 (remember these run BIG)
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## babypie

Leopard Pigalle Patent Christian Louboutin Pump Sz38 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Leopard-Pigalle...hZ013QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fashionispoison

wow those ariellas were a deal!!


----------



## Stinas

Rolando - Black patent - Size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140203624661&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004


----------



## Chins4

Leopard Rolandos 39

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## gingerfarm

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...asp?a=3&dept=F&sortby=&numperpage=12&pos=168&

lapano patent booties, for $385, size 37.5


----------



## ashakes

CL Black Patent Very Prive w/ Burgandy Tip Size 38

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360731

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401

I have no idea what will be sent to your house, but worth a shot. LOL


----------



## atnk

ashakes said:


> CL Black Patent Very Prive w/ Burgandy Tip Size 38
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360731
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401
> 
> I have no idea what will be sent to your house, but worth a shot. LOL


 
When I ordered from Bergdorf a few weeks ago I got the Yoyo instead of the VP.


----------



## canismajor

Come Studded Ankle Boots

Black - 38.5
Olive - 37.5, 39.5

$1020
On sale for $713.90

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...001&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-vANljmlupC5VchAZQWg.8g


----------



## canismajor

Even better deal than ^

In size 38

$510

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

Christian Louboutin yoyo metallic leather heels 

size 37

Starting bid: $89.99
BIN: $279


http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

xnplo said:


> Christian Louboutin yoyo metallic leather heels
> 
> size 37
> 
> Starting bid: $89.99
> BIN: $279
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Great seller!  Ships fast!  I got my YoYos from her too.


----------



## Stinas

YOYO - Size 37 - Black Patent
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

$199 reserve



Stinas said:


> YOYO - Size 37 - Black Patent
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Patent-Leather-Heels-Shoes-Pumps-37_W0QQitemZ200197269681QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## babypie

Red pumps anyone?  Eel Decollete 37.5 starting $299.95
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## babypie

These are different from the usual ebay listings.  Green patent Pigalle BIN$319, sz 39 (these run BIG)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Divine-Christia...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sara999

i have to stop coming in this thread. it makes me so sad because i want everything in it! esp the lapanos1


----------



## Cristina

Saks in Palm Beach has the 100mm nude patent YoYo available in a few different sizes.  The telephone number is (561) 833-2551.  Ask for Barri


----------



## catcat

Cristina said:


> Saks in Palm Beach has the 100mm nude patent YoYo available in a few different sizes. The telephone number is (561) 833-2551. Ask for Barri


 
Whow thanks, the shoe I really want


----------



## greenleaflettuc

Silver Glitter No. Prive, 40, $500.00

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

*NEW CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN PINK CRYSTAL SHOES 35.5 $960*

Start: 265
BIN: 325

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lynn12

*CL Black suede bootie size 37 and size 40*
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat6000734cat11000734cat14220760cat11330743

*CL Brown leather & mesh Vizu boot size 38.5*
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat6000734cat11000734cat14220760cat11330743

*CL Brown suede fringe ankle boot size 40*
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat6000734cat11000734cat14220760cat11330743


----------



## Lynn12

*CL black suede knot pump size 37.5 $574*
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat6000734cat11000734cat14000742cat14080732

*CL red patent leather knot pump size 40 $585*
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat6000734cat11000734cat14000742cat14080732


----------



## Stinas

Bling Bling - Silver - Size 38 - .99 start with NO RESERVE!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## babypie

*Megenta Simples!!*  Sz 41 $499 starting bid
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

DEAL OF THE CENTURY!.....Leopard Yoyo Zeppa!!

size 40 (US 9.5 or 9)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-LOUBOUTIN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Cristina

^ Ack!  Are they walkable?  I'd love to replace my leopard Rolandos with a more walkable pair of leopard CLs :shame:


----------



## foxycleopatra

Cristina said:


> ^ Ack! Are they walkable? I'd love to replace my leopard Rolandos with a more walkable pair of leopard CLs :shame:


 
In my experience they are sooo much more walkable/comfortable than Rolando's....can't even compare.  Get them if they are your size!


----------



## Cristina

foxycleopatra said:


> In my experience they are sooo much more walkable/comfortable than Rolando's....can't even compare. Get them if they are your size!


 
I don't know how the Yoyo Zeppas fit ush: I've never tried them on before.  I am a 40.5 in the regular Yoyos with the 85 mm heel.  Means I would probably be a 40.5 in the Zeppas, too?  More than likely


----------



## kitty_s

Decollete 868 Camel Jazz Size 38

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

Nude patent pigalles 39.5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/christian-lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

kitty_s said:


> Decollete 868 Camel Jazz Size 38
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Hmm, first of all, the pictured version is camel patent, definitely not camel jazz.  And the photo is from be-luxe, not that seller (whose feedback is very suspicious).


----------



## ashakes

foxycleopatra said:


> DEAL OF THE CENTURY!.....Leopard Yoyo Zeppa!!
> 
> size 40 (US 9.5 or 9)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-LOUBOUTIN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



That was the DEAL of the century. I saw them and I had a moment of weakness and I remembered I have the sevillanas, miss allen, and leopard pigalle and I had to step away from my laptop. It's so hard giving up a deal like that though! LOL

I hope a TPFer got them!

And, I would stear clear of those camel decolletes. Like foxy said, the photos are stolen and they have no feedback.  I wouldn't be surprised if it's some scammer from Ioffer!!!


----------



## shopalot

I was tempted, then I noticed that they don't ship to Canada!
I'm not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing!


----------



## Cristina

It wasn't me, for once!


----------



## babypie

CARACOLO sz 39 $439

http://cgi.ebay.com/910-HOT-CHRISTI...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## babypie

Silver Yoyos, size 37 as usual (), $159.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

foxycleopatra said:


> DEAL OF THE CENTURY!.....Leopard Yoyo Zeppa!!
> 
> size 40 (US 9.5 or 9)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-LOUBOUTIN-Leopard-Peep-Toe-Platform-Heels-40-NEW_W0QQitemZ140205205724QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Too big & too late 
Good seller too!  Hopefully a TPFer got them.


----------



## chances88

foxycleopatra said:


> DEAL OF THE CENTURY!.....Leopard Yoyo Zeppa!!
> 
> size 40 (US 9.5 or 9)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-LOUBOUTIN-Leopard-Peep-Toe-Platform-Heels-40-NEW_W0QQitemZ140205205724QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Oooh I wanted these shoes for so long, but I think these would have been to big! I wish I had seen this earlier!


----------



## gingerfarm

beige activas size 7, $370
http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...9&query=5323&dsnrIndex=true&categoryId=281235


----------



## canismajor

not sure of the style
beige slingbacks w/ python heel detail

40 left 
40.5 right

BIN 399 
OBO


http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

Fusha Rolando - Size 40 - $427
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/25584


----------



## babypie

VP - Black calf w/red tip!  Listed at Sz 7.5 Starting at $469.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/SEXY-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

babypie said:


> VP - Black calf w/red tip! Listed at Sz 7.5 Starting at $469.99
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SEXY-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VERY-PRIVE-BLK-CALF-SZ-7-1-2_W0QQitemZ260209970218QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


lol we think alike...I was just going to post this.
Great price!


----------



## Stinas

Minibout - Size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/760-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

Python Simples 37.5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JRed

not sure if this has been posted but if anyone else i looking for a pair of helmuts, these are in size 36.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christain-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ashakes

Chins4 said:


> Python Simples 37.5
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BEIGE-PYTHON-STILETTO-SHOES-37-5_W0QQitemZ370020881764QQihZ024QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



These are available at CL Madison (not sure of their current price, but my guess is $875 since I just bought the black python simples for that last week).

And, they are also available in limited sizes at Saks.  The price is $795 there (no price increase yet).

The black python simples are enroute, and the python roccia ones were accidentally shipped to my parent's house, but if you need the SKU, I'm sure one of the other ladies can provide that since I don't have my box here.


----------



## letsgoshopping

Green Lady Gres:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330210299658&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:VRI


----------



## letsgoshopping

^ Holy cow! I meant to post these last night when they were relisted, but I just noticed they ended BIN $9.99!!! I hope that was a mistake- I was watching these when they were $650 or best offer!!!


----------



## ashakes

^^^My guess is that the seller and buyer came to some sort of agreement on purchase price beforehand and she put a BIN for the buyer at 9.99 to circumvent Ebay final value fees, which is not allowed.  And, then she just probably invoiced her for the agreed total.  You can just put the difference in the shipping and handling portion or something like that.


----------



## blackbird

danicky said:


> Hey, look at this picture. The shoes look like they are going to slip off her feet. Lol



I hate shoes that feel like they're going to fall off as they probably will!


----------



## canismajor

Materna, used, size 36

BIN 179
OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Luv*Mulberry

37.5 . $463 Suede Boots. Half Off

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...terId=cat980731&grandMasterId=cat000000&cmCat=


----------



## Chins4

Peacock Suede Yo Yos 39.5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Auth-Christia...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

Purple Suede Rolandos 39.5
If these are the real thing they are GORGEOUS 

If anyone sees them in a 37 or 37.5 please, please let me know, I am drooling over this shoe 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## poshchick

Gorgeous!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Chins4

Snakeskin VP 39.5 brown/white

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-Christian...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

or 36 purple

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Not cheap but OMG!


----------



## Chins4

If these are genuine they are TDF! If only they were my size...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-Authentic...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## catcat

> Snakeskin VP 39.5 brown/white
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-Christian-...QQcmdZViewItem


 

I have been contemplating these for a while now.....


----------



## catcat

If you are a 37 runnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!

Ayers Roccia NP's same as mine!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## chicbags

catcat said:


> If you are a 37 runnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!
> 
> Ayers Roccia NP's same as mine!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I wear a 37.5 in YoYO Zeppas, so  do I need a 37.5 in these?
GORGEOUS!


----------



## foxycleopatra

chicbags said:


> I wear a 37.5 in YoYO Zeppas, so do I need a 37.5 in these?
> GORGEOUS!


 
The NPrive in Ayers python actually runs smaller/narrow than Yoyo Zeppa's, so you'd need a 38 or at least a 37.5 in them.


----------



## Cristina

*curses her huge feet*  Damnit!


----------



## Lynn12

Why must I have big feet, WHYYYYYYYYYYYYY?????  I want those so bad!!!!  Maybe I will call one of those podiatrists from the conference yesterday and have them cut my toes off.


----------



## chicbags

foxycleopatra said:


> The NPrive in Ayers python actually runs smaller/narrow than Yoyo Zeppa's, so you'd need a 38 or at least a 37.5 in them.



thanks, you just saved me a major headache of reselling them 
when they were too small 

to say nothing of the $$$ I saved in the 1st place 

You're the BEST!


----------



## LavenderIce

for the python lovers--37.5 python activas:
http://cgi.ebay.com/960-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LavenderIce

Pewter Yoyos 37

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gold Tenue 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Used red Yoyo sling 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Pigalle Lova Sling (I think?) 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hlfinn

hey i just wanted to check with the experts (i'm sorry if this is the wrong thread for this). i just won these on ebay. i know they're used but i think i got a pretty good deal on them, right?  thanks!  i have literally been holding my breath waiting to win them all week! lol

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220198479234&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123


----------



## hlfinn

oh and if anyone knows the style name i would love to know it! thanks!


----------



## sailornep5

NIB Red Pigalles 38.5 $400 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CRISTIAN-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## babypie

Horatio 37.5 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BellaShoes

hlfinn said:


> hey i just wanted to check with the experts (i'm sorry if this is the wrong thread for this). i just won these on ebay. i know they're used but i think i got a pretty good deal on them, right? thanks! i have literally been holding my breath waiting to win them all week! lol
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220198479234&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123


 
You got a REALLY good deal! I have not seen that style however it has the toe box of a Simple pump and the cut out side of a Helmut...but python for $294... Uh, Yes. Great deal used or not! Please share pics in the 'Post your CL' thread when they arrive!!Wear them in fabulous health!


----------



## hlfinn

thanks bella! i know, that's why i liked it, round toe, open side. the heel looks managable for me too! so excited for them!


----------



## Chins4

Python VPs 36

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

Tootoiseshell wedges 38 - no reserve!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ShoeDarling

I apologize if anyone has already posted this site but it's basically a consolidation of ebay auctions of Loub's BUT it allows you to search by type of shoe, shoe name, heel height, material, etc.

http://redsoleshoes.com/


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I wish these were my size! 

Navy Leopard Pigalle Pumps size 39 BIN $268:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## KillerTofu

*hlfinn*, I'm not 100% sure, but I think the style name is Merry-Go-Round. I've never seen that style in python, but I think that's it. I was eyeing that auction too. Congrats! Isn't it funny how your heartrate actually increases in those last few seconds (mine does, anyway).


----------



## hlfinn

omg totally! i was at my niece's school play and kept waiting for a text to tell me if i won! i was a nervous wreck. lol. it took HOURS until i found out. then, sweet relief. lol.  so wait, these did come in python, right? and thank you!


----------



## KillerTofu

I've only ever seen these in black patent...maybe you got ahold of a special order!


----------



## foxycleopatra

I know this shoe as seen on SMG might not be for everyone (it's one of those styles that you either love or hate....some may think it's excessive toe cleavage, well I guess it depends on the shape of the foot), but I can't get it off my mind ..........

size 40  (runs like Decollete 868)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## letsgoshopping

Ok so this isn't a shoe or even a great deal, but it's a Christian Louboutin keyring. I've never seen this before, but the description says it's a collector's item and was a rare promotional product. Just in case anyone's interested!

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-COLLECTIBL...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

Steva - Teal - Size 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

Pigalle Finzi - 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PIGALLE-FINZI-SHOES-38-8-NIB_W0QQitemZ170192925768QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Fur Boots - Size 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Chiki - Size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Decollete 868 - 35.5 - They have it written as the Pigalle, but im 99 percent sure its the Decollete
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

Leopard Rolando - CHEAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP - Size 35.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shopalot

Stinas said:


> Leopard Rolando - CHEAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP - Size 35.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



That was a cheap price, but look at the poor tips of the shoes!


----------



## Stinas

shopalot said:


> That was a cheap price, but look at the poor tips of the shoes!


I know I feel bad for them, but for $153 I can manage to deal with them.  Too bad they were not my size!  I guess whoever had them did not know how to walk properly.


----------



## Stinas

Caracolo Red - size 36 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lynn12

Stinas said:


> I know I feel bad for them, but for $153 I can manage to deal with them. Too bad they were not my size! I guess whoever had them did not know how to walk properly.


 
The previous owner of those Leopard Rolandos definitely should not have been wearing CLs.  Bless her heart!


----------



## babypie

Lynn12 said:


> The previous owner of those Leopard Rolandos definitely should not have been wearing CLs. Bless her heart!


 
Looks like those shoes had a good ole drunken time stumbling down the street!


----------



## Stinas

babypie said:


> Looks like those shoes had a good ole drunken time stumbling down the street!


lol yup


----------



## babypie

Oh oh! Someone buy these! 1/2 size bigger and they'd be mine...
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Noegirl05

One size bigger and they would be mine!!!
minibouts 7
http://cgi.ebay.com/760-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Noegirl05

Black bling bling 35 BIN 825!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-VELVE...0422929QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fashionispoison

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-TIGER-PATENT-PRIVE-SHOES-40-5_W0QQitemZ300197795740QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-DECOLLETE-868-BEIGE-Camel-Patent-37_W0QQitemZ120220806577QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-bronze-python-helmut-heels-37-5-38_W0QQitemZ230221524584QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fashionispoison

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-TAUPE-PATENT-ROLANDO-SHOES-39-5_W0QQitemZ300197566679QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Yellow-patent-MARPOIL-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-shoes-37_W0QQitemZ290204460427QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

xxxxxxxx
please don't psot your own auctions here

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Taupe-Espadrille-Shoes-NEW-38_W0QQitemZ250214218539QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Wedges-RED-size-38_W0QQitemZ140205542390QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-Christian-LOUBOUTIN-Red-Patent-Leather-Prive-36-5_W0QQitemZ200197471184QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Boots-Shoes-size-38-5_W0QQitemZ110222814734QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-GOLD-SATIN-ESPADRILLE-SHOES-38_W0QQitemZ250214599951QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SZ-7-5-BOOTS-37-5-SHOES-1775-RTL_W0QQitemZ320215714467QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SUPER-WOMAN-THIGH-BOOTS-SHOES-9-39_W0QQitemZ180214561850QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## poshchick

Same as the ones I got that some people loved! 

Size 39

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Stinas

poshchick said:


> Same as the ones I got that some people loved!
> 
> Size 39
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PONY-ZEPPA-PEEP-TOE-SHOES-HEELS-39_W0QQitemZ330210440459QQihZ014QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


On my watch list hehe 
Thanks


----------



## poshchick

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Quite low but a good price!


----------



## poshchick

Abolsutely GORGEOUS! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-AUTHENTIC-...ryZ55780QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## poshchick

Oh my goodness will you look at these!! 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....em=140205971795&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI

Won't ship to UK apparantly - I've asked so here's hoping - I will cry into my cornflakes if she won't ! 

x


----------



## samoXenina

poshchick said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PIGALLE-BLACK-PUMPS-SHOES-HEELS_W0QQitemZ190198159157QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Quite low but a good price!


 
Are these authentic? I am thinking about getting my first pair and looking at ebay her price is low compared to others...hopefully they are authentic..


----------



## canismajor

Iowa Grey Patent
Size 38
BIN $380

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Iowa-...0257562QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## babypie

poshchick said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PIGALLE-BLACK-PUMPS-SHOES-HEELS_W0QQitemZ190198159157QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Quite low but a good price!


 
I love that we consider 4" "low"


----------



## canismajor

Linen peep-tow w/ Lizard trim d'orsay
size 40
BIN 449.99
OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## poshchick

lol your right *babypie *butI didn't even notice that! But they look real low from the photos!


----------



## archygirl

Are Helmuts no longer available anywhere?


----------



## Stinas

archygirl said:


> Are Helmuts no longer available anywhere?


They are VERY hard to find.  
Search ebay on a daily basis.  Ill def. post them in here if I find any.  
If you want to pay $800 Natural Gas Girl has them on ebay and all her things are authentic, but WAY over priced.


----------



## javaboo

I love these shoes! I would suggest at full size up from your US size for these so someone who is an 8.5 US!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697cat205910


----------



## jag

javaboo said:


> I love these shoes! I would suggest at full size up from your US size for these so someone who is an 8.5 US!
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697cat205910




I have these in chocolate brown suede and I ended up getting a half size bigger. Love them too!!!


----------



## archygirl

Stinas said:


> They are VERY hard to find.
> Search ebay on a daily basis.  Ill def. post them in here if I find any.
> If you want to pay $800 Natural Gas Girl has them on ebay and all her things are authentic, but WAY over priced.



THANKS Stinas!


----------



## Chins4

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!

Leopard Helmuts Size 42 BIN £295!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gorgeous-Chri...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Somebody buy these now


----------



## poshchick

oh my goodness for once in my life I wish I had bigger feet!! lol


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^ MEEE tooo LOL I was just thinking that hahahha


----------



## poshchick

How many shoe petals, moleskin, and inserts do you think it would take to get them to fit a 37?? lol


----------



## Chins4

Big, hairy socks and Helmuts - could be a whole new trend on the catwalk


----------



## Noegirl05

Girl I wear a 38-38.5 in cls and I WOULD NEED a ton... you and I can just sta on the hunt!


----------



## Stinas

Chins4 said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Leopard Helmuts Size 42 BIN £295!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gorgeous-Christian-Louboutin-Helmut-shoes-UK-8-E42-US11_W0QQitemZ330211817651QQihZ014QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Somebody buy these now


OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Who in their right mind would get rid of these!!!!!!!????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Oh how I wish I was a 42 right now!!  They look brand new!!!


----------



## babypie

Tiger patent Rolandos Sz 39 $529.99!


http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^^ exactly!!! Let me find them in my size I am sorry ladies but I won't be posting them here until I do a modeling pic!


----------



## babypie

$475 Lady Gres in green suede Sz 40.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Green...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

Noegirl05 said:


> ^^^^ exactly!!! Let me find them in my size I am sorry ladies but I won't be posting them here until I do a modeling pic!



lol  They will be gone in a second...even before we post.


----------



## Stinas

Green Python Yoyo's - Size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Leopard Patent Slingback - Size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Simple 100mm - Black - Size 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Cute older style Gold - Size 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Mary Jane - Size 36.5
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat11000734cat14000742


----------



## Chins4

Black patent Helmuts for small feet (35.5 & 36) 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^ wow hers are more that naturalgasgirl!!!!!


----------



## poshchick

I missed out on these, absolutely gutted: 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....item=260209970218&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI

Anyone here that got them?


----------



## RRSC

VP's in red 36 only 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446163502&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1203012394911&ev19=3:3


----------



## peppers90

EB Suede Rolandos size 36  $499 OBO!!  I am tempted with these, but not sure I have anything to wear with them.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BellaShoes

^ oh, you would be surprised...the EB go with alot!! If they are your size..GREAT DEAL! I am a 39 in Ro's....


----------



## poshchick

They are just beautiful... It they were my size they wouldn't still be on ebay! 
x


----------



## javaboo

RRSC said:


> VP's in red 36 only
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1203012394911&ev19=3:3



I heard these aren't really the red you see in the picture. I'm think they might look like more of an orangey red? Maybe one of the other ladies can confirm.


----------



## Chins4

Black patent Helmuts 41.5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

Dark brown Horatios 37.5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...yZ103219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sunny2

javaboo said:


> I heard these aren't really the red you see in the picture. I'm think they might look like more of an orangey red? Maybe one of the other ladies can confirm.


 
Actually, it is the same shade as the red rolandos


----------



## Luv*Mulberry

poshchick said:


> I missed out on these, absolutely gutted:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260209970218&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI
> 
> Anyone here that got them?


 
*Posh - *I have these... when I first got them I was concerned about the red tip, but they are gorgeous still!


----------



## terpey

Barney's is having a great sale on CL boots

Bourge 50 in Dark Brown 5, 6.5, 8, 8.5, 11--$550
http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...Size=177&perPageElements=10&categoryId=543589


Camel in 5, 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5
http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...Size=177&perPageElements=10&categoryId=543589


Grey Bourge Zepa in 5
http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...Size=177&perPageElements=10&categoryId=543589


----------



## lemon_candy

Hi Ladies,

Nude Patent No. Prive 36.5 on NM
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?cmCat=search&itemId=prod53480053


----------



## heat97

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat6000734cat11000734cat7230758

available size 39 and 39.5


----------



## shopalot

heat97 said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat6000734cat11000734cat7230758
> 
> available size 39 and 39.5


 
I need to stalk this thread!
These were a great price and in my size!!!


----------



## hlfinn

they have the suede tie d'orsay in suede and also satin on sale at the dvf outlet store at woodbury commons. they also have the suede bootie with the fringe on the front (black) and the suede fringe front heel in black. they also have a great cork heel (i believe 37 or 37.5) that's t strap and a cork wedge heel with gold trim in the front (whatever the other one is not- 37 or 37.5).  there might be a few others i missed. all were limited sizes, all on sale in the 500 dollar range. hope someone snaps some up!


----------



## Stinas

Simple Pump in Bronze - Size 36 $289BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Metalika Booties - Size 40.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Decollete - Red Tiger Patent - Size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Noegirl05

Lace VP's 36 BIN $499 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

Activa - Metallic color - Size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Activa - Orange - Size 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/HOT-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Mad Mary - Black leather - Size 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/HOTT-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

VP - Black - Size 42
http://cgi.ebay.com/HOT-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

VP - Lace - Size 36 - $499 BIN or BO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Rolando - Electric Blue - Size 36 - $499 BIN or BO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

VP - Brown Turtle looking Patent - Size 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Decollete - Tiger Print - 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Caracolo/Plateau 36 - Red
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

VP - Glitter - Size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Sabotage - Black Patent/Leopard heel - Size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ledaatomica

Stinas said:


> VP - Lace - Size 36 - $499 BIN or BO
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Lace-Shoes-Heels-Sz-36_W0QQitemZ120223152111QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
those are such a good price!


----------



## Stinas

I figured I would post these again due to how rare they are.
Leopard Helmut - Size 42 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330211817651&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014


----------



## hlfinn

just in case anyone is interested- BG today had the most stunning shoes i have ever seen. they were dark grey croc simples.  size either 35 or 35.5. i think they were 35.5.  anyway they are about 1800 from over 4k.  if anyone is that size- let me tell you- they are just about the most gorgeous shoe i have ever seen!


----------



## Stinas

Black Satin - Size 35.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

Decollete 868 - Black Patent - Size 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/BLACK-PATENT-CH...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Decollete - Camel Patent? - Size 38.5 (Great seller!--Bought from many times)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ariella Leopard - size 36 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ariella Black Suede - Size 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Lady Gres - Mustard color - Size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-Christ...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Vizu - Size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

VP - Black Suede - Size 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## babypie

PEEP LIZARD D'ORSAY  Sz 40 $449 OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

babypie said:


> PEEP LIZARD D'ORSAY Sz 40 $449 OBO
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PEEP-LIZARD-DORSAY-SHOES-10-40_W0QQitemZ180216729662QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Another TPFer got a pair from her.  They are amazing!  Another on my never ending list


----------



## heat97

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731

someone please get them!!! 38.5 in black!


----------



## Cristina

^ Ugh, those are a good deal. I wonder if I cut off my toes, would they fit?


----------



## Chins4

Very chic - tan eelskin Decollete 39.5 :okay:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and a twist on the usual Mary Janes from the same seller - not seen this one before, is it definitely a CL?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

Black patent Yoyo 41 mmmmmmmmm...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kaeleigh

Some Great deals at Saks today 
I tried to make the other 4 style links clickable, However for some reason I can't.

Christian Louboutin
Super T Platform Pumps (size 35) Was $720 Sale $503.90

Christian Louboutin
Net Et Renet Corta Wedges (38.5)Was $960.00 Sale $538.90

Christian Louboutin
Come Studded Ankle Boots (35, 36.5,40) Olive  (38) Black
was $1,020.00 Sale $713.90


Christian Louboutin
Rossignol Leather Ankle Boots
Was $960.00 Sale $671.90  (37.5)


Christian Louboutin
Miss Fred Tacco Boots
Was $695.00 Sale $277.90 (39.5)

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1203360165678&ev19=1:5


----------



## bellapsyd

is this a fabulous deal I should BIN on?? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...64152&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Bidding

I have fat feet and normally wear a 7...will these be massive?  My 1st pair of CL's!  Also- what style are these??


----------



## Stinas

Patent Pigalle - Black - Size 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## poshchick

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Mooha

Scalloped Pump (sorry, I do not know the correct name) in wine size 37 for $383
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697cat221109


----------



## Stinas

Activa Python - Size 38.5 ---$300
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Forget the name....Knotted Mule - Bronze - Size 35 - $599 BIN (Retail is around $800+) I wish they were my size
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Metallika - Black - Size 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## KillerTofu

*bellapsyd*, those are the Bruges in all black. Hope you get them! Once you start though, you really can't stop. I mean it.


----------



## OrangeCounty

If anyone finds the nude or camel patent decollettes in a 39.5 anywhere, please let me know! I have been on the hunt for these for the longest time. TIA!


----------



## shopalot

*


Stinas said:



			Activa Python - Size 38.5 ---$300
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Click to expand...

*
I wish these were my size!!!


----------



## Lynn12

bellapsyd said:


> is this a fabulous deal I should BIN on?? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170194964152&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DBidding
> 
> I have fat feet and normally wear a 7...will these be massive? My 1st pair of CL's! Also- what style are these??


 
They might be OK since CLs run small.  It says the insole of the shoe is 10".  Why don't you measure one of your rounded toe pumps to compare the length of the insole.  I normally wear a size 9 in regular US sizes, but I am a 40 in CLs!

Good luck!


----------



## Edrine

Nude Patent VP-this might be one of you ladies' HG shoe($650-i beleieve this was the old price)
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732


----------



## fashionispoison

^ gone


----------



## randr21

kaeleigh said:


> Some Great deals at Saks today
> I tried to make the other 4 style links clickable, However for some reason I can't.
> 
> Christian Louboutin
> Super T Platform Pumps (size 35) Was $720 Sale $503.90
> 
> Christian Louboutin
> Net Et Renet Corta Wedges (38.5)Was $960.00 Sale $538.90
> 
> Christian Louboutin
> Come Studded Ankle Boots (35, 36.5,40) Olive (38) Black
> was $1,020.00 Sale $713.90
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin
> Rossignol Leather Ankle Boots
> Was $960.00 Sale $671.90 (37.5)
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin
> Miss Fred Tacco Boots
> Was $695.00 Sale $277.90 (39.5)
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1203360165678&ev19=1:5


 
got the rossignol wedge boots...hope they look better in real life. thanks!


----------



## bellapsyd

thanks for your help ladies!!!!

I'll be bidding....


----------



## heat97

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697cat210814

size 37


----------



## Stinas

Metallic Yoyo - Size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Wish these were my size- I'm dying for a pair!!!

Leopard Pigalles, size 39.5, BIN $599:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-08-CHRISTIA...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dknigh21

Goya in Toffee Brown
$573
Size 42
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## chicbags

heat97 said:


> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697cat210814
> 
> size 37



Thanks!

I nabbed these to try out for a Bordeaux Chanel Bag I have.
I think this style runs true to size for CL - if there is such a thing 
Anyone know?


----------



## hlfinn

omg someone has to get this!  they are just fabulous! i wish they were size!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0734cat11000734cat7230758&ECID=NMAPRShopstyle'


----------



## shopalot

Excellent price and gorgeous shoe!
Thank god it's not in my size, I don't think my cc's could take it at the moment!


----------



## hlfinn

lol. i know!  seriously though i want it! i am having a week and i can't find any shoe i want in my size!!!


----------



## Stinas

Simple 100 - Yellow Patent - Size 37 - $499 - Looks like she reduced her price?  I love these!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

VP - Brown Python!  Size 37.5 - Beautiful!!  Wish they were my size!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Black Patent Flats - Size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Womens-Christia...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
in Camel Patent too...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Womens-Christia...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Rolande - Red Patent - Size 39.5 - $488 - $518 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Cristina

Wow, those brown python VPs are gorgeous!


----------



## FanAddict

that seller is in my area!
the scales are all curled up if you look at the pics closely. dried out


----------



## blackbird

^ good eye! Such a shame!


----------



## chicbags

Mooha said:


> Scalloped Pump (sorry, I do not know the correct name) in wine size 37 for $383
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697cat221109



OOPS, I posted the wrong shoes.   These ^^^ are the ones 
I bought to go with my Bordeaux Chanel Bag.

Anyone familiar with how this style runs size wise?


----------



## purse4u

Graffiti Ballerina $235 at Barneys - I'd call a store they may be able to find more sizes!  I'm not positive on the original price of these-Barneys sometimes uses mark down prices as orig w/ sale items.   http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...9&prodIndex=79&listSize=156&categoryId=543589




  More Views 
Christian Louboutin
Graffiti Ballerina
$360.00
$235.00 SALE 

Patent leather ballet flat with graffiti design detail. Made in Italy. Available in Bronze and Black. 
Barneys Style#: 15901.5886







         Color: Bronze
 Size: 5


Quantity1 



Print / Tell a friend


----------



## Stinas

Simple - Black leather - Size 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## boslvuton

Muted Lime green Helmuts (could be a fun color for spring) 10.5   254.99$$$

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID


----------



## Stinas

boslvuton said:


> Muted Lime green Helmuts (could be a fun color for spring) 10.5 254.99$$$
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID



OMG!!!  I have been drooling over this color FOREVER!!  That price is too cheap!!!
Wish they were my size!!


----------



## ledaatomica

I hate that all the Helmuts that show up on bluefly are always a size 5 or a 10+ .. how about somewhere in the middle!


----------



## hlfinn

i am so sad! they were my size! and one of HG cls are up on ebay for a super high price! boohoo!  yay to whoever got the helmuts though!


----------



## chicbags

hlfinn said:


> i am so sad! they were my size! and one of HG cls are up on ebay for a super high price! boohoo!  yay to whoever got the helmuts though!



Those are HOT!  I hope someone just put them in their cart and will release them back.
Keep checking!


----------



## canismajor

Decollete 868
Tiger patent 
Size 36
NR!

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-CHRIS...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


(and too small for me... ... unless my US 6 will fit these 36s... NOT! )


----------



## FanAddict

Stinas said:


> Activa Python - Size 38.5 ---$300
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PYTHON-ACTIVA-SANDALS-38-5_W0QQitemZ370024551326QQihZ024QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Stinam won these - can't wait to see what they look like! I was soooo close to bidding but I knew I'd need to go up one full size for Activas.


----------



## canismajor

yellow SEVILLANA
size 41.5
BIN $395

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## madamelizaking

I wish these fit me i'd buy them!!
50% off !! Christian louboutin knotted patent slingback size 7.5 $390 





http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat6000734cat11000734cat14000742cat14080732


----------



## poshchick

TAUPE ROLANDOS 39.5 - $579!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## catcat

poshchick said:


> TAUPE ROLANDOS 39.5 - $579!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I've seen these before and been wondering about them, the color is definately not taupe I don't think the lightning can make them look so anis/greenish ???


----------



## foxycleopatra

catcat said:


> I've seen these before and been wondering about them, the color is definately not taupe I don't think the lightning can make them look so anis/greenish ???


 
The official color name labeled on the CL box for those is actually "Taupe" indeed.  I had a pair of those from Barneys before.  It's a shade or two darker than camel and has a slight olive shade to it.  It's the EXACT shoe/color/style worn by Rachel Bilson recently (there are many photos of those available I think in the celeb thread).


----------



## canismajor

*Python Helmut*
Size 35.5
Start: 779.99
BIN: 799.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## catcat

foxycleopatra said:


> The official color name labeled on the CL box for those is actually "Taupe" indeed. I had a pair of those from Barneys before. It's a shade or two darker than camel and has a slight olive shade to it. It's the EXACT shoe/color/style worn by Rachel Bilson recently (there are many photos of those available I think in the celeb thread).


 
Ok got it funny how they call two diffrent colors the same name the 08 taupe (like the o my sling) is really more greyish.


----------



## natassha68

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1204053859000&ev19=1:3

 Tiger patent slingback in size 6.5  on sale


----------



## natassha68

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1204053993568&ev19=4:15


Cork very prive in size 39, I have these, they are lovely on


----------



## FanAddict

Gorgeous!!

*CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN NUDE WITH LACE PIGALLE SHOES 39/9






*


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I seriously wish those were my size!


----------



## Stinas

Python Helmut!!!! RARE - Size 35.5 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## gingerfarm

Tiger NP 36.5 - $548.90
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446159927&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709487&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1204062798250&ev19=1:3


----------



## ledaatomica

FanAddict said:


> Gorgeous!!
> 
> *CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN NUDE WITH LACE PIGALLE SHOES 39/9*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
gosh I wish someone on this planet was selling the 120mm version


----------



## heat97

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

HURRY CARACOLO PATENT ZIP RED SIZE 41


----------



## madamelizaking

If only they were in my size


----------



## FanAddict

ledaatomica said:


> gosh I wish someone on this planet was selling the 120mm version


 
M, you could pull those off in a heartbeat! I can't rock 120s without platforms - I have no balance skills for Pigalles


----------



## gingerfarm

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

size 41 $320


----------



## canismajor

Bronze Python 'Sixties' d'orsay
$429
Size 36.5

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID


----------



## ledaatomica

Biba .. RARE AND DIVINE sz 36 BIN $429

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160213108439


----------



## natassha68

ledaatomica said:


> Biba .. RARE AND DIVINE sz 36 BIN $429
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160213108439



Very Dita style


----------



## canismajor

*NUDE Yoyo* 110mm!!!!
Size 36.5
BIN 570
OBO


http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

*NUDE Yoyo* 110mm!!!!
Size 41
BIN 570
OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JRed

i wish i had shoes to match this cl clutch!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## catcat

*HG alert* for small feet 35, 36 and 36.5  !!!!

VP's with burgundy tip AYERS ROCCIA!

They won't get anymore but I am on their alertlist!

Available at:

THE CORNER BERLIN
Französische Str. 40
D-10117 Berlin
+49 30 20670940


----------



## heat97

ok i hate to ask a really dumb question,  but what does "HG" stand for?


----------



## FanAddict

^ = Holy Grail


----------



## mystically

www.net-a-porter.com/product/25584

Purple suede Rolando Size 40

$427


----------



## Chins4

mystically said:


> www.net-a-porter.com/product/25584
> 
> Purple suede Rolando Size 40
> 
> $427



Sold out!


----------



## heat97

its back in size 40


----------



## sakura

Black patent Metalika Booties in 36.5 - http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## canismajor

What a deal!  ... Ack, sold out now...


----------



## shoe gal

sakura said:


> Black patent Metalika Booties in 36.5 - http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760




i am returning a size 37 to the bergdorf site: 
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697cat205910
so keep this site bookmarked over the next few days!!
these booties run REALLY small!!


----------



## gingerfarm

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/23438
Nude Simples in 38.5


----------



## Stinas

Steva -Teal Size 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ledaatomica

Stinas said:


> Steva -Teal Size 36
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

thats like the 3rd of 4th time I see stevas this month that are brand new. Are they back in stores again? if so who is selling them? 

Now I have to run off and figure out how to fit these shoes on a size 37 foot...


----------



## Stinas

ledaatomica said:


> thats like the 3rd of 4th time I see stevas this month that are brand new. Are they back in stores again? if so who is selling them?
> 
> Now I have to run off and figure out how to fit these shoes on a size 37 foot...


I would like to know now too!
I hear they run really small, like Decollete.


----------



## Lynn12

heat97 said:


> its back in size 40 NAP


 
I GOT IT.  Thanks heat97!!!  

Don't have any idea what to wear it with since I don't have any purple in my wardrobe, but it was too good of a deal to pass up $427!!!!


----------



## shopalot

Way to go Lynn!
I'm sure you'll find something to wear them with, and that is one hell of a good deal!


----------



## Stinas

Yay Lynnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lynn12

shopalot said:


> Way to go Lynn!
> I'm sure you'll find something to wear them with, and that is one hell of a good deal!


  Guess I will have to go shopping!!!



Stinas said:


> Yay Lynnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  Thanks tPF (the perfect foot).  Love the vamp polish on your piggies in the pic of your new CLs.


----------



## Stinas

Lynn12 said:


> Guess I will have to go shopping!!!
> 
> Thanks tPF (the perfect foot). Love the vamp polish on your piggies in the pic of your new CLs.


Thanks!  Cant wait to see yours in your new ones either!!


----------



## sara999

yay lyn!!!!!


----------



## catcat

No peerpressure at all    but congrats these are gorgeoues you can always wear them wity jeans!


----------



## heat97

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
$338 - size 38.5


lynn12 they are beautiful --- i want to see photos of what you wear them with!


----------



## Stinas

Rolando - Black Suede Size 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

NP - Red Karey Tiger Print - Size 38 - ONLY $250 so far. - Good seller bought from many times!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## heat97

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


Size 38 - $400


----------



## shopalot

There are some great deals popping up, too bad they are not in my size.


----------



## babypie

Stinas said:


> NP - Red Karey Tiger Print - Size 38 - ONLY $250 so far. - Good seller bought from many times!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I'm still lusting over these...


----------



## priiin

Lynn! Congrats on the suede Rolando! Those are so pretty


----------



## Stinas

babypie said:


> I'm still lusting over these...


Get them Get them! lol  But not your size right?
I want them, but dont think i can squeeze my 39 foot in them lol


----------



## foxycleopatra

Nude Patent "Pigalle 120"   - sz 39.5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/christian-lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

foxycleopatra said:


> Nude Patent "Pigalle 120"   - sz 39.5
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/christian-lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Beautiful!


----------



## babypie

Stinas said:


> Get them Get them! lol But not your size right?
> I want them, but dont think i can squeeze my 39 foot in them lol


 
Yeah, I need 39.5.  Plus that whole stupid ban thing....LOL


----------



## Stinas

babypie said:


> Yeah, I need 39.5.  Plus that whole stupid ban thing....LOL



Ban ban ban...Im on one and you can see how thats going


----------



## sakura

Black Defil Platform Pumps in 37.5
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/23421

Green Decoltissimo Leather Pumps in 37.5
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/23436


----------



## Chins4

Stinas said:


> I would like to know now too!
> I hear they run really small, like Decollete.


 
I'm a 37 and I got mine in 38. They fit comfortably but are a little loose on the heels - in all honesty I think I could have taken a 37.5, same as my Decos and Simples. Hope this helps


----------



## Chins4

Lynn12 said:


> I GOT IT. Thanks heat97!!!
> 
> Don't have any idea what to wear it with since I don't have any purple in my wardrobe, but it was too good of a deal to pass up $427!!!!


 
Lynn, I am soooo jealous. Why can't I have size 40 feet? Why?


----------



## canismajor

Black Patent *HELMUT*
Size 35
BIN $429

_(I've dealt with this seller before and GREAT seller!  Ships international, to US, in 1 week!)_

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sakura

Red Patent Leather Slingback Pump
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod42660010&parentId=cat12540760&masterId=cat8380737&index=3&cmCat=cat000000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

Brown Striped Ankle Boot
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod45210006&parentId=cat12540760&masterId=cat8380737&index=1&cmCat=cat000000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## madamelizaking

SOMEONE !! please buy these (it's a size 40) b4 i do. it's not even my size !!





http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat6000734cat11000734cat14000742cat14080732


----------



## hlfinn

i just went to buy them, had all the payment info in and someone else got them. dammit!


----------



## madamelizaking

Poopie!!!! They're so hot  i wish they were a 39


----------



## gingerfarm

I saw those...for a brief moment i thought, "maybe i can squish my 41 in them...."  but then that would hurt........


----------



## hlfinn

they're architects right?


----------



## Stinas

hlfinn said:


> they're architects right?



The red ones?  No, they are the Numero Prive


----------



## hlfinn

oh really? they looked like they had the cut out in the back.  see, i'm such a noob.


----------



## mystically

Black Patent Sling Backs
$260
Size 37



http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat6000734cat11000734cat14000742cat14080732


----------



## canismajor

(don't know style)
Brown suede w/ leather strim
Size 37.5
Heel height: 3.25

Start 199
BIN 239.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mystically

Red Patent
Size 39
$385


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat6000734cat11000734cat14000742cat14080732


----------



## mystically

Red Patent T-Strap
Size 37.5
320



http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat6000734cat11000734cat7230758


----------



## mystically

Black Patent T-Strap
Size 36
$393




http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat6000734cat11000734cat7230758


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ *Mystically*, you are on fire! Thanks for posting!


----------



## gingerfarm

awww, none my size.  thanks for posting tho!


----------



## sakura

Red Satin Platform Pump in 39
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

Wine Scalloped Pump in 39
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

Black Patent Slingback Sandal in 37
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

Black Patent Platform T-Strap Sandal in 36
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

Red Patent T-Strap Sandal in 37.5
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## nakobear

mystically said:


> Black Patent T-Strap
> Size 36
> $393
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat6000734cat11000734cat7230758





Thanks! I just got these...I hope they fit! If anyone has these, how is the fit?


----------



## sakura

Black suede bootie in 39.5
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## canismajor

Rolande, Pantent Grey, Size 37
BIN 575
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

nakobear said:


> Thanks! I just got these...I hope they fit! If anyone has these, how is the fit?


 
Ernesta Plateau's run very small, so the 36 would best fit a US 5 or a small/narrow 5.5.


----------



## Chins4

Not the hardest to find but so pretty I had to post 39.5 

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=3374&cat=0&page=1


----------



## chicbags

Size 40     Black perforated nappa 'Submaria'  peep toe sandals 

$271.99 plus free ship wirh code  *FREESHIP1357     
*

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/products/detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=2060098501&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2057231773&N=933+4294967051&Ns=Popularity%7c0%7c%7cProduct%2bCode%7c1&#925;=Product+ID


----------



## Queenie

mystically said:


> Red Patent
> Size 39
> $385
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat6000734cat11000734cat14000742cat14080732


I wish I've seen this earlier. With or w/o sale, they would be perfect for the purse I have in GHW.


----------



## mawsey

catcat said:


> *HG alert* for small feet 35, 36 and 36.5  !!!!
> 
> VP's with burgundy tip AYERS ROCCIA!
> 
> They won't get anymore but I am on their alertlist!
> 
> Available at:
> 
> THE CORNER BERLIN
> Französische Str. 40
> D-10117 Berlin
> +49 30 20670940




Thank you, Thank you, Thank you - the 36.5 are now on their way to me


----------



## catcat

mawsey said:


> Thank you, Thank you, Thank you - the 36.5 are now on their way to me


 Congrats!!! Oh I am so happy that a Tpf'er got one, can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## Lynn12

Fantastic red python VP 37.5 $699.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## catcat

Lynn12 said:


> Fantastic red python VP 37.5 $699.99
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Prive-Red-Python-NIB-7-37-5-7-5-HOT_W0QQitemZ120227233935QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Too small...


----------



## billbill

black suede knot pump
size 36
$383

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat6000734cat11000734cat14000742cat14080732


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Lynn12 said:


> Fantastic red python VP 37.5 $699.99
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Prive-Red-Python-NIB-7-37-5-7-5-HOT_W0QQitemZ120227233935QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

UGH! I seriously wish these were 1 size larger! They're TDF!


----------



## chicbags

Lynn12 said:


> Fantastic red python VP 37.5 $699.99
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Prive-Red-Python-NIB-7-37-5-7-5-HOT_W0QQitemZ120227233935QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



The $699.99 is Below the Reserve Price.
Killer Shoes!


----------



## natassha68

chicbags said:


> The $699.99 is Below the Reserve Price.
> Killer Shoes!



These are quite gorgeous !!.. mind you, they retailed for 850.00, and got marked down too $400 although they are no longer anywhere to be found. 699 worn??? not so much.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Leopard Pony Hair "PEANUT" Wedge - sz 39

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CURRENT-CHR...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

Black python VPs 38 - might want more pics to check if genuine tho' 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=250221719015&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015


----------



## sakura

Black Crepe Platform Pump in 38 - http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## hlfinn

i'm not sure if they're real since i'm not good at that but this seller has these

http://cgi.ebay.com/Delicious-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

as well as black helmuts in a 38 i think and loads of black python simples all at pretty good prices i think


----------



## catcat

hlfinn said:


> i'm not sure if they're real since i'm not good at that but this seller has these
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Delicious-Christian-Louboutin-Yellow-Python-Heels-36_W0QQitemZ190203832669QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> as well as black helmuts in a 38 i think and loads of black python simples all at pretty good prices i think


 

The seller is great I have bought from her in the past (no CL's) she sells authentic always "old" usually 1 or 2 seasons past stuff but great prices.

Oh these are gorgeous but her shoes are mostly really small........ I am upset I really want these !!!


----------



## compulsivepurse

hlfinn said:


> i'm not sure if they're real since i'm not good at that but this seller has these
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Delicious-Christian-Louboutin-Yellow-Python-Heels-36_W0QQitemZ190203832669QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> as well as black helmuts in a 38 i think and loads of black python simples all at pretty good prices i think


 
I saw these this morning and nearly passed out they're so lovely.  Except that I have much larger feet than that lol.  She is a great seller.  I've bought Chloe & Marni from her before and she is 100%.


----------



## Chins4

Blue Karey Patent VPs 37 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-Christian...ageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m122

And Black Patent Decolletes 37 (low reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=120229427402&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002


----------



## ms piggy

Chins4 said:


> And Black Patent Decolletes 37 (low reserve)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=120229427402&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002



Uhm... it's mentioned the shoe was worn once but the red is almost gone.  Must have been one heck of a wedding after party.


----------



## foxycleopatra

"PIGALLE 120"/5-inch LEOPARD PONY HAIR.....size 40







HOLY GRAIL SHOE at a freakin' unbelievable price!!
(yes it's authentic)

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ledaatomica

foxycleopatra said:


> "PIGALLE 120"/5-inch LEOPARD PONY HAIR.....size 40
> 
> HOLY GRAIL SHOE at a freakin' unbelievable price!!
> (yes it's authentic)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
they keep popping up on ebay in that same size. I wish smaller sizes would show up!!


----------



## canismajor

*!!! Black Python Simples !!!*
Start $449
BIN $489

Size 34.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/To-Die-For-Chri...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Size 35.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/To-Die-For-Chri...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Size 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/To-Die-For-Chri...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Size 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/To-Die-For-Chri...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/To-Die-For-Chri...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

ledaatomica said:


> they keep popping up on ebay in that same size. I wish smaller sizes would show up!!


Lots of leopard CL's have been popping up lately...probably due to the Nordies $199 sale they recently had?


----------



## shopalot

xnplo said:


> *!!! Black Python Simples !!!*
> Start $449
> BIN $489
> 
> Size 34.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/To-Die-For-Chri...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Size 35.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/To-Die-For-Chri...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Size 36
> http://cgi.ebay.com/To-Die-For-Chri...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Size 36.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/To-Die-For-Chri...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Size 38
> http://cgi.ebay.com/To-Die-For-Chri...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Why oh why couldn't one of these be in my size!



Stinas said:


> Lots of leopard CL's have been popping up lately...probably due to the Nordies $199 sale they recently had?



I was wondering why I was seeing so many pop up!


----------



## ledaatomica

Stinas said:


> Lots of leopard CL's have been popping up lately...probably due to the Nordies $199 sale they recently had?


 
they were selling Pigalle 120 mm leopard ponys at nordies??????? 

gosh why is it that the nordstroms in seattle suck... doesnt make ANY sense at all.


----------



## can008

From BG:
satin platform pump 39.5 RED $306
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697cat221109
laced espadrilles 37.0 black, 39.0 red $185
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697cat210814


----------



## loveaddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/Delicious-Chris...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

omg, i wish i can squeeeeeeeze my feet to fit in these yellow python heels!!!


----------



## loveaddict

and omg i just saw this and going to press buy it now but suddenly its gone! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=160215196147&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI

is this too good to be true?


----------



## letsgoshopping

^ I saw those and almost clicked BIN except then I noticed that the red rubber sole was showing on the front of the shoe and it didn't look nicely finished. It bothered me. I guess for $125 you can't be picky, but I am! LOL!


----------



## ashakes

ledaatomica said:


> they were selling Pigalle 120 mm leopard ponys at nordies???????
> 
> gosh why is it that the nordstroms in seattle suck... doesnt make ANY sense at all.


 
Nooooo.  The leopard/animal print shoes that went on sale at Nordies were the cheetah patent 120 mm ernestas, the leopard pony hair sevillanas, and the leopard pony hair rolandos.  However it was hit or miss as to what was left.

CL Horatio has the 100 mm leopard pony hair pigalles currently and BG had them this past season.

But, I have not seen the 120 mm ones recently other than on Ebay.


----------



## ledaatomica

ashakes said:


> Nooooo. The leopard/animal print shoes that went on sale at Nordies were the cheetah patent 120 mm ernestas, the leopard pony hair sevillanas, and the leopard pony hair rolandos. However it was hit or miss as to what was left.
> 
> CL Horatio has the 100 mm leopard pony hair pigalles currently and BG had them this past season.
> 
> But, I have not seen the 120 mm ones recently other than on Ebay.


 
ok good to know. I would have been very dissapointed in myself if my HG shoes were being sold recently in retail and I didnt even get to know about it.  I already have the 100mm version but somehow I would love to have that extra inch ! :shame:


----------



## Lynn12

ledaatomica said:


> I already have the 100mm version but somehow I would love to have that extra inch ! :shame:


 
Wouldn't we all love to have an extra inch!!!!  
Apologies, I couldn't help it......she just opened the door to that one.


----------



## KillerTofu

Calling all men, calling all men!! I found what might be the hardest to find CL. _*Men's *_Brown pony hair bootie.
Size 41.


----------



## chicbags

Lynn12 said:


> Wouldn't we all love to have an extra inch!!!!
> Apologies, I couldn't help it......she just opened the door to that one.




   :true:


----------



## Lynn12

KillerTofu said:


> Calling all men, calling all men!! I found what might be the hardest to find CL. _*Men's *_Brown pony hair bootie.
> Size 41.


 
Pantrixx......it's all you baby!!!  I hope you wear a 41.  We would demand modeling pics.


----------



## ledaatomica

Lynn12 said:


> Wouldn't we all love to have an extra inch!!!!
> Apologies, I couldn't help it......she just opened the door to that one.


 
I kind of like to open doors ... all inches allowed


----------



## canismajor

*Fuchsia Rolando*
Size 40

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m122


----------



## Chins4

Teal suede VP 36 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-CHRISTIAN...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

Python Pigalles 37

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-Christian...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

Pigalle Patent Leopard
Size 36
Start $349
BIN $399
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Metallika
Size 40
Start $449
BIN $489
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Blue suede Declic, size 36

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Louboutin-B...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

Nude Patent Yoyo
Size 37
BIN 749.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Brown Ballet Flats
Size 36
Start $150
BIN $200
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Brown-Leather-Ballet-Flats-SZ-36-6_W0QQitemZ320225011776QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

White Patent Pigalle
Size 37
Start $289
BIN $299
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260217246806&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016


----------



## babypie

xnplo said:


> *Fuchsia Rolando*
> Size 40
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m122


 
I want these so bad it hurts


----------



## Shasta

*Aren't those amazing Babypie?  I emailed the seller, she says the insole is 10.5 inches.  It is just a bit too big for me...  I am so into the pink thing right now, which is bizarre.  I have NEVER been a pink girl.*


----------



## babypie

I dont own pink shoes either, not sure I ever will, but those are more than pink shoes, they're PINK ROLANDOS!


----------



## canismajor

Metallic Patent *YoYo*
Size 39
Start $299
BIN $349
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-CHRIST...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

xnplo said:


> Metallic Patent *YoYo*
> Size 39
> Start $299
> BIN $349
> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-YO-YO-PAT-METALLIC-SHOES_W0QQitemZ220209436706QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Good seller, fast ship.  I got my Yoyos from her too.


----------



## danicky

xnplo said:


> Metallic Patent *YoYo*
> Size 39
> Start $299
> BIN $349
> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-CHRIST...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I wish thoese were my size.


----------



## mancho

Black Patent Pigalle, size 10 New In Box - $350 starting bid

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-women...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

i don't know if these are real though... the shape looks really weird for a pigalle!! would anyone care to authenticate these? with all the time i spend looking at louboutins, you'd think i'd know the difference :S


----------



## Chins4

Graffiti Pigalle 120

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

mancho said:


> Black Patent Pigalle, size 10 New In Box - $350 starting bid
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-womens-size-10-Blk-Pigalle-pumps-L-K_W0QQitemZ110230043464QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> i don't know if these are real though... the shape looks really weird for a pigalle!! would anyone care to authenticate these? with all the time i spend looking at louboutins, you'd think i'd know the difference :S


 
These are definitely authentic but they are not the "Pigalle" style.  It's one of my all-time favorite CL classic styles, called the "Wherever" .....sadly they discontinued it from a few years ago (but hopefully they'll re-introduce it in the future).  It comes in that straight spike stiletto heel as well as a block heel.  I  that style and consider it the most perfect CL work/professional shoe.


----------



## mancho

^thanks for clearing that up *foxycleopatra*! i thought it was a badly faked pigalle :S thankfully its not! hopefully someone snatches that up!


----------



## Chins4

There's a blue thing going on in Hong Kong today!

Teal patent pumps 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stunning-Chri...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

or blue python pumps 35

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Breathless-Ch...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## heat97

$425.00 Size 40 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## boslvuton

Not cheap, but they are the hard to find helmuts!  black kid 39.5 so ideal for a 10 or 10.5!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

*Black Patent Simple 100*
_(used, but resoled)_
Size 38.5
Start $0.99
BIN $125

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## boslvuton

PS I was just at Bluefly and there are lots of fun styles up (especially for those size 11 and 12) But I have to mention these... someone go get them please!!!


FOXTROT 9 and 9.5 
http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID


----------



## laureenthemean

Blue Suede Declic size 10
http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...1&query=5323&dsnrIndex=true&categoryId=468204

I so wish I were size 10.


----------



## stinam

boslvuton said:


> PS I was just at Bluefly and there are lots of fun styles up (especially for those size 11 and 12) But I have to mention these... someone go get them please!!!
> 
> 
> FOXTROT 9 and 9.5
> http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID


 

I noticed that too.  I happened to check Bluefly and was AMAZED by how many styles they had ... including the linen d'orsays with the lizard strap in blue or taupe.  WHY can't I be a size 11 just for these?


----------



## Chins4

These are such a pretty pink 35, 35 and 39.5

http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...x=5&prodIndex=5&listSize=51&categoryId=544241


----------



## Chins4

Black kid Helmuts 37.5 so will fit 38.5 - low starting bid!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/stunning-blac...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

*Glitter No Prive*
Size 35
BIN $699
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

_I know this is a difficult size, but just putting it out there because this seller is wonderful, friendly, and ships superfast from overseas!_


----------



## sakura

Black CL suede bootie in sizes 38 & 39
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/ca...760cat11330743


----------



## lawchick

Red patent Very Prive size 35.  Not on sale but rarely available?

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446163502&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1201871552474


----------



## eggpudding

^soooo beautiful. if only in my size


----------



## sakura

sakura said:


> Black CL suede bootie in sizes 38 & 39
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/ca...760cat11330743



Sorry, broken link.  Try this one - http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat6000734cat11000734cat14220760cat11330743


----------



## canismajor

*White Activa*
Size 40
BIN $299

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

*VP Orlato*
Size 36
BIN $459

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

_I think they're authentic... Maybe they look funny because they look stretched out?  Maybe someone tried to stretch them to fit... The heel and the toe box look wider._


----------



## louisgurlxoxo

Lady Gres size 37 in Bordeaux only 450 BIN

These shoes are sooooooooo sexy!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## katrynar

does that make it a 10?



xnplo said:


> *White Activa*
> Size 40
> BIN $299
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-HEELS-NWB-SIZE-40_W0QQitemZ120230422943QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lawchick

Silver with teal and white Foxtrot $568 at Bluefly sizes 39 and 39.5.  
Actually, bluefly has quite a bit of CL right now.  Even some cute styles which I find is rare for them.  They even have a Miss Boxe python wedge in 11.5!!  

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/products/detail.jsp;jsessionid=HQoQLOnMPfvXcxE8zK00S92Oo5NYfSu3RqE0Ww1jPEZCvglMWML2!-743923774!app10.l3.bluefly.com!7005!8005?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=2082423027&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=6612785&cm_pla=2178999&cm_ven=CJ&referer=cjunction_2178999_10436858_8499211&cm_cat=1909792&cm_ite=Christian%20Louboutin%20silver%20leather%20'Fox%20Trot'%20platform%20slingbacks


----------



## canismajor

Yes, but survey says most need to size up 1/2 size... 


katrynar said:


> does that make it a 10?


----------



## Stinas

katrynar said:


> does that make it a 10?


I normally wear a 39 and got these in a 40....they run really small.  
So if your a US 8 or 8.5 these are the shoes for you.  
I love them to death!  I paid full price and this price makes me cry lol 
What a steal!


----------



## canismajor

*Bronze Simples*
Size 39.5
Start $18.99     <---- ??? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LouBo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

xnplo said:


> *Bronze Simples*
> Size 39.5
> Start $18.99 <---- ???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LouBoutin-Bronze-Leather-Round-Heels-New-39-5_W0QQitemZ250223118392QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


ooo-------Great ebayer!  Bought from before lol
It always goes up more.


----------



## canismajor

Linen (?) w/ gold tip Numero Prive
Size 8.5
Start $5.00
BIN $ 625

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

LOL, I was just confused w/ the $*18*.99 ... seems so random. 


Stinas said:


> ooo-------Great ebayer!  Bought from before lol
> It always goes up more.


----------



## Stinas

LOL, I was just confused w/ the $*18*.99 ... seems so random. [/quote]
Guess he just wants to be different?


----------



## canismajor

*!!! Pyton Yoyo !!!*
Size 40
BIN $614.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

the Nicole Richie shoes  -- beige/gold "Gabine" slingback.....size 39
(this style runs small)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hlfinn

xnp- those are my dream shoes! the python yoyos! and my size! but they want so much for them considering they were on sale for saks for like 240.  this is their 3rd time being listed.  i asked the first time if they would take an offer and they never responded.... so sad. someone get them and put me out of my misery!


----------



## compulsivepurse

Pink satin madeleines:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Mules...ryZ70005QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

They are one size too small for me .  If they were my size I would definitely buy them.


----------



## Kara Mel

compulsivepurse said:


> Pink satin madeleines:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Mules-Madeleine-Rose-37-7_W0QQitemZ220207840708QQihZ012QQcategoryZ70005QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> They are one size too small for me . If they were my size I would definitely buy them.


 

OMG those are absolutely gorgeous!! I wish they were in my size too.


----------



## natassha68

foxycleopatra said:


> the Nicole Richie shoes  -- beige/gold "Gabine" slingback.....size 39
> (this style runs small)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



 these Foxy, to me it looks like they have been wore tho, doesn't it??.... auction states new :s


----------



## Chins4

compulsivepurse said:


> Pink satin madeleines:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Mules-Madeleine-Rose-37-7_W0QQitemZ220207840708QQihZ012QQcategoryZ70005QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> They are one size too small for me .  If they were my size I would definitely buy them.



Are these real? New seller with quite alot of Loubs


----------



## ledaatomica

Not sure this has been posted because I cant keep up with this thread but Yoze VPs 36 at bluefly $932

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/products/detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=2082465483&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=1167&N=933&Ne=16&Nu=Product+ID&Ntk=all&Ntt=Louboutin&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial


----------



## canismajor

*Black Materna Heels*
Size 40.5
Start $279.99
BIN $ 300
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

*Metalika Boots*
Size 36.5
Start 199.99
BIN  299.99
_Used_
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## greenleaflettuc

http://cgi.ebay.com/To-Die-For-Chri...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

This seller also has lots of other fantastic Louboutins!


----------



## Chins4

Python Helmuts 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

NPs in Pink Eel 37

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lynn12

Chins4 said:


> NPs in Pink Eel 37
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
WOW, those are beautiful.


----------



## danicky

Chins4 said:


> NPs in Pink Eel 37
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I love thoese. And they are my size. YEY! I am watching them.


----------



## poshchick

These would look fab on someone I bet! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## poshchick

These are gorgeous too :

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-AUTH-CHRIST...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## kiki63

Miss Fred Taco Boot is back in Saks on sale $277.9 for size 35.5
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1204941092867&ev19=1:4


----------



## archygirl

poshchick said:


> These are gorgeous too :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-AUTH-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-CIPRIA-dORSAY-SZ-38-5_W0QQitemZ330216956277QQihZ014QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting



Thanks...I have bid on them. Wish me luck!


----------



## danicky

archygirl said:


> Thanks...I have bid on them. Wish me luck!


 
Good luck! I hope you win. They are really pretty!


----------



## laureenthemean

Anemones in black, size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4783&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## Chins4

poshchick said:


> These would look fab on someone I bet!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
These are beautiful but at 38 I just know they'll be at least half a size too big


----------



## Chins4

danicky said:


> I love thoese. And they are my size. YEY! I am watching them.


 
Good luck


----------



## LoubouLush

I love these but are they authentic?


----------



## LoubouLush

I was referring to the anemones btw oooops!


----------



## Chins4

Pretty colors at a pretty price

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## archygirl

Chins4 said:


> Pretty colors at a pretty price
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Snake-Shoe-sz38-8-mint-GR8-Colours_W0QQitemZ200203476991QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem




Wah...wish these were my size, the colors are gorgeous!


----------



## heat97

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446145434&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709668&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1204949151756&ev19=1:2

Mallorca Mary Jane Espadrille

Size 40 $123.90


----------



## billbill

laureenthemean said:


> Anemones in black, size 37
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4783&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


 
i love this pair.. too bad it's not my size.


----------



## Lynn12

Dark red patent VP in size 35!!!  GORGEOUS.  Someone with tiny feet please scoop these up they are TDF.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1205001942870&ev19=3:8


----------



## canismajor

*Orange Patent Simples*
Size 39
BIN 329, OBO_
Used_
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lawchick

Navy blue satin VP in size 39.  No reserve.  Up to $168 now.  Ends 3/10.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Peek-A-boo-Chri...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lawchick

*Black patent simple pump size 39.*  It looks like the simple 85.  The descrition says it has a 4 inch heel.  Has a reserve or BIN 349.99.  It has black marker through the Christian Louboutin name inside the shoe.  
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hlfinn

aw man why can't i wear a 39?   i WANT those orange simples and the navy vps!!!  can i fit my 40s in them? lol.


----------



## poshchick

Black kid leather Helmuts - size 37.5 but seller says more like 39? 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/stunning-blac...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## poshchick

Nude Patent Pigalles 39.5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/christian-lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## poshchick

Anyone feeling these?! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## foxycleopatra

poshchick said:


> Anyone feeling these?!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


 
Bergdorf Goodman just got those in earlier in the week.  I think they are a fun shoe but a bit too trendy for my taste (others might love it though); for that style I think you can wait until sale time and still find most sizes around.


----------



## rjd2340

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

suede knot pump in 38
$383


----------



## fmd914

Lynn12 said:


> Dark red patent VP in size 35!!! GORGEOUS. Someone with tiny feet please scoop these up they are TDF.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1205001942870&ev19=3:8


 


I soooo wish someone would buy them.  Everytime I see them - I get mad b/c they don't fit me.:boxing:


----------



## Shasta

foxycleopatra said:


> Bergdorf Goodman just got those in earlier in the week. I think they are a fun shoe but a bit too trendy for my taste (others might love it though); for that style I think you can wait until sale time and still find most sizes around.


 


These are way too much for me to handle.  My husband would classify those as hooker shoes , no one take offense.   He is an idiot about fashion.  These would have to be dirt cheap for me to justify buying them.


----------



## Stinas

poshchick said:


> Black kid leather Helmuts - size 37.5 but seller says more like 39?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/stunning-black-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-court-shoes-sz-6-39_W0QQitemZ190204376038QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


Yup, Helmuts run very BIG.  Go DOWN one full size or even a size and a half.


----------



## Chins4

Bronze python 37

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Or Black Python Bruges 41

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-CHRISTIAN...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Or Metallic Blue NPs 40

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

Nude NPs - 36 or 40, waitlist for all other sizes

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=3375&cat=0&page=1

and loving the pewter Bling Blings

http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/fashion/shoes/shoes/86025.htm


----------



## Chins4

Black VPs 38 python or patent

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNIB-CHRISTIA...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

White canvas NPs 41

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## heat97

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760 

Size 42!!


----------



## Chins4

Black patent Rolandos 38 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## loveaddict

xnplo said:


> *Black Patent Simple 100*
> _(used, but resoled)_
> Size 38.5
> Start $0.99
> BIN $125
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Patent-Simple-Pump-100MM-38-5_W0QQitemZ150222994526QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





*OMG what a small world!i was eyeing on this pair of shoes and apparently my friend is the one who did the BIN,  this is the same with below link rite? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=160215196147&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI 

poor thing my friend got headache from this transaction, n fwd me the emails from e seller and apparently the seller is confusing, anybody bought from this seller before? thx.
*


----------



## ledaatomica

loveaddict said:


> *OMG what a small world!i was eyeing on this pair of shoes and apparently my friend is the one who did the BIN, this is the same with below link rite? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBTOX:IT&item=160215196147&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI *
> 
> *poor thing my friend got headache from this transaction, n fwd me the emails from e seller and apparently the seller is confusing, anybody bought from this seller before? thx.*


 
dont see why your friend got confused. This seller is Kamilla. If anything she is probably one of the nicest, most articulate person here on TPF and as a seller she is also fantastic and super accomodating.


----------



## loveaddict

owww the seller is one of the tpf-er? well i dunno who she is sorry i was asking because i want to help my friend to get a background of this seller, but anyway i have read the emails between 2 of them and my friend paid her twice based on her requirements with paypal and nothing seems enough...well anyway we are not in their positions, maybe she has her own reason, all i know my friend is a very good person with clear motives. lets just hope things end well for both of them.


----------



## canismajor

*Silver Bling-Bling*
Size 40
Start $516

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-325-CHRISTIAN...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

*Castillana*
Size 37
BIN $409, OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-BAG-CHRISTI...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

*Eel* (it looks like) *Marpoil Wedge* (I think--please correct me if I'm wrong...)
Size 35
Start $269
BIN $299
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOE-WEDGE-SANDAL-35-OR-5_W0QQitemZ280207362980QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Edrine

silver foxtrots sz 39&39.5 

http://bluefly.com/pages/products/d...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID

python ms boxe sz 40

http://bluefly.com/pages/products/d...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID


----------



## canismajor

*White Materna*
Size 39.5
Start $345
BIN $385
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

*!!! Simple 100s !!!*
Size 40
Start $79.99
BIN $249.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hlfinn

oh man! what color do those look like? the simples? i can't tell if they're beige or nude or the taupe i have been desperate for!


----------



## Stinas

xnplo said:


> *!!! Simple 100s !!!*
> Size 40
> Start $79.99
> BIN $249.99
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Simple-100-Round-Toe-Pumps-Heels-40_W0QQitemZ310029307251QQihZ021QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Great seller!  I bought from many times.  Auth. items, good comm. & fast shipping.


hlfinn said:


> oh man! what color do those look like? the simples? i can't tell if they're beige or nude or the taupe i have been desperate for!


It looks like they are a camel color, like the Decolletes came in.


----------



## hlfinn

so the same color i bought in the mias?  i am so confused by camel/ beige/ taupe.  they look like the greyish taupe to me but i can tell the lighting is off.  i bid on them but i guess i didn't hit the reserve because the bin is still there.  i also emailed the seller to see what they say about the color. if they're the same as the mias i bought i don't need them but if they're beige or taupe....


----------



## Stinas

hlfinn said:


> so the same color i bought in the mias? i am so confused by camel/ beige/ taupe. they look like the greyish taupe to me but i can tell the lighting is off. i bid on them but i guess i didn't hit the reserve because the bin is still there. i also emailed the seller to see what they say about the color. if they're the same as the mias i bought i don't need them but if they're beige or taupe....


They look light to me, but more taupe too.  You should as for more pics with better lighting.  Tell him to go up close with camera but to use that little flower button on camera....lots of people dont know how to use that feature....dont know why.  lol


----------



## Kamilla850

loveaddict said:


> owww the seller is one of the tpf-er? well i dunno who she is sorry i was asking because i want to help my friend to get a background of this seller, but anyway i have read the emails between 2 of them and my friend paid her twice based on her requirements with paypal and nothing seems enough...well anyway we are not in their positions, maybe she has her own reason, all i know my friend is a very good person with clear motives. lets just hope things end well for both of them.



Loveaddict - that listing was my auction.  I am guessing that your friend is from Indonesia that won my item?  Well if he read and understood my listing then he would have known that my listing stated that I do not accept Paypal from international bidders with an unconfirmed address.  But your friend chose to blatantly disregard the terms of my auction and chose to pay with paypal anyway although I specifically state that I will not ship to an unconfirmed address.  Perhaps your friend should read the listing BEFORE he bids on an item.  
On top of that, he also asked me to lie on US Customs form and mark the value of the shoes as $10 so that he does not pay the customs fees, well guess what, that is a federal offense in case he is not aware.  Customs fees are the responsibility of the buyer, so if he doesn't want to pay the fees, then he shouldn't be bidding on international listings.    

Now your friend tells me that he wants me to send the shoes to his cousin in the US, I am guessing that is you?  I am smelling a nice scam here....

Perhaps the emails you saw did not state that I refunded the money immediately both times that he sent it to me via Paypal.  
And since your friend has been easily confused as you stated above, perhaps you should do him a service and explain to him that a seller has the right to refuse shipment to an unconfirmed Paypal address which is why I immediately refunded his money both times that he sent it via Paypal.  Not sure why he is confused by that.  

In any case, if you want to get a 'background of this seller' as you state, then you should read my 100% positive feedback from over 100 transactions, that should speak for itself.  

I don't think that it is appropriate to delve into this further on tPF.  You have my email address if you want to contact me.


----------



## fashionispoison

*kamilla* KUDOS to you girl. this should be on the ebay forum.


----------



## wantmore

HURRY! VP in Wine with gold tip size 5 (I hope the link works)

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446163502&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1205133356951&ev19=3:8


----------



## loveaddict

Hi kamilla850: in my prev post i rest my case already and wishing you and my friend work up everything nicely but why do u have to go defensive on me? i dont even know that u are the seller on ebay. and FYI I AM NOT THE COUSIN and please do not ACCUSE people! on his defense, if my friend wants to scam u, he wouldnt pay you as quick as he did and he offered money transfer as well right?

as for the background for seller, its very common in other forum if you just want to know who has dealt with certain ebay seller etc. 

ok i am resting my case here, this is really between u n my friend. I am sorry kamilla if in anyway i offended u, i really hope that u n my friend can resolve something coz he is sincere and i believe you are too.


----------



## Chins4

Don't know what model these shoes are but they are TDF 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

DO know what model these are Nude Patent VPs with gold tip 41 BIN $999.99

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## heat97

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697cat221109

Castillana size 37/7 $428


----------



## natassha68

loveaddict said:


> Hi kamilla850: in my prev post i rest my case already and wishing you and my friend work up everything nicely but why do u have to go defensive on me? i dont even know that u are the seller on ebay. and FYI I AM NOT THE COUSIN and please do not ACCUSE people! on his defense, if my friend wants to scam u, he wouldnt pay you as quick as he did and he offered money transfer as well right?
> 
> as for the background for seller, its very common in other forum if you just want to know who has dealt with certain ebay seller etc.
> 
> ok i am resting my case here, this is really between u n my friend. I am sorry kamilla if in anyway i offended u, i really hope that u n my friend can resolve something coz he is sincere and i believe you are too.



Move on loveaddict


----------



## canismajor

*Red Patent Pigalle*
Size 38.5
BIN 400
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CRISTIAN-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

*Blue Patent O My Sling*
Size 39
BIN 399, OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Blue-Patent-O-My-Sling-Shoes-39_W0QQitemZ120231231198QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

*Fabric Numero Prive*
Size 39
BIN 329, OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-No-Prive-Peep-Toe-Heels-Shoes-39_W0QQitemZ120231231927QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Pink Leather Yoyo Zeppa
Size 39
Start 369, BIN 399
http://cgi.ebay.com/Darling-Christian-Louboutin-Pink-Leather-Platforms-39_W0QQitemZ190205527023QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ally143

Plum Suede Rolando 35
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1205167421176&ev19=1:2

hope the link works!


----------



## Chins4

ally143 said:


> Plum Suede Rolando 35
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1205167421176&ev19=1:2
> 
> hope the link works!


 
Why, why, why can't I be a 35 ?


----------



## Chins4

Hadn't seen the NPs in grey fabric/white patent before - perfect for summer 

http://www.pamjenkins.co.uk/louboutin-shoes.html


----------



## ally143

Chins4 said:


> Hadn't seen the NPs in grey fabric/white patent before - perfect for summer
> 
> http://www.pamjenkins.co.uk/louboutin-shoes.html


 

Those look a lot like these
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000226cat5130731cat16360732


----------



## loveaddict

correct me if im wrong but i think the smaller feet size are luckier for louboutins?


----------



## Edrine

*ernestas sz41 start bid:$0.99*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


*tiger print NP sz 41*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

*Suede beige Drapanova sz 40.5*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BN-CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

*Foxtrot*
Size 38.5
BIN 399, OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mancho

Magenta patent pigalle, size 39.5 NEW
starting bid $475.95, BIN $499.95
(i THINK these are 120mm, with a decollette heel?)

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-LOUBOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

*!!! Green Python Yoyo 85 !!!*
Size 37
BIN 675, OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem.

*Green Patent IOWA*
Size 40.5
Start 659.99, BIN 679.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-GREEN-IOWA-MARY-JANES-40-5_W0QQitemZ260219287284QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ledaatomica

dont know what this style is called but I certainly havent seen it in this color before. sz 37 BIN $199. I am sure someone could rock this style ... 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280206514577


----------



## boslvuton

Blue Karey NP  38.5! At 425$$  2 1/2 hours left!

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## boslvuton

Red Gold Foxtrots!  38.5  399 BIN or Best offer!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## poshchick

ledaatomica said:


> dont know what this style is called but I certainly havent seen it in this color before. sz 37 BIN $199. I am sure someone could rock this style ...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280206514577


 

Wow I wish they had a modelling pic! I'm certainly loving these to a certain level! xxx


----------



## boslvuton

poshchick said:


> Wow I wish they had a modelling pic! I'm certainly loving these to a certain level! xxx



These shoes are the ones Dita rocks in the celebrities thread, expect hers are in black!  Go check it out!


----------



## poshchick

Oooh I thought that was them, only it doesn't give a good pic of her standing up properly KWIM? And I was hoping to see what the toes looked like in them  xxx


----------



## Stinas

mancho said:


> Magenta patent pigalle, size 39.5 NEW
> starting bid $475.95, BIN $499.95
> (i THINK these are 120mm, with a decollette heel?)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-LOUBOUTIN-magenta-PIGALLE-SHOES-39-5-9-5-new_W0QQitemZ380003112946QQihZ025QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I think its called a "stacked heel"...not like the sculpted heel the lower Pigalle & Yoyos come in.
Correct me if im wrong.  
These are Hot either way! but painful


----------



## redlittlewing

poshchick said:


> Wow I wish they had a modelling pic! I'm certainly loving these to a certain level! xxx



For those cross strap ones, do a search for Thandie Newton picture - they're at least two years old or so, but she did an InStyle (I think it was InStyle) shoot in them. I THINK SJP wore them too, in SatC...


----------



## Stinas

Nude Yoyo's with stacked heel - Size 36 at Saks Short Hills, NJ


----------



## rjd2340

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat6000734cat11000734cat7230758

someone with 5.5 snag these! they're back up!!!


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.it/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...ageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m122
*LEATHER MARY JANE 38/8*


----------



## Stinas

Rolando in Olive - Size 38 & 42
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.ie/Christian-Loubou...ageNameZWD9VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m125 
size 9


----------



## Chins4

Red Eelskin NPs 39

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## blackbird

Matawood black pump in 41.5!!

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...o=36&Ns=Price|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID


----------



## canismajor

*Metallic Yoyo*
Size 38.5
Start 399.99, BIN 429.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Metallic-Yoyo-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DamierAddict

*CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN black Gandhura sandals sz 39 38*

starting bid $.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260219046503


----------



## canismajor

Ooo... I have these on right now and they're fun and comfy to wear! 


DamierAddict said:


> *CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN black Gandhura sandals sz 39 38*
> 
> starting bid $.99
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260219046503


----------



## DamierAddict

xnplo said:


> Ooo... I have these on right now and they're fun and comfy to wear!



oh wow really ? can you post a pic so i can see how they look irl


----------



## canismajor

Here they are... 


DamierAddict said:


> oh wow really ? can you post a pic so i can see how they look irl


----------



## DamierAddict

xnplo, i dont see them on the page you linked (82) =[ lol


----------



## canismajor

There should be 2 attachments on post #1923 in the * 	Post pics of your LOUBOUTINS! *thread.  You will not be able to see it if you're viewing this forum in Mobile mode.  
Here they are also: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=346333&d=1201837089
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=346334&d=1201837089


DamierAddict said:


> xnplo, i dont see them on the page you linked (82) =[ lol


----------



## canismajor

*Tan/Light Brown Suede Pigalles*
Size 39.5
BIN 380
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
*
Brown Suede Boots*
Size 39.5
Start 395, BIN 399
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ART-MADISON-BOOTS-39-5_W0QQitemZ220211474567QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DamierAddict

xnplo said:


> There should be 2 attachments on post #1923 in the *     Post pics of your LOUBOUTINS! *thread.  You will not be able to see it if you're viewing this forum in Mobile mode.
> Here they are also:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=346333&d=1201837089
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=346334&d=1201837089




wow they look awesome on you!!!


----------



## ledaatomica

holy crap pink coquines .. size 38 BIN $250!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180223386434


----------



## canismajor

*!!! Nude *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Caracolo Zip !!!

*[/FONT]http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...=compare&copagenum=1&coentrypage=search&fgtp=

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## Stinas

ledaatomica said:


> holy crap pink coquines .. size 38 BIN $250!!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180223386434



They are on my watch list....how do they size?  Im normally a 39


----------



## ledaatomica

Stinas said:


> They are on my watch list....how do they size? Im normally a 39


 
I am unsure but my guess is that they are 1/2 size up from your true size so those would fit a US 7.5 or even a 7 possibly.


----------



## smurfet

xnplo said:


> *!!! Nude *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Caracolo Zip !!!*[/FONT]


How do these run?


----------



## foxycleopatra

smurfet said:


> How do these run?


 
Very small; I found the "Caracolo" (the version with the hidden platform) to run even a bit smaller than VP's....I took 1/2 a size up from my VP size.


----------



## fmd914

foxycleopatra said:


> Very small; I found the "Caracolo" (the version with the hidden platform) to run even a bit smaller than VP's....I took 1/2 a size up from my VP size.


 

So did I.


----------



## canismajor

*Crystal Yoyo*
Size 37.5
Start 550.00
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DamierAddict

^^ oh wow! i wish i was a size smaller!


----------



## chicagoshopgirl

Bunches and bunches of new CLs finally posted on Bluefly.  I got four pair of big sizes...hurry before they're gone!  

GET 10% off:
You can find a 10% off link for Bluefly in the Deals and Steals forum listing for Bluefly codes.  Go back to post #1060 with the link from Shirleebee on page 71. Click on the link, do your shopping, and once you get to the checkout (not just where you're looking at your shopping cart), it will show the 10% off. You will not see it before you actually click on the BlueFly checkout and review your order. I just used it this morning so I know it's still working. I don't know if it works with Google checkout.

Good luck!


----------



## Edrine

chicagoshopgirl said:


> Bunches and bunches of new CLs finally posted on Bluefly. I got four pair of big sizes...hurry before they're gone!
> 
> GET 10% off:
> You can find a 10% off link for Bluefly in the Deals and Steals forum listing for Bluefly codes. Go back to post #1060 with the link from Shirleebee on page 71. Click on the link, do your shopping, and once you get to the checkout (not just where you're looking at your shopping cart), it will show the 10% off. You will not see it before you actually click on the BlueFly checkout and review your order. I just used it this morning so I know it's still working. I don't know if it works with Google checkout.
> 
> Good luck!


 
thanks for posting!!!


----------



## canismajor

*Red Piaf*
Size 39
BIN 380
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jixiang

chicagoshopgirl said:


> Bunches and bunches of new CLs finally posted on Bluefly.  I got four pair of big sizes...hurry before they're gone!
> 
> GET 10% off:
> You can find a 10% off link for Bluefly in the Deals and Steals forum listing for Bluefly codes.  Go back to post #1060 with the link from Shirleebee on page 71. Click on the link, do your shopping, and once you get to the checkout (not just where you're looking at your shopping cart), it will show the 10% off. You will not see it before you actually click on the BlueFly checkout and review your order. I just used it this morning so I know it's still working. I don't know if it works with Google checkout.
> 
> Good luck!



Newbie here, but thanks to your post, I just bought my first pair of CLs!  *excitedly waiting for them to arrive*


----------



## ledaatomica

jixiang said:


> Newbie here, but thanks to your post, I just bought my first pair of CLs! *excitedly waiting for them to arrive*


 
welcome here! tell us which ones you got.. and of course you must post pictures when you get them.


----------



## canismajor

*Black Leather Yoyo Platform*
Size 38
BIN 489.99, OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## terpey

Red Patent Ernesta 37 for $250

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat6000734cat11000734cat7230758


----------



## jixiang

ledaatomica said:


> welcome here! tell us which ones you got.. and of course you must post pictures when you get them.



Thank you!  I most definitely will post pictures when I get them   I got this one, but in pink/nude: 
http://www.bluefly.com/pages/products/detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=2082466405&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2077034875&N=933+4294967051&Nao=144&Ne=16&Ns=Popularity%7c0%7c%7cProduct%2bCode%7c1&#925;=Product+ID


----------



## Chins4

EB Declic 37.5 (way over retail but still TDF)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Sold-Out-CHRI...ageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m122


----------



## hlfinn

omg i am so sad these are not my size!!! she should have gotten the red soles but even still a bargain!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

Paillette Helmuts!  Sz 36, 39, 40, 41

http://www.ekseption.net/

or black patent pigalle 120s 38.5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## danicky

hlfinn said:


> omg i am so sad these are not my size!!! she should have gotten the red soles but even still a bargain!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Are they authentic? They are my size.


----------



## ledaatomica

Chins4 said:


> Paillette Helmuts!  Sz 36, 39, 40, 41
> http://www.ekseption.net/


 

      

good thing they are black because I am on a black shoe ban otherwise .... wouldnt have paid the bills this month !


----------



## archygirl

Chins4 said:


> Paillette Helmuts!  Sz 36, 39, 40, 41
> 
> http://www.ekseption.net/
> 
> or black patent pigalle 120s 38.5
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Those black paillette Helmuts are TDF!! Good think I am also on a black shoe ban after today's purchase


----------



## Stinas

Chins4 said:


> Paillette Helmuts!  Sz 36, 39, 40, 41
> 
> http://www.ekseption.net/


OMG I never knew they came in the Paillette!!!!!!!!!!!  These are TDF!  Is this new?  Are they going to be in stores?  A nude version would be amazing!


danicky said:


> Are they authentic? They are my size.



Look good to me, but wait for another person to confirm.


----------



## Chins4

danicky said:


> Are they authentic? They are my size.



Store is an authorised CL retailer - always a good sign


----------



## laureenthemean

Double platform, cork upper, hot pink lower, gold insoles, size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

Teal Patent *Activa*
Size 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

_Not much of a deal, but such a unique color! _


----------



## rayrayray

Oh..my..god.....Purple suede rolando at 30% off at NaP.com....in size 40...I wish I am 40!!!  it is more than drop dead gorgeous!  Someone size 39.5~40 go and snatch it!  great deal, great shoes!


----------



## Kamilla850

Chins4 said:


> Paillette Helmuts!  Sz 36, 39, 40, 41
> 
> http://www.ekseption.net/



I love the song that is playing on that site, it is so beautiful.
Oh and the shoes are nice too


----------



## DamierAddict

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/25584 ^^ 

fast any1 a sz 40????
purple suede rolandos!!!


----------



## Stinas

Kamilla850 said:


> I love the song that is playing on that site, it is so beautiful.
> Oh and the shoes are nice too


Do you know if they come in any retail us stores?


----------



## laureenthemean

rayrayray said:


> Oh..my..god.....Purple suede rolando at 30% off at NaP.com....in size 40...I wish I am 40!!!  it is more than drop dead gorgeous!  Someone size 39.5~40 go and snatch it!  great deal, great shoes!





DamierAddict said:


> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/25584 ^^
> 
> fast any1 a sz 40????
> purple suede rolandos!!!



Got 'em, free shipping, too!  I'm usually a 39-39.5, but hopefully these will fit, or I can add padding, or something!  Thanks guys!


----------



## DamierAddict

yay congrats! ^^


----------



## Lynn12

laureenthemean said:


> Got 'em, free shipping, too! I'm usually a 39-39.5, but hopefully these will fit, or I can add padding, or something! Thanks guys!


 
Hi Laureen,
I bought this same shoe last week and I was disappointed when I received it.  This must be the returned Rolando.  The suede on some parts of the shoes was matted and it looked like a bad lot of worn suede.  The shoes showed no evidence of wear on the soles, but the suede looked uneven.  I was not in LOVE with purple, so I sent them back to NAP.  I am sure that it is my return that you bought.  I don't know why these stores will refund our money for a DAMAGED product, but then put it right back on their website to sell.  If you are crazy about purple then you will probably not care about the suede variation.  If the shoe had been in EB, then I would have kept it.

Good luck and let us know what you do!!  GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Stinas

Helmut - Black Patent Size 41
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Lynn12 said:


> Hi Laureen,
> I bought this same shoe last week and I was disappointed when I received it.  This must be the returned Rolando.  The suede on some parts of the shoes was matted and it looked like a bad lot of worn suede.  The shoes showed no evidence of wear on the soles, but the suede looked uneven.  I was not in LOVE with purple, so I sent them back to NAP.  I am sure that it is my return that you bought.  I don't know why these stores will refund our money for a DAMAGED product, but then put it right back on their website to sell.  If you are crazy about purple then you will probably not care about the suede variation.  If the shoe had been in EB, then I would have kept it.
> 
> Good luck and let us know what you do!!  GOOD LUCK.



Hm, thanks for the heads up!  If I really don't like them, I might just sell them on eBay.  It seems like a lot of people would love to have a pair of purple Rolandos, so I might have some luck (I'll disclose all defects, of course).  EB would be my first choice, too, though I'd prefer the Declics.


----------



## goldiegreen

Marsu pump - Size 35!! Pretty colour!

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID


----------



## laureenthemean

Blue leopard/silver Sabotage, size 41, love the color!
http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...=108&Ns=Price|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID


----------



## Chins4

Tortoise VP in a 37 at Saks - someone grab it quickly! 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...001&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-sQzMvTuLtAs5xLTBLQ8bkQ


----------



## natassha68

Chins4 said:


> Tortoise VP in a 37 at Saks - someone grab it quickly!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...001&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-sQzMvTuLtAs5xLTBLQ8bkQ



wow, they went up $20 , weird for a last spring shoe


----------



## sara999

Chins4 said:


> Tortoise VP in a 37 at Saks - someone grab it quickly!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...001&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-sQzMvTuLtAs5xLTBLQ8bkQ


god everytime this shoe pops up i want to cry because i can't afford it. it's SO GORGEOUS


----------



## LavenderIce

natassha68 said:


> wow, they went up $20 , weird for a last spring shoe


 
I think pricing varied from retailers.  IIRC footcandy also had it priced at $790 last year and NAP had it for $770 or $780.


----------



## Shasta

*Stunning metallic gold platform slingbacks!  Full price, but I rarely see them.  38.5*

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat271001


----------



## sakura

natassha68 said:


> wow, they went up $20 , weird for a last spring shoe



Thank you, I've been looking around for them!


----------



## Chins4

More Tortoise Patent VPs (gold tip) 39.5!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Auth-Christia...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

Gold Satin Clutch
http://cgi.ebay.com/850-NWT-Christi...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lorrmich

Chins4 said:


> More Tortoise Patent VPs (gold tip) 39.5!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Auth-Christia...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I want this shoe, but am normally a 39 in VP.  Do you think I can add inserts and make it work?  Or keep waiting for a 39?


----------



## canismajor

Red Patent MISS BOXE
Size  38
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISITAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

Pink Damask YOYO
Size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

_OMG, this is so pretty..._


----------



## Shasta

*Caracoloc red zips!!!  Size 41, $410!  Hurry!*

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?cmCat=search&itemId=prod20210029


----------



## Edrine

castilliana size 36.5 on sale!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697cat221109


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


YOYO green python 
bin $524


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

$419 sz 39
purple rolandos


----------



## boslvuton

DamierAddict said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ROLANDO-PUMPS-39-9-New-Authentic_W0QQitemZ160218797601QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> $419 sz 39
> purple rolandos




Does anyone else think this looks iffy?  One picture is the purple Saks stock photo and the other for the  black pair being sold...  maybe another fake rolando seller??  Does anyone have any info on this?  I would hate for someone to get these and them to not be what was expected, but I could also be wrong...


----------



## foxycleopatra

boslvuton said:


> Does anyone else think this looks iffy? One picture is the purple Saks stock photo and the other for the black pair being sold... maybe another fake rolando seller?? Does anyone have any info on this? I would hate for someone to get these and them to not be what was expected, but I could also be wrong...


 
Yeah that auction reeks of fake  -- i.e. 1 photo of the fake ioffer batch (black ones) plus 1 stock photo from saks.com


----------



## canismajor

Eel Decollete
Size 38
BIN 375, OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## boslvuton

ITS BACK HURRY HURRY !!!  Purple Suede simple pump! size 36

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID


----------



## canismajor

Green Python YOYO
Size 37.5
BIN 524
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

Last call on Leopard Rolando 36.5 - someone take these babies home

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...001&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-oHHS1leOU7MLpgO4_bJzsg


----------



## Chins4

Black Snakeskin Helmuts (I think) 37 - *archygirl* is this your size?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LOUBOUTIN-BLA...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

Red Patent Pigalles
Size 38
BIN 390
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CRISTIAN-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

Gorgeous wedding shoes (or you can dye them whatever color you want for other special occasions).....LOVE this style from several years back 







size 37.5

http://bluefly.com/pages/products/detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=2083228625&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=1167&N=933&Nao=108&Ne=500000&Ns=New%7c1%7c%7cProduct%2bCode%7c1&Nu=Product+ID&Ntk=all&Ntt=louboutin&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial


----------



## foxycleopatra

Black SUEDE Decollete 868 

size 36.5






http://bluefly.com/pages/products/detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=2074483719&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=1167&N=933&Nao=216&Ne=500000&Ns=New%7c1%7c%7cProduct%2bCode%7c1&Nu=Product+ID&Ntk=all&Ntt=louboutin&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial


----------



## foxycleopatra

FLAME PYTHON "Palace Zeppa".....the hottest python style






size 40
(runs TTS or even a tiny bit big)

http://bluefly.com/pages/products/detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=2083107783&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2057231773&rvform=true


----------



## foxycleopatra

Red Canvas / Sandblasted platform "MISS MARPLE"  (my favorite version....gosh I wish these were my size)






size 39

http://bluefly.com/pages/products/detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=2083107643&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2077034875&rvform=true


----------



## ronsdiva

foxycleopatra said:


> FLAME PYTHON "Palace Zeppa".....the hottest python style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> size 40
> (runs TTS or even a tiny bit big)
> 
> http://bluefly.com/pages/products/detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=2083107783&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2057231773&rvform=true



Those are hot! I have never seen that style before, but I just ordered 2 pair for the egc last week and I want to pre-order 2 pairs from BG so must be good!


----------



## Lynn12

foxycleopatra said:


> Yeah that auction reeks of fake -- i.e. 1 photo of the fake ioffer batch (black ones) plus 1 stock photo from saks.com


 

I went to that auction and asked the seller to please post more photos of the actual shoes.  I also said that I wanted to see a pic of the red unworn soles before I placed a bid (which I am not planning on doing).  We'll see how the seller replies and I will let you guys know.  Hmmmm.....detective work!!!


----------



## whiteorleander

i posted these at shoe deals. sorry for the repost. 

size 36: black Christian Louboutin Mesh boots 
$449,99 BIN! retail: about $1000. someone must get this fierce boots!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubou...QQcmdZViewItem

size 36: black patent Christian Louboutin Metallika ankle boots 
end of auction: 17.3., starts at $190,!! retail: $760
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Lo...QQcmdZViewItem

size 37: anthracite Christian Louboutin Metallika ankle boots
$399 BIN!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## compulsivepurse

foxycleopatra said:


> Gorgeous wedding shoes (or you can dye them whatever color you want for other special occasions).....LOVE this style from several years back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> size 37.5
> 
> http://bluefly.com/pages/products/d...tk=all&Ntt=louboutin&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial


 
Oh! That blue sole!!

Why don't the purple suede simples ever pop up in a 38.5?  I have been stalking that shoe.


----------



## whiteorleander

size 38,5: suede Christian Louboutin Goya fringe ankle boots 
$599 BIN! retail: $1.2K 
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-2K-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

SIZE 39,5 : suede Christian Louboutin art madison boots
$399 BIN! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

size 38: Christian Louboutin leopard pony Ariella boots 
$359 BIN!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## whiteorleander

size 36: suede Castillana heels
$429 BIN!! retail: $950
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

size 35,5: black patent Christian Louboutin Fred tie booties
$339,99 BIN! retail: $695
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

size 39: patent black gold Salopette heels
$349.95 BIN!! retail: $730
http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-patent-CH...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
the seller also have them in cream patent 

size 36: black suede Bourge boots
$325 BIN!! retail: $1,2K
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

Maxinoeuds in stunning Turquoise colour 40 BIN £160 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

or Pony Pigalles in Camouflage 39.5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HOT-CHRISTIAN...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## whiteorleander

whiteorleander said:


> i posted these at shoe deals. sorry for the repost.
> 
> size 36: black Christian Louboutin Mesh boots
> $449,99 BIN! retail: about $1000. someone must get this fierce boots!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubou...QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> size 36: black patent Christian Louboutin Metallika ankle boots
> end of auction: 17.3., starts at $190,!! retail: $760
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Lo...QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> size 37: anthracite Christian Louboutin Metallika ankle boots
> $399 BIN!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...QQcmdZViewItem



so embarassing, sorry that the links don´t work.
here are the correct ones:
36 Mesh boots
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

36 Metallika boots
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

37 Metallika boots
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## whiteorleander

size 36: metallic python pumps
$299,99 BIN!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-METAL...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

size 37,5 python Yoyo heels 
$524 BIN!! retail: $1,3K
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## archygirl

Chins4 said:


> Black Snakeskin Helmuts (I think) 37 - *archygirl* is this your size?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-SNAKESKIN-PUMPS-NWT-37-7-SHOES-1023_W0QQitemZ120234074966QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




I am watching them, thanks! Quick question though...why would someone in Beverly Hills list the shoes on eBay in UK? Should I worry about that?


----------



## canismajor

*Fuschia Suede Rolando*
Size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

xnplo said:


> *Fuschia Suede Rolando*
> Size 37
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
US Bidders only


----------



## shopalot

archygirl said:


> I am watching them, thanks! Quick question though...why would someone in Beverly Hills list the shoes on eBay in UK? Should I worry about that?


 
I don't think that these shoes are only listed on the UK site.
Chins4 just searchs the UK site, like I usually do the Canadian ebay. KWIM?


----------



## Chins4

Green velvet Biba 37 - 6 hours to go so pretty 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-Christian...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## archygirl

shopalot said:


> I don't think that these shoes are only listed on the UK site.
> Chins4 just searchs the UK site, like I usually do the Canadian ebay. KWIM?



THANKS! Still watching them, although they are black and I am sorta on a black shoe ban....however, I may just go for them anyway. Will keep you posted if they end up in my collection.


----------



## ally143

Saks.com--> Materna Camel Patent 39! Please someone has to buy them!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Listed as Very Prive Orlato leopard pony with brown heel size 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

leopard pony hair No. Prives size 41.5  Wish they were my size!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shopalot

archygirl said:


> THANKS! Still watching them, although they are black and I am sorta on a black shoe ban....however, I may just go for them anyway. Will keep you posted if they end up in my collection.



A girl can never have too many black shoes! LOL

Do post pic's if you get them.


----------



## babypie

*Python yoyos sz 38, $650* (good price for python, no?)  I've bought from this seller before and they are legitimate.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## danicky

babypie said:


> *Python yoyos sz 38, $650* (good price for python, no?) I've bought from this seller before and they are legitimate.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Thoese yoyo's were on sale for $299.  But they were limited in sized.


----------



## babypie

A bunch of EB Rolandos just appeared on ebay for $699.  I know they are HG shoes for a few here, thought I'd let you know.  *They look authentic to me (?), maybe someone can authenticate just in case? Kind of weird they all showed up at the same time.*

38
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

39
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

41
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## danicky

Yeah, I noticed that too. I really like them. Should I????


----------



## babypie

Go ahead!  I would, but my wardrobe is so boring at the moment I'd having nothing to wear them with :s.  They look real right?


----------



## babypie

danicky said:


> Thoese yoyo's were on sale for $299. But they were limited in sized.


 
Ahh I see.  Damn, that's cheap!


----------



## letsgoshopping

They are definitely authentic- the seller is a reseller (and also a tpfer) so she buys up HTF items and sells them on ebay.


----------



## danicky

babypie said:


> Ahh I see. Damn, that's cheap!


 
Yup, I know...:shame:


----------



## danicky

Duhh, none of them are my size. I was getting excited for nothing....:shame:


----------



## wantmore

^^bummer!!!


----------



## danicky

wantmore said:


> ^^bummer!!!


LOL, yeah...


----------



## archygirl

LavenderIce said:


> Listed as Very Prive Orlato leopard pony with brown heel size 38.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LEOPARD-SKIN-PUMPS-SHOES-NEW-IN-BOX_W0QQitemZ130206333646QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> leopard pony hair No. Prives size 41.5  Wish they were my size!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-No-Prive-Leopard-41-5-11-5_W0QQitemZ190206472644QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





The first pair were listed and did not sell (I was watching them) but he has now relisted them for $200 less. Would someone please buy them so I don't!


----------



## archygirl

shopalot said:


> A girl can never have too many black shoes! LOL
> 
> Do post pic's if you get them.



I know...but I have 15+ pairs of black, I think I need to branch out. Wish they were a color!! I am still watching them, though...I will.


----------



## babypie

One of them sold already!


----------



## chako012

Pre owned Orange Simples Size 39

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Lo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

chako012 said:


> Pre owned Orange Simples Size 39
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Lo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I have these on my watch list, but im afraid to bid.  They are from Indonesia...are they authentic and ok?


----------



## canismajor

I've bought from this seller; seller sells authentic items and is very friendly and great to deal with...   Int'l shipping (to US) takes less than a week.


chako012 said:


> Pre owned Orange Simples Size 39
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Louboutin-Orange-Patent-Simple-Pumps-Shoes-39_W0QQitemZ120234408173QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





Stinas said:


> I have these on my watch list, but im afraid to bid.  They are from Indonesia...are they authentic and ok?


----------



## hlfinn

i wish i was a 39.  i LOVE the orange simples and the blue slingbacks! get them stinas!


----------



## lorrmich

Doesn't anyone sleep?  Everytime I think I am ready to call it a night, I have to come back and check if there is anything new posted that I NEED to have!  Is everyone as crazy as me?


----------



## hlfinn

lol. i don't.  same thing here. plus i just started a movie. i took a nap this afternoon which is bad news for me. lol


----------



## chako012

Nope!! I had 5 hours sleep thanks to this stupid crazyness


----------



## danicky

chako012 said:


> Nope!! I had 5 hours sleep thanks to this stupid crazyness


LOL, I barely sleep too.


----------



## Lynn12

danicky said:


> LOL, I barely sleep too.


 
Me three!  I stay on tPF until I just about fall asleep on my keyboard.  Ridiculous!!!

These orange simples remind me of a Creamsicle Push-up.


----------



## boslvuton

babypie said:


> A bunch of EB Rolandos just appeared on ebay for $699.  I know they are HG shoes for a few here, thought I'd let you know.  *They look authentic to me (?), maybe someone can authenticate just in case? Kind of weird they all showed up at the same time.*
> 
> 38
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-ELECTRIC-BLUE-ROLANDO-Pumps-38_W0QQitemZ120234633807QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> 38.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-ELECTRIC-BLUE-ROLANDO-Pumps-38-5_W0QQitemZ120234633778QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 39
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-ELECTRIC-BLUE-ROLANDO-Pumps-39_W0QQitemZ350037521445QQihZ022QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 39.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-ELECTRIC-BLUE-ROLANDO-Pumps-39-5_W0QQitemZ350037521410QQihZ022QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 41
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-ELECTRIC-BLUE-ROLANDO-Pumps-41_W0QQitemZ120234633673QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





These are real.... I bought my EB rolandos from her... and I had them signed By Monsiuer Louboutin! He did look them over and say how he loved the shoe, so I have to assume that if it was fake he would have said something to the effect, right?


----------



## shopalot

archygirl said:


> I know...but I have 15+ pairs of black, I think I need to branch out. Wish they were a color!! I am still watching them, though...I will.



Okay maybe you do need to stay away from black shoes for a while! LOL


----------



## Lynn12

DamierAddict said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ROLANDO-PUMPS-39-9-New-Authentic_W0QQitemZ160218797601QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> $419 sz 39
> purple rolandos


 


boslvuton said:


> Does anyone else think this looks iffy? One picture is the purple Saks stock photo and the other for the black pair being sold... maybe another fake rolando seller?? Does anyone have any info on this? I would hate for someone to get these and them to not be what was expected, but I could also be wrong...


 


foxycleopatra said:


> Yeah that auction reeks of fake -- i.e. 1 photo of the fake ioffer batch (black ones) plus 1 stock photo from saks.com


 


Lynn12 said:


> I went to that auction and asked the seller to please post more photos of the actual shoes. I also said that I wanted to see a pic of the red unworn soles before I placed a bid (which I am not planning on doing). We'll see how the seller replies and I will let you guys know. Hmmmm.....detective work!!!


 
The seller just responded today saying she had posted pics of the soles.  Here is the pic she added.  I think that she stole it since she has blacked out the rest of the photo.  ALso, she has listed a size 36 with the exact same pics (minus the one of the soles).  She already has one bid for the size 39.  What can we do about this???  BURNS ME UP!!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Stinas said:


> Do you know if they come in any retail us stores?


 
Yes, BG has the paillete helmuts in black and I think purple?  I can't recall the second color but they have black for sure.


----------



## shopalot

Lynn12 said:


> The seller just responded today saying she had posted pics of the soles.  Here is the pic she added.  I think that she stole it since she has blacked out the rest of the photo.  ALso, she has listed a size 36 with the exact same pics (minus the one of the soles).  She already has one bid for the size 39.  What can we do about this???  BURNS ME UP!!!!



I really hope nobody here bids on these!
What is up with the sole picture


----------



## compulsivepurse

Lynn12 said:


> The seller just responded today saying she had posted pics of the soles. Here is the pic she added. I think that she stole it since she has blacked out the rest of the photo. ALso, she has listed a size 36 with the exact same pics (minus the one of the soles). She already has one bid for the size 39. What can we do about this??? BURNS ME UP!!!!


 
LOL (well, not really, because the seller is obviously stealing from more than one person with this auction), but it looks like how my 5 year old would color in the picture.  I mean, come on, s/he didn't even try!


----------



## archygirl

shopalot said:


> I really hope nobody here bids on these!
> What is up with the sole picture



I reported the seller for both the closed auction (so she does not relist) and the current one.


----------



## shopalot

That's good!
Let's hope that ebay does something about this!


----------



## compulsivepurse

archygirl said:


> I reported the seller for both the closed auction (so she does not relist) and the current one.


I've reported auctions like these befoer but it doesn't seem to do any good.  They are better about fake purses auctions than fake shoes.  I think because it's hard to believe they even fake the shoes.


----------



## canismajor

*!!! Green IOWA !!!*
Size 40.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DamierAddict

just cancelled my order on these:
pewter maryjane sz 38 $311 (they run too small)

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

* CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN  PIGALLE*


size 39 bin: 

*US $380.00*


----------



## mystically

black patent Iowa
size 38.5
$590

Saks


----------



## lexibelle7

I know lots of people desire this shoe. Not the best price, but a rare find, size 38
[http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## babybean

I check out the Balenciaga board sometimes and just stumbled upon this board.  YOU GUYS ARE OBSESSED!!  Love it.  I'm a huge CL fan and will be back!


----------



## LavenderIce

lexibelle7 said:


> I know lots of people desire this shoe. Not the best price, but a rare find, size 38
> [http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-Christian-Louboutin-Leopard-Helmoon-Orlato-38_W0QQitemZ270220776649QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
OMG...I wish they were two sizes smaller!


----------



## danicky

lexibelle7 said:


> I know lots of people desire this shoe. Not the best price, but a rare find, size 38
> [http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-Christian-Louboutin-Leopard-Helmoon-Orlato-38_W0QQitemZ270220776649QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Where is Stinas???? She would love these!!!


----------



## babypie

boslvuton said:


> These are real.... I bought my EB rolandos from her... and I had them signed By Monsiuer Louboutin! He did look them over and say how he loved the shoe, so I have to assume that if it was fake he would have said something to the effect, right?


 
 Now how embarassing would that have been?  I'm just picturing it!


----------



## babypie

babybean said:


> I check out the Balenciaga board sometimes and just stumbled upon this board. YOU GUYS ARE OBSESSED!! Love it. I'm a huge CL fan and will be back!


 
Welcome!


----------



## ledaatomica

lexibelle7 said:


> I know lots of people desire this shoe. Not the best price, but a rare find, size 38
> [http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-Christian-Louboutin-Leopard-Helmoon-Orlato-38_W0QQitemZ270220776649QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
where is *stinas *indeed! those arent helmoons as the auction states they are leopard pony  helmuts just her size !!!!


----------



## Stinas

Kamilla850 said:


> Yes, BG has the paillete helmuts in black and I think purple?  I can't recall the second color but they have black for sure.


 I didnt know this...this is my ultimate fav shoe.  I didnt think they would bring back that style at all.  Thank god they did!  
Can you pm me your SA there?  I dont have a BG one.  


danicky said:


> Where is Stinas???? She would love these!!!





ledaatomica said:


> where is *stinas *indeed! those arent helmoons as the auction states they are leopard pony  helmuts just her size !!!!



LOL!!!  I think you guys know me better than my off the computer friends lol
They are on my watch list.  Most likely these will become my birthday shoe! 
Kind of pricey though , well worth it I think.


----------



## xboobielicousx

i love those leopard pony helmuts! good luck stinas!! hope you win them   why can't i find any helmuts in 36 or 35.5?? *cries*


----------



## Kamilla850

Stinas said:


> I didnt know this...this is my ultimate fav shoe. I didnt think they would bring back that style at all. Thank god they did!
> Can you pm me your SA there? I dont have a BG one.


 

I just remembered that the other color is a dark brown, almost bronze.  You can contact my SA Thomas at BG or there is a new gentleman that works in the shoe salon that used to be on 5F that I worked with a lot - he was always very accomodating on the 5th floor so I am sure that he will be amazing with shoes.  His name is Stephen and I am sure that he would welcome the business since he is new.  The number is 212.872.8940

Good luck, I hope you get them because they are AMAZING IRL!


----------



## canismajor

Burgundy Python VP
Size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sara999

xnplo said:


> Burgundy Python VP
> Size 37.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Python-Prive-NIB-7-37-5-7-5-HOT_W0QQitemZ120235179811QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


OMG


----------



## heat97

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


small feet alert!!! size 5.0 
$475 --- they will probably also be on BG for $428.lol


----------



## heat97

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760



Size 42 !!!!
$390


----------



## heat97

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760



Size 36
$400


----------



## DamierAddict

heat97 said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
> 
> 
> 
> small feet alert!!! size 5.0
> $475 --- they will probably also be on BG for $428.lol




i got these off of BG for $428 a couple of days ago they should be coming today or tomorrow


----------



## Edrine

heat97 said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size 42 !!!!
> $390


 
darn..i just purchased 2 cl's online yesterday


----------



## wantmore

DamierAddict said:


> just cancelled my order on these:
> pewter maryjane sz 38 $311 (they run too small)
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


Smart move! The Sock212 Mary Janes run 1/2-1 full size smaller, IMO.


----------



## surlygirl

Wine patent Rolandos size 36 at Barneys CO-OP in DC. They also have the Grey patent in various sizes. I think they're $610.


----------



## Kamilla850

.


----------



## Kamilla850

Super rare, exclusive to NAP:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180225123550&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008

I'll be watching this one closely to see how high it ends, I believe retail was close to $900.


----------



## ledaatomica

Stinas said:


> LOL!!! I think you guys know me better than my off the computer friends lol
> They are on my watch list. Most likely these will become my birthday shoe!
> Kind of pricey though , well worth it I think.


 
very much worth it .. we all know how rare it is to find these in anything lower than a 40 let alone brand NEW!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Hi-I'm new. I just bought a pair of Louboutin Privatita python print at Saks.com. I was wondering why the ones a Saks cost less than the ones at Barneys.com for what appears to be the same exact pair. Saks was $795 and Barneys was $1060. That's 25% less. Perhaps a misprint on Saks?  I'm not complaining...just wondering...

SAKS: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1205878004730&ev19=3:3

BARNEYS: http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...4&query=5323&dsnrIndex=true&categoryId=276719


----------



## LavenderIce

more_CHOOS said:


> Hi-I'm new. I just bought a pair of Louboutin Privatita python print at Saks.com. I was wondering why the ones a Saks cost less than the ones at Barneys.com for what appears to be the same exact pair. Saks was $795 and Barneys was $1060. That's 25% less. Perhaps a misprint on Saks? I'm not complaining...just wondering...
> 
> SAKS: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1205878004730&ev19=3:3
> 
> BARNEYS: http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...4&query=5323&dsnrIndex=true&categoryId=276719


 
The various online sites will have occasional misprints in pricing.  Often times, they honor the price.  Other times they cancel orders.


----------



## DamierAddict

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...tk=all&Ntt=louboutin&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial

camel iowa .. baby feet 35

$464.0


----------



## DamierAddict

super cute :

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

*Metallic Napa Slingback*


$385.00
37.5


----------



## BellaShoes

LavenderIce said:


> The various online sites will have occasional misprints in pricing. Often times, they honor the price. Other times they cancel orders.


 
Also, the sale of python is not legal in all states so you may have seen the whipsnake version (?) at Saks:shame:


----------



## BellaShoes

Kamilla850 said:


> Super rare, exclusive to NAP:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180225123550&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008
> 
> I'll be watching this one closely to see how high it ends, I believe retail was close to $900.


 
Wow *Kamilla*... nice find! I am watching them too!!

*Ciao* Kamilla!


----------



## cjy

BellaShoes said:


> Also, the sale of python is not legal in all states so you may have seen the whipsnake version (?) at Saks:shame:


What is whip snake???


----------



## RRSC

more_CHOOS said:


> Hi-I'm new. I just bought a pair of Louboutin Privatita python print at Saks.com. I was wondering why the ones a Saks cost less than the ones at Barneys.com for what appears to be the same exact pair. Saks was $795 and Barneys was $1060. That's 25% less. Perhaps a misprint on Saks? I'm not complaining...just wondering...
> 
> SAKS: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1205878004730&ev19=3:3
> 
> BARNEYS: http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...4&query=5323&dsnrIndex=true&categoryId=276719


 


BellaShoes said:


> Also, the sale of python is not legal in all states so you may have seen the whipsnake version (?) at Saks:shame:


 

It is the exact same shoe, Saks does have a misprint on the price. Here is a thread about it  http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/had-to-take-advantage-of-265006.html


----------



## chako012

Why has noone bought these babies yeT??

Size 8 Pigalle 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-CRISTIAN...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## chako012

Size 7 Nude Patent Horitio's (round toe slingbacks)

BIN $400!! 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## chako012

Red Glitter Clichy S 39.5 BIN $695

A bit Wizard of OZ 
But i can see it appealing to alot of people 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kamilla850

BellaShoes said:


> Wow *Kamilla*... nice find! I am watching them too!!
> 
> *Ciao* Kamilla!




It's so nice to see you here CB!  You should stop by more often.


----------



## canismajor

Roccia Python Simples
Size 36
Start 425, BIN 495
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## heat97

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


35.5
$343


----------



## wantmore

chako012 said:


> Size 7 Nude Patent Horitio's (round toe slingbacks)
> 
> BIN $400!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Round-Toe-Slingbacks-Shoes-520_W0QQitemZ290214715506QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Oh, crap! The mismatched sizes will drive me crazy!


----------



## Edrine

Cl Leopard sevillianas sz 37.5 starting bid:$249

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MKWMDA

/drool


they need to get bigger. then i can have them.


----------



## surlygirl

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat11000734cat14000742

Grey suede whipstitched peep-toe. 37. $448

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat11000734cat14000742

Caracolo red patent zip pump. 37.5. $455


----------



## sakura

Gone!


----------



## MKWMDA

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...7QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:GB:101

Green Patent Mary Janes

WOWZA!!


----------



## MKWMDA

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Champagne VP Sequins size 39

180 GBP starting bid...


----------



## MKWMDA

http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/CHRISTIAN-L...goryZ314QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Electric blue and silver patent Decollete (?) 

36

Owned by Geri Hallwel <--- kinda neat. 

Pretty!!!


----------



## MKWMDA

http://cgi.ebay.ie/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Black Patent Rolandos sz 38

390 GBP buy it now


----------



## ledaatomica

holy crap didnt know the podium sandals came in silver! 
starting bid $99 size 40 will fit a size us size 9. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260222023808


----------



## archygirl

MKWMDA said:


> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ELECTRIC-BLUE-PATENT-SHOES-36-UK3-5_W0QQitemZ260219841065QQihZ016QQcategoryZ314QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Electric blue and silver patent Decollete (?)
> 
> 36
> 
> Owned by Geri Hallwel <--- kinda neat.
> 
> Pretty!!!


 
Wish I had small feet...GIRL POWER!


----------



## surlygirl

I think this is the Activa (?) size 7. On sale for $343. Why are my feet so big??!?!

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-C...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

And the Som1, right? Size 7.5. On sale for $311.

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-C...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## surlygirl

Espadrilles, size 8. $185.

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697cat210814


----------



## Kamilla850

Size 40 Mouche Deal of the Century
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

Bubble gum pink sation decolletes (various sizes) and only £195!!!!

http://www.matchesfashion.com/catal...s_shoes_christianlouboutin_19_cl_0018_fus_560


----------



## chako012

Cute!!

All the sizes are to big TT_TT


----------



## DamierAddict

Chins4 said:


> Bubble gum pink sation decolletes (various sizes) and only £195!!!!
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/catal...s_shoes_christianlouboutin_19_cl_0018_fus_560




wow pretty cute.. how much is that in us $$.. $400?
thats a pretty good price! how do they run.. im usually a 38 should i get a 38.5?

and what is their return policy?


----------



## Chins4

DamierAddict said:


> wow pretty cute.. how much is that in us $$.. $400?
> thats a pretty good price! how do they run.. im usually a 38 should i get a 38.5?
> 
> and what is their return policy?


 
It's about $400. My decollete size is the same as my VP and Simple - 37.5. That's half a size up from my standard 37. Returns policy is on their website - if you click on the shoes it's up in the top right corner . They're so pretty......


----------



## poshchick

My rolandes are a size 5, I wonder if I could make these fit?? 

lol

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DamierAddict

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


pretty cute!!
*Scalloped Pump*



Original:                $850.00                                                         SALE:            $425.00
39, in wine!


----------



## DamierAddict

Chins4 said:


> It's about $400. My decollete size is the same as my VP and Simple - 37.5. That's half a size up from my standard 37. Returns policy is on their website - if you click on the shoes it's up in the top right corner . They're so pretty......




thanx so much Chins4, thats really helpful!!


----------



## chicbags

DamierAddict said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
> 
> 
> pretty cute!!
> *Scalloped Pump*
> 
> 
> 
> Original:                $850.00                                                         SALE:            $425.00
> 39, in wine!



I have these and they are 1 trillion times more gorgeous IRL.  
They run true to size, no need to size up


----------



## DamierAddict

wow wow wow:

*Fringe-Front Ankle Bootie*

brown
38.5
42
Original:                $1,145.00                                                         SALE:            $573.00                     
	


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## DamierAddict

barneys


 *Christian Louboutin*
						 						Mousse Clou 						  						  							 							 								$380.00	 								$250.00 SALE


----------



## chicbags

Bluefly has gobs of new arrivals in MANY sizes.
This is for 37, but simply change to your size when you get there 

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/browse..._-03_22_08-_-Cat_W_Shoes_Louboutin_Sa-_-size7


----------



## whiteorleander

size 36 coral peep toe pumps
BIN $299!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

size 36 black pointy flats
BIN $229.99! retail: $495
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

size 37 gold wegde pumps 
BIN $259.99! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## whiteorleander

size 37.5 taupe suede lace up ankle boots
BIN $490! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

size 36 black leather ankle boots
BIN $560!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

size 36 black suede fringe ankle boots
BIN $699.99! retail:$1,145
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

size 37.5; 37; 36   red karey 4 1/4" decollete pumps
BIN $419!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

size 37 gold ballerina flats
BIN $209! retail:$725
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## billbill

DamierAddict said:


> wow wow wow:
> 
> *Fringe-Front Ankle Bootie*
> 
> brown
> 38.5
> 42
> Original: $1,145.00 SALE: $573.00
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


 

BG is $515 only..

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697cat205910


----------



## Chins4

Grey linen Horatios 38.5 - perfect for summer 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-RARE-CHRI...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

*Nude Yoyo 110*
Varios sizes
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

Piluca - Blue - Size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Size 5 - Red
http://cgi.ebay.com/360-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

Activa Aztec - $305
Size - 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Size 36 - 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Arkitect(sp?) - Size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I forget the name of these
Leopard Pony Slingbacks - Size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gold Flats - Size 35
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Yoyo- Black - Size 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Cataribbon Espadrille - Size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ernesta - Silver - Size 41
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Stinas said:


> Piluca - Blue - Size 37
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



thanks!  I'm bidding on these, hope I get 'em!!  Yay


----------



## Stinas

jessicaelizabet said:


> thanks!  I'm bidding on these, hope I get 'em!!  Yay



YAY!!!  I really want them, but cant find my size on ebay. 
Good luck & please post pics when you get them!


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Stinas said:


> YAY!!!  I really want them, but cant find my size on ebay.
> Good luck & please post pics when you get them!



Oh I will as long as I'm lucky enough to get them!  Eeeek


----------



## Stinas

jessicaelizabet said:


> Oh I will as long as I'm lucky enough to get them!  Eeeek


Ill keep my fingers crossed.  The BIN is not bad though.


----------



## jessicaelizabet

^Yeah it is, but I'm trying to get them for as little as possible since I'm a grad student right now and have to really work for everything.  I am also looking at the architek(?) you posted but I figure that will go really high since it has 6 days left and has started at 99.  I love that shoe.  Whatever I get will be my birthday present to myself.  (Think I've said that about a couple other things this week, lol)


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Striped boot, can't remember exact name:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Size 37 $299


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Satin, Activa-like, sandal with rhinestone on buckle.  Size 9
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Black patent Very prive with silver toe tip; Size 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christain-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Lemme know if anyone gets these, they are so awesome looking.


----------



## jessicaelizabet

White Activa Aztec 37.5 $389
http://cgi.ebay.com/Womens-Shoes-Ch...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Nude patent Decollette 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I've never seen these before but they're adorable! Voilier wedges(?) 37.5 $212
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

This is for all you 42's that can never find your size: Tan simples 
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jessicaelizabet

OMG! Someone grab these please, even if just as a collectible.
Gold grafitti 36.5 pigalles. $179!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





Blue leopard Pigalle 38.5 $201.50!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Green Iowa Mary Janes 40.5 $175.00
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Mousse Clou 38 $120!! Good price
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

White/Black button booties 39.5 $213.50
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-SOLD-OUT-CH...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Red Strappy Sandals 37.5 $249
http://cgi.ebay.com/Red-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Black patent with cork heel size 9.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Designer-Loubou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MKWMDA

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Hot pink pigalle(?)

sz 39

$200

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...5QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101

Peacock Yoyo

39.5

BIN $436.66 OBO


----------



## MKWMDA

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

supercute seersucker heels. size 6, $300

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...7QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101

Zebra slingbacks, size 5.5

$255.00

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

These are PRETTY!

Gold lace peep toes size 7.5 $179


----------



## hlfinn

are these real because i really want them

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shopalot

hlfinn said:


> are these real because i really want them
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



hlfinn you should move this to authentic this!
You might get a quicker response.
These are stunning BTW, I hope that they are authentic for your sake.


----------



## MKWMDA

http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Size 40 Turquoise Bruges 
 $102.50
$350 BIN


----------



## hlfinn

i just thought i would ask here because someone listed them on this thread.  i've been watching them the whole time. eek. i want em!


----------



## hlfinn

see and of course after like 5 days now that it was posted someone else bid. argh.


----------



## MKWMDA

that was me that bid, Ive been watching them too. Sorry, didnt realize you were after them!!


----------



## hlfinn

oh gotcha. yes i've been watching them since the beginning. oh well, i'll bid later but you'll probably win them.


----------



## shopalot

Well I've got my fingers crossed for one of you fine gals!

I get a little confused hlfinn if the shoes that everyone post in here is actually authentic or if they just listed them here because of the great price or rarity...


----------



## hlfinn

i know shop- me too. i always assume if someone posts it here it's real but i think sometimes people just post because of the price.  but i could be way wrong.


----------



## Stinas

When I post here I authenticate them as much as I can...If I am ify on the item, I wont post it.  
Not too many CL's are faked...mostly just brudges


shopalot said:


> Well I've got my fingers crossed for one of you fine gals!
> 
> I get a little confused hlfinn if the shoes that everyone post in here is actually authentic or if they just listed them here because of the great price or rarity...


----------



## compulsivepurse

Suede Rolandos and VPs have been faked too.


----------



## Stinas

jessicaelizabet said:


> ^Yeah it is, but I'm trying to get them for as little as possible since I'm a grad student right now and have to really work for everything. I am also looking at the architek(?) you posted but I figure that will go really high since it has 6 days left and has started at 99. I love that shoe. Whatever I get will be my birthday present to myself. (Think I've said that about a couple other things this week, lol)


lol 
Just keep an eye on them!


compulsivepurse said:


> Suede Rolandos and VPs have been faked too.


Oh yes....forgot to mention them.


----------



## shopalot

Stinas said:


> When I post here I authenticate them as much as I can...If I am ify on the item, I wont post it.
> Not too many CL's are faked...mostly just brudges



Thanks Stinas
Well I hope everyone follows this rule of thumb!


----------



## javaboo

hlfinn said:


> i know shop- me too. i always assume if someone posts it here it's real but i think sometimes people just post because of the price.  but i could be way wrong.



*Hlfinn*: They look good to me.


----------



## ronsdiva

jessicaelizabet said:


> Black patent Very prive with silver toe tip; Size 39.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christain-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> Lemme know if anyone gets these, they are so awesome looking.



Someone got them. I do like the pewter tip.


----------



## canismajor

*Patent Blue Leopard Pigalle*
Size 40.5
BIN 399, OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

*Nude Declic*
Size 38
Start 379.99, BIN 499.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dknigh21

jessicaelizabet said:


> Green Iowa Mary Janes 40.5 $175.00
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Christian-Louboutin-patent-shoes-NIB_W0QQitemZ290216499596QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Shhh! I'm bidding on these.  lol


----------



## DamierAddict

*Nude Declic*
Size 38
Start 379.99, BIN 499.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Declic-Pump-Nude-38-8-660_W0QQitemZ200210508137QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem[/quote]


does anyone know if these run TTS?


----------



## chako012

Apparently you need to get your simple pump size or 1/2 size up...(Declics)


----------



## Stinas

Decollete Zeppa - Black Patent - Size 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Joli - Black (85mm heel?) - Size 41
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Activa Python - Size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

*ROLANDO* - Metallic Bronze - Size 41
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Crystal Pump - Size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/910-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Jzlyn

Stinas said:


> Activa Python - Size 39
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ACTIVA-white-PYTHON-SHOES-38-5-39_W0QQitemZ310034783087QQihZ021QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
oooh! my size... wonder if she ships international.


----------



## jessicaelizabet

dknigh21 said:


> Shhh! I'm bidding on these.  lol


  LOL, oops, sorry.  HOpe you got em!


----------



## sailornep5

Red/beige espadrille wedges - size 38.5 - $89 BIN!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DamierAddict

chako012 said:


> Apparently you need to get your simple pump size or 1/2 size up...(Declics)




grrrr so y would the seller write that they are TTS???
i was gonna try to win them! =[


----------



## RRSC

Jzlyn said:


> oooh! my size... wonder if she ships international.


 
The seller had these listed last week also and for some reason a few hours before it ended the auction was canceled because I was watching it and then it disappeared. I emailed the seller multiple times during the week to ask a few questions and she NEVER replied back. Just wanted to give you a heads up.


----------



## blackbird

*DamierAddict*,  because sellers don't always know what they're talking about.


----------



## DamierAddict

blackbird said:


> *DamierAddict*,  because sellers don't always know what they're talking about.



lol , thats true!


----------



## Stinas

blackbird said:


> *DamierAddict*, because sellers don't always know what they're talking about.


Very True!  Just because they are selling CL's it does not mean they know as much as we do lol
I always make sure to write know your size in CL in all my listings.  I never write "this should fit an 8" because it will just give you problems later.  I had a lady give me a neutral because she was a 6.5 and my listing was for a pair of size 38 Pradas...how in the world did she think they were going to fit!  In other words, people are weird. lol


----------



## Stinas

HARD TO FIND!  I think I posted these earlier, but they are worth a few posts!  Might even bid on them myself...I could use a leather pair even though I already have them in patent? lol

Helmut - Black kid leather - Size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320230037690&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011


----------



## sara999

stinas you need a helmut 12 step!


----------



## canismajor

_Black Chiffon Sandals_
(don't know the name, but it's the same model one Carrie wore on her last NY date w/ Mr. Big on SATC, but in black)
Size 37
Start 246
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lynn12

sara999 said:


> stinas you need a helmut 12 step!


 
Good one Sara!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Suede tie d'orsay, size 38.5 $428 (orig. $950)
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...255697&masterId=cat205900&index=15&cmCat=null

Fringe-front ankle bootie, size 37 $515 (orig. $1145)
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...255697&masterId=cat205900&index=14&cmCat=null


----------



## archygirl

Stinas said:


> HARD TO FIND!  I think I posted these earlier, but they are worth a few posts!  Might even bid on them myself...I could use a leather pair even though I already have them in patent? lol
> 
> Helmut - Black kid leather - Size 38
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320230037690&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011




I've bid on these....waiting to see what happens...


----------



## Stinas

sara999 said:


> stinas you need a helmut 12 step!


hehe I know!


archygirl said:


> I've bid on these....waiting to see what happens...


YAY!!  Totally worth it!!!  Good luck!


----------



## Stinas

Camel with chunky heel - size 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Fuschia  
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Both pretty cheap.  Good seller too!


----------



## archygirl

Stinas said:


> hehe I know!
> 
> YAY!!  Totally worth it!!!  Good luck!



THANKS Stinas! Your Helmuts have inspired me!!!


----------



## sara999

they've inspired me too but i usually can't find any small sizes! (or any small prices)


----------



## sakura

Black Python Bootie in 37.5 on sale at NM - http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## urseberry

Black patent ankle bootie at Neiman Marcus, size 37, $380 http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat11000734cat14220760


----------



## Stinas

archygirl said:


> THANKS Stinas! Your Helmuts have inspired me!!!


 


sara999 said:


> they've inspired me too but i usually can't find any small sizes! (or any small prices)


They really are great!  Im eyeing the Leopard pony ones.  The seller has dropped her price plus I just sold a pair online, so I think im going to bid tom!  
I  Helmuts! hehe


----------



## archygirl

Stinas said:


> They really are great!  Im eyeing the Leopard pony ones.  The seller has dropped her price plus I just sold a pair online, so I think im going to bid tom!
> I  Helmuts! hehe



Good luck! We should have a NY/NJ meet up, all of us wearing Helmuts (and you could change during the meet!)...


----------



## DamierAddict

yay i just won these:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290216433081

i think its a pretty good deal too!


----------



## DamierAddict

sakura said:


> Black Python Bootie in 37.5 on sale at NM - http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760






these are TDF, but too small


----------



## Shasta

*THat is a great deal DamierAddict!  I was watching them and forgot to bid!!!  Good job girl, I can't wait to see pics!*


----------



## DamierAddict

Shasta said:


> *THat is a great deal DamierAddict!  I was watching them and forgot to bid!!!  Good job girl, I can't wait to see pics!*



thanks 3
i had a little scare, i read into the auction and it said they they were worn when in the main one it says that they are new in box

long story short, i messaged the seller and she sent me pics and told me that they are brand new and it was a mistake on her part.

So they are brand new .. yay!

Are these the simples? .. does any1 know the style?
and the height .. is it 100?


----------



## DamierAddict

omg oh no!!! i just won these too:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310033534749

i dont know how this happened lol .. my finger just clicked on bid.. 

ok 2 pairs within an hour is not cool! =[


----------



## archygirl

DamierAddict said:


> omg oh no!!! i just won these too:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310033534749
> 
> i dont know how this happened lol .. my finger just clicked on bid..
> 
> ok 2 pairs within an hour is not cool! =[



Ah...but it is! The Mary Janes are excellent! Please take photos when they arrive!


----------



## DamierAddict

archygirl said:


> Ah...but it is! The Mary Janes are excellent! Please take photos when they arrive!



my bf is screaming at me on the other line.. im only 20!! i should not be spending this much on shoes lolll

but.. i  them both and i will deff post pics


----------



## goldiegreen

DamierAddict said:


> yay i just won these:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290216433081
> 
> i think its a pretty good deal too!


 
Congrats!!! I was looking for these and was hoping someone from tpf will get them since they're not in my size. Colour's great n versatile.


----------



## KillerTofu

DamierAddict said:


> omg oh no!!! i just won these too:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310033534749
> 
> i dont know how this happened lol .. my finger just clicked on bid..
> 
> ok 2 pairs within an hour is not cool! =[



:censor: The seller you bought those from, bought them from me, and copied my item description word for frakking word.


----------



## dknigh21

That's definitely against ebay policy. And not to mention that it's just poor form.


----------



## DamierAddict

KillerTofu said:


> :censor: The seller you bought those from, bought them from me, and copied my item description word for frakking word.





OMG R U SERIOUS??? HOW MUCH DID YOU SELL THEM TO HER FOR?
OMG BUT AT LEAST I KNOW THEY ARE AUTHENTIC- FROM ANOTHER TPFER


 y did you sell them if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## KillerTofu

She made a nice profit, to say the least. I just PMed you.


----------



## loveaddict

ohh no just miss this 170203273441 the cognac patent wood!! aghh anybody knows where to get this? is is hard to find? hiks...why didnt i put higher =(


----------



## loveaddict

ok i wont miss this http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-YOYO-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

what do u guys think? which one would be a better buy, the cognac or the pewter?


----------



## DamierAddict

^^ love those!!!


----------



## Stinas

Dont know the name = Size 40 - worn, but pretty cheap.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Tiger Patent NP - Size 40.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/HOT-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## chicbags

KillerTofu said:


> :censor: The seller you bought those from, bought them from me, and copied my item description word for frakking word.



The item has been removed by Ebay.
I do hope Damier Addict hasn't paid for them yet.
If not, don't, as you are no longer obligated to pay.
Once the item number is removed, 
it is next to impossible to report the Seller to Ebay
in the event there is a problem, as the # comes up
as invalid in the reporting site system


----------



## Chins4

Purple Suede Rolandos 37 BE QUICK 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...001&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-1tc6y9uI.SP0MBQOva8Enw


----------



## sara999

awww and i'm a 6.5 normally! £££££££ come find me please so i can buy shoes!!!


----------



## fmd914

Chins4 said:


> Purple Suede Rolandos 37 BE QUICK
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...001&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-1tc6y9uI.SP0MBQOva8Enw


 

Chins - Isn't this your shoe?  Why aren't you  grabbing it?


----------



## Chins4

fmd914 said:


> Chins - Isn't this your shoe? Why aren't you grabbing it?


 
Looks like there were more than 1 pair available. 

My friendly SA already grabbed 1 pair for me They are winging their way over the Atlantic as we speak and I AM SO EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

The ones that got away...

Dark Blue Grease Yoyos Size 41

Tiger Decollette 41.5

If anyone knows how or where...please let me know!


----------



## dknigh21

Joli in Black Patent 40.5 - $559.99 Starting Bid
Not an amazing deal, but still below retail
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-PATENT-SHOES-JOLI-10-5-40-5_W0QQitemZ380010014945QQihZ025QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## chako012

Patent Grey Rolandos 39

http://cgi.ebay.com/HOT-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Oh my Sling 39 BIN $239

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Blue Leopard Pigalle 39 $499

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Yoyo 37.5 Pewter Stating 199

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-YOYO-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

Wow, those grey patent Rolandos are such a perfect shade of grey!


----------



## DamierAddict

chicbags said:


> The item has been removed by Ebay.
> I do hope Damier Addict hasn't paid for them yet.
> If not, don't, as you are no longer obligated to pay.
> Once the item number is removed,
> it is next to impossible to report the Seller to Ebay
> in the event there is a problem, as the # comes up
> as invalid in the reporting site system




hmmm, thats great!!! .. i already paid for them =[
i just messaged her to pleaz refund me


----------



## DamierAddict

^^ update: i was refunded *THANK GOODNESS.. 
she will be relisting them if anyone is interested in black iowas 39


----------



## Chins4

Red suede Bruges 36 starting bid $299

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lorrmich

DamierAddict said:


> ^^ update: i was refunded *THANK GOODNESS..
> she will be relisting them if anyone is interested in black iowas 39


 
glad to hear it worked out!  So you don't want them anymore?


----------



## DamierAddict

lorrmich said:


> glad to hear it worked out!  So you don't want them anymore?



i dunno, mayb its buyers remorse.. i just feel weird bout them being sold twice? maybe they arent comfy?


----------



## canismajor

With CLs, I think it might be more so that people have bought the wrong size.  
Btw, they are very, very comfy! 


DamierAddict said:


> i dunno, mayb its buyers remorse.. i just feel weird bout them being sold twice? maybe they arent comfy?


----------



## canismajor

**Duplicate Post**
Sorry! ush:


----------



## Noegirl05

DUDE those grey patent rolandos are calling my name seriously!!!!!! WOW!


----------



## KillerTofu

I'm glad everything worked out for you, DamierAddict. Hopefully the seller will write her own description (not that hard!) this time, instead of stealing mine. And it's not that the shoes were uncomfortable, I bought them hoping I could fit my 8.5-9, 10" insole feet into them. I was wrong. 
I totally understand if you don't want shoes that have had multiple owners, though.


----------



## Stinas

danicky said:


> Where is Stinas???? She would love these!!!


 


ledaatomica said:


> where is *stinas *indeed! those arent helmoons as the auction states they are leopard pony helmuts just her size !!!!


 


lexibelle7 said:


> I know lots of people desire this shoe. Not the best price, but a rare find, size 38
> [http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-Christian-Louboutin-Leopard-Helmoon-Orlato-38_W0QQitemZ270220776649QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I love you all for thinking of me!  I WON!!  hehehehe
Best part is that I sold another pair of CL's so I ended up paying just around $350 on these!


----------



## goldiegreen

Very Prive in Metallic Gold!!

http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...72&prodIndex=72&listSize=74&categoryId=544241


----------



## LavenderIce

Stinas said:


> I love you all for thinking of me! I WON!! hehehehe
> Best part is that I sold another pair of CL's so I ended up paying just around $350 on these!


 
Congrats Stinas!  That is an HG if there ever was one and even sweeter than you got them at a deal.  I always said you had great karma because you're always posting deals here.  You deserve a


----------



## hlfinn

whoooooooooohoooooooooo stinas!! birthday shoe!!!  right?


----------



## Noegirl05

Congrat stinas!!!!! I must find a pair of those!!! Wooo hooo!


----------



## canismajor

Black Velvet Sworovski Heel YOYO
Size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ledaatomica

Stinas said:


> I love you all for thinking of me! I WON!! hehehehe
> Best part is that I sold another pair of CL's so I ended up paying just around $350 on these!


 

aww I am soooo happy for you. congrats on the purchase!!!!!! cant wait to see pictures.


----------



## Stinas

ledaatomica said:


> aww I am soooo happy for you. congrats on the purchase!!!!!! cant wait to see pictures.


 


Noegirl05 said:


> Congrat stinas!!!!! I must find a pair of those!!! Wooo hooo!


Thank you both!!!!


hlfinn said:


> whoooooooooohoooooooooo stinas!! birthday shoe!!! right?


hmmm....sort of...lol...Ashakes & Kamilla have me hooked on getting yellow patent Joli's, so not sure which im going to call a birthday shoe hehehe  im soo bad.  Meanwhile, im still on something called a ban. 


LavenderIce said:


> Congrats Stinas! That is an HG if there ever was one and even sweeter than you got them at a deal. I always said you had great karma because you're always posting deals here. You deserve a


Your sooo sweet Lav!!!


----------



## danicky

Stinas  I'm so happy for you. I was watching them too, to see if you were winning. I kept thinking about you. Yey, can't wait to see them on you. Congrats!


----------



## snowwhite

CONGRATULATIONS and HAPPY BIRTHDAY, STINAS!!!


----------



## Stinas

danicky said:


> Stinas  I'm so happy for you. I was watching them too, to see if you were winning. I kept thinking about you. Yey, can't wait to see them on you. Congrats!


awww!!!  Thanks!


snowwhite said:


> CONGRATULATIONS and HAPPY BIRTHDAY, STINAS!!!


Thank you.  April 19 is my actual birthday, but its ok to buy from now right? lol  hehehehe im soo bad!


----------



## archygirl

Stinas said:


> awww!!!  Thanks!
> 
> Thank you.  April 19 is my actual birthday, but its ok to buy from now right? lol  hehehehe im soo bad!




CONGRATS!!!! on winning those! I'm still waiting for the helmuts (1 day left)


----------



## Stinas

archygirl said:


> CONGRATS!!!! on winning those! I'm still waiting for the helmuts (1 day left)



Thanks!!
Im watching them for you with everything crossed!  Still at a GREAT price!


----------



## Stinas

Lady Gres - 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Tamiflu - 36 - http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Black-Satin-Crepe-Pump-TAMIFLU-36
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Blue Soled Wedding CL's 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Personally....I rather have the sole red.


----------



## ledaatomica

Stinas said:


> Blue Soled Wedding CL's
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Blue-Sole-Wedding-Pumps-Shoes-37-5_W0QQitemZ150230554885QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Personally....I rather have the sole red.


 
werent these the exact same ones that were on bluefly a week ago? I guess someone is trying to make a significant profit on them. Oh well good for them I guess. 

In any case I am totally with you Stinas I would rather have the red sole and wear blue lingerie at my wedding.. nobody needs to know where exactly I am wearing my blue

Although my husband and I got married twice already to each other.. the third time requires some CLs.


----------



## canismajor

I was looking at those.  
-First of all, I thought it was a Tiffany-type blue that was used; did they use any shade of blue the customer requested?  
-Secondly, CL didn't _get_ sued--did he?  



Stinas said:


> Blue Soled Wedding CL's
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Blue-Sole-Wedding-Pumps-Shoes-37-5_W0QQitemZ150230554885QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Personally....I rather have the sole red.


----------



## canismajor

Good idea, *leda*! _ 
*Notes to self*_


ledaatomica said:


> werent these the exact same ones that were on bluefly a week ago? I guess someone is trying to make a significant profit on them. Oh well good for them I guess.
> 
> In any case I am totally with you Stinas I would rather have the red sole and *wear blue lingerie at my wedding.. nobody needs to know where exactly I am wearing my blue
> *
> Although my husband and I got married twice already to each other.. the third time requires some CLs.


----------



## hlfinn

omg someone buy these quick and put me out of my misery

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

gem you are officially killing me. lol


----------



## fashionispoison

^ i wish they were my size!


----------



## hlfinn

they ARE my size. omg.  hurting.


----------



## dknigh21

Silver Glitter No Prive!
Size 35
$690
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732


----------



## chicbags

DamierAddict said:


> ^^ update: i was refunded *THANK GOODNESS..
> she will be relisting them if anyone is interested in black iowas 39


 
So glad to hear you were refunded. 
I have been in this position a couple of times
and it was an absolute nightmare to deal with once the items were removed!

You'll find another pair with more positive, credible karma


----------



## sakura

Tortoise VP, also in a 35 - http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446159960&Goto=product&site_refer=AFF001&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-sQzMvTuLtAs5xLTBLQ8bkQ


----------



## lorrmich

sakura said:


> Tortoise VP, also in a 35 - http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...001&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-sQzMvTuLtAs5xLTBLQ8bkQ


 
they're still there, but not my size.


----------



## Chins4

Chins4 said:


> Bubble gum pink sation decolletes (various sizes) and only £195!!!!
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/catal...s_shoes_christianlouboutin_19_cl_0018_fus_560


 
Update : now only £128


----------



## javaboo

dknigh21 said:


> Silver Glitter No Prive!
> Size 35
> $690
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732



Gone now


----------



## laureenthemean

Pink (nude?) slingback, not sure of the style name, size 35 $378
http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/CHRIS...1/cod10/441135004B/areaid/35/sts/searchResult


----------



## ledaatomica

javaboo said:


> Gone now


 
Its on ebay now. Same seller that bought the wedding CLs .. I see a pattern 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150230575939


----------



## lorrmich

ledaatomica said:


> Its on ebay now. Same seller that bought the wedding CLs .. I see a pattern
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150230575939


 
wow, i'm impressed, good detective work!


----------



## shopalot

hlfinn said:


> omg someone buy these quick and put me out of my misery
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> gem you are officially killing me. lol



I would snap these up in a heartbeat if they were my size!


----------



## Stinas

ledaatomica said:


> werent these the exact same ones that were on bluefly a week ago? I guess someone is trying to make a significant profit on them. Oh well good for them I guess.
> 
> In any case I am totally with you Stinas I would rather have the red sole and wear blue lingerie at my wedding.. nobody needs to know where exactly I am wearing my blue
> 
> Although my husband and I got married twice already to each other.. the third time requires some CLs.


Good idea!


ledaatomica said:


> Its on ebay now. Same seller that bought the wedding CLs .. I see a pattern
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150230575939


hmmmm....does anyone else smell a TPF lurker?  Maybe she tunes into our good info & takes advantage of it??


----------



## canismajor

Nude *VP* w/ Red Tip
Size 35
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Pink Decolletes, size 35
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Nude Clichy, size 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kamilla850

xnplo said:


> Nude *VP* w/ Red Tip
> Size 35
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Oh how I wish that I wore a size 35!  This is my HG shoe.


----------



## compulsivepurse

xnplo said:


> Nude *VP* w/ Red Tip
> Size 35
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Womens-Shoes-Nude-Patent-Heels-35_W0QQitemZ280213032137QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


They are so beautiful!!

I could buy them for my sister and live vicarioysly through her, but then she would slap me for spending so much money on her


----------



## canismajor

:ninja: We won't tell... 


compulsivepurse said:


> They are so beautiful!!
> 
> I could buy them for my sister and live vicarioysly through her, but then she would slap me for spending so much money on her


----------



## compulsivepurse

xnplo said:


> :ninja: We won't tell...


LOL, she doesn't know how much I spent on her Dolce & Gabbana's that I gave her for Christmas!


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Hey all.  I'm not sure if this is a good deal or not, but I've never seen these in this color before.  Very nice.  38.5 Vizu Boots

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ms=algo=MESSL&itu=SS%2BSI&otn=25&po=Op1&ps=15


----------



## TaishasMan

If anyone of you guys still wants to take advantage of Saks.com promotion with the $150 off a $400 shoe purchase, online it obviously works to buy just one pair as long as the total order exceeds $400. But since there's only crap left on the website as it looks like, most of you probably have a hard time even finding one pair.  However I just found one pair, that won't pop up when you make a search for "Louboutin" on the website, so I'm assuming many of you have missed that. It's a gorgeous beige or silver grease paint 85 YoYo...here's a link:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1206773509136

...it's still available in a few sizes - unfortunately not my gf size of 38, but I'm pretty sure many of you on here will love to see this!


----------



## eggpudding

^^Wow, they're beautiful!

How do you find the ones that don't appear in the search?!  And when I look, there are only like 2 pages of shoes..?


----------



## Chins4

Pigalle 120s 38 in white glitter 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Louboutin-Pig...ryZ23445QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

or gold

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Louboutin-Pig...ryZ23445QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jessicaelizabet

^^^^^Oh good lord!  I have never seen white glitter before and it is fabulous.....now if they only sold a shoe stuffing kit so that I could fit my 37 feet into them LOL


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Eeeek!  Have you girls seen these before? it's like a dream, bright colors and the cork all over that I love so dearly

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MfcISAPICommand=ViewItem&item=130208357311


----------



## surlygirl

jessicaelizabet said:


> Eeeek! Have you girls seen these before? it's like a dream, bright colors and the cork all over that I love so dearly
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MfcISAPICommand=ViewItem&item=130208357311


 
I saw these at my local NM yesterday. They are definitely a statement shoe! Totally rock star!


----------



## Chins4

jessicaelizabet said:


> Eeeek! Have you girls seen these before? it's like a dream, bright colors and the cork all over that I love so dearly
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MfcISAPICommand=ViewItem&item=130208357311


 
Yep, mytheresa are listing them for about $978

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=3895&cat=0&page=1


----------



## LavenderIce

Stinas said:


> Good idea!
> 
> hmmmm....does anyone else smell a TPF lurker? Maybe she tunes into our good info & takes advantage of it??


 
That's exactly what I thought.  I wouldn't be surprised if more sellers did some detective work here to get a sense of what is hot and how much they could get away with, but I also find it disheartening for some reason.  I know from their perspective it is all about business, but I feel sad because I like our little cozy community and I feel like it sort of tarnishes our fun.  



xnplo said:


> Nude *VP* w/ Red Tip
> Size 35
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
They sold for under retail!  In pretty good condition too for being worn once.


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Chins4 said:


> Yep, mytheresa are listing them for about $978
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=3895&cat=0&page=1



I love em but I could def see myself detaching all the ligaments in my other ankle with heels that high and then I'd be floppy footed in both legs LOL


----------



## foxycleopatra

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xnplo*
> 
> 
> _Nude *VP* w/ Red Tip
> Size 35
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubou...QQcmdZViewItem_
> 
> They sold for under retail! In pretty good condition too for being worn once.


 
Hmm, actually, no.....looks like someone must have offered the seller a high-enough BIN price for purchase off-ebay that they just cancelled the auction altogether.


----------



## LavenderIce

foxycleopatra said:


> Hmm, actually, no.....looks like someone must have offered the seller a high-enough BIN price for purchase off-ebay that they just cancelled the auction altogether.


 
Good eye foxy!  I didn't even read the rest of it.  Just saw the price.


----------



## canismajor

Python Privatita
Size 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160224126960&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006


----------



## Chins4

Camel VPs 37.5 - BIN $415

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Authentic-Chr...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## archygirl

Lost the Helmuts... Was out today and someone outbid me. 
Oh well, they are still my HG shoe!


----------



## loveaddict

do they still have those nude patent in very prive with red tip anywhere in the store? its sooooo beautiful...


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Oh my, girls!!! Guess what?  Ok, don't guess, I"m too excited to wait.  I just found out that there is a store in town (Josephs) that has been hiding from me and they sell CL's!!! EEEEEEk!  I can' acutally go and try them on BEFORE I buy them now, what a relief.  Or, at least I can get my size and then call and order them from out of state to skip the tax.  I could NOT  be more excited if you couldn't tell yet LOL.   I'm still not sure if this is  a good or bad thing because it's great for me, not so great for my bank account he he.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*jessicaelizabet* Just think of all the money you'll be SAVING in not have to ship returns! Hehehe!


----------



## ronsdiva

jessicaelizabet said:


> Oh my, girls!!! Guess what?  Ok, don't guess, I"m too excited to wait.  I just found out that there is a store in town (Josephs) that has been hiding from me and they sell CL's!!! EEEEEEk!  I can' acutally go and try them on BEFORE I buy them now, what a relief.  Or, at least I can get my size and then call and order them from out of state to skip the tax.  I could NOT  be more excited if you couldn't tell yet LOL.   I'm still not sure if this is  a good or bad thing because it's great for me, not so great for my bank account he he.



Great. It is so much better to be able to try on thev shoes so you know what is comfy and what size you need.


----------



## Stinas

LavenderIce said:


> That's exactly what I thought. I wouldn't be surprised if more sellers did some detective work here to get a sense of what is hot and how much they could get away with, but I also find it disheartening for some reason. I know from their perspective it is all about business, but I feel sad because I like our little cozy community and I feel like it sort of tarnishes our fun.
> 
> 
> 
> They sold for under retail! In pretty good condition too for being worn once.


It really does hit close to home.  I feel like they are taking advantage of our knowledge of the shoes.  Smart business people though.
That seller was the seller that sold those Python VP's with burg. tip that I posted pics of.  Guess they are from own collection since they are all the same size?


archygirl said:


> Lost the Helmuts... Was out today and someone outbid me.
> Oh well, they are still my HG shoe!


awwwwwww!!!!  I was really routing for you!  We will find another pair for you.


----------



## archygirl

Stinas said:


> It really does hit close to home.  I feel like they are taking advantage of our knowledge of the shoes.  Smart business people though.
> That seller was the seller that sold those Python VP's with burg. tip that I posted pics of.  Guess they are from own collection since they are all the same size?
> 
> awwwwwww!!!!  I was really routing for you!  We will find another pair for you.




THANKS Stinas. Love you guys!


----------



## LavenderIce

Stinas said:


> It really does hit close to home. I feel like they are taking advantage of our knowledge of the shoes. Smart business people though.
> That seller was the seller that sold those Python VP's with burg. tip that I posted pics of. Guess they are from own collection since they are all the same size?


 
What it feels like is exploitive.  Yeah, I know it's business, I'm just a sap I guess.


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


[URL="http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220218806913&indexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting"]
	




[/URL]


----------



## DamierAddict

omg these are so funny looking:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Christa...ryZ48561QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dominate-Christ...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DamierAddict

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc... Louboutin navy satin 'Helmoon' d'orsay pumps





                      sale:                       $318.74                   
​


----------



## jessicaelizabet

*DamierAddict* Those shoes are crazy looking, I think they would be good for a high school play or the like.  I am somewhat intrigued by that heel though, he should do that again on something.  I bet I could think up a good halloween costume for those, can you imagine....CL's for a costume?!!


----------



## Chins4

Grey Patent Greasepaint Simples 37 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-Christian...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

Pewter fabric and patent Decolzep 40 - very classy :okay:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hlfinn

aren't those gwenissimas?  sorry. i'm learning....


----------



## DamierAddict

jessicaelizabet said:


> *DamierAddict* Those shoes are crazy looking, I think they would be good for a high school play or the like.  I am somewhat intrigued by that heel though, he should do that again on something.  I bet I could think up a good halloween costume for those, can you imagine....CL's for a costume?!!








lolol.. i meen im sure if you color them black, and leave the pink flowers you can make them decent ? ... hmm... no maybe not?


----------



## canismajor

Glitter Pigalle 70
Size 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/FW07-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Bronze Python
Size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Bronze-Python-37-810-7-7-5-6-5_W0QQitemZ200212387955QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## peachiesncream

python activa 38.5 $300

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## futurerichGirl!

hlfinn said:


> aren't those gwenissimas? sorry. i'm learning....


 
Yea they are "Gwen's" but they look kinda fake, the toe is not pointed enough.:s


----------



## peachiesncream

sorry. double post. no idea how to delete this


----------



## foxycleopatra

Chins4 said:


> Pewter fabric and patent Decolzep 40 - very classy :okay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Grey-Fabric-Decolzep-Sz40-RARE_W0QQitemZ300212144573QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 


hlfinn said:


> aren't those gwenissimas? sorry. i'm learning....





futurerichGirl! said:


> Yea they are "Gwen's" but they look kinda fake, the toe is not pointed enough.




Those are definitely the DecolZep's, not Gwenissima.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*hlfinn* The Gwens have a super-pointed toe.


----------



## hlfinn

ah thank you!


----------



## DamierAddict

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

SALE:            $380.00
size 38


----------



## DamierAddict

SALE:            $448.00size 38.5
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## DamierAddict

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...12&cmCat=cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697





ABSOLUTELLY ALL SIZES!! OMGGG


http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...12&cmCat=cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697

*Christian Louboutin*

*Whipstitched Suede Pump*

 												 											 										 										 											 												                                                                 Was:                $895.00                                                         NOW:            $403.00


----------



## hlfinn

darn it!!! they don't have mine anymore! and i love that shoe!


----------



## fmd914

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat11000734cat14220760


----------



## Stinas

DamierAddict said:


> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...12&cmCat=cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABSOLUTELLY ALL SIZES!! OMGGG
> 
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...12&cmCat=cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697
> 
> *Christian Louboutin*
> 
> *Whipstitched Suede Pump*
> 
> Was: $895.00 NOW: $403.00


That went fast!!!


----------



## Stinas

Iowas? Size 35 $150!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Shasta

*Dang, I have been looking for those whipstiched heels FOREVER!!!!!  Those were gone at lightening fast speed!*


----------



## meluvs2shop

Shasta said:


> *Dang, I have been looking for those whipstiched heels FOREVER!!!!!  Those were gone at lightening fast speed!*



yes they did. when a shoe goes on sale like that there's not a moment to think, yk.
even if you're on the fence your best bet is to grab them bc you could always return them.


----------



## ronsdiva

Dang it, I was busy this afternoon and just saw about the whipstitch NP's. I wanted grey ones also.


----------



## sw33p3a

Dang those whipstiched heels are nice!  They would've gone with my grey Chanel anniversary reissue splendidly  I always miss the deals..


----------



## purse4u

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat8840736cat12110736cat14140784cat12580744
*Christian Louboutin*

*Suede Bootie*

Original: $925.00SALE: $463.00


----------



## jessicaelizabet

sw33p3a said:


> Dang those whipstiched heels are nice!  They would've gone with my grey Chanel anniversary reissue splendidly  I always miss the deals..



I actually tried those on today because I have loved them since the first time I saw them, but the stitching is really annoying on the top of your foot.  crushed my spirit    On another note, I DID find a pair that I loved...what do you guys think of these? Don't know what they are called; just know they are no prive style


----------



## sw33p3a

jessicaelizabet said:


> I actually tried those on today because I have loved them since the first time I saw them, but the stitching is really annoying on the top of your foot. crushed my spirit  On another note, I DID find a pair that I loved...what do you guys think of these? Don't know what they are called; just know they are no prive style


 
Thanks Jess.. I guess I feel slightly better.. but only slighty.. hehe..  Congrats on finding and pair you do like..


----------



## jessicaelizabet

sw33p3a said:


> Thanks Jess.. I guess I feel slightly better.. but only slighty.. hehe..  Congrats on finding and pair you do like..



No prob.  I haven't bought the other pair yet.  I wanted to get opinions on what everyone thought of them cause they aren't exactly a "wear with anything" pair so I'm not sold on them yet. PLUS I'm prob going to win a new CHANEL as my b-day present to myself tomorrow afternoon so then I definitely won't be buying them. I'm just elated to know that there is actually a store here in town that sells CL's so I can go and try them on instead of guessing at sizes and having to send them back LOL.  Can't believe I've lived here off and on since 2000 and didn't know that store existed!  Even when I entered my zip code in the Louboutin website, they didn't show up as a retailer. Oh well, found 'em now! Muah-ha-ha


----------



## sw33p3a

Ohhh that is dangerous! Hehe! You have really enabled yourself!

Unfortunately I can't see the attachment.  I think somethings up with my laptop??  But I have never seen a CL I didnt like.. hehe!

Post your new Chanel baby in Chanel sub-forum when you get her, I'd love to see it!


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Oh indeed I will!  I intend to do a whole thread with a strip tease et al!  I did that when I got my first one and it was too much fun so I can't wait to do another.  Here's the link to the shoe.  The pic I got from it was too small to see anyway.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1207029150359&ev19=3:9


----------



## mooks

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I think these are sexy


----------



## fmd914

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?cmCat=search&itemId=prod35000021

Espadrille:  Size 40

Original $330
Sale:  $247


----------



## fmd914

Pink Glitter Pumps:  Size 35

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732


----------



## laureenthemean

fmd914 said:


> Pink Glitter Pumps:  Size 35
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732



Also available in 38


----------



## ronsdiva

jessicaelizabet said:


> I actually tried those on today because I have loved them since the first time I saw them, but the stitching is really annoying on the top of your foot.  crushed my spirit    On another note, I DID find a pair that I loved...what do you guys think of these? Don't know what they are called; just know they are no prive style



The fact that they might now be comfortable makes me feel a bit better that I missed them.
I really like the No Drive (as they are called on the Saks website). I have seen them in person, but have not tried them on yet.


----------



## DamierAddict

omgggggggggg sooo pissed!! i got so excited cuz neiman showed these in the sale ssection for like $300 something!!

and now they are gone!!! GRRR


----------



## jessicaelizabet

ronsdiva said:


> The fact that they might now be comfortable makes me feel a bit better that I missed them.
> I really like the No Drive (as they are called on the Saks website). I have seen them in person, but have not tried them on yet.



I couldn't believe how comfortable they were despite having an almost 5 inch heel.  Instead of all the pressure being on the entire ball of your foot, it's just on the end.  I love the way he designs his shoes.  Can't wait to get a pair like this.  I won my CHANEL bday purse so I'll have to wait a lil longer for a new pair. I would get more use out of the bag anyway LOL.  Oh if any of you have really been wanting the lady gres but just can't swing the price right now...go to ninewest.com.  They have a new s/s shoe out that is very similar and comes in several styles (slingback, etc), colors, and fabrics.  They have fabulous new styles actually.  I just got a new pair.  Look at my broke, grad student shoe collection thread to see what they look like.


----------



## sw33p3a

DamierAddict said:


> omgggggggggg sooo pissed!! i got so excited cuz neiman showed these in the sale ssection for like $300 something!!
> 
> and now they are gone!!! GRRR


 
*DamierAddict*- how do u find all these older Louboutin's on sale?? Have you bookmarked them from the past??


----------



## sw33p3a

Silver Penny Loafer Pumps

Only size 36 left!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/25588


----------



## Chins4

sw33p3a said:


> Silver Penny Loafer Pumps
> 
> Only size 36 left!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/25588


 
I soooo wish these were my size I have been looking at them for so long wondering whethr I can crush my size 37s into them


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Chins4 said:


> I soooo wish these were my size I have been looking at them for so long wondering whethr I can crush my size 37s into them



LOL me too!  I'm 36.5 but still couldn't do it.  I just tried on a 36 in the store yesterday and it squished my little toes LOL


----------



## DamierAddict

sw33p3a said:


> *DamierAddict*- how do u find all these older Louboutin's on sale?? Have you bookmarked them from the past??



no, they are just not avaiable already


----------



## DamierAddict

i think this is a pretty darn good deal:
http://cgi.ebay.com/HOT-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
*ARIELLA CLOU STUDDED BOOTS 38.5*


----------



## DamierAddict

37.5
*Christian Louboutin*

*Suede Tie d'Orsay*

 												 											 										 										 											 												                                                                 Was:                $950.00                                                         NOW:            $428.00


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Sz-8-Cristi...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem






nib
size 8
bin $200
starting bid $99.99


----------



## mooks

DamierAddict said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Sz-8-Cristian-Louboutin-Luxury-Red-Sole-Shoes-440_W0QQitemZ320235116437QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nib
> size 8
> bin $200
> starting bid $99.99



Wish they were my size, I'd be all over those!!


----------



## DamierAddict

^^ im a size 8 but i dunno if they run tts?


----------



## DamierAddict

35.5
*Christian Louboutin*

*Mary Jane Hair-Calf Ballerina*

 												 											 										 										 											 												                                                                 Was:                $685.00                                                         NOW:            $308.00


----------



## sw33p3a

DamierAddict said:


> 35.5
> *Christian Louboutin*
> 
> *Mary Jane Hair-Calf Ballerina*
> 
> Was: $685.00 NOW: $308.00


 
Damier- This link is not working! Is it just me?? I love this shoe.  Where did you find it?? It's my size!


----------



## heat97

sw33p3a said:


> Damier- This link is not working! Is it just me?? I love this shoe. Where did you find it?? It's my size!


 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## sw33p3a

heat97 said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


 
Thank you Heat, but Oh no! Now they only have a 5


----------



## heat97

i still see a 5.5


----------



## heat97

try refreshing!


----------



## mooks

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Pigalles in 37, opening bid $199.99


----------



## DamierAddict

i hope you got the 5.5 !!!


----------



## Lynn12

heat97 said:


> try refreshing!


 
A margarita sounds refreshing!!!  LOL


----------



## Noegirl05

^^ It really does right about now!


----------



## Stinas

Lynn12 said:


> A margarita sounds refreshing!!! LOL


 


Noegirl05 said:


> ^^ It really does right about now!


Oh yes it does!


----------



## DamierAddict

omg, little feet : http://cgi.ebay.com/Delicious-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## D & G rockstar

I just got these on ebay.  does anyone know the style of them?  Thank you!


----------



## heat97

Lynn12 said:


> A margarita sounds refreshing!!! LOL


 
haha yes it does!!!! i'll join you right about now!


----------



## foxycleopatra

D & G rockstar said:


> I just got these on ebay. does anyone know the style of them? Thank you!


 
I don't remember the exact style name but those are the shoes worn by SJP (Carrie) in one of the SATC episodes (she wore the light pink version of that sandal IIRC).


----------



## Edrine

foxycleopatra said:


> I don't remember the exact style name but those are the shoes worn by SJP (Carrie) in one of the SATC episodes (she wore the light pink version of that sandal IIRC).


 
i remember that episode!!i think she wore this when miranda's water broke!


----------



## D & G rockstar

Oh ok, thank you ladies!!!


----------



## DamierAddict

^^ i cant see any pics!
can you post it again??


----------



## archygirl

I found HELMUTS again! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290219434444&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019
This time, I am watching these babies like a hawk!


----------



## canismajor

Yellow Alligator
_(like pointy merry-go-rounds)_
Size 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

Patent Wine Rolando
Size 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

EB Declic size 38 (120 mm?)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Noegirl05

archygirl said:


> I found HELMUTS again!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290219434444&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019
> This time, I am watching these babies like a hawk!


 


Geez I am bidding on these :shame:


----------



## jamisterok

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Lo...ryZ55781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Multi-color pigalles 38!!!!!!  299AUD bid


----------



## Chins4

Rose pink zeppa boots 36.5  BIN £195

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brand-new-Chr...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sara999

any of the silver glitter ladies a size 5?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

teal patent activas
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sara999

38.5 blue catwoman
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

39.5 taupe catwoman
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

39 magenta pigalle
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

38 red rolandos
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

EB suede rolandos (NGG so prices are high!) 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

38 120mm black patent pigalle
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

38 yoyo 110 (nude)
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

40 black kid miss marple
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

37.5 *******
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


(i got reallllly bored and went through all 24 pages of ebay! i have no cule about the authenticity of these but they seemed good ones to link!)


----------



## lorrmich

I need a CL fix, but I need a 39!  Not much to look at right now.  Anyone have the burgandy Lady Gres in leather?  Can't see the color real well on the bay.  Is it a rich color?  Or is it very subtle and subdued?


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ I have the Burgundys. They are a rich, almost brown color. Not very red. I'm not a fan of brown, but I love these.


----------



## lorrmich

JetSet, do you have any modeling pics?  And did they stretch a lot?


----------



## Stinas

Noegirl05 said:


> Geez I am bidding on these :shame:


----------



## sara999

i need helmuts in a small size! i'm a 6.5....so like...a 35! (i think)


----------



## jessicaelizabet

sara999 said:


> any of the silver glitter ladies a size 5?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Christian-Louboutin-Glitter-Slingbacks-35-5_W0QQitemZ150230575939QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> teal patent activas
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
 Uggghhh!  The glitters are NEVER in my size.  Always like a half size off.  It's just like POW torture, I swear....well _maybe_ a bit less severe than that, but it's bad! LOL


----------



## canismajor

*** Glitter NP ***
Size 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

_Weird... that last link stopped working; here it is again._

*** Glitter NP ***
Size 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270225621736&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=017


----------



## Noegirl05

I'm so gald I got the glitter because I would be kicking myself right now!


----------



## DamierAddict

37.5


----------



## DamierAddict

^ $313


----------



## purdy13

I've seen them referred to as 'cascade' before but I don't know if this is the official style name. It would make sense though as the chiffon does have the look of a waterfall!!




D & G rockstar said:


> I just got these on ebay. does anyone know the style of them? Thank you!


----------



## canismajor

Suede Fuchsia Rolando
Size 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DamierAddict

^^ wow! wish they were my size


----------



## archygirl

Noegirl05 said:


> Geez I am bidding on these :shame:


 
Sorry about that...I lost the last pair because I was out the day they closed and my snipe bid was not high enough....I hope you don't mind that I am watching them...


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude patent Yoyo, 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Magenta Simple 85, 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Metallic blue No. Prive, 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Nude patent No,. Prive, 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Nude Architek, size 38 available
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732

Nude patent Decollete, 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Nude patent Clichy 100, 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Nude patent Yoyo, 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Nude patent Yoyo, 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Does anyone know how the sizing on the Clichy runs?


----------



## heat97

^why oh why can't i be a 36.5


----------



## Noegirl05

Whats a good price to pay for these


----------



## Stinas

Noegirl05 said:


> Whats a good price to pay for these


400 - 450 IMO


----------



## mystically

*Tortiose Very Prive 37*

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PATENT-LEATHER-PUMP-SHOE6-5-37_W0QQitemZ350044390323QQihZ022QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sara999

mystically said:


> *Tortiose Very Prive 37*
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PATENT-LEATHER-PUMP-SHOE6-5-37_W0QQitemZ350044390323QQihZ022QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


GOD I WANT THIS SHOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! if only there was a magicaly BIN $150 pair of these shoes


----------



## heat97

mystically said:


> *Tortiose Very Prive 37*
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I am a 37, do you think i could make these fit?  I get so confused when sellers write 6.5 and then describe as 37.  I asked which size it really was though...


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ yes, if you're a 37 in CLs. 
I, too, wish sellers would just list the actual size, then talk about the small fit of CLs in the description.


----------



## psu1998

For small feet:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat200648cat203100cat203102cat208401


----------



## laureenthemean

Patent ankle bootie, size 38.5
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...13&cmCat=cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697


----------



## JetSetGo!

ONE PAIR ONLY

Size 40 
All Gold Numero Prive
at bergdorf.com

$760


----------



## Chins4

Black patent Jolis 38 - starting bid £11

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/christian-lab...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

or blue suede laponos 38 - BIN £275

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Fab-Christian...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MKWMDA

http://cgi.ebay.it/Louboutin-Pigall...ryZ23445QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Italian Ebay

Size 8

Solid Gold 120mm Pigalles

329 Euros ~ $517.00


----------



## lychee124

Suede platform sandal: Tobacco Size 10 $431

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...58&cmCat=cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## laureenthemean

Nude patent T-bar Coxinelle! (Matches.com) $740.41
http://www.matchesfashion.com/catal...s_shoes_christianlouboutin_19_cl_0006_nud_693


----------



## Chins4

Blue patent deczeps 40 BIN $675 or best offer.......

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-TURQUOISE-BLUE-DECOLLETE-PUMPS-SHOE_W0QQitemZ260227308860QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

or Wine patent Rolandes 42 BIN $899

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

or red patent Eventa MJs 37

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...001&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-EH5tI20HVuIh0flq9oxeog


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Ok so these aren't CLs but the price is awesome and I absolutely LOVE them but there only in size 39.  Someone pls get and show me pic of you wearing. Ugh so pretty
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1207402596300


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Why aren't these in my size?! I didn't even know this color existed.

http://www.matchesfashion.com/catal...s_shoes_christianlouboutin_19_cq_0016_yeb_696


----------



## jessicaelizabet

heat97 said:


> I am a 37, do you think i could make these fit?  I get so confused when sellers write 6.5 and then describe as 37.  I asked which size it really was though...



I think you could because when I went to the store and tried this style on, I actually needed my true size which was 6.5 so if you wear 7 in other styles (ie NineWest) then these would fit you.


----------



## MKWMDA

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNIB-Christia...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Hot pink satin Decollette 868 size 8

BIN of 299GBP

Started at 199GBP, 0 bids

These are SERIOUSLY pretty. I wish they were my size!


----------



## Stinas

Rolando - Wine color - Size 37 NR
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

Stinas said:


> Rolando - Wine color - Size 37 NR
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Ssshhh! LOL - Watching these :ninja:


----------



## mjvictamonte

i'm dying for some wine rolandos!


----------



## Edrine

Chins4 said:


> Blue patent deczeps 40 BIN $675 or best offer.......
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-TURQUOISE-BLUE-DECOLLETE-PUMPS-SHOE_W0QQitemZ260227308860QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> or Wine patent Rolandes 42 BIN $899
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Red-Wine-Patent-Rolande-42-12-NIB_W0QQitemZ190212379551QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> or red patent Eventa MJs 37
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...001&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-EH5tI20HVuIh0flq9oxeog


 
i'm watching the rolandes


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Edrine* ^^^ Those Blue Very Noueds are available at Saks in NYC if you are looking.


----------



## Stinas

Mary Jane - Size 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-CHRIS...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Pink Wedges - Size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Oh My Sling - Size 38.5 - Camel
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

Decollete Zeppa - Black - Size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-NEW-BLACK-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Decollete - Camel Patent - Size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/GORGEOUS-CAMEL-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hlfinn

i am having a very hard time not buying those mary janes.  they're not nude they're light grey right?  and they're real?


----------



## Stinas

hlfinn said:


> i am having a very hard time not buying those mary janes.  they're not nude they're light grey right?  and they're real?



***POOF*** GONE!
They looked grey.  Looked real to me, but I dont know why they would price them soo low.  They could have got bet. 250- 300 possibly even 350.


----------



## Noegirl05

Wow that was an amazing deal! at that very moment I wished I was a 40 LOL


----------



## foxycleopatra

RED PATENT Simple 100 (a la Nicole Richie)
size 40

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140221540858


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Shoes...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem








$24.99
$100.00

size 38

espedrilles


----------



## ronsdiva

foxycleopatra said:


> RED PATENT Simple 100 (a la Nicole Richie)
> size 40
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140221540858



Cute, but they are in the UK.

I saw those pumps last night, but not certain about a peeptoe and an ankle strap on me.


----------



## boslvuton

BLACK GLITTERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Someone mentioned that this was their HG but I can't remember who!  They are very beautiful!!! 36.5 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stunning-UK-S...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jessicaelizabet

It was me me me! Do you know how much that is in dollars? Oh and what's HG, I forgot. TIA Jess


----------



## sara999

HG = holy grail
200GBP = approx $400


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Oh NM, it looks like they only ship to UK


----------



## jessicaelizabet

sara999 said:


> HG = holy grail
> 200GBP = approx $400



Thanks Sara, I went to google and found myself a converter. I bid on them but then realized they don't even ship here and I was outbid right away anyhow.


----------



## boslvuton

jessicaelizabet said:


> Oh NM, it looks like they only ship to UK



  If they are the ones you've been desperate for, I would write the seller and see if they might change their mind!!!  I mean it nevers hurts to ask right!?


----------



## DamierAddict

retail value:                       $750.00                   
                                                            bluefly:                       $374.99                   
                                                             sale:                       $318.74                   
                                                            you save                       57%                       (in stock now)

10.5 size


      navy satin 'Helmoon' d'orsay pumps

​


----------



## shopalot

boslvuton said:


> If they are the ones you've been desperate for, I would write the seller and see if they might change their mind!!!  I mean it nevers hurts to ask right!?



I've written to a seller before who did not list Canada as a shipping destination, and they happily agreed to ship to me for a decent price.
Go ahead and ask.


----------



## mooks

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GENUINE-CHRIS...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Black sequin decollete 39.5


----------



## ashakes

CL Tortoise VP size 36 NEW
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...240646891QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110240646891


----------



## lorrmich

I'm dying here.  Why so small?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Seriously!


----------



## canismajor

Glitter NP 
Size 39
BIN 750
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

Black Satin KIKA
Size 39
BIN 399
http://cgi.ebay.com/08-CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Noegirl05

Fuchsia NP 39.5

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?cmCat=search&itemId=prod53480053


----------



## canismajor

Purple Suede ROLANDO
Size 35
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Blue Python Privatita
Size 36.5
No Reserve
http://cgi.ebay.com/995-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Noegirl05

xnplo said:


> Glitter NP
> Size 39
> BIN 750
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

I just bought these!!! I am gonna return the 38's to barneys since those were a little tight... and i felt  like my heel was coming off the back of them a little but I wanted them sooo bad LOL


----------



## lorrmich

I know, I just PM'ed you.  Congrats!!!!!


----------



## lorrmich

wow, the nudes are on the bay, 36, 37.5, 38, 39 maroon tip VP
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

aslo gold tip in 41
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kamilla850

^^Not surprised   Word spreads quick on TPF!


----------



## canismajor

Goodness... Someone got a shipment in! 


lorrmich said:


> wow, the nudes are on the bay, 36, 37.5, 38, 39 maroon tip VP
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-VERY-PRIVE-NUDE-Patent-Peep-Toe-39_W0QQitemZ350045609530QQihZ022QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> aslo gold tip in 41
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-VERY-PRIVE-NUDE-Patent-Peep-Toe-41_W0QQitemZ120243762295QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hlfinn

sorry but that stinks, i am all for ebay and profit but to take advantage when you know how many people want them and are on waiting lists. that stinks.


----------



## meluvs2shop

boslvuton said:


> BLACK GLITTERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Someone mentioned that this was their HG but I can't remember who!  They are very beautiful!!! 36.5
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stunning-UK-S...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



 THIS is MY HG!! i've been obsessing about this shoe ever since i saw them on JLo last year!!

can't.find.them.any.where. if anyone finds them PLEASE PM me, if you remember! 
NP 38
VP 37.5


----------



## Kamilla850

.


----------



## Kamilla850

hlfinn said:
			
		

> sorry but that stinks, i am all for ebay and profit but to take advantage when you know how many people want them and are on waiting lists. that stinks.




^^It may be a double edged sword that tpf has such great insight on deals and availability of HTF items since that is how tPF members take advantage, buy out the stock and sell on ebay for a profit.  Perhaps we should reconsider how much we reveal.


----------



## hlfinn

i agree actually. but then again even if we didn't talk about it the SAs readily tell people how rare the shoes are and what has waiting lists etc. but i agree, i think it's the same thing about posting auctions you really want- the second you do someone else sees it and bids. kwim?


----------



## canismajor

Vicious cycle, it is...


----------



## foxycleopatra

As was discussed in the Chanel sub-forum (in regards to PersonalShoppers & other resellers), I think a lot of people often fail to realize that to be a successful reseller on eBay these days, if one has to rely mostly on online forums to learn about a brand, what's hot, what's available/where, how something fits......they are not going to be in business for long.  That's the brutal truth of eBay these days (given how competitive it has become), as one really has to be ahead of the curve and have some knack for predicting trends, consumer tastes, etc.....not jumping in after other people have already started discussing something being hot & coveted or mentioning something rare as being sold somewhere.  If it were that simple to make long-term profits, or if certain highly-coveted/wait-listed items were so easy to get one's hand on, a lot more people would be doing it.  Most of the resellers specializing in certain market niches have already had to invest a significant amout of time, effort, and resources to develop insider connections/network and to amass knowledge about a brand.  So really, it's not as easy as people think it is.....many of the successful re-sellers have selling on eBay long before the CL sub-forum or tPF even existed.


----------



## fashionispoison

omg $1099 for what is a HG for a lot of us. should have BINed when they were $999 lol NOOO WAY!!


----------



## canismajor

Salopette w/ crystals! 
Size 39
Start 275, BIN 300
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fashionispoison

^ great deal!


----------



## letsgoshopping

Kamilla850 said:


> ^^It may be a double edged sword that tpf has such great insight on deals and availability of HTF items since that is how tPF members take advantage, buy out the stock and sell on ebay for a profit. Perhaps we should reconsider how much we reveal.


 
It is hard to think that people on our own tPF community would do that. I refuse to buy from resellers- even if they're selling one of my HG shoes. I think basically it's taking advantage of other people, and it takes the fun and enjoyment out of it. But I also think some of the fault lies with the SAs who sell that many shoes to one person- a lot of times knowing they're a reseller. My Neiman Marcus has a limit on how many "in demand" items (such as CLs) you can buy (I think the limit is 2) so that one person can't buy them all up, and that way it's fair for everyone.


----------



## Noegirl05

lorrmich said:


> wow, the nudes are on the bay, 36, 37.5, 38, 39 maroon tip VP
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-VERY-PRIVE-NUDE-Patent-Peep-Toe-39_W0QQitemZ350045609530QQihZ022QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> aslo gold tip in 41
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

I for one refuse to buy these... Its definately a tpf member and I have an idea of who... No matter how bad I want these shoes and how HTF they are I will not pay $1100 for a shoe that would cost me $770... I can understand buying 1 pair to offset your costs but damn 5 or more pair...


----------



## compulsivepurse

letsgoshopping said:


> It is hard to think that people on our own tPF community would do that. I refuse to buy from resellers- even if they're selling one of my HG shoes. I think basically it's taking advantage of other people, and it takes the fun and enjoyment out of it. But I also think some of the fault lies with the SAs who sell that many shoes to one person- a lot of times knowing they're a reseller. My Neiman Marcus has a limit on how many "in demand" items (such as CLs) you can buy (I think the limit is 2) so that one person can't buy them all up, and that way it's fair for everyone.


 
I agree with this, and with Noegirl - 1) the SA SHOULD NOT let them buy this many, and two, it's something to buy one extra pair, but to buy five knowing other people won't get them?  I've been known to buy items at my Saks Off 5th and sell them to fund my shoes and handbags, but I find it incredible that she/he was allowed to buy 5 of the same nude-burgandy prives.

Sometimes I wonder if RDF (can we use that for RodeoDriveFashionista) is actually an SA at CL BH.


----------



## compulsivepurse

Of course now I'm being slightly hypocritical because I bought my magenta patent simples for over retail from a seller in Hong Kong because they were only released there.  But she did only sell one pair LOL - because they were on sale and the box was mismarked, so she probably made a couple hundred on them.  I also know that seller must be on this board because twice now she's had things for sale the day after someone else on the board mentioned them being on sale at CL HK, and when that person returned they were gone - like the red and black lace pigalles.


----------



## purdy13

It is possible they are a SA - but I would not have thought a SA would be allowed to clear the shelves like that...  What would they be selling!?!

I must admit I have bought from RDF (please don't hate me!) but I live in the UK outside of London and it's just too hard to get hold of some of the styles I want through retail. If the mark up is still less than a SO I would consider paying a bit over if I _really_ want the shoes...


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^ She's definately a tpf member for sure... Don't think an SA is allowed to do that but there are ways around it like having your friends buy them LOL


----------



## meluvs2shop

Noegirl05 said:


> I for one refuse to buy these... Its definately a tpf member and I have an idea of who... No matter how bad I want these shoes and how HTF they are I will not pay $1100 for a shoe that would cost me $770... I can understand buying 1 pair to offset your costs but damn 5 or more pair...



i agree. i was a bit shocked (maybe b/c i am not in sales) the "mark-up" for the nude patent. and i am sure they will get their "extra money" b/c that shoe is another must-have of mine, but not just mine, many others as well.

i feel the same way about chanel. there are some gorgeous bags i want to bid on but the mark-up for these (in this case used) bags is reedikoolis as my dh would say.


----------



## xboobielicousx

I have to admit, I was temped to buy the nudes from RDF when i first saw the listings, since those are my HG but after reading these posts, i rethought it and now i'm actually quite peeved that RDF is trying to make so much money off of these!  ESPIECIALLY if she is a tpf member and knows how many ppl have been looking for these for so long!


----------



## LoubouLush

meluvs2shop said:


> THIS is MY HG!! i've been obsessing about this shoe ever since i saw them on JLo last year!!
> 
> can't.find.them.any.where. if anyone finds them PLEASE PM me, if you remember!
> NP 38
> VP 37.5


 

I love these - do they look ok???  Will keep my beady eye on them anyway


----------



## Kamilla850

foxycleopatra said:


> I think a lot of people often fail to realize that to be a successful reseller on eBay these days, if one has to rely mostly on online forums to learn about a brand, what's hot, what's available/where, how something fits......they are not going to be in business for long.


 
Foxy - I certainly don't fault you for buying up a few pairs of the nude VPs to resell for profit...I have resold on ebay for a profit myself, we all like to make some extra money.  But you cannot deny that the info on tPF and other forums isn't useful for resellers.  I am just curious if the information about the availability of the nude VPs in the "CL Boutique to open at the Palazzo" thread is what led to your purchase.  Reason I ask is that the SA that I purchased my nude VPs from told me that most remaining pairs were sold the prior day via phone order.


----------



## Kamilla850

letsgoshopping said:


> But I also think some of the fault lies with the SAs who sell that many shoes to one person- a lot of times knowing they're a reseller. My Neiman Marcus has a limit on how many "in demand" items (such as CLs) you can buy (I think the limit is 2) so that one person can't buy them all up, and that way it's fair for everyone.


 
You'd be surprised how many SAs encourage resellers...even the CL boutiques work directly with NGG to provide her inventory.   

Most department store SAs favor resellers because it is a guaranteed and consistent commission flow.


----------



## Noegirl05

^^ exactly...


----------



## meluvs2shop

LoubouLush said:


> I love these - do they look ok???  Will keep my beady eye on them anyway



this is MY favorite style of all the glitters- I love the black glitter! i have yet to see them in person though...only one time on Jennifer Lopez in a magazine.


----------



## Kamilla850

I have a feeling that a size 38.5 in the Nude Patent VP with burgudy tip is going to show up on ebay very soon.


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^ why do you say that? I really wanted a 39 but I won't pay that much over retail LOL


----------



## compulsivepurse

Kamilla850 said:


> I have a feeling that a size 38.5 in the Nude Patent VP with burgudy tip is going to show up on ebay very soon.


 
LOL!

Noegirl - I think this is Kamilla's true size but she had to buy one size larger because the reseller bought them out.

My size is on there too, but I am going to sit tight with my nude yoyos.


----------



## Kamilla850

Noegirl05 said:


> ^^^ why do you say that? I really wanted a 39 but I won't pay that much over retail LOL


I just have a hunch...check out the ebay completed listings for nude patent Louboutins...although I doubt that they will be relisted for $725.


----------



## hlfinn

listen  i have been a powerseller on ebay for years and i wouldn't dream of buying up many many pairs of a bunch of people's HG shoes and reselling them knowing that they were on waiting lists and really wanted them. i'm sorry, i know what it takes to be a seller of anything and make a profit and run a business. but this forum is about community and i think taking the things people say they want and capitalizing on it goes against the community spirit. and this is not just directed at this forum, i know this happens in every brand/designer. but that's me, i know other people feel very differently about this. and i can appreciate that. i just think it stinks.

i do think it's mainly the fault of the SAs though. what's the point of having a waiting lists if they're going to sell them all to one person. honestly if i shopped the boutiques and didn't get a pair of these or another shoes i was on the waiting list for because a reseller got them all and i had a good relationship with the store or SA i would complain to them or even the manager. that's just wrong.  and i know the SAs at saks do it all the time. i remember hearing a story last year about a reseller who got to saks right before they opened for the big i think january sale and bought all their high end shoes (something like 60k worth) before the store even opened and anyone else could see them. WRONG.


----------



## DamierAddict

guys... lets get back to the shoes!!
this isnt the place for this


----------



## Noegirl05

DamierAddict said:


> guys... lets get back to the shoes!!
> this isnt the place for this


 

Hey hey we are ladies LOL


----------



## DamierAddict

^^ LOL.. i go on this morning to find good deals on shoes and i see an internet war developing!!


----------



## Rocky

Kamilla850 said:


> I am just curious if the information about the availability of the nude VPs in the "CL Boutique to open at the Palazzo" thread is what led to your purchase.  Reason I ask is that the SA that I purchased my nude VPs from told me that most remaining pairs were sold the prior day via phone order.



I'm going to add one thing to this, because it does have to do with HTF shoes. 

When someone knows that you are trying to find HTF's, say for MY WEDDING, and I get a pm to let me know that they are at a certain store, then I call the store just for the SA to tell me that they have all just been sold, really  me off.  

It's wrong.

You want to make a profit, buy an extra pair and sell it.  Don't buy 4 or 5 different sizes.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Kamilla850 said:


> Foxy - I certainly don't fault you for buying up a few pairs of the nude VPs to resell for profit...I have resold on ebay for a profit myself, we all like to make some extra money. But you cannot deny that the info on tPF and other forums isn't useful for resellers. I am just curious if the information about the availability of the nude VPs in the "CL Boutique to open at the Palazzo" thread is what led to your purchase. Reason I ask is that the SA that I purchased my nude VPs from told me that most remaining pairs were sold the prior day via phone order.


 
Sweetie, if you think I had to check that thread to find out about availability, then you're mistaken.  Note that I was the one to share info about the exact date of the store opening, and mind you, I got my shipment 2 weeks before, so no, I don't rely on internet forums to teach me about CL's or where to buy CL's.  I also don't lie through my teeth like some people and make up stories on auction descriptions about having bought python privatita's for the high price on Barneys.com and acting like they're offering it at a lower price through the goodwill of their hearts (when their story on tPF is they bought it at a saks lower price), or having bought silver Bling-Blings for full retail and then couldn't wear them because of changed plans for NYE.....and I don't make up misleading sale info like some people on here to sabotage other people's listings.  I could go on about this but I shall not stoop to the low level some people have stooped to lately.

My little ebay & personal shopping side business have been in existence loooong before this sub-forum existed (and before tPF came into existence), and I have always tried to keep my eBay business and tPF separate.  If anything, I have been the one here doing a big chunk of the authentication from day one, answering all sorts of questions about sizing/fit/style identification/item availability......things that had nothing to do with my ebay business but that I did as I had come to tPF years ago to learn about Bal & Chanel and benefitted tremendously from the the authentication experts there.  This is not to brag, but in defense towards what was said about this forum teaching me about CL's......I have CL SA friends who contact me for help when it comes to sizing/fit, identifying a past/vintage style, locating a sold-out style elsewhere for a client/finding out what's available where, and so forth.  Not too long ago a CL boutique SA consulted me for advice when a client brought in a pair of Bruges to be authenticated.  I have also been encouraged by SA's & management at CL boutiques to start a blog about CL styles over the years and the new styles forthcoming.  Well, after being viciously attacked here despite all the contributions I've made, I'm doubting what, if any, benefit there will be of sharing even more info.  

So again, if you believe this forum is what motivates or drives reselling, you're deeply mistaken -- at least in regards to me.  And to single me out and personally attack me on a forum where I've contributed tirelessly is a deepy hurtful and classless act.


----------



## Kamilla850

I wasn't attacking you by any means and I certainly do not want you nor anyone else to think that I am acting inappropriately or hurtful.  I simply asked a question if the info posted in that thread was how you learned of their availability because as I mentioned, the SA in LV mentioned that all the sizes that were still available (not on hold for other clients) were sold via phone order the same day that the info was posted.  It was only in response to your comments about not relying on tpf for availability info.

On another note - I am flattered that you take so much interest in my auctions.  

As I mentioned, I do sell for profit too, so when I was able to find 2 pairs of the Bling Blings on sale at Nordstrom, you're right that I did sell the second pair on Ebay for full price.  The stories that I make up in order to sell my shoes on ebay aren't really relevant and I would hardly call it lying through my teeth....it certainly wouldn't make sense to advertise that I purchased shoes on sale but I am selling for full price...now would it?  
And regarding privitatas...since you seem to be so informed about my purchases, then you would know that I did purchase those shoes from Barneys weeks before they were mismarked on Saks.com so the fact that I was selling them on ebay for a lower price was certainly not out of the goodwill of my heart.  

And regarding your comment about making up misleading sale info, I really don't know what you are referring to.

In any case, if you wish to discuss my auctions further, feel free to PM me.


----------



## ledaatomica

unbelievable!!! beautiful navy Bibas 36 starting big $125
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270226563755

I am so sad when I see this shoe not in my size ...


----------



## boslvuton

EEEKKK  GIRL FIGHT!!!!! :censor::boxing:

Anyways...:back2topic:

BLACK KID VP with RED TIP!!! size 38.5 starting 499.99!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^ Ooh those are gorgeous!!!!! hot hot hot!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Agreed :back2topic:


----------



## cjy

I have these shoes and I hope someone gets them!!!! I love mine! Noe??? You could wear these!!


----------



## Rocky

ledaatomica said:


> unbelievable!!! beautiful navy Bibas 36 starting big $125
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270226563755
> 
> I am so sad when I see this shoe not in my size ...



I wish they were a different color.


----------



## Noegirl05

cjy said:


> I have these shoes and I hope someone gets them!!!! I love mine! Noe??? You could wear these!!


 


:banned: forreal now... LOL I'm shutting it down for at least a month!


----------



## ledaatomica

Rocky said:


> I wish they were a different color.


 
frankly I love this color .. more so than some of the other colors I have seen like the green. Navy blue is my new black since I got on a black shoe ban last year ..


----------



## MKWMDA

I am absolutely heartbroken to see the war that has been waged over the Nude VP. That is my HG of all HGs, and I would do almost anything for a pair, if I could EVER find one in my size. That being said, the one thing I will NOT do is pay $1,000 just becuase it is hard to find. I feel like if the person that lists a pair of SHOES for a thousand dollars is a member of tPF, then they KNOW how many people want them, and how painful it is to not be able to afford that one pair that they so desperately are searching for. Its not fair, and it is just about downright mean. Price gouging at its absolute WORST. It really upsets me.


----------



## Rocky

ledaatomica said:


> frankly I love this color .. more so than some of the other colors I have seen like the green. Navy blue is my new black since I got on a black shoe ban last year ..



Leda, if I could wear that color and look good in it, I'd snatch them.  Blue just isn't for me.


----------



## ledaatomica

Rocky said:


> Leda, if I could wear that color and look good in it, I'd snatch them. Blue just isn't for me.


 
I understand  somehow I am blinded sometimes by my love for that shoe lol!


----------



## Rocky

ledaatomica said:


> I understand  somehow I am blinded sometimes but my love for that shoe lol!




LOL! You are too cute!


----------



## Rocky

MKWMDA said:


> I am absolutely heartbroken to see the war that has been waged over the Nude VP. That is my HG of all HGs, and I would do almost anything for a pair, if I could EVER find one in my size. That being said, the one thing I will NOT do is pay $1,000 just becuase it is hard to find. I feel like if the person that lists a pair of SHOES for a thousand dollars is a member of tPF, then they KNOW how many people want them, and how painful it is to not be able to afford that one pair that they so desperately are searching for. Its not fair, and it is just about downright mean. Price gouging at its absolute WORST. It really upsets me.



Same here.  If the shoes were listed for $100 over retail, I'd snatch those babies so fast.  Now, I just have to wait and see if I will ever get my wedding shoes before the big day.  I'm just thanking God that I'm on the waitlist.


----------



## dknigh21

^^ Not to stir the pot, but a hundred over retail isn't going to do much for the person selling them. They will probably be just above breaking even after ebay and paypal fees. I'm not saying if it is right or not, but from a business standpoint they loose money if there isn't a markup.


----------



## MKWMDA

I gave up on getting them for my wedding and settled for the nude patent yoyos. 

How do I get on the waiting list?

And until that seller brings the price down, I am boycotting every single auction of theirs.


----------



## MKWMDA

dknigh21 said:


> ^^ Not to stir the pot, but a hundred over retail isn't going to do much for the person selling them. They will probably be just above breaking even after ebay and paypal fees. I'm not saying if it is right or not, but from a business standpoint they loose money if there isn't a markup.



True. I can understand somewhat of a markup, ONLY if they themselves paid full price. I cannot understand why they would mark it up to $1,000 or higher. Just seems greedy. Especially for more than one pair in various sizes.


----------



## Kamilla850

MKWMDA said:


> How do I get on the waiting list?


 
There was a conversation about this last week, CL BH is supposed to get the Nude Patent VPs soon so call them and get your name on the waiting list.  I think the concern is the color of the tip...I've received conflicting info from SAs, some SAs have said that the tip will be red, some SAs have said nude tip, and others say that they just don't know.


----------



## MKWMDA

Do I need to give them my CC information over the phone? If so I need to wait til I get home, if not I will call them now. I want in my deepest heart of hearts the nude with nude tip. my collection will be complete.


----------



## Rocky

Kamilla850 said:


> There was a conversation about this last week, CL BH is supposed to get the Nude Patent VPs soon so call them and get your name on the waiting list.  I think the concern is the color of the tip...I've received conflicting info from SAs, some SAs have said that the tip will be red, some SAs have said nude tip, and others say that they just don't know.




Give them your cc info so they know you are serious about purchasing.  They called me on Saturday for my info.  I told them they could charge me then, if it means I'm guarantied!


----------



## Lynn12

foxycleopatra said:


> So again, if you believe this forum is what motivates or drives reselling, you're deeply mistaken -- at least in regards to me. And to single me out and personally attack me on a forum where I've contributed tirelessly is a deepy hurtful and classless act.


 
Sorry to bring up the previous discussion, but I agree with MKWMDA about the Nude Patent VP ebay situation.

Foxy, it doesn't matter where you obtain your CL info, the issue here is PRICE GOUGING for HG shoes - Nude Patent VPs, Leopard Sevillanas, etc.  

When shoes like the Leopard Sevillanas go on sale at Nordstrom for $199, and then several sizes show up immediately on your *Rodeodrivefashionista* ebay listing for $650-700, it is frustrating for those who would like to get a CL on sale and were told that all sizes sold out immediately.

Also, *$1099* for the Nude Patent VP with the burgandy tip is outrageous.  You KNOW how many ladies on this forum are looking for this shoe, and you decide to buy 4 pairs and mark them up 40% on ebay is basically taking advantage of the situation.  

I know that you have every right to sell for over retail, and I am sure that it has been good financially for you.  However, it is not something that I would expect from a fellow tPF member, especially from one who has been so involved and contributed so much to the CL forum.  I was very disappointed to find out that you were the one who listed these CLs for such a mark up.

Unfortuately, this situation will make tPF members hesitant to post sales and leads for finding HG shoes for fear that someone will buy out the stock and then post them on ebay for 40-50% more.  It will definitely make me think twice about posting sales.


----------



## Chins4

:back2topic:

Nude Jolies 36.5 BIN £200/$400 - looks like a new seller so usual precautions apply I guess.......

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MKWMDA

Thank you, Lynn for agreeing with me. I was absolutely heartbroken when I asked RDF via ebay a few weeks ago if she would take any less for her gold tips, and she basically told me no.

Edited from my original post. Too far.

Back to the shoes.

I want them. They are too much. I'm sad. Moving on now.


----------



## MKWMDA

She has a point. It is economics. But it just seems like too much. A line crossed or something.


----------



## cjy

Dang!


----------



## dknigh21

I guess that it comes down to the simple fact that they can.  They bought the shoes, but for all they know, none of them may sell. Then they would be out the money for all the shoes. Or the item might not be so hot anymore, and they'd have to sell under retail. In that case, they loose money. But I think a large markup  mostly comes down to the fact that there are people willing to pay that price. Especially if that item is HTF. If the market won't bear it, then the price lowers if the item needs to be sold. And while I may think that price is a bit much, they aren't my shoes to sell. If it is a business for her, then it only makes sense from her standpoint to buy out her competitors. 

And we may think it is mean or unfair or any number of other things, but I do think that it is poor form to attack her. I know that I bought my 1st pair at a steal because of information from Foxy. We all know how much she has contributed here. And how one chooses to price their merchandise on their store isn't something that really concerns us IMO. I think that if anyone doesn't like the price, then they just don't need to buy from a seller. It isn't any different than not shopping at certain stores because you think they are overpriced. Or how many don't buy from NGG. While I understand that we all have HG shoes that we really want or need, I just don't think it should come down to us blaming another member for us not getting it. It isn't like she has five of all the different sizes of a shoe. There are only so many of certain styles, and there just isn't a guarantee that there will be enough for everyone.


----------



## dknigh21

Chins4 said:


> :back2topic:
> 
> Nude Jolies 36.5 BIN £200/$400 - looks like a new seller so usual precautions apply I guess.......
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-High-Heels_W0QQitemZ160227705516QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Gorgeous! Why can't I have smaller feet??


----------



## Noegirl05

^ I tried these on the last time I was at SAKS and man they are beautiful but I didn't feel soo stable... not sure if its the cut or the heel... I am still considering getting them one day even still lol


----------



## cjy

I agree and I hate to see all the bickering on this forum. This is such a nice place to be and a break from the stress, let's not create a hostile enviroment. I think the horse is dead, let's not keep kicking it.


----------



## Chins4

Let's get back to the shoes


----------



## DamierAddict

guys if you wanna continue talking about this ebay listing please start a new thread for it. I come to this thread to get great deals on shoes ..not to scroll down past bickering 
sorry , dont meen to offend anyone but please.. stop


----------



## MKWMDA

I edited my post. Looking back, I am taking out frustrations at my fruitless search on a seller who, in the end, is out to make money. Its what they do, as a general rule. RDF, Foxy, whoever you are if you arent the same person, I apologize, and while I don't agree with your prices, in the end it is your right to price them how you choose. People will pay that price, hell I might even get the 41s if I can swing it, since I am tired of searching.

SHOES, MAN. SHOOOES.


----------



## Noegirl05

OKay so any good deals today? I can't post my own auctions


----------



## lorrmich

but i saw it!
Please, I would love some good deals in a 39 or 39.5.  Tortoise VP, Please!!!!!


----------



## DamierAddict

noe, whats your ebay name .. i wanna check out your auctions


----------



## MKWMDA

lorrmich said:


> but i saw it!
> Please, I would love some good deals in a 39 or 39.5.  Tortoise VP, Please!!!!!



Tortoise VP? Where?


----------



## sara999

DamierAddict said:


> noe, whats your ebay name .. i wanna check out your auctions


pretty sure that's against the rules


----------



## foxycleopatra

Lynn12 said:


> Sorry to bring up the previous discussion, but I agree with MKWMDA about the Nude Patent VP ebay situation.
> 
> Foxy, it doesn't matter where you obtain your CL info, the issue here is PRICE GOUGING for HG shoes - Nude Patent VPs, Leopard Sevillanas, etc.
> 
> When shoes like the Leopard Sevillanas go on sale at Nordstrom for $199, and then several sizes show up immediately on your *Rodeodrivefashionista* ebay listing for $650-700, it is frustrating for those who would like to get a CL on sale and were told that all sizes sold out immediately.
> 
> Also, *$1099* for the Nude Patent VP with the burgandy tip is outrageous. You KNOW how many ladies on this forum are looking for this shoe, and you decide to buy 4 pairs and mark them up 40% on ebay is basically taking advantage of the situation.
> 
> I know that you have every right to sell for over retail, and I am sure that it has been good financially for you. However, it is not something that I would expect from a fellow tPF member, especially from one who has been so involved and contributed so much to the CL forum. I was very disappointed to find out that you were the one who listed these CLs for such a mark up.
> 
> Unfortuately, this situation will make tPF members hesitant to post sales and leads for finding HG shoes for fear that someone will buy out the stock and then post them on ebay for 40-50% more. It will definitely make me think twice about posting sales.


 
So the drama continues, huh?!  I tried to end it in one post above but find no choice except to defend myself now that the claws are all out.

Let's first address the issue with the Sevillana's -- now I truly regret giving out some of my SA's info to certain members here who are now only stabbing me in the back.  Great, lesson learned for next time!  The only reason there were ANY Sevillana's showing up at $199 in the first place (as they were sold out nationwide by first mark down in December, you can call Nordstrom and confirm) was thanks to a mistake my assistant made -- 2 wrong boxes of shoes were erroneously sent back to 2 stores while I was away and the Sevillana's were shipped back by mistake.....never will I allow this to happen again.  My SAs were dumbfounded and immediately notified me and re-sold everything back, except the few pairs picked up by whoever was lucky enough to pop in at the right time & place.  So if you think there will be a whole size range of highly covetted CL's marked down at $199 at every Nordstrom during sale season, I suggest you call and get some reality checked!

And as I mentioned before, I try to take the high road and keep my eBay side business & tPF separate, as my eBay/personal shopping business has been in existence LONG BEFORE this sub-forum even existed.  To ask someone to shut down a business after joining a forum is pretty ridiculous, to say the least.  eBay is not my day/full-time job but a side business that developed out of a hobby/curiosity, and if anyone has an entrepreneurial spirit and business sense, they can get into it as well.  I find it interesting that it's always women who bicker, fight, and trying to bring down other fellow women when it's fair & square entrepreneurship/capitalism; when I discuss these things with (mostly) male friends in finance, they applaud, give me ideas for expansion, and say it's no diff't from flipping real estate or what have you.

People do not realize the amount of time, energy and manpower it takes to run a eBay/personal shopping side business.  We do not get our nude patent VP's at any discount whatsoever and pay full price for those just like anyone else (maybe one day if I become a friend of CL, that could happen, but one can only dream for now).  With the rising costs of CL shoes, tax, eBay fees, PayPal fees, and not to mention human resource costs, it doesn't take a math genius to figure out why prices on eBay are at where they are right now (and Stephanie, if you do your math right, it's nowhere near 40% profit).  People who want guaranteed authentic CL's, who want the most accurate sizing/fit/styling advice (that many boutiques/stores cannot even provide), who want top notch customer service are the ones who come to me.  Every client of mine is a highly valued client and many have become personal clients/friends who've sent in personal shopping requests and continued to buy from me long-term off-eBay (and as many can attest, I go above & beyond for my clients and hunt down items from every corner of the world).  So if anyone here is against eBay and entrepreneurship, please feel free to boycott the auctions as you wish.  In the meantime, I should re-evaluate some of the info I've been sharing here and through PM's/emails.


----------



## lorrmich

no I meant I saw noe's auction
glitter NP size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/SOLD-OUT-Christ...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and that i am looking for a good deal or any offering on my HG.  Was just trying to lighten the mood a little.  Sorry for confusinon.


----------



## javaboo

dknigh21 said:


> I guess that it comes down to the simple fact that they can.  They bought the shoes, but for all they know, none of them may sell. Then they would be out the money for all the shoes. Or the item might not be so hot anymore, and they'd have to sell under retail. In that case, they loose money. But I think a large markup  mostly comes down to the fact that there are people willing to pay that price. Especially if that item is HTF. If the market won't bear it, then the price lowers if the item needs to be sold. And while I may think that price is a bit much, they aren't my shoes to sell. If it is a business for her, then it only makes sense from her standpoint to buy out her competitors.
> 
> And we may think it is mean or unfair or any number of other things, but I do think that it is poor form to attack her. I know that I bought my 1st pair at a steal because of information from Foxy. We all know how much she has contributed here. And how one chooses to price their merchandise on their store isn't something that really concerns us IMO. I think that if anyone doesn't like the price, then they just don't need to buy from a seller. It isn't any different than not shopping at certain stores because you think they are overpriced. Or how many don't buy from NGG. While I understand that we all have HG shoes that we really want or need, I just don't think it should come down to us blaming another member for us not getting it. It isn't like she has five of all the different sizes of a shoe. There are only so many of certain styles, and there just isn't a guarantee that there will be enough for everyone.



I totally agree. There are times I cringe when I see HG going for way over price or shoes that went on sale but are selling on eBay for double. I also dislike the fact that some TPF want a deal (I don't mean just any deal but like a super deal) on everything just because a fellow TPF members are selling it. I think I know the true story of how my Leopard Yoyo where found and I was a bit annoyed at first but I love them so what more can I say. I think what basically comes down to it is, if you want it badly enough then you'll pay whatever to get it. I've dealt with the resellers before on some hard to find shoes and you know they were pretty nice. They have good customer service (although a bit slow to reply some times but I'm impatient), they are accommodating and you know if RDF finds the nudes in my size I would buy it from her. The same would go with NGG, I'm sorry if I'm one of those people who cause the market be like this. I know I'm not as well connect as some of you ladies and love you all for share your info that you find. Foxy has been a big help here especially for me with the size. Please also think of it in their positions where they take the time to build these relationships with SA, pay the taxes (if any), shipping fees, listing fees, paypal fees, etc. I don't think they are making that much off the items they sell. I figured in the worst case scenarios if I have to special order the shoes, plus fees, wait time, shipping fee, taxes they would probably make $100 off me but I would be happy to pay that because I don't have to wait!  

PS: I love my CL Angel as she has worked miracles for me.

Sorry back to HTF deals!


----------



## lorrmich

I know I am new here and I run the risk of alleniating some really nice people I have conversed with, however, foxy has been very helpful to me and it seems to many people in her advice and guidance about styles and sizing.  I think we need to separate what she does on the side.  I know the two merge together.  But she contributes here for the good of all, and she is allowed to conduct her business as she see fits.  As already said, if you don't like it, don't buy from her.  Just my two cents.


----------



## hlfinn

this is an honest question foxy- are you saying that there's no chance of any of us getting shoes on sale from say nordies anymore?  i'm just trying to understand what you were saying with that.

and yes foxy has been very helpful to me and others on here. i think she is an asset to our community. i was just suprised that she was rdf and a little shocked.  which is weird because i think i knew it before i just wasn't connecting it on this forum.


----------



## Kamilla850

This is getting silly and extremely petty.  Let's ALL (including anyone that feels the need to defend themselves) take the high road and leave this alone.


----------



## MKWMDA

It all simply comes down to how badly you want them. It is frustrating for me, because in my size, I hardly see anyone but the resellers on ebay with any CLs. I see great deals on all kinds of sizes, but few in my size range. I regret my original posting about boycotting auctions, the more I honestly think about it, the more I realize that if it werent for them, I wouldnt have any Louboutins to choose from at all! I bought my first two pairs from NGG, and I absolutely adore both pairs. I am having to resell one pair to try and add to my HG fund, but I am truly thankful that she was there to sell them to me. I am planning on buying a Nude Patent VP from RDF, not only as a show of good faith, but because if it weren't for her, I wouldn't be able to find these at ALL.


----------



## hlfinn

ok forget it


----------



## Stinas

Im on Foxy's side here.  I would do the same thing she is doing if I had the info she does.  
ANWAYS...back on topic ladies....enough bit**ing....
Decollete - Black Jazz - Size 39 - NR
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sara999

awww i want black jazz!!!:true:


and as far as i'm concerned...people's ebay personalities are mutually exclusive from their board personalities. 
:tpfrox::back2topic:


----------



## javaboo

I love these. They are available in 38 or 40.5!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## javaboo

Leopard Pigalle size 40.5 (why are these not my size?)

http://cgi.ebay.com/8-CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MKWMDA

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

GORGEOUS Sequin VP Black

Sz 38

Starting bid $650

0 bids, 1hr 30 minutes left!!


----------



## MKWMDA

javaboo said:


> Leopard Pigalle size 40.5 (why are these not my size?)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/8-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LEOPARD-PIGALLE-PUMP-SHOE-40-5_W0QQitemZ120243936551QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Dont those fit a 1/2 size small? Are those the 5" ones? If so, oh man....


----------



## javaboo

MKWMDA said:


> Dont those fit a 1/2 size small? Are those the 5" ones? If so, oh man....



Nope 4 inches so true to size


----------



## Shasta

*THanks for the tip on the Black Jazz Stinas!  If I wear a 38.5 in yo-yo's and 38 in simple 100's, would the black Jazz in a 39 fit me?*


----------



## Lynn12

Shasta said:


> *THanks for the tip on the Black Jazz Stinas! If I wear a 38.5 in yo-yo's and 38 in simple 100's, would the black Jazz in a 39 fit me?*


 
I think that they run a whole size small, so I bet they will fit you.

BTW, I LOVE the yellow BAL bag.  GORGEOUS Shasta.


----------



## Noegirl05

Yup the 39 should fit... I wear those sizes exactly


----------



## Shasta

*THanks Lynn12 and Noegirl05!  This is super helpful.  I have been trying to find these for about 2 months!*


----------



## MKWMDA

http://cgi.ebay.com/GORGEOUS-ACTIVA...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Black Patent and Cork Activas sz 40

Bidding is at $50!


----------



## Kamilla850

Beige Mad Mary - size 38 BIN $600
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Souzie

Size 35. I would get them myself, but I'm no longer too fond of cork. Please, someone else grab them. Such a great price!!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-GOLD-PLATFORM-YOYO-SHOES-SIZE-5NWB_W0QQitemZ200214518334QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mystically

Roccia Python Helmuts! 
Size 35.5
NIB

$749 BIN with free worldwide shipping







http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lynn12

Helmuts = Stinas.

I know you would love these Stinas, but please don't cut off your perfect toes to fit into these lovelies!! 



mystically said:


> Roccia Python Helmuts!
> Size 35.5
> NIB
> 
> $749 BIN with free worldwide shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-snake-python-helmut-heels-35-5-36_W0QQitemZ330226563914QQihZ014QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

Shasta said:


> *THanks for the tip on the Black Jazz Stinas!  If I wear a 38.5 in yo-yo's and 38 in simple 100's, would the black Jazz in a 39 fit me?*





Lynn12 said:


> I think that they run a whole size small, so I bet they will fit you.
> 
> BTW, I LOVE the yellow BAL bag.  GORGEOUS Shasta.


Yup - 39 would be perfect for you.  I wear a 39 in simples & got the Decolletes in a 40.  They are great!
Love your yellow B bag too BTW.


MKWMDA said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/GORGEOUS-ACTIVA...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Black Patent and Cork Activas sz 40
> 
> Bidding is at $50!


Im being bad & watching these hehehe 


Lynn12 said:


> Helmuts = Stinas.
> 
> I know you would love these Stinas, but please don't cut off your perfect toes to fit into these lovelies!!


hahaha...your too funny lynn!!!
I drool over these every time I see them.  Cant believe no one has grabbed them!  Sooooooooooo wish they fit.  I could use them in my Helmut collection!
I love it how everyone remembers me for my Helmut obsession. haha


----------



## Stinas

Coquine Silver Slingbacks 40.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Love these!


----------



## Stinas

Salopette - Black w/gold trim - Size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sara999

awww i think that's my size. im' a 6.5 normally. but i can't afford them!


----------



## Souzie

Black earnesta plateau 38.5

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Loubou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Brown suede castillana 38.5

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Louboutin-Castillana-DOrsay-38-5-8-5-9_W0QQitemZ320237532224QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kamilla850

Calling all python lovers, purple python VP with red tip size 39 BIN $775
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hlfinn

omg one of my dream shoes! how do you know it's a 39? did you ask? she only says 9.  i sent her a question though


----------



## MKWMDA

Kamilla850 said:


> Calling all python lovers, purple python VP with red tip size 39 BIN $775
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes_W0QQitemZ290221097298QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Good lord those are gorgeous. If I was going to cut off my toes for any single pair of shoes, it would be those.


----------



## FabulousDiva

SIMPLE PUMPS on PRE-ORDER IN ROYAL BLUE AT SAKS SIZE 39
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1207670911375&ev19=1:8

Castillana Brown Suude 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320237532224&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=011

Ernesta Red 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320237534477&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=011

Ernesta Plateau Black 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320237536623&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=011

Mata Orlato with Crystals 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320235847822&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=011


----------



## ledaatomica

just posting this cause it made me laugh they are selling them by the lot now
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300214545825


----------



## purdy13

Kamilla850 said:


> Calling all python lovers, purple python VP with red tip size 39 BIN $775
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I think my heart just stopped for a moment. Does anyone know if Python VPs have the same fit as Patent VPs???


----------



## hlfinn

i know leda! i was just looking at that auction. and wondering if i could fit my size 40s in them. LOL


----------



## Kamilla850

purdy13 said:


> I think my heart just stopped for a moment. Does anyone know if Python VPs have the same fit as Patent VPs???


 
Yes, but keep in mind that python tends to stretch much more than patent does.


----------



## shopalot

Kamilla850 said:


> Calling all python lovers, purple python VP with red tip size 39 BIN $775
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



If only!


----------



## hlfinn

they are definately a 39. i just got an email from the seller. she was very nice. she said they best fit an 8.5.


----------



## SheeDevil

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330226702335&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=014

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330226706594&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=014

Older styles ---any idea of their names?


----------



## canismajor

Patent Leopard Sabotage w/ gold tip, gold heel
Size 38
BIN 250, OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kamilla850

Lady Gres in Burgundy Leather - Size 39.5 BIN $550 or BO
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MKWMDA

Find some bargains in a 41 already! All these small sizes are everywhere!


----------



## dknigh21

^^ If anyone does find one for a 41, you and I will probably start a bidding war. lol


----------



## MKWMDA

OOOh especially the Wine Rolando!!! We will definnitely have an all out war!


----------



## dknigh21

Well, that shoe is definitely worth it. And it'll be bad for us but good for whoever sells one.


----------



## MKWMDA

Definitely bad for me. I gotta make sure I keep enough in my account to cover my UHG Nude Patent VP!!!!!


----------



## canismajor

Silver Pigalle
Size 40
Start .99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Souzie

Oh my lordy. I soooo want these!!! 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/960-Christian-LOUBOUTIN-PYTHON-ACTIVA-SHOES-37-7-new_W0QQitemZ300214683556QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Please, please tell me if anyone sees them in a 35.5 or 36


----------



## ally143

http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...4&query=5323&dsnrIndex=true&categoryId=543864

Leopard Patent Cynthia 7.5 $260.00


----------



## Lynn12

Dark Red Patent Rolando size 37

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Noegirl05

tortoise peanut wedge 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Noegirl05

Red patent yoy zeppa

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Noegirl05

Patent tiger 40 BIN $399

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ronsdiva

Has anyone ever bought something from naturalgasgirl? If so please pm me. Thanks.


----------



## Stinas

Kelly - Green - Size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290219581315&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019


----------



## more_CHOOS

WILL SOMEBODY LET ME KNOW IF THEY FIND ANYTHING CUTE IN SIZE 35?  I NEVER FIND ANYTHING IN MY SIZE.... SO SAD!


----------



## canismajor

Black Robocapina
Size 39
BIN 350, OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lorrmich

xnplo said:


> Black Robocapina
> Size 39
> BIN 350, OBO
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
anybody know how these run and if they are comfortable?


----------



## can008

more_CHOOS said:


> WILL SOMEBODY LET ME KNOW IF THEY FIND ANYTHING CUTE IN SIZE 35?  I NEVER FIND ANYTHING IN MY SIZE.... SO SAD!



Hmm... that's funny! I remember wanting to have a size 35 feet because of some of the deals posted here. Have you scrolled back? There are some available. And usually, if there is only 1 item left somewhere, it would be a 35.
Good luck!


----------



## lychee124

can008 said:


> Hmm... that's funny! I remember wanting to have a size 35 feet because of some of the deals posted here. Have you scrolled back? There are some available. And usually, if there is only 1 item left somewhere, it would be a 35.
> Good luck!


 
So true!


----------



## Stinas

more_CHOOS said:


> WILL SOMEBODY LET ME KNOW IF THEY FIND ANYTHING CUTE IN SIZE 35?  I NEVER FIND ANYTHING IN MY SIZE.... SO SAD!


Yes, look back.  I ALWAYS find great deals in your size.  Keep checking.


----------



## lv_forever

more_CHOOS said:


> WILL SOMEBODY LET ME KNOW IF THEY FIND ANYTHING CUTE IN SIZE 35? I NEVER FIND ANYTHING IN MY SIZE.... SO SAD!


 
You just have to check websites diligently through bookmarking and saving your search results, etc.


----------



## purdy13

Kamilla850 said:


> Yes, but keep in mind that python tends to stretch much more than patent does.


 
Ahh thank you for answering. A 39 probably would end up too big for me then. I'm still watching them though


----------



## Chins4

Lynn12 said:


> Dark Red Patent Rolando size 37
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

Ssshh! I'm watching these:ninja: LOL


----------



## dknigh21

^^^ Aren't you on a ban? lol But I guess there's no harm in just looking...


----------



## canismajor

Nude Yoyo 110
Sizes 36.5, 38.5, 39, 40, 41
BIN 745
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MKWMDA

xnplo said:


> Nude Yoyo 110
> Sizes 36.5, 38.5, 39, 40, 41
> BIN 745
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-YOYO-110-NUDE-PATENT-PUMP-38-5_W0QQitemZ300214847767QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I totally almost bought those. Fortunately my SA at Saks found me the LAST pair in my size in ANY store! I love when that happens.


----------



## canismajor

Purple Mesh Slingback
Size 36
Start 199
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

dknigh21 said:


> ^^^ Aren't you on a ban? lol But I guess there's no harm in just looking...



But they're so pretty.............


----------



## IslandSpice

Regarding the satin black on ebay with mesh cutouts...I wear a 38 in simples and needed a 38.5 in that shoe. My regular US sneaker size is a 7.5  I hope that helps


----------



## lorrmich

IslandSpice said:


> Regarding the satin black on ebay with mesh cutouts...I wear a 38 in simples and needed a 38.5 in that shoe. My regular US sneaker size is a 7.5 I hope that helps


 
I think this was to answer my question, and thank you.  It just clarified for me that they will probably be too small.  Thanks for the input!!


----------



## ledaatomica

lorrmich said:


> anybody know how these run and if they are comfortable?


 
these run like decolletes! so they run quite small and a full size up is in general required.


----------



## mystically

burgundy leather lady gres
size 37
neimanmarcus.com (sorry can't post the link)


----------



## canismajor

Lady Gres linke @ NM: Here you go...


----------



## DamierAddict

More Colors Available
 									 									 									 															 									 									Laced Espadrille 								 
 						  					 							 							 						 									 									 											 													  												 													Original: $330.00 												
 											 												 													SALE: $247.00 												
		   											                     										 			 								 						 					 				 			 			 		        				    		 	    		  				 				 	     		      				 						 					 				 				 	    		                 	   	  	 			 				 				 	        			 	      						 				 				      		         	        			      	      		 	     					 							 				 				 						 								 										 										 									 							 					 						 				  			 				 				 					  					      			 						   				      	     		 	 	 		 				  	 			  		   			  		   					  			 					  	  		   	   								  	   									         									        		Original:  									        		$625.00
									         									        		SALE:  									        		$313.00 								  	    			 								  	  		  	 					  	  		  						 					  				  			  			  			   			  		 			 	 		 	  		 	 		 	 		


  									 									 									 															 									 									Mousse Clou Ballerina, Black 								 
 						  					 							 							 						 									 									 											 													  												 													Original: $625.00 												
 											 												 													SALE: $313.00 												

 			 			 		        				    		 	    		  				 				 	     		      				 						 					 				 				 	    		                 	   	  	 			 				 				 	        			 	      						 				 				      		         	        			      	      		 	     					 							 				 				 						 								 										 										 									 							 					 						 				  			 				 				 					  					      			 						   				      	     		 	 	 		 				  	 			  		   			  		   					  			 					  	  		   	   								  	   									         									        		Original:  									        		$765.00
									         									        		SALE:  									        		$383.00 								  	    			 								  	  		  	 					  	  		  						 					  				  			  			  			   			  		 			 	 		 	  		 	 		 	 		


  									 									 									 															 									 									Suede Knot Pump 								 
 						  					 							 							 						 									 									 											 													  												 													Original: $765.00 												
 											 												 													SALE: $383.00 												

 			 			 		        				    		 	    		  				 				 				     				   	     		      				 						 					 				 				 	    		                 	   	  	 			 				 				 	        			 	      						 				 				      		         	        			      	      		 	     					 							 				 				 						 								 										 										 									 							 					 						 				  			 				 				 					  					      			 						   				      	     		 	 	 		 				  	 			  		   			  		   					  			 					  	  		   	   								  	   									         									        		Original:  									        		$925.00
									         									        		SALE:  									        		$463.00 								  	    			 								  	  		  	 					  	  		  						 					  				  			  			  			   			  		 			 	 		 	  		 	 		 	 		


  									 									 									 															 									 									Suede Bootie 								 
 						  					 							 							 						 									 									 											 													  												 													Original: $925.00 												
 											 												 													SALE: $463.00 												

 			 			 		        				    		 	    		  				 				 	     		      				 						 					 				 				 	    		                 	   	  	 			 				 				 	        			 	      						 				 				      		         	        			      	      		 	     					 							 				 				 						 								 										 										 									 							 					 						 				  			 				 				 					  					      			 						   				      	     		 	 	 		 				  	 			  		   			  		   					  			 					  	  		   	   								  	   									         									        		Original:  									        		$640.00
									         									        		SALE:  									        		$320.00 								  	    			 								  	  		  	 					  	  		  						 					  				  			  			  			   			  		 			 	 		 	  		 	 		 	 		


  									 									 									 															 									 									Patent T-Strap Sandal 								 
 						  					 							 							 						 									 									 											 													  												 													Original: $640.00 												
 											 												 													SALE: $320.00 												

 			 			 		        				    		 	    		  				 				 	     		      				 						 					 				 				 	    		                 	   	  	 			 				 				 	        			 	      						 				 				      		         	        			      	      		 	     					 							 				 				 						 								 										 										 									 							 					 						 				  			 				 				 					  					      			 						   				      	     		 	 	 		 				  	 			  		   			  		   					  			 					  	  		   	   								  	   									         									        		Original:  									        		$770.00
									         									        		SALE:  									        		$577.00


----------



## fmd914

Nude Patent Simple 70mm  Size 39.5





http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000226cat5130731cat16360732


----------



## lorrmich

ledaatomica said:


> these run like decolletes! so they run quite small and a full size up is in general required.


 
thanks ledaatomica!


----------



## Souzie

white mlle marchand 38
http://cgi.ebay.ca/LOUBOUTIN-MESH-P...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

white mlle marchand 41.5
http://cgi.ebay.ca/640-CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

brown and black suede yoyo rafia 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.ca/New-Christian-Lo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

black hung up 41
http://cgi.ebay.ca/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MKWMDA

OMG Glitters size 39!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...tem=130213466441&_trksid=p3984.cSELL.m315.lVI


----------



## MKWMDA

Black Suede Rolandos sz 40! $795 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I know these and the Glitters are HG shoes for a LOT of people!!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

SIZE 38.5 mlle MARCHAND white 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...tem=170208329135&_trksid=p3984.cSELL.m315.lVI


----------



## more_CHOOS

sZ 35 (FOR ANYONE WITH SMALL FEET)  THAT'S ME...but i've tried these on and they run a little big (for me at least)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...tem=170208874790&_trksid=p3984.cSELL.m315.lVI


----------



## sailornep5

White patent Yoyo Zeppas sz 38.5 
$349 BIN!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

Silver Python O My Sling
Size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## babypie

Ernesta 39.5 $479.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Also in 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## babypie

Glitter NP sz 30 $795 BIN!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

Wine patent Rolando 41

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sara999

babypie said:


> Glitter NP sz 30 $795 BIN!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Christian-Louboutin-Glitter-Slingback-size-39_W0QQitemZ130213466441QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


ahem...size 30?


----------



## babypie

sara999 said:


> ahem...size 30?


 
Oops! Now there's a HTF size!  Make that 39...I need sleep...


----------



## boslvuton

sailornep5 said:


> White patent Yoyo Zeppas sz 38.5
> $349 BIN!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-YOYO-WHITE-PATENT-HIGH-HEELS-38-5_W0QQitemZ200215042279QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





babypie said:


> Glitter NP sz 30 $795 BIN!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Christian-Louboutin-Glitter-Slingback-size-39_W0QQitemZ130213466441QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Boo why do shoes like this come up when I am on a ban.. boo!


----------



## fashionispoison

^ i feel you!!!!! i want to BIN both SOOOO badly you have no idea. but we must stay strong!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

lol..i had to reread that at first lol...i was thinking 30? wow now those are some TINY feet 



babypie said:


> Oops! Now there's a HTF size! Make that 39...I need sleep...


----------



## compulsivepurse

Saks is having their "Buy two shoes for over $400 and get a $150 gift card" AND they added some Black Simple Pumps in 85mm for the pre-price increase of $520 (you have to look under the picture of the beige one).  For some reason my size only popped up under the Simple Pumps that werew $550 - but I bought them anyway, LOL.  But someone buy them for $520!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1207832232934&ev19=2:7


----------



## Noegirl05

sailornep5 said:


> White patent Yoyo Zeppas sz 38.5
> $349 BIN!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 



AHEM.... Attention attention I am on a ban here people!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sara999

look away look away!!


----------



## shopalot

MKWMDA said:


> OMG Glitters size 39!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...tem=130213466441&_trksid=p3984.cSELL.m315.lVI





xnplo said:


> Silver Python O My Sling
> Size 39
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I'm not sure if I should cry because these are insanely gorgeous and not in my size or smile because I'm on a ban!


----------



## hlfinn

shoot. i am debating those black simples. shoot. can you buy 1 pair and get the 150 gc?


----------



## lvpiggy

hlfinn said:


> shoot. i am debating those black simples. shoot. can you buy 1 pair and get the 150 gc?


 
i think it's 2 pairs only   when they first started the promo it just any shoe purchase over $400, but i think they changed it to 2 pairs over $400 b/c that's what NM was doing . . .


----------



## IslandSpice

compulsivepurse said:


> Saks is having their "Buy two shoes for over $400 and get a $150 gift card" AND they added some Black Simple Pumps in 85mm for the pre-price increase of $520 (you have to look under the picture of the beige one). For some reason my size only popped up under the Simple Pumps that werew $550 - but I bought them anyway, LOL. But someone buy them for $520!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1207832232934&ev19=2:7


 
Thanks for the "simple" tip! Needed some help from you all though...I wear a US 7.5 but ordered a 38 in the simples 85mm. Should I have ordered a 38.5 or should I be okay? My feet are a bit on the wider side...


----------



## canismajor

Wine Patent Rolando
Size 39.5
BIN 525
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## compulsivepurse

IslandSpice said:


> I wear a US 7.5 but ordered a 38 in the simples (thanks to you Should I have ordered a 38.5 or should I be okay? My feet are a bit on the wider side...:s


 
LOL, yay!  I wear a US size 8 and a 38.5 in Simples so I think you will be just fine - I have a standard width foot. It is definitely not narrow, anyway.  I am so excited to get mine! They're my first pair of black Louboutin! (I own a lot of tans, nudes, and browns, for some reason!)


----------



## compulsivepurse

lvpiggy said:


> i think it's 2 pairs only  when they first started the promo it just any shoe purchase over $400, but i think they changed it to 2 pairs over $400 b/c that's what NM was doing . . .


 
I only got the one pair and forfeited the Gift Card   But really one pair a month is what my budget will allow - and this was just after I bought the Walking with Dinosaurs tickets and said I wasn't going to buy anything! (Except I couldn't miss the fact that they had my size again).


----------



## Chins4

compulsivepurse said:


> LOL, yay! I wear a US size 8 and a 38.5 in Simples so I think you will be just fine - I have a standard width foot. It is definitely not narrow, anyway. I am so excited to get mine! They're my first pair of black Louboutin! (I own a lot of tans, nudes, and browns, for some reason!)


 
ITA - I only had to go up half a size for the Simples, think you'll be fine


----------



## meluvs2shop

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732


----------



## canismajor

Turquoise Boot
Size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/Turquoise-leath...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

_These look like fun..._

Blue Mirror... Slingback Piaf or Hai Sling (???)
Size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lynn12

This is a great deal since the shoes are barely worn!



xnplo said:


> Wine Patent Rolando
> Size 39.5
> BIN 525
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-Louboutin-Red-WINE-Patent-ROLANDO-39-5_W0QQitemZ280216863719QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

Gunmetal CLICHY
Size 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ladydeluxe

Will any kind soul please help me look out for a pair of Iowa (Zeppa or not) in 37 or 37.5 pretty pleassseeee? Those are my HG shoes  I've missed out on a deal lately and it was so upsetting!


----------



## Chins4

Manolochloe, NGG and Only Moda have black 37s on Ebay - depends if you can bring yourself to pay their prices :s

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kara Mel

Another pair of glitters in size 6.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kara Mel

I noticed that the heel is a little banged up on the glitters....maybe they will sell low based on condition.


----------



## lorrmich

i just started a thread about gray patent and wine patent rolando's available at Barneys co-op.  
Wine 36, 36.5, 37
Grey 36 and 37
Check thread or PM me for info


----------



## babypie

So pretty, lace peep toes, 39.5 $335
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude patent Horatio slings, I think?  size 8.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Nude-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Pink patent pumps with bows, not sure of the style (kind of look like Clichy) size 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
So cute!


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude Body Double, size 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280215469155

Does anyone know what the retail on these are?


----------



## Stinas

Glitter NP's -Multi-color w/gold - Size 36.5 NR!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

Not a great deal, but...

Signed Orange-Silver Decolzep
Size 41
http://cgi.ebay.com/Autographed-Chr...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## panrixx

Jolie-Noeud Dorcet in Camel (I think) patent, size 36.5 - £100 at present with 1 Day and 20 Hours to go.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-High-Heels_W0QQitemZ160227705516QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

^ Beautiful find, *panrixx*!


----------



## ledaatomica

cant believe this is for real Castillanas size 35.5 BIN $328
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370041574141


----------



## Stinas

ledaatomica said:


> cant believe this is for real Castillanas size 35.5 BIN $328
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370041574141


WOW  Thats a great deal!!!!!!  Wish they were my size!


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude Architek, available in sizes 37 and 38
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat271001


----------



## panrixx

xnplo said:


> ^ Beautiful find, *panrixx*!


 
Yes, if they had been 38/38.5 I would have been looking to get them for Karen.

She's away this weekend on a 'Hen' Day/Night saturday. Go-carting in the day, resturant and night club in the evening. So I've got the weekend to myself


----------



## keya

These blue croc Rolandos are TDF! 

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Louboutin-Rolando-en-crocodile-bleu-T40-US10-New_W0QQitemZ160228662371QQihZ006QQcategoryZ70006QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

.........O.........M.........G.........  

I'm speechless... 

_(Picture from this auction)_







keya said:


> These blue croc Rolandos are TDF!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/Louboutin-Rolando-en-crocodile-bleu-T40-US10-New_W0QQitemZ160228662371QQihZ006QQcategoryZ70006QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kamilla850

^^Those Rolandos are beautiful and realistically a very good price considering they retail for over $5K.


----------



## canismajor

Somebody... _*Get Them*_!  



Kamilla850 said:


> ^^Those Rolandos are beautiful and realistically a very good price considering they retail for over $5K.


----------



## keya

I wish they were my size! 

Someone get them and post pics for us to drool over!


----------



## lvpiggy

xnplo said:


> .........O.........M.........G.........
> 
> I'm speechless...
> 
> _(Picture from this auction)_


 

OMG I WISH THESE WERE MY SIZE!!


----------



## jixiang

Seriously so gorgeous... *drools*


----------



## angestacie04

^ OM Goodness, I really want these! I think i would wear a 40 but im not sure.


----------



## Souzie

Leopard Rolande slingbacks 36
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Loubou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Rasberry Earnesta 37.5...bidding starts at 19.99
http://cgi.ebay.ca/New-CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gold Foxtrot with red heel 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Loubou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

And...THE CREAM OF THE CROP!!
Blue suede Rolandos 39.5





http://cgi.ebay.ca/2DIE4-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

keya said:


> These blue croc Rolandos are TDF!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/Louboutin-Roland...ryZ70006QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Never knew they came in croc!  Beautiful!!


----------



## lorrmich

Those Rolando's are gorgeous.  I love Rolando's.


----------



## danicky

OMG, thoese croc Rolando's are TDF!!!


----------



## Chins4

Black patent simples 37

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-Christian...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## archygirl

Bluefly has the Trash mules I wore to the CL lecture at FIT in 35.5 and 36.5
http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID


----------



## archygirl

Black Flannel Gwennissima's in 42
http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID


----------



## MKWMDA

Gwennies run really big, don't they? I am looking at a pair in 41, but if my normal CL size is 41-41.5, will these be too big or just perfect? So confused...


----------



## xboobielicousx

WOWIE!! those croc rolando's are TDF....someone please get them so i can live vicariously through them!


----------



## MKWMDA

Man if I simultaneously cut off my toes and won the lottery, I would be ALL OVER those Crocs! I saw them and though, omg a tPFer NEEDS TO OWN THOSE. I thought of GemRuby, it seems like they would look good on her.


----------



## purly

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/23430


----------



## angelsandsome

Don't know about this website but I just received an email from them and they have a gorgeous pair of CL's on sale for a good price:
http://www.catwalktocloset.com
several nice items, clothes, shoes, handbags, etc., on sale. Please make sure you have authenticated first....


----------



## hlfinn

what cls? i can't find them?


----------



## MKWMDA

I didnt see them either?


----------



## Rocky

These:













They are £ 165.00 and they only have them in a 40.5


----------



## angelsandsome

Sorry, guess someone snagged them while I was posting. I clicked sales then shoes and they were on the 1st page, strappy sandal heels for a little over $300 US I think. However, there would also be the custom fees, tax, etc., and shipping is not cheap to US.


----------



## angelsandsome

Rocky said:


> These:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are £ 165.00 and they only have them in a 40.5


 
Yep, that was them, pretty, huh?


----------



## xboobielicousx

pink NPs avail in 41





http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?cmCat=search&itemId=prod53480053


----------



## Chins4

Anyone still looking for Cosettes? 37.5 BIN $559

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-Christian...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sailornep5

White mesh Pigalles, sz 37 $349 BIN or BO:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

Black Satin Helmoon
Size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ledaatomica

MKWMDA said:


> Gwennies run really big, don't they? I am looking at a pair in 41, but if my normal CL size is 41-41.5, will these be too big or just perfect? So confused...


 
The sizing is like the Pigalle 120. If you have narrow feet then 1/2 size down otherwise TTS


----------



## ledaatomica

angelsandsome said:


> Don't know about this website but I just received an email from them and they have a gorgeous pair of CL's on sale for a good price:
> http://www.catwalktocloset.com
> several nice items, clothes, shoes, handbags, etc., on sale. Please make sure you have authenticated first....


 
The ones there are * Hyde Park. *They are authentic.


----------



## boslvuton

Violet Lady gres 36.5 so pretty!!!! 599 ending in 24 minuteS!!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## xboobielicousx

^ wow do these run small or TTS by chance ???!


----------



## ledaatomica

xboobielicousx said:


> ^ wow do these run small or TTS by chance ???!


 
They typically run TTS and will stretch over time.


----------



## xboobielicousx

eek!!! i love them and i'm a 36.5 US but my simples are 37.5 with pads ...i dont know what to do bc this violet color is BEAUTIFUL



ledaatomica said:


> They typically run TTS and will stretch over time.


----------



## xboobielicousx

ok i just read the auctio and they are a 36 ....but FIT a 36.5 so the auction states...whew! glad i read the auction before jumping the gun...that would be way too small


----------



## Chins4

Black patent sock MJ 35.5 $625

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...001&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-cubTCQwZVZO8WtYJztvUgw

or white patent Yoyo Zeppas 40 BIN $695

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-WHITE-PAT...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

xnplo said:


> Black Satin Helmoon
> Size 37.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-black-satin-helmoon-37-5-worn-once_W0QQitemZ260229373915QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


hmmmm....did you post this on purpose??? lol
I think I can get my foot in these!


----------



## Stinas

Activa - Black patent/cork - size 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

Of course...


Stinas said:


> hmmmm....did you post this on purpose??? lol
> I think I can get my foot in these!


----------



## DamierAddict

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...12&cmCat=cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697








                                                              37.5

*Christian Louboutin*

*Legionana Flat*

 												 											 										 										 											 												                                                                 Was:                $810.00                                                         NOW:            $365.00                         											 										 										 											 												 		 			 	 															 											
																					 										BGOS8_X04RA


----------



## *Magdalena*

Just wanted to say hi to everyone!  I am completely new to this forum, but i think i totally fit in with my shoe addiction.  I cant call it anything else....is it normal to buy 3 pairs of Louboutins in a week...i think not!???  can someone make me feel better....LOL...I think i should be on a ban.


----------



## canismajor

Nude Patent CLICHY 
Size 38 
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## angelsandsome

angelsandsome said:


> Yep, that was them, pretty, huh?


 
Guess what? They are back and are a size 40.5 EUR, however, they are also only 10" from toe to heel which is what some of my 8 US are????
http://www.catwalktocloset.com/catw...christianlouboutinhydeparksandalsuk75eu405new

Please someone from here grab them....


----------



## kshin30

Magdalena,

OMG  I am new also to  this section of the forum and I am obsessed too. I bought 5 pairs this week. I definitely have a serious problem now.


----------



## Souzie

White Pigalle 37...bidding starts at a penny
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Loubou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## babypie

*kshin30* , *Magdalena*, welcome to the dark side!


----------



## Stinas

xnplo said:


> Of course...


lol

Simple - Black 100mm - Mismatch sizes, but I never feel a big difference in them.  36 & 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

CHEGUESTRASS - Purple - size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320236620323&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011


----------



## mooks

No Prive, 37, £50 opening bid

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## *Magdalena*

kshin30 said:


> Magdalena,
> 
> OMG I am new also to this section of the forum and I am obsessed too. I bought 5 pairs this week. I definitely have a serious problem now.


 
Ok...i feel so much better now!


----------



## Chins4

*Magdalena* said:


> Just wanted to say hi to everyone! I am completely new to this forum, but i think i totally fit in with my shoe addiction. I cant call it anything else....is it normal to buy 3 pairs of Louboutins in a week...i think not!??? can someone make me feel better....LOL...I think i should be on a ban.


 
Welcome Magdalena 

Don't ever say you're on a ban  I tried it this month and I've bought more shoes in April than any other month this year - it was cheaper not being on a ban


----------



## canismajor

Red Patent Iowa
Size 36
Current Bid 189, Ends in 1h 46m

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DamierAddict

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1208032865248&ev19=1:1

miss fred tacco
37.5

$277


----------



## keya

DamierAddict said:


> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?JSESSIONID=LBpBWNdg2xC0hRpGyHYXhwmX1dpbDbq1QWTL4KYvC9wytT3pvhN1!-920776239&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446162117&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709693&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1208032865248&ev19=1:1
> 
> miss fred tacco
> 37.5
> 
> $277



I could maybe squeeze into those... Too bad they don't ship internationally (or maybe it's just as well, since I've already decided to get the Laponos )


----------



## Chins4

keya said:


> I could maybe squeeze into those... Too bad they don't ship internationally (or maybe it's just as well, since I've already decided to get the Laponos )


 
They will ship internationally - you need to email them tho'


----------



## *Magdalena*

Hey Chins4, you're too funny.  I know I shouldn't have said anything about being on a ban...now I'm obsessing about the Very Noeud Knotted Satin Pump....for the first time i saw they come in hot pink now. TDF!!  NM carries both colors.


----------



## Chins4

*Magdalena* said:


> Hey Chins4, you're too funny. I know I shouldn't have said anything about being on a ban...now I'm obsessing about the Very Noeud Knotted Satin Pump....for the first time i saw they come in hot pink now. TDF!! NM carries both colors.


 
Get it, get it now (if I can't stick to a ban I'll try to make sure no-one else can either :devil


----------



## Chins4

Gold & Blue Elodie 37

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Louboutin-Blu...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DamierAddict

the miss tacos run really small
i needed to size up an entire size <- does that make sense?


----------



## keya

^they probably wont fit me, then :/


----------



## Chins4

DamierAddict said:


> the miss tacos run really small
> i needed to size up an entire size <- does that make sense?


 
ITA  I'm a 37 and my Miss Freds are a snug 38.


----------



## Souzie

Blue Earnesta 35.5
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Loubou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Orange suede Bruges 35.5
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Loubou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Grey Horatio 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-RARE-CHRISTI...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Souzie

*More...*

Blue Decolstrass pumps 37
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Louboutin-Blue-D...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Burgandy Defils 41
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Louboutin-Burgun...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mooks

Yummy Leopard pigalle, 38.5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260229773088&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.co.uk%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3Ffrom%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm37%26satitle%3D260229773088%2509%26fvi%3D1


----------



## mooks

Miss Taco, 39

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/christian-lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Edit: Hmmm....just wondering if these are actually genuine as this seller has quite a few pairs of CL shoes at knowckdown prices


----------



## *Magdalena*

Mousse Clou Ballerina, Black  36.0

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat11000734cat14000739


----------



## blackbird

Chins4 said:


> Don't ever say you're on a ban  I tried it this month and I've bought more shoes in April than any other month this year - it was cheaper not being on a ban



I agree!  Seems like as soon as I say that I'm on a bad, all these great deals pop up!


----------



## blackbird

mooks said:


> Miss Taco, 39
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/christian-louboutin-shoes-miss-taco-size-39_W0QQitemZ160229460003QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Edit: Hmmm....just wondering if these are actually genuine as this seller has quite a few pairs of CL shoes at knowckdown prices



And that picture is really really dark so you can hardly see the shoe.


----------



## lvpiggy

blackbird said:


> I agree! Seems like as soon as I say that I'm on a bad, all these great deals pop up!


 ohhhh i second!  i think it's like being on a diet, you use up all your willpower the first week and then it's like BINGE


----------



## DamierAddict

Bordeaux  Suede iowas 
size 39


US $197.07
14 hrs
no bids


----------



## DamierAddict

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]woops forgot link ^^:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110240287629&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001

[/FONT]


----------



## more_CHOOS

Christian Louboutin for L'Wren Scott, Lady Chevron on sale at NET-A-PORTER
sz 38, 38.5, 39, and 39.5

http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/product/23534

Original: $1,053
50% off NOW: $526

also Lady Pleat pumps sz 38.5

http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/product/23535

Original $960, sale NOW $672


----------



## Chins4

Black kid Helmuts 41 - starting bid 99p!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Black-Christi...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mooks

DamierAddict said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]woops forgot link ^^:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110240287629&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001
> 
> [/FONT]



How does the sizing run on these? I wear a 39.5 in Simple 70's


----------



## keya

EB Rolandos, size 36.5
BIN 699

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-ELECTRIC-BLUE-ROLANDO-Pumps-36-5_W0QQitemZ350048570755QQihZ022QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shopalot

Chins4 said:


> Get it, get it now (if I can't stick to a ban I'll try to make sure no-one else can either :devil




Chins you are bad!


----------



## archygirl

Chins4 said:


> Black kid Helmuts 41 - starting bid 99p!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Black-Christian-Louboutin-womens-shoes_W0QQitemZ140224446597QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Too big!!!!!!!! Darn it! my HG shoe...


----------



## xtweetie3x

Hey ladies! I know i havent been posting much, but i've been learning a lot from all of you...thanks for all the great HTF posts!!=)  

Anyway, I was just on NAP on sunday at like 2am, and found out they got a whole batch of AMBROSINAs!!!!!!!!  i'm not sure if anyone is really excited about this as i am, but i honestly thought they would never be available ever again and so i had thought about just purchasing the red ones left over in my size on neimans/bergdorfs.  BUT they were available on NAP so i just grabbed my size asap!!  so if you guys have been looking for these, get them while they last!!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/30980


----------



## DamierAddict

*Christian Louboutin*

*Patent T-Strap Sandal*

 												 											 										 										 											 												                                                                 Original:                $640.00                                                         SALE:            $320.00                         											 										 							 								 									 		 			 																 								
							 										NMOS8_X01RG

37.5


----------



## MKWMDA

ATTENTION!!

LEOPARD PONY HAIR HELMUTS (i think) SIZE 39!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/SEXY-LEOPARD-PO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

CURRENTLY AT $99.99!!!!!

GOGOGO!

Used, but still pretty!


----------



## *Magdalena*

all this "ban" talk is making me wonder.... how many pairs of CL's, on average, do you guys own?  also, does anyone happen to know any good SA's in my area at either Saks or NM?? I live in the Washington DC/Maryland area...the ones i have dealt with so far aren't too great


----------



## javaboo

MKWMDA said:


> ATTENTION!!
> 
> LEOPARD PONY HAIR HELMUTS (i think) SIZE 39!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SEXY-LEOPARD-PONY-HAIR-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PUMP-SHOE-39_W0QQitemZ150236573711QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> CURRENTLY AT $99.99!!!!!
> 
> GOGOGO!
> 
> Used, but still pretty!



Those aren't the Helmuts, they are the Orlato Sixties.


----------



## fmd914

Leopard Print Rolando
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1208213969165&ev19=1:7
$740 Sizes 35 and 35.5


----------



## more_CHOOS

fmd914 said:


> Leopard Print Rolando
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1208213969165&ev19=1:7
> $740 Sizes 35 and 35.5


WOW, THOSE ARE NICE FMD!  I LIKE...MAYBE...


----------



## Noegirl05

*Magdalena* said:


> all this "ban" talk is making me wonder.... how many pairs of CL's, on average, do you guys own? also, does anyone happen to know any good SA's in my area at either Saks or NM?? I live in the Washington DC/Maryland area...the ones i have dealt with so far aren't too great


 

For local I agree there aren't many... I am in the area though and I like Clyde Dixon at Saks in Chevy Chase...240-497-5350 tell him Michelle with 2 L's sent you LOL


----------



## *Magdalena*

Noegirl05 said:


> For local I agree there aren't many... I am in the area though and I like Clyde Dixon at Saks in Chevy Chase...240-497-5350 tell him Michelle with 2 L's sent you LOL



You're the BEST!  Thank you!!!  That's also the location where I usually go to, but I haven't  met him ...YET!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ Noe, does he find shoes for you at other locations? Just curious. Thx!

... speaking of Chevy Chase. The Barneys CO-OP had the wine Rolando in a size 37 and the grey patent Rolando in a 40.


----------



## Souzie

Hot pink satin Earnesta 40
http://cgi.ebay.ca/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Black Salopina with jewels 39
http://cgi.ebay.ca/1080-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Black Activa 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Brand-New-Auth-C...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mystically

NP Giltters with Gold Heel/Tip at Barneys.com
Size 6
$690
http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...2&query=5323&dsnrIndex=true&categoryId=276719


----------



## wantmore

^^You beat me to it, LOL!


----------



## angelstacie04

Christian Louboutin
Bourge 50
$830.00
$555.00 SALE 

Suede knee boot with full back zip. 50mm stacked wood heel. Gore inserts at side of boot for a perfect fit. Signature red leather sole. Leather upper. Lightly padded insole. Available in Camel. Made in Italy.
Barneys Style#: 15901.5975
Size 8

http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...4&query=5323&dsnrIndex=true&categoryId=543853


----------



## Souzie

Black Gandura's 36
http://cgi.ebay.ca/AUTH-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## *Magdalena*

Christian Louboutin Suede Bootie
Sizes 37 and 38
Regular $925  Sale $463

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat11000734cat14220760


----------



## KillerTofu

*OMG* I could die! Why can't these be my size???? Not even close.

Tortoise VP, 36, free shipping
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Noegirl05

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ Noe, does he find shoes for you at other locations? Just curious. Thx!
> 
> ... speaking of Chevy Chase. The Barneys CO-OP had the wine Rolando in a size 37 and the grey patent Rolando in a 40.


 


He will... just ask him to check other locations...


----------



## sailornep5

Red/black Architeks size 37.5 $629 BIN:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Gold Yoyos with buckle, size 39, starting bid $179
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Dark denim zipper T-strap, size 38, starting bid $99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Nude Rolande, size 40.5, BIN $610
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

City Girl, size 37, BIN $499!
http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-CHRIS...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MKWMDA

Oh if only those nude rolandes were a 41. if ONLY. someone please tell me they run a half size big.


----------



## ashakes

laureenthemean said:


> City Girl, size 37, BIN $499!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-CHRIS...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I would stay away from these.  This seller has no actual photos of the shoes and states he needs 10-14 days to get them from his "dealer".  ush:  The City Girl hasn't even hit some retailers, yet he is able to offer them at $499, way below retail?  

You can go on ioffer.com and see the following:

http://www.ioffer.com/i/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-L-CITY-GIRL-Sandals-46764731

http://www.ioffer.com/bi/runway2fas...VE-sequenced-platform-pumps--0.0-0.0-46764651

Mirror images according to the seller.

It seems our little friends in Asia are getting better w/ Louboutin's growing popularity.  Please post any Ebay auctions you may be want in the Authenticiate This sticky.


----------



## MKWMDA

Oh no thats terrible!


----------



## Kamilla850

I completely agree with Asha's post...and that seller also has the notorious fake Rolandos listed.


----------



## rjd2340

yeah I was wondering about those City Girls.. I thought they were too good to be true


----------



## poshchick

sailornep5 said:


> Red/black Architeks size 37.5 $629 BIN:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

I saw these ones on ebay at some point, they were described as refurbished to a high quality and these are the exact same pics, but dont think its the same seller? But no mention of them being refurbished in the listing..


----------



## abcecas123

SZ 7.5
$399

http://cgi.ebay.es/NIB-Christian-Lo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

7.5
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Lo...yZ103219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Lapono
sz 7
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Lo...ageNameZWD4VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m124

simples
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Lo...ageNameZWD4VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m124


----------



## abcecas123

Leopard rolando 6.5
http://cgi.ebay.at/Christian-Loubou...ryZ80639QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## keya

Purple suede Rolandos, sz. 40 , BIN 549.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## abcecas123

Scalloped pumps 7.5
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Black gwenissima
sz 41
BIN 350 I think
http://cgi.ebay.pl/Christian-Loubou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

MKWMDA said:


> Oh if only those nude rolandes were a 41. if ONLY. someone please tell me they run a half size big.



Well, they're kid leather, and they're slingbacks, so maybe it would be okay?


----------



## laureenthemean

Leopard(?) patent Decollete, size 40, starting bid $319.99, BIN $349.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Silver/teal/white Foxtrot, size 39, starting bid $149
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mystically

NP Glitters Back at Barneys
Size 6

http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...2&query=5323&dsnrIndex=true&categoryId=276719


----------



## xboobielicousx

i would be all over those if they were my size!!! looooooove!



keya said:


> Purple suede Rolandos, sz. 40 , BIN 549.99
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Purple-Plum-Suede-Rolando-40-9-5_W0QQitemZ300215363683QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude Architek, size 39.5  
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat271001

These are TDF; they're nude with gold tip and heel.  If I weren't so paranoid about getting nude kid leather dirty, I'd have bought them already.


----------



## laureenthemean

Black patent Joli slides (low heel), size 38.5, starting bid $179
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## compulsivepurse

My HG! I have been waiting for a used pair of these to pop up on eBay forever!! But they are not my size 

Jaws platform pumps in sz 40:
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

And my HG....

Brand new

Tiger Decolletes Size 40 for only $349 BIN!!!!!

just one size too small for me....


Good lord...someone please buy these....


----------



## keya

^why are the great deals never in my size?


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Net Et Renet Corta Wedges*

size 38.5  Reg $770 Sale $538.90

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1208354580143&ev19=1:1


----------



## Chins4

Not a great deal but HTF - I  blue patent Pigalle 120s (37 and 39.5)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Also who's already ordered the black patent VPs from NAP?

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/31011

And a special offer for the girls in Europe only - gray python Simple 85s! Available on NAP (UK site) in all sizes from 36.5 to 40 for £660

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/31027


----------



## onada01

JetSetGo! said:


> And my HG....
> 
> Brand new
> 
> Tiger Decolletes Size 40 for only $349 BIN!!!!!
> 
> just one size too small for me....
> 
> 
> Good lord...someone please buy these....


 
I bought them! OMG  i love them!!!! this is my 2nd pair of loboutins!!!  Thanks for finding them!!!!!!!!  i love you


----------



## laureenthemean

Very Noeud Slingbacks in emerald satin, size 37.5
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732


----------



## abcecas123

Black Architek 7 
BIN 499
http://cgi.ebay.com/BN-CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Navy Pigalli SZ 7
229
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## keya

abcecas123 said:


> Black Architek 7
> BIN 499
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BN-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-LEATHER-SHOES-SALE_W0QQitemZ350049460472QQihZ022QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I doubt their authenticy. Those look exactly like the pics used to sell fakes on ioffer, and it looks to me like the seller also stocks fake city girls and rolandos... :s


----------



## laureenthemean

abcecas123 said:


> Black Architek 7
> BIN 499
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BN-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-LEATHER-SHOES-SALE_W0QQitemZ350049460472QQihZ022QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> Navy Pigalli SZ 7
> 229
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NAVY-PIGALLE-37-7_W0QQitemZ290223165161QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I think those Architeks might be fake.  I posted that seller's City Girl auction yesterday without really checking, and as others on this forum pointed out, the seller used only stock photos.  For the Architek, it looks like they stole photos, since they're really small.  Also, the Rolandos that person is selling look very fake.


----------



## laureenthemean

You beat me to it, Keya!


----------



## abcecas123

woops sorry i did not know. can the links be removed?

Is the pigalli fake 2?


----------



## laureenthemean

No, no, the Pigalle looks fine.


----------



## javaboo

Nude 70mm Simple @ NM size 38.5

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732


----------



## angelstacie04

NP GLITTERS SIZE 38!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod40670097

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...prod20540018&parentId=cat207102&index=5&cmCat=


One at both stores!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

laureenthemean said:


> Nude Architek, size 39.5
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat271001
> 
> These are TDF; they're nude with gold tip and heel.  If I weren't so paranoid about getting nude kid leather dirty, I'd have bought them already.



I agree with you, Laureenthemean; these are soo gorgeous!!  I just ordered the LAST pair at Saks. com.  yaay!! you should get them...NM still has them online!!  Dont be afraid of the nude!!  LOL


----------



## My Purse Addiction

angelstacie04 said:


> NP GLITTERS SIZE 38!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod40670097
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...prod20540018&parentId=cat207102&index=5&cmCat=
> 
> 
> One at both stores!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

Why can't these be 1/2 size bigger?!?!


----------



## laureenthemean

Fuschia satin Ernesta, size 40 BIN $350
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110243501120&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001



*Magdalena* said:


> I agree with you, Laureenthemean; these are soo gorgeous!!  I just ordered the LAST pair at Saks. com.  yaay!! you should get them...NM still has them online!!  Dont be afraid of the nude!!  LOL



Oh jeez, don't tempt me! I've already purchased 5 pairs in the past couple months, and I still have my eye on the Joli Noeuds!  I do love the nude/gold combo on the Architek, though.


----------



## laureenthemean

Blue Simple 120, size 40, BIN $599.98
http://cgi.ebay.com/2008-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

Burgundy Patent Very Prive with Gold Tip, Size 36


----------



## sw33p3a

JetSetGo! said:


> Burgundy Patent Very Prive with Gold Tip, Size 36


 
Aak!


----------



## canismajor

^^


----------



## UliUli

NM finally got the Very Noeud Knotted Satin pums in HOT PINK!! All Sizes!! 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732
And all this time I kept checking the page thinking they were sold out!!


----------



## goldiegreen

JetSetGo! said:


> Burgundy Patent Very Prive with Gold Tip, Size 36


 
OMG!! These are in my size! Are these the same colour as the wine rolandos?


----------



## javaboo

goldiegreen said:


> OMG!! These are in my size! Are these the same colour as the wine rolandos?



I have them and they are similar just a shade off but not noticeable much. See my thread for comparison pictures.


----------



## goldiegreen

javaboo said:


> I have them and they are similar just a shade off but not noticeable much. See my thread for comparison pictures.


Can i have the link to your thread?


----------



## *Magdalena*

Christian Louboutin Scalloped Pump in Wine
Size 38.5
Reg $825 Sale $425

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat11000734cat14000742


----------



## boslvuton

javaboo said:


> Nude 70mm Simple @ NM size 38.5
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732


 

Wow I think those were mine... i released them when they called me this morning! I'm happy for whoever got them


----------



## goldiegreen

goldiegreen said:


> OMG!! These are in my size! Are these the same colour as the wine rolandos?


 
Someone got them while i was completing my order!!! :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## javaboo

Maybe they will pop up again.... here is the link

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=402039&stc=1&d=1207565231


----------



## goldiegreen

javaboo said:


> Maybe they will pop up again.... here is the link
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=402039&stc=1&d=1207565231


 
Thanks dear!  

I shall keep looking...


----------



## laureenthemean

Black patent Yoyos, one of the lower heels (can't tell which), size 39.5 starting bid $99, BIN $295
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Leopard pony hair Simples (I think?), size 35
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Very Noeud slingbacks in emerald green satin, now in sizes 35.5 and 37.5 (pre-order)
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat271001


----------



## xboobielicousx

those emerald green satin very noeuds are beyone beautiful...i've been having this obsession with green lately!


----------



## Souzie

Black suede Very Prive available in 36, 37 and 38...bidding starts at $10.00
http://cgi.ebay.ca/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Black and gold Salopette 39
http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Lots of Anemones in stock
http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...dex=true&perPageElements=10&categoryId=468204


----------



## foxycleopatra

xsouzie said:


> Black suede Very Prive available in 36, 37 and 38...bidding starts at $10.00
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLK-SUEDE-VERY-PRIVE-YOYO-SZ-38_W0QQitemZ230243662012QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Those ones are 100% FAKE, not even funny/not even a "good" fake.


----------



## Souzie

^^  OMG...I'm so sorry.  I didn't even know they started making fakes? Is there any way I can remove that post?  And there's already people bidding on it...oyyyy


----------



## Luv*Mulberry

foxycleopatra said:


> Those ones are 100% FAKE, not even funny/not even a "good" fake.



Ewww those are terrible!ush:


----------



## Souzie

^^ My mistake.  I  just clicked on the auction, saw that it was a good price, skimmed the description and noted authenticity was guaranteed, and posted away.  Now upon closer inspection, I can see that the shoes are very poorly made.  I should've known, since they make fake everything.  Sorry girls!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Anyone who feels it is right to do so should report them to eBay. 
I have already done so for all three of this seller's listings. 

Here's how:

There is an option at the bottom of the item's auction page that says 

REPORT THIS ITEM

Then you will have _3 options_
For the _first_, choose COUNTERFEITS & COPYRIGHT VIOLATIONS
For the _second_, choose POTENTIAL TRADEMARK INFRINGEMENT
For the _third_, choose COUNTERFEIT CLOTHING, SHOES, SUNGLASSES & ACCESSORIES

Then, click the EMAIL US button. 
The auction number will come up inside a box and you can either add other auction numbers to your list, buy putting commas between them, or simply press SEND.

The only way fakes won't be sold on eBay is if we don't allow it to happen...


----------



## Souzie

Hmm...maybe we should start a thread for fake CL's?


----------



## keya

xsouzie said:


> Hmm...maybe we should start a thread for fake CL's?



Like a library of fakes, to educate ourselves on how to spot them? I like that idea. 

It could have pics of authentic and fake shoes of the same style too, to compare and note the differences 

But then what if the fakers read it and take note of what they're doing wrong and come up with even better fakes? :s

Hmm...


----------



## Chins4

NPs - Tobacco & Cork sz38 - starting bid £40 (UK bidders only)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

keya said:


> Like a library of fakes, to educate ourselves on how to spot them? I like that idea.
> 
> It could have pics of authentic and fake shoes of the same style too, to compare and note the differences
> 
> But then what if the fakers read it and take note of what they're doing wrong and come up with even better fakes? :s
> 
> Hmm...



Not sure if that would help, since all the pictures I saw on ioffer were either stolen from ebay, or it looked like they had actually bought a pair from NAP and took pictures.  So, besides the super highly faked shoes (black suede Rolando and NP and black patent Bruges), it seems like they use either stock photos or pictures of real shoes.  Who knows what the fake shoes look like.  Also, it seems like a lot of the buyers know that they're fake, but are still willing to fork up $200+ for them!  I'd rather look for CLs on sale or on ebay for that price, or just save up to buy one pair of real CL.


----------



## keya

laureenthemean said:


> Not sure if that would help, since all the pictures I saw on ioffer were either stolen from ebay, or it looked like they had actually bought a pair from NAP and took pictures.  So, besides the super highly faked shoes (black suede Rolando and NP and black patent Bruges), it seems like they use either stock photos or pictures of real shoes.  Who knows what the fake shoes look like.  Also, it seems like a lot of the buyers know that they're fake, but are still willing to fork up $200+ for them!  I'd rather look for CLs on sale or on ebay for that price, or just save up to buy one pair of real CL.



I saw that too. For what some of these people pay for fakes on ioffer, they could almost get a pair on sale or off ebay. I don't think a pair of fakes is worth $200-$350, which is what I've seen people pay for them on ioffer. I'm very curious to see what a pair of fake Architeks look like, since it looked like all the sellers on ioffer had pictures of a pair from NAP.


----------



## Kamilla850

Blue New Simple Pump - Size 40, I think these are already sold out on saks.com:
http://cgi.ebay.com/2008-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Purple Satin Catwoman - Size 38:
http://cgi.ebay.com/christian-loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Missrocks

JetSetGo! said:


> Anyone who feels it is right to do so should report them to eBay.
> I have already done so for all three of this seller's listings.
> 
> Here's how:
> 
> There is an option at the bottom of the item's auction page that says
> 
> REPORT THIS ITEM
> 
> Then you will have _3 options_
> For the _first_, choose COUNTERFEITS & COPYRIGHT VIOLATIONS
> For the _second_, choose POTENTIAL TRADEMARK INFRINGEMENT
> For the _third_, choose COUNTERFEIT CLOTHING, SHOES, SUNGLASSES & ACCESSORIES
> 
> Then, click the EMAIL US button.
> The auction number will come up inside a box and you can either add other auction numbers to your list, buy putting commas between them, or simply press SEND.
> 
> The only way fakes won't be sold on eBay is if we don't allow it to happen...


 
Thanks for the tutorial. 
I never knew how to do that before. 
I went ahead and reported also.


----------



## laureenthemean

Black suede Hercule (similar to Mad Mary) size 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 4LV

tortoise VP in size 6
here


----------



## JetSetGo!

Missrocks said:


> Thanks for the tutorial.
> I never knew how to do that before.
> I went ahead and reported also.



Awesome! Hopefully they will take those down and those poor bidders won't get stuck with fakes....


----------



## cara250

Can someone explain to me how they know they are fake? I don't own a pair but have been looking on ebay to buy my first pair and now I'm to scared of fakes to bid on anything.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Cara250* It's usually a combination of things that tells the tale. They aren't all fakes, but it's just becoming more common these days. Post any you are interested in on the authentication thread. They will help you without a doubt!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I think these belonged to a fellow tPFer! 

They are so gorgeous. I adore mine!

NEW CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN Studded Mad Mary 38.5 Black NIB


----------



## laureenthemean

Black suede/patent Mad Mary, size 36.5, BIN $570
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Pale blue simples, size 36, starting bid $249.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/GORGEOUS-BABY-B...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Black/white pony hair decolette, size 36.5, BIN $395
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Yellow lizard slingback, size 39, BIN $199.99 or best offer
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTAIN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mancho

OMG my mad marys SOLD already!! i just listed them today at noon!!!!! i'm absolutely floored!! sorry i know it's totally off topic but i just wanted to share the good news! the girl who bought them has 100% feedback and she's in the states so YAY! well i guess it's KIND OF on topic because they were posted here as a good deal but now they're gone..crazy! 

thanks for posting my dear mad marys here *jetsetgo*!  you truly are such a sweetheart. thanks for all your help!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

^^ congrats


----------



## JetSetGo!

Yay!!!!!! I'm soooo happy for you!  
Congratulations!!!!


----------



## mystically

Camo Pigalles
Size 6
$290

http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...2&query=5323&dsnrIndex=true&categoryId=276719


----------



## laureenthemean

White kid Helmut, size 37, starting bid $9.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Magenta suede Pigalle (100, I think), size 35.5 BIN $459.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
So pretty!  If they were my size, I'd be all over them.


----------



## laureenthemean

Black Clichy Strass, size 7.5, $460
http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...sp?a=29&dept=F&manufacturer=LOU&category=SAL&


----------



## capv29

Suede Tie d'Orsay, size 35, great price:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## DamierAddict

omggggggggggggggg




take an additional 35% offf

they come out to $305


size 35


----------



## DamierAddict

wow, is that ridicoulous that i am flipping over $305 as if that is the lowest price i have ever seen??


$305 for shoes is still a lot =\
lololol


----------



## Edna

Tiger Patent Decollete - 40

http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...42&prodIndex=42&listSize=92&categoryId=287273


----------



## LavenderIce

laureenthemean said:


> White kid Helmut, size 37, starting bid $9.99
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-CREAM-OPEN-SIDE-HELMUT-SHOES-USED_W0QQitemZ180234350908QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Magenta suede Pigalle (100, I think), size 35.5 BIN $459.99
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SZ-35-5-HEELS-SHOES-5-5_W0QQitemZ350050187913QQihZ022QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> So pretty! If they were my size, I'd be all over them.


 
I saw that magenta suede Pigalle at BG and the pictures in the auction do not do them justice.  Looks much better IRL!  I wish they were my size!


----------



## LavenderIce

laureenthemean said:


> Black Clichy Strass, size 7.5, $460
> http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...sp?a=29&dept=F&manufacturer=LOU&category=SAL&


 
If that's the one that I saw at the Footcandy store in St. Helena, let me tell you, it was in the back, in their clearance section and it looked picked over.  The shoe itself does not look "fresh" KWIM?  The velvet sort of looked matted.  I know they have had that for a long time.  Not worth $460 and that's the sale price.


----------



## Kamilla850

Helmut alert:
White kid leather size 37 (or US 7.5):
It's so nice to see that there was a day when CL shoes were considered reasonable at $400.
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mancho

DamierAddict said:


> wow, is that ridicoulous that i am flipping over $305 as if that is the lowest price i have ever seen??
> 
> 
> $305 for shoes is still a lot =\
> lololol


 
HAHAHA TOTALLY know what you mean. i do the same thing. i'll be scrolling down a page of listings for CL's that are like $849.....$799....$899...........$499!!!!! WOW that so cheap!!!!!!  

it sucks though that most of these deals are for tiny size 35 feet


----------



## mancho

oh and thanks for the congratulatory comments guys!  YAY!


----------



## Stinas

Kamilla850 said:


> Helmut alert:
> White kid leather size 37 (or US 7.5):
> It's so nice to see that there was a day when CL shoes were considered reasonable at $400.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Do you think I can fit into these???


----------



## laureenthemean

LavenderIce said:


> If that's the one that I saw at the Footcandy store in St. Helena, let me tell you, it was in the back, in their clearance section and it looked picked over.  The shoe itself does not look "fresh" KWIM?  The velvet sort of looked matted.  I know they have had that for a long time.  Not worth $460 and that's the sale price.



Hm, I they could be the ones you're talking about, since there's no picture.  I thought the Clichy Strass was the patent Clichy with a chunky, crystal-studded heel?  I didn't know they came in velvet.


----------



## more_CHOOS

DamierAddict said:


> omggggggggggggggg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take an additional 35% offf
> 
> they come out to $305
> 
> 
> size 35


 

Ahhhhh man! I miss that....sucks! I need like a pager when you guys find deals like this you guys can page me...I always miss out on the good deals!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

EB Declic, size 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Why, why, why aren't these my size...


----------



## laureenthemean

Pink snakeskin pumps, size 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mancho

electric blue patent pigalle 100's, size 38
$649.99 starting bid, BIN $679.99 (free shipping with BIN)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230243607519&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013

ugggghh i want them soo badddllllyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!! but i feel like i've seen them before. has this seller listed them before? are they legit?


----------



## chako012

The one day I don't check this thread there is a mad deal on a size 35


----------



## laureenthemean

mancho said:


> electric blue patent pigalle 100's, size 38
> $649.99 starting bid, BIN $679.99 (free shipping with BIN)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230243607519&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013
> 
> ugggghh i want them soo badddllllyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!! but i feel like i've seen them before. has this seller listed them before? are they legit?



Yeah, if you check the seller's completed listings, it has been listed twice before, but no one bought them.  And, someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the seller actually has some real black suede Rolandos listed.  That would be a good sign.


----------



## sw33p3a

DamierAddict said:


> omggggggggggggggg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take an additional 35% offf
> 
> they come out to $305
> 
> 
> size 35


 
Damier- when you first listed these they had my size and I snatched them up, they are my first CL's and they are sooo sexy!  Thanks for the original post   Anyone who can fit a 35 should get them ASAP!


----------



## mancho

laureenthemean said:


> Yeah, if you check the seller's completed listings, it has been listed twice before, but no one bought them. And, someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the seller actually has some real black suede Rolandos listed. That would be a good sign.


 
huh that's weird...you'd think at such a (relatively) good price they would be snapped up, considering the other EB pigalles on ebay are selling for $800+. they look ok to me though... too bad they're not my size! at least, i don't THINK they're my size. i hear pigalles run TTS and if thats the case, i'll need a 37. hope someone gets them though!

and also these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/christian-loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

wine rolandos, size 37.5 (worn once), $300 starting bid. 
they look good to me but the experts can confirm. to me it sounds like a good deal!!


----------



## mancho

the rare blue-soled CL weddings shoes in 37.5, new in box!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

it's $999 OBO. not exactly a steal but so rare! someone get them!!


----------



## gingerfarm

These were the ones listed on bluefly for way cheaper...the selling is going to make some nice profit on these.


mancho said:


> the rare blue-soled CL weddings shoes in 37.5, new in box!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> it's $999 OBO. not exactly a steal but so rare! someone get them!!


----------



## Stinas

mancho said:


> the rare blue-soled CL weddings shoes in 37.5, new in box!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> it's $999 OBO. not exactly a steal but so rare! someone get them!!


I dont think these were the original blue soles....these look dyed.  
The ones in the magazines by Louboutin had a more Tiffanys blue..more glossy.  
Someone else in another thread said this too.


----------



## laureenthemean

Stinas said:


> I dont think these were the original blue soles....these look dyed.
> The ones in the magazines by Louboutin had a more Tiffanys blue..more glossy.
> Someone else in another thread said this too.



This is the exact shoe I saw on Bluefly, and I'm almost certain it's the same size I saw as well.  The Bluefly pictures definitely showed that periwinkle-ish blue, but I do remember someone saying that CL did two shades of blue (not at the same time).


----------



## Souzie

Beige Salopette with gold trim 36
http://cgi.ebay.ca/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Black Carocolo 35
http://cgi.ebay.ca/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

Stinas said:


> I dont think these were the original blue soles....these look dyed.
> The ones in the magazines by Louboutin had a more Tiffanys blue..more glossy.
> Someone else in another thread said this too.




Like Laureen said, those are authentic. CL changed the wedding blue at some point (when he was still making them). 
It went more Periwinkle than Tiffany. Not quite as nice, but it is a piece of history.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Stinas said:


> Do you think I can fit into these???



It's worth a try, especially given your love of the Helmut!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Okay girls...the moment many of you have been waiting for

Glitter VPs with Gold Tip Size 38.5 $950 BIN


----------



## JetSetGo!

Red Patent & Gold Numero Prive Size 41 BIN $575!


----------



## hlfinn

if anyone sees the purple studded flats that heidi klum is wearing in the celeb thread in a 40 or 40.5 can you please let me know. i am totally coveting them.


----------



## Chins4

Anyone still not got the New Simple Roccia Python - 36, 39 and 40.5 still available

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...001&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-TswpA4Faxo7M5maIpR6gvw

or Tiger Decollete - 40

http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...Index=61&perPageElements=10&categoryId=543864


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^^^ Ughhhh! The second Tiger Decollete size 40 in two days!!!!! Where's my 41....?????


----------



## mawsey

Chins4 said:


> Anyone still not got the New Simple Roccia Python - 36, 39 and 40.5 still available
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...001&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-TswpA4Faxo7M5maIpR6gvw
> 
> or Tiger Decollete - 40
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...Index=61&perPageElements=10&categoryId=543864






I would kill for the python simples but they don't ship exotics to the UK apparently.


----------



## Chins4

NAP have got slightly different python simples and won't ship outside the EU so I guess it evens out 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/31027


----------



## laureenthemean

Gray patent Decollete, size 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Black patent Clichy, size 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Black satin Helmoon, size 37.5, starting bid $99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MKWMDA

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Blue/yellow Architeks sz 41

Not exactly a good deal, as they are from NGG, but HTF, especially in this size. BIN $949, bidding at $899 0 bids.


----------



## mancho

white patent pigalle (with 'sculpted' heel?) size 37 new
current bid $280!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mancho

new Finzi size 38.5, $399.99 starting bid!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## blackbird

^ I wish those were half a size smaller! ARG!


----------



## mancho

white decolletes with wooden heel size 38, $199 with no bids
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

black decollette signed by CL, size 38 $350 with no bids
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

nude decollette, used for $300 size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ The BIN on those grey patent decolletes went up by almost $200. Wow.


----------



## MKWMDA

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Teal-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Teal/Green Graffiti Flats 37 

Starts at $239


----------



## Chins4

Python hng ups 35.5 $660

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...istian Louboutin black python 'Hung-Up' pumps


----------



## angelstacie04

Glitters!! 37   800 bid, 830 buy it now

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

*Glitter *NP w/ gold heel & tip
Size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

*Pink Pigalle * 120
Size 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

_(Where's *Deana* ?!?!)_


----------



## angelstacie04

xnplo said:


> *Pink Pigalle *120
> Size 40
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PIGALLE-SHOES-HEELS-SZ-40_W0QQitemZ110244693735QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> _(Where's *Deana* ?!?!)_


 

How much did this pair retail for?


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Pigalle 120s are now $580 retail. I think they used to be $540.


----------



## *Magdalena*

Do Pigalles run true to size??


----------



## javaboo

*Magdalena* said:


> Do Pigalles run true to size??



Depends on which heel height. The 100 usually runs true to size and the 120mm usually runs 1/2 size big from your US size.


----------



## *Magdalena*

Thanks javaboo!  I'm still trying to figure out my sizing with CLs


----------



## more_CHOOS

Pony hair camo pigalles $290

http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...43&prodIndex=43&listSize=44&categoryId=543589


----------



## Stinas

My T-Strap - Camel color - Size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Decollete - Black Jazz 868 - Size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## addicted

more_CHOOS said:


> Pony hair camo pigalles $290
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...43&prodIndex=43&listSize=44&categoryId=543589


 
These are gone.  No sizes left.


----------



## RedDuchess

A whole lot of wedges
Size 37
http://cgi.liveauctions.ebay.com/36...006QQitemZ160226210614QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## Stinas

Pink satin bow sandals - Size 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Lapano - Black Patent size 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

Bling Bling - Pewter - Size 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/PEWTER-CHRISTIA...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Decollete - Size 38 - Black Jazz
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sw33p3a

laureenthemean said:


> Gray patent Decollete, size 39.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-GREY-PATENT-PRIVE-DECOLLETE-SHOES_W0QQitemZ330229329971QQihZ014QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Black patent Clichy, size 40
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Patent-Clichy-size-40_W0QQitemZ320241604470QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Black satin Helmoon, size 37.5, starting bid $99
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Wowzers! I've never seen the grey patent before.  I  them! Are they still being sold in stores?  Where can I find some?


----------



## abcecas123

Black Architeks Size 9.5
BIN $650 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sid=m37&satitle=120249945744&category0=&fvi=1


----------



## mancho

hope this hasn't been posted already!
blue leopard patent pigalle 100's with 'sculpted' heel (?), size 6.5, $399 BIN new!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


----------



## mancho

black patent lapono in 38.5 new! $400 starting bid, $460 BIN. i think  they're my size but i've never tried them on before...too scared to buy :S so i must live vicariously through someone else.

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mancho

purple suede rolandos worn once!
$250 starting bid
size 40

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mancho

ok THIS one i'm super excited about.... EB suede declics!!!!!! they're SO hot. $499 starting bid, brand new! size 36.... anyone know how declics run?? if i'm a wide 37 would these fit me?!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## javaboo

mancho said:


> ok THIS one i'm super excited about.... EB suede declics!!!!!! they're SO hot. $499 starting bid, brand new! size 36.... anyone know how declics run?? if i'm a wide 37 would these fit me?!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-Louboutin-Suede-Declic-Pumps_W0QQitemZ230244156337QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Sorry, no they would be too small. I think they run TTS to 1/2 bigger depending on the width of your foot.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Beautiful! Fuchsia Pink YoYo Zepp Sling 40

Mancho, Sorry I think the Declics would be too small. I still half-sized up in mine.

I love those Grey Patent Decolletes! I guess it's obvious I have soft spot for the Decos!


----------



## JetSetGo!

abcecas123 said:


> Black Architeks Size 9.5
> BIN $650 OBO
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sid=m37&satitle=120249945744&category0=&fvi=1




*^^^^ Warning: these are FAKE*


----------



## Chins4

Python Simples 39.5 BIN $549

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-Christian...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

Nude YoYo Sling Zeppa 40

Gently Used Black Decolletes 38 (the seller says they are simple pumps, but they are not)


----------



## chako012

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Iowa-...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247

grey patene iowa 38 $399 BIN


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Chins4 said:


> Python Simples 39.5 BIN $549
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-Christian...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

I'm crying inside because those aren't a full size smaller.


----------



## hlfinn

i'm crying that they're not a half a size bigger. but python stretches right? cause um, i made an offer. lol


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^lol


----------



## abcecas123

Jetsetgo -
How do you know the black architeks are fake? They looked good to me, but of course I m no expert, in fact I should stop posting cuz this is the second time I post a fake, anyways, I contacted the seller and ask for authenticity and he stated that they are authentic and were purchased at footcandyshoes.com that he still has receipt and the box that were shipped to him from fedex, does footcandy sells fakes?


----------



## addicted

JetSetGo! said:


> *^^^^ Warning: these are FAKE*


 
How were you able to tell?  The pictures are kind of fuzzy.


----------



## letsgoshopping

Chins4 said:


> Python Simples 39.5 BIN $549
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-Christian...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I can't believe no one has snatched these up yet! They're such a great price, especially for a HTF shoe! If those were my size I wouldn't even have submitted a best offer for fear of someone else getting them- I'da hit BIN so fast my head would have spun! LOL!


----------



## Chins4

letsgoshopping said:


> I can't believe no one has snatched these up yet! They're such a great price, especially for a HTF shoe! If those were my size I wouldn't even have submitted a best offer for fear of someone else getting them- I'da hit BIN so fast my head would have spun! LOL!


 
Me2 - just as well they're 2 sizes too big


----------



## letsgoshopping

abcecas123 said:


> Jetsetgo -
> How do you know the black architeks are fake? They looked good to me, but of course I m no expert, in fact I should stop posting cuz this is the second time I post a fake, anyways, I contacted the seller and ask for authenticity and he stated that they are authentic and were purchased at footcandyshoes.com that he still has receipt and the box that were shipped to him from fedex, does footcandy sells fakes?


 
I'm wondering the same thing. They look good to me.


----------



## LavenderIce

abcecas123 said:


> Jetsetgo -
> How do you know the black architeks are fake? They looked good to me, but of course I m no expert, in fact I should stop posting cuz this is the second time I post a fake, anyways, I contacted the seller and ask for authenticity and he stated that they are authentic and were purchased at footcandyshoes.com that he still has receipt and the box that were shipped to him from fedex, does footcandy sells fakes?


 
They look authentic to me.  I have purchased from footcandy and they are legit.  Maybe JSG found something I cannot see or she was looking at a different auction?


----------



## hlfinn

letsgoshopping said:


> I can't believe no one has snatched these up yet! They're such a great price, especially for a HTF shoe! If those were my size I wouldn't even have submitted a best offer for fear of someone else getting them- I'da hit BIN so fast my head would have spun! LOL!


 

well for me they're 1/2 a size too small and so rather than spend the whole amount and then have to eat it or resell it, i was hoping to get them for a little less. if they were my size i prob would have bin'ed. lol.  we'll see. someone might yet bin or have a higher offer than me.


----------



## KillerTofu

I'm so glad I'm not the only one who thought/thinks the Atchiteks JSG posted are genuine! And I'm pretty good at eyeing fakes.


----------



## canismajor

Amazing deal~
It's also OBO! 



Chins4 said:


> Python Simples 39.5 BIN $549
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Python-Simple-Pumps-39-5-9-5_W0QQitemZ220225333828QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## surlygirl

Do the Simples in Python run TTS? I take a 40 in the Decolletes, maybe a 39.5 in a material that will stretch more. I'm so confused!


----------



## JetSetGo!

JetSetGo! said:


> Black Architeks Size 9.5
> BIN $650 OBO
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...0=&fvi=1
> 
> ^^^^ Warning: these are FAKE



I am SO SORRY everyone! 
*These are real. I thought they were a different listing. *
Again, I apologize!!!! Please forgive me!
:shame:


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Surly*, 39.5 may fit. 
I go up a half size in Simples and a whole in Decolletes.

Good luck &#8211; those would be a steal!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

surlygirl said:


> Do the Simples in Python run TTS? I take a 40 in the Decolletes, maybe a 39.5 in a material that will stretch more. I'm so confused!


 
I've heard python stretches, but I don't have these myself so I can't say for sure. But, my Decollete size is 1/2 size larger than my Simple size, so those might just work for you.


----------



## javaboo

The Architeks are authentic 

Thats ok JetsSetGo, everyone makes mistakes sometimes... no worries


----------



## Lynn12

Look at the font on the Paris printed on the insole in this picture from the python Simple listing on ebay.  It is different than the font on my other CLs.  Does the font vary between styles?


----------



## LavenderIce

Lynn12 said:


> Look at the font on the Paris printed on the insole in this picture from the python Simple listing on ebay. It is different than the font on my other CLs. Does the font vary between styles?


 
I will have to look at the font of my shoes to compare, but what bothered me about the picture, is the look of the scales.  I know photo editing can sometimes make the pic blurry, maybe affecting the way the scales look or maybe it's the angle of the picture.  If it's a fake, it's the first python simple I have seen.


----------



## boslvuton

surlygirl said:


> Do the Simples in Python run TTS? I take a 40 in the Decolletes, maybe a 39.5 in a material that will stretch more. I'm so confused!




surly- if these are only half a size down, i say go for it!  Alot of people here say the python stretches alot, so I'm assuming if you are a 40 these would fit after a few wears... also, if for some reason they don't, you could always resell them-  They are so popular you could even resell them at retail (795$)and still make $ on it since they are at a great price point already!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thank you, Javaboo. I feel terrible for jumping the gun!

Oh well, here are some goodies...

Delicious Python Hung Ups from NGG 36 

Fab Raspberry T-Strap Kika 39.5 (?) $349 BIN


----------



## archygirl

Boots in a 42!
http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID


----------



## mystically

Black Patent and Cork Activas
Size 36
BIN 439.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ladydeluxe

Wahhh, I don't know where to post these b/c I don't think it's a great/HTF find but heck, here they are:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Don't kill me! I know they're the infamous 'K' shoes LOL


----------



## sailornep5

Black Helmuts sz 38.5 BIN $549:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## *Magdalena*

CL Suede Tie d'Orsay in Brown...TDF!!!!
Reg $950 Sale $428 Available in size 37

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...26&cmCat=cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697


----------



## DamierAddict

Avedere Suede Boot 								 
 						  					 							 							 						 									 									 											 													  												 													Original: $1,120.00 												
 											 												 													SALE: $560.00 												
		   											                     										 			 								 						 					 				 			 			 		        				    		 	    		  				 				 	     		      				 						 					 				 				 	    		                 	   	  	 			 				 				 	        			 	      						 				 				      		         	        			      	      		 	     					 							 				 				 						 								 										 										 									 							 					 						 				  			 				 				 					  					      			 						   				      	     		 	 	 		 				  	 			  		   			  		   					  			 					  	  		   	   								  	   									         									        		Original:  									        		$625.00
									         									        		SALE:  									        		$313.00 								  	    			 								  	  		  	 					  	  		  						 					  				  			  			  			   			  		 			 	 		 	  		 	 		 	 		


  									 									 									 															 									 									Pave Patent Mary Jane Pump 								 
 						  					 							 							 						 									 									 											 													  												 													Original: $625.00 												
 											 												 													SALE: $313.00 												

 			 			 		        				    		 	    		  				 				 	     		      				 						 					 				 				 	    		                 	   	  	 			 				 				 	        			 	      						 				 				      		         	        			      	      		 	     					 							 				 				 						 								 										 										 									 							 					 						 				  			 				 				 					  					      			 						   				      	     		 	 	 		 				  	 			  		   			  		   					  			 					  	  		   	   								  	   									         									        		Original:  									        		$950.00
									         									        		SALE:  									        		$475.00 								  	    			 								  	  		  	 					  	  		  						 					  				  			  			  			   			  		 			 	 		 	  		 	 		 	 		


  									 									 									 															 									 									Suede Tie d'Orsay 								 
 						  					 							 							 						 									 									 											 													  												 													Original: $950.00 												
 											 												 													SALE: $475.00


----------



## DamierAddict

Was:  											$1,120.00 										 										
NOW:  										$504.00 										 									 								 							 					 			 		











 													 														 															 																  		 		 				  					 						 							 									 											 													 													 												 										 								 							 							  							 							 							 															 							 									  										 											 													 												 										 								             											 											 												 													 		 		 				 						 								 								 										 										 										 										 										 										 										 									 								 								  										 										Was:  											$950.00 										 										
NOW:  										$428.00


----------



## Kamilla850

OMG Silver Cabaret/Cravtouza in a size 38 $499 or BO (I wish these were my size, I would scoop them up in a minute)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hlfinn

someone snagged the python simples. hopefully not a reseller.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ maybe someone here snagged them. I was debating the BIN, too!


----------



## Chins4

Magenta Suede Pigalles 42 starting bid $249

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Red suede Bourge 36.5 BIN $485

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-CHRISTIAN...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mancho

javaboo said:


> Sorry, no they would be too small. I think they run TTS to 1/2 bigger depending on the width of your foot.


 


JetSetGo! said:


> Beautiful! Fuchsia Pink YoYo Zepp Sling 40
> 
> Mancho, Sorry I think the Declics would be too small. I still half-sized up in mine.
> 
> I love those Grey Patent Decolletes! I guess it's obvious I have soft spot for the Decos!


 
awww.  oh well. thanks for the sizing advice ladies. they're so beautiful though! and the price is so good and free shipping?! i wonder why they're such a good deal.....makes me a little bit suspicious. someone get them!


----------



## dallas

hlfinn said:


> someone snagged the python simples. hopefully not a reseller.




I'm sure that the buyer is a reseller here in Australia. I have 'watched' quite a few of her auctions in the past.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Sorry if already posted:

Glitters in size 36!!!

http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...&prodIndex=106&listSize=109&categoryId=544241


----------



## chako012

Apparently your not allowed to import snake skin into Australia but quite a few of us have been able to do it lately..I'm still too scared incase it gets confiscated!


----------



## Souzie

Tiger Decollete 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.ca/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Black Som1 Clichy w/ silver heel 35.5 and 36
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Loubou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JRed

dallas said:


> I'm sure that the buyer is a reseller here in Australia. I have 'watched' quite a few of her auctions in the past.



i am actually the happy winner of the python simples!  the seller accepted my offer.  i will post pics when they arrive.  i love the simple pumps!  

btw, i am not a reseller!  the items i sell are all mine and i've either worn them or decided they are not suitable.  if i get lucky, i might be able to sell stuff close to the price i paid for them but i don't make money out of buying and selling, especially from australia where it costs heaps to have them sent over.


----------



## angelstacie04

chako012 said:


> Apparently your not allowed to import snake skin into Australia but quite a few of us have been able to do it lately..I'm still too scared incase it gets confiscated!


 
aww, that is so unfair.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Congrats *JRed*!!!!


----------



## surlygirl

Congrats, JRed! I hope they work out for you, but if not ... .


----------



## Chins4

Leopard patent NPs with gold tip 37 BIN $600

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Louboutin-Pri...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

or Black Glitter NPs 40 BIN $869

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dallas

JRed said:


> i am actually the happy winner of the python simples!  the seller accepted my offer.  i will post pics when they arrive.  i love the simple pumps!
> 
> btw, i am not a reseller!  the items i sell are all mine and i've either worn them or decided they are not suitable.  if i get lucky, i might be able to sell stuff close to the price i paid for them but i don't make money out of buying and selling, especially from australia where it costs heaps to have them sent over.




You have my congratulations and my apologies. I remember quite some time ago watching one of your auctions for a pair of decolletes; oh God how I wanted them, but turns out I wouldn't have been able to squeeze my hooves in them. And as far as if you make money or not, it's none of my business and good for you if you do. (I remember your decolletes were a steal). Once again, you have my apologies for thinking you were a reseller.

Are you worried about bringing Python into the country? Customs will be on it pretty quickly, be careful.


----------



## DamierAddict

More Colors Available
 									 									 									 															 									 									Laced Espadrille 								 
 						  					 							 							 						 									 									 											 													  												 													Original: $330.00 												
 											 												 													SALE: $247.00 												
		   											                     										 			 								 						 					 				 			 			 		        				    		 	    		  				 				 	     		      				 						 					 				 				 	    		                 	   	  	 			 				 				 	        			 	      						 				 				      		         	        			      	      		 	     					 							 				 				 						 								 										 										 									 							 					 						 				  			 				 				 					  					      			 						   				      	     		 	 	 		 				  	 			  		   			  		   					  			 					  	  		   	   								  	   									         									        		Original:  									        		$760.00
									         									        		SALE:  									        		$380.00 								  	    			 								  	  		  	 					  	  		  						 					  				  			  			  			   			  		 			 	 		 	  		 	 		 	 		


  									 									 									 															 									 									Ankle Bootie 								 
 						  					 							 							 						 									 									 											 													  												 													Original: $760.00 												
 											 												 													SALE: $380.00 												

 			 			 		        				    		 	    		  				 				 	     		      				 						 					 				 				 	    		                 	   	  	 			 				 				 	        			 	      						 				 				      		         	        			      	      		 	     					 							 				 				 						 								 										 										 									 							 					 						 				  			 				 				 					  					      			 						   				      	     		 	 	 		 				  	 			  		   			  		   					  			 					  	  		   	   								  	   									         									        		Original:  									        		$810.00
									         									        		SALE:  									        		$405.00 								  	    			 								  	  		  	 					  	  		  						 					  				  			  			  			   			  		 			 	 		 	  		 	 		 	 		


  									 									 									 															 									 									Legionana Flat 								 
 						  					 							 							 						 									 									 											 													  												 													Original: $810.00 												
 											 												 													SALE: $405.00 												

 			 			 		        				    		 	    		  				 				 				     				   	     		      				 						 					 				 				 	    		                 	   	  	 			 				 				 	        			 	      						 				 				      		         	        			      	      		 	     					 							 				 				 						 								 										 										 									 							 					 						 				  			 				 				 					  					      			 						   				      	     		 	 	 		 				  	 			  		   			  		   					  			 					  	  		   	   								  	   									         									        		Original:  									        		$770.00
									         									        		SALE:  									        		$577.00 								  	    			 								  	  		  	 					  	  		  						 					  				  			  			  			   			  		 			 	 		 	  		 	 		 	 		


 								 				    						  	  					 								 						  											 					  		More Colors Available
 									 									 									 															 									 									Suede Platform Sandal 								 
 						  					 							 							 						 									 									 											 													  												 													Original: $770.00 												
 											 												 													SALE: $577.00


----------



## Lynn12

Black patent Clichy 100mm size 40 (brand new) $499 auction ends in one day.  Warning....these run small - probably fit a 8 1/2-9 regular shoe size.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110244732750


----------



## Stinas

Rolando - Wine - Size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300217225928&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020


----------



## shopalot

hlfinn said:


> someone snagged the python simples. hopefully not a reseller.



I wish I had saw these earlier!
This would have been worth breaking my ban for!



JRed said:


> i am actually the happy winner of the python simples!  the seller accepted my offer.  i will post pics when they arrive.  i love the simple pumps!
> 
> btw, i am not a reseller!  the items i sell are all mine and i've either worn them or decided they are not suitable.  if i get lucky, i might be able to sell stuff close to the price i paid for them but i don't make money out of buying and selling, especially from australia where it costs heaps to have them sent over.



Congrats JRed, let's hope you don't run into any custom problems!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Super Gorgeous!

Red Eel Decollete 37.5 &#8211; $399 starting bid or $499 BIN

This seller doesn't know what he has, so he's calling them Rolandos.


----------



## sw33p3a

Stinas said:


> Rolando - Wine - Size 37.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300217225928&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020


 
Goodness! My suede tie d'orsay's are a 38.  I wonder if I can fit these?? What is retail price for Rolando's?


----------



## Stinas

sw33p3a said:


> Goodness! My suede tie d'orsay's are a 38. I wonder if I can fit these?? What is retail price for Rolando's?


I want to say around 650, but they are hard to find.
If your a 38 in the tie d'orsays these might be tight on you.  Not sure because I dont have either, but the Rolando fit TTS for me when I tried them on.


----------



## sw33p3a

Thanks Stinas, oh to have smaller feet right now!


----------



## laureenthemean

Glitters size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bulletproofsoul

laureenthemean said:


> Glitters size 38
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Glitter-No-Prive-Slingback-38-7-5_W0QQitemZ300218679305QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-GLITTER-PRIVE-shoes-38-7-5-8_W0QQitemZ260233058922QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




OMG, the first are the rare silvers!!!  I have never wanted bigger feet so badly in my life!


----------



## canismajor

Beige Patent MISS BOXE
Size 35.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/christian-loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

(They're such a versatile, pretty color... 
I would snatch this up if it was a 36 or 36.5! )


----------



## bulletproofsoul

bulletproofsoul said:


> OMG, the first are the rare silvers!!!  I have never wanted bigger feet so badly in my life!



LOL, is the seller reading this thread?  Their price just went up $100.00!


----------



## JRed

dallas said:


> You have my congratulations and my apologies. I remember quite some time ago watching one of your auctions for a pair of decolletes; oh God how I wanted them, but turns out I wouldn't have been able to squeeze my hooves in them. And as far as if you make money or not, it's none of my business and good for you if you do. (I remember your decolletes were a steal). Once again, you have my apologies for thinking you were a reseller.
> 
> Are you worried about bringing Python into the country? Customs will be on it pretty quickly, be careful.


 
thank you, dallas.  it's no problem at all.  i have mixed feelings about resellers so i just wanted to clarify that it was a tpf member that got lucky!  of course, there will be pics.....

since the skin is treated, i didn't think that it would be an issue importing it in.  i've had cl python sent to me before.  omg, i so hope nothing happens.  i'm gonna check the customs site......


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude Rolande, size 40.5 BIN $610
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## goldiegreen

Black Simple pumps sz 36 at $520!!!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1208916797219&ev19=5:6


----------



## boslvuton

laureenthemean said:


> Glitters size 38
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Glitter-No-Prive-Slingback-38-7-5_W0QQitemZ300218679305QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-GLITTER-PRIVE-shoes-38-7-5-8_W0QQitemZ260233058922QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





NOOOOOOO  i love these but the price is too high... I can't justify paying 1000$ for shoes yet


----------



## Stinas

NP - Patent Leopard - Size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

My fav seller!!!  I soo wish these were my size!

Palace - Red Velvet - Size 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-SJPs-FAVORI...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

Lady Gres - Grey Suede - Size 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sw33p3a

boslvuton said:


> NOOOOOOO i love these but the price is too high... I can't justify paying 1000$ for shoes yet


 
I feel ya Bos!  I don't think I can go over $800 yet.


----------



## Chins4

Be-Luxe has a new shipment of patent Helmuts - sizes 38 - 41. But hold you breath for the BIN...................$1995!!!!! 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## boslvuton

Great for small feet!!!  So beautiful!!! *ROCCIA YOYO ZEPPA SHOES 36.5/6.5 
*

http://cgi.ebay.ca/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## boslvuton

Chins4 said:


> Be-Luxe has a new shipment of patent Helmuts - sizes 38 - 41. But hold you breath for the BIN...................$1995!!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Black-HELMUT-Heels-Shoes-40-11_W0QQitemZ290225094151QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Thats crazy!!!!  Don't they retail for under 600$$!??!?!


----------



## Edrine

Chins4 said:


> Be-Luxe has a new shipment of patent Helmuts - sizes 38 - 41. But hold you breath for the BIN...................$1995!!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Fuchsia Rolando, 36.5  No pictures, but reputable seller
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

The new Be-luxe prices are absurd. I wonder if anyone will pay that????? I would never.


----------



## TaishasMan

Incredibly gorgeous patent burgundy/red Very Prives with a golden tip just popped up at saks.com!  Unfortunately half a size too big for my girlfriend, she's a 38 in the Simples, so I'm guess ing she'd need a 38 in the patent Very Prives, too...this however is a 38.5...I guess they'll be going to the lucky girl whoever has that size out there:





here's the link: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1208950593696&ev19=3:6
...anyone of you who sees them online or anywhere in a size 38 please write me ASAP!!!


----------



## archygirl

JetSetGo! said:


> The new Be-luxe prices are absurd. I wonder if anyone will pay that????? I would never.



These are my HG shoe, but there is no way I would pay that. What is she thinking?!


----------



## Noegirl05

TaishasMan said:


> Incredibly gorgeous patent burgundy/red Very Prives with a golden tip just popped up at saks.com! Unfortunately half a size too big for my girlfriend, she's a 38 in the Simples, so I'm guess ing she'd need a 38 in the patent Very Prives, too...this however is a 38.5...I guess they'll be going to the lucky girl whoever has that size out there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the link: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1208950593696&ev19=3:6
> ...anyone of you who sees them online or anywhere in a size 38 please write me ASAP!!!


 

Actually you should go UP a HALF size fromyour simple sizein these... the 38.5 probably would have been perfect


----------



## MKWMDA

^^ Thats what I was thinking. Gosh I hate when that happens, you pass over something awesome because you dont realize it will fit...:s


----------



## xboobielicousx

Helmuts for 1995?!!! omg that is INSANE!  I just ordered mine , albeit they are black jazz and not patent for under $600...i wonder if she will get any buyers?


----------



## xboobielicousx

black patent yoyo BIN 349.99 
37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## xboobielicousx

here are some more listings from beluxe priced at $1995 BIN...Ballet Flats..do you think it could be a mistake or something? i didn't even know these were HTF?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MKWMDA

That must be a misprice. The ones in my size (41) that I saw earlier were not that much.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Here's another pair from Be-Luxe DECLIC sz 35.5, but for $1,995?????  Don't these retail for $6-700???  Geesh..

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262


----------



## compulsivepurse

Be-luxe has random sizes starting at $1995, and others at $795 in the same shoe - I think they mispriced a set of them. He/she set the auctions to start all at the same time, and maybe s/he put the wrong auto price in.


----------



## japskivt

It has to be a misprice - all of the shoes at 1995.... either they got hacked after someone stole their photos or he copied one auction and made all of them and so they are all mispriced.


----------



## Noegirl05

Rodeodrivefashionista~
Nude VP with RED toe
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350052063457&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

Nude patent Privitata BIN $949.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120251823505&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## UliUli

I think all this craziness with prices has to do with the fact that yesterday was a special listing day for powersellers (like 10c or something). So a lot of the sellers just got the templates listed and then will edit the listings... I think so....


----------



## Noegirl05

^i agree


----------



## Noegirl05

Size 41 helmut $375

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-LOUBO...hZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Edrine

Noegirl05 said:


> Size 41 helmut $375
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-LOUBO...hZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


 

i am sooo watching these


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^^ Edrine girl you better buy them now... they retail for $580 plus these resellers have them listed for rediculous prices!!!!


----------



## Edrine

Noegirl05 said:


> ^^^^ Edrine girl you better buy them now... they retail for $580 plus these resellers have them listed for rediculous prices!!!!


 
i wear sz 42..do u think i could get away w/it being a 41??


----------



## Noegirl05

^ YES helmuts run REALLY big!!! Stinas say go down one FULL size


----------



## shopalot

That Helmut price is incredible!
Edrine you should get them!!!!

$1,995 for Helmuts from Be-luxe, there must be a pricing error!


----------



## canismajor

.


----------



## canismajor

Red Karey DECOLLETE
Size 37
BIN 299
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-AWESOME-CHR...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Black SOM1
Size 37.5
BIN 299
http://search.ebay.com/louboutin_W0QQdfspZ1QQfromZR40QQfsooZ2QQfsopZ2QQsbrsrtZd

Silver CATARIBBON Espadrilles
Size 41
BIN 159
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-AUTHENTIC-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

Black kid Simple 85s 37.5 BIN £210 ($420)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Wine Rolandos 41 starting bid £250

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

Brown SIMPLE 100
Size 39
BIN 399, OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Pewter Yoyo Zeppa, size 38.5 $785
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat271001


----------



## Stinas

xnplo said:


> Brown SIMPLE 100
> Size 39
> BIN 399, OBO
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Simple-100-NEW-Size-39_W0QQitemZ270231401683QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Thanks for listing.  These are my listing


----------



## hlfinn

oh stina i am so sad! i wish they were my size. i was literally sitting here before wondering if i could make my size 40 feet fit in to them! lol


----------



## Stinas

hlfinn said:


> oh stina i am so sad! i wish they were my size. i was literally sitting here before wondering if i could make my size 40 feet fit in to them! lol


awww...I wish they did. lol


----------



## JetSetGo!

Beautiful "Butterscotch" Jazz Decollete Size 38.5 starting bid $99!

Light Pink Satin Catwoman 130mm size 38

I think these may have been posted before, but they are so beautiful I had to post them!


----------



## boslvuton

Green lady gres 40 BIN 496!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

NP glitter (gold trim), size 37, starting bid $100
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude Catenita
http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...dex=true&perPageElements=10&categoryId=468204


----------



## lolitablue

Stinas said:


> awww...I wish they did. lol


 
What is 40?  for a size 8.5?


----------



## Stinas

lolitablue said:


> What is 40?  for a size 8.5?


40 in Louboutin can be about a 9-9.5 us


----------



## Stinas

Decollete - Black Jazz 868 - Size 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-CHRIS...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

Helmut - White/Cream Leather - Size 37 - VERY CHEAP! SOMEONE PLEASE BUY!  I wish they were my size!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180234350908&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008


----------



## boslvuton

Stinas said:


> Helmut - White/Cream Leather - Size 37 - VERY CHEAP! SOMEONE PLEASE BUY!  I wish they were my size!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180234350908&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008





Don't worry stinas, I know alot of people are watching these....


----------



## Stinas

^^^LOL
I keeping wondering if I can shove my foot into them lol
hmmmm....Is one size smaller much of a difference?
They really are a great price!


----------



## can008

Stinas said:


> Helmut - White/Cream Leather - Size 37 - VERY CHEAP! SOMEONE PLEASE BUY!  I wish they were my size!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180234350908&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008



i want this sooo bad...  (but i need them in 35)...


----------



## laureenthemean

lolitablue said:


> What is 40?  for a size 8.5?



It depends on the shoe, but *Stinas* is right, it's usually 9-9.5.


----------



## Chins4

Nude satin Simples 40 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-CHRISTIAN...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hlfinn

oooh are 2 pairs of nude satin shoes too much? lol


----------



## xboobielicousx

im a 36 in helmuts...can i pad these up to make them fit!!! what a great buy!




Stinas said:


> Helmut - White/Cream Leather - Size 37 - VERY CHEAP! SOMEONE PLEASE BUY! I wish they were my size!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180234350908&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008


----------



## canismajor

Wine ROLANDO
Size 39
BIN 650
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## archygirl

Stinas said:


> Helmut - White/Cream Leather - Size 37 - VERY CHEAP! SOMEONE PLEASE BUY!  I wish they were my size!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180234350908&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008





I am I am I am!!!!!


----------



## Chins4

Check out the new Roccia python wedge - haven't seen this before. Also python version of La Falaise. Not sure if either are  or 

http://www.pamjenkins.co.uk/louboutin-shoes.html


----------



## mooks

A fab deal, wish I could stuff my feet in them!

Leopard Pigalles 38 $299 BIN!!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-CHRISTIAN...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fmd914

Chins4 said:


> Check out the new Roccia python wedge - haven't seen this before. Also python version of La Falaise. Not sure if either are  or
> 
> http://www.pamjenkins.co.uk/louboutin-shoes.html


 

Chin - I tried on the python version of the La Falaise in Vegas.  It was .  But at $1300, i just couldn't do it.  Not with my having been so bad lately!


----------



## keya

mooks said:


> A fab deal, wish I could stuff my feet in them!
> 
> Leopard Pigalles 38 $299 BIN!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PIGALLE-HEELS-SHOES-8-leopard_W0QQitemZ220227663593QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I would've snagged those up (in spite of having put myself on a ban) if they were the 4" heel version.


----------



## mooks

^^^ They would have been perfect for me as I can't do more than a 3 inch heel


----------



## Edrine

Noegirl05 said:


> ^ YES helmuts run REALLY big!!! Stinas say go down one FULL size


 

Noe, i bit the bullet and snagged the hemluts...i'm praying that they fit


----------



## Noegirl05

Edrine~ Funny I just checked them and thought what is edrine waiting for LOL... They ARE gonna fit! Some people go down more than that! I can't wait to see them on you!!!


----------



## Chins4

Black patent Rolandes 38.5 BIN $400

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

NP 942 platforms in TIGER sz 37 $548.90 

original $795

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446159927&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709487&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1209072405880


----------



## JetSetGo!

Chins4 said:


> Check out the new Roccia python wedge - haven't seen this before. Also python version of La Falaise. Not sure if either are  or
> 
> http://www.pamjenkins.co.uk/louboutin-shoes.html



Love the La Falaise!


----------



## more_CHOOS

CL Balet wedge in Gray sz 37

Sale: $270

http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...39&prodIndex=39&listSize=42&categoryId=543589


----------



## more_CHOOS

CL Mousse Clou flats sz 38

Original $625
Sale: $350

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...35&cmCat=cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697

cheaper at Neimans

Sale $313

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat8840736cat12110736cat14140784cat12580744


----------



## keya

These have probably been posted already (?), but it's the leopard pigalles 70mm in a 38, BIN $275

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Pigal...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Patent Lapono Size 42  Gently worn $299 BIN
these run super-small! best for a CL 41 wearer


----------



## javaboo

Not sure if this was posted. Lace VP size 10:
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## hlfinn

omg i ADORE those lace vps! eek!


----------



## archygirl

FINALLY, I won a pair of Helmuts! will post photos as soon as I pick them up tomorrow!

My HG shoe...


----------



## archygirl

Stinas said:


> Helmut - White/Cream Leather - Size 37 - VERY CHEAP! SOMEONE PLEASE BUY!  I wish they were my size!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180234350908&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008




Stinas, I WON them! Yeah! $355


----------



## boslvuton

archygirl said:


> Stinas, I WON them! Yeah! $355


 

congrats archy girl!!  They are beautiful!!  I was THIS CLOSE to bidding, but I remembered I have something similar already on its way to me!


----------



## Chins4

archygirl said:


> Stinas, I WON them! Yeah! $355


 
Congrats - what a bargain  Can't wait to see modelling pics


----------



## laureenthemean

Black patent Rolande, size 38.5, BIN $400
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SheeDevil

Jaws 37.5 BIN $550.00
Item number: 290225590734


----------



## JetSetGo!

There are some goodies out there!

Dark Red Mouche Slings (pre-Ambrosina) 39 $550 BIN


----------



## Noegirl05

WOW there are some good deals


----------



## xboobielicousx

congrats! they are so pretty! what a great price!



archygirl said:


> Stinas, I WON them! Yeah! $355


----------



## Stinas

archygirl said:


> Stinas, I WON them! Yeah! $355


YAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Cant wait to see pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Souzie

Black Caracolo size 35 
http://cgi.ebay.ca/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Nude Caracolo size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.ca/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fmd914

Nude patent and Black patent Simple 70mm Size 36

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/cl-finds-htf-or-great-deals-214218-124.html


----------



## fmd914

Leopard Rolando  Sizes 35.5 and 41

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1209179930323


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Omg!   Have you guys seen these before?!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jessicaelizabet

I sooo wish these were my size! I love orange, and this seems like a good price. Also size 41 on there too.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Ah, the pink glitters 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Stinas, I'm posting these in your honor, lol.  BIN 730
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jessicaelizabet

BIN 75  sz 36 periwinkle/red espadrilles, cute if you have something to wear with
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Why in the world does be-luxe have all of her shoes, regardless of size, listed for BIN 1,995.00?!!! WTF  Has she gone off her rocker? And there's no option to bid, only BIN. It's kind of crazy.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Sz 38 Gold Caracolo. I haven't seen this color so figured it might be HTF and price is good as well. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gold-Leather-Zi...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jessicaelizabet

I've never seen these, but they look really interesting and I bet they look hot on, but they are, of course, overpriced, b/c it's NGG
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## archygirl

jessicaelizabet said:


> Stinas, I'm posting these in your honor, lol.  BIN 730
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-snake-python-helmut-heels-35-5-36_W0QQitemZ330231217290QQihZ014QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




She has been trying to sell them for a while, is it the size? I wish they were my size, that price is so reasonable!


----------



## archygirl

Chins4 said:


> Congrats - what a bargain  Can't wait to see modelling pics



Check out pics here...
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...of-your-louboutins-72412-299.html#post6154234


----------



## jessicaelizabet

archygirl said:


> She has been trying to sell them for a while, is it the size? I wish they were my size, that price is so reasonable!



It must be the size cause not that many ppl take a 35.5 I don't think usually it's 5 or 6.


----------



## archygirl

Hurry, only 22 mins, and have been authenticated in the thread here..Magenta Suede Pigalles, 
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

They are a 42 too!


----------



## archygirl

Another pair, these leopard pigalles with low heel and LOW PRICE. Authenticated here first...Thanks Ashakes!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## KillerTofu

Ooh, electric blue lizard Simple 100s, 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
BIN $1299, starting bid $399 (reserve not met, though).


----------



## boslvuton

KillerTofu said:


> Ooh, electric blue lizard Simple 100s, 38.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Simple-Pump-100-Blue-Lizard-38-5_W0QQitemZ190217825511QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> BIN $1299, starting bid $399 (reserve not met, though).




OH MY GOD- I've been looking for these~~~~~


----------



## La Vanguardia

CL Catarribon wedge espadrilles, excellent condition, size 35
http://www.luxury-shops.com/1_search/detail.php?ID=7614&category=&subcat=&designer=46


----------



## Stinas

jessicaelizabet said:


> Stinas, I'm posting these in your honor, lol.  BIN 730
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I would have snatched them up if they were my size!
She has been trying to sell them for ages now.


----------



## sara999

aww they are my size i think but i can't afford them


----------



## JetSetGo!

Gorgeous Glitter & Gold Numero Prive Size 40
The real deal! I believe these belong to a fellow tPF member. 
Starting $749 / BIN $950


----------



## canismajor

Yellow Suede LADY GRES
Size 38.5
Start 499, BIN 599
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## boslvuton

xnplo said:


> Yellow Suede LADY GRES
> Size 38.5
> Start 499, BIN 599
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-LADY-GRES-YELLOW-SUEDE-38-5-8-5_W0QQitemZ140228118708QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




I can't decide if I LOVE or HATE these... what do you ladies think!?!?


----------



## canismajor

It looks like a tricky color when considering skin tone matching.  Otherwise, I think it's a beautifully rich color.



boslvuton said:


> I can't decide if I LOVE or HATE these... what do you ladies think!?!?


----------



## Chins4

Black satin Lady Gres 39 - no reserve

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gold Lola Flores 39 - no reserve

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

B/W Activa 38.5 BIn $440

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTH-LOUBOUTI...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lorrmich

boslvuton said:


> I can't decide if I LOVE or HATE these... what do you ladies think!?!?


 
I love them!! But not my size


----------



## lorrmich

Chins4 said:


> Black satin Lady Gres 39 - no reserve
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-SATIN-PEEPTOE-SHOES-SIZE-6-39_W0QQitemZ170213963598QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Gold Lola Flores 39 - no reserve
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LOLA-FLORES-BEIGE-PUMPS-SIZE-39_W0QQitemZ290225908282QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> B/W Activa 38.5 BIn $440
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTH-LOUBOUTI...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
thanks chins, I put the lady gres on my watch list.  If the price doesn't go to high, I would love to snag these.


----------



## Noegirl05

boslvuton said:


> I can't decide if I LOVE or HATE these... what do you ladies think!?!?


 
I think they are a great price and you could always have them dyed if you find you don't love them


----------



## Chins4

lorrmich said:


> thanks chins, I put the lady gres on my watch list. If the price doesn't go to high, I would love to snag these.


 
Keeping 'em crossed for you


----------



## mooks

archygirl said:


> Another pair, these leopard pigalles with low heel and LOW PRICE. Authenticated here first...Thanks Ashakes!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LEOPARD-PATENT-PIGALLE-PUMPS-39-9_W0QQitemZ320244715353QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Those would be perfect for me!! I've been so spendy recently though....maybe I'll just watch for now


----------



## canismajor

Tortoise VP
Size 38.5
Start 149
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
_
(Wish this was my size... :cry

_


----------



## hlfinn

me too! eek stunning!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Magenta Simples, size 36
$349 OBO

I seriously wish these were my size- I've been trying to track down a pair for the longest time!

http://cgi.ebay.com/525-AUTH-CHRIST...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Noegirl05

xnplo said:


> Tortoise VP
> Size 38.5
> Start 149
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Turtle-Patent-Very-Prive-38-5-8-8-5_W0QQitemZ260234279775QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> _(Wish this was my size... :cry_


 
:cry: man am i sad... I wanted those soooo bad ughhh


----------



## canismajor

Wow, I just went back on the link to admire them some more... ... and they're sold already! Somebody here?  Modeling pics?!   I think tortoise is my new obsession... 



Noegirl05 said:


> :cry: man am i sad... I wanted those soooo bad ughhh


----------



## Noegirl05

I have wanted them for sooo long!!! Ugghhh the search continues


----------



## Noegirl05

Minimette silve wedge BIN $280 size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160234565072&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## Chins4

Pewter Lady Gres 38.5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170214156065&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## jessicaelizabet

My Purse Addiction said:


> Magenta Simples, size 36
> $349 OBO
> 
> I seriously wish these were my size- I've been trying to track down a pair for the longest time!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/525-AUTH-CHRIST...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



How do the simples fit? I've never tried any of these on cause they don't carry them here at the ONLY store that has lous anywhere within 600 miles of me, ugh!  I wear 36.5 in VP and the No Drive shoe but I have a slingback with a toe that looks like a simple and it's a 37., What d'yas think?TIA   ~Jess


----------



## Chins4

My Simple size is the same as my VP if that helps


----------



## mooks

jessicaelizabet said:


> How do the simples fit? I've never tried any of these on cause they don't carry them here at the ONLY store that has lous anywhere within 600 miles of me, ugh!  I wear 36.5 in VP and the No Drive shoe but I have a slingback with a toe that looks like a simple and it's a 37., What d'yas think?TIA   ~Jess



I went up a half size in my simples having tried them on during a full day of shopping and hence hot feet, then went to wear them with tights and they were too big so exchanged them for my usual size of 39. I'd say they run TTS


----------



## jessicaelizabet

^^^Ok thanks guys. The magenta's are a .5 size smaller than what I wear so I prob couldn't wear them   _BUT_....I'm am trying to get my HG right now!! Eeeek! I'm just trying to convince her to pick me, pick me.  Could you imagine?! My HG, finally!  Yes, well, I guess you can imagine, or at least Chins can b/c she just got hers. Wish me luck ladies, I'm on a mission


----------



## Chins4

Keeping everything crossed for you..............sending good thoughts


----------



## jessicaelizabet

They still have the magenta oh my sling at...umm, I think it's Barneys but I dunno if Purseaddiction is looking for just the pump or the color in particular. Just FYI.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I'm looking for the Simple pump in magenta. I tried the O My Sling and the style didn't really look right on me. Thanks though! And good luck getting your HGs!!!


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Yurp, it's barneys:
http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...eIndex=4&perPageElements=10&categoryId=544241


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Oh ok and thank you very much. I would say pray very hard but I don't think you're supposed to pray for material things lol so just wish really hard. Thanks guys


----------



## Chins4

Blue Python Fontanete 37 - not an amazing deal but OMG what a colour!!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/OMG-BLUE-PYTH...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## angelstacie04

jessicaelizabet said:


> ^^^Ok thanks guys. The magenta's are a .5 size smaller than what I wear so I prob couldn't wear them   _BUT_....I'm am trying to get my HG right now!! Eeeek! I'm just trying to convince her to pick me, pick me.  Could you imagine?! My HG, finally!  Yes, well, I guess you can imagine, or at least Chins can b/c she just got hers. Wish me luck ladies, I'm on a mission


 

Whats an HG?


----------



## Chins4

angelstacie04 said:


> Whats an HG?


 
Holy Grail


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Holy Grail. 

Edit: Sorry Chins, posted at the same time as you!


----------



## Chins4

Great minds think alike


----------



## archygirl

jessicaelizabet said:


> Why in the world does be-luxe have all of her shoes, regardless of size, listed for BIN 1,995.00?!!! WTF  Has she gone off her rocker? And there's no option to bid, only BIN. It's kind of crazy.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Mary-Jane-Ballet-Flats-Shoes-37-5-7_W0QQitemZ360045803135QQihZ023QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




She has my size, but not for that price! I asked her why they are 4X retail...no response yet.


----------



## sailornep5

Double check authenticity, but here are a pair of black suede Very Prives signed by Monsieur Louboutin...size 38....BIN $450!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

Pony Hair PIGALLE
Size 40
BIN 399
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

LOOK AT THESE BEAUTIES...helmuts BIN $390 ONLY sz 35...I'm thinking, but don't these run big?

Item: 120254478493


----------



## Stinas

Tiger Patent NP - Size 36.5 - $280 BIN w/BO!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## smurfet

^such a good deal!  and my size too!  Boohoo...


----------



## laureenthemean

Sale at Saks.com!

Leopard pony hair Rolando, size 35.5 $518
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1209370077716

Black Bling Blings, many sizes $871.50
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1209370077715

Black Ernesta Plateau w/ gold tip 39.5 and 41 $549.50
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1209370077717

Black patent Decolzep, size 40 $427
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1209370077722


----------



## *Magdalena*

what you guys think about the bling blings?  Im thinking about getting them but I dont think i'll get a lot of mileage out of them. Then again they're sooo beautiful


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^I love those.  I just wish they were anything but velvet.  Then I would jump on them.


----------



## chako012

Yea me too the velvet...looks not so nice..the silver and [ewter *PHWAOOOARRR*


----------



## angelstacie04

I'm trying to make up my mind if I should get the bling blings, they are so cute, but do i need to spend a lot of money on shoes, again?


----------



## eggpudding

chako012 said:


> Yea me too the velvet...looks not so nice..the silver and [ewter *PHWAOOOARRR*


 
I love how you put that -- THE SILVER ARE ABSOLUTELY PHWOOOOOOOOOOARRRRR!!  
The black blings are beautiful too though


----------



## *Magdalena*

thanks for your input girls!  The velvet ruined everything...  Maybe that's the reason they're on sale


----------



## keya

croc yoyos, sz. 39

http://cgi.ebay.fr/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...ryZ70006QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ashakes

*Magdalena* said:


> thanks for your input girls! The velvet ruined everything... Maybe that's the reason they're on sale


 
Yeah the velvet never really did anything for me. I have them in bronze and love them, and Butterfly has them in silver and pewter and Kamilla has them in silver as well and I know they both love them. I just think they look best in the specchio versions.  

They are a great price, but not really if you are going to have a hard time wearing them. Plus, who wears velvet in the warmer months???


----------



## Chins4

Teal pump (Balustrina?) with ankle strap 37, no reserve

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MKWMDA

NUDE PATENT YOYO 110 sz 41!!!
Only up to $220!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

If I didnt already own these I would be all over them! Heck I may just buy them again.


----------



## laureenthemean

Used anthracite Bling Bling, size 39.5, BIN $799
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-CHRIST...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Denim zipper T-strap, size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mooks

archygirl said:


> She has my size, but not for that price! I asked her why they are 4X retail...no response yet.



Have you had a reply to this yet? I'm so puzzled by this and am interested in the flats myself


----------



## dknigh21

MKWMDA said:


> NUDE PATENT YOYO 110 sz 41!!!
> Only up to $220!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Nude-Patent-Yoyo-110mm-41-11-NIB_W0QQitemZ160234748700QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> If I didnt already own these I would be all over them! Heck I may just buy them again.




Just added these to my watch list. Never mind that I'm on a ban.


----------



## archygirl

mooks said:


> Have you had a reply to this yet? I'm so puzzled by this and am interested in the flats myself



Not a word...and since my white helmuts are now for sale, I need the replacements in black, and only she has my size. I refuse to pay that much though. I will post any response I get from Be-Luxe.


----------



## canismajor

Magenta/Fuchsia SIMPLE 85
Size 36
BIN 349.99, OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/525-AUTH-CHRIST...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## *Magdalena*

Anyone that is dying to have the Tortoise VPs....and wears size 36.5-call Saks Tysons Corner immediately. They only have one pair left and I almost cried that it wasnt in my size...instead, I got some other goodies!  ask for Vernon-he is amazing. His contact is 240-601-6324. Tell him Maggie sent you...


----------



## goldiegreen

Nude NP in sz 38.5!!!! 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?cmCat=search&itemId=prod53480053

Someone grab them!!!


----------



## chako012

Blings size 39.5 WHy ooh WHY are you not in my size TT_TT
BARGAIN 799 BIN (pewter)

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-CHRIST...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Someone please get them!!


----------



## Noegirl05

^ Someone got them for under $600


----------



## chako012

WOW!!! I shoulda just bought them to display!!


----------



## surlygirl

I guess it never hurts to ask, huh??! Wow. Those would have fit me, too!


----------



## laureenthemean

EB Rolando size 40, starting bid $625
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fmd914

Nude NP Size 36

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732


----------



## more_CHOOS

CL suede booties sz 38 

Orig: 925
Sale: 463

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat8840736cat12110736cat14140784cat12580744


----------



## laureenthemean

Black leather Helmut, 37.5, starting bid $.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

EB Rolando 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

EB Rolando 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Silver Ambrosina, 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude Architek, size 39.5
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude patent Simple 70, size 39
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732


----------



## sara999

*Magdalena* said:


> Anyone that is dying to have the Tortoise VPs....and wears size 36.5


id on't know my VP size! i'm a 6.5 in nine west...does that make me NOt a 6.5 in vp??


----------



## can008

I wear size 6 nine west and size 6 VP, but I can't guarantee you will be the same. My feet have narrow heels, a bit wide and quite bony. All the best, *sara999*.


----------



## chako012

fmd914 said:


> Nude NP Size 36
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732



Gone ><!...well not like i could fit in it neways...


----------



## singtong

laureenthemean said:


> Black patent Rolande, size 38.5, BIN $400
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN_W0QQitemZ180236461952QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



hi, i just wanted to say that this forum is great and so are all you girls (and perhaps guys-because why should great shoes be left to girls only!)

And the above seller has just accepted an offer of $300 for these so I hope it all works out!!! 

worried though, because thats 3 pairs of rolando/rolandes that i have bought in the space of a month!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

laureenthemean said:


> Black leather Helmut, 37.5, starting bid $.99
> 
> 
> EB Rolando 38.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> I dont own any Rolandos....YET....so I am not sure about my sizing in them. If I am a comfortable 38 in declics, but 38 1/2 in VPs...will these fit me??


----------



## compulsivepurse

^^ I would go up to a 39, but that's just me.  You should check out the Louboutin sizing thread.  It seems that how people fit in them is all over the place. (I have to go 1 full size up from my VP size, and 1/2 size up from my Simple size)


----------



## *Magdalena*

Newman!!  I want these soo bad, but that's excatly what I was thinking/  39 would've been perfect


----------



## archygirl

laureenthemean said:


> Black leather Helmut, 37.5, starting bid $.99
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Leather-Helmut-DOrsay-37-5-8_W0QQitemZ320246488447QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> EB Rolando 38
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Electric-Blue-Rolando-Pumps-38_W0QQitemZ150241591006QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> EB Rolando 38.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Electric-Blue-Rolando-Pumps-38-5_W0QQitemZ150241867079QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Silver Ambrosina, 37
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Silver-SATIN-Ambrosina-Prive-37-7_W0QQitemZ280222712484QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Have the helmuts been authenticated? I asked in the Authenicate thread but no one has answered.


----------



## singtong

Python peeps! size 41. Come on girls these are just too good to be true (hope they aren't though!!!!) I would have had them in my size 

http://item.express.ebay.com/New-CH...ZQQddnZQQadnZQQcmdZExpressItemQQtabnavZ6#tabs


----------



## laureenthemean

*Magdalena* said:


> laureenthemean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black leather Helmut, 37.5, starting bid $.99
> 
> 
> EB Rolando 38.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Electric-Blue-Rolando-Pumps-38-5_W0QQitemZ150241867079QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> I dont own any Rolandos....YET....so I am not sure about my sizing in them. If I am a comfortable 38 in declics, but 38 1/2 in VPs...will these fit me??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My suede Rolando size is 1/2 size up from my Declic size.
Click to expand...


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude/black shoes (not sure of style name), size 36, starting bid $99.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MKWMDA

Darn I was excited about those pythons, til I saw they were missing ankle straps. Not sure if its worth it to get them without it.


----------



## singtong

oh sorry.... i suppose that is why they are 'too good to be true'! (",)


----------



## archygirl

For anyone in NJ/NY area, Double Take Consignment in Short Hills has two pair of CLs, one tan embossed (python) leather mules sz. 40 ($200) and black chiffon slides sz 40 ($140). Too big for me, but in great shape (slightly used).


----------



## canismajor

Black Suede GARIBALDI Boots
Size 36
BIN 439.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/1190-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## keya

MKWMDA said:


> Darn I was excited about those pythons, til I saw they were missing ankle straps. Not sure if its worth it to get them without it.



I don't think the missing ankle straps is that big of a deal, you could easily replace them with simple black ones. I don't think anyone would notice the difference


----------



## chako012

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sexy-Christian-...yZ103219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

camel decolette 37


----------



## fmd914

Nude Simple Pump 70mm Size 37.5


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732


----------



## chako012

Red Karay Tiger Decolette 36 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## *Magdalena*

Oh my gawd...   i had to do a double take to make sure I am seeing right....and now I think I am going to CRY!!!!!!!  look at that price....

http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...34&prodIndex=34&listSize=38&categoryId=543589


----------



## chako012

are you serious??
thats inceredable insane!! I woner what size they were!


----------



## *Magdalena*

I was thinking the same exact thing!!!  if they were my size, it's better that I never find out  LOL


----------



## chako012

Lets just fool ourselves into thinking its not our size O_O


----------



## chako012

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

nude clichy 38.5


----------



## chako012

http://cgi.ebay.com/780-AUTH-CHRIST...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

metallika 38.5 BIN 299


----------



## chako012

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

i ahve a feeling these were snagged at the saks sale ysetrday O_O


----------



## Chins4

Green python yoyos 35.5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Louboutin-Gre...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## boslvuton

Chins4 said:


> Green python yoyos 35.5
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Louboutin-Green-Python-Yoyo-Peep-Toe-35-5-5-5-in-Box_W0QQitemZ260235974969QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




i wish these were my size


----------



## xboobielicousx

i snagged them at this amazing too good to be true price!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  37.5 ..i wear a 37 in patent rolandos i think (i tried on my friends 37 before and they fit) but at this price, i didn't even think about it twice...wootwoot! 

i NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER find any deals EVER...this is my very first and boy was it good! i need a cigarette now lol 




*Magdalena* said:


> Oh my gawd... i had to do a double take to make sure I am seeing right....and now I think I am going to CRY!!!!!!! look at that price....
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...34&prodIndex=34&listSize=38&categoryId=543589


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^ What are they and what was the price! I want to be excited for you LOL


----------



## compulsivepurse

^^Yes, the picture is gone!  What were they?! Was it the Mad Mary? They had a 37.5 in these yesterday that is gone now... ( I stalk the Mad Marys - I need a 39)


----------



## *Magdalena*

xboobielicousx said:


> i snagged them at this amazing too good to be true price!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 37.5 ..i wear a 37 in patent rolandos i think (i tried on my friends 37 before and they fit) but at this price, i didn't even think about it twice...wootwoot!
> 
> i NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER find any deals EVER...this is my very first and boy was it good! i need a cigarette now lol


 
Pheww...you made me feel so much better!!!   They weren't my size anyways...


----------



## xboobielicousx

they were the wine (red) patent rolandos...for ...you guys will NEVER EVER EVER believe...

two hundred forty five...YES YOU READ RIGHT!  245!!!!!!!!!  aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh!


----------



## compulsivepurse

xboobielicousx said:


> they were the wine (red) patent rolandos...for ...you guys will NEVER EVER EVER believe...
> 
> two hundred forty five...YES YOU READ RIGHT! 245!!!!!!!!! aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh!


 
Congratulations!!! What a steal! Good for you!!!


----------



## keya

xboobielicousx said:


> they were the wine (red) patent rolandos...for ...you guys will NEVER EVER EVER believe...
> 
> two hundred forty five...YES YOU READ RIGHT!  245!!!!!!!!!  aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh!





I am SO jealous!! They were my size too! You're so lucky!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

they were red(wine)patent rolandos for $245


----------



## *Magdalena*

sorry, you beat me boobielicious lol


----------



## Noegirl05

WOW great deal!!!!


----------



## MKWMDA

OMG I wish I could find a deal like that! You are the luckiest girl in the world right now!


----------



## hlfinn

wow! awesome deal!!! congrats!!


----------



## chako012

CONGRATS YAY  I'm so glad it was one of u girls and not some evil ebay reseller!! congrats again boobielicious


----------



## shopalot

Good Gracious that was one incredible deal!


----------



## angelstacie04

Has anyone called to see if they have them in store? I just called NY but the lady who answered had a terrible attitude and claimed their shoes never go on sale.


----------



## Kamilla850

xboobielicousx said:


> they were the wine (red) patent rolandos...for ...you guys will NEVER EVER EVER believe...
> 
> two hundred forty five...YES YOU READ RIGHT! 245!!!!!!!!! aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh!


 
Wow what a great deal!  That is an amazing price.  If they don't fit you perfectly, you can always try the old tried and true sock stretching method.  Be sure to post modeling photos.


----------



## po0hping

xboobielicousx said:


> they were the wine (red) patent rolandos...for ...you guys will NEVER EVER EVER believe...
> 
> two hundred forty five...YES YOU READ RIGHT!  245!!!!!!!!!  aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh!



When a buddy of mine showed me the link, I swear I a had mini stroke.  So happy it wasn't in my size, but happy that you got to buy those lovelies. Congrats! 

Glad to see I won't be seeing them on ebay for an arm and a leg by next Monday.


----------



## rjd2340

Congrats!! what an AMAZING find...I wish they had a few more at that price, those were my size!!


----------



## canismajor

Pink Patent SIMPLE
Size 38
BIN 329.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hlfinn

i was looking at those. they're not simples right? because the sides look different....


----------



## mooks

^^^ I thought that too, some sort of join.....very pretty shoes though


----------



## MKWMDA

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330231164115&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123

Bronze-y metallic colored heels. Really pretty, $249.99

Sz 41

(It kills me to post this and not snatch them up, but I am on a BAN! *sigh*)


----------



## rmarie

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1209666542550&ev19=3:4

6.5 patent iowas black. do these run tts?


----------



## more_CHOOS

CL suede booties (40.5) and striped ankle boots (38.5)

$463 and $485

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...40760&parentId=cat8380737&masterId=cat8450747


----------



## peppers90

angelstacie04 said:


> Has anyone called to see if they have them in store? I just called NY but the lady who answered had a terrible attitude and claimed their shoes never go on sale.



*I called a few Co-ops and they are still $610 there!  Anyone else have any luck??
*


----------



## *Magdalena*

angelstacie04 said:


> Has anyone called to see if they have them in store? I just called NY but the lady who answered had a terrible attitude and claimed their shoes never go on sale.


 
I think I dealt with her at one point in time.  she was absoluetly terrible and I never got her name!  Obviously she doesnt care about her commission...or her customers...:boxing:


----------



## ronsdiva

Wow, great deal on those Rolandos.


----------



## Stinas

archygirl said:


> Have the helmuts been authenticated? I asked in the Authenicate thread but no one has answered.


Look good to me!


archygirl said:


> For anyone in NJ/NY area, Double Take Consignment in Short Hills has two pair of CLs, one tan embossed (python) leather mules sz. 40 ($200) and black chiffon slides sz 40 ($140). Too big for me, but in great shape (slightly used).


Where can you find those stores?


----------



## Chins4

VP Leopard Orlato 36.5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Turtle Decollete 39.5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Louboutin-Tur...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sara999

*CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN BLACK PATENT CASTILLANA PRIVE HEELS size 40 - $499*

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lorrmich

rose gold dorsay, starting 359 bin 399 from ngg size 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
don't know why these seem more reasonably priced then her other items.


----------



## MKWMDA

Leopard Sabotage, sz 36, $248 @ Bluefly.com

HURRY AND GET IT WHILE ITS MISMARKED!


----------



## MKWMDA

SZ 41 Iowa patent mary jane, $379 starting bid, $389 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/740-AUTH-CHRIST...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## keya

MKWMDA said:


> Leopard Sabotage, sz 36, $248 @ Bluefly.com
> 
> HURRY AND GET IT WHILE ITS MISMARKED!



it's gone :/


----------



## sara999

good thing too or i would've tried to snatch it even though it won't fit!


----------



## keya

70mm patent leopard pigalles, BIN $249
Someone please get them before I do 

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Pigal...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MKWMDA

There are also Tortoise patent pigalles (low heel) at Bluefly, I think only like size 6 or so. They were about $550~ish.

I hope someone from tpf got those Sabotages!


----------



## keya

keya said:


> 70mm patent leopard pigalles, BIN $249
> Someone please get them before I do
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Pigalle-70mm-Leopard-Heels-Pumps-38-NEW_W0QQitemZ160236539747QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



ahh, did someone here get it?? 
I _just_ thought _ah, sod it, I'm getting em._ and then they were gone 

It was probably a good thing.


----------



## *Magdalena*

keya said:


> it's gone :/


 
I got a pair!!!!!!  YAAY!!!!!


----------



## keya

*Magdalena* said:


> I got a pair!!!!!!  YAAY!!!!!



Lucky you!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

got them for $225 with shipping(had a coupon, too) .... the best deal i ever got on CLs


----------



## keya

*Magdalena* said:


> got them for $225 with shipping(had a coupon, too) .... the best deal i ever got on CLs



Wow!


----------



## Noegirl05

Mag~ You go girl!!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

mag - congrats!!!!!!!!!! what an awesome deal...you're on a roll lately!


----------



## more_CHOOS

YAY! I got my Helmuts and my blue New Simples in today.  I am so loving the helmuts.


----------



## more_CHOOS

sorry if the pics are too big...i tried cropping them down by 70% already...


----------



## luxlover

^^ great pics! the helmets are SEXY! hahaa


----------



## luxlover

keya said:


> 70mm patent leopard pigalles, BIN $249
> Someone please get them before I do
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Pigal...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
darn i was too lateush:


----------



## *Magdalena*

Thansk Boobielicious!  hehehe   and now I REALLY need to stop...will post all the pics when my shoes come in..

*More_CHOOS*~beautiful additions, I especially love the Royal Blue Simples!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Thanks Boobie and Mag.  The helmuts are a tad loose, but nothing some tip toes and heavenly heelz can't fix.   

Oh btw Boobies, great deal on those Rolandos--I saw them and was like WHAT??? Oh well they would have been too big for me anyway!


----------



## hlfinn

more- love em esp the simples. that color is just so yummy and happy!


----------



## *Magdalena*

I wish it was me LOL, but I cant complain.  I did get an amazing deal on pony hair stiletto slides today.  It was Boobieliscious that got the the Rolandos


----------



## Edrine

more_CHOOS said:


> YAY! I got my Helmuts and my blue New Simples in today. I am so loving the helmuts.


great purchases!!congrats!!


----------



## compulsivepurse

Wow, more_choos, they both look good on you!


----------



## keya

more_choos ~ nice choices!


----------



## more_CHOOS

tHANK YOU LADIES!  I can't wait to wear them out this weekend!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Legionana Flats in Leopard w/red leather accents size 38.5
Reg $810 Sale $365

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...52&cmCat=cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697


----------



## archygirl

lorrmich said:


> rose gold dorsay, starting 359 bin 399 from ngg size 39.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ROSE-GOLD-HEELS-SHOES-39-5-540_W0QQitemZ120256636040QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> don't know why these seem more reasonably priced then her other items.



I have these, great shoes at great price!


----------



## laureenthemean

Blue lizard Simple 100, size 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ostrich Simple, size 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTHENTIC-C...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

Leopard Patent PIGALLE 100 (w/ straight heel)
Size 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## archygirl

xnplo said:


> Leopard Patent PIGALLE 100 (w/ straight heel)
> Size 38.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Pigalle-Leopard-Heels-Shoes-38-5_W0QQitemZ120257234358QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




This seller is in Indonesia, are they legit? The signature on the bottom looks like it is hand-done...not by Msr. CL


----------



## laureenthemean

^I checked the seller's feedback; looks like they've sold a lot of authentic CLs.  Maybe Mr. CL's pen was running out of ink?


----------



## fmd914

fmd914 said:


> Nude Simple Pump 70mm Several Sizes
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732


 
BLack and Nude Available


----------



## laureenthemean

Black Simple (I think), size 40, bidding at $89.20
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## keya

laureenthemean said:


> ^I checked the seller's feedback; looks like they've sold a lot of authentic CLs.  Maybe Mr. CL's pen was running out of ink?



That's weird, because when I've seen pics of him at signings he's always had several colorful markers  That doesn't look like CLs signature to me either, but I guess it's possible that the owner of the shoes got his signature outside of a signing and mr. Louboutin just had a pen ?


----------



## laureenthemean

keya said:


> That's weird, because when I've seen pics of him at signings he's always had several colorful markers  That doesn't look like CLs signature to me either, but I guess it's possible that the owner of the shoes got his signature outside of a signing and mr. Louboutin just had a pen ?



Yeah, it is weird.  I thought that maybe the seller might have forged it to jack up the price, but that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude Architek, size 38
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732


----------



## Stinas

archygirl said:


> This seller is in Indonesia, are they legit? The signature on the bottom looks like it is hand-done...not by Msr. CL


I think they are legit.  At least 1 TPFer has bought from them.


laureenthemean said:


> ^I checked the seller's feedback; looks like they've sold a lot of authentic CLs.  Maybe Mr. CL's pen was running out of ink?


Its a possibility....ill look at both of mine to see. 


keya said:


> That's weird, because when I've seen pics of him at signings he's always had several colorful markers  That doesn't look like CLs signature to me either, but I guess it's possible that the owner of the shoes got his signature outside of a signing and mr. Louboutin just had a pen ?


He always has a lot of markers, but imagine by the end of the line how many markers he has used up with his swirly little designs.


laureenthemean said:


> Yeah, it is weird.  I thought that maybe the seller might have forged it to jack up the price, but that doesn't seem to be the case.


This person always has cheap prices.  Maybe because of their location?


----------



## archygirl

Thanks Stinas!




Stinas said:


> I think they are legit.  At least 1 TPFer has bought from them.
> 
> Its a possibility....ill look at both of mine to see.
> 
> He always has a lot of markers, but imagine by the end of the line how many markers he has used up with his swirly little designs.
> 
> This person always has cheap prices.  Maybe because of their location?


----------



## KillerTofu

I know tortoise VPs are highly sought after here...if these were my size I'd be all over them!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sexy-Christian-...yZ103219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Size 37, starting bid AU$500, BIN AU$800


----------



## JRed

i've always loved this style.  i wish it was in my size!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Red-Christi...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JRed

love this one too.  $699 with best offer

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## letsgoshopping

KillerTofu said:


> I know tortoise VPs are highly sought after here...if these were my size I'd be all over them!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Sexy-Christian-Louboutin-Heels-Tortoiseshell-PRIVE-37_W0QQitemZ280223911896QQihZ018QQcategoryZ103219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Size 37, starting bid AU$500, BIN AU$800


 
I NEEEEEEEEEED THESE!!! If only they were my size (although you probably would have got them first, *KillerTofu*! LOL!)


----------



## letsgoshopping

Why are none of these deals my size!!! I keep seeing styles I've been on the look out for forever but they're all the wrong sizes. Grrrr!!!


----------



## KillerTofu

Tell me about it


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Salop...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## keya

I really like these:
Fuscia Lace Pigalle, size 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## *Magdalena*

keya said:


> I really like these:
> Fuscia Lace Pigalle, size 40
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I do too!!    I saw these at Saks not too long ago, but in nude with black lace. TDF!!


----------



## canismajor

I've purchased from this seller before a couple of times and possibly will in the future as well.  Items I've received from seller are authentic and provides great customer service... 


archygirl said:


> This seller is in Indonesia, are they legit? The signature on the bottom looks like it is hand-done...not by Msr. CL


----------



## keya

*Magdalena* said:


> I do too!!    I saw these at Saks not too long ago, but in nude with black lace. TDF!!



ah, I always wanted the nude with black lace too, but I have nude dior pumps with black lace, so I wisely stayed away  These fuschia ones are gorgeous, though


----------



## keya

Mad Marys sz. 39.5, BIN $589.99
I wish these were my size, although I'd prefer the non ankle strap version. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

Haven't seen this colour before - silver python Oh My Sling 39 BIN $859

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Magenta Pigalle 120s 39 BIN £350 (approx $700)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## archygirl

archygirl said:


> She has my size, but not for that price! I asked her why they are 4X retail...no response yet.



Anyone else notice that Be-Luxe pulled all of her auctions? 
Interesting....


----------



## MKWMDA

keya said:


> I really like these:
> Fuscia Lace Pigalle, size 40
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SEXY-FUSCHIA-LACE-PIGALLE-580-10_W0QQitemZ320247967553QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



If I normally wear a sz 10 in other shoes, but wear a 41 in CL, would these fit, since they are the 5 inch? Or would I have to go to 40.5?


----------



## mooks

archygirl said:


> Anyone else notice that Be-Luxe pulled all of her auctions?
> Interesting....



Very strange??!!


----------



## chicbags

Quote:
Originally Posted by *archygirl* 

 
_Anyone else notice that Be-Luxe pulled all of her auctions? 
Interesting...._

Very strange??!!

Maybe Ebay pulled them


----------



## MKWMDA

Maybe they pulled her auctions for price-gouging.


Nah, its Ebay, they dont care!


----------



## purdy13

Nude Patent Very Prive with gold tip 35.5. Starting bid under retail at £299. Only 2 feedback though...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

Joli Noeud Dorcet - Nude Patent - Size 35.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Souzie

Nude Pharaone sandals 36
http://cgi.ebay.ca/895-Christian-Lo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Purple mouche very prive 41
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Loubou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

Purple ostrich pump 37 BIN $799

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

or

Python NPs 39.5 BIN $895

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNIB-CHRISTIA...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## keya

Chins4 said:


> Purple ostrich pump 37 BIN $799
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Purple-Ostrich-Heels-Pump-Shoes-NEW_W0QQitemZ330233903418QQihZ014QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Oh, wow.... *jaw drops*
I never really liked this style in brown/chocolate, but the purple is divine...
Ah, I just noticed that the seller always puts the purchase value on the customs form, I wont be buying these then. Another $220 in fees makes them more than I am willing to shell out, plus I'm on a ban anyway (yeah, I got a pair of decolletes _after _I banned myself, so I'm double banned now :s)


----------



## JRed

omg, i looove those ostrich pumps! i was just about to post the link for it.   such a pity it's not in my size.


----------



## compulsivepurse

Mushroom_city posted a bunch of sizes of the Black python simple pumps this morning for BIN $529.

Here's one and you can go to her store for more:
http://cgi.ebay.com/To-Die-For-Chri...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Beats $1200 at Barney's.


----------



## laureenthemean

Declic 130, size 38
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27348


----------



## shopalot

compulsivepurse said:


> Mushroom_city posted a bunch of sizes of the Black python simple pumps this morning for BIN $529.
> 
> Here's one and you can go to her store for more:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/To-Die-For-Chri...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Beats $1200 at Barney's.



I wish that she had my size!


----------



## JuneHawk

...must....stop....opening...this....thread....

June


----------



## lorrmich

^^^I feel the exact same way!


----------



## natassha68

size 37 architecks in nude... HTF   http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat271001


----------



## MKWMDA

Sz 38.5 EB Rolandos

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

Nude Architeks sz 35.5 Starting $0.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

Not sure what this one is Sz 37 starting $0.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

Not seen this one before - Maria, Silver sz40

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-CHRISTIAN...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Nude VP, Gold tip sz 35.5 (seller has little feedback tho' and no mention of box or dustbag)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NWT-CHRISTIAN...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MKWMDA

more_CHOOS said:


> Not sure what this one is Sz 37 starting $0.99
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-PATENT-shoes-heels-pumps-560-sz-37_W0QQitemZ110250229130QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Oh my gosh they marked on the SOLE. Now THAT IS JUST WRONG!


----------



## lorrmich

^^^I saw that and thought the same thing.  Very bad!


----------



## keya

^^ I saw that too. Those stunning decolletes have been mauled :s


----------



## more_CHOOS

shoe sale at bluefly...some CL's inlcuded (at 50% off)


----------



## keya

more_CHOOS said:


> shoe sale at bluefly...some CL's inlcuded (at 50% off)



At that price I figured I'd get a pair of green satin Menorcas, but they were sold out. Then I noticed the mesh peep toe slingbacks, but there was no sizes left to select, so I guess they're sold out too. Ah well...


edit: Hardly any of the items are available anymore..


----------



## archygirl

If you wear size 11, there are several pair to choose from


----------



## keya

^ or 35/35.5


----------



## laureenthemean

Borwn striped ankle boot, size 40, $485
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat11000734cat14220760

Black Metallica, size 38, $380
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat11000734cat14220760

Red knotted patent slingback, size 39, $390
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat11000734cat14000742


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude sequin VP, size 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:us


----------



## savvy23

laureenthemean said:


> Black Simple (I think), size 40, bidding at $89.20
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOE-10B-NIB-770-00-NO-RESERVE_W0QQitemZ190218496056QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Are those real??? So hard to tell!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Metalic bronze Lapono boots sz 38  $550

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

same pair at BG $462

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...34&cmCat=cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697


----------



## laureenthemean

savvy23 said:


> Are those real??? So hard to tell!



I think so.  I checked out the seller's other Loubs beforehand, and they're mostly things that would have gone on sale, not very popular.  I know Simples tend to be pretty popular, but these have a chunkier heel.  Plus, they're a powerseller with good feedback, which isn't always a 100% sign, but a lot of sellers of fake Loubs have 0 or very low feedback.

Black Hung Up, size 36, starting bid $150, BIN $250
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Louboutin-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lorrmich

wow, tPF member selling very Noued black in 39 BIN $600!  I've bought from her before and can vouch for the authenticy.


----------



## lorrmich

lorrmich said:


> wow, tPF member selling very Noued black in 39 BIN $600! I've bought from her before and can vouch for the authenticy.


 
sorry forgot the link
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I wish they were 1/2 size smaller! I need a 38.5!


----------



## lorrmich

And I need the 1/2 size bigger!


----------



## Shasta

lorrmich said:


> wow, tPF member selling very Noued black in 39 BIN $600! I've bought from her before and can vouch for the authenticy.


 


Thanks Sweetie!  I really appreciate that!


----------



## *Magdalena*

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ I wish they were 1/2 size smaller! I need a 38.5!


 
I was thinking the same thing!  I gotta look out for ya trying to steal my sizes....LOL  :boxing:


----------



## *Magdalena*

Shasta, why are you selling them?  They're so gorgeous!


----------



## Shasta

*I had sizing issues, so I figured that I needed to release them to someone else that would love them.  I have to find all of them in the appropriate sizes!*


----------



## *Magdalena*

I wish they were my size...would buy them RIGHT NOW!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Black Glitter Ballerinas size 41.0
Reg $595 Sale $268

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...38&cmCat=cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697


----------



## intheevent

laureenthemean said:


> I think so.  I checked out the seller's other Loubs beforehand, and they're mostly things that would have gone on sale, not very popular.  I know Simples tend to be pretty popular, but these have a chunkier heel.  Plus, they're a powerseller with good feedback, which isn't always a 100% sign, but a lot of sellers of fake Loubs have 0 or very low feedback.
> 
> Black Hung Up, size 36, starting bid $150, BIN $250
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Louboutin-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Could I fit these? I'm 36-36.5.

 I am 36 in declic and decolzep
36.5 pigalle and mia

TIA


----------



## Souzie

Red patent Grease No Prive w/ silver tip 35
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Loubou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mooks

Wish these were my size 

Eventa Mary Jane - 38 £199 ($398) BIN

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290228588589&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:GB:1123


----------



## laureenthemean

intheevent said:


> Could I fit these? I'm 36-36.5.
> 
> I am 36 in declic and decolzep
> 36.5 pigalle and mia
> 
> TIA



In the listing, the seller says they run "a tad narrow," but true to size, which is how the Declic is for me.  I had to size up 1/2 a size from my normal US size because my feet are a little wide, and they were the same size as my Pigalle.  So I think you could wear these.


----------



## keya

more_CHOOS said:


> Metalic bronze Lapono boots sz 38  $550
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
> 
> same pair at BG $462
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...34&cmCat=cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697



aw, I wish I'd seen these before they sold out :/  I saw a tpf member posting pics of herself wearing these, they looked so hot!


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^it was me....LOL.  i got mine a while back.


----------



## keya

^ Aw, I think I need to stop leaving the house and just sit here refreshing this thread 24/7 to make sure I don't miss out on any more hot deals


----------



## *Magdalena*

nah,i dont think you want to do that...people may think you dont have a life


----------



## Shasta

*Magdalena* said:


> I wish they were my size...would buy them RIGHT NOW!!


 

*I didn't realize that I forgot to change my fleabay template, the insole is 9.5 inches, same for the patent Joli's!  SOrry!!!!*


----------



## savvy23

laureenthemean said:


> I think so. I checked out the seller's other Loubs beforehand, and they're mostly things that would have gone on sale, not very popular. I know Simples tend to be pretty popular, but these have a chunkier heel. Plus, they're a powerseller with good feedback, which isn't always a 100% sign, but a lot of sellers of fake Loubs have 0 or very low feedback.
> 
> Black Hung Up, size 36, starting bid $150, BIN $250
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Louboutin-black-Hung-up-heels-pumps-35-36-5-5-6_W0QQitemZ170217016719QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


thanks for the advise!  I was not sure...have been wanting these for a long time but very afraid to buy fakes.  It would kill me!  I will ponder this and keep looking around!  Thanks.


----------



## more_CHOOS

OMG!!! ROLANDOS in Black, Wine and Taupe $245 at Barneys!!! Tooo bad none in my size....THere are about 10 pairs OF CL's on sale!!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Rolando Taupe in sz 36 $245

http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...1&query=5323&dsnrIndex=true&categoryId=276719

Wine Rolandos $245 sz 37
http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/product.s?productId=513647&source=cart

and finally 

Black Rolandos sz 36 $245
http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/product.s?productId=686728&source=cart

also avail Defils $285 sz 37.5
http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...7&query=5323&dsnrIndex=true&categoryId=276719

Camo Pigalles sz 36.5 and 39 $290
http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...7&query=5323&dsnrIndex=true&categoryId=276719


----------



## more_CHOOS

and also Fishnet Slingback Wedges $275

http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...7&query=5323&dsnrIndex=true&categoryId=276719

Platform slingsbacks $365 sz 11

http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...7&query=5323&dsnrIndex=true&categoryId=276719

Bourges $530-555


----------



## keya

^ugh, all the Rolandos are gone


----------



## lolitablue

keya said:


> ^ugh, all the Rolandos are gone


 
OMG!!!


----------



## keya

lolitablue said:


> OMG!!!



I know! I wanted the wine so bad (but any color would do at that price)


----------



## sailornep5

Wow!  I would have totally gotten the Delfils if I didn't just buy brown Bruges this week!


----------



## more_CHOOS

keya said:


> I know! I wanted the wine so bad (but any color would do at that price)


 

wow that was quick!  i hope somebody from here got them!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

gggrrrr....of course, my size is never on sale!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Crepe Platform Pump-Black
Avail in size 39
Reg $690 Sale $517


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat11000734cat14000742


----------



## rdgldy

more_CHOOS said:


> and also Fishnet Slingback Wedges $275
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...7&query=5323&dsnrIndex=true&categoryId=276719
> 
> Platform slingsbacks $365 sz 11
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...7&query=5323&dsnrIndex=true&categoryId=276719
> 
> Bourges $530-555


More Choos, you rock!  Thanks for the heads up on the camo Pigalles.  Now I have my second pair of CLs!  Still trying to get the sizing down-crossing my fingers they will fit.  My other pair from e-bay are too big-even with innersoles-still trying to figure out what else to do!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Mad Marys in Beige sz 38...if they were only my size!!!!

http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...7&query=5323&dsnrIndex=true&categoryId=276719


----------



## more_CHOOS

rdgldy said:


> More Choos, you rock! Thanks for the heads up on the camo Pigalles. Now I have my second pair of CLs! Still trying to get the sizing down-crossing my fingers they will fit. My other pair from e-bay are too big-even with innersoles-still trying to figure out what else to do!!


 

Hope it works out for you!


----------



## laureenthemean

Ankle strap (kind of like a chain) patent d'orsay, size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Fuchsia satin Joli Noeud 70, size 37.5 starting bid $250, BIN $330
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Avedere suede boot, size 39.5 $504
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...=7&cmCat=cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude Architek, sizes 35.5 and 41
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat271001


----------



## Chins4

Python VP sz40 BIN $629

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Python YoYo 85 sz 37.5 BIN £299 ($600)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Auth-Christia...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^^ What a steal on those Python/WhipSnakes! If only they were a half size larger!


----------



## Chins4

Black kid Helmuts 38.5 - starting bid £200 ($400)
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rare-Christia...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Black patent Mad Mary, size 37, starting bid $200
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dls80ucla

I knew something was up at Barneys.com yesterday.  The CL link under designers was missing yesterday afternoon! Now I know they were adding all the sale shoes. Ugh.


----------



## Chins4

Black patent Declics 39.5 - no reserve......

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Chins4 said:


> Black patent Declics 39.5 - no reserve......
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-black-patent-shoes-6-5-UK-39-5-EU_W0QQitemZ190220138899QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Wow, I've never even seen those before!

Black/gold Salopette, size 39, BIN $250
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120257236900&ssPageName=ADME:B:FSEL:US:1123


----------



## MKWMDA

OMG I WANT THOSE DECLICS!

I swear, some days...if i could do it...my toes would be history in favor of some gorgeous shoes!


----------



## archygirl

Chins4 said:


> Black kid Helmuts 38.5 - starting bid £200 ($400)
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rare-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Helmut-Heels-38-5_W0QQitemZ200222629869QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




I don't think I am meant to have these shoes! Just saw them and in the second I thought about them, someone already did BIN. ARRGGGHHHH.....


----------



## mooks

Leather and suede Defil platform - 40.5 current bid price $213.49

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Same from another seller in 39

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-DECOLETTE-PUMPS-39-9_W0QQitemZ330233212733QQihZ014QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mooks

Helmuts I think - 36.5 opening bid $89.00

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

Red Ernestas $320 sz 41...1 pair left!!!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## mooks

Pale grey patent Iowa Mary Jane - 39 - $350.00 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## singtong

pony hair pigalles 39.5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

patent grey rolando 36 (pricier but never seen this colour and they are lovely)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

The rolandos at Barneys.com are back $245 sz 37

http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...1&query=5323&dsnrIndex=true&categoryId=276719


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

more_CHOOS said:


> The rolandos at Barneys.com are back $245 sz 37
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...1&query=5323&dsnrIndex=true&categoryId=276719



gone...again


----------



## laureenthemean

Argh, just pictures, no shoes available!


----------



## lolitablue

That was quick! Zoom! Gone!


----------



## dls80ucla

This Barneys thing is really annoying. Don't toy with my emotions!


----------



## shallow1

I dont think they are available..its probably a fluke in their inventory system.


----------



## lolitablue

shallow1 said:


> I dont think they are available..its probably a fluke in their inventory system.


 
Is it OK to call them?


----------



## more_CHOOS

Glitters!  Why they have to tease me like this?

http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...&prodIndex=100&listSize=148&categoryId=544241


----------



## *Magdalena*

dls80ucla said:


> This Barneys thing is really annoying. Don't toy with my emotions!


 
ITA....


----------



## sara999

i KNOW! they're there, they're gone, they're there, they're gone!


----------



## laureenthemean

Python Yoyo 85, size 42 $799 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## singtong

Black satin lady gres slides, £250 ~$500 size UK 8/ 41

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lab...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## singtong

used satin tie-up shoes, starting price of £30 $60, bargain, but tie up's make my legs look even shorter!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LOUBOUTIN-BLA...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Brown Minibout Zeps, size 36.5, starting bid $299, BIN $369
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Make sure to notice the soles have been colored in on those where the original lacquer has worn away. The seller hasn't really disclosed that they are used.


----------



## laureenthemean

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ Make sure to notice the soles have been colored in on those where the original lacquer has worn away. The seller hasn't really disclosed that they are used.



Yeah, I did notice that.  Still a pretty good deal, though.


----------



## Raffaluv

Striped Bootie $485 - soo pretty - I posted under S&D also  

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat8840736cat12110736cat14140784cat12580744 


Sixe 10 in Brown







Zoom & More Views


----------



## JetSetGo!

laureenthemean said:


> Yeah, I did notice that.  Still a pretty good deal, though.



Totally!!!! They're a steal!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Mousee Clou Ballerina in Black size 37
Orig $625 Sale $350







http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...35&cmCat=cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697


----------



## Chins4

Nude Patent Clichy 38.5 BIN $800 or Best Offer
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude simples, size 37.5, starting bid $50
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230251524337&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013


----------



## laureenthemean

Black suede and python Bruges, size 40.5, starting bid $10
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Magenta/silver Decolzep, size 38.5, BIN $650
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Blue/gold Decolzep, size 39.5, BIN $675
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Bronze Rolando, size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

White patent Rolando, size 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

White patent Rolando, size 41
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DamierAddict

very original:


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN LOLA FLORES BEIGE PUMPS SIZE 39


----------



## Chins4

Black/red Decoltissimo 37 BIN $350

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/So-stunning-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

Grey Glitter Decolletes 40 no reserve

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RARE-CHRISTIA...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

I want those White Patent Rolandos!!!!!! Ahhhhh! 
Must...not....buy....
ush:


----------



## Chins4

Black silk ruched boots 39 BIN £130 ($260)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rdgldy

rdgldy said:


> More Choos, you rock!  Thanks for the heads up on the camo Pigalles.  Now I have my second pair of CLs!  Still trying to get the sizing down-crossing my fingers they will fit.  My other pair from e-bay are too big-even with innersoles-still trying to figure out what else to do!!




Spoke too soon!  Barneys cancelled my order, and I even saw them at CL on Madison for over $700-UGH!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude patent Simple 70, size 36.5, BIN $599 (ends in 3 hours 40 minutes)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330233895309&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014

Nude satin Yoyo Zeppa slingback, size 37.5 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170218445410&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007


Wine red patent No. Prive, size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

rdgldy said:


> Spoke too soon! Barneys cancelled my order, and I even saw them at CL on Madison for over $700-UGH!!!


 
Yeah!  I bought a pair of boots and they canceled it too!!!
This is the third time I bought something on sale at Barneys.coma and they canceled it.  It's real frustrating!!  I'm never buying anything from them again.


----------



## laureenthemean

Pointy fuchsia pumps, size 40, starting bid $100, BIN $145
http://cgi.ebay.com/louboutin-sixti...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Glitter NP with silver toe and heel, size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Black suede Mad Mary, size 41, starting bid $500
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lorrmich

wow, I would love to buy those glitters, but it is not in the budget for now.


----------



## MKWMDA

laureenthemean said:


> White patent Rolando, size 41
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-ROLANDO-Pumps-Shoes-41_W0QQitemZ320250830100QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





Are these that new "milk patent" color, or are they nude? 

Cause the nude patent are my UHG, but these look a little light. Not really WHITE, but not really NUDE. 

Do they make the rolandos in the nude patent, like the VPs?


----------



## irishiris8

Hey girls  Just a heads-up: when you go on the Saks page today, a popup comes up offering 10% off if you sign up for e-mails.  Just letting you all know


----------



## lorrmich

^^^its not coming up for me and I took off my popup blocker.  Is it working for everyone else?


----------



## shopalot

http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...3&query=5323&dsnrIndex=true&categoryId=281235

Pigalle camoflauge motif 6.5  $290.00


----------



## more_CHOOS

lorrmich said:


> ^^^its not coming up for me and I took off my popup blocker. Is it working for everyone else?


 

nope not working for me either.  i disabled my popup blocker too!


----------



## Chins4

Fuschia & Black Lace Pigalle 120 sz40 BIN $450

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Chins4 said:


> Fuschia & Black Lace Pigalle 120 sz40 BIN $450
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SEXY-FUSCHIA-LACE-PIGALLE-580-10_W0QQitemZ320251534544QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I wish these were my size!


----------



## laureenthemean

If you just sign up for saks.com email, you'll get the 10% off, no need for the popup.


----------



## laureenthemean

MKWMDA said:


> Are these that new "milk patent" color, or are they nude?
> 
> Cause the nude patent are my UHG, but these look a little light. Not really WHITE, but not really NUDE.
> 
> Do they make the rolandos in the nude patent, like the VPs?



I think they are the "milk" color; the description says they are beige.  They don't look nude to me, though.


----------



## sara999

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
cheaaaaap. too small for me!


----------



## Noegirl05

Glitter NP 41 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...h=020&category=63889&_trksid=p1742.m153.l1262


----------



## Noegirl05

Leopard Pigalle 36 BIN 399

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...h=025&category=63889&_trksid=p1742.m153.l1262


----------



## Noegirl05

Tiger NP sz 41 BIN$499
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290230111294&ih=019&category=63889


----------



## laureenthemean

Pink (nude?) Mouche, size 38
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat271001


----------



## laureenthemean

Multicolor glitter Pigalle, size 40, starting bid $499, BIN $549
http://cgi.ebay.com/Stunning-Christ...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

White Patent Bruges in size 39 &#8211; BIN $399


----------



## laureenthemean

^Argh, I want them!


----------



## MKWMDA

Nude VP with Red Tip, 36.5. Not a good deal, but VERY HTF!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MKWMDA

Camo Pony Hair Pigalles, 36.5 NIB $300
(be sure to read the desc., the seller is VERY picky, and seems pretty demanding, but the shoes are gorgeous!)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Pigal...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## socalboo

Nice finds MK! I want the nude VPs sooooo bad! But might be .5 a size too big for me. Good thing too, they're a bit pricey for me.


----------



## socalboo

BTW-Love the Camo Pony Hair as well! You're right, they are gorgeous! Better price, still afraid they might be too big. Or stretch and be too big later. Oh well. Probably better for my wallet anyway!


----------



## MKWMDA

socalboo said:


> Nice finds MK! I want the nude VPs sooooo bad! But might be .5 a size too big for me. Good thing too, they're a bit pricey for me.



They are patent, so they wont stretch like the normal VPs. Just a little bit of enabling....


----------



## MKWMDA

The pigalles probably would be way too big. If your normal CL size is a 36, the 36.5 VP may work, the patent tends to run small or not stretch as much. The pigalles run way big, so you would probably have to size down a half size. 

Just my $.02


----------



## MKWMDA

I know these have been posted before, but they are just so out of this world gorgeous that I can't stand it. I would probably give an arm to own these shoes. 
Purple Mouche 41
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MKWMDA

Tiffany Blue Ernesta 36.5 $299
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Man 36.5's are SO LUCKY TODAY!!


----------



## MKWMDA

s37 White velvet Yoyo with swarovski heel, $350
THESE ARE GORGEOUS PEOPLE! GET THEM!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MKWMDA

Nude Patent YoYo110s 36.5 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## socalboo

MKWMDA said:


> They are patent, so they wont stretch like the normal VPs. Just a little bit of enabling....



...Really?...hmmnnn...


----------



## laureenthemean

Violet grease simples, size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Purpl...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude patent Simple 100, size 37.5, current bid $50
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Round...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Red patent Coxinelle size 40, starting bid $399, BIN $450
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## scoobiewu

Dunno if this was posted, but these nude lace yoyos are so dainty and pretty!  I know there is a size 41 TPFer....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lvpiggy

MKWMDA said:


> Nude VP with Red Tip, 36.5. Not a good deal, but VERY HTF!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
would it be terribly wasteful to get these as i already have the nude VP with the burgundy tip? :shame:


----------



## laureenthemean

Black jazz Decollete, size 39.5, starting bid $.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Fuchsia Joli Noeud 70, size 37.5, starting bid $250, BIN $330
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## xboobielicousx

those violet grease simples are SO GORGEOUS! and my size too...aaaahhh! i need to keep repeating to myself "ban" "ban" ban"


----------



## laureenthemean

Green leather Catwoman, size 38.5, starting bid $200
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lorrmich

new simple corta pump in black patent just came back on at saks in size 37.5.  

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446174747&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1202912122494&ev19=4:1


----------



## laureenthemean

Red grease No. Prive size 35
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## chako012

I dunno but I just can't love those red greesepaints TT_TT I really really do want to love them but....the colour ocmbination does not do it for me


----------



## singtong

I LOVE these but unfortunately way too big, thought the price was ok too so hope they are real and someone gets a bargain 

http://item.express.ebay.com/NIB-CH...0QQitemZ350059365073QQihZ022QQcmdZExpressItem

Also check out these:

http://item.express.ebay.com/Christ...0QQitemZ330175026963QQihZ014QQcmdZExpressItem

http://item.express.ebay.com/CHRIST...0QQitemZ120258159057QQihZ002QQcmdZExpressItem

x


----------



## laureenthemean

Black kid Simple 70, size 36, BIN $550 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MKWMDA

lvpiggy said:


> would it be terribly wasteful to get these as i already have the nude VP with the burgundy tip? :shame:



NO WAY! Red and burgundy are totally two different colors, and give two different looks!!


----------



## MKWMDA

scoobiewu said:


> Dunno if this was posted, but these nude lace yoyos are so dainty and pretty! I know there is a size 41 TPFer....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-yoyo-nude-lace-peep-toe_W0QQitemZ320248455532QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I am watching those...they are so pretty! I am banned from all peep-toes now, and must only find closed toe (per my DF - he keeps my collection in check) but those are SO pretty. I think they are on Bluefly in other sizes if anyone is interested!


----------



## shoecrazy

Black patent Rolando at Barney's - size 6.5 - $245!!!!!

http://www.barneys.com/Rolando/1590...ner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=105&sz=1


----------



## MKWMDA

^^ OMG I wish I wore a 36.5!! I looked all OVER for Rolandos last night, went to Saks, Nordies, Neimans, and Barneys. NONE of them had ANY in my size. Actually none of them had any at ALL.


----------



## canismajor

WTF is wrong with their system?!?!?!?!?!   I just tried to order these, but something's down and it won't complete my transaction.... 


shoecrazy said:


> Black patent Rolando at Barney's - size 6.5 - $245!!!!!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Rolando/1590...ner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=105&sz=1


----------



## MKWMDA

oh no! I hope you get them!! *crossing my fingers*


----------



## IslandSpice

xnplo said:


> WTF is wrong with their system?!?!?!?!?!  I just tried to order these, but something's down and it won't complete my transaction....


 
Call them with your item number before it's too late! Sometimes they don't update their system quickly enough and someone can grab it out of your shopping cart...


----------



## chako012

gone TT_T *sniffles* did anyone here happen to get them ?


----------



## canismajor

I was entering my CC number so many times, like a mad-woman, that I think I remember it... and now GONE!!!!!!!  
I think my heart hurts...   Hopefully someone will provide them with a loving, caring home. 


chako012 said:


> gone TT_T *sniffles* did anyone here happen to get them ?


----------



## MKWMDA

What SUCKS is that we will probably see them on Ebay shortly, with the price supremely jacked up.


----------



## smallpaperbird

shoecrazy said:


> Black patent Rolando at Barney's - size 6.5 - $245!!!!!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Rolando/1590...ner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=105&sz=1


 

omg i am scared if i wait it is going to going away.  this would be my first pair...so please tell me the sizing on this is to get a 1/2 size bigger than you normally would...


----------



## MKWMDA

^^ Its already gone, hun. Before you buy Rolandos, if they are your first CL, you really should try them on in a store, the sizing for CLs is all OVER the place.


----------



## smallpaperbird

chako012 said:


> gone TT_T *sniffles* did anyone here happen to get them ?


 
noooooooo.  it always happens so fast.


----------



## MKWMDA

Its amazing. Someone gets wind of Rolandos on sale, and its like a collective mad dash for the website. Its no wonder they always have technical difficulties!


----------



## smallpaperbird

Black Criss Cross Pump - Size 39 - $250

http://www.barneys.com/Criss Cross ...igner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=0&sz=1


----------



## smallpaperbird

Black Patent Slingback -- Size 38 -- $215

http://www.barneys.com/Patent sling...igner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=4&sz=1


----------



## smallpaperbird

Black Defil Pump -- Size 37 -- $280

http://www.barneys.com/Defil Pump/1...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=21&sz=1


----------



## shopalot

http://www.barneys.com/Patent sling...igner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=4&sz=1

Black patent slingback 75mm
$215.00 size 8


----------



## shopalot

smallpaperbird said:


> Black Patent Slingback -- Size 38 -- $215
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Patent sling...igner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=4&sz=1



Looks like we posted the same deal


----------



## sailornep5

^Ugh, even though this pair is in my size, I just don't trust Barney's sales any more.  I thought I had snagged a pair of Delfils in my size last week only to have it cancelled on me a couple days later.  I wish they would only list IF they actually have it in stock!


----------



## flaneuse

sailornep5 said:


> ^Ugh, even though this pair is in my size, I just don't trust Barney's sales any more.  I thought I had snagged a pair of Delfils in my size last week only to have it cancelled on me a couple days later.  I wish they would only list IF they actually have it in stock!



That has happened to me TWICE...their inventory has problems


----------



## more_CHOOS

smallpaperbird said:


> noooooooo. it always happens so fast.


 

whoever think they got them...will probably get a message from Barneys in a couple of days saying that it was canceled.  I really hope they got them, because the last 3 times I ordered from them, ALL my items were canceled!!!  I don't even bother with Barneys.com anymore.


----------



## lolitablue

more_CHOOS said:


> whoever think they got them...will probably get a message from Barneys in a couple of days saying that it was canceled. I really hope they got them, because the last 3 times I ordered from them, ALL my items were canceled!!! I don't even bother with Barneys.com anymore.


 
That is a shame!!


----------



## mooks

I've given up ordering ANYTHING from Barney's, every order has been cancelled!!


----------



## canada's

ugh, i missed out on all of those deals this morning, but it sounds like i was better off.

they cancelled my lanvin flats last week!


----------



## keya

Leopard pony hair Rolandos, size 36.5 BIN 300 Euros.
I am sooo tempted to get these but I know they wont fit me..

http://cgi.ebay.de/Christian-Loubou...ryZ80639QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## keya

Black leather Declics (used) size 38, BIN £270
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## peppers90

I wouldn't order from Barneys over the internet;  if you see a sale, call them-I had much better luck when I called!


----------



## lvpiggy

peppers90 said:


> I wouldn't order from Barneys over the internet; if you see a sale, call them-I had much better luck when I called!


ITA!!  i tried to get the pony hair camo pigalles from the website, they didn't even tell me they cancelled my order; i found out myself when i called 1.5wks later!  *but* then i called the store, and not only did they have my size, they even were selling it @ a lower price than the website


----------



## po0hping

more_CHOOS said:


> whoever think they got them...will probably get a message from Barneys in a couple of days saying that it was canceled.  I really hope they got them, because the last 3 times I ordered from them, ALL my items were canceled!!!  I don't even bother with Barneys.com anymore.


 
Every time I go to the website and I see all the fab shoes I get angry b/c I know unreliable it is.  One time I ordered a pair and a gift card and a few days late not only was the shoe order canceled, but the gift card as well.  It's a gift card, what kind of stock problems would happen with that?


----------



## *Magdalena*

sailornep5 said:


> ^Ugh, even though this pair is in my size, I just don't trust Barney's sales any more. I thought I had snagged a pair of Delfils in my size last week only to have it cancelled on me a couple days later. I wish they would only list IF they actually have it in stock!


 
the same thing happened to me couple weeks back, even though it was regular price....couple days later they notified me that my order got cancelled, without an explanation. when i called them, the guys said that they were already sold out the day i bought them yet their system was showing them as available. he said their online system updates itself once a week...very weird.

anyways, these are gorgeous, but not my size

Red Patent Leather VPs, not a great deal, but a great find.






http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1210805543966&ev19=3:3


----------



## JetSetGo!

edit. I bought my own post.


----------



## laureenthemean

Tiger patent Decollete, size 40 BIN $300
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220234321660&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012

Someone please buy them before I do!!


----------



## Stinas

Rolando - Black Patent - Size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lorrmich

JetSetGo! said:


> edit. I bought my own post.


 
which one was that.  I thought you were on a ban


----------



## scoobiewu

MKWMDA said:


> I am watching those...they are so pretty! I am banned from all peep-toes now, and must only find closed toe (per my DF - he keeps my collection in check) but those are SO pretty. I think they are on Bluefly in other sizes if anyone is interested!



hehe i think you were the one that i knew was a 41 from previous posts!  are you really banned from them?  i love.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Lorrmich* Ahahhahaha! Ooops! I am! I had some money in my paypal account... really and truly! 

I bought the Sing Sing, (the shoes in my avatar). 
They're totally not my size, but I had to have 'em them for collector's reasons. I searched for them desperately when they were in season and still never found a pair.
I think they are amazing.

I know...I have a problem. ush:

*Laureen* You should so totally BUY THOSE TIGERS!!!! :flower:


----------



## laureenthemean

JetSetGo! said:


> *Lorrmich* Ahahhahaha! Ooops! I am! I had some money in my paypal account... really and truly!
> 
> I bought the Sing Sing, (the shoes in my avatar).
> They're totally not my size, but I had to have 'em them for collector's reasons. I searched for them desperately when they were in season and still never found a pair.
> I think they are amazing.
> 
> I know...I have a problem. ush:
> 
> *Laureen* You should so totally BUY THOSE TIGERS!!!! :flower:



I totally thought of you when I saw them!  Also, those  Sing Sings are amazing.  I saw the red/pink version in a lot auction a few weeks ago (also reminded me of you!), and even though they were 3 sizes too small, I still wanted them.  Luckily I was able to find some striped Simples in my size, though!


----------



## lorrmich

jetset, they are stunning.  Congrats on finding a HG!


----------



## more_CHOOS

*Magdalena* said:


> the same thing happened to me couple weeks back, even though it was regular price....couple days later they notified me that my order got cancelled, without an explanation. when i called them, the guys said that they were already sold out the day i bought them yet their system was showing them as available. he said their online system updates itself once a week...very weird.
> 
> anyways, these are gorgeous, but not my size
> 
> Red Patent Leather VPs, not a great deal, but a great find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1210805543966&ev19=3:3


 
well, i paid with a gift card and they never refunded me the gift card.  what's up with that?  i emailed them but no response. 

btw Hot VPs!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Red patent Decollete Red Karey sz 36 
BIN $420

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## smurfet

Congrats *jet!*  I love the Sing Sing.  I always thought that was your leg in your avatar. 

On an unrelated note, I HATE barneys!  I thought I got the glitters last time, but I waited an excruciating week before I found out they cancelled my order.  But that's not the worse part.  Once I returned a Marc Jacob coat because they sent me the wrong size and they never refunded me the money.  When I called to find out what happened, they told me they never got it.  I couldn't prove that I sent it because I was dumb and sent it back by USPS without tracking.  I was so mad!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ OMG!  Barneys totally sucks sometimes. Grrrr. If only they didn't have such nice things sometimes!

oh *smurfet*! I wish that was my leg! 
I will never be able to get my feet in them!!!! ush:

Thank you, ladies.


----------



## Chins4

Purple Suede Rolando 37 $610

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...001&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-eFhyr_EqSyc2BOT5yHzkQg


----------



## IslandSpice

Black New Simple Pumps are in in many sizes at www.saks.com!!!

One huge complaint...I had these on pre-order for 2 months!! They cancelled me yesterday because they said they couldn't get vendor to fulfull supply. Luckily I was browsing the website and saw them *IN STOCK* and ready to ship...guess I got lucky since you get a giftcard today with purchase!! I would have been *HEATED* if I had missed out!

Python New Simple Pump in a size 38.5 at www.saks.com as well. These were mine...I released them two days ago because they were too big. Somebody enjoy them please!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Gold python Palace, size 41
http://bluefly.com/pages/products/d...=144&Ns=Price|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID


----------



## laureenthemean

Red Karey Decollete, size 39, starting bid $300, BIN $350
http://cgi.ebay.com/690-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Yellow suede Declic 120, size 35.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

EB Declic 120, size 35
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Black Declic 120, size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Yellow Mouche, size 40, BIN $565
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270237604568&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## Chins4

Patent leather graffiti ballerinas 37.5 and 40.5 $339

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=4001&cat=0&page=1

Black/Gold Mousse Clou Flats 36 $354

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=2620&cat=0&page=1


----------



## laureenthemean

Blue Catwoman, size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Blue-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
God do I wish those were my size!

Purple VP Paillettes, size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Very-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Nude VP Paillettes, size 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Very-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Body Double, size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140232154658&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004
I've been watching these, hoping maybe I could fit my 8.5 feet into them, but I think it's impossible.


----------



## smurfet

*Laureen* you always find the best deals!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^LOL, I have too much free time, obviously.  Hope people are benefiting!


----------



## fashionispoison

*laureen *you rock!!


----------



## laureenthemean

fashionispoison said:


> *laureen *you rock!!



Thanks!  I always think it's such a waste when I see such good deals that I can't take advantage of, so this thread kind of helps me to live vicariously through people, haha.


----------



## laureenthemean

laureenthemean said:


> Blue Catwoman, size 37
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Blue-Catwoman-T-Strap-Pumps-7-37-NIB_W0QQitemZ270237931267QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> God do I wish those were my size!
> 
> Purple VP Paillettes, size 37
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Very-Prive-Sequin-Peep-Toe-Pumps-7-37-NIB_W0QQitemZ270237928217QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Nude VP Paillettes, size 38.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Very-Prive-Sequin-Peep-Toe-Pumps-7-37-NIB_W0QQitemZ270237928217QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



BTW, if you guys haven't already checked out those purple VP Paillettes, they are truly TDF!


----------



## mo.space

laureenthemean said:


> BTW, if you guys haven't already checked out those purple VP Paillettes, they are truly TDF!



haha ure too cute

luv them, 9 days to go till the auction ends. Damn.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Fabulous deals & htfs! 

I want those Graff Flats, but nothing for me right now.... ush:


----------



## keya

Blue suede Rolandos, size 40 (used)
Low starting bid but with a reserve.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MKWMDA

laureenthemean said:


> BTW, if you guys haven't already checked out those purple VP Paillettes, they are truly TDF!



Holy god Laureen, I think you have just found the most gorgeous shoe I have ever seen. This may be my new UHG...my heart skipped a beat when I opened the link!!


----------



## MKWMDA

Ok so I HAVE TO KNOW where I can find those purple VP paillettes!! I MUST have them!!!!! 

It says they are from summer 2008, does that mean they are still in stores? Has anyone seen these in store? OMG I AM DESPERATE. I must have them!


----------



## lvpiggy

MKWMDA said:


> Ok so I HAVE TO KNOW where I can find those purple VP paillettes!! I MUST have them!!!!!
> 
> It says they are from summer 2008, does that mean they are still in stores? Has anyone seen these in store? OMG I AM DESPERATE. I must have them!


 





http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27349


----------



## MKWMDA

Does anyone know if the ones LV posted are the same as the ones in the auction? I thought these were called fuschia, and they look fuschia, but the ones in the auction look like a rich purple. I'm confused.


----------



## ashakes

MKWMDA said:


> Does anyone know if the ones LV posted are the same as the ones in the auction? I thought these were called fuschia, and they look fuschia, but the ones in the auction look like a rich purple. I'm confused.


 
I own these. I bought them as soon as NAP received their shipment in January. LOL  They are called fuchsia, but in certain light they are more of a violet?  Here are some of my photos:


----------



## ashakes

I wore them a couple of weekends ago to a concert w/ my b/f and as we were walking out of the hotel to leave he goes "Wow, those are some bright shoes!".  He said it in way that made me want to slap him though. LOL


----------



## compulsivepurse

^^ They really are lovely.  Unfortunately I can't think of anywhere I could wear them to.  My life is so boring!  It makes me want to be single again for a night just to wear shoes like these, LOL!

Ashakes, my husband says stuff like that all the time.  He thinks it's cute.   I don't know where he got that idea.


----------



## MKWMDA

SO are we thinking that they are just purple by a trick of the light? And they are really the fuschia ones? The fuschia ones are GORGEOUS, but I was really struck by the purple color of the ones in the auction. I emailed the seller, but you never know if they will respond. 

*sigh*

No purple sequins for me I guess!


----------



## JetSetGo!

keya said:


> Blue suede Rolandos, size 40 (used)
> Low starting bid but with a reserve.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




OMG 
Those are actually Declic 130s! 
Delicious!


----------



## ashakes

The ones that paris4fashion has listed are the same ones I own.  They are fuchsia in certain light and violet in others. It's kind of hard to describe.  They are really beautiful though.


----------



## laureenthemean

MKWMDA said:


> SO are we thinking that they are just purple by a trick of the light? And they are really the fuschia ones? The fuschia ones are GORGEOUS, but I was really struck by the purple color of the ones in the auction. I emailed the seller, but you never know if they will respond.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> No purple sequins for me I guess!



I was actually thinking about that too, but the purple ones seemed a lot darker to me.  Also, there's a lot more contrast between the toe and the sequins on the purple ones, and the fuchsia ones seems to be almost the same color on the toe and sequins.  And I could be wrong, but it looks like the purple ones have a satin toe, and the ones on NAP have a metallic leather one?  *Ashakes'* look different to me than the purple ones.

BTW, *MKWMDA*, I couldn't stop staring at them when I saw them.


----------



## keya

JetSetGo! said:


> OMG
> Those are actually Declic 130s!
> Delicious!



You're right. They're gorgeous, I wish they were my size.


I love the VP paillettes.


----------



## laureenthemean

laureenthemean said:


> I was actually thinking about that too, but the purple ones seemed a lot darker to me.  Also, there's a lot more contrast between the toe and the sequins on the purple ones, and the fuchsia ones seems to be almost the same color on the toe and sequins.  And I could be wrong, but it looks like the purple ones have a satin toe, and the ones on NAP have a metallic leather one?  *Ashakes'* look different to me than the purple ones.
> 
> BTW, *MKWMDA*, I couldn't stop staring at them when I saw them.



But I'm not one to argue with the expert!


----------



## shoecrazy

Leopard Patent Pigalle 120 40.5 $409.99 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lynn12

IslandSpice said:


> Black New Simple Pumps are in in many sizes at www.saks.com!!!
> 
> One huge complaint...I had these on pre-order for 2 months!! They cancelled me yesterday because they said they couldn't get vendor to fulfull supply. Luckily I was browsing the website and saw them *IN STOCK* and ready to ship...guess I got lucky since you get a giftcard today with purchase!! I would have been *HEATED* if I had missed out!
> 
> Python New Simple Pump in a size 38.5 at www.saks.com as well. These were mine...I released them two days ago because they were too big. Somebody enjoy them please!!


 

*WARNING>>>* the New Simples run big.  You need to go down a half size from your regular Simple size.


----------



## Lynn12

Fantastic price!!!  Perfect cocktail shoe.

BNIB Auth Christian Louboutin $1020 Salopina Strass 37 - *BIN $450*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200224011540&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=010


----------



## laureenthemean

Red Very Noeud, size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Beige patent Bruges, size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DamierAddict

i know a lot of ppl on this forum are lookin for kitten heels:


http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


*Christian Louboutin &#8226; Decollete 315 kitten heel 39 / 9*


starting $199.99
BIN $299.99


----------



## DamierAddict

*limited edition GREEN catwoman  38.5*


Current bid:*US $202.50 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


*


----------



## DamierAddict

Matador Sling backs 38.5






http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Starting bid:*US $279.00 *


----------



## DamierAddict

*Louboutin Salopina Purple & Gold Peep Pumps 9/39 NIB*


gorgeous!!!!


http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Salop...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Current bid:*US $299.00 *


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

*CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN PONY HAIR  SHOES SIZE 38.5*


Starting bid:*US $299.99 *


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

*CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN 38 $755 CURRENT Patent Red Horatio*


starting $299.99


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem






***CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN** PINK T STRAP HEELS SHOES SZ 38*








 price: 										*US $350.00 or best offer
*


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem






*Christian Louboutin bronze lizard heels shoes NIB 39.5*



Starting bid:*US $399.99 *





 price: 										*US $429.99*


----------



## keya

DamierAddict said:


> *Louboutin Salopina Purple & Gold Peep Pumps 9/39 NIB*
> 
> 
> gorgeous!!!!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Salopina-Purple-Gold-Peep-Pumps-9-39-NIB_W0QQitemZ270237922908QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Current bid:*US $299.00 *



I wish these were my size, they're gorgeous!


----------



## keya

Black Anemones size 39, starting bid $625

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-BLACK...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DamierAddict

^ does any1 know how they run?? im usually a 38.5 in loubs ..


----------



## laureenthemean

DamierAddict said:


> ^ does any1 know how they run?? im usually a 38.5 in loubs ..



They run true to your US size, so you'd probably need a 38.


----------



## smurfet

Black crystal Helmuts in 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## IslandSpice

Lynn12 said:


> *WARNING>>>* the New Simples run big. You need to go down a half size from your regular Simple size.


 
Yikes...yet another return???


----------



## Chins4

Pink glitter slingback 35

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...=cat000000cat200648cat203509cat10015cat238203


----------



## mscupcake

Sorry if this has already been posted! NM's site, one pair, size 38.5:


----------



## JetSetGo!

Chins4 said:


> Pink glitter slingback 35
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...=cat000000cat200648cat203509cat10015cat238203



And size 41!


----------



## keya

Purple Laponos (sizes 37, 37.5 and 38)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lovely-Christian-Louboutin-Viole-Patent-Ankle-Boots-37_W0QQitemZ190223028362QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## terpey

$320 at NM

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat6000734cat11000734cat7230758


----------



## terpey

Suede Tie d'Orsay $475

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat6000734cat11000734cat7370760


----------



## intheevent

terpey said:


> $320 at NM
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat6000734cat11000734cat7230758



Great finds. Half price. Someone get them before I try to put tissue in the toe box a la VB

LOL


----------



## IslandSpice

Black Greasepaint NPs at NM and BG size 38. Pink in sizes 35 and 41. (They say glitters, but they look like greaspaints). Either way, enjoy!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?cmCat=search&itemId=prod28830007


----------



## singtong

was someone looking for these?

cameo pigalle size 39

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## keya

Metallic Laponos size 37.5 BIN $590
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-NIB-Christi...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

Back kid Helmuts 37.5 BIN $400

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ELEGANT-CHRIS...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

Chins4 said:


> Back kid Helmuts 37.5 BIN $400
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ELEGANT-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLK-LEATHER-SHOES-SIZE-37-5_W0QQitemZ250249519248QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


POOF!  gone!   yay for whoever got them!


----------



## archygirl

Stinas said:


> POOF! gone!  yay for whoever got them!


 
I know...just arrived home from running errands....ARRGGHHH.


----------



## sara999

grrr still too big! where's sz 36


----------



## JetSetGo!

Wow! These are so unique and gorgeous!!!


Size 38


----------



## peppers90

WOW those are sooo pretty!  Never seen them before!


----------



## jessicaelizabet

And that looks like satin instead of leather so maybe it isn't as scratchy as the leather stitching


----------



## laureenthemean

jessicaelizabet said:


> And that looks like satin instead of leather so maybe it isn't as scratchy as the leather stitching



I think it's metallic leather.


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Well, nevermind that, the auction says it is leather after all. Must be patent


----------



## Stinas

Anyone know what they are called?  Im watching them.


----------



## JRed

omg, nude patent vp with gold tip! $750 bin.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## can008

JRed said:


> omg, nude patent vp with gold tip! $750 bin.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Prive-Nude-Patent-36_W0QQitemZ300226103616QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



They don't send overseas, plus there is a scuff on one tip which really really bug me.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Very fun! 

Gold Metallic Sing Sing, size 36 BIN $499
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Fabulous!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Stinas *I don't know what the grey suedes are called, but I sure love 'em. They seem to have a Decollete toe, so perhaps they share the fit. If they are your size...buy, buy, buy! 

I've asked the seller the name. I'll let you all know when I hear back.


----------



## Stinas

^^ My size varies soo much in CL lately.  Since they are a D'orsay they might fit like the Joli?  Ill be fine with the 38, otherwise they are not going to fit


----------



## babyb0o

^those look similar to the style bibas and decollete. they should fit like bibas and run larger than decolletes since its a d'orsay pump.


----------



## Lynn12

can008 said:


> They don't send overseas, plus there is a scuff on one tip which really really bug me.


 
I wouldn't worry about the tip.  The first time I wore my nude patent VPs my gold tip got scratched as well.  The metallic covering on the tip is very delicate.  

Someone needs to scoop them up!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude Mouche, size 41
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732


----------



## *Principessa*

Black patent NO PRIVE with cork heel, size 37

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-NO-PRIVE-Black-Patent-Shoe-Size-4_W0QQitemZ300223487569QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Black patent Fontanete, size 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Yellow patent Ernesta, size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Yellow-patent-C...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Purple lizard pump, size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Black/gold Foxtrot, size 37.5, starting bid $99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Beyonces-fave-7...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Unique blue satin ankle-wrap shoe, size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/Unique-CHRISTIA...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
I really like these!

Nude Simple 85, size 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Black grease Yoyo 110 sculpted heel, size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## xboobielicousx

minibouts on sale for 511 at the NAP sale







http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/product/27343


----------



## MKWMDA

Wtf why is shipping at NAP $25??

Thats crapola.


----------



## Noegirl05

I really want those minibouts... but I also was the EB rolandos LOL


----------



## keya

aw, so many great new deals, but _why _are so many of them in a size 36?! ush:


----------



## shoecrazy

MKWMDA said:


> Wtf why is shipping at NAP $25??
> 
> Thats crapola.



There's a $12.50 option too once you get to checkout. $25 is for overnight.


----------



## MKWMDA

Haha yeah I saw that once I got all the way through. But it almost made me hit the back button right there, they really shouldnt estimate shipping until you select an option.


----------



## Noegirl05

Martha~ Did you get the minibout?


----------



## MKWMDA

Ugh NO. I am still deciding, I am just so conflicted on the taupe color. I have tried it on at Saks 3 times, and just havent felt that spark. If it was the black, I would be on it like a fat kid on cake.

Did you get them?


----------



## Noegirl05

Nope me either... although I really want them I want some other shoes more


----------



## *Magdalena*

xboobielicousx said:


> minibouts on sale for 511 at the NAP sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/product/27343


 
grrrr...so upsetting!!  i got these at Saks about a month ago for $770....  i guess you can never foresee such things


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Magdalena* said:


> grrrr...so upsetting!!  i got these at Saks about a month ago for $770....  i guess you can never foresee such things



Buy them and return the new pair to Saks!


----------



## laureenthemean

JetSetGo! said:


> Buy them and return the new pair to Saks!



I thought the exact same thing.


----------



## socalboo

MKWMDA said:


> I would be on it like a fat kid on cake.



I had a friend who used to say "I'm all over it like a pigeon on a courthouse sandwich"!

I'm not too sure about the color either.

Laureen, I checked out the nude simples, I'm watching them, I hope the bidding doesn't go too high! They're a great deal...right now...6 days...:s Thanks for the post!


----------



## laureenthemean

socalboo said:


> Laureen, I checked out the nude simples, I'm watching them, I hope the bidding doesn't go too high! They're a great deal...right now...6 days...:s Thanks for the post!



Good luck to you!


----------



## socalboo

JRed said:


> omg, nude patent vp with gold tip! $750 bin.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Prive-Nude-Patent-36_W0QQitemZ300226103616QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Thanks for posting JRed! I love those, I was hoping that would come up somewhere! But they're are soooo many that I want!


----------



## socalboo

Thanks Laureen! Keeping my fingers crossed! I want anything in the nude patent or just nude color!


----------



## keya

socalboo said:


> Thanks for posting JRed! I love those, I was hoping that would come up somewhere! But they're are soooo many that I want!



I wish they were a 37 or 37.5 :s


----------



## laureenthemean

Clichy Strass, size 41, starting bid $65, BIN $500
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MKWMDA

I forgot who was looking for Simple 70 in nude patent, but there was a bunch at the Saks in Houston. I just saw them there on Saturday. They had them mismarked as YoYos, so after I corrected their mistake, they should now know they are simples when you ask for them. I dont know why they did that, its this one younger guy who kept trying to sell me a pair of simples as yoyos. The asst mgr came over and waved him off like he was insulting me. It was funny. 

But yeah! Nude patent simple 70s at Saks Houston! Ask for Cassandra, tell her Martha sent you.


----------



## mscupcake

xboobielicousx said:


> minibouts on sale for 511 at the NAP sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/product/27343


 
 I've been eyeing these for awhile and now you've given me an excuse to buy them :shame:  Boy, this forum is dangerous!


----------



## shoecrazy

MKWMDA said:


> I forgot who was looking for Simple 70 in nude patent, but there was a bunch at the Saks in Houston. I just saw them there on Saturday. They had them mismarked as YoYos, so after I corrected their mistake, they should now know they are simples when you ask for them. I dont know why they did that, its this one younger guy who kept trying to sell me a pair of simples as yoyos. The asst mgr came over and waved him off like he was insulting me. It was funny.
> 
> But yeah! Nude patent simple 70s at Saks Houston! Ask for Cassandra, tell her Martha sent you.



They have them at Saks in Boston too if Saks Houston doesn't have the right size - 617.937.5350 - ask for Felipe


----------



## laureenthemean

Red pumps (like Simple) size 38, starting bid $50
http://cgi.ebay.com/GORGEOUS-UNIQUE...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

mscupcake said:


> I've been eyeing these for awhile and now you've given me an excuse to buy them :shame:  Boy, this forum is dangerous!



I think all of us have had a similar experience with this forum.


----------



## MKWMDA

socalboo said:


> I had a friend who used to say "I'm all over it like a pigeon on a courthouse sandwich"!



Hahaha I havent hear that one, thats great stuff!


----------



## japskivt

The seller ended the auction. I wonder why.



DamierAddict said:


> *limited edition GREEN catwoman  38.5*
> 
> 
> Current bid:*US $202.50
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-STRAP-Pumps-GREEN-HEELS-Shoes-38-5_W0QQitemZ350060033948QQihZ022QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lolitablue

mscupcake said:


> I've been eyeing these for awhile and now you've given me an excuse to buy them :shame: Boy, this forum is dangerous!


 

I love them too! Are they a different kind of brown?


----------



## MKWMDA

japskivt said:


> The seller ended the auction. I wonder why.



Those are gorgeous! Seriously, I wonder why they ended it? They couldnt be fake..that would hurt my heart.

Seller's remorse maybe? If they were mine I certainly wouldnt sell them!


----------



## keya

^ Maybe the seller got an offer to sell outside of ebay?


----------



## smurfet

I got the Mini Bouts.  I love them.  They are surprisingly sexy.


----------



## ledaatomica

laureenthemean said:


> Unique blue satin ankle-wrap shoe, size 39
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Unique-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Couture-satin-high-heels_W0QQitemZ150248517989QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> I really like these!


 

oh gosh Yasmin 120s... love this shoe too bad they would be too big on me! crap


----------



## MKWMDA

Oh my god Leda I had those in black patent, and I had to sell them. They were aboslutely GORGEOUS and I loved them, but I couldnt walk farther than a few steps without being afraid I would break my ankle. I wish I had them back now. 

Edited to add: GOSH those blue ones are PRETTY.


----------



## Kamilla850

$299 and ending in 5 hours - which is a great deal but it is a missing the ankle strap, I am sure that it will be simple to have one made at a cobbler.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shyne1025

nevermind.. saw what I was looking for already.. *_*


----------



## IslandSpice

Kamilla850 said:


> $299 and ending in 5 hours - which is a great deal but it is a missing the ankle strap, I am sure that it will be simple to have one made at a cobbler.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Wish I wore a size 41 cuz those bad boys would be mine!!


----------



## keya

Kamilla850 said:


> $299 and ending in 5 hours - which is a great deal but it is a missing the ankle strap, I am sure that it will be simple to have one made at a cobbler.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Black-Python-Peep-toe-Pumps-41_W0QQitemZ200223737948QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I knew you were talking about the pythons before I even clicked the link. If these were my size I don't think I'd worry too much about the missing ankle straps since I'm sure you could easily replace them (or you could use pretty rhinestone anklets instead or something creative)


----------



## Stinas

^^^Same thing I was thinking


----------



## angelstacie04

Kamilla850 said:


> $299 and ending in 5 hours - which is a great deal but it is a missing the ankle strap, I am sure that it will be simple to have one made at a cobbler.
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





I've got my eyes on these babies! Number 4, come to mama!

lol, this will be 4 in a one month period. I should be ashamed of myself but I'm not.


----------



## keya

Black suede Decolletes (used), size 39, BIN $300.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ledaatomica

MKWMDA said:


> Oh my god Leda I had those in black patent, and I had to sell them. They were aboslutely GORGEOUS and I loved them, but I couldnt walk farther than a few steps without being afraid I would break my ankle. I wish I had them back now.
> 
> Edited to add: GOSH those blue ones are PRETTY.


 
you should have kept them and learned to walk with them. They are KILLERS. A much coveted CL, and you got them for a STEAL from NGG no less!!!! sorry I am of no help but I am dying for a pair of these


----------



## Shasta

*Thanks Keya!  Those decolettes are mine!  I need a smaller size!  Darn it, b/c I think that this is ACTUALLY a comfortable CL.  I hope I find one soon!*


----------



## MKWMDA

ledaatomica said:


> you should have kept them and learned to walk with them. They are KILLERS. A much coveted CL, and you got them for a STEAL from NGG no less!!!! sorry I am of no help but I am dying for a pair of these



SERIOUSLY?! DAMMIT!  No one ever said anything when I posted them on here, I had no idea they were so coveted! I remember when I negotiated her down to about $350 on those, yall were all shocked, and I had no idea what I had done. 

I actually emailed my buyer today, because she had emailed me after she won them saying she wanted to return them because she couldnt walk in them. I told her I couldnt refund, becuase I used the money to pay for wedding stuff, and that was that. So I askedher today if she ever resold them, or relisted. Maybe I can buy them back from her. I do miss them!


----------



## ledaatomica

MKWMDA said:


> SERIOUSLY?! DAMMIT!  No one ever said anything when I posted them on here, I had no idea they were so coveted! I remember when I negotiated her down to about $350 on those, yall were all shocked, and I had no idea what I had done.
> 
> I actually emailed my buyer today, because she had emailed me after she won them saying she wanted to return them because she couldnt walk in them. I told her I couldnt refund, becuase I used the money to pay for wedding stuff, and that was that. So I askedher today if she ever resold them, or relisted. Maybe I can buy them back from her. I do miss them!


 
If you can get them back please do. Thats such a sexy shoe and well it came and got sold out in a heartbeat. You wont find many collections on here that have them either..


----------



## laureenthemean

ledaatomica said:


> If you can get them back please do. Thats such a sexy shoe and well it came and got sold out in a heartbeat. You wont find many collections on here that have them either..



Damn, leda, if I didn't want them before, you sure have made me want them now!


----------



## ledaatomica

laureenthemean said:


> Damn, leda, if I didn't want them before, you sure have made me want them now!


 
sorry :shame:  but they are on my must have list damn-it!!!! what can I say?


----------



## MKWMDA

Oh sadness! I wish I had known, I wouldnt have sold them! :cry:


----------



## keya

edit: I bought them


----------



## laureenthemean

Magenta Pigalle 120, size 37, starting bid $50
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Black Pigalle 120, size 37, starting bid $50
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Camel Pigalle 120, size 37, starting bid $50
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Black grease Pigalle 120, size 37, starting bid $50
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ledaatomica

laureenthemean said:


> Magenta Pigalle 120, size 37, starting bid $50
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-magenta-patent-pigalle-120-shoes-37_W0QQitemZ130224043530QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Black Pigalle 120, size 37, starting bid $50
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-black-patent-pigalle-120-shoes-37_W0QQitemZ130224037926QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Camel Pigalle 120, size 37, starting bid $50
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-camel-patent-pigalle-120-shoes-37_W0QQitemZ130224034381QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Black grease Pigalle 120, size 37, starting bid $50
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
holy moly pigalle heaven! and all my size too .. this is not good


----------



## laureenthemean

Overpriced, but TDF:
EB suede Yoyo Zeppa, size 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Red suede Decollete, size 36, starting bid $85
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## danicky

LOL, I love the Pigalles. Are they very hard to walk in?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Net-a-Porter is having a sale. Not too many CLs on sale (and none I really like- lucky for my bank account!) but if anyone's interested:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Sale/Designers/Christian_Louboutin


----------



## canismajor

Black Patent CLICHY STRASS
Size 41
BIN 500
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LavenderIce

laureenthemean said:


> Damn, leda, if I didn't want them before, you sure have made me want them now!


 
I have wanted them too.  They are on my HTF HG list.  If I were to get them in my collection I would be over the moon.



ledaatomica said:


> holy moly pigalle heaven! and all my size too .. this is not good


 
Starting bid is low too!

If the magentas were a size 36 I would be watching them.

Laureen--you are a goddess for posting all these deals.


----------



## xegbl

These came back on the NM site but are fuschia in color... sizes 36.5, 38 and 42...



mscupcake said:


> Sorry if this has already been posted! NM's site, one pair, size 38.5:


----------



## socalboo

laureenthemean said:


> Red suede Decollete, size 36, starting bid $85
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-Louboutin-08-Red-Suede-Pumps-Sz-36-6_W0QQitemZ300226366663QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Thank you again Laureen! I'm watching these now too! If I had the money, I would love to have those blue Yoyos, they absolutely are tdf!


----------



## laureenthemean

Yay, glad everyone is finding things they like.  Or maybe that's a bad thing?  Nah, you can never have too many CLs.


----------



## ledaatomica

LavenderIce said:


> I
> Starting bid is low too!
> 
> If the magentas were a size 36 I would be watching them.
> 
> Laureen--you are a goddess for posting all these deals.


 
the low starting price is kind of worrisome .. especially for pigalle 120s .. but I cant see anything wrong with them


----------



## LavenderIce

ledaatomica said:


> the low starting price is kind of worrisome .. especially for pigalle 120s .. but I cant see anything wrong with them


 
I thought that too.  The magenta and black patents look good.  I never saw the camel IRL.  The black grease look different from what mine look like.  Maybe it's the lighting.  My black grease look all black.  You don't see the shimmer unless you look up close.


----------



## laureenthemean

ledaatomica said:


> the low starting price is kind of worrisome .. especially for pigalle 120s .. but I cant see anything wrong with them





LavenderIce said:


> I thought that too.  The magenta and black patents look good.  I never saw the camel IRL.  The black grease look different from what mine look like.  Maybe it's the lighting.  My black grease look all black.  You don't see the shimmer unless you look up close.



They're such a popular shoe, though, I'm sure the seller isn't too worried about getting lots of bids.  The grease ones do seem to be in very bright light.  Unless they're not really black greasepaints?  Is there anything else that color could be?


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude patent Miss Gena (like Simple 85), size 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

CL on sale at Barneys, not sure if it's a joke or not but here goes....

http://www.barneys.com/Barneys%20Obsessions/OBSES01,default,sc.html?prefn1=designer&prefv1=Christian%20Louboutin&specialCategoryID=DESIG1


----------



## peppers90

more_CHOOS said:


> CL on sale at Barneys, not sure if it's a joke or not but here goes....
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Barneys%20Obsessions/OBSES01,default,sc.html?prefn1=designer&prefv1=Christian%20Louboutin&specialCategoryID=DESIG1




  Looks like everything is out of stock according to the website;  I would give them a call to see if there is anything available!


----------



## laureenthemean

more_CHOOS said:


> CL on sale at Barneys, not sure if it's a joke or not but here goes....
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Barneys Obse...=Christian Louboutin&specialCategoryID=DESIG1



If the prices at the sale tomorrow are anything like the prices online, I am going to do some _damage_.


----------



## more_CHOOS

peppers90 said:


> Looks like everything is out of stock according to the website; I would give them a call to see if there is anything available!


 
Per the CS, they are updating their inventory.


----------



## more_CHOOS

laureenthemean said:


> If the prices at the sale tomorrow are anything like the prices online, I am going to do some _damage_.


 

They are on sale at Barneys stores tomorrow?  I called and SA told me that CLs will not be part of the sale.  But they will probably be on sale May 28 for their summer sale.


----------



## laureenthemean

more_CHOOS said:


> They are on sale at Barneys stores tomorrow?  I called and SA told me that CLs will not be part of the sale.  But they will probably be on sale May 28 for their summer sale.



Oh, hm.  I guess I will have to call and ask.


----------



## luxlover

nothing is available on their website...

does anyone know when they will be updating their inventory?


----------



## Kamilla850

more_CHOOS said:


> They are on sale at Barneys stores tomorrow?  I called and SA told me that CLs will not be part of the sale.  But they will probably be on sale May 28 for their summer sale.



This is the same thing my SA told me, tomorrow's sale is mainly brands like Prada, Miu Miu, Manolos, I was told no Louboutins for tomorrow.


----------



## socalboo

I will definitely keep up on that heads up! Thank you more_choos!


----------



## laureenthemean

Kamilla850 said:


> This is the same thing my SA told me, tomorrow's sale is mainly brands like Prada, Miu Miu, Manolos, I was told no Louboutins for tomorrow.



Darn.  Guess I'll just wait until the end of this month, then.


----------



## babyb0o

laureenthemean said:


> Magenta Pigalle 120, size 37, starting bid $50
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-magenta-patent-pigalle-120-shoes-37_W0QQitemZ130224043530QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Black Pigalle 120, size 37, starting bid $50
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-black-patent-pigalle-120-shoes-37_W0QQitemZ130224037926QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Camel Pigalle 120, size 37, starting bid $50
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-camel-patent-pigalle-120-shoes-37_W0QQitemZ130224034381QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Black grease Pigalle 120, size 37, starting bid $50
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
these pigalles look different from mine. i dont remember the sole in back of the heel being so padded.


----------



## angelstacie04

Kamilla850 said:


> $299 and ending in 5 hours - which is a great deal but it is a missing the ankle strap, I am sure that it will be simple to have one made at a cobbler.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

I got them!!! WE ARE THE CL CHAMPIONS MY FRIENDS.....WE'LL KEEP ON BUYING UNTIL THE END....WE ARE THE CL CHAMPIONS.... lol. does anyone have any idea of what I can do with the missing strap dilema? I mean 404 for a 1300 shoe minus straps, i think i did good, right


----------



## keya

angelstacie04 said:


> I got them!!! WE ARE THE CL CHAMPIONS MY FRIENDS.....WE'LL KEEP ON BUYING UNTIL THE END....WE ARE THE CL CHAMPIONS.... lol. does anyone have any idea of what I can do with the missing strap dilema? I mean 404 for a 1300 shoe minus straps, i think i did good, right



Either you can take them to a cobbler and see if they can replace the straps, or you can just use a piece of satin ribbon and tie it together in a nice bow on the side, or for a more dressy look you can use rhinestone anklet jewlery


----------



## ledaatomica

babyb0o said:


> these pigalles look different from mine. i dont remember the sole in back of the heel being so padded.


 

so most of my pigalles dont have that much padding like in the pictures however some of my other pairs like the Mouche have some padding like that. 

I have an older pigalle that has quite a bit of padding but still doesnt look anything like in the pictures. I really hope nothing is wrong with these because as far as I can tell they look pretty ok.


----------



## laureenthemean

babyb0o said:


> these pigalles look different from mine. i dont remember the sole in back of the heel being so padded.



Does anyone know anything about this?  I mean, it's within the realm of possibility that there are fake Pigalles, of course, but it just seems like they'd be hard to fake, especially in patent, especially in grease patent.  The patent on the fakes looks pretty awful, and I think because of the shape of the Pigalle, the quality (or lack thereof) would be even more evident.  Also, I haven't been able to see any padding at all on the fakes.  I looked at some pictures from reputable ebay sellers, and you can see the padding; I think it depends on the lighting contrast?  In any case, I think a lot of the ladies on this forum would know better than me.


----------



## lolitablue

angelstacie04 said:


> I got them!!! WE ARE THE CL CHAMPIONS MY FRIENDS.....WE'LL KEEP ON BUYING UNTIL THE END....WE ARE THE CL CHAMPIONS.... lol. does anyone have any idea of what I can do with the missing strap dilema? I mean 404 for a 1300 shoe minus straps, i think i did good, right


 
Awesome deal!! Congrats!


----------



## Souzie

Grey and Black Mini Bouts on sale at NAP
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27343


----------



## laureenthemean

xsouzie said:


> Grey and Black Mini Bouts on sale at NAP
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27343



The black ones aren't on sale.


----------



## socalboo

angelstacie04 said:


> I got them!!! WE ARE THE CL CHAMPIONS MY FRIENDS.....WE'LL KEEP ON BUYING UNTIL THE END....WE ARE THE CL CHAMPIONS.... lol. does anyone have any idea of what I can do with the missing strap dilema? I mean 404 for a 1300 shoe minus straps, i think i did good, right



Yay! Did you try the CL cobbler sticky thread? Great deal! Congrats!


----------



## Stinas

xsouzie said:


> Grey and Black Mini Bouts on sale at NAP
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27343



They are TDF!  The color is great.  I regret getting rid of mine....here are pics...


----------



## smurfet

What a shame *Stinas*!  I got my taupe Mini Bouts after I saw how great they look on you!  Did you at least keep the black ones?


----------



## *Principessa*

Cream Mad Marys, size 37
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/WOW-Amazing-C...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

xnplo said:


> Black Patent CLICHY STRASS Size 41 BIN 500
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


TDF!!!! I just can't do it! Must stay focussed! ush:

I am a little concerned about those Pigalle 120s too...I am not sure why, but something's off. The price, the shape, I don't know... 

Congrats AngelStacie!

If you order anything from Barneys right now, expect your order to be canceled. They seem to be in update mode, and the everything's a mess. 8.5 in Mad Marys? I don't think so. Totally unreliable.


----------



## lolitablue

Stinas said:


> They are TDF! The color is great. I regret getting rid of mine....here are pics...


 

Gorgeous! Are they TTS, what is your regular U.S. size?


----------



## *Magdalena*

Ankle Bootie Size 37
Reg $760 Sale $342
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...44&cmCat=cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Stinas*~I'm sorry!  I got mine in the same exact color about a month ago and they are one of my fave. They looked great on you!


----------



## angelstacie04

Aww thank you ladies and thank you for your help. I'm excited!


----------



## MKWMDA

xnplo said:


> Black Patent CLICHY STRASS
> Size 41
> BIN 500
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Patent-Leather-with-crystal-heel_W0QQitemZ270238856887QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



On those Clichy Strass, how does the sizing go? Is it normal Clichy sizing, or is it normal CL size? I guess my question is do they run small.

Also, the last picture shows an out of focus close up of the heelcap, which has nails in it. Are CLs all like that? I dont remember mine having nailheads showing?


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ I love the shoes, but they dont ship to the UK, I am also worried about the sizing, good luck if you get them, they look stunning, please post if you do!


----------



## MKWMDA

Will do Sammyjoe!!

Btw totally off topic, but I had a really good friend growing up whos name was Sammy Jo (well Samantha, actually) and your name always reminds me of her.


----------



## socalboo

Stinas said:


> They are TDF!  The color is great.



*Stinas *the color on you is gorgeous! So sorry you got rid of them! I wasn't too sure about the color on NAP, it looked more grey to me. Then I saw your pics and they are so beautiful. Went back to NAP, and they're already sold out of 36s!  Do they run .5 size small or a full size? Just wondering if I could get away with a 37! Those are probably gone too by now!


----------



## laureenthemean

socalboo said:


> *Stinas *the color on you is gorgeous! So sorry you got rid of them! I wasn't too sure about the color on NAP, it looked more grey to me. Then I saw your pics and they are so beautiful. Went back to NAP, and they're already sold out of 36s!  Do they run .5 size small or a full size? Just wondering if I could get away with a 37! Those are probably gone too by now!



1/2 size up was pretty much perfect for me.  My feet are wide, and the shoes are just a tiny bit tight, but not uncomfortably so.


----------



## laureenthemean

Purple satin Lady Gres, size 39.5, BIN $700 (free shipping!)
http://cgi.ebay.com/08-CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
If these were a half size smaller, they might be mine already.

Black leather Gwenissima, size 38, starting bid $225
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## luxlover

barney updated their site. all the sale shoes and prices are gone.......


----------



## laureenthemean

Well, there's one on sale.
75 mm patent slingback, size 38.5 $215
http://www.barneys.com/Patent sling...igner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=0&sz=1


----------



## shoecrazy

^^^ I ordered those about 20 minutes ago  - I have absolutely no confidence that I'll actually get them though, given their awful inventory and web order problems.


----------



## laureenthemean

shoecrazy said:


> ^^^ I ordered those about 20 minutes ago  - I have absolutely no confidence that I'll actually get them though, given their awful inventory and web order problems.



Good luck!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks! My name is Samantha!!! 


MKWMDA said:


> Will do Sammyjoe!!
> 
> Btw totally off topic, but I had a really good friend growing up whos name was Sammy Jo (well Samantha, actually) and your name always reminds me of her.


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


omg ! look at the height on those babies!


Christian Louboutin magenta patent pigalle 120 shoes,37


have to be higher than 120!!!!

currently $50


----------



## laureenthemean

Red Ibiza espadrille, size 36, $165
http://www.barneys.com/Ibiza/15901....igner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=3&sz=1


----------



## luxlover

shoecrazy said:


> ^^^ I ordered those about 20 minutes ago  - I have absolutely no confidence that I'll actually get them though, given their awful inventory and web order problems.


 
let us know if you get it =)


----------



## luxlover

laureenthemean said:


> Red Ibiza espadrille, size 36, $165
> http://www.barneys.com/Ibiza/15901....igner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=3&sz=1


 
wow, very good job. how did you even manage to find this one? I dont even see it on the main shoe section of the website??

keep me posted if you see anything in a size 7, 7.5, or 8. thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

luxlover said:


> wow, very good job. how did you even manage to find this one? I dont even see it on the main shoe section of the website??
> 
> keep me posted if you see anything in a size 7, 7.5, or 8. thanks



I'm not entirely sure.  I think it depends on the order of links you click or something.  Their website is weird.


----------



## shoecrazy

luxlover said:


> wow, very good job. how did you even manage to find this one? I dont even see it on the main shoe section of the website??
> 
> keep me posted if you see anything in a size 7, 7.5, or 8. thanks



It showed up for me after I reloaded a couple times after I saw that post. Maybe we **do** need to keep reloading every 30 seconds  they seem to be putting one pair of shoes on sale at a time!


----------



## JetSetGo!

MKWMDA said:


> On those Clichy Strass, how does the sizing go? Is it normal Clichy sizing, or is it normal CL size? I guess my question is do they run small.
> 
> Also, the last picture shows an out of focus close up of the heelcap, which has nails in it. Are CLs all like that? I dont remember mine having nailheads showing?



The Clichys definitely run short in the toe. 
I took a 41.5 in the Som1s, which are pretty much the same shoe as this. They have the nail heads showing on mine. I think it's just that way with the thicker heels.


----------



## laureenthemean

Originally Posted by MKWMDA
On those Clichy Strass, how does the sizing go? Is it normal Clichy sizing, or is it normal CL size? I guess my question is do they run small.

Also, the last picture shows an out of focus close up of the heelcap, which has nails in it. Are CLs all like that? I dont remember mine having nailheads showing?

My US size is 8.5, and I got a 39.5 in the Clichy 120.  The SA said to use my Rolando size as a guide.


----------



## luxlover

shoecrazy said:


> It showed up for me after I reloaded a couple times after I saw that post. Maybe we **do** need to keep reloading every 30 seconds  they seem to be putting one pair of shoes on sale at a time!


 
hahaha so they want us to stayed glued to our computer screens all day reloading their website..


----------



## laureenthemean

luxlover said:


> hahaha so they want us to stayed glued to our computer screens all day reloading their website..


LOL, you know we'll do it, too.


----------



## MKWMDA

laureenthemean said:


> Originally Posted by MKWMDA
> On those Clichy Strass, how does the sizing go? Is it normal Clichy sizing, or is it normal CL size? I guess my question is do they run small.
> 
> Also, the last picture shows an out of focus close up of the heelcap, which has nails in it. Are CLs all like that? I dont remember mine having nailheads showing?
> 
> My US size is 8.5, and I got a 39.5 in the Clichy 120.  The SA said to use my Rolando size as a guide.



Hmm. My US size is 10, and my normal CL size is a 41. But my Declics, which fit like Rolandos, which maybe fit as Clichys(?) are also a 41. The only thing I needed a 41.5 in was the NP. I must have weird feet. Im totally confused. I may end up passing on these, just because I dont want yet another pair of shoes that kill my feet. (All my CLs have started really hurting my feet lately, not sure why, none have ever hurt so badly before.


----------



## shoecrazy

laureenthemean said:


> LOL, you know we'll do it, too.



Little do we know, we're all part of a massive psychology experiment and they're trying to see just how far we'll go to get a good deal on CLs!


----------



## laureenthemean

shoecrazy said:


> Little do we know, we're all part of a massive psychology experiment and they're trying to see just how far we'll go to get a good deal on CLs!



I don't think they even want to know.


----------



## Stinas

smurfet said:


> What a shame *Stinas*! I got my taupe Mini Bouts after I saw how great they look on you! Did you at least keep the black ones?


Yes, I kept the black ones.  I got rid of them because I wanted to get  a different pair with color.


lolitablue said:


> Gorgeous! Are they TTS, what is your regular U.S. size?


My regular US size is an 8.  I got them in a 38.5.


*Magdalena* said:


> *Stinas*~I'm sorry! I got mine in the same exact color about a month ago and they are one of my fave. They looked great on you!


Thanks.  I might re-order them lol


socalboo said:


> *Stinas *the color on you is gorgeous! So sorry you got rid of them! I wasn't too sure about the color on NAP, it looked more grey to me. Then I saw your pics and they are so beautiful. Went back to NAP, and they're already sold out of 36s!  Do they run .5 size small or a full size? Just wondering if I could get away with a 37! Those are probably gone too by now!


awww...keep checking!


----------



## Stinas

DamierAddict said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-magenta-patent-pigalle-120-shoes-37_W0QQitemZ130224043530QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> omg ! look at the height on those babies!
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin magenta patent pigalle 120 shoes,37
> 
> 
> have to be higher than 120!!!!
> 
> currently $50


Be careful about these.  Post them in the authenticate thread.  Someone posted that theirs do not have that much padding.  Not sure if they are being faked.  I dont have them so I cant compare.


----------



## laureenthemean

Unique yellow wedges (these are the ones on the cover of the Sephora catalog), size 37, $160 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Blue patent flats (not sure of style name), size 39.5, starting bid $206
http://cgi.ebay.com/WOW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## *Magdalena*

these seem to always reappear back on nm...





Reg $925 Sale $463 size 6 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat11000734cat14220760


----------



## archygirl

Stinas said:


> Be careful about these.  Post them in the authenticate thread.  Someone posted that theirs do not have that much padding.  Not sure if they are being faked.  I dont have them so I cant compare.



I don't have these, but tried them on at NM last week. They DO NOT have a padded sole. Stinas is right, authenticate them, but even the color looks a bit off.


----------



## laureenthemean

archygirl said:


> I don't have these, but tried them on at NM last week. They DO NOT have a padded sole. Stinas is right, authenticate them, but even the color looks a bit off.



The pictures of other Pigalles on ebay (from reputable sellers like NGG) show padding, though not quite as extreme.  I still think it would be hard to counterfeit patent Pigalles, and the seller has 4 different colors for sale.  I also checked ioffer.com (which has almost only fake Loubs), and I didn't see any Pigalles for sale.  As for the color, different lighting can have a huge effect on pictures.  I'm not saying I know for sure these shoes are authentic, but I don't think we should rule them fake until we are 100% sure.


----------



## ledaatomica

laureenthemean said:


> The pictures of other Pigalles on ebay (from reputable sellers like NGG) show padding, though not quite as extreme. I still think it would be hard to counterfeit patent Pigalles, and the seller has 4 different colors for sale. I also checked ioffer.com (which has almost only fake Loubs), and I didn't see any Pigalles for sale. As for the color, different lighting can have a huge effect on pictures. I'm not saying I know for sure these shoes are authentic, but I don't think we should rule them fake until we are 100% sure.


 

I agree 100%. The colors are not off to me. The padding is a little too much compared to mine but maybe its the lighting. I find it hard to fake the greasepaints though at least.


----------



## archygirl

ledaatomica said:


> I agree 100%. The colors are not off to me. The padding is a little too much compared to mine but maybe its the lighting. I find it hard to fake the greasepaints though at least.



Ladies, you are 100% correct about the lighting, but I don't recall that much padding on the shoe when I tried it on. The seams around the padding seems to stand out a lot more, in comparison to the ones Manolochloe is selling: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

archygirl said:


> Ladies, you are 100% correct about the lighting, but I don't recall that much padding on the shoe when I tried it on. The seams around the padding seems to stand out a lot more, in comparison to the ones Manolochloe is selling:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-MAGENTA-PIGALLE-PAT-PUMP-SHOE-38_W0QQitemZ120262020576QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Yeah, I think the issue with the padding is the only thing that is concerning people.  Still, I would bid on these (or the others the seller has listed) if they were my size.


----------



## laureenthemean

This seller has great prices:
http://stores.ebay.com/Aunt-Beths-C...es_W0QQcolZ2QQdirZQ2d1QQfsubZ14QQftidZ2QQtZkm

Argh, I wish she had the red Caracolos in my size.  Maybe I should get the black...


----------



## socalboo

^^Nice find laureen!

Red Patent Rolandos 36.5 $649.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

Black Patent PEANUT Wedges
Size 36.5
*BIN 269.90* 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## archygirl

laureenthemean said:


> Yeah, I think the issue with the padding is the only thing that is concerning people.  Still, I would bid on these (or the others the seller has listed) if they were my size.



I was watching them, but am thinking of getting the same shoe from manolochloe instead because her shoes are guaranteed authentic...


----------



## JetSetGo!

*ArchyGirl* Those are Peanuts are definitely real. Not to worry. 
I wish I had a smaller foot!!!!


----------



## shoecrazy

Olive satin Rolandos at NM size 8 (not on sale but HTF)

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod43681262


----------



## JetSetGo!

Kubrik Pigalle Size 41 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## xboobielicousx

wow she really does have good prices...should i get the red caracolos????  the black ones are already gone 

how's the sizing on the caracolos? same as yoyos?





laureenthemean said:


> This seller has great prices:
> http://stores.ebay.com/Aunt-Beths-Closet_Christian-Louboutin-shoes_W0QQcolZ2QQdirZQ2d1QQfsubZ14QQftidZ2QQtZkm
> 
> Argh, I wish she had the red Caracolos in my size. Maybe I should get the black...


----------



## Stinas

laureenthemean said:


> This seller has great prices:
> http://stores.ebay.com/Aunt-Beths-Closet_Christian-Louboutin-shoes_W0QQcolZ2QQdirZQ2d1QQfsubZ14QQftidZ2QQtZkm
> 
> Argh, I wish she had the red Caracolos in my size. Maybe I should get the black...


This is a good seller.  I bought a pair of Manolos from her a while back.


----------



## Stinas

Steve Leopard Pony Hair - Size 38.5 - Not sure how these run or else I would buy them
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110252965593&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude patent No. Prive, size 39 (used), $760
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

DamierAddict said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> omg ! look at the height on those babies!
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin magenta patent pigalle 120 shoes,37
> 
> 
> have to be higher than 120!!!!
> 
> currently $50



Hm, so the seller has listed these shoes in size 38 as well.  I've sent a question about additional sizes and authenticity, and I will let you all know what the answer is.


----------



## Stinas

^^I dont think they are legit.  Too much padding inside.  Plus there has been a lot of them popping up lately.  Heel seems a bit higher than normal


----------



## azhangie

laureen - I was wondering the exact same question. Please let us know!! If its authentic I'm sooo bidding!


----------



## fashionispoison

aghhhh this thread is moving so fast i can hardly keep up lol


----------



## luxlover

^^ hahaha this shows u exactly how much we love our CL's and how much we love finding a good deal


----------



## laureenthemean

laureenthemean said:


> Hm, so the seller has listed these shoes in size 38 as well.  I've sent a question about additional sizes and authenticity, and I will let you all know what the answer is.



The seller said that the 37s and 38s are the only ones they had.  Didn't say anything about authenticity.  I'm still on the fence about authenticity, but it's definitely questionable.


----------



## mscupcake

Rolandos, all sizes in red, some in black at NM (pre order):
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## shoecrazy

Tan zipette - sizes 39.5, 40, 41, 42 - 25% off - $746





http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod53490025


----------



## My Purse Addiction

NM put a bunch of CLs on sale. It's listed under the regular section, not the sale section. There are too many to post links to each though!


----------



## shoecrazy

My Purse Addiction said:


> NM put a bunch of CLs on sale. It's listed under the regular section, not the sale section. There are too many to post links to each though!



I'm not seeing any on sale right now other than the zipette??


----------



## JetSetGo!

I hate NM's site! It's so hard to navigate....I can never find what I'm looking for though I know it's there somewhere..hiding 

Don't get between me and my CL sales!!!


----------



## shoecrazy

Barneys has a $245 size 6.5 black patent Rolando up again - no promising they actually have it in stock, but it's worth a try...


----------



## keya

I donno if this has been posted yet, but:

Black leather declic 120mm, size 39.5, BIN AU $649 (approx. $623)

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ55781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## keya

Salopina strass, size 37, BIN $450 or best offer.

http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-Auth-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## keya

laureenthemean said:


> Hm, so the seller has listed these shoes in size 38 as well.  I've sent a question about additional sizes and authenticity, and I will let you all know what the answer is.



I was just looking at the auction this seller have for a pair of greasepaint pigalles, and I just assumed that they were authentic because I haven't seen fake greasepaints before. But now when I look at the pics more closely I am almost certain they are fakes. Like you've already pointed out, the insole has too much padding. Authentic CLs don't have that much padding, and the padding covers the entire length of the sole, not just the upper half like on a lot of fakes I've seen (including the fake Rolandos I was sent recently)

To compare, here's a pic of the greasepaints this seller has up for sale:







Compared to a pair of pigalles offered by NGG:







There's a distinct difference, so my advice would be not to bid on these. 



edit: I just realized that this is not the authenticate thread, but anyway...


----------



## socalboo

shoecrazy said:


> Barneys has a $245 size 6.5 black patent Rolando up again - no promising they actually have it in stock, but it's worth a try...



Tried...Out of Stock!


----------



## hlfinn

can i ask a question? the heels i have been waiting for all season are on sale at NM. i want to buy them so i don't miss out.  if i get them and they go on further sale will they give me the additional discount? just wondering if i should wait for them to go down more or snag them now....


----------



## MKWMDA

I would snag them now. Which ones are they? I only say snag them now because if you have a popular or htf size, you may be SOL when/if they are marked down further. Or you may not know right away when they are marked down further, and they may sell out.


----------



## ashakes

hlfinn said:


> can i ask a question? the heels i have been waiting for all season are on sale at NM. i want to buy them so i don't miss out. if i get them and they go on further sale will they give me the additional discount? just wondering if i should wait for them to go down more or snag them now....


 
Heather, they will NOT give price adjustments.  They used to back in the day if you got the right CS rep, but they are very strict about it now.  You have a popular size, so I would grab it now.  What is it? It might go on sale at Saks or some other retailer though.


----------



## Kamilla850

^^Agreed, price adjustments are only done now from full price to first markdown.  I don't think that you would be successful in getting a price adjustment from first markdown to second markdown.  Plus I think that NM only gives PA within 10 or 14 days and I highly doubt that they would be further marked down in such a short time period.  
Get them!


----------



## ashakes

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

The infamous nude satin Maudissimo that Sarah Michelle Gellar wore!  It's only for those that like EXTREME toe cleavage.


----------



## hlfinn

i got them.  i guess they were the last pair in black in my size because they're not coming up anymore so i guess i did the right thing....

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...=0&pageNum=0&cmCat=search&itemId=prod51220004

i had a gc so i got 100 dollars off and free shipping which is awesome. can't wait to get them!

i know no one likes them and maybe i won't when i see them again but the one time i tried them on i loved them to death!


----------



## shoecrazy

I finally figured out how to see the sale stuff on nm.com...if you search for 'louboutin' it all comes up.

Some nice stuff for sale, but nothing I like in my size.


----------



## JetSetGo!

ashakes said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> The infamous nude satin Maudissimo that Sarah Michelle Gellar wore!  It's only for those that like EXTREME toe cleavage.



Oh, I so adore these!!!!


----------



## jixiang

shoecrazy said:


> I finally figured out how to see the sale stuff on nm.com...if you search for 'louboutin' it all comes up.
> 
> Some nice stuff for sale, but nothing I like in my size.



Ah, thank you! I couldn't figure it out and it was driving me crazy


----------



## JetSetGo!

hlfinn said:


> i got them.  i guess they were the last pair in black in my size because they're not coming up anymore so i guess i did the right thing....
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...=0&pageNum=0&cmCat=search&itemId=prod51220004
> 
> i know no one likes them and maybe i won't when i see them again but the one time i tried them on i loved them to death!




Actually, I love these. I've wanted them all season long....congrats!!!!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?cmCat=search&itemId=prod48410049

python privatita
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?cmCat=search&itemId=prod48490009

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?cmCat=search&itemId=prod48470026

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?cmCat=search&itemId=prod43680914

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?cmCat=search&itemId=prod48430003

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?cmCat=search&itemId=prod48480018


----------



## JetSetGo!

Yes, Thanks *Shoecrazy*!
I was going nuts trying to figure out how the see these shoes!!!!


----------



## leothelnss

SMALL SIZES, snatch them up!
http://www.barneys.com/Shoes/SHOES10,default,sc.html?prefn1=designer&prefv1=Christian%20Louboutin


----------



## keya

^ agggh, out of stock!!
I could almost smell those Rolandos, as it let me pick a size before telling me they were out of stock. Ah well, they were at size too small anyway, I doubt that I'd be able to stretch them enough to be comfortable


----------



## laureenthemean

Black Declic 120, size 39.5, BIN $623
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ55781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hlfinn

thanks jet! glad to know someone else likes them besides me! lol


----------



## keya

Miminette wedges, gold size 40 and silver size 37, BIN $250

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262


----------



## sara999

laureenthemean said:


> Overpriced, but TDF:
> EB suede Yoyo Zeppa, size 36.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ELECTRIC-BLUE-YOYO-ZEPPA-PUMP-36-5_W0QQitemZ270238946045QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


THANK YOU FOR THIS! not because i bought them but because i now know what my green ones will look like! i'm also glad i went for the green instead of the blue!


----------



## singtong

i thought these were lovely.....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Purple-Christ...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shoecrazy

black satin tenue - 38.5 BIN $350 - $199 starting
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Auth-Christ...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Not sure if these really are nude or if the lighting's just bad, but:
Nude patent New Simples, $695
http://www.bobellisshoes.com/christianlouboutinnewsimpledecolletenudepat.aspx


----------



## Lynn12

laureenthemean said:


> Not sure if these really are nude or if the lighting's just bad, but:
> Nude patent New Simples, $695
> http://www.bobellisshoes.com/christianlouboutinnewsimpledecolletenudepat.aspx


 
They are the beige nude patent and not the pink nude like the nude patent VPs.  It is still beautiful and will go with everything. The website is not always up to date, so you should call the store directly.  Ask for Joe  843-722-2515.


----------



## laureenthemean

Lynn12 said:


> They are the beige nude patent and not the pink nude like the nude patent VPs.  It is still beautiful and will go with everything. The website is not always up to date, so you should call the store directly.  Ask for Joe  843-722-2515.



Thanks for clearing that up, *Lynn*!  I do think they are beautiful either way.


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

*CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN GORGEOUS PINK YOYO PEEP-TOE PUMP 37*


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-CHRISTIAN...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

EB


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

buy it now $300 or best offer


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-CHRISTIAN...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem







http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

^^^^^STAY AWAY from the gold Pigalles!!!!  They are stolen pics.  A so-called fellow tpfer posed as their owner.  They are from an old ebay listing or god knows from where originally....thats why the pics are so small.  BEWARE bid at your own risk.


----------



## more_CHOOS

www.footcandyshoes.com has Black leather Lady Gres in size 40 and Brown suede in several sizes 6-10.5

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=LADYGRESSUEDE!LOU&csurl=%2Fistar%2Easp%3Fa%3D29%26dept%3DF%26manufacturer%3DLOU%26category%3DREG%26sortby%3D%26numperpage%3D12%26pos%3D12%26


----------



## keya

Tiger Decolletes, size 40 (used), BIN $300

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

That's a steal! ^^^


----------



## singtong

cream/white rolande!!! size 41 BIN $700

i'd get these authenticated just in case, but love the colour!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Nude-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

x


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Mmmm...Delicious!
It says nude, I would not expect to get white. Even the lining looks blown out. I'd ask for more pix for sure.


----------



## MKWMDA

Why do they say they are a fraction of the retail cost when they are more than retail cost?

And what color IS that? It looks cream. Doesnt look nude unless it is REALLY overexposed.


----------



## shoecrazy

MKWMDA said:


> Why do they say they are a fraction of the retail cost when they are more than retail cost?



That's a fraction of the retail cost - 8/7 ths! LOL


----------



## ashakes

I owned those leather rolandes with the patent heel and just recently sold them b/c I never wore them, but mine had more pinkish tones than those. I can't remember what the box said though. I said "nude" in my listing just to get hits, but my pictures depicted the color accurately. I would say they were probably more of a bone color though if I had to COMPARE them to any of my nude patent Louboutins. Perhaps it's just the lighting of this seller's photos? I don't think they got around to faking the rolandes YET. Mine were originally purchased from CL on Madison though.


----------



## MKWMDA

Asha I remember LOVING yours. 

I agree that these look more bone-colored than nude-colored, at least the nude patent that we are all used to for CLs. I think they are pretty though!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Yeah, I think they are totally real, but the pix are just confusing when it comes to color. They're fun!

*Ashakes* yours were beauteous!


----------



## gingerfarm

Black Suede Rolando size 9, $610
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446163749&Goto=product&site_refer=AFF001&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-wFc8pKAv5JNoCTMM_o5nVA


----------



## ledaatomica

DamierAddict said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-CHRISTIAN...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

btw for those interested the Champus run very small. If I would have gotten them I would have needed a full size up. This is also the case with the Evitas which I ended up purchasing


----------



## karwood

gingerfarm said:


> Black Suede Rolando size 9, $610
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...001&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-wFc8pKAv5JNoCTMM_o5nVA


 
I BOUGHT THEM!!!!!! MY VERY VERY FIRST ROLANDO!

Thank you, Thank you soooo much Gingerfarm!!!


----------



## MKWMDA

Yay Karwood!!!

I hope they dont pull a Barneys on you, I would be sad.


----------



## karwood

MKWMDA said:


> Yay Karwood!!!
> 
> I hope they dont pull a Barneys on you, I would be sad.


Oh, I hope NOT!! I have been looking for these FOORRREEVVVER!


----------



## lolitablue

karwood said:


> Oh, I hope NOT!! I have been looking for these FOORRREEVVVER!


 
congrats!!


----------



## lvpiggy

ahhhhh someone get these!!!! size 39:

http://www.hautelook.com/product?p=80151&c=SHOES&e=67






pigalles are sold out


----------



## Edrine

^omg


----------



## ashakes

Those are beautiful!  However, I think their "original retail" prices are inflated.  Gorgeous, nonetheless!


----------



## MKWMDA

Haha the person selling the nude Rolandes lowered their price after I messaged them and told them that they were selling them for over retail. They are now $599 BIN!


----------



## shoecrazy

MKWMDA said:


> Haha the person selling the nude Rolandes lowered their price after I messaged them and told them that they were selling them for over retail. They are now $599 BIN!



Nice job! You negotiated a deal for someone else on the forum (hopefully)!


----------



## MKWMDA

I hope so! I'm not buying them, since I am already bidding on some Rolandos, but I hope someone on the forum gets them!


----------



## angelstacie04

Do you all think the white/cream rolandos are worth it? Well, I would really like a pair of white leather shoes but then again, many have said that they are uncomfortable. so idk. Plus, they don't have the box or bag or anything, (not that its a big deal but I keep my shoes in their boxes).They look very divine though. Idk, i'm stuck on the fence and i need some enabling. And I got my bling blings in a 41, so would i truely need a 41 for them to be close to comfortable?


----------



## shoecrazy

Wine patent rolandos - size 37 - $599 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ohNina

Here are a couple of questions for you...I saw a pair of Prive Karey platform slingbacks on e-bay for $500 or $550 BIN.  The seller called the color Specchio/blue.  She said that she only wore them twice.  1.  Do you think that price is fair?  2.  Do you think that shoe runs TTS?  and 3.  I am a casual dresser...(Jeans, cute top, heels)  do you think they are too dressy for my style?  Thanks guys, I'm trying to not have "buyers remorse", and you seemed like the group to ask!!!


----------



## singtong

angelstacie - i have the rolando's and the rolande and love them both, i got the rolando's in a size 37.5 and they are mighty tight on the toes, but perfect in length! I got a good deal on some 38.5 rolandes and they are perfect in the toe but prob a bit too long length by about half the width of a fingertip.

My usual size is UK 5, eu 8, which is US 7 (going with nine west) so....

I have to say i love the rolandos more than the rolande, but if those nude rolandes were in my size..... 

x


----------



## singtong

angelstacie04 said:


> Do you all think the white/cream rolandos are worth it? Well, I would really like a pair of white leather shoes but then again, many have said that they are uncomfortable. so idk. Plus, they don't have the box or bag or anything, (not that its a big deal but I keep my shoes in their boxes).They look very divine though. Idk, i'm stuck on the fence and i need some enabling. And I got my bling blings in a 41, so would i truely need a 41 for them to be close to comfortable?




ha ha just read your message on another thread about buying too many CLS in a short space of time and re you studying to be a dr...well i am too (a)buying too many pairs and b)studying med), but i always lament that because there is no way I would be able to wear heels (be that even 1 inch) whilst working. Dont know how you do it in the US though...

i'd love to be able to wear my wine rolandos to work....

x


----------



## JetSetGo!

GORGEOUS! Anthracite Yoyos 40

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

ohNina said:


> Here are a couple of questions for you...I saw a pair of Prive Karey platform slingbacks on e-bay for $500 or $550 BIN.  The seller called the color Specchio/blue.  She said that she only wore them twice.  1.  Do you think that price is fair?  2.  Do you think that shoe runs TTS?  and 3.  I am a casual dresser...(Jeans, cute top, heels)  do you think they are too dressy for my style?  Thanks guys, I'm trying to not have "buyers remorse", and you seemed like the group to ask!!!



I love these with casual clothes! The 'Specchio' is probably referring to the toe. I think that price is fair. It's below retail at least. And there aren't that many of them around to compete, so I'd say they're a good buy. Good luck!


----------



## jixiang

JetSetGo! said:


> GORGEOUS! Anthracite Yoyos 40
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Pewter-YOYO-ANTHRACITE-Pumps-40_W0QQitemZ170221983102QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




That color is amazing!   Too bad I promised DH no more shoes for several months


----------



## ohNina

Thank you jetsetgo!  I think I'm just going to buy them.


----------



## gingerfarm

karwood said:


> I BOUGHT THEM!!!!!! MY VERY VERY FIRST ROLANDO!
> 
> Thank you, Thank you soooo much Gingerfarm!!!


 
YAY!!!  Congrats!  The Rolando is so pretty.  Don't forget to show it off to us!


----------



## ronsdiva

JetSetGo! said:


> I love these with casual clothes! The 'Specchio' is probably referring to the toe. I think that price is fair. It's below retail at least. And there aren't that many of them around to compete, so I'd say they're a good buy. Good luck!



I just got some & mine were more, but they were new. They are great to war with jeans.

Karwood, congrats on the Rolandos.


----------



## rdgldy

jixiang said:


> That color is amazing!   Too bad I promised DH no more shoes for several months



They are gorgeous!


----------



## laureenthemean

Green VP Paillettes, size 37, starting bid $499
http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Very-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Leopard patent Pigalle 70, size 37.5, BIN $240
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Leopard patent Pigalle 70, size 38, BIN $240
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Black leather Lapono, size 39.5, BIN $300
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...hZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

Nude patent DecZep 39.5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ledaatomica

be-luxe is doing a major clearance sale all CLs starting at $0.99 ( not sure if this was posted already)
http://stores.ebay.com/BE-LUXE


----------



## mscupcake

I'm not sure if this is allowed (mods, please feel free to delete this if it is not), but I am returning a pair of Nude patent NP's, size 36.5 to Barney's in San Francisco sometime tomorrow.  I purchased them for my sister, but she found them a bit loose in the heel area.  

I'll be happy to update and leave the salesperson's name and contact # once I've returned them!

Here are a couple photos (I've shot them next to my nude Yo Yo's for comparison; these are not the pinky nude, but a true beige):


----------



## Chins4

Some Be-luxe highlights 

Black kid declic 130 39 - no reserve

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Nude kid declic 120 - no reserve 38.5 and 39

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Black patent Clichy 120 39.5 no reserve

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

MJ Wallis Wedge 40.5 no reserve

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## singtong

those nude rolandes are down to $479

http://ngvi.ebay.com/vi?ngvi&backto...2QQsbrsrtZd&pass=WyF6bcfKPvPyG9D4Eo4hTjHyBa0=
x


----------



## MKWMDA

ledaatomica said:


> be-luxe is doing a major clearance sale all CLs starting at $0.99 ( not sure if this was posted already)
> http://stores.ebay.com/BE-LUXE



Thank you! I finally found my black declics that I have been aching for!!!!!!


----------



## heat97

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


size 40!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
$325


----------



## greenleaflettuc

OMG! Calling the lucky size 39 out there! 

Black Bourge Boots

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## laureenthemean

greenleaflettuc said:


> OMG! Calling the lucky size 39 out there!
> 
> Black Bourge Boots
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Black-BOURGE-Knee-High-Boot-39-9_W0QQitemZ360055005427QQihZ023QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262



I really wish I didn't have such gigantic calves.


----------



## karwood

greenleaflettuc said:


> OMG! Calling the lucky size 39 out there!
> 
> Black Bourge Boots
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Black-BOURGE-Knee-High-Boot-39-9_W0QQitemZ360055005427QQihZ023QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


That is an excellent find!! I will be watching this auction. Thanks


----------



## angelsandsome

Has anyone purchased from AuntBethsCloset and can confirm her items are authentic? Thanks



laureenthemean said:


> Green VP Paillettes, size 37, starting bid $499
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Very-Prive-Sequin-Peep-Toe-Pumps-7-37-NIB_W0QQitemZ270239861465QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Leopard patent Pigalle 70, size 37.5, BIN $240
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-Louboutin-shoes-PIGALLE-pumps-38-8-570_W0QQitemZ250251062177QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
> 
> Leopard patent Pigalle 70, size 38, BIN $240
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-Louboutin-shoes-PIGALLE-pump-37-5-570_W0QQitemZ250251062152QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Black leather Lapono, size 39.5, BIN $300
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-Louboutin-shoes-LAPONO-boots-39-5-9-770_W0QQitemZ260243454458QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

angelsandsome said:


> Has anyone purchased from AuntBethsCloset and can confirm her items are authentic? Thanks



I bought some black Caracolos from her, but I haven't gotten them yet.  The stuff she sells are things that have been on sale from previous seasons, which means they weren't super popular.


----------



## archygirl

laureenthemean said:


> I really wish I didn't have such gigantic calves.



Thanks for posting laureen. I am watching these and several other items!


----------



## jixiang

laureenthemean said:


> I really wish I didn't have such gigantic calves.



I have the same problem   No boots for me...


----------



## angelsandsome

karwood said:


> That is an excellent find!! I will be watching this auction. Thanks


 
I noticed this seller has alot of great CL's, has anyone purchased from them and know they are authentic? I also noticed they don't take pics of the bottoms which is surprising? Thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

angelsandsome said:


> I noticed this seller has alot of great CL's, has anyone purchased from them and know they are authentic? I also noticed they don't take pics of the bottoms which is surprising? Thanks



be-luxe is definitely a reputable seller.  I do believe a few TPFers have purchased from her.  She usually overprices her stuff, but she's doing a special right now b/c I guess they're moving?


----------



## angelsandsome

laureenthemean said:


> be-luxe is definitely a reputable seller. I do believe a few TPFers have purchased from her. She usually overprices her stuff, but she's doing a special right now b/c I guess they're moving?


 
Thank u


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude Declic, size 40, $495
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...37cat14300744cat17310731cat8450745cat17520738


----------



## MKWMDA

Ugh there was a 41 nude declic up there yesterday, and before I could enter my credit card info and check out they were gone. stupid hard to find wallet in my huge cavernous purse..cost me precious seconds!

Oh well, i found the black ones on ebay, so I'm happy again!


----------



## Chins4

This is so cute - Pinup Clichy 39.5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Unique-CHRIST...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## galligator

Anyone in the market for a fushcia bow slide? $325 at Josephs online.
http://www.josephstores.com/shoe-item.asp?action=ADD&item=CL518&skip=&viewall=Y


----------



## shoecrazy

^^^ Thanks for the link - I didn't know about Joseph's - a new place for me to shop online!


----------



## galligator

Love the price, but I can't do pink, so that won't be my 1st CL.


----------



## laureenthemean

galligator said:


> Anyone in the market for a fushcia bow slide? $325 at Josephs online.
> http://www.josephstores.com/shoe-item.asp?action=ADD&item=CL518&skip=&viewall=Y



Love these, but I think they run small, which means they don't have my size...


----------



## Kamilla850

^^Lauren, those will be on sale at Barneys on Tuesday, I tried them on today but decided to pass, they just don't look right on me but boy are these some sexy shoes.  I think they are going to be about $330.


----------



## laureenthemean

Kamilla850 said:


> ^^Lauren, those will be on sale at Barneys on Tuesday, I tried them on today but decided to pass, they just don't look right on me but boy are these some sexy shoes.  I think they are going to be about $330.



Thank you so much for letting me know, Kamilla!


----------



## eggpudding

*laureen *can I just say you find the hottest deals on ebay!  Everytime I look through ebay for Loubs I go through every page of the listings and still never find anything nice


----------



## laureenthemean

eggpudding said:


> *laureen *can I just say you find the hottest deals on ebay!  Everytime I look through ebay for Loubs I go through every page of the listings and still never find anything nice



Thanks, *eggpudding*!  It just takes some luck and a LOT of free time, haha!


----------



## laureenthemean

Dark burgundy Decollete, size 40, starting bid $99
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Such a pretty color!


----------



## DamierAddict

this is a legit seller (my mom always buys from them) and they have a lot of loubies for great prices:


http://search.stores.ebay.com/RentM...oZ2QQfsopZ3QQsaselZ94832682QQsbrsrtZdQQsofpZ0


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

size 42










magenda joli 

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Die-4-BNIB-Ch...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 "Aqua" Cork Boots Shoes size 36~ 6


----------



## DamierAddict

so pretty: Salopina Green Evening Peep Pumps 8.5/38.5NIB


http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Salop...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DamierAddict

omg omg omg copper sequin Decollete Pumps 11/41 NIB**:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Coppe...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Very-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

omgggggg uhh gorrgeous Very Prive Sequin Peep Toe Pumps 7/37 NIB**


----------



## My Purse Addiction

DamierAddict said:


> so pretty: Salopina Green Evening Peep Pumps 8.5/38.5NIB
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Salop...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I have been looking for these forever! I have the perfect dress to go with them. I heard these run true to US size though...anybody familiar with the sizing of this style?


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN YELLOW DECLIC PUMPS SHOES 35.5/5.5



http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN BLUE DECLIC PUMPS SHOES 35/5


http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

wine rolandos at $399 bin $600 37


----------



## DamierAddict

My Purse Addiction said:


> I have been looking for these forever! I have the perfect dress to go with them. I heard these run true to US size though...anybody familiar with the sizing of this style?




i heard they run tts!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Noooo!!! I would need a 38 then  

On second thought- 9 3/4'' insole is about what I normally take though. Maybe I can make them work LOL!


----------



## DamierAddict

^^ im not sure in that case ..maybe you should wait for someone elses opinion


----------



## classicsgirl

There are some CLs starting at 10 dollars on aunt beths closet: http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQfrtsZ0QQsassZauntbethscloset


----------



## laureenthemean

Beige patent Bruges, size 37.5, BIN $250
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Black jazz Decollete, size 37.5, starting bid $1
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Edrine

DamierAddict said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Very-Prive-Sequin-Peep-Toe-Pumps-7-37-NIB_W0QQitemZ270239861465QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> omgggggg uhh gorrgeous Very Prive Sequin Peep Toe Pumps 7/37 NIB**


 

omg pls someone snag this gorgeous shoe!!!


----------



## regeens

laureenthemean said:


> Black jazz Decollete, size 37.5, starting bid $1
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Hi! How much does the decollete go for these days? I emailed the seller and reserve price is $500.  That too steep?  Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

regeens said:


> Hi! How much does the decollete go for these days? I emailed the seller and reserve price is $500.  That too steep?  Thanks!



The retail for the suede ones is $560 (plus tax):
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1211606612288&ev19=2:14


----------



## JetSetGo!

regeens said:


> Hi! How much does the decollete go for these days? I emailed the seller and reserve price is $500.  That too steep?  Thanks!



It's okay. The Jazz are getting harder to come by, so it may be worth it.


----------



## keya

galligator said:


> Anyone in the market for a fushcia bow slide? $325 at Josephs online.
> http://www.josephstores.com/shoe-item.asp?action=ADD&item=CL518&skip=&viewall=Y



I want these, but I'm on a ban...They're beautiful.


----------



## Chins4

These are kinda cute - Navy Lizard Tout Simple slings, sz36 - no reserve

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lolitablue

MKWMDA said:


> Ugh there was a 41 nude declic up there yesterday, and before I could enter my credit card info and check out they were gone. stupid hard to find wallet in my huge cavernous purse..cost me precious seconds!
> 
> Oh well, i found the black ones on ebay, so I'm happy again!


 
There is a 41 nude right now at NM


----------



## laureenthemean

Red/black Hung Up, size 40, BIN $325
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Nude patent Clichy 100, size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DamierAddict

used louboutin camel leather boots s 40  bin $80

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN Alligator Sandals Heels Shoe New 38 
current bid $46



http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN BLACK SUEDE HIGH-HEEL BOOTS, 40 1/2
current bid $82


http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LouBo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Christian LouBoutin of Paris Gold Tasseled Heels NEW
size 37 current bid $100

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

cuties .. CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN Pink Leather Mules, 6 1/2
$100 current bid


http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN OLIVA SUEDE CASTILLANA HEELS US 6
current bid $100


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN Black Patent JOLI Bow Heels Shoe 36

current bid $101



http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

sick sick sick !! CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN Patent Leather with crystal heel
size 11 current bid  $105


http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN Red GWENISSIMA Heels Shoes New 41
current bid $107


----------



## DamierAddict

**** signed Red Glitter PRIVE Heels Shoes 39.5**********
Current bid:	US $117.50 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DamierAddict

WOW NEVER SEEN THESE B4

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN *RED* LAPONO BOOTIES SHOES 36.5/6.5


----------



## DamierAddict

PONY HAIR ROLANDOS 35.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/890-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


yoyo pythons  37.5 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

DamierAddict said:


> PONY HAIR ROLANDOS 35.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/890-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Those are the leopard-print pony hair Rolando, if anyone's interested.

Black calf Pigalle 100, size 41, starting bid $3.13, BIN $460
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## delightful

I posted about this great CL shirt in CL outfits but thought I would put purchase info here. There aren't that many listed but check them out. I have to get the direct purchase link again but here is the Ebay link for now. There are only 10 listed. I have mine already 

Comes in Marilyn and Dorothy









http://cgi.ebay.com/MARILYN-MONROE-...ryZ63869QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mooks

The cotton is very thin, couldn't wear that with that nothing underneath


----------



## Chins4

Not one for us more voluptuous ladies


----------



## keya

delightful ~ It is against the rules to sell here


----------



## creighbaby

I love housing works: So far, there are no bids. 

http://www.housingworksauctions.com/lot.cfm?lotID=22779





 -4&#8221; high heel &#8211;Deep crimson toned patent leather with scarlet suede portion detail to front toe area &#8211;Interior is tan leather &#8211;Slight platform to front deck portion of shoe &#8211;Marked with marker at interior &#8220;TSE&#8221; (see photo) &#8211;Vintage style -Good condition (gently worn with some minimal scuffing to suede portion of interior heel backing) &#8211;Comes with original box
*Size: *38
*Condition: *Great


----------



## diorfashion

Python Jaws size 37 at Neiman Marcus online.


----------



## mjvictamonte

^ I can't find them on NM online. Can you post the link? That's my size and my HG shoe!


----------



## ella524

heres the jaws link. 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?cmCat=search&itemId=prod53570033


----------



## ella524

at least i think so, im not sure what the jaws looks like


----------



## sara999

those are the jaws, lovely shoes!


----------



## mjvictamonte

LOL I just realized i was checking saks!!! excuse my blonde moment!!!thank you so so much for posting those!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Get them get them get them! My SA just found me a pair last week from a NM in Arizona- they're on their way to me as we speak! Luckily I had a bunch of gift cards because boy are they expensive!


----------



## mooks

Black patent flats, size 36, opening bid £70....utterly adorable!!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JuneHawk

I don't know whether the Pigalle Graffiti 120 pumps are hard to find but the NM Last Call at Sawgrass Mills mall in Sunrise, FL had them in 9.5 They were the orange and blue suede ones.

June


----------



## JetSetGo!

*junehawk* Interesting...do you remember how much they were?


----------



## JuneHawk

Sorry, I don't remember, I looked at far too many shoes to remember the price of any 

June


----------



## JetSetGo!

Ahahahahaha! I do know how that goes..


----------



## shoecrazy

Not sure how HTF these are but I haven't seen them before...Horatio St. has red leather helmuts. They weren't on display but the SA brought them out for me to try on. They have a 38 - not sure what other sizes, if any.


----------



## shoecrazy

The Saks sale has started online - they have some pretty good stuff on sale. Python fontanetes are 30% off and available in almost every size.


----------



## archygirl

shoecrazy said:


> Not sure how HTF these are but I haven't seen them before...Horatio St. has red leather helmuts. They weren't on display but the SA brought them out for me to try on. They have a 38 - not sure what other sizes, if any.



Can you PM me? I am dying for them...


----------



## archygirl

Neiman Marcus Short Hills had several pair of CL ballet flats in various sizes. Also had a pair of Magenta Pigalle 120s $328, in Sz. 40. Tried to make those fit (I wear a 39) for that price, but my feet were falling out of them. 

Nordstroms, also at SH, had a CL handbag on their designer sale table, tortoise shell patent $799. 

I bought a pair of CL Dear Nan in black patent for $398 at Saks.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Ohhhh...I want those Pigalles!

I just ordered these...40% off on Saks.com







They are not a crowd favorite, I know, but I love 'em!


----------



## lolitablue

JetSetGo! said:


> Ohhhh...I want those Pigalles!
> 
> I just ordered these...40% off on Saks.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not a crowd favorite, I know, but I love 'em!


 
Like Katie Holmes'


----------



## My Purse Addiction

shoecrazy said:


> The Saks sale has started online - they have some pretty good stuff on sale. Python fontanetes are 30% off and available in almost every size.


 
Every size except mine!!!


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Christian Louboutin FONTANETE BLACK PATENT Sz 36 *RARE*


----------



## laureenthemean

Blue patent Pigalle, size 39, BIN $500
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Silver Pin-Up (like Clichy), size 40.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Mad Mary (I think, the strap is at the ankle), size 39, starting bid $399
http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Decol...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Pewter Yoyo Zeppa, size 37, starting bid $20
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Edrine

*Taupe Fontanetes sz 40 starting bid:$40*

*http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem*


----------



## Chins4

Cream Mad Mary 38.5 BIN $900
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stunning-Rare...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

or Red Grease & Silver NP 35

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## babypie

Green suede Lady Gres 40.5 BIN$475

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Leopard pony- not sure what style they are. Used but only $129

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270240923579&indexURL=0#ebayphotohosting


----------



## sailornep5

My Purse Addiction said:


> Leopard pony- not sure what style they are. Used but only $129
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270240923579&indexURL=0#ebayphotohosting



Boooo I am too late.........


----------



## mjvictamonte

^ Those were a good deal! The winning bidder sells lots of Louboutins on ebay (have purchased from them before) so these will probably pop up again, for a little bit higher price.


----------



## mjvictamonte

Teal rounded toe pumps in size 38.5 starting bid $250
Love the color but wish they were 1/2 size bigger
The seller claims they are an older style but they look like simple pumps to me


http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-C...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shoecrazy

Black Satin Anemone - 39 - $625 starting, $799 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-BLACK...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Not sure how good a deal this is or what the sale price is right now and how hard to find on sale they are.


----------



## letsgoshopping

mjvictamonte said:


> Teal rounded toe pumps in size 38.5 starting bid $250
> Love the color but wish they were 1/2 size bigger
> The seller claims they are an older style but they look like simple pumps to me
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-C...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Fellow tPFer!


----------



## Edrine

babypie said:


> Green suede Lady Gres 40.5 BIN$475
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

why are they not in my size..


----------



## DamierAddict

beige mad mary 38.5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stunning-Rare...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

What a great colour!
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ledaatomica

Chins4 said:


> What a great colour!
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
for those interested the name of this style is  Accroche-Moi


----------



## laureenthemean

Chins4 said:


> What a great colour!
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-ankle-boots-shoes-size-37-UK-4_W0QQitemZ190225366099QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I have Pigalle 100s in this color and it's even more gorgeous IRL.


----------



## DamierAddict

Chins4 said:


> What a great colour!
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



i have those!!!

but i dyed them black after someone spilled cranberry&vodka on them (NYE)


----------



## Chins4

Anyone looking for gorgeous black grease Pigalles? They are TDF  and even more beautiful IRL - I know because I've just had to sell mine as they didn't fit  And these are too big for me too 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=320256943119

Seller also has Black Jazz 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=320256941029


----------



## laureenthemean

Chins4 said:


> Anyone looking for gorgeous black glitter Pigalles? They are TDF  and even more beautiful IRL - I know because I've just had to sell mine as they didn't fit  And these are too big for me too
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=320256943119
> 
> Seller also has Black Jazz
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=320256941029



The first ones are black greasepaint, and I thought the second ones were just black patent?


----------



## Chins4

Description says Jazz and it doesn't look quite glossy enough for straight patent (although can be difficult to tell the difference in pics )


----------



## Chins4

DamierAddict said:


> i have those!!!
> 
> but i dyed them black after someone spilled cranberry&vodka on them (NYE)


----------



## laureenthemean

Chins4 said:


> Description says Jazz and it doesn't look quite glossy enough for straight patent (although can be difficult to tell the difference in pics )


Oh, I didn't read the description.  My mistake!


----------



## MKWMDA

Is the person selling the pigalles a TPFer? There is a link to TPF there, with instructions to go to this CL forum for authentication. How interesting!


----------



## lorrmich

http://search.ebay.com/louboutin-39_W0QQdfspZ32QQfromZR40QQfsooZ2QQfsopZ2QQsbrsrtZd

I think this is hung-ups.  Size 39.  I am loving these.  Can I squeeze into them if i wear 39/39.5 in VP/NP?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Lorrmich Do you have any Decolletes? Or the Metallikas?


----------



## Chins4

Now in stock at BG as per my SA - Python Yoyo Zeppa $1085


----------



## babypie

Chins4 said:


> Now in stock at BG as per my SA - Python Yoyo Zeppa $1085


Wow


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Oo la la those pythons are GORGEOUS! Does anyone know if they have them in VPs (yes, I know Vegas has them but I like the darker, more natural look)?


----------



## babypie

Gwenissima 39.5 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ledaatomica

lorrmich said:


> http://search.ebay.com/louboutin-39_W0QQdfspZ32QQfromZR40QQfsooZ2QQfsopZ2QQsbrsrtZd
> 
> I think this is hung-ups. Size 39. I am loving these. Can I squeeze into them if i wear 39/39.5 in VP/NP?


 
its usually a full size up from your true size for the hung ups. The sizing is quite similar CL booties in general.


----------



## MKWMDA

babypie said:


> Gwenissima 39.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-gray-gwenissima-shoes-heels-39-5_W0QQitemZ330239705368QQihZ014QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Those have the exposed platform, but all the ones in the model pics have a hidden platform. Would that make them Rolandos? Cause I want the ones with the covered platform!


----------



## laureenthemean

There were some ostrich Simples on sale at Barneys BH, not sure what size, but they were kind of small, around 36 I think.  Call to make sure.  Also, there is one pair of black Anemones in size 41 for $555, 40% off!  Grab them!  Ask for Denise.


----------



## keya

MKWMDA said:


> Those have the exposed platform, but all the ones in the model pics have a hidden platform. Would that make them Rolandos? Cause I want the ones with the covered platform!



The ones with the covered platform are runway Gwenissimas. I want them too!


----------



## lorrmich

JetSetGo! said:


> Lorrmich Do you have any Decolletes? Or the Metallikas?


 
No, I don't have either jetset.  But I know it is wishful thinking to think these would fit.


----------



## lorrmich

ledaatomica said:


> its usually a full size up from your true size for the hung ups. The sizing is quite similar CL booties in general.


 
thanks, that is what I am thinking that I really need a 39.5.  Thanks for helping me before i did something foolish.  I have my eye another pair, not as spectatular, but also the hung ups, in the 39.5


----------



## angelstacie04

laureenthemean said:


> There were some ostrich Simples on sale at Barneys BH, not sure what size, but they were kind of small, around 36 I think. Call to make sure. Also, there is one pair of black Anemones in size 41 for $555, 40% off! Grab them! Ask for Denise.


 
I just called and some guy said that they don't have  a large siz ein the company   my 40.5 s are tight so i wanted a 41 for a better fit


----------



## laureenthemean

Metallic lime green NP, size 41, starting bid $.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Python Hung Up, size 39, current bid $95
http://cgi.ebay.com/Slightly-Used-C...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

White satin ankle ribbon tie shoe, size 37, starting bid $20
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

I adore the Grey Gwens & the Lime Metallic NPs


----------



## laureenthemean

JetSetGo! said:


> I adore the Grey Gwens & the Lime Metallic NPs



Me too!  I love the colors.  Good thing they're not my size, but they're your size, right?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Ummmm...yes...


----------



## socalboo

laureenthemean said:


> White satin ankle ribbon tie shoe, size 37, starting bid $20
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



The white satin ones are so pretty! How dirty do you think those would get though? Ugh!


----------



## socalboo

Oh yeah, the Lime NP are tdf! I wish they would fit me! Darn!


----------



## laureenthemean

socalboo said:


> The white satin ones are so pretty! How dirty do you think those would get though? Ugh!


You could probably spray them with something, maybe even Scotch Guard.


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN Stiletto Neon Platform High Heel 41

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN Low Heel Green PYTHON Shoe Slide 39


http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hZ022QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN Pony Hair Ballet Flat Shoe 39 MINT


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN GRAY LINEN HORATIO PUMPS SZ 6.5


http://cgi.ebay.com/Burgundy-leathe...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Burgundy leather CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN cut out pumps 38.5


http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Christian Louboutin Brown Heels, size 9US,GORGEOUS!


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Christian Louboutin Patent Wine Red Rolando Pump 36 35



http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN PINK PRIVATITA PYTHON STRAPPY SHOES


http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Christian Louboutin Numero Prive GLITTER Slingbacks 7.5



http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Christian Louboutin gray gwenissima shoes heels 39.5
so RARE *for Roland Mouret S/S '06* from Net-a-Porter


----------



## lulublue717

Anybody seen JOLI NOEUD Dorcet in RED on sale? I've only seen blakc patent one on NM store and online~


----------



## mscupcake

DamierAddict said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Christian Louboutin gray gwenissima shoes heels 39.5
> so RARE *for Roland Mouret S/S '06* from Net-a-Porter


^Why, oh why can't I have larger feet


----------



## shoecrazy

Beige/camel patent(?) Rolandos - 40.5 (used) - $499 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## My Purse Addiction

lulublue717 said:


> Anybody seen JOLI NOEUD Dorcet in RED on sale? I've only seen blakc patent one on NM store and online~


 
The yellow, red, and nude dorcets did not go on sale- only the black.


----------



## JetSetGo!

shoecrazy said:


> Beige/camel patent(?) Rolandos - 40.5 (used) - $499 BIN
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



They look really new. What a deal!


----------



## shoecrazy

Barneys sale has started online. They're already selling out of a lot of sizes.


----------



## JetSetGo!

That's so crazy I was there 40 minutes ago and it hadn't started! Hehehe!

Someone buy those Tiger Decolletes in a 38.5 before I die! I know, they're not my 
size and I already have them, but what a freaking deal! $340 + free shipping!
http://www.barneys.com/Decolette/15...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=96&sz=1


It's taking all I have not to go to the stores, but the internet, I can't resist!


----------



## lolitablue

JetSetGo! said:


> That's so crazy I was there 40 minutes ago and it hadn't started! Hehehe!
> 
> Someone buy those Tiger Decolletes in a 38.5 before I die! I know, they're not my
> size and I already have them, but what a freaking deal! $340 + free shipping!
> http://www.barneys.com/Decolette/15...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=96&sz=1
> 
> 
> It's taking all I have not to go to the stores, but the internet, I can't resist!


 
OK, are those TTS?  I am a US 8.5.


----------



## xboobielicousx

^ i think i've heard that ppl size a full size up for decolletes?


----------



## keya

^aw, that sale is so tempting, I have to keep in mind the customs charges to keep myself from getting a pair or two (it's 25% plus a $40 handling fee here :s) plus I'm on a ban.
I really want those Anemones, though... And since the Decolletes are cut so narrow, maaybe I could get those tigers to fit if I add a heel cap... *must.keep.self.from.buying* 


edit: They wont ship internationally... I'm one part disappointed and one part relieved  :s


----------



## keya

lolitablue said:


> OK, are those TTS?  I am a US 8.5.



The Decolletes are cut very narrow, I'd size a half to a full size up depending on the width of your feet (I sized a half size up but wish I'd gone up a full size)


----------



## Chins4

Star sandals - cute 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RARE-Christia...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lorrmich

My Purse Addiction said:


> The yellow, red, and nude dorcets did not go on sale- only the black.


 
I could have sworn these are the ones that Vernon at Saks was locating for me, in nude, on sale.  He called yesterday.  Maybe you can call him at Tyson's Gallery and clarify.


----------



## lorrmich

^^oops, number is 703-269-1350


----------



## lorrmich

sorry, I am thinking of the dorsay, what is the dorcet?


----------



## lorrmich

barney's has the decollettes in my size, black paillettes. If I wear a 38.5 american would I go with 39.5?  How comfortable are they.  Don't own a pair of these.  I also ordered the VP plack paillettes.  Will I be more comfortable with the VP?  Help before they are gone!


----------



## laureenthemean

lorrmich said:


> sorry, I am thinking of the dorsay, what is the dorcet?


dorcet = d'Orsay


----------



## laureenthemean

Chins4 said:


> Star sandals - cute
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RARE-Christian-Louboutin-gold-STARS-stiletto-heels-36-5_W0QQitemZ120266743614QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Aw, they're adorable!  I wish they were my size!


----------



## socalboo

^^Those are soooo cute! I'd probably fall off of them though!


----------



## sara999

yeah, no support!


----------



## MKWMDA

Omg those stars ARE cute! How fun.  I totally agree with the no support thing, kinda like my Yasmin 120s. No support, bout broke my ankle just walking to the mirror for modeling pics. SO hot though!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Lve these Argentos $499 BIN &#8211;*Size 38

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262

*Lorrmich* I'd recommend a whole size up in the Decollete. I think they aver very comfortable, but I am in the minority with that, I believe. Buy 'em, try 'em. You can always return.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Red Suede Bruges 36

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Loubou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## karwood

Just got this from Barneys. I am not sure if this has been posted yet.

http://www.barneys.com/Sale/SALE04,default,sc.html?prefn1=designer&prefv1=Christian%20Louboutin&start=0&sz=44


----------



## Edrine

i saw a pair of tamiflu d'orsays in nm last call milpitas in sz 40.5 they are gorgeous!!


----------



## scoobiewu

super cute balustrina-esque heels in size 41!  100mm?  4"?  anyway it's a great height.  anyone know the name?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-blk-ANKLE-STRAP-shoes-41-11_W0QQitemZ300228371801QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQ ssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ledaatomica

now what I what to know is who is going to snag these lovely yasmins sz 41 $400
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320257223503


----------



## MKWMDA

Think a 41 would fit me if my others were a 41.5?

And yes, I AM watching these.


----------



## MKWMDA

Omg my bank account is just struggling for air, there are SO MANY great CLs on ebay right now! I get done bidding on one, and then I find 3 more! Oh I need an extra grand!!


----------



## ledaatomica

MKWMDA said:


> Think a 41 would fit me if my others were a 41.5?
> 
> And yes, I AM watching these.


 

Invest in some stretchers


----------



## laureenthemean

Used nude patent NP, size 39, BIN $725
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190225640902&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:VRI


----------



## laureenthemean

Gray suede Lapono, size 7.5, current bid $22.51
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280231015730&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## delightful

This is a great shirt. I previously posted the baby doll tank top that I got but everyone was concerned about the sizing. The seller has finally listed the short sleeve shirt which I must admit I like better then the one I purchased. Only 8 has been listed. I checked with the seller and more are available. Auction says all sizes. Personally I just love this shirt and I love finding and sharing new things. Hope you all like.


----------



## laureenthemean

Black Pin-up, size 40.5, starting bid $400, BIN $475
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Silver Pin-up, size 40.5, starting bid $400, BIN $475
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Pink satin slingback, size 38, starting bid $200, BIN $399
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
It's probably a good thing these aren't my size.


----------



## keya

delightful said:


> This is a great shirt. I previously posted the baby doll tank top that I got but everyone was concerned about the sizing. The seller has finally listed the short sleeve shirt which I must admit I like better then the one I purchased. Only 8 has been listed. I checked with the seller and more are available. Auction says all sizes. Personally I just love this shirt and I love finding and sharing new things. Hope you all like.



delightful, you've posted about these tops at least a half a dozen times already, it is *against* the rules to sell here.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Does anyone even like those tops? Sorry, but I think they are tacky.

As for those Pin Ups, Laureen....I've got to stop coming here. I girl can only be so strong.


----------



## laureenthemean

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ Does anyone even like those tops? Sorry, but I think they are tacky.
> 
> As for those Pin Ups, Laureen....I've got to stop coming here. I girl can only be so strong.


ITA about the tops.

Haha, as I was posting the Pin Ups, I wondered if they were your size.


----------



## Butterfly*

Oh my gosh...GET THEM, _*Jet*_!!  (j/k I don't want to get you in trouble, haha)

But, those pinups are _adorable_! I'd grab em if they were my size. I'm still kicking myself for not getting them in peach a while back..


----------



## delightful

Sorry everyone!! I liked the shirt and thought it would be cool to tell other members about it before it sold out. I didn't realize it would upset everyone so much to see my post. I understand how hard it is hard to just skip over a post that doesn't interest you. Thank you all for the unnecessary comments.


----------



## laureenthemean

Butterfly* said:


> Oh my gosh...GET THEM, _*Jet*_!!  (j/k I don't want to get you in trouble, haha)
> 
> But, those pinups are _adorable_! I'd grab em if they were my size. I'm still kicking myself for not getting them in peach a while back..


I remember the peach ones!  They were adorable!


----------



## laureenthemean

delightful said:


> Sorry everyone!! I liked the shirt and thought it would be cool to tell other members about it before it sold out. I didn't realize it would upset everyone so much to see my post. I understand how hard it is hard to just skip over a post that doesn't interest you. Thank you all for the unnecessary comments.


*keya* was simply pointing out that you were breaking the rules, and that you've done it multiple times.  As far as *Jet* and I expressing our opinion about the shirt itself, people do that on here all the time!  Not everyone likes _all_ the shoes posted on here, either!


----------



## DamierAddict

^^ she isnt selling the shirt, she linking the auction. (as we all are doing) .. lay off her case. If no1 likes the shirt thats fine but she never even said shes listing them.


----------



## fashionispoison

soooo many deals! wowza


----------



## luxlover

I know Nordstrom is having a huge CL sale right now in stores, does the Nordstrom website have CL shoes??


----------



## laureenthemean

luxlover said:


> I know Nordstrom is having a huge CL sale right now in stores, does the Nordstrom website have CL shoes??


No, they don't have CLs online, and only some of the Nordstrom stores have them.  You should call around if you want something in particular.


----------



## luxlover

thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

Green satin Very Noeud, size 40.5
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## Azusa

^^ thats GAWJUS!


----------



## laureenthemean

Yeah, I just love them in the emerald green.


----------



## keya

Black patent Mad Marys, size 35.5 with low starting price and no reserve:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

Nude patent Rolando 41 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-CHRISTIAN...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MKWMDA

Those look like the exact pictures Trenduet was using to sell their milk patent Rolandos. Hmmm.


----------



## MKWMDA

Yep. Bingo. Seller bought those from Trenduet. And she stole his pics. And description. And claimed they were bought in New York. And jacked up the price.

I'm not sure why that irks me so much, but it does. It REALLY does.


----------



## Daydrmer

How does it work money wise, buying something from ebay UK? I'm going to send the seller a message and ask her to take pictures yourself and send them to me.


----------



## MKWMDA

The shipping is often expensive, becuase they charge like 20GBP, but thats like $40. 

ALOT of times, for me, its not worth it. But, for some people it might be. 

I personally think that pair is WAY overpriced. Milk patent isnt NEAR as popular as nude, and I dont think she should give that perception. I thought they were overpriced at $750, but at $1000 BIN?? Thats crazy talk.


----------



## ashakes

Chins4 said:


> Nude patent Rolando 41
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-CHRISTIAN...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Those are not nude.  They are the off white ones. I forget what the box says, but definitely not nude.  And, yeah she used trenduets' photos.


----------



## Daydrmer

I wouldnt pay that BIN price! But I would a little more than starting bid price.


----------



## MKWMDA

ashakes said:


> Those are not nude. They are the off white ones. I forget what the box says, but definitely not nude. And, yeah she used trenduets' photos.




Yeah I emailed her regarding that, that she shouldnt put them as NUDE in all caps everywhere, and that she needs to take her own pics, because she states there is damage from being tried on.

I also dropped an FYI to Trenduet that she stole his pics and description.


----------



## laureenthemean

Kubrik (is that what it's called?) Pigalle, size 38.5, current bid $222.50
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190225740318&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009


----------



## ledaatomica

laureenthemean said:


> Kubrik (is that what it's called?) Pigalle, size 38.5, current bid $222.50
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190225740318&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009


 
a note on the kubriks .. the threading breaks and gets loose and  all the ones I inspected had this issue. Put me off from buying this shoe.  This typically occurs on the vamp of the shoe


----------



## Daydrmer

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=360055006789

Can someone confirm the heel height on these for me? thanks!


----------



## MKWMDA

Little less than or right at 4 in I think.


----------



## archygirl

lorrmich said:


> barney's has the decollettes in my size, black paillettes. If I wear a 38.5 american would I go with 39.5?  How comfortable are they.  Don't own a pair of these.  I also ordered the VP plack paillettes.  Will I be more comfortable with the VP?  Help before they are gone!



Yes, I wear a 38.5 and had to get 39.5 in the decollete.


----------



## lorrmich

archygirl said:


> Yes, I wear a 38.5 and had to get 39.5 in the decollete.


 
Thanks, that is what I was thinking, but in the meantime, I got scared off thinking they are not too comfortable.


----------



## MKWMDA

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Nude/Camel Patent Decollette 37.5 BIN 599.00 bid 425.00


----------



## MKWMDA

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Black Mia pump (used) sz 37.5

Bidding at $80 (0 bids)


----------



## MKWMDA

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

OMG

Are THOSE nude patent Rolandos? Or are they camel????


----------



## laureenthemean

Daydrmer said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=360055006789
> 
> Can someone confirm the heel height on these for me? thanks!


It's about 3.35 inches.


----------



## Daydrmer

Thank you both! I it says the heel height in 4 inches but it doesnt look like it and the style says yoyo 85.


----------



## MKWMDA

NUDE PATENT CLICHY 100 38.5 $799BIN OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## archygirl

lorrmich said:


> Thanks, that is what I was thinking, but in the meantime, I got scared off thinking they are not too comfortable.



*lorrmich*, I have them in patent and they are not uncomfortable if you get the right size (which for me was to size up a full size), in fact probably more comfortable than the rolandos, which everyone seems to love. I think it is a really hot shoe....you should try it.


----------



## archygirl

red helmuts on the way....


----------



## socalboo

NUDE PATENT WALLIS 35.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MKWMDA

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

White Patent Pigalles $120 39


----------



## Stinas

MKWMDA said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ROLANDO-RARE-BEIGE-TAUPE-COLOR-40-5_W0QQitemZ280231064813QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> OMG
> 
> Are THOSE nude patent Rolandos? Or are they camel????


Pretty sure they are camel.  I dont think they came in the nude color like the yoyos


----------



## archygirl

Stinas said:


> Pretty sure they are camel.  I dont think they came in the nude color like the yoyos



Stinas, you are correct. These are camel.


----------



## JetSetGo!

archygirl said:


> red helmuts on the way....



Hooray *Archygirl*!!!!


----------



## archygirl

JetSetGo! said:


> Hooray *Archygirl*!!!!


THANKS!! I am so psyched, *Jet*. Will post photos AS SOON as they arrive!


----------



## Kamilla850

I know that a few ladies are looking for the anemones, here they are in various sizes although it seems like the seller doesn't actually have the shoes available yet since these are Barneys photos that were posted here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## archygirl

Orange Graffiti Pigalle 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/BN-CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## archygirl

Rose Gold Ciprio (like Passmule) 
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
$359.99


----------



## archygirl

OMG wish these were my size...Silver Pigalle
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
$355


----------



## javaboo

socalboo said:


> NUDE PATENT WALLIS 35.5
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-WALLIS-NUDE-PATENT-MaryJane-35-5_W0QQitemZ120266699062QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Seller doesn't exactly respond to email quickly.



Kamilla850 said:


> I know that a few ladies are looking for the anemones, here they are in various sizes although it seems like the seller doesn't actually have the shoes available yet since these are Barneys photos that were posted here:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ANEMONE-PUMPS-RED-BLACK-more-size_W0QQitemZ300229243903QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I have a feeling these are from someone on TPF? I'm not sure who though.


----------



## socalboo

javaboo said:


> Seller doesn't exactly respond to email quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling these are from someone on TPF? I'm not sure who though.



Yes!!! Those are from Rodeodrivefashionista, she is really nice and was very helpful. Give her a chance Javaboo, those shoes are gorgeous! If I didn't just get my tortie Wallises from her...those might be mine too...


----------



## laureenthemean

Rose gold Yoyo 70 (I think?), size 37, BIN $400
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Black Mouchelina, size 36.5, BIN $500
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Burgundy Lady Gres, size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Sold-out-Christ...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## eggpudding

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38&_nkw=Christian+Louboutin+numero+prive

Just thought I'd mention that there are quite a few pairs of the Glitter NP with gold heel on ebay, for those who are looking!


----------



## hlfinn

Kamilla850 said:


> I know that a few ladies are looking for the anemones, here they are in various sizes although it seems like the seller doesn't actually have the shoes available yet since these are Barneys photos that were posted here:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ANEMONE-PUMPS-RED-BLACK-more-size_W0QQitemZ300229243903QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

so that's where they all went, huh? lol.


----------



## SLCsocialite

Orange Pigalle 

Why not be one size bigger


----------



## natassha68

Kamilla850 said:


> I know that a few ladies are looking for the anemones, here they are in various sizes although it seems like the seller doesn't actually have the shoes available yet since these are Barneys photos that were posted here:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



and hence the "allow 7 business days for delivery"   thought that was a little funny


----------



## Stinas

Steva - Leopard - Size 38





http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320255421038&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011


----------



## lorrmich

*Originally Posted by archygirl **

*
_*red helmuts on the way....*_

_wow, I don't think I have seen red helmuts.  Cant wait to see.  Congrats!!!_


----------



## laureenthemean

Som size 37, starting bid $200, BIN $240
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Nude patent Horatio, size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

White pony Uncut with crystals, size 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-UnCut...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gray satin Yoyo 100 (straight heel), size 41, starting bid $149
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Red patent NP, size 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Anthracite mary jane (looks like Mad Mary w/out studs), size 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Grey-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Multicolor glitter Pigalle 70, size 35.5, BIN $565
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Pewter(?) NP with gold tip and heel, size 40, BIN $300
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-CHRIST...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Black patent/multicolor glitter La Falaise, size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ronsdiva

Kamilla850 said:


> I know that a few ladies are looking for the anemones, here they are in various sizes although it seems like the seller doesn't actually have the shoes available yet since these are Barneys photos that were posted here:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I am biting my tongue...


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude patent Clichy 100, size 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ledaatomica

I am a bit bored with ebay recently.. same styles over and over .. exaggerated pricing and rarely my size... anyone else feeling ebay blues?


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

YES!!!! Where are the deals and cute shoes in my size? They seem to be so few and far between lately.


----------



## lolitablue

ronsdiva said:


> I am biting my tongue...


 
I agree!:shame:


----------



## mystically

fuchsia fontanete
size 39 $555.90
saks.com

I wish these were my size...


----------



## indi3r4

laureenthemean said:


> Nude patent Clichy 100, size 39.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NUDE-CLICHY-PATENT-PUMPS-SHOES-9-5_W0QQitemZ140237381118QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

black python hung ups sz 37.5 at NM

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

sorry it's cheaper at BG

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697cat221002


----------



## lorrmich

ledaatomica said:


> I am a bit bored with ebay recently.. same styles over and over .. exaggerated pricing and rarely my size... anyone else feeling ebay blues?


 
yes absolutely.  Was thinking the same thing yesterday.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I feel the same, I look forward to seeing what you post on this section because I have recently gotten into the brand, I am just hoping that one day, I will see posted a low heel large size shoe and I will pounce!! Until then, I just watch this thread, not ebay.


----------



## ledaatomica

holy cow turquoise stevas 36.5 starting bid $0.99 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140237466888


----------



## more_CHOOS

LOVE THESE...SO FUN

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


----------



## Daydrmer

The Saks in Stamford help me tracked down some black patent yoyo 100s a few days ago. They were on sale for about $450.


----------



## socalboo

^^Those are fun! They look like little cows.


----------



## javaboo

Not sure if these were posted or not before but suede green lady gres! I think they are the same ones seen on Mel B!

Size 40.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Green...ryZ63889QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

ledaatomica said:


> holy cow turquoise stevas 36.5 starting bid $0.99
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140237466888


Love the color!


----------



## lorrmich

Joseph's still has a 36.5 and 38.5.  on sale for $324
http://www.josephstores.com/shoe-item.asp?action=ADD&item=CL518&skip=&viewall=Y
​


----------



## archygirl

*l**orrmich*: oh my....saw the tortoise patent shoes at Joseph...if I did not just get the red helmuts they would be mine NOW. Thanks for posting the webpage....may have a new CL obsession


----------



## teepotz

hi ladies, need your wise opinions here in regards to this pigalle glitter pumps
Multicolor glitter Pigalle 70, size 35.5, BIN $565
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubou...QQcmdZViewItem
i am contemplating of getting it, its my size but do you think its too OTT for daywear? i dont go out much on the evening, only once in a while and i would really like to be able to wear this shoes when i go shopping without getting the weird stares from people LOL....tell me what you think! thanks!!!


----------



## teepotz

oopsss sorry, i'll try the link again, it didnt work previously:

hi ladies, need your wise opinions here in regards to this pigalle glitter pumps
Multicolor glitter Pigalle 70, size 35.5, BIN $565
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
i am contemplating of getting it, its my size but do you think its too OTT for daywear? i dont go out much on the evening, only once in a while and i would really like to be able to wear this shoes when i go shopping without getting the weird stares from people LOL....tell me what you think! thanks!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

teepotz, if you like them, go for it.  I think that with jeans, they would look okay.  The low heel makes them a bit more demure than higher ones (though multicolor glitter can hardly be called demure).


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

I would wear those anytime with darn near anything! Would be stunning with jeans and a cute top......and with 70's you can totally shop and walk for days in those! My newbie vote is get them before someone else does!!!


----------



## Missrocks

I say get the glitters! That heel height makes them more demure, agreed.


BTW, didn't know where else to post this, but has anyone have any opinions about the CL ponyhair camoflage print flats? Never even heard of them but saw them on the clearance rack at NM. I wondered if I had never seen them before because they are rare...or because they are unpopular? 

I thought they were cute!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Teepotz...it's either you or me...I am eyeing them as well....muahahahahah


----------



## teepotz

thanks for the opinions ladies.

*more_CHOOS*, please get them, HAHA,  so i dont have to "contemplate" any longer!! i will feel guilty because i just purchased a pair of simple pewter pumps last week....


----------



## lolitablue

Is $595.00 a fair price for new Tiger Patent Numero Prive?  How hard are they to find?  What you would wear them with?

TIA!


----------



## lorrmich

archygirl said:


> *l**orrmich*: oh my....saw the tortoise patent shoes at Joseph...if I did not just get the red helmuts they would be mine NOW. Thanks for posting the webpage....may have a new CL obsession


 
Yes I saw them too and thought they were beautiful.  Maybe they will go on sale?


----------



## lorrmich

lolitablue said:


> Is $595.00 a fair price for new Tiger Patent Numero Prive? How hard are they to find? What you would wear them with?
> 
> TIA!


 
Does it have the solid color heel in black or the tiger pattern heel?
Anyway, yes I think they are beautiful and that is definitely priced below retail.  They do pop up from time to time.  I think the black heel is harder to find.  Depends on your size too.  But they are gorgeous and I have been tempted several times.


----------



## Stinas

Fontanete - Beige Suede - Size 37.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## natassha68

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731

 Nude Architeks in 38


----------



## lolitablue

lorrmich: The Tiger Patent Numero Prive were not with a black heel but they are gone. Seller ended it early. Oh well.


----------



## keya

Black Declic 120, size 39.5, BIN $667.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ55781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

lolitablue said:


> lorrmich: The Tiger Patent Numero Prive Were Not With A Black Heel But They Are Gone. Seller Ended It Early. Oh Well.


 
What Size Are You Looking For?  I Just Returned One In Size 37 To Saks At Galleria In Dallas.  972-458-7000


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/HOT-CHRISTIAN-L...624&_trkparms=39:1|65:10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

*HOT CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN YELLOW SUEDE DECLIC 100 HEELS 8*


----------



## pureglamourr

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...3704&_trkparms=39:1|65:1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
*Matador Shoes Heels Red 38 8 
*

Starting bid:*US $399.99 *
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190224380411&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=009

*METALLIC SIMPLE PUMPS 100 38.5*


Current bid:*US $304.99 *

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...1608&_trkparms=39:1|65:1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

*"Diskoteka" brown size 39 NIB $740.*


Current bid:*US $249.00 *


----------



## DamierAddict

pureglamourr said:


> Starting bid:*US $399.99 *
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190224380411&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=009
> 
> *METALLIC SIMPLE PUMPS 100 38.5*
> 
> 
> Current bid:*US $304.99 *




^^ YAY, those are mine :okay:


----------



## lolitablue

more_CHOOS said:


> What Size Are You Looking For? I Just Returned One In Size 37 To Saks At Galleria In Dallas. 972-458-7000


 
39.5


----------



## laureenthemean

Black kid Gwenissima, size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

Those Gwens are gorgeous!


----------



## xboobielicousx

why cant they be a 37.5 or 37!!!! i LOVE these!



DamierAddict said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/HOT-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-YELLOW-SUEDE-DECLIC-100-HEELS-8_W0QQitemZ290235400624QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290235400624&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> *HOT CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN YELLOW SUEDE DECLIC 100 HEELS 8*


----------



## shoecrazy

Magenta simple 85s - size 37

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446174733

Olive satin rolandos - size 38

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod43681262


----------



## shoecrazy

size 41 milk patent rolandos - pretty!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-CHRISTIAN...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sakura

more_CHOOS said:


> What Size Are You Looking For?  I Just Returned One In Size 37 To Saks At Galleria In Dallas.  972-458-7000



Gone!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I saw a pair of Leopard (not Tiger) & Gold Patent NPs on sale at Saks NY today, size 37.5, if anyone's on the hunt!


----------



## laureenthemean

OMG, Nude patent Pigalle 120, size 37.5 BIN $650
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270242903600&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Oooohh! With the Decollete heel too!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Patent Rolande Size 38 $399 Starting Bid

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140238036020

These are def authentic. I know this seller!


----------



## shoecrazy

If anyone was looking for the blue new simple, it just popped up on saks.com in more sizes


----------



## luxlover

this is such an evil thread....hahaha

so many temptations


----------



## purdy13

laureenthemean said:


> OMG, Nude patent Pigalle 120, size 37.5 BIN $650
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270242903600&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


 
Ooh that's me!!! :shame:


----------



## laureenthemean

Fuchsia suede Rolando, size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ55781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Argh, why aren't these my size?  I want them!

White Gwenissima, size 39.5, BIN $350
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## heat97

New Simple Size 37 Black Patent

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446174747&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1212499287885&ev19=1:6


----------



## Chins4

Black grease Pigalle 120 - ending in 4 hours and no bids!

The colour is so much more gorgeous IRL - why are they not my size??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=320256943119

Seller also has black jazz


----------



## lolitablue

Chins4 said:


> Black grease Pigalle 120 - ending in 4 hours and no bids!
> 
> The colour is so much more gorgeous IRL - why are they not my size??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=320256943119
> 
> Seller also has black jazz


 
Are they comfy?? They look steep, for work?


----------



## laureenthemean

lolitablue said:


> Are they comfy?? They look steep, for work?


Depends on how well you can deal with 5-inch heels.


----------



## Lynn12

lolitablue said:


> Are they comfy?? They look steep, for work?


 
5" Black Patent Pigalles are more going out or "staying in" shoes.  They are incredibly sexy!!!  Leda and LVpiggy are the Pigalle experts.  They probably wear them to the grocery store.


----------



## lolitablue

laureenthemean said:


> Depends on how well you can deal with 5-inch heels.


 
Not sure!


----------



## purdy13

lolitablue said:


> Not sure!


 
There is definately a technique to learn with the 120mm straight heel which I have personally not mastered yet!! I do plan to keep trying though as I think the style is gorgeous.


----------



## ledaatomica

beautiful bronze drapanovas! 36.5 starting bid $199 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220242308554


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Aaaahhhhh why can't they be my size?


----------



## lvpiggy

Chins4 said:


> Black grease Pigalle 120 - ending in 4 hours and no bids!
> 
> The colour is so much more gorgeous IRL - why are they not my size??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=320256943119
> 
> Seller also has black jazz


 someone pick these up, i have them and they're totally TDF


----------



## lvpiggy

Lynn12 said:


> 5" Black Patent Pigalles are more going out or "staying in" shoes.  They are incredibly sexy!!! Leda and LVpiggy are the Pigalle experts. They probably wear them to the grocery store.


 

omg.  so guilty as charged!

wearin my cream jazz pigalle 120s today, in fact!


----------



## ledaatomica

Lynn12 said:


> 5" Black Patent Pigalles are more going out or "staying in" shoes.  They are incredibly sexy!!! Leda and LVpiggy are the Pigalle experts. They probably wear them to the grocery store.


 
I have actually. Worn them to the grocery store. Sadly I didnt get any reactions like wow look at that crazy lady.


----------



## lvpiggy

ledaatomica said:


> I have actually. Worn them to the grocery store. Sadly I didnt get any reactions like wow look at that crazy lady.


 
i got that reaction when i pulled off my orange graffiti 120 pigalles in the airport security line


----------



## socalboo

DamierAddict said:


> ^^ YAY, those are mine :okay:



Those Simples are beautiful Damier. It looks like clotheshorseb won your auction. I hope she's not trying to mix in authentics with her fakes!


----------



## socalboo

lvpiggy said:


> i got that reaction when i pulled off my orange graffiti 120 pigalles in the airport security line



*lvpiggy & leda* - I LOVE IT!!! Wish I had the guts, and some 120 Pigalles!


----------



## lolitablue

lvpiggy said:


> omg. so guilty as charged!
> 
> wearin my cream jazz pigalle 120s today, in fact!


 
So are they comfy for a day at work.  Plz, keep in mind that this would be my 1st pair.


----------



## laureenthemean

Leopard patent Pigalle 120, size 38.5, BIN $250
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LOveYa!

Size 39 Glitter on sale at neimans..
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## Missrocks

35 and 39 Red Patent NP with gold tip and heel on sale for 385 at NM

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat8840736cat12110736cat14140784cat12580744


----------



## more_CHOOS

Missrocks said:


> 35 and 39 Red Patent NP with gold tip and heel on sale for 385 at NM
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat8840736cat12110736cat14140784cat12580744


 

35 is gone


----------



## surlygirl

and 39 is gone too! Why do I ever leave my laptop!??!?! Great finds and deals on the glitters and patent NPs! Hope someone here snagged them.


----------



## shoecrazy

I just un-preordered the wine patent Rolando in a 39 from the BG/NM website so there's one available now (only black was available for preorder in that size before)


----------



## JetSetGo!

White Patent Simples 38.5 on Bluefly $416

plus, $30 off coupon code, SUN81


----------



## shoecrazy

Brown suede cantenitas at NM - size 37.5 - $475

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## socalboo

Very Prive PAILLETTES BLACK 37 $599

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

Nude Declics sz 37 $495 at BG

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697cat221103


----------



## more_CHOOS

Burgandy Lady Gres sz 38.5  at BG $649  (before the price goes up to $995-I think in the fall!)

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697cat221102


----------



## shoecrazy

^^ that went fast!


----------



## shoecrazy

now there's a size 38 Lady Gres

how am I supposed to get any work done when I have to monitor these sale items that keep popping up!?


----------



## more_CHOOS

^^ haha ... now there's one on NM $649

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...e=&filter2Type=&filter2Value=&filterOverride=

good thing for me these are not in my size ....


----------



## sakura

Not on sale, but there's a nude NP in 41 on BG - http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com:80/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod29490049&parentId=cat271001&masterId=cat208401&index=45&cmCat=cat000000cat000001cat203100cat261003cat208401cat271001


----------



## shoecrazy

Ivory architek is back on Bluefly in 9.5 and 10:

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/products/detail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=2089407073


----------



## JetSetGo!

I want to cry because I want these so badly, but just don't have the $785 for them...

Black Kid Ernesta Plateau 40.5 at Saks

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...t_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1212607702072&ev1

Somebody please buy them, and enjoy.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Glitter NP w/ Gold Tip $799 BIN 37.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shoecrazy

^ from a tPF'er no less


----------



## shyne1025

oh my sling in nude 35.5  Barneys SFO.. call the shoesalon at 415-2683563 look for Carlos, tell him Christina referred you.


----------



## lolitablue

shoecrazy said:


> Ivory architek is back on Bluefly in 9.5 and 10:
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/pages/products/detail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=2089407073


 
Only the 10 left!


----------



## shoecrazy

^ I'd keep checking if I were you. Items get removed from the Bluefly site once a customer puts them into their cart. They can stay in the cart for up to an hour. Sometimes people put stuff in their cart and then decide whether or not they want it.


----------



## shoecrazy

lolitablue said:


> Only the 10 left!


the 9.5 is back


----------



## eggpudding

Ayers Roccia Python NP 39.5 !!!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...kparms=72:552|39:1|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

WHY COULDN'T THEY BE MY SIZE!


----------



## luxlover

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/products/detail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=2089407073

They have the 39.5 back for those interested


----------



## Stinas

*LEOPARD SEVILLANA d'ORSAY 36.5  - $449!!!! NEW!!!!*
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...913&_trkparms=39:1|65:10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Stinas

Black Woven Straw Wedges (Forget the name) Size 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180248220544&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008
(Great seller BTW - been buying from her for years!)

Metallic Brown NP - Size 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220240781902&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012
^Another good seller!  Im very tempted to buy these, but im not allowed lol


----------



## themgdinosaur

Stinas said:


> *LEOPARD SEVILLANA d'ORSAY 36.5 - $449!!!! NEW!!!!*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LEOPARD-SEVILLANA-dORSAY-36-5-995_W0QQitemZ270243619913QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270243619913&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 

How is the fit for these?
TIA..


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

I've always found d'orsays to run big - so being a 37 in most CL's - I am usually a 36.5 in a d'orsay cut.....uh-oh....these are 36.5's...so we must be the same size! JK. They are all yours!


----------



## luxlover

^^, I find that they run big too. I am also a 37 or 37.5 in CL's usually and for the D'orsay I am a 36.5


----------



## themgdinosaur

Great!!! They are half a size too big for me, then 

Joli Noeud Dorcet in 36.5 are loose for me, so this pair of sevillanas must be loose too!! Good to know!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

aaaaaaaaahhh!!! these are my size!! but i just cant right now , my cc is slammed..

someone, anyone, please...get these so i wont be tempted ...and i'll live vicariously through you



Stinas said:


> *LEOPARD SEVILLANA d'ORSAY 36.5 - $449!!!! NEW!!!!*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LEOPARD-SEVILLANA-dORSAY-36-5-995_W0QQitemZ270243619913QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270243619913&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## fmd914

Stinas said:


> *LEOPARD SEVILLANA d'ORSAY 36.5 - $449!!!! NEW!!!!*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LEOPARD-SEVILLANA-dORSAY-36-5-995_W0QQitemZ270243619913QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270243619913&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 


ooooohhhh if only these were my size.....


----------



## LOveYa!

Stinas said:


> *LEOPARD SEVILLANA d'ORSAY 36.5  - $449!!!! NEW!!!!*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LEOPARD-SEVILLANA-dORSAY-36-5-995_W0QQitemZ270243619913QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270243619913&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


OMG I am SO tempted to get these, but I would be so sad if they were a tad too small


----------



## natassha68

themgdinosaur said:


> How is the fit for these?
> TIA..



I wear these in the same size as my VP's, hope this helps ... one of my all time favs !


----------



## socalboo

fmd914 said:


> ooooohhhh if only these were my size.....



I know!!! Kind of glad they aren't my size though otherwise, I just might have _had_ to get them!


----------



## luxlover

which one of you lucky ladies took this one home? 

LEOPARD SEVILLANA d'ORSAY 36.5 - $449!!!! NEW!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...0QQitemZ270243619913QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item2 70243619913&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p32 86.c0.m14


----------



## karwood

Ron Ron 100 Glitter Bronze $595. Saks in Chicago Michigan Ave. 312-799-5350
Ask for Branka. This style just came in yesterday


----------



## archygirl

karwood said:


> Ron Ron 100 Glitter Bronze $595. Saks in Chicago Michigan Ave. 312-799-5350
> Ask for Branka. This style just came in yesterday


 
I am in


----------



## socalboo

Gold Patent Leather Pumps Size 39.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shoecrazy

size 39 blue karey numero prive - worn once - $489 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shoecrazy

Christian Louboutin Taupe Patent Leather Rolando 39 1/2 - $550 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I wish these were my size!


----------



## laureenthemean

socalboo said:


> Gold Patent Leather Pumps Size 39.5
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Gold-Patent-Leather-Pumps-Size-39-5_W0QQitemZ160248058307QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


These are beige Greasepaint Simples.


----------



## socalboo

laureenthemean said:


> These are beige Greasepaint Simples.



I thought so! I just copied and pasted the listing description. Thanks Laureen!


----------



## lorrmich

glitter np's gold heel size 35

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## archygirl

shoecrazy said:


> Christian Louboutin Taupe Patent Leather Rolando 39 1/2 - $550 BIN
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Taupe-Patent-Leather-Rolando-39-1-2_W0QQitemZ320260358134QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I wish these were my size!



These are my size, but after having purchased the VPs and the Helmuts, I am on a ban. And, I just got a job in SC so I have to fly there this weekend to find an apartment (will be commuting between NJ and SC)...so I have to only go for HG shoe. Have not chosen a new one yet...


----------



## lolitablue

archygirl said:


> These are my size, but after having purchased the VPs and the Helmuts, I am on a ban. And, I just got a job in SC so I have to fly there this weekend to find an apartment (will be commuting between NJ and SC)...so I have to only go for HG shoe. Have not chosen a new one yet...


 
  What are your Holy Grails? and what is your U.S. shoe size?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Red Velvet Graffiti Clichy 120 Size 39 Starting Bid $399 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Red-V...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lorrmich

I saw them and I love them.  Are they hard to walk in?  How do they run? If I am 39 in VP do I need to size up?


----------



## JetSetGo!

I am not sure. That 120 heel makes me think a 39 would work for you. 
I wear a 40.5-41 in VPs, and wear a 41 in the Clichy 100 quite comfortably.


----------



## lorrmich

thanks, jetset, I will keep an eye.  I am wondering if the 120 is going to be too difficult to walk in.


----------



## hlfinn

lorr you got the tortoise vps? where? when?! yay!


----------



## lorrmich

hlfinn said:


> lorr you got the tortoise vps? where? when?! yay!


 
i was just about to post, give me a minute! and thanks


----------



## Chins4

Green Suede Ariellas 37 - starting bid £250/$500

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GENUINENEW-CH...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shoecrazy

Bob Ellis has the 70 mm suede VPs on sale - you don't see VPs on sale very often, even in the shorter heel height. Some other stuff on sale there too.

http://www.bobellisshoes.com/christianlouboutin-2.aspx


----------



## heat97

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731
nude 85 simple size 37.5!!!


----------



## shoecrazy

^ I believe those are 70 mm actually - good find!


----------



## MKWMDA

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Grey-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Holy cow these are gorgeous! They are shiny anthracite! And they look like Rolandos, with a mary jane strap!! WOWZA! Anyone know what these are called? They are TDF! If only I was a 39.5!!! And only $499!!


----------



## MKWMDA

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-UnCut...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

White Pony UnCut with swarovski detail 39.5 $399

These would be GORGEOUS wedding shoes!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

I posted this on the Deals & Steals forum, but will post it here as well
Not shoes, but a coupon for shoes at NM Last Call (extra 15% off) until Sunday

http://ebm.cheetahmail.com/c/tag/hBIR9VKAB8$L1B7RSSBAGz9um.AQULv5Eo/doc.html?&RAF_TRACK=&email=mqn3132@yahoo.com&remove=


----------



## MKWMDA

I dont think your link worked


----------



## more_CHOOS

just copy and paste...it works


----------



## mystically

burgundy leather lady gres
size 38.0
$649
neimanmarcus.com


----------



## heat97

shoecrazy said:


> ^ I believe those are 70 mm actually - good find!


 
you are right


----------



## Chins4

MKWMDA said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-UnCut-White-Pony-Pumps-9-5-39-5-NIB_W0QQitemZ270241929232QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> White Pony UnCut with swarovski detail 39.5 $399
> 
> These would be GORGEOUS wedding shoes!!!


 
Oh those are GORGEOUS (I love pony) - why do I have to have little feet?


----------



## more_CHOOS

Blue Python Fontanete sz 37 $1599 OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/OMG-BLUE-PYTHON...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

Not cheap, but Pewter Bling Blings sz 37 $1,150 BIN $1400

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

Sequined Helmuts $780 BIN $800 sz 37.  I love Helmuts!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shoecrazy

It looks like Bergdorf Goodman has the black suede very prives mis-priced, or at the old price or something - weird since NM and BG share most of their stock

$770 at Neiman Marcus
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod32650090

$690 at BG (still expensive, but less...)
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod20010237


----------



## heat97

^^^ good catch!!


----------



## heat97

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat211103cat211105cat221007

Chiffon Peep Toe Pump, Pink. Size 38 on sale 656.00


----------



## luxlover

^^ I love love this shoe.........but sadly it's not my size. My SA told me that this style ran big since the chiffon part doesnt have a lot of structure


----------



## heat97

^^^I know it is a beautiful shoe!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

heat97 said:


> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat211103cat211105cat221007
> 
> Chiffon Peep Toe Pump, Pink. Size 38 on sale 656.00


YES!  I have been _waiting_ for these to go on sale!  I hope they fit...


----------



## crzyxalt

not exactly a steal but black satin 'Joli' peep toe slides  for $424

http://bluefly.com/pages/products/d...tk=all&Ntt=louboutin&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial


----------



## luxlover

laureenthemean said:


> YES! I have been _waiting_ for these to go on sale! I hope they fit...


 
congrats Laureen!! The shoes are no longer on the website, so I'm assuming you bought them. GREAT BUY! I've been eyeing these shoes all season and have been waiting for them to go onsale.... too bad they are not my size.


----------



## laureenthemean

luxlover said:


> congrats Laureen!! The shoes are no longer on the website, so I'm assuming you bought them. GREAT BUY! I've been eyeing these shoes all season and have been waiting for them to go onsale.... too bad they are not my size.


Thanks!  Yeah, I've been wanting a pair of Mouche or Ambrosinas all season, and I love this color!  Just hoping they'll fit...I'll _make_ them fit!  Hope you are able to find a pair on sale soon...maybe during the second cut sales?


----------



## Edrine

laureenthemean said:


> Thanks! Yeah, I've been wanting a pair of Mouche or Ambrosinas all season, and I love this color! Just hoping they'll fit...I'll _make_ them fit! Hope you are able to find a pair on sale soon...maybe during the second cut sales?


 

can't wait to see pics laureen!!congrats!!


----------



## fmd914

luxlover said:


> ^^ I love love this shoe.........but sadly it's not my size. My SA told me that this style ran big since the chiffon part doesnt have a lot of structure


 

luxlover - have you tried any on?  I have the navy blue ambosinas and I went with my VP size.


----------



## lorrmich

laureen, congrats, they are really beautiful


----------



## laureenthemean

Edrine said:


> can't wait to see pics laureen!!congrats!!





lorrmich said:


> laureen, congrats, they are really beautiful


Thanks!  I think they might be too small, though...wish me luck!


----------



## shoecrazy

I'm so jealous - I've been admiring these for a long time! They are really beautiful - congrats!!

...and if you need someone to take them off your hands...


----------



## lvpiggy

that appearance of a graffiti clichy 120 not in lvpiggy's size will go down in history as one of the world's great tragedies . . . 



JetSetGo! said:


> Red Velvet Graffiti Clichy 120 Size 39 Starting Bid $399
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Red-Velvet-Graffiti-Clichy-Pump-9-39-NIB_W0QQitemZ270244008683QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## heat97

HOLY **** PEWTER VP ON SALE SIZE 40---$589.00--
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## heat97

please someone get ittttt!!!!!!^^^^


----------



## karwood

heat97 said:


> please someone get ittttt!!!!!!^^^^


 
I would buy those in heart beat if they were in my size


----------



## laureenthemean

heat97 said:


> HOLY **** PEWTER VP ON SALE SIZE 40---$589.00--
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


*heat*, that is a great find!  They're about a whole size too big for me, and I still am tempted...haha!


----------



## heat97

They are 3 sizes too big for me and i want them lol!!!!! it's times like these i wish my feet were so much bigger


----------



## JetSetGo!

Horatio has these on sale. I'm not sure of the price, but I believe it's a pretty good deal.


----------



## Stinas

NM Last Call Sale - Additional 20% off at checkout....

Ballerina Open Toe Sparkle Flats - Silver - Size 39.5 - $238
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat8840736cat12110736cat14140784cat12580744


----------



## lvpiggy

omg omg omg omg!!!  do you have a contact jet set? I WANT THEM!  ahhh i'm supposed to be starting a ban!  *but* he did say, "ban except for NYC" soooooo if i buy them from horatio technically that's nyc right? 




JetSetGo! said:


> Horatio has these on sale. I'm not sure of the price, but I believe it's a pretty good deal.


----------



## lorrmich

oh those are adorable.  I would have snapped them up in a second in the black, but I don't need silver.  If I am 39 for most, would that be the right size in the flats, a 39.5?



Stinas said:


> NM Last Call Sale - Additional 20% off at checkout....
> 
> Ballerina Open Toe Sparkle Flats - Silver - Size 39.5 - $238
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat8840736cat12110736cat14140784cat12580744


----------



## JetSetGo!

*lvpiggy* Anyone at the boutique will be happy to help you. They are are all super nice at Horatio &#8211;*a rarity in NYC! I work with Michael, and if you tell him that Juliet told you about the Graffiti Tag VPs she got last year, he should know. 

Good luck!!!! 



If I can help at all, just let me know.


----------



## JO2C

Stinas said:


> NM Last Call Sale - Additional 20% off at checkout....
> 
> Ballerina Open Toe Sparkle Flats - Silver - Size 39.5 - $238
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat8840736cat12110736cat14140784cat12580744



Ohh they are cute!
I wonder how these run?
I am usually a 38-38.5... Probably too big huh?


----------



## Stinas

JO2C said:


> Ohh they are cute!
> I wonder how these run?
> I am usually a 38-38.5... Probably too big huh?


Yeah, I think so.


lorrmich said:


> oh those are adorable.  I would have snapped them up in a second in the black, but I don't need silver.  If I am 39 for most, would that be the right size in the flats, a 39.5?


In the ballerina flats im a 39...in my VP im a 39, so I was thinking the same question.  
I wonder if you can return them if they dont fit? or last call is final?


----------



## more_CHOOS

^^ u can return if it's last call, i've done it before.  u just can't return final clearance items.


----------



## angelsandsome

Stinas said:


> Yeah, I think so.
> 
> In the ballerina flats im a 39...in my VP im a 39, so I was thinking the same question.
> I wonder if you can return them if they dont fit? or last call is final?


 
You have 30 days to return at NMLC


----------



## Chins4

New shipment of tortoise VPs in at BG $845!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Good lord, those are beautiful!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Wow, those tortiose VPs are hot! I have an older pair of those and they look a little different from the new pattern.


----------



## JetSetGo!

The new print has ivory in it and is more "striped."


----------



## JetSetGo!

City Girl in Luggage 38.5 $555
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1212863977223


----------



## babypie

Chins4 said:


> New shipment of tortoise VPs in at BG $845!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Oh my gawd, I really wish I hadn't seen this...


----------



## Chins4

^ :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## javaboo

Chins4 said:


> New shipment of tortoise VPs in at BG $845!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I don't believe those are called tortoise, those are the new brown glittart pattern thats why they are more stripy.


----------



## Chins4

javaboo said:


> I don't believe those are called tortoise, those are the new brown glittart pattern thats why they are more stripy.


 
Yep, they're the same finish as the new RonRons


----------



## laureenthemean

Fuchsia satin Ms. Page, size 39.5, starting bid $1
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Cute!


----------



## Chins4

Black Paillette Decollete $555 Original retail listed as $925 - is that right?

http://www.barneys.com/Decollette/15901.6025,default,pd.html


----------



## laureenthemean

Chins4 said:


> Black Paillette Decollete $555 Original retail listed as $925 - is that right?
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Decollette/15901.6025,default,pd.html


Yeah, that's the correct price.


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude Body Double, size 37.5, starting bid $399
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-C...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Argh, will someone buy these and put me out of my misery?  I doubt I could size down a whole size.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Not cheap, Python Pigalles sz 35

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dallas

And these:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ROCCIA-PYTHON-PIGALLE-SHOES-41-11_W0QQitemZ120270428476QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## TaishasMan

I just posted these on eBay....some my girlfriend has never worn and are really hard to find.  Just contact me if any of you should be interested!

_no promotion of your own auctions - mods_


----------



## ashakes

Horatio has those roccia python pigalles. I'm not saying sizes aren't limited , but they had the whole size run as of nearly 1 1/2 to 2 weeks ago.   I would call them first before anybody does any BINs on Ebay.

212 255 1910


----------



## ashakes

Chins4 said:


> New shipment of tortoise VPs in at BG $845!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Love these!  Saks just got them in recently as well.


----------



## karwood

Formentera gingham wedges $192 size 38,39,41 at NAP:


http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/19465


----------



## JetSetGo!

Python Hung Ups 36.5 $660

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID

Gold Nappa Gabine Slings 41 $544

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID


----------



## karwood

Mini Bout $511  at NAP 38,38.5,39,39.5,40.5:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27343


----------



## karwood

Ballerinette Leather Flats $371 size 37.5,38.5,39,39.5

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27350


----------



## laureenthemean

Yellow/gold Coquine, size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260249038470&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
So cute!


----------



## daisyduke947

How I wish I were a size 9...
http://bluefly.com/pages/products/d...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID


----------



## diana

Nude Patent NP in size 36
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude patent VP 70, size 37, starting bid $400
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Black calf Declic, size 42
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Not a great deal, but HTF size.

Gold greasepaint(?) Pigalle 120, size 40.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Pigal...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Love these!

Bronze Simple 100 size 36, BIN $350
http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## indi3r4

MKWMDA said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-UnCut...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> White Pony UnCut with swarovski detail 39.5 $399
> 
> These would be GORGEOUS wedding shoes!!!



gorgeous.. is this run tts?


----------



## javaboo

laureenthemean said:


> Nude patent VP 70, size 37, starting bid $400
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-70-Patent-Nude-37_W0QQitemZ260249134948QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Looks like the lower heel for this one.


----------



## JetSetGo!

They have these on sale at the Horatio store if anyone is interested. I don't know the price.



indi3r4 said:


> gorgeous.. is this run tts?
> 
> Originally Posted by MKWMDA
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-UnCut-...QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> White Pony UnCut with swarovski detail 39.5 $399
> 
> These would be GORGEOUS wedding shoes!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Star shoes, size 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/Escarpins-LOUBO...ryZ70003QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ronsdiva

ashakes said:


> Horatio has those roccia python pigalles. I'm not saying sizes aren't limited , but they had the whole size run as of nearly 1 1/2 to 2 weeks ago.   I would call them first before anybody does any BINs on Ebay.
> 
> 212 255 1910



They are simply gorgeous


----------



## ronsdiva

Simple Pumps 100mm are back on Saks.com in black, brown and camel.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1212977807082


----------



## rdgldy

Saks further reductions start at 12 CST.  Enjoy!


----------



## angelstacie04

SAKS SUPER SALE: 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...=36&Ns=P_306418049_sort&N=1553+306418049+1837


----------



## heat97

ronsdiva said:


> Simple Pumps 100mm are back on Saks.com in black, brown and camel.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1212977807082


 
Does anyone know which ones were $256.73???


----------



## heat97

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709404&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446163355&R=452504829050&P_name=Christian+Louboutin&sid=61213008590608&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1213008894525

Suede Simple 85mm


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^^ I saw that, and I have no idea. I saw some turquoise blue leather ones at the store, but none online.


----------



## karwood

heat97 said:


> Does anyone know which ones were $256.73???


 They Are all $550 no matter which color or size you choose.


----------



## Azusa

Girls! NAP has more CLs on sale!! i just ordered a pair of Architeks! (my heart stops! i sooo wanted these!!)


----------



## more_CHOOS

karwood said:


> They Are all $550 no matter which color or size you choose.


 
online chat says the beige, purple, and one other color were on sale for that $246, but they are sold out of those colors...perhaps try calling the stores.  i'm going to try to get a price adjustment on mine.  I bought it last week for $284.


----------



## more_CHOOS

NIB Gold Glitter NP $450 sz 38.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES_W0QQitemZ130228195918QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item130228195918&_trkparms=72%3A552%7C39%3A1%7C65%3A12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## heat97

Pewter New Simple $506.25 Sizes 39,40.5,41!!
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27342


----------



## Chins4

Nude Privatitas sz39! $750 or best offer

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

or white Helmuts sz37 $489 starting bid

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

I know a lot of people were waiting for the black Minibout to go on sale:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27351
$547.50


----------



## luxlover

Azusa said:


> Girls! NAP has more CLs on sale!! i just ordered a pair of Architeks! (my heart stops! i sooo wanted these!!)


 
Congrats! I really wanted these too, but they dont have my size anymore


----------



## laureenthemean

Peachy-pink Pinup, size 41, starting bid $.01
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330242947933&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
When will one of these show up in my size?


----------



## LavenderIce

Lady Gres Saffron Suede 37.5 BIN $545.  Somebody should snatch this up!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Olive green w/black platform Ernesta 37 starting bid $399

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## archygirl

Chins4 said:


> Nude Privatitas sz39! $750 or best offer
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NUDE-PRIVATITA-SLINGBACKS-SHOES_W0QQitemZ200230498897QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> or white Helmuts sz37 $489 starting bid
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-HELMUT-Sz-37-WHITE-leather-MINT_W0QQitemZ250257358572QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




These are the white helmuts I sold to her...hahahaha. I wanted them to go to someone who would WEAR them, not resell them to make a profit. Makes me sad/mad now...


----------



## laureenthemean

Magenta suede Yoyo Zeppa, size 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Why can't these be my size?!

Black Simple 100, size 37.5, starting bid $250, BIN $500
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Silver Decolzep, size 36.5, starting bid $.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

archygirl said:


> These are the white helmuts I sold to her...hahahaha. I wanted them to go to someone who would WEAR them, not resell them to make a profit. Makes me sad/mad now...


I totally thought of you when I saw them!


----------



## lvpiggy

not cheap . . . . but   size 35 fuschia paillettes pigalle 120







http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lvpiggy

i wish i could fit these 

size 35 nude patent np . . . 





http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## xboobielicousx

^ why why why why can't they be a 37.5?!!!!!!


----------



## peppers90

lvpiggy said:


> not cheap . . . . but   size 35 fuschia paillettes pigalle 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




 I agree LV-they are HOT- I saw these and they are my size, but don't know how much I could wear them with for over $1200~~


----------



## socalboo

^Those are beautiful! But Yikes!  Also for the nude NPs!


----------



## krv

Glitter Pigalle size 8 $367.20, looks like a 85mm
http://www.bluefly.com/pages/products/detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=2082467997&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=1167&N=933&Ne=500000&Ns=Price%7c0%7c%7cProduct%2bCode%7c1&#925;=Product+ID&Ntk=all&Ntt=louboutin&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial


----------



## krv

python Hung-Up size 6.5
http://www.bluefly.com/pages/products/detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=2081939861&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=1167&N=933&Nao=72&Ne=500000&Ns=Price%7c0%7c%7cProduct%2bCode%7c1&#925;=Product+ID&Ntk=all&Ntt=louboutin&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial


----------



## heat97

Tortoise pigalle-- looks like 70-85mm size 5.5 396.00

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/products/detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=2087245777&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2077036567&N=933&Ne=500000&Nu=Product+ID&Ntk=all&Ntt=louboutin&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial


----------



## shoecrazy

^ yes those are the 70 mm ones - I got mine from Bluefly


----------



## laureenthemean

footcandyshoes.com sale!
https://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=29&dept=F&manufacturer=LOU&category=SAL
I WANT THOSE AMBROSINAS!!


----------



## lolitablue

laureenthemean said:


> I know a lot of people were waiting for the black Minibout to go on sale:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27351
> $547.50


 
Sold out for me! So, what happens when they sell out?  What are the chances of finding them in a couple of weeks?


----------



## shoecrazy

laureenthemean said:


> footcandyshoes.com sale!
> https://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=29&dept=F&manufacturer=LOU&category=SAL
> I WANT THOSE AMBROSINAS!!



I love you, laureen!!!! Thank you so much for posting this. I've been wanting Ambrosinas but couldn't justify full price. I guess I can forgive you now for buying those Mouches from BG before I could get to them


----------



## laureenthemean

shoecrazy said:


> I love you, laureen!!!! Thank you so much for posting this. I've been wanting Ambrosinas but couldn't justify full price. I guess I can forgive you now for buying those Mouches from BG before I could get to them


Haha!  I still want these, even after ordering the Mouches.  It's taking all my willpower not to buy them, they're just divine in red!  These are cheaper, too.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Patent Mad Marys sz 38

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and 36

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ronsdiva

laureenthemean said:


> footcandyshoes.com sale!
> https://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=29&dept=F&manufacturer=LOU&category=SAL
> I WANT THOSE AMBROSINAS!!


 
Yes, I kept checking this am as I had received the e-mail about the sale and the regular prices kept showing.  The ambrosinas and the lady gres are nice to see reduced.


----------



## shoecrazy

Dark grey metallika $300 BIN - this is a really good deal...I would go 1 size up in these.

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Decol...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dissociated

*$279.99 BIN NIB LOUBOUTIN Brown Suede Cork Wedge Mary Janes 39.5 (fits 9-9.5)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ledaatomica

New Silver Isados 36.5 starting bid $199. An oldie but a goodie. This style looks really amazing on the foot, the pictures do it no justice. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230260864651


----------



## laureenthemean

Pink satin Jaws, size 40, starting bid $300, BIN $699
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ OH. MY. GOD. Those are BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## luxlover

wow, thanks for the info! I love love the Ambrosinas. I would love it even more if they had the nude color ones on sale though...

What are your opinions about the red color? Also, does this shoe run true to size, big, or small?


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ The color on these is much more beautiful than the pics on FC. It's a much richer red, not pinkish. They're gorgeous.


----------



## JetSetGo!

lvpiggy said:


> not cheap . . . . but   size 35 fuschia paillettes pigalle 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



They have these in several colors at Horatio.


----------



## heat97

Gold NP size 38.5
$570


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## heat97




----------



## socalboo

Nude Decollete 38.5 $599.95 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290236843894&ssPageName=ADME:B:FSEL:US:1123


----------



## heat97

Size 38 $313.00 with additional 20% off http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## laureenthemean

socalboo said:


> Nude Decollete 38.5 $599.95 BIN
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290236843894&ssPageName=ADME:B:FSEL:US:1123


These are the Declic.  They have more sizes listed in their store as well.


----------



## singtong

JAWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

x


----------



## luxlover

*Avedere Suede Boot Size 37*

$560 additional 20% off at Neiman Marcus.com
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## laureenthemean

Fuchsia suede Architek with metallic fuchsia toe/heel, size 38:



Damn it, I want these!


----------



## MKWMDA

singtong said:


> JAWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-JAWS-Pump-Size-40-4-75-Heel_W0QQitemZ230260952121QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> x



OMG THEY'RE PINK!!!!! I have never seen pink Jaws! Those are SO CUTE!!


----------



## greenleaflettuc

Electric Blue Suede Metallika Boots 39.5 $250.00

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300232641306&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## shoecrazy

^ wow those are something! I like the claim that they can be worn with anything


----------



## heat97

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
Metallic Bronze Lapono Size 38 price $550.00 plus additional 20% off


----------



## shoecrazy

heat - you are so on top of those Neiman Marcus deals!


----------



## heat97

shoecrazy said:


> heat - you are so on top of those Neiman Marcus deals!


 
Thank you!!! I wish I could find some deals my size lol.


----------



## shoecrazy

size 37.5 patent metallika - $304 (with extra 20% off)

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod43680449


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ I love these...


----------



## heat97

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760Pewter VP Size 39.5 $589


----------



## shoecrazy

^ those must be the yoyo zeppa because the platform isn't covered


----------



## heat97

shoecrazy said:


> ^ those must be the yoyo zeppa because the platform isn't covered


 
my bad-- i'm still new at all this lol... just curious do they fit the same as the vp?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Purple Satin Lady Gres 38.5 BIN $668.88
http://cgi.ebay.com/08-CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

laureenthemean said:


> Fuchsia suede Architek with metallic fuchsia toe/heel, size 38:



These are so fun!


----------



## JetSetGo!

heat97 said:


> my bad-- i'm still new at all this lol... just curious do they fit the same as the vp?


You're posting like a pro!  I think they fit like the VP, or just slightly smaller.


----------



## heat97

JetSetGo! said:


> You're posting like a pro! I think they fit like the VP, or just slightly smaller.


 
Thank you!!!! My collection has went from none to 3 in the past 3 weeks !! Let the obsession and enabling begin...


----------



## shoecrazy

^ well with your deal-finding skills, I'm guessing that's only a start!


----------



## lolitablue

shoecrazy said:


> ^ well with your deal-finding skills, I'm guessing that's only a start!


 
Yep! She is on a roll! Enabler you


----------



## lorrmich

don't remember seeing these, sorry if it was already listed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220244962943&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012

silver NP glitter size 39.5


----------



## shoecrazy

black minibout - 39 - $499 - cheaper than the N-A-P sale!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

shoecrazy said:


> black minibout - 39 - $499 - cheaper than the N-A-P sale!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Minibout-Zep-Black-Peep-Toe-39-8-5_W0QQitemZ300232757300QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Yay, those are mine!


----------



## luxlover

^^ great deal


----------



## heat97

Catenita Cork Slingback-- No size listed but I can't imagine they would have it on here if they didn't have something?? anyhow-- $372.12 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1213217230484&ev19=5:1


----------



## heat97

Not so much HTF but just thought it was a good deal and cute. Size 41 on sale for $230.72



http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1213218741460&ev19=4:13


----------



## Edrine

laureenthemean said:


> Fuchsia suede Architek with metallic fuchsia toe/heel, size 38:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it, I want these!


 

OMG these are gorgeous!!


----------



## angelsandsome

archygirl said:


> These are the white helmuts I sold to her...hahahaha. I wanted them to go to someone who would WEAR them, not resell them to make a profit. Makes me sad/mad now...


 
Her listing indicates worn once, hmmmm, guess SHE only wore them once, huh? Well, hopefully she won't have any bids....


----------



## archygirl

angelsandsome said:


> Her listing indicates worn once, hmmmm, guess SHE only wore them once, huh? Well, hopefully she won't have any bids....



I emailed her actually, and she "states" that they were too small, and she only wore them inside her house for her daughter's pre-prom event....sure...all she did was peel off the Jeffrey's price label on the bottom and is charging over $164 more than she won them for. I took a $25 loss on them, but oh well...I do hope she gets stuck with them. Not really cool to do that but I cannot stop her--and they are extremely hard to find. Wanted them to go to a good home of a die-hard CL wearer like *Stinas*!


----------



## laureenthemean

Seersucker Pinup 120, size 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
So cute!


----------



## heat97

^^^sooooo cute!!!!!! too small for me


----------



## ronsdiva

Those fuchsia architeks are tdf!


----------



## shoecrazy

I've never seen or heard of these before - satin and lizard Enscene 37.5







http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## daisyduke947

laureenthemean said:


> Seersucker Pinup 120, size 36.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> So cute!



Aww, I think these would be my size!


----------



## LavenderIce

OMG--those are gorgeous shoecrazy!  They're kind of leda-esque.

I like the price right now.  I wonder if they would fit me.  They kinda look like the same shape as the JC Macy without the platform.




shoecrazy said:


> I've never seen or heard of these before - satin and lizard Enscene 37.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes_W0QQitemZ170228321896QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Black satin Yoyo Orlato, size 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Purple suede Serrurriere, size  35.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Nude/gold Pharaone, size 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/895-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
(Listed by a tPFer!)

Brown Rolande, size 35.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Anthracite Bling Bling, size 39.5, $999 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:us


----------



## irishiris8

There are nude Mad Marys on footcandyshoes.com, in a 36 and 36.5... I seem to remember someone was looking for them.


----------



## thalillady

The NM sale at King of Prussia mall has a fair selection of CL's. Key among them: A magenta pair of Pigalle pumps (I think). Size 38.5. (I didn't look anywhere besides 38 & 38.5, though--I know they have way more). Great prices.


----------



## laureenthemean

Black suede Hercule, size 36 starting bid $10, BIN $549
http://cgi.ebay.com/840-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

laureenthemean said:


> Black suede Hercule, starting bid $10, BIN $549
> http://cgi.ebay.com/840-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-studded-HERCULE-36_W0QQitemZ260250590886QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Thank God those are too small for me. I dont know what thread I read it on, but its impossible to be on a ban and spend time in here! Yikes!


----------



## lvpiggy

laureenthemean said:


> Seersucker Pinup 120, size 36.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PRIVE-SEERSUCKER-PREPPY-SHOES-36-5_W0QQitemZ140240661845QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> So cute!


 
ahhhh laureen you're a BAD INFLUENCE


----------



## JetSetGo!

I was a bad girl and went to Saks yesterday. I didn't buy any CLs, but I did get some Ferragamos I've been lusting after.

Anyway, I saw a 
Navy Patent Simple 70 in 40.5 in the 2nd cut sale, 
also a Balacorte flat in Sand Grease in 41. 

I was in a hurry, so I could not check out the whole floor.

Thought someone might want to know!


----------



## natassha68

laureenthemean said:


> Fuchsia suede Architek with metallic fuchsia toe/heel, size 38:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it, I want these!



Where is this listing?????????????


----------



## hlfinn

omg navy patent simple 70?  why did i know this? jet set do you know how much it was?


----------



## mooks

natassha68 said:


> Where is this listing?????????????



http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ55781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## heat97

JetSetGo! said:


> You're posting like a pro! I think they fit like the VP, or just slightly smaller.


 Thank you!!!!!!

ShoeCrazy:


----------



## surlygirl

heat97 said:


> Catenita Cork Slingback-- No size listed but I can't imagine they would have it on here if they didn't have something?? anyhow-- $372.12
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1213217230484&ev19=5:1


 
How does sizing run for this style? Also, has anyone seen these in stores? I've only spotted the cork/silver/hot pink version. After seeing Butterfly's pictures, I think I may need this shoe in my life!


----------



## MKWMDA

Thats such a weird listing, there arent any sizes there, and its marked down SO much. Has anyone called to verify??


----------



## hlfinn

i just spoke to an SA at saks. he said the navy simple was not on sale for the second cut. it's full price. oh well, they had my size and everything...

and he gave me this big lecture about why on earth would they have simples on sale as they are the best selling shoe and blue is the most popular color etc etc. i hate saks nyc. i am so upset now.


----------



## laureenthemean

natassha68 said:


> Where is this listing?????????????


The picture was a link.


----------



## laureenthemean

lvpiggy said:


> ahhhh laureen you're a BAD INFLUENCE


I totally thought of you when I saw these!


----------



## Daydrmer

hlfinn said:


> i just spoke to an SA at saks. he said the navy simple was not on sale for the second cut. it's full price. oh well, they had my size and everything...
> 
> and he gave me this big lecture about why on earth would they have simples on sale as they are the best selling shoe and blue is the most popular color etc etc. i hate saks nyc. i am so upset now.


 
Sorry the SA was a jerk to you. After my last rude experience I decided to not call them anymore otherwise I might probably stop buying stuff from all Saks because I dont want to support a company with employees like that. There's a really nice SA by the name of Marcy in the Stamford, Ct Saks. Her niceness made up being treated poorly by the bad SAs in NY.


----------



## hlfinn

yeah i totally hate saks shoe department. they are NEVER nice on the phone.  ever. and it stinks because i really wanted those simples.  if anyone gets them and has the sku please let me know. i will call my fave sa at another saks to see if he cam get them for me.  or if someone can find them on sale and hold them for me that would be great too. thanks!


----------



## Missrocks

I just got back from NY and I saw the silver greasepaint yoyo's in a size 36.5 in the Saks sale, if anyone is interested.. I tried to shove them on my foot, but no luck.


----------



## totoro928

surlygirl said:


> How does sizing run for this style? Also, has anyone seen these in stores? I've only spotted the cork/silver/hot pink version. After seeing Butterfly's pictures, I think I may need this shoe in my life!


 
These run small, I had to size up half a size.  They're available at Neiman SF, not sure what sizes they have left. Good luck!


----------



## shoecrazy

This is a fairly good deal - $679 BIN for size 39 red/black architeks (they still retail for $760).

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shoecrazy

size 37 purple suede Rolando - starting at $300 (worn once)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shoecrazy

silver sometimes just popped back up on NM - 38.5

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## shoecrazy

size 38 nude patent simple 70 mm

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732


----------



## ohNina

Thats such a weird listing, there arent any sizes there, and its marked down SO much. Has anyone called to verify??
__________________
I called their online customer service number yesterday and they said that they were sold out.  Then they checked the stores and the smallest size available was a 38.5, I'm a 37.  That price is great!  I just ordered these from Bob Ellis for $599 and thought I was getting a deal.  I'm so mad!  Now I'm worried though because someone said they run 1/2 size small.  I hope they fit.  Does anyone know if ALL Catenita's fit the same?  I tried on a chocolate brown Canvas one Neiman Marcus and the 37 fit fine.  They were so cute but I couldn't afford them


----------



## angelsandsome

ohNina said:


> Thats such a weird listing, there arent any sizes there, and its marked down SO much. Has anyone called to verify??
> __________________
> I called their online customer service number yesterday and they said that they were sold out. Then they checked the stores and the smallest size available was a 38.5, I'm a 37. That price is great! I just ordered these from Bob Ellis for $599 and thought I was getting a deal. I'm so mad! Now I'm worried though because someone said they run 1/2 size small. I hope they fit. Does anyone know if ALL Catenita's fit the same? I tried on a chocolate brown Canvas one Neiman Marcus and the 37 fit fine. They were so cute but I couldn't afford them


 
Yeah, I called online customer service and was given the phone number to SF Saks where the only pair left was supposedly, I called and they were gonzo!!! No more, nada....


----------



## laureenthemean

Gray flannel Lady Gres, size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Bronze Simple, size 36, BIN $350
http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## heat97

How i wish those were a 37 

Bronze Simple, size 36, BIN $350
http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BRONZE-100mm-SIMPLE-PUMP-36_W0QQitemZ270246011746QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem[/quote]


----------



## more_CHOOS

^^why are the soles on those simples so wrinkley???


----------



## azhangie

^hahahaha..same thought here. Looks like the shoes got dropped into a tub or something.


----------



## fmd914

hlfinn said:


> yeah i totally hate saks shoe department. they are NEVER nice on the phone. ever. and it stinks because i really wanted those simples. if anyone gets them and has the sku please let me know. i will call my fave sa at another saks to see if he cam get them for me. or if someone can find them on sale and hold them for me that would be great too. thanks!


 


Heather,  I have the navy patent simple 70s (purchased during the triple points but full price from Saks NYC).  I am out of the country right now, but will pm you when I return home and can give you the SKU.  Also, Saks Atlanta had them Memorial Day weekend.  You may want to try calling them (somewhat nicer SAs) and ask about your size or have them put them on locator.


----------



## socalboo

Lady Gres Saffron 37.5 $549.99 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## natassha68

mooks said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ55781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Thank you !!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Someone was looking for the shoes on the cover of the Sephora catalog, these are similar:
http://cgi.ebay.com/OOAK-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## diamond_lover

Just wanted to let you know that after the Saks 2nd Cut in NYC, there are still a bunch of Nouedettes (sandals with gold heel) available in many sizes. I went yesterday so I don't know how many are left now. But alot of Black, Pink and the occasional Blue and Green. So go get 'em! I bougth black and with my wide feet they fit perfectly.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ I tried them too &#8211; they are very pretty on. They're just too open for my style.


----------



## shoecrazy

For some reason I find the yoyo zeppas very appealing in this color (beige suede) - size 36.5 - starting at $400

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hlfinn

thank you so much fmd!!!


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Laureen - are these too small? Are these your UHG's?


----------



## laureenthemean

SITC, they are, but too small.    Thanks for looking out for me, though!


----------



## laureenthemean

Oh, BTW, I just stopped by Barneys BH today, and they still have a red Anemone on sale, $555, size 38.5.  I was there right before they closed, so it will be there tomorrow.  I almost bought it, but I'm posting it here in the hopes that someone will buy it and take away the temptation.


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

OMG you are so lucky to be able to stop by Barneys BH.....love their shoe dept....last time I was in there I was sitting next to Kim Kardashian - she was trying on CL's...she may be a bit skanky-ish, but she has really pretty feet! No, I dont have a fetish but i had to steal glances cause she wears the same size I do and I wanted to see what they looked like on her. 

GO GET THE RED! Wait - do you already have black? Oh hell who cares....get all the colors if you love them!


----------



## laureenthemean

^Haha, I do have the black.  I'm trying not to buy any more colors unless I find the turquoise (teal? peacock? whatever).  My want list of CLs is so long I can't afford to do repeats, even if they are as beautiful as the Anemones.


----------



## luxlover

^^ argh.....too bad those Anemones arent my size, or I would jump on them immediately


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^^ me too!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

MKWMDA These Rolando Mary Janes are for you... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Metal...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MKWMDA

WOW JSG!!! I LOVE THEM!!!! Stupid ban...must get it overturned! Those are TDF!!!! Thank you!!


Laureen I was just coming in here to see if you had seen those peacock anemones, but I guess you have. SO SORRY they arent your size, I *hate* that feeling, when you see it and its there but it wont fit.


----------



## Kamilla850

ShoesInTheCity said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-ANEMONE-PEACOCK-BLUE-Pigalle-37-5_W0QQitemZ120272547432QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Laureen - are these too small? Are these your UHG's?


 
Lauren, I know that you've been looking for this shoe, but if it was just 1/2 a size larger, I would BIN without blinking.  I don't think that I could get my foot into a 37.5  This color is just stunning.


----------



## Chins4

Tortoise VPs sz 38  Why are these too big for me ? 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/N-NEW-CHRISTI...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Not a great deal but what a hot colour - yellow Yoyos 38.5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-Christian...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Daydrmer

Wine Rolandos size 40 starting $679.00

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Kamilla850 said:


> Lauren, I know that you've been looking for this shoe, but if it was just 1/2 a size larger, I would BIN without blinking.  I don't think that I could get my foot into a 37.5  This color is just stunning.


Yeah, if they were 38s, they'd be mine.


----------



## shoecrazy

Nothing too exciting but Joseph has increased the markdowns on their sale CLs a little

http://www.josephstores.com/main.asp?designer=Christian Louboutin&category=SHOES&special=


----------



## Stinas

Nude Activa - Size 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Double Platform Python or Croc? - Size 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MKWMDA

Stinas I saw those, they look like snake, like the watersnake ones at NAPUK, but they are the wrong colors. Not sure they are python, the scales are too oblong. VEEERY interesting, but TOTALLY gorgeous!!


----------



## Stinas

MKWMDA said:


> Stinas I saw those, they look like snake, like the watersnake ones at NAPUK, but they are the wrong colors. Not sure they are python, the scales are too oblong. VEEERY interesting, but TOTALLY gorgeous!!


 Do we smell fake???  I hope not.  I saw that they were larger scales thats why I thought croc or something other than python.  I have never seen exotics faked, but nothing will suprise me anymore.  Her other items look ok.  hmmm


----------



## MKWMDA

Oh no, I dont think they would go to that much trouble to fake them, plus I think they are new. No I dont get 'fake' from them at all, I'm sure its either the belly and side scales of the python, or its another type of snake, or possibly lizard, although I seriously doubt it. Very interesting, I hope someone takes a look that has seen them!

If they were my size I would love them, double platform or not!


WOW my posts are now over 1000!!!!


----------



## Stinas

^^^
I hope not.  They look ok to me though.  Hmmm...I wonder who on TPF has them.


----------



## heat97

Black Nouedette Size 40 $345.44
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446180112&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709363&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1213399961660&ev19=4:9


----------



## heat97

Comme Ca Gisa -- Size 37.5 Black $294.08
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446180127&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709492&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1213399961664&ev19=4:12


----------



## shibooms

*

BARNEYS- ON SALE FOR 245.00*


----------



## luxlover

^^ anyone able to buy that from Barneys?? I dont see any available sizes......


----------



## luxlover

NGG has these # 399.899 (18hrs remaining) BIN 469.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## karwood

luxlover said:


> ^^ anyone able to buy that from Barneys?? I dont see any available sizes......


I also checked and there was no size listed. I am wondering if somebody from the tPF bought them.


----------



## lorrmich

^^glad to know it wasn't just me!!  And I didn't even have my glass of wine yet.


----------



## ruskyakooklla

I just called online.. unforutnatly no one bought them.. they told me that they were up theree by mistakeee..  lol


----------



## shoecrazy

Not sure if this was already posted and too lazy to look back (!?) but there's a size 36.5 nude patent numero prive available on NM right now:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod53480053


----------



## JuneHawk

ShoesInTheCity said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-ANEMONE-PEACOCK-BLUE-Pigalle-37-5_W0QQitemZ120272547432QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Laureen - are these too small? Are these your UHG's?



Be still my heart!  

June


----------



## daisyduke947

ShoesInTheCity said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Laureen - are these too small? Are these your UHG's?




Ohmigod those are only one size too big. The Anemones are the ones I want the most, other than a pair of Very Prives.


----------



## JRed

Red patent NP in size 40.  $575.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shoecrazy

Well we all know how reliable the Barneys website is but they have simple pumps on sale for $345 in sizes 5.5, 6, 6.5, 7.5, 8, 9, and 10.5

Not clear from the description whether the color is raspberry or bubblegum

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=67&sz=1


----------



## natassha68

Stinas said:


> Do we smell fake???  I hope not.  I saw that they were larger scales thats why I thought croc or something other than python.  I have never seen exotics faked, but nothing will suprise me anymore.  Her other items look ok.  hmmm



Stinas - These are the fall "altadama's".... wish they were my size !! lol


----------



## MKWMDA

natassha68 said:


> Stinas - These are the fall "altadama's".... wish they were my size !! lol



Natasha do you know what the material is? We figured they were altadamas, but we couldnt put our finger on the material. The scales look too oblong and irregular to be python- I was thinking a different snake. The skin reminds me of rattlesnake skin! Not the pattern, but the scales. It reminds me of the snakeskins I used to find when I was a kid, living in the country.


----------



## natassha68

MKWMDA said:


> Natasha do you know what the material is? We figured they were altadamas, but we couldnt put our finger on the material. The scales look too oblong and irregular to be python- I was thinking a different snake. The skin reminds me of rattlesnake skin! Not the pattern, but the scales. It reminds me of the snakeskins I used to find when I was a kid, living in the country.



MKWMDA - they are watersnake , hope this helps !


----------



## MKWMDA

They are? Wow they look completely different from the watersnake on NAP-UK. I guess they can vary, but the colors seemed totally different. 

Oh well, they are so gorgeous! I hope someone gets them!!!


----------



## angelsandsome

shoecrazy said:


> Well we all know how reliable the Barneys website is but they have simple pumps on sale for $345 in sizes 5.5, 6, 6.5, 7.5, 8, 9, and 10.5
> 
> Not clear from the description whether the color is raspberry or bubblegum
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=67&sz=1


 
How strange, I clicked onto this link and found the sale price, however, if you just go into the sale link on Barney's only 4 CL's come up and this pair is not one of them


----------



## angelsandsome

http://www.bobellisshoes.com/christianlouboutinpetitnanwhtpat85mmhaltersling.aspx

Here's a pair of CL's in 6.5 on sale at Bob Ellis. The cork catanina's (?) are also on sale but not as low as the ones that went quickly on Saks.


----------



## more_CHOOS

angelsandsome said:


> How strange, I clicked onto this link and found the sale price, however, if you just go into the sale link on Barney's only 4 CL's come up and this pair is not one of them


 
Go to "Designers", "Barney's Obsession" and then click on "Christian Louboutin" there's alot more than 4 items on sale.  They have the Privatita's now on sale, Passmules, and some other.


----------



## luxlover

^^ thanks!


----------



## angelsandsome

more_CHOOS said:


> Go to "Designers", "Barney's Obsession" and then click on "Christian Louboutin" there's alot more than 4 items on sale. They have the Privatita's now on sale, Passmules, and some other.


 
Thanks, that helped ALOT


----------



## daisyduke947

shoecrazy said:


> Well we all know how reliable the Barneys website is but they have simple pumps on sale for $345 in sizes 5.5, 6, 6.5, 7.5, 8, 9, and 10.5
> 
> Not clear from the description whether the color is raspberry or bubblegum
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=67&sz=1



Ooh I could buy those!! No idea what size I'd wear though...but they are so hot. Thanks for all the good deals posts!


----------



## dallas

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220246265458&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012


----------



## daisyduke947

Don't know if these were posted, but I think they are the hottest:
Very Prive fuchsia with a 130mm heel and sequin embellishing:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27349
Available in sizes 37.5, 38, 39.5, and 41.


----------



## Stinas

*Roccia Python VP's*
*Size 38*
ORIGINAL Version!  w/burgandy tip
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Fellow TPFer if im not mistaken.​


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Oh good lord those are beautiful! I'm wondering if a 38 will fit me even though I normally take a 38.5 in VPs. It's probably best if they wouldn't fit though because I don't think $1400 is in my budget.


----------



## Stinas

^^They are soooo worth it lol  Its a little more than what I paid for mine from the lv boutique.


----------



## mjvictamonte

Holy canoli! $1400 (plus shipping) is A LOT for a pair of shoes. They are beyond gorgeous though. 

*MPA*, doesn't python stretch? You could probably get away with the 38, I think. The seller says the insole is 9 5/8 inches, which is the length of my 38 1/2 VPs I think.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I have heard python stretches. I'm going to go measure my VPs now. Those shoes are my UGH, and I've been on the hunt for this dark version FOREVER. I'd have to sell another pair from my current collection to be able to afford those though...and picking which pair to sell might be difficult.


----------



## Stinas

Graffiti ballerinette - Size 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Amazing-CHRISTI...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ I have heard python stretches. I'm going to go measure my VPs now. Those shoes are my UGH. I'd have to sell another pair from my current collection to be able to afford those.


I dont know....ive only worn mine a few times to far.  I would imagine they stretch a little.  I dont think a .5 difference in size makes a huge difference.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Roccia Python Simples, size 37 (same seller as the VPs):

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

Simple 85 - Electric blue - Size 38 (TPFer?)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Ok, seriously what is with all the size 38s LOL! I have been dying for the VPs and the blue Simples and they both show up on ebay 1/2 a size too small for me!!! This is torture.


----------



## Stinas

My Purse Addiction said:


> Roccia Python Simples, size 37 (same seller as the VPs):
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ROCCIA-PYTHON-SIMPLE-PUMPS-37_W0QQitemZ200231890721QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 WOW...whats wrong with her!!  These are totally HG's!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjvictamonte

That's a great price for those Roccia Simples. If only they were a size larger...

Also, MPA- I emailed the seller of the VPs and asked if they would fit a size 8 (which is my size too) and she said that she is a size 7.5 and they are too small for her which is why she is selling them. So probably no luck there.


----------



## Stinas

mjvictamonte said:


> That's a great price for those Roccia Simples. If only they were a size larger...
> 
> Also, MPA- I emailed the seller of the VPs and asked if they would fit a size 8 (which is my size too) and she said that she is a size 7.5 and they are too small for her which is why she is selling them. So probably no luck there.


 Im a US size 8 & I take a 39 in VP.
So if your a size 7 a size 38 should be fine.


----------



## hlfinn

saks had the most gorgeous python simples on display today. they were dark but a little different coloring from the ones posted here tonight.  they were 895 i believe.  wowza!


----------



## laureenthemean

Will someone please buy these and put me out of my misery?
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
I have been staring at them longingly, tempted, but I know I'd just be disappointed because they're too big for me.  *sigh* The search continues...


----------



## daisyduke947

Ohmigod, laureen, I saw those just now too. I'd kill for them, but they are too big as well...


----------



## xboobielicousx

i am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo tempted to get those roccia simples!!! what do i do?? i am supposed to be on a ban...but are these worth breaking the ban for? are they too good of a deal to pass by?  i only have my roccia vps and dont have any other exotics so ....

i love the look of leda's roccia pigalles but i def cant walk in 120mm...will these be a good substitute?  what do they retail for


----------



## laureenthemean

^*hlfinn* said the retail is $895.


----------



## irishiris8

WOW, will someone please buy these before I do? lol
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Authentic-C...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItemhttp://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## daisyduke947

irishiris8 said:


> WOW, will someone please buy these before I do? lol
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Authentic-C...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItemhttp://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I would, but they are too big for me.


----------



## dallas

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Louboutin-Swing-Swing-41_W0QQitemZ160251505784QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shoecrazy

Those are amazing! Unfortunately they're way too big for me - I really hope someone here gets them!


----------



## laureenthemean

Oh, *Jetset*, where are you?


----------



## daisyduke947

LOL *JetSetGo!* would looooove those!


----------



## heat97

My Purse Addiction said:


> Roccia Python Simples, size 37 (same seller as the VPs):
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ROCCIA-PYTHON-SIMPLE-PUMPS-37_W0QQitemZ200231890721QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
these are tormenting meeeee.......... someone please take the temptation off the table.....


----------



## shoecrazy

I love these castillanas - size 39 - I'm posting them so someone else will buy them before I do!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shoecrazy

laureenthemean said:


> Oh, *Jetset*, where are you?



Are these the right size for her? That would be so excellent if she got these!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^Yeah, I'm pretty sure they are, maybe off by half a size?  I PMed her.


----------



## xboobielicousx

they have been on my mind the whole day!!! i am THIS close to BIN




heat97 said:


> these are tormenting meeeee.......... someone please take the temptation off the table.....


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

xboobielicousx said:


> they have been on my mind the whole day!!! i am THIS close to BIN


 
You and me both! The only thing that worries me is she said they were too big and I wonder how much she stretched them out


----------



## xboobielicousx

do you think its a good deal?  I REALLY REALY love the roccia pigalle's but theres no way that i could stand in those much less walk ...wondering if this would be a good substitute..




ShoesInTheCity said:


> You and me both! The only thing that worries me is she said they were too big and I wonder how much she stretched them out


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

Yes I do - except I'm weird - I'd rather pay a few more $$$ and get them new...then I know they are authentic and I'd hate to spend $599 and find out her foot is shaped totally different from me and stretched so they dont fit right. I'm not getting them. I'll wait for my roccia helmuts this fall!


----------



## LavenderIce

xboobielicousx said:


> do you think its a good deal? I REALLY REALY love the roccia pigalle's but theres no way that i could stand in those much less walk ...wondering if this would be a good substitute..


 
They would be a good substitute.  Come on, they're Simple Pumps.  There is a big difference in level of comfort and walkability between the Simple and Pigalle 120.


----------



## LavenderIce

ShoesInTheCity said:


> Yes I do - except I'm weird - I'd rather pay a few more $$$ and get them new...then I know they are authentic and I'd hate to spend $599 and find out her foot is shaped totally different from me and stretched so they dont fit right. I'm not getting them. I'll wait for my roccia helmuts this fall!


 
I see your point.  I have yet to buy a used pair of CLs.  

However, I know the seller, not IRL, but she was previously an active member here and I remember her saying she bought them a half size too small for her.


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

LavenderIce said:


> I see your point. I have yet to buy a used pair of CLs.
> 
> However, I know the seller, not IRL, but she was previously an active member here and I remember her saying she bought them a half size too small for her.


 
See that makes me feel better at least the authenticity isnt in question. 
I just dont like buying used I guess....more cause I want them to stretch and conform to my foot........Although if anyone sees any zeppalace in 36 - I dont care about color or even if theyve been worn  I HAVE TO HAVE THEM!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

ita...you're right...they would be a good substitute and i know that they are comfy...but shoesinthecity just mentioned that there are roccia python helmuts coming to the boutiques soon and now that confuses me even more....

should i  wait for those , although i'm sure they'd be alot more money or do i not pass up this deal for the simples....aaaaaaaarrghh..decisions decisions!



LavenderIce said:


> They would be a good substitute. Come on, they're Simple Pumps. There is a big difference in level of comfort and walkability between the Simple and Pigalle 120.


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

I'll call my SA in the morning, but I dont remember thinking they were terrrible (meaning less than $1K...maybe $895....) I'll find out and let you know tomorrow.


----------



## xboobielicousx

ok thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Python AND Helmut? It sounds like a shoe made for *Stinas!*


----------



## Stinas

My Purse Addiction said:


> Python AND Helmut? It sounds like a shoe made for *Stinas!*


Yes they are!!! lol
Hopefully they come in the fall because i cant get them right now lol


----------



## keya

laureenthemean said:


> Oh, *Jetset*, where are you?



lol, my thoughts exactly! 
I wish those were my size.


----------



## MKWMDA

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150258715691&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005

HOLY CRAP!

Have y'all seen those? They are sz 38 python decollete 868s. BUT OMG THEY ARE GORGEOUS!! AND ONLY $300!!!!!!!

PLEASE COME BACK IN A 41!!!! I WANT YOU!

The colors are fabulous. Be still my heart. God those are pretty.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Those are seriously gorgeous. If they were 1/2 size bigger I could get them, but a whole size smaller in Decolletes than what I normally wear just won't work.


----------



## lolitablue

Not a fan of python but these are gorgeous!


----------



## laureenthemean

xboobielicousx said:


> do you think its a good deal?  I REALLY REALY love the roccia pigalle's but theres no way that i could stand in those much less walk ...wondering if this would be a good substitute..


They're $1200 at Barney's:
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...Show?pid=15910.5136&cgid=MAIN04&start=10&sz=1


----------



## LavenderIce

Don't know the name:

http://cgi.ebay.com/SPECTACULAR-Chr...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Bronze Hi-Tina 37.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Daydrmer

Black Sometimes $699 sz 41
http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rdgldy

These are gorgeous!
(sorry if I screwed up the link)
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

Lady Gres at Saks sz 39

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709404&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446161766&R=452579215802&P_name=Christian+Louboutin&sid=11A93B57E706&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1213659342751


----------



## JetSetGo!

laureenthemean said:


> Oh, *Jetset*, where are you?



Ahahaha! Thank you all for looking out for me! I was without internet access for a few days...but I'm back! I HAVE to get those Sing Sings, don't you think?


----------



## shoecrazy

^ I would be so happy if you got them! It's meant to be!!


----------



## laureenthemean

JetSetGo! said:


> Ahahaha! Thank you all for looking out for me! I was without internet access for a few days...but I'm back! I HAVE to get those Sing Sings, don't you think?


Yes, definitely!  Screw the ban!


----------



## MKWMDA

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...432&_trkparms=39:1|65:10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Have these been posted? So pretty.


----------



## laureenthemean

Light blue Greasepaint Simple, size 37, $550 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ostrich Simple (forgot what these are called, Sirene?), size 40, starting bid $150
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## luxlover

irishiris8 said:


> WOW, will someone please buy these before I do? lol
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Authentic-Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-No-Prive-Red-40_W0QQitemZ120273108032QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
these are gorgeous! too bad its not a 37.5 or 38. I would snatch these up in a heartbeat.


----------



## irishiris8

luxlover said:


> these are gorgeous! too bad its not a 37.5 or 38. I would snatch these up in a heartbeat.


   I know!!!  I'm sooo tempted, but I just can't do it right now....


----------



## heat97

Nude Declic Size 38- extra 25% off 495.00

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

laureenthemean said:


> Light blue Greasepaint Simple, size 37, $550 OBO
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Patent-Simple-heels-37-36-5_W0QQitemZ110262821529QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Ostrich Simple (forgot what these are called, Sirene?), size 40, starting bid $150
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoe-Ostrich-Alligator-size-40_W0QQitemZ170230052905QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
OMG Simple greasepaints in a color I dont have! I must get these....oh wait I am on a ban


----------



## Stinas

Joli dorcet - Red - Size 39
Saks Short Hills, NJ  -----somewhere around $299 - 330 i forget what he said since I already had them & paid full price, I really didnt want to hear the sale price lol


----------



## laureenthemean

^Oh Stinas, why must you tell me these things...


----------



## xegbl

Chins4 said:


> Tortoise VPs sz 38  Why are these too big for me ?
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/N-NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VERY-PRIVE-SHOES-SZ-38-400_W0QQitemZ300233136531QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Not a great deal but what a hot colour - yellow Yoyos 38.5
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-Christian...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Patent VP - Do these run TTS or 1/2 size smaller?


----------



## Stinas

LAUREEN - they are too cheap to pass up!!!  Get them!!  I would, but I already have them hehehehe


----------



## Stinas

xegbl said:


> patent Vp - Do These Run Tts Or 1/2 Size Smaller?



Tts


----------



## irishiris8

The black Mini-Bouts are back on NAP....  There are a couple of sizes listed for 570ish


----------



## evolkatie

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=64&sz=1

red patent 100mm simples on sale for $345


----------



## xtweetie3x

evolkatie said:


> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=64&sz=1
> 
> red patent 100mm simples on sale for $345




I'm not sure if anyone purchased these,  but I had purchased them when they were full price and thought that i was getting "red" simples.  Turns out that if you read the description, it says 'bubble gum'.  I ended up getting a pair of pink simples.  It's a real cute color (barbie pink), but wasn't for me.  Just giving a heads up to people who might have thought the way i did and assumed that they would be getting the color the site shows (which are the red ones).


----------



## MKWMDA

heat97 said:


> Nude Declic Size 38- extra 25% off 495.00
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760



AAAH BE A 41! The Shoe Gods will not allow it.


----------



## keya

JetSetGo! said:


> Ahahaha! Thank you all for looking out for me! I was without internet access for a few days...but I'm back! I HAVE to get those Sing Sings, don't you think?


 
 I think you do 




laureenthemean said:


> Light blue Greasepaint Simple, size 37, $550 OBO
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Patent-Simple-heels-37-36-5_W0QQitemZ110262821529QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Ostrich Simple (forgot what these are called, Sirene?), size 40, starting bid $150
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoe-Ostrich-Alligator-size-40_W0QQitemZ170230052905QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



The greasepaints are gorgeous! (too bad I've banned myself for now)
The Sirenes will probably go for a great price since the pics are such poor quality, they don't really show the beauty of these shoes. I wish they were my size.




heat97 said:


> Nude Declic Size 38- extra 25% off 495.00
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760



Aw, what a great deal, I'm jealous of whom ever snatched them up


----------



## capv29

Guys hurry up! Saks has the Catenita Cork Slingbacks for 372 in ALL sizes. Here is the link: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446180149&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1213707357972&ev19=1:6


----------



## heat97

Stinas said:


> Joli dorcet - Red - Size 39
> Saks Short Hills, NJ -----somewhere around $299 - 330 i forget what he said since I already had them & paid full price, I really didnt want to hear the sale price lol


 
I didn't know Saks Short Hills carries cl's?


----------



## whiteorleander

i also posted these in shoe deals.
sorry if they have already been posted. 

Louboutin Decollette  pailettes black pumps
was 955$ now 555$!!!!
in size 6, 7.5, 9, 9.5
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...Show?pid=15901.6025&cgid=SHOES10&start=1&sz=1
also in copper , size 7.5
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...how?pid=15901.6027&cgid=SHOES10&start=37&sz=1

size 36: Louboutin peep toe pumps
buyitnow: 249,99$!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Louboutin Libelle sandals 
was 895$ now 417,48$
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1213156606417&ev19=1:7


----------



## heat97

Catenita Cork Slingbacks Almost All Sizes!!! $372.12
	


http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1213709501541&ev19=4:11


----------



## angelstacie04

heat97 said:


> Catenita Cork Slingbacks Almost All Sizes!!! $372.12
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1213709501541&ev19=4:11


 

I just picked mine up!!!!!!Does this fit like a numero prive? I didn't even think, I just ordered lol. I have to stay away from this section now. Im supposed to be saving money


----------



## laureenthemean

Stinas said:


> LAUREEN - they are too cheap to pass up!!!  Get them!!  I would, but I already have them hehehehe


I called Short Hills today and the SA said they had already "transferred" them.  She said she'd place an order for me but there are no guarantees.  BTW, they are much nicer than the SAs at Saks NYC.


----------



## smallpaperbird

heat97 said:


> Catenita Cork Slingbacks Almost All Sizes!!! $372.12
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1213709501541&ev19=4:11


 
what is the sizing on these??


----------



## laureenthemean

smallpaperbird said:


> what is the sizing on these??


I think half a size up would be fine.


----------



## smallpaperbird

laureenthemean said:


> I think half a size up would be fine.


 
thank you!


----------



## hlfinn

the sirene seller must have read this thread because the opening bid went from 150 to 430


----------



## angelsandsome

hlfinn said:


> the sirene seller must have read this thread because the opening bid went from 150 to 430


 
Who is the sirene seller?


----------



## keya

hlfinn said:


> the sirene seller must have read this thread because the opening bid went from 150 to 430



lol. At least she added some more pics, I thought they were the thin heeled Simple pump version at first, now I see that these are the ones I have so I don't feel so bad about them not being my size now 

edit: The item description says that they retail for $5000, that's not right  I bought mine with Euros, but I think they retailed for $1600-something in the US. Also, the headline says "alligator", which is misleading as they're ostrich leg.


----------



## angelsandsome

laureenthemean said:


> I called Short Hills today and the SA said they had already "transferred" them. She said she'd place an order for me but there are no guarantees. BTW, they are much nicer than the SAs at Saks NYC.


 
Where are they being transferred? Off Saks? Did you see the 30% off coupon for Off Saks from tomorrow til Sunday?


----------



## surlygirl

laureenthemean said:


> I think half a size up would be fine.


 
1/2 size up from your normal size? I'm debating the 39.5. I'm a US 8.5/9, and usually at least a 39.5 in CLs. Of course, there are no 40s online!


----------



## laureenthemean

surlygirl said:


> 1/2 size up from your normal size? I'm debating the 39.5. I'm a US 8.5/9, and usually at least a 39.5 in CLs. Of course, there are no 40s online!


I would go for the 39.5.  They're doing free shipping now, right?  Just return them if they don't fit.


----------



## laureenthemean

angelsandsome said:


> Where are they being transferred? Off Saks? Did you see the 30% off coupon for Off Saks from tomorrow til Sunday?


No, they were transferred to another store, I think, because some of the other stores still had them.


----------



## laureenthemean

Ivory Mouche, size 41, BIN $677.77
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

heat97 said:


> Catenita Cork Slingbacks Almost All Sizes!!! $372.12
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1213709501541&ev19=4:11


 

I just bought mine!!! Can't wait!!  4 more sizes left!!!  They are going quick.  37, 39, 39.5 and 41.5


----------



## irishiris8

ARGH!!! I was just checking out with the Catenitas, and they DISAPPEARED out of my bag! I was seriously clicking the "submit order" button!  

Well, I guess it's good- my self-imposed ban will continue...


----------



## xboobielicousx

wow they went QUICK..only a 41.5 left


----------



## more_CHOOS

Hey ladies...I was just over at the Deals & Steals forum and found something that would benefit us ALL!!!  (I don't know how to insert the link).  But go to www.LIVE.com and type in "Louboutin".  A link will appear and it will say 35% cashback thru Ebay.com.  If you click on it, it will take you to the Louboutin page in Ebay.  YOu get 35% cash back on your Louboutin purchases on Ebay.  Only Buy-it-now listings only.  Max is $250 cash back.  I just did it and it works!!!!


----------



## MKWMDA

Wow I have bookmarked that page. Thanks Choo!


----------



## shoecrazy

It was killing me that the forum was down when I found these deals:

Quick someone grab these! 

size 41 python privatita - $615.75 after extra 25% off

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod48490009

size 35.5 brown suede castillana - $356.25 after extra 25% off

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod40790067


----------



## more_CHOOS

shoecrazy said:


> It was killing me that the forum was down when I found these deals:
> 
> Quick someone grab these!
> 
> size 41 python privatita - $615.75 after extra 25% off
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod48490009
> 
> size 35.5 brown suede castillana - $356.25 after extra 25% off
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod40790067


 

boo somebody bought the castillana already


----------



## MKWMDA

more_CHOOS said:


> Hey ladies...I was just over at the Deals & Steals forum and found something that would benefit us ALL!!! (I don't know how to insert the link). But go to www.LIVE.com and type in "Louboutin". A link will appear and it will say 35% cashback thru Ebay.com. If you click on it, it will take you to the Louboutin page in Ebay. YOu get 35% cash back on your Louboutin purchases on Ebay. Only Buy-it-now listings only. Max is $250 cash back. I just did it and it works!!!!



What the sam hell is going on? I was all set to use it, and it has now changed from 35% to 10%!!!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

MKWMDA said:


> What the sam hell is going on? I was all set to use it, and it has now changed from 35% to 10%!!!!!


 
Type "Cheap IPOD" i(it works!) in the search you should see the link and then when you get to Ebay search for Louboutins


----------



## heat97

shoecrazy said:


> It was killing me that the forum was down when I found these deals:
> 
> Quick someone grab these!
> 
> size 41 python privatita - $615.75 after extra 25% off
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod48490009
> 
> size 35.5 brown suede castillana - $356.25 after extra 25% off
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod40790067


 

I was trying to post the pythons at 1:00pm and was freaking out bc it wouldnt let me!!!! I had to leave to go on an appt.  grrrrr


----------



## 8seventeen19

more_CHOOS said:


> boo somebody bought the castillana already


 
YES BOOO!!!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Does anyone know if the Nude Declic's went on sale at NM in the stores like online... OMG this is KILLING me not living in a city. 
My DH does have some exciting news about moving BACK to Dallas tonight though!!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Someone PLEASE buy these. I want these SO freakin bad but they are 15 sizes too big... These were in the SATC movie. I could really cry right now. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-CHRIST...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
HEY MK They are a 41!!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

shoeaddictklw said:


> Does anyone know if the Nude Declic's went on sale at NM in the stores like online... OMG this is KILLING me not living in a city.
> My DH does have some exciting news about moving BACK to Dallas tonight though!!!!


 
YAY!  I live in Dallas


----------



## 8seventeen19

I miss it SOOOO bad!!! Where do you live?


----------



## more_CHOOS

I live 5 min from DFW airport, in the HEB metro area. 

Dotted Peep-toe $671 + 25% off

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod38680078&cmCat=search&searchType=


----------



## heat97

^^^^^ gone


----------



## surlygirl

laureenthemean said:


> I would go for the 39.5. They're doing free shipping now, right? Just return them if they don't fit.


 
Thanks, laureen! I had them in my cart and they disappeared as I went to check out.  I called CS hoping to find a 39.5 or a 40, but no luck. I've bookmarked the page and will continue bugging CS for a few days. :shame: I should have pulled the trigger and asked questions later! With the free shipping, you really can't go wrong. I won't hesitate next time!


----------



## daydrmer28

Mods please delete this post


----------



## Daydrmer

Joli-Noeud 41 silver greasepaint(i think) BIN $695 dont forget the 35% cash back
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

And these purple SIMPLE greasepaints BIN $499 with 35% cash back =)  I absolutely love mine with the chunky heel, but I bought mine when Saks had their sale a couple of weeks ago.  It's actually cheaper to BIN for $499 then bid on it for $450 (after the 35% cash back)

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lynn12

*more choos* - when you did the 35% off BIN, did it show it anywhere on the auction?  Does it show up once you click on the BIN button?  I am confused!!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Lynn, yes it did.  After you click on BIN it will take you to the confirm BIN page.  It should tell you exactly how much your rebate will be.  After you make your purchase via PAypal, Ebay will send you a message confirming your rebate.  It will also provide a link for you to sign up with LIVE.com.  You need to sign up in order to get the rebate.  From what I understand, you have purchase within 60 min of clickin on the link, pay via Paypal, and sign up for a LIVE account.  It takes 60 days for them to credit your account.

You must go through www.live.com though.


----------



## Daydrmer

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?sofocus=bs&sbrftog=1&msclkid=01dd3a88e9d1884a8f6e6f0174fcbd0d&rpr=249&crlp=42237792_225524&cbp=35.0&fcl=4&fnu=0&xpufu=x&keyword=cheap+ipod&mscbg=1&rawquery=cheap+ipod&satitle=louboutin&sacat=-1%26catref%3DC6&sargn=-1%26saslc%3D2&sadis=200&fpos=03062&sappl=1&fbfmt=1&sabfmts=2&fobfmt=1&saobfmts=insif&ftrt=1&ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=&fsop=32%26fsoo%3D2&fgtp=
Just start from that link.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Also, I heard somewhere that 35% off is a mistake, it's only suppose to be 10% off and they're going to fix the problem.  So better take advantage while it lasts!!!!


----------



## funandsun

shoeaddictklw said:


> Someone PLEASE buy these. I want these SO freakin bad but they are 15 sizes too big... These were in the SATC movie. I could really cry right now.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PATENT-ANIMAL-PRINT-SHOES_W0QQitemZ160252114198QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> HEY MK They are a 41!!!!


 
The listing says they fit like a size 9 US.  Is that accurate?


----------



## more_CHOOS

I have a pair of Decolettes and only went up 1/2 size...


----------



## lvpiggy

MKWMDA said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150258715691&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005
> 
> HOLY CRAP!
> 
> Have y'all seen those? They are sz 38 python decollete 868s. BUT OMG THEY ARE GORGEOUS!! AND ONLY $300!!!!!!!
> 
> PLEASE COME BACK IN A 41!!!! I WANT YOU!
> 
> The colors are fabulous. Be still my heart. God those are pretty.


 
damn my tiny feet.  damn them ush:


----------



## laureenthemean

funandsun said:


> The listing says they fit like a size 9 US.  Is that accurate?


I tried the Decolette Paillettes, I needed to go up a whole size.  I think these would fit a 9.5 at the smallest.


----------



## laureenthemean

lvpiggy said:


> damn my tiny feet.  damn them ush:


I keep clicking the link and hoping they'll magically turn into 39.5.


----------



## daisyduke947

LOL laureen, I keep clicking on these, hoping they'd turn into a 36.5:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^^ OHH I completely second that *Daisy*.. but how 'bout a 5.5??? LOL 
How cute would those be for fall?!?!


----------



## daisyduke947

SO cute, *shoeaddict*!! Lady Gres are my weakness. My palms itch for a pair in my size. I would kill for a pair in black suede, but at this point, I'd take ANY suede! 
But those are flannel! I had no idea, and still don't know, if they are legit or not, but someone mentioned in the authenticity thread (forget who) that different countries get different fabrics sometimes. I think the idea of grey flannel is so awesome. They are so sexy, but they look so comfy too!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Sorry if these have already been listed. They are awesome! 

Magenta Patent Castillana 40 starting $629.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

funandsun said:


> The listing says they fit like a size 9 US.  Is that accurate?



These Decolletes will fit a 9.5-10. They are my size and one of my favorites ever. If I had tons of money I'd buy them as a back up pair to the ones I already have!


----------



## BellaShoes

funandsun said:


> The listing says they fit like a size 9 US. Is that accurate?


 
Wow! Great find just be certain of your decollette size. I only went up 1/2 size as well... I am a pretty solid 39 in most 'closed toe' CL's and 39.5 were perfect.

Good Luck!


----------



## BellaShoes

JetSetGo! said:


> These Decolletes will fit a 9.5-10. They are my size and one of my favorites ever. If I had tons of money I'd buy them as a back up pair to the ones I already have!


 
JetSet... you are killing me! You have the tiger decollete
LOVE THESE!

(aka Ciao Bella)


----------



## JetSetGo!

Hi Bella!!!!  
Yes after a long, long search, I finally got a pair in my size. 
I just LOVE them!!!!!


----------



## luxlover

more_CHOOS said:


> Hey ladies...I was just over at the Deals & Steals forum and found something that would benefit us ALL!!! (I don't know how to insert the link). But go to www.LIVE.com and type in "Louboutin". A link will appear and it will say 35% cashback thru Ebay.com. If you click on it, it will take you to the Louboutin page in Ebay. YOu get 35% cash back on your Louboutin purchases on Ebay. Only Buy-it-now listings only. Max is $250 cash back. I just did it and it works!!!!


 
damn i missed it. its only 10% now. i was really hoping to get a pair of anemone.


----------



## BellaShoes

Fabulous, good get JetSet, I had been searching high and low for them all through F/W 07, then I saw them in SATC and thought...there goes my shot!

~CB


----------



## 8seventeen19

JetSetGo! said:


> Sorry if these have already been listed. They are awesome!
> 
> Magenta Patent Castillana 40 starting $629.99
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Castillana-Prive-Shoes-Pumps-40-9-5_W0QQitemZ170229817526QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
why why WHHHHYYY? I LOVE these shoes! I HATE coming to this thread! Nothing is a 35.5!!! Everything is a 40!! BOOOO!  LOL


----------



## ledaatomica

I love these bibas sooo sooo sad they are absolutely not my size. 36 purple. These are DIVINE and so glamourous

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250260625392


----------



## 8seventeen19

JetSetGo! said:


> These Decolletes will fit a 9.5-10. They are my size and one of my favorites ever. If I had tons of money I'd buy them as a back up pair to the ones I already have!


 
This is really weird that this auction says this because I am normally a 35.5 in most of his stuff and I had to go to a 35 in Decolletes and they flop a little in the morning.


----------



## luxlover

argh  NM.com just pissed me off....i placed the patent d'orsay shoes in my shopping bag, immediately proceeded to check out and the website took all of my information making me extremely happy. then when i clicked on the final submit, NM.com tells me sorry the shoe is no longer available....damn it, I've been looking everywhere for these shoes and someone beat me to the punch...

sorry about all the venting... If anyone sees these in a 37 or 37.5 can you please let me know. thanks


----------



## daisyduke947

*luxlover*, I don't know how legit all these are, but here are a bunch of eBay links:
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## luxlover

^^ thanks babe. I went a little shoe crazy during the whole sale season though so I'm only willing to spend 425 max on these shoes. NM.com had them for 405 total, free shipping so that would have been the ideal deal.


----------



## more_CHOOS

^^shoeaddict...we are the same size (kind of).  I'm a 35


----------



## xboobielicousx

last week i was in saks houston galleria and they had TONS of these...try calling them first thing in the morning to see if they still have some 

good luck!



luxlover said:


> argh  NM.com just pissed me off....i placed the patent d'orsay shoes in my shopping bag, immediately proceeded to check out and the website took all of my information making me extremely happy. then when i clicked on the final submit, NM.com tells me sorry the shoe is no longer available....damn it, I've been looking everywhere for these shoes and someone beat me to the punch...
> 
> sorry about all the venting... If anyone sees these in a 37 or 37.5 can you please let me know. thanks


----------



## Stinas

Lux - call Saks...Saks Short Hills, NJ had them in red & yellow yesterday.  They are cheaper at Saks

Wishbone Sandal - $438 - Lots of sizes
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Id=cat000000&index=3&cmCat=cat000000cat980731


----------



## ledaatomica

OK I just had to post pictures of these *Bibas *and once again devastated they are not my size at all. They are my version of the ideal Jolis!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=250260625392


----------



## luxlover

Thanks Stinas & Xboobieliciousx, I'll try calling first thing tmw morning. I asked 2 of my SA's at 2 different Saks to try to find these shoes for me and they told me the computer was showing nothing...

Do you guys have a good SA you could recommend?


----------



## heat97

they are beautiful and not my size either ^^^


----------



## ashakes

luxlover said:


> argh  NM.com just pissed me off....i placed the patent d'orsay shoes in my shopping bag, immediately proceeded to check out and the website took all of my information making me extremely happy. then when i clicked on the final submit, NM.com tells me sorry the shoe is no longer available....damn it, I've been looking everywhere for these shoes and someone beat me to the punch...
> 
> sorry about all the venting... If anyone sees these in a 37 or 37.5 can you please let me know. thanks


 

The SKU for this shoe at Saks is as follows: 0452595042604.  Live Chat said there were no 37/37.5 left, but sometimes the inventory is off.  I would have a store sales associate check the system.  Good luck!  And, they are only $310 at Saks if you can find a pair.  Also, I would check the Louboutin boutiques b/c they put certain colors on sale. They were 40% off so $399.


----------



## luxlover

Ashakes, thanks for all of your help!


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh wow, I hope you get them *luxlover*!


----------



## rjd2340

*luxlover, *i too have been searching for these shoes in a 37/37.5 in either navy or yellow...no success so far but I'm definitely going to call around a few Saks tomorrow even though live chat told me there were absolutely none left. ANYWAYS, CL boutique in Beverly Hills had the red in a 37 at 40% off yesterday just in case you're still searching!  

...and if anyone has seen the navy or yellow ones in a 37/37.5.........pleeeeease PM me!


----------



## luxlover

^^ oh thanks for the information. if the price is good I actually want a few pairs. Orginally I only wanted black and yellow but Stinas pictures have influenced me into wanting red too...hahaha


----------



## Stinas

^^lol


----------



## laureenthemean

Black Mouche, size 39, BIN $300
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## luxlover

^^ if only these were a 36.5


----------



## purdy13

Nude Very Prive w/ Burgandy toe 40

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/new-in-box-sh...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

But please be wary. If they are brand new and authentic I do not understand why the buy-it-now price is $380???

Also I'm not sure as it's hard to see but I think the first pic may have RodoeDriveFashionista's watermark on it but partially removed??? I could be wrong but she uses that script in white.


----------



## redlittlewing

Arggghh I've been looking for the Jolis too in a 36.5 but no luck! Supposedly NYC had some but they are lazy as F there and won't fill locator orders, and if you call them, they don't even really bother to help you. al;dkfja;lskjdfoaieklanef'lkansdgl. Reghan's been helping me but no luck picking up one. I've called a whole ton of stores but Saks' inventory is so off - 2 days off! Worse yet was that I did a pre-sale for them but no one picked one up for me, so I was ahead of the game but STILL nothing. :/


----------



## Chins4

ledaatomica said:


> OK I just had to post pictures of these *Bibas *and once again devastated they are not my size at all. They are my version of the ideal Jolis!!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=250260625392


 
OMG these are TDF  How does the sizing run on them - any chance at all I can squeeze my size 37s into them?


----------



## laureenthemean

Oh *leda*, those are just beautiful!  I'm actually pretty glad they're nowhere near my size, b/c I don't know if I could resist.  I love the color!


----------



## lvpiggy

are they out @ barney's?  they still had them on display this afternoon and they weren't on sale so i assume there's a fair number left 



luxlover said:


> argh  NM.com just pissed me off....i placed the patent d'orsay shoes in my shopping bag, immediately proceeded to check out and the website took all of my information making me extremely happy. then when i clicked on the final submit, NM.com tells me sorry the shoe is no longer available....damn it, I've been looking everywhere for these shoes and someone beat me to the punch...
> 
> sorry about all the venting... If anyone sees these in a 37 or 37.5 can you please let me know. thanks


----------



## shoecrazy

Barneys has a lot of good sale stuff up in limited sizes:

pink/beige python privatita in 37.5, 38.5. 39 - $635
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...ner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=101&sz=1

size 38.5 and 40.5 black mad mary - $520
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=94&sz=1

size 36.5 black patent rolando - $245
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=84&sz=1

size 36.5 and 38 champagne decollete pailettes - $555
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...ner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=104&sz=1

see everything here:
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...ner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=0&sz=106

...of course we all know how reliable Barneys inventory is!


----------



## sara999

not many great deals but HTF:







size 35.5




36.5



size 41




size 39 ($1,000 BIN!!!)


----------



## sara999

39.5




40




39.5




36.5




40




37




36




39


----------



## Azusa

shoecrazy said:


> Barneys has a lot of good sale stuff up in limited sizes:
> 
> pink/beige python privatita in 37.5, 38.5. 39 - $635
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...ner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=101&sz=1
> 
> size 38.5 and 40.5 black mad mary - $520
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=94&sz=1
> 
> size 36.5 black patent rolando - $245
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=84&sz=1
> 
> size 36.5 and 38 champagne decollete pailettes - $555
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...ner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=104&sz=1
> 
> see everything here:
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...ner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=0&sz=106
> 
> ...of course we all know how reliable Barneys inventory is!



nearly wet my pants when i saw those mad marys, but of course, its no longer availble *mutters at barneys*


----------



## sara999

37




36




38


----------



## MKWMDA

HEY BIBA FANATICS

There are several colors/pairs on Bluefly right now.


----------



## MKWMDA

sz 35 and 40.5






sz 41.5

Both $512


----------



## MKWMDA

Sz 39.5  $424


----------



## MKWMDA

Sz 42 only - $568


----------



## angelstacie04

Gold & Silver slides, $149.99 or best offer sz 39.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Not sure about authenticity but seem authentic!


----------



## shoecrazy

those brown suede size 35.5 castillanas are back up on NM in the sale section


----------



## karwood

Nothing in my size. I don't know whether I should be sad or relieved/



shoecrazy said:


> Barneys has a lot of good sale stuff up in limited sizes:
> 
> pink/beige python privatita in 37.5, 38.5. 39 - $635
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...ner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=101&sz=1
> 
> size 38.5 and 40.5 black mad mary - $520
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=94&sz=1
> 
> size 36.5 black patent rolando - $245
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=84&sz=1
> 
> size 36.5 and 38 champagne decollete pailettes - $555
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...ner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=104&sz=1
> 
> see everything here:
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...ner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=0&sz=106
> 
> ...of course we all know how reliable Barneys inventory is!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^Be relieved, because you would have been disappointed anyway getting that lovely Barney's email saying they had to cancel your order because the item is not in stock.  lol


----------



## laureenthemean

Pale green Yoyo 85s, size 36, BIN $95!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## angelstacie04

laureenthemean said:


> Pale green Yoyo 85s, size 36, BIN $95!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-36-peeptoe-pumps_W0QQitemZ280237755856QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

OMG what a steal!!!!!!! PLEASE GOD, I ALWAYS ASK FOR THINGS BUT LET A TRUE TPFer GET THESE AND NOT A RESELLER OR SOMEONE WITH CRUSTY HEELS, lol


----------



## angelstacie04

*GORGEOUS Cream and SWAROVSKI CRYSTAL Louboutin's 36.5*


http://cgi.ebay.com/GORGEOUS-Cream-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## evolkatie

omg i just posted those pale green yoyos in the auth thread... glad to see that they're real  I bought them, hopefully they'll fit my mom


----------



## angelstacie04

evolkatie said:


> omg i just posted those pale green yoyos in the auth thread... glad to see that they're real  I bought them, hopefully they'll fit my mom


 
Yay!!!!!!!!! I'm glad!!!! I hope she enjoys them

*Christian Louboutin yellow/gold satin heal!! MUST SEE! 
Never wore!! Owned by a Hollywood Actress! Size 38*

I wish these were a 41 because they would be so gone!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shoecrazy

evolkatie said:


> omg i just posted those pale green yoyos in the auth thread... glad to see that they're real  I bought them, hopefully they'll fit my mom



Congrats! What a nice daughter you are!


----------



## Chins4

angelstacie04 said:


> *GORGEOUS Cream and SWAROVSKI CRYSTAL Louboutin's 36.5*
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GORGEOUS-Cream-and-SWAROVSKI-CRYSTAL-Louboutins-36-5_W0QQitemZ320264956164QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I just  these - are they Decolletes? If not does anyone know how they run?


----------



## laureenthemean

^I think they're called Uncut, though the shape does look like the Decollete.


----------



## Chins4

^ If they size like the Decollete they're gonna be too small


----------



## 8seventeen19

evolkatie said:


> omg i just posted those pale green yoyos in the auth thread... glad to see that they're real  I bought them, hopefully they'll fit my mom


 
Congrats!! She'll love them!!


----------



## heat97

how cute are these??? 37.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320262680965&ih=011&category=63889&_trksid=p3984.m106&_trkparms=algo%3DTS%26its%3DS%26itu%3DSS%252BSI%26otn%3D25%26po%3DOp1%26ps%3D15&BackToListReferer=http://my.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll%3FMyEbayBeta


----------



## luxlover

I hate Barneys.com, nothing ever works there...haha


----------



## babypie

*Teal Velvet Bibas!*  39.5 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Black Mouche Sz 39!!! BIN $299


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^ Thank goodness those are not my size..... they'd be mine.


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-37-Oh...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

"Oh My' Black Slingbacks Sz. 37
Have black soles though.. eek


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^^ only $99 right now


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
$425, not bad considering (I think) they're sold out in this color
SZ 37 Suede Taupe Fontanete (One of My HG styles!)


----------



## shoecrazy

those emerald green bibas are so pretty!


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Black Patent Helmuts Sz 39..ARGH!! NIB Bidding @ $160
Don't know if anyone has posted these or not. Sorry if they have!


----------



## angelstacie04

I've been eyeing those mouches all day but idk, i just bought the white ones, lol. plus theres this LV purse ive been trying to get. idk what to do


----------



## 8seventeen19

Those Mouches are soooo classic though!


----------



## angelstacie04

shoeaddictklw said:


> Those Mouches are soooo classic though!


 

I'll buy them if you buy the glitters lol


----------



## 8seventeen19

Oh I AM going to buy the glitters.. who on earth knows when.. too many wants right now! LOL I think I need to make a spread sheet of my wants and put them in numerical order of "need"! I'm so geeky...


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^ I added you on Myspace.


----------



## laureenthemean

I think if the Mouche is size 39, they would fit a US size 9.5 or 9 best.  I don't know about 10, like the listing says.


----------



## angelstacie04

laureenthemean said:


> I think if the Mouche is size 39, they would fit a US size 9.5 or 9 best. I don't know about 10, like the listing says.


 
I bought the bling blings in a 41 so would these fit, s/he said they'd fit big


----------



## MKWMDA

Thats a whole 2 sizes down from a normal size 10, which is a 41. 

I dont understand how 39s can be 9s pretty evenly, but a 40 is WAY tiny for a 10? Why do I have to go up a whole size when no one else does?  And my feet are not wide, or especially long, and my toes arent long...so why cant I fit in what is "supposedly" a 10 (40)?


----------



## shoecrazy

I think they'd be too small for you - I agree with Laureen.


----------



## laureenthemean

Let me put it this way:  I'm a US 8.5, and can just barely get into the 38 Mouche I have.  If my feet were narrow, they'd be perfect.  I think I could probably do a 38.5 for the Mouche, but _definitely_ not a 37.5, and even person with more narrow feet than me would have a problem.  So, I would say the Mouche runs TTS to half a size big, but I woudn't risk a whole size.  Not sure what your regular size is, this is just my advice; wouldn't want you to be disappointed.


----------



## angelstacie04

laureenthemean said:


> Let me put it this way: I'm a US 8.5, and can just barely get into the 38 Mouche I have. If my feet were narrow, they'd be perfect. I think I could probably do a 38.5 for the Mouche, but _definitely_ not a 37.5, and even person with more narrow feet than me would have a problem. So, I would say the Mouche runs TTS to half a size big, but I woudn't risk a whole size. Not sure what your regular size is, this is just my advice; wouldn't want you to be disappointed.


 

I think my foot is GHETTO, lol. I have.....

Rolandes in a 41
Glitters in a 40.5
Bling Blings in a 41
EB Suede Delics in a 40
Python VPs in a 41
Anemone in a 40.5


----------



## laureenthemean

Hm, I'm thinking you're a true size 10, *angelstacie*.  You can try them out, but I think the size 39 Mouche would still be too big.


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^ Kinda like me... I am all over the place between a 34.5-36 in his shoes... depending on the style.


----------



## angelstacie04

thats like what i don't get because i wore tens in middle school but now i wear 9, 9.5. Like I was scared about my eb delics but after i walked around in them, they fitted fine. idk, we shall see what happens. I bought the ivory ones yestereday during that 35% thing in a 41 so at least one of them should fit lol.

Now don't post anymore shoes that i might like. I would ban myself but i tried to do that this week and ended up with 3 pairs so im just gonna watch court tv and debate over a lv purse. I hope my SO loves me like my daddy because I have a feeling that this is an addiction, lol.


----------



## laureenthemean

angelstacie04 said:


> thats like what i don't get because i wore tens in middle school but now i wear 9, 9.5. Like I was scared about my eb delics but after i walked around in them, they fitted fine. idk, we shall see what happens. I bought the ivory ones yestereday during that 35% thing in a 41 so at least one of them should fit lol.
> 
> Now don't post anymore shoes that i might like. I would ban myself but i tried to do that this week and ended up with 3 pairs so im just gonna watch court tv and debate over a lv purse. I hope my SO loves me like my daddy because I have a feeling that this is an addiction, lol.


LOL, well, if you have any doubts, let me reassure, it _is_ an addiction.


----------



## laureenthemean

White star shoes, size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/White-and-chain...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MKWMDA

See I dont know what to make of my size. Because all of my other shoes are a 9.5-10. 11 is HUGE on me.

Yet my CL sizes are:
VP-41
NP-41.5
Rolando-41
Declic-41
Espadrille-41
Miss Marple-41.5 (those are a teense big, but they were the last pair)
Gwennissima 40.5

Does that mean I'm NOT a normal size 10?


----------



## laureenthemean

Sounds like you might be a 10.5?  Not sure.  We should probably move this discussion to the sizing thread, though.


----------



## heat97

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Bronze Bling Bling Size 34.5


----------



## heat97

Black Declic 36.5
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## luxlover

^^ does declic fit TTS or slightly big like the pigalle?


----------



## laureenthemean

^I went half a size up, but those with narrow feet seem to find them TTS.  I say, buy now, ask questions later.  You can always return them.


----------



## luxlover

aw..darn i was hoping they would be slightly big. I am usually a 37 but in the pigalle i am a 36.5. so i was hoping this would be true for these too.

is this a good deal?


----------



## laureenthemean

luxlover said:


> aw..darn i was hoping they would be slightly big. I am usually a 37 but in the pigalle i am a 36.5. so i was hoping this would be true for these too.
> 
> is this a good deal?


Definitely!  You'll never find a better price.


----------



## luxlover

ok, i just bought them. i'lll try them on when they get here and hopefully they'll fit. thanks for all of your help Laureen. As usual ur awesome in responses.


----------



## luxlover

argh ...... NM.com pulled a Barney's on me!! They took my order and then sent me an email canceling it 2 mins later...WTH


----------



## laureenthemean

AWW, that sucks.


----------



## 8seventeen19

That does stink... I am so tired of this "we're out" crap. 
OR even worse selling it from RIGHT under you!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Wine patent Pigalle 70, size 38.5, BIN $450
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Brown suede Tenue, size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Beautiful-brown...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
These are so pretty...


----------



## laureenthemean

Orange velvet graffiti Pigalle, size 38, BIN $349
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Not a great deal, but so pretty:  silver greasepaint Joli Noeud Dorcet, size 41
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## heat97

Black Rolando's Size 6.5 $245
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Search-Show?pid=15901%2e5995&cgid=SHOES10&prefn1=designer&prefv1=Christian%20Louboutin&start=19&sz=1


----------



## heat97

Black Lace Pigalle's size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## daisyduke947

heat97 said:


> Black Rolando's Size 6.5 $245
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Search-Show?pid=15901%2e5995&cgid=SHOES10&prefn1=designer&prefv1=Christian%20Louboutin&start=19&sz=1



OHMIGODHOLYSH*T 245?!?!?!?! Are you seirous!??!?!

Oh damn! It just said out of stock. THEY WERE SO MY SHOESSSS.


----------



## heat97

^^^^omg that is the biggest tease thats terrible!


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Black Patent Passmule 85mm 38.5 $49.99!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

heat97 said:


> ^^^^omg that is the biggest tease thats terrible!


 
UH HUH!  I have been looking at it ALL day hoping it will "magically" appear!


----------



## irishiris8

39.5 Nude Clichy (beautiful!)
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## daisyduke947

heat97 said:


> ^^^^omg that is the biggest tease thats terrible!



I KNOW. I'm practically in tears.


----------



## laureenthemean

Wine red patent Yoyo 85, size 38.5, BIN $350
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Mustard/brown Madeleine, size 39.5, BIN $390 (cheaper than Saks second cut sale)
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ledaatomica

Chins4 said:


> OMG these are TDF  How does the sizing run on them - any chance at all I can squeeze my size 37s into them?


 

I am so deperate about these that I emailed the seller. She said that these ran pretty much true to size or 1/2 size up at MOST. I am a 37 too so such a no go for me.... I am sooooooo disappointed been looking for this style for 2+ years


----------



## angelstacie04

40.5 activas $349.99 auction, 399 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-CHRIST...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Daydrmer

MKWMDA said:


> Thats a whole 2 sizes down from a normal size 10, which is a 41.
> 
> I dont understand how 39s can be 9s pretty evenly, but a 40 is WAY tiny for a 10? Why do I have to go up a whole size when no one else does? And my feet are not wide, or especially long, and my toes arent long...so why cant I fit in what is "supposedly" a 10 (40)?


 
I've come across quite a few people whos us size is a 10 but CL size is a 41. I'm one of them as well.


----------



## Stinas

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Black Mouche Sz 39!!! BIN $299


GRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!
I totally missed out!!!!!  I would have came off my black shoe ban for these!!!  sooo cheapp!!


----------



## Stinas

luxlover said:


> ^^ does declic fit TTS or slightly big like the pigalle?



I went a half size down.


----------



## Stinas

laureenthemean said:


> Wine red patent Yoyo 85, size 38.5, BIN $350
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Mustard/brown Madeleine, size 39.5, BIN $390 (cheaper than Saks second cut sale)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


^^Great seller!
Might bid on these myself lol
Sorry for the million replys...i hate not having that multiple reply button & to be honest...im not in the mood to copy and paste everything tonight lol


----------



## samoXenina

Barneys.com has the lilac/brown madeleine size 6.5 & 9.5 available for $440...


----------



## laureenthemean

Magenta suede Pigalle 100, size 35.5, $370 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
I love these, why can't they be my size???


----------



## lvpiggy

helmut paillettes . . . . size 36






http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

ledaatomica said:


> I am so deperate about these that I emailed the seller. She said that these ran pretty much true to size or 1/2 size up at MOST. I am a 37 too so such a no go for me.... I am sooooooo disappointed been looking for this style for 2+ years


----------



## purdy13

Taupe Suede Fontanetes 38.5 Buy it now of $520
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

Emerald Green Bibas 39.5 Buy it now of $559
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## heat97

Simple Beige Grease Pump BIN 499 Size 38

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Jzlyn

laureenthemean said:


> Magenta suede Pigalle 100, size 35.5, $370 OBO
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-HOT-PINK-SUEDE-SUMMER-08-PUMP-HEELS_W0QQitemZ250261059436QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> I love these, why can't they be my size???


 

They are gorgy! Argh why aren't they in my size!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Patent Metallika Boots 37 $342.00

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com:80/s...cat000000cat205700cat211103cat211105cat221007


----------



## karwood

Raffia Yoyo Zeppa Slingback Size 40. Starting bid $300, Buy It Now $550:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270246942696&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017


----------



## daisyduke947

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...igner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=4&sz=1

Passmule Zeppa in loads of sizes, in black. 5.5, 6, 6.5, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 11. No idea if each and every size is still in stock.


----------



## smallpaperbird

heat97 said:


> Black Rolando's Size 6.5 $245
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=19&sz=1


 

wow.  knowing i checked this thread at like 9:30 makes me want to check it every 5 mins. from the time i wake up until midnight.


----------



## daisyduke947

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=73&sz=1

Very Prive Paillettes in dark brown, size 6 -- THESE ARE SO SEXY IN BROWN!! They are 595 down from 995. Nice discount.


----------



## daisyduke947

samoXenina said:


> Barneys.com has the lilac/brown madeleine size 6.5 & 9.5 available for $440...



Aww, I love these shoes so, but they are only available now in size 9.5.  for me.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Yellow Jolies size 37.5 $413 plus 25% off = $309.75

Wish these were my size!!!!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod48470026&cmCat=search&searchType=


----------



## karwood

daisyduke947 said:


> Aww, I love these shoes so, but they are only available now in size 9.5.  for me.


 
Daisy- I am changing the topic here- what did you decide on those brown suede Lady Gres?


----------



## smallpaperbird

more_CHOOS said:


> Yellow Jolies size 37.5 $413 plus 25% off = $309.75
> 
> Wish these were my size!!!!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod48470026&cmCat=search&searchType=


 
i am a 36...could i pull this off??  say yes, say YES


----------



## keya

Electric Blue suede Metallikas, size 39 1/2. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I've never seen them in this color before, I wish they were my size.


----------



## heat97

Very interesting weren't these $1215 the other day??? Gold Size 7 extra 25% off
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## more_CHOOS

smallpaperbird said:


> i am a 36...could i pull this off?? say yes, say YES


 
Hmm...I don't think so..I remember trying them on and they were pretty TTS, but I could be wrong (but then again I also tried them in the sling version and there could be sizing differences...)  But I don't think you can squeeze your feet in them, unless you don't mind your heel hanging off the edge


----------



## more_CHOOS

heat97 said:


> Very interesting weren't these $1215 the other day??? Gold Size 7 extra 25% off
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


 
I was very intrigued as to why these cost more, so I called CS and they told me that the blue ones are Lizard and the gold is not.


----------



## 8seventeen19

smallpaperbird said:


> i am a 36...could i pull this off?? say yes, say YES


 
I am a 35/35.5 and I got the 36 in the slingback and I def could have gotten a 36.5 


The slingbacks ran extremely narrow


----------



## luxlover

smallpaperbird, did you get them?


----------



## laureenthemean

smallpaperbird said:


> i am a 36...could i pull this off??  say yes, say YES


Actually, I think they'd be way too big.  I have pretty wide feet, and only went half a size up.  Another half size up might have been more comfortable, but they would have been too long.  I think going up 1.5 sizes would be too much.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Beige Sometimes sz 40 $774 + 25% off = $580.50

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## more_CHOOS

Black Jolies sz 39 $413 + 25% off

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## samoXenina

more_CHOOS said:


> Black Jolies sz 39 $413 + 25% off
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


 

Gone! ;(


----------



## daisyduke947

karwood said:


> Daisy- I am changing the topic here- what did you decide on those brown suede Lady Gres?



I love them and want them, and they'd fit, but I wish they were cheaper. I don't have a job right now (in between high school and college too), so I'm going to keep looking, wait until I have a job to pay for them, but hopefully find a pair for a bit cheaper. Hopefully I will have to wait long enough that my black ones will come along and I will have enough money by then. Hahaha.


----------



## irishiris8

OMG darn not being able to log on here at work!!! Those Sometimes are an HG for me :cry:   Might have broken my new ban for those


----------



## babypie

If anyone's looking for *black patent with black tip VP in 38.5*, NAP has one now.  It's regular priced though.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/31011


----------



## Daydrmer

irishiris8 said:


> OMG darn not being able to log on here at work!!! Those Sometimes are an HG for me :cry: Might have broken my new ban for those


 

Have you been checking Ebay, thats where I got mine.


----------



## daisyduke947

babypie said:


> If anyone's looking for *black patent with black tip VP in 38.5*, NAP has one now.  It's regular priced though.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/31011



Ooh THOSE are my favourite ever!! They are sooo hot.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Black Joli Noeud sz 41.5 $256.73

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446174703&Goto=product&site_refer=AFF001&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-5lhIEccRmXzD6S9kuntrow

and the Dorcet sz 37 and 39.5,  $310.09

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...001&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-KnEaSG6fBVUVdgFfs.BECw

Again I wish these were my sizee...so sad...somebody grab them!


----------



## Stinas

^^gone, but good bookmarks


----------



## irishiris8

Daydrmer said:


> Have you been checking Ebay, thats where I got mine.


 

I'm waiting to find them on sale... All the ones I've seen on eBay are retail or above!  Thanks for the tip


----------



## redlittlewing

Argh the 37 Jolis are gone already.  *makes note to obsessively refresh bookmarks*


----------



## shoecrazy

babypie said:


> If anyone's looking for *black patent with black tip VP in 38.5*, NAP has one now.  It's regular priced though.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/31011



Thanks for the link! I hope someone buys these soon - it's requiring a lot of restraint for me not to! (But seeing as I have the burgundy tip ones on pre-order these seem a little excessive for me)


----------



## smallpaperbird

laureenthemean said:


> Actually, I think they'd be way too big. I have pretty wide feet, and only went half a size up. Another half size up might have been more comfortable, but they would have been too long. I think going up 1.5 sizes would be too much.


 
yeah i came to this sad conclusion as well.  my turn will come!


----------



## 8seventeen19

*REALLY* good deal for someone just starting out that's a 38.5!!! 2 pairs of CLs. One Black Rolande and one Simple (not sure if they're 100s or 85s)
$175
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Definitely not a great deal but HTF Black Jazz Mad Mary's in a 36


----------



## angelstacie04

shoeaddictklw said:


> *REALLY* good deal for someone just starting out that's a 38.5!!! 2 pairs of CLs. One Black Rolande and one Simple (not sure if they're 100s or 85s)
> $175
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Paris-Shoes-Sling-Back-Pump_W0QQitemZ180256200418QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Omg i saw these and almost creid. Why couldn't they be 40.5 or 41s!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Peacock Blue Anemone's!!! 37.5!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I am not sure why I never liked the Anemone before but now because I am allllllll about bows and I am kinda mad that I didn't buy the black ones when they went on sale at Barneys! Maybe Ramiro has a pair left...


----------



## heat97

38.5
	


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## heat97

^^^ how do these run?


----------



## laureenthemean

^I hear they run TTS, or half a size down.


----------



## heat97

thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

Purple suede Rolando, size 40, starting bid $299
http://cgi.ebay.com/Beautiful-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## samoXenina

Satin Bow Slide Black size 37.5 $413 with an additional 25% off

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod51180058&cmCat=search&searchType=


----------



## heat97

Glitter Purple Simple size 37 BIN $399!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Glitter-Viola-P...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## karwood

Plum Suede Rolando 39, starting bid $299:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:us


----------



## karwood

laureenthemean said:


> Purple suede Rolando, size 40, starting bid $299
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Beautiful-Christian-Louboutin-Rolando-Platform-40-9_W0QQitemZ230263804961QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
i just realized we both posted the same auction. You got dibs on this one


----------



## laureenthemean

karwood said:


> i just realized we both posted the same auction. You got dibs on this one


I got excited for a minute b/c if they were size 39, I'd be ON IT.  I've tried 40 and just couldn't make them work.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Those purple Rolando's are TDF!!!! I am really needing to add some purple to my CL collection... asap.


----------



## evolkatie

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150258715691&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005

just wondering, did someone on here win these???


----------



## laureenthemean

evolkatie said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150258715691&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005
> 
> just wondering, did someone on here win these???


OMG, I am so freaking jealous!  Such beautiful shoes, at such a steal!


----------



## heat97

^^^^^^ Ita!!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

oh man..i totally forgot about them! i was meaning to bid on them ...awesome deal...whoever the winner was..hope it was a tper


----------



## laureenthemean

Black satin Coquine, size 40, starting bid $99
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## babypie

evolkatie said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150258715691&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005
> 
> just wondering, did someone on here win these???


 
OMG why did they go for so cheap?  It's such a hot shoe...but wasn't my size.


----------



## MKWMDA

babypie said:


> OMG why did they go for so cheap?  It's such a hot shoe...but wasn't my size.




I dont know! I couldnt figure it out! I have been watching it since it started, and even posted it here! Unfortunately I posted it I think in the middle of the Anemone fervor, so it was sadly overlooked. If they were my size I would have had them in a hot second. The most gorgeous python I have ever seen. LOVE IT. WANT IT.


----------



## JetSetGo!

dallas said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Louboutin-Swing-Swing-41_W0QQitemZ160251505784QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Yippee! I got 'em!!!!!  
Finally, Sing Sings I can actually wear!!!!! 
They aren't as fab as the black and white, but I am verrrrry happy!!!!!


----------



## heat97

^^^ wow jsg great price too!!!!! congrats


----------



## JetSetGo!

MKWMDA said:


> I dont know! I couldnt figure it out! I have been watching it since it started, and even posted it here! Unfortunately I posted it I think in the middle of the Anemone fervor, so it was sadly overlooked. If they were my size I would have had them in a hot second. The most gorgeous python I have ever seen. LOVE IT. WANT IT.



I thought these were a little scary. Just a little _too_ real, if you know what I mean!


----------



## JetSetGo!

heat97 said:


> ^^^ wow jsg great price too!!!!! congrats




Thanks Heat!!!!!


----------



## socalboo

^^^Yay *Jet*!!! I'm so happy for you! Finally! Can't wait to see the modeling pics!


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^ Those are FAB *Jetset*!!! Love them!


----------



## laureenthemean

Yay, *JetSet*!  What a great price!  Can't wait for modeling pics!


----------



## karwood

laureenthemean said:


> I got excited for a minute b/c if they were size 39, I'd be ON IT. I've tried 40 and just couldn't make them work.


 
I am watching this auction for myself. I might get them, but it all depends on how high the bidding goes.


----------



## karwood

JetSetGo! said:


> Yippee! I got 'em!!!!!
> Finally, Sing Sings I can actually wear!!!!!
> They aren't as fab as the black and white, but I am verrrrry happy!!!!!


 

YEAAAAHH, JSG!!!!!!! Can't wait to see modeling pics


----------



## hlfinn

wow jet!!! so happy for you!!!! they're stunning and you cannot beat the price!


----------



## laureenthemean

Green satin Joli Noeud, size 35.5, BIN $429
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Good thing these aren't my size!


----------



## heat97

ohhh^^ laureen you beat me to it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keya

evolkatie said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150258715691&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005
> 
> just wondering, did someone on here win these???



Wow, what a steal! 
I was eyeing those too (and the seller surely would've gotten more than $300 for them if I'd been allowed to bid) but the seller wouldn't ship internationally. Ah well.


----------



## heat97

Blue Satin Helmuts 6.5 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^ WHY oh why must these be a 36.5? Those are DIVINE!


----------



## heat97

Ivory Jaws 37.5!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## socalboo

Black Metallikas 36.5 $499. BIN  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=390000008431


----------



## socalboo

Red Patent Pigalle 70 $399. BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=390000008431


----------



## socalboo

These look like Black Kid Declics 42 $699.95 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=380038097764


----------



## samoXenina

socalboo said:


> Red Patent Pigalle 70 $399. BIN
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=390000008431


 you posted the same link twice...this one is also for the Metallikas


----------



## socalboo

Thanks samo! I thought I did that! Here is the link, they are 35.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220246925706


----------



## irishiris8

Red Anemones 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&sspagename=ADME%3AB%3ASS%3AMOTORS%3A1123&viewitem=&item=350072169869


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^^ Oooohhhh ! I wish I could buy those.


----------



## daisyduke947

heat97 said:


> Blue Satin Helmuts 6.5
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



OHMIGOD, how do these fit??!

Ooh, I'd buy these in an instant, but the person said they run really big, especially for people with narrow feet. I have insanely narrow feet, so these won't work.


----------



## daisyduke947

JetSetGo! said:


> Yippee! I got 'em!!!!!
> Finally, Sing Sings I can actually wear!!!!!
> They aren't as fab as the black and white, but I am verrrrry happy!!!!!



Aww, yay!! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## javaboo

*daisy*: Those run 1/2 to one full size small. They would probably work for someone who is a size 37 or 37.5 US


----------



## daisyduke947

Small? Do you mean large? Thanks, *javaboo*! *le sigh*. Only 99 dollars!!!!!! I HAVE 99 dollars!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Suede taupe fontanettes sz 37 $425

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

White helmuts sz 37 $399 : great wedding shoe

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sara999

someone bought those from a tpf-er and has been attempting to resell them


----------



## javaboo

daisyduke947 said:


> Small? Do you mean large? Thanks, *javaboo*! *le sigh*. Only 99 dollars!!!!!! I HAVE 99 dollars!!!



Ooops I do mean large. They run large by 1/2 size to one full size. ush:


----------



## JetSetGo!

sara999 said:


> someone bought those from a tpf-er and has been attempting to resell them



Perhaps they didn't fit? Didn't our tPFer buy them from someone and resell because of fit?


----------



## archygirl

sara999 said:


> someone bought those from a tpf-er and has been attempting to resell them



Thanks, sara999. She bought them from me. I am still depressed that they did not go to someone who wanted to love them as much as I did!


----------



## sara999

JetSetGo! said:


> Perhaps they didn't fit? Didn't our tPFer buy them from someone and resell because of fit?


yeah it just seemed shady because of the super fast turnaround and the fact that the seller was not previously disclosing that she bought them from another person on ebay


----------



## JetSetGo!

I see. That's too bad...


----------



## joanniii

ohh man this sucks!~ There are ppl grabbing great deals and just turning them around so quick, when us genuine CL buyers who are dying for the shoes just miss out  how unfair is that.


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude Catwoman, size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Those are fabulous!


----------



## dallas

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Louboutin-Satin-Helmut-Pumps-Electric-Blue_W0QQitemZ160253213190QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## My Purse Addiction

HTF Nude patent Very Prives with burgundy tip, size 37.5:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NUDE-PATENT-VERY-PRIVE-37-5-7-5_W0QQitemZ250261876644QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

WOW....this thread moves fast now! lol
Daisy - Go down a FULL size.  Im a 39 in simple & VP and I got my Helmuts in a 38


----------



## more_CHOOS

Brown suede Castillana sz 35.5 $549 plus 20% cash back *only comes out to $440*  I've been thinking, It's cheaper to BIN for the higher price and get the 20% cashback plus free shipping then to bid on the shoes and have to pay for shipping..


http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-950-CHRISTI...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I really LOVE this style, but wish they were 34.5 since I'm only a 35!!


----------



## luxlover

how do u get the 20% cash back?


----------



## samoXenina

quick question...do the magenta pigalle come in 100mm...and do any of you have a good recommedation for a HELPFUL SA...Thanks


----------



## more_CHOOS

luxlover said:


> how do u get the 20% cash back?


 
http://search.live.com/results.aspx?q=louboutin&form=QBLH

click on the 1st link that says "Louboutin-www.ebay.com....etc"  you do have to sign up for  LIVE account in order to get the 20% cash back from Microsoft.  Only for US residents.  Follow the instructions to sign up.  Here is the Terms and Conditions on Ebay

http://pages.ebay.com/cashbackoffer/terms.html


----------



## daisyduke947

Stinas said:


> WOW....this thread moves fast now! lol
> Daisy - Go down a FULL size.  Im a 39 in simple & VP and I got my Helmuts in a 38



Thanks, darling! They are definitely too big then...and such a shame, because they are so cheap! I'd buy them in an instant if they would fit me...


----------



## daisyduke947

javaboo said:


> Ooops I do mean large. They run large by 1/2 size to one full size. ush:



LOL! Thanks, *javaboo*!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Burgundy Lady Gres 37.5 (used)  BIN $485!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dallas

JetSetGo! said:


> Yippee! I got 'em!!!!!
> Finally, Sing Sings I can actually wear!!!!!
> They aren't as fab as the black and white, but I am verrrrry happy!!!!!



I'm so pleased you got them.


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
YoYo 100s Nude Sz 39... bidding starts at $49 NR, BIN: $425


----------



## foxycleopatra

RED FIORELLINO 38  (runs small)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GORGEOUS-CHRI...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

TAUPE SATIN ROLANDO 38

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNIB-CHRISTIA...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## daisyduke947

foxycleopatra said:


> TAUPE SATIN ROLANDO 38
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNIB-CHRISTIA...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



These are GORGEOUS.


----------



## compulsivepurse

daisyduke947 said:


> These are GORGEOUS.


 
Wow, how incredible!!! Someone grab these!!


----------



## daisyduke947

compulsivepurse said:


> Wow, how incredible!!! Someone grab these!!



I would, but I'm not a 38! Plus, that 650 dollars!


----------



## compulsivepurse

daisyduke947 said:


> I would, but I'm not a 38! Plus, that 650 dollars!


 Yeah, but I love them anyways!! If only I was a 38!!


----------



## daisyduke947

compulsivepurse said:


> Yeah, but I love them anyways!! If only I was a 38!!



LOL me too... I adore the satin Rolandos, doesn't matter what colour! I've never seen that colour though. Do you know what the retail price is?


----------



## laureenthemean

daisyduke947 said:


> lol Me Too... I Adore The Satin Rolandos, Doesn't Matter What Colour! I've Never Seen That Colour Though. Do You Know What The Retail Price Is?


$610.


----------



## Azusa

we all know barneys.com are not up to date with their system but heres the mad marys in 10.5

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...igner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=5&sz=1


----------



## daisyduke947

laureenthemean said:


> $610.



Gah, everything is overpriced in England.  Thank you, *laureen*!


----------



## karwood

Jolie Noeud Sling satin Taupe $375 Size 36 and 38:

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Search-Show?pid=15901%2e6076&cgid=SHOES10&prefn1=designer&prefv1=Christian%20Louboutin&start=22&sz=1


----------



## azure418

foxycleopatra said:


> RED FIORELLINO 38  (runs small)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GORGEOUS-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-FIORELLINO-RED-SILK-SHOES_W0QQitemZ190231432099QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ooh...these are soo pretty.  How small is small?  I wear a 7.5 US, but I wear a 38 in the VPs.


----------



## azure418

New in Box Moustique Crepe in Storm Blue:

http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-AMAZING-CH...kparms=72:635|39:1|65:12&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Those are 240 quid, or $480 USD! Weee!


----------



## chloe-babe

^^ hee hee, they are my evening shoes sales lol! The red Fiorenello's are actually true to size, but very low on the front toe, which is why some people find them to be smaller. I am between a uk 4.5 and a 5.

The Rolandos have already sold, so I am doing ok lol, it breaks my heart to sell them, but it is criminal to have them all in my closet, I have too many pairs right now, so I am trying to be ruthless!!


----------



## socalboo

*daisy* ~ Those Rolandos are tdf! Did you end up getting the satin Helmuts?

*foxy* ~  with those red Fiorellinos, tdf! Those are better than the blue Manolo, Carrie wedding shoe! I wish they were smaller, so beautiful!

*chloe* ~ Beautiful evening shoes! I'm sure if anyone from tpf gets them they'll be well loved!


----------



## daisyduke947

socalboo said:


> *daisy* ~ Those Rolandos are tdf! Did you end up getting the satin Helmuts?
> 
> *foxy* ~  with those red Fiorellinos, tdf! Those are better than the blue Manolo, Carrie wedding shoe! I wish they were smaller, so beautiful!
> 
> *chloe* ~ Beautiful evening shoes! I'm sure if anyone from tpf gets them they'll be well loved!



Aren't the Rolandos hot? I didn't post them though, the lovely *foxycleopatra* found them. I'd die for those!!!

No, I didn't get the satin Helmuts. *Stinas* agreed that you should size down, especially if you have narrow feet. The size 36.5 will fit people who are 37 or even 37.5 if you have really narrow feet. My feet are so narrow!! I'd buy them in an instant though.

They are still available here: http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Someone, buy them!!! They are still $99.99!


----------



## lorrmich

Rolando, used size 9.5 black patent, starting at $350

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 8seventeen19

I love those Moustiques... way too big though!


----------



## socalboo

daisyduke947 said:


> Aren't the Rolandos hot? I didn't post them though, the lovely *foxycleopatra* found them. I'd die for those!!!
> 
> No, I didn't get the satin Helmuts. *Stinas* agreed that you should size down, especially if you have narrow feet. The size 36.5 will fit people who are 37 or even 37.5 if you have really narrow feet. My feet are so narrow!! I'd buy them in an instant though.
> 
> They are still available here: http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Someone, buy them!!! They are still $99.99!



Aw, we'll find something for you *daisy*!


----------



## daisyduke947

socalboo said:


> Aw, we'll find something for you *daisy*!



LOL, thanks, darling! It's kinda annoying now though, because I don't know whether I'd get a 36 or a 35.5! My feet are between, when measured on one of those foot measuring things, a size 7 and a size 6.5, so now I don't know what size to get...I don't know what size to get for ANY shoe, for that matter. LOL! 

*le sigh* I really need to go to a boutique or to Saks or something and try on every single pair. The next time I'm in New York, I have plans for that. I'm going to sit down in the shoe section with a pen and paper so I can try on all the shoes I like and write down what size I'd wear.


----------



## laureenthemean

daisyduke947 said:


> LOL, thanks, darling! It's kinda annoying now though, because I don't know whether I'd get a 36 or a 35.5! My feet are between, when measured on one of those foot measuring things, a size 7 and a size 6.5, so now I don't know what size to get...I don't know what size to get for ANY shoe, for that matter. LOL!
> 
> **le sigh** I really need to go to a boutique or to Saks or something and try on every single pair. The next time I'm in New York, I have plans for that. I'm going to sit down in the shoe section with a pen and paper so I can try on all the shoes I like and write down what size I'd wear.


Haha, I know this is a tangent, but whenever you put that, I can't help but think, "FIRE ZE MISSILES!"


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ LOL! I love that video!!!


----------



## Stinas

VP in Black Suede w/Black tip *$690* (old price?)
ALL SIZES!


​


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^ GREAT find Stinas... thanks!!


----------



## daisyduke947

laureenthemean said:


> Haha, I know this is a tangent, but whenever you put that, I can't help but think, "FIRE ZE MISSILES!"



LOL! I don't know what that's from...


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Me neither. I'm a nerd.


----------



## mjvictamonte

^ It's from a video online called End of the World. It's really funny.


----------



## daisyduke947

mjvictamonte said:


> ^ It's from a video online called End of the World. It's really funny.



LOL thanks!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladies..please post any fabulous finds in black patent or kid!! Depending on style most likely a 39. I am looking for a black CL...don't really know hat style yetush: TIA!


----------



## xtweetie3x

*ROCCIA PYTHON VERY PRIVE Shoes 37*


kinda looks like the watersnake double plat. but in the vp style...    

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

^^LOL I was just going to post them.  Good seller!
I think its the wipstich(sp?) Python?


----------



## luxlover

^^ haha wow, the price on these *ROCCIA PYTHON VERY PRIVE Shoes 37 *
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubou...QQcmdZViewItem *are just jumping up! I saw the listing about 20 mins and it was still at $0.99, now its already 100 something..haha you ladies move fast!
*


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^ The reserve isn't met though booo


----------



## xtweetie3x

Stinas said:


> ^^LOL I was just going to post them.  Good seller!
> I think its the wipstich(sp?) Python?




i was actually thinking about you when posting these bc of your love for your pythons...!  i have no idea what those are, but they are lovely...=)


----------



## xtweetie3x

I'm not sure what this seller is saying regarding the sizing, but i'm pretty sure you should just take a full size up from your us size in these, no? so it should fit a us7 since it's a size 38?  anyway, good price from what i thought... or have i just been seeing NGG's prices too often? lol
TIGER DECOLLETE 38

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

xtweetie3x said:


> I'm not sure what this seller is saying regarding the sizing, but i'm pretty sure you should just take a full size up from your us size in these, no? so it should fit a us7 since it's a size 38?  anyway, good price from what i thought...
> 
> TIGER DECOLLETE 38
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Decollete-Tiger-Heels-sz-38-37-6-5_W0QQitemZ220247201239QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Some people only need to go up a half size, some full.  I personally need to go up a whole size.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Those python VPs are soooooo mine!


----------



## angelstacie04

shoeaddictklw said:


> Those python VPs are soooooo mine!


 

Good luck girl, I'm rooting for you! lol. My 40s couldn't fit in those even if I said my rosary every hour on the hour.


----------



## Stinas

laureenthemean said:


> Some people only need to go up a half size, some full. I personally need to go up a whole size.


Me too....full size.  Great shoe & worth the breaking in pain. lol



xtweetie3x said:


> i was actually thinking about you when posting these bc of your love for your pythons...! i have no idea what those are, but they are lovely...=)


 
awww....thanks!


----------



## socalboo

shoeaddictklw said:


> Those python VPs are soooooo mine!



*shoe*, good luck! but aren't those too big for you? what are you going to do with a 37, girl?


----------



## 8seventeen19

I know I know, she measured them and swears that they are 9" insole which is what my other VPs are.... is that right???


----------



## 8seventeen19

Is she measuring them wrong? I emailed her back and asked her to remeasure them because I know she won't take them back if they don't fit.


----------



## socalboo

Wait, are your other VPs a 35? And these are a 37? How is that possible? My Wallis and I think my VPs are 36s and the insole is like 9 5/8" or 9 3/4" something like that. I don't know! I may be confused! I hope it works out for you though!


----------



## laureenthemean

shoeaddictklw said:


> Is she measuring them wrong? I emailed her back and asked her to remeasure them because I know she won't take them back if they don't fit.


Yeah, she might be measuring them wrong.  If they're a size 37, they're going to be too big for you, no matter how much you pray. ush:


----------



## socalboo

Aw, sorry shoe! I'd trust laureen though, she knows what she's talking about!


----------



## 8seventeen19

laureenthemean said:


> Yeah, she might be measuring them wrong. If they're a size 37, they're going to be too big for you, no matter how much you pray. ush:


 LOL I know that is what I am thinking... my others are 35 and I am like there is nooo way those are 9". We'll see. I asked her how she's measuring so maybe that will explain.


----------



## laureenthemean

^Haha, thanks for the vote of confidence, *socal*!  I'm just speaking from experience.  I bought some purple suede Rolandos in size 40 hoping to make them work, even though I need a 39.5 or 39.  I would try them on like every day, but I ended up having to sell them.  So disappointing.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I'd buy them if she'd take them back if she was measuring them wrong though. Wouldn't hurt.. or I could always resell them. Her reserve is rediculously low. I can't resist. LOL


----------



## 8seventeen19

Oh yeah, if it comes from Laureen, I definitely trust it. Oh, btw, I lost those Finzi's... bummer!


----------



## socalboo

Aw, laureen, that sucks! I probably would have done the same thing though, lol!

Sorry about your Finzi's shoe! Are you really not going to resist those pythons?!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Depends on what she says about the measurements and returning them... I _really_ want a python vp...


----------



## xtweetie3x

shoeaddictklw said:


> Depends on what she says about the measurements and returning them... I _really_ want a python vp...



I don't know if this will help, but i have VPs in a size 38 and they're 9 5/8, and my other VPs in size 37.5 are 9 1/2.  (i tend to get patent a full size up from my us size (us7), which is the 38, and only a half size up when getting kid/nappa since they stretch more.)  so a 37 can't be a whole 1/2 smaller from the 37.5.  I would be guessing it should be around 9 1/4?  My foot measures at 9 1/2 exactly, (due to my long finger toes!), and even though I am a US7, i take almost all CLs in a 38.  my guess is that the seller measured it very quickly and didn't take into account the 1/4"?  

nevertheless, if they do turn out to be your size, really hoping that you can get them!!


----------



## socalboo

^^Good luck to you girl! Don't you want one that fits though?


----------



## javaboo

I don't think these are gonna fit you. She probably didn't start measuring from zero.


----------



## heat97

shoeaddictklw said:


> Depends on what she says about the measurements and returning them... I _really_ want a python vp...


 

i am bidding on them with you shoe  They really are gorgeous! As long as they go to a tpfer I am happy!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

those are gorgeous!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Yellow Yoyos 38.5 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lvpiggy

shoeaddictklw said:


> I'd buy them if she'd take them back if she was measuring them wrong though. Wouldn't hurt.. or I could always resell them. Her reserve is rediculously low. I can't resist. LOL


 
hey shoe, maybe i'll buy them off you if they don't fit   even if they run a little small maybe i can make them work  

ah, the things we do to fit into our CLs . . . .


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Black...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
BNIB For all you Simple lovers out there! Sz 36 Black $99


----------



## angelsandsome

Size 8 in nude on sale:
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697cat221103


----------



## funandsun

angelsandsome said:


> Size 8 in nude on sale:
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697cat221103


 
Go to NM 25% off!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Jolie Slide Pink 38 approx $310
http://www.neimanmarcus.com:80/stor...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


Red Caracolo 41 $455
http://www.neimanmarcus.com:80/stor...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


Silver Miminette 37 $335
http://www.neimanmarcus.com:80/stor...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## lorrmich

what do you think of these?  TIA 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250261630339&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015


----------



## lorrmich

oops, sorry, meant to post in authenticate thread, but if they are real, they are a good deal.


----------



## BellaShoes

bobellisshoes.com  on sale: $532.65
size 36, 40 and 41


----------



## BellaShoes

net-a-porter size 40.5 Sale: $511


----------



## ledaatomica

so sad I missed out on those fiorellinos .. I would have gotten those! but I just cant keep up with this thread too busy reading others when this is the place I am supposed to be! lol


----------



## xtweetie3x

*CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN ROCCIA YOYO ZEPPA SHOES 36.5/6.5*

NGG... but price is pretty reasonable and there is a best offer.  go into www.live.com and get 20% off too!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ROCCIA-YOYO-ZEPPA-SHOES-36-5-6-5_W0QQitemZ120255878726QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Multicolor glitter NP with silver heel and toe, size 38, starting bid $500
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^ I was just about to add these! I cussed a little at the computer for not being my size!


----------



## xtweetie3x

laureenthemean said:


> Multicolor glitter NP with silver heel and toe, size 38, starting bid $500
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Glitter-Pumps_W0QQitemZ330246782016QQihZ014QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




GOD if only they were gold!!


----------



## daisyduke947

xtweetie3x said:


> *CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN ROCCIA YOYO ZEPPA SHOES 36.5/6.5*
> 
> NGG... but price is pretty reasonable and there is a best offer.  go into www.live.com and get 20% off too!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ROCCIA-YOYO-ZEPPA-SHOES-36-5-6-5_W0QQitemZ120255878726QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ohmigod, how I wish I had 1000 dollars.


----------



## more_CHOOS

black PILUCA espadrilles sz 41 $168

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446174736&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709492&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1214260121331&ev19=1:6


----------



## samoXenina

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat11800733cat12580744

$455 patent zip pump size 41


----------



## 8seventeen19

*LOVE* these shoes.. wrong size... 
Castillana Sz. 39- relisted with a lower price.. I think. $ 629
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## karwood

Oh!! those are in my size, but I already have the Castillana in olive suede and the Armadillo on pre-order. I think I need to chill out on the D'Orsays.




shoeaddictklw said:


> *LOVE* these shoes.. wrong size...
> Castillana Sz. 39- relisted with a lower price.. I think. $ 629
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Castillana-Prive-Shoes-Pumps-39-8-5_W0QQitemZ130233091186QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

Those Castillanas are so fabulous. I have them in blue patent, but I'd love to have those Magentas too... too bad they are only 2 whole sizes too small. ush:


----------



## 8seventeen19

BUT Karwood.. that COLOR!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Jetset, too bad they are only like 15 sizes too big!


----------



## heat97

luxlover said:


> ^^ haha wow, the price on these *ROCCIA PYTHON VERY PRIVE Shoes 37 *
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubou...QQcmdZViewItem *are just jumping up! I saw the listing about 20 mins and it was still at $0.99, now its already 100 something..haha you ladies move fast!*


 
ladies im hoping you can help..... i am getting really confused with this seller.... I asked her to re-measure because the insole doesnt fit what is usually a 37 and this is the response i got

Hi, 
I remeasured the shoes and get exactly 9 1/8" from tip to heel. Measured outside from tip to heel is 7"(tape measurer not curved, just straight across.)


*- atlantichome*

what do you all think??


----------



## more_CHOOS

heat97 said:


> ladies im hoping you can help..... i am getting really confused with this seller.... I asked her to re-measure because the insole doesnt fit what is usually a 37 and this is the response i got
> 
> Hi,
> I remeasured the shoes and get exactly 9 1/8" from tip to heel. Measured outside from tip to heel is 7"(tape measurer not curved, just straight across.)
> 
> 
> *- atlantichome*
> 
> what do you all think??


 
my sis had a pair of NP's in sz 37 and she measured it to be 9 1/8".  I almost fit them and I wear size 35, so it's possible.  If I had the slings tighten I would have fit them perfectly...but that was just one pair so I don't know...


----------



## 8seventeen19

Hey *heat* I know you and I are bidding against each other on these and I have asked that lady like 3 times to measure and remeasure and that is what she keeps telling me too.


----------



## evolkatie

heat97 said:


> ladies im hoping you can help..... i am getting really confused with this seller.... I asked her to re-measure because the insole doesnt fit what is usually a 37 and this is the response i got
> 
> Hi,
> I remeasured the shoes and get exactly 9 1/8" from tip to heel. Measured outside from tip to heel is 7"(tape measurer not curved, just straight across.)
> 
> 
> *- atlantichome*
> 
> what do you all think??



I think that sounds about right, a lot of my tts 37.5 shoes are normally around 9.25~9.75in, my 37.5 decolletes are 9.5in for the insole.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I am going to go measure my 35 VPs really quick...


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Heat* If she is not including the curve, and only measuring straight, it may be throwing the measurements off. I doubt these run that much smaller. I suppose worst case scenario, if you get them and they don' fit you could always resell.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Ok, my VPs in a 35 are 9" exactly...


----------



## heat97

i just think she is using a ruler..... idk it is very confusing lol


----------



## 8seventeen19

Hey Jetset.. I think that if I win, and they don't fit I would resell them to heat, and hopefully she would do the same for me


----------



## JetSetGo!

For accurate measurements she should be using a cloth measuring tape. There is no way she can get a correct measurement of these shoes with a ruler.


----------



## evolkatie

when in doubt, just buy! lol they're gorgeous, I'm sure someone will gladly take them off your hands  

i know for sure they're going to be small for me so I'm not bidding on this one.


----------



## heat97

shoeaddictklw said:


> Hey Jetset.. I think that if I win, and they don't fit I would resell them to heat, and hopefully she would do the same for me


 

omg you jsut read my mindddddd!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^^ HAHA
You're in NYC.. I'm so flippin jealous.. I am ready to move back!


----------



## heat97

omg nude privatita's!!!!!! size 38.5 bin 699

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## heat97

shoeaddictklw said:


> ^^^ HAHA
> You're in NYC.. I'm so flippin jealous.. I am ready to move back!


 
ohh you wont be jealous in january when it is -10 with 10 inches of snow and ice lol hahaha


----------



## karwood

shoeaddictklw said:


> BUT Karwood.. that COLOR!!


 
Forget what I post.  I misread. 

They are 39,. In the size she put 8.5 and I thought they were too small. 

The color is TDF,  but I need to think about it some more


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^^ Indeed I will.. I went to school there. I miss it soooooo much. Everyday. Even when it's 100 degrees in the middle of July.


----------



## JRed

these are half a size too big for me but it's oh so tempting.

python vp with burgandy tip, size 40.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...876&_trkparms=39:1|65:10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ That's a nice deal!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Holly !!!! Why must I be teased with beautiful shoes!! 
That's just not fair... 600 USD!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Very unique and pretty Espadrilles 37 from a good seller

http://cgi.ebay.com/Summer-Fun-CHRI...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-RED-TIGER-PRIVE-SHOES-SIZE-39_W0QQitemZ150262011323QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150262011323&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C65%3A15&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
I think these are the Red Karey NPs 
Sz 39 *£51.00 NR*


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
NIB Red Patent No. Prive Slingbacks with Gold toe & Heel Sz. 40
$299 NR


----------



## irishiris8

JRed said:


> these are half a size too big for me but it's oh so tempting.
> 
> python vp with burgandy tip, size 40.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-python-snake-skin-very-prive-heels_W0QQitemZ260254869876QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260254869876&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 

OMG!!! Why are you showing these to me?


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^ They are the best deal ever huh?????/


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

heat97 said:


> omg you jsut read my mindddddd!!!!!!!!!!!


 
I am a 37 and have been watching them too. If either of you wins and the other doesnt want it - please let me know. I dont want to have 3 of us bidding against each other!


----------



## JRed

irishiris8 said:


> OMG!!! Why are you showing these to me?



omg, i'm so tempted too.  it's the exact colour i want.  i can put those heel grips in, right?!??  omg!


----------



## 8seventeen19

SOMEONE please buy those fab pythons in sz 40 from the UK those are unbelievable!! yes you can put grips in!! The things we do for amazing shoes!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

This is what she just wrote to me about the 9 1/8" measurement...
Hi, 
I am measuring along the curves of the shoe. The insole measurement can differ quite a bit among same size shoes due to the incline of the shoe. These shoes are sized correctly. Do your other Prive have a 4 1/4" heel because that will affect the insole measurement. 
Please let me know of what other assistance I can be!!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I don't know but I love those!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200234050615&BackToListReferer=http%3A%2F%2Fmy.ebay.com%2Fws%2FeBayISAPI.dll%3FMyEbayBeta
Sixties in Camel 35.5 $125.. great deal! BIN $250


----------



## angelstacie04

awww crap, i bought the vps but i forgot do the live 20% thing. o what the heck ever. Damn that 160 or whatever it would be. in my mind im cussing myself out bc i didnt but im happy, lol hahahahhahahha im like idk OMG OMG OMG IM EXCITED WHOOOO HOOOOOO IM GONNA HAVE EXOTICS OMG OMG LIKE ITS MY DREAM. WOW HOLY CRAP. IM TOO EXCITED TO EVEN LOOK FOR SMILES. OMG. I NEED TO CALM DOWN. I AM SO BANNING MYSELF. my dad is going to kill me, i gotta transfer balances holy crap.:


----------



## 8seventeen19

NO YOU DIDN'T!! I knew if anyone would you would!! I meant to PM you!! Congrats!! I cannot WAIT to see pics!


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ Congrats angelstacie, those are GORGEOUS!!!  Remember to post modeling pics!!!


----------



## JRed

i was just about to bite the bullet and go for it but you beat me to it.  i'm glad it's a tpfer though. congrats, angelstacie!  i hope they are even more stunning in real life and don't forget MODELLING PICS, please!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Not a great deal, but sold out (and one of my FAVS) Beige Mad Marys sz 36 BIN $825

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## angelstacie04

shoeaddictklw said:


> NO YOU DIDN'T!! I knew if anyone would you would!! I meant to PM you!! Congrats!! I cannot WAIT to see pics!


 

I will never in my life go shopping with you unless i have a million dollars because you enable me like through my mind, omg. shoe addict, u are corrupting me. i cant be your best forum friend anymore. you just find too much for me to buy and not to pass up. you are super bad!!!!!! I jumped on these shoes like white on rice, lol, all because i didnt get my 75% off table at target yesterday for my potential apartment lol. It was a table there and i was like should i get it, or no, and crap and then i went to get it and somebody bought it. it was 50 from 200. then i saw these and i was like size 4..... BUY THEM THINGS NOW, lol. So hopefully they fit. If not, they will be sitting on the coffee table until i come by a 41.


----------



## 8seventeen19

LOL I would have died for those seriously!! I was like 800 USD!! Screw the purple Fontanete's!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Oh and BTW, thats what my brother always says too!


----------



## angelstacie04

shoeaddictklw said:


> LOL I would have died for those seriously!! I was like 800 USD!! Screw the purple Fontanete's!!


 
lol, they werent even on my sig, lol. OMG I'm gonna be like one of my CL heroes. Stinas!!!! Yay!!! I swear I look up to you ladies, and maybe gentlemen, lol. You all are like my shopping peers. Like, Stinas, JetSetGo, More_Choos, Ledatomica *sorry if im spelling wrong im just soo excited", shoe addict, daisy duke..., ashakes..., laureenthemean, and everyone. You all are my shopping heroes!!!!!! I lve yal!!!!


----------



## angelstacie04

PYTHONS SZ 37 STARTING At 424!!!!!!!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## IslandSpice

karwood said:


> Oh!! those are in my size, but I already have the Castillana in olive suede and the Armadillo on pre-order. I think I need to chill out on the D'Orsays.


 
Can you tell me how these ran for you compared to your US size? Thank you!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I think tts to 1/2 size down because they are d'orsays.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I ordered the Armadillo 1/2 size down from my US size. Hope this helps!


----------



## Stinas

wow...this thread goes faster and faster every time I look at it. lol
More choos - that seller is good...i have bought from them before....just in case you are wondering.  IMO measuring shoes is very hard....i could never get an accurate measurment.  
excuse all my spelling....im not in a deleting mood lol


----------



## daisyduke947

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

These look exactly like mine. LOL. Mallorca Espadrille in green (it's oddly called Khaki, I saw that online too at Barneys and Saks) and in a size 37. It fits a size 7 to 8. Price is $124.98 or $126 for Buy It Now.


----------



## laureenthemean

Champagne satin Very Noeud, size 41
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Yellow suede flats w/ blue bow, size 40.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Red patent Joli Noeud Dorcet, size 38.5, BIN $350
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

White Ambrosina, size 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## luxlover

Red patent Joli Noeud Dorcet, size 38.5, BIN $350
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Lo...QQcmdZViewItem

This is a great deal. Too bad its not a 37 or 37.5, otherwise I would be all over this deal!


----------



## shoecrazy

HURRRY!

Lace yoyo zeppas $336.10 at Saks - size 36 and 37.5

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446143312







Black patent joli noeud dorcet in black patent - a bunch of sizes - $310.09
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446174741


----------



## themgdinosaur

gone so fast...


----------



## JetSetGo!

SOOOOOO fast!!!!


----------



## joanniii

awww man! I actually liked those lace ones


----------



## Azusa

i like those lace ones too!!


----------



## JRed

these python simples are still available.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JRed

python hung ups

http://cgi.ebay.com/BN-CHRISTIAN-LO...NameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em122


----------



## heat97

Jolie Noued 957 Satin Slides---- Black lots of sizes!!! How does this run????? eeekkk

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446174703&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709790&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1214314379778&ev19=4:11


----------



## heat97

shoecrazy said:


> HURRRY!
> 
> Lace yoyo zeppas $336.10 at Saks - size 36 and 37.5
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446143312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black patent joli noeud dorcet in black patent - a bunch of sizes - $310.09
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446174741


 

I want those lace yoyo zeppas sooo bad if anyone sees them let me know!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^I was like oh oh oh lace ones... I HAVE those!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Saks' Louboutin isn't working for me.... 
Did we shut it down?


----------



## irishiris8

Congrats, angelstacie!!!  Thanks for saving me from myself- lol


----------



## missD

I want to buy the noeud but i canttttttttttttt.... because I have no where to waer them too!


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^^ OHHH BULL!!!! I live in MS land of NOTHING! I have not a clue where I will wear mine to. Probably save them for a trip to see my tPfers in Houston or Dallas.. or I may just prance around my house!


----------



## irishiris8

Or wear them to the supermarket- who cares!  lol, I think they can make you feel so wonderful, so wear them anywhere you please!


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Search-Show?pid=15901%2e6085&cgid=SHOES05&prefn1=designer&prefv1=Christian%20Louboutin&start=90&sz=1

Simple Pumps in Bubble Gum! Sz. 10 $345


----------



## DamierAddict

if i am a us size 7.5 ... what size would i be in helmuts?


----------



## 8seventeen19

36.5 definitely


----------



## 8seventeen19

Are those wine Hercules in your avatar *Damier*??


----------



## heat97

how do the noueds slide run??? the ones i posted....


----------



## joanniii

heat97 said:


> Jolie Noued 957 Satin Slides---- Black lots of sizes!!! How does this run????? eeekkk
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446174703&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709790&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1214314379778&ev19=4:11




Noo there aren't it's only 37 and 37.5 left now


----------



## ohNina

how do the noueds slide run??? the ones i posted

I have the kitten heel version of that shoe and had to size up a whole size.  You may be able to get away with a 1/2 size larger since the heel is high and your foot will slip down a little.


----------



## laureenthemean

heat97 said:


> how do the noueds slide run??? the ones i posted....


I went up half a size, and my feet are pretty wide.


----------



## DamierAddict

shoeaddictklw said:


> Are those wine Hercules in your avatar *Damier*??



they are more on the brownish side


----------



## heat97

laureenthemean said:


> I went up half a size, and my feet are pretty wide.


 

now i'm too late for my own post lol.. I should have just ordered the 7 and 7.5  kicking myself...


----------



## laureenthemean

Red patent Rolando, size 40, BIN $499
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:us


----------



## heat97

HURRY PRIVATITA PYTHON SIZE 40 $821 25% OFF

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## 8seventeen19

^ Gone


----------



## angelstacie04

irishiris8 said:


> Congrats, angelstacie!!! Thanks for saving me from myself- lol


 
aww thanks, im excited! I wish i could be saying that to you because I really need to save money but oh well, ill look cute saviing money next month lol


----------



## angelstacie04

missD said:


> I want to buy the noeud but i canttttttttttttt.... because I have no where to waer them too!


 

You can wear them in the house and be a louboutin housewife!!!


----------



## chanell0ve

that was quick!


----------



## luxlover

i am always too late for everything on this page


----------



## laureenthemean

luxlover said:


> i am always too late for everything on this page


*Lux*, you pick up great deals all the time!


----------



## Stinas

Damier - Go DOWN a full size.  So if your a size 37.5 get a 36.5 or 36 in the Helmut


----------



## Stinas

Helmut - Size 35.5 - Black Kid
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 8seventeen19

MY HOLLY GRAIL!!! NO WAY!!!! I wonder if those will be too big?!?!


----------



## Stinas

^^If you have the VP in a 35 those will be wayyy too big.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Stinas said:


> ^^If you have the VP in a 35 those will be wayyy too big.


 
Well, I am finding out that I am all over the place in Loubies... What did you take in your Fontanete? I am a 36...


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

HTF 35 Black Mad Mary's 
BIN $799


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Red Decollete's 35.5 $202.00
Someone buy these so I don't!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
$499 Sz. 35.5 (Another buy, so I don't!!)


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Black Patent Slingbacks no idea what style Sz. 37.5 & 38 $9.95 starting bid


----------



## socalboo

^Those look like Dear Nans


----------



## socalboo

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Red Decollete's 35.5 $202.00
> Someone buy these so I don't!!!



Oh gosh, are you kiddin' me? Those are a steal! Wonder how high the bidding will go?


----------



## socalboo

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> $499 Sz. 35.5 (Another buy, so I don't!!)



I sooo want these!


----------



## 8seventeen19

socalboo said:


> ^Those look like Dear Nans


 That's a funny name... hehehe


----------



## socalboo

Yeah, there's one with a shorter heel called the Petite Nan!


----------



## samoXenina

black Glitter Ballerina flats size 38
$298
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Id=cat000000&index=0&cmCat=cat000000cat980731


----------



## luxlover

^^ what happened to the additional 25% on sale stuff at Neimanmarcus.com?


----------



## luxlover

samoXenina said:


> black Glitter Ballerina flats size 38
> $298
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Id=cat000000&index=0&cmCat=cat000000cat980731



these are coming home to me .......dude, i really shouldnt come to this page. I'm suppose to be on a shopping ban..


----------



## dallas

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-camo-ponyhair-PIGALLE-SHOES-41-5-10_W0QQitemZ230262885035QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

luxlover said:


> these are coming home to me .......dude, i really shouldnt come to this page. I'm suppose to be on a shopping ban..


And you were complaining that you always come too late...I've learned that coming here is exactly the opposite of what you should do on a ban.


----------



## karwood

I bought these! I was feeling kind of bummed out over my Yoyo Zeppas, so I decided to treat myself to these to cheer me up. Oh ALSO- I am getting $130 cashback plus I got $10 off for shipping. Thanks ShoeAddict for posting these!




shoeaddictklw said:


> *LOVE* these shoes.. wrong size...
> Castillana Sz. 39- relisted with a lower price.. I think. $ 629
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Castillana-Prive-Shoes-Pumps-39-8-5_W0QQitemZ130233091186QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Good buy, *karwood*, love the color!


----------



## letsgoshopping

For some reason it's not letting me post a link, but these just showed up on ebay. They're really unique and super cool! Size 38.5 BIN $299. If I wasn't on a ban I'd snag these suckers!


----------



## 8seventeen19

YAY Karwood those are so unique I just *LOVE* them!!


----------



## socalboo

Very nice *karwood*! Awesome color, awesome shoe!


----------



## laureenthemean

Oh, the rare striped Simple!  I have them and love them!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ We're shoe twins now because I bought them!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

^ Those are so girly I love them!!


----------



## laureenthemean

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ We're shoe twins now because I bought them!!!


Oh YAY!  Be sure to post pics!  I absolutely love these shoes! (I got the same size even, though they're a little too small for me.)


----------



## luxlover

laureenthemean said:


> And you were complaining that you always come too late...I've learned that coming here is exactly the opposite of what you should do on a ban.


 
haha well I have a NM gift card for 125, so I figured I should use it. Plus, these really arent for me anyways so I didnt really break my shopping ban. I'm getting these for my mom (she cant really do heels anymore). I love my Louboutins sky high..hahaha


----------



## luxlover

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ We're shoe twins now because I bought them!!!


 
Congrats My Purse Addiction.Both you and Laureen now own these super cool shoes. I was just drooling over the picture of these shoes yesterday on Laureen's facebook.


----------



## laureenthemean

Aw, thanks *lux*!  And that's so nice of you to buy those for your mom!  I've got my eye on some Loubs for my sister...


----------



## daisyduke947

Those pink and red striped pumps are so cool!!


----------



## Missrocks

Red patent simple pump Barney's size 10 345-
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Search-Show?pid=15901%2e6085&cgid=MAIN04&start=74&sz=1


----------



## laureenthemean

Missrocks said:


> Red patent simple pump Barney's size 10 345-
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...Show?pid=15901.6085&cgid=MAIN04&start=74&sz=1


These are the bubble gum, which are more of a dark pink (definitely more pink IRL than the Barney's picture).


----------



## Missrocks

^ Good to know! Sorry!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*My Purse Addiction* Yippee!!!!!! Those are awesome!!!!! Congrats! And what a steal!!!!!!!


----------



## keya

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ We're shoe twins now because I bought them!!!



Aww, congrats!! I really wanted those but I was too late :shame:  They were at least half a size too big for me, though, but since they're one of my HG shoes I would've just stuffed the toe box with cotton or something :shame: 
Enjoy them!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Though I would probably ask for more pix before buying, I think these Bruges are real
40.5 $475 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Brown suede Super Woman, size 38.5, BIN $599
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWB-Louboutin-S...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
If only I didn't have such giant calves.


----------



## evolkatie

whoaa, those look so cool and a very good price for super boots


----------



## 8seventeen19

Why does he have to make boots for such teeny calves? I can't wear his or J Choos. I have a pair of 1200 boots that the DH bought me last Christmas that he doesn't understand why on earth I can't wear his gift!


----------



## laureenthemean

shoeaddictklw said:


> Why does he have to make boots for such teeny calves? I can't wear his or J Choos. I have a pair of 1200 boots that the DH bought me last Christmas that he doesn't understand why on earth I can't wear his gift!


Ugh, I can't find any knee-high boots that fit my calves.  I have to either buy cheap ones (pleather is stretchy) or take them to a cobbler to add elastic panels.


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^ Same here... I actually found some pretty decent ones in the V Secret Catalogue. Its the cheapest pair of shoes I have... actually got them off an ebay powerseller for $14!!! LOL
I cannot put the elastic in these because they are bottle green.. like a teal green in patent leather... so they just sit in my closet looking pretty.


----------



## evolkatie

glad to know that im not the only one. i was literally crying last fall cause i wanted boots that cover my calves but nothing fit.


----------



## laureenthemean

evolkatie said:


> glad to know that im not the only one. i was literally crying last fall cause i wanted boots that cover my calves but nothing fit.


I was also so disappointed last fall, but determined.  I finally found some at Payless that fit, and a pair at DSW.  Not ideal, but they're cute, and cheap!  I also bought a pair of shearling Gucci boots and had some elastic added.


----------



## 8seventeen19

No boots for me! Good thing it doesn't get really really cold here in the south.


----------



## luxlover

these boots are cute, but i think they might be overly sexy....Louboutins are already extremely sexy and give off a certain image. Over the knee boots might make the sexy image a little overboard imo??


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^ Takes a _very_ confident woman to wear...


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh, *luxlover*, I'd wear those in a heartbeat.

*White patent leather Simples!!* Size 8.5 - $416
http://bluefly.com/pages/products/d...=christian+louboutin&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial


----------



## laureenthemean

Because of the opening in the back, you can always fold it over and make them knee-length instead.


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Someone buy these NOW before I do!!!
Suede Gray Lade Gres!!! 36 $795


----------



## daisyduke947

^ OHMIGOD I WANT THEM!!!!!

Please, please, pleeeaaase! Someone buy them for me!!! I can't buy them but I'd buy them in a second!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

^ I thought of you daisy when I saw them!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Aww!! 

Ahh jeez. They aren't the black but they are so beautiful! Ijustdon'thave800dollars!!!


----------



## angora

NIB Louboutin Guizines, starting bid $399:
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200234150677&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## 8seventeen19

Sheesh after my little spending spree today and the one I will do tomorrow I know I cannot do 800 for ones that I am not completely lusting over. Those would look fab with my grey jeans though...


----------



## socalboo

^ Grey jeans=hot!


----------



## FabulousDiva

Lola Nude 38, 37, 39.5
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1214363687457&ev19=1:9

Piluca Red 10
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1214363687462&ev19=1:11


----------



## samoXenina

yellow/green yoyo peeptoe size 36 BIN $115
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## karwood

daisyduke947 said:


> Aww!!
> 
> Ahh jeez. They aren't the black but they are so beautiful! Ijustdon'thave800dollars!!!


 
Awww Daisy! I was glancing over this sticky, I saw the Lady Gres in Suede Gray. I thought of you and then I read your last posts. :cry:


----------



## daisyduke947

karwood said:


> Awww Daisy! I was glancing over this sticky, I saw the Lady Gres in Suede Gray. I thought of you and then I read last posts. :cry:



Well I've applied for a few jobs, so hopefully I'll get one and get some money. :cry: 
Unfortunately I was laid off a month ago, so I've been a bit tight. I'm only 19, so I'll get money at some point! LOL.

I adore them, but I think I'd rather wait until my black suede Lady Gres, or use money to buy another style I like just as much. But ugh, if I had that kind of money? I'd get one in black suede and one in some satin colour. Or another suede, like the grey or charcoal. Hahaha.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

daisyduke947 said:


> *White patent leather Simples!!* Size 8.5 - $416
> http://bluefly.com/pages/products/d...=christian+louboutin&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial


 
Those are the Simples I just returned! The patent was reallly thin and the overall quality wasn't up to par. I would recommend passing on these.


----------



## more_CHOOS

were these posted???  worth mentioning again!!  Yoyo Pythons sz 37 $424

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

*crossing fingers* do these run 2 sizes small? ...wishful thinking...


----------



## luxlover

samoXenina said:


> yellow/green yoyo peeptoe size 36 BIN $115
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-36-Yoyo-Peeptoe-Yellow-Green-Heels_W0QQitemZ180256907998QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



aw..I know a TPFer bought these for her mom originally. I am sorry they didnt work out for her mom.


----------



## luxlover

more_CHOOS said:


> were these posted???  worth mentioning again!!  Yoyo Pythons sz 37 $424
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-Louboutin-Python-Skin-Pump-Shoe-Sz-7_W0QQitemZ150262901958QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> *crossing fingers* do these run 2 sizes small? ...wishful thinking...



these are very pretty. unfortunately, the heel is a bit lower than I would like


----------



## angelstacie04

more_CHOOS said:


> were these posted??? worth mentioning again!! Yoyo Pythons sz 37 $424
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-Louboutin-Python-Skin-Pump-Shoe-Sz-7_W0QQitemZ150262901958QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> *crossing fingers* do these run 2 sizes small? ...wishful thinking...


 

yep, i posted them after i bought my pythons. the are rather divine! if they were 6 sizes two big, id buy them.

Activas BIN 450  size 36.5?  http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## joanniii

OMG I thought I had found a deal but then it's all sold out. why is it still being displayed 
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Search-Show?pid=15901%2e5995&cgid=SHOES10&prefn1=designer&prefv1=Christian%20Louboutin&start=11&sz=1


----------



## daisyduke947

angelstacie04 said:


> yep, i posted them after i bought my pythons. the are rather divine! if they were 6 sizes two big, id buy them.
> 
> Activas BIN 450  size 36.5?  http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



These are my shooooes! I'm not sure I want repainted ones though.


----------



## babypie

I love these, candy cane for the feet! 



letsgoshopping said:


> For some reason it's not letting me post a link, but these just showed up on ebay. They're really unique and super cool! Size 38.5 BIN $299. If I wasn't on a ban I'd snag these suckers!


----------



## luxlover

joanniii said:


> OMG I thought I had found a deal but then it's all sold out. why is it still being displayed
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=11&sz=1



Barneys.com has a really weird system....they almost never have the shoes, yet they keep on listing it..


----------



## joanniii

does anybody know which dept' stores ship internationally?
I would really love some of the shoes that are on sale right now... ush:


----------



## daisyduke947

Net-A-Porter.com ships internationally. It can be REALLY expensive though. You could always call a store and talk to an associate and ask if they are willing to ship internationally. You might get a better deal through a person as opposed to online.

Ooh and places like BergdorfGoodman.com will say that they won't ship internationally online, but you can call a number and you can have someone ship it to you. Or call the store in New York.


----------



## luxlover

Neiman Marcus also ships internationally. You have to use the live chat option or call the toll free number to talk to someone to place the order though.


----------



## joanniii

Awesome! thanks for the heads up. Though I think it will be pretty hard because by the time I call up the online deals would have flown out the window already


----------



## laureenthemean

^If you call the stores, they can check store stock, which is different from online stock.


----------



## joanniii

really?!Excellent! 
Thanks again!


----------



## angora

Size 37 - $326.25
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732


----------



## Rog

Oh My god they were beautiful shoes I feel your pain


----------



## sara999

blue karey VPs, 39.5


----------



## JRed

lizard 5 inch pigalles, 40.5....  stunning!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LOUBOUTIN-BLA...304&_trkparms=39:1|65:10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## more_CHOOS

joli in pink is back in size 38 $413

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## JetSetGo!

JRed said:


> lizard 5 inch pigalles, 40.5....  stunning!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LOUBOUTIN-BLA...304&_trkparms=39:1|65:10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14




Those are gorgeous! 
They're a little too big for me though...


----------



## angelstacie04

JRed said:


> lizard 5 inch pigalles, 40.5.... stunning!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-WHITE-LIZARD-SKIN-5-HEELS-UNWORN-S-7_W0QQitemZ280239769304QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280239769304&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 

OMG, WOW!!!! My anemone are a 40.5 so i wanna believe these would fit right? BTW do you all think i should get these or wait for the lizard VPs? you can PM so that the thread doesn't get cluddered. PLease tell me what you think!!


----------



## angelstacie04

CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN France magenta kitten heels shoe 40

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130233119664&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=003


----------



## lorrmich

babypie said:


> I love these, candy cane for the feet!


 
I want these!  I am not finding them.  Are they still there?


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^ A tPFer bought them last night!


----------



## lorrmich

^^thanks, at least I won't drive myself crazy searching for them.  I'm glad someone from here got them.  Probably bettter it wasn't me anyway


----------



## angelstacie04

*Christian Louboutin HOT PINK SUEDE SUMMER 08 PUMP HEELS*

SZ 35.5 $369 or BO

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250261059436&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.com%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3Ffrom%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm37%26satitle%3D250261059436%26category0%3D%26fvi%3D1

*BNIB Christian Louboutin Yoyos Orlato 36 black heels CL w/crystals*

$499.99 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200233546506&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.com%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3Ffrom%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm37%26satitle%3D200233546506%26category0%3D%26fvi%3D1


----------



## MKWMDA

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christain-Lou...rkparms=72:12|39:1|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Silver Pailette Pigalle 120 -39
500Euro, or 395GBP

SEXY!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Those are HOT *MK*! 
The DH would make fun of me relentlessly though.. haha


----------



## MKWMDA

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FANTASTIC-PAI...rkparms=72:12|39:1|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Red Patent Leather/Wood Wedge  UK6-maybe a US 39? Not sure.

These are REALLY cute! And LOW starting bid!


----------



## MKWMDA

shoeaddictklw said:


> Those are HOT *MK*!
> The DH would make fun of me relentlessly though.. haha



I would totally feel like a disco ball. An awesomely fabulous disco ball! I would bring the party, wherever I went!


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^ Absolutely!! I would totally rock those at the gay clubs!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Mad Mary size 40, BIN $550
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Edit:  Oops, put the wrong price before.


----------



## 8seventeen19

WHOA! Better price than I paid for mine on sale @ Barneys!


----------



## ceseeber

any suggestions on how the Mad Marys fit? 
I have a 39 in Architek, but seem 1/2 size too small and a 39.5 in Privatas that seem to fit perfectly. Would the mad Marys in 40 be perfect or 1/2 size too small? Also can these be stretched?

thanks


----------



## niccig

Are ebay discount codes appropriate for this thread?  If so, I have one for 10%.


----------



## laureenthemean

I think the 40s would fit.  You could try to get the stretched, but I'm not sure how well that would work because of the style of the shoe and the fact that they are patent leather.


----------



## 8seventeen19

niccig said:


> Are ebay discount codes appropriate for this thread? If so, I have one for 10%.


 
YES PLEASE!!! 
I just had to edit: I will love you forever!


----------



## 8seventeen19

laureenthemean said:


> I think the 40s would fit. You could try to get the stretched, but I'm not sure how well that would work because of the style of the shoe and the fact that they are patent leather.


 
I've had my patent boots stretched 4 times... didn't do anything for them...


----------



## My Purse Addiction

niccig said:


> Are ebay discount codes appropriate for this thread? If so, I have one for 10%.


 
Ebay codes are usually will work only with the account to which they were issued.


----------



## niccig

Ok   I'm pretty sure you have to have your ebay and paypal accounts linked for this to work, so instructions for that are here:

http://pages.ebay.com/help/paypal/linking.html

FYI, after I linked my ebay and paypal accounts, I started getting all sorts of ebay coupons emailed to me; I got 10% off coupons last month and this month.

10% off (max discount of $100) - CJUNE0810P

$10 off shipping (woot, get 2-day shipping for the price of regular!) - CJUNE10SHIP

I think both require you to pay with PayPal, and the two can't be used together, I tried


----------



## 8seventeen19

Hey, it never hurts to try so I thank you!


----------



## niccig

As Purse pointed out, this may or may not work; I've used the monthly 10% off codes successfully though when they weren't sent specifically to me (meaning, I found them on the internet somewhere).

EDIT: If the code works, you can also get the Live.com cashback with it; I just got $120 off a pair of Declics by doing that (well, I haven't gotten the Live cashback payment yet, but you know what I mean).


----------



## 8seventeen19

& Those look like generic codes so we'll see!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Can you only use this once or multipule times?


----------



## niccig

The May one only let me use it once.  BTW, June coupon expires on June 30.


----------



## ceseeber

laureenthemean said:


> Mad Mary size 40, BIN $550
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Mad-Mary-Shoes_W0QQitemZ290241361202QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Edit: Oops, put the wrong price before.


 

oh, I'm sad, the Mad Marys are gone...that was quick!


----------



## evolkatie

shoeaddict- I think if it's on your account, you can only use it once.


----------



## 8seventeen19

*Katie*, that's what I figured. I have a big CL purchase coming up here this week and a couple others so I will save it... *BTW*, love your avatar!


----------



## evolkatie

shoeaddictklw said:


> *Katie*, that's what I figured. I have a big CL purchase coming up here this week and a couple others so I will save it... *BTW*, love your avatar!



thanks  

since I'm always checking up that live.com thing, if it bumps back up to 20-25% i'll make sure to let you know.


----------



## ledaatomica

NP glitters $350 starting bid 36.5  (not sure if this was posted already)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190232377638


----------



## shoecrazy

^ nope, and I'm sure many people will be very excited!


----------



## shoecrazy

Silver Sometimes size 39 - $483.75

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml;?itemId=prod51180039


----------



## 8seventeen19

Glitters are mine mine mine mine mine!!! LOL


----------



## 8seventeen19

I'll give my left arm for them!!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Grey suede Mad Mary, size 38.5 $375 BIN
If I didn't already have these, I would get them in a heartbeat
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 8seventeen19

^Sheesh good deal! If they were my size I'd be all over them.. & I have them in black!


----------



## laureenthemean

^I saw those!  If only they were half a size bigger...if I got my true size, could I stretch them to fit?
Edit:  I guess we'll see!


----------



## 8seventeen19

What did you take in Rolandos??


----------



## shoecrazy

Someone beat me to those Mad Marys by a second - I clicked Buy It Now but they were gone when I hit confirm! Oh well, that's probably good - I've been trying to cut back!


----------



## laureenthemean

My EB Rolandos are a 39.5, but I should have gotten a 39.


----------



## angelstacie04

shoeaddictklw said:


> Glitters are mine mine mine mine mine!!! LOL


 

OMG i just got home and saw them and i was going to pm you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

That was quick!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Sorry, *shoecrazy*!  I'll let you know if they don't work out for me, though.


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^^ It was you! At LEAST it was a tPFer. Wear them well Laureen! Congrats!


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Gold Ballet Flats $149 Sz 36


----------



## shoecrazy

No problem, Laureen - you saved me from myself.

But do PM me if they're too small


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Black Satin Very Prive Sz 37 with Black Glitter Toe $349
I have never seen these!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

I hope I can make them work.  They were such a great deal, I couldn't resist.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I wouldn't have been able to either.. PLEASE tell me you used a live.com coupon?!?!


----------



## 8seventeen19

PS, I think they will... Mine are a half size too big ( they are only 36's) but there's NOOO freakin way I am giving them up!!! I put foot petals in them and they are much better.


----------



## sara999

yay laureen!


----------



## laureenthemean

Oh, I totally forgot about the live.com thing!  I would have been to late to buy the shoes, though, and they're such a good deal anyway that I don't feel too bad.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, Sara!  I have always loved the Mad Mary, but was hesitant b/c I thought the black patent combined with the studs was maybe a little too much.  I love gray suede anything, so these are perfect!


----------



## chanell0ve

do they run true to the size? i wear a 37.5 can i fit these?


shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Black-Satin-Glitter-Prive-Heels-37_W0QQitemZ190232383040QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Black Satin Very Prive Sz 37 with Black Glitter Toe $349
> I have never seen these!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

chanell0ve said:


> do they run true to the size? i wear a 37.5 can i fit these?


From what I've read on this thread, VPs run TTS or half a size up.


----------



## angelstacie04

laureenthemean said:


> Thanks, Sara! I have always loved the Mad Mary, but was hesitant b/c I thought the black patent combined with the studs was maybe a little too much. I love gray suede anything, so these are perfect!


 

Aww congrats laureen!!!!!!1 You deserve it, your always finding a good deal for everyone!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, *stacie*! (PS-Hope the Mouche works out for you!)


----------



## angelstacie04

Christian Louboutin Blue Tiger Very Prive ~ 38/8


http://cgi.ebay.com/770-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## angelstacie04

laureenthemean said:


> Thanks, *stacie*! (PS-Hope the Mouche works out for you!)


  aww thanks, im happy bc you called me Stacie, thats my real name, other tpfers call me angel lol but i guess the username is confusing, no big. I bought a ivory 41 mouche but it was wayyy too big so now i made my bf sell it for me bc he's an ebay selling master  so he claims lol. I haven't received the black ones but i really hope they fit bc i hate selling stuff on ebay.


----------



## sara999

yeah i know what you mean laureen, i love the MM but they are a bit harsh. evne thouhg i lvoe them for that!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I GOT THE GLITTERS!!!


----------



## angelstacie04

shoeaddictklw said:


> I GOT THE GLITTERS!!!


 
YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ledaatomica

shoeaddictklw said:


> I GOT THE GLITTERS!!!


 
congrats!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Thanks! But me being so excited that she agreed to a decent BIN I FORGOT to use the Live.com 10% OR my 10% Ebay Coupon!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Someone buy these so I don't! Pigalle Patent Leopard 35.5 $349 BIN


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-NIB-P...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
CUTE! Nude Lace YoYos(?) Sz. 38 $149/BIN $369


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Ugh! I need a 38.5 in the Moonbows and size 38s keep showing up on ebay and torturing me.


----------



## evolkatie

OMG those lace yoyos are soo pretty and such a good deal. I'm so tempted, someone please buy them!!


----------



## ledaatomica

Those lace *Moonbows* are gorgeous! a good deal too!


----------



## MKWMDA

angelstacie04 said:


> aww thanks, im happy bc you called me Stacie, thats my real name, other tpfers call me angel lol but i guess the username is confusing, no big. I bought a ivory 41 mouche but it was wayyy too big so now i made my bf sell it for me bc he's an ebay selling master so he claims lol. I haven't received the black ones but i really hope they fit bc i hate selling stuff on ebay.



Is it posted on ebay right now? I think I saw that auction; I thought of you.


----------



## angelstacie04

MKWMDA said:


> Is it posted on ebay right now? I think I saw that auction; I thought of you.


yep, hes so mad i made him do it lol. BTW im not advertising or anything. Awwww, im touched that you thought of me!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope one of us wins those freakin lizards, lol


----------



## fieryfashionist

Omg, these are soo pretty!!   Why did I come to this thread!?   I just purchased two pairs off ebay yesterday, ahh (so I really shouldn't)! 




shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-NIB-PINK-BLACK-LACE-PEEP-TOES-SZ-8-RET-630_W0QQitemZ190232414519QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> CUTE! Nude Lace YoYos(?) Sz. 38 $149/BIN $369


----------



## 8seventeen19

They are very pretty! Wish they were 35.5s!


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Not sure if these have been posted yet
Black Kid Very Prive with Red Tip BIN $450 + 20% off @ Live.com right now!


----------



## socalboo

Good luck with those Mad Marys *laureen*! I hope they work out for you, they are so awesome!

Yay, *shoeaddict*!!! You got the glitters! Woohoo! (Ugh, I wish those Yoyos and/or VPs were my size!)

Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## karwood

shoeaddictklw said:


> I GOT THE GLITTERS!!!


 
Congrats ShoeAddict!! Those are so hard to come by, thanks to Oprah for raving about them! Post pics when you get them.


----------



## joanniii

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Not sure if these have been posted yet
> Black Kid Very Prive with Red Tip BIN $450 + 20% off @ Live.com right now!



Wow they are hot! 
Sorry but I am a bit of a newbie but what is 'Live.com' and how do you get the discounts?


----------



## chanell0ve

laureenthemean said:


> From what I've read on this thread, VPs run TTS or half a size up.


thanks laureen


----------



## karwood

joanniii said:


> Wow they are hot!
> Sorry but I am a bit of a newbie but what is 'Live.com' and how do you get the discounts?


 
Check this thread out:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/35-cash-back-on-ebay-311270.html


----------



## dallas

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Platform-Nude-Decollete-Pumps-41-5_W0QQitemZ260255669121QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Platform-Nude-Decollete-Pumps-41-5_W0QQitemZ260255669121QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260255669121&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1308
Nude Declics 40.5 NR $9


----------



## chanell0ve

congrats on the glitter np shoeaddict...


----------



## JetSetGo!

Congrats on your fabulous new glitters, *Shoeaddict*!

*Laureen* What an awesome deal on your Mad Marys! Loooooove the grey suede!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Thanks a bunch Chanel & Jetset & can't wait to get them!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks *socal* and *JetSet*!  I'm so excited!


----------



## socalboo

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Platform-Nude-Decollete-Pumps-41-5_W0QQitemZ260255669121QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260255669121&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1308
> Nude Declics 40.5 NR $9



Isn't MKWMDA looking for these?


----------



## laureenthemean

^Yeah, but I am pretty sure she needs a 41.


----------



## socalboo

^Aha okay! *laureen*, I can't wait to see your MMs! I bet they're beautiful irl!


----------



## evolkatie

Oh my! I'm not a pro at this but I hope these are real.

http://cgi.ebay.com/HOTTEST-RARE-nu...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## daisyduke947

evolkatie said:


> Oh my! I'm not a pro at this but I hope these are real.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HOTTEST-RARE-nu...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Those look like *Stinas'* toes! Not as pretty though...


----------



## 8seventeen19

evolkatie said:


> Oh my! I'm not a pro at this but I hope these are real.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HOTTEST-RARE-nude-Christian-Louboutin-Architek-39-5_W0QQitemZ260255729701QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 These would definitely be mine if they were smaller.. these are a great deal!


----------



## laureenthemean

Ooooh, I'm so tempted to buy those nude Architeks, but I just know they'll be half a size too big.


----------



## karwood

laureenthemean said:


> Ooooh, I'm so tempted to buy those nude Architeks, but I just know they'll be half a size too big.


 
Just checked to see these and the bid has ended


----------



## rdgldy

shoeaddictklw said:


> These would definitely be mine if they were smaller.. these are a great deal!



Thank you, thank you!! They are my size-just bought them with my 20% off.  You ladies are the best-you really understand my shoe obsession.....


----------



## laureenthemean

Yay, congrats *rdgldy*!  You saved me from buying them.


----------



## 8seventeen19

We've found some *really* good deals for everyone today!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Multi-Colored-Glitter-Heels-Sandals_W0QQitemZ110265139056QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110265139056&_trkparms=72%3A552%7C39%3A1%7C65%3A12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
ANOTHER pair of Glitters Sz. 37.5!!! $110


----------



## evolkatie

so many glitters are popping up  i wish a BIN would come up though


----------



## 8seventeen19

Ask one! Thats how I got mine!!


----------



## evolkatie

shoeaddictklw said:


> Ask one! Thats how I got mine!!



i've already asked but i'm being impatient lol. It's okay though, I've already bought too much this month.


----------



## chanell0ve

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Multi-Colored-Glitter-Heels-Sandals_W0QQitemZ110265139056QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110265139056&_trkparms=72%3A552%7C39%3A1%7C65%3A12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> ANOTHER pair of Glitters Sz. 37.5!!! $110


 
omg..theyre my size!!! Good looking out for us shoeaddict!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

There's a 20% off coupon right now @ live.com I am so mad because after the lady agreed today I was just like omg omg omg omg and FORGOT to use it!


----------



## niccig

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Glitter Simples 100's 37.5, BIN $435


----------



## laureenthemean

^Ooh, dark gray greasepaint!


----------



## Missrocks

Wow! Everyone is find such great deals! Glitters..and Architeks...CONGRATS!!

Those moonbows are too cute!  Too bad they aren't a 37.5.


----------



## laureenthemean

Black patent Yoyo size 37, BIN $250
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## evolkatie

omg! that's cheap  super temping me but i know i shouldnt.


----------



## laureenthemean

Python Privatita, size 39, BIN $680
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## angelstacie04

laureenthemean said:


> Python Privatita, size 39, BIN $680
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Christian-Louboutin-EXOTIC-Pump-Shoes-Heels-9-39_W0QQitemZ170233285024QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

i wish these would fit me


----------



## laureenthemean

Hey, sorry for hijacking this thread, but I'm so happy!  The seller just emailed me about the Mad Marys I bought, and she said she made a mistake in the listing, they're actually size 39!  I think these will fit!


----------



## daisyduke947

laureenthemean said:


> Hey, sorry for hijacking this thread, but I'm so happy!  The seller just emailed me about the Mad Marys I bought, and she said she made a mistake in the listing, they're actually size 39!  I think these will fit!



Aww, YAY! That's fantastic!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that they fit!


----------



## more_CHOOS

laureenthemean said:


> Hey, sorry for hijacking this thread, but I'm so happy! The seller just emailed me about the Mad Marys I bought, and she said she made a mistake in the listing, they're actually size 39! I think these will fit!


 
I went up half a size on the Mad Marys.  Oh and CONGRATS on these awesome shoes!! I love them!  If my DH lets me, I would sleep in them!!!


----------



## luxlover

Laureen, congrats! You got a great deal and the shoes are now guaranteed to fit!! Yay!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, everyone!  I am _so_ excited about these shoes!


----------



## laureenthemean

Alright, I have been drooling over these, but please, someone just put me out of my misery.  I want them so much that it hurts to look at them, but I already have black and navy and am having a hard time choosing between the two.  They are being sold by a fellow tPFer, I believe.  I've seen her other listings, they are legit.

Silver greasepaint Joli Noeud Dorcet, size 38.5, BIN $525
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280238265013


----------



## laureenthemean

Tan leather Rolande, size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ55781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kamilla850

Beige Patent Mad Mary Size 36 BIN $572
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ55780QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kamilla850

laureenthemean said:


> Hey, sorry for hijacking this thread, but I'm so happy! The seller just emailed me about the Mad Marys I bought, and she said she made a mistake in the listing, they're actually size 39! I think these will fit!


 Lauren, that is great news!  I think that a size 39 would fit you much better.  I wear a size 38 in US shoes (38 in Pigalles/Anemones) and I wear a 39 in Mad Marys, so these will be much better suited for you than a 38.5.  Congrats.  I can't wait to see your modeling photos.


----------



## Kamilla850

Here's yet another glitter auction - Glitter NPs Size 37.5
Why is everyone selling their used glitters? I love this shoe and wouldn't want to part with them ever.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Not a great price but a rare find (I don't think that I've seen these on ebay listed before), NGG has White Patent Joli Noued Size 38.5 and 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ KAM, both links are of the Glitter NPs


----------



## laureenthemean

Pink satin booties, size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ55780QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lorrmich

laureenthemean said:


> Alright, I have been drooling over these, but please, someone just put me out of my misery. I want them so much that it hurts to look at them, but I already have black and navy and am having a hard time choosing between the two. They are being sold by a fellow tPFer, I believe. I've seen her other listings, they are legit.
> 
> Silver greasepaint Joli Noeud Dorcet, size 38.5, BIN $525
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280238265013


 
they are mine


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Para La Cruz in PINK!! Sz 36.5 $299 with 15% going to Charity


----------



## laureenthemean

lorrmich said:


> they are mine


Aw, I'm sorry they didn't work out for you!  I sure hope a tPFer picks up these beauties!


----------



## Kamilla850

Sorry if this is ignorant on my part, but I have no idea what a pegali is although it is listed here in silver, size 39 (please check authenticity before bidding because the silver Pigalles have been all over i-offer recently and the fact that it's coming from a zero FB newly registered member is not re-assuring)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Not sure if these have been posted already, but OMG white python Jaws in a size 37.5 for below retail.  This is one of my favorite shoes of all time:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


BNWT Python CL Bag $2,399 which is a great deal considering this bag is gorgeous IRL (I saw it in black recently and it is TDF and well over $3K)
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

K-  Jaws are mine too, I have been searching for these everywhere. Not my size tho.


----------



## evolkatie

Those jaws are soo hot, too bad I have nowhere to wear them to


----------



## keya

laureenthemean said:


> Hey, sorry for hijacking this thread, but I'm so happy!  The seller just emailed me about the Mad Marys I bought, and she said she made a mistake in the listing, they're actually size 39!  I think these will fit!



Oooh, you got Mad Marys, Laureen?! Congrats!! 
What color did you get?? I can't wait to see pics, they're my HG shoe.


----------



## Chins4

Kamilla850 said:


> Sorry if this is ignorant on my part, but I have no idea what a pegali is although it is listed here in silver, size 39 (please check authenticity before bidding because the silver Pigalles have been all over i-offer recently and the fact that it's coming from a zero FB newly registered member is not re-assuring)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-39-silver-Pegali_W0QQitemZ180258451819QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Not sure if these have been posted already, but OMG white python Jaws in a size 37.5 for below retail.  This is one of my favorite shoes of all time:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-White-Python-Pumps-size-37-5_W0QQitemZ120275186640QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> BNWT Python CL Bag $2,399 which is a great deal considering this bag is gorgeous IRL (I saw it in black recently and it is TDF and well over $3K)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-4000D-PYTHON-CHAIN-BAG_W0QQitemZ310062047268QQihZ021QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



OMG Kam those Jaws are  Do they fit the same as VPs?


----------



## laureenthemean

keya said:


> Oooh, you got Mad Marys, Laureen?! Congrats!!
> What color did you get?? I can't wait to see pics, they're my HG shoe.


They're gray suede, which I've never seen before!


----------



## shoecrazy

Pewter yoyo zeppa at NM - 38 - $441.75

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml;?itemId=prod37260032


----------



## 8seventeen19

laureenthemean said:


> They're gray suede, which I've never seen before!


 
They were at Saks and Sold OUT in my size before I could get them...


----------



## shoecrazy

These are tempting me so I better post them here. Black catenitas - size 39 (used) - $700 BIN - a good deal with the 20% cash back.

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-SOLD-OUT-C...889&_trkparms=39:1|65:10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## 8seventeen19

shoecrazy said:


> These are tempting me so I better post them here. Black catenitas - size 39 (used) - $700 BIN - a good deal with the 20% cash back.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-SOLD-OUT-CHristian-Louboutin-Catenita-Blk-sz-39_W0QQitemZ260255898889QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260255898889&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
Really good deal with the 20% off!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^HMMM I wonder if she spent all of her money on shoes or if shes a "one season" girl because thats the same girl that sold her nude Architeks the other day..


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Celebrity-FAVOR...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Same seller, Foxtrots Sz39.5 BIN $350


----------



## laureenthemean

Black satin Desir, size 37.5, $574.22
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1214498455574


----------



## keya

laureenthemean said:


> They're gray suede, which I've never seen before!



Ooh, I think I've seen a pair of those before on ebay Euro. Can't wait to see modeling pics!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Bunny Leopard Current bid $26.01 no reserve!  SIZE 35.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

Nude yoyo sz 39 BIN $425

http://search.ebay.com/louboutin_W0...bfmtsZinsifQQsapplZ1QQtt_encodeZutf8QQxpufuZx


----------



## more_CHOOS

Black Salopette sz 38 BIN $419 wth the 20% off, it's only $336

http://cgi.ebay.com/SEXY-Black-Gold...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## socalboo

Kamilla850 said:


> Beige Patent Mad Mary Size 36 BIN $572
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BEIGE-PATENT-MAD-MARY-SHOES-HEELS-6_W0QQitemZ190232549616QQihZ009QQcategoryZ55780QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Aw, I missed it! I hope someone here got these!

*laureen* ~ I'm so excited to see your grey suedes! That's a happy mistake for you, you get your size, yay!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

*Socal*- I chuckle every time I see Earl!!


----------



## socalboo

hey *shoe*! you're funny! yeah, he makes me laugh too. i have to make an album of his sexy legs, he thinks he's got 'em! what do you think of those miss bunny leopards? maybe if the bidding doesn't go too high...but then again, i think i'd rather have pony than patent right now...


----------



## 8seventeen19

I loooove pony.. hey wanna trade pigalles for Rolandos ( I have the pony)  Just kidding. But I was looking at them and I actually really like them. I would definitely think about getting them but I am going on 7 yes 7 or 8 eek! pairs this _week_!! I think if you can get them at a good price then what the heck! Oh btw, sending the polish off Saturday


----------



## 8seventeen19

& this is what happens ladies when you go on a "self imposed" ban for six months!! Don't do it!!! (the ban that is)


----------



## shopalot

Kamilla850 said:


> Here's yet another glitter auction - Glitter NPs Size 37.5
> *Why is everyone selling their used glitters?* I love this shoe and wouldn't want to part with them ever.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Not a great price but a rare find (I don't think that I've seen these on ebay listed before), NGG has White Patent Joli Noued Size 38.5 and 39
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I keep hoping one is going to pop up in my size! 39.5 incase anyone sees them.:shame:


----------



## 8seventeen19

Shopalot- glitters or the white jolis?


----------



## laureenthemean

shoeaddictklw said:


> Shopalot- glitters or the white jolis?


She wants the Glitters.


----------



## shopalot

Glitters Glitters Glitters
Thanks Lauren!


----------



## evolkatie

ugh, why are people bidding 4 days before the auction ends


----------



## socalboo

^I was wondering the same thing *evolkatie*!


----------



## 8seventeen19

evolkatie said:


> ugh, why are people bidding 4 days before the auction ends


 
I KNOW!! It enrages me when people get into bidding wars so many days out... it's pointless!!! 

You must be talking about the glitters in the 37.5s? I put those on my watch list just to see if my $500 was a good buy yesterday. I am still MAD at myself for not using my 20% live coupon and my 10% ebay coupon but I keep say there will be two more shoes its ok, its ok. It's not working. ush:


----------



## chanell0ve

evolkatie said:


> ugh, why are people bidding 4 days before the auction ends


 i was about to say them same thing..eeerRRRr

dont know if this has been posted yet but its the joli noeud dorcet
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

shoeaddictklw said:


> I KNOW!! It enrages me when people get into bidding wars so many days out... it's pointless!!!
> 
> You must be talking about the glitters in the 37.5s? I put those on my watch list just to see if my $500 was a good buy yesterday. I am still MAD at myself for not using my 20% live coupon and my 10% ebay coupon but I keep say there will be two more shoes its ok, its ok. It's not working. ush:


Definitely a good buy.  It's not unusual for them to sell for $900, and you got the silver, right?  The silver ones are more rare.


----------



## laureenthemean

If anyone wants the Joli Noeud Dorcet, please have Saks do a search!  They are on sale for around $300.


----------



## shoecrazy

laureen - is that where you got your navy ones? Does anyone happen to have the SKU?


----------



## evolkatie

Yes, I was talking about the glitters. They're on my watch list and every time I log into ebay, the price is up another $50-$100. I think $500 is a great price for glitters, esp if they're rumored with a price increase with the next batch


----------



## chanell0ve

does anyone know if saks still have any NP styles on sale?


----------



## daisyduke947

laureenthemean said:


> If anyone wants the Joli Noeud Dorcet, please have Saks do a search!  They are on sale for around $300.



Ahh! I just fell in love with *xboobie*'s. I don't have $300!!


----------



## Kamilla850

chanell0ve said:


> does anyone know if saks still have any NP styles on sale?


 
There were a few pairs of the gold/bronze watersnake NPs on sale, I only saw small sizes like 36 and 36.5 though.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I love you guys' navy but I am not sure what I would wear it with... is the yellow on sale?!?!?


----------



## laureenthemean

shoeaddictklw said:


> I love you guys' navy but I am not sure what I would wear it with... is the yellow on sale?!?!?


Yup, all colors are on sale.


----------



## daisyduke947

Ahh! If only they were still available a week from now. :cry:


----------



## 8seventeen19

laureenthemean said:


> Yup, all colors are on sale.


 ARgh... you did have to tell me that... ush:


----------



## laureenthemean

^Haha, you asked!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I am sitting here thinking I NEED a yellow shoe... and why... dunno...


----------



## 8seventeen19

I am collecting the colors of the rainbow!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

If I didn't already have my yellow Declic, I would have bought the yellow Joli already!


----------



## socalboo

shoeaddictklw said:


> I am sitting here thinking I NEED a yellow shoe... and why... dunno...



*shoe* ~ I LOVE the yellow Jolie Dorcets! They are soooo cute!


----------



## luxlover

Saks has no more of the Joli Noeud Dorcet. I've been searching and searching for a pair (any color) in 37/37.5 for weeks


----------



## 8seventeen19

hmm.. need 35 or 35.5 here...


----------



## laureenthemean

Hm, I was able to buy 2 pairs last week, and they had a few in yellow as well.  Depends on the size, I guess?


----------



## socalboo

shoeaddictklw said:


> hmm.. need 35 or 35.5 here...



Me too! Let me know if you find them! I really like the yellow with the red sole too, it's fun and Summery! I would search myself, but then I would just _have_ to buy them if I found them! lol! I need to think about it, I'm _trying_ to be good until September, so far so good.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Why until September? I don't want to call either because then I know I will be like my CC# is ------- SEND THEM TO ME!


----------



## daisyduke947

I would need a 36.5, I guess, if they run true to size...has anyone seen the navy ones on eBay?


----------



## laureenthemean

I've only seen one pair of navy on ebay, and they were size 38.


----------



## daisyduke947

Aww. I wonder if the navy ones are still available at Saks in my size. Thanks, *l*!


----------



## dknigh21

I called last week, and they only had two showing in the black and one in nude in my size left. I put in the order for the nude, but they haven't filled it. I guess they were showing a pair they didn't have.  I would pretty much take anything, but would love the yellow. I guess I was a bit late for it.


----------



## socalboo

shoeaddictklw said:


> Why until September? I don't want to call either because then I know I will be like my CC# is ------- SEND THEM TO ME!



Exactly!!!  My birthday is in September, so I'll have an excuse, and some money saved up!


----------



## 8seventeen19

The DH's bday is in September too. We are going to an UFC fight in Atlanta. Don't ask it's his "thing". 
When's yours?


----------



## FabulousDiva

luxlover said:


> Saks has no more of the Joli Noeud Dorcet. I've been searching and searching for a pair (any color) in 37/37.5 for weeks


 
I called Boca Raton or Bal Harbor (one those 2 stores, I think Boca) and they had a Nude 37.5 Dorcet.


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Search-Show?pid=15901%2e6148&cgid=OBSES01&prefn1=designer&prefv1=Christian%20Louboutin&start=33&sz=1
Christian Louboutin
Privatita - White 
$795.00 *$475.00 SALE* 
Sz. 10


----------



## luxlover

FabulousDiva said:


> I called Boca Raton or Bal Harbor (one those 2 stores, I think Boca) and they had a Nude 37.5 Dorcet.



are they on sale?


----------



## laureenthemean

luxlover said:


> are they on sale?


Just call and ask, before someone else snatches them up!


----------



## luxlover

on the phone right now.... hopefully, i'll have some good news =)


----------



## socalboo

shoeaddictklw said:


> The DH's bday is in September too. We are going to an UFC fight in Atlanta. Don't ask it's his "thing".
> When's yours?



6th

A UFC fight?!!! That's so sweet of you to go with him though!


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^ UH HUH.. and you better believe he is taking me shoe shopping that day!!!


----------



## shoecrazy

From one of our own...

beautiful blue python fontanete 40.5 - BIN $755 - starting $9.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^ Ohhhh no no no.. those need to be smaller. Beautiful!


----------



## daisyduke947

Thanks, *shoecrazy*! Those are such beautiful shoes.


----------



## laureenthemean

Black/gold/silver Foxtrot, size 39.5, $350 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Nude patent Joli Noeud Dorcet, size 35.5, starting bid $10
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## socalboo

Purple Suede Rolandos 40 $426. Current Bid

http://cgi.ebay.com/Beautiful-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## socalboo

Has anyone seen these before? Kind of different. 36.5 $476.05 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/1300-00-CHRISTI...ryZ55780QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

socalboo said:


> Purple Suede Rolandos 40 $426. Current Bid
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Beautiful-Christian-Louboutin-Rolando-Platform-40-9_W0QQitemZ230263804961QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Damn it, these always pop up in size 40!  Why not a 39??


----------



## 8seventeen19

shesh why not a 35.5????   I love those!


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...hash=item260256073974&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318
Palace Strass $250 BIN 37.5


----------



## luxlover

^^ great shoes, and good price too. I just wished the crystal bubble didnt remind me of Mickey Mouse..


----------



## daisyduke947

I love those...wish they were my size. But LOL, they are so Mickey Mouse.


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...hash=item180258699982&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318
CHEAP Bling Bling Silver Sz 39 (GRRR) $99


----------



## joanniii

those pythons are gorgeous! But they are too big


----------



## evolkatie

Just keep in mind, those bling blings have a missing 'rock' on one shoe.


----------



## 8seventeen19

"rock" lol.. sorry didn't even notice


----------



## evolkatie

lol i dont know what it's called. the listing mentioned that it was loose but the picture doesn't show it hanging, it just shows an empty spot


----------



## socalboo

laureenthemean said:


> Damn it, these always pop up in size 40!  Why not a 39??



Almost, only one size smaller! Why does that always happen?! I'll keep an eye out!



shoeaddictklw said:


> shesh why not a 35.5????   I love those!



I know! But then you and I would be fighting over them! Wait, aren't you on a ban? Oh wait again, so am I!


----------



## lolitablue

evolkatie said:


> Just keep in mind, those bling blings have a missing 'rock' on one shoe.


 
Great catch! I was eyeing them but nope...


----------



## Jzlyn

laureenthemean said:


> If anyone wants the Joli Noeud Dorcet, please have Saks do a search! They are on sale for around $300.


 
Does any one has a Saks SA to recommend or the SKU of the shoes? Many thanks!


----------



## rubyshoesday

I dunno if this has beed posted yet or not, but if not... 

From Barneys: 
Christian Louboutin
Decollette - Copper 
$925.00 *$555.00 SALE* 

Sizes- 6, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9.5, 10.5

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Search-Show?pid=15901%2e6027&cgid=SALE04&prefn1=designer&prefv1=Christian%20Louboutin&start=0&sz=1


----------



## daisyduke947

They are sequined! So beautiful...


----------



## rubyshoesday

Oops, you're right daisy, I forgot to mention they're the paillette decollettes :>


----------



## daisyduke947

LOL no, it's okay! It was a pleasant surprise. I was expecting a metallic! But THOOOOSE!


----------



## glamgrl921

all you people and your small feet!! i HATE being a 42!!! although if I was a more normal size, i would have to have a separate storage facility for all my shoes!


----------



## rubyshoesday

I know... I'm very sad Barneys doesn't ship to Canada


----------



## laureenthemean

rubyshoesday said:


> I know... I'm very sad Barneys doesn't ship to Canada


The might not online, but if you call a store, they probably will.


----------



## rubyshoesday

Thanks for the tip Laureen, I will have to try that... Since they already won't ship them to me (via online purchase) I have nothing to lose, ha!


----------



## daisyduke947

Yeah, places like Neiman Marcus and Bergdorf Goodman won't ship internationally, their website doesn't do that at the moment, but if you call a store, you can arrange it yourself.


----------



## laureenthemean

daisyduke947 said:


> Yeah, places like Neiman Marcus and Bergdorf Goodman won't ship internationally, their website doesn't do that at the moment, but if you call a store, you can arrange it yourself.


Actually, the NM and BG websites (same stock) ship to Canada now.


----------



## rubyshoesday

I know NM just started to ship to Canada recently which is very bad for my bank account *lol* but BG too? Oy. )


----------



## daisyduke947

Oh yeah, they do, I was referring to international orders in general. But LOL, you're right.


----------



## laureenthemean

Teal ("petrol blue") leather Helmut, size 40, starting bid $130
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## daisyduke947

Gosh Laureen, do you ever sleep?


----------



## laureenthemean

daisyduke947 said:


> Gosh Laureen, do you ever sleep?


Hey, you should talk!  It's only 10 PM here!


----------



## daisyduke947

laureenthemean said:


> Hey, you should talk!  It's only 10 PM here!



Ooh, yeah you're right. LOL. It's almost 1.30 here... :shame:


----------



## luxlover

^^ hahaha... you guys are so cute


----------



## luxlover

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

these are a good deal. current price $150


----------



## luxlover

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Currently $200


----------



## daisyduke947

LOL

Ooh those are so beautiful, *luxlover*!!

I should really go to bed though. Sweet dreams, shoe ladies!


----------



## luxlover

This is a great deal. BIN $350
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Depending on what kind of Live.com discount you get, these shoes can be cheaper here than at Saks.

If only these were a 37.5........


----------



## Edrine

glamgrl921 said:


> all you people and your small feet!! i HATE being a 42!!! although if I was a more normal size, i would have to have a separate storage facility for all my shoes!


 
that's o.k. you're not alone i wear sz 42 too


----------



## 8seventeen19

laureenthemean said:


> Teal ("petrol blue") leather Helmut, size 40, starting bid $130
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Asymetrical-Pumps-Shoes-Size-40-10_W0QQitemZ350074266411QQihZ022QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
WOW these are TDF!!!


----------



## archygirl

shoeaddictklw said:


> WOW these are TDF!!!



I wish these were my size......the blue Helmuts, that is!


----------



## shoecrazy

Size 10 black leather Lady Gres on sale at FootCandy for $605.50!

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...&dept=F&manufacturer=LOU&numperpage=60&pos=0&


----------



## archygirl

Here are ALL the CLs Foot Candy has for sale...
http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=29&dept=F&manufacturer=LOU&category=SAL


----------



## JetSetGo!

shoecrazy said:


> Size 10 black leather Lady Gres on sale at FootCandy for $605.50!
> 
> http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...&dept=F&manufacturer=LOU&numperpage=60&pos=0&



Wow!!!! I wish I was a size smaller. Actually, it's a good thing I'm not.


----------



## Chins4

I don't know what style these are (as they're certainly not what they're listed as) but they are SO pretty . If only they were my size 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...rkparms=72:12|39:1|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^ Palace.. they are so pretty!!


----------



## angelstacie04

Before I delete this page from my homepage tabs. I just wanted to say goodbye to this lovely page. I am officially on a ban now. Goodbye loves!!!!!!! Happy shopping and catch some great deals for me!!!!!!:okay:


----------



## 8seventeen19

Are you on a ban from tPF or just great deals?


----------



## angelstacie04

shoeaddictklw said:


> Are you on a ban from tPF or just great deals?


 
just great deals lol. my credit card is crying and im about to leave for college so no job for me,just my daddy and he said no sliding of the cc


----------



## daisyduke947

Palace! My favourite shoe. I saw those too. If only they were my size...


----------



## laureenthemean

Black satin Sevillana, size 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Nude patent Zeppalace, size 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 8seventeen19

laureenthemean said:


> Black satin Sevillana, size 36
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Sevillana-size-6_W0QQitemZ320268215696QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Nude patent Zeppalace, size 40
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Wedges_W0QQitemZ330247844152QQihZ014QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Oh those Sevillana's are very nice, but I too would be trying to make them work and they'd be too big!


----------



## JetSetGo!

i can't find the post, but I feel like someone was looking for these.

They are like the Rosazissimo w/o the feathers. 37 Starting $180

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## karwood

JetSetGo! said:


> i can't find the post, but I feel like someone was looking for these.
> 
> They are like the Rosazissimo w/o the feathers. 37 Starting $180
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

It was Puppe.

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/i-need-to-find-these-shoes-314054.html


----------



## daisyduke947

Oh, I'd buy those Sevillana in an instant, if only I had 200 dollars. I would make them work.


----------



## luxlover

does foot candy have a 2nd cut sale like other stores? I like their shoes but the price is still a bit high...


----------



## karwood

laureenthemean said:


> Black satin Sevillana, size 36
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Sevillana-size-6_W0QQitemZ320268215696QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Nude patent Zeppalace, size 40
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Wedges_W0QQitemZ330247844152QQihZ014QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
OOOHHH!!!! I want those Sevillanas BUT in a size 39


----------



## laureenthemean

luxlover said:


> does foot candy have a 2nd cut sale like other stores? I like their shoes but the price is still a bit high...


I think sometimes things make it to the "bargain bin," but it's slim pickin's at that point.


----------



## luxlover

^^ aw...thats too bad. I am eyeing a pair there but the price is still pretty steep since Foot Candy only does a 30% discount & theres so much sale stuff going on recently that I'm wayyy over my limit..haha


----------



## Sammyjoe

I just got some Jadesnakeskin Jimmy choo shoes from Footcandy, they are perfect! I am impressed with the speed they came!! I will defo use again! I am going to add some shoe clips and possibly wear them for my wedding.


----------



## ylime

I don't know if this is late news, but I just called Barney's, and they have black patent Rolandos in a 6, and 6.5 left from their sale ($245!!).

I'm contemplating chopping my feet off...but I'm sure you ladies that normally wear those sizes will be pleased.


----------



## laureenthemean

Oohh, thanks for the info, *ylime*!


----------



## chanell0ve

ylime said:


> I don't know if this is late news, but I just called Barney's, and they have black patent Rolandos in a 6, and 6.5 left from their sale ($245!!).
> 
> I'm contemplating chopping my feet off...but I'm sure you ladies that normally wear those sizes will be pleased.


 how do they fit? do they run big?


----------



## luxlover

I read that you have to go up half a size for suede Rolandos and up 1 full size for patent leather Rolandos.


----------



## Chins4

chanell0ve said:


> how do they fit? do they run big?


 
Both patent and suede run TTS for me - perhaps I'm the exception to the rule


----------



## chanell0ve

thanks lux..too small for me then


----------



## laureenthemean

chanell0ve said:


> how do they fit? do they run big?


I went up a half size for the suede, and would go up a full size for patent.  I think a lot of people go up a full size for patent.  Just call and order, and return if they're too small!  NO time to lose!


----------



## chanell0ve

laureenthemean said:


> I went up a half size for the suede, and would go up a full size for patent. I think a lot of people go up a full size for patent. Just call and order, and return if they're too small! NO time to lose!


 yeah i would in a heart beat but im a 37.5


----------



## 8seventeen19

I'd get them, they're my size. My SA would love me.. but ehhhh.. I dunno. I have Decolletes. I want that Ports dress too.


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-GOLD-CHRIST...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Gold Pigalles Sz 38 $175


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Green Rosazissimo Sz. 39 $250


----------



## surlygirl

Black Lampanos 38 & 35.5, $578 + 25% off

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod40790074&cmCat=search&searchType=


----------



## keya

I keep checking this thread obsessively in case the candy cane simples show up again ush:


----------



## 8seventeen19

I will keep an eye out Keya!


----------



## keya

Thanks!! 
(I'll make anything between a 37 and a 38 work, but I'd probably get them in any size just to look at them and adore their beauty.  It's shoe art!)


----------



## mjvictamonte

I would kill for the "candy cane" Simples in a 38.5. Whyyyy didn't I see them when they were on ebay!!!!!1


----------



## joanniii

I would really love a pair of these nude patent yoyo in 38 or 38.5 but don't want to revert to Ebay
How much should I expect to pay RETAIL for these beauties??
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-NUDE-PATENT-YOYO-110-Prive-38-5_W0QQitemZ120275574729QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Thank you


----------



## laureenthemean

joanniii said:


> I would really love a pair of these nude patent yoyo in 38 or 38.5 but don't want to revert to Ebay
> How much should I expect to pay RETAIL for these beauties??
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-NUDE-PATENT-YOYO-110-Prive-38-5_W0QQitemZ120275574729QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> Thank you


I think around $585?  What size are you?  Here are some 39s:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## joanniii

Thanks Laureen 
you are here to the rescue once again 
The seller mentioned they are 100 but the new style is 110 - are they the same price?


----------



## laureenthemean

joanniii said:


> Thanks Laureen
> you are here to the rescue once again
> The seller mentioned they are 100 but the new style is 110 - are they the same price?


Hm, not sure what the current price is, but usually the higher heels are a little more expensive.  Also, there have been a lot of price increases as of late.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ The have a different shaped heel too. The 100s are sculpted and the 110s are straight. Both are beauties, imo!


----------



## joanniii

You ladies are such enablers!! 
I would really love to find a pair of these, but they are quite expensive here in Aus 
 I really hope I find some soon!


----------



## sakura

Black patent Jolie Noeud Dorcet in size 40 - http://www.neimanmarcus.com:80/stor...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I just saw these:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1214612610733&ev19=4:6


----------



## bambolina

Kamilla850 said:


> Here's yet another glitter auction - Glitter NPs Size 37.5
> Why is everyone selling their used glitters? I love this shoe and wouldn't want to part with them ever.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Multi-Colored-Glitter-Heels-Sandals_W0QQitemZ110265139056QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Why can't they be a 6.5?


----------



## MKWMDA

joanniii said:


> I would really love a pair of these nude patent yoyo in 38 or 38.5 but don't want to revert to Ebay
> How much should I expect to pay RETAIL for these beauties??
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-NUDE-PATENT-YOYO-110-Prive-38-5_W0QQitemZ120275574729QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> Thank you



Where can I find the satin ones that Nicole Richie is wearing in her pictures? THOSE are gorgeous!!


And by the way, those pics of Reese Witherspoon are the ones that got me in to Louboutin in the first place... I HAD to have those YoYos! I love the yoyos, but my patents do NOT love me!


----------



## azure418

joanniii said:


> You ladies are such enablers!!
> I would really love to find a pair of these, but they are quite expensive here in Aus
> I really hope I find some soon!



I totally feel for you *Joanniii *. I didn't have much luck finding the nude yoyos in the 110 heel in the stores (I prefer the straight heel over the sculpted one) and everyone on ebay seems to jack up the prices. But recently, I managed to get my pair for a little less than the retail price (if you include tax).  So, keep hope alive!  Ebay can work sometimes


----------



## babypie

Bibas!!  39.5, $559
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## daisyduke947

Oh that's it. I want a Biba.

And the Rolando in black patent is STILL available in my size?! Oh goodness... 

Deep breath, deep breath, daisy.


----------



## laureenthemean

Leopard pony hair Sevillana, size 36.5, $400 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-CHRIS...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Nude patent Joli Noeud Dorcet, size 37, BIN $499 (could be cheaper w/ live.com discount)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

...and size 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fieryfashionist

^ Omg, why can't those Sevillanas be a 38?


----------



## canismajor

White SIMPLE... (perfect for summer!)
38.5
http://www.bluefly.com/pages/products/detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=2089407071&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2077036567&N=959+4294967051&Ns=Popularity%7c0%7c%7cProduct%2bCode%7c1&#925;=Product+ID


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

Do the sevillanas run like a normal d'orsay???? OMG I hope so.....I NEED THESE!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^^ I just returned that pair of white Simples to Bluefly. The patent is really thin and the overall quality was not worth the money. I would stay away from those.


----------



## keya

MKWMDA said:


> Where can I find the satin ones that Nicole Richie is wearing in her pictures? THOSE are gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> And by the way, those pics of Reese Witherspoon are the ones that got me in to Louboutin in the first place... I HAD to have those YoYos! I love the yoyos, but my patents do NOT love me!



The satin ones are gorgeous, but I imagine that they'd get stained/dirty very easily.


----------



## laureenthemean

Yellow suede Declic size 38, BIN $619
http://cgi.ebay.com/HOT-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
If I didn't already have these, I'd buy them!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

laureenthemean said:


> Yellow suede Declic size 38, BIN $619
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HOT-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-YELLOW-SUEDE-DECLIC-100-HEELS-8_W0QQitemZ290242012137QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> If I didn't already have these, I'd buy them!



OMG, those are lovely. They are too big for me. Those would have my name all over them (well the shipping box on the way to my house)!


----------



## bambolina

jimmyshoogirl said:


> OMG, those are lovely. They are too big for me. Those would have my name all over them (well the shipping box on the way to my house)!


 
They are just beautiful! I too wish they were my size!


----------



## luxlover

sakura said:


> Black patent Jolie Noeud Dorcet in size 40 - http://www.neimanmarcus.com:80/stor...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760




aw....darn. this was on Neiman and I missed it again..


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Hm, I wonder if I could fit into those yellow Declics. I'm usually a 38.5 in CL, but I'm sure I could cut off a few toes. They're just so tempting!


----------



## luxlover

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-GOLD-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-HEELS_W0QQitemZ260256381277QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Gold Pigalles Sz 38 $175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quot
> 
> e]
> 
> these are a good deal


----------



## luxlover

My Purse Addiction said:


> Hm, I wonder if I could fit into those yellow Declics. I'm usually a 38.5 in CL. Tempting!



I might be wrong but I believe this style runs small...


----------



## laureenthemean

My Purse Addiction said:


> Hm, I wonder if I could fit into those yellow Declics. I'm usually a 38.5 in CL, but I'm sure I could cut off a few toes. They're just so tempting!



Ha!  This style seems to run TTS for those with narrow feet, and 1/2 size up for those with wider feet.  They definitely are TDF, though!  I love mine!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

My Purse Addiction said:


> Hm, I wonder if I could fit into those yellow Declics. I'm usually a 38.5 in CL, but I'm sure I could cut off a few toes. They're just so tempting!



Cut off your toes and give them to me. But then we would have to fight over who get the shoes!! J/K!


----------



## krv

Queen Africa Cork Slingbacks $361.45 sz 42
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446181164&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709487&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1214669200781&ev19=4:8


----------



## keya

laureenthemean said:


> Yellow suede Declic size 38, BIN $619
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HOT-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-YELLOW-SUEDE-DECLIC-100-HEELS-8_W0QQitemZ290242012137QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> If I didn't already have these, I'd buy them!



Those are very tempting, if only I weren't on a ban... 





krv said:


> Queen Africa Cork Slingbacks $361.45 sz 42
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1214669200781&ev19=4:8



Gone already.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhh wow, these are my size!!    I absolutely love my electric blue ones and these are gorgeous, but the light colored suede scares me a little.   How have yours held up... did you spray them with anything to protect them?  




laureenthemean said:


> Yellow suede Declic size 38, BIN $619
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HOT-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-YELLOW-SUEDE-DECLIC-100-HEELS-8_W0QQitemZ290242012137QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> If I didn't already have these, I'd buy them!


----------



## laureenthemean

fieryfashionist said:


> Ohhh wow, these are my size!!    I absolutely love my electric blue ones and these are gorgeous, but the light colored suede scares me a little.   How have yours held up... did you spray them with anything to protect them?


You know, that's exactly why I haven't worn them out yet, but I'm planning on buying some spray protectant.


----------



## Stinas

*Teal HELMUT - Size 40*
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Black leather Gwenissima, size 38, $575 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Good thing these aren't a 39...


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Kid Simple Pump (no box/bag) 40 $449 OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## luxlover

laureenthemean said:


> Black leather Gwenissima, size 38, $575 OBO
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Used-Black-Leather-Pumps_W0QQitemZ260256657959QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Good thing these aren't a 39...




uhm....maybe you could stretch them out though Laureen


----------



## laureenthemean

luxlover said:


> uhm....maybe you could stretch them out though Laureen


Ha!  You enabler you!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Do you think I could stretch them to a 41? Hehehehe


----------



## luxlover

hahaha you never know.......


----------



## MKWMDA

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...rkparms=72:12|39:1|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Another black leather Gwen. GOSH I WANT THESE! Size 38.5! For those of you wondering, Gwennies usually run a half size big. *cough* LAUREEN *cough*


----------



## laureenthemean

Eek, *MKWMDA*, I'm on a bannnnnn...


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN JOLI NOEUD DORSAY PUMPS SZ 35.5


current bid : $46


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Christian Louboutin Black Patent Leather Low Heels 37.5


current bid : $56


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Christian Louboutin Lola Black sz 35 sz 5 Pumps AUTH


current: $67


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

New Christian Louboutin Multicolor GLITTER Pigalle 35 5


current bid : $95


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/C-Auth-CHRISTIA...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

C!Auth CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN Black Suede Mink Heels s.38


starting $179.99
bin $199.99


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN Bubble Gum Pink Patent Heels 36.5


bin best offer $299.99


----------



## chanell0ve

Joli Noeud in Pink
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hash=item220251504368&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318
BIN 450


----------



## DamierAddict

chanell0ve said:


> joli Noeud In Pink
> http://cgi.ebay.com/christian-loubo...hash=item220251504368&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318
> Bin 450



Arent They Selling For Way Less On Neiman Right Now?


----------



## chanell0ve

Really how much?


DamierAddict said:


> Arent They Selling For Way Less On Neiman Right Now?


----------



## laureenthemean

DamierAddict said:


> Arent They Selling For Way Less On Neiman Right Now?


I think they're sold out on the website.


----------



## luxlover

chanell0ve said:


> Joli Noeud in Pink
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Joli-Noeud-sz-39_W0QQitemZ220251504368QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item220251504368&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318
> BIN 450



Neiman has these on sale for about 297 after taxes I believe. If you can, try to get these from Neiman. Good Luck


----------



## laureenthemean

Mad Rolando, size 39.5, BIN $599
http://cgi.ebay.com/HOT-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JRed

Black velvet Clichy Strass, $420 with Best Offer.  Wish it was my size.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## morfoula

Lace Pigalles 37.5    $192.50
so wish they were my size!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## socalboo

^Me too! Those Pigalles are beautiful!


----------



## morfoula

Red Suede Sling Yo Yo  $200.00
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## morfoula

socalboo said:


> ^Me too! Those Pigalles are beautiful!


 

stunning!


----------



## xboobielicousx

green lady gres suede ONLY 230.72!!!! SOMEONE GET THEM NOW!\
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1214710312626


----------



## daisyduke947

^those are gone, I believe.


----------



## niccig

Fuschia leather Fontanete 38, BIN $539

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230263982882

Too bad I don't have the $$$ right now


----------



## DamierAddict

xboobielicousx said:


> green lady gres suede ONLY 230.72!!!! SOMEONE GET THEM NOW!\
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1214710312626



grrrrrrr what size where they?


----------



## iluvmybags

Nordstroms, Michigan Avenue - Chicago
(312) 464-1515

*Nappa Leather Ballerinette, Black - Size 36
Nappa Leather Ballerinette, Fuscsia- Size 36
*Original Price:  $550
*Sale Price:  $274.90 + tax (50%)
*
(these are the Fuscsia ones, which I bought for myself in a larger size)


----------



## iluvmybags

^^Nordstroms (Mich Ave) also had a few other pair of CL's, but I couldn't tell you what the styles they were -- I remember there were a few size 37's and one or two larger sizes (40, 42??) -- I'm sorry that I don't remember the styles/colors, but they definitely had some CL's left at 2nd markdown (50%) -- if you called you could certainly ask them to check & tell what Loub's they have in your size -- they don't have that many that they wouldn't be able to find them and tell you what they are (I remember the ones above because (1) I bought myself the Fuscsia ones, and (2) I was very surprised to find a pair of Black Ballet Flats!)


----------



## Shopalicious

morfoula said:


> Lace Pigalles 37.5 $192.50
> so wish they were my size!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LACE-PIGALLE-SHOES-PUMPS-37-5_W0QQitemZ320267325904QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

Stunning so wish thewere my size.. !!


----------



## joanniii

is anybody sure that Nordstrom stocks CL'S? My friend just called for me and said they dont stock them on their online store perhaps just instore?


----------



## dknigh21

^^^ They stock them instore but not online.


----------



## joanniii

ah thanks for clarifying that for me il will let my friend know


----------



## laureenthemean

joanniii said:


> ah thanks for clarifying that for me il will let my friend know


Only a few locations sell CLs.


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300237565582&ssPageName=ADME:B:BOC:US:1123

what does size 8 meen? a 38? how do they run .. ? ccuz i just sent a best offer. im a u.s 7.5 and usually a 38.5 in cls =\


----------



## LavenderIce

DamierAddict said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300237565582&ssPageName=ADME:B:BOC:US:1123
> 
> what does size 8 meen? a 38? how do they run .. ? ccuz i just sent a best offer. im a u.s 7.5 and usually a 38.5 in cls =\


 
I'm sure those are a 38.  What size are your Hercule?  For some people, their Clichy and Rolando size are the same.


----------



## DamierAddict

a 38.5 ^^^


----------



## DamierAddict

mayb i can stretch them with big winter socks?


----------



## LavenderIce

DamierAddict said:


> mayb i can stretch them with big winter socks?


 
I tried those on in the store in a 37 and 37.5 and to tell you the truth, I didn't feel much of a difference.  I think over time and with foot swelling the 37 would probably end up hurting.  If your offer is accepted, you can either try the sock stretching method or just sell them if they are too small.


----------



## Stinas

xboobielicousx said:


> green lady gres suede ONLY 230.72!!!! SOMEONE GET THEM NOW!\
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1214710312626



Been gone...sold out all over.  I did a live chat


----------



## Stinas

joanniii said:


> is anybody sure that Nordstrom stocks CL'S? My friend just called for me and said they dont stock them on their online store perhaps just instore?


No CL's online...just some stores.
Nordstrom at Garden State Plaza in Paramus NJ has them.


----------



## evolkatie

Houston's Nordies has CLs also. I'm so tempted to go right now cause they opened not long ago lol


----------



## bambolina

For anyone in Montreal who hasn't gone yet, Holt Renfrew is having a Summer Sale, and there's quite a few really nice pairs of Louboutins left!
I just went this morning and bought some Simples for 379$.


----------



## jlinds

JRed said:


> Black velvet Clichy Strass, $420 with Best Offer. Wish it was my size.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Velvet-Swarovski-Crystals_W0QQitemZ300237565582QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

 Why oh why, not in my size!!!


----------



## mjvictamonte

^ or mine!!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hash=item190233380167&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318
HOT bronze/silver Clichy Sz 38.5


----------



## JuneHawk

joanniii said:


> is anybody sure that Nordstrom stocks CL'S? My friend just called for me and said they dont stock them on their online store perhaps just instore?



Some do but not most.


----------



## daisyduke947

They definitely have them at Nordstrom, but not all stores. The shoes aren't available online for purchase either.


----------



## glamgrl921

if u ask at a nordstrom to see the look book to see what styles the chain carries, then they can order them from another store.


----------



## evolkatie

I don't know if these have been posted or if they've been faked:

Sz 38 Salopettes $375BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/SALOPETTE-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DamierAddict

guys quick ?. ... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220251488354&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


how do these fit? are they authentic? and what is the name /season they are from?


----------



## jacico

Looks like she has these Catenitas in 38 and 38.5:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180258297854&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=008


----------



## javaboo

DamierAddict said:


> guys quick ?. ... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220251488354&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> 
> how do these fit? are they authentic? and what is the name /season they are from?



These look vintage...the line looks alright to me. The insole measures 9 inches and that the length of my foot (size 5 US), maybe they measured it wrong  so I'm not sure about the fitting.


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude/lace VP, size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:us


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I've been looking for that shoe FOREVER!!! And it's my size!


----------



## JRed

omg, my purse addiction!  i love those shoes!


----------



## 8seventeen19

duplicate


----------



## irishiris8

laureenthemean said:


> Nude/lace VP, size 38
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270251034082&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:us


 

Oh my lord, why aren't they a 40?!  lol


----------



## evolkatie

Thread has been a little slow lately... 

Python No Prives Sz 39.5 BIN $795.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shoecrazy

A couple good deals - from a tPF'er I believe

size 40 EB suede declic
http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Elect...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

size 39 black mouche
http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Black...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

OMG, white glitter Clichy, size 36.5, BIN $180!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## evolkatie

^^ omg someone buy those!! I'm dying for a pair of white shoes but grr my feet are too big


----------



## LeMonde

Question:

When someone posts a link to eBay auction here - does it mean you automatically *'authenticate' *the shoes / know the seller and bought from her/him before?


----------



## laureenthemean

No, not necessarily.  You still might want to check the authenticity thread.


----------



## Stinas

JackieG said:


> Question:
> 
> When someone posts a link to eBay auction here - does it mean you automatically *'authenticate' *the shoes / know the seller and bought from her/him before?



I always do.  
I suggest everyone does before they post as well or at least say that they didnt.  If your not sure of an item you should not post it here just because its cheap.


----------



## Stinas

Gwenissimas(sp?) - Size 39 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Stunning-Christ...hash=item250265092751&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## azhangie

^wow that was fast..its gone already!


----------



## Stinas

Glitter NP - Size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110265139056&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001

Moonbow Lace - Size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190232414519&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009

African Queen - Size 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110264784812&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001

Metallic Peep Flats - Size 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280239412909&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018


----------



## Stinas

azhangie said:


> ^wow that was fast..its gone already!


Still shows up for me.


----------



## niccig

Architek size 40 at NAP for $547
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27344


----------



## rdgldy

jolie noeud size 38 at NM, $499 less 25%


----------



## JetSetGo!

Live Search is back up to a 25% discount.


----------



## Stinas

rdgldy said:


> jolie noeud size 38 at NM, $499 less 25%


Gone!
37.5 left


----------



## azhangie

Stinas said:


> Still shows up for me.


 
I meant the white sequin clichy's. I type slow...hahaha, plp got thier posts in before i could post mine!


----------



## rdgldy

Stinas said:


> Gone!
> 37.5 left


then a 35 popped up and a 39-I grabbed the 39.
Ladies, keep checking-they keep changing the size available!!


----------



## LeMonde

JackieG said:


> Question:
> When someone posts a link to eBay auction here - does it mean you automatically *'authenticate' *the shoes / know the seller and bought from her/him before?


 


Stinas said:


> I always do.
> I suggest everyone does before they post as well or at least say that they didnt. If your not sure of an item you should not post it here just because its cheap.


 
Thank you  And I agree!
I don't see the point otherwise... we all can do search on eBay and even sign up for email notifications... but tPFers' recommendation is priceless!


----------



## LeMonde

CL Tournicoti 942 Slingback Sandals
lizard trim w/ canvas

retail $1250
sale $583
(nice deal 

sizes 8, 8.5, 11

Saks website:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1214861396757


----------



## LeMonde

Bergdorf Goodman website
(free shipping until 07/10)

*CL Bow Ankle Bootie in Red*
sale $585
retail $1,040 
sizes: 5.5, 7, 8, 9.5, 10, 10.5, 11 

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...mId=prod24950160&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE

*CL Patent Leather Zip Bootie*
sale $433
retail $770
sizes: 5.5, 6.5, 7.5, 8

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...mId=prod20210022&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE

(same CLs available at NM website but prices the same after extra 25% off)


----------



## xtweetie3x

Python NPs:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## chanell0ve

neiman has a 37.5/40 in joli noeud dorcet


----------



## daisyduke947

Ohmigod, my Laponos on sale!! They are so beautiful...


----------



## luxlover

chanell0ve said:


> neiman has a 37.5/40 in joli noeud dorcet




aw..the 37.5 is gone. I am always too late for this shoe


----------



## tnguyen19082

hi guys, does anyone know where I can find a fushia  or blue patent leather pigalles in a size 35?

thanks.


----------



## morfoula

how do the clichy's run?? i would've totally gotten those white glittery ones. UGHHHHH why didn't i check earlier!!!


----------



## morfoula

For our beautiful ladies with a slightly larger size 
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


----------



## morfoula

Red Joli Noued's 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## morfoula

Adorable yellow flats
40.5
$31 !!!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Electric Blue Declics!!!!
40
http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Elect...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## daisyduke947

Those red Joli Noeud Dorcets are gorgeous!


----------



## IslandSpice

JackieG said:


> CL Tournicoti 942 Slingback Sandals
> lizard trim w/ canvas
> 
> retail $1250
> sale $583
> (nice deal
> 
> sizes 8, 8.5, 11
> 
> Saks website:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1214861396757


 
I had these and returned the 8.5. It ran a whole size small for me. They fit at 8.5, but were not very flattering on my feet. They seemed long. They might be cute on someone else, but wanted to give my two cents.


----------



## laureenthemean

morfoula said:


> how do the clichy's run?? i would've totally gotten those white glittery ones. UGHHHHH why didn't i check earlier!!!


The Clichys were definitely too small for you.  You'd need a 37 or 37.5.


----------



## LeMonde

*CL Satin Slide w/ Jewels*
sale $574
original $1230
size 7.5

Saks website:
(free shipping) 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1214882792051&ev19=1:3


----------



## morfoula

laureenthemean said:


> The Clichys were definitely too small for you. You'd need a 37 or 37.5.


 

ugh i woulda stuffed my foot in there. hehe
but i'm glad i know how they run


----------



## laureenthemean

Gray suede Lady Gres, size 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260257115231&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## glamgrl921

http://cgi.ebay.com/Amazing-Gold-CH...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Chistian-Lo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MKWMDA

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hash=item200235473376&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318

Not HTF or a good deal, but good GOD those are ugly.


----------



## sara999

ita, they are everywhere in the CL stockists and i don't like them!


----------



## bagsforme

^^Those look very similar to Stella McCartney's espadrilles that were so hot a few years ago.


----------



## heat97

MKWMDA said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Cabrera-Beige-Wood-Platforms-NIB-38_W0QQitemZ200235473376QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200235473376&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318
> 
> Not HTF or a good deal, but good GOD those are ugly.


 

we should have a separate thread for eclectic (ugly) deals.


----------



## morfoula

heat97 said:


> we should have a separate thread for eclectic (ugly) deals.


 

ok... those aren't THAT bad... LOL
I saw them at neimans. they are ABSOLUTELY impossible to walk in!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Wood platforms??? What the???


----------



## evolkatie

Barneys has Satin VPs for $710, is that the right price?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Yes, it's just cheaper than Neimans


----------



## evolkatie

shoeaddictklw said:


> Yes, it's just cheaper than Neimans



Thanks  I really need to make an effort to go try on some VPs


----------



## 8seventeen19

I actually have mine on today... love them!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

evolkatie said:


> Barneys has Satin VPs for $710, is that the right price?


 
Try Saks as well.  They were $690 last year, but I guess as with everything else, they also got a price increase.


----------



## heat97

New Simple Corta Pump- black patent 39, 40.5 and 42



http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1214935441909


----------



## foxycleopatra

BLACK Satin "CABARET/CRAVTOUZA" sz 39

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Brand-New-Cabare...ryZ70003QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Seersucker Pin-up 120, size 36.5, starting bid $400
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## evolkatie

LavenderIce said:


> Try Saks as well.  They were $690 last year, but I guess as with everything else, they also got a price increase.


I will go look during my VP hunt  I think they were $770 also though.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Hey Katie- you should do a VP hunt when we do our Houston tPF meet up!!


----------



## evolkatie

shoeaddictklw said:


> Hey Katie- you should do a VP hunt when we do our Houston tPF meet up!!



lol, I should but I dont know if I can wait that long. I told myself July... and that's today


----------



## sara999

those pinups are adorable!!!


----------



## bambolina

laureenthemean said:


> Seersucker Pin-up 120, size 36.5, starting bid $400
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PRIVE-SEERSUCKER-PREPPY-HEELS-36_W0QQitemZ140245908788QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Oh. My. God. 
They are beautiful!! And my size too! 
Too bad that I can't justify another purchase this month.


----------



## luxlover

^^ wasnt there another ebay listing for similar shoes a couple of weeks ago...i seem to remember they were only 199??


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Nude Privatita Sz 39 BIN $600


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Gorgeous Lizard Sirrenette Sz 38 $99 NR


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Black Patent YoYos that would be mine if they were my size!! Sz. 39.5 $349


----------



## daisyduke947

Ohmigod, that Sirrenette is amazing! I wish that were just a size smaller!


----------



## Kamilla850

I can't believe these haven't sold yet, they are so much more pretty IRL than in these photos:
http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-AMAZING-CH...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

These are still available too, I rarely see this style:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## heat97

^^^ too big for me but they are gorgeous


----------



## LaDonna

piluca red 40/10 $168.02 http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1214954156354&ev19=4:6


----------



## LaDonna

coxienelle red 38/8 and 39/9, black 37.5/7/5 $338.10
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1214954156353&ev19=4:5


----------



## xegbl

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SIRRENETTE-LIZARD-LAME-PUMP-NIB-38_W0QQitemZ180260343698QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Gorgeous Lizard Sirrenette Sz 38 $99 NR


 
Are they TTS?


----------



## dallas

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Black-Crystal-Ball-Heels-s-37_W0QQitemZ290242814971QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## glamgrl921

based on my limited knowledge, these seem like a decent deal, especially if u do BIN w/the live.com search cash back dealy....

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ANEMONE-PUMPS-Size-37-38-39-ONLY_W0QQitemZ300238124110QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## daisyduke947

Even those shoes aren't my Palace Zeppa, I'm starting to like the crystal ones more, because I know I can buy them!


----------



## letsgoshopping

Wow there are some hot shoes popping up on ebay:

(If only these wre my size!) Metallic snake Helmut size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/CL-Auth-CHRISTI...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Expensive, but I've never seen these before
White pony Yoyo Zeppa with lizard heels
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Rare-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Nude lace VPs size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## glamgrl921

my god i would die for those yoyos!!! y size 39, WHY!!!!!!?????



letsgoshopping said:


> Wow there are some hot shoes popping up on ebay:
> 
> (If only these wre my size!) Metallic snake Helmut size 39
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CL-Auth-CHRISTI...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Expensive, but I've never seen these before
> White pony Yoyo Zeppa with lizard heels
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Rare-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Nude lace VPs size 39
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

Someone PLEASE buy these!!!
I think its time for me to put these on my HG list.  I love them but never ever find my size!!!

Pretty sure they are called *Drapanova*(sp?)
Size *36* - $199



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300238149130&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020


----------



## shopalot

Wow Stinas those are stunning!
I love the snake detail.
I wish these were my size.


----------



## Stinas

*CICK ON PICS FOR LINKS*​*Helmut - *Metallic Python!!  
Size 39 - Would be mine if they were a 38!!!





Lapano - Size 38.5




Green Satin Booties - Size 36


----------



## niccig

Oh, I love the green suede!  Wish I could stuff my feet in there.


----------



## laureenthemean

^Aren't they green satin?  They sure look like it to me...


----------



## Stinas

^^^ ooppss...your right!  I just changed it.  I was thinking satin, but once I wrote the S I ended up writing suede lol


----------



## glamgrl921

size 6 only....ugh god i'm so jealous!!! 
http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=MADMARY!LOU&csurl=%2Fistar%2Easp%3Fa%3D29%26dept%3DF%26manufacturer%3DLOU%26category%3DREG%26


----------



## JRed

black python activa, size 37.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...549&_trkparms=39:1|65:10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Chins4

letsgoshopping said:


> Wow there are some hot shoes popping up on ebay:
> 
> (If only these wre my size!) Metallic snake Helmut size 39
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CL-Auth-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Metalized-Snake-Heels-s-39_W0QQitemZ280241976553QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Expensive, but I've never seen these before
> White pony Yoyo Zeppa with lizard heels
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Rare-Christian-Louboutin-yoyo-zeppa-pony-lizard_W0QQitemZ160256952797QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Nude lace VPs size 39
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
OMG those Yoyos are HOT  Why can't my feet be bigger? Why?


----------



## niccig

There are LOTS of new sales on CL at Barney's, including some hot python.


----------



## niccig

Ooooh, and magenta Laponos sz 40 at NAP: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/25590

Wish they were my size!


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
EB Pigalles!! Sz 39.5


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Green Ernesta 37.5 $300 BIN.. Wish they were 1 Size Smaller!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Discoteka Sz. 37 in Black with Silver heel.. I've never seen the silver! Quite cute!


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Black Patent Iowa Sz 39 $350


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Rose Gold Pass Mule Sz. 40 BIN $299


----------



## 8seventeen19




----------



## irishiris8

Black Anemone 7.5, $370 at barneys.com!!!


----------



## shoecrazy

Grrr Barneys! They tease us with these great sale prices and then nothing's actually available or you get to checkout and it's gone. I give up - Barneys sale shopping sucks!


----------



## evolkatie

OMG barneys stuff is on sale for so lowww

edit... sucks everythign good is gone lol


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ I know! I've been sitting here refreshing this Barneys link periodically for over an hour. How am I supposed to get any work done??!


----------



## niccig

^ Yup, too bad nothing's my size


----------



## karwood

Rolando Black Patent 6.5 $245!!!

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...ner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=145&sz=1


----------



## karwood

karwood said:


> Rolando Black Patent 6.5 $245!!!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...ner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=145&sz=1


 

OMG!! It just sold like in 2 seconds


----------



## 8seventeen19

Barney's is SUCH a damn tease!!


----------



## lastpurse

I have never placed an order with them that wasn't cancelled


----------



## laureenthemean

Oh jeez, I almost bought some Decollete Paillettes and python Oh My Slings, but I showed some self-restraint.  I've been really bad lately (two pairs on the way!).


----------



## lastpurse

laureenthemean said:


> Oh jeez, I almost bought some Decollete Paillettes and python Oh My Slings, but I showed some self-restraint. I've been really bad lately (two pairs on the way!).


 
I got those pink python O My Slings...keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## 8seventeen19

laureenthemean said:


> Oh jeez, I almost bought some Decollete Paillettes and python Oh My Slings, but I showed some self-restraint. I've been really bad lately (two pairs on the way!).


 
I was --< this close to buying a pair of VP paillettes and I HATE brown! They were such a steal though!!! $400!! So I bought a skirt instead  Hey it was from gilt's 90% off sale!! It was only $60!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

laureenthemean said:


> Oh jeez, I almost bought some Decollete Paillettes and python Oh My Slings, but I showed some self-restraint. I've been really bad lately (two pairs on the way!).


 
I almost bought the Decollette Paillettes in Champagne, because for more than 50% off it was such a deal and I wanted to quell my CL buying 30+ days drought.  I am trying to be better with budgeting.  Not saying ban because I think I bought 9 pairs while on my one shoe per season limitation.


----------



## luxlover

laureenthemean said:


> Oh jeez, I almost bought some Decollete Paillettes and python Oh My Slings, but I showed some self-restraint.  I've been really bad lately (two pairs on the way!).




omg, congrats! i cant find anything in my size


----------



## 8seventeen19

Lux, they had a black anemone earlier this morning in a 37


----------



## rdgldy

It is taking all my self control not to buy anything at Barneys, but I am holding strong!!


----------



## luxlover

shoeaddictklw said:


> Lux, they had a black anemone earlier this morning in a 37





OMG


----------



## luxlover

I hope at least a fellow TPFer got the anemone and not a Ebay reseller....


----------



## laureenthemean

luxlover said:


> I hope at least a fellow TPFer got the anemone and not a Ebay reseller....


Your order probably would have been cancelled anyway.


----------



## rjd2340

LavenderIce said:


> I almost bought the Decollette Paillettes in Champagne, because for more than 50% off it was such a deal and I wanted to quell my CL buying 30+ days drought. I am trying to be better with budgeting. Not saying ban because I think I bought 9 pairs while on my one shoe per season limitation.


where was the champagne color on sale? i've only seen the copper and black at barneys but i would buy the champagne in a heartbeat...


----------



## 8seventeen19

It was at barneys.com this morning... think it's sold out now


----------



## laureenthemean

Silver Decolzep, size 38, BIN $325
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## heat97

ROCCIA PYTHON VP--- HOW I WISH I WERE A 36

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## daisyduke947

Ohmigod, I'd love a Roccia Python! A 36.5 would probably be better though...


----------



## BellaShoes

NM online $746 + an additional 25%= $560!
Size 40


----------



## amymin

Just so you all know it pays to be persistent. I called all the Barney's stores after the sale went on today for the En Passant and the Seattle store had them in my size! Also, if anyone is looking for the black ones in a 6 the Houston store had them at about 6 pm central time.


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Blue-...hash=item150266450245&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318
EB Declic Sz 38 $295


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-Christian-...hash=item200236184852&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318
Black YoYo Orlatos Sz 36


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hash=item180260773965&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318
Black Patent Lampano Sz 39.5 $9


----------



## niccig

Ooooh, EB Declics go on my watch list!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I WISH they were my size! I always find the good stuff!! NOT in my size!!


----------



## daisyduke947

NINE DOLLARS for Laponos?!


----------



## bambolina

daisyduke947 said:


> NINE DOLLARS for Laponos?!


 
I wonder what the reserve price is...


----------



## evolkatie

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-TAN-LEATHE...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Are these simples? anyways they seem like a good deal to me. Size 40.5 BIN $349 OBO


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude patent Simples, size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hash=item220252971943&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318
Wallis Zeppa Sz 35 BIN $335


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hash=item190234036398&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318
Very Prive in 42!! $177


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hash=item120278909677&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318
Very Prive 36.5 Black Satin $52.99


----------



## canismajor

Aw, darn... I want these to my 36/36.5... ush:


shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-WALLIS-ZEPPA-BLACK-PATENT-WEDGE-35_W0QQitemZ220252971943QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item220252971943&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318
> Wallis Zeppa Sz 35 BIN $335


----------



## socalboo

daisyduke947 said:


> NINE DOLLARS for Laponos?!



*daisy*, I thought of you when I saw that! But then I saw the size


----------



## daisyduke947

socalboo said:


> *daisy*, I thought of you when I saw that! But then I saw the size



Aww! 

That was like, "DUDE! I know I don't have a few hundred dollars right now, so this is perfect!"


----------



## sara999

laureenthemean said:


> Seersucker Pin-up 120, size 36.5, starting bid $400
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PRIVE-SEERSUCKER-PREPPY-HEELS-36_W0QQitemZ140245908788QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 someone PLEASE BUY THESE! my heart is breaking that i can't afford them myself, i've never seen such perfect gorgeous shoes


----------



## Milana

i know they frequently cancel orders, but barneys put up a lot of the CLs on the sale page again....


----------



## heat97

^^^^^ i just went through them all one by one and they are basically all unavailable.  i dont get why they torment us .....


----------



## heat97

$385 38.5!!!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## heat97

sorry dup


----------



## Milana

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=0&sz=60


----------



## Milana

heat97 said:


> ^^^^^ i just went through them all one by one and they are basically all unavailable.  i dont get why they torment us .....




yeah, youre right!!! ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Milana

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...t221007&masterId=cat211105&index=0&cmCat=null

cheaper at BG


----------



## heat97

^^^^ nice teamwork!! ehe now if i can only find something in a 37


----------



## irishiris8

Why does Barneys do this to us?   I get all excited, then they all say "unavailable"....


----------



## heat97

^^^ its like hanging a steak in front of a hungry dog and then pulling it away


----------



## pinkmitsy4

i wonder why they put shoes back up...to have nothing available. There's so many that i want!


----------



## heat97

^^^^^ torture tactic


----------



## irishiris8

Wonder if it's even worth calling a Barneys store and hunting for the black Decollette Paillettes at the sale price....What do you all think?


----------



## laureenthemean

irishiris8 said:


> Wonder if it's even worth calling a Barneys store and hunting for the black Decollette Paillettes at the sale price....What do you all think?


Yeah, you should try.  Last time I went, there were still a bunch in stock.


----------



## irishiris8

Good to know, thanks *laureen*.  I'll try calling from work- Did you see them at the one in Bev Hills?.  I should just make a list of all the ones they've had on sale that I've wanted, and maybe I'll get lucky... lol.  Have a great Thursday


----------



## amymin

irishiris8 said:


> Good to know, thanks *laureen*.  I'll try calling from work- Did you see them at the one in Bev Hills?.  I should just make a list of all the ones they've had on sale that I've wanted, and maybe I'll get lucky... lol.  Have a great Thursday



I called almost every store yesterday and it seems that the Seattle and Houston stores had the most shoes in stock in varying sizes. It's always worth a try.


----------



## irishiris8

Thanks *amymin*!  I really appreciate it- I'll let you all know what I find out when I get home tonight!


----------



## pinkmitsy4

amymin said:


> I called almost every store yesterday and it seems that the Seattle and Houston stores had the most shoes in stock in varying sizes. It's always worth a try.



Did you call the New York store? I would love those black Rolandos and they were on the website again this morning.


----------



## amymin

pinkmitsy4 said:


> Did you call the New York store? I would love those black Rolandos and they were on the website again this morning.



I know they don't have them in a 35 but they did have some left. However, I am unsure of the sizes. Sorry! Good luck though, 245 is such a bargain!


----------



## amymin

pinkmitsy4 said:


> Did you call the New York store? I would love those black Rolandos and they were on the website again this morning.



Also, I should mention that I forgot to ask the first few stores I called to see if they could track inventory on their Point of Sale system, but now I know they can and then you'd be able to pinpoint which store would have any left.


----------



## pinkmitsy4

I just called the NY store and she said that they were all sold out but that i could try another store if i wanted.  
I'll try a few others before I call it quits!


----------



## 8seventeen19

^ I wish my SA wasn't on Vacay, he'd locate things for you. You calling each store is just crap and I wouldn't deal with it! They're the ones getting _paid_ for that!!! I have an excellent SA in Dallas. He's found things for 3 or 4 of my friends off tPF that no one else could "find".


----------



## pinkmitsy4

AWw... I wish he was around too! Some of the SA's are so hard to deal with.  They basically don't want to help.


----------



## Kamilla850

irishiris8 said:


> Wonder if it's even worth calling a Barneys store and hunting for the black Decollette Paillettes at the sale price....What do you all think?


 
As of this morning, I saw a few pairs of black decollete pailletes on sale at Barneys in NYC although I don't know the sizes available.  There were also several of the rust colored ones.  
Try calling Jeffrey at Barneys NY shoe department, he can find a pair for you.


----------



## shoecrazy

This is an excellent deal - taupe kid fontanetes, size 41.5, $370.79 at Saks

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446174731


----------



## heat97

^^^^ not like those are my size, but out of curiousity how do they run?


----------



## shoecrazy

like the VP


----------



## heat97

thanks


----------



## shoecrazy

They're gone now - hope someone here got them!


----------



## krv

shoecrazy said:


> This is an excellent deal - taupe kid fontanetes, size 41.5, $370.79 at Saks
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446174731



Oh I was completing the checkout and then they were gone! Hope one of you ladies got them, lol


----------



## krv

Nude paten NP in size 41 (I ordered these yesterday and there is another pair available)
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## lvpiggy

laureenthemean said:


> Seersucker Pin-up 120, size 36.5, starting bid $400
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PRIVE-SEERSUCKER-PREPPY-HEELS-36_W0QQitemZ140245908788QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
ack.  i didn't get these before - and now they're back to haunt me . . . . ahhhhhh!


----------



## lvpiggy

sara999 said:


> someone PLEASE BUY THESE! my heart is breaking that i can't afford them myself, i've never seen such perfect gorgeous shoes


 
oh well . . . i mean . . . if u insist . . . .


----------



## laureenthemean

lvpiggy said:


> oh well . . . i mean . . . if u insist . . . .


Get 'em!  They're so freaking adorable; if they were my size, I'd be all over them!


----------



## krv

Newali sz 40 in Nude w/additional 25% off
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...37cat14300744cat17310731cat8450745cat17520738


----------



## ceseeber

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Search-Show?pid=15901%2e6108&cgid=CLOUBOUTIN03&start=43&sz=1

$495 Catenita with pink sole on sale at Barney's in 7.5, 8, 9 & 10....but then again it's Barney's!

It looks like Barney's has updated their sale invetory


----------



## evolkatie

pink horatios 5.5! $415 

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...id=15901.6068&cgid=CLOUBOUTIN03&start=48&sz=1


----------



## Kamilla850

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware...&start=43&sz=1

$495 Catenita with pink sole on sale at Barney's in 7.5, 8, 9 & 10....but then again it's Barney's!

It looks like Barney's has updated their sale invetory[/quote]

^Barneys NY had these in the store this morning also, I think that they just marked them down last night or this morning.  I remember seeing a small size.  
They also had the nude leather Catenitas and dark cork/gold tip Catenitas on sale.  I picked up a pair of nude Catenitas but not sure how I feel about them yet.  
I recommend ordering them from the store rather than the website because we all know how the Barneys orders are.


----------



## laureenthemean

Multicolor glitter NP with gold heel/toe, size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sara999

lvpiggy PLEASE get them! i can't afford them even if i wanted to and it's killing me. be a good mommy to them on my behalf!!


----------



## glamgrl921

did anyone score the anemone's on barneys.com?? by the time i saw them i got the usual item is not available message.    i'm sure they wouldn't have had my size anyways....


----------



## laureenthemean

Black leather boots (not sure what style), size 37.5, BIN $650
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-CHRIS...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
I wish they were my size, and not so narrow!


----------



## iluvmybags

Nordstrom's on Michigan Avenue in Chicago still had quite a few CL's on their sale racks last night -- they are now 50% off.  They had the most gorgeous Royal Blue Sling Backs, in a Size 36 - way too small for me, but they were stunning!  If interested, call (312) 464-1515 and ask for Salon Shoes, then ask the SA what Loub's they have left in your size (they don't have THAT many in each size that the SA won't be able to tell you)


----------



## joanniii

aww man most of the pretty shoes at Barneys are not gone 
They don't ship internationally, do they??


----------



## LavenderIce

Bidding starts at less than the upcoming price increase.  These are tempting...


----------



## laureenthemean

Black O My Sling, size 40.5, BIN $300
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Black thong sandals (wasn't someone looking for these?) size 38.5, BIN $90
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## glamgrl921

i am over barneys.  the website sucks, and god forbid u call the store and ask for help.  none of the stores i have called today have been helpful! everyone i talked was such an s***.  at the madision ave store, they wouldn't even check on a shoe for me!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*laureen* I so want those O Mys! But, I must be strong. I must not buy another pair of shoes....today at least.


----------



## laureenthemean

JetSetGo! said:


> *laureen* I so want those O Mys! But, I must be strong. I must not buy another pair of shoes....today at least.


Haha, whenever I find something size 40.5, I always wonder if you have them yet.


----------



## Stinas

NP - Size 38 - light Beige 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...238693114QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300238693114


----------



## Stinas

Bling Bling - Size 39 - Pewter
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180258699982&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008


----------



## glamgrl921

craigslist anyone? jolie neoud dorcets in nude...make an offer sz 40


----------



## JetSetGo!

laureenthemean said:


> Haha, whenever I find something size 40.5, I always wonder if you have them yet.



You're always looking out for me and I LVE it!!!!!


----------



## canismajor

_They look so fun for summer..._

Yellow Patent MARPOIL Wedge  
37.5
Start 24.69, BIN 388.69
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

^^i Love those!


----------



## laureenthemean

Light blue-green Delicate, size 39 BIN $250
http://cgi.ebay.com/Sassy-CHRISTIAN...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## xegbl

Milana said:


> yeah, youre right!!! ahhhhhhhhh



I managed to order a pair of the python simple pumps and anemone in 37.5. But the anemone order was cancelled.


----------



## glamgrl921

glamgrl921 said:


> craigslist anyone? jolie neoud dorcets in nude...make an offer sz 40



sorry here's the link


http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/740270879.html


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

Barneys, Barneys, Barneys...

I ordered 3 pairs of shoes on Wednesday... Python Oh My Slings, No Prive, and Tiger Decollete. Both the Oh Mys and the No Prive were cancelled. 

Luckily, I received a shipping confirmation on the Tiger Decollete, so I'm 1 for 3 right now.

And I was really really looking forward to the No Prive...


----------



## Milana

^^at least you got one pair!! thats exciting!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*LDF *I love the Tiger Decolletes. I'm sorry you couldn't get the others!


----------



## heat97

just fyi before anyone gets too excited --- it appears that barneys have more cl's on their sale page,  you can even click on the shoe and it shows an available size,  however when you click on the size it says "no longer available".. i just wanted to save you all the trouble of getting excited they have something and then the disappointment when you click on the size


----------



## irishiris8

There's a pair of Jolie Dorcets in 42 on the NM site, on sale for 374 (after the 25%)


----------



## xegbl

I'm returning a pair of the African print NP size 37.5 to Barneys today, it's too small for me. Let me know if you're interested.

btw, is Barneys stores open today?


----------



## JetSetGo!

^ That is so kind of you! They are no where near my size though


----------



## pinkmitsy4

xegbl said:


> I'm returning a pair of the African print NP size 37.5 to Barneys today, it's too small for me. Let me know if you're interested.
> 
> btw, is Barneys stores open today?



are those the NP that are red and yellow print?


----------



## ohNina

I'm returning a pair of the African print NP size 37.5 to Barneys today, it's too small for me. Let me know if you're interested.

btw, is Barneys stores open today?

Hi...that's my size , how much were they??  Thanks!
Oh, if those are the red/yellow stripped style, I have those already ....good idea to let others have your great finds that you are returning though.


----------



## rjd2340

i'm pretty sure malls/dept stores are open today............
unless you're in an intense 4th of july celebration zone or something...lol


----------



## Stinas

Lapano - Camel - Size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hash=item280242861141&_trksid=p3911.m14.l1318

Rolande - Camel - Size 35.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hash=item160257818396&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## Stinas

I swear someone was looking for these in this size.  

Very Noeud - Pink Satin - Size 35.5



http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hash=item200236445791&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## shoecrazy

Beautiful moustiques - size 39 starting at $199 or BIN for $399

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280242857802


----------



## lovely&amazing

shoecrazy said:


> Beautiful moustiques - size 39 starting at $199 or BIN for $399
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280242857802


 
I think I want these...I fear they may be too big however, I'm typically falling into the 38.5 range (except for the decolletes-39)


----------



## shoecrazy

^ slingbacks are usually more forgiving and you could always have the strap shortened if necessary


----------



## shoecrazy

^ oh and I'm the same size as you and I once tried these on in a 38 and they were too small - so I think I could have gone to 38.5 or 39. I think Leda has these so you might want to PM her for sizing advice.


----------



## lovely&amazing

^Good call, thanks *shoecrazy*!


----------



## heat97

Black Catenita on sale $560- sizes 10.5 and 11



http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Link-Product?pid=15901.6112


----------



## Stinas

Tutti Fruitti - Size 37 - BIN $200
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...280018120QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120280018120


----------



## regeens

Luisaviaroma sale for CLs.  May not compare to some sales in the US stores, but at least there are sizes:

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...eason=SPRING/SUMMER&gender=women&group=&style=


----------



## Chins4

New NAP-UK sale items, a few highlights..........

Blue Catwoman 38 - £311
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27346

Fuschia Paillete VP 37.5, 38.5, 39.5 and 40 - £398
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27349

Taupe Minibouts 38 & 38.5 £300
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27343


----------



## illegallyblonde

I just don't understand the Barneys site

Are any of the shoes ever available, even when they update it?

My order for the red Anemones in a 39 was cancelled


----------



## laureenthemean

*sigh* I wish I had gotten my hands on those Catwomans.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ I wanted those too! But they sold out way early in the game in my size... :cry:


----------



## JetSetGo!

*illegallyblonde* it's so frustrating, isn't it?


----------



## angelsandsome

These are back up on barney's, Joli-Noeud Sling, 5.5, $250.00
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=87&sz=1


----------



## rubyshoesday

I'm sure this won't work, but it's such a good deal I feel obligated to post...

From Barneys.com

Christian Louboutin
Desir - Hot Pink 
$1,230.00 *$490.00 SALE* 

Sizes: 6, 6.5, 7, 7.5, 8.5, 9, 10

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...ner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=100&sz=1


----------



## mozes

pinkmitsy4 said:


> are those the NP that are red and yellow print?


 
Yes, they are. I've already returned them to Barneys Seattle yesterday afternoon.


----------



## mozes

glamgrl921 said:


> i am over barneys. the website sucks, and god forbid u call the store and ask for help. none of the stores i have called today have been helpful! everyone i talked was such an s***. at the madision ave store, they wouldn't even check on a shoe for me!!!!


 
I second that.. was at the Seattle store and was inquiring abt the sale shoes online and asking them to help me check a shoe that I've seen on sale at the website... They just said.. "Oh, they're all sold out and the website have different range and pricing compared to the store... "


----------



## niccig

Yellow Oh My's (?), 38.5, BIN $249

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hash=item120280152567&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## babypie

Eel skin NP sz 40, starting bid 99c!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## karwood

Stinas said:


> I swear someone was looking for these in this size.
> 
> Very Noeud - Pink Satin - Size 35.5
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hash=item200236445791&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


 

Stina, I think it is shoeaddict who is looking for these


----------



## sara999

good and bad - i love the catwoman style (good) but it's expensive (bad) but thankfully it looks awful on me! (good)


----------



## JetSetGo!

Some Unique Stuff!

Gold Pony Rolandos Size 40 Starting .99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Wild! Green Som 120s with Skinny Heel Size 39.5 BIN $600
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Brown/White Pony Orlato Size 40.5 BIN $500
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

_I hesitate to post these since I might want them myself!_
Fuchsia Patent Rolande Size 41
http://cgi.ebay.com/GORGEOUS-Christ...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## xegbl

I know it's from Barneys but they're not on the sales pages...
Horatio Sling - Bubble Gum 5.5
$695.00 *$415.00 SALE* 
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Search-Show?pid=15901%2e6068&cgid=BARNEYS&prefn1=designer&prefv1=Christian%20Louboutin&start=60&sz=1

Sacha - Blue 
$830.00 *$495.00 SALE* 
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=70&sz=1

Diskoteka - Black 
$740.00 *$295.00 SALE* 
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=86&sz=1

Mimini - Nude 
$665.00 *$400.00 SALE*
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=88&sz=1

Privatita - White 
$795.00 *$475.00 SALE* 
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=92&sz=1


----------



## xegbl

Desir - Black 
$1,230.00 *$740.00 SALE* 
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Search-Show?pid=15901%2e6170&cgid=BARNEYS&prefn1=designer&prefv1=Christian%20Louboutin&start=93&sz=1

Infraditodonna - Luggage 
$555.00 *$335.00 SAL*
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=96&sz=1

Catenita - Black  size 11
$930.00 *$560.00 SALE* 
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...ner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=103&sz=1

Cordoba - Beige 
$315.00 *$190.00 SALE* 
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...ner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=112&sz=1

Modele - Gold 
$765.00 *$305.00 SALE* 
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...ner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=114&sz=1http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...ner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=103&sz=1


----------



## funandsun

JetSetGo! said:


> Some Unique Stuff!
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> _I hesitate to post these since I might want them myself!_
> Fuchsia Patent Rolande Size 41
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GORGEOUS-Christ...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Soooo....did you get them?  I hope so, 'cause they're gone!!!


----------



## heat97

Not a great deal but  I have never seen navy fabric VP's size 41
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## BellaShoes

^^The Fuschia Rolande appears as though the seller accpeted an offline offer..it ended at $.99 cents....? Anyone here get them?


----------



## laureenthemean

JetSetGo! said:


> _I hesitate to post these since I might want them myself!_
> Fuchsia Patent Rolande Size 41
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GORGEOUS-Christ...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I saw those and totally thought of you!  Hope you got them.


----------



## rubyshoesday

Heh JetSetGo! Those are my rolando's for sale... Sadly they're a pinch too small, so I'm trying to find them a better home (also it doesn't hurt that by selling them I'll have some extra money for more CL's when I go to Paris next month!!!)


----------



## irishiris8

*Ruby-* What's your NP and/or Pigalle size?  Just for comparison?


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

JetSetGo! said:


> Some Unique Stuff!
> Brown/White Pony Orlato Size 40.5 BIN $500
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Orlato-Sz-40-5_W0QQitemZ330250037798QQihZ014QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Does anyone recognize the seller of these shoes? I wanted to complete the sale offline, but just wanted to know if anyone has dealt with the seller. They haven't had any activity in ~9 months, and that seems like a red flag. Thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

LaDoctorFutura said:


> Does anyone recognize the seller of these shoes? I wanted to complete the sale offline, but just wanted to know if anyone has dealt with the seller. They haven't had any activity in ~9 months, and that seems like a red flag. Thanks


Why is that a red flag?  All the shoes she had listed seem to be around the same size, so I would think they're from her personal collection.


----------



## rubyshoesday

Hi irishiris8, I'm a 39.5 in Pigalles and a 40 in NP's. Hope that helps!


----------



## letsgoshopping

Those 5'' Som 1s are so HTF! Why can't I be a 40.5!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rubyshoesday

babypie, those are my eel skin NP's *lol*


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Fun&sun* & *CiaoBella *I was not the lucky buyer of those Fuchsia Rolandes...too bad. I guess she saved me some money by selling them offline though. I never think to make offers for that. It just seems so sketchy!

*Ruby* Good luck with your sales! You've got some fabulous unique shoes to offer.


----------



## rubyshoesday

Thanks JetSetGo! I'm going to sell them and try my luck in gay Pair-ee! *lol*


----------



## Stinas

karwood said:


> Stina, I think it is shoeaddict who is looking for these


Yes, I figured that out after I posted.  I pmd her and she got them!!!


----------



## irishiris8

Stinas said:


> Yes, I figured that out after I posted. I pmd her and she got them!!!


 

It's like the chain of Louboutin Love    Jay found your VPs, and you're passing the good karma along... hehe


----------



## mjvictamonte

I agree! There is so much good Karma going on around here!


----------



## illegallyblonde

JetSetGo! said:


> *illegallyblonde* it's so frustrating, isn't it?



Completely! 

Sigh. I don't know if I'll ever be able to find them


----------



## JetSetGo!

Yay, Stinas!!!! Another tPF community moment!


----------



## heat97

Pony Decollette- size 36 BIN 499.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## karwood

BLACK TIGER PATENT NO PRIVE SHOES 36/6 BIN $579


http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...8QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101


----------



## karwood

Iowa Leopard Patent 6.5 $439

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...6QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...6QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101


----------



## karwood

Lola Blue Chick Size 36 $399

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...6QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101


----------



## irishiris8

How long does it usually take before Barneys cancels and order on you?  Just wondering, since that comes up a lot in this thread.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Sometimes it happens within a few hours of placing the order, sometimes they wait the whole 5 days and then cancel it (the confirmation email says they process the order within 5 days).


----------



## laureenthemean

I think some people have gotten theirs canceled weeks later, and some never got an email at all, even though the order was canceled.  You should call CS and make sure it went through.


----------



## xegbl

yeah, one of my orders, Very Prive Paillettes didn't go through and they never informed me at all.... I had to call them to check about the status


----------



## mistyknightwin

xegbl said:


> I know it's from Barneys but they're not on the sales pages...
> Horatio Sling - Bubble Gum 5.5
> $695.00 *$415.00 SALE*
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=60&sz=1
> 
> Sacha - Blue
> $830.00 *$495.00 SALE*
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=70&sz=1
> 
> Diskoteka - Black
> $740.00 *$295.00 SALE*
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=86&sz=1
> 
> Mimini - Nude
> $665.00 *$400.00 SALE*
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=88&sz=1
> 
> Privatita - White
> $795.00 *$475.00 SALE*
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=92&sz=1


 Do you have a special code for these items because I tried 2 purchase and those sale prices are not valid.

Thanks!


----------



## Chins4

Nude patent Mad Mary 36

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...sp?a=29&dept=F&manufacturer=LOU&category=REG&


----------



## karwood

mistyknightwin said:


> Do you have a special code for these items because I tried 2 purchase and those sale prices are not valid.
> 
> Thanks!


 
I am not getting anything either. I click on the Diskoteka and the Minibouts comes up.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Barneys changes their links around a lot. If you go to the shoe section of their website and look at the Louboutins, the sale shoes will be there.


----------



## CamLee

Fellow Loubie Lover here!!  My second post to the forum...I had to share.

Prive YoYo starting bid at $155 or "Buy it Now" for $350!  I so wish they were my size:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

camlee said:


> fellow Loubie Lover Here!! My Second Post To The Forum...i Had To Share.
> 
> Prive Yoyo Starting Bid At $155 Or "buy It Now" For $350! I So Wish They Were My Size:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/christian-louboutin-prive-yoyo-shoes-with-original-box_w0qqitemz280243185461qqihz018qqcategoryz63889qqsspagenamezwdvwqqrdz1qqcmdzviewitem


fake!
do Not Buy!​


----------



## Stinas

Mouche - Black - Size 39  $300
TPFer
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270251168552&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017


----------



## Milana

THESE ARE FAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




CamLee said:


> Fellow Loubie Lover here!!  My second post to the forum...I had to share.
> 
> Prive YoYo starting bid at $155 or "Buy it Now" for $350!  I so wish they were my size:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-louboutin-Prive-YoYo-shoes-with-original-box_W0QQitemZ280243185461QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## CamLee

Oh wow!!! I'm not sure of how to report the person.


----------



## niccig

At the very bottom of the page there's a link that says "Report this item".  You can then choose Counterfeit and Copyright Violations for the reason, Potential Trademark Infringement for the Detailed Reason and Counterfeit Clothing,shoes under Additional Information.


----------



## CamLee

niccig said:


> At the very bottom of the page there's a link that says "Report this item". You can then choose Counterfeit and Copyright Violations for the reason, Potential Trademark Infringement for the Detailed Reason and Counterfeit Clothing,shoes under Additional Information.


 Thanks.  I just went to the "report CL Fakes" thread and there is a mini battle going on about members here reporting items that were not fake.  Although I love CL's and own several, I am still not an expert when determining what's fake vs authentic on ebay.  SO, I'm not sure if I want to get involved.  I honestly thought I was informing the members of a great bargin (low bidding price).


----------



## rdgldy

thought someone was looking for these....
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

CamLee said:


> Thanks.  I just went to the "report CL Fakes" thread and there is a mini battle going on about members here reporting items that were not fake.  Although I love CL's and own several, I am still not an expert when determining what's fake vs authentic on ebay.  SO, I'm not sure if I want to get involved.  I honestly thought I was informing the members of a great bargin (low bidding price).



Its better just to post shoes that you know are 100% authentic in this thread.  Being cheap is not what this thread is about.  Only auth. items.  If you are unsure about the item do not post.  

Hope I didnt sound mean.  Not trying to be.


----------



## glamgrl921

Stinas said:


> Mouche - Black - Size 39  $300
> TPFer
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270251168552&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017



wish they were my size!


----------



## Stinas

^^I posted them here so someone can get them.  They are my size & im trying to be good lol


----------



## glamgrl921

oh gosh u have such self control!!!


----------



## Missrocks

^ Stinas- I was thinking about getting these for my sister. She wears a US 9- not yet ventured into designer shoes, but I want to start her addiction...hehe. Do you think these would work, or would she need a 1/2 size up?


----------



## laureenthemean

Missrocks said:


> ^ Stinas- I was thinking about getting these for my sister. She wears a US 9- not yet ventured into designer shoes, but I want to start her addiction...hehe. Do you think these would work, or would she need a 1/2 size up?


I found the Mouche to be TTS.


----------



## Missrocks

Thanks Laureen!


----------



## Stinas

^^They should be ok.  I wear an 8, but then again, I dont own the Mouche...so im not a 100% on how they run.  I wear a 38.5-39 in the VP, so I thought it would be the same, but I dont know.


----------



## glamgrl921

its barneys so who knows...but i've never seen them in pink before!  desir

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Search-Show?pid=15901%2e6171&cgid=SHOES05&prefn1=designer&prefv1=Christian%20Louboutin&start=94&sz=1


----------



## sara999

letsgoshopping said:


> Those 5'' Som 1s are so HTF! Why can't I be a 40.5!!!!!!!!!


ugh i know. i'd love a pair of the 5 inchers. thick heel pref!


----------



## heat97

Red Satin Drapanova Size 38.5 $340
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## joanniii

OMG! Not sure if anyone posted but the CL shoes for sale are up to extra 40% off now?!
Too bad I don't like any of them ush:


----------



## heat97

^^^^^^omg i didnt even notice!!!!!!!! wow i must be tired!!


----------



## heat97

Size 40 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## joanniii

These just popped up!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod40790075&parentId=cat12540760&masterId=cat8380737&index=17&cmCat=cat000000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


Original:*$785.00*
SALE:	*$393.00*


----------



## shoecrazy

Black VP Pailletes - size 38 - $447.60 after extra 40% off! Get em quick!!!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml;?itemId=prod43680914


----------



## laureenthemean

Yellow Very Noeud, size 40, current bid $599
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## joanniii

shoecrazy said:


> Black VP Pailletes - size 38 - $447.60 after extra 40% off! Get em quick!!!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml;?itemId=prod43680914




OMG those are preeeetty!! 
But they are in black though. Still a bargain!


----------



## 8seventeen19

VP Paillette GONE!


----------



## sammiekat

Wow some awesome deals on NM w/that extra 40% off! Too bad nothing in my size lol.


----------



## heat97

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
Size 38 nude- 40%


----------



## pinkmitsy4

oh no...i so wanted the sometimes and they are gone. maybe they'll show up again (fingers crossed)


----------



## MKWMDA

OH PLEASE OH PLEASE Let a pair of black declics in a 41 pop up!!!!


----------



## evolkatie

all these 38s are coming up but whenever I click they're all gone! lol


----------



## heat97

hahah i bought a dress and a bra since none of the shoes were my size lol


----------



## shoecrazy

^ way to make the best of a bad situation!


----------



## socalboo

Taupe Patent Rolandos 36.5 $499. Current Bid
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## socalboo

Yellow Suede Declic 38 $549. BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...rkparms=algo=CRX&its=S%2BI&itu=UCI%2BSI&otn=4


----------



## socalboo

BTW~Live Search is back up to 25%


----------



## heat97

Patent Joli's Black Size 40
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## socalboo

Black Declic 38 $499. Starting Bid
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## pinkmitsy4

Patent T-strap Red 37
Neiman Marcus
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod37260023&cmCat=search&searchType=


----------



## pinkmitsy4

Also,
*Sequin Peep-Toe pump
39
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
*


----------



## Milana

http://www.barneys.com/Decollette/1...igner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=0&sz=1


6.5 and 10.5 $370 for cooper decolletes..


----------



## socalboo

^ Not available already, 6.5


----------



## purly

All the Louboutins at Neimans via the link below are 40% off once you add them to your cart:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...80737&masterId=cat8450747&navAction=saleIndex

I just got some wishbones for ~$300


----------



## daisyduke947

socalboo said:


> Taupe Patent Rolandos 36.5 $499. Current Bid
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ugh those could be mine!


----------



## socalboo

Wine Patent Rolandos 34.5 $699.99 BIN-Same price for this Fall, but a tiny size!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hash=item350076758240&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^ AND I thought I had small feet!


----------



## Stinas

socalboo said:


> Wine Patent Rolandos 34.5 $699.99 BIN-Same price for this Fall, but a tiny size!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hash=item350076758240&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318



They would be perfect for Honu!
Im totally pming her.  I know how hard it is for them to find their size.


----------



## mistyknightwin

heat97 said:


> Patent Joli's Black Size 40
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


Their goneeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ledaatomica

ok I tried to look not sure if these were posted or not but I am pretty sure someone here was looking for Pewter Lady gres in a 38.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290243963554

but note that these are used....


----------



## socalboo

daisyduke947 said:


> Ugh those could be mine!



There's 2 bids on them right now so I don't know if the seller would give you a BIN price, but the live search is back up to 25%


----------



## shoecrazy

ledaatomica said:


> ok I tried to look not sure if these were posted or not but I am pretty sure someone here was looking for Pewter Lady gres in a 38.5
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290243963554
> 
> but note that these are used....



I know karwood was looking for these in a 39 and I think lorrmich was looking for a 38.5 or 39. I'll PM them.


----------



## daisyduke947

socalboo said:


> There's 2 bids on them right now so I don't know if the seller would give you a BIN price, but the live search is back up to 25%



Ooh, then they aren't mine. 
Thanks, darling!


----------



## socalboo

Stinas said:


> They would be perfect for Honu!
> Im totally pming her.  I know how hard it is for them to find their size.



Good call Stinas! Thanks!


----------



## socalboo

Hey *dais*, how about these? Metallikas $499 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-BLACK...hash=item380039841417&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## karwood

shoecrazy said:


> I know karwood was looking for these in a 39 and I think lorrmich was looking for a 38.5 or 39. I'll PM them.


 
I got your PM. Unfortunately these are .5 size too small for meI would have definitely bought these if they were a 39.

But Thanks so Much for looking out for me, *LEDA and ShoeCrazy!!*


----------



## laureenthemean

Suede boot, size 38, BIN $650
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

I sure with those Lady Gres were a 41! I love the Pewter!


----------



## shoecrazy

Joseph has marked down their sale CLs even more:

http://www.josephstores.com/main.asp?viewall=Y&viewsale=&size=

These are cute, and they're only $325


----------



## daisyduke947

socalboo said:


> Hey *dais*, how about these? Metallikas $499 BIN
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-BLACK...hash=item380039841417&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318



Ooh, those are cool!! Ahh, any pair would do. I am busy working, so hopefully, soon enough, I can buy a pair!! Just have to wait a couple more weeks...


----------



## javaboo

Not sure if these were posted. Size 40 Very Neoud in Yellow Satin! Only $599 starting right now.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## karwood

Also, These CL NP Red/BROWN Nubbuck IN SIZE 37 are at Joseph for $249.00. GRRR! I bought these for $760 JUST THREE MONTHS AGO!!


http://www.josephstores.com/shoe-item.asp?action=ADD&item=CL515T&skip=&viewall=Y




*Christian Louboutin SHOES *​





​http://www.josephstores.com/shoe-item.asp?action=ADD&item=CL515T&skip=&viewall=Y


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

These are also on sale at Joseph's Stores...
http://www.josephstores.com/shoe-item.asp?action=ADD&item=CL515T&skip=&viewall=Y#







Edit: oops...guess we were looking at the same thing...


----------



## lorrmich

Thanks to *Leda* and *Shoecrazy* for the heads up about the Lady Gres. I have them on my watch list, but I really lust after the bronze. They are so tempting, I may just have to give in. You guys are the best because I totally missed the listing.


----------



## funandsun

karwood said:


> Also, These CL NP Red/BROWN Nubbuck IN SIZE 37 are at Joseph for $249.00. GRRR! I bought these for $760 JUST THREE MONTHS AGO!!
> 
> 
> http://www.josephstores.com/shoe-item.asp?action=ADD&item=CL515T&skip=&viewall=Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Christian Louboutin SHOES *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 
If I could stuff my big 41's into a 40, I'd buy these!!!  I emailed the store and they don't have any other sizes available and they said all of their sale items are going fast.


----------



## socalboo

shoecrazy said:


> Joseph has marked down their sale CLs even more:
> 
> http://www.josephstores.com/main.asp?viewall=Y&viewsale=&size=
> 
> These are cute, and they're only $325



hey shoe! these are so cute, thanks for posting! do you know how they fit? is this a d'orsay? tia!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Stinam on eBay is selling some real gems! Sizes 37.5  38.5

including Red Miss Boxe in size 37.5 $529.99 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shoecrazy

socalboo said:


> hey shoe! these are so cute, thanks for posting! do you know how they fit? is this a d'orsay? tia!



Sorry - I don't know!


----------



## karwood

socalboo said:


> hey shoe! these are so cute, thanks for posting! do you know how they fit? is this a d'orsay? tia!


 
Socal- these are d'orsays. I do not own these style of shoes, but I do have the two pairs of Castillana(they are d'orsays as well). I got them 1/2 size bigger from my true size and they fit perfectly. 
I am also assuming the sizing of these shoes should be similar to the jolie noeud dorset as well


----------



## javaboo

Does anyone know how Joseph ship their shoes? Is it by USPS? UPS? or FedEx?


----------



## daisyduke947

Black velvet Biba, size 5. $460.80 TODAY, goes back to 512 tomorrow.
http://bluefly.com/pages/products/d...=christian+louboutin&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial

Black Python Hung Up, size 5.5. $594 TODAY, goes back to 660 tomorrow.
http://bluefly.com/pages/products/d...=christian+louboutin&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial


----------



## Aaliyah_4_evah

javaboo said:


> Does anyone know how Joseph ship their shoes? Is it by USPS? UPS? or FedEx?


I was wondering the same thing, I'm from Canada and I only buy from stores that ship with USPS.


----------



## karwood

javaboo said:


> Does anyone know how Joseph ship their shoes? Is it by USPS? UPS? or FedEx?


 
I read the shipping information for Joseph at;

http://www.josephstores.com/shipping-info.htm

it does not say anything about which shipping service they use. I would give them a call at: 866-580-0971  or email them at info@josephstores.com .


----------



## BellaShoes

All of these are at brownsfashion.com

35/36/36.5/38/38.5/39/41
now £280.00






36/38
now £370.00






41
now £260.00






35/38
Black/Orange
now £270.00







36/37.5/38
now £280.00


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

karwood said:


> I read the shipping information for Joseph at;
> 
> http://www.josephstores.com/shipping-info.htm
> 
> it does not say anything about which shipping service they use. I would give them a call at: 866-580-0971  or email them at info@josephstores.com .



Has anyone previously ordered from Joseph's and know how likely our orders will actually go through (i.e. is Joseph's like Barneys and "the emails")?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I've ordered a pair of CLs and a pair of Pradas from Josephs. They have great CS and they shipped both of my orders out fast- and best of all, no cancelling!


----------



## evolkatie

This might not be a crazy deal but someone please buy these: 



Click on pic  Approx $620 usd


----------



## chanell0ve

found another glitter np sz 39 http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rubyshoesday

Somewhat off topic, but could someone please explain to me how the live.com discount works??? I feel like I'm missing out on something obvious, heh


----------



## bambolina

rubyshoesday said:


> Somewhat off topic, but could someone please explain to me how the live.com discount works??? I feel like I'm missing out on something obvious, heh


 
Me too! 

But then again, I'm in Canada, watch it not be good for Canadians... good deals almost never apply to us poor Canucks.ush:


----------



## rubyshoesday

Hey, I'm a fellow Canuck, Bambolina!


----------



## bambolina

rubyshoesday said:


> Hey, I'm a fellow Canuck, Bambolina!


 
Yay!!  Nice meeting you fellow Canadian!! 

By the way, the pup in your avatar is so precious!!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Nice meeting you too!

That's my hairy baby, lol... She's such a ham!


----------



## bambolina

rubyshoesday said:


> Nice meeting you too!
> 
> That's my hairy baby, lol... She's such a ham!


 
Aww, she's so pretty!! What a cutie pie!!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Aww thanks.... Just don't tell her that!


----------



## bambolina

rubyshoesday said:


> Aww thanks.... Just don't tell her that!


 
Hehe mine are the same, they're pretty and they know it!


----------



## rubyshoesday

lol It's awful... the things she gets away with because of those big eyes...


----------



## Souzie

<--- Fellow Canadian here as well!!  I think the offer is only valid in the states.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^You're right, it is only for US residents.


----------



## mystically

This is some of what I saw at Scottsdale Neiman Marcus today. All were 50% off original price:
Magenta 120 Pigalle 40 and 41
Black Privatita with Black Patent Toe 40.5
Lots of Lolas
Camel flats with Teal Trim
White Lafalaise

There were some other pairs but this is what I remember and I mainly looked at sizes 39-41.


----------



## laureenthemean

Purple python VPs, size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

^^^Someone please buy them!!!!  I missed out on them once & I still cry over it! lol
Not my size or else they would be mine.


----------



## irishiris8

Thanks for the tip, *mystically.*  Maybe I'll drive up there this weekend...


----------



## Stinas

Aztec Activa - Size 41.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/740-NIB-CHRISTI...hash=item270253513035&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318

Zebra Pony Slings - Size 35.5 - Cute, not seen too often, rare IMO.
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hash=item110268245227&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318

Rolande - Camel - Size 35.5 - GREAT DEAL!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hash=item160257818396&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318

Rolando - Size 40 - Amazing Pony Color - Gold & Silverish - From a TPFer too!!  I soo wish these were my size.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hash=item150267416885&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## daisyduke947

Those Zebra Pony are SO cool!!! I wish I wore a 5.5!!


----------



## KillerTofu

*daisyduke*, I know you like Laponos...have you seen these? http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Described as bronze, but they look more pewter to me, 36.5, starting at $0.99! There is a reserve, though.


----------



## daisyduke947

Thank you, *KillerTofu*! How do those reserves work though? I mean, if no one wins and you're the only bidder, can't you win it for .99 cents?


----------



## KillerTofu

No, unfortunately, the reserve means that unless the bids reach a certain amount (known only to the seller), the seller doesn't have to sell the item.
I keep an eye on reserve auctions though, because a) you don't know what the reserve price is, it might be lower than you think, and b) the seller can lower the reserve at any time, and c) if the item doesn't sell, they might relist them with a lower reserve, or no reserve at all.


----------



## sara999

those zebra ones are so cute!


----------



## peachiesncream

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120278909677&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=002

prives 36.5 $345


----------



## JetSetGo!

KillerTofu said:


> No, unfortunately, the reserve means that unless the bids reach a certain amount (known only to the seller), the seller doesn't have to sell the item.
> I keep an eye on reserve auctions though, because a) you don't know what the reserve price is, it might be lower than you think, and b) the seller can lower the reserve at any time, and c) if the item doesn't sell, they might relist them with a lower reserve, or no reserve at all.




Also, I like to ask what the reserve is. The sellers are always willing to tell me.


----------



## MKWMDA

Stinas said:


> Aztec Activa - Size 41.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/740-NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SEXY-WHITE-PLATFORM-SANDAL_W0QQitemZ270253513035QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270253513035&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318



These are so mine. I have been waiting for a white pair in my size!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

laureenthemean said:


> Purple python VPs, size 37.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Wow these are crazy cheap! starting bid $499.99


----------



## joanniii

WOW! Looks like you ladies (and others) cleaned up the NM sales page for the CLs pretty well!  There's hardly anything left!! LOL


----------



## redandgreen

hmmm bit silly posting as 7.5 IMO. i always search louboutin and eauropean size.

gonna start searching in american size to from now on!


----------



## MKWMDA

$499, sz 39





$399, sz 36


----------



## xboobielicousx

omg i'm on such a ban but i LOVE these!!!  my size too...i'm going to email the seller and ask if they are willing to accept a buy it now...aaaaaaaaaaaah!  you guys are killling me





laureenthemean said:


> Purple python VPs, size 37.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PURPLE-PYTHON-VERY-PRIVE-SHOES-7-5_W0QQitemZ140247622866QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MKWMDA

Starting bid $449, WOW these are gorgeous! I wish DF would see the importance of a great clutch. Stupid boys.


----------



## redandgreen

are these CL?

i saw these on sale for i cant rememeber how much at harvey nichols. but in a dark red patent leather. they def werent louboutins though.


----------



## surlygirl

xboobielicousx said:


> omg i'm on such a ban but i LOVE these!!! my size too...i'm going to email the seller and ask if they are willing to accept a buy it now...aaaaaaaaaaaah! you guys are killling me


 
Good luck, boobie! Those are just ... WOW! With the patent tip! They are insanely gorgeous. And thanks for posting, laureen!


----------



## socalboo

karwood said:


> Socal- these are d'orsays. I do not own these style of shoes, but I do have the two pairs of Castillana(they are d'orsays as well). I got them 1/2 size bigger from my true size and they fit perfectly.
> I am also assuming the sizing of these shoes should be similar to the jolie noeud dorset as well



Thanks *kar*!
Thanks for the info *shoecrazy*! I'm going to get them!


----------



## bambolina

MKWMDA said:


> Starting bid $449, WOW these are gorgeous! I wish DF would see the importance of a great clutch. Stupid boys.


 Oh WOW!! They are stunning!!


----------



## heat97

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

Black size 39.5


----------



## daisyduke947

KillerTofu said:


> No, unfortunately, the reserve means that unless the bids reach a certain amount (known only to the seller), the seller doesn't have to sell the item.
> I keep an eye on reserve auctions though, because a) you don't know what the reserve price is, it might be lower than you think, and b) the seller can lower the reserve at any time, and c) if the item doesn't sell, they might relist them with a lower reserve, or no reserve at all.



Thank you!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Bambolina, that pink one would look good with your Bubblegum simples!


----------



## shoecrazy

There was a pair of red piluca espadrilles on Saks.com for $168 - size 39 - I ordered them but then decided I really don't need another pair of shoes so I'm canceling the order.

They should pop back up within a minute.


----------



## shoecrazy

This is the page:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446174736


----------



## shoecrazy

Posting these so I don't buy them - navy patent joli noeuds - size 38 $419.95 BIN (-25% with the live.com discount)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 8seventeen19

Pass Mules are $225 in black, orange, and white @ Barneys! I got my colors!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

White Helmut, size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bambolina

shoeaddictklw said:


> Bambolina, that pink one would look good with your Bubblegum simples!


 Oh I wish I wish I wish!! But there's no way I can justify another purchase this month...


----------



## karwood

daisyduke947 said:


> Thank you, *KillerTofu*! How do those reserves work though? I mean, if no one wins and you're the only bidder, can't you win it for .99 cents?


 
*Daisy- *If the auctions closes without the reserve being met, you can contact the seller immediately after it ends and make an offer. Sometimes they do take the offer over having to relist the item again and waste more time waiting to see if they do sell.


----------



## rdgldy

shoeaddictklw said:


> Pass Mules are $225 in black, orange, and white @ Barneys! I got my colors!!!


Love them!!


----------



## Stinas

MKWMDA said:


> These are so mine. I have been waiting for a white pair in my size!!!


  Yay!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

Missrocks said:


> ^ Stinas- I was thinking about getting these for my sister. She wears a US 9- not yet ventured into designer shoes, but I want to start her addiction...hehe. Do you think these would work, or would she need a 1/2 size up?


 
i actually found them to run a tad larger than the VPs IMO


----------



## lvpiggy

MKWMDA said:


> $499, sz 39


----------



## Missrocks

^ Thx LVPiggy! I didn't end up getting them for her b/c I still wasn't sure about sizing...


----------



## daisyduke947

karwood said:


> *Daisy- *If the auctions closes without the reserve being met, you can contact the seller immediately after it ends and make an offer. Sometimes they do take the offer over having to relist the item again and waste more time waiting to see if they do sell.



Thank you!


----------



## morfoula

shoeaddictklw said:


> Pass Mules are $225 in black, orange, and white @ Barneys! I got my colors!!!


 

Did u get those from the site????????? I need those in orange or blue!


----------



## KillerTofu

lvpiggy said:


>



*lv*, LOL, the very first thing I thought when I saw those shoes was "Man, *lvpiggy*'s gonna be sad those aren't her size!"


----------



## morfoula

I just bought them from barney's 
thank god I checked this site!!!!


----------



## mystically

Wine 70mm Pigalles in 38
Saks Scottsdale
Additional 50% off sale price starting Thursday at Saks... (Unfortunately they didn't have any CLs in my size but I got 2 pairs of Manolos on presale)


----------



## laureenthemean

Hm, I might need those graffiti Clichys...


----------



## irishiris8

Black Lapono, 35.5, 578-40%
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## socalboo

Graffiti Pigalles 41 Current Bid $9.95
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## socalboo

I don't know what these are, but they're strappy & pretty! 35 Starting Bid $9.95
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## socalboo

Vanitarita  ? 38.5 Starting Bid $9.95
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## lvpiggy

laureenthemean said:


> Hm, I might need those graffiti Clichys...


 AHHHHHHHH get them get them, and then post a bazillion pictures, so i can salivate in front of the computer please!!


----------



## lvpiggy

KillerTofu said:


> *lv*, LOL, the very first thing I thought when I saw those shoes was "Man, *lvpiggy*'s gonna be sad those aren't her size!"


 
hehehe . . . awwww . . . thanks for thinkin of me . . . i must be more predictable than i thought!


----------



## irishiris8

And, of course, Barneys cancelled my Decollete order from Friday... I expected it, but seriously, I could cry.... argh 

Wish I wasn't so shy about calling the stores, but I guess I'm going to have to do it...


----------



## 8seventeen19

I Wish my SA didn't go out of town Irish or I would give you his name/number. Call the Dallas store they are always very good to me


----------



## laureenthemean

Tan suede Pigalle 100, size 40, BIN $400
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Black suede Pigalle 100, size 3, BIN $400
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

There's a BIN of $650 on purple python VPs!  Someone get them!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ETA:  Not sure what size they are, though the box says 39.5


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Ah that's my HG!!! I emailed the seller to see what size they are because it looks like the whole label on the box was wrong (it says No. Prive). Fingers crossed it's my size and not a 39.5.


----------



## BellaShoes

I just emailed her too...she totally forgot the size! They are fabulous hope they fit one of us


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Aw darn, she updated the listing and they're a 9.5. I could have made a 39 work but definitely not a 39.5


----------



## BellaShoes

Foot Candy Shoes......
Lady Gres Black...40/10
$605


----------



## BellaShoes

My Purse Addiction said:


> Aw darn, she updated the listing and they're a 9.5. I could have made a 39 work but definitely not a 39.5


]

Sh*t! I dont think a 39.5 would work for me either!


----------



## Stinas

laureenthemean said:


> There's a BIN of $650 on purple python VPs! Someone get them!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PYTHON-PEEPTOE_W0QQitemZ300240410000QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ETA: Not sure what size they are, though the box says 39.5


 Someone got to them before me! grrr...hopefully it was a TPFer!  This is the second time I missed out on these.  Maybe third time is a charm?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Woah that was fast!


----------



## rubyshoesday

^^ Whoa those sold already with BIN


----------



## BellaShoes

DAMN! That was FASSSSSSSTTTT! Anyne here get them?


----------



## compulsivepurse

38.5 Nude Patent VP with Burgandy Tip BIN GBP 445:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270253759084

Don't know if the 20% off with live.com will work if you buy through eBay US or not, since listed in the UK. Give it a try, I guess!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Size 41.5 silver glitter pigalles

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-SEXY-SPAR...hash=item120278553215&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## My Purse Addiction

compulsivepurse said:


> 38.5 Nude Patent VP with Burgandy Tip BIN GBP 445:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270253759084
> 
> Don't know if the 20% off with live.com will work if you buy through eBay US or not, since listed in the UK. Give it a try, I guess!


 
Oooh these are my size but I would get slammed with customs taxes.  Tonight's definitely not my night LOL!


----------



## morfoula

rubyshoesday said:


> Size 41.5 silver glitter pigalles
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-SEXY-SPARKLY-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-STILETTO-SHOES_W0QQitemZ120278553215QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120278553215&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


 

oh my GOD. i've never seen those before. i want them.


----------



## rubyshoesday

morfoula said:


> oh my GOD. i've never seen those before. i want them.


 
I know, if they were my size I'd have already bid on them!


----------



## shoecrazy

compulsivepurse said:


> 38.5 Nude Patent VP with Burgandy Tip BIN GBP 445:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270253759084
> 
> Don't know if the 20% off with live.com will work if you buy through eBay US or not, since listed in the UK. Give it a try, I guess!



 gone already - I was going to buy these and I was so excited...


----------



## compulsivepurse

Aww shoecrazy! I wish you had gotten them!


----------



## purdy13

rubyshoesday said:


> Size 41.5 silver glitter pigalles
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-SEXY-SPARKLY-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-STILETTO-SHOES_W0QQitemZ120278553215QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120278553215&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


 
These are lovely IRL and I think were an edition just for the Selfridges department store last that they had last christmas.

I tried them on and the sculpted heel is pretty easy to walk in but the glitter really dug in sharply against the side of my foot.


And those nude Prives were mine!!! Can't believe they sold so fast - guess I priced them a little low :shame:


----------



## meggyg8r

irishiris8 said:


> And, of course, Barneys cancelled my Decollete order from Friday... I expected it, but seriously, I could cry.... argh
> 
> Wish I wasn't so shy about calling the stores, but I guess I'm going to have to do it...


 

Oh no! I just ordered the last pair of Decolletes Barneys had on sale on their website... I hope they don't cancel my order too!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Architek Size 40 on sale $547

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27344


----------



## joanniii

Oh wow, there are nice 
One of our own gals, I assume?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Blue-Suede-Rolando-39-5-39-Signed_W0QQitemZ300240038314QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MKWMDA

Those look like Laureen's. I wonder why she is selling them? They are fab!


----------



## Kamilla850

My Purse Addiction said:


> Oooh these are my size but I would get slammed with customs taxes.  Tonight's definitely not my night LOL!


 
I was thinking the same thing .  Last night I decided that if they were still here in the morning that I would buy them, but alas they are gone.  Perhaps a TPFer purchased them.


----------



## irishiris8

*meggyg8r*- I hope you get them  It seems that Barneys cancels a good 90% of their online orders, especially of sale merchandise.  I think almost everyone on this forum has had it happen to them.  I was getting hopeful b/c 3 days had passed without cancellation- but you never know, you might be one of the lucky ones!!


----------



## laureenthemean

joanniii said:


> Oh wow, there are nice
> One of our own gals, I assume?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Blue-Suede-Rolando-39-5-39-Signed_W0QQitemZ300240038314QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Yes, these are mine.  They're half a size too big, unfortunately.  I tried to make them work but couldn't, but couldn't let them go. I finally found and bought a pair in my correct size, though, so I am selling these.


----------



## Chins4

purdy13 said:


> These are lovely IRL and I think were an edition just for the Selfridges department store last that they had last christmas.
> 
> I tried them on and the sculpted heel is pretty easy to walk in but the glitter really dug in sharply against the side of my foot.


 
They still had some of these in the sale racks last time I was there


----------



## shoecrazy

Black joli noeud dorset size 39 - hurry!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod48430003


----------



## shoecrazy

wow - gone already


----------



## shoecrazy

Size 36.5 silver sometimes

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml;?itemId=prod51180039


----------



## karwood

MKWMDA said:


> Those look like Laureen's. I wonder why she is selling them? They are fab!


 
And they are signed by Mr. CL.


----------



## LaDonna

shoecrazy said:


> Size 36.5 silver sometimes
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml;?itemId=prod51180039



i was just about to post these.  i wish they were in my size


----------



## shoecrazy

black paillettes passmule 38.5

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod48470022


----------



## shoecrazy

size 40 black/red architek on Bluefly - $584

http://bluefly.com/pages/products/detail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=2086073595

(the ones on NAP yesterday were a little cheaper but they're gone now)


----------



## LaDonna

shoecrazy said:


> Black joli noeud dorset size 39 - hurry!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod48430003



awww man i wish i would have checked nm earlier.  i ordered these last week for 25% off  they should be here today though.  my 1st pair of cl's.


----------



## LaDonna

fishnet platform pump 7.5

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## shoecrazy

patent metallika 36.5

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod43680449


----------



## mistyknightwin

LaDonna said:


> awww man i wish i would have checked nm earlier. i ordered these last week for 25% off  they should be here today though. my 1st pair of cl's.


I just tried to order them from NeimanM over the phone and they couldn't find the other shoe!! I said awww dang and I was so excited when he said he had them! such a let down...

He said he would call me when he finds it *crosses fingers*


----------



## JetSetGo!

LaDonna said:


> awww man i wish i would have checked nm earlier.  i ordered these last week for 25% off  they should be here today though.  my 1st pair of cl's.



Maybe they'll adjust the price for you! Congrats! They are beauteous!


----------



## LaDonna

JetSetGo! said:


> Maybe they'll adjust the price for you! Congrats! They are beauteous!



i tried w/ the online chat and they said no.  oh well, i still got them at a decent price.


----------



## LaDonna

mistyknightwin said:


> I just tried to order them from NeimanM over the phone and they couldn't find the other shoe!! I said awww dang and I was so excited when he said he had them! such a let down...
> 
> He said he would call me when he finds it *crosses fingers*



there was only 1 shoe in the box?  that sucks!  i hope he finds it for you.  they're so cute and girly!  i'm still waiting on mine.  i'm sure fed ex won't get here until like 7-8pm


----------



## 8seventeen19

1 shoe is kinda like my deal yesterday... ALLLLLL excited about getting the black Passmules at a _really_ good deal and then the SA calls me back and was like I am so sorry but I have the box of a 35.5 and the shoes are 37.5 
How did that happen!!??


----------



## mistyknightwin

LaDonna said:


> there was only 1 shoe in the box? that sucks! i hope he finds it for you. they're so cute and girly! i'm still waiting on mine. i'm sure fed ex won't get here until like 7-8pm


Girllllllllllllll I was sooo upset! I've loved these shoes for a minute and finally wanted to treat myself to them.

He said someone may have placed it somewhere and forgot to return it or a SA could be holding it for someone. He was really nice and said he would def. call me when he finds it.

If I don't get mine - click your heels together one time for me!


----------



## mistyknightwin

shoeaddictklw said:


> 1 shoe is kinda like my deal yesterday... ALLLLLL excited about getting the black Passmules at a _really_ good deal and then the SA calls me back and was like I am so sorry but I have the box of a 35.5 and the shoes are 37.5
> How did that happen!!??


 Aww that sucks!


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

I just received my Tiger Decollete from Barney's (i know...I'm surprised the order actually went through) and they don't fit. :~(

So sad...


----------



## shoecrazy

LDF - I see you have fontanetes in 40.5 - my decolletes are .5 larger than my fontanetes. Sorry these didn't work out for you. Maybe you can sell them on eBay for a profit!


----------



## shoecrazy

size 10.5 city girl at Barneys $475 - usual caveats apply

http://www.barneys.com/City Girl/15...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=49&sz=1


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

shoecrazy said:


> LDF - I see you have fontanetes in 40.5 - my decolletes are .5 larger than my fontanetes. Sorry these didn't work out for you. Maybe you can sell them on eBay for a profit!



good to know. i guess i guessed my decollete size opposite.


----------



## surlygirl

LaDoctorFutura said:


> good to know. i guess i guessed my decollete size opposite.


 
Sorry that the sizing didn't work out for you. Give us ( ok, me! ) a heads up if you send them back to Barneys or sell them elsewhere. Thanks!


----------



## shoecrazy

navy joli noeud dorcet size 39, starting at $375

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Christ...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ So pretty!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Satin Wishbone Size 40.5

http://www.neimanmarcus.com:80/stor...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## *Magdalena*

Red Patent VPs size 35.5 with gold tip---gorgeous!!!!!!!!!






http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1215638411891&ev19=3:7


----------



## JetSetGo!

Shoeaddict...yoohoo...^^^^


----------



## shoecrazy

man, those are gorgeous


----------



## 8seventeen19

WHOA WHOA WHOA!!! LOVE them but theres NO flippin way I'm spending 770 on them right now!
There would be severe consequences!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I wonder how much I can sell my soul for?!? 

AND I am just kidding for those of you who take me seriously!


----------



## surlygirl

Those are so pretty! I would love to find this color VP in my size.


----------



## glamgrl921

*Magdalena* said:


> Red Patent VPs size 35.5 with gold tip---gorgeous!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1215638411891&ev19=3:7



yummo!!  all these shoes!!!  all the good sizes are too small for me though!!!


----------



## javaboo

You know that is the second time those red vp in that size showed up...maybe even the 3rd. I hope they aren't damaged or anything.


----------



## LaDonna

mistyknightwin said:


> Girllllllllllllll I was sooo upset! I've loved these shoes for a minute and finally wanted to treat myself to them.
> 
> He said someone may have placed it somewhere and forgot to return it or a SA could be holding it for someone. He was really nice and said he would def. call me when he finds it.
> 
> If I don't get mine - click your heels together one time for me!



i will..lol


----------



## glamgrl921

stingray pumps 35.5
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/stingray_pumps


----------



## bambolina

shoeaddictklw said:


> I wonder how much I can sell my soul for?!?
> 
> AND I am just kidding for those of you who take me seriously!


 
Right now I wish I could sell mine too! 
So many pairs of shoes I want and I'm on a ban until next month at least.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Silver La Falaise sz 41.5 $380

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709363&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446180084&R=452598900550&P_name=Christian+Louboutin&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1215647845079


----------



## joanniii

^^ hey.. how did you find those? I looked in the sales section of Saks but they did not come up?
I might be searching the wrong way thus can't find any deals.. ush:


----------



## laureenthemean

I went to saks.com, clicked "saks sale," clicked "more" under the brands, and then clicked "Christian Louboutin."


----------



## laureenthemean

Anthracite Bling Bling, size 39.5, BIN $599
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-CHRIST...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## javaboo

Not sure if these were posted before. Purple python VP size 37.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 8seventeen19

UHHH those purple pythons are INSANE.. I would SOO go off my ban for those!


----------



## niccig

Roccia python Simples sz 37 - $599

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hash=item200237318905&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318

Sigh... if these were a 38 they'd be mine!


----------



## chanell0ve

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...731cat6000734cat11000734cat8450745cat17520738
sz 38 left


----------



## irishiris8

^^^ gone


----------



## DamierAddict

chanell0ve said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...731cat6000734cat11000734cat8450745cat17520738
> sz 38 left










GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR i was checking out










                                                                                                                           Covered Platform Pump                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                                                                Price: $495.00                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 Item: NMOS8_X0648                                                            Color: NUDE                                                            Size: 38.0B/8.0B                                            		      	                           		      	                           		      	                           		      	                           		      	                           		      	                                                                                                                        Quantity: 1                 					 		      	                           		      	                           		      	                           		      	                           		      	                                                                                                                                                                                    Gift Message: No Gift Note                                                                                                                                                          In Stock                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    		      	                           		      	                           		      	                           		      	                                                                                                              	                             Via Standard


no longer available!!!!!!!!


----------



## chanell0ve

that was quick!


----------



## irishiris8

Sorry Damier!  I know how frustrating that can be


----------



## la lola

hi,  I am very interested in purchasing/buying  CL's Mouche style high-heel,in black,ivory or navy; size 36 or 36.5.
So...is there anyone who is willing to sell?!


----------



## joanniii

Ohhh WHAT?!! I was searching for a pair of those Declics on Ebay just 15 mins ago!!!  
They were my size too!


----------



## daisyduke947

NO selling on this board!! Not allowed.


----------



## irishiris8

la lola said:


> hi, I am very interested in purchasing/buying CL's Mouche style high-heel,in black,ivory or navy; size 36 or 36.5.
> So...is there anyone who is willing to sell?!


 

Selling is strictly forbidden on these forums.  You might try eBay.


----------



## evolkatie

oh no


----------



## la lola

I have tryed evrywhere so far.... ...... now just beeing desperate
sorry   :back2topic:


----------



## irishiris8

^^No problem !  


UGH!!! The Joli Noeud Dorcets came up just now on NM in my size, and I swear I was checking out so fast, and I _still_ missed it!!  Hope someone here got them!


----------



## rjd2340

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
sz 39


----------



## surlygirl

Keep trying! I've been trying to catch those in a 39 all day. I keep the link open in my browser and refresh like a crazy woman! :shame:

Omg ... I think I got them!


----------



## morfoula

/\/\/\
not available!!

mouches in 42 from one of our ladies 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Louboutin-M...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## irishiris8

I'm waiting for the 39.5 or 40   Good luck!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

surlygirl said:


> Keep trying! I've been trying to catch those in a 39 all day. I keep the link open in my browser and refresh like a crazy woman! :shame:
> 
> Omg ... I think I got them!


If this worked for you I think I'mma try this for a size 9.5 or 10! *crosses fingers* Congrats!


----------



## irishiris8

*mistyknightwin*- Oh, bring it on!  haha :boxing:


----------



## morfoula

someone get these!
never seen them. definitely want to get these!!
size 39.5 som 120's!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mistyknightwin

irishiris8 said:


> *mistyknightwin*- Oh, bring it on! haha :boxing:


Oh girl it's on!! lol :boxing:


----------



## la lola

if anyone come across my "_die to have_" mouche PM me.....please  
I am praying and waiting              :buttercup:


----------



## irishiris8

^^ I'll keep my eyes open....  I know the NM website has them, but not in your size... That makes me think you might want to try calling some NM stores if you haven't already?


----------



## daisyduke947

I really want the navy Joli Noeud Dorcet in 36.5. Or maybe 36, if they run a little small. I really hope they pop up on eBay soon. I feel your pain, *irish*!!


----------



## irishiris8

^^ I'll keep my eyes out for those, *daisy*... Isn't it funny how you get a pair in your head, and just won't rest til you find them?


----------



## la lola

I did....I did....
No luck!   :censor:  
Thanks


----------



## daisyduke947

Keep looking. Watch for deals. Don't ask people to sell them though. People buy their shoes here to keep and wear them and plus, you can't sell things at the forum. 


LOL, thanks, *irishiris*!! I'm SO set on my first two shoes in my signature. If I have to wait forever, I will. I just want my shoooes!


----------



## irishiris8

^ footcandyshoes.com has the suede lady gres in brown, both 36 and 36.5, on sale for 605.50


----------



## la lola

sorry daisy.....I do too wear shoes (as other people). I sad I am sorry .......and desperate.


----------



## rjd2340

shoecrazy said:


> navy joli noeud dorcet size 39, starting at $375
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Christian-Louboutin-Joli-Noeud-Dorcet-Pumps-39_W0QQitemZ200237901985QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
is this seller related to trenduet? it looks like they used the same pics--trenduet has had the sz 38 of this shoe listed for awhile now...


----------



## daisyduke947

Yeah, I saw that. I don't really like the brown. It looks too much like tobacco. 
Thanks, though!


----------



## illegallyblonde

LaDoctorFutura said:


> I just received my Tiger Decollete from Barney's (i know...I'm surprised the order actually went through) and they don't fit. :~(
> 
> So sad...


 


Ohhhhh I would wanted them from Barneys but they sold out. Stupid website


----------



## karwood

Christian Louboutin Shoes Jolie Noeud Dorcet 39 Black Pat -Free Shipping

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...5QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101


----------



## irishiris8

THE DECLICS ARE BACK UP IN 38- HURRY!!!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## joanniii

AHHH ^*&^%u4 biL!! 
I was just about to check out but someone beat me to it


----------



## irishiris8

At least NM isn't like Barneys.... they don't give you the false hope that you'll actually get the deal you wanted


----------



## evolkatie

which color are coming back in and out?


----------



## irishiris8

nude


----------



## evolkatie

Thanks


----------



## more_CHOOS

wow, the La Falaise sz 41.5 is only $285 now!

Coxinelle $253

Lola $217

Tournicoti $437

Tirelire $243


http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...5524446180084&N=1553+1837&bmUID=1215664870820


----------



## evolkatie

I dont think saks has updated everything yet. When I click on the item, the sale price is more than what it is on the sale listing page


----------



## glamgrl921

morfoula said:


> /\/\/\
> not available!!
> 
> mouches in 42 from one of our ladies
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Louboutin-M...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



oh lord why did u show me these....ahhhh!!!! my size....


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those are size 41.  Not sure if they will fit you...


----------



## meggyg8r

irishiris8 said:


> *meggyg8r*- I hope you get them It seems that Barneys cancels a good 90% of their online orders, especially of sale merchandise. I think almost everyone on this forum has had it happen to them. I was getting hopeful b/c 3 days had passed without cancellation- but you never know, you might be one of the lucky ones!!


 

Ahhh dang, I can't believe they would wait 3 days to cancel!  If they do that to me I'll have a hard time ordering from them again, even if the deal is really good.  I won't keep my fingers crossed for this one....


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

meggyg8r said:


> Ahhh dang, I can't believe they would wait 3 days to cancel!  If they do that to me I'll have a hard time ordering from them again, even if the deal is really good.  I won't keep my fingers crossed for this one....



don't give up if that happens. I had to order a pair of shoes 3 times on Barney's before I actually received a shipping confirmation. In this case, persistence may pay off.


----------



## JetSetGo!

meggyg8r said:


> Ahhh dang, I can't believe they would wait 3 days to cancel!  If they do that to me I'll have a hard time ordering from them again, even if the deal is really good.  I won't keep my fingers crossed for this one....



They waited like 5 days to cancel my Anemones. I could have cried my eyes out.


----------



## meggyg8r

JetSetGo! said:


> They waited like 5 days to cancel my Anemones. I could have cried my eyes out.


 
I would have cried too... I have been wanting Anemones in black and they are pretty hard to find!!!!  Stupid Barneys....

I'm not holding my breath for these!!!


----------



## la lola

Christian Louboutin Shoes Jolie Noeud Dorcet 37.5 Red
Absolute BARGAIN!!!!  http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shoecrazy

Joli Noeud Dorcet black - 36 - $440 (plus whatever coupons you can find)

http://bluefly.com/pages/products/d...tk=all&Ntt=louboutin&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial


----------



## la lola

meggyg8r said:


> I would have cried too... I have been wanting Anemones in black and they are pretty hard to find!!!! Stupid Barneys....
> 
> I'm not holding my breath for these!!!


 Anemones in black 37.5-800.00$  
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jixiang

BellaShoes said:


> All of these are at brownsfashion.com
> 
> 41
> now £260.00



Has anybody here bought from Brown's Fashion?  I e-mailed them a question a couple of days ago and haven't gotten a reply - makes me hesitant to e-mail them to purchase the shoes I want (above).  

Also, does anybody know if a 41 is a size 11 in the US or a 10.5?  The European sizes still kind of confuse me


----------



## mistyknightwin

jixiang said:


> Has anybody here bought from Brown's Fashion? I e-mailed them a question a couple of days ago and haven't gotten a reply - makes me hesitant to e-mail them to purchase the shoes I want (above).
> 
> Also, does anybody know if a 41 is a size 11 in the US or a 10.5? The European sizes still kind of confuse me


Heya a 41 = an 11 in US size. The rule of thumb to convert is to add 30 to your current US size. So 30 plus 11 = 41 and 30 + 10.5 = 40.5

Hope this helps!


----------



## meggyg8r

la lola said:


> Anemones in black 37.5-800.00$
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-ANEMONE-BOW-PUMPS-37-5-7-5_W0QQitemZ330251203144QQihZ014QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Oooooooh woah thanks!!!  Gonna have to think about that one long and hard.. I don't know if I have the $$ for that right now!! Thanks for the link!!!!


----------



## irishiris8

*meggyg8r-- LaDoctoraFutura* is right, don't give up... I'm still checking the site 100 times a day to see if mine come back up.  And if they cancel, you can try calling the stores.  Good luck!!!


----------



## jixiang

Oooh, thanks mistyknightwin!  I guess that will be too big for me then


----------



## mistyknightwin

irishiris8 said:


> *meggyg8r-- LaDoctoraFutura* is right, don't give up... I'm still checking the site 100 times a day to see if mine come back up. And if they cancel, you can try calling the stores. Good luck!!!


And I'm checking 100 and 1 times a day! I'm watching you missy! lol


----------



## purdy13

jixiang said:


> Has anybody here bought from Brown's Fashion? I e-mailed them a question a couple of days ago and haven't gotten a reply - makes me hesitant to e-mail them to purchase the shoes I want (above).


 
Browns is a very reptubale high end boutique (group of boutiques) in London. However, I have never received an e-mail reply to a question from there!!! 

If you are able to call though - I have spoken to very helpful people there.


----------



## irishiris8

Black Rozassissimo (sp?) 38
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## jixiang

^Ah, thanks for the tip, *purdy13*!


----------



## laureenthemean

mistyknightwin said:


> Heya a 41 = an 11 in US size. The rule of thumb to convert is to add 30 to your current US size. So 30 plus 11 = 41 and 30 + 10.5 = 40.5
> 
> Hope this helps!


*jixiang*, this is true, but CLs often run small, especially in the larger sizes, so these might fit.


----------



## meggyg8r

My order hasn't been cancelled yet... but yeah, it's only been a day.  We'll see.  I'll keep trying if it does though!!


----------



## irishiris8

mistyknightwin said:


> And I'm checking 100 and 1 times a day! I'm watching you missy! lol


 

Hehe...  I swear, last night I refreshed the browser window every 10 seconds for 4 hours, til I gave up and went to bed at midnight!  I won't be able to check as much from work, so if they come back up and I don't get them, I hope you do!!    I feel like CL's are like puppies- I always like to see them go to a good home!!


----------



## meggyg8r

irishiris8 said:


> Hehe... I swear, last night I refreshed the browser window every 10 seconds for 4 hours, til I gave up and went to bed at midnight! I won't be able to check as much from work, so if they come back up and I don't get them, I hope you do!!  I feel like CL's are like puppies- I always like to see them go to a good home!!


 
which shoes are you ladies looking for?  I constantly check the site too and can keep an eye out for you!


----------



## morfoula

my favorite!!
CL Clichy Velvet Graffiti Size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Black...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mistyknightwin

irishiris8 said:


> Hehe... I swear, last night I refreshed the browser window every 10 seconds for 4 hours, til I gave up and went to bed at midnight! I won't be able to check as much from work, so if they come back up and I don't get them, I hope you do!!  I feel like CL's are like puppies- I always like to see them go to a good home!!


Awwwwww, *takes off boxing gloves* I hope you get them 2! I have a few minutes inbetween clients to click refresh lol. I'm going to call the SA at Neimans to see if he found the matching shoe...


----------



## morfoula

mistyknightwin said:


> Awwwwww, *takes off boxing gloves* I hope you get them 2! I have a few minutes inbetween clients to click refresh lol. I'm going to call the SA at Neimans to see if he found the matching shoe...


 
good luck misty


----------



## jixiang

laureenthemean said:


> *jixiang*, this is true, but CLs often run small, especially in the larger sizes, so these might fit.



Thanks for the tip, *laureen*.  I might order them just in the hopes of that


----------



## morfoula

Size 41 at neimans
extra 40% off!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...731cat6000734cat11000734cat7230758cat17520731


----------



## funandsun

jixiang said:


> Oooh, thanks mistyknightwin! I guess that will be too big for me then


 
I wear a US 10 and 41's are my usual Louboutin size, sometimes even 41.5.  They may fit you.


----------



## morfoula

Fishnet Platform
extra 40% off
Size 39
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...731cat6000734cat11000734cat8450745cat17520738


----------



## JuneHawk

38.5 Zipette at BG Sale price $560

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat211103cat211105cat221007


----------



## MKWMDA

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Not an awesome deal, but I really love them. Wish they were bigger!!



And while you guys are refreshing like maniacs, can you PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE watch for a Declic in a 41? I am absolutely DYING for them, and I cant get them ANYWHERE. I will love you forever if you find them for me!!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Gray suede Lady Gres, size 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-FOXY-CHRIST...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^^ I CURSE the day my computer froze and I LOST a damn pair of Gray Suede Lady Gres for $400!!! This was the other day btw


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gray Suede Mad Mary's Sz 37 $299


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Gray ponyhair VPs Sz 37 (too big for me so sad)


----------



## JetSetGo!

oooohhhh....pretty.


----------



## indi3r4

gone 


morfoula said:


> Size 41 at neimans
> extra 40% off!
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...731cat6000734cat11000734cat7230758cat17520731


----------



## socalboo

Zepalace Orlato Black w/Lizard trim size 41 at Bluefly $404.99

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID


----------



## Chins4

OMG why does this have to happen when I'm ON A BAN? Dammit 


shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VERY-PRIVE-HEELS-SHOES-7-37-900_W0QQitemZ220255875088QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Gray ponyhair VPs Sz 37 (too big for me so sad)


----------



## 8seventeen19

HEY Chins!!! Just be HAPPY they are YOUR size 
This was me when I saw they were 37s


----------



## 8seventeen19

I die a little each time I see them.. boo hoo.


----------



## Chins4

shoeaddictklw said:


> HEY Chins!!! Just be HAPPY they are YOUR size
> This was me when I saw they were 37s


 
I think I  them - I'm a sucker for ponyskin  I might have to return my pre-ban silver penny loafers to NAP to fund them ush: I might EVEN sell my black patent VPs with the burgundy tip for these (having finally accepted that they are half a size too big )


----------



## shoecrazy

Camo ponyhair pigalles 36.5 starting at $299

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shoecrazy

Saks has black suede decolletes in a couple sizes (38.5 and 41) in addition to the regular brown ones.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1215719748921&ev19=4:2


----------



## 8seventeen19

shoecrazy said:


> Camo ponyhair pigalles 36.5 starting at $299
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Pigalle-Green-Camo-Pony-Size-36-1-2_W0QQitemZ280245005816QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
COME ON!!!!  WHY OH WHY can I not find these 1 size smaller!??


----------



## 8seventeen19

Chins4 said:


> I think I  them - I'm a sucker for ponyskin  I might have to return my pre-ban silver penny loafers to NAP to fund them ush: I might EVEN sell my black patent VPs with the burgundy tip for these (having finally accepted that they are half a size too big )


 
OHHHH these are sooo much HOTTER than loafers!!


----------



## funandsun

Saks keeps having shoes pop up depending on the links you use.  I just bought a pair of White Rodita's for $291.95.  I'm not sure if I even like them but I've learned to buy now - decide later!

I also bought a pair of Jlenia Slides this morning for $242.95.


----------



## la lola

funandsun said:


> Saks keeps having shoes pop up depending on the links you use. I just bought a pair of White Rodita's for $291.95. I'm not sure if I even like them but I've learned to buy now - decide later!
> 
> I also bought a pair of Jlenia Slides this morning for $242.95.


 
:true:


----------



## surlygirl

NM Mazza Gallerie in Washington, DC had one pair of fuschia patent pigalles. Size 39 and priced to move at $247.


----------



## heat97

Ladies---- i don't know how htf they are (or if anyone was looking for them), but i just got back from coco pari-- (store in red bank, nj)  and they had the most beautiful glitterart tortoise very prives.  The girl said that they just got them in yesterday. I know for sure they had a 37 and 37.5 (cause i tried both on hehe).  They also had the shoe in a midnight blue glitterart as well.  They were beautiful.


----------



## hlfinn

heat- did they have any shoes on sale at coco pai? i got my fave pair on sale from them and am hoping lightening will strike twice. heh heh.


----------



## heat97

hlfinn:
all they had was the Satrinxa and the espadrille on sale.  I know I remember when you ladies got the suede yoyo zeppa's i think on sale from them.  I was hoping to strike it there too.  But i did have fun trying stuff on lol Now i know my size in everything haha


----------



## hlfinn

lol. great minds think alike!  i got the satin yoyo zeppas there.


----------



## meggyg8r

[deleted]


----------



## Leefi

Size 39 Nude Simples
http://cgi.ebay.nl/Beautiful-CHRIST...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
(I believe someone started a thread to find these??) The condition isn't perfect...


----------



## laureenthemean

Leefi said:


> Size 39 Nude Simples
> http://cgi.ebay.nl/Beautiful-CHRIST...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> (I believe someone started a thread to find these??) The condition isn't perfect...


I think those are beige?


----------



## natassha68

laureenthemean said:


> I think those are beige?



they look nude patent to me


----------



## laureenthemean

^Oops, sorry!


----------



## natassha68

laureenthemean said:


> ^Oops, sorry!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I've always loved these, but now that they are affordable, they don't have my size..
Black Satin Corded Sling 36.5, 38.5
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

Pink Jordi size 36
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

Black Satin Wishbone 38
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

Fishnet Sling 37, 36.5
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## irishiris8

MKWMDA said:


> And while you guys are refreshing like maniacs, can you PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE watch for a Declic in a 41? I am absolutely DYING for them, and I cant get them ANYWHERE. I will love you forever if you find them for me!!!!!


 
I'll keep my eyes open!


----------



## irishiris8

meggyg8r said:


> which shoes are you ladies looking for? I constantly check the site too and can keep an eye out for you!


 
Joli Noeud Dorcet in 39.5 or 40... Thanks 

I actually bought a pair of Manolos off the NM site today, but it's just not the same


----------



## laureenthemean

Gray leather boots, size 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## javaboo

JetSetGo! said:


> I've always loved these, but now that they are affordable, they don't have my size..
> Black Satin Corded Sling 36.5, 38.5
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
> 
> Pink Jordi size 36
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
> 
> Black Satin Wishbone 38
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
> 
> Fishnet Sling 37, 36.5
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760



JSG: What size are you? I'll keep my eyes peeled for you because I some how got lucky with the Declics and Yasmins (for my bf's gf)!


----------



## laureenthemean

Pink Coquine, size 38, $340 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Does anyone know how the sizing is on these?


----------



## daisyduke947

laureenthemean said:


> Gray leather boots, size 36.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



OHMIGOD!! Any idea if these would fit me? How do they run?


----------



## laureenthemean

daisyduke947 said:


> OHMIGOD!! Any idea if these would fit me? How do they run?


I'm pretty sure most boots run a full size small.


----------



## daisyduke947

laureenthemean said:


> I'm pretty sure most boots run a full size small.



Aww. I'm really small already, but my feet are about a 6.5 or 7, so who knows, I guess, if these would work.


----------



## javaboo

daisyduke947 said:


> Aww. I'm really small already, but my feet are about a 6.5 or 7, so who knows, I guess, if these would work.



I would probably go half size up for the boots. I think Zophie has a pair of these. I believe these are the Alta Talon boots with a similar Rolando like shape to them.


----------



## javaboo

laureenthemean said:


> Pink Coquine, size 38, $340 OBO
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PINK-CRYSTAL-SATIN-SANDALS-8_W0QQitemZ110261724212QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Does anyone know how the sizing is on these?



I would probably do a 1/2 size up to be safe. They are older style shoes so they probably fit small for sure.


----------



## daisyduke947

javaboo said:


> I would probably go half size up for the boots. I think Zophie has a pair of these. I believe these are the Alta Talon boots with a similar Rolando like shape to them.



Aww, really? That's very helpful too. Thank you both, *laureen* and *javaboo*!!


----------



## laureenthemean

javaboo said:


> I would probably do a 1/2 size up to be safe. They are older style shoes so they probably fit small for sure.


Thanks, *javaboo*!


----------



## meggyg8r

*irishiris8 , LaDoctorFutura , **JetSetGo!
*

Barneys just shipped my order!   I can't believe it!  My Decollettes will be here on Tuesday!!


----------



## lorrmich

purple suede rolando, 9.5 BIN $480

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## evolkatie

OO someone should get those! Too bad theyre not my size


----------



## mmmpurses!

My SA from Saks called today to let me know that he has one size 40 left of these:




http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=484634&stc=1&d=1215744535
They are black velvet with large triangle stones as shown. They are 65% off original $1245!! 

Only one pair is available - sorry there no other sizes!!

Please PM me only if you are serious about getting them. Thanks!


----------



## irishiris8

meggyg8r said:


> *irishiris8 , LaDoctorFutura , **JetSetGo!*
> 
> 
> Barneys just shipped my order! I can't believe it! My Decollettes will be here on Tuesday!!


 

*CONGRATS!!!!!  *How awesome!!  Can't wait to see photos


----------



## rubyshoesday

mmmpurses! said:


> My SA from Saks called today to let me know that he has one size 40 left of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are black velvet with large triangle stones as shown. They are 65% off original $1245!!
> 
> Only one pair is available - sorry there no other sizes!!
> 
> Please PM me only if you are serious about getting them. Thanks!


 
I Pm'ed you, but I just wanted to let you know I love these and would snap them up right away!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Dark Purple Grease Simples with Chunky Heel- 38
BIN- $392
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-CHRISTIAN...hash=item250267473173&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## rubyshoesday

EB Lapono's- 36.5
BIN= 160GBP (about $340USD)


----------



## rubyshoesday

^^ Oops, forgot the link!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...hash=item130237356418&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## bambolina

rubyshoesday said:


> Dark Purple Grease Simples with Chunky Heel- 38
> BIN- $392
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Purple-GLITTER-Pumps-Heels-38-8_W0QQitemZ250267473173QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250267473173&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


 
I am in LOVE with this colour!! But they're not my size...
Someone get them!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Bambolina- They not as striking as the purple, but that seller has a pair of dark grey grease simple's size 37.5 not sure if that even works for you *lol* (but they're also a steal for $392 BIN)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-CHRISTIAN...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## more_CHOOS

Purple Greasepaint Simples sz 35.5 $399, 20% cash back with Live Search

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170237209026&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DSelling


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

heat97 said:


> Ladies---- i don't know how htf they are (or if anyone was looking for them), but i just got back from coco pari-- (store in red bank, nj) and they had the most beautiful glitterart tortoise very prives. The girl said that they just got them in yesterday. I know for sure they had a 37 and 37.5 (cause i tried both on hehe). They also had the shoe in a midnight blue glitterart as well. They were beautiful.


 
THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU for posting this. I just got my glitterart tortoise simples today and I love them. And I have been waiting for a pair of VP something I love and I wear a 37! Hallelujah! I am calling NJ first thing in the AM! Thanks so much *Heat97*!!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

more_CHOOS said:


> Purple Greasepaint Simples sz 35.5 $399, 20% cash back with Live Search
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170237209026&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DSelling



LOVE these!


----------



## bambolina

rubyshoesday said:


> Bambolina- They not as striking as the purple, but that seller has a pair of dark grey grease simple's size 37.5 not sure if that even works for you *lol* (but they're also a steal for $392 BIN)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Dark-Gray-GLITTER-Pump-37-5-7-5_W0QQitemZ370066261099QQihZ024QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


 They are very beautiful too!! But alas, not my size either. _And_ I'm supposed to be on a ban until next month...


----------



## rubyshoesday

bambolina said:


> They are very beautiful too!! But alas, not my size either. _And_ I'm supposed to be on a ban until next month...


 

I hear that (about the ban). But alas I'm weak... Isn't it funny that my Achilles heel revolves around my feet?!?!?


----------



## joanniii

Darn!~ I am not in the US and I can't use the Live.com discount!!!!  Soo disappointed!


----------



## angora

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

Size 36.5


----------



## illegallyblonde

mmmpurses! said:


> My SA from Saks called today to let me know that he has one size 40 left of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are black velvet with large triangle stones as shown. They are 65% off original $1245!!
> 
> Only one pair is available - sorry there no other sizes!!
> 
> Please PM me only if you are serious about getting them. Thanks!



They are STUNNING! Aaaargh i saw this too late


----------



## meggyg8r

rubyshoesday said:


> Bambolina- They not as striking as the purple, but that seller has a pair of dark grey grease simple's size 37.5 not sure if that even works for you *lol* (but they're also a steal for $392 BIN)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Dark-Gray-GLITTER-Pump-37-5-7-5_W0QQitemZ370066261099QQihZ024QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


 
Ahhhhh I was watching those but wasn't sure how patent Simples fit, guess I don't have to worry now!!  I do like the grey though, how do patent Simples usually run?  I am generally a 37.5.


----------



## joanniii

^^
hey from what I have read and heard simples are true to size?
you should get them - they are so pretty 

ETA - The grey glitter ones are still available! Tempting..?


----------



## Chins4

shoeaddictklw said:


> OHHHH these are sooo much HOTTER than loafers!!



They're mine Thanks so much for the heads up Shoeaddict  Even better - I'm returning the loafers which cost £370 and these only cost £180!!

Pics from lovely seller.


----------



## JetSetGo!

meggyg8r said:


> *irishiris8 , LaDoctorFutura , **JetSetGo!
> *
> 
> Barneys just shipped my order!   I can't believe it!  My Decollettes will be here on Tuesday!!



Yay!!!! You've given us all hope that one day Barneys will in fact ship what we order! Can't wait to see your Decolletes!


----------



## meggyg8r

JetSetGo! said:


> Yay!!!! You've given us all hope that one day Barneys will in fact ship what we order! Can't wait to see your Decolletes!


 
I know, it's pretty unbelieveable!  But they provided a FedEx tracking number, so I can't doubt it now! Haha.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Chins4 said:


> They're mine Thanks so much for the heads up Shoeaddict  Even better - I'm returning the loafers which cost £370 and these only cost £180!!
> 
> Pics from lovely seller.




Congrats! They are gorgeous!!!! And what a steal!!!!!


----------



## joanniii

Congrats *Chins*!!
What a great price


----------



## Chins4

JetSetGo! said:


> Congrats! They are gorgeous!!!! And what a steal!!!!!



Thanks JSG and joanniii - I feel so virtuous - buying shoes AND saving money


----------



## francyFG

Check this out!!!!
http://www.barneys.com/Passmule%20Zeppa/15901.6102,default,sp.html?cgid=SHOES05&prefn1=designer&prefv1=Christian%20Louboutin&start=58&sz=1

Hope someone of you can catch this deal!
I use to be a size 36/36.5 but I've never tried on a pair of Louboutin and i don't want to risk .. Ladies don't miss these hot fluo orange wedges!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

francyFG said:


> Check this out!!!!
> http://www.barneys.com/Passmule Zep...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=58&sz=1
> 
> Hope someone of you can catch this deal!
> I use to be a size 36/36.5 but I've never tried on a pair of Louboutin and i don't want to risk .. Ladies don't miss these hot fluo orange wedges!!!!


These are cheaper at Saks, I think...


----------



## MKWMDA

JSG, that link you provided for the corded sling or whatever, you gave the sizes as 36 or something, but when I just clicked on it it had a 40.5 available! HURRY!!!


----------



## MKWMDA

jetsetgo! said:


> i've always loved these, but now that they are affordable, they don't have my size..
> Black satin corded sling 36.5, 38.5
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760



these are the ones in a 40.5! Gogogo!


----------



## smallpaperbird

MKWMDA said:


> these are the ones in a 40.5! Gogogo!


 
aaaaaand POOF!


----------



## MKWMDA

**** they are gone? Damn. I really wanted JSG to get them.


----------



## socalboo

Chocolate Pony Hair Decollette 41 $419.94 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## heat97

ShoesInTheCity said:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU for posting this. I just got my glitterart tortoise simples today and I love them. And I have been waiting for a pair of VP something I love and I wear a 37! Hallelujah! I am calling NJ first thing in the AM! Thanks so much *Heat97*!!!!


 

You are sooooooo welcome!!!!!! I can't wait to see the pics on you.  They really are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## xboobielicousx

OMG i am so jealous!!!! those are TDF!!!!!!! and what an awesome price....congrats! i cant wait to see modeling pics



Chins4 said:


> They're mine Thanks so much for the heads up Shoeaddict  Even better - I'm returning the loafers which cost £370 and these only cost £180!!
> 
> Pics from lovely seller.


----------



## JetSetGo!

MKWMDA said:


> **** they are gone? Damn. I really wanted JSG to get them.



I got them! Hehehehe. I don't know if they will fit, because I usually wear a 41 in the Decollete toe, but if not I could always return them or sell them, right? 
Ahhhh! i think I've lost my mind.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yay, Jetset!  I was unsure about these shoes, but if anyone can rock them, it's you.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Chins4 said:


> They're mine Thanks so much for the heads up Shoeaddict  Even better - I'm returning the loafers which cost £370 and these only cost £180!!
> 
> Pics from lovely seller.


 
YAY CHINS!!! I am SO glad one of my girls got those FAB shoes!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Yay, Jetset!  I was unsure about these shoes, but if anyone can rock them, it's you.



Thank you, *Laureen*! I will definitely post pix.

And thank you, *MKWMDA*! You are so sweet to always look out for me!!!!


----------



## Chins4

^^I am SO excited. Can't wait for them to arrive Another pair I never knew I needed until I saw them 

Thanks again for the fab enabling  I just love TPF!


----------



## laureenthemean

This seller always has pretty good prices:
http://stores.ebay.com/Aunt-Beths-C...es_W0QQcolZ2QQdirZQ2d1QQfsubZ14QQftidZ2QQtZkm


----------



## keya

laureenthemean said:


> This seller always has pretty good prices:
> http://stores.ebay.com/Aunt-Beths-Closet_Christian-Louboutin-shoes_W0QQcolZ2QQdirZQ2d1QQfsubZ14QQftidZ2QQtZkm



Thanks, Laureen! I got a pair (broke my ban...but I've been good for weeks now ), and I've bought from this seller before, everything was -->


----------



## heat97

^^^ i was eyeing the pigalle 120's but i fear i will never be able to walk in them lol


----------



## laureenthemean

heat97 said:


> ^^^ i was eyeing the pigalle 120's but i fear i will never be able to walk in them lol


Just takes some practice...they're the Decollete heel, which would be easier.


----------



## laureenthemean

keya said:


> Thanks, Laureen! I got a pair (broke my ban...but I've been good for weeks now ), and I've bought from this seller before, everything was -->


I've bought CLs from her too, she responds and ships quickly!


----------



## keya

heat97 said:


> ^^^ i was eyeing the pigalle 120's but i fear i will never be able to walk in them lol



lol, I probably wont be able to walk in them either, but they sure are pretty


----------



## heat97

^^^ hahah i know i would just have to have df carry me lol


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

jixiang said:


> Has anybody here bought from Brown's Fashion?  I e-mailed them a question a couple of days ago and haven't gotten a reply - makes me hesitant to e-mail them to purchase the shoes I want (above).
> 
> Also, does anybody know if a 41 is a size 11 in the US or a 10.5?  The European sizes still kind of confuse me



I wear a US 11 and have only found one pair of CLs in size 41 that fit like a US 11.  I generally need a 42 99.5% of the time in CLs.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ I'm usually a 9.5-10 US and usually wear a 41 in CLs.

I also ordered a haddbag from Browns and they called me (overseas) the next day to say they were out of stock. They were very nice.


----------



## jixiang

Hm, I'm a 9-9.5, but in designer shoes I've found my size is about 10-10.5, which is why I'm wondering about the 41.  Maybe I'll give it a try - once I figure out how to call them!  Thanks so much for all your help, everybody!


----------



## heat97

man-- auntbeth must have done good at the sales!!! lol


----------



## sakura

Black Joli Noed Dorcet in 39 at 40% off - http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## karwood

sakura said:


> Black Joli Noed Dorcet in 39 at 40% off - http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


 
OMG!!!!! They are gone! I can't believe I missed out on these AGAIN!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Dotted Mouche 40% off sale price 38.5

http://www.neimanmarcus.com:80/stor...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

Plus others!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com:80/stor...80737&masterId=cat8450747&navAction=saleIndex


----------



## JetSetGo!

Nude Marilou in 38.5 & 39 &#8211; $391

http://www.neimanmarcus.com:80/stor...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## heat97

jsg beat me right to it!!! black declic size 38
joli size 40!!


----------



## evolkatie

QUICK!!!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

size 40 declics!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Ooohhh. Those didn't come up in my search!


----------



## ceseeber

holly smokes! i think i set the record for fastest check out...the declics may be mine if not cancelled


----------



## laureenthemean

^gone


----------



## evolkatie

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ Ooohhh. Those didn't come up in my search!



they just appeared and now are gone! wow my heart has never beat so fast even though theyre not my size lol


----------



## JetSetGo!

Ahhhh! Someone got Lady Gres for a steal!!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Congrats *Ceseeber*!!!!!


----------



## ceseeber

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

sizes 37-39
black patent joli

only size 37.5 left


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Patent Joli Noeud 37.5

http://www.neimanmarcus.com:80/stor...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## jh4200

The Ebay/Live cashback deal is back up to 20% off - go to live.com and type your search in the search box, then make sure to click on the link that says "ebay" and has the "cashback" logo.  It should be near the top of the page.  Just make sure you use buy it now to pay, and that you pay with paypal.  You can only use the deal for three purchases, and I would make sure you log out between each one just to be sure it works.  I just scored a nude patent yoyo for $640 and a black alta perla for $400 (once I get the cash back, that is!)!!!!!


----------



## shopalot

sakura said:


> Black Joli Noed Dorcet in 39 at 40% off - http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760



I'm sorry I missed them!


----------



## JetSetGo!

evolkatie said:


> they just appeared and now are gone! wow my heart has never beat so fast even though theyre not my size lol



Me too!!! It's craziness! Phew....must breathe!!!!


----------



## evolkatie

Joli's in a 38 are back


----------



## JetSetGo!

EDIT: Evol's got it covered!


----------



## shoecrazy

This black kid lady gres (size 39) has been hiding on the Saks website for weeks now (you have to search in weird ways to find it). Someone posted it here a while back but I thought I'd post it again in case anyone missed it. There's also a 36.5 now.


----------



## JuneHawk

Argh!!!! The 38 Jolies were in my basket and when I hit the Submit Order button I was told they were no longer in stock.  That was quick.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Oh June!!! I'm so sorry! I was really hoping one of our girls got them!


----------



## evolkatie

Maybe they'll come back?

Neimans probably hates me cause all I'm doing is pushing F5


----------



## heat97

hahahhhaa


----------



## 8seventeen19

LOL Katie! What are you looking for?


----------



## JetSetGo!

I think they are back up!


----------



## heat97

June they are back!!!


----------



## JuneHawk

evolkatie said:


> Maybe they'll come back?
> 
> Neimans probably hates me cause all I'm doing is pushing F5



Try Ctrl-F5.....just in case the cache doesn't clear


----------



## JuneHawk

heat97 said:


> June they are back!!!



I dont see them


----------



## evolkatie

shoeaddictklw said:


> LOL Katie! What are you looking for?



Nude Declics in a 37-38


----------



## JetSetGo!

This is way to stressful for me. And I can't BELIEVE someone was lucky enough to get the Lady Gres sooooo freakin' cheap!!!!


----------



## evolkatie

JetSetGo! said:


> This is way to stressful for me. And I can't BELIEVE someone was lucky enough to get the Lady Gres sooooo freakin' cheap!!!!



I was debating whether or not to get them when I saw my size. I wasn't a fan before until I saw it on Dirty Sexy Money and then everyone else modeling. I missed out though  Now I want a pair.


----------



## 8seventeen19

JetSetGo! said:


> This is way to stressful for me. And I can't BELIEVE someone was lucky enough to get the Lady Gres sooooo freakin' cheap!!!!


 
WHAT lady gres and what size?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Evolkatie &#8211; I just love them. 
They had your size on sale? What color?

shoeaddict &#8211; I don't know, it was either burgundy or black, but when i hit the button the size was gone.


----------



## shoecrazy

I missed the Lady Gres - how much were they?


----------



## evolkatie

JetSetGo! said:


> Evolkatie  I just love them.
> They had your size on sale? What color?
> 
> shoeaddict  I don't know, it was either burgundy or black, but when i hit the button the size was gone.



It was Burgundy in a 38, I think it was 695+40%


----------



## JetSetGo!

Wow! What a steal!


----------



## JuneHawk

All this F5ing is making my head spin.  We are a bunch of nutters


----------



## lvpiggy

heat97 said:


> Ladies---- i don't know how htf they are (or if anyone was looking for them), but i just got back from coco pari-- (store in red bank, nj) and they had the most beautiful glitterart tortoise very prives. The girl said that they just got them in yesterday. I know for sure they had a 37 and 37.5 (cause i tried both on hehe). They also had the shoe in a midnight blue glitterart as well. They were beautiful.


 
*ears perking up*

midnight blue glittart?!?


----------



## JetSetGo!

38s are back up again!


----------



## JuneHawk

JetSetGo! said:


> 38s are back up again!



Poof!  They are gone


----------



## shoecrazy

Did you get them, June???

oh - just saw your reply - YAY!


----------



## JuneHawk

shoecrazy said:


> Did you get them, June???


----------



## JetSetGo!

YAYyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## evolkatie

YAY! All the F5 paid off!


----------



## JuneHawk

Now let's hope they fit! I have to come up with some sort of hhmm...white lie...to tell my husband.


----------



## evolkatie

tell him you 'worked' hard on the computer for them! they gave you a headache!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I am so happy for your *June*!!!!! At that price, he can't complain...well sort of. 

Now, I must leave work and get home! I've been having a hard time leaving my computer with all this drama!


----------



## ceseeber

Congrats! you kept me on the edge of my seat hoping they would come back for you.


----------



## JuneHawk

evolkatie said:


> tell him you 'worked' hard on the computer for them! they gave you a headache!



LOL

Well, I AM returning a pair of Manolos that didn't look as good in real life as in pictures and I have a pair on eBay that are selling so there!


----------



## joanniii

evolkatie said:


> QUICK!!!
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
> 
> size 40 declics!!!



Ahhhh Nooo not another pair of Declics I missed 
There was a size 38 too..... THis is so saaad


----------



## jh4200

Just got the marilou from NM - yaaaayyyyy!  This has been an expensive day for me!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*jh4200* Hooray for the Marilou! They are so pretty, imo.

*Joanniii* so sorry!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Yellow Joli Slide 38 &#8211; 40% off sale price
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## meggyg8r

Ahhhh the Joli Noueds in Yellow 38 are on NM!!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

I may have to get them!!


----------



## meggyg8r

I caved and bought them!

I hope they fit... if not it's free shipping so I won't lose any money because I can just take them back to the store.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Fabulous!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

JetSetGo! said:


> Fabulous!!!! Congrats!!!!



Thanks!!! I just hope they fit.. I didn't have time to think, I just bought!!  Haha.


----------



## JuneHawk

Beige Sometimes38 and 41.  Someone please get them, my credit card cannot take any more today!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## meggyg8r

I've been refreshing like a crazy woman because I'm sitting home alone bored on a Friday night and Neimans keeps adding sale items almost every time I refresh!!!! Keep your eyes out ladies!


----------



## chanell0ve

aww i misssed it..but congrats meggy!


----------



## joanniii

OMG so many more shoes all of a sudden!!


----------



## natassha68

JuneHawk said:


> Beige Sometimes38 and 41.  Someone please get them, my credit card cannot take any more today!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760



got them


----------



## JuneHawk

natassha68 said:


> got them



Phew!


----------



## surlygirl

Congrats to everyone who grabbed a pair on NM tonight! I'm living vicariously through you all and your great deals!


----------



## rdgldy

I am having the best time reading through all your postings today.  Congratulations to everyone that made such great purchases.  Glad I didn't have access to my computer earlier on-I am living vicariously through your good finds!!!!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Congrats Natassha!


----------



## natassha68

Thanks June & JetSet


----------



## JetSetGo!

Beige Sometimes 39
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## irishiris8

Surrre... Why does all the good stuff come up while I'm at work?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Privatita Python 39

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

Nude Whipstitch d'Orsay 37
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## irishiris8

Joli Noeud Dorcet 36.5
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## irishiris8

^^ maybe I could cut my foot in half?  lol


----------



## JetSetGo!

EDIT Irish beat me to it!


----------



## irishiris8

Navy Helmoon 40.5
http://www.bluefly.com/pages/products/detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=2060098249&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2041639855&N=959+4294967051&Nao=72&Ns=Popularity%7c0%7c%7cProduct%2bCode%7c1&Nu=Product+ID


----------



## irishiris8

I'm going to run and get some dinner now... LOL... If a Jolie Noeud Dorcet comes up in 39.5, I am going to die...


----------



## My Purse Addiction

irishiris8 said:


> Surrre... Why does all the good stuff come up while I'm at work?


 
I was just thinking that today! I missed out on a pair of CLs on ebay that ended while I was in a meeting. Work gets in the way of my CL bargain hunting.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Satin Wishbone Sandal 40.5

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## rdgldy

*JSG,* you are the best, being on the lookout for all your friends!!  Only wish I had a little more cash to indulge right now.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^Hehehe! My OCD comes in handy sometimes!


----------



## evolkatie

jetsetgo- It's kinda late right now in the states, do you think they'll refresh their inventory tonight? I'm tired of refreshing lol


----------



## JetSetGo!

Joli Noeud Dorcet 38.5 & 39 Go!!!!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## JetSetGo!

I guess you never know, *evol*! Things still seem to be changing. Maybe it's canceled orders.


----------



## JuneHawk

Those Jolis keep popping up!


----------



## jh4200

Ahhhh!  Got the jolis in 39.  Maybe could have used a 39.5, but for that price I'm willing to let them be a little tight.


----------



## JuneHawk

36.5 and 38 black Jolis again!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

Not mine...i'm holding on to those!

Only 38s now!


----------



## rdgldy

Good work!  Got mine about a week ago from NM for around $375-you did even better...


----------



## jh4200

Joli noued dorcet 38
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## evolkatie

wow they're already gone!


----------



## JuneHawk

evolkatie said:


> wow they're already gone!



They come and go really quickly!

I keep refreshing hoping that a pair of python Privatitas comes up in my size!  They were there a little while ago but they were a 39.


----------



## irishiris8

I think I'm going to have to stay up all night in hopes something in my size will magically appear!


----------



## irishiris8

I don't see why Barneys and NAP don't put the Jolie Noeud Dorcets on sale like everyone else... grrr


----------



## evolkatie

speaking of NAP, do they have 2nd/final cuts? Right now the discounts are still kinda shallow.


----------



## irishiris8

^^ I've been wondering the same thing


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Occassionally they do have "Further Reduced!" items but sizes are pretty limited by that time.


----------



## irishiris8

Thanks *mpa*


----------



## IslandSpice

There is an awesome pair of VP python (look like roccia with a bronze tint??) in a size 35.5 for $1020 at Saks Tysons Galleria, VA. Ask for Joshua and tell him the Azure sent you.


----------



## heat97

JuneHawk said:


> 36.5 and 38 black Jolis again!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
> 
> Not mine...i'm holding on to those!
> 
> Only 38s now!


 

man!!! those 36.5 should so be mine   if you see em again let me know pleaseeeee


----------



## Stinas

I missed out on like everything tonight!!! grrrr...those Privatitias should have been mineee!!!!!! grrrrrrrrrrrr........hopefully a TPFer got them!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
size 38.5 Nude *Sequined Sandal*


----------



## more_CHOOS

Absolutely GORGEOUS!! Whipsnake VP Sz 35 BIN $795

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220256400688&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ I wonder if they belong to a tPFer. They pic looks familiar. 
Strange...the listing has all pix of Glitters once you open it.


----------



## evolkatie

I think it's a TPFer. I'm sure she just hasn't changed the pics yet.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Oh good! Yay!

I love those so much. I wish I could fit my big ol' 41s into a sweet and delicate 35!


----------



## shopalot

more_CHOOS said:


> Absolutely GORGEOUS!! Whipsnake VP Sz 35 BIN $795
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220256400688&_trksid=p2759.l1259



This link is not working for me!


----------



## JetSetGo!

The links seem to be working when accessed from the quotes. You have to go to the original post.

http://cgi.ebay.com/HG-CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## evolkatie

Holy cow, I just looked at the shipping.. $50 dollars within the USA????


----------



## shopalot

JetSetGo! said:


> The links seem to be working when accessed from the quotes. You have to go to the original post.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HG-CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I see these beauties now! Thanks JSG!


----------



## joanniii

whoopes sorry just noticed JSG had said the same thing..~


----------



## JetSetGo!

JetSetGo! said:


> The links seem to be working when accessed from the quotes. You have to go to the original post.



Oops! I meant to say "The links DON'T seem to be working when accessed from the quotes. You have to go to the original post. Sorry!


----------



## more_CHOOS

It is a fellow TPFer, I have purchased from her before.


----------



## kaeleigh

http://bluefly.com/pages/products/detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=2060098249&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=1167&N=959&Nao=72&Ne=500000&Nu=Product+ID&Ntk=all&Ntt=louboutin&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial
Christian Louboutin 
navy satin 'Helmoon' d'orsay pumps 
size 10.5 $374.99


----------



## jh4200

Just popped up on NM, Kika t-stap in 37 in black or pink

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## jh4200

and the vizu boot in brown, 38.5

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## JuneHawk

39.5 black Lapono!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## jh4200

fishnet slingbacks, regular in white 40, black 35.5 and 38

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

platform in black 40

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## jh4200

Lapono now only in 38


----------



## onada01

NO SELLING.

that includes promoting your own ebay auctions.

this is your only warning, please review our forum rules before posting further.

- Amanda


----------



## laureenthemean

^^You're not allowed to sell on this forum.


----------



## onada01

Whoops! I'm so sorry! I wasnt aware of the guidelines. I'm really sorry guys!


----------



## onada01

sorry about that! Now i know.


----------



## Swanky

that's why it's important to read the rules of a forum prior to posting
Or, if you notice, no one else is posting their items for sale


----------



## daisyduke947

If people could sell, people could promote their fakes!


----------



## 8seventeen19

more_CHOOS said:


> Absolutely GORGEOUS!! Whipsnake VP Sz 35 BIN $795
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220256400688&_trksid=p2759.l1259


 
Does anyone know whos these are?? tia!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Fishnet Slings Size 38

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

i think these are so pretty.


----------



## lvpiggy

shoeaddictklw said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shoecrazy*
> 
> 
> _Camo ponyhair pigalles 36.5 starting at $299
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Pigalle-Green-Camo-Pony-Size-36-1-2_W0QQitemZ280245005816QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQs sPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> COME ON!!!!  WHY OH WHY can I not find these 1 size smaller!??


 
did you get my pm?


----------



## meggyg8r

shoeaddictklw said:


> Does anyone know whos these are?? tia!





shoeaddict, your rainbow is so adorable!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Thanks meggy! Now if I could just fill it up! 

Hey LV- can you talk to NGG and get those down to $299 for me


----------



## JetSetGo!

Tiger Decolletes   
Size 40   
$350 starting / $500 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LaDonna

i missed the joli's twice


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...044338248QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item380044338248












*CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN JOLI RED SHOES SIZE 39/9 NIB *


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...243963554QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290243963554


----------



## irishiris8

^^ ugh... if only those jolis were a half size bigger!


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...238191660QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200238191660


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...245145098QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280245145098


----------



## daisyduke947

OHMIGOD LADY GRES!!! That makes me so sad...


----------



## lvpiggy

DamierAddict said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ANNE-MARIE-STRAP-HEEL-38-5-670-NIB_W0QQitemZ280245145098QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280245145098


 
cute!  looks like a baby triclo


----------



## lvpiggy

shoeaddictklw said:


> Thanks meggy! Now if I could just fill it up!
> 
> Hey LV- can you talk to NGG and get those down to $299 for me


 
maybe i should buy some pairs, and we can ask for a volume discount??


----------



## karwood

DamierAddict said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-N-Prive-Size-39-BRAND-NEW_W0QQitemZ200238191660QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200238191660


 

Oh Man!! These are in my size!!ush: MUST...RESIST...TEMPTATION!!!


----------



## fmd914

karwood said:


> Oh Man!! These are in my size!!ush: MUST...RESIST...TEMPTATION!!!


 


Okay - to carry on the tpf tradition of enabling - Karwood - I have these and LOVE them!  They are so comfortable and they go with so many outfits!!!!!


----------



## lolitablue

fmd914 said:


> Okay - to carry on the tpf tradition of enabling - Karwood - I have these and LOVE them! They are so comfortable and they go with so many outfits!!!!!


 
Are they TTS?


----------



## fmd914

lolitablue said:


> Are they TTS?


 

Lolita -  i took my regular NP size which I get the same as my VP. (I can do my simple size but my heel is at the edge).  If you have narrow feet I would suggest your simple size.


----------



## karwood

fmd914 said:


> Okay - to carry on the tpf tradition of enabling - Karwood - I have these and LOVE them! They are so comfortable and they go with so many outfits!!!!!


 
I already have them on my "Watch This Item" list. I ordered the Eel Altadama yesterday and I have the Black Leather Armadillo shipping out on the 15th.  If they stay within the starting bid and $550, I will seriously  reconsider buying them


----------



## karwood

lolitablue said:


> Are they TTS?


 
I bought my other NPs a 1/2 size bigger from my true size. They fit perfectly length and width


----------



## 8seventeen19

karwood said:


> I already have them on my "Watch This Item" list. I ordered the Eel Altadama yesterday and I have the Black Leather Armadillo shipping out on the 15th. If they stay within the starting bid and $550, I will seriously reconsider buying them


 
You're so bad! I love it! I am watching a couple on mine too. I am trying to be "good" and only do two or three a month from now on.. pshhh who am I fooling?!?! I don't spend a lot on clothing who am I fooling?


----------



## karwood

shoeaddictklw said:


> You're so bad! I love it! I am watching a couple on mine too. I am trying to be "good" and only do two or three a month from now on.. pshhh who am I fooling?!?! I don't spend a lot on clothing who am I fooling?


 
I know, I am enabling myself!:true:


----------



## 8seventeen19

karwood said:


> I know, I am enabling myself!


 
I just laughed out loud and I had to explain myself to my DH.. we're sitting out on the deck drinking tonight listening to XM and of course, I am on tPF! 

There's a pair of last years stiched d'Orsays.. don't know the name that are on there and a pair of black patent joli noeud dorsets.. both shoes that I said eh I don't need that are now somehow on my watchlist!!


----------



## calisnoopy

more_CHOOS said:


> Absolutely GORGEOUS!! Whipsnake VP Sz 35 BIN $795
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220256400688&_trksid=p2759.l1259


 
waahhh the link doesnt seem to work and i cant search/find them on eBay anymore...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Comes up as an invalid listing for me...


----------



## calisnoopy

IslandSpice said:


> There is an awesome pair of VP python (look like roccia with a bronze tint??) in a size 35.5 for $1020 at Saks Tysons Galleria, VA. Ask for Joshua and tell him the Azure sent you.


 
i thnk i know which pair these are--i returned them sadly when Saks NYC sent them to me since i couldnt fit into them...i hate having such small feet but they are TDF 

i dont think they are roccia though and its just python all over including the tip (so no red tip etc)


----------



## more_CHOOS

calisnoopy said:


> waahhh the link doesnt seem to work and i cant search/find them on eBay anymore...


 
I think she took the shoes off Ebay.


----------



## IslandSpice

calisnoopy said:


> i thnk i know which pair these are--i returned them sadly when Saks NYC sent them to me since i couldnt fit into them...i hate having such small feet but they are TDF
> 
> i dont think they are roccia though and its just python all over including the tip (so no red tip etc)


 
Sounds like the ones. They are python all the way around including the tip.


----------



## calisnoopy

more_CHOOS said:


> I think she took the shoes off Ebay.


 
yahhh too bad--does anyone remember who the seller was?  id love to see if she still has them....thanks!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

IslandSpice said:


> Sounds like the ones. They are python all the way around including the tip.


 
wahhh really missing multiquote, wonder if thats ever making a comeback? LOL

yep, now that ive looked at mire pics, you may be right about the roccia python part...i get confused since i guess theres been diff colors of roccia python?  i just remember seeing a pair with more green and darker colors to it in someones signature which looked gorgeous and these to me didnt look as gorgeous as that pair in the signature hahaha


----------



## Chins4

Black python Helmuts 37 BIN (EUR 799) OBO 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Original-LOUB...hash=item180263371888&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

calisnoopy said:


> waahhh the link doesnt seem to work and i cant search/find them on eBay anymore...



For the Whipsnake VPs &#8211; I believe these belong to Butterfly*. You should PM her. They are real and they are beautiful!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Black Kika sz 37 $510 w/ 40% off ($306)

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## LaDonna

i don't know if they're a deal, but they sure are pretty...decollette brown pony 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hash=item370068615549&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## rdgldy

gorgeous!!


----------



## Lieda

Horatio St has VP nude patent w/red tip, 5 min ago. 212-255-1910.


----------



## heat97

even if your not on the waiting list?? ^^^^6


----------



## Lieda

heat97 said:


> even if your not on the waiting list?? ^^^^6


 
Oh, I didn't think of that, sorry... But worth a call anyway.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Oops! MoreChoos already posted!


----------



## JetSetGo!

LaDonna said:


> i don't know if they're a deal, but they sure are pretty...decollette brown pony 36
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hash=item370068615549&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318



I love the Decollete, but I always wonder about the Brown & Fur combo &#8211; would it look like a hoof?


----------



## Missrocks

^ haha! that is the same thing I was thinking!


----------



## irishiris8

JetSetGo! said:


> I love the Decollete, but I always wonder about the Brown & Fur combo  would it look like a hoof?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Blue Satin Very Noeuds size 38
Starting bid $435 or BIN $525

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-BLUE-SATIN-VERY-NOEUD-PUMPS-38-8-PLATFORMS_W0QQitemZ120283155957QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ceseeber

Beige Mad Marys, size 37, starting bid $890


http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hash=item140247622866&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## evolkatie

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-BLUE-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Blue Very Noeud! Sz 38! Buy them before I do 

Seller also has neon pink yoyos in a 38 for $399 bin.


----------



## LaDonna

JetSetGo! said:


> I love the Decollete, but I always wonder about the Brown & Fur combo  would it look like a hoof?



lol...i can totally see it.


----------



## meggyg8r

evolkatie said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-BLUE-SATIN-VERY-NOEUD-PUMPS-38-8-PLATFORMS_W0QQitemZ120283155957QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Blue Very Noeud! Sz 38! Buy them before I do
> 
> Seller also has neon pink yoyos in a 38 for $399 bin.




OOOoooh I want those Very Noeuds, they're in my size too!!!  I just bought 3 pairs in the last week though, I am :banned: for a little bit!!!  Someone please buy them, they are gorgeous!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

evolkatie said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-BLUE-SATIN-VERY-NOEUD-PUMPS-38-8-PLATFORMS_W0QQitemZ120283155957QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Blue Very Noeud! Sz 38! Buy them before I do
> 
> Seller also has neon pink yoyos in a 38 for $399 bin.


 
WHY can the blue ones be my size  so sad


----------



## Stinas

evolkatie said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-BLUE-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Blue Very Noeud! Sz 38! Buy them before I do
> 
> Seller also has neon pink yoyos in a 38 for $399 bin.



 Not my size or else they would have been mine!  Great deal!


----------



## Stinas

Architek - Yellow & Blue - Size 39 $499
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hash=item120283003910&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## karwood

Stinas said:


> Architek - Yellow & Blue - Size 39 $499
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Architek-Blue-Yellow-Heels-Shoes-39_W0QQitemZ120283003910QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120283003910&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


 

I should bid on these. These are the colors of the flag of my Mom's birth country, Colombia


----------



## sakura

Bluefly has the Architek and and Joli Noued Dorset:

Architek in 40 - http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID

Joli Noed Dorset in 36 & 40 - http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID


----------



## morfoula

Stinas said:


> Architek - Yellow & Blue - Size 39 $499
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Architek-Blue-Yellow-Heels-Shoes-39_W0QQitemZ120283003910QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120283003910&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318




need these in my life


----------



## Stinas

^^They are my size but im not too into the color combo.


----------



## morfoula

Stinas said:


> ^^They are my size but im not too into the color combo.



you know thats all me lover


----------



## la lola

If anyone is searching for
Christian Louboutin platforms heels Eur37.5 UK4.5 US7[/B]
Lady Gres' - grey flannel; (worn once)
Maybe worth of shot
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-platforms-heels-Eur37-5-UK4-5-US7_W0QQitemZ110268896252QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110268896252&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## JRed

pink and cork catenita, 36.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LOveYa!

evolkatie said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-BLUE-SATIN-VERY-NOEUD-PUMPS-38-8-PLATFORMS_W0QQitemZ120283155957QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Blue Very Noeud! Sz 38! Buy them before I do
> 
> Seller also has neon pink yoyos in a 38 for $399 bin.


How do these run?


----------



## rubyshoesday

I'm so sad, I went away to my cottage this weekend and it seems I missed a NM sale blitz... Not that there was much in size 40, but I still feel I missed out especially now that NM ships to Canada! *le sigh* Hopefully my trip to Paris (or my trip to Loubie-town as I've been calling it) will be more fruitful, hehe


----------



## daisyduke947

la lola said:


> If anyone is searching for
> Christian Louboutin platforms heels Eur37.5 UK4.5 US7[/B]
> Lady Gres' - grey flannel; (worn once)
> Maybe worth of shot
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-platforms-heels-Eur37-5-UK4-5-US7_W0QQitemZ110268896252QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110268896252&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318



Ohmigod, I think this person had them listed before, same exact pictures, but I thought they were sold! Gah, I want them SO much!


----------



## 8seventeen19

JRed said:


> pink and cork catenita, 36.5
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Do I like these or do I like the price?!?


----------



## meggyg8r

shoeaddictklw said:


> Do I like these or do I like the price?!?




I think you should save that money for a better pair!!


----------



## joanniii

meggyg8r said:


> I think you should save that money for a better pair!!




^^ ITA!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh if you aren't 100% about them, don't buy them. Leave them for someone who'd die to have them! There was someone on here who I thought really wanted them.


----------



## meggyg8r

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Don't know the style, but I haven't seen them before, and CHEAP!


----------



## KillerTofu

Now there's a style I've never seen before. Beautiful color.


----------



## daisyduke947

meggyg8r said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Don't know the style, but I haven't seen them before, and CHEAP!



Ooh wow! Great find. Those are very pretty.


----------



## 8seventeen19

That looks like a leda pair


----------



## JetSetGo!

meggyg8r said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Don't know the style, but I haven't seen them before, and CHEAP!



I wonder if they originally came with ankle straps. The ribbon is a slightly different color.


----------



## BellaShoes

^ I agree with Jet... the ribbons are a little off....? Doesn't seem like a CL add-on...


----------



## mlm4485

Tortoise Patent VPs...size 36  - just wish they were my size -  $699 or Best Offer


----------



## Stinas

Someone please buy these!!!!





Size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140247622866&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004


----------



## joanniii

Stinas,
do those VP Pythons run TTS? I am a 38 normally (Euro size).. I wonder if these would fit....


----------



## LavenderIce

BIN $249 Purple decolzeps 39:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hash=item120283003812&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## bambolina

Stinas said:


> Someone please buy these!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size 37.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140247622866&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004


 I wish, but they're about a size too big for me.


----------



## jh4200

Those are so beautiful I could cry.  How I wish I had smaller feet...


----------



## laureenthemean

LavenderIce said:


> BIN $249 Purple decolzeps 39:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Purple-Patent-Heels-Shoes-39_W0QQitemZ120283003812QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120283003812&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


I really wanted these, but I think the seller colored in the heel and platform?


----------



## joanniii

Laureen,
the Decolzeps are pretty 
I wonder why the seller would do that to a pair of Loubies which are already perfect....


----------



## My Purse Addiction

The seller of the Decolzeps has listed those a bunch of times before, and in the previous descriptions mentioned that the coloring is off between the two shoes as well.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I know!  I'm pretty sure those parts used to be silver specchio, which would have been perfect, but it looks like they put some kind of polish or something.


----------



## 8seventeen19

^ Hmm looks like they colored it in with a black permanent marker


----------



## LavenderIce

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I know! I'm pretty sure those parts used to be silver specchio, which would have been perfect, but it looks like they put some kind of polish or something.


 
I wonder what they would look like if they weren't altered.  The difference or whatever could have been minimal for all we know.

I wish those purple decolzeps were available here in the States.  Did we just get the blue?


----------



## joanniii

shoeaddictklw said:


> ^ Hmm looks like they colored it in with a black permanent marker




Omg I was just about to post the same thing! 
It certainly does not look like a job well done


----------



## laureenthemean

LavenderIce said:


> I wonder what they would look like if they weren't altered.  *The difference or whatever could have been minimal for all we know.*
> 
> I wish those purple decolzeps were available here in the States.  Did we just get the blue?


True.  I just can't get over the fact that, as others have said, it looks like they colored it in with permanent marker.  It really is too bad, b/c I love the color.


----------



## Stinas

joanniii said:


> Stinas,
> do those VP Pythons run TTS? I am a 38 normally (Euro size).. I wonder if these would fit....



IMO they do.


----------



## canismajor

_If you missed these when NAP had them, here they are again!_

*Green Patent *IOWA Mary Jane
40.5
Start: 559.99, BIN: 599.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Fun color!


----------



## LaDonna

joli's @ nm size 40
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ ahhhh...must not buy!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

http://stores.ebay.com/NATURALGASGIRL

eBay seller Naturalgasgirl has a LOT of Joli Noeuds in all different sizes, styles, and colors, not to mention a lot of CLs in general.


----------



## meggyg8r

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

NM has the Patent Joli Noeud d'Orsay in an 8.5 in addition to the 10 now!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Python Falaise 37 Starting $699

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-La-Fa...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rdgldy

Navy joli dorset noeud
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

rdgldy said:


> Navy joli dorset noeud
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NAVY-PUMP-HEEL-SHOES-SEX-THE-CITY_W0QQitemZ350079414322QQihZ022QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

OMG OMG OMG I love these. Eek....I hear my credit card screaming! I neeed to check sizing thread and see if I am 36.5 in these! Someone say a prayer!


----------



## meggyg8r

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...80737&masterId=cat8450747&navAction=saleIndex

NM! lots of shoes released! Go!


----------



## meggyg8r

http://www.barneys.com/Decollette/15901.6027,default,sp.html?cgid=SALE04&prefn1=designer&prefv1=Christian%20Louboutin&start=0&sz=1

Copper Sequin Decollete 39.5


----------



## daisyduke947

rdgldy said:


> Navy joli dorset noeud
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ohmigod, this is my shoooooe! And 6.5 is my siiiize!!! UGH!


----------



## MKWMDA

Does anyone ever wonder if NGG is a member of this forum? It would seem logical, but I have never seen any reference to her as a member. 

Also, has anyone ever wondered if we have any celebrities that post here? Not just the CL part, but the whole purse forum? (That is a little OT, but I have ALWAYS wondered that!)


----------



## daisyduke947

MKWMDA said:


> Does anyone ever wonder if NGG is a member of this forum? It would seem logical, but I have never seen any reference to her as a member.
> 
> Also, has anyone ever wondered if we have any celebrities that post here? Not just the CL part, but the whole purse forum? (That is a little OT, but I have ALWAYS wondered that!)



Hmm...good questions! If a celebrity were here, I sure hope he or she didn't reveal his or her identity. So if there is one around, they're hanging low. I've actually heard of celebrities (or at least crew of the the TV shows) on other forums. With the amount of members here, I wouldn't be surprised if there were a celebrity or two! And who knows...I might be talking to celebrity right now!


----------



## mistyknightwin

meggyg8r said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
> 
> NM has the Patent Joli Noeud d'Orsay in an 8.5 in addition to the 10 now!!


Awwww man I missed out again!


----------



## JuneHawk

MKWMDA said:


> Does anyone ever wonder if NGG is a member of this forum? It would seem logical, but I have never seen any reference to her as a member.
> 
> Also, has anyone ever wondered if we have any celebrities that post here? Not just the CL part, but the whole purse forum? (That is a little OT, but I have ALWAYS wondered that!)




LOL I was convinced Danicky was Danica Patrick


----------



## meggyg8r

^^^ahhh June are those the Manolos Carrie Bradshaw had stolen from her (in your avatar)??  I just love those, where did you find them?!


----------



## JuneHawk

meggyg8r said:


> ^^^ahhh June are those the Manolos Carrie Bradshaw had stolen from her (in your avatar)??  I just love those, where did you find them?!



They are.  I bought them at one of the local Saks last month (maybe late may).


----------



## Shopalicious

meggyg8r said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
> 
> NM has the Patent Joli Noeud d'Orsay in an 8.5 in addition to the 10 now!!



Argh.. I missed out on those again !!


----------



## evolkatie

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760 

Sz 38, I think they are metallikas? 380+40% off


----------



## glamgrl921

MKWMDA said:


> Does anyone ever wonder if NGG is a member of this forum? It would seem logical, but I have never seen any reference to her as a member.
> 
> Also, has anyone ever wondered if we have any celebrities that post here? Not just the CL part, but the whole purse forum? (That is a little OT, but I have ALWAYS wondered that!)



has anyone ever seen her (NGG)??? i would love to put a face to name, or to a mythic ebay seller!!  

i'm totally convinced there is at least 1 celebrity on tpf.  there is a louis vuitton bag that came out about 2 years ago.  it was black crocodile with 24 karat solid gold headphone shaped handles.  it cost about $30,000 and they only made 30 of them!!  i was in the lv forum a while back, and someone has a thread about that bag! she bought one for herself, and then her husband bought her the same one for her birthday or something a few months later (without knowing she already had one).  she had modeling pics and the furniture in her house looked like versailles or something!  so she or her must be somebody!


----------



## evolkatie

glamgrl921 said:


> has anyone ever seen her (NGG)??? i would love to put a face to name, or to a mythic ebay seller!!
> 
> i'm totally convinced there is at least 1 celebrity on tpf.  there is a louis vuitton bag that came out about 2 years ago.  it was black crocodile with 24 karat solid gold headphone shaped handles.  it cost about $30,000 and they only made 30 of them!!  i was in the lv forum a while back, and someone has a thread about that bag! she bought one for herself, and then her husband bought her the same one for her birthday or something a few months later (without knowing she already had one).  she had modeling pics and the furniture in her house looked like versailles or something!  so she or her must be somebody!



Could be but there are a lot of people here that crave attention and will lie about the things they 'own'.


----------



## glamgrl921

totally, however, this chick had pics of both bags.  and it's not like it was a really popular style that would have been copied (or easily copied for that manner!).  but anything is possible! she could have taken the pics in the lobby of the four seasons hotel for all we know!  

people who would lie about there things need to get off tpf and get to a therapist!


----------



## meggyg8r

June... I ordered those Sedarabys... I couldn't resist!! I hope they fit!!!!!  They were the last pair, too... Barneys says they're totally sold out of the shoe now!


----------



## shoecrazy

There's a size 39 pair of black nappa Rolandos available for preorder from NM (or BG). This size hasn't been available for a while.

I'm tempted but I already have too many black shoes...

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod60190035


----------



## evolkatie

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

satin joli in 40


----------



## shoecrazy

LVR has some stuff on sale - I don't know what the current exchange rate is so I'm not sure how good these prices are.

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...&gender=women&group=shoes&des=ACH&cat=&style=


----------



## 8seventeen19

*1.00 EUR*

*=*

*1.59006 USD*


Not so great... I love those yellow/blue Architeks though!


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!! $299 WHYYYYYY CAN I NOT be a 38!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^There's still a week left, I'm sure the price will increase quite a bit.


----------



## glamgrl921

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> HOLY CRAP!!!!!!! $299 WHYYYYYY CAN I NOT be a 38!!!



omg.....i am in love with them!


----------



## evolkatie

Aw, those 38 would so fit me but I wouldnt be able to wear them until 6+ months later


----------



## 8seventeen19

Ohh that's right you're having surgery... but it would SO be worth the wait!


----------



## evolkatie

shoeaddictklw said:


> Ohh that's right you're having surgery... but it would SO be worth the wait!



I know, but I'm only allowing myself to buy flats & nude declics these next few months.


----------



## meggyg8r

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NUDE-PATENT-PRIVE-HEELS-38-8-7-NR_W0QQitemZ170239723191QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> HOLY CRAP!!!!!!! $299 WHYYYYYY CAN I NOT be a 38!!!


 

Ohhh yeah. Laureen's right, those are totally going to go way up in price.  Someone's already bid on them at $299 and there's almost a week left!


----------



## MizzD

Hello ladies.  I'm a new poster here, and have lurked for a couple of days. I wanted to ask if any of you have ordered from trendy-chick.com.  There are a handful of Louboutins in different sizes and all $325 or less!

XXXXXXXXXXX
ONLY POST LINKS IF YOU *KNOW* THEY'RE AUTHENTIC PLEASE


----------



## evolkatie

eek fakes


----------



## glamgrl921

MizzD said:


> Hello ladies.  I'm a new poster here, and have lurked for a couple of days. I wanted to ask if any of you have ordered from trendy-chick.com.  There are a handful of Louboutins in different sizes and all $325 or less!xxxxxxx



yea-i ain't no expert..but that whole website looks totally shade-sketch.


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

evolkatie said:


> eek fakes


 

OMG those are such bad fakes! 
They didnt even get the styles named correctly.
Can that listing be deleted? How do we notify the mods?


----------



## heat97

ugh grrrr just missed the joli noeuds again..... they were gone so fast i didnt even see the size..... jsut venting...


----------



## *Magdalena*

ohhh myyyy gawwddd!!!  my HG is here!!!!!!!!!! do you guys think i can fit into these nude patent VPs.??????  i usually am 38.5 in CLs, but my declics and joli noed dorcet are 38...please say yes


----------



## 8seventeen19

I think you can... my VPs are a half size smaller than all my other CLs


----------



## MKWMDA

meggyg8r said:


> Ohhh yeah. Laureen's right, those are totally going to go way up in price.  Someone's already bid on them at $299 and there's almost a week left!



Regarding those nude VPs- Are we sure those are real? They look eerily similar to the fake ones I have been seeing lately. Something about the color of the nude is off.


----------



## *Magdalena*

a ray of hope. thanks shoeaddict. i dont own a pair of VPs...but i remember i tried them on in kid(or jazz) leather at Saks months ago and 38.5 fit better....can i stretch them later if anything??


----------



## 8seventeen19

Hm.. you bring up a good point but I just went by their really good feedback and the fact they've been a member since '99. Would they jeopardize that?


----------



## 8seventeen19

*Magdalena* said:


> a ray of hope. thanks shoeaddict. i dont own a pair of VPs...but i remember i tried them on in kid(or jazz) leather at Saks months ago and 38.5 fit better....can i stretch them later if anything??


 
Absolutely, your cobbler can. My Decolletes are 35.5 patent and they've stretched too *much*.


----------



## *Magdalena*

hmmm, that would be very disappointing if they are in fact fakes. To me, they look pretty good, but then again i am not the best at pickin them off ebay...


----------



## MKWMDA

The Nude VP seller is re-selling them from buying them on Ebay. Those photos are sketchy. They are bad, to put it mildly. Something looks off. I would DEFINITELY ask for CLEAR pictures of the stamp on bottom, of the toe part, and the shoe from straight on, from the side, and the bottoms *WITHOUT* the pictures being blurry, or looking like someone put vaseline on the lens.

But thats just me.


----------



## keya

MKWMDA said:


> The Nude VP seller is re-selling them from buying them on Ebay. Those photos are sketchy. They are bad, to put it mildly. Something looks off. I would DEFINITELY ask for CLEAR pictures of the stamp on bottom, of the toe part, and the shoe from straight on, from the side, and the bottoms *WITHOUT* the pictures being blurry, or looking like someone put vaseline on the lens.
> 
> But thats just me.



That was my first reaction as well, to ask for more pics just to be sure.


----------



## shoecrazy

Hot pink yoyos 38.5 $399 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-PINK-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MizzD

glamgrl921 said:


> yea-i ain't no expert..but that whole website looks totally shade-sketch.



Yeh they didn't look quite right to me, but I am no expert either.  How can they claim to be authentic?  How do they get the imprint on the bottom of the shoe?  Do they cut the soles off a real pair or what?  Please excuse my ignorance.   I just recently began my love affair with CLs only have one pair (black patent Iowa Mary Jane), but it was love at first sight.   And I want MORE!!!


----------



## sharbear508

Black Patent Joli Noeud d'Orsay in size 39 at NM.com

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## shoecrazy

^ heh, I was just about to post that!


----------



## mistyknightwin

^^^^^ How are you guys able to see them so fast? Are they being posted on the sale & value section? I keep refreshing and nothing


----------



## meggyg8r

They are already gone.  They were there when she posted and got taken off about 5 minutes ago.  That style goes lightning fast!


----------



## evolkatie

But it seems like the Jolis are ususaly the ones that come back.  No worries


----------



## shoecrazy

Pam Jenkins has a bunch of Louboutins on sale - here's a pdf from their website that lists the sale styles and prices:

http://www.pamjenkins.co.uk/downloads/salespricesss08.pdf


----------



## yolanda815

Christian Louboutin peep-toe t-strap pump in hot pink

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...731cat6000734cat11000734cat8450745cat17520738


----------



## yolanda815

Christian Louboutin patent sandal size 8.5 in red with an extra 40% off!!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...731cat6000734cat11000734cat7230758cat17520731


----------



## azhangie

MKWMDA said:


> Regarding those nude VPs- Are we sure those are real? They look eerily similar to the fake ones I have been seeing lately. Something about the color of the nude is off.


 
I also noticed that one of the picture has TWO dustbags featured. I always thought you only get one dustbag per set of shoes. Not one for each shoe - BUT if that's the case I've been getting jipped.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

yolanda815 said:


> Christian Louboutin patent sandal size 8.5 in red with an extra 40% off!!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...731cat6000734cat11000734cat7230758cat17520731


 
Got 'em! I hope they fit


----------



## dknigh21

azhangie said:


> I also noticed that one of the picture has TWO dustbags featured. I always thought you only get one dustbag per set of shoes. Not one for each shoe - BUT if that's the case I've been getting jipped.



I've actually received two dust bags once from BG when I bough some Rolandes. But that's the only time I've ever gotten two. I though it might have something to do with the fact that I ordered a 42 and it looked like it might be a tight squeeze to put them both in one. Or it could have just been a fluke.

But I agree that the color does look a bit off. It never hurts to ask for more pictures just to be sure.


----------



## Stinas

MKWMDA said:


> Regarding those nude VPs- Are we sure those are real? They look eerily similar to the fake ones I have been seeing lately. Something about the color of the nude is off.


The nude is off a bit, but it could be due to flash.  I would ask seller for more pics.  Pics seem stolen to me.  I dont think someone would put them at such a low price even when they know it will go up.


----------



## meggyg8r

Just so all you ladies are aware, I got an email from Neimans and tonight is the end of the extra 40% off sale.  So, if there is a shoe you've had your eye on, BUY IT NOW!!!  After tonight, all sale prices will be as listed, not an extra 40% off.  I am going to miss this sale immensely!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

White Fishnet Sling  Size 42  $285
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## morfoula

size 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christain-LouBo...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## morfoula

shoecrazy said:


> Pam Jenkins has a bunch of Louboutins on sale - here's a pdf from their website that lists the sale styles and prices:
> 
> http://www.pamjenkins.co.uk/downloads/salespricesss08.pdf




totally thought for a second those were in american $ LOL
i was about to buy the store!


----------



## bambolina

morfoula said:


> size 36
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christain-LouBoutin-Ali-Black-Peep-Toe-Pumps-Sz-36_W0QQitemZ280245368267QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


 
*faints*

Anyone know the sizing on these babies? Please someone say TTS...


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ I have not tried those on, but all the d'Orsays seem to run a little bigger than other CLs &#8211; more tts.


----------



## evolkatie

Red Karey No Prives Sz 37, BIN 460 + FREE SHIPPING 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Authentic-C...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bambolina

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ I have not tried those on, but all the d'Orsays seem to run a little bigger than other CLs  more tts.


 

Amazing!! Thanks *JetSetGo*!!


----------



## morfoula

bambolina said:


> Amazing!! Thanks *JetSetGo*!!




i tried them on once as well. true to size


----------



## bambolina

morfoula said:


> i tried them on once as well. true to size


 
Ok well there goes my ban, wave Bye-Bye... 

Thanks *morfoula*!!


----------



## red*is*hot

meggyg8r said:


> Just so all you ladies are aware, I got an email from Neimans and tonight is the end of the extra 40% off sale. So, if there is a shoe you've had your eye on, BUY IT NOW!!! After tonight, all sale prices will be as listed, not an extra 40% off. I am going to miss this sale immensely!!!


 
Oh no - what am I going to do with all my extra time - I must have worn out my F5 button stalking shoes.

It's kinda strange how shoes pop up on the site - Where do they come from - do they find them in the corners of the warehouse?  I assume they are returns but why do the same styles get returned?  Just wondering out loud.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Maybe the Joli Noeud Dorcets keep getting returned b/c they run a little bigger than most Loubs.


----------



## JRed

I want a pair of these black python Helmuts.  Unfortunately, they are not my size and the seller doesn't ship outside Europe.  Aaanyway,

http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-LOUBOUT...ryZ23445QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 8seventeen19

JRed said:


> I want a pair of these black python Helmuts. Unfortunately, they are not my size and the seller doesn't ship outside Europe. Aaanyway,
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-LOUBOUTIN-Pumps-38-Schwarz-PYTHON-wNEU-RARE_W0QQitemZ180263371888QQihZ008QQcategoryZ23445QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I think I just found another UHG!!!


----------



## heat97

hey guys---- 49 mins left to these purple python vp's

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hash=item140247622866&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## morfoula

those python helmuts are tdf
stinas has a couple of helmuts... and after seeing hers i fall more and more in love with them!


----------



## morfoula

stunning red decolletes
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## morfoula

killer python simple pumps
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## morfoula

orange graffiti pigalle 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## glamgrl921

these r beautiful...do we think they r authentic?


http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/747697163.html


----------



## javaboo

glamgrl921 said:


> these r beautiful...do we think they r authentic?
> 
> 
> http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/747697163.html



Sorry they are FAKE!


----------



## glamgrl921

sorry, was unsure....i'm still a newbie so i can't tell as easily as all u experts!!!


----------



## javaboo

glamgrl921 said:


> sorry, was unsure....i'm still a newbie so i can't tell as easily as all u experts!!!



Np! You'll get the eye for them soon


----------



## KillerTofu

Those nude VPs posted a few pages back look very fake to me. They look just like the new load of fake VPs to come from iOffer. I would hate for anyone here who covets that style to get duped. Please be careful.


----------



## glamgrl921

here's hoping!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

KillerTofu said:


> Those nude VPs posted a few pages back look very fake to me. They look just like the new load of fake VPs to come from iOffer. I would hate for anyone here who covets that style to get duped. Please be careful.


 
I think the easiest way to see if they're fake or not is to see if the seams are glued on the side. The ones on ioffer are.


----------



## KillerTofu

I was referring to the overall shape and the color (they're way too pink), but you're right, the side seam would definitely be the telltale sign.


----------



## ceseeber

http://cgi.ebay.com/Chic-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I've never seen these before: suede vicuna boots, size 39, $195 buy it now


----------



## LaDonna

nm added more shoes, but not an additional 40% off.  it was still up there at like 6am, now the 40% is gone.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at8380737&masterId=cat8450747&navAction=index


----------



## red*is*hot

LaDonna said:


> nm added more shoes, but not an additional 40% off. it was still up there at like 6am, now the 40% is gone.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at8380737&masterId=cat8450747&navAction=index


 
Does NM usually do another price cut or was the 40% the lowest they'll ever go?


----------



## JetSetGo!

ceseeber said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Chic-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I've never seen these before: suede vicuna boots, size 39, $195 buy it now



I've never seen them before either, but I would guess that they are real. It's probably just an old style.


----------



## meggyg8r

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320274791281&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

Those look purdy..


----------



## kaeleigh

These are new today, maybe someone will get lucky and they will ship.
I would sure try if they were only my size. 
http://barneys.com/Mia%20Pump/15901.5946,default,sp.html?cgid=SHOES10&prefn1=designer&prefv1=Christian%20Louboutin&start=6&sz=1


----------



## kaeleigh

Gone already


----------



## heat97

red*is*hot said:


> Does NM usually do another price cut or was the 40% the lowest they'll ever go?


 
correct me if im wrong, but i thought i remembered a final cut at 50% last year......


----------



## shoecrazy

Size 38 light blue greasepaint simples

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shoecrazy

Pink patent decollete - size 38.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ The pink decolletes are so cute!


----------



## keya

^ITA! They're so cute I'm almost happy they're not my size since I've banned myself


----------



## heat97

they are sooo cute!!!


----------



## Stinas

I just thought I should remind people since we have had a couple fakes posted...

*PLEASE DO NOT POST IF NOT 100% AUTHENTIC!*
If you are unsure please post in 
*Authenticate Thread*
Once it has been authenticated you can post it here.
Thanks!​


----------



## shoecrazy

Black Declic - size 38 and 40.5 $495 - HURRY!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod48410049


----------



## shoecrazy

^ the 38s are gone already


----------



## bambolina

heat97 said:


> hey guys---- 49 mins left to these purple python vp's
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PURPLE-PYTHON-VERY-PRIVE-SHOES-7-5_W0QQitemZ140247622866QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item140247622866&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


 

It ended with 0 bids...?


----------



## MKWMDA

What happee3nd to the extra 40% off at NM for the declics???? I NEED THAT


----------



## rdgldy

gone-sale ended last night!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^^ I know! no 40%! That's such a shame!!!


----------



## evolkatie

NO!!! the 38s sold right when my boss made me go out to buy stuff ughh


----------



## JetSetGo!

I love the Yoclou! Size 38 will not do for me though...

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shoecrazy

If anyone not from NY or from a state with tax on shoes goes for those black Declics, get 'em through BG instead of NM since the extra 40% is gone:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml;?itemId=prod28830003&parentId=cat221007


----------



## heat97

ummm did anyone see the silver glitter np's on neimans for literally 10 seconds.....they were beautiful!!!


----------



## shoecrazy

^ And they're mine! I'm not sure they'll fit, but I couldn't pass up that price ($520 or so) - particularly since they're going up to $815.


----------



## meggyg8r

heat97 said:


> ummm did anyone see the silver glitter np's on neimans for literally 10 seconds.....they were beautiful!!!


 

omgggggggggg what size were they??? dangit I've been wanting those!!


----------



## shoecrazy

meggyg8r said:


> omgggggggggg what size were they??? dangit I've been wanting those!!



They are size 38. I'm not sure what I'll be getting...the picture was of silver with multicolored glitter but the description said gold with multicolored glitter.


----------



## heat97

great snag shoe crazy!!!!! I am soo happy that it went to a tpfer!!! your f5 button must be on the verge of breaking if your like me hehehheeh


----------



## meggyg8r

shoecrazy said:


> They are size 38. I'm not sure what I'll be getting...the picture was of silver with multicolored glitter but the description said gold with multicolored glitter.


 
ahhhh who cares, I would take any of those colors!  I love those shoes!!  I think I'd need a 37.5 though so I feel okay that I didn't get them!!  I hope they work out for you!  If they don't, maybe I could make a 38 work


----------



## shoecrazy

heat97 said:


> great snag shoe crazy!!!!! I am soo happy that it went to a tpfer!!! your f5 button must be on the verge of breaking if your like me hehehheeh



Yeah - it's terrible because now I've had positive reinforcement (constant checking of sale page leads to excellent deal) so now I'm reloading more than ever! NM likes to torture us too with a really HTF shoe showing up on sale once in a while. I suppose it's partly because of their very liberal return policy.


----------



## evolkatie

does anyone know what color the sz 38 declics were that did pop up?


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I think they were black


----------



## shoecrazy

Yup, black.


----------



## evolkatie

Okay I guess I didn't miss out. Hopefully a pair of nudes come up.


----------



## meggyg8r

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

black patent d'Orsays are back, in a 40


----------



## meggyg8r

Hot Pink Desir on sale at Barneys.. quite a few sizes.  Marked down from $1230 to $490.

http://www.barneys.com/Desir/15901....ner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=100&sz=1


----------



## meggyg8r

Orange Passmule Zeppa in a 40 at Barneys..

http://www.barneys.com/Passmule%20Zeppa/15901.6102,default,sp.html?cgid=SHOES05&prefn1=designer&prefv1=Christian%20Louboutin&start=66&sz=1


----------



## mistyknightwin

meggyg8r said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
> 
> black patent d'Orsays are back, in a 40


HA! I bet they would come back after the 40% sale ends. I refuse to pay more than the sale price for them


----------



## LaDonna

mistyknightwin said:


> HA! I bet they would come back after the 40% sale ends. I refuse to pay more than the sale price for them


 
i know right.  i saw them this morning when they first came up and i was hoping that they didn't have my size.  i'm not willing to pay over either.


----------



## javaboo

Wow someone who was around a size 40 just returned a whole bunch of shoes at NM!


----------



## candyny

Thanks...Just got the 38 black patent D'orsay.  Wish it had the 4o percent off, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## meggyg8r

candyny said:


> Thanks...Just got the 38 black patent D'orsay. Wish it had the 4o percent off, but I couldn't resist.


 
still cheaper than retail, and more trustworthy than ebay!


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=JOLINOEUD!LOU&csurl=%2Fistar%2Easp%3Fa%3D29%26dept%3DF%26manufacturer%3DLOU%26category%3DSAL%26





Sz 37.5 $ 385


----------



## evolkatie

I know probably not the best deal but I love these shoes. Someone needs to buy them! Size 41






http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fmd914

shoecrazy said:


> They are size 38. I'm not sure what I'll be getting...the picture was of silver with multicolored glitter but the description said gold with multicolored glitter.


 

When I bought mine, the picture was silver and the description was gold - I got the silver!


----------



## JRed

size 38 mary janes.  i think they're called la donna?

http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JuneHawk

candyny said:


> Thanks...Just got the 38 black patent D'orsay.  Wish it had the 4o percent off, but I couldn't resist.



They were mine


----------



## JRed

velvet studded pigalle, size 36.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## evolkatie

JRed said:


> velvet studded pigalle, size 36.5
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Velvet-Studded-Pigalle-sz-36-5-US-7_W0QQitemZ120283857987QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I think she customized them herself... poor shoes


----------



## JRed

yeah, she did customise them.  for some reason though, i was fascinated!


----------



## 8seventeen19

evolkatie said:


> I think she customized them herself... poor shoes


 
LOL the pyramids would have been fine... the nail heads are a little over kill...


----------



## heat97

hehhe ^^^ i didn't want to mention the shoe at all --- i didnt want to offend anyone in case it was theirs ---- but why try to improve upon perfection??


----------



## funandsun

shoeaddictklw said:


> LOL the pyramids would have been fine... the nail heads are a little over kill...


 
Someone take the 'Bedazzler' away from her now!!!


----------



## JRed

Lol!


----------



## heat97

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Christ...hash=item260263314964&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## laureenthemean

heat97 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Christian-Louboutin-Brown-Mouche-Platform-Pump_W0QQitemZ260263314964QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260263314964&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


Ooooh, never seen brown Mouches before!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^^ They are pretty, aren't the?


----------



## evolkatie

how do they fit?


----------



## la lola

heat97 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Christian-Louboutin-Brown-Mouche-Platform-Pump_W0QQitemZ260263314964QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260263314964&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


 Not only that these are beautiful   but they are real bargan ( at least for now )
1 1/2 size too big for me......


----------



## evolkatie

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...8137&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching

Ending in a few minutes.


----------



## laureenthemean

evolkatie said:


> how do they fit?


I found the Mouche to run TTS, maybe half a size down if your feet are narrow.


----------



## laureenthemean

Yellow suede peep toe shoes, size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/Fantastic-Chris...263322557QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260263322557
So cute!

Leopard pony hair Rolando, size 35.5, BIN $350
http://cgi.ebay.com/890-CHRISTIAN-L...242298491QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300242298491

Nude Body Double, size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-CHRIST...271174836QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110271174836
If only these were half a size larger...


----------



## heat97

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/sarafred

poor thing she has to sell her cl's for her wedding dress  same girl for the mouches has a few other nice finds... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fantastic-Chris...hash=item260263322557&_trksid=p3911.m14.l1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/Beautiful-Chris...hash=item260263326451&_trksid=p3911.m14.l1318 (nothing a good cobbler couldn't fix i dont think)


----------



## daisyduke947

Selling CLs for her wedding dress? Not poor thing! I'd KEEP the CLs and buy a cheap dress! Or make the dress yourself for a tiny fraction of the price. But yes, our gain. I just think that's crazy though, LOL.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I'm with you!


----------



## evolkatie

laureenthemean said:


> I found the Mouche to run TTS, maybe half a size down if your feet are narrow.



Thanks laureen, I guess they won't work for me


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They're pretty forgiving b/c of the material, but I'm not sure if you could do a half size up.


----------



## daisyduke947

LOL, *laureen*! Sorry, but, I don't feel sorry for that lady.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Omg those Mouches PERFECTLY match my bridesmaids dress for my friend's wedding! AND they're my size!!!


----------



## chanell0ve

vey noeud in pink sz 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hash=item200238491406&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## rdgldy

daisyduke947 said:


> Selling CLs for her wedding dress? Not poor thing! I'd KEEP the CLs and buy a cheap dress! Or make the dress yourself for a tiny fraction of the price. But yes, our gain. I just think that's crazy though, LOL.



agree about wedding dress-you only wear it once.  CLs are just so much more PRACTICAL........


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I bought $910 CLs for my wedding.. wedding dress will be less than $600... I don't see anything wrong with that


----------



## daisyduke947

Exactly! You'll wear a pair of $900 CLs WAY MORE OFTEN. And, they are WAY HOTTER!


----------



## Melanie

heat97 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Christian-Louboutin-Brown-Mouche-Platform-Pump_W0QQitemZ260263314964QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260263314964&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


 The seller ended the listing cause they are no longer for sale


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Patent New Simple 35
$395  (no bids, 1 day left)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Melanie said:


> The seller ended the listing cause they are no longer for sale


 
I wonder if she completed the sale outside of ebay or if they'll be relisted.


----------



## techie81

JetSetGo! said:


> Black Patent New Simple 35
> $395  (no bids, 1 day left)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Decollete-Patent-Black-2008-Size-35_W0QQitemZ320273221581QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




In my size...crap.  Must resist...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Resistance is futile.


----------



## rubyshoesday

Silver Glitter Joli Noeud's 41

They're not a great deal, but you don't see greasepaint Joli's very often...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rubyshoesday

Python Jaws- Black and Cream size 38

$995

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## KillerTofu

rubyshoesday said:


> Silver Glitter Joli Noeud's 41
> 
> They're not a great deal, but you don't see greasepaint Joli's very often...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-JOLI-NOEUD-Silver-Bow-Shoes-41_W0QQitemZ360068629585QQihZ023QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Now _there's_ a find. Those are special!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Altadama 140mm Oxblood/Burgundy Eel skin 37

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Limited-Ch...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## glamgrl921

rubyshoesday said:


> Silver Glitter Joli Noeud's 41
> 
> They're not a great deal, but you don't see greasepaint Joli's very often...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



i wonder if these would work for me....i heard they run a whole size up! hmmm


----------



## sjl83

I know 42 doesn't come up often  -

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...079874773QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item350079874773


----------



## glamgrl921

sjl83 said:


> I know 42 doesn't come up often  -
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...079874773QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item350079874773



my size!  i'm not in love with them though.  i hope another gal on here gets them!


----------



## laureenthemean

glamgrl921 said:


> i wonder if these would work for me....i heard they run a whole size up! hmmm


Actually, these run TTS.


----------



## glamgrl921

laureenthemean said:


> Actually, these run TTS.



it'll never happen then


----------



## laureenthemean

^^If you have narrow feet, you might be able to go half a size down.


----------



## glamgrl921

laureenthemean said:


> ^^If you have narrow feet, you might be able to go half a size down.


i'm a 42 usually, AND my feet are wide!!!  it's pretty rare a 41 would fit me, but i've seen some gals on here saying that they seem to run bigger than usual, but i'm not gonna risk it.


----------



## rubyshoesday

Glamgrl921, what are your feelings on pink? I think these are cute...

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sjl83

These look pretty unusal - Size 39 - Green Eel-skin - http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...069254136QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item370069254136

Size 39.5 in Lizard - not sure of the style - http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...283830705QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120283830705


----------



## glamgrl921

rubyshoesday said:


> Glamgrl921, what are your feelings on pink? I think these are cute...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



you know those keep getting re-listed! i keep watching them and going back and forth on them!  i think they're cute too, but i'd almost rather put my $ twords a new pair from the fall collection...i'm really really drooling over the armadillos!  thanks for ur thought though!


----------



## rubyshoesday

glamgrl921 said:


> you know those keep getting re-listed! i keep watching them and going back and forth on them! i think they're cute too, but i'd almost rather put my $ twords a new pair from the fall collection...i'm really really drooling over the armadillos! thanks for ur thought though!


 
Ahh... Well there's no point if you're not in love with them :shame: With Loubies you know when you see the "one", and then the next "one" and so on and so forth... hehe


----------



## glamgrl921

yea...usually when i see a pair that i want, it's instant love! it's always love at first sight!


----------



## sharbear508

rubyshoesday said:


> Silver Glitter Joli Noeud's 41
> 
> They're not a great deal, but you don't see greasepaint Joli's very often...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
 

Alas, not my size...or perhaps that's a good thing...LOL...


----------



## sjl83

Size 40 Purple Suede Rolandos - http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/25584

I wish they were my size...


----------



## red*is*hot

sjl83 said:


> Size 40 Purple Suede Rolandos - http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/25584
> 
> I wish they were my size...


 
Gone - that was quick


----------



## ceseeber

wow, how much were the purple rolandos? this way I can consider it $$'s saved for next time they pop up. I've been bummed since I missed out on the ones on ebay.


----------



## sjl83

They were £315 on the UK site. It was odd to see them pop up, they've been gone for a while but it was just the one size so my excitement was for nothing.


----------



## evolkatie

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

These decolzeps sorta look like the other ones that were pretty cheap. The only thing I can come up with regarding the 'sharpie' is if there was chipping.


----------



## ceseeber

The purple rolandos are available when shopping from switzerland (that's where my parents live) for 294 pounds. I'm going to try my best to resist temptation since I've gone Louboutin crazy in the past 3 weeks and my CC is screaming.


----------



## irishiris8

UGH.. I'm going to have to quit my job so I can stay home refreshing sale windows :cry:  It's a catch-22,  I miss sale items b/c I'm at work, but I'm at work to pay for sale items... LOL... Congrats to everyone who found deals!


----------



## shoecrazy

Heh iris - the key is to get a job where you can refresh sale windows all day! 

Size 40 purple suede Rolando back on NAP UK

http://www.net-a-porter.com/intl/ProductDetails.ice?ProductID=25584


----------



## laureenthemean

^^It's a shame they're so expensive on the UK site; I remember when there was a pair on sale for $427 on the US site.


----------



## Rog

http://www.matchesfashion.com/catal...s_shoes_christianlouboutin_19_cq_0016_yeb_696

I've just seen these Architecks in a Sz 38.5 for £243.00 really good 

I'd get them only im going on Hols to Spain on Saturday and have sworn i won't buy anything untill I return.


----------



## shoecrazy

laureenthemean said:


> ^^It's a shame they're so expensive on the UK site; I remember when there was a pair on sale for $427 on the US site.



Seriously? That's a great deal!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yup, so good a deal that I bought the 40 even though I was a 39.  Ended up having to sell them.


----------



## meggyg8r

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110271242940&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

Black Alta Perlas in 39... I have been longing for these but 39 will be way too big.  I tried these in at Neimans and they were marked down from $955 to $427 in a size 38 and could ALMOST make them work, but the back strap really was just too big.  I need a 37.5 or even a 37.  DANGIT!  Someone snatch those up, they are just BEAUTIFUL in person.. I even almost went back to Neimans to get the size too big ones, but I know deep down they just didn't fit.


----------



## ceseeber

http://bluefly.com/pages/products/d...tk=all&Ntt=louboutin&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial

$440 black patent joli  noeud dorcet size 40


----------



## meggyg8r

So ladies, I need advice.  I got the very last pair of Champagne Paillette Decolletes from Barneys when they were on super sale and they came in and are a teensy bit small (the pinch my toes to the point where it's pretty uncomfortable).  Do these shoes stretch at all? 

Also, would I be better of re-selling them on eBay or just taking them back?  I got them for over $550 off retail.  I really hate to sell or take them back because they are just gorgeous but if they don't fit right, I can't see myself wearing them.  TIA!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Hmmm... That's tough. I would check to see if others are listed in your size. You could always list them, see if they sell and take them back if they don't. Sorry they are too tight! I love the Paillete Decolletes! If you can wait a bit they would certainly sell around the Holidays.


----------



## meggyg8r

Ooooh good idea--I can probably wait until around the holidays (I'm not even sure I want to part with them yet).  There's only 1 other pair listed on eBay right now.  Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Rog

Rog said:


> http://www.matchesfashion.com/catal...s_shoes_christianlouboutin_19_cq_0016_yeb_696
> 
> I've just seen these Architecks in a Sz 38.5 for £243.00 really good
> 
> I'd get them only im going on Hols to Spain on Saturday and have sworn i won't buy anything untill I return.


 


Awe they are now gone !!!!!!!!
Did someone on here get them


----------



## shoecrazy

size 39 and 40 black minibouts back on NAP

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27351


----------



## candyny

June, Sorry about the black patent d'orsay, but those sedarabys are beautiful!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

ahhhhh Barneys just cancelled my silver Sedaraby order!!! I could scream!!


----------



## candyny

Meg, I didn't see the silver Sedarbys there and I've been watching.  What happened?


----------



## candyny

Lady Gres black pumps on Saks in 36.5 but for full price.


----------



## karwood

meggyg8r said:


> ahhhhh Barneys just cancelled my silver Sedaraby order!!! I could scream!!


 
Barneys is very notorious for doing this. 

BTW- I think it is awesome your wedding date is on Halloween. That is my favorite holiday!


----------



## meggyg8r

Candy-  I found them a couple days ago, they were only available in a size 7 (my size) so I ordered.  Today, I got the dreaded, but common, email from them cancelling my order!!!! 

karwood-  I've definitely heard lots of horror stories about Barneys cancelling orders.  I guess I shouldn't be too surprised--although my paillette Decolletes didn't get cancelled and those were even on super sale!  I guess I thought deep down since these were full price they might not cancel   And Halloween is my favorite holiday too!!!  I'm so excited it's on a Saturday next year, perfect timing for me and my fiance!!


----------



## evolkatie

Sz 40 Green camo pigalles for 469, cheaper than NGG

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## meggyg8r

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

PINK Joli Noeud slides in 38


----------



## sjl83

Glitter No. Prive - size 41 - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...271512133QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250271512133


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^^ In 41, that's a rarity!


----------



## JetSetGo!

38.5 Black Joli Noeud

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## sjl83

Nude VPs are on at insane prices (even more insane than usual, even, eek) - Size 40 - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...284225034QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120284225034

Nude Joli Noeud Dorcet - Size 36 - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...271795647QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150271795647

The second is a third of the price of the first.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Yeahhhh I think I will wait for mine.. That's even more than SO prices!!


----------



## socalboo

I know, doesn't it just kill you when you know what they went on sale for?!!!


----------



## letsgoshopping

^ At first I thought you were referring to the VPs and almost died thinking they went on sale! Then I thought about it and realized it was the jolis you were talking about. hahahah


----------



## la lola

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Is this for real???


----------



## luxlover

^^ sorry i dont think so...


----------



## evolkatie

I posted those in the auth thread. we're still waiting for more replies.


----------



## legaldiva

la lola--they look OK to me ... I have a pair of black suede VPs, too.


----------



## JetSetGo!

All-Silver Glitter NPs size 41 $999
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dallas

White Calf Helmut. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## morfoula

JetSetGo! said:


> All-Silver Glitter NPs size 41 $999
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-No-Prive-SPECCHIO-GLITTER-41-11_W0QQitemZ250271545394QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




omg never seen them in all silver glitter!!!!!!!!


----------



## evolkatie

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Orange Joli's


----------



## 8seventeen19

Cute! I've never seen orange


----------



## xegbl

la lola said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-Louboutin-Peep-Toe-Platform-Pump-Heel-6_W0QQitemZ320275509200QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Is this for real???


 

Hmm.. the buyer's name is shoeaddictkrystal.. is that shoeaddictklw?


----------



## 8seventeen19

That would be me


----------



## meggyg8r

shoeaddictklw said:


> That would be me



nice steal, krystal!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Thank you meggy!


----------



## laureenthemean

Peach Joli Noeud, size 39, $499 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...239642030QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200239642030
I want!! Someone buy them before I do...


----------



## amymin

I'm not a huge fan of Designer Exposure but if these were in my size I would snap them up! They look really nice and most of all not beat up, although that price looks too good to be true. 

http://www.designerexposure.com/product/27489/#


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hash=item300242579828&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318

Nice Nude YoYo 100mms $620 OBO Sz 37


----------



## 8seventeen19

Mesh insert Decolletes sz 35.5 BIN $399


----------



## glamgrl921

amymin said:


> I'm not a huge fan of Designer Exposure but if these were in my size I would snap them up! They look really nice and most of all not beat up, although that price looks too good to be true.
> 
> http://www.designerexposure.com/product/27489/#


How r those sooo cheap!?!?


----------



## daisyduke947

Ohmigod, those mesh Decollete are so cool! I believe Stinas has a pair. They are one of my favourites.


----------



## glamgrl921

good lord! all size 42, too bad nothing i'm in love with....

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-TURBILLON-RED-SATIN-SHOES-SZ-42-NIB_W0QQitemZ380047191392QQihZ025QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-MIMINI-GOLD-SHOES-Sz-42-12-NIB-665_W0QQitemZ200239636993QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-MARPOIL-BEIGE-SHOES-SZ-42-NIB-675_W0QQitemZ380047194066QQihZ025QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-MARPOIL-GREEN-SHOES-SZ-42-NIB-675_W0QQitemZ200239648362QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## amymin

glamgrl921 said:


> How r those sooo cheap!?!?



I have no idea! I kinda wish the pictures were a little bigger. I just don't trust this store though, I've seen girls post other shoes from there that were labeled "excellent condition" that were most definitely not. But who knows, the heels sure look nice.


----------



## glamgrl921

amymin said:


> I have no idea! I kinda wish the pictures were a little bigger. I just don't trust this store though, I've seen girls post other shoes from there that were labeled "excellent condition" that were most definitely not. But who knows, the heels sure look nice.



 so i guess it's consignment?


----------



## amymin

glamgrl921 said:


> so i guess it's consignment?



Yes. I've never purchased from there, but I enjoy looking when I start clicking links.


----------



## irishiris8

Beige Sometimes 37.5, $774 (man I miss the 40% off!)
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## techie81

If it weren't for my ban, I'd consider bidding on these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/890-CHRISTIAN-L...242298491QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300242298491

But it's not in the best shape.  Can a cobbler tame that fur?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Not sure.. but mine got like that too.. You just have to be extremely careful with that style for some reason...


----------



## aeross

http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/fashion/shoes/shoes/89356.htm

I wish my feet fit those sizes but thought you ladies might like to see the bargain 

Sorry to anyone on a ban I might have tempted


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Wow that is an insane deal! Even with the exchange rate for us US gals! I wish they had my size...


----------



## Souzie

Do they ship international?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I'm pretty sure they do.


----------



## Souzie

I'm on the phone with them right now.  Wish me luck!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ good luck!


----------



## joanniii

aeross said:


> http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/fashion/shoes/shoes/89356.htm
> 
> I wish my feet fit those sizes but thought you ladies might like to see the bargain
> 
> Sorry to anyone on a ban I might have tempted



Ohh wow!
Do you know if their stock levels are pretty accurate?!
I don't think they will fit me though 


xsouzie, 
Please let us know how you go!


----------



## aeross

I think they probably are accurate in their stock levels. I check quite often on there and they constantly update

I wish I wasn't a 41 

Ladies did you have any luck with international shipping ?


----------



## joanniii

aeross said:


> I think they probably are accurate in their stock levels. I check quite often on there and they constantly update
> 
> I wish I wasn't a 41
> 
> Ladies did you have any luck with international shipping ?



There's a pair in size 41!
But I don't know if you like them though 

http://www.brownsfashion.com/produc...lections/fashion/christianlouboutin/89363.htm


----------



## la lola

I am trying to buy them but I am heving some difficulties. Did any of you bought them?!?


----------



## aeross

joanniii said:


> There's a pair in size 41!
> But I don't know if you like them though
> 
> http://www.brownsfashion.com/produc...lections/fashion/christianlouboutin/89363.htm


 
I do like - lots , but after buying Tan Lapono's, Nude VP's, oh and a used pair of scrummy LV's which sadly are too small. I'm sitting on my hands, or trying to until payday  

I have to window shop for another 2 weeks


----------



## la lola

I think that they are gone :cry::cry:
But that was the greatest found in a long, long time......


----------



## Souzie

Okay, they sent me an order form and I filled it out and sent it back.  Hopefully it goes through and doesn't end up pulling a Barneys.  There's only 35 and 37 left...HURRY!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Good luck everyone! 

Actually, in my experience, the prices are actually lower at Browns than they post because they subtract the VAT when they ship overseas.


----------



## meggyg8r

xsouzie said:


> Okay, they sent me an order form and I filled it out and sent it back. Hopefully it goes through and doesn't end up pulling a Barneys. There's only 35 and 37 left...HURRY!!!


 
what shoes are they?  when I clicked the link it didn't work..


----------



## aeross

LOL

I bet Browns wonder what on earth has happened this morning !


----------



## la lola

meggyg8r said:


> what shoes are they? when I clicked the link it didn't work..


 Well....
They are gone. Fast.


----------



## meggyg8r

la lola said:


> Well....
> They are gone. Fast.


 
okay.... but what style were they??


----------



## Souzie

meggyg8r said:


> what shoes are they? when I clicked the link it didn't work..


 
Python fontanetes


----------



## joanniii

They were pink python Fontanetes (sp?) - were gorgeous!! 

ETA- Oops! Didn't realise xsouzie beat me to it!  XSOUZIE - I hope you got a pair!!


----------



## Souzie

^^ I hope so too!!  I won't be able to sleep until I know...LOL


----------



## aeross

Good luck


----------



## Souzie

^^ Thanks! I shall keep you all updated.


----------



## sara999

how much/what size??

i love looking at browns...their selection of alaia shoes makes me happy. and then cry when i can't afford them!


----------



## la lola

sara999 said:


> how much/what size??
> 
> i love looking at browns...their selection of alaia shoes makes me happy. and then cry when i can't afford them!


 Size 36,37,38,41
and they went for 140 GBP (if I am not mistaken?!)


----------



## joanniii

I would have loooved to get a pair in 38


----------



## la lola

^^
I tryed to do an on line order, but it didn't worked!
:cry:
It was one of my sadest CL' s moments...


----------



## JRed

wow, i can't believe the python fontanete were 140 gbp!  i was just looking at them the other night and they were still about 600. congrats to those that got a pair!

these python simple pumps are still available.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## xboobielicousx

omg i can't believe i missed out on the pink python fontanetes...they were sooooo gorgeous! i tried to call them for the 37 but they were all spoken for by the time i called  congrats to everyone that scored a pair


----------



## sara999

ugh i am SUPER JEALOUS! that's so cheap ((((


----------



## keya

I'm jealous too!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I am soooooo jealous!!! Suzie you and I are the same size!! I guess I got a really good deal yesterday, but _still_ it wasn't python! LOL


----------



## heat97

Anthracite VP's size 37.5 

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-FAB-CHRISI...hash=item170240757661&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## joanniii

d'Orsay any body? 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod48430003&parentId=cat12540760&masterId=cat8380737&index=2&cmCat=cat000000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## karwood

xboobielicousx said:


> omg i can't believe i missed out on the pink python fontanetes...they were sooooo gorgeous! i tried to call them for the 37 but they were all spoken for by the time i called  congrats to everyone that scored a pair


 
That was a GREAT DEAL for the Pink Python Fontanete!! Congrat to everybody that purchased these Fabulous Loubies!!


----------



## funandsun

karwood said:


> That was a GREAT DEAL for the Pink Python Fontanete!! Congrat to everybody that purchased these Fabulous Loubies!!


 
What did everyone pay for them?  I just logged in and the link is now gone.  I knew I should have gotten up earlier!!!!


----------



## aeross

Limited sizes of 36 + 37 if I remember. A crazy £140 !!

I nearly booked in to have my toes cut off so they'd fit


----------



## funandsun

That's AMAZING!!  Congrats to those with little feet!!


----------



## aeross

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1216308754280&Special=S

Just found these on Saks if anyone is a 41 and interested.


----------



## *spoiled*

heat97 said:


> Anthracite VP's size 37.5
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-FAB-CHRISIAN-LOUBOUTIN-37-5-anthracite-prive_W0QQitemZ170240757661QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170240757661&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318



If I normally wear a 7.5 in US would I be able to fit these?  Or should I hold off??  350 is amazing!!


----------



## sharbear508

joanniii said:


> d'Orsay any body?
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


 
Size 42! Isn't that very rare?


----------



## evolkatie

*spoiled* said:


> If I normally wear a 7.5 in US would I be able to fit these?  Or should I hold off??  350 is amazing!!



There's still 6 days, I doubt they'll end for that price unless you're able to work out a BIN w/ the seller.


----------



## sara999

i'm still bummed about the fontanetes! they're so beautiful and i missed them! i hope they were all snagged by tpf-ers and not resellers!


----------



## 8seventeen19

sara999 said:


> i'm still bummed about the fontanetes! they're so beautiful and i missed them! i hope they were all snagged by tpf-ers and not resellers!


 
Me too... this was a HG of mine..


----------



## sharbear508

aeross said:


> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1216308754280&Special=S
> 
> Just found these on Saks if anyone is a 41 and interested.


 
I may be the only one, but I really like this style!


----------



## sara999

shoeaddictklw said:


> Me too... this was a HG of mine..


mine too but i put them in the 'not gonna happen' category of HG because i could never afford them. 140 quid is SO my budget!!!


----------



## keya

sara999 said:


> mine too but i put them in the 'not gonna happen' category of HG because i could never afford them. 140 quid is SO my budget!!!



No tears, Sara. Let's be happy for the ones who did get them instead


----------



## sara999

oh i totally am! i'm just super green with envy. i'd lvoe to get such a bargain!


----------



## keya

sara999 said:


> oh i totally am! i'm just super green with envy. i'd lvoe to get such a bargain!



Me too!


----------



## meggyg8r

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

Bootie (don't know name), size 37


----------



## aeross

sharbear508 said:


> I may be the only one, but I really like this style!


 
I like too, but saving myself for Tiger Print Decollettes, plus my VP nudes with gold toes are due to arrive anyday lol

Oh and I'm supposed to be on a ban until payday


----------



## *Lo

I was in CL Madison Ave yesterday and they had Fuschia Suede NP's and Burgundy suede NP's, they were sooooooooooooo gorgeous!!  But no 41.5 or 42.  Hope someone here can get their hands on them bc they were fab


----------



## irishiris8

*Lo said:


> I was in CL Madison Ave yesterday and they had Fuschia Suede NP's and Burgundy suede NP's, they were sooooooooooooo gorgeous!! But no 41.5 or 42. Hope someone here can get their hands on them bc they were fab


 

Whaaaat?  Fuschia Suede NPs?  Oh....my.....lord!!!  I just have to breathe deep and resist...lol.  Do you remember what the price was?


----------



## *Lo

No sorry when they didnt have my size I wasnt even looking.  They are VERY gorgeous


----------



## shoecrazy

Man these are gorgeous (blue pigalle 120 - size 41.5)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shoeluvr44

I'm thinking of getting these.. not sure if they will fit though so I thought I would share!  I'm new so I'm excited to contribute 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

shoeluvr44 said:


> I'm thinking of getting these.. not sure if they will fit though so I thought I would share!  I'm new so I'm excited to contribute
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Champagne-Paillette-Decollete-NIB_W0QQitemZ300242631414QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I would say you'd need to be a 7 or 7.5 to fit.


----------



## shoeluvr44

laureenthemean said:


> I would say you'd need to be a 7 or 7.5 to fit.


 
ohh.. hmm. shoot.  I'm usually a little bigger than a 7.5, closer to an 8.  Gonna have to think that one over.. 

They're just so shiny and pretty though...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I would say they DEFINITELY won't fit if you're an 8.


----------



## rdgldy

*Lo said:


> I was in CL Madison Ave yesterday and they had Fuschia Suede NP's and Burgundy suede NP's, they were sooooooooooooo gorgeous!!  But no 41.5 or 42.  Hope someone here can get their hands on them bc they were fab


so tempting!!!!


----------



## Missrocks

^ Yeah, I wear a whole size up the decolletes! I normally wear a 7 and I tried on a 38 in the store that fit perfectly. And my feet aren't even that wide! You definietly can't do tts with these.


----------



## shoeluvr44

Missrocks said:


> ^ Yeah, I wear a whole size up the decolletes! I normally wear a 7 and I tried on a 38 in the store that fit perfectly. And my feet aren't even that wide!


 
oh well, I guess I'll have to keep an eye out if any more pop up.  They were just really well priced being $925 originally and I wanted to make them work.  something else will come along for me.

someone else snap them up and make me jealous!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^You should call Barney's and have them do a search.  They were on sale a while ago.


----------



## meggyg8r

shoeluvr44 said:


> I'm thinking of getting these.. not sure if they will fit though so I thought I would share! I'm new so I'm excited to contribute
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Champagne-Paillette-Decollete-NIB_W0QQitemZ300242631414QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

Haha those are mine!   I wish they would fit ya!  But the girls are right, definitely made for a size 7 or 7.5!!


----------



## shoeluvr44

laureenthemean said:


> ^^You should call Barney's and have them do a search. They were on sale a while ago.


 
ooooh I think I'll do that, I live in NY so I could just swing by there this weekend if they have any... good thinking!


----------



## evolkatie

Missrocks said:


> ^ Yeah, I wear a whole size up the decolletes! I normally wear a 7 and I tried on a 38 in the store that fit perfectly. And my feet aren't even that wide! You definietly can't do tts with these.



I think there are a few of us on the forum that wear decolletes TTS. I do at least


----------



## shoeluvr44

meggyg8r said:


> Haha those are mine!  I wish they would fit ya! But the girls are right, definitely made for a size 7 or 7.5!!


 
Haha well then why didn't ya get me a 38.5 or 39!?   Just kidding!  Good luck selling them!


----------



## sammiekat

*Lo said:


> I was in CL Madison Ave yesterday and they had Fuschia Suede NP's and Burgundy suede NP's, they were sooooooooooooo gorgeous!! But no 41.5 or 42. Hope someone here can get their hands on them bc they were fab


 
Does anyone have a pic of these? I am wondering what shade the pink is- is it like the pink on the Very Noeud in my sig?


----------



## laureenthemean

Cute:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...253762732QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330253762732


----------



## jh4200

shoeluvr, the same pair is available in size 39 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

a little more expensive than the pair you posted, and i'm not positive they're authentic becaues i'm not that familiar with the style, but you can check with the ladies on the authentication thread


----------



## sammiekat

*Lo said:


> I was in CL Madison Ave yesterday and they had Fuschia Suede NP's and Burgundy suede NP's, they were sooooooooooooo gorgeous!! But no 41.5 or 42. Hope someone here can get their hands on them bc they were fab


 
Lo- were the tips metallic pink?


----------



## Stinas

daisyduke947 said:


> Ohmigod, those mesh Decollete are so cool! I believe Stinas has a pair. They are one of my favourites.


I do!  They are really cute.


----------



## daisyduke947

Stinas said:


> I do!  They are really cute.



Ugh. You know I want to steal those.


----------



## *Lo

sammiekat said:


> Lo- were the tips metallic pink?


 
nope they were all suede


----------



## Stinas

Still cant understand how no one got these yet....
Python Simples...size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hash=item200237318905&_trksid=p3911.m14.l1318


----------



## shoecrazy

jh4200 said:


> shoeluvr, the same pair is available in size 39
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> a little more expensive than the pair you posted, and i'm not positive they're authentic becaues i'm not that familiar with the style, but you can check with the ladies on the authentication thread



FYI - the shoes you're linking to here were just reposted after nobody bid on them (I had them on my watch list). So it might be worthwhile to email the seller and see if s/he will do a BIN for a little less than the starting bid (if you're interested).


----------



## Stinas

daisyduke947 said:


> Ugh. You know I want to steal those.


I put them up on ebay not too long ago, but I didnt get any bites.  Im suprised that I dont wear them as much.  I feel bad for them sitting in the box.  They are lonely.  Keep an eye out on ebay in sep, ill probably put them back up.


----------



## daisyduke947

Stinas said:


> I put them up on ebay not too long ago, but I didnt get any bites.  Im suprised that I dont wear them as much.  I feel bad for them sitting in the box.  They are lonely.  Keep an eye out on ebay in sep, ill probably put them back up.



What size are they?

And I would looove to buy those python Simples, but I have no idea how they fit! If anyone wants them, it's meee! LOL!


----------



## Stinas

daisyduke947 said:


> What size are they?
> 
> And I would looove to buy those python Simples, but I have no idea how they fit! If anyone wants them, it's meee! LOL!


Mine are a 39.
Those simples rund TTS...at least they do for me.  I have them in green leather and they ran tts for me.
The simple seller is a TPFer


----------



## daisyduke947

Stinas said:


> Mine are a 39.
> Those simples rund TTS...at least they do for me.  I have them in green leather and they ran tts for me.
> The simple seller is a TPFer



Mmm too big. 

Cool! I'd have to try them on. Too risky to buy a pair when I've never tried on a pair of Simples. Thanks!


----------



## shoeluvr44

jh4200 said:


> shoeluvr, the same pair is available in size 39
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Paillette-Champagne-Decollete-39_W0QQitemZ220258561360QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> a little more expensive than the pair you posted, and i'm not positive they're authentic becaues i'm not that familiar with the style, but you can check with the ladies on the authentication thread


 
oh wow thanks! I don't know how I missed those.  They might be a little too pricey for me right now though   but thanks for finding those!! I'll have to watch them to see if they sell and maybe the seller will come down if they don't.


----------



## shoecrazy

Stinas said:


> Mine are a 39.
> Those simples rund TTS...at least they do for me.  I have them in green leather and they ran tts for me.
> The simple seller is a TPFer



But Stinas - aren't you a US 8? In french sizes that would be a 39 but in Italian sizes (what NAP claims CLs are) that would be a 38 TTS, no?

This is the NAP shoe size conversion chart:


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Ooh that chart is odd. I always thought a US 7 was a UK size 5. And a 37 was a 6.5 in France.


----------



## buggie32

*read our rules yo!?*


----------



## Stinas

shoecrazy said:


> But Stinas - aren't you a US 8? In french sizes that would be a 39 but in Italian sizes (what NAP claims CLs are) that would be a 38 TTS, no?
> 
> This is the NAP shoe size conversion chart:


I am a US size 8 but take a 39.  I never go by those charts.  I dont have wide feet, so I dont get it. lol
Sometimes I take a 38.5, it all depends on the shoe, but mainly EU sizes im  a 39.


----------



## Stinas

buggie32 said:


> xxx


hmmm....1 post....same seller....
This thread is not for posting your own items...


----------



## JuneHawk

daisyduke947 said:


> ^ Ooh that chart is odd. I always thought a US 7 was a UK size 5. And a 37 was a 6.5 in France.



I'm a US 7.5 and a UK 4.5.  A UK 5 is definitely a US 8.


----------



## laureenthemean

Stinas said:


> hmmm....1 post....same seller....
> This thread is not for posting your own items...


Yeah, I doubt anyone would post these legitimately; neither is a great deal.


----------



## daisyduke947

Mmhmm, thank you, *June*!


----------



## shoecrazy

laureenthemean said:


> Yeah, I doubt anyone would post these legitimately; neither is a great deal.



Agreed - those O Mys went on sale for $325 at Barneys


----------



## Stinas

shoecrazy said:


> Agreed - those O Mys went on sale for $325 at Barneys


Thats what I said.


Oh My Pink Slings - Size 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...284482696QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120284482696


----------



## la lola

*Ladys I need help!*
Few days ago I have bought "Minibout" on eBay. Today they came but -FAKE!!!
What can I do?


----------



## Stinas

Size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-CHRISTIAN-...246429059QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290246429059


----------



## Stinas

la lola said:


> *Ladys I need help!*
> Few days ago I have bought "Minibout" on eBay. Today they came but -FAKE!!!
> What can I do?


Check out the ebay forum...they can help you better.


----------



## la lola

I am so pi.... of!!!!


----------



## Stinas

la lola said:


> I am so pi.... of!!!!


I know what you mean.  
Did you get them yet??  There are a lot of them floating around ebay right now.  Next time go to the authenticate thread.


----------



## evolkatie

Stinas said:


> Still cant understand how no one got these yet....
> Python Simples...size 37
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ROCCIA-PYTHON-SIMPLE-PUMPS-37_W0QQitemZ200237318905QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200237318905&_trksid=p3911.m14.l1318



I'm surprised also. They're such a good deal. I wish my feet were a little smaller.


----------



## rdgldy

*Lo said:


> I was in CL Madison Ave yesterday and they had Fuschia Suede NP's and Burgundy suede NP's, they were sooooooooooooo gorgeous!!  But no 41.5 or 42.  Hope someone here can get their hands on them bc they were fab




Thanks for the tip-I have a pair on hold that I will be checking out tomorrow.  As  _really _cannot afford them, I hope I hate them (lol)!!!!


----------



## *Lo

^^^Ummmm your done for I thought they were beautiful I contimplated getting a pair that was a size to small, lol


----------



## la lola

Stinas said:


> I know what you mean.
> Did you get them yet?? There are a lot of them floating around ebay right now. Next time go to the authenticate thread.


Yes... They came today.
By the time I realize that these are being faked a lot.....I already bought them...
..... I feel like smashing something (or someone)


----------



## IslandSpice

^ I am so sorry to hear that you were scammed! I had to learn the hard way too. If you paid using Paypal you are likely covered. Contact ebay to file a report. They will attempt to contact the seller. If the situation cannot be resolved or the seller does not respond, they will likely refund your money. I got a refund on an item that I never received that way...takes about a month though...


----------



## la lola

IslandSpice said:


> ^ I am so sorry to hear that you were scammed! I had to learn the hard way too. If you paid using Paypal you are likely covered. Contact ebay to file a report. They will attempt to contact the seller. If the situation cannot be resolved or the seller does not respond, they will likely refund your money. I got a refund on an item that I never received that way...takes about a month though...


 Do you know...will I need to send back the shoes first or the seller will refund my money back?
I did file a dispute but if I send the shoes back and shipping time pass over dispute time.... should I make a dispute a clame?
Thanks....
I am so disappointed.....


----------



## meggyg8r

la lola said:


> *Ladys I need help!*
> Few days ago I have bought "Minibout" on eBay. Today they came but -FAKE!!!
> What can I do?



Ugh... all the dishonest sellers on eBay should just go crawl in a hole somewhere and poke each others' eyes out with their fake heels!!!!

ANYWAY... if Paypal won't refund your money (which I think they should as the seller misrepresented [LIED ABOUT] the item) you could always take it up with your credit card company.  I recently had to dispute a transaction with my CC company and had to fill out a form and fax it to them explaining why the transaction should be refunded, but I got my money back in less than a week.  If you are out of a good amount of coin (which I assume you are, you bought CLs) it is definitely worth it to explore all possible avenues.  I would definitely go with Paypal/eBay first though.

Good luck and keep us posted--I'm sure this isn't the first time someone on here has been scammed and it certainly, unfortunately, won't be the last.


----------



## meggyg8r

la lola said:


> Do you know...will I need to send back the shoes first or the seller will refund my money back?
> I did file a dispute but if I send the shoes back and shipping time pass over dispute time.... should I make a dispute a clame?
> Thanks....
> I am so disappointed.....



Are you sure you have to send the shoes back?  Were you told to do so?  If you do, MAKE SURE TO TAKE PICTURES in case they attempt to lie about the condition of the item.  You can't take the risk of getting double scammed.


----------



## la lola

meggyg8r said:


> Ugh... all the dishonest sellers on eBay should just go crawl in a hole somewhere and poke each others' eyes out with their fake heels!!!!
> 
> ANYWAY... if Paypal won't refund your money (which I think they should as the seller misrepresented [LIED ABOUT] the item) you could always take it up with your credit card company. I recently had to dispute a transaction with my CC company and had to fill out a form and fax it to them explaining why the transaction should be refunded, but I got my money back in less than a week. If you are out of a good amount of coin (which I assume you are, you bought CLs) it is definitely worth it to explore all possible avenues. I would definitely go with Paypal/eBay first though.
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted--I'm sure this isn't the first time someone on here has been scammed and it certainly, unfortunately, won't be the last.


 Thanks for your support.....
If there is any justice left on this wourld, those sellers will end up in a hole somewhere pokeing each others' eyes out with their fake heels!!!!


----------



## la lola

meggyg8r said:


> Are you sure you have to send the shoes back? Were you told to do so? If you do, MAKE SURE TO TAKE PICTURES in case they attempt to lie about the condition of the item. You can't take the risk of getting double scammed.


 Bout those returns...Once i bought misrepresented dress that I had to return first and then I got my money back...
But the dress was like 5 times less money...and the seller was nice.
This one is not responding!


----------



## JetSetGo!

la lola said:


> Do you know...will I need to send back the shoes first or the seller will refund my money back?
> I did file a dispute but if I send the shoes back and shipping time pass over dispute time.... should I make a dispute a clame?
> Thanks....
> I am so disappointed.....



You may have to send the shoes to eBay. I feel like I read that somewhere before. But go ahead and report it and see what they say to do.


----------



## la lola

JetSetGo! said:


> You may have to send the shoes to eBay. I feel like I read that somewhere before. But go ahead and report it and see what they say to do.


 If you run over something similar...let me know, please!


----------



## Leefi

mhh some kind of clichy/declic/decolette hybrid with embroidered denim??

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Chaussures-Chris...ryZ70003QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dallas

^ Clichy.


----------



## meggyg8r

la lola said:


> Bout those returns...Once i bought misrepresented dress that I had to return first and then I got my money back...
> But the dress was like 5 times less money...and the seller was nice.
> This one is not responding!




This seller probably won't respond to you.  I would bet that you won't be having to send them the shoes back.  At least you can leave them negative feedback without fear of retribution.  I have never heard of having to send the shoes to eBay but that definitely makes sense, this way they would have the proof they need to act on your behalf.  I wish I could help more!  I guess you should just be in communication with eBay and Paypal and let them direct you on what to do.  Generally when I email eBay they get back to me within 24 hours.  I know it sucks waiting but unfortunately that's the game to play at this point.  I am so sorry you are having to go through this!


----------



## la lola

^^I guess we learn each day....
Thanks, I will do that!


----------



## evolkatie

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-C...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

cheeeaaap


----------



## rubyshoesday

la lola said:


> ^^I guess we learn each day....
> Thanks, I will do that!


 
I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. I am also currently involved in an eBay dispute with a seller. The shoes I bought weren't fake, but the seller told me there was one small scratch, where in fact there were several varying in size. So I'm trying to get a partial refund because I wouldn't have paid what I did for them had I know about all the scratches. But as you say live an learn ush:


----------



## Leefi

dallas said:


> ^ Clichy.



thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## xegbl

Stinas said:


> Still cant understand how no one got these yet....
> Python Simples...size 37
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hash=item200237318905&_trksid=p3911.m14.l1318


 
I would if my feet is one size smaller... 
I love CL's pythons!!


----------



## evolkatie

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...sp?a=29&dept=F&manufacturer=LOU&category=SAL&

Lady Gres on sale


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Gah, my size!!! If only they weren't brown.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Brown suede VP (70mm only though) $385 

in sizes 6.5, 7 and 10

http://www.bobellisshoes.com/christianlouboutinveryprivecognacsdepump.aspx


----------



## laureenthemean

Black satin VP (used) size 37, $599 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...080576868QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item350080576868


----------



## glamgrl921

]size 37.5...cute for summer!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBUTIN-SEERSUCKER-RED-PRIVE-PUMPS-SIZE-71-2_W0QQitemZ110266388815QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247

another 37.5 starting bid $350

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-FAB-CHRISI...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sara999

sizing confuses me in general. i'm a UK 4, EU 37 but i'm a US 6.5 - in theory i should be a US 7 but i am not. who knows, feet are weird!!


----------



## LaDonna

neiman marcus is now offering 20% off of sale cl's.  do you think it will go back to 40%?
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ter2Value=&filterOverride=&sort=&icid=viewall


----------



## heat97

^^ i think it may go to 50%  ---- or wishfully thinking but im pretty sure thats what they did last year


----------



## sharbear508

^^ Wow, there are quite a few sizes in some of the styles! Must resist until additional 50%!!!


----------



## JuneHawk

I'm such a sucker.  Even after all troubles with NM if they went to 50%, I'd try again.  I should have a big S for sucker tattooed on my forehead.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Awwww man 50%!! I bet even still they won't have the JoliD'orsay in a 10!


----------



## totoro928

Barney's has a bunch of new markdowns as well!  I really want these (as seen on SJP), but I've bought too many paris of shoes already. I hope a tpf snatches these up at such a fabulous price (from $1,345 to $540)!!  Good luck!
http://www.barneys.com/Neurone/455901145082,default,pd.html


----------



## aeross

If only they shipped to the UK


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ If only they shipped.


----------



## JuneHawk

I just ordered a pair of Marilou Zeppas.  I hope they actually ship.  I ordered a different brand last week and I got the shoes today so some things do ship.  We'll see.


----------



## laureenthemean

my purse addiction said:


> ^ if only they shipped.


lol!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

JuneHawk said:


> I just ordered a pair of Marilou Zeppas. I hope they actually ship. I ordered a different brand last week and I got the shoes today so some things do ship. We'll see.


 
Haha- I know they sometimes ship (mostly the problem is with sale items) but it's so annoying how more times than not they don't! I had 8 orders cancelled but received 3 (all on sale!) so that's a start! I just keep putting orders in like a mad woman and figure eventually they'll have to ship me one. LOL.

I hope you get your shoes!


----------



## JuneHawk

Yeah.  I had two orderes canceled (one manolo one cl) for sale items.  The ones that arrived were also on sale.  Too bad they are too small and damaged. LOL.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for the Marilou Zeppas!


----------



## fmd914

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000226cat5130731cat16360732

Neiman Marcus has the pink glitters in a 35 and 38.

Shoeaddict - did you want these?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Yes! I do BUT I want too many $1k fall shoes to justify getting them not on sale.


----------



## LaDonna

^^ those pink glitters are really pretty!


----------



## xboobielicousx

^ i can vouch for the pink glitters..i have them and LOVE LOVE LOVE them..so comfy and so pretty...i love the little sparkle on them ...GET THEM SHOEADDICT!!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

ooooo yeah I love those pink glitters! I wish I could afford them right now but I bought too many shoes in the past week!!


----------



## glamgrl921

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Lapono bootie in a 42  BIN $499


----------



## evolkatie

These are pretty cheap
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## socalboo

shoeaddictklw said:


> Yes! I do BUT I want too many $1k fall shoes to justify getting them not on sale.



I was thinking the same thing K! The fuchsia is so pretty though!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Old style??  Really cute Seersucker pump sz 39 $142

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...=cat7230786&masterId=cat8460731&index=1&cmCat=

edit: nevermind its gone!


----------



## evolkatie

omg wow those are cute!


----------



## 8seventeen19

socalboo said:


> I was thinking the same thing K! The fuchsia is so pretty though!


 
Those 1k shoes add up a WHOLE LOT faster than the say, 700 ones! ush:


----------



## socalboo

^Yeah, you can get 2 for only $400 more, lol!


----------



## surlygirl

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hash=item260264488708&_trksid=p3911.m14.l1318

Black patent Jolie Noeud Dorsay size 38. $279 starting bid. Don't think these have been posted. Lovely TPFer also has a lot of other great deals listed!


----------



## rdgldy

*Lo said:


> ^^^Ummmm your done for I thought they were beautiful I contimplated getting a pair that was a size to small, lol



*Lo*, I caved!!!!! The fuschia shoes are tdf!!!!!  Had to get them.  I will post some pictures when I can.  I also hit Barneys sale-no CLS but 2 great pair of Prada (at least they were on sale)!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

At Barneys, the Sacha was $290-they had in sizes 40 and 41!! Great deal and very comfy too!


----------



## surlygirl

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hash=item120284909480&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318

Gorgeous python jaws from another lovely TPFer. She also has lots of other beauties for those lucky enough to fit them! Mostly sizes 37 and 37.5.


----------



## LaDonna

size 39 tibouron 70 espadrilles





http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=1408474399545537&bmUID=1216424018017&ev19=56

size 36 wedge sandals




http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1216424018015&ev19=5:5


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Ooh thanks! I snagged the espadrilles! I'm iffy on them but I figure for that price, I'll order now and decide once I see them on!


----------



## daisyduke947

I looove the Tibouron! I really want a pair of those.


----------



## rdgldy

Just remembered-CL Madison Ave. had the Miss Fred's in a bright blue (electric??) for around $405 in a pretty good range of sizes today.


----------



## daisyduke947

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID

Grey Python Hung Up 6.5 $660


----------



## rdgldy

http://www.barneys.com/Neurone/1590...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=88&sz=1


----------



## rdgldy

rdgldy said:


> http://www.barneys.com/Neurone/1590...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=88&sz=1




damn!  gone right after I posted!!!!!!!! ugh


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
$413 Size 8....I wish these were my size
Crepe Platform Pump


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat211103cat211105cat221007
Suede Tie d'Orsay size 5.5
$428


----------



## MizzD

evolkatie said:


> These are pretty cheap
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Slingbacks-Peeptoe-sz39-1-2-sz-9US_W0QQitemZ260264451013QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem






I see some Nude Declic Pumps 38.5--is that what you are looking for? http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## xboobielicousx

someone please please please take advantage of the 25% live cashback right now and buy these so that i wont...they are soooooooooooooo gorgeous....
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...hash=item190237192548&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## evolkatie

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...731cat6000734cat11000734cat8450745cat17520738

size 40 declics


----------



## evolkatie

MizzD said:


> I see some Nude Declic Pumps 38.5--is that what you are looking for? http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NUDE-DECLIC-PUMPS-SHOES-38-5-8-5_W0QQitemZ130239171482QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Aw thanks, I'm looking for a 37.5. I don't want to buy on ebay yet. I think my local barneys has it but I've been too busy to visit.


----------



## niccig

Ebay coupon (may or may not work, probably need your paypal and ebay accounts linked) - CJULYFUN0810P


----------



## evolkatie

Okay there are a bunch of nice shoes for sale:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
$475, 35.5 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
Silver Sometimes 38,39 $645+20% off


----------



## sharbear508

Black Hung Up Booties at Barneys.com in sz 8.5 for $240...really wish they were my size!

http://www.barneys.com/Hung%20Up/15901%2e5976,default,sp.html?cgid=SHOES05&prefn1=designer&prefv1=Christian%20Louboutin&start=109&sz=1


----------



## Stinas

Madeline - Size 37.5  - BIN $399
I wish these were my size!





Activa Aztec - BIN 399 Size 37.5


----------



## techie81

evolkatie said:


> Okay there are a bunch of nice shoes for sale:
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
> $475, 35.5



So tempting. ush: Price is pretty good.


----------



## daisyduke947

OOH I wish I knew if the Madeleine would fit me. I would LOVE those!!


----------



## Chins4

Fuschia patent T-bar sandals - really cute : 36.5 $180

http://www.revivalboutique.com/REV_ProductCategory.aspx?CATID=2


----------



## rdgldy

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


size 5.5 -I LOVE these!!!

NM also back to 20% off on sale shoes


----------



## JetSetGo!

Robocoptina 38
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## irishiris8

Did anyone ever call CL Madison about those fuschia suede NPs?  I'm trying not to b/c I know I'll buy them if I do, and there goes my "ban"!


----------



## IslandSpice

^ Hey, Iris! Looks like you are getting closer to your goal...you go girl! The scale is stuck at the same point for me for the last two weeks...maybe the scale is the one with this issues?? LOL. Anyway, congratulations on your weight loss!!


----------



## rdgldy

irishiris8 said:


> Did anyone ever call CL Madison about those fuschia suede NPs?  I'm trying not to b/c I know I'll buy them if I do, and there goes my "ban"!



Unfortunately, yes!!! I got them yesterday and they are GORGEOUS.  I will post pictures by Monday.


----------



## sharbear508

sharbear508 said:


> Black Hung Up Booties at Barneys.com in sz 8.5 for $240...really wish they were my size!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Hung Up/1590...ner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=109&sz=1


 
Now they're available in sz 7.5!

http://www.barneys.com/Hung Up/1590...igner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=6&sz=1


----------



## sharbear508

En Passant in black at sz 11 at Barneys.com as well...hopefully they ship for someone!

http://www.barneys.com/En%20Passant/15901%2e6063,default,sp.html?cgid=SHOES10&prefn1=designer&prefv1=Christian%20Louboutin&start=3&sz=1


----------



## irishiris8

*rdgldy-* can I ask what the price was?  TIA

*islandspice-* thanks!  i'm trying...  and I definitely think it's the scale that has problems!  That's what I've been telling myself for many years  hehe


----------



## rdgldy

Irish, I posted pictures in the picture thread a little while ago.  I think they were $785 (somewhere around there).  Come on, a need a twin!!!


----------



## Chins4

Blue Velvet Graffiti Clichy 120, sz39 BIN $525

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...hash=item120285289612&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## lvpiggy

Chins4 said:


> Blue Velvet Graffiti Clichy 120, sz39 BIN $525
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-5-Velvet-CLICHY-120-Graffiti-Sz-39_W0QQitemZ120285289612QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120285289612&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


 

i was just thinkin wistfully about graffiti clichys (again)


----------



## Stinas

daisyduke947 said:


> OOH I wish I knew if the Madeleine would fit me. I would LOVE those!!


They might!!  I needed them in a 39 or 39.5....so a half to a full size up for these.


----------



## daisyduke947

Stinas said:


> They might!!  I needed them in a 39 or 39.5....so a half to a full size up for these.



I'm between a US 6.5 and 7 though. A lot of times, with 7.5, there's a bit extra room at the heel, which I don't want. So, who knows.


----------



## letsgoshopping

These look like an older style but $199 for python slides. Size 37.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sammiekat

irishiris8 said:


> Did anyone ever call CL Madison about those fuschia suede NPs? I'm trying not to b/c I know I'll buy them if I do, and there goes my "ban"!


 
They had sizes 36-41 when I called last week.


----------



## irishiris8

*sammiekat-* you're living up to your title as a CL enabler .  But I need a simple pair of black VPs instead, right?  lol...   (yes, that's my resolve cracking)


----------



## sakura

Not on sale, but pink greasepaint NP is available in a 37 - http://www.neimanmarcus.com:80/stor...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## BellaShoes

lvpiggy said:


> i was just thinkin wistfully about graffiti clichys (again)


 
FYI...have purchased many many times from this seller..SHE ROCKS!!! And her shoes are FABULOUS! She is actually in the states nit UK..East Coast to be exact...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-5-Velvet-CLICHY-120-Graffiti-Sz-39_W0QQitemZ120285289612QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item12 0285289612&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## BellaShoes

Here is the US ebay link to the fab 120mm Grafitti Velvet Clichy's.....BIN $525

(**Not my auction...I have just purchased from this seller...fabulous to work with**)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## evolkatie

I think the shoes won't fit lvpiggy since she's a 36 i think? it seems like she's been wanting them for a while.


----------



## BellaShoes

They are fantastic! I just cannot manage the 120mm sans platform


----------



## JetSetGo!

They are so pretty. I hope someone gets them!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I would LOVE those Clichy graffitis, but I don't know if I want to spend $525 on used shoes, KWIM?


----------



## sammiekat

irishiris8 said:


> *sammiekat-* you're living up to your title as a CL enabler . But I need a simple pair of black VPs instead, right? lol... (yes, that's my resolve cracking)


 
Lol! Yes, black vps are totally classic and very versatile- I have a black pair w/black patent tips that I adore.


----------



## JRed

metallic snakeskin helmuts in size 39.  just half a size too big for me.  sigh.  why??!??!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CL-Auth-CHRISTI...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

White patent New Simples 37.5 BIN £200

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/370-CHRISTIAN...hash=item130240185064&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## evolkatie

^^ NOOO!!! They don't ship to the US!


----------



## Chins4

^ You can always ask - sellers in the UK sometimes just don't think to add international options.


----------



## la lola

*Christian Louboutin Lapono Beige Ankle Boots Size 35.5*
for 86.00$ starting....
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## LaDonna

i think these were listed before, but they're back...blue and yellow architek size 39 $399BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shoecrazy

As of yesterday NM in Boston had fuchsia pigalle 120s still on the sale rack for $200-something. They had a 37.5 and a 39 and some other sizes I don't remember.


----------



## evolkatie

Wasn't someone looking for the wedge sandals? Here's a pair of gold ones sz 40 for bin of $149.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/So-stunning-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## evolkatie

Chins4 said:


> ^ You can always ask - sellers in the UK sometimes just don't think to add international options.



YAY! The seller got back to me and said he/she will ship. I'm so excited. I've been wanting these forever  I hope they fit lol


----------



## Chins4

Hey that's great - so glad you got them! Fingers crossed for sizing and can't wait to see pics


----------



## BellaShoes

^ KWYM... but you cannot find them anymore...and honestly the soles are barely scratched. $24 for red zip-soles and their brand new.... love love the blue velvet!


----------



## evolkatie

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gently-Used-Chr...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Cheap espadrilles, Size 35.5 BIN $39.99 OBO


----------



## JetSetGo!

LaDonna said:


> i think these were listed before, but they're back...blue and yellow architek size 39 $399BIN
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I can't believe no one's bought these. They are so fun!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I LOVE those Architeks.. if they were my size I'd get them!!!


----------



## karwood

Ambrosina Mouche- RED  $595 Lots of different size still available:

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=AMBROSINA!LOU&csurl=%2Fistar%2Easp%3Fa%3D29%26dept%3DF%26manufacturer%3DLOU%26category%3DSAL%26


----------



## karwood

CL Black satin Infante $504  (36.5, 40,40.5):

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/products/detail.jsp;jsessionid=IDh2lnTDWxun7ocAGN8obHm2rQqIFH3brC10Nz13OoA529r3MrDI!-1890693392!app6.l3.bluefly.com!7005!8005?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=2083106525&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=525&cm_pla=2178999&cm_ven=CJ&cm_mmc=CJ-_-1909792-_-2178999-_-Product%20Catalog&referer=cjunction_2178999_10436858_17923612&cm_cat=1909792&cm_ite=Christian%20Louboutin%20black%20satin%20'Infante'%20jeweled%20t-strap%20pumps


----------



## karwood

CL Champagne Satin "Night Cage" $476(40,42)

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/products/detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=2081928553&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=539&cm_pla=2178999&cm_ven=CJ&cm_mmc=CJ-_-1909792-_-2178999-_-Product%20Catalog&referer=cjunction_2178999_10436858_17923750&cm_cat=1909792&cm_ite=Christian%20Louboutin%20champagne%20satin%20'Night%20Cage'%20sandals


----------



## Chins4

Brown minibouts 39 only £300

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27343

Blue Catwoman 38.5 only £311

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27346


----------



## compulsivepurse

Missed the blue catwomans! Doh!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Blue Karey VP  Size 38, Gently Used, Starting $349

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## evolkatie

oooo... tempting. im mad at the SO so im seriously debating bout asking for a BIN


----------



## more_CHOOS

Burgandy patent Pigalle BIN $299 (70mm)

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## more_CHOOS

I don't know the name of this style but very pretty $399 BIN sz 36

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

I know 70mm are not a favorite but so cheap.  Black VP starting bid $25 sz 36

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

Brown VP size 36 $.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

Black Decolettes? sz 36 $25 (used but looks very new)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LouBo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ I was just going to post those! 
They look totally new.


Red Eel Decollete Size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

more_CHOOS said:


> Brown VP size 36 $.99
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


My favorite seller


----------



## Chins4

compulsivepurse said:


> Missed the blue catwomans! Doh!!


 
They're back!
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27346


----------



## chatty

Wow! HG Red patent rolando size 36. It's so tempting.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LaDonna

privatita's size 36
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

sometimes size 36.5, 39.5 and 40...i really wish these were in black 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## joanniii

DECLICS Available ladies!~! Size 40
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod48410049&parentId=cat12540760&masterId=cat8380737&index=18&cmCat=cat000000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## niccig

more_CHOOS said:


> Burgandy patent Pigalle BIN $299 (70mm)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-RED-PATENT-PIGALLE-SHOE-SIZE-38_W0QQitemZ310068313896QQihZ021QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262




I want these so much it HURTS!  Have to wait until I get paid on Friday though


----------



## rdgldy

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

39.5 w/20% off


----------



## *Magdalena*

size 36.5 and 37 on sale





http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod40790074&cmCat=search&searchType=


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Guizine
Size 36 On Sale for approx $315
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## shoecrazy

This thread is quiet today!

There's a nude patent numero prive in size 40.5 available at Neiman Marcus


----------



## heat97

^^ how do you attach the picture with the link??? thats so cool


----------



## heat97

Desir Black size 37

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446181153&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709643&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1216665614642&ev19=1:1


----------



## shoecrazy

heat - you just put the photo in, then select it and click on the link icon - or you can do it the other way around...insert the link and then replace the link text

I think these are absolutely adorable. Size 41, $399 start, $550 BIN


----------



## glamgrl921

36.5 BIN $589

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

Fuchsia Leather Fontanete 36 BIN $459
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Ambrosina 37 BIN $459
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## My Purse Addiction

JetSetGo! said:


> Fuchsia Leather Fontanete 36 BIN $459
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-CUT-OUT-FUSCH-PLATFORM-HH-SHOE-895_W0QQitemZ300243985427QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Grrrr....why can't those be my size? That's a good price!


----------



## la lola

JetSetGo! said:


> Black Ambrosina 37 BIN $459
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-CREPE-SATIN-PEEP-TOE-HH-SHOE-850_W0QQitemZ290247707667QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 Does anyone know how these run....any sizing advice?


----------



## heat97

I tried them on and they were tts for me....


----------



## heat97

shoecrazy said:


> heat - you just put the photo in, then select it and click on the link icon - or you can do it the other way around...insert the link and then replace the link text
> 
> I think these are absolutely adorable. Size 41, $399 start, $550 BIN


 
Thanks shoe!!!! I love learning new things!!!


----------



## socalboo

shoecrazy said:


> heat - you just put the photo in, then select it and click on the link icon - or you can do it the other way around...insert the link and then replace the link text
> 
> I think these are absolutely adorable. Size 41, $399 start, $550 BIN



Hey shoes! I have these, I  them!


----------



## 8seventeen19

JetSetGo! said:


> Fuchsia Leather Fontanete 36 BIN $459
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-CUT-OUT-FUSCH-PLATFORM-HH-SHOE-895_W0QQitemZ300243985427QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I got them!! I got them!! I don't think I've been this excited in awhile!!! FINALLY some Fontanetes!!!  AND even better, they're leather! EXACTLY what I wanted!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Yayyy!!! Congrats, those shoes are beautiful!


----------



## heat97

yayayya shoeaddict more color for the rainbow!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Yeah, update that rainbow!


----------



## 8seventeen19

LOL Thanks ladies!! I am running out of room on that pink side! I have to give a thank you to *evolkatie* for showing me them!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I totally thought of you when I posted that auction!!!!! I should have pm'd you! 
Hooray for *evolkatie*! I'm so glad you got them! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## evolkatie

YAY!!! You got them! I kept refreshing cause I didn't want anyone else to take them from you


----------



## 8seventeen19

evolkatie said:


> YAY!!! You got them! I kept refreshing cause I didn't want anyone else to take them from you


 
I'm so cheap.. I even talked her down from her price. I was trying to get them for 399  429 isnt anything to sneeze at and in 6 weeks I'll get 107 back! hehehe 
She's shipping them tomorrow so I'll be sure to post pictures! My black suede VP STEAL should be here any day too...


----------



## angelstacie04

shoeaddictklw said:


> I'm so cheap.. I even talked her down from her price. I was trying to get them for 399  429 isnt anything to sneeze at and in 6 weeks I'll get 107 back! hehehe
> She's shipping them tomorrow so I'll be sure to post pictures! My black suede VP STEAL should be here any day too...


 

YOU GO GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jh4200

Excellent work, shoe addict!  Can't wait to see them!


----------



## shopalot

shoeaddictklw said:


> I'm so cheap.. I even talked her down from her price. I was trying to get them for 399  429 isnt anything to sneeze at and in 6 weeks I'll get 107 back! hehehe
> She's shipping them tomorrow so I'll be sure to post pictures! My black suede VP STEAL should be here any day too...



Good for you!
I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## lolitablue

They are gorgeous shoes!! Congrats!!


----------



## Souzie

Size 39 GLITTERS BIN for $599....HURRY!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Stunning-Christ...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Silver Podium, size 40.5 (sorry, lovely&amazing!)
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/on_sale/last_cut/silver_strappy_sandals


----------



## JetSetGo!

xsouzie said:


> Size 39 GLITTERS BIN for $599....HURRY!!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Stunning-Christ...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Wow! What a steal! Someone is very lucky!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Red Rozasissima (sp?) 40
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black & Silver Mousse Clou Flats 38.5
A total steal! $250

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## JetSetGo!

Brown Suede Castillana Size 37.5 $380
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


Fuchsia Leather Fontanete 40.5 $599 starting
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230272179625&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013


----------



## rdgldy

JetSetGo! said:


> Brown Suede Castillana Size 37.5 $380
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
> 
> 
> I want those soooo badly-but I've have to cut off my toes first!!!!


----------



## shoecrazy

The Saks "spend some get some" promotion has started early online. Someone go buy those size 38.5 roccia python new simples before I do! Please!


----------



## heat97

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod42980083&parentId=cat12540760&masterId=cat8380

737&index=21&cmCat=cat000000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat1254076038.5!!!!!


----------



## sammiekat

shoeaddictklw said:


> I'm so cheap.. I even talked her down from her price. I was trying to get them for 399  429 isnt anything to sneeze at and in 6 weeks I'll get 107 back! hehehe
> She's shipping them tomorrow so I'll be sure to post pictures! My black suede VP STEAL should be here any day too...


 

Every little bit counts!
Congrats on your new shoes- they are gorgeous!


----------



## sammiekat

Leopard peeptoes size 39 $329.90 at Saks



http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1216735204196


----------



## Stinas

sammiekat said:


> Leopard peeptoes size 39 $329.90 at Saks
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1216735204196


 Thanks!!!!  They are mine now! lol I was on a ban...but....leopard...sale....i couldnt resist! lol  Hopefully they come before I leave.


----------



## heat97

nice steal STINA!!!


----------



## sammiekat

Stinas said:


> Thanks!!!! They are mine now! lol I was on a ban...but....leopard...sale....i couldnt resist! lol Hopefully they come before I leave.


 

Congrats!


----------



## JetSetGo!

OMG Stinas! What a score!


----------



## lovely&amazing

laureenthemean said:


> silver podium, size 40.5 (sorry, lovely&amazing!)
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/on_sale/last_cut/silver_strappy_sandals


 

aarrrrrgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg!


----------



## shopalot

Excellent buy Stinas!


----------



## fmd914

sammiekat said:


> Leopard peeptoes size 39 $329.90 at Saks
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1216735204196


 


Thank you Sammiekat!   I love them.  Just last night I was stating that on my UGH list I needed a leopard pony hair - VP, yoyo or d'orsay - I've been searching the bay for weeks.


----------



## shoecrazy

size 37 ambrosinas $399 start, $459 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## heat97

http://cgi.ebay.com/Divine-Christia...hash=item190238895401&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318

why couldnt they be a 37??


----------



## fmd914

Stinas said:


> Thanks!!!! They are mine now! lol I was on a ban...but....leopard...sale....i couldnt resist! lol Hopefully they come before I leave.


 

Oh my gosh - It said that I got them!  I don't know who got them - me or Stinas!


----------



## irishiris8

Not my taste, but interesting nonetheless...
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1216739064186&ev19=2:8


----------



## hlfinn

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/...=1216735204196

if anyone sees those in a 40 i love them! have been really wanting a leopard print shoe!


----------



## irishiris8

^^ the link's not working for me... what shoe is it? i'll keep my eye out for them!


----------



## javaboo

Congrats to who ever got them! They are beautiful!


----------



## Stinas

fmd914 said:


> Oh my gosh - It said that I got them! I don't know who got them - me or Stinas!


LOL....I hope they dont get cancelled!!!  
I purchased them at 10:08 am eastern lol
The link worked until right after I purchased them.  
Maybe there were pairs???


----------



## funandsun

Stinas said:


> LOL....I hope they dont get cancelled!!!
> I purchased them at 10:08 am eastern lol
> The link worked until right after I purchased them.
> Maybe there were pairs???


 
Alright..the only way to solve this is that one of you gets the left and the other the right....


----------



## 8seventeen19

Maybe you guys could work out some type of Loubie time share!


----------



## Stinas

You guys are funny! lol
We will see...est ship date is the 25th.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Maybe they had two!!!!


----------



## shopalot

How fabulous would that be!


----------



## rdgldy

Stinas said:


> Thanks!!!!  They are mine now! lol I was on a ban...but....leopard...sale....i couldnt resist! lol  Hopefully they come before I leave.




Lucky you-they are beautiful-and the PRICE!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Joli Noeud Dorcet Size 36
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## JetSetGo!

Trusted Seller:

Nude Patent Clichy 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Nude Patent Yoyo 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

Lace VPs 39 (pricey starting bid $700)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

One day left and kind of pricey....

All-Silver Glitter NPs 41 $999
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250271545394&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015


----------



## rdgldy

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

caracola size 41 red


----------



## fmd914

Stinas said:


> LOL....I hope they dont get cancelled!!!
> I purchased them at 10:08 am eastern lol
> The link worked until right after I purchased them.
> Maybe there were pairs???


 

Oh gosh I hope there were multiple pairs!!!  I'm not certain what time I purchased them, but the link worked until right after I purchased also! .  Oh well, if I lost them to another tpfer - especially Stinas - I would be okay.  but okay.  Stinas if they don't fit - you know who to call!  Also, if you get them, I think it is only fair that you send me your green patent VPs that I want so bad - I'm nice - I'll pay for shipping!


----------



## mistyknightwin

JetSetGo! said:


> Black Joli Noeud Dorcet Size 36
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


And they have my size a 10!!!!!!!!!!! OMG


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ I was just going to post that!!! Get them!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Whipstiched d'Orsay 40.5
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## socalboo

Stinas said:


> Thanks!!!!  They are mine now! lol I was on a ban...but....leopard...sale....i couldnt resist! lol  Hopefully they come before I leave.



Ooo...Congrats Stinas! Those are gorgeous! Great deal too, I don't blame you for coming off of ban for those!


----------



## mistyknightwin

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ I was just going to post that!!! Get them!


Yay!!!!I already brought them from a NM in Texas I'm just waiting for them to get here. 
I thought that price was gonna be cheaper but it's not!! I paid $346.50 (including shipping) for mine I just got excited when I saw my size!!!


----------



## heat97

Marilou Braided Sandal--*Sale $347.90 Size 39!*
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446174748&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709363&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1216750187258&ev19=1:1


----------



## socalboo

That's awesome *misty *congrats! How'd you get it so cheap? I'm trying to decide on the 36s but my sub-total is $399.20!


----------



## LaDonna

mistyknightwin said:


> Yay!!!!I already brought them from a NM in Texas I'm just waiting for them to get here.
> I thought that price was gonna be cheaper but it's not!! I paid $346.50 (including shipping) for mine I just got excited when I saw my size!!!


 
heeey, mine weren't that price   i ended up purchasing them online when a 38 became available the other day.


----------



## socalboo

*krystal* ~ Great deal on the Fontanettes, you work it girl! Congrats, they're beautiful! Can't wait to see the pics! Especially with that cute black dress! Let me guess, you went and got the white one too?!


----------



## mistyknightwin

socalboo said:


> That's awesome *misty *congrats! How'd you get it so cheap? I'm trying to decide on the 36s but my sub-total is $399.20!


He said I wasn't charged something extra because I don't have a Neiman Marcus where I live. I've never heard of that before but I didn't ask questions just mailed the check!!


----------



## karwood

Stinas said:


> Thanks!!!! They are mine now! lol I was on a ban...but....leopard...sale....i couldnt resist! lol Hopefully they come before I leave.


 
OH Stinas, I am so jealous!!!! Those are in my size as well. I would have totally snagged those if I had seen the post first. Oh well, as the saying goes "you snooze, you lose"

Well, you have my sincerest Congrats!!! post pics when you get them!


----------



## socalboo

LaDonna said:


> heeey, mine weren't that price   i ended up purchasing them online when a 38 became available the other day.



I know! It's $50, but $350 seems easier to deal with than $400!


----------



## mistyknightwin

LaDonna said:


> heeey, mine weren't that price  i ended up purchasing them online when a 38 became available the other day.


I know even when I tried to purchase then online they were more than what he quoted me for. I'm hoping he doesn't say I have to send more money he told me the price several times over the phone :crosses fingers:


----------



## socalboo

Very nice *misty*! Lucky you! Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## LaDonna

mistyknightwin said:


> He said I wasn't charged something extra because I don't have a Neiman Marcus where I live. I've never heard of that before but I didn't ask questions just mailed the check!!


 
maybe they didn't charge tax.  saks is like that too, but i have a saks where i live and they never charge me tax


----------



## mistyknightwin

socalboo said:


> Very nice *misty*! Lucky you! Can't wait to see your pics!


Thanks! I'm so excited!! When I first called he couldnt find the other shoe - this was when they were 40% off - maybe that has something to do with it. I'll post pics as soon as they arrive!!


----------



## LaDonna

i wish i was stalking saks when those leopards came available.  congrats to the girls who got them.  they were my size too


----------



## mistyknightwin

LaDonna said:


> maybe they didn't charge tax. saks is like that too, but i have a saks where i live and they never charge me tax


I don't know my dear this is the first time I've heard of not getting charged extra because a store isn't in your location. 

I'm sorry you had to pay more for yours!


----------



## karwood

fmd914 said:


> Oh gosh I hope there were multiple pairs!!! I'm not certain what time I purchased them, but the link worked until right after I purchased also! . Oh well, if I lost them to another tpfer - especially Stinas - I would be okay. but okay. Stinas if they don't fit - you know who to call! Also, if you get them, I think it is only fair that you send me your green patent VPs that I want so bad - I'm nice - I'll pay for shipping!


 
I hope you got them too! Wow! I can't believed I missed out on this!

You can torture me by posting the pics of your gorgeous shoes that you got for a kick-#$% deal !!!!!


----------



## LaDonna

mistyknightwin said:


> Thanks! I'm so excited!! When I first called he couldnt find the other shoe - this was when they were 40% off - maybe that has something to do with it. I'll post pics as soon as they arrive!!


 
you're lucky *misty*!


----------



## karwood

mistyknightwin said:


> Yay!!!!I already brought them from a NM in Texas I'm just waiting for them to get here.
> I thought that price was gonna be cheaper but it's not!! I paid $346.50 (including shipping) for mine I just got excited when I saw my size!!!


 
Congrats *Misty*!!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thanks Ladies! an early b-day gift from me to me! lol


----------



## mistyknightwin

LaDonna said:


> i wish i was stalking saks when those leopards came available. congrats to the girls who got them. they were my size too


Awww don't be sad LaDonna your great deal is coming I can feel it!!!!


----------



## LaDonna

mistyknightwin said:


> Awww don't be sad LaDonna your great deal is coming I can feel it!!!!


 
*misty*,  i was trying to be good today and do some work and look what happened...lol


----------



## heat97

oohhoohhh dont know if anyone posted this--- but the black patent wallis is back for pre-order

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446198578&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1216752301989&ev19=3:10


----------



## mistyknightwin

LaDonna said:


> *misty*, i was trying to be good today and do some work and look what happened...lol


Awww, but that's good! you just wait someone is going to get busy and you will get a steal!! I'll be looking out for you as well...


----------



## JetSetGo!

heat97 said:


> oohhoohhh dont know if anyone posted this--- but the black patent wallis is back for pre-order
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446198578&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1216752301989&ev19=3:10



Ahhhh! No more shoes! No more shoes! (That's my husband talking)


----------



## heat97

^^^lol


----------



## evolkatie

Omg I was just thinking about the Wallis! Gah I really gotta ban myself.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Not on sale

Silver Grease Yoyo 37.5
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1216753763755&ev19=4:2


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude patent Decolzep, size 36.5, starting bid $20
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...264327316QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160264327316


----------



## 8seventeen19

JetSetGo! said:


> Ahhhh! No more shoes! No more shoes! (That's my husband talking)


 
Uh HUH!! Mine too!


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Wow, if I knew those fit me, I'd buy them right now!


----------



## socalboo

*daisy*, what's your US size? You might be okay with those if you're a 6!


----------



## daisyduke947

socalboo said:


> *daisy*, what's your US size? You might be okay with those if you're a 6!



I think US 6.5.


----------



## Stinas

fmd914 said:


> Oh gosh I hope there were multiple pairs!!! I'm not certain what time I purchased them, but the link worked until right after I purchased also! . Oh well, if I lost them to another tpfer - especially Stinas - I would be okay. but okay. Stinas if they don't fit - you know who to call! Also, if you get them, I think it is only fair that you send me your green patent VPs that I want so bad - I'm nice - I'll pay for shipping!


LOL...Lets cross our fingers.
If I ever decide to get rid of my green patent VP's, I know who to go to.  They are re-soled too! lol


----------



## evolkatie

daisyduke947 said:


> I think US 6.5.



daisy, there's a chance they might fit since they're a high chance they will be pre-broken-in or maybe even stretched a little


----------



## laureenthemean

daisyduke947 said:


> ^ Wow, if I knew those fit me, I'd buy them right now!


Looking at your wishlist, I don't think they'd fit.  Decolettes run smaller than any other CLs I've tried, and the patent is especially unforgiving.


----------



## sharbear508

JetSetGo! said:


> Black Joli Noeud Dorcet Size 36
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


 
Soooooooooo close to my size...but alas, looking desperately for 35.5...or maybe even a 35...


----------



## daisyduke947

Hmm okay, thank you! I think I'll just wait to see shoes in stores. I really have no idea what size I'd be.


----------



## evolkatie

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Cheap white pigalles... I don't know why shes stepping on rocks when she's trying to sell shoes though...

I just noticed that both shoes are different sizes but for most people their right foot is bigger.


----------



## heat97

^^^ hahahhahahahahah who in their right mind would run around on rocks hahaha thats hysterical


----------



## JetSetGo!

OMG! That's the kind of floor that makes any CL wearer shriek in horror!


----------



## socalboo

sharbear508 said:


> Soooooooooo close to my size...but alas, looking desperately for 35.5...or maybe even a 35...



shar, me too! I was contemplating trying to make them work, but they're gone now anyway! Probably for the best, at least for my bank account anyway!


----------



## socalboo

JetSetGo! said:


> OMG! That's the kind of floor that makes CL wearer shriek in horror!



 ITA!!! They didn't look too beat up after that though, thank goodness!


----------



## meggyg8r

evolkatie said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-White-Patent-Leather-Classic-Pumps_W0QQitemZ250273889338QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Cheap white pigalles... I don't know why shes stepping on rocks when she's trying to sell shoes though...
> 
> I just noticed that both shoes are different sizes but for most people their right foot is bigger.


 

GUYS!! That is a rug!!!!!! You girls are silly today 

Look closely.. you can see some fuzzy parts.  Also, you can see a brown wood floor next to the rug in some pictures.  I recently bought a house and had to go rug shopping.. that's the reason I recognize that.  Too funny.  It does look like rocks though.


----------



## evolkatie

I'm starting to get dizzy. Maybe they aren't rocks? they look fuzzy

LOL you beat me to it meggy lol


----------



## funandsun

meggyg8r said:


> GUYS!! That is a rug!!!!!! You girls are silly today
> 
> Look closely.. you can see some fuzzy parts. Also, you can see a brown wood floor next to the rug in some pictures. I recently bought a house and had to go rug shopping.. that's the reason I recognize that. Too funny. It does look like rocks though.


 
LOL!!  That's hilarious!  I thought they were rocks too!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

funandsun said:


> LOL!! That's hilarious! I thought they were rocks too!!


Me 3!!! I was about to say and she brought the rocks in her house to stand on!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

AHH HAHAHA! I would have never looked at that auction because I would have no need for white pigalles but I HAD to see what all this talk was about! They DO look like rocks!!! I almost bought a rug that looks just like that from Chiasso though so I think I know which one it is.


----------



## karwood

Too funny!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

LOL!  They do look like rocks!


----------



## sharbear508

socalboo said:


> shar, me too! I was contemplating trying to make them work, but they're gone now anyway! Probably for the best, at least for my bank account anyway!


 
LOL, I had the same silly thoughts *socalboo*...hopefully we'll locate our proper sizes soon!


----------



## sharbear508

Black patent Joli Noeud D'Orsay in 38.5

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## Souzie

JetSetGo! said:


> Wow! What a steal! Someone is very lucky!


 
Hehe...I saw them and right away thought, "I hope a PF'er gets these!"


----------



## JetSetGo!

I soooooo thought they were rocks.


----------



## sharbear508

sharbear508 said:


> Black patent Joli Noeud D'Orsay in 38.5
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


 
And a 38 now available too! 

(Yes, I am stalking this shoe, LOL!)


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


size 10 $906.40


----------



## kaeleigh

$330.40 Size 38
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Glitter NPs with silver heel- size 38 (seller is a tPFer!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Those are lovely &#8211; and what a fair price!


----------



## meggyg8r

oooooh I want those glitter NPs!!!! I wonder if they'd fit... and I wonder if I can walk in heels that high.  hmmmmm.


----------



## daisyduke947

Those white Pigalle still look like their are on rocks. 

And why does it say "never worn" if she is wearing them in the pictures?!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Gold Hampton Thong Size 38 $197
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1216762058810&ev19=5:4


----------



## 8seventeen19

meggyg8r said:


> oooooh I want those glitter NPs!!!! I wonder if they'd fit... and I wonder if I can walk in heels that high. hmmmmm.


 
Yes and yes!!!


----------



## socalboo

meggyg8r said:


> GUYS!! That is a rug!!!!!! You girls are silly today
> 
> Look closely.. you can see some fuzzy parts.  Also, you can see a brown wood floor next to the rug in some pictures.  I recently bought a house and had to go rug shopping.. that's the reason I recognize that.  Too funny.  It does look like rocks though.




 Thanks *meggy*! I totally thought they were rocks. I was wondering how she did that, how in the world did the soles still looked unscathed! Now I know, too funny! I'm still laughing about it!

*AND* Yes! Get those Glitters! They are so beautiful! I love the silver heel! I wish they were my size! I also noticed that there aren't any bids yet, maybe you could ask the seller for a BIN price, live.com is up to 25% cash back today!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446180112&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709363&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1216762921313&ev19=1:2
size 36.5 $295.90


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446180071&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709790&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1216763012229&ev19=1:3
$277.90 size 38


----------



## meggyg8r

socalboo said:


> Thanks *meggy*! I totally thought they were rocks. I was wondering how she did that, how in the world did the soles still looked unscathed! Now I know, too funny! I'm still laughing about it!
> 
> *AND* Yes! Get those Glitters! They are so beautiful! I love the silver heel! I wish they were my size! I also noticed that there aren't any bids yet, maybe you could ask the seller for a BIN price, live.com is up to 25% cash back today!


 

that's a great idea.. I wonder how long the 25% cash back lasts.  Is that just today?  I'm also really worried about not being able to try them on first.  I've never tried on NPs and I don't know if I'll be able to function in 120mm heels.  That's what is holding me back from bidding right this second!


----------



## kaeleigh

Cordalarc 868
Size 40.5 $277.90
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446174739&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709363&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1216763098713&ev19=1:4


----------



## MKWMDA

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VERY-RARE-BNI...hash=item250273051441&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318

Beige canvas/brown croc NP UK5.5 its at like 65GBP or something! THESE ARE CUTE


----------



## socalboo

^Idk about the live.com thing, it was 20% for a few days the last time I checked. I think you would be able to walk in 120s with a little practice and some glittery inspiration!


----------



## daisyduke947

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

beige Mallorca espadrilles. Size 37. This shoe will fit anyone from a 7 to an 8 size foot. $140 or Buy It Now for $175. They end in a day.


----------



## jh4200

Oh meggy, get them!  You'll learn to walk in them, it just takes a little practice, and it'll be worth it.


----------



## LavenderIce

jh4200 said:


> Oh meggy, get them! You'll learn to walk in them, it just takes a little practice, and it'll be worth it.


 
The 120 height on a VP/NP is much easier than you might think.  These are a must have if they are on your list and the price is not that bad considering there is a price increase listed in the BG lookbook.


----------



## javaboo

Saks has the Mary Jane Wallis for preorder. I'm not sure if its the 100 or 85 but looks 85?

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1216766450911&ev19=1:5


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^ yeah, its 85..these are very cute for fall!


----------



## angelstacie04

meggyg8r said:


> that's a great idea.. I wonder how long the 25% cash back lasts. Is that just today? I'm also really worried about not being able to try them on first. I've never tried on NPs and I don't know if I'll be able to function in 120mm heels. That's what is holding me back from bidding right this second!


 

Meggy I would totally get them if i were you with the cashback. I have never wore 4" heels before, only like three inches and the glitter nps were my first CLs. I would get them now if I were you because you will regret it later as many ladies have. I have the gold and now i wanna buy the silver pair. lol :shame:


----------



## Milana

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760 boots for under 400 size 8.5


----------



## joanniii

PINK PYTHON Privatita 36.5 - GO!





http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod48490009&parentId=cat12540760&masterId=cat8380737&index=21&cmCat=cat000000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## JetSetGo!

Silver Sometimes 39.5
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## Leefi

Lola in patent blue size 40/UK 7 starting bid  £25.00
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...264307392QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160264307392


----------



## My Purse Addiction

They're back...and still not my size 
Purple python VPs, size 37.5 
Starting bid $399.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PURPLE-PYTHON-VERY-PRIVE-SHOES-7-5_W0QQitemZ140251954130QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Leefi

Black/Silver/Gold Foxtrot size 40/40.5 for BIT £275 or Best Offer
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...260376752QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item220260376752


----------



## Leefi

Old style (?) patent mesh mules in 37.5 for starting price $299
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...244032434QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300244032434


----------



## ashakes

Leefi said:


> Black/Silver/Gold Foxtrot size 40/40.5 for BIT £275 or Best Offer
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...260376752QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item220260376752


 
These were mine originally and I sold them to this seller several months ago and I can attest that they were worn more than once. LOL I would ask for close up photos of the heels b/c I do know that the metallic was rubbing off like most specchio does eventually.


----------



## BellaShoes

ashakes said:


> These were mine originally and I sold them to this seller several months ago and I can attest that they were worn more than once. LOL I would ask for close up photos of the heels b/c I do know that the metallic was rubbing off like most specchio does eventually.


 
ashakes! That is funny!!!!! What a small small world...... thanks for the heads up, as you know not my size however it is great to see us looking out for each other


----------



## meggyg8r

ashakes said:


> These were mine originally and I sold them to this seller several months ago and I can attest that they were worn more than once. LOL I would ask for close up photos of the heels b/c I do know that the metallic was rubbing off like most specchio does eventually.





You can actually see a little bit of the sole in one picture and it definitely looks like more than a 1 time wear thing.  Thanks for the heads up ashakes!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

White brocade shoes, size 35.5
$225 OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230274236939&indexURL=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## meggyg8r

angelstacie04 said:


> Meggy I would totally get them if i were you with the cashback. I have never wore 4" heels before, only like three inches and the glitter nps were my first CLs. I would get them now if I were you because you will regret it later as many ladies have. I have the gold and now i wanna buy the silver pair. lol :shame:




I know I know I am thinking about it... she just put a BIN price up and it's just outta my price range right now, even with the cash back.  I just don't think I can take a chance on something I've never tried on for that much money!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

I realize this may not be 'correct' for this thread but these are really HTF... the Blue/Green Python Privatita...my SA at Barneys called me with the fabulous news that a return just came in...my size..'are you interested? Soooooo.... I instantly hand over my vitals to process the sale and I hear in the background...'Anyone know where the Privatita's went that were just here.... SH*T!!! My SA replies to voice...'oh, I just sold them(?)'. The return was not a return YET...she was still looking around for an exchange and was not ready to 100% part with them! SH*T! What a tease....


----------



## ashakes

No problem girls. Well, yeah the red will eventually rub off anyways with wear, but yes that would not happen with a one time wear.  I know I wore them a few times, but during Ohio winters, which was probably a little tough on them.

The seller is very nice and I'm sure she isn't trying to deceive anybody. I know she doesn't sell that often.  The specchio rubbing off is not a big deal when worn, but as a seller it is something I obviously disclosed so I just wanted to let you guys know.


----------



## LavenderIce

BellaShoes said:


> I realize this may not be 'correct' for this thread but these are really HTF... the Blue/Green Python Privatita...my SA at Barneys called me with the fabulous news that a return just came in...my size..'are you interested? Soooooo.... I instantly hand over my vitals to process the sale and I hear in the background...'Anyone know where the Privatita's went that were just here.... SH*T!!! My SA replies to voice...'oh, I just sold them(?)'. The return was not a return YET...she was still looking around for an exchange and was not ready to 100% part with them! SH*T! What a tease....


 
What a blueballing experience.


----------



## more_CHOOS

My Purse Addiction said:


> White brocade shoes, size 35.5
> $225 OBO
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230274236939&indexURL=2#ebayphotohosting


 
those are cute...maybe i'll get them for my sister who's getting married next year...


----------



## meggyg8r

more_CHOOS said:


> those are cute...maybe i'll get them for my sister who's getting married next year...




oh those are GORGEOUS for a wedding!!!!!!!! especially if she has a white dress. mmm drool.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Leefi said:


> Lola in patent blue size 40/UK 7 starting bid £25.00
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LOLA-SHOES-UK-7-EUR-40-US-10-BNIB_W0QQitemZ160264307392QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160264307392


Oh that color is prettttyyy! I have to find out my size in these!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

^thanks lavenderice for understanding and allowing me to vent


----------



## karwood

HTF:NP Glitter/Gold Toe Size 40.5:
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hash=item250271517679&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/cl-alta-nodo-only-327365.html


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...hash=item350082191512&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318
I got my Fontanete's the other day.. someone else's turn... gorgeous pair of black leather Sz 39.5 $179


----------



## rdgldy

Gorgeous, and my size too!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Seriously, this forum is worse than heroin addiction-I think that would be cheaper (LOL)!!!!!  I need a 12 step program or rehab................


----------



## 8seventeen19

I KNOW it's not cheaper because my husband loves that show Intervention. This guy on there the other night had a 300 dollar a DAY heroin addiction!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I WISH they were my size! They'd soooo be mine!! I  that style so much! I want one in every color.


----------



## luxlover

My Purse Addiction said:


> They're back...and still not my size
> Purple python VPs, size 37.5
> Starting bid $399.99
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PURPLE-PYTHON-VERY-PRIVE-SHOES-7-5_W0QQitemZ140251954130QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I actually think these are a bit expensive given the wear on the shoes. I would think about this at the current price if it was a buy it now price and i could use the live.com discount...


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ yea but still so pretty...


----------



## glamgrl921

i get so jealous of all these fabulous shoes not in my size!     guess i gotta stalk the retail stores...


----------



## amelaura

karwood said:


> HTF:NP Glitter/Gold Toe Size 40.5:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-No-Prive-SPECCHIO-GLITTER-40-5-10_W0QQitemZ250271517679QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250271517679&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318



I've been eyeing these off for a few days now...I just don't think I can justify that sort of money at the moment, which makes me sad


----------



## Schmodi

There is a boutique in Del Mar (Gerhard) and all their CLs are 40% off.  You guys might want to call and see if any shoes you want are there and if they ship.

I bought my yoyos in purple kid at 40% off a few weeks ago!  I believe they have the glitter prives but not sure in which sizes.

(Note I don't work there-just love to shop there).  Ask for Dave!! (858) 481-9709


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Thanks for the tip!

Black Whipstitch d'Orsay 40.5
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## ashakes

luxlover said:


> I actually think these are a bit expensive given the wear on the shoes. I would think about this at the current price if it was a buy it now price and i could use the live.com discount...


 
Given the current retail of python shoes ($1100-$1500 excluding tax) and the fact that this shoe is a few seasons old, I think these are a steal.  Again, this is just my opinion, but I think these shoes are in EXCELLENT condition and if the shoes didn't have the red sole you wouldn't notice the "wear".  If you are really concerned about the rubbing off of the red, then you can just resole them with the Vibram soles.  It's inevitable even after one outing that the red is going to rub off some.  

The inside footbed has no wear and I don't see any markings on the shoe themselves.  I wish I got any of my python Louboutins for $400. LOL


----------



## JetSetGo!

I agree. I think those are a steal at $400. I mean, come on... they're Purple! 

That price is definitely going to go up...


----------



## sara999

i wish those pythons were my size!


----------



## kaeleigh

I know alot of Barney's orders get cancelled, however if these were my size I'd still try
http://www.barneys.com/Very%20Prive%20Paillettes/15901.6023,default,sp.html?cgid=SHOES10&prefn1=designer&prefv1=Christian%20Louboutin&start=9&sz=1
Very Prive Paillettes Dark Brown $400 
size 10.5


----------



## kaeleigh

Architek leather slingbacks $547.50
Size 39.5
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27344


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


Size 38.5 ($462.40)


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
Avedere suede boots
$560
size 37


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...1.6102&cgid=BARNEYS&q=louboutin&start=26&sz=1




$260. (size 6 & 7.5)


----------



## LuxeStyle

I really want these 
*CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN Baby Blue Moirisimo Wedge - $198
*

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-1...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





*CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN Pink Moirisimo Wedge - $198*

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

Red Patent Ernesta 37.5
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## JetSetGo!

Nude Marilou 39
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## JetSetGo!

kaeleigh said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
> 
> 
> Size 38.5 ($462.40)



now a size 37.5


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446174706&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709487&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1216832625503&ev19=1:1
Size 38
$499.90


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
Size 37.5
$380


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
Now in size 39.5
$560
Avedere suede boots


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446180159&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709560&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1216833368589&ev19=1:5
Passmule
size 40.5 $257.90


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446180112&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709363&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1216833438606&ev19=1:3
Noeudette Gisa
size 39.5 & 40.5
$295.90


----------



## j_benware

Christian Louboutin Black Suede Fringe Tina Boot Size 42


----------



## MKWMDA

Ladies, if you wear a 41 in nude patent vps pm me.


----------



## snowbrdgrl

kaeleigh said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
> Size 37.5
> $380


 

Does this fit TTS? TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

snowbrdgrl said:


> Does this fit TTS? TIA!


You would need to go at least a 1/2 size up, though many have gone up a full size.


----------



## daisyduke947

Black satin Madeleine 36.5. Someone buy these before I cry over them.
http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...sp?a=29&dept=F&manufacturer=LOU&category=SAL&


----------



## JetSetGo!

Ohhh! Some good stuff, Kaleigh!

I just got back from Bergdorf Goodman. 
I didn't have a lot of time, but I did see a pair of 
Hot Pink Miminettes Size 40 
At 60% off, I think they were about $270


----------



## JetSetGo!

MKWMDA said:


> Ladies, if you wear a 41 in nude patent vps pm me.



I'm feeling your pain, MK


----------



## shoecrazy

I'm so sad these aren't my size...size 37.5 grey suede mad marys $599 BIN

Seller has a bunch of other newly listed CLs at reasonable prices.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## evolkatie

Mad mary's are so pretty, too bad I have no idea how to work those into my wardrobe.


----------



## shoecrazy

^ I bet some people here could give you a few wardrobe ideas


----------



## daisyduke947

^ LOL!


----------



## LOveYa!

Wow those marys went fast! =(


shoecrazy said:


> I'm so sad these aren't my size...size 37.5 grey suede mad marys $599 BIN
> 
> Seller has a bunch of other newly listed CLs at reasonable prices.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Grey-Suede-Mad-Mary-Sz-37-5_W0QQitemZ170243092658QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## evolkatie

wow that was quick! I hope I don' see them resold for a few hundreds more.


----------



## keya

shoecrazy said:


> I'm so sad these aren't my size...size 37.5 grey suede mad marys $599 BIN
> 
> Seller has a bunch of other newly listed CLs at reasonable prices.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Grey-Suede-Mad-Mary-Sz-37-5_W0QQitemZ170243092658QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I'm almost glad these went before I saw them since I'm *supposed* to be on a ban (), plus what I really want is a pair in black patent (only I need them in a 38 in patent I think)

The Mad Marys are gorgeous, I'd have no problem figuring out what to wear them with.


----------



## keya

Here's a pair in black suede in a 37 starting at $600. Sadly I think these would be a bit snug on me :s

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

Purple Suede Lady Gres 
Size 39 BIN $599
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Holy Steal!!!!


----------



## shoecrazy

green suede lady gres 38.5 hurry!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

OMG! Someone just bought the Purples so fast!!!!


----------



## shoecrazy

JetSetGo! said:


> Purple Suede Lady Gres
> Size 39 BIN $599
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Holy Steal!!!!



LOL - I bought these before I saw your post - they were in the saved "Louboutin 39" search email on eBay and I bought them before thinking about it because they seemed like such a good deal. They may be a little big on me. We'll see...

That seller has fantastic deals.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I'm sooooo glad they went to a tPFer!!!! They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ I was just hitting BIN, too! Lol! I think they would have been a 1/2 size too small for me though. I'm a 39 in VPs, so I thought I could make it work since they're suede. I guess we know who bought all the CLs from Off 5th!


----------



## evolkatie

Yay congrats! Those are soo pretty


----------



## rdgldy

great purchase!


----------



## 8seventeen19

shoecrazy said:


> LOL - I bought these before I saw your post - they were in the saved "Louboutin 39" search email on eBay and I bought them before thinking about it because they seemed like such a good deal. They may be a little big on me. We'll see...
> 
> That seller has fantastic deals.


 
Congrats!!! I would LOVE for a pair in my size!


----------



## javaboo

You don't suppose this person purchased the stuff at off 5th do you?


----------



## shopalot

Congrats shoecrazy!


----------



## Stinas

javaboo said:


> You don't suppose this person purchased the stuff at off 5th do you?


Nope...Saks had them for $250.  I did a search at the begining of July & my size was sold out....now I should have just bought whatever & sold them lol


----------



## javaboo

Stinas said:


> Nope...Saks had them for $250.  I did a search at the begining of July & my size was sold out....now I should have just bought whatever & sold them lol



 I should have called for my size too. Oh well... congrats Shoecrazy on getting them!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446174760&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709487&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1216847856966&ev19=1:4
size 39 ($255.90)
Kika T-strap


----------



## JetSetGo!

Joli Noeud Dorcet 40.5
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760






Size 37.5 $396.00


----------



## jh4200

Wow, I wish those were my size.


----------



## JetSetGo!

HURRY!

Nude Declic 37.5
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

EDIT: Kaeleigh, I didn't know you'd already posted!


----------



## kaeleigh

sorry JetSetGo... I really wasn't trying to hijack this thread today, However there have been some great deals.


----------



## sneezz

http://www8.yoox.com/item/YOOX/CHRI...3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/441352361F/sts/sr_women80

don't know the name to these since I'm new to CL but they're cute and cheap! size 10


----------



## evolkatie

Thank you!!!!!!!

Got the declics!!!!

Lol i'm so stupid... should've got them on BG to save on tax LOL I was in too big of a rush. I'm so happy the waiting paid off


----------



## JetSetGo!

Yay, *evolkatie*!!!!!!!!!

*Kaeleigh* &#8211; no worries! Hi-jack away! I really need to get some work done....


----------



## JetSetGo!

sneezz said:


> http://www8.yoox.com/item/YOOX/CHRI...3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/441352361F/sts/sr_women80
> 
> don't know the name to these since I'm new to CL but they're cute and cheap! size 10



Wow! Those are so pretty!


----------



## kaeleigh

evolkatie said:


> Thank you!!!!!!!
> 
> Got the declics!!!!
> 
> Lol i'm so stupid... should've got them on BG to save on tax LOL I was in too big of a rush. I'm so happy the waiting paid off


evolkatie...BG didn't have the extra 20% off so...you did Great!


----------



## jh4200

sneezz said:


> http://www8.yoox.com/item/YOOX/CHRI...3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/441352361F/sts/sr_women80
> 
> don't know the name to these since I'm new to CL but they're cute and cheap! size 10


 

I just got these!  Ruining my ban for the the second time this week - but I've been dying for a pair of red peep toes, so I'm okay with it.  Does anyone know the name of this shoe?


----------



## evolkatie

kaeleigh said:


> evolkatie...BG didn't have the extra 20% off so...you did Great!



hehee eitherway, i didn't look at the price until after I checked out lol. OMG I'm so happy, this really made my week  Thank you & Jetsetgo!


----------



## funandsun

jh4200 said:


> I just got these! Ruining my ban for the the second time this week - but I've been dying for a pair of red peep toes, so I'm okay with it. Does anyone know the name of this shoe?


 
Yay for you!!!  They are beautiful!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
size 38 $396


----------



## sneezz

jh4200 said:


> I just got these!  Ruining my ban for the the second time this week - but I've been dying for a pair of red peep toes, so I'm okay with it.  Does anyone know the name of this shoe?



yay!


----------



## joanniii

Waaah!! 37.5 Declis popped up too?! 
Where are my 38's 
Congrats Evolkatie!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446180159&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709560&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1216853389283&ev19=1:4
size 37
passmule black


----------



## shopalot

There's so many amazing deals happening!
Thankfully there's not too many in my size. LOL


----------



## JetSetGo!

kaeleigh said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
> size 38 $396



OMG!!!! Someone got a fabulous score!


----------



## evolkatie

JetSetGo! said:


> OMG!!!! Someone got a fabulous score!



Are those gwenissimas?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I could be wrong, but I don't think those are the Gwenissimas. The Gwens are the Pigalle with a platform. Those don't look pointy enough- they look like they have a more almond shaped toe, like the Decolletes. They look like Decollete Zeppas to me, but again, I could be wrong! Here's the Gwens:


----------



## JetSetGo!

The were the Decolzep, without the stacked platform, I believe.


----------



## evolkatie

Ooh okay, still learning  I always thought that the decolzeps had contrasting colors. I've never seen them in black


----------



## JetSetGo!

They are certainly less common.


----------



## xegbl

Lady Gres Suede Brown 6.5 8.5 10.5  $605

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=LADYGRESSUEDE!LOU&csurl=%2Fistar%2Easp%3Fa%3D29%26dept%3DF%26manufacturer%3DLOU%26category%3DSAL%26


----------



## xegbl

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=NEWALI!LOU&csurl=%2Fistar%2Easp%3Fa%3D29%26dept%3DF%26manufacturer%3DLOU%26category%3DSAL%26

Newali 5.5 8.5 9 10 $696


----------



## xegbl

Black Satin MADELEINE 6.5
$514

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=MADELEINE!LOU&csurl=%2Fistar%2Easp%3Fa%3D29%26dept%3DF%26manufacturer%3DLOU%26category%3DSAL%26


----------



## xegbl

Red Chiffon AMBROSINA $595 
5, 8.5, 9.5, 10, 10.5

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=AMBROSINA!LOU&csurl=%2Fistar%2Easp%3Fa%3D29%26dept%3DF%26manufacturer%3DLOU%26category%3DSAL%26


----------



## LOveYa!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod48430003&cmCat=search&searchType=


----------



## xboobielicousx

congrats on everyone's deals!!! this thread is so dangerous...i'm glad i've been busy during the day bc my wallet really REALLY needs a break..

saks had the lady gres for 250??! aaahhh!!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Black satin VP (used) size 37.5, starting bid $199
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hash=item350082494110&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/products/detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=2084403337&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=1159&N=959&Ne=500000&Nu=Product+ID&Ntk=all&Ntt=louboutin&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial
Sizes..36,39.5,40,41.  Green leather Garibaldi tall boots $1116.


----------



## socalboo

xboobielicousx said:


> congrats on everyone's deals!!! this thread is so dangerous...i'm glad i've been busy during the day bc my wallet really REALLY needs a break..
> 
> saks had the lady gres for 250??! aaahhh!!!!!



I know, can you believe it? On both counts, lol!


----------



## funandsun

socalboo said:


> I know, can you believe it? On both counts, lol!


 
I hear it!  I bought two pair today and if I could get a pair of Lady Gres for $250, I'd have 3!!!  I need to go on vacation and stay away from my computer to save money!


----------



## daisyduke947

gah I wish I knew about the 250 Lady Gres. I'm guessing they weren't in my size though.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Red Karey NP sz 37 BIN $460

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Authentic-C...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

I love these!  Black Mouches sz 38.5 BIN $599

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

not sure if this was posted already or not

Black patent VP BIN $599 sz 38.  Used but in practically new condition.  I wish these were my size.  With the 25% cashback, I'd buy them already!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## frozendiva

I don't know the full retail prices of my two on-sale Vegas shoes. The Coxinelles were $277.90 and the Lace Pigalles were $299.


----------



## Stinas

more_CHOOS said:


> not sure if this was posted already or not
> 
> Black patent VP BIN $599 sz 38. Used but in practically new condition. I wish these were my size. With the 25% cashback, I'd buy them already!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-PATENT-VERY-PRIVE-shoes-38_W0QQitemZ200241029967QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 TPFer


----------



## glamgrl921

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat8840736cat12110736cat14140784cat12580744

black glitter ballet flats size 41


----------



## glamgrl921

size 37...never seen these b4! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Blue-S...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fige

glamgrl921 said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat8840736cat12110736cat14140784cat12580744
> 
> black glitter ballet flats size 41



I have been looking for these for months!!!!  
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/legionana-flats-321547.html

And in my size 

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## glamgrl921

fige said:


> I have been looking for these for months!!!!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/legionana-flats-321547.html
> 
> And in my size
> 
> Thank you so much!!!



OMG! Yay!! I'm so happy for ur score!! Congrats!!


----------



## xegbl

Stinas said:


> TPFer


 
if it was half size bigger, i will have got it..


----------



## snf8

Stinas said:


> TPFer




ooo iw ant these so bad and they are my size! too bad my tuition is due...


----------



## shoecrazy

Does anyone know where/when the Evita went on sale and how much they were? There have been a bunch popping up on eBay recently at below retail.

Thanks!


----------



## joanniii

Was just looking at the Barneys website... Has the sale finished?? I couldn't find any shoes on special anymore


----------



## sharbear508

Patent black Joli Noeud D'orsays in size 37.5 and 40.5

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## JuneHawk

joanniii said:


> Was just looking at the Barneys website... Has the sale finished?? I couldn't find any shoes on special anymore



They're not showing any shoes in the non-sale area either.  I think their system is just messed up.


----------



## rdgldy

agree!


----------



## rdgldy

Barneys is back up, ladies.


----------



## irishiris8

Congrats *fige!*


----------



## irishiris8

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27351
Black Minibouts 39, $547.50


----------



## ledaatomica

not sure why this is still listed (is something wrong with the auction? lol)  I would have thought those would go really fast. Sorry if already posted already
Nude VP with burgundy tip 38 $599 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170243133826


----------



## letsgoshopping

^ Those nude patent VPs are fake. They were posted in the "Authenticate This" thread and everyone determined fake. The pictures in the auction were taken from a site with a bunch of fakes.


----------



## MKWMDA

^^ I believe those were either deemed counterfeit, or unable to confirm authenticity, so they were not put up here. 

They dont look good to me, but I am not 100%.


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
$500.80 Size 10
Patent stiletto wedge


----------



## ledaatomica

letsgoshopping said:


> ^ Those nude patent VPs are fake. They were posted in the "Authenticate This" thread and everyone determined fake. The pictures in the auction were taken from a site with a bunch of fakes.


 

ok.. I didnt realize that. Of course if you are sure that the pictures from this auction were stolen from a legitimate seller then I guess it makes sense. Its odd though because that seller doesnt seem to be in the fake business from the feedback on them.


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^ I posted this a couple weeks ago and people shot me down. I thought the same thing as you leda, if they have good feedback why risk it? I guess the seller doesn't know they're fake. Maybe they do. I have not personally seen this shoe IRL so I don't know.


----------



## laureenthemean

ledaatomica said:


> ok.. I didnt realize that. Of course if you are sure that the pictures from this auction were stolen from a legitimate seller then I guess it makes sense. Its odd though because that seller doesnt seem to be in the fake business from the feedback on them.


I don't think there was any kind of consensus about stolen pictures.  I really am not good with VPs, so I am not sure either way, but the color does look like the color of the fakes I've seen on other websites.  Also, the view of the front of the toe shows the part where the leather from the insole meets the burgundy patent leather, and it seems really thick.  Those are the only things that look really suspicious to me, and I'm not even sure if they are worth suspicion b/c I have never seen a pair of VPs.  Also, this isn't the person who was selling them before, if I remember correctly.  The person selling them the first time said in the description that she had "bought them on ebay," but I checked her feedback and didn't see any listings for them (they were all recent enough to see the listing).


----------



## danicky

laureenthemean said:


> I don't think there was any kind of consensus about stolen pictures. I really am not good with VPs, so I am not sure either way, but the color does look like the color of the fakes I've seen on other websites. Also, the view of the front of the toe shows the part where the leather from the insole meets the burgundy patent leather, and it seems really thick. Those are the only things that look really suspicious to me, and I'm not even sure if they are worth suspicion b/c I have never seen a pair of VPs. Also, this isn't the person who was selling them before, if I remember correctly. The person selling them the first time said in the description that she had "bought them on ebay," but I checked her feedback and didn't see any listings for them (they were all recent enough to see the listing).


 
I was interested in them, but they do look odd. I compared them with my other VP's and even the writing inside is a little off. I don't know what to think.


----------



## ledaatomica

From my point of view there are an insufficient amount of clear photos for me myself to know if they are truly fake, but if the photo was stolen thats an entirely different story. In any case better be cautious anyway. I would suggest though for anyone interested to ask the seller for a lot more clear photos.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Those VPs just look off to me. Plus the seller says she "doesn't know" if they're authentic which is always a nice way to cover your butt. It just doesn't seem worth the risk, which is why I'm assuming no one has snatched them. Reasonably priced nude VPs go extremely fast.


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446174748&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709363&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1216920978810&ev19=1:2
size 37.7 $347.90

*FREE SHIPPING Use code JULY08* 
plus $25 gift card when you spend $250 today


----------



## evolkatie

Low starting bid: Ivory patent rolandos 38.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## meggyg8r

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

37.5 just came back up..


----------



## glamgrl921

can I ask a naive question? do all u ladies just refresh the sale pages for nm/barneys/etc all day long to try and catch when new ones come up?


----------



## meggyg8r

glamgrl921 said:


> can I ask a naive question? do all u ladies just refresh the sale pages for nm/barneys/etc all day long to try and catch when new ones come up?


 
In a nutshell, yes.

I assume this is basically the same situation for the other girls--most days at work I am at a computer.  So, during a down minute, I'll refresh the page and see if anything new pops up (I do the same with this thread!)  I don't think any of us are just sitting at our computers specifically for the purpose of catching shoes.  I think we need to be at one anyway and it makes the day go by a little more quickly


----------



## azhangie

^F5 all the way!!!! I'm always on the comp...I always keep barney/NM sale site open and just keep pressing F5. hahaha


----------



## 8seventeen19

I don't think these have been posted:
Wish they were my size!! Pretty!! (& NEW!)
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





Sz. 37 Ambrosina $489 BIN


----------



## glamgrl921

meggyg8r said:


> In a nutshell, yes.
> 
> I assume this is basically the same situation for the other girls--most days at work I am at a computer.  So, during a down minute, I'll refresh the page and see if anything new pops up (I do the same with this thread!)  I don't think any of us are just sitting at our computers specifically for the purpose of catching shoes.  I think we need to be at one anyway and it makes the day go by a little more quickly




Thats what i figured! i'm not at a comp all day long, so i can't refresh constantly till i get home at night!  and by then i feel like everything is gone! oh well....one of these days i'll catch a deal!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Another steal.. see what it goes for though:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Tortoise (?) with gold tip, one shoe is a size 38, the other 38.5 NR $9


----------



## 8seventeen19

Same seller:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Size 36, 36.5 (different size shoes!) $9


----------



## LaDonna

azhangie said:


> ^F5 all the way!!!! I'm always on the comp...I always keep barney/NM sale site open and just keep pressing F5. hahaha


 
i tried f5 and it did nothing for me   i guess it doesn't work w/ macs.


----------



## 8seventeen19

F5 isn't a "function" on macs unfortunately... There is a refresh but I'd have to ask the DH.. hes the one with a mac.


----------



## Tampachic

frozendiva said:


> I don't know the full retail prices of my two on-sale Vegas shoes. The Coxinelles were $277.90 and the Lace Pigalles were $299.


 
Nice steal!  
I am loving the Lace Pigalles. Are they 120 or 100mm?  Saw a bunch on eBay but worried they are fake.  $299 would be amazing.  What store?  I HOPE they have my size... Do you have photos I can drool over?


----------



## meggyg8r

^^

Welcome to the board! I'm from Tampa too


----------



## jh4200

Pink joli slides, 38

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## techie81

shoeaddictklw said:


> F5 isn't a "function" on macs unfortunately... There is a refresh but I'd have to ask the DH.. hes the one with a mac.




I think you hold down the fn key with F5.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Nude Declic 38

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Suede Boot 37 & 38

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## JetSetGo!

Fuchsia Satin Joli Slide 38
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## kaeleigh

glamgrl921 said:


> can I ask a naive question? do all u ladies just refresh the sale pages for nm/barneys/etc all day long to try and catch when new ones come up?


 
LOL yes this week. I'm working on speadsheets so I am glued to the computer. I have a total of 6 windows open


----------



## purdy13

Sorry if already posted:

Nude Patent Rolande in 37.5 - Oh I wish these were a size bigger

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...hash=item280249002202&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## daisyduke947

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Green Mallorca size 39. $145 or buy it now for $165. These can fit up to a size 40.


----------



## frozendiva

Tampachic, I got them in Las Vegas, at Saks. I was at a conference there last week and had a shopping day on the Saturday.

They are 100 mm Pigalles. Saks also had some lower burgundy patent ones (70 mm?) for $215.

There are pics of them in the 'Back from Vegas' thread.


----------



## daisyduke947

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Red Mallorca - 38. Again, these run large, about 1/2 size than US sizes, not CL sizes. Buy it Now for $209.95.


----------



## mystically

frozendiva said:


> Tampachic, I got them in Las Vegas, at Saks. I was at a conference there last week and had a shopping day on the Saturday.
> 
> They are 100 mm Pigalles. Saks also had some lower burgundy patent ones (70 mm?) for $215.
> 
> There are pics of them in the 'Back from Vegas' thread.


 
I called Saks Las Vegas today and they said all the Lace Pigalles were gone. I have a call into Saks NY to see if they could find any...


----------



## azhangie

JetSetGo! said:


> Nude Declic 38
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


 

I swear there is a glitch in NM's system that keeps showing the declic as avaliable...BUT when I go on the site, it disappears!!! 
Even though I'm a size 37 1/2... I am and have been sooo willing to double stack the foot petal for the size 38!!


----------



## evolkatie

Aw, no worries. the declics will come back!!! I waited at least a month for them. Dont give up!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446174788&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709643&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1216932252033&ev19=1:3
size 36 purple $305.90
Madeline platform slides


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446174759&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709363&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1216932252034&ev19=1:4
Black  size 41 $289.90
coxienelle 100 T-straps


----------



## azhangie

evolkatie said:


> Aw, no worries. the declics will come back!!! I waited at least a month for them. Dont give up!


 
A month?!!??! Holy...


----------



## sharbear508

Don't know what these ankle boots are called, but someone pleeease buy them so I'm not tempted!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sneezz

size 9, not sure but these look like a decent deal, no?

Mini bout pumps for $547.50

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27351

cute espradilles for $192

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/19465


----------



## laureenthemean

Bronze Graffiti VP, size 40.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hash=item250274689221&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318

Brown patent/python Activa, size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hash=item280249689541&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318

All silver glitter NP, size 41
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hash=item250274688598&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318

Multicolor glitter NP (gold heel and toe) size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hash=item170243473395&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## cfellis522

sharbear508 said:


> Don't know what these ankle boots are called, but someone pleeease buy them so I'm not tempted!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
THis is a great style with jeans, etc.  It is called Paris.  I have them in both black and brown.  Very comfy!


----------



## sharbear508

cfellis522 said:


> THis is a great style with jeans, etc. It is called Paris. I have them in both black and brown. Very comfy!


 
Thanks for the info *cfellis*! Do you remember what they retailed for? And are these an old style or a style that is continually made?


----------



## heat97

Glitter Pigalles!!! Size 36

http://cgi.ebay.com/Stunning-Christ...hash=item310069874741&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

I got busy today, so I missed some of these. Wow! Great deals.


----------



## meggyg8r

JetSetGo! said:


> I got busy today, so I missed some of these. Wow! Great deals.




Don't you just hate when work gets in the way of shoe buying?


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Totally!


----------



## Leefi

LaDonna said:


> i tried f5 and it did nothing for me   i guess it doesn't work w/ macs.



try pressing "apple" and "r"!


----------



## Missrocks

I've contemplated calling in sick on big sales days before...


----------



## JetSetGo!

Not a bad idea :ninja:


----------



## LaDonna

Leefi said:


> try pressing "apple" and "r"!



ooooh, thankies


----------



## sharbear508

Black satin Joli Noeud 3" slides in sizes 36.5 and 37.5 on NM.com

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## rdgldy

black suede high boots

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

OooH Pretty 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

Rodita (sp?) sz 38.5 BIN $399 OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

the more I see this style, the more I like them!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Leopard pony hair pigalles sz 39.5 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Leopard-Loubout...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

Gorgeous!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Blue-S...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shoecrazy

HTF but *not* a good deal - you can special order these for just over $1000 and they retail for $795

nude patent very prive with burgundy tip $1499.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Ugh, those torture me to no end.


----------



## xegbl

shoecrazy said:


> HTF but *not* a good deal - you can special order these for just over $1000 and they retail for $795
> 
> nude patent very prive with burgundy tip $1499.99
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-VERY-PRIVE-NUDE-Patent-PeepToe-38-5_W0QQitemZ120287316625QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
those are my size too..... but are too expensive...


----------



## hmwe46

Don't forget the $100 ebay/PP coupon and the live.com $250 rebate-- it makes them $350 more affordable 



xegbl said:


> those are my size too..... but are too expensive...


----------



## evolkatie

theres a ebay/pp coupon?


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ what $100 ebay/PP coupon??


----------



## xegbl

more_CHOOS said:


> ^ what $100 ebay/PP coupon??


 
I think it's only if u receive the coupon..


----------



## hmwe46

I got one that is good until Jul 29: I am off to bed but I'll dig it up in the morning. 

It's 10% up to $100....


----------



## more_CHOOS

Oh, I have one of those 10% off coupon from Ebay for one of my old Ebay accts, but I can't remember the PW to that ebay acct...so I can't use it..sucks but I did find this...lots of coupon deals in July from Ebay/paypal..not sure if any of them works...worth trying though...

http://blogs.ebay.com/ctalius/entry...PAYPAL-COUPONS-CASHBACK-REB/_W0QQidZ179610012


----------



## xegbl

Did anyone notice that she changed the nude VP size 41 to a nude tip instead of gold tip? Initially i tot it was a gold tip and asked her to let me know if she has one cos that's my HG... but now she changed it to nude.... 

I was thinking how did she managed to get a gold tip.... well.. guess I will have to do a SO for that...


----------



## evolkatie

hmwe46 said:


> I got one that is good until Jul 29: I am off to bed but I'll dig it up in the morning.
> 
> It's 10% up to $100....



OH! Dang it, I already used that one + my 3 live discounts. lol I was hoping for more coupons


----------



## lolitablue

evolkatie said:


> OH! Dang it, I already used that one + my 3 live discounts. lol I was hoping for more coupons


 
Will somebody mention how does that work?


----------



## xegbl

lolitablue said:


> Will somebody mention how does that work?


 
there's a thread in the Deals & Steals.. look for the 35% off Ebay


----------



## daisyduke947

About above, the order isn't for only UNDER $100, it's orders up to $1,000 I guess, which means you can use it on any order and get UP TO $100 discounted.


----------



## laureenthemean

Olive green Come boots, size 38.5 BIN $570
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Khaki...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Green suede Lady Gres, size 40.5 BIN $475
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Green...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Orange patent Simple 70 (I think), size 35
http://cgi.ebay.com/Divine-Christia...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Pink Horatio sling (I think), size 38.5, BIN $229
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Orange is so fun for summer.


----------



## shopalot

rdgldy said:


> black suede high boots
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Does anyone know how these fit?


----------



## JetSetGo!

I'm not sure about them specifically, but CL Boots (in general) tend to run small.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Brown Python Pigalle 100 
Size 41 BIN $550
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Red Patent Rolando 41
$689 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-New-Auth-Ch...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Blue Satin Very Noeud 41
Ending today $899 (maybe he'd take an offer!)
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-New-Auth-Ch...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shopalot

Thanks JSG!
I was afraid of that.


----------



## *Magdalena*

Marilou Braided Sandals at Saks on sale for $347.90 size 9






http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446174748&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709363&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1216989061079&ev19=1:1


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
$463.00 size 40.5
Suede Boots


----------



## heat97

These are soo fun... green yoyo slingback size 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Turqu...hash=item180269587258&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## shoecrazy

Black/white lova pigalle 38.5 $425 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Black...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 8seventeen19

shoecrazy said:


> Black/white lova pigalle 38.5 $425 BIN
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Black-Lova-Pumps-Heels-Shoes-38-5-NEW_W0QQitemZ180269585255QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
ush: No no no! I need a 5!


----------



## hmwe46

The eBay Coupon is [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*CJULYFUN0810P


*[/FONT]The live.com deal is here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-an...for-your-ebay-purchases-microsoft-311084.html

Microsoft is trying to drive advertising and web traffic through live.com and is over rebates on BINs through eBay and PayPal.


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]





xegbl said:


> there's a thread in the Deals & Steals.. look for the 35% off Ebay


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Suede Tie-Back Boot 40.5 $463
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## evolkatie

Green Suede Lady Gres 40.5 $475 bin
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Green...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## peachi521

Neiman Marcus - Suede Bootie, sz 40.5

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat8840736cat12110736cat14140784cat12580744


----------



## shoecrazy

pink mouche (probably Laureen's) 38

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod32900020

nude declic 37.5 (hurry!)

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod48410049


----------



## laureenthemean

shoecrazy said:


> pink mouche (probably Laureen's) 38
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod32900020
> 
> nude declic 37.5 (hurry!)
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod48410049


LOL, I think you're right!  I returned them b/c they were kind of dirty, and I couldn't stand the thought of them getting worse.  They had been returned a couple times before.


----------



## shoecrazy

If anyone is looking for the nude patent VP with nude tip call CL Madison Ave!

(212) 396-1884

I called to get on the list *yesterday* and they just called me and sold me a pair! 

(I already have the nude patent with red tip but I'm thinking about selling them because the red tip just doesn't make my heart skip a beat)


----------



## shoecrazy

^ and this totally makes up for those $1500 nude/burgundy tip VPs in my size tormenting me on eBay right now!


----------



## surlygirl

congrats, shoecrazy!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446174783&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1217003188582&ev19=1:3
Lola size 37.5
$247.90
I forgot who has been lookin for these


----------



## jh4200

I'm so happy for you, shoecrazy!


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Does anyone know the style name on this? I LOVE it! I missed it the first time around...
These are sz 39 BIN $380


----------



## Leilani:)

^those r GORGEOUS.....


----------



## Chins4

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Peep-Dorsay-Open-Toe-Pumps-Shoes_W0QQitemZ230275025621QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Does anyone know the style name on this? I LOVE it! I missed it the first time around...
> These are sz 39 BIN $380



I SO want the blue linen and lizard version of these


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ oh man those are gorgeous.. I would totally have bought them for that price if they were my size!!!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

http://cgi.ebay.com/08-CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Man those are hot..


----------



## rdgldy

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Peep-Dorsay-Open-Toe-Pumps-Shoes_W0QQitemZ230275025621QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Does anyone know the style name on this? I LOVE it! I missed it the first time around...
> These are sz 39 BIN $380


gone-hope someone here got them!


----------



## 8seventeen19

That was quick!! They just listed those. Fantastic deal though!!! I hope a tPF girl got them.


----------



## evolkatie

shoeaddictklw said:


> That was quick!! They just listed those. Fantastic deal though!!! I hope a tPF girl got them.



That ebay name looks familiar  I think a TPFer did


----------



## ceseeber

I'm the lucky one who got these. I'm hoping they fit me. There just so pretty!


----------



## shoecrazy

^ congrats ceseeber! Can't wait to see them!!


----------



## jh4200

Ooh, congrats!  I love those - pics asap!


----------



## 8seventeen19

YAY!!! I just LOVE that style!! No one knows the name??!?!


----------



## meggyg8r

ceseeber said:


> I'm the lucky one who got these. I'm hoping they fit me. There just so pretty!


 

 CONGRATS! I'm jelaous   I'm glad they weren't my size or I would have been REALLY jealous! hehe


----------



## rdgldy

They WERE my size and I am jealous!!  Only kidding-hope you enjoy them.  They are truly beautiful.


----------



## ceseeber

thank you, it's not too hard to feel guilty about this unexpected splurge. If anyone does find put the name please let me know.


----------



## shopalot

ceseeber congrats on a gorgeous pair of shoes!


----------



## 8seventeen19

At least it wasn't a bad splurge. If you used the live.com then they were really cheap. These were fairly priced for a new shoe IMO. I read that these will come with a box so hopefully it will be there.


----------



## meggyg8r

shoeaddictklw said:


> At least it wasn't a bad splurge. If you used the live.com then they were really cheap. These were fairly priced for a new shoe IMO. I read that these will come with a box so hopefully it will be there.


 

Yep if they come with the box, the name should be on it.  You could even ask the seller to tell you the name before she ships them if you wanted


----------



## hlfinn

shoecrazy said:


> If anyone is looking for the nude patent VP with nude tip call CL Madison Ave!
> 
> (212) 396-1884
> 
> I called to get on the list *yesterday* and they just called me and sold me a pair!
> 
> (I already have the nude patent with red tip but I'm thinking about selling them because the red tip just doesn't make my heart skip a beat)


 
i just called.  they were not so nice.  i asked when they might get them in (just asked to be put on the waitlist not if they had them) and she said she had no idea. i also had a question about my size as the last pair i got- the kid armadillos- were a 39.5 and i thought maybe i should get the same for these. she did not answer me at all. so i have no idea what size i'm even waitlisted for.  so frustrating.


----------



## shoecrazy

awww hlfinn, I'm sorry they were rude to you. My experience with that store has been really hit or miss. I've been completely blown off by them before but the man who I spoke to yesterday (David?) was extremely nice.

Oh and I think you might want to consider a 40 for the VPs. I would say definitely 39.5 or 40 though.


----------



## evolkatie

Beige sometimes are available at NM.com 37.5 & a 40
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## socalboo

ceseeber, those are hot! Can't wait to see the pics! Congrats!


----------



## 8seventeen19

hlfinn said:


> i just called. they were not so nice. i asked when they might get them in (just asked to be put on the waitlist not if they had them) and she said she had no idea. i also had a question about my size as the last pair i got- the kid armadillos- were a 39.5 and i thought maybe i should get the same for these. she did not answer me at all. so i have no idea what size i'm even waitlisted for. so frustrating.


 
Wow! I have been very fortunate to only get the nice ones so far but I know my time is coming! That's crazy though that she completely blew you off.


----------



## hlfinn

i think i'm a 40 too since i have another pair of VPs that are a 40.5 and are way too big but the new 39.5 just threw me. ah well, i shouldn't be spending the money on them anyway. i have just wanted them a lot and i have a party to go to tomorrow night that would have been nice to wear them to.


----------



## Kamilla850

ceseeber said:


> thank you, it's not too hard to feel guilty about this unexpected splurge. If anyone does find put the name please let me know.


 
Congrats on a great buy, this is a great style!  I actually don't think that this shoe has a name but please someone correct me if I am wrong, I have this style in the linen & lizard version (like SMG is wearing in the photos) and the box just has a generic name like linen with lizard strap or something very simple like that.  I will take a look tonight to confirm.

Regarding sizing, I actually found this shoe to run pretty true to size because of the d'orsay cut.  I think that I have one pair that is true to size, and one pair that is 1/2 size up.  
I think that if you normally wear a 9.5 or 10 in US shoes, then these will fit you well.


----------



## jh4200

hlfinn, that's so disappointing!  i spoke to david there yesterday about a different pair i was exchanging and he was very nice.  this morning i spoke to colin about the nude vps - he said they hadn't finished calling everyone on the waitlist yet, but he took my number to call me back when they were done making calls.  i'm not on a waitlist, so no idea if i'll get them, but at least i gave it a try.  maybe you want to try again and ask for a different SA?  

also, i'd go with a 40 in the VPs - the armadillos definitely run a little smaller because of the d'orsay style.


----------



## chanell0ve

is the live.com still working?


----------



## jh4200

Yes, although it's currently 25% off.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^Man if it goes back to 35% off I have totally got my eye on a pair of Alta Perlas... I wonder if they'll do 35% off again.  I completely missed it before.


----------



## jh4200

I missed it too - although I did use one of my 25%s to get the alta perlas!  They're so beautiful, I hope you get a pair.


----------



## meggyg8r

jh4200 said:


> I missed it too - although I did use one of my 25%s to get the alta perlas! They're so beautiful, I hope you get a pair.


 
Gosh, me too... I found them at NM and for SOME reason they were marked down to $427.. they only pair on the sale rack, and they were a 38.  I ALMOST bought them even though the back strap really didn't touch my heel and was definitely too big just because of the price and how much I love those shoes.  I found them on eBay but they are $800 and the rest of the sites that carry them have them full price at $955, which I absolutely cannot do.  I almost regret not getting the $427 ones at Neimans but I have to keep telling myself that they were too big, they were too big, they were too big, they were too big... it almost helps.  Sigh.

Edit:  Do you mind me asking how much you got them for??


----------



## 8seventeen19

25% is still a STEAL I am expecting around 4-500 back! That's a whole other shoe! Quite literally, because the money is going towards my Alta Nodos wich are 1k!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Kamilla850 said:


> Congrats on a great buy, this is a great style! I actually don't think that this shoe has a name but please someone correct me if I am wrong, I have this style in the linen & lizard version (like SMG is wearing in the photos) and the box just has a generic name like linen with lizard strap or something very simple like that. I will take a look tonight to confirm.


I'm so jealous that you have that style! I love it!


----------



## jh4200

Oh, i'm so sorry you missed out.  But from wearing them even around the house, they're definitely not a shoe that you can afford to have too big - your foot would slip right out.  The ebay price was $520, with $104 cashback (I checked and it was actually only 20% off when I did it), so they wound up being $416, which is amazing.  Good luck finding another pair, and I'll keep an eye out for you!


----------



## ceseeber

Kamilla850 said:


> Congrats on a great buy, this is a great style!  I actually don't think that this shoe has a name but please someone correct me if I am wrong, I have this style in the linen & lizard version (like SMG is wearing in the photos) and the box just has a generic name like linen with lizard strap or something very simple like that.  I will take a look tonight to confirm.
> 
> Regarding sizing, I actually found this shoe to run pretty true to size because of the d'orsay cut.  I think that I have one pair that is true to size, and one pair that is 1/2 size up.
> I think that if you normally wear a 9.5 or 10 in US shoes, then these will fit you well.




Perfect! I wear a 39.5 as my CL size. I promise to post pictures


----------



## chanell0ve

i must not be doing it right but i dont see the 25% off?


----------



## evolkatie

chanell0ve, go to www.live.com and type in louboutin. At the top it says 25% off live search w/ a link to ebay. Click on that and it will be 25% off whatever buy it now item you buy within the hour.


----------



## chanell0ve

evolkatie said:


> chanell0ve, go to www.live.com and type in louboutin. At the top it says 25% off live search w/ a link to ebay. Click on that and it will be 25% off whatever buy it now item you buy within the hour.


 i got it now..thanks evolkatie


----------



## daisyduke947

Thanks, *evolkatie*!! I tried looking in that thread too, and people were giving too much information and it was so confusing how you actually got the discount. Thank you for clearing it up!


----------



## Leescah

I wish they'd do something similar for the UK - 25% off BIN would be fab!!!!


----------



## JuneHawk

Can someone tell me what this live.com deal is?


----------



## hmwe46

JuneHawk said:


> Can someone tell me what this live.com deal is?



M'soft is trying to drive advertising and traffic thru their web site, live.com

If you use their search engine to locate a BIN with PP on eBay, then you can get up to a $250 rebate from M'soft directly.

Triple win!!!

Just go to live.com
Search for your product
Follow the ebay links
BIN on a BIN item with PP
You will see the Cashback $$ before you check out

I did it


----------



## JuneHawk

interesting...  Let me try doing that


----------



## hmwe46

JuneHawk said:


> interesting...  Let me try doing that



PM if you need help


----------



## JuneHawk

Yeah, I can't find anything LOL


----------



## karwood

ceseeber said:


> I'm the lucky one who got these. I'm hoping they fit me. There just so pretty!


 

Congrats ceseeber! Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Leilani:)

Dont stone me if this has already been asked but can you combine the live 25% off deal with the 10% off Ebay coupon for 35% off?


----------



## rdgldy

Yes, I spoke with someone at e-bay today and he confirmed this.  They are 2 totally different things.  The e-bay deal asks for a code before you check out.  The paypal offer is only on BIN and you have to complete your transaction within the hour.


----------



## javaboo

Is that deal only for US residence only?


----------



## shopalot

evolkatie said:


> chanell0ve, go to www.live.com and type in louboutin. At the top it says 25% off live search w/ a link to ebay. Click on that and it will be 25% off whatever buy it now item you buy within the hour.



This is only for US customers right?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Yes, it only applies to US residents.


----------



## angelcove

Where can I find an ebay code for 10% off?


----------



## more_CHOOS

angelcove said:


> Where can I find an ebay code for 10% off?


 
I think you can only get it when Ebay emails you the code.  It's non transferable.


----------



## daisyduke947

Yeah the 10% eBay code is something I'm actually sent every couple of months. It's for any purchase I think up to about $1,000 USD. You just enter a redemption code. I've actually seen it just listed on the home page as soon as I sign in to eBay, so if you are a member, you will probably see it. But I don't know, maybe I only see it on my home page because I get the email notices, and the email notice for each code.


----------



## karwood

angelcove said:


> Where can I find an ebay code for 10% off?


 
this is the promo code for EBAY 10% Off: CJULYFUN0810P

It expires July 29


----------



## chanell0ve

Glitter Np sz 7  http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hash=item120287313936&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## Chins4

Ebay's spakly today!

Pink greasepaint Simple 85s 36 BIN $550

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...hash=item110274130477&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318 

Or Baby Blue Greasepaint from the same seller 38 BIN $550

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...hash=item110274131126&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318

Or Navy Glitter Yoyo 38 BIN $495

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SALE-NIB-Chri...hash=item320279174438&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## JRed

BNIB Helmuts in size 40. Currently at $100.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

Chins4 said:


> Or Navy Glitter Yoyo 38 BIN $495
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SALE-NIB-Chri...hash=item320279174438&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318



I've seen these in real life and they are amazing.  
I wanted them so badly, and kept going back to check, but they never had my size....it sold out early never to return...


----------



## JetSetGo!

White Patent Miss Boxe 39  $299  
No bids / two hours to go
http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-White...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

^^ These would be sooooo cute with jeans!


Red Patent En Passant 38 $439 BIN 
15 hours left (maybe she'd sell them for a little less?)
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Beige Canvas / Brown Croc NP 38.5  Currently $308
1 day left
http://cgi.ebay.com/VERY-RARE-BNIB-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Black O My Sling 38.5 $349
1 day left
http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Blue Karey VP Gold Tip Size 40 $799
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Red Eel Decollete GORGEOUS! 38.5 $550 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## *Magdalena*

Madeleines at Barneys size 10 in lilac/brown
$295
http://www.barneys.com/Madeleine/15901%2e6045,default,sp.html?cgid=BARNEYS&q=louboutin&start=90&sz=1


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Declic 100 (Gently Worn) Size 37.5 $399
http://cgi.ebay.com/2008-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Black Rodita 38.5 $399 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Raffaluv

En passant $310 at Barneys - I know they are notorious for cancelling but you could try, I have these & love them! 9.5 & 10 

http://www.barneys.com/En%20Passant/15901.6063,default,sp.html?cgid=SHOES10&start=1&sz=1


----------



## JetSetGo!

Did anyone see these on eBay? 







The auction ended and I don't know if anyone actually bought them or not.


----------



## Stinas

Brown VP - Size 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hash=item310068586488&_trksid=p3911.m14.l1318


----------



## JuneHawk

I don't know if these have been posted but they are so beautiful!  

Red Anemones in 38

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## chanell0ve

does anyone know if the seller ended their ebay auction with best offer, can i still use the live.com? Sorry i know this is off subject or wrong thread.


----------



## rdgldy

beautiful graffiti clichys size 39http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-5-Velvet-CLICHY-120-Graffiti-Sz-39_W0QQitemZ120287772794QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hmwe46

chanell0ve said:


> does anyone know if the seller ended their ebay auction with best offer, can i still use the live.com? Sorry i know this is off subject or wrong thread.



nope, its BIN only


----------



## rdgldy

Youclou, size 38, $275 or best offer!
Wish they were my size-I would have grabbed them



http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Black-Peep-toe-Pumps-w-gold-heel_W0QQitemZ180270029882QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ I love those too!


----------



## sara999

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...731cat6000734cat11000734cat8450745cat17520738
38.5 rozissimo (sp??)


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...731cat6000734cat11000734cat8450745cat17520738
40

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...731cat6000734cat11000734cat8450745cat17520738
38, kika


----------



## Leilani:)

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Did a TPF'r list these? I remember watching them last week on Ebay... I have a pair of black suede VP's which is the only reason I was hesitant to buy them, but I live i Miami and wear slingbacks everyday. NP's are my fav and i could use my 25% live discount and get them for a steal, but i dont know if I should hold out for something more expensive where it will make more of a dent....decisions decisions...


----------



## bambolina

chanell0ve said:


> Glitter Np sz 7 http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-GLITTER-NUMERO-PRIVE-SHOES-37-7_W0QQitemZ120287313936QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120287313936&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


 
Why oh why is it not Xmas bonus time yet??


----------



## Leilani:)

^ why o why is my foot not a half size smaller...lol


----------



## evolkatie

not allowed


----------



## Leilani:)

Ha!!!! I knew it was a TPF'r, i just couldnt remember who! Im strongly thinking of buying them. I will know by tomorrow for sure. I'm a perfect 37.5 and live in slingbacks. Im just on ban and trying to see how I can justify another pair of black suede shoes,lol.


----------



## TrixieBoo

Red Very Noeud in 38 - http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ab Fab! Drool worthy!


----------



## evolkatie

pink fontanettes 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-PINK-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## TheMainer

Rare BNIB 38.5 biege canvas and tan croc:
http://cgi.ebay.com/VERY-RARE-BNIB-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Found them through this cute little site: christianlouboutinoutlet.com


----------



## rdgldy

evolkatie said:


> pink fontanettes 39.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-PINK-HEELS-39-5_W0QQitemZ160265778248Q
> QihZ006QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Gorgeous and my size!  Too bad I have the NP in fuschia suede already........


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/products/detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=2081939573&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2041639855&N=959+4294967251&Ne=16&Nu=Product+ID&Ntk=all&Ntt=louboutin&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial
$374.40 
Black Lova slingbacks Size 36.5
Red 7 & 9.5


----------



## shoecrazy

These aren't a particularly good deal but I think it's rare to find size 34.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/To-Die-For-Chri...8402285QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hlp_28

shoecrazy said:


> These aren't a particularly good deal but I think it's rare to find size 34.5
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/To-Die-For-Christian-Louboutin-Sequins-Decollete-Heels_W0QQitemZ180268402285QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItem


 
Mmmmm love this but not sure whether it will fit me .... I am usually a CL 35, any opinions ladies???


----------



## laureenthemean

hlp_28 said:


> Mmmmm love this but not sure whether it will fit me .... I am usually a CL 35, any opinions ladies???



If you're usually a 35 in CL, these would be too small.  You'd need a 35 or 35.5.


----------



## hlp_28

laureenthemean said:


> If you're usually a 35 in CL, these would be too small. You'd need a 35 or 35.5.


 
Thanks Laureen. Wish these are sz 35


----------



## luxlover

4.5 in Decollete....i didnt even know they made shoes that small


----------



## KillerTofu

Wow, if the heel height on those 4.5 Decolletes is the same as on a pair of, say, 39.5 Decos, that's quite a pitch for the foot.


----------



## laureenthemean

Pewter Lady Gres, size 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ILOVEGUCCI

Is htis only promo for US residents?



karwood said:


> this is the promo code for EBAY 10% Off: CJULYFUN0810P
> 
> It expires July 29


----------



## sara999

ILOVEGUCCI said:


> Is htis only promo for US residents?


yes


----------



## angelsandsome

This is a beautiful shoe on sale and a few sizes available:
http://www.bobellisshoes.com/christianlouboutinblackpatenleatheropentoeanklestrapsndl.aspx


----------



## Leilani:)

Evolkatie, im PMing u


----------



## meggyg8r

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1217189991592

Champus available in a 38 now


----------



## rdgldy

black satin VPs, size 7
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## jh4200

Further reductions at footcandy:

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=29&dept=F&manufacturer=LOU&category=SAL


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Oh I would have been REALLY mad if the red Ambrosinas were still available in my size. Good thing they're not, so I don't feel so bad about buying them at first cut!


----------



## daisyduke947

AHH the suede Lady Gres are in my price bracket! I'm just not thrilled with the colour...

Can you dye suede?


----------



## JuneHawk

daisyduke947 said:


> AHH the suede Lady Gres are in my price bracket! I'm just not thrilled with the colour...
> 
> Can you dye suede?



I was thinking the same.


----------



## more_CHOOS

daisyduke947 said:


> AHH the suede Lady Gres are in my price bracket! I'm just not thrilled with the colour...
> 
> Can you dye suede?


 
I think you can dye suede.  I would if my cobbler give the go...(but good thing no more in my size or I would have done it.

http://www.ehow.com/how_2141130_dye-suede.html


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Ugh, then I really want these then. Let's keep our fingers crossed that they stay available for another two weeks. Just need one more paycheck...

Do you know what the return policy is at footcandy?


----------



## more_CHOOS

^^ YAY! I just ordered the red Ambrosinas.  Thanks jh4200 for posting.  I've been eyeing these for awhile but didn't want to spend $600, now that it's only $425, I can sleep better at night and not feel so guilty.


----------



## jh4200

You have 30 days to return, but for sale merchandise they only give a store credit - it doesn't expire as far as I know, but it's also not your money back.


----------



## more_CHOOS

daisyduke947 said:


> ^ Ugh, then I really want these then. Let's keep our fingers crossed that they stay available for another two weeks. Just need one more paycheck...
> 
> Do you know what the return policy is at footcandy?


 
On sales merchandise, you only get store credit.  Must be returned within 30 days.

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=30#section2

edit: JH4200 you beat me to it...


----------



## jh4200

You're very welcome, more_Choos!  I really wanted those shoes myself, but when I tried them on at NM my foot either slipped right out of them in 39.5 or hung over the edge in 39!  I'm glad someone's going to get them!


----------



## daisyduke947

Thanks! For some reason, I was having problems getting onto the site.


----------



## more_CHOOS

jh4200 said:


> You're very welcome, more_Choos! I really wanted those shoes myself, but when I tried them on at NM my foot either slipped right out of them in 39.5 or hung over the edge in 39! I'm glad someone's going to get them!


 
Hmm...I wonder how the sizing is on them...I searched in the Sizing thread and they say it's TTS, so I hope it fits!


----------



## jh4200

I'm sure you'll be fine, I think it's just that some shoes weren't meant to go on some feet, and the Ambrosina is one I just can't wear!  Good luck!


----------



## meggyg8r

I really love those Zoups on footcandy.com but I almost feel guilty getting flat CLs... I think they are a good backup for my wedding shoes though in case I can't take the heels all night!  Decisions decisions..


----------



## JetSetGo!

I'd love to buy those Ambrosinas! Ahhh! So many shoes!!!!!


Black Leather Decolzep 37 Used, $250 starting
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rdgldy

more_Choos, the ambrosinas are beautiful.  I managed to stay away this time-they are my size but I don't see much use for them in my life right now.  Enjoy them!


----------



## CMAT

Thanks for the update on footcandy! I ordered the Lady Gres...I like the color and think it would be nice for fall but perhaps I'll try to dye them too (I'd love them in black since they'd be more "useful"---seems it'd be easy enough for my shoemaker to do). I also love that there's no tax from them too for me (always tax in NY it seems) I agree the ambrosinas are beautiful too!! But I stopped myself before I added them to my bag too


----------



## mjvictamonte

I wish these were my size so I could fit into them. this is one style that cannot be padded  hahahah

Alta Perla size 39 BIN $520 or best offer...stunning stunning shoe! Someone grab them before I convince myself a 39 will fit me!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110273601854&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=001


----------



## mjvictamonte

White ambrosinas size 39.5 starting bid $450 BIN $499...another _great_ deal


----------



## mjvictamonte

Black decollete with wood platform (decolzep???) slightly used...size 37 starting bid $250 BIN $299


----------



## shopalot

mjvictamonte said:


> White ambrosinas size 39.5 starting bid $450 BIN $499...another _great_ deal



Link! Link!
Where's the link!!!!


----------



## evolkatie

shopalot said:


> Link! Link!
> Where's the link!!!!


http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Leilani:)

Is it just me, or did the Live discount just end??? I was looking a few hours ago and it was working but now its nowhere to be found. Arggggg!!!


----------



## mjvictamonte

Oh man can't believe I forgot the links!

Ambrosinas:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Decollettes (decolzeps):
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JuneHawk

Leilani:) said:


> Is it just me, or did the Live discount just end??? I was looking a few hours ago and it was working but now its nowhere to be found. Arggggg!!!



I don't see it either!  Oh, no....!  I was going to use it to buy a pair of lace pigalle!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Leilani:) said:


> Is it just me, or did the Live discount just end??? I was looking a few hours ago and it was working but now its nowhere to be found. Arggggg!!!


 
It's still showing up when I search. It's at 20%.


----------



## rdgldy

it's back-I had it at 25%, then it dropped to 20!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Now it's back at 25%.


----------



## funandsun

My Purse Addiction said:


> Now it's back at 25%.


 
I can find the link through live.com but when I click through to eBay it doesn't show the 25%?


----------



## Leilani:)

it only seems to show it when you actually click Buy It now. Then it will show you what u will get in cash back. the interesting thing is its switching between 20 and 25% but I did both and the cashback amount was the same. Weird?


----------



## KillerTofu

Maybe not a super great deal, but definitely HTF. Beyooootiful lilac Pin-ups, size 37. SB $499, BIN $599. 







http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## evolkatie

Omg those are sooo pretty.


----------



## jh4200

Those pinups are gorgeous!   Someone get them!


----------



## Leilani:)

^ those r insanely adorable


----------



## shoecrazy

Was ledaatomica looking for those? I think they're around her size...


----------



## chanell0ve

Eeerr im not seeing the cash back icon when they link me to ebay..


----------



## rdgldy

keep trying


----------



## My Purse Addiction

shoecrazy said:


> Was ledaatomica looking for those? I think they're around her size...


 
Her signature says she needs a 37.5 but I wonder if she could squeeze into a 37. Did someone already PM her?


----------



## Leilani:)

chanell0ve said:


> Eeerr im not seeing the cash back icon when they link me to ebay..




You aren't going to see it until you actually click on the BUY IT NOW option for an item. once u click BIN it will take u to the confirm page. On that page it will show u the amount u will get in cashback. Then u can decide if u want to go thru with it.


----------



## funandsun

Leilani:) said:


> You aren't going to see it until you actually click on the BUY IT NOW option for an item. once u click BIN it will take u to the confirm page. On that page it will show u the amount u will get in cashback. Then u can decide if u want to go thru with it.


 
I think she's talking about the icon on the top of the page that shows up when you've clicked through live.com.
I didn't see it with 25% (and nothing showed up when I did a BIN)  but I did with 20% (and it worked.)


----------



## Leilani:)

Hmmmm, with  the 20% I dont have an icon. The only time I see anything is when i do BIN...


----------



## chanell0ve

funandsun said:


> I think she's talking about the icon on the top of the page that shows up when you've clicked through live.com.
> I didn't see it with 25% (and nothing showed up when I did a BIN) but I did with 20% (and it worked.)


yes, i only saw it when it was 20%. I tried when it was 25% but i didnt see the icon and when i clicked BIN i didnt see it there either..


----------



## chanell0ve

so confusing


----------



## fige

Simple 85s in dark brown
35, 36, 36.5, 37.5
$455

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...en&group=&season=SPRING/SUMMER&seasProdID=47I


----------



## JuneHawk

I only see 20%


----------



## lvpiggy

rdgldy said:


> beautiful graffiti clichys size 39http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-5-Velvet-CLICHY-120-Graffiti-Sz-39_W0QQitemZ120287772794QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

darn piggy feet, GROW!


----------



## more_CHOOS

rdgldy said:


> more_Choos, the ambrosinas are beautiful. I managed to stay away this time-they are my size but I don't see much use for them in my life right now. Enjoy them!


 
Yea, it was a definate "buy now, think later" moment for me.


----------



## more_CHOOS

White Simples szz 38.5 $416

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/products/detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=2089407071&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2077036567&N=933&Nao=144&Ne=16&Nu=Product+ID&Ntk=all&Ntt=louboutin&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial


----------



## laureenthemean

KillerTofu said:


> Maybe not a super great deal, but definitely HTF. Beyooootiful lilac Pin-ups, size 37. SB $499, BIN $599.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting



Argh, why aren't these my size?  I want some Pin-ups so badly!



shoecrazy said:


> Was ledaatomica looking for those? I think they're around her size...



Leda wanted Bibas, I don't think she mentioned anything about Pin-ups.


----------



## sara999

ugh i'd LOVE a pair of pinups!!


----------



## shoecrazy

Olive suede castillanas, size 38 - $629.99 (I would try to negotiate this down though)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sara999

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...3QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101
NIB pewter lady gres, 39.5 - $600 starting

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...5QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101
black croc mary jane zeppas (dunno official name), sz 41. not cheap though...almost $3K

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...6QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101
nude declics sz 38, BIN $575

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...3QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101
super colourful wedges, 40.5, BIN $699.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101
red NP w/gold tip & hell, sz 35, BIN $490 (cheap!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101
black satin body double sz 40, BIN $699.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...2QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101
blue karey VP sz 39.5, BIN $799.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...0QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101
silver greasepaint jolies, sz 41, BIN $495 (cheap!!!!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101
black snakeskin altadama (wow these are already on ebay!), loads of size for $1.5K

http://cgi.ebay.com/675-CHRISTIAN-L...4QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101
41.5 velvet graffiti pigalles (advertised as decollettes...but they aren't!)


----------



## LaDonna

yellow python simples 35.5 BIN $489

http://cgi.ebay.com/Delicious-Chris...hash=item180270645013&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## joanniii

I want greasepaint jolies


----------



## letsgoshopping

laureenthemean said:


> Leda wanted Bibas, I don't think she mentioned anything about Pin-ups.


 
Leda's 'wishlist' in her signature also says she wants a pair of jewel tone Pinups in size 37.5. Those would have been 1/2 size too small for her though.


----------



## letsgoshopping

Not a good deal at all but HTF
Nude patent VPs with gold tip size 37.5 BIN $1399


----------



## meggyg8r

White Ambrosinas in 39.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## meggyg8r

White Pony Hair and Crystals (don't know style name but they are SUPER cute!!) in a 38

Very high priced but still cute.  Wish I could afford them!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330256727522&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## sara999

joanniii said:


> I want greasepaint jolies


i want them without the bow!


----------



## rdgldy

more_CHOOS said:


> Yea, it was a definate "buy now, think later" moment for me.


Oh, I certainly can relate to that!!!


----------



## rdgldy

shoecrazy said:


> Olive suede castillanas, size 38 - $629.99 (I would try to negotiate this down though)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Castillana-Prive-Shoes-Pumps-38-7-5
> 
> _W0QQitemZ180270565489QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Too small for me, but she is not big on negotiating price!


----------



## laureenthemean

letsgoshopping said:


> Leda's 'wishlist' in her signature also says she wants a pair of jewel tone Pinups in size 37.5. Those would have been 1/2 size too small for her though.


Ooohh, must have missed the update in her sig.  Thanks!


----------



## lorrmich

don't know if this was posted
Tortoise VP size 39 used
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200242265203&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010


----------



## lorrmich

another tortoise VP size 35.5 used but great price
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hash=item170244650796&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## sharbear508

more_CHOOS said:


> Yea, it was a definate "buy now, think later" moment for me.


 
LOL!


----------



## more_CHOOS

lorrmich said:


> another tortoise VP size 35.5 used but great price
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VERY-PRIVE-TORTOISE-PUMP-35-5-36_W0QQitemZ170244650796QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170244650796&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


 
I got those...with the 20% off...YAY!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

more_CHOOS said:


> I got those...with the 20% off...YAY!!!


 
I'm glad you did because I would have bought them.. and I DON'T wear brown! 
Congrats!!! I can't wait to see what they look like on!


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ Again I hope they fit because the seller says they fit a 36 and I'm a true 35.  It would suck if I don't fit it.  Again another "buy now, think later" moment.  These moments are costing me so much $$$.  6 pairs in one week...I am so bad....DH is SOOOOO going to kill me.  I'm just going to hide them all and showcase one every month for the next 6 months, that way he won't be as mad.  I can probably get by with telling him about 2 of them in August since it's my birthday!!!


----------



## themgdinosaur

more_CHOOS said:


> ^ Again I hope they fit because the seller says they fit a 36 and I'm a true 35. It would suck if I don't fit it. Again another "buy now, think later" moment. These moments are costing me so much $$$. 6 pairs in one week...I am so bad....DH is SOOOOO going to kill me. I'm just going to hide them all and showcase one every month for the next 6 months, that way he won't be as mad. I can probably get by with telling him about 2 of them in August since it's my birthday!!!


 
I'm a true 36, but I got size 37. After two painful wears (tried to keep them on my feet and sufferred cramps doing that), I decided to sell them. I tried insoles and heel grips, but they didn't work! I am forever trying to find a 36 now, so if they don't fit you, please list them on eBay!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Pewter Bling Blings (used) sz 39.5 BIN $549 OBO 

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-CHRIST...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

themgdinosaur said:


> I'm a true 36, but I got size 37. After two painful wears (tried to keep them on my feet and sufferred cramps doing that), I decided to sell them. I tried insoles and heel grips, but they didn't work! I am forever trying to find a 36 now, so if they don't fit you, please list them on eBay!!


 

Will do...I'm so sad to think that I probably have to let them go before I even got them .   And to think, it would have been my first VP


----------



## themgdinosaur

more_CHOOS said:


> Will do...I'm so sad to think that I probably have to let them go before I even got them . And to think, it would have been my first VP


 
Oh man, it does sound very sad!! Don't you find a lot of deals in your size? I sometimes wish I am half a size smaller so I can get more of the great deals...

Do try them on, put heel grips and insoles, etc. You will really love the pattern!


----------



## lorrmich

more_CHOOS said:


> Will do...I'm so sad to think that I probably have to let them go before I even got them . And to think, it would have been my first VP


 
I think there is a good chance they might fit you.  Especially with some pads in them.  Most people either do TTs or 1/2 size up for VP and since these are only 1/2 size up from your regular size, it seems you might have a good chance.  And the price was unbelievable!!!  Congrats


----------



## 8seventeen19

I think they will fit too with some heel grips. Let me know if they don't! 

Because I need another shoe that I will have to go buy outfits to wear!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ LOL, shoeaddict! That's why I passed on the tortoise VPs. I love the look of the shoe, but I don't really wear brown or colors that would compliment the beautiful tortoise print. But if I should just follow your lead and purchase a separate tortoise VP wardrobe! 

I hope they fit more_CHOOS!


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ thanks all...I hope so too!


----------



## shoecrazy

more_CHOOS - I'm a US 8 and all my VPs are 38.5s. I could easily do a 39 with pads under the ball of my feet though.


----------



## LaDonna

black dotted peep-toe pump 41





http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## LaDonna

black joli's 38.5 





http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## karwood

javascript:popUp('/store/catalog/pr...d29290103&yB=mg_prod29290103',570,565,'yes'); 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








$499


http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat211103cat211105cat221007


----------



## karwood

38 and 40 $540

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat211103cat211105cat221007


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ I heard that NM will change from 20% to 40% Aug 5 and then all to the Last Call Centers after that.


----------



## irishiris8

Congrats on your find, *more_choos*!


----------



## funandsun

LaDonna said:


> black dotted peep-toe pump 41
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


 
Argghh!!  If they were 40% off I would totally buy these!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

more_CHOOS said:


> ^ I heard that NM will change from 20% to 40% Aug 5 and then all to the Last Call Centers after that.


 Oh man, where did you hear that?  If they are doing that, I need to take back a pair of Manolos and see if I can get them again (they are available for right now...)  HMMMMM....


----------



## more_CHOOS

^^Thanks Iris!  Seller just called and said she was shipping them out today.  I can't wait.  Will definately post pics of those and of all my CL's when the Ambrosinas come in.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Meggy, I talked to an SA at NM yesterday.  I think they are presaling also, not sure though.  You might want  to check to make sure.


----------



## JetSetGo!

LaDonna said:


> black dotted peep-toe pump 41
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760



These are so pretty. The "dots" are actually made up of little beads.


----------



## meggyg8r

presaling again?  gotta love NM.  I wonder if they'll be having the sale online as well... guess I will be abstaining from wearing the shoes until I find out whether or not I'll be able to get them at 40% off!  sigh..


----------



## funandsun

Size 10  $425
http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/CHRIS...3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/441219981B/sts/sr_women80


----------



## irishiris8

Sidenote- *meggyg8r* your avatar is SOOOO cute!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ hehe thanks irish!! That's my baby Boston Terrier.. he's 3 weeks old in that picture! He was born on the 4th of July!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Toffee Goya Boot 36.5 $573
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## irishiris8

Tiger NPs, 40.5  TPFer
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&sspagename=ADME%3AB%3ASS%3AMOTORS%3A1123&viewitem=&item=170244413341

Love, love, love these!  Trying hard to resist    Quick, someone buy them before I break my ban!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Hehehehehe! Those are mine! I think you should break your ban! :ninja:


----------



## jh4200

Seriously, if those were a little smaller, my ban would be over!  (not like I've been keeping it that well anyway!)


----------



## mistyknightwin

meggyg8r said:


> presaling again? gotta love NM. I wonder if they'll be having the sale online as well... guess I will be abstaining from wearing the shoes until I find out whether or not I'll be able to get them at 40% off! sigh..


I knew I wasn't the only one waiting for the 40% sale! I'm waiting to buy 2 dresses and a pair of shoes...lol


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
size 35.5 yellow $330.40


----------



## rdgldy

JetSetGo! said:


> Toffee Goya Boot 36.5 $573
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


Love those!!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-GORGEOUS-C...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

These are SO gorgeous! I wish they were my size!!! Sz 40 $199!


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ wow pretty!  Thank goodness they are not my size...I have "problems" right now...


----------



## 8seventeen19

You're the same size as me... I'd definitely put up a fight for those!


----------



## more_CHOOS

shoeaddictklw said:


> You're the same size as me... I'd definitely put up a fight for those!


 
Maybe we can share so it won't be as expensive.  I buy the S/S collection and you buy the F/W collection


----------



## 8seventeen19

GOOD Idea!!!


----------



## jh4200

Sharing sounds like a great idea!  I often wish that I had a close friend who was as into shoes as I am - but sadly, no one available.  Not to mention most of my friends have really small and dainty feet, which I definitely do not!


----------



## 8seventeen19

You let me know when you get these: Purple Suede Lady Gres sz 35
I just noticed that all your wants are my wants!

We'll definitely have to swap something for a little bit!


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ Let me know when you get back to Dallas.


----------



## 8seventeen19

THAT's RIGHT! You're in Dallas!! Hopefully soon.. very, very soon.


----------



## peachi521

Footcandy Shoes just did another markdown of their inventory... amazing deals, amazing prices... 

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=29&dept=F&manufacturer=LOU&category=SAL

I really really want the Lady Gres (they even have my size!) but I'm on CL timeout... just bought a pair of yo yo zeppas in kid


----------



## KillerTofu

Sorry, I'm desperate. I've tried using the search function, but I can't find the thread where it was explained, and when I go to live.com, I keep going circles and can't seem to find it. 

If anyone knows how to get the live.com discount, please explain here.


----------



## rdgldy

really pretty-

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VIOLA-SHOES-CRYSTALS-9-5-1070_W0QQitemZ190240468361QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190240468361&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318#ebayphotohosting


----------



## hmwe46

Here ya go!!!



hmwe46 said:


> M'soft is trying to drive advertising and traffic thru their web site, live.com
> 
> If you use their search engine to locate a BIN with PP on eBay, then you can get up to a $250 rebate from M'soft directly.
> 
> Triple win!!!
> 
> Just go to live.com
> Search for your product
> Follow the ebay links
> BIN on a BIN item with PP
> You will see the Cashback $$ before you check out
> 
> I did it


----------



## hmwe46

KillerTofu said:


> Sorry, I'm desperate. I've tried using the search function, but I can't find the thread where it was explained, and when I go to live.com, I keep going circles and can't seem to find it.
> 
> If anyone knows how to get the live.com discount, please explain here.



Merged- lots of info here


----------



## KillerTofu

KillerTofu said:


> Sorry, I'm desperate. I've tried using the search function, but I can't find the thread where it was explained, and when I go to live.com, I keep going circles and can't seem to find it.
> 
> If anyone knows how to get the live.com discount, please explain here.




Oh, this was the thread? :shame:  Thanks so much!

ETA: OK, so I tried to follow the steps above, but after I searched for the product, there were no eBay links to follow. Am I doing something wrong, or is the promotion over?


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ it's at 20% right now.

The easiest way I can explain how to do it is to:

-type www.live.com in your browser
-search for 'ebay louboutin' (without quotes)
-at the very top under the search bar there will be a box shaded gray that will say Louboutin in blue and then www.ebay.com next to it.  there will also be a little graphic with a $ symbol that looks like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




-click on above graphic and it will route you to eBay
-search for anything you want, or go to my ebay and get your item from there
-make sure to check out within an hour or you won't be able to get the 20% (but all I think you need to do is go through these steps again and you can get the discount).

HTH.. I was so confused by the instructions from other people.. this is all you really need to do.

EDIT:  after clicking through to eBay make sure this graphic is at the top middle of your browser, after the eBay symbol:


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Yep, that's how it worked for me. I'm getting $95 back which is a great deal! Definitely worth it.


----------



## 8seventeen19

so so SOOOO sad these aren't my size!!!  
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hash=item280250962950&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318
GREEN VNs Sz 38 .99 NR!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

These too 
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




NR Seller has sizes 38, 39, & 40


----------



## meggyg8r

oh man those green VNs are hot!!! seller says they're a 38 though and in the pic they are a 38.5 .. watch out for that ladies.  If they are my size I may have to bid.

btw, how do these shoes run?  I had some Decolletes in a 38 and they were too small, but I generally wear a 7.5 in heels and an 8 in flats.  I am so confused on my CL sizing..


----------



## 8seventeen19

These are TTS. I am normally a 35.5 in most things. I have one thats a 35.5 and I have one thats a 36. Slingbacks are more forgiving.  GET THEM!!  I  this color!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I think they are a 38.5 which I'm pretty sure would be too big.  I think I need a 37.5, 38 at the largest.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ note, I asked the seller about the sizing and they are, in fact, a 38.5, she just mis-typed the auction.  So, ladies, be aware of that!  and go get em!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Aw that stinks... The seller is actually a PF member and authenticated them in the other thread..


----------



## evolkatie

I didnt know where to post this but... foot petals on sale at nordies

http://shop.nordstrom.com/SR?KeyWord=foot+petals&searchorigin=KeywordSearch


----------



## laureenthemean

I'm still not sure about those VPs.  No offense to the seller, but there aren't enough pictures to tell, and we've had tPFers who have sold fakes before.


----------



## more_CHOOS

thanks Katie


----------



## evolkatie

awesome! i wish they sold single colored 3 packs


----------



## lorrmich

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ I think they are a 38.5 which I'm pretty sure would be too big. I think I need a 37.5, 38 at the largest.


 
Don't totally dismiss them if you love them and you can get them at the right price.  For me the VN were tight in the back by the elastic.  I wear an american 38.5 and I was definitely more comfortable in the 39.5 then the 39.  I didnt notice much difference in the length, except where it dug into my heel. Maybe I just got a pair that the elastic was very tight and hadn't stretched yet.  Also, I would think a cobbler could easily shorten the strap if it was too big.  Just a thought


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
$197.60 size 38 Red
Laced Espadrille


----------



## daisyduke947

^ That laced vamp is very unique. They would be very cool to have.


----------



## KillerTofu

I'm in such a panic right now! So, I followed the instructions for the live.com discount, and scored my *UHG*, _BUT_ (and it's a big but) the only reason I bought them was because I was counting on the discount. Now, when I click on the "Get Cash Back" button in the message on my eBay account that says I earned cash back, the link keeps timing out and saying "problem loading page"! EEK! I'm actually shaking and about to cry because if I would have never gotten the shoes if it weren't for the cashback!
Has anyone else had problems with the link being busy? Should I just keep trying?  

Oh, sorry, I'm freaking out so much I forgot to thank *meggyg8r* for your detailed, easy-to-follow instructions, with graphics and everything!   Thanks, girl!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ There is a way to get through that. Hopefully, someone will post it, because I can't remember how.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Just try it again later...if it doesn't work then you can always email them.


----------



## KillerTofu

Yeah, I'll keep trying. Besides, I wasn't going to get the $ for 60 days, anyway. I'll just keep trying. Thanks!


----------



## more_CHOOS

And if it makes you feel any better, my first purchase using the Live cashback still hasn't even shown up yet (all my other ones have though), but they keep emailing me telling me that they're working on correcting the problem and in the meantime my 60 days start from the day I purchased them.  They send me weekly emails reminding me that they haven't forgotten me yet, which is nice!!!


----------



## fige

Excuse my ignorance, but do they actually send you the money? Or do they just deposit it into your paypal account?


----------



## more_CHOOS

you can choose whether or not you want it deposited into your bank account, paypal account or send you a check..


----------



## funandsun

The discount is back up to 25% now!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Sad thing is there is nothing in my size that I am drooling over-figures!!!


----------



## funandsun

rdgldy said:


> Sad thing is there is nothing in my size that I am drooling over-figures!!!


 
I feel the same way!  I keep searching and searching, hoping that someone will list something new that I just have to buy!!!


----------



## KillerTofu

Yeah, it's back up to 25%, but none of the links to the cashback account page are working. I've been trying for hours to claim my cash back ($175!) and still no luck.


----------



## laureenthemean

KillerTofu said:


> Yeah, it's back up to 25%, but none of the links to the cashback account page are working. I've been trying for hours to claim my cash back ($175!) and still no luck.



Don't worry, just wait until tomorrow.  This happened to me too.


----------



## funandsun

KillerTofu said:


> Yeah, it's back up to 25%, but none of the links to the cashback account page are working. I've been trying for hours to claim my cash back ($175!) and still no luck.


 
I got it to work.  I went to Live.com and did a search on Wii.  It showed me the 25% icon and it went through to eBay with the icon on the top of the eBay page.  I tested it on a BIN and it worked.


----------



## KillerTofu

Thanks for the reassurance, laureen. I really panicked at first; this evening has been an emotional roller coaster, but I knew I could count on my girls to get me through!


----------



## more_CHOOS

I wonder why some people don't put the size in the listing?

Espadrilles sz 38.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

more_CHOOS said:


> I wonder why some people don't put the size in the listing?
> 
> Espadrilles sz 38.5
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


These are size 39.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Not sure the name of this style
I like these styles for some reason...

sz 36 BIN $250 

http://cgi.ebay.com/695-Black-Wht-C...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

Thanks Laureen.  I just saw 8.5 and assumed it was a 38.5.


----------



## laureenthemean

more_CHOOS said:


> Thanks Laureen.  I just saw 8.5 and assumed it was a 38.5.


Yeah, I wish the seller wouldn't just assume US sizing like that.


----------



## Chins4

Silver grease Jolie Noueds sz41 BIN $495

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...hash=item360074897303&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318

Red Karey Decollete 37.5 BIN $590

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BRAND-NEW-Chr...hash=item120288647425&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

For help with Live Search, I pulled this from an older thread.



My Purse Addiction said:


> Yes, thanks to a link someone posted on the main Deals and Steals thread. A few of my friends were having problems with theirs too- whenever we clicked on the yellow button through ebay or tried to paste a link we got the "Internet Explorer cannot display the page" error message. Here's how I got it to work (thanks to a tPFer!!!)
> 
> Originally Posted by *OMGxBecky*
> 
> 
> _*Get CashBack not connecting to live.com*_
> _If you're a TWC/RR customer and you're unable to access the Get Cash Back button in My Message to create your account, do this:_
> _1) Goto http://ww23.rr.com/prefs.php (or whatever redirection service is for your area). You can also find this out by typing tracert cashbackaccount.search.live.com on a cmd box and use the IP addresss of the last server hit._
> _2) Select disable redirection (this is the first option - web address redirection service). _
> 
> _Worked for me... _


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
size 40 Black $393
patent platorm T-strap sandal


----------



## JetSetGo!

I could just die!!!! I want those so badly. But I'm a 41!!!! And broke-asss!


----------



## kaeleigh

JetSetGo! said:


> I could just die!!!! I want those so badly. But I'm a 41!!!! And broke-asss!


 
Are these called Kika? I love them with the gold toe. I checked on ebay and didn't see any listed with a gold toe, however without the gold toe they are listed at more money.


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ I think they are called the Ernesta Plateau


----------



## more_CHOOS

Olive green w/ black tip Ernesta Plateau sz 36.5 BIN $375

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kaeleigh

more_CHOOS said:


> ^ I think they are called the Ernesta Plateau


 
WOW Thanks! Okay they are going for more on ebay than I thought.


----------



## meggyg8r

KillerTofu said:


> I'm in such a panic right now! So, I followed the instructions for the live.com discount, and scored my *UHG*, _BUT_ (and it's a big but) the only reason I bought them was because I was counting on the discount. Now, when I click on the "Get Cash Back" button in the message on my eBay account that says I earned cash back, the link keeps timing out and saying "problem loading page"! EEK! I'm actually shaking and about to cry because if I would have never gotten the shoes if it weren't for the cashback!
> Has anyone else had problems with the link being busy? Should I just keep trying?
> 
> Oh, sorry, I'm freaking out so much I forgot to thank *meggyg8r* for your detailed, easy-to-follow instructions, with graphics and everything!  Thanks, girl!


 

KillerTofu you are quite welcome!!  I went through the other instructions other people had written and I was confused too.. I don't know why they couldn't just write the steps down like that.. so much simpler! Glad you got it to work finally!!!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446174760&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709487&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1217339513500&ev19=1:3
Size 39.5 Black
size 38 taupe
$255.90
Kika T-strap


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446174759&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709363&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1217339513498&ev19=1:2
size 38 Red $289.90
coxienelle 100 T-strap


----------



## sharbear508

OMG I wish these were my size!!!



Chins4 said:


> Silver grease Jolie Noueds sz41 BIN $495
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-JOLI-NOEUD-Silver-Bow-Shoes-41_W0QQitemZ360074897303QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item360074897303&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

more_CHOOS said:


> ^ I think they are called the Ernesta Plateau



That's it! 
I would love a pair of these....*sigh*


----------



## JetSetGo!

Red Patent Coxinelle 38
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1217342820688&ev19=6:1


----------



## JetSetGo!

Nude Declic 38.5
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## funandsun

http://www1.yoox.com/searchresult.a...earch/loboutin/toll/A/x/0/y/0/ipp/10/gender/D


$352 - size 6              






$415 - sizes 6, 7, 9


----------



## shoecrazy

Red graffiti clichy 100 size 39 - $229 BIN


----------



## LaDonna

pink/bronze privatita size 36
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## LaDonna

patent leather zip bootie size 36.5
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## peachi521

shoecrazy said:


> Red graffiti clichy 100 size 39 - $229 BIN



Wow... how do the clichy's run?


----------



## evolkatie

buy now think later!!! it's such a good deal!


----------



## shopalot

evolkatie said:


> buy now think later!!! it's such a good deal!



don't tempt me!


----------



## evolkatie

the live discount will bring it down to less than $200!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

That is an AMAZING deal!


----------



## LavenderIce

peachi521 said:


> Wow... how do the clichy's run?


 
Take your decollete, rolando or declic size, so either a half size or full size up.


----------



## LavenderIce

evolkatie said:


> the live discount will bring it down to less than $200!!


 
That's awesome!


----------



## shopalot

evolkatie said:


> the live discount will bring it down to less than $200!!



Too bad it does not work for Canadians!


----------



## meggyg8r

Does anyone know what style this is and how they run?
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Black...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Ohmigod, waaant!


----------



## LavenderIce

meggyg8r said:


> Does anyone know what style this is and how they run?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Black-Satin-Pumps-Heels-Shoes-37-5-NEW_W0QQitemZ160265208169QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I've never seen this shoe IRL or other pics, but based on your siggy, it looks like they'll work for you.


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

These should be my size... 
Size 40 GREEN(!!!) Passmules only $299 BIN


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/OMG-1-8K-Christ...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Monica Suede Boots Sz. 39 $484 NR
These are H O T!!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ those green passmules would go so well in your rainbow!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Patent Red Iowas Sz 36 $299


----------



## 8seventeen19

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ those green passmules would go so well in your rainbow!!


 
I know!! I've been watching for them in my size for a few weeks. I am trying not to repeat styles but those are SO cute!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I hear ya about not repeating styles..I'm trying to avoid that too!!!


----------



## lorrmich

shoecrazy said:


> Red graffiti clichy 100 size 39 - $229 BIN


 
any chance these would fit if my us size is 8.5.  I wear 38.5 in VP and 39 in most others?


----------



## snf8

in the sizing thread it says 1/2 size up from your us size for the clichy so i think it would work!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I bet so.. I wear a 35 in my VPs and 35.5 in most other things.. including all my closed toe shoes.


----------



## lorrmich

oh no, too late, it is no longer BIN,someone has placed a bid. It will probably go too high. It was a great buy at the $229. As Laureen says, buy now, think later (or something like that  I'm too late


----------



## laureenthemean

lorrmich said:


> oh no, too late, it is no longer BIN,someone has placed a bid. It will probably go too high. It was a great buy at the $229. As Laureen says, buy now, think later (or something like that  I'm too late


Actually, I think it's recommended to go a full size up for the Clichy 100.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Python Privatita 36
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## JetSetGo!

JetSetGo! said:


> Did anyone see these on eBay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The auction ended and I don't know if anyone actually bought them or not.




They're baaaack...Size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## daisyduke947

JetSetGo! said:


> They're baaaack...Size 37
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ohmigod, canIhavethose?! I wish the person put their own photos.


----------



## karwood

Specchio Very Prive 37 $770:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat271001


----------



## MsFrida

I need someone's help... and I didn't start a whole new thread about it cause I don't want to draw too much attention... but I decided to let go of the Madeleines cause it just didn't work out, and although the pics I took are great ebay shrinked them and they're all blurry on the listing... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150276931351


Is it way too bad or can you see them okay? I don't want anyone to report them as fake just cause the pics aren't too clear... I don't know what to do and I'm already so stressed out....


----------



## LavenderIce

MsFrida said:


> I need someone's help... and I didn't start a whole new thread about it cause I don't want to draw too much attention... but I decided to let go of the Madeleines cause it just didn't work out, and although the pics I took are great ebay shrinked them and they're all blurry on the listing...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150276931351
> 
> 
> Is it way too bad or can you see them okay? I don't want anyone to report them as fake just cause the pics aren't too clear... I don't know what to do and I'm already so stressed out....


 
They look clear to me.


----------



## angelsandsome

funandsun said:


> The discount is back up to 25% now!!!


 
I just used the live.com but am confused now on setting up an account with them which I understand you must do in order to get the cash transferred to your paypal account? Can someone who has gone through the entire process and rcd money back either post here or pm me? Thank you LOTS


----------



## MKWMDA

daisyduke947 said:


> ^ That laced vamp is very unique. They would be very cool to have.



I have them in black, in my photos in my profile. I LOVE them, but they look a little silly on me, being all platform-y, and me already being super tall. But they make your legs look SKINNY and they are really rather hot now that I think about it...hmm...they may get some use soon.

Not for a while though, as I am still in my all-black/mourning phase.


----------



## meggyg8r

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

Don't know name.. sequined peep-toe pump in 38.. HOTTTTT!!


----------



## LavenderIce

meggyg8r said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
> 
> Don't know name.. sequined peep-toe pump in 38.. HOTTTTT!!


 

They're the Very Prive in paillettes.  These are 38 in black.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I should have known that by now.


----------



## JetSetGo!

MsFrida said:


> I need someone's help... and I didn't start a whole new thread about it cause I don't want to draw too much attention... but I decided to let go of the Madeleines cause it just didn't work out, and although the pics I took are great ebay shrinked them and they're all blurry on the listing...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150276931351
> 
> 
> Is it way too bad or can you see them okay? I don't want anyone to report them as fake just cause the pics aren't too clear... I don't know what to do and I'm already so stressed out....



Isn't posting on eBay a PIA? It takes so much time! I love the sales interaction, but the posting is so annoying to me. Anyway, they look fab. Good luck.


----------



## JetSetGo!

daisyduke947 said:


> Ohmigod, canIhavethose?! I wish the person put their own photos.



If they were my size, I'd totally buy them....but you know I have a weakness...


----------



## daisyduke947

JetSetGo! said:


> If they were my size, I'd totally buy them....but you know I have a weakness...



I would buy them. They are my siiiize! I don't have enough money though. They are so gorgeous. I wish they were more like the Sing Sing and actually striped, like gold and silver striped.


And *MsFrida*, they look good. I want them! I wish they'd fit meee. 

*MKW*, thanks! They look great on you!


----------



## irishiris8

Ugh, if those Paillette VPs were a 40 I'd be soooo buying them right now!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Hot Pink Joli Slide 38
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## xegbl

*Privatita Python *

*Privatita Python 36*


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## xegbl

Joli Slides in Black Satin 37

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## xegbl

Green Lady Gres 40.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Green...hash=item150275297927&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
size 39.5  $462.40


----------



## more_CHOOS

xegbl said:


> *Privatita Python *
> 
> *Privatita Python 36*
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


 
I want those!!!  But I think it may be too big on me...


----------



## xegbl

more_CHOOS said:


> I want those!!! But I think it may be too big on me...


 
They have a strap and thus might be more forgiving...??  
It's a great deal, just get them and if they dun fit, u can always return them


----------



## kaeleigh

more_CHOOS said:


> I want those!!! But I think it may be too big on me...


 
PM *Magdalena* she just posted pics of the same shoe on July 25th.
I'm sure she could tell you how they fit. They are beautiful


----------



## lorrmich

kaeleigh said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
> size 39.5 $462.40


 
*thanks, kaeleigh *I just got them.  Not sure they are such a great price after they add shipping and tax (I'm in NY), but if they don't fit I can always return them, and that is a huge plus.  I have been wanting these


----------



## lorrmich

nude No Prive size 39 BIN or Best offer $895

http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-CHRISTIAN-...hash=item290249589511&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Suede Decolzep 39 starting $199
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hash=item150276980578&_trksid=p3911.m14.l1318


----------



## glamgrl921

random thought...anyone know for how long live.com will be offering the cash back discount?


----------



## JetSetGo!

I don't know if this has posted yet, but these are really unique  Seafoam/light blue Suede Heels 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rdgldy

so pretty!  any idea of sizing?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Not really. I would ask the seller. She said she's a 38 and they are a little big. But you never know it might be worth asking her for measurements. 


They are so Marie Antoinette!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Nude Marilou 41
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## xegbl

Black Joli-Noued Size 40, very good deal !!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## BellaShoes

Great purchase lorrmich! I would have snatched those up for certain...darn that NM and their cc policy. Why can't they accept debit!ush:


----------



## kaeleigh

lorrmich said:


> *thanks, kaeleigh *I just got them. Not sure they are such a great price after they add shipping and tax (I'm in NY), but if they don't fit I can always return them, and that is a huge plus. I have been wanting these


 
Lorrmich, Glad someone here got them. I love those boots...however they are not my size, which is good since I just bought the Triclo's in black this week.


----------



## laureenthemean

BellaShoes said:


> Great purchase lorrmich! I would have snatched those up for certain...darn that NM and their cc policy. Why can't they accept debit!ush:


If you buy from the website, they take everything.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Nude patent ballet slippers- size 38
on sale at Footcandyshoes.com for $262.50- wish these were 1/2 size bigger!!!

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=BALLERINA!LOU&csurl=%2Fistar%2Easp%3Fa%3D29%26dept%3DF%26manufacturer%3DLOU%26category%3DSAL%26


----------



## evolkatie

My Purse Addiction said:


> Nude patent ballet slippers- size 38
> on sale at Footcandyshoes.com for $262.50- wish these were 1/2 size bigger!!!
> 
> http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=BALLERINA!LOU&csurl=%2Fistar%2Easp%3Fa%3D29%26dept%3DF%26manufacturer%3DLOU%26category%3DSAL%26



Omg I want those!  I just started my ban


----------



## heat97

tons of stuff back on Saks Sale!!!!!
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductArray.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374305454847&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1217414578681&Special=S


----------



## JetSetGo!

Roccia Whipsnake VP 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hash=item180271423326&_trksid=p3911.m14.l1318


----------



## meggyg8r

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200242704004&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

Don't know the style name but these would make really cute wedding shoes!  I love the sparkly heel.


----------



## sneezz

My Purse Addiction said:


> Nude patent ballet slippers- size 38
> on sale at Footcandyshoes.com for $262.50- wish these were 1/2 size bigger!!!
> 
> http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=BALLERINA!LOU&csurl=%2Fistar%2Easp%3Fa%3D29%26dept%3DF%26manufacturer%3DLOU%26category%3DSAL%26




Saw those yesterday...I wish they were my size!


----------



## rdgldy

pony hair ballet flats, size 38    $248 or best offer
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rdgldy

cute older style-size 37 starting bid $199, BIN $300
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Christian-...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
size 38.5 Black
$596.80


----------



## kaeleigh

http://blissfulcouture.com/product_info.php?products_id=117
Purple Mary Janes
$335.40 / size 40.5


----------



## more_CHOOS

Paillette VP's sz 35 and 38.5 $746 + 20% off

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

Someone get the 35 before I do.  I really shouldn't buy anymore!!!


----------



## sharbear508

Really like the Lola Flores - on sale for $247.90...36, 37, 38 and 40 available...

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446174783&R=452595048682&P_name=Christian+Louboutin&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1215783211025


----------



## meggyg8r

^^I love the nude color.  I'd have a hard time staying away if that was the color available!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^above comment was to the paillettes...


----------



## JetSetGo!

kaeleigh said:


> http://blissfulcouture.com/product_info.php?products_id=117
> Purple Mary Janes
> $335.40 / size 40.5



those are so pretty.


----------



## angelsandsome

glamgrl921 said:


> random thought...anyone know for how long live.com will be offering the cash back discount?


 
I entered ebay louboutins today and they aren't offering any cash back percentages tried others as well and nada.


----------



## IslandSpice

JetSetGo! said:


> Roccia Whipsnake VP 38
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hash=item180271423326&_trksid=p3911.m14.l1318


 
Just FYI...these are the same pair this seller was trying to sell with Rodeodrivefashionista's photos. I am not saying they are fakes, but just wanted to caution prospective bidders.


----------



## shoecrazy

brown castillana - 37.5 - $475
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

mousse clou - 39 - $313
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## meggyg8r

angelsandsome said:


> I entered ebay louboutins today and they aren't offering any cash back percentages tried others as well and nada.


 
must be the live.com discount is over!!!! Didn't come up for me either, noooooo!


----------



## amymin

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Helmut in a 35! If only these were a 34.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ 34?? Do they make them that small??  That's so teeny!


----------



## fmd914

size 35

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?cmCat=search&itemId=prod53480053


----------



## Chins4

Blue Catwoman 37.5 and 38 are back £311

http://www.net-a-porter.com/intl/pr...els&siteID=0RpXOIXA500-fFJQ0iw390bNqUK_Gf_0Ig


----------



## more_CHOOS

NIB Pewter Bling Blings $699 szs 36 and 37

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

Same seller VP: w/ Burgundy tip sz 36 and 37 BIN $399

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

Leopard Pony Dickensera 38 200EUR

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...hash=item110275438373&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## laureenthemean

more_CHOOS said:


> NIB Pewter Bling Blings $699 szs 36 and 37
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLING-BLING-PEEP-TOE-PUMP-36-37_W0QQitemZ170245261540QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





more_CHOOS said:


> Same seller VP: w/ Burgundy tip sz 36 and 37 BIN $399
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VERY-PRIVE-PEEP-TOE-PUMP-36-37_W0QQitemZ170245266623QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I don't trust this seller.  All she has are stock photos, and says that the VPs can be "regular leather upon request."


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ I just purchased my Tortoise VP's from her and they were real.  Just got them in the mail today..sadly they are not staying since it was way too big for me!! =(


----------



## more_CHOOS

^  I guess she could be mixing some real with fakes...who knows...there's a possibility I guess....


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Patent Joli Noued Dorcet 38
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


Pink Sating Joli Slide 36.5 & 38.5
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Patent Joli Noued Dorcet 38.5
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## rdgldy

OMG!!!!! These are *amazing*............

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gourgeous-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^ WOW those are beautiful!


----------



## JuneHawk

rdgldy said:


> OMG!!!!! These are *amazing*............
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Gourgeous-Louboutin-SEVILLANA-Sz-37-7-Blk-Velvet_W0QQitemZ260269113471QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



If only they were a 38....


----------



## Milana

size 6.5

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...t221007&masterId=cat211105&index=0&cmCat=null


----------



## JetSetGo!

Newali Nude 39.5
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## sharbear508

JetSetGo! said:


> Pink Sating Joli Slide 36.5 & 38.5
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


 
Thanks for posting this *JSG*! 

I ordered the 36.5, but am not sure if they'll fit.  There was a thread where everyone said they went a 1/2 size up for this shoe, but I wasn't sure if they meant from their US size or from their normal CL size. If my normal CL size is a 36, will these fit me ladies??? TIA!


----------



## sharbear508

Ooooooo, silver Sometimes in size 42!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## meggyg8r

I usually wear a 7.5 US size in heels and got these in a 38 and they were very, very small.  My toes wouldn't even fit in them.  I wear a 37.5 or 38 in CLs... 36.5 might work fine for you.


----------



## glamgrl921

my size!! holy moley!!! that never happens.....i feel like i need to resist....maybe they will pop up again when nm goes down to 50%.


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446181164&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709487&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1217449459369&ev19=1:3
$309.90 size 37


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446185344&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709560&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1217449743981&ev19=1:8
size 39 $143.90


----------



## glamgrl921

beige sometimes in 41
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod53510036&cmCat=search&searchType=


----------



## sharbear508

meggyg8r said:


> I usually wear a 7.5 US size in heels and got these in a 38 and they were very, very small. My toes wouldn't even fit in them. I wear a 37.5 or 38 in CLs... 36.5 might work fine for you.


 
Thanks for the info *meggyg8r*! Fingers crossed they'll fit me then...although now I'm kinda worried they'll be too _small_. Aahhh, so complicated CL sizing is...


----------



## xegbl

meggyg8r said:


> I usually wear a 7.5 US size in heels and got these in a 38 and they were very, very small. My toes wouldn't even fit in them. I wear a 37.5 or 38 in CLs... 36.5 might work fine for you.


 
Think we wear the same size


----------



## more_CHOOS

^^Oooh I love the Cork African queen, wish they were my size.  But I think I'm on a BAN.


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446174746&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709790&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1217452477470&ev19=1:5
size 37 $295.90


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446181153&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709643&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1217452612770&ev19=1:2
size 37 Black $491.90


----------



## Kamilla850

I have never seen this color combo before - Purple and Green Anemone:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

The pictures make the shoe look red but the listing describes them as purple, I reached out to the seller to get better pics.  Is there anyway that I can make these work with my size 8 feet?


----------



## rdgldy

look red to me????


----------



## shoecrazy

^ I saw that listing - those look red (and green) to me! Maybe it's my monitor.


----------



## JuneHawk

They look red (and lovely!) to me too.


----------



## laureenthemean

I think it's the lighting in the photos.  I've seen these in pictures before, I think.


----------



## red*is*hot

Brown pump - great for work. Sorry don't know the name.

http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/CHRIS...3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/441333712D/sts/sr_women80


----------



## meggyg8r

sharbear508 said:


> Thanks for the info *meggyg8r*! Fingers crossed they'll fit me then...although now I'm kinda worried they'll be too _small_. Aahhh, so complicated CL sizing is...




tell me about it, Shar.. I ordered a gorgeous pair of paillette decolletes in a 38 and they were too small too and I had to send those back as well!!  So looks like I'm a 38.5 in some CLs, 37.5 in others, and, oddly enough, I haven't had a 38 in anything fit me yet!!! Gotta love that little French man's sizing scheme...


----------



## xegbl

I think Decollette are supposed to size up 1 full size.


----------



## xegbl

Black Patent Joli-D'orsay 38.5
javascript:popUp('/store/catalog/pr...d48430003&yB=mg_prod48430003',570,565,'yes');

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## xegbl

oops double post


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ yeah, 38 was all they had and I read on the sizing thread that it was 1/2 to 1 full size up.. guess for me it's definitely 1 full size!


----------



## glamgrl921

Kamilla850 said:


> I have never seen this color combo before - Purple and Green Anemone:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> The pictures make the shoe look red but the listing describes them as purple, I reached out to the seller to get better pics.  Is there anyway that I can make these work with my size 8 feet?


how does the sizing run on pigalle? i'm a 42, do u think i could make these work? this is my shoe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glamgrl921

^^j/k...thought i read 41...damn!!! 

ps-they look red to me too


----------



## shopalot

yes red to me as well, but they are beautiful!


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude/lace VP size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180271127988&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008


----------



## more_CHOOS

Nude NP sz 38 $285 or BIN $425

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-No-Pr...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

Python Yoyos (used, but looks good!) sz 40 (seller says it fits US 8.5?) $399 BIN OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-CHRIST...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

Elodie Nude Satin Pump 37.5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...hash=item170245518424&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## Chins4

Pewter LG 39.5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-CHRISTIAN...hash=item380051264582&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## Chins4

Not sure of the style name but very cute - starting bid only £20.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...hash=item170245341469&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## laureenthemean

Olive satin Rolando, size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-NIB-Christ...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Red patent Rolando, size 38?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Pewter Lady Gres size 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shoecrazy

Used tortoise patent VP in size 35.5 from a reputable tPF'er

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## daisyduke947

shoecrazy said:


> Used tortoise patent VP in size 35.5 from a reputable tPF'er
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Hey, that name looks familiar!


----------



## hlfinn

i am freaking out. the python yoyos are my size and one of my hg's.  i am waiting to hear back from the seller about wear on them.  i am worried there's wear they haven't pictured...


----------



## rdgldy

really lovely satin slingbacks, size 41
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## shoecrazy

Size 36 black paillettes VP

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## shoecrazy

I'm surprised these haven't sold yet - python pigalle 100 - size 41 - $550 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220261004063


----------



## Shopalicious

shoecrazy said:


> I'm surprised these haven't sold yet - python pigalle 100 - size 41 - $550 BIN
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220261004063



I wish they were my size.. they are just 5 sizes too big for me


----------



## rubystar

NAP Uk

Purple Suede Rolando sz 39  £315
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/25584


----------



## lorrmich

^^^wow that was fast, they are gone


----------



## Chins4

Turtle patent Pigalle 70 sz37 BIN $399.95

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-LOU...hash=item290250011724&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## Chins4

Black patent Horatio (?) s40 BIN only £155

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...hash=item280251725837&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Passmule-Zeppa-Wedge-Hot-Pink-USED-645_W0QQitemZ200243093207QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200243093207&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318
Unfortuantely, not my size because I am looking for these!! 
Size 38.5 PINK Passmules $109 NR


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Paillette VP 36
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## shopalot

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Passmule-Zeppa-Wedge-Hot-Pink-USED-645_W0QQitemZ200243093207QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200243093207&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318
> Unfortuantely, not my size because I am looking for these!!
> Size 38.5 PINK Passmules $109 NR



Do you need to size up or down from your US size?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Mine are actualy 1/2 size up... only because Barney's didn't have them in my 35.5 size. I would say they're very TTS.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I think those are tts


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I would say get your true size, maybe 1/2 size down?


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

Black Joli Dorcet Sz 41


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

Beige Sometimes 37


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Suede Tie-back Boot 37 $463
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## JetSetGo!

d'Orsay Beauties from on of our own Size 40


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446180127&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709492&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1217541572546&ev19=1:3
size 37.5 color Black
$293.90


----------



## more_CHOOS

shoecrazy said:


> Used tortoise patent VP in size 35.5 from a reputable tPF'er
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-TORTOISE-VERY-PRIVE-SZ-35-5-36_W0QQitemZ180271855108QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

aww thanks *shoe!*  I'm still


----------



## sharbear508

Black Joli Noeud D'Orsay 37.5

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## JetSetGo!

I think these are soooo pretty!


Canvas/Lizard Tournicoti 942 Size 40.5
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1217545179510


----------



## MKWMDA

JetSetGo! said:


> I think those are tts



Jet I totally thought there was an i between those t's. It made me double-take!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Hehehehe! CLs are the t*ts!


----------



## Mrs Peel

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27345

New items in the sale on NAP UK.


----------



## JetSetGo!

This seller has some very interesting finds (and a clever name!) 
prim_and_pauper

buylow too

The two sellers seem related.


----------



## laureenthemean

Size 38, BIN $249




Burgundy suede Rolando, size 36.5, BIN $545


----------



## meggyg8r

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

Size 36


----------



## joanniii

Ladies! really lusting for a pair purple rolandos~
I am usually a 38 in CLs. I wonder if 39 will be too big for me?


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
size 35.5 $462.40


----------



## rdgldy

JetSetGo! said:


> This seller has some very interesting finds (and a clever name!)
> prim_and_pauper
> 
> buylow too
> 
> The two sellers seem related.



The dark marker lines through Louboutin hurt my heart!!


----------



## BellaShoes

laureenthemean said:


> If you buy from the website, they take everything.


 
WHAT THE??? They do? Holy louboutin batman! This opens a whole new window for me...


----------



## more_CHOOS

rdgldy said:


> The dark marker lines through Louboutin hurt my heart!!


 
I wonder if you can take it off with goo gone?  I've been able to take off markers off the bottom of the soles with goo gone, but have never tried the insoles.


----------



## rdgldy

I have to try that on a pair of my simples that I bought with a mark on the insoles.  I'll let you know!


----------



## shoecrazy

Nude patent NP - size 35

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## laureenthemean

Red Yoyo Zeppa, size 37.5, BIN $325
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Bronze Rolando, size 38.5, BIN $550
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sara999

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27346
blue catwoman sz 37.5 & 38

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/25576
donjon studded boots sz 37


----------



## JetSetGo!

Tan Eel Decollete New 40 starting $1.98
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Shopalicious

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-1-4K-PYTHON-pink-prive-shoe-40-10_W0QQitemZ260269817144QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260269817144&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318

Pink Python Size 40, USD 599


----------



## mistyknightwin

JetSetGo! said:


> Tan Eel Decollete New 40 starting $1.98
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-DECOLLETE-TAN-PUMPS-SIZE-40_W0QQitemZ110275970176QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


  Why can't these be 40.5?


----------



## jh4200

JetSetGo! said:


> Tan Eel Decollete New 40 starting $1.98
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-DECOLLETE-TAN-PUMPS-SIZE-40_W0QQitemZ110275970176QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

These are so going on my "watching" list.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Oops! Wrong thread


----------



## Chins4

Gold SingSings (Boxe?) 39 BIN $499 (OBO)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...hash=item320145468965&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## Chins4

Pewter Clichy 38.5 BIN £299 (OBO)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...hash=item190239441206&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ so pretty!


----------



## daisyduke947

Chins4 said:


> Gold SingSings (Boxe?) 39 BIN $499 (OBO)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...hash=item320145468965&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318



*grabs*


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Did you buy them? There are two offers in! Is one of them yours???

Here's the same style in size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

Beautiful Gold Evita size 38 $475
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ceseeber

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

beige mad mary's size 37


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SILVER-HEELS-SIZE-9_W0QQitemZ110275990566QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110275990566&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318

Someone PLEASE get these!! I wish they were my size!!! BIN $285 Size 39


----------



## Leilani:)

I'm not sure what the name of these black Satin Pumps are..... but if anyone's interested 
http://www.nicstruffles.com/shoes/


----------



## jh4200

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SILVER-HEELS-SIZE-9_W0QQitemZ110275990566QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110275990566&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318
> 
> Someone PLEASE get these!! I wish they were my size!!! BIN $285 Size 39


 

Noooo...half a size too small!


----------



## Leilani:)

Ack, 1 size too big!!! But someone HAS to snap these up.


----------



## ceseeber

jh4200 said:


> Noooo...half a size too small!


 
are these strechable? 
or are they considered patent which is more difficult to strech? 

I would love to have these but I think my CL size is 39.5 (eventhough a 40 in declic is too big)


----------



## jh4200

I think they would stretch, even patent can strech.  IBut  know for me, these would be too short and my toes would stick over the edge, which I can't stand.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Wow! those MadMarys are gone!  I love them in Cream/bone/beige whatever!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Bronze Rolandos $610 sz 38

Have never seen this color before.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446163696&R=452585694158&P_name=Christian+Louboutin&sid=11B7F581535A&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1217618307916


----------



## JuneHawk

JetSetGo! said:


> Beautiful Gold Evita size 38 $475
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Evita-Sandals-Awesome-Shoes_W0QQitemZ220264219259QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Why can't they be 1/2 a size larger????


----------



## 8seventeen19

Stinas has these.. they are gorgeous! 


more_CHOOS said:


> Bronze Rolandos $610 sz 38
> 
> Have never seen this color before.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1217618307916


----------



## shopalot

more_CHOOS said:


> Bronze Rolandos $610 sz 38
> 
> Have never seen this color before.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446163696&R=452585694158&P_name=Christian+Louboutin&sid=11B7F581535A&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1217618307916



This color is stunning!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Those VPs are Speccio and I wouldn't try stretching them...


----------



## laureenthemean

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SILVER-HEELS-SIZE-9_W0QQitemZ110275990566QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110275990566&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318
> 
> Someone PLEASE get these!! I wish they were my size!!! BIN $285 Size 39


Whoever bought these, thanks for saving me from myself!  I clicked the BIN button but they were already gone, and I'm glad!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Congrats whoever got them! They are stunning and on NM right now for 700something!!


----------



## shopalot

^^I know there not even my size and I would have hit BIN just because it was an insanely good deal!


----------



## daisyduke947

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ Did you buy them? There are two offers in! Is one of them yours???
> 
> Here's the same style in size 37
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



LOL no, I was just trying to grab them, reaching out with my hands, but I'll probably never get them. Not my size and don't have enough money, but the 37 would work!!! Problem is that I emailed the seller about more pictures and they never responded. This was a couple days ago...

But for the 39, it says "sh0ecrazy won this item". Is that OUR shoecrazy?!


----------



## Leilani:)

^ if so, her insane shoe collection has just made me even MORE jealous!!!


----------



## shoecrazy

Yes it was me - I couldn't resist, even though I'm trying to shrink my collection not grow it. Hopefully some of my stuff will sell so that I can make up for this purchase. I made an offer of $425 and it was accepted, which seems like a pretty good deal to me.


----------



## ceseeber

shoecrazy said:


> Yes it was me - I couldn't resist, even though I'm trying to shrink my collection not grow it. Hopefully some of my stuff will sell so that I can make up for this purchase. I made an offer of $425 and it was accepted, which seems like a pretty good deal to me.


 
congratulations! They look like a fun pair of shoes to wear.


----------



## jh4200

Congrats, shoecrazy!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Congrats *Shoecrazy*! Can't wait to see them on you!!!!!

One day, Daisy...one day...*sigh*


----------



## JetSetGo!

ceseeber said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> beige mad mary's size 37




Too bad these aren't a 38.5 or 39. I think Junehawk is sweating these hard!


----------



## daisyduke947

Yay! CONGRATS!!! I really want that 37 size so we can match, but I'm having doubts about that seller.

LOL, yes, *JetSetGo!*. You, darling, have gotten me hooked. I love the gold, but I am pale right now and I think, in general, I'd rather have a pair that's striped. I think I'd get more use out of a snazzy black and white striped pair. Wouldn't that be hot though? To be admitted into Sing Sing with those in black and white and a bright orange jumpsuit.


----------



## JuneHawk

JetSetGo! said:


> Too bad these aren't a 38.5 or 39. I think Junehawk is sweating these hard!



hehe  I'd be tempted if they were a 38.5 but I really want them in nude.


----------



## fmd914

JuneHawk said:


> hehe I'd be tempted if they were a 38.5 but I really want them in nude.


 

Is there a difference in the nude and beige?  Because that is the exact pair that I am looking for in a 38.5 or 39.  I prefer the beige "minus pink" than the nude "with pink tone".


----------



## glamgrl921

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/brown_flats

brown flats size 37.5


----------



## keya

ceseeber said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-MAD-MARY-CREAM_W0QQitemZ320279720912QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> beige mad mary's size 37



Ooh! If only these were black... and a size bigger  :shame:


----------



## hlfinn

is shopalot a member?  whoever it is just bought my hg python shoes on ebay that i had been negotiating with the seller for. i probably should have bought them with the counter offer they sent me earlier but they told me i could negotiate further and i;ve been waiting all day to hear back. so sad right now.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ I'm sorry you didn't get your shoes...

Did the other buyer use the BIN?

We do have a shopalot here, but I couldn't say if they are they same person.


----------



## sakura

Purple suede Rolando is back in a size 39 on NAP UK - http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/25584


----------



## hlfinn

thanks jet.  not meant to be i guess. i spent all day trying to negotiate and get pics of the wear they mentioned in the auction. i literally have been jumping at every email hoping it was them and i won the shoes.


----------



## JetSetGo!

sakura said:


> Purple suede Rolando is back in a size 39 on NAP UK - http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/25584



And gone! Just like that!


----------



## JetSetGo!

hlfinn said:


> thanks jet.  not meant to be i guess. i spent all day trying to negotiate and get pics of the wear they mentioned in the auction. i literally have been jumping at every email hoping it was them and i won the shoes.



Hopefully another pair will come along quickly. Were they the Fontanetes?


----------



## hlfinn

no they were the green and brown python yoyos.  i've been looking for them at a reasonable price since december/january.


----------



## keya

laureenthemean said:


> Bronze Rolando, size 38.5, BIN $550
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Rolando-Pumps-38-5_W0QQitemZ160267548693QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I sooo wish these were my size! (or, maybe not since I'm supposed to be on a ban ) They're gorgeous!


----------



## shopalot

OMG I feel awful! I asked this seller a ?? with regards to shipping and they made a good counter offer and seeing how I would never find them here, I pounced!
I'm so sorry hlfinn, if I had known that you were negotiating these I would have never placed a bid.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Check out all the beauties from our very own Shoecrazy

Sizes 38.5-39


----------



## JetSetGo!

shopalot said:


> OMG I feel awful! I asked this seller a ?? with regards to shipping and they made a good counter offer and seeing how I would never find them here, I pounced!
> I'm so sorry hlfinn, if I had known that you were negotiating these I would have never placed a bid.



Try not to feel feel badly. I'm sooo sorry for *hlfinn*, but it happens. It's a free market. You didn't do anything wrong. 

 to you both.


----------



## JuneHawk

fmd914 said:


> Is there a difference in the nude and beige?  Because that is the exact pair that I am looking for in a 38.5 or 39.  I prefer the beige "minus pink" than the nude "with pink tone".



I'm fairly certain the beige are milky white and the nude are normal CL nude.  From what I gather, you want beige (milky white).  I want nude   38.5 or 38 at a push.  Good luck with your search!


----------



## surlygirl

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SILVER-HEELS-SIZE-9_W0QQitemZ110275990566QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110275990566&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318
> 
> Someone PLEASE get these!! I wish they were my size!!! BIN $285 Size 39


 
So sad I missed these ... I've been away from my laptop all afternoon. Hope someone here got them! I love the metallic VPs.


----------



## fmd914

JuneHawk said:


> I'm fairly certain the beige are milky white and the nude are normal CL nude. From what I gather, you want beige (milky white). I want nude  38.5 or 38 at a push. Good luck with your search!


 

Oh, I'm glad to know that we aren't looking for the same shoe.  I will keep my eyes open for you.  That's also good to know as I do prefer the milky white!


----------



## rdgldy

hlfinn said:


> is shopalot a member?  whoever it is just bought my hg python shoes on ebay that i had been negotiating with the seller for. i probably should have bought them with the counter offer they sent me earlier but they told me i could negotiate further and i;ve been waiting all day to hear back. so sad right now.



Sorry it didn't work out.  That has happened to me in past-it sucks!!!


----------



## evolkatie

Dont know if anyone is interested in flats... but here are Jaws flats in a 39

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## evolkatie

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

37.5 70mm Black Kid Pigalles $399 BIN


----------



## evolkatie

Okay, I really can't break my ban 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

White pony + lizard pumps, BIN $399. Size 38


----------



## Chins4

evolkatie said:


> Okay, I really can't break my ban
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-WHITE-PONY-LIZARD-PUMP-38_W0QQitemZ120290146998QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> White pony + lizard pumps, BIN $399. Size 38


 
Why couldn't these be just a TINY half size smaller? Is that too much to ask ?


----------



## jh4200

Black Architeks at NAP, size 39.5, $547.50:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27344


----------



## jh4200

Taupe O My Slings at NAP, size 39.5, $416.25:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27341


----------



## *Magdalena*

evolkatie said:


> Okay, I really can't break my ban
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-WHITE-PONY-LIZARD-PUMP-38_W0QQitemZ120290146998QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> White pony + lizard pumps, BIN $399. Size 38


 
oh my god, these are unbelievably hot!!!!  i wonder if i can fit in these....hmmm. im a us 8 and 38.5 in most CLs with these exceptions...all my declics are 38 and im also a CL 8 in Pigalles, but im a CL 39 in Decolettes and Simples...do you guys kn0w how these fit???  please tell me they will fit me.....ush: this louboutin sizing is driving me crazy lol


----------



## evolkatie

*Magdalena* said:


> oh my god, these are unbelievably hot!!!!  i wonder if i can fit in these....hmmm. im a us 8 and 38.5 in most CLs with these exceptions...all my declics are 38 and im also a CL 8 in Pigalles, but im a CL 39 in Decolettes and Simples...do you guys kn0w how these fit???  please tell me they will fit me.....ush: this louboutin sizing is driving me crazy lol



This is just my opinion, but I think they're decolettes? They might be tight on you 

Heh it just occurred to me that these shoes are very close to the ones on the cover of Chasing Harry Winston.


----------



## JuneHawk

evolkatie said:


> Okay, I really can't break my ban
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-WHITE-PONY-LIZARD-PUMP-38_W0QQitemZ120290146998QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> White pony + lizard pumps, BIN $399. Size 38



Stunning!  I'm watching them....


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ yeah, those shoes are amazing!!  I kind of wish the python was crystals instead though.. but I'm totally in wedding shoe mode so I think that's why!!


----------



## heat97

those would be the perfect wedding shoe!!! if they were only a size smaller


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I know, I'd totally want them hardcore if I didn't already have the Champus.  I have a ways to go until my wedding but I doubt I'll find anything I like more than the Champus!!


----------



## evolkatie

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ I know, I'd totally want them hardcore if I didn't already have the Champus.  I have a ways to go until my wedding but I doubt I'll find anything I like more than the Champus!!



All this wedding talk makes me want to buy them for my future very far away wedding LOL


----------



## meggyg8r

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

If these weren't so expensive they would be perfect wedding shoes too.


----------



## meggyg8r

Katie, you can never be too prepared!!! And it's always good to have back-ups, right?  That's why I got the silver Manolo Sedarabys... and besides, I can wear them to the rehearsal dinner or the engagement photo session.. or SOMETHING!


----------



## b00mbaka

Did the owner store these properly? Why does the pony hair look so fuzzy?


----------



## heat97

I havent even begun looking for wedding shoes yet... I am holding out for the perfect pair lol. (not to mention i have not even started looking for a dress yet lol


----------



## evolkatie

meggyg8r said:


> Katie, you can never be too prepared!!! And it's always good to have back-ups, right?  That's why I got the silver Manolo Sedarabys... and besides, I can wear them to the rehearsal dinner or the engagement photo session.. or SOMETHING!



Lol, I'm not getting married anytime soon. Me & my bf have to finish pharm school and who knows if we'll still be together after we're done.


----------



## Shopalicious

jh4200 said:


> Black Architeks at NAP, size 39.5, $547.50:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27344


 
Should I get these ?


----------



## Shopalicious

evolkatie said:


> Okay, I really can't break my ban
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-WHITE-PONY-LIZARD-PUMP-38_W0QQitemZ120290146998QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> White pony + lizard pumps, BIN $399. Size 38


 
I wish these were my size , if only they were a size bigger


----------



## meggyg8r

*heat97* - the only reason I have mine already is because when I saw them I like totally gasped and got a chill and knew they were "the ones" .. I knew I was getting them really far out but I honestly can't see me liking anything more than them.  You'll know when you find the right pair, and when you do, GET THEM!   I haven't even begun dress shopping yet either..


----------



## hautecouture15

*http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27349

magenta sequinned very prives. £397.50, sizes 39.5 and 40 left!!!*


----------



## jh4200

Shopalicious, I think that's a pretty good deal for the Architeks - if they're you're size, get them!  They're a very cool shoe.


----------



## Chins4

*Magdalena* said:


> oh my god, these are unbelievably hot!!!! i wonder if i can fit in these....hmmm. im a us 8 and 38.5 in most CLs with these exceptions...all my declics are 38 and im also a CL 8 in Pigalles, but im a CL 39 in Decolettes and Simples...do you guys kn0w how these fit??? please tell me they will fit me.....ush: this louboutin sizing is driving me crazy lol


 
They look like Decolletes to me with that almond toe


----------



## chanell0ve

xxx


----------



## heat97

Graffiti Clichy
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-5-Heel-CLICHY-120-Graffiti-Pump-39_W0QQitemZ120290203746QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120290203746&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

Shopalicious said:


> Should I get these ?



Did you!!!????


----------



## JetSetGo!

Beautiful Silver Evita 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ms=39:1|66:2|65:10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


Stunning Green Tweed Yoyo Zeppa Size 40 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ms=39:1|66:2|65:10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

Oooooh I love these! I am so glad they are not my size. 

Josephines 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ms=39:1|66:2|65:10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## Shopalicious

JetSetGo! said:


> Did you!!!????


 
:shame:


----------



## shoecrazy

These aren't a good deal but I've never seen them before - turtle patent yoyo zeppas?

http://cgi.ebay.com/08-CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I prefer the VPs but I thought this was interesting.


----------



## lily25

shoecrazy said:


> These aren't a good deal but I've never seen them before - turtle patent yoyo zeppas?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/08-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-TURTLE-PATENT-PLATFORM-SHOE-37-5_W0QQitemZ120290356401QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I prefer the VPs but I thought this was interesting.


Is the seller reputable? Anyone has any experience?


----------



## shoecrazy

^ I've never bought from this seller but s/he is definitely reputable (although the listings sometimes demonstrate a little ignorance about various Louboutin styles - mis-naming things, and the like)


----------



## heat97

lily25 said:


> Is the seller reputable? Anyone has any experience?


 
Definitely reputable. If I am not mistaken her name used to be "manolochloe"


----------



## lily25

Thank you girls! Just to make sure I don't waste my time looking at her listings!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Shopalicious said:


> :shame:


----------



## JetSetGo!

These are amazing. i saw them at the Temperley showroom about 6 months ago (they were used on the runway) but I've never seen them anyplace else.

Black Suede & Gold Lapono(-like) CLs BIN $575

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ms=39:1|66:2|65:10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## *Magdalena*

Reduced even more!!!!!!
Size 9
Reg $995 sale $497.50.....grrr, why couldn't these be my size???!!!






http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=NEWALI!LOU&csurl=%2Fistar%2Easp%3Fa%3D29%26dept%3DF%26manufacturer%3DLOU%26category%3DSAL%26


----------



## *Magdalena*

Discoteka reduced as well....many sizes
New price $370!!!!






http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=DISCOTEKA!LOU&csurl=%2Fistar%2Easp%3Fa%3D29%26dept%3DF%26manufacturer%3DLOU%26category%3DSAL%26


----------



## daisyduke947

JetSetGo! said:


> These are amazing. i saw them at the Temperley showroom about 6 months ago (they were used on the runway) but I've never seen them anyplace else.
> 
> Black Suede & Gold Lapono(-like) CLs BIN $575
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ms=39:1|66:2|65:10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318



Ohmigod!!! I want these!!!!


----------



## shoecrazy

I want some Rolandes! (Not my size...or a very good price but they are HTF nowadays)

http://cgi.ebay.com/8-CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/8-CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## snf8

JetSetGo! said:


> These are amazing. i saw them at the Temperley showroom about 6 months ago (they were used on the runway) but I've never seen them anyplace else.
> 
> Black Suede & Gold Lapono(-like) CLs BIN $575
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-SUEDE-BOOTIES-38-BRAND-NEW_W0QQitemZ140254941973QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item140254941973&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318



oo i wish these were my size! they are gorgeous!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Those turtle patent Yoyo Zeppas are gorgeous!


----------



## meggyg8r

Love this color...

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## luxlover

aw.... these are gone. I have a pair of these (they are gorgeous in real life!) and I was hoping to get a pair for my mom if the deal was good.



evolkatie said:


> Okay, I really can't break my ban
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-WHITE-PONY-LIZARD-PUMP-38_W0QQitemZ120290146998QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> White pony + lizard pumps, BIN $399. Size 38


----------



## luxlover

Shopalicious said:


> :shame:


 

Congrats on a great deal pretty girl! These are still selling for full price at NM so you did good


----------



## JetSetGo!

Tiger Decollete Size 40 $349 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ms=39:1|66:2|65:10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318

I can't remember the name of these, but they're beautiful
Blue Satin Size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Blue-S...ms=39:1|66:2|65:10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ is it just me or do those blue satin ones have a country-western feel to them?  They are adorable!


----------



## KillerTofu

^^No, it's not just you, I see it too!


----------



## mistyknightwin

JetSetGo! said:


> Tiger Decollete Size 40 $349 BIN
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ms=39:1|66:2|65:10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


Ughhhhhhhhhh why not a size 40.5!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ush:


----------



## shoecrazy

Nude patent NP - size 35 & 41

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Cork-Very-Prive-Heels-Pumps-Sz-38-5_W0QQitemZ200243318893QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200243318893&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318

Someone was looking for these.. can't remember who.
Cork VPs Sz 38.5


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-Louboutin-Yoyo-85-Wine-Patent-39-NIB_W0QQitemZ320282573277QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320282573277&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318

Wine YoYos 85s sz 39 $250


----------



## Shopalicious

luxlover said:


> Congrats on a great deal pretty girl! These are still selling for full price at NM so you did good


----------



## rdgldy

suede simples, good starting bid
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Shopalicious

JetSetGo! said:


> Tiger Decollete Size 40 $349 BIN
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Tiger-Patent-Decollete-868-Heels-40_W0QQitemZ200244039464QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200244039464&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


 
Thanks


----------



## rdgldy

Congrats!!! What a beautiful shoe and great price!


----------



## shoecrazy

Green paillettes decolletes! Size 37

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## aeross

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=250278644100&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015

Pre owned but in good condition looking at them. I'm trying not to buy them someone else please BIN


----------



## JetSetGo!

Shopalicious said:


> Thanks


----------



## meggyg8r

shoecrazy said:


> Green paillettes decolletes! Size 37
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Decollete-Sequin-Pumps_W0QQitemZ150278934216QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

OMG... if I had tiny feet those would so be mine!!!  I LOVE that green color!  I tried squeezing into those decolletes before (except they were champagne paillettes) and the 38 almost broke my toes.  Me and CL sizing do not get along!!


----------



## jh4200

Shopalicious, I'm so glad you got those tiger decolletes!  I was seriously thinking about getting them, but decided that they were only meant to be if they were still there in the morning - thanks for saving my ban and congrats on scoring those beauties!


----------



## LaDonna

jh4200 said:


> Shopalicious, I'm so glad you got those tiger decolletes!  I was seriously thinking about getting them, but decided that they were only meant to be if they were still there in the morning - thanks for saving my ban and congrats on scoring those beauties!



i was eyeing them too...hehe  i was trying to wait for the cashback to come back.  oh well!  congrats shopalicious they're gorgeous!


----------



## LaDonna

shoecrazy said:


> Green paillettes decolletes! Size 37
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



looove that color, but not my size


----------



## Shopalicious

jh4200 said:


> Shopalicious, I'm so glad you got those tiger decolletes! I was seriously thinking about getting them, but decided that they were only meant to be if they were still there in the morning - thanks for saving my ban and congrats on scoring those beauties!


 
Thanks.. I have been wanting a pair for awhile... hee.. and happy that they finally have a pair in my size that shipped to HK .. so I just cant help it but click the Buy It Now icon.. !! 

JetSetGo! - Thank you so much ..  

LaDonna - Thank you so much !!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Congrats Shop! I love your Pommie.. I have 3!!


----------



## irishiris8

Congrats *shopalicious*!


----------



## karwood

*Shop- *Congrats on getting the tiger decolletes! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## purdy13

I have been looking for these and I know these are perfect but I hate it when the insoles have a marker scribble. It just sort of distresses me!!



shoeaddictklw said:


> Someone was looking for these.. can't remember who.
> Cork VPs Sz 38.5


----------



## Shopalicious

shoeaddictklw said:


> Congrats Shop! I love your Pommie.. I have 3!!


 
Thanks Shoeaddictklw... I love Pommies . I have 4 babies .. is great to see another Pommie and CL lover here 

irishiris8,karwood.. thank you so much !!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ I know how hard those are to find in larger sizes. 
I waited forever for my 41s!!! And to celebrate your new additions, I'm wearing mine today!


Pink Satin Joli Slide 40.5
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## 8seventeen19

purdy13 said:


> I have been looking for these and I know these are perfect but I hate it when the insoles have a marker scribble. It just sort of distresses me!!


 
Me too! I've bought a couple of pairs like that. They are the BEST deals though. I always take some fingernail polish to the marker and it comes off.


----------



## shoecrazy

^ Thanks for the tip - I have a black line pair on its way to me. I assume you mean polish remover?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Yeap, polish remover. Worked great for me!


----------



## sneezz

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-Louboutin-Yoyo-85-Wine-Patent-39-NIB_W0QQitemZ320282573277QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320282573277&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318
> 
> Wine YoYos 85s sz 39 $250



gorgeous!  Wish they were my size!


----------



## keya

JetSetGo! said:


> Tiger Decollete Size 40 $349 BIN
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Tiger-Patent-Decollete-868-Heels-40_W0QQitemZ200244039464QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200244039464&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318



I'm SO glad that these aren't my size, or I would probably be crying just about now  What a great deal, I'm happy they went to a tPFer! 




> I can't remember the name of these, but they're beautiful
> Blue Satin Size 37
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Blue-Satin-Christain-Louboutin-sz37_W0QQitemZ160267786163QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160267786163&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


 
Those are sooo beautiful... *must...resist*  






			
				ewolkatie said:
			
		

> Okay, I really can't break my ban
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-WHITE-PONY-LIZARD-PUMP-38_W0QQitemZ120290146998QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQ ssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> White pony + lizard pumps, BIN $399. Size 38



I'm so glad that these are gone, I *really* wanted to do a BIN on these yesterday, but I'd be too afraid of getting them dirty to wear them anywhere. They're gorgeous, though!


----------



## JuneHawk

keya said:


> I'm SO glad that these aren't my size, or I would probably be crying just about now  What a great deal, I'm happy they went to a tPFer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are sooo beautiful... *must...resist*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad that these are gone, I *really* wanted to do a BIN on these yesterday, but I'd be too afraid of getting them dirty to wear them anywhere. They're gorgeous, though!



I was watching them and thinking maybe I'd BIN and then they were gone :shame:


----------



## snf8

^^i spent a few hours trying to convince myself they would fit, but i know they wouldnt


----------



## keya

I'm sorry you didn't get them, June  I wonder if a tPFer did, I'd love to see pictures.


----------



## rdgldy

check out the green color of the sequins-what a stunning shoe!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those are really cute, though I'm sure they made it to the last cut sale at NM.  There were tons of them when I first went.


----------



## azhangie

Oh wwow..but the price tag kinda sucks. I remember they were like 300-400 when barneys had them on sale, but I think it was the brownish sequins.


----------



## Chins4

White Wallis MJ Wedges 39 (if you're willing to take a risk with a new seller )

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...85|39:1|66:2|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## mistyknightwin

snf8 said:


> ^^i spent a few hours trying to convince myself they would fit, but i know they wouldnt


 Me 2 I even emailed the seller and she reponded with a "no I don't think they would fit you - you would prob. need a 41


----------



## meggyg8r

azhangie said:


> Oh wwow..but the price tag kinda sucks. I remember they were like 300-400 when barneys had them on sale, but I think it was the brownish sequins.


 
Barneys did have them down to $370.  They were available sporadically in the champagne color and in the copper color.  I actually bought them in the champagne but they ended up being 1/2 - 1 full size too small so there was no way to make them work.  Boo CL sizing


----------



## LaDonna

black joli's size 35
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

pink joli satin slide size 40.5
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

black whipstiched d'orsay sizes 40 and 41
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## techie81

LaDonna said:


> black joli's size 35
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760




I'm weak. I just got them. :shame: Hope they're TTS.


----------



## mistyknightwin

techie81 said:


> I'm weak. I just got them. :shame: Hope they're TTS.


 I brought them TTS and my big toe was sticking out wayyyy 2 far. Maybe your toes aren't as long as mine! I hope they feet you!! I'm still debating on getting them in a 40.5 but the whole experience rubbed me the wrong way...


----------



## hlp_28

meggyg8r said:


> Barneys did have them down to $370. They were available sporadically in the champagne color and in the copper color. I actually bought them in the champagne but they ended up being 1/2 - 1 full size too small so there was no way to make them work. Boo CL sizing


 
Hi meggyg8r, did u have to go up 1/2 to one full size from your normal CLs?? I'm looking for decollette paillettes but is very confused about the sizing


----------



## aeross

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

These look gorgeous ! Gold/Yellow sation Sevilla pumps size 39.5

Thank goodness they aren't my size !


----------



## laureenthemean

Alright, this is a brand new seller and the listing looks like it was copied and pasted from something else (maybe the seller doesn't speak english?), but they are nude/lace Pigalle 120s (rare!), size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-ONLY-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

aeross said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> These look gorgeous ! Gold/Yellow sation Sevilla pumps size 39.5
> 
> Thank goodness they aren't my size !



Beautiful!


----------



## JetSetGo!

techie81 said:


> I'm weak. I just got them. :shame: Hope they're TTS.



My small-footed friend got hers tts. Hope they work for you!


----------



## rdgldy

those are positively divine-I am glad it doesn't mention shipping to the U.S. because they ARE my size and I can't do it!!!!!!!


----------



## techie81

Phew  ok, thank you guys!


----------



## aeross

LOL

I'm sure they'd post over the water, it just costs a bit more to post and get insured


----------



## rdgldy

aeross, I didn't hear that!


----------



## meggyg8r

hlp_28 said:


> Hi meggyg8r, did u have to go up 1/2 to one full size from your normal CLs?? I'm looking for decollette paillettes but is very confused about the sizing


 

Well, from my true American size (7.5) I would have to go up at least 1 full size, if not 1 1/2 sizes.  I ordered them in a 38 and they HURT.  I think a 38.5 would probably have worked, and a 39 would have definitely worked but might have been a little too big.  I am a 38.5 in the Joli Noeud and a 37.5 in the Alta Perla and the Champus.  My sizing is all over the place.  I wish I could be more help but I'm pretty new to CLs and don't have a lot of experience with sizing.  There is a whole sizing thread though, if you want more/better opinions I would definitely post over there!!


----------



## LaDonna

black declic's size 38

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## evolkatie

omg... black declics. i cant decide if i want them or not


----------



## shoecrazy

^ My rule these days is if you can't decide, just say no...then again I'm not always one to follow the rules


----------



## LaDonna

^^ someone got them!  did you get them?


----------



## luxlover

LaDonna said:


> black declic's size 38
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760



i am always too late for these


----------



## evolkatie

LaDonna said:


> ^^ someone got them!  did you get them?



No, I was checking out but someone beat me to it. It's okay though, I think I'm happier that I didn't break my ban


----------



## azhangie

luxlover said:


> i am always too late for these


 
Me too!!!!!!! Arghh...I sat at my comp for two whole days pressing the F5 key.


----------



## caracas

Christian Louboutin Very Prive Cognac sde pump

http://www.bobellisshoes.com/christianlouboutinveryprivecognacsdepump.aspx


----------



## caracas

^^ Christian Louboutin Very Prive Cognac sde pump $385.00.  A few sizes listed


----------



## JetSetGo!

ooohhh... and you could dye them!


----------



## jlinds

It's Barney's, so beware... BUT beautiful raspberry satin VP's, size 8.5
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Search-Show?pid=15901%2e6145&cgid=BARNEYS&q=louboutin&start=13&sz=1


----------



## evolkatie

wow those are pretty.


----------



## evolkatie

Was this ever posted? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

They're so pretty


----------



## dknigh21

Red Joli
Left foot: 36
Right foot: 36 1/2
$325 BIN or Best Offer
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-665-CHRISTI...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## meggyg8r

these are really pretty

http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Tenue-Chr...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## meggyg8r

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Nude Declics 38 BIN $525


----------



## ylime

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Size 41 suede burgundy simple pumps. $190 BIN with free ship!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^^ Wow! Those are a steal!


----------



## BellaShoes

JetSetGo! said:


> Tiger Decollete Size 40 $349 BIN
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Tiger-Patent-Decollete-868-Heels-40_W0QQitemZ200244039464QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200244039464&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


 
Dang! 1/2 size too big and GONE GONE GONEush:


----------



## BellaShoes

^Ohhhhh but they went to a tPF'er, nice work shop, congrats, they are fabulous!


----------



## Shopalicious

aeross said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-GOLD-YELLOW-SATIN-PUMPS-39-5_W0QQitemZ180273383673QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> 
> These look gorgeous ! Gold/Yellow sation Sevilla pumps size 39.5
> 
> Thank goodness they aren't my size !


 
They are gorgeous !! Em..  but they are a little too big !!and the seller dont ship international !! 

Thanks Bella !!


----------



## evolkatie

Probably not in the best condition, but these are cheap!!

White/Black pigalle Finzi's 100mm Sz 39 BIN 199

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

New Suede Boots sz 37 BIN 355 (I don't know if boots are faked, but I don't think they're a popular style, should proably have an auth check just in case)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## glamgrl921

those black and whites are gorgeous!! only 3 sizes too small....my giant feet of doom!


----------



## evolkatie

Also another good deal 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Tamiflu? Sz 38.5 $300 or best offer


----------



## luxlover

Barneys has a similar style of these selling for full retail
379 BIN here

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## luxlover

Great deal for anyone who is a size 41 in Pigalle!

Python Pigalle 41 BIN $550
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shoecrazy

^ The ones at Barneys are a bit different - I believe you're referring to the Triclos? Those have a higher heel and a V-shaped vamp. I do like the Anne Marie's though (is the full name Pour Anne Marie?) - I've been watching them on eBay through 3 auction cycles now!


----------



## glamgrl921

but today at the Neiman Marcus in Short Hills Nj I saw python fontanetes and very noeud in peach.  sorry i'm not sure about what sizes are available.

if you're interested here is their number
973-912-0080 x. 2243

You can ask for Jovany, tell him Tara sent you.


----------



## rainyjewels

oooo were they on sale by any chance?


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446174783&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1217906465380&ev19=1:1
size 39 back up. $247.90
Lola Flores


----------



## glamgrl921

they weren't marked down on the shoe...they had no sale racks anymore.  so i'm not sure...but prob not.


----------



## irishiris8

Ooooh... Jolie Noeud Dorcets in "Grape" (looks like navy to me)
$665, 6.5  7.5  8.5  10.5
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...01.6122&cgid=BARNEYS&q=louboutin&start=5&sz=1


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Ahh I want!


----------



## glamgrl921

never seen that color! so nice!


----------



## glamgrl921

but today at the Neiman Marcus in Short Hills Nj I saw python fontanetes and very noeud in peach. sorry i'm not sure about what sizes are available.

if you're interested here is their number
973-912-0080 x. 2243

You can ask for Jovany, tell him Tara sent you.

ps-sorry i accidentally posted this in the HTF thread b4...apparently had a momentary blackout or something!


----------



## amelaura

*glamgrl* - can you tell me how much the fontanetes were?

TIA!


----------



## glamgrl921

you know what...i made a specific point of looking and completely forgot! sorry!  if ur in australia and dont want to do a long distance call, i could ring them for u..what size do u need?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those definitely look like navy.  They're gorgeous IRL!


----------



## amelaura

If you could that would be great Tara.

I havn't tried the style on before but my Yoyo's are a 41, so maybe a 40??

It would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## *Magdalena*

I have also seen these on ebay at a lower price so it's worth checking it out..there's one for size 36.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 and size 38 (I have bought from this seller before and they are great)

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## snf8

luxlover said:


> i am always too late for these



i would have killed for those!


----------



## snf8

meggyg8r said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Kid-leather-Nude-Declic-Sz-38_W0QQitemZ170247009728QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Nude Declics 38 BIN $525




ugh i neeeedd these! can i justify two pairs of declics as my only CLs? i already have the EB declics do i need nude ones??? or maybe i should hold out for the nude VP?? ugh i hate tuition! the schools takin all my money!


----------



## sara999

these look like the higher version of the black declic but i could be imagining it! not the best deal since they are NGG but if they are the higher ones...then they could be worth negotiating for!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
sz 37

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem
sz 36

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
sz 35


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those are the higher version, which is why she's jacked up the price so much.


----------



## sara999

if i had the cash i'd probably pay for hte higher version too....not that i could EVER walk in them! but they're just so hot!


----------



## ashakes

The fontanetes and VNs at NM are full price. I forget what NM priced their fontanetes at, but at Saks, the raspberry python ones were $1145.  I'm assuming NM had them at at that price point as well.  Also, you would probably need a 41 as well if your yoyos are size 41.  40 would definitely be wayyyyy too small as yoyos/very prives run about the same for most people.


----------



## shopgirl23

thx Javaboo about the tip for LV 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731

NP 
Nude size 5,11
Fuchsia 6.5


----------



## shoecrazy

The NM sale shoes are up to a extra 1/3 off - still not at the 40% they were doing for a while though

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ter2Value=&filterOverride=&sort=&icid=viewall


----------



## sara999

VERY HTF!!!!!!! (not good deals at all..but rare!)

leopard prive orlato
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
sz 39.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
sz 38.5


----------



## shoecrazy

The live.com eBay discount is back at 25%!


----------



## aeross

aeross said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-GOLD-YELLOW-SATIN-PUMPS-39-5_W0QQitemZ180273383673QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> These look gorgeous ! Gold/Yellow sation Sevilla pumps size 39.5
> 
> Thank goodness they aren't my size !


 
Sorry to tempt all you lovely ladies in the US, but I asked the seller if she'd post to the US for you. - She said YES !, It's £15 ( $30ish )

No I'm not the seller if you wondered lol, I just think they are beautiful and need a good home 

Sorry rdgldy !


----------



## meggyg8r

No. Prive Glitters 10

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170247075640&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## caracas

Hi Ladies!

What do you think of the Fishnet Platform Pump?  It would be a great deal and my first CL Pumps... I have one pair of CL flats

Thanks for your help

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/ca...=&icid=viewall


----------



## techie81

shoecrazy said:


> The live.com eBay discount is back at 25%!



I'm not seeing it...


----------



## 8seventeen19

It's working for me! BUT Now I don't see anything that I NEED. Isn't that pitiful?? I am suppose to be ONLY buying fall stuff anyways.


----------



## techie81

shoeaddictklw said:


> It's working for me! BUT Now I don't see anything that I NEED. Isn't that pitiful?? I am suppose to be ONLY buying fall stuff anyways.



Odd...I wonder if only certain accounts get it. I'm logged in to my Hotmail account, and searched via Live.  Hmm


----------



## 8seventeen19

Nope, I've already gotten like $400 back from the live.com and I NEVER get ebay coupons. Did you search from live.com and then type in louboutin?


----------



## techie81

shoeaddictklw said:


> Nope, I've already gotten like $400 back from the live.com and I NEVER get ebay coupons. Did you search from live.com and then type in louboutin?



Yep, I did. 

The last time it was active for me, I saw the sticker at the top of the page on eBay that assured that the cashback was active. I'm not seeing eBay on Live's list of cashback partners either. Maybe it's just me


----------



## rdgldy

*aeross*, thanks for the heads up on the shipping-as much as I adore the shoes, I don't see much use out of them-if they were leather or suede, I'd get to wear them more often, or even a darker satin.

*Shoe*-I maxed out my live.com $ and I never got the ebay coupon either-can't understand why-I'm probably a platinum member by now!!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I opened up another ebay account to get more live.com discounts... i'm bad, I know!


----------



## rdgldy

nah, just smart!


----------



## candyny

Hi.  Got my pewter Marilous from Barney's.  You won't bel it.  They must have been the floor sample that ppl tried on.  The leather on the back of the heel bed is rubbed off and the spikes have really big dings on them.  I'm soooo disappointed.  They also didn't come w/ a sleeper bag.  Glad I'm in NY so I can just return them.  After reading about ppl having orders cancelled, I'll prob. only order again if it's a great deal.  They are so comfy and really cute, btw.


----------



## irishiris8

What a bummer, *candyny*!  Sorry to hear that.


----------



## more_CHOOS

I see the icon, but when I go to click on it, it doesn't show up on Ebay! Boo!!  Krystal, what did you use?  "Louboutin"?


----------



## JuneHawk

more_CHOOS said:


> I see the icon, but when I go to click on it, it doesn't show up on Ebay! Boo!!  Krystal, what did you use?  "Louboutin"?




I'm having the same problem.  I see on live.com but when I click on it and it takes me to ebay, it isn't there.


----------



## shoecrazy

shoeaddictklw said:


> I opened up another ebay account to get more live.com discounts... i'm bad, I know!



I did too :shame: ... 60 days is a long time to wait for cash back though!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Eh, I would have bought the shoes anyway. I am using it as a piggy bank for my new fall shoes! LOL 

I did just put "Louboutin" and it worked..


----------



## 8seventeen19

Interesting.. now I am not getting it at all


----------



## angelsandsome

I just went into my live.com account and even listed out all the stores offering cash back and ebay isn't on it bummer, I only got to use it once


----------



## rdgldy

try it later-it comes and goes


----------



## shoecrazy

I think it was working briefly this morning and then it went away so it's probably worth checking back periodically (maybe that's their way of getting people to keep coming back)


----------



## chanell0ve

very good deal..glitter np sz 6 http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Numero-Prive-Glitter-Size-6_W0QQitemZ160269109447QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160269109447&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^$450 starting bid, but there are still almost 5 days left.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Nude nappa Catenitas sz 35.5 BIN $750 from a fellow TPFer

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Nude-Catenita-35-5-RARE-SIZE_W0QQitemZ300247454752QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300247454752&_trkparms=72%3A552%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

Blue Patent Lapono 37 (new seller)
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-in-Box-Chri...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Jewled Simples? Sz. 38 $199 NR


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
I've never seen these in suede! Taupe Joli Noeud Dorcet Sz. 37.5 $399 NR


----------



## laureenthemean

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-in-Box-Chri...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Jewled Simples? Sz. 38 $199 NR


These look like the Clichy Strass.


----------



## rdgldy

Krystal, I like them both!


----------



## 8seventeen19

laureenthemean said:


> These look like the Clichy Strass.



Ahh that's right!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ OMG I WANT THOSE!!!! I wonder how they run size-wise...


----------



## CMAT

Black leather Gwenissima's $499 Sz 40.5
http://www.bluefly.com/pages/products/detail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=2081941125&FOLDER<>folder_id=525

I would have gotten them already if they had a black platform/heel


----------



## laureenthemean

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ OMG I WANT THOSE!!!! I wonder how they run size-wise...


The Clichy Strass?  Not sure about the Clichy 100, but I need to go up half a size in the Clichy 120.  Might be a whole size for the 100.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ yes the Clichy Strass.. hmm.  I wear a 38.5 in the Decollete Paillettes and the Joli Noeuds but a 37.5 in the Champus and Alta Perla... I have no luck with this sizing thing.


----------



## LavenderIce

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ yes the Clichy Strass.. hmm. I wear a 38.5 in the Decollete Paillettes and the Joli Noeuds but a 37.5 in the Champus and Alta Perla... I have no luck with this sizing thing.


 
I would go with your Decollette size.


----------



## meggyg8r

Sigh.. thanks for saving me some money, girls  (sincerely, I've been buying too much lately!)


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Patent Lapono 36.5
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## JetSetGo!

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/new-in-box-chri...ryz63889qqsspagenamezwdvwqqrdz1qqcmdzviewitem
> jewled simples? Sz. 38 $199 nr



tdf!


----------



## jh4200

Black minibouts at NAP, size 40, $547.50

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27351


----------



## Leescah

^ BBAAAHHHHH!!! I want those Minibouts sooo much!! Not that they were my size, tho... hehe


----------



## jh4200

I actually thought of you when I saw them, but realized they'd be too big.  They're gone now...


----------



## Leescah

thank you! I think I need all the help I can get there haha! Do you know if they're actually still in stores in NY or only available though etailers and eBay now?


----------



## jh4200

I haven't been to any stores in NY lately, and they haven't been in any stores in my area.  I'm keeping an eye out for you, though!


----------



## 8seventeen19

They're at barneys I believe... check online too.


----------



## socalboo

Leopard Alta Ariella Boots on sale $762.50 Sizes 6, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5 & 10! I want these so bad! Someone get them!

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...sp?a=29&dept=F&manufacturer=LOU&category=SAL&


----------



## dallas

Size 42 Tiger Decolletes:
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Louboutin-Decollete-868-Tiger-Patent-size-42_W0QQitemZ230278465952QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mistyknightwin

dallas said:


> Size 42 Tiger Decolletes:
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Louboutin-Decollete-868-Tiger-Patent-size-42_W0QQitemZ230278465952QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 OMG OMG OMG I'm a size 10 and I know a few ladies said go up 1 size for these but I'm not sure about 2 sizes!!!

Someone please advice!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They'd be way too big.  In my experience, it's not worth it to buy shoes that are too big, especially a full size.  Even with heel grips they bother me, and I end up selling them.


----------



## socalboo

^ITA. I only went up .5 size on mine and they're perfect. I haven't worn them out yet, but I expect they'll need heel grips eventually. Sorry misty, I'll keep an eye out. I've seen them around ebay.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Awww thanks so much ladies! I figured they would be 2 big and like Laureen I wouldn't feel comfortable with them since I love to put on my sexy walk! lol 

And thanks socal-they have to pop up one day! 

Thanks again ladies


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I'm sure you'll find them.  They pop up on ebay pretty often, so I'm sure your size will show up soon.


----------



## evolkatie

wee, i've been out all day trying on shoes lol.

FYI, if anyone is looking for green pailette decolletes in a 38, they have them at NM houston. one pair only. i loved them.

also here's few good deals:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
declic 39, bin 350

http://cgi.ebay.com/850-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
madeline 36 bin 325


----------



## JetSetGo!

mistyknightwin said:


> Awww thanks so much ladies! I figured they would be 2 big and like Laureen I wouldn't feel comfortable with them since I love to put on my sexy walk! lol
> 
> And thanks socal-they have to pop up one day!
> 
> Thanks again ladies



41s are hard to come by... but they will come along. I nearly died when I saw mine! I still think it's worth the wait though. 42 is a pretty big jump.


----------



## 8seventeen19

evolkatie said:


> wee, i've been out all day trying on shoes lol.
> 
> FYI, if anyone is looking for green pailette decolletes in a 38, they have them at NM houston. one pair only. i loved them.


 
LUCKY LUCKY girl!!


----------



## evolkatie

shoeaddictklw said:


> LUCKY LUCKY girl!!



the tropical storm put me out of work today so i went shopping


----------



## laureenthemean

Pewter Madeleine, size 36, BIN $325
http://cgi.ebay.com/850-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## glamgrl921

dallas said:


> Size 42 Tiger Decolletes:
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Louboutin-Decollete-868-Tiger-Patent-size-42_W0QQitemZ230278465952QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


love these!


----------



## evolkatie

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Espadrilles, look like theyre in pretty good condition. Sz 6. I don't know what theyre called but they sorta look like tiburons


----------



## Lieda

Fuchsia suede VP's at Saks NYC today, several sizes. 
Also beige python VP's w/beige tip in 41 and 38.


----------



## rdgldy

cute boots, starting bid $199, size 8.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## mistyknightwin

JetSetGo! said:


> 41s are hard to come by... but they will come along. I nearly died when I saw mine! I still think it's worth the wait though. 42 is a pretty big jump.


Yeah I think so 2! I'm planning a trip to the DC NM and Saks soon so hopefully I'll pick up a nice sexy pair for my bday!


----------



## lolitablue

evolkatie said:


> wee, i've been out all day trying on shoes lol.
> 
> FYI, if anyone is looking for green pailette decolletes in a 38, they have them at NM houston. one pair only. i loved them.
> 
> also here's few good deals:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-100-mm-Declic-Leather-Pumps-39_W0QQitemZ140255658228QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> declic 39, bin 350


 
I wish they were 39 1/2.


----------



## rdgldy

then you'd have some competition (LOL)!


----------



## mystically

Good deal if you have different size feet... 
New Black Suede Lady Gres
Starting bid $346
BUT Left: 38.5 and Right: 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Shopalicious

socalboo said:


> Leopard Alta Ariella Boots on sale $762.50 Sizes 6, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5 & 10! I want these so bad! Someone get them!
> 
> http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...sp?a=29&dept=F&manufacturer=LOU&category=SAL&


 
Does anyone knows how do these fit and what are the measurements around the calves ?


----------



## laureenthemean

Black patent Pigalle 70, size 38 BIN $325
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Black Helmut Paillettes size 37.5 BIN $689 (not a great deal, but much better than NGG)
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Orange velvet/blue graffiti Pigalle size 40.5 BIN $325
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Giraffe print pony hair VP, size 39, starting bid $425
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Nude Yoyo (sculpted heel--looks like 85, but seller says 100) size 37 starting bid $499
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Black kid Mary Jane (Wallis?) size 36.5 starting bid $9.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Magenta patent Pigalle 120 (straight heel), size 39.5 $335 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## heat97

Haven't seen this color before, gorgeous --- pre-order in all sizes except 37 --- the 37's are available! 




http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1218019954013&ev19=2:14


----------



## FabulousDiva

Lieda said:


> Fuchsia suede VP's at Saks NYC today, several sizes.
> Also beige python VP's w/beige tip in 41 and 38.


 

Were these on sale? Thanks.


----------



## shoecrazy

From a tPFer:

Christian Louboutin Transparente Wedge sz 35 starting $149.99


----------



## JetSetGo!

FabulousDiva said:


> Were these on sale? Thanks.



These are new, so no.


----------



## rainyjewels

Hope this hasn't already been posted....navy greasepaint yoyos for $469 BIN...plus live.com discount (if it still works)...what a steal!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## aeross

dallas said:


> Size 42 Tiger Decolletes:
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Louboutin-Decollete-868-Tiger-Patent-size-42_W0QQitemZ230278465952QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I know I'm not supposed be looking BUT do you think these would be too big for me ? I'm usually a 41 or 41.5 :shame: I'm thinking I could make them work somehow


----------



## shoecrazy

aeross said:


> I know I'm not supposed be looking BUT do you think these would be too big for me ? I'm usually a 41 or 41.5 :shame: I'm thinking I could make them work somehow



I think they might - my decolletes are 1/2 a size up from my simple size and looking at your signature, these may be just right.


----------



## aeross

I think I might have keep a close eye on those then !

My ban doesn't count if it's for one of my HG's does it ? Though I need to think of an excuse for the DF lol


----------



## jh4200

I think the consensus is that HGs, sales, and pre-orders don't count for your ban...at least in my house!


----------



## angelsandsome

rainyjewels said:


> Hope this hasn't already been posted....navy greasepaint yoyos for $469 BIN...plus live.com discount (if it still works)...what a steal!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-YOYO-NAVY-GLIMMER-SHOES-40-10_W0QQitemZ260268470925QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

Live.com still isn't working


----------



## aeross

jh4200 said:


> I think the consensus is that HGs, sales, and pre-orders don't count for your ban...at least in my house!


 
I like those rules


----------



## ceseeber

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-MAD-MARY-CREAM_W0QQitemZ320282395822QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320282395822&_trkparms=72%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318

the beige mad mary's in size 7 are back again. 
(if they were a size 40 I'd grab them in a heartbeat.....hmmm think I could make is work?)


----------



## *Magdalena*

Net-a-porter has the new Nude Patent Triclo in stock-all sizes available!! Gorgeous!!!! Im definitely getting a pair!!!  Does anybody know how these run????

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33790


----------



## shoecrazy

^ I went with my VP/NP size (1/2 up from US) and they fit well. They're very comfortable!


----------



## techie81

*Magdalena* said:


> Net-a-porter has the new Nude Patent Triclo in stock-all sizes available!! Gorgeous!!!! Im definitely getting a pair!!!  Does anybody know how these run????
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33790



 I don't get why Net-a-porter rarely/never carries 35 or 35.5.


----------



## *Magdalena*

shoecrazy said:


> ^ I went with my VP/NP size (1/2 up from US) and they fit well. They're very comfortable!


 
Thanks so much!  I'm glad to hear they're comfy. I just got a pair of nude patent simples, but they're just too "simple" for me and the heel is too low...they're deifnitely going back


----------



## 8seventeen19

techie81 said:


> I don't get why Net-a-porter rarely/never carries 35 or 35.5.



They only order ONE of each. It's crap because the C'est Moi pink boots sold out in our size the same day they appeared on thier site and I really wanted those.


----------



## techie81

shoeaddictklw said:


> They only order ONE of each. It's crap because the C'est Moi pink boots sold out in our size the same day they appeared on thier site and I really wanted those.



That's beyond crappy. ush:


----------



## keya

shoeaddictklw said:


> They only order ONE of each. It's crap because the C'est Moi pink boots sold out in our size the same day they appeared on thier site and I really wanted those.



That sucks ush:  They still have them in a 35.5 on the Eu site. I want them too, but I think maybe they're a bit too pink for me to wear them on an everyday basis, and I can't justify the price tag unless I can get some wear out of them. I'm hoping the fucshia Declics are the same color, though


----------



## 8seventeen19

Hmm Can I order off the Eu site without paying customs fees??


----------



## 8seventeen19

Ugh and they're cheaper on the US site because our dollar is so low right now. I'll just see if a CL boutique gets them.


----------



## Shopalicious

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Roccia Python Very Prive Sz 40


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Are those python or whipsnake?


----------



## Shopalicious

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Are those python or whipsnake?


 
The seller say python.. !! I am very tempted but they are a little bit too big for me


----------



## keya

shoeaddictklw said:


> Ugh and they're cheaper on the US site because our dollar is so low right now. I'll just see if a CL boutique gets them.



Wow, you're right. According to my currency calculator they're $967 if you buy them in GBP, vs. $825 if you buy them in USD  I'd have to pay customs fees on top of that too.


----------



## jh4200

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Are those python or whipsnake?


 
I'm pretty sure those are whipsnake, even though the seller says python.  They look exactly like my whipsnake Lady Noueds.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Thanks!


----------



## shoecrazy

Roccia python NPs (short heel) $795 (sizes 36, 36.5, and 38.5 available)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## mymonkeymoos

> Wow, you're right. According to my currency calculator they're $967 if you buy them in GBP, vs. $825 if you buy them in USD  I'd have to pay customs fees on top of that too.


 
sorry to break in, but i'm in the UK and happy to get them for you and post off to you if you like.....


----------



## jh4200

Green paillette decolletes, size 39

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ms=39:1|66:2|65:10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318

Starting bid $595


----------



## shoecrazy

^ I want those so badly!


----------



## jh4200

Haha, I do too - if only they were a size bigger.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I love how the green pailettes look agains the red sole but I have not a clue what I would wear these with!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ same thing you wear bright orange Passmules, multi-blue color Armadillos, and bright purple Joli Noeuds with...


----------



## meggyg8r

plack patent Mad Marys 38.5.. but $899

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## meggyg8r

Okay... I saw these in person at NM and I honestly do not even know what to make of them.......... what do you girls think???

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Pink-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/8/0/6/7/4/2/webimg/156498989_o.jpg


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Fug.


----------



## jh4200

I think I've seen those before...on a Barbie...in 1988...


----------



## meggyg8r

Fox Trots 38 $395 BIN.. great price!  A little wear though.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## meggyg8r

HAHA Okay, glad to see I'm not the only one... I tried them on for fun and I just felt ridiculous... It totally reminded me of that Sex & the City episode where Miranda rides a mechanical bull!  I could totally see Samantha breaking those out for that trip.. or like Jessica Simpson wearing them on stage.. other than that, I really can't see normal people wearing them!


----------



## azhangie

WHAT?!?!? Those would go awesome with my pink sparkly cowgirl outfit! 

I'm off to bid on them right now!


----------



## evolkatie

I've seen them before in person. I wouldn't ever buy them but there's so much detail put into it.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ yeah!  I mean I love the crystalled heel and the detail is intricate but that's about all it's got going for it...


----------



## laureenthemean

I like the shape of the boots, but there are way too many rhinestones.  I think I would have liked just the crystals on the heel and embroidery on the upper, no crystals.


----------



## mistyknightwin

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Fug.


I agree!


----------



## 8seventeen19

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ same thing you wear bright orange Passmules, multi-blue color Armadillos, and bright purple Joli Noeuds with...


----------



## evolkatie

the green pailettes look good w/ dark colored jeans


----------



## Leescah

meggyg8r said:


> Fox Trots 38 $395 BIN.. great price! A little wear though.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-foxtrot-fox-trot-shoes-heels-38_W0QQitemZ120291428269QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I actually really like these... never seen this style before, are they TTS does anyone know?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I'd say half a size up, but if you have narrow feet, maybe you can get them in your true size.


----------



## Leescah

Yeah I have very narrow feet, so these could work... hmmm. Interesting. 

Thanks *Laureen*


----------



## Chins4

Green suede LG 40.5 BIN $475

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LOUBOUTIN-Gre...84|39:1|66:2|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## shoecrazy

Nude Paillettes VP - size 36 - $655 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

Bronze Graffiti VPs 40.5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...84|39:1|66:2|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
ORANGE Activas Sz 39.5 $349 BIN


----------



## socalboo

shoeaddictklw said:


> I love how the green pailettes look agains the red sole but I have not a clue what I would wear these with!



K ~ I thought the exact same thing when I tried them on in my exact size at the NM second cut sale. I thought maybe if they made final cut, but I still didn't think that I could wear them enough to justify it even on sale. But as you can guess, I'm still kicking myself for _not_ grabbing them! I can't stop thinking about them! ush:


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Someone buy these so I don't!! Sz 36 Black Paillette Decollete $479 BIN


----------



## laureenthemean

Those orange Activas are cute!


----------



## shoecrazy

I'm kinda feeling the orange activa - 39.5 - $349.99


----------



## 8seventeen19

socalboo said:


> K ~ I thought the exact same thing when I tried them on in my exact size at the NM second cut sale. I thought maybe if they made final cut, but I still didn't think that I could wear them enough to justify it even on sale. But as you can guess, I'm still kicking myself for _not_ grabbing them! I can't stop thinking about them! ush:



LOL! I'd make them work somehow! The DH would HATE them! He hates my glitters too. He calls me Liberace when I wear them. I'm mad at myself for not getting a pair of the $230 tiger decolletes!


----------



## shoecrazy

(oops - didn't know they had already been posted - I'm too slow)


----------



## fmd914

ceseeber said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-MAD-MARY-CREAM_W0QQitemZ320282395822QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320282395822&_trkparms=72%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318
> 
> the beige mad mary's in size 7 are back again.
> (if they were a size 40 I'd grab them in a heartbeat.....hmmm think I could make is work?)


 

Oh, why oh why are those not a 39?  I would even pay custom fees!!!!!!


----------



## sara999

HTF - selfridges in london has 120mm black kid pigalles


----------



## *Magdalena*

shoecrazy said:


> I'm kinda feeling the orange activa - 39.5 - $349.99


 
These would look so hot with a tan!!  if only these were a full size smaller...


----------



## ylime

evolkatie said:


> also here's few good deals:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-100-mm-Declic-Leather-Pumps-39_W0QQitemZ140255658228QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> declic 39, bin 350



Thanks for posting these! I talked to the seller and managed to get them BIN for $285! 






120mm Leopard Pigalle sz. 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260270942426&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016

Seller said reserve is $375, but she'd be willing to do BIN for $325 (maybe even lower?).


----------



## evolkatie

^^ wow you're soo lucky! congrats!


----------



## daisyduke947

ORANGE Activa? I need those. Those are my wear-with-white-pants shoes. A shame they are too big, because I'd buy them in an instant.


----------



## laureenthemean

Gold Pigalle 100, size 36 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220266116241&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## daisyduke947

GOLD PIGALLE?

Okay, I really need to not look at this thread.


----------



## shoecrazy

Whew - I'm glad someone bought the orange activas - I was contemplating it even though they were 1/2 a size too big. Was it anyone here?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I'm glad too!  They were my size...


----------



## jh4200

Minibouts, black, size 39 at NAP for $574.50

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27351

Leescah - I know you were thinking 38/38.5, but these are a little tight in the toe...don't know if you want to try it.


----------



## meggyg8r

Black Satin Anemones 38 $929 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## meggyg8r

Blue Patent Greasepaint Simples 38 $550 BIN OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## meggyg8r

Nude Satin Tamiflus 39 $500

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## irishiris8

I really love these, never seen them before:
Dickensera in Lilac, sz 7.5, 9.5  $565
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Search-Show?pid=15901%2e6019&cgid=BARNEYS&q=louboutin&start=16&sz=1


----------



## *Magdalena*

C'est moi bootie available in grey blue(teal)..beautiful!  Not on sale though.....






http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=CESTMOI!LOU&csurl=%2Fistar%2Easp%3Fa%3D29%26manufacturer%3DLOU%26group%3Dnew%26


----------



## laureenthemean

Cheap!  Red Miss Marple, size 38.5 BIN $180
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ms=39:1|66:2|65:10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318

Dark brown VP 70, size 36 BIN $280
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ms=39:1|66:2|65:10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## evolkatie

magenta 85mm simples sz 38.5 bin 295obo
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^From a tPFer.


----------



## more_CHOOS

NUDE VP sz 38 BIN $899 OBO

from a TPF'er =)

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NUDE-PATENT-VERY-PRIVE-38-5-8-5_W0QQitemZ260269986097QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260269986097&_trkparms=72%3A552%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those are 38.5.


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ thanks laureen :  i've been doing that alot lately...


----------



## Chins4

White patent Yoyo Zeppas sz 40

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-WHITE-PAT...84|39:1|66:2|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## Leescah

jh4200 said:


> Minibouts, black, size 39 at NAP for $574.50
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27351
> 
> Leescah - I know you were thinking 38/38.5, but these are a little tight in the toe...don't know if you want to try it.


 
NNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO they're gone. I totally would have made the 39 work. Stupid UK time zone - I was asleep.


----------



## meggyg8r

Gold + Multi Color Glitter Numero Prives 35.5 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370075527795&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## jh4200

So sorry Leescah!!!!! Maybe they'll come back.


----------



## Leescah

I have the link saved in my favourites so I'll be keeping a close eye on that one!!!  Will the shoes remain under the same 'link' do you know - I mean is the link by style number so will automatically point to that style of shoe as soon as one becomes available?


----------



## angelsandsome

evolkatie said:


> magenta 85mm simples sz 38.5 bin 295obo
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Gorgeous, but I didn't see OBO


----------



## techie81

meggyg8r said:


> Gold + Multi Color Glitter Numero Prives 35.5
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370075527795&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123



 Argh, don't think I could make these work. I'm a 5 with wide feet and a definite 5 in VPs. This has not been a good week for me and eBay.


----------



## lorrmich

Heads up.  If anyone is looking for black patent lapono 39.5, I just sent back to NM and should be showing up soon on line.  They were too small for me. They were on sale.  Don't rememeber the exact price because I had to pay tax and there was a $19 delivery fee.  I think with all that my total was around $522.  Maybe the shoes were about $460 something??


----------



## angelsandsome

Sorry if these have already been posted but just saw them, cool green color and lots of sizes available and ON SALE for 361.00:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697cat221103


----------



## evolkatie

angelsandsome said:


> Gorgeous, but I didn't see OBO



oh woops, if it wasn't originally there then i probably got mixed up with another auction.


----------



## Girl 6

Hi Ladies!

I need some advice!  I keep looking at those Beige patent Mad Marys on eBay.  I think that they are so different and cool from the usual black ones.  I keep wanting to hit the BIN button...

What do you think of them?  And, what would you wear with them?  Are the black ones more versatile?

LOL!

Help me!

G6


----------



## 8seventeen19

Either of them are gorgeous! It really depends on what you wear. I mostly only wear black so the black was a better choice for me. I love mine!


----------



## techie81

shoeaddict, do you own the glitter NPs in a 5? I take it they're pretty TTS like the VPs, according to the guide. Trying to buy the ones that got posted earlier today and the fact that they're 5.5 is the one reason keeping me from it.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I actually own them in a 36.5  I have to sell mine. They're just too big! 
No, I am NOT sure what I was thinking other than omg omg I have to have!!! LOL
The 5.5 would fit as I am a 35 in prive's and 35.5 in NPs.


----------



## shoecrazy

This is a pretty good price ($795) for the python fontanetes (size 39.5) - about the same as what they initially went on sale for at Saks. I've dealt with and would recommend this seller.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Ugh.. I'd definitely be getting these if they were my size!
Anemone sz. 37 BIN $779


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
VP Paillette Sz. 40 $599


----------



## heat97

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ANEMONE-PUMPS-Size-37_W0QQitemZ300248449670QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Ugh.. I'd definitely be getting these if they were my size!
> Anemone sz. 37 BIN $779


 

Trying to pretend I didnt see these ush:


----------



## heat97

Black Satin Catenita 36 Gorgeous

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-CATENITA-prive-black-satin-shoe-36_W0QQitemZ250279995186QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250279995186&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## Chins4

Silver Podium (?) 40.5 $278.60

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/on_sale/last_cut/silver_strappy_sandals


----------



## jh4200

Leescah, I think that the link goes with the style number, so any new sizes should be there.


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gourgeous-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
TDF SEVILLANA in black velvet Size 37 $689


----------



## 8seventeen19

heat97 said:


> Black Satin Catenita 36 Gorgeous
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-CATENITA-prive-black-satin-shoe-36_W0QQitemZ250279995186QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250279995186&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318



These are insanely gorgeous! She also has a sz. 37 & 40 $624


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Good thing there's no size 39...


----------



## Raffaluv

Hey Ladies - I just came back from Saks consolidation sale in Chevy Chase MD (extra 25% off marked down prices) - they had a pair of black patent "en passants" in a size 41 or 42 - I'm so sorry I cannot remember the size exactly, i'm leaning more toward 41 but I hit the shoes 1st & it's all a blur now - They were $310 & they'll be an extra 25% off so theyll come to $232.50  - I'm sure they'll do a charge send if someone had their eye out for them or is interested - their telephone # is 301-657-9000 - p.s. I have these & love them!


----------



## rdgldy

I LOVE those shoes!


----------



## rdgldy

meant the sevillanas


----------



## chanell0ve

shoeaddictklw said:


> these are insanely gorgeous! She also has a sz. 37 & 40 $624


 wow!!!


----------



## techie81

shoeaddictklw said:


> I actually own them in a 36.5  I have to sell mine. They're just too big!
> No, I am NOT sure what I was thinking other than omg omg I have to have!!! LOL
> The 5.5 would fit as I am a 35 in prive's and 35.5 in NPs.



 Oi  sorry to hear that.


----------



## daisyduke947

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Ugh.. I'd definitely be getting these if they were my size!
> Anemone sz. 37 BIN $779



I wonder if these would fit me...


----------



## aspark

Love the red anemone's!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Raffaluv said:


> Hey Ladies - I just came back from Saks consolidation sale in Chevy Chase MD (extra 25% off marked down prices) - they had a pair of black patent "en passants" in a size 41 or 42 - I'm so sorry I cannot remember the size exactly, i'm leaning more toward 41 but I hit the shoes 1st & it's all a blur now - They were $310 & they'll be an extra 25% off so theyll come to $232.50 - I'm sure they'll do a charge send if someone had their eye out for them or is interested - their telephone # is 301-657-9000 - p.s. I have these & love them!


 Thanks for the info! did you get a chance to stop in NM as well? I may have to look into the sizing of these! are they TTS? That's a steal...


----------



## frozendiva

They'd be fabulous Christmas shoes!


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Sex on a stick!!! Someone save me from myself!!!! 
Patent Pretty Womans!! Sz. 36 $749.00


----------



## jh4200

Wow, those are TDF!  Daisy's been ogling those for a while now - maybe she'll save you from yourself!


----------



## 8seventeen19

They're too small for her. I really want them but my fat a** calves won't fit in them  ush:


----------



## jh4200

I've seen pictures of your legs - I would not call them fat a**  by any stretch!


----------



## 8seventeen19

awwww 
I have TWO pairs of J Choo boots that the DH got me for Christmas that I cannot wear because my calves are too big... argh...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Your calves aren't too big, they just make the boots too small!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Well, Krystal, if they don't fit you, you can always send them my way


----------



## 8seventeen19

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Your calves aren't too big, they just make the boots too small!



Thank you Laureen for putting that spin on it.. I needed that


----------



## 8seventeen19

more_CHOOS said:


> Well, Krystal, if they don't fit you, you can always send them my way



LOL I figured I can't get them anyways. I have the purple, yellow, & red Declics, purple Alta Nodo's, multi armadillos, & c'est moi's that are on my fall purchases list sooooo...


----------



## more_CHOOS

I am seriously on a ban...for real this time!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Then what are you doing on this thread, hm??


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^ LOL! They same thing I am doing.. going hmmm is there something cheap? That I don't need! Ahemmm Ahemm Tiger NPs!!! (this is my don't need want right now)


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Haha, I totally know what you mean!  I was supposed to save up for my fall purchases, but then I couldn't resist those graffiti Clichys. ush:


----------



## jh4200

Krystal, have you ordered the yellow declics yet?  Where from?


----------



## 8seventeen19

nooo not yet but I hear BG is getting them.


----------



## 8seventeen19

& my yellow part of the rainbow is looking realllly empty. Need to get off the pinks and purples.


----------



## jh4200

Oooh, thanks!  I'm going to keep an eye out for them - and my fuschias are coming tomorrow - keeping my fingers crossed they fit!


----------



## more_CHOOS

hahah...LOL!  Laureen, I'm just checking to make there's nothing that I NEED.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hehe, I've found plenty of things here I didn't "need" until I saw them!


----------



## 8seventeen19

*cough* Mad Marys!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hehe, exactly.


----------



## snf8

Raffaluv said:


> Hey Ladies - I just came back from Saks consolidation sale in Chevy Chase MD (extra 25% off marked down prices) - they had a pair of black patent "en passants" in a size 41 or 42 - I'm so sorry I cannot remember the size exactly, i'm leaning more toward 41 but I hit the shoes 1st & it's all a blur now - They were $310 & they'll be an extra 25% off so theyll come to $232.50 - I'm sure they'll do a charge send if someone had their eye out for them or is interested - their telephone # is 301-657-9000 - p.s. I have these & love them!


 

ugh i wish these were 38 or 38.5! i have been looking for these for a while!


----------



## shoecrazy

Rodeodrivefashionista has red rolandos listed in 34.5, 35.5, and 36 for $699 - $1 cheaper than the new price 



http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## daisyduke947

PATENT PRETTY WOMAN?!

Mine!


----------



## laureenthemean

shoecrazy said:


> Rodeodrivefashionista has red rolandos listed in 34.5, 35.5, and 36 for $699 - $1 cheaper than the new price
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


$699.99--1 cent less than the new price.


----------



## techie81

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Sex on a stick!!! Someone save me from myself!!!!
> Patent Pretty Womans!! Sz. 36 $749.00



Ohh I want...but I bet my conservative boss would have a fit if I wore them to work.


----------



## daisyduke947

Get them, *techie*, if they will fit you! Get them because I can't.


----------



## shoecrazy

laureenthemean said:


> $699.99--1 cent less than the new price.



Oh you're right! But I guess they might appeal to those not wanting to wait for their NM/BG pre-orders.


----------



## frozendiva

Daisy, I might get half a calf into them. Or perhaps they'll have a sweat activated function of shrinking one's legs to fit.

Who am I kidding? I'd need a custom pair.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Haha...Laureen you are always on top of it...


----------



## laureenthemean

shoecrazy said:


> Oh you're right! But I guess they might appeal to those not wanting to wait for their NM/BG pre-orders.


Haha, just a little NGG joke.  You're right, though.  Save on tax, too, if you live in NY.


----------



## daisyduke947

*frozendiva*, you'd look so hot in them! No idea what your calves look like, but I've seen your ankles and they look fabulous! That's really weird that they are so narrow. I don't understand why they don't fit so many people!


----------



## meggyg8r

Black crystal Helmoons (I think?) 39 $419 BIN!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem







How do these run normally???


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Half to a full size large.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^sigh, of course.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Aw, sorry hon, but think of all the money you're saving!


----------



## rdgldy

really pretty, starting price $99.99, size 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## rdgldy

black satin, 38.5, starting bid $9.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Red patent/rope platform Yoyo Zeppa slingback, size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ms=39:1|66:2|65:10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318
I love these shoes; had a pair but sold them b/c they were too big.


----------



## rainyjewels

shoecrazy said:


> This is a pretty good price ($795) for the python fontanetes (size 39.5) - about the same as what they initially went on sale for at Saks. I've dealt with and would recommend this seller.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Fontanete-Python-pumps-9-5-ONLY-ONE_W0QQitemZ290251647844QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
OMG i LOVE these; I've done a search for these pink python fontanetes every single night!! I'm usually a sz 40 in VPs and there was actually a pair on ebay, brand new, in a 40 and i hesitated and completely lost them do you think i can do a 39.5? will they stretch that much?


----------



## jh4200

Blue leopard pigalle 100s, BIN $359.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ms=39:1|66:2|65:10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318

Someone please get these, I'd be all over them if they were a half size bigger!


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-White-Patent-Leather-Classic-Pumps_W0QQitemZ250280242585QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250280242585&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318
The rocks are baaaack! LOL White Pigalles $229 obo Sz.37.5


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-TORTOISE-PATENT-DECOLLETE-SHOES-7_W0QQitemZ150280679220QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150280679220&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318
Tortoise Decolletes Sz 37.5 $369


----------



## rdgldy

jh4200 said:


> Blue leopard pigalle 100s, BIN $359.99
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Blue-Leopard-Pigalle-Shoes-39-8-5-9_W0QQitemZ300248634006QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300248634006&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318
> 
> Someone please get these, I'd be all over them if they were a half size bigger!



or we'd be bidding against each other-lol


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Christian-LOUBOUTIN-Metallic-Pewter-Peep-Toe-Shoes_W0QQitemZ260271976223QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260271976223&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318
If they were only 1 size smaller! Pewter Speccio YoYos Sz.36.5 $9.99/$309 bin


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Christian-LOUBOUTIN-Silver-Glitter-Peep-Toe-Shoes_W0QQitemZ250279783319QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250279783319&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318
Silver greasepaint YoYos Sz.39.5 BIN $300/ starts @ $9.99


----------



## *Magdalena*

geez..my head is spinning  I cant keep up with this thread...


----------



## 8seventeen19

Sorry! Just some good deals out there tonight!


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

there definately are! i'm so tempted right now!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

...i know, and NONE in my size....sooooo saaaaddd


----------



## BellaShoes

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-TORTOISE-PATENT-DECOLLETE-SHOES-7_W0QQitemZ150280679220QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150280679220&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318
> Tortoise Decolletes Sz 37.5 $369


 
I love these!!!!!! C'mon where in the world are the 39.5 decollete's??
*Shoeaddict* you find fabulous deals... please holler for me if you see a 39.5 decollete (tiger or tortoise...heck any!)


----------



## 8seventeen19

Will do Miss Bella!


----------



## evolkatie

aw, i really want those tortoise decolettes & white pigalles. too bad i'm on a shoe ban. 

except sandals...


----------



## jh4200

rdgldy said:


> or we'd be bidding against each other-lol


 

Haha, we should coordinate or something!  If you want these, they're all yours!


----------



## glamgrl921

*Magdalena* said:


> ...i know, and NONE in my size....sooooo saaaaddd



none in my size either!!


----------



## daisyduke947

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-TORTOISE-PATENT-DECOLLETE-SHOES-7_W0QQitemZ150280679220QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150280679220&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318
> Tortoise Decolletes Sz 37.5 $369



OMG those would fit!! Ugh.


----------



## luxlover

theres really a lot of temptations here tonight on this forum......

I have to be strong though and remember my ban.


----------



## more_CHOOS

RED patent NP w/ gold/bronze tip/heel sz 39 BIN $229

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Red-Patent-Slingback-Heels-Shoes-39_W0QQitemZ120292255215QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120292255215&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## illegallyblonde

Kamilla850 said:


> I have never seen this color combo before - Purple and Green Anemone:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Anemone_W0QQitemZ160267170901QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> The pictures make the shoe look red but the listing describes them as purple, I reached out to the seller to get better pics.  Is there anyway that I can make these work with my size 8 feet?




Thank you for posting these - they're on their way to me!


----------



## illegallyblonde

Size 42 Tiger Decollettes:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...84|39:1|66:2|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## meggyg8r

Have these Numero Prive Glitters been posted yet?  $450 starting bid with a little over 2 days to go.. size 36.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## meggyg8r

Oh man.. NGG just gave me a lowered price for the Alta Perlas... I think I'm gonna get my HG!!


----------



## Leescah

NAP have the pink satin Very Noeud in size 38 right now - not on sale tho!
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/31025


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


 size 39.5  Now $363.5


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


size 36.5 Now$268.45


----------



## jh4200

meggyg8r said:


> Oh man.. NGG just gave me a lowered price for the Alta Perlas... I think I'm gonna get my HG!!


 
Meggy, I'm so excited for you!  You're going to love them!

How'd you get her to lower the price?


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I know, I have been dying for a pair ever since I tried them on in NM and they didn't have my size!

I just sent her a message on eBay and asked if she could do any lower, and then I linked her to some auctions that were in different sizes that were listed for much lower than didn't sell.. so she sent me a new price.  She hasn't relisted them with the new price just yet so hopefully she does that sometime soon so I can snatch them up!


----------



## irishiris8

meggyg8r said:


> Oh man.. NGG just gave me a lowered price for the Alta Perlas... I think I'm gonna get my HG!!


 
  Hooray!!!!  Congrats *meggyg8r*!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ hehe thanks.. she still hasn't set up the BIN for me yet though!  I'm starting to sweat over it!! :s


----------



## jh4200

Email her again and ask if she's actually setting up a BIN or if she intends to complete the sale some other way.  She's pretty fast at getting back to you, at least in my experience.


----------



## daisyduke947

illegallyblonde said:


> Thank you for posting these - they're on their way to me!



OMG congrats!!!! I'm so glad someone here got them!


----------



## *Magdalena*

These are baaack on NAP again!!  On sale, too!  size 40

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27351


----------



## Kamilla850

illegallyblonde said:


> Thank you for posting these - they're on their way to me!


 
That's great news!  Congats.  Please post pics when you receive them because I would love to see the true color of these shoes, I am sure that they are just beautiful IRL.


----------



## meggyg8r

jh4200 said:


> Email her again and ask if she's actually setting up a BIN or if she intends to complete the sale some other way.  She's pretty fast at getting back to you, at least in my experience.




I did, I actually sent her two messages through ebay.  The first one I sent about 5 minutes after she sent me a message telling me the new price and then one a couple hours later because I thought it was odd she hadn't gotten back to me.  Still hasn't.... sigh.  I'll try again in a few hours, I hate to be annoying though.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I would give her until tomorrow before messaging her again.


----------



## Chins4

Black Pyton Y'Open 37 £400 BINOBO

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RARE-CHRISTIA...84|39:1|66:2|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318

or Burgundy Suede Rolando 36.5 £285 BINOBO

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTH-CHRISTIA...84|39:1|66:2|65:12&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14.l1318

or Silver Cleosceptre (?) 38 from £99

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/STRAPPY-SILVE...84|39:1|66:2|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## sara999

chins4 said:


> black pyton y'open 37 £400 binobo
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/rare-christian-louboutin-yopen-shoes-37-4-7_w0qqitemz140256561631qqcmdzviewitem?hash=item140256561631&_trkparms=72%3a984%7c39%3a1%7c66%3a2%7c65%3a12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


wow!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


 size 38 Red $160.55


----------



## mistyknightwin

sara999 said:


> wow!


That's what I just said when I clicked the link!!!!! I wouldn't know how to act with those on my feet! I might walk out the house with those on and nothing else!!


----------



## mawsey

Chins4 said:


> Black Pyton Y'Open 37 £400 BINOBO
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RARE-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-YOPEN-SHOES-37-4-7_W0QQitemZ140256561631QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item140256561631&_trkparms=72%3A984%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318
> 
> or Burgundy Suede Rolando 36.5 £285 BINOBO
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ROLANDO-SHOES-36-5-3-5-6-5_W0QQitemZ140256349201QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item140256349201&_trkparms=72%3A984%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14.l1318
> 
> or Silver Cleosceptre (?) 38 from £99
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/STRAPPY-SILVE...84|39:1|66:2|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


 

Thanks Chins - the Y'opens and Rolando are mine - I'm having a bit of a clearout


----------



## keya

Chins4 said:


> Black Pyton Y'Open 37 £400 BINOBO
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RARE-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-YOPEN-SHOES-37-4-7_W0QQitemZ140256561631QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item140256561631&_trkparms=72%3A984%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318



It says _invalid item _



Anyway, pink Horatio sling, size 39, BIN $250. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Horatio-Sling_W0QQitemZ220267015161QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I'd get them myself if they were my size and the seller would ship to Europe.


----------



## laureenthemean

keya said:


> It says _invalid item _



Says the auction ended for me.


----------



## laureenthemean

Ivory satin Joli Noeud Dorcet:
http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/92180.htm


----------



## JuneHawk

laureenthemean said:


> Ivory satin Joli Noeud Dorcet:
> http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/92180.htm



Those would make lovely wedding shoes!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I was thinking that.


----------



## karwood

Rolando Leopard Print HairCalf @ Saks $740 Size 35

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446163627&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1218240852291&ev19=3:9


----------



## Raffaluv

mistyknightwin said:


> Thanks for the info! did you get a chance to stop in NM as well? I may have to look into the sizing of these! are they TTS? That's a steal...


 

Hi mistyknightwin, i didnt make it to NM, I was thinking that they sent their sale stuff to other stores by now for their consolidation(??)...i should of taken a quick peek anyway   I'm a US 8.5 & I have these in a 39.5 but I think I could have done them in a 39 w/ no problem so i'd say a 1/2 to full size  i was pretty surprised to see them, the rest of the shoes were really picked over unfortunately


----------



## rdgldy

beautiful fontanetes-starting $350

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## b00mbaka

keya said:


> Anyway, pink Horatio sling, size 39, BIN $250.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Horatio-Sling_W0QQitemZ220267015161QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I'd get them myself if they were my size and the seller would ship to Europe.


 
Is there a kicking itself in the butt smily? I wanted these! Ugh!


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

rdgldy said:


> beautiful fontanetes-starting $350
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-Louboutin-Fontanete-Suede-Taupe-40-5_W0QQitemZ130245457065QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



these are mine.


----------



## rdgldy

wish they'd fit me!


----------



## meggyg8r

Some new glitters popped up this morning..

Multi w/ gold, 41.5  $899.99 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370076089460&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

Multi w/ gold, 35.5 $849.95 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380053729028&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

Where are all the sizes in between is my question!!!!!


----------



## archygirl

Wish me luck, ladies! I have bid on these, but will be driving to my new home in SC when the auction closes. I won't know if I have won until about 3 hours after auction closes. Really want these, send positive energy my way!!

Do any of you have these and how do they fit?

Item # 200243232051	
CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN LEOPARD PATENT PUMP SHOE 8.5 39


----------



## jh4200

Chocolate minibouts at NAP, $511, size 38

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27343


----------



## Chins4

Chironde 100 sz42 £185 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...84|39:1|66:4|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318

Nude Patent Pigalle 120 37.5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...84|39:1|66:4|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## lorrmich

archygirl said:


> Wish me luck, ladies! I have bid on these, but will be driving to my new home in SC when the auction closes. I won't know if I have won until about 3 hours after auction closes. Really want these, send positive energy my way!!
> 
> Do any of you have these and how do they fit?
> 
> Item # 200243232051
> CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN LEOPARD PATENT PUMP SHOE 8.5 39


 
archy, I'm crossing fingers and toes


----------



## rainyjewels

as of this afternoon 6 PM EST, Saks NYC has the tortoise VPs (w/the old, original turtle patent) in sz 39.5 and 40.5. they also had tortoise yoyos with the gold/bronze metal heel in a range of sizes.


----------



## techie81

rainyjewels said:


> as of this afternoon 6 PM EST, Saks NYC has the tortoise VPs (w/the old, original turtle patent) in sz 39.5 and 40.5. they also had tortoise yoyos with the gold/bronze metal heel in a range of sizes.



:: sigh :: I'll never see them in my size.   I lost a pair on eBay earlier this week.


----------



## jh4200

CL Las Vegas has one pair of python VPs in stock, size 42.  Horatio doesn't have any.


----------



## rainyjewels

^^ ah, thanks for the update jh4200! my wallet will be happy.


----------



## jh4200

Yeah, mine is too.  I actually considered, for a split second, whether I could make them work even though they're 2 sizes too big - fortunately I came to my senses and realized I was thinking crazy!


----------



## meggyg8r

Super pretty!!

Purple Satin Violas 39.5 $699.99 OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


----------



## rainyjewels

jh4200 said:


> Yeah, mine is too. I actually considered, for a split second, whether I could make them work even though they're 2 sizes too big - fortunately I came to my senses and realized I was thinking crazy!


 
i have those flashes of insanity all too often ush:


----------



## glamgrl921

jh4200 said:


> CL Las Vegas has one pair of python VPs in stock, size 42.  Horatio doesn't have any.


anyone know price on these? is it the roccia python??!?!?!?!!!?!?!!?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^$1180, last I heard (a few months ago).


----------



## glamgrl921

ooohhhh lordy!! that's a little much for me!!! maybe someday!  they might have even gone up in price since then!


----------



## ShiShi

I really want those nude Pigalles.  I don't know if I could make a 37.5 work though.  

Nevermind, she doesn't ship to the US anyway.


----------



## b00mbaka

jh4200 said:


> Blue leopard pigalle 100s, BIN $359.99
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Blue-Leopard-Pigalle-Shoes-39-8-5-9_W0QQitemZ300248634006QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300248634006&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318
> 
> Someone please get these, I'd be all over them if they were a half size bigger!


 
 I did you the favor and got them! I had to go to Saks to try on a pair of pigalle's first to know my size so I just bought it now.Thanks for the help! These are my 1st pair of CLs!


----------



## heat97

Dont know if these were posted but...... HOT PINK SATIN ARMADILLO'S!!
http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/prod...els&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-x.RM2X3kVBdykbz17XyC2w


----------



## glamgrl921

^^about 2 weeks ago i started a thread about these and got all excited...then, upon closer inspection, saw that the product description says red    they should totally come in this color though!!!  NAP just has a crap pic up


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, it's the lighting.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^oh man, hot pink would have been incredible!!!!!


----------



## glamgrl921

pink caberet on bluefly size 35...i feel like someone was looking for these but for the life of me i can't remember who....
http://bluefly.com/pages/products/d...2083219313&FOLDER<>folder_id=1167&rvform=true


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I _think_ it was *sharbear508*, but if it was, I'm pretty sure these are too small.


----------



## glamgrl921

^^ damn lauren you're good!!!  but ur right, too small.  oh well..i hope someone grabs em they are beautiful!


----------



## jh4200

b00mbaka said:


> I did you the favor and got them! I had to go to Saks to try on a pair of pigalle's first to know my size so I just bought it now.Thanks for the help! These are my 1st pair of CLs!


 
I'm so happy for you!  And way to do your research and be certain they're your size!  Congrats on your first (of many!) pairs!  Show us pics as soon  as you can!


----------



## purdy13

ShiShi said:


> I really want those nude Pigalles. I don't know if I could make a 37.5 work though.
> 
> Nevermind, she doesn't ship to the US anyway.


 
They're not actual CL nude. I sold them to her and they are the more beige colour - milk perhaps. I bought them from ebay decribed as nude and they weren't so I was really dissappointed. Just in case anyone is thinking of buying them thinking they are the proper nude colour.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They look like light beige or cream?


----------



## *Magdalena*

I think these are so gorgeous!!!  and in my size.....i just feel i wouldnt get much wear out of them

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-ALEXANDRA-black-lace-pumps-38-1-2_W0QQitemZ290252229518QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290252229518&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## purdy13

laureenthemean said:


> ^^They look like light beige or cream?


 
Yep, they probably are light beige. They are a lovely shoe but the colour was all wrong for my skintone as the colour is rather yellow based rather than pinkish. 

When I pointed out to the original seller that they are not actually nude when I received them, I received the most awful abusive aggressive e-mail from her I was just stunned... Anyway bit off topic, I just did not want someone else to be dissappointed as I was.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^That is very considerate of you.  I know that sometimes the nude color photographs strangely (at least in my experience), so I wasn't sure.  Thank you for letting us all know.


----------



## laureenthemean

White Gwenissima, size 40 (runs half size small?)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...yZ103220QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## socalboo

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-TORTOISE-PATENT-DECOLLETE-SHOES-7_W0QQitemZ150280679220QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150280679220&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318
> Tortoise Decolletes Sz 37.5 $369



Just a size and a half smaller!!! ush:


----------



## BellaShoes

Magenta Pigalles 39.5 (auction ends in 15 minutes) BIN $335

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bagsforme

City Girl 40 $307 start
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-City-Girl-40_W0QQitemZ230279776991QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item230279776991&_trkparms=72%3A1075%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## bagsforme

CL Boots 5.5  $32 start
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Boots-Super-sexy-fit-knee-high-5-5_W0QQitemZ250280771181QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250280771181&_trkparms=72%3A1075%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## bagsforme

Lola 39 $349 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/595-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-LOLA-PUMP-SHOES-39-9-8-5_W0QQitemZ280255042158QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280255042158&_trkparms=72%3A1075%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## techie81

bagsforme said:


> CL Boots 5.5  $32 start
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Boots-Super-sexy-fit-knee-high-5-5_W0QQitemZ250280771181QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250280771181&_trkparms=72%3A1075%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318



Man, that description's confusing. It says 37.5 too.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Some sellers have weird feet, I guess.  I saw a pair of Madeleines for sale, size 39.5, and the seller said they'd fit a US 7.5.


----------



## Chins4

Blue Karey VP sz36 - starting bid only £50

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNIB-Loubouti...84|39:1|66:2|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318

or Roccia Python Pigalle 120 sz37.5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LOUBOUTIN-PIG...84|39:1|66:2|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## illegallyblonde

rainyjewels said:


> as of this afternoon 6 PM EST, Saks NYC has the tortoise VPs (w/the old, original turtle patent) in sz 39.5 and 40.5. they also had tortoise yoyos with the gold/bronze metal heel in a range of sizes.




Sigh. I dream of those 39.5s in my hot little hands. Darn it!


----------



## illegallyblonde

A pretty good price on these bronze sequin Decolettes - they were down to $370 at the Barneys sale so not much of a markuphttp://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-DECOLLETE-PUMP-SEQUIN-SIZE-8_W0QQitemZ300248664994QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## meggyg8r

Just wanted to update ya'll... NGG came through and my HG Alta Perlas are on their way to me today!!!


----------



## jh4200

I'm sooo happy for you, Meggy!  I can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## bagsforme

Palace 38.5 $399 start
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-VELVET-PALACE-SHOES-SIZE-38-5_W0QQitemZ300248964853QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300248964853&_trkparms=72%3A1075%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218463773375


----------



## bagsforme

Lola 38 .  
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-LOLA-patent-leather-pump-38_W0QQitemZ120292131241QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120292131241&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218463944906


----------



## bagsforme

Red Iowa 36 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-IOWA-Mary-Jane-Patent-Peep-Shoes_W0QQitemZ140256648756QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item140256648756&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218464025109


----------



## irishiris8

Congrats *meggyg8r*!  I can't wait to see them


----------



## rainyjewels

shoecrazy said:


> This is a pretty good price ($795) for the python fontanetes (size 39.5) - about the same as what they initially went on sale for at Saks. I've dealt with and would recommend this seller.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Fontanete-Python-pumps-9-5-ONLY-ONE_W0QQitemZ290251647844QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I finally snagged these now that cashback has returned! Got them half a size smaller than my usual VP size since noticing that my new kid VPs are stretching just from me walking around my apt and now there's a gaping hole at my heel...hope these fit me well! Thanks shoecrazy! :okay:


----------



## surlygirl

Congrats, rainy! I have been lusting after those, but couldn't make the move! Thanks for giving them a good home. I'm sure they'll work out perfectly!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Congrats!! The cashback has returned?!?!


----------



## rdgldy

Congrats Meggy and Rainy.  Pictures please!


----------



## meggyg8r

The cashback hasn't returned on my end.. I checked all weekend and just again now.  I'm jealous if it has returned for others!!!


----------



## techie81

shoeaddictklw said:


> Congrats!! The cashback has returned?!?!



Yep, worked for me! My credit card is pretty unhappy with me right now.


----------



## 8seventeen19

It worked for me too!! YAY! Now I *think* I may get the nude paillette VPs.


----------



## angelsandsome

meggyg8r said:


> The cashback hasn't returned on my end.. I checked all weekend and just again now. I'm jealous if it has returned for others!!!


 
It should, I just went to live.com and typed in Christian Louboutin and it didn't come up but I typed in Jimmy Choo Handbag and it came up on the right (I had to view the entire page to catch it). Then when I entered the ebay site I could type Christian Louboutin in the search field and up came all the BIN's with the 25% logo at the top of page


----------



## JuneHawk

I wonder, does the live.com discount work when you make an offer?  Not bidding, just an offer.


----------



## meggyg8r

ah crap, I bought a pair of CLs last night... dangit!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

JuneHawk said:


> I wonder, does the live.com discount work when you make an offer?  Not bidding, just an offer.



Nope. That's why I always get the seller to lower their BIN. Works like a charm


----------



## JuneHawk

shoeaddictklw said:


> Nope. That's why I always get the seller to lower their BIN. Works like a charm



how do you do that?


----------



## 8seventeen19

meggyg8r said:


> ah crap, I bought a pair of CLs last night... dangit!!!



I HATE that feeling. I got all excited about getting my glitters and then FORGOT to do the live.com discount! Well, there went $160 bucks! argh.. 

At least you got them though, congrats!


----------



## ylime

angelsandsome said:


> It should, I just went to live.com and typed in Christian Louboutin and it didn't come up but I typed in Jimmy Choo Handbag and it came up on the right (I had to view the entire page to catch it). Then when I entered the ebay site I could type Christian Louboutin in the search field and up came all the BIN's with the 25% logo at the top of page



I followed your lead, and it worked for me! In fact, I just bought these:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120293322104&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=002

Anyone know the style name? The seller says it's Ernest, but I thought Ernestas didn't have the platform?


----------



## meggyg8r

shoeaddictklw said:


> I HATE that feeling. I got all excited about getting my glitters and then FORGOT to do the live.com discount! Well, there went $160 bucks! argh..
> 
> At least you got them though, congrats!


 
I don't feel TOO bad because I did actually look before I bought last night and it didn't come up. I even checked a couple times today and still nothing!! I wonder why it's not working for me.  Oh well!!!!!!!


----------



## rainyjewels

JuneHawk said:


> how do you do that?



Only works on BIN, not best offers. Usually if you msg the seller and let them know the situation, they'll lower the BIN for you.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ that's what I do.  What I try to do is find another auction that ended that didn't sell for a lower price, or auctions that are currently listed with a lower price to show them that other people have listed them lower (they generally aren't the same size, that is why I have to ask the more expensive seller to lower!) and they sometimes come back with a good offer, and sometimes don't.  Usually they will though.  It's good to have in mind the number you're looking for before you ask, but I never tell them what it is.  I see what they say and then let them know if it's still too much.  Last time I did this the seller lowered the BIN price over $160.


----------



## 8seventeen19

JuneHawk said:


> how do you do that?



Ask them. Be like hey, I see you have a best offer will you take $$$. I would like a bin at that price. I had 3 like that in which I was able to get them down. I am working on a pair of VP Paillettes but I don't think she's going to be so generous so I am not going to get them.ush:


----------



## JetSetGo!

ylime said:


> I followed your lead, and it worked for me! In fact, I just bought these:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120293322104&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=002
> 
> Anyone know the style name? The seller says it's Ernest, but I thought Ernestas didn't have the platform?



I hate to say it, but these believe these are counterfeit.


----------



## JetSetGo!

bagsforme said:


> City Girl 40 $307 start
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-City-Girl-40_W0QQitemZ230279776991QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item230279776991&_trkparms=72%3A1075%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318




This seller sells counterfeit shoes. Please list shoes you are unsure about in the Authenticate thread before posting in the HTF thread.


----------



## keya

JetSetGo! said:


> I hate to say it, but these believe these are counterfeit.



^ ITA :s


----------



## ylime

JetSetGo! said:


> I hate to say it, but these believe these are counterfeit.



Oh damn it. I thought I was decent at spotting fakes. ush:

Any ideas on what I can do at this point? Or do I have to wait until I receive them before filing a PayPal claim?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Just don't pay for them.


----------



## keya

ylime said:


> Oh damn it. I thought I was decent at spotting fakes. ush:
> 
> Any ideas on what I can do at this point? Or do I have to wait until I receive them before filing a PayPal claim?



If I were you and you've already paid, I'd wait until they arrive, then post pics in the authenticate thread before contacting the seller letting them know they sold you fakes and see if they offer you a refund (including shipping) A lot of fakers will refund in hopes of avoiding negative feedback, as it'll tip other buyers off to the fact that they're selling fakes. If the seller wont cooperate, I'd file a claim


----------



## ylime

keya said:


> If I were you and you've already paid, I'd wait until they arrive, then post pics in the authenticate thread before contacting the seller letting them know they sold you fakes and see if they offer you a refund (including shipping) A lot of fakers will refund in hopes of avoiding negative feedback, as it'll tip other buyers off to the fact that they're selling fakes. If the seller wont cooperate, I'd file a claim



Thanks for the advice, *keya*. Silly me jumped on them without thinking twice. Lesson learned!


----------



## keya

ylime said:


> Thanks for the advice, *keya*. Silly me jumped on them without thinking twice. Lesson learned!



I've had to learn that the hard way as well :shame: It's best to post pics in the authenticate thread before buying if you're unsure.


----------



## more_CHOOS

not sure what style sz 36 BIN $295

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200245542037


----------



## JetSetGo!

keya said:


> If I were you and you've already paid, I'd wait until they arrive, then post pics in the authenticate thread before contacting the seller letting them know they sold you fakes and see if they offer you a refund (including shipping) A lot of fakers will refund in hopes of avoiding negative feedback, as it'll tip other buyers off to the fact that they're selling fakes. If the seller wont cooperate, I'd file a claim



In addition, I've reported them. If it comes to it, eBay may be aware of the fact before you even need to claim.


----------



## javaboo

more_CHOOS said:


> not sure what style sz 36 BIN $295
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200245542037



I think those are called Maria? or something like that.


----------



## javaboo

Size 39 Lace VP
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-very-prive-lace-platform-BNIB_W0QQitemZ180273752348

Need more pictures for authentication though.


----------



## JuneHawk

I have a question about making offers since i never done so.  How much lower than the BIN price do you usually go? I'd love to get the shoes at a great price but I don't wanna make a ridiculously low offer!  TIA!

June


----------



## evolkatie

JuneHawk said:


> I have a question about making offers since i never done so.  How much lower than the BIN price do you usually go? I'd love to get the shoes at a great price but I don't wanna make a ridiculously low offer!  TIA!
> 
> June



I think you should just try what you feel the item is worth. The worst thing that can happen is the seller will say no and give you a counter offer. If you're using the Ebay best offer link instead of sending them a message, I think you only get 3 tries though.


----------



## angelsandsome

You need to email the seller first and make sure she will lower the BIN price IF she accepts your offer so you can use the live.com.  I had a horrible time cuz the seller agreed to my price but she had 2 pending offers so ebay wouldn't allow her to lower or edit the BIN until the pending bids expired then she emailed me and told me she was lowering the BIN, in my case it took 2 days and the % went down on me and you never know when live.com will be offered. Good luck.


----------



## rainyjewels

JuneHawk said:


> I have a question about making offers since i never done so. How much lower than the BIN price do you usually go? I'd love to get the shoes at a great price but I don't wanna make a ridiculously low offer! TIA!
> 
> June


 
I tend to think about how much I'd be willing to pay, then offer slightly lower, maybe 10%. Then if they counteroffer, you have a better chance of getting the price you were willing to pay, and if they accept your offer, you just paid less than you were willing to pay....so win win situation!


----------



## *Magdalena*

ahhh, if only these were my size ...

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Gorgeous!!! Blue Sevilla's Size 40 .99(with reserve)


----------



## jh4200

Too bad those are too big for me - stupid d'orsays running small!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Well... I know where all the bubblegum Simples went.. RDF has 35-37.5 including half sizes!!! $575 (boo) Love these but can't justify that they were just over $300 on sale.




http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rdgldy

I love those but they'd never fit!


----------



## b00mbaka

angelsandsome said:


> It should, I just went to live.com and typed in Christian Louboutin and it didn't come up but I typed in Jimmy Choo Handbag and it came up on the right (I had to view the entire page to catch it). Then when I entered the ebay site I could type Christian Louboutin in the search field and up came all the BIN's with the 25% logo at the top of page


 
OMG! I purchased my shoes right around this time too! 

*I just tried but it didn't work for me


----------



## funandsun

b00mbaka said:


> OMG! I purchased my shoes right around this time too!
> 
> *I just tried but it didn't work for me


 
Try typing in 'Wii' it works. (Jimmy Choo didn't work for me either).


----------



## archygirl

archygirl said:


> Wish me luck, ladies! I have bid on these, but will be driving to my new home in SC when the auction closes. I won't know if I have won until about 3 hours after auction closes. Really want these, send positive energy my way!!
> 
> Do any of you have these and how do they fit?
> 
> Item # 200243232051
> CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN LEOPARD PATENT PUMP SHOE 8.5 39



I won, won WON!!!!!!!! Yeah, new house and new shoes!! Will post pics as soon as they arrive. Thanks for sending pos energy my way. A steal!


----------



## rdgldy

great news on both fronts-congrats!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

CONGRATS, *archygirl*!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

archygirl said:


> I won, won WON!!!!!!!! Yeah, new house and new shoes!! Will post pics as soon as they arrive. Thanks for sending pos energy my way. A steal!


 
WOW, congratulations Archygirl!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Grrreaatt thread for a newbie like me to CL!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Yellow Declic, size 36.5, starting bid $439
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270264308176&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## Raffaluv

*archygirl!* Yaay for you!!  I totally thought of you this weekend & even checked to see when it was ending!!!  Very happy for you & wish you all good things, bet you'll never forget when you got them


----------



## xboobielicousx

yay archygirl! congrats on the beautiful shoes and the new house


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Alta-Perla-Size-39_W0QQitemZ110279121919QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110279121919&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218509531751
Black Alta Perlas Sz 39 $450 OBO


----------



## evolkatie

Terrible pictures but I doubt these were popular enough to be faked. These look really cute though, they popped up on NM for a few seconds not too long ago.
Sz 39 seersuckers bin $250
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jh4200

evolkatie said:


> Terrible pictures but I doubt these were popular enough to be faked. These look really cute though, they popped up on NM for a few seconds not too long ago.
> Sz 39 seersuckers bin $250
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Seersucker-Pumps-Heels-Sz-39_W0QQitemZ320285823162QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Well those went fast.  I was just debating whether they would fit and then they disappeared.  Very cute though!


----------



## 8seventeen19

WOW Those went fast! I would have got those if they would have been my size!
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTC-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLAVK-SILK-SLINGBACKS-37-5_W0QQitemZ120293568288QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120293568288&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218509882195
These are gorgeous but I can't remember what they're called.. too big for me. 
Sz 37.5 $9.99/ $199 BIN


----------



## KillerTofu

I think those are called the Moustique.


----------



## 8seventeen19

that's it! Thanks! NAP had them in a gorgeous purple/blue color a few seasons ago.


----------



## rdgldy

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTC-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLAVK-SILK-SLINGBACKS-37-5_W0QQitemZ120293568288QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120293568288&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218509882195
> These are gorgeous but I can't remember what they're called.. too big for me.
> Sz 37.5 $9.99/ $199 BIN


and too small for me


----------



## techie81

Congrats archygirl!


----------



## archygirl

techie81 said:


> Congrats archygirl!



THANKS everyone. Will post photos as soon as they arrive!


----------



## meggyg8r

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Alta-Perla-Size-39_W0QQitemZ110279121919QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110279121919&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218509531751
> Black Alta Perlas Sz 39 $450 OBO


 

MAN if only those were my size... NGG labeled the auction wrong and the 37.5 I thought I ordered was really a 37 which I know won't work.  So, no HG shoes for me anymore...


----------



## rdgldy

Meggy, I am so sorry.  I will be on the lookout for your HG shoes too!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ thanks!  I think it wasn't meant to be from the start though.. I had an uneasy feeling after I purchased them, like I had still paid too much.  So, I'm almost at ease that she told me they were the wrong size.  I think it all worked out in the end.  I'm going to hold out until I can find them more in my price range, or until I decide I really can't live without them anymore


----------



## sara999

shoeaddictklw said:


> that's it! Thanks! NAP had them in a gorgeous purple/blue color a few seasons ago.


harrods has these in a pinky nude satin colour


----------



## funandsun

Barney's added a ton of sale shoes.  Let's give it another try!!!  I ordered some City Girls.  I hope they come through!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ haha yeah, I see the Paillette Decolletes I returned made it back to the website!!!  Man how I wish those things fit!


----------



## Rog

shoeaddictklw said:


> Well... I know where all the bubblegum Simples went.. RDF has 35-37.5 including half sizes!!! $575 (boo) Love these but can't justify that they were just over $300 on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-SIMPLE-100-4-in-Patent-Pump-35-5_W0QQitemZ350088068334QQihZ022QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 Does Anyone think I'll ever be able to find these in my size 38 or 38.5 its been ages now and I haven't seen any and I've seen them in loads of other sizes Awe


----------



## funandsun

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ haha yeah, I see the Paillette Decolletes I returned made it back to the website!!! Man how I wish those things fit!


 
Bummer!!!  At least you had them delivered!  I haven't had an order delivered from Barney's yet!  I may have a heart attack if they show up...I'd better tell my boyfriend I want to be buried in them.


----------



## angelsandsome

funandsun said:


> Barney's added a ton of sale shoes. Let's give it another try!!! I ordered some City Girls. I hope they come through!!!!


 
Thanks, I just ordered O My Sling, now let's see if I get a message in a few days saying they are out of stock I hate this, even though they go through all the way to sending you a confirm


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks for the heads up, Funandsun.  I just ordered the Mia-lets see if it actually ships!


----------



## fmd914

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732
Nude/Nude NP  Size 41


----------



## rainyjewels

funandsun said:


> Barney's added a ton of sale shoes. Let's give it another try!!! I ordered some City Girls. I hope they come through!!!!


 
booooo nothing in my size hope you girls get them! what great steals!


----------



## meggyg8r

funandsun said:


> Bummer!!! At least you had them delivered! I haven't had an order delivered from Barney's yet! I may have a heart attack if they show up...I'd better tell my boyfriend I want to be buried in them.


 
Haha well at least you'll go out stylish-ly :okay:


----------



## b00mbaka

funandsun said:


> Try typing in 'Wii' it works. (Jimmy Choo didn't work for me either).


 
I just tried wii and that didn't work. Is it working for anyone today?


----------



## hlfinn

ah i am so sad. i have been dying for the green suede mias and the miss allen j pumps and they're both sold out!!! i miss everything!


----------



## funandsun

b00mbaka said:


> I just tried wii and that didn't work. Is it working for anyone today?


 
I just tried it and it worked.  I went to www.live.com first, and then searched on wii and the 25% came up.


----------



## b00mbaka

Damn it! Of course it works for me 24 hours after I purchased my shoes! I could've saved $112!


----------



## compulsivepurse

Geez, almost everything's sold out at Barney's already.  I tell you, check this board one hour late!!...LOL


----------



## *Magdalena*

i hate Barneys online....they're ordering system is beyond terrible!!! grrr


----------



## *Magdalena*

b00mbaka said:


> I just tried wii and that didn't work. Is it working for anyone today?


 
worked for me as well....just go to www.live.com and type in 25...an ebay link with the cashback logo will pop up. anyways, i am sure it was asked in the past so i apologize for being repetitive, but how does the cashback work on items that arent BIN...but items i have to bid on??


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ I missed out on the City Girls! Does anyone know if any of the Barneys stores have them as well? I tried calling a few, but no luck so far.


----------



## frozendiva

They don't do international orders, so... ah well.


----------



## Shopalicious

Too bad Barneys dont do international order


----------



## meggyg8r

Barneys doesn't really do orders at all... they just cancel them.  It's almost better for you gals cause you don't get your hopes up and then receive the dreaded email 5 days later


----------



## evolkatie

*Magdalena* said:


> worked for me as well....just go to www.live.com and type in 25...an ebay link with the cashback logo will pop up. anyways, i am sure it was asked in the past so i apologize for being repetitive, but how does the cashback work on items that arent BIN...but items i have to bid on??



you don't get any cash back unless it's a BIN


----------



## rdgldy

meggyg8r said:


> Barneys doesn't really do orders at all... they just cancel them.  It's almost better for you gals cause you don't get your hopes up and then receive the dreaded email 5 days later





So true!!!!!! Well, I was supposed to be on a ban anyways...........


----------



## hlfinn

i hope you get the mias rgd! and if they don't fit you know where to send em!  he he.


----------



## rdgldy

you know I will!


----------



## sara999

barneys does international orders over the phone.


----------



## more_CHOOS

aww...I knew I should have worked at home today...missed all the good deals!


----------



## laureenthemean

Black patent Rolande, BIN $475
Size 40:
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...18&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218568563126

Size 38.5:
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...18&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218568563126

Size 39.5:
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...18&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218568563126


----------



## javaboo

Is anyone interested in a pair of red coxinelle in size 35.5? If you are please give me a PM. My SA found a pair and they are going for $250


----------



## dknigh21

laureenthemean said:


> Black patent Rolande, BIN $475
> Size 40:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-HORATIO-SLING-HEEL-SHOES-40-PUMP-10_W0QQitemZ260274242019QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260274242019&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218568563126



I've been wanting these for a while. I can't decide if I should break my ban or not.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^See if the live.com discount works!


----------



## dknigh21

^^^ I went ahead and got them! With the cashback at 25% I couldn't pass these up. I can't wait to get them. They are the perfect match to my wine Rolandos.


----------



## rdgldy

congrats!


----------



## laureenthemean

Congrats, you got a great deal!  Definitely worth breaking the ban.


----------



## funandsun

dknigh21, you need to put quotes around the word "ban" in your tagline!!!!  You've obviously re-defined the word...


----------



## rdgldy

Gee,my ban is working the same way (a pair of CLs, Miu Mius and JCs)!!!


----------



## dknigh21

LOL. I think that I buy more shoes when I'm on a ban than when I'm not. It must be because I spend so much time thinking about the fact that I'm not supposed to be buying shoe that shoes are all I can think about. Thus, I break down and buy a pair. But these don't really count because I got such an amazing deal and I've wanted them for so long. It's funny but when I get a good deal, I forget that I'm still actually spending money.


----------



## Kamilla850

Congrats dknigh, I've been checking out that auction too but I can't understand why the seller has pictures of a Rolande but is using the style name as Horatio Sling?  Do you happen to know if you are getting the shoe pictured which is a Rolande or a Horatio Sling, I really hope that those are the correct pics and just an incorrect style because I am about to hit BIN.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Kamilla, I checked out the seller's other auctions, it looks like all the pictures are his own.  I think the seller is just misinformed about the style name.


----------



## Missrocks

I really, really wish someone would just buy those silver python ballerinas in size 7 on the Barneys site. Please put me out my temptation misery... I can not spend that much on flat shoes- I'll just keep repeating that to myself.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Congrats DKnight!!! Ugh I wish he had a 36!! I've been looking for the black ones forever! I'd jump on that Kam!!


----------



## dknigh21

Kam, my thoughts are the same as Laureen's. I think that he just has the style name confused. He does say in the auction that the shoes pictured are the actual ones the winner will receive, so I do think he just mixed up the names. You should definitely get a pair. That's a great deal.


----------



## sneezz

shoeaddictklw said:


> Well... I know where all the bubblegum Simples went.. RDF has 35-37.5 including half sizes!!! $575 (boo) Love these but can't justify that they were just over $300 on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-SIMPLE-100-4-in-Patent-Pump-35-5_W0QQitemZ350088068334QQihZ022QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Omg! Those are TDF!!!


----------



## techie81

Do you guys see EB rolandos or declics on eBay a lot?  Trying to not beat myself up for missing a pair...


----------



## laureenthemean

EB Rolandos pop up every once in a while.  Declics are more rare.


----------



## rdgldy

Missrocks said:


> I really, really wish someone would just buy those silver python ballerinas in size 7 on the Barneys site. Please put me out my temptation misery... I can not spend that much on flat shoes- I'll just keep repeating that to myself.




Go for it, they probably won't ship anyways, knowing Barney's track record!


----------



## techie81

I figured.  :/ Thanks, Laureen.


----------



## evolkatie

Missrocks said:


> I really, really wish someone would just buy those silver python ballerinas in size 7 on the Barneys site. Please put me out my temptation misery... I can not spend that much on flat shoes- I'll just keep repeating that to myself.



i've been looking at those all day, cept my 7.5's are a little snug on me, there's absolutely no way I can put my feet into 7's 

you should buy them


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude Clichy 100, size 37.5 $599 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160271436810&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## Kamilla850

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Kamilla, I checked out the seller's other auctions, it looks like all the pictures are his own.  I think the seller is just misinformed about the style name.



That's what I thought too, I emailed the seller but still no response.  Plus they've already sold so I guess my temptation has passed.  That is a great deal, I rarely see black rolandes on ebay nowadays.


----------



## yslalice

Black leather Mad Marys 37 or 37.5 (can't remember, sorry) for $450 or so at NMLC in Austin, TX


----------



## Missrocks

rdgldy said:


> Go for it, they probably won't ship anyways, knowing Barney's track record!


 

Probably true!! 
Last sale I ordered from there, they canceled all the shoes I had for order in MY size and only sent the silver decolletes I ordered for my sister. Of course, those didn't quite fit her anyway. So neither of us ended up with shoes.  And I haven't had any luck selling them on ebay and now I'm past my 30 days. I wonder if they will still take them back....


*Evolkatie*~ You are such an enabler! Sigh..one of the reasons I love TPF! I've been dying them ever since I saw them on the blonde girl (can't remember her name!) that works at the CL LV boutique.


----------



## more_CHOOS

yslalice said:


> Black leather Mad Marys 37 or 37.5 (can't remember, sorry) for $450 or so at NMLC in Austin, TX


 
My sister has been dying for a pair for awhile now...I'll try calling tomorrow.  Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude/lace VP, size 40, BIN $499
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...18&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218610657848

Bronze VP size 39.5, BIN $499
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...18&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218610657848

I think these are black kid Declic 140s, size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/2008-Christian-...18&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218610657848


----------



## laureenthemean

Never seen these before, I think they're from the CL sample sale:
White patent Coxinelle 120, size 41
http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-CHRISTIAN-...18&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218610719967

I have to say, this shoe was cute in 100, but hot in 120.  I would be watching these if they were my size.


----------



## shoecrazy

brown VP paillettes $400 at Barneys - size 40.5, usual Barneys warnings apply

http://barneys.com/Very Prive Paill...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=81&sz=1


----------



## rdgldy

lol


----------



## keya

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Kamilla, I checked out the seller's other auctions, it looks like all the pictures are his own.  I think the seller is just misinformed about the style name.



I saw the Rolandes yesterday and was confused about this too. Congrats to everyone who got a great deal!


----------



## Leescah

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27351

Black Minibouts back on NAP - this time size 40. Someone please buy these before I pursuade myself that with 14 inserts added these will fit me (bah - only 2 sizes too big... that's not so bad, right?!).....


----------



## aeross

Phew, that goodness they aren't a 41 or I'd be in bother - again


----------



## aeross

laureenthemean said:


> Never seen these before, I think they're from the CL sample sale:
> White patent Coxinelle 120, size 41
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-White-Patent-Coxinelle-41-5_W0QQitemZ120293975425QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120293975425&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218610719967
> 
> I have to say, this shoe was cute in 100, but hot in 120. I would be watching these if they were my size.


 
Oh those are divine, If only I could walk in a 120 without platform


----------



## evolkatie

I'm a little surprised to see these still available:

Pewter Leather Madelines BIN $275 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/850-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sara999

http://cgi.ebay.com/795-NIB-LOUBOUT...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

he's either very good at fakes or selling lots of designer shoes for a reasonable price!

black city girls in 37


----------



## DC-Cutie

evolkatie said:


> I'm a little surprised to see these still available:
> 
> Pewter Leather Madelines BIN $275 36
> http://cgi.ebay.com/850-Christian-Louboutin-MADELINE-size-36-6_W0QQitemZ250281651298QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




i'm not, they're a bit beat up.  But someone will get them and make them brand new again


----------



## evolkatie

im sure a good cobbler could fix them and it would still be a good deal. not my size though. i think they're decently priced esp for their condition.


----------



## shoecrazy

Not a deal but I kind of love these (size 39.5)


----------



## *Magdalena*

USED Light blue eel skin NP at Footcandy $250 many sizes





NEW Ibiza Espadrilles in Black $100 many sizes






USED $250 many sizes






http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=29&search=louboutin*&view=louboutin

I had no idea that Footcandy has sold used shoes


----------



## jh4200

I like those eel NPs - but I'm not so sure about them being used...has anyone bought used from footcandy before?


----------



## danicky

^^ I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## karwood

shoecrazy said:


> Not a deal but I kind of love these (size 39.5)


 
Those are lovely, but not my size eitherush:


----------



## shoecrazy

The Footcandy thing is a little weird - why would they have used shoes in almost every size? I'm thinking that might be a glitch in their system.


----------



## lolitablue

jh4200 said:


> I like those eel NPs - but I'm not so sure about them being used...has anyone bought used from footcandy before?


 
Yeah, I wondered how foot candy could have all the sizes???


----------



## lolitablue

shoecrazy said:


> The Footcandy thing is a little weird - why would they have used shoes in almost every size? I'm thinking that might be a glitch in their system.


 
Oh, you just said it!!


----------



## JuneHawk

Damn it, I want to order them but I'll be gutted if it's a glitch!


----------



## *Magdalena*

I'll call them tomorrow and get the 411...


----------



## evolkatie

ooo that color on the eels are soo pretty! i really hope that those who really want them get them before all of them are bought out


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I think I might go ahead and order the eel NPs just in case!


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^hehe, that's what I was thinking


----------



## BellaShoes

That is soooo odd about Footcandy?? I have visited two of their boutiques and they are really high end...why used? Has FootCandy gone Garage sale? Let us know what you find out...


----------



## evolkatie

I doubt they would've went out and collected them from ebay or are consigning them for someone. they were probably used to take pictures for their catalog or maybe if they even had a little show? i dont know, just a guess


----------



## BellaShoes

But why every size? I thought...returns maybe? But again a full size run... just odd.


----------



## lolitablue

Footcandy may be our best friend ever if they have all those shoes, but I doubt it.


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


 $503.10 size 39.5


----------



## rdgldy

rdgldy said:


> Thanks for the heads up, Funandsun.  I just ordered the Mia-lets see if it actually ships!



Just got shipping notification from Barneys-my Mias were *shipped!* (But they're not here yet, so you never know)............


----------



## jh4200

Yay, rdgldy!  I think that probably means you're getting them!  I can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## daisyduke947

Congrats, *rdgldy*!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Congrats on getting the Mias, rdgldy! Barneys comes through every once in a while I guess! 

On another note, the used shoes are gone off the footcandy website now, so it probably was a glitch (at least with the sizing). Maybe we'll see them pop back up soon in their correct sizes.


----------



## techie81

Yay, rdgldy!!


----------



## rdgldy

Magenta pigalle 120, size 41-gorgeous
$399 BIN or best offer
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## daisyduke947

"Size-41 gorgeous", *rdgldy*? I wonder how that works. I wish my size were "37 gorgeous".


----------



## more_CHOOS

70mm Champaigne Jolis BIN $210 sz 37.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Auth-Christ...18&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218687241500


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ so pretty!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Yay!   Barneys followed thru...it's about time!


----------



## daisyduke947

more_CHOOS said:


> 70mm Champaigne Jolis BIN $210 sz 37.5
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Auth-Christ...18&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218687241500



Oooh those are stunning.


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ i wish they were my size.  i'd use the live discount comes to only about $150...so cheap!


----------



## funandsun

rdgldy said:


> Just got shipping notification from Barneys-my Mias were *shipped!* (But they're not here yet, so you never know)............


 

My City Girls shipped too!!!!  Now I'm just going to pray that they fit!  I am truly in shock!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ My Decolettes shipped too!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Wow, that's fabulous, ladies! 

I see pictures of Louboutins in our future...


----------



## rdgldy

Yay!!!!!  Hope all the Barneys finds fit......


----------



## keya

more_CHOOS said:


> ^ i wish they were my size.  i'd use the live discount comes to only about $150...so cheap!



Oh wow, I would totally get them if I qualified for the Live.com discount! :s


----------



## meggyg8r

man I wish those Jolis were a teeny bit bigger!! What a great price, and they are gorgeous!!  They'd be a great wedding shoe too!


----------



## techie81

bagsforme said:


> CL Boots 5.5  $32 start
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Boots-Super-sexy-fit-knee-high-5-5_W0QQitemZ250280771181QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250280771181&_trkparms=72%3A1075%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318



Seller confirmed that it was actually 35.5. She seems confused because she initially messaged that they were 37.5.


----------



## shoecrazy

Not sure if these were posted yet - they look like dark brown suede simples - size 36 $352


----------



## shoecrazy

This was posted a ways back but wanted to remind everyone that the live.com is back up to 25% on BIN purchases - might make some of NGG's prices reasonable!


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID
ORANGE Catwomans!! Sz 41


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^ahhh, sooo pretty!


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID
Yellow Graffiti Pigalle 120s Sz 35, 40.5, & 41


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID
Gold & Magenta Graffiti Pigalle 120s Sz 35.5 & 40


----------



## evolkatie

from the looks of it, it looks like most of the sale items from NM & Saks are already passed onto the discount stores, off 5th, & last call.


----------



## daisyduke947

Red calf "Madison Tag" boot - it's like a graffiti boot. Sizes 6.5, 7.5, 8, 9, 9.5, 10, 10.5, 11. $784.

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID


----------



## daisyduke947

Navy grosgrain Tiburon. 35, 36, $232.

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID


----------



## daisyduke947

Green grosgrain Tiburon. 35, 36. $232.

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID


----------



## techie81

^^ Cute! Left my coupon at home thank goodness


----------



## AspenMai

Gold privatita sling backs size 38 ...248pounds
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27345


----------



## daisyduke947

Red grosgrain Tiburon. 35. $232.
http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID


Green suede/cork YoYo Zeppa. 41. $620.
http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID


Neon flame patent Lola. 41. $476.
http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID


Turquoise Cataribbon. 35, 36. $220.
http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID


Orange grosgrain Tiburon. 35. $232.
http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID


Taupe Super-T (want these!!!) 35.5. $576.
http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID


----------



## *Magdalena*

evolkatie said:


> from the looks of it, it looks like most of the sale items from NM & Saks are already passed onto the discount stores, off 5th, & last call.


 
must check those out.  Also, the main warehouse from which all online Saks orders ship from is here in MD...maybe 15 minutes from me. They also have what's called a company store-you can find some seriously discounted designer stuff....but there are always 50 million people in line to get a number...so annoying. so far no luck for me


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ The Saks company store is bananas! I've only been there once, but would love to try my luck again. I remember looking at one of the purses and finding a peanut inside!

At Saks in Chevy Chase: One pair of bright green passmules, size 38.5? ( like the orange ones from Barneys ) and one pair of the beige fabric shoe with gold ornament, not sure of the official name, size 40. Both were 3xx with an additional 25% off.


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^ you and i should go there together LOL and elbow everyone out of our way hehe


----------



## techie81

techie81 said:


> Seller confirmed that it was actually 35.5. She seems confused because she initially messaged that they were 37.5.



...and I won them...hope they're ok in person.


----------



## JetSetGo!

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID
> ORANGE Catwomans!! Sz 41



Sooooo want these!!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I thought of you J when I put those up there!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^


----------



## sara999

i adore the catwomans but no WAY is my foot narrow enough to comfortably fit inside and i have normal-narrow feet! they just bulge out the sides of the toe half and look bad on me

jet get them and show off your hot legs!


----------



## shoecrazy

Still available - size 41 nude patent NP

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat271001


----------



## shoecrazy

Black wallis zeppa size 39 $45 BIN!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...sPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ht_500wt_0


----------



## evolkatie

wow that's super cheap!


----------



## Leefi

WOW i am seriously considering this, just for the price. Although the style seems a bit outdated. Not that I really care about what's "cool" or not, but they seem a lot chunkier than "newer" wedges...mmmhh  dunno


----------



## laureenthemean

Man, those Catwomans are 2 sizes too big and I still want them.


----------



## shoecrazy

^ I remember Kamilla saying they run really really small


----------



## 8seventeen19

Those Wallis' have a huge split in the leather though...


----------



## heat97

more_CHOOS said:


> 70mm Champaigne Jolis BIN $210 sz 37.5
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Auth-Christ...18&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218687241500


 
yayaya got em!!!! I told my df they will be my wedding shoes hahaha.... which they won't but it was a good justification!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Great deal!


----------



## compulsivepurse

*Magdalena* said:


> ^^ you and i should go there together LOL and elbow everyone out of our way hehe


 
If you go let me know.  I live 10 minutes from there and shop there about once a month on my lunch brake (the eBay resellers get a lot before I get there, but last week I got a cute pair of Manolos for $99 because the right foot was a 38 and the left was a 37.5, which is just what my feel are, lol, so I saved money on a heelgrip, too!)


----------



## compulsivepurse

sara999 said:


> i adore the catwomans but no WAY is my foot narrow enough to comfortably fit inside and i have normal-narrow feet! they just bulge out the sides of the toe half and look bad on me
> 
> jet get them and show off your hot legs!


 
I love catwomans! I also can't figure out how I'd wear them, though.


----------



## heat97

Yellow Satin Joli- 37.5
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## heat97

Pink Bruges Size 39
http://www.bluefly.com/pages/products/detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=2094878591&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=1167&N=959+4294967051&Nao=72&Ns=Popularity%7c0%7c%7cProduct%2bCode%7c1&Nu=Product+ID


----------



## glamgrl921

Wow!  Bluefly has a ton of new stuff!  Hope some of u gals get lucky!


----------



## ceseeber

compulsivepurse said:


> I love catwomans! I also can't figure out how I'd wear them, though.


 
the catwoman's are available in size 40 & 41. If I didn't already have orange decolletes I would so jump on these (I wish they were nude or blue or green)

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID


----------



## *Magdalena*

compulsivepurse said:


> If you go let me know. I live 10 minutes from there and shop there about once a month on my lunch brake (the eBay resellers get a lot before I get there, but last week I got a cute pair of Manolos for $99 because the right foot was a 38 and the left was a 37.5, which is just what my feel are, lol, so I saved money on a heelgrip, too!)


 
I'll PM you if when i go there; you do the same


----------



## keya

Super-T, size 39.5, BIN $499.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-720-SIGNED-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jh4200

Black patent joli noued dorcet, size 36, $333.33:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...731cat6000734cat11000734cat8450745cat17520738


----------



## evolkatie

Oh no, the NM 1/3 off is gone


----------



## jh4200

I thought that too, but when you click on the "extra 1/3 off" link at the top of the sale page, the CLs will show up in the listings.  So I think you may still be able to get it.


----------



## JuneHawk

evolkatie said:


> Oh no, the NM 1/3 off is gone



The BG prices are still what the NM prices would be with the 1/3 off.


----------



## heat97

i did live chat and they said they are having technical difficulties and you can place the order live chat or by phone to order with the 1/3 off


----------



## evolkatie

JuneHawk said:


> The BG prices are still what the NM prices would be with the 1/3 off.



yay great thinking!!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Is this regarding Neiman Marcus website...is there a sale (1/3 off) for some CLs  Sorry...if this is a silly question but I read some of the old comments on the other page & I am not sure what you ladies are talking about....plus I am on the hunt for my FIRST CLs at a good price.

TIA


----------



## evolkatie

Yup, I guess NM is updating their site, their extra 1/3 off isn't showing up for me anymore.


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

evolkatie said:


> Yup, I guess NM is updating their site, their extra 1/3 off isn't showing up for me anymore.


 
I see...I am sure EVERYONE will be watching the NM website for sure now!!! Was the 1/3 off for select CL styles if you saw it before the computer glitch


----------



## b00mbaka

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ The Saks company store is bananas! I've only been there once, but would love to try my luck again. I remember looking at one of the purses and finding a peanut inside!
> 
> At Saks in Chevy Chase: One pair of bright green passmules, size 38.5? ( like the orange ones from Barneys ) and one pair of the beige fabric shoe with gold ornament, not sure of the official name, size 40. Both were 3xx with an additional 25% off.


 
Where is the company store located?


----------



## BellaShoes

So what is the deal with footcandy? Did anyone find out more info on the 'used' CL's?


----------



## DC-Cutie

anyone looking for Petite Rat in 39.5, I returned them this evening to NM Tyson's corner.  I had to go up to a 40


----------



## b00mbaka

How much are they, *DC-Cutie*?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

BellaShoes said:


> So what is the deal with footcandy? Did anyone find out more info on the 'used' CL's?


 
The lady from Footcandy wrote me back and said they only had the shoes available in size 38 (8)s and it was a glitch in their system that all sizes showed up. She didn't mention them still being in stock, and they're not on the website anymore, so I guess they've been sold.


----------



## rdgldy

leopard rolando, size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lolitablue

My Purse Addiction said:


> The lady from Footcandy wrote me back and said they only had the shoes available in size 38 (8)s and it was a glitch in their system that all sizes showed up. She didn't mention them still being in stock, and they're not on the website anymore, so I guess they've been sold.


 
It figures!! Thanks for the report!


----------



## heat97

NM site is back to normal --- the 1/3 off sale is currently back in order hah


----------



## shoecrazy

plum (purple) suede rolandos - size 37 $425 BIN (used)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Loubo...sPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ht_500wt_0


----------



## shoecrazy

silver greasepaint NPs - size 40 - $450 BIN, $299 start (used)

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...PageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ht_3036wt_0


----------



## DC-Cutie

b00mbaka said:


> How much are they, *DC-Cutie*?



they're not on sale, reg price $595


----------



## shoecrazy

Miss Allen J
7 & 9.5 $285
http://www.barneys.com/Miss Allen J/15901.5944,default,sp.html?cgid=MAIN04&start=85&sz=1


----------



## shoecrazy

champagne paillettes decollete $370 size 8
http://www.barneys.com/Decollette/15901.6026,default,sp.html?cgid=MAIN04&start=82&sz=1


----------



## shoecrazy

Raspberry satin VP $710 6, 8, 8.5, 9, 10.5

http://www.barneys.com/Very Prive 1...ner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=133&sz=1

I wish the blue were in stock too - it's gorgeous!

http://www.barneys.com/Very Prive 1...ner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=132&sz=1


----------



## shoecrazy

size 6 black paillettes decollete - $370
http://www.barneys.com/Decollette/1...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=12&sz=1


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


$268.45  size 38


----------



## shoecrazy

size 35.5 lapano - $376

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat211103cat211105cat221007


----------



## shoecrazy

leopard pony rolando - size 35 $740

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?&PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446163627


----------



## *Magdalena*

Black Satin Madeline size 36.5 ON SALE $367.50






http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=MADELEINE!LOU&csurl=%2Fistar%2Easp%3Fa%3D29%26dept%3DF%26manufacturer%3DLOU%26category%3DSAL%26


----------



## more_CHOOS

Beige Sometimes sz 35

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/search.jhtml?No=0&Ntt=louboutin&_requestid=7799&N=0&st=s&va=t


----------



## rdgldy

Shoe crazy, I am going to pretend I didn't see all your yummy postings!


----------



## laureenthemean

Red patent Coxinelle 120, size 39 current bid $243 with less than 3 hours left
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2730&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## bagpunk

do you know if this is legit?



more_CHOOS said:


> NIB Pewter Bling Blings $699 szs 36 and 37
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sara999

post in the authentication thread if you are unsure. they always know their stuff in that thread!


----------



## evolkatie

there's only a stock pic so I don't think the auth thread would help....


----------



## shoecrazy

Wish these were my size - size 37 evitas BNIB - $465 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...sPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ht_564wt_0


----------



## afcgirl

I found these on Portero.com:

VP Pearl Satin Gold Lace Size 39:

http://www.portero.com/cgi-bin/ncom...fnbr=97070980&prmenbr=66292034&aunbr=97417690

VP Red Satin Glitter Size 38.5:

http://www.portero.com/cgi-bin/ncom...fnbr=96841000&prmenbr=66292034&aunbr=97187710

Lady Gres Grey Wool Size 38.5:

http://www.portero.com/cgi-bin/ncom...fnbr=96840973&prmenbr=66292034&aunbr=97187683


----------



## sharbear508

shoecrazy said:


> Wish these were my size - size 37 evitas BNIB - $465 BIN
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Evita-Platine-Leather-Heel-Shoe-37_W0QQitemZ280256812631QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ht_564wt_0


 
Me too! I've been looking for these...


----------



## Chins4

Python Helmut 38.5 $878.49 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...18&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218824780451


----------



## shoecrazy

afcgirl said:


> I found these on Portero.com:
> 
> VP Pearl Satin Gold Lace Size 39:
> 
> http://www.portero.com/cgi-bin/ncom...fnbr=97070980&prmenbr=66292034&aunbr=97417690
> 
> VP Red Satin Glitter Size 38.5:
> 
> http://www.portero.com/cgi-bin/ncom...fnbr=96841000&prmenbr=66292034&aunbr=97187710
> 
> Lady Gres Grey Wool Size 38.5:
> 
> http://www.portero.com/cgi-bin/ncom...fnbr=96840973&prmenbr=66292034&aunbr=97187683



Thanks for posting these! I really love the red satin ones - I might have to bid on those!


----------



## daisyduke947

I looove those grey wool Lady Gres. I can't wait to find a pair in my size!! And some point soon, if they are still available, I'm going to get those satin Madeleines.


----------



## afcgirl

shoecrazy said:


> Thanks for posting these! I really love the red satin ones - I might have to bid on those!


 
You're welcome, the red ones are absolutely stunning!


----------



## *Magdalena*

afcgirl said:


> I found these on Portero.com:
> 
> VP Pearl Satin Gold Lace Size 39:
> 
> http://www.portero.com/cgi-bin/ncom...fnbr=97070980&prmenbr=66292034&aunbr=97417690
> 
> VP Red Satin Glitter Size 38.5:
> 
> http://www.portero.com/cgi-bin/ncom...fnbr=96841000&prmenbr=66292034&aunbr=97187710
> 
> Lady Gres Grey Wool Size 38.5:
> 
> http://www.portero.com/cgi-bin/ncom...fnbr=96840973&prmenbr=66292034&aunbr=97187683


 
their shipping costs are a little ridiculous!!!!!


----------



## compulsivepurse

b00mbaka said:


> Where is the company store located?


 
The Company Store is in Aberdeen, MD, about 1/2 hour NE of Baltimore.


----------



## archygirl

*Magdalena* said:


> their shipping costs are a little ridiculous!!!!!



I met the guy from Portero, and their items are pristine! I would overlook the shipping for perfect CLs!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Mlle Marchand sz 36.5 BIN $295
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-LOUBOUTIN-Stacked-Cork-Heels-MARCHAND_W0QQitemZ160272302917QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160272302917&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## more_CHOOS

(used) Black satin Sevillana sz 36 BIN $449 OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Satin-Sevillana-heels-36_W0QQitemZ110279799591QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110279799591&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## more_CHOOS

Pink Horatio slings sz 39 BIN $299 *used, but still Very New looking

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220269681921&BackToListReferer=http%3A%2F%2Fmy.ebay.com%2Fws%2FeBayISAPI.dll%3FMyEbayBeta


----------



## sara999

sz 41, $995




sz 41.5, $1,299





sz 36.5, $439




sz 36, $499




sz 38, $699




sz 38.5, $795


----------



## sara999

sz 6, $159 (someone buy these!!!!!!!!!!!!)





sz 6, $199




sz 39, $499




sz 41, $1,000


----------



## keya

Nude patent VPs with red tip, size 38.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## irishiris8

Why aren't those pink horatio slings a 40 or 40.5?  LOVE the color!!


----------



## PIKA PRINCESS

not really a good deal but I think these are HTF:






Raspberry Satin VPs...lots of sizes!

http://barneys.com/Very Prive 120/1...ner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=118&sz=1


----------



## adeana

These patent peep toe square heel pumps show up in the NM sale shoes but not under the CL category.  Now $320 most sizes still available

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...731cat6000734cat11000734cat8450745cat17520738


----------



## Leefi

Black Espadrilles Size 40 starting Bid £60 and BIT £75 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Leefi

Leopard Pony Hair (old style?) 38 BIT of EUR 200 with Best Offer Option
http://cgi.ebay.it/Christian-Loubou...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
somewhat used


----------



## lovely&amazing

Hey all! Footcandyshoes.com has some amazing new styles added to their sale with quite a few sizes...get them while they're hot!!!

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=29&dept=F&manufacturer=LOU&category=SAL


----------



## keya

I got really excited when I saw the pink/cork Catenitas, but they don't have my size :/


----------



## daisyduke947

And my Madeleines are gone... FYI, this might be moved to the Deals and Steals forum.


----------



## rainyjewels

thanks for the heads up! the catenitas are tempting at that price (and my size!) but don't think i'll get much use out of them.


----------



## BellaShoes

evolkatie said:


> there's only a stock pic so I don't think the auth thread would help....


 
Only a stock picture? I would steer way clear of that....


----------



## ronsdiva

Thanks for the post. Luckily nothing that tempts me.


----------



## Shopalicious

Black and nude clichy 100 @ my local department store..

not sure if they are hard to find..


----------



## shoecrazy

"Carolyn's Closet" - the used final sale shoes from Footcandy mostly in the 7-8 range - is back in operation with correct sizes. They have a few CLs but nothing that exciting:

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=29&dept=CC&sortby=&numperpage=60&pos=0


----------



## shoecrazy

FYI - my first cashback from the live.com promotion became available today, which is exciting. They're going to transfer it to my PayPal account but it says they will initiate the transfer in 14 days, which kind of sucks - so be aware it's a longer wait than you think.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I got my cashback today too! I hope I don't get charged PayPal fees when they send it to my account.


----------



## rdgldy

that 14 days sucks!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I love the Josephines. 

These 39.5s are used, and the pix could be better but they start at $79 
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:4|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

I would ask for more pix of the heels and the toes before buying.


----------



## Leefi

Pink Satin Very Noed in 37.5 Brand New starting Bid at EUR 250
http://cgi.ebay.de/Christian-Loubou...ryZ12104QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Red/Black Architects in 38.5 Brand New starting Bid at EUR 150
http://cgi.ebay.de/Christian-Loubou...ryZ12104QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I would get more pictures of both of these though


----------



## jh4200

White satin VP, size 38 at Barneys - anyone looking for wedding shoes?

http://www.barneys.com/Very Prive 1...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=32&sz=1


----------



## kaeleigh

http://barneys.com/Passmule%20Zeppa/15901.6103,default,sp.html?cgid=SHOES10&start=4&sz=1
size 10  $260


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=CC-WALLISZEPPA!CC&csurl=%2Fistar%2Easp%3Fa%3D29%26search%3Dlouboutin*%26view%3Dlouboutin%26submit%2Ex%3D14%26submit%2Ey%3D9%26
They are back!
Used size 7.5& 8 ($250)


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=CC-JUSTNOTHING!CC&csurl=%2Fistar%2Easp%3Fa%3D29%26search%3Dlouboutin*%26view%3Dlouboutin%26submit%2Ex%3D14%26submit%2Ey%3D9%26
size 7.5& 8 ($100) used


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=CC-IBIZA!CC&csurl=%2Fistar%2Easp%3Fa%3D29%26search%3Dlouboutin*%26view%3Dlouboutin%26submit%2Ex%3D14%26submit%2Ey%3D9%26
size 7.5 ($100) used


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=CC-ALFRED!CC&csurl=%2Fistar%2Easp%3Fa%3D29%26search%3Dlouboutin*%26view%3Dlouboutin%26submit%2Ex%3D12%26submit%2Ey%3D8%26
size 7.5 ($200) used


----------



## rdgldy

JetSetGo! said:


> I love the Josephines.
> 
> These 39.5s are used, and the pix could be better but they start at $79
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLK-GOLD-SUEDE-SHOES-39-5M_W0QQitemZ290253917612QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290253917612&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> I would ask for more pix of the heels and the toes before buying.




any idea how they run?


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^ I'm not sure, but I know some of our members have these. I would check in the Sizing thread.


----------



## sara999

whoever wanted minibouts they seem to be at saks, peter tay just e-mailed them around


----------



## Leefi

Nude Patent Simples (lower heel maybe 75mm?) in 40 BNIB BIT £290 with Best Offer http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Ladies-NEW-Ch...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## rdgldy

thanks JSG, I will!


----------



## rdgldy

Size 41, $199 BIN, unfamiliar w/style, but interesting!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## Lynn12

more_CHOOS said:


> Pink Horatio slings sz 39
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ttp://my.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MyEbayBeta


 
MINE now!!!!!    Thanks more_CHOOS.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Congrats Lynn!!  Remember to post modeling pics!


----------



## funandsun

Lynn12 said:


> MINE now!!!!!  Thanks more_CHOOS.


 They're beautiful!!  Awesome buy!  Please post modeling pics.


----------



## Lynn12

^^^Absolutely!!!  As soon as those beauties arrive I will do a photo shoot.  It has been a few months since I have bought a new CL.  I was going into withdrawal.   

Already thinking about outfits for them!!!  They are feminine and sexy with the fantastic 5" heel......love that combo.


----------



## javaboo

I'm not sure if these were post yet.

Roccia Simple 38 - USED - starting 0.99 cents
http://cgi.ebay.com/Sexy-CHRISTIAN-...39:1|66:4|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Seersucker Clichy 39 - USED - Hard to find - $500 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...39:1|66:4|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14

Yellow Patent Joli Dorect 38 - New $400
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:4|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14

Nude Yoyo - USED - 37 - $499
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:4|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Brown Python Helmut - 38.5 - New - $878.49
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:4|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ Those Python Helmuts are TDF!!!

I love those Roccia Simples!!


----------



## evolkatie

Those seersucker pumps were posted here bin $250 sometime last week. looks like they were bought for resell.


----------



## snf8

aww i wish i caught them last week


----------



## evolkatie

These look okay to me but a doublecheck would be great.
Sz 38 Black Patent Rolandos BIN 479.99 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## daisyduke947

CONGRATS, *Lynn*!!


----------



## sara999

congrats lyn!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Hooray Lynn!!!!


----------



## techie81

Congrats, Lynn!!


----------



## rubystar

Additional 20% off selected sale shoes on NAP with promo code SUMMER


----------



## aeross

rdgldy said:


> Size 41, $199 BIN, unfamiliar w/style, but interesting!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-pewter-coloured-heels-41M-NWOB_W0QQitemZ290251356839QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


 
I've just bought them ! 

So much for my ban but I just had to have them :shame: My excuse is I sold some stuff on Ebay so that's my replacement

Thank you


----------



## lulabee

aeross said:


> I've just bought them !
> 
> So much for my ban but I just had to have them :shame: My excuse is I sold some stuff on Ebay so that's my replacement
> 
> Thank you


 So cute aeross! I love the corset design! BTW, that's a good excuse you stick to it!!!


----------



## aeross

Shame what I sold was only half the cost of the shoes lol


----------



## shopalot

Please post some pics once they arrive! Congrats they look so amazing!


----------



## lulabee

^^^ Time for modeling pics!!!!


----------



## irishiris8

Congrats *aeross*!!


----------



## irishiris8

Oh *Lynn*, I'm so jealous!!  Congrats!


----------



## heat97

Pink Noudette Size 37 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446180112&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709363&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1219071825973&ev19=1:1


----------



## shoecrazy

Black paillettes decollete size 36 $370

http://www.barneys.com/Decollette/1...igner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=8&sz=1


----------



## shoecrazy

black patent joli noeud d'orsay size 40 - $324.35


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod48430003


----------



## shoecrazy

Silver size 38 Sometimes $419.25


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/SEXY-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Fantastic deal and seller is one of our own! 
Black Jazz Decollete Sz. 39 $.99 NR


----------



## MizzD

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/SEXY-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-JAZZ-DECOLLETE-39-8_W0QQitemZ260276564976QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Fantastic deal and seller is one of our own!
> Black Jazz Decollete Sz. 39 $.99 NR





OOoh!  My size!  I want them! 

No BIN. 

Wow!  I want all those shoes from her closet that she's selling!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

MizzD said:


> OOoh!  My size!  I want them!
> 
> No BIN.



Ask for it in her auction.. she's one of tPF members.


----------



## *Magdalena*

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/SEXY-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-JAZZ-DECOLLETE-39-8_W0QQitemZ260276564976QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Fantastic deal and seller is one of our own!
> Black Jazz Decollete Sz. 39 $.99 NR


 
ohhh, me likey!


----------



## MizzD

shoeaddictklw said:


> Ask for it in her auction.. she's one of tPF members.



Are you allowed to do that on ebay?  I thought that was a no-no.

I want all her shoes!!!


----------



## lulabee

MizzD said:


> Are you allowed to do that on ebay? I thought that was a no-no.
> 
> I want all her shoes!!!


 I know!!! She has a FAB collection!


----------



## 8seventeen19

MizzD said:


> Are you allowed to do that on ebay?  I thought that was a no-no.
> 
> I want all her shoes!!!



She can put the BIN for you through her auction on there if there are no bids.


----------



## Chins4

Not sure of style - blue velvet and diamante courts sz 39 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jh4200

Red patent coxinelles, size 40, $289.90 at Saks:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1219084845664&ev19=5:13


----------



## MizzD

shoeaddictklw said:


> She can put the BIN for you through her auction on there if there are no bids.






Ahhh, but there are bids.  But thank you for your help!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^ i thought it was you..i bid once and then someone else bid like 15 times since my bid was high.  we'll see if these are meant to be mine...ush:


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


size 37 $268.45


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


size 38 $375.70


----------



## frozendiva

I almost bought the yellow bow slides. Thought they'd get dirty very quickly.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

evolkatie said:


> Those seersucker pumps were posted here bin $250 sometime last week. looks like they were bought for resell.


 
Actually those are mine. I bought them BIN last week thinking the 39s would fit like my patent Clichys do, but they're way too big. I had a few people email me right after I bought them to ask if they could buy them from me for a higher price, so I figured I'd list them BIN or best offer. The retail price listed on the box is $700+ and I figure I'll get some much lower best offers. They definitely were not bought for resale though. I wish they had fit me so I wouldn't have to sell them because they're so cute!


----------



## lulabee

*Magdalena* said:


> ^^^ i thought it was you..i bid once and then someone else bid like 15 times since my bid was high. we'll see if these are meant to be mine...ush:


 I hope you win them!!!! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## lulabee

kaeleigh said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
> 
> 
> size 38 $375.70


 ush: i wish these were 39's!


----------



## *Magdalena*

lulabee said:


> I hope you win them!!!! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


 
Thanks sweetie!


----------



## evolkatie

My Purse Addiction said:


> Actually those are mine. I bought them BIN last week thinking the 39s would fit like my patent Clichys do, but they're way too big. I had a few people email me right after I bought them to ask if they could buy them from me for a higher price, so I figured I'd list them BIN or best offer. The retail price listed on the box is $700+ and I figure I'll get some much lower best offers. They definitely were not bought for resale though. I wish they had fit me so I wouldn't have to sell them because they're so cute!



Sorry for my assumptions. 

Sucks that they didn't fit you but I guess I just sorta feel bad for the girls who were a little late in pushing the BIN who really wanted the shoes. But I supposed that if someone really wants them, they're willing to pay more.


----------



## letsgoshopping

^ This kind of thing happens all the time- people pick up a pair of shoes on sale and sell them at a markup (still below retail) on ebay. Lots of our own tPFers do that. The only difference here is MPA bought them from ebay and they had been posted on here, so everyone knew how much she bought them for. But I think we all know those shoes are worth way more than the $250 BIN she purchased them for.


----------



## JetSetGo!

My Purse Addiction said:


> Actually those are mine. I bought them BIN last week thinking the 39s would fit like my patent Clichys do, but they're way too big. I had a few people email me right after I bought them to ask if they could buy them from me for a higher price, so I figured I'd list them BIN or best offer. The retail price listed on the box is $700+ and I figure I'll get some much lower best offers. They definitely were not bought for resale though. I wish they had fit me so I wouldn't have to sell them because they're so cute!



I would have done the same thing.


----------



## techie81

If anyone's looking for the black kid leather Ron Rons in a size 35, I returned a pair to the Saks in Bham, AL.


----------



## MizzD

My Purse Addiction said:


> Actually those are mine. I bought them BIN last week thinking the 39s would fit like my patent Clichys do, but they're way too big. I had a few people email me right after I bought them to ask if they could buy them from me for a higher price, so I figured I'd list them BIN or best offer. The retail price listed on the box is $700+ and I figure I'll get some much lower best offers. They definitely were not bought for resale though. I wish they had fit me so I wouldn't have to sell them because they're so cute!





Well they are on my watch list.  I was not going to get anymore white or white-ish shoes for now, but they are adorable.  Decisions, decisions...


----------



## xegbl

If anyone's interested, I'm returning a pair of the black pailettes VP 38 to NM. They're $600 (not incl. tax). 

Tried and they're too blingy for me (thou was a good deal), might get the patent black w/ burgundy tip instead  

Btw, these doesn't come in CL boxes, just white plain boxes, is this common for catalog shoes?


----------



## heat97

^^^ it depends... I have gotten 1 pair of cl's from NM that were in a white plain box, the rest in the cl boxes.


----------



## letsgoshopping

^ I have received a few pairs of sale CLs from Saks that just come in white boxes.


----------



## techie81

I've gotten shoes from NM with plain boxes and NM dust bags.


----------



## rdgldy

Lynn, Aeross-congrats! Beautiful purchases....


----------



## JetSetGo!

One from our own...

Architeks 39 Gently Worn
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## letsgoshopping

Another one of our own...half a size too big for me or they would be MINE

"The Kim Kardashian shoe" black and white pony hair VP size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110281307379&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=001


----------



## daisyduke947

letsgoshopping said:


> Another one of our own...half a size too big for me or they would be MINE
> 
> "The Kim Kardashian shoe" black and white pony hair VP size 39
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110281307379&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=001



Anyone know if these would fit *evolkatie*?


----------



## jh4200

I don't think so, Daisy.  She just said that 38 Pigalles were way too big for her.


----------



## letsgoshopping

Her post in the RAOK thread says she takes a 37.5 in CLs.


----------



## daisyduke947

Oooh that's a shame. I know she likes those.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Magdalena* said:


> ^^^ i thought it was you..i bid once and then someone else bid like 15 times since my bid was high. we'll see if these are meant to be mine...ush:


 
This is where we can hurt each other unknowinglyush: because we go nuts and drive the price up!! It is great for our fellow tPF'er who makes the $$ but not so great on our pocket books when we find ourselves going head to head with another Loub Lover, we are a little crazed....


----------



## Chins4

Fuschia and black lace Pigalle 100 37.5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## sara999

those fushcia are gorgeous!


----------



## JRed

Love this clutch.  Unfortunately, the seller doesn't post outside the USA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Metallic-Gold-A...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## heat97

javaboo said:


> I'm not sure if these were post yet.
> 
> Roccia Simple 38 - USED - starting 0.99 cents
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Sexy-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Snakeskin-SIMPLE-Pump-heels_W0QQitemZ250283425987QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250283425987&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A4|65%3A10|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> 
> you think i could do these??? I am normally 37-37.5,  with tons of inserts??? lol?


----------



## xboobielicousx

ooo i love these! wish they were a 37!



letsgoshopping said:


> Another one of our own...half a size too big for me or they would be MINE
> 
> "The Kim Kardashian shoe" black and white pony hair VP size 39
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110281307379&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=001


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


 size 36.5 ($503.10)


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ looove your Triclos!!!!


----------



## kaeleigh

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ looove your Triclos!!!!


Thanks JSG!  I now want them in nude also


----------



## funandsun

footcandyshoes.com has added to their sale page.  I wish these were in my size - $347.50 and lots of sizes available.


----------



## jh4200

FYI, the Bob Ellis 15% off anniversary sale has been extended for one more week.  You have to order directly from the store, not online, but it's a great deal - I ordered the black altadamas and saved $150, which is fantastic.  Ask for Michael, he's great.


----------



## snf8

heat97 said:


> javaboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if these were post yet.
> 
> Roccia Simple 38 - USED - starting 0.99 cents
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Sexy-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Snakeskin-SIMPLE-Pump-heels_W0QQitemZ250283425987QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250283425987&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A4|65%3A10|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> 
> you think i could do these??? I am normally 37-37.5,  with tons of inserts??? lol?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i totally have these on my watchlist!
Click to expand...


----------



## Leescah

funandsun said:


> footcandyshoes.com has added to their sale page. I wish these were in my size - $347.50 and lots of sizes available.


 
Does anyone actually own these? I see these quite often and think they're quite pretty so would love to see what they look like on someone's foot... for some odd reason I just cannot imagine it!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ I always imagine them fogging up! hehehe!


----------



## ceseeber

jh4200 said:


> Red patent coxinelles, size 40, $289.90 at Saks:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1219084845664&ev19=5:13


 

I had grabbed these, but now the more I think about it, I don't think I need these really that badly. There a few other pairs I'd much rather save my $$$'s for.

Is anyone interested in these, if so, I could save them under their name when I return them to Saks?


----------



## *Magdalena*

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ I always imagine them fogging up! hehehe!


----------



## laureenthemean

Tan Twistochat, size 37, starting bid $.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-LOUBOUTIN-...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Leescah

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ I always imagine them fogging up! hehehe!


 
AHAHAHAHAHAAA oh my gawd I hadn't even thought of that!! Now everytime I see them I'm going to start imagining condensation forming between the toes LOL!!!


----------



## lolitablue

JetSetGo! said:


> One from our own...
> 
> Architeks 39 Gently Worn
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
Oh, I wish I was 39.  I am almost a 40.


----------



## 8seventeen19

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ I always imagine them fogging up! hehehe!



Ewwww but that would SOO happen. I can't image they are flattering after walking in them a bit.


----------



## laureenthemean

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ I always imagine them fogging up! hehehe!



They'd probably "fog up" with dead skin cells and sweat.  Also, I've had flip flops made of this kind of material, and it always ends up taking on a yellowish tinge.  Gross.


----------



## 8seventeen19

ewww that's a REALLY expensive pair of clear-yellowish plastic!


----------



## Leescah

suddenly I'm not quite so drawn to them. uuurrrrrrppppp.... hehe!


----------



## funandsun

laureenthemean said:


> They'd probably "fog up" with dead skin cells and sweat. Also, I've had flip flops made of this kind of material, and it always ends up taking on a yellowish tinge. Gross.


 
Man!  Now I'm sorry I posted those moldy, pink heels!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Ahahahhahaha!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Red Rosazissimo (sp?) Size 39
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## laureenthemean

Aw, funandsun, didn't mean to be a buzzkill.  At least the ones you posted aren't $700 like the ones NGG is trying to sell!  She's going to have to give those things away.


----------



## funandsun

It just cracks me up to see where some of these threads go!  We are definitely a creative lot!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Black Leather slingbacks size 39.5 USED and resoled
starting bid $.01
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mjvictamonte

The Kim K shoes again. I could have sworn Stinas was looking for these and they are her size (39). Is she still in greece? $650 OBO. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110281556544&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=001


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ I think she's still there!


----------



## more_CHOOS

^^OH Magdelena, I love your nude Tricolos!!!


----------



## lulabee

mjvictamonte said:


> The Kim K shoes again. I could have sworn Stinas was looking for these and they are her size (39). Is she still in greece? $650 OBO.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110281556544&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=001


 I think she was coming back today?


----------



## daisyduke947

I thought *Stinas* was a 38 or 38.5.


----------



## danicky

^^Stinas is still in Greece. She is a 39 in VP's.


----------



## *Magdalena*

more_CHOOS said:


> ^^OH Magdelena, I love your nude Tricolos!!!


 
Thanks sweetie!!


----------



## rainyjewels

jh4200 said:


> FYI, the Bob Ellis 15% off anniversary sale has been extended for one more week. You have to order directly from the store, not online, but it's a great deal - I ordered the black altadamas and saved $150, which is fantastic. Ask for Michael, he's great.


 
15% off any shoe??


----------



## jh4200

I think it's only new fall shoes, not the sale shoes, but I'm not positive.


----------



## Stinas

Im back my loves!!!
sooo nice for thinking of me!!!!
Im a 38.5-39 in VP's.  I should be on a ban, but ill just put these babies on watch hehehe


----------



## JetSetGo!

Hooray!!!!


----------



## aspark

JetSetGo! said:


> Red Rosazissimo (sp?) Size 39
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760




Got them!  Thanks!!!


----------



## shopalot

Stinas welcome back!
I love how we all look out for one another.


----------



## more_CHOOS

purple suede Rolandos sz 39

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PLUM-PURPLE-SUEDE-ROLANDO-39-8_W0QQitemZ260277153532QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260277153532&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

TPF'er


----------



## more_CHOOS

Wallis MJ wedge sz 39 (used) BIN $75 OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-39-Wallis-black-suede-platforms_W0QQitemZ160274179514QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160274179514&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## more_CHOOS

Roccia python boots $2999, but gorgeous!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Natural-Python-Snakeskin-Boots-NIB_W0QQitemZ130248015714QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item130248015714&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## luxlover

more_CHOOS said:


> Roccia python boots $2999, but gorgeous!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Natural-Python-Snakeskin-Boots-NIB_W0QQitemZ130248015714QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item130248015714&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



wow!! these shoes are honestly gorgeous...though they do cost an arm and a leg. I love my CL's but for this amount I would rather get a Chanel purse...


----------



## shoecrazy

If only I could chop an inch off my feet...

red nuit d'ete - size 35.5 - starting at $349


----------



## sara999

Stinas said:


> Im back my loves!!!
> sooo nice for thinking of me!!!!
> Im a 38.5-39 in VP's. I should be on a ban, but ill just put these babies on watch hehehe


welcome back we missed you and your perfect feet


----------



## JetSetGo!

aspark said:


> Got them!  Thanks!!!



Congrats! They are so pretty!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Do I need a Nuit d'ete? Hmm.


----------



## heat97

^^^^ they would look great in your rainbow!


----------



## jh4200

shoeaddict, I actually thought of you when I saw that post!  I can so picture them with one of your amazing new dresses!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Does anyone have these or tried these on? I am afraid my pinky toe will be hanging out a la Kristen Cavallari


----------



## jh4200

I haven't tried these, but I don't think it would be a problem with this style - seems like the side of the shoe would keep it under control.


----------



## peachi521

http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/802623846.html

Check the authenticate thread before you buy!  But it appears that the seller has a receipt... 

$250


----------



## daisyduke947

shoeaddictklw said:


> Do I need a Nuit d'ete? Hmm.



I thought you said they were ugly.


----------



## 8seventeen19

daisyduke947 said:


> I thought you said they were ugly.



The brown ones are.


----------



## *Magdalena*

Krystal-IMO, I dont like these!  spend your money on something else....like 5 inch Pigalle


----------



## 8seventeen19

*Magdalena* said:


> Krystal-IMO, I dont like these!  spend your money on something else....like 5 inch Pigalle




HAHA!!! The DH is getting me those! Along with a pair of wine Rolandos!! LOL!  He lost some bets!


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^Yaay!!! good for you!!! make sure to post modeling pics when u get them


----------



## more_CHOOS

Krystal, you don't need anymore pinks in your rainbow...you need greens/yellows


----------



## 8seventeen19

LOL! Those are red! I do need yellows and greens though.


----------



## more_CHOOS

hahha..on my screen they look hot pink!


----------



## more_CHOOS

well if you don't get them, then i definately will.  i need a red pair...we might have to battle it out...=)  but then if you do then that's good for me, cuz i shouldn't anyway!


----------



## sharbear508

White patent joli noeud d'orsays in 38 and 38.5 on Luisaviaroma for 307 Euros...not sure how great of a deal that is... 

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...oup=shoes&season=SPRING/SUMMER&seasProdID=47I


----------



## daisyduke947

^ That's like 400, almost 500 dollars.


----------



## sharbear508

^ Thanks daisy, I was too lazy to figure it out... :shame:


----------



## MizzD

Black Patent Mad Mary 37.5.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^ why cant the mad marys be my size!!! EVER..


----------



## MizzD

*Magdalena* said:


> ^^^ why cant the mad marys be my size!!! EVER..



Seriously!!!  I need a 39--although I'd certainly buy a 38.5 and stretch them.  I was actually considering lopping off part of my toes so they'd fit me!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^you and i are the same size...i would also need a 39 in these


----------



## sara999

those are my size but i wouldn't be willing to pay that price!


----------



## b00mbaka

MizzD said:


> Seriously!!! I need a 39--although I'd certainly buy a 38.5 and stretch them. I was actually considering lopping off part of my toes so they'd fit me!!!


 
Part of the toes? Why not the whole thing? I'd be perfectly fine with toeless feet


----------



## MizzD

b00mbaka said:


> Part of the toes? Why not the whole thing? I'd be perfectly fine with toeless feet


----------



## JetSetGo!

Gorgeous CL handbag! $825

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## shoecrazy

Size 40 Minibouts $547.50 + extra 20% off with code 'SUMMER'
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27351


----------



## christine0628

shoecrazy said:


> Size 40 Minibouts $547.50 + extra 20% off with code 'SUMMER'
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27351


 

Wah!  I was too slow!  I was already about to hit the "confirm" button and then it said "Sorry, you have not selected a valid item"...SOLD OUT!  Again!


----------



## b00mbaka

christine0628 said:


> Wah! I was too slow! I was already about to hit the "confirm" button and then it said "Sorry, you have not selected a valid item"...SOLD OUT! Again!


 
LOL! I couldn't even open the original link when it was posted then when it finally did, it was sold out! You were a few steps closer than me


----------



## archygirl

Stinas said:


> Im back my loves!!!
> sooo nice for thinking of me!!!!
> Im a 38.5-39 in VP's.  I should be on a ban, but ill just put these babies on watch hehehe




Welcome Back!! We missed you!


----------



## peachi521

The ebay hide & chic louboutins have me depressed... anyone have any good (buyable) louboutin deals... size 38.5-39?  lol


----------



## lamoda

peachi521 said:


> The ebay hide & chic louboutins have me depressed... anyone have any good (buyable) louboutin deals... size 38.5-39?  lol




NM, has these for ONLY $321.75 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod53490104&cmCat=search


----------



## heat97

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

shoecrazy why or why cant you be my size


----------



## jh4200

I have that same thought, at least twice a day since she put up her listings.


----------



## lolitablue

heat97 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-WINE-RED-PATENT-SIMPLE-100-38-5-8-5_W0QQitemZ260277495645QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> shoecrazy why or why cant you be my size


 
Oh, I just saw them and feel your pain!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

orange jolis BIN $499 OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-JOLI-NOED-CORAL-SHOES-SIZE-39-NIB_W0QQitemZ200248282874QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200248282874&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

^^*sigh* I love those peach Jolis, but I have two pairs already...


----------



## sara999

i hate hide & chic. i couldn't find anything!!1


----------



## more_CHOOS

sara, the CL's are gone already anyway...


----------



## more_CHOOS

wine Rolandos sz 41 BIN $575

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-New-Auth-Christian-Louboutin-ROLANDO-Pumps-41-11_W0QQitemZ230283506793QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item230283506793&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## geranium

Blue Glittart VPs size 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Nude Catenitas size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shoecrazy

Size 39 Joli Noeud D'Orsay $324.35

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod48430003


----------



## lolitablue

shoecrazy said:


> Size 39 Joli Noeud D'Orsay $324.35
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod48430003


 
Gone, sigh!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446180159&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709560&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1219331670956&ev19=1:1
size 35.5 $257.90


----------



## Stinas

Someone wanted these when I posted mine...
Size 39.5 - Beige Canvas NP




Decollete Brown Patent - Size 39


----------



## shoecrazy

Wow MPA - you got a great deal on those decolletes!


----------



## 8seventeen19

kaeleigh said:


> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446180159&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709560&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1219331670956&ev19=1:1
> size 35.5 $257.90



SOLD... grrrrr


----------



## b00mbaka

Stinas said:


> Decollete Brown Patent - Size 39


 
Damnit! I missed these


----------



## JetSetGo!

From one of our own, I believe...

A steal! 

Red Rolando New Size 41 $575 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-New-Auth-Ch...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## daisyduke947

geranium said:


> Nude Catenitas size 37
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ohmigod I want these SO much! And I think they'd fit!! But 900?! SERIOUSLY?


----------



## evolkatie

daisyduke947 said:


> Ohmigod I want these SO much! And I think they'd fit!! But 900?! SERIOUSLY?



that's nearly DOUBLED the sale price that they were probably bought for


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Really?  I thought they only made the first cut, around $600.


----------



## evolkatie

I thought I remembered seeing them for a little less than 500.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hm, that makes me a little sadder that I didn't get them, but they probably didn't have my size...or at least that's what I'll tell myself.


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ actually those nude catenitas were on sale at saks for like $284

i bought a pair but couldn't walk in them, so I returned them.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Wow, I am sorry I missed that!


----------



## evolkatie

Holy cow $284????


----------



## more_CHOOS

Oops I mean $380 something (not $284, sorry)


----------



## more_CHOOS

Python Simples (?) sz 36...I wish these were my size!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SNAKESKIN-PUMP-SHOE-HEEL-6-36_W0QQitemZ280258781363QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280258781363&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## more_CHOOS

these are cute - not sure of the name of the style though.   sz 40.5 BIN $399

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-LOUBOUTIN-Magenta-shoes-heels-IT-40-5-750_W0QQitemZ250285429148QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250285429148&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## shoecrazy

^ I think they're Miss Bunnys?


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Yeah, you're right.

Fun colorway!


----------



## keya

more_CHOOS said:


> ^ actually those nude catenitas were on sale at saks for like $284
> 
> i bought a pair but couldn't walk in them, so I returned them.





more_CHOOS said:


> Oops I mean $380 something (not $284, sorry)



$380, are you kidding me?!?! What sizes did they have, though? I've only seen the cork Catenitas on sale (most sizes) and the cork/pink ones on sale in big sizes only.


----------



## keya

Black patent Miss Marple (used), size 36.5, BIN $149.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## daisyduke947

evolkatie said:


> that's nearly DOUBLED the sale price that they were probably bought for



I know!!! I'd buy them in an instant if they were under 600. But ugh! 900?!

284?! Damn...I wish I could have a pair at that price. I'm still looking for a pair! I only saw the Catenita in nude once at Barneys but they were only size 10 or 11 or something.


----------



## keya

^ If it helps, I don't think there were a lot of nudes available at the second cut sale price, or there would've been more pairs up on ebay. I've seen the cork ones on sale in lots of different sizes and there's also been plenty of pairs up on ebay, but the nudes seem to have been scarce. I usually get bummed when I learn that I've paid a substancial markup from the original sale price, but in this case I don't really (I recently got mine off ebay) since I know that the chances of finding them on sale in my size is microscopic


----------



## natassha68

more_CHOOS said:


> ^ actually those nude catenitas were on sale at saks for like $284
> 
> i bought a pair but couldn't walk in them, so I returned them.



Saks never carried the nude caternita's, you must mean Barney's, I purchased mine for $965.00 in May, that price that seller is offering seems very reasonable to me.


----------



## sara999

sz 35.5. $199.99




sz 41.5, $399.99




sz 35.5, $249


----------



## daisyduke947

OHMIGOD PALACE ZEPPA!!! WHYYYY am I not a 5.5?!?!

I'm glad to hear that the nude Catenita was scarce to begin with. Hopefully another pair in my size will pop up soon, and won't be too expensive.


----------



## laureenthemean

Not sure if these have been posted:
Red/black Gwennissima, size 40, starting bid $200 BIN $350
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Interesting shoes, Yoyos that look like dragons?  Size 5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Size-5-Christai...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## sara999

daisyduke947 said:


> OHMIGOD PALACE ZEPPA!!! WHYYYY am I not a 5.5?!?!


i KNOW. i was so sad they weren't your size!


----------



## peachi521

size 8, $200

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/clo/793905167.html


----------



## peachi521

Great deal if you wear a size 36!  Just had them authenticated in the authenticate thread... black kid studded yo yo

http://austin.craigslist.org/clo/806341758.html


----------



## peachi521

heat97 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-WINE-RED-PATENT-SIMPLE-100-38-5-8-5_W0QQitemZ260277495645QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> shoecrazy why or why cant you be my size



those are so cute... and they are my size!  lol


----------



## javaboo

These look cool.

GRAFFITI BRONZE VP size 40.5 - $899
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:4|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JetSetGo!

Nude En Passant 39 $199
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## more_CHOOS

natassha68 said:


> Saks never carried the nude caternita's, you must mean Barney's, I purchased mine for $965.00 in May, that price that seller is offering seems very reasonable to me.


 
I'm sure it was, my receipt is below.  

ITEM QTY UNIT PRICE STATUS GIFT OPTIONS SHIPPING METHOD







Christian Louboutin
Catenita Cork Slingbacks
Size: 35/5
Color: NUDE

QTY 1  $372.12


----------



## natassha68

*MoreChoo*- that text you have on your message read's cork caternita's, in Nude??... hmm... not sure of I have ever seen those.... the ones in the auction that was mentioned are the ones I was referring too


----------



## daisyduke947

sara999 said:


> i KNOW. i was so sad they weren't your size!



Awww! Thanks, darling! It's become the shoe that I will have in ANY colour. The black satin is an ultra Holy Grail style, but I love ALL of the colours and fabrics so much!!


----------



## snf8

JetSetGo! said:


> Nude En Passant 39 $199
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-one-of-a-kind-patent-leather-pumps_W0QQitemZ300252306401QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300252306401&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14




finally a pair on ebay...these must be from the barneys warehouse sale...


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Is that your size? I thought of you when I saw them!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446174783&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1219409791661&ev19=1:1


size 9 ($247.90)
I know someone here has been looking for these.


----------



## meggyg8r

Green satin Joli Noeuds, Size 39

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Raffaluv

snf8 said:


> finally a pair on ebay...these must be from the barneys warehouse sale...


 

Hey, these popped up again at Barneys in an 8.5 - are these your size?!  

http://www.barneys.com/En Passant/15901.6065,default,sp.html?cgid=SHOES10&start=4&sz=1


----------



## MizzD

peachi521 said:


> those are so cute... and they are my size!  lol




I love those. They're on my watch list!  That seller has some beautiful shoes!


----------



## MizzD

Privatita 10.5  $425  (Barneys)
http://www.barneys.com/Privatita/15910.5129,default,sp.html?cgid=SHOES10&start=2&sz=1


Does anyone have this shoe?


----------



## evolkatie

Dont know if these were posted. Sz 40 Red gwenissima's BIN 350
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MizzD

Not sure that these is a great deal or not, but these look sexy!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hehe, whenever I see a pair of Sabotage, I always think of the Beastie Boys song.


----------



## MizzD

Listen all of y'all this is Sabotage!


----------



## ronsdiva

MizzD said:


> Listen all of y'all this is Sabotage!



Great song and awesome video.


----------



## snf8

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ Is that your size? I thought of you when I saw them!



yay! thank you! its half a size too big but with the strap i know it will work...ive tried these on up to a 39.5 so i think ill be okay! but since im in the middle of paying for tuition and books at the moment...im not sure how high i will be able to bid so wish me luck!!


----------



## snf8

Raffaluv said:


> Hey, these popped up again at Barneys in an 8.5 - are these your size?!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/En Passant/15901.6065,default,sp.html?cgid=SHOES10&start=4&sz=1



they are thank you! but everytime they pop up i try to put them in my basket and it says "we're sorry but this item is unavailable" ugh stupid barneys website. whats the point of getting my hopes up for nothing! 

thank you so much though for looking out for me!


----------



## daisyduke947

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Navy Mallorca, size 38. These will fit anywhere between a 8 and size 9, unlike what it says. (If you are a size 7 or 7.5, I'd personally go with a 37.) $249.99 or buy it now for $265.


http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Beige Mallorca, size 39. Will fit anyone between a size 9 and 10.


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


size 37 ($324.35)


----------



## laureenthemean

OMG, so cute in black satin!  I would be watching these if they were my size.
Lola Flores, size 39.5, starting bid $299
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


 size 38 ($503.10)


----------



## JetSetGo!

snf8 said:


> yay! thank you! its half a size too big but with the strap i know it will work...ive tried these on up to a 39.5 so i think ill be okay! but since im in the middle of paying for tuition and books at the moment...im not sure how high i will be able to bid so wish me luck!!



I really hope you get them!


----------



## daisyduke947

White Palace with wooden platform, worn twice. Size 35. *CURRENT BID IS $45.98 AND IS ENDING IN 3 HOURS!!! SOMEONE BUY THESE!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rainyjewels

daisyduke947 said:


> White Palace with wooden platform, worn twice. Size 35. *CURRENT BID IS $45.98 AND IS ENDING IN 3 HOURS!!! SOMEONE BUY THESE!*
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-White-CrissCross-Leather-Heels-Sz35_W0QQitemZ280257138554QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
wow those are super cute! what a STEAL!


----------



## Chins4

Nude patent pigalle 120s sz36

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Authentic-Chr...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

starting bid £150


----------



## daisyduke947

rainyjewels said:


> wow those are super cute! what a STEAL!



I know!!! I would buy them, I'm so tempted, but they are about a half-inch too small.

Time is running out, people! Someone here please buy them!


----------



## Chins4

Black minibouts back at NAP sz40 - £300 + extra 20% off at checkout

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27351


----------



## daisyduke947

daisyduke947 said:


> White Palace with wooden platform, worn twice. Size 35. *CURRENT BID IS $45.98 AND IS ENDING IN 3 HOURS!!! SOMEONE BUY THESE!*
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ugh, 2 hours left. Someone better buy these...


----------



## techie81

daisyduke947 said:


> Ugh, 2 hours left. Someone better buy these...



They're tempting, but unless someone bids on my own auction, no can do for me.


----------



## snf8

JetSetGo! said:


> I really hope you get them!




well turns out the girl is totally lying to me i guess assuming i dont know my stuff. saying its weird how ive seen then since spring since she just got them last week(at the warehouse sale i know!) and thinks they are one of a kind. anyway her reserve is set at 500 and there is no way im paying that for those since they havent been that high since like june...plus i know she paid way less for them and assumes i dont know. 

if she were truthful...that would be one thing...but this urks me...

i guess its just not meant to be!


----------



## jh4200

Just heard from a Saks SA that there's a blue satin joli noued slide available in size 38.5 for $220.  PM me for details if you're interested.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ aghhh that's my size and what a steal!!! Too bad I'm on a ban now


----------



## funandsun

Moyen Empires Saks Size 42  $293.90
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446180024&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709487&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1219523392630&ev19=1:1


----------



## daisyduke947

Ahh, my shoes sold for 124.49. I wish someone here bought them! SUCH a good deal on those!


----------



## techie81

Is there a rule against posting your own auction?


----------



## techie81

daisyduke947 said:


> Ahh, my shoes sold for 124.49. I wish someone here bought them! SUCH a good deal on those!



I was weak and did place a bid before I headed out.  I didn't think I'd get it, and I didn't. Just as well!


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh I mean they weren't my shoes, but the white Palace. If you're talking about your shoes that you mentioned earlier, I don't think so, unless someone else here spots them and posts them in this thread!


----------



## techie81

daisyduke947 said:


> Ooh I mean they weren't my shoes, but the white Palace. If you're talking about your shoes that you mentioned earlier, I don't think so, unless someone else here spots them and posts them in this thread!



Oh no no!!  I meant my own!


----------



## daisyduke947

LOL that's what I figured! Whatcha selling?


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446174783&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1219525604902&ev19=1:1


size 36.5 ($247.90)


----------



## techie81

daisyduke947 said:


> LOL that's what I figured! Whatcha selling?



Some boots I purchased on eBay a couple weeks ago. They're nice but I would've preferred a stiletto, but it was too good a deal to pass up. My calves are an inch too thick, sadly. I'm getting another pair for my birthday though, my BF insisted (he's got a thing for boots...).


----------



## rainyjewels

i would loooove for us to be able to post our own auctions. i don't foresee myself selling any more of my CLs anytime soon but would love a heads up if any tpfers in my size are putting their CLs on sale! esp because i know a few lovely tpfers on here who are my size who have some amazing CLs...love to catch em if they ever let them go..!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Aww, that's too bad they don't work out! But yeah, a pair that fits properly will be the best thing. I can't wait until you find the right pair, *techie*! Mmm stiletto is better, yes. 

Definitely, *rainyjewels*! But it's nice too because now some of us know each other's eBay names so you can see when members here make listings. I just made three listings, but my name isn't the same there as it is here.


----------



## techie81

daisyduke947 said:


> Definitely, *rainyjewels*! But it's nice too because now some of us know each other's eBay names so you can see when members here make listings. I just made three listings, but my name isn't the same there as it is here.



My eBay name is totally different because I created the account back in 1998 or 1999 and used my stepdad's name (he wanted to buy a laptop). Never got around to creating another one because I didn't want to lose the feedback!


----------



## daisyduke947

LOL! Wow, that's a long time to have it. I bet you have loads!


----------



## techie81

daisyduke947 said:


> LOL! Wow, that's a long time to have it. I bet you have loads!



18 :shame: never been a huge eBayer...


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh LOL! I was expecting you to say something like "3,000". Hahaa. I have a feedback of 20 and I've had mine for 4 months!  I bought a bunch of magazines...


----------



## techie81

daisyduke947 said:


> Ooh LOL! I was expecting you to say something like "3,000". Hahaa. I have a feedback of 20 and I've had mine for 4 months!  I bought a bunch of magazines...



I got 4 of mine in the last month! Silly enablers on this board...


----------



## lamoda

jh4200 said:


> Just heard from a Saks SA that there's a blue satin joli noued slide available in size 38.5 for $220.  PM me for details if you're interested.



I am interested please message me..


----------



## jh4200

Sorry, lamoda, someone else PM'ed me a couple of hours ago, and even when she called they were already gone!


----------



## adriannie

Darn it! I was interested, too. How does one go about getting a reliable SA? (Sorry if this is the wrong place for that question.)


----------



## daisyduke947

techie81 said:


> I got 4 of mine in the last month! Silly enablers on this board...



LOL! I haven't gotten any from other board people...unless someone wants a designer piece that isn't Christian Louboutin.


----------



## jh4200

adriannie said:


> Darn it! I was interested, too. How does one go about getting a reliable SA? (Sorry if this is the wrong place for that question.)


 
Sorry, ladies!  There's a thread about good SA's here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/notable-louboutin-sas-257584.html

Some are better than others at alerting you to new arrivals or sale items.


----------



## adriannie

jh4200 said:


> Sorry, ladies!  There's a thread about good SA's here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/notable-louboutin-sas-257584.html
> 
> Some are better than others at alerting you to new arrivals or sale items.


Thanks so much jh4200. I wish I had found this board sooner; everyone here is so helpful and nice!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
size 38 pink ($268.45)


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Rolando-Fuschia-Pink-Suede-38-8_W0QQitemZ260278730077QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260278730077&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
REALLY REALLY HTF. WISH they were my size!!! FUCHSIA Rolandos Sz. 38


----------



## LaDonna

^ those are pretty!  not my size either


----------



## jh4200

Oh no, Chins is going to freak out!  I know they're a size too big for her...


----------



## laureenthemean

*sigh* Those fuchsia Rolandos are calling my name, but they're a whole size too small.  I think I would risk it if they were 38.5.


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-LIMITED-Christian-Louboutin-Altadama-Eelskin-37_W0QQitemZ280259422086QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280259422086&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
A good deal!!! $699 NR Red Eel Alta Damas TOO BIG BOOOO!!! Sz 37


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Ooh, I'd buy those! If only I weren't about to make two other purchases instead...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Still more than 6 days left...


----------



## JetSetGo!

Daisy! What are you buying???


----------



## daisyduke947

Not Louboutin...

I'm having a hard time, because I have cravings for Louboutin, but I'm young and can't be spending that kind of money, but there are other things I need to buy more. I need help! Sooner or later there will be an intervention.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ you CL day will come...


----------



## daisyduke947

Oh yes. I will talk about my purchases in the indulgence thread though. 

But I feel like, right now, if I have to make a purchase, it really has to be either a Ron Ron that I will wear every day, or one of my Holy Grail styles. My money tree hasn't been planted yet anyway.


----------



## techie81

The Ron Rons would be a great first purchase!  Very versatile and the price isn't so bad compared to other Loubies.  We'll find you a pair when you're ready!


----------



## adriannie

kaeleigh said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
> size 38 pink ($268.45)


Thanks for the tip, kaeleigh! I just purchased these, and they are my very first pair of Louboutins! (I'm so excited that I have the jitters.)


----------



## techie81

adriannie said:


> Thanks for the tip, kaeleigh! I just purchased these, and they are my very first pair of Louboutins! (I'm so excited that I have the jitters.)



Ooh, congrats! That color is TDF


----------



## adriannie

techie81 said:


> Ooh, congrats! That color is TDF


Good to know! Somehow, I don't even own a pair of pink heels, so you know, I couldn't *not* buy them, right?


----------



## techie81

I remember someone saying the other day that pink is a great "neutral" these days


----------



## 8seventeen19

It is


----------



## kaeleigh

Congrats on your first pair of CL's.
The color is beautiful.


----------



## daisyduke947

techie81 said:


> The Ron Rons would be a great first purchase!  Very versatile and the price isn't so bad compared to other Loubies.  We'll find you a pair when you're ready!



Ooh, second purchase. But first real-shoe-with-dust-bag purchase. I have a box, but I don't have my first dust bag. It will be a big moment.


*adriannie*, OMG! CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

adriannie said:


> Good to know! Somehow, I don't even own a pair of pink heels, so you know, I couldn't *not* buy them, right?



I have these, they're so cute!  You'll love them.


----------



## techie81

daisyduke947 said:


> Ooh, second purchase. But first real-shoe-with-dust-bag purchase. I have a box, but I don't have my first dust bag. It will be a big moment.
> 
> 
> *adriannie*, OMG! CONGRATS!!!!!!



Durr I meant second :O I knew you had the Menorcas :shame:


----------



## adriannie

Thanks everyone! I'm so excited, and having everyone here understand and share the excitement makes it that much better!


----------



## daisyduke947

techie81 said:


> Durr I meant second :O I knew you had the Menorcas :shame:



Mallorcas.


----------



## kaeleigh

http://barneys.com/En%20Passant/15901.6063,default,sp.html?cgid=SHOES10&start=9&sz=1






size 5.5 ($310.00) Maybe someone will get lucky and they will ship.


----------



## techie81

daisyduke947 said:


> Mallorcas.



Oh dear, I'm all kinds of confused today... :shame::shame:


----------



## adriannie

Black Miminis at Barneys in a 37.5 for $265:

http://www.barneys.com/Mimini/15901.6159,default,sp.html?cgid=SHOES10&start=5&sz=1


----------



## more_CHOOS

Roccia Python boots on BG.com

sz 36.5 $2595

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...terId=cat203509&grandMasterId=cat200648&cmCat=


----------



## daisyduke947

techie81 said:


> Oh dear, I'm all kinds of confused today... :shame::shame:



, darling


----------



## glamgrl921

It's craigslist so beware.... 40 rolandos in blue suede
http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/805945501.html


----------



## surlygirl

Spotted a beige Lapano (sp) size 41.5 at Neiman Marcus Last Call at Arundel Mills in Hanover, MD. I made my friend who's usually a US 9.5 - 10 try them on. They looked really good, but she wasn't interested! They were $346.


----------



## ylime

glamgrl921 said:


> It's craigslist so beware.... 40 rolandos in blue suede
> http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/805945501.html



Is it just me, or do they look more like the Declics (if they're authentic)? I could be totally wrong, though, so I'll let the experts have the say...


----------



## techie81

They're Rolandos, but they seem a little off...


----------



## daisyduke947

^ You might be right, actually. One of the pictures looks like a Rolando and the other, a Declic.


----------



## shopalot

techie81 said:


> They're Rolandos, but they seem a little off...



That's what I thought when I saw the pic!


----------



## laureenthemean

glamgrl921 said:


> It's craigslist so beware.... 40 rolandos in blue suede
> http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/805945501.html



These are fake.


----------



## PurpleD

Platinum stretch metallic open toe ballerina on sale for $261 (Sizes left: 36.5, 40, 41)




http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...731cat6000734cat11000734cat7230759cat17520736


----------



## ylime

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Tan/coffee Simple 100 size 38.5
BIN $349 or $249 (1 day left)


----------



## Chins4

Fuschia Suede Rolando 38 BIN $799.99

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

WHY CAN'T THESE BE A 37???


----------



## Chins4

Used black patent Wallis Zeppa 37.5/38 $250

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...&csurl=/istar.asp?a=29&manufacturer=&dept=CC&


----------



## laureenthemean

Black kid Declic 140, size 39.5 $699 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## daisyduke947

Coffee Simples! Yum.


----------



## carlinha

UHG for a LOT of people (including mine!!!)  i wish i had the money... it is really overpriced, although i dunno, maybe worth it if it is sold out and impossible to get at this point.  whoever gets this, please post pics:

Roccia Python Very Prive with Burgundy Tip, size 36

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## heat97

I need a shoecrazy in my life but a size 37 please ........ 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-WINE-RED-PATENT-SIMPLE-100-38-5_W0QQitemZ260278837051QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260278837051&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JetSetGo!

Is *katesauce (ebay name) a tPFer? Either way, this looks like a pretty good deal to me.

Black Patent Decollete 37.5 Gently used $325
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Christian-...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## hlp_28

carlinha said:


> UHG for a LOT of people (including mine!!!) i wish i had the money... it is really overpriced, although i dunno, maybe worth it if it is sold out and impossible to get at this point. whoever gets this, please post pics:
> 
> Roccia Python Very Prive with Burgundy Tip, size 36
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-VERY-PRIVE-ROCCIA-PYTHON-Pump-36_W0QQitemZ120297793824QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Yummmmmm love this too..... but not my size 

Anyone know where I can find sz 35??? Thanks


----------



## 8seventeen19

J Thats evolkatie


----------



## Chins4

JetSetGo! said:


> Is *katesauce (ebay name) a tPFer? Either way, this looks like a pretty good deal to me.
> 
> Black Patent Decollete 37.5 Gently used $325
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Patent-Decollete-37-5_W0QQitemZ180281393350QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180281393350&_trkparms=72%3A552%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


 
I just bought these :shame:

That's what half a bottle of wine on a Sunday night does for your ban ush:


----------



## lulabee

Chins4 said:


> I just bought these :shame:
> 
> That's what half a bottle of wine on a Sunday night does for your ban ush:


 LOL, I'm sure we've all been there with you *chins*! Congrats though! I them.


----------



## jh4200

Haha, I've definitely been there!  I love when shoes go from one good TPF home to another!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Yay *Chins*! I doubt you will regret your half-bottle buy! They're beautiful.

Thanks *Shoeaddict*! Congrats *Evolkatie*!  Hope you get a nice new pair with your money!


----------



## evolkatie

Awesome, they went quick. I had a feeling it was someone on here LOL. No new shoes yet, I need a new bag lol


----------



## Chins4

Californian Chardonnay has alot to answer for


----------



## Chins4

Black Velvet Graffiti Clichy 39

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Louboutin-Bla...=39:1|66:4|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## funandsun

Arrggh!  Why can't these be 41's?  They're 40's BIN 439.99!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-FONTANETE-FUSCHIA-PEEP-TOE-HEELS-40_W0QQitemZ270268743333QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270268743333&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## rainyjewels

wow what a good deal! those are my size!!! should i?? no...i shouldn't...never even considered the fuschia fontanetes....hmm...but so cute and what a good price...!!! hmmm


----------



## JetSetGo!

That is the one Fontanete that I would have a hard time saying no to. 
I say go for it!


----------



## sara999

i''d go for it if it was my size!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Get them!!!


----------



## keya

The Fontanetes are gorgeous!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I love these in this color!
Yellow Patent Jolie Noued 37 BIN $449
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## sara999

i think that i actually really like those in yellow!!!


----------



## rainyjewels

man i wish the live.com cashback was still at 25%!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Rainy, I have those and they are TDF!!


----------



## rainyjewels

shoeaddictklw said:


> Rainy, I have those and they are TDF!!


 
oooo you do?? did you ever post pics?


----------



## funandsun

rainyjewels said:


> man i wish the live.com cashback was still at 25%!


 
At least it's 10%  If I can't have them I need someone from our posse to have them!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

rainyjewels said:


> oooo you do?? did you ever post pics?


 
Oh yeah... Check out my thread.. there's a link in my sig.


----------



## rainyjewels

funandsun - i knowww...i'm sooo tempted...but in like the span of last 2 wks i got 2 pairs of new simples and one pair of pink python fontantes AND a mahina.....if these were $300 something i can probably justify....if it weren't for all those purchases, i'd snatch these up w/o hesitation because it's such a steal!

shoeaddict - lol i clicked on the link in ur sig right after i asked your question and was going to come back to tell you nvm....but then i got distracted by all the pretty shoes in your collection thread...lol!!


----------



## rainyjewels

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

did anyone ever post these? suede lady gres, 40.5, BIN $499


----------



## laureenthemean

Red Nuit d'Ete, size 40, BIN $595
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rainyjewels

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

red suede nuit d'etes, sz 40, BIN $595


----------



## rainyjewels

laureenthemean said:


> Red Nuit d'Ete, size 40, BIN $595
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-NUIT-dETE-Sandal-40-9-9-5_W0QQitemZ270268820978QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
HA!!!! great minds think alike  we posted at exact same time!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Haha!


----------



## rainyjewels

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

did anyone ever post these? not sure. but they're so cute! red suede eventa mary janes, sz 40, BIN only $399!


----------



## rdgldy

they are lovely!


----------



## rainyjewels

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

o mys in pink python, sz 37, BIN $399


----------



## JRed

funandsun said:


> Arrggh!  Why can't these be 41's?  They're 40's BIN 439.99!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-FONTANETE-FUSCHIA-PEEP-TOE-HEELS-40_W0QQitemZ270268743333QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270268743333&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



So nice.  They're half a size too big for me though.  Can I make them fit??!?


----------



## 8seventeen19

JRed- mine are a half size big for me too but I absolutely wasn't going to pass them up. With heel grips mine are perfect!


----------



## rainyjewels

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

brown eel NPs, 38.5, BIN $799

these are gorgeous! looks like burgundy to me, but NGG says they're brown.


----------



## rainyjewels

JRed said:


> So nice. They're half a size too big for me though. Can I make them fit??!?


 
with heel grips they should be perfect. take them before i cave into temptation!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rainyjewels

ohhhhh glammm got the fontanetes, hope you enjoy them! what a good price!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Hooray Glam!!!

Here's a steal...
Black Patent Decollete Gently Used 36.6 BIN $250
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jh4200

Wow, that's a great deal - only 4 sizes too small!


----------



## techie81

Man, if it were only half a size smaller...


----------



## rainyjewels

black patent decolletes are _so_ hot.


----------



## heat97

dup


----------



## heat97

JetSetGo! said:


> Is *katesauce (ebay name) a tPFer? Either way, this looks like a pretty good deal to me.
> 
> Black Patent Decollete 37.5 Gently used $325
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Patent-Decollete-37-5_W0QQitemZ180281393350QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180281393350&_trkparms=72%3A552%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


 
these are the one's i was trying to contemplate fitting me, but I think the consensus was I would prob feel more comfortable going up a full size, instead of having to amputate my pinky toe.


----------



## heat97

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## meggyg8r

Amputation is hardly ever a good choice.  Unless medically necessary.  Which I don't think it is in this case


----------



## blueaspen

I thought these were a good deal:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300251764356&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ They were!

There are so many Decollete deals happening! 
Of course never in 41s though...


----------



## funandsun

rainyjewels said:


> ohhhhh glammm got the fontanetes, hope you enjoy them! what a good price!


 
Hooray for glammm!!!!!!  I feel sooo much better now that they're going to a good home!


----------



## funandsun

meggyg8r said:


> Amputation is hardly ever a good choice. Unless medically necessary. Which I don't think it is in this case


 
What about bringing back the Chinese 'art' of foot binding?  After learning what the women had to go through I don't complain about my feet hurting!


----------



## blueaspen

I know these have been posted before, but I want to make sure I'd be getting a great deal before purchasing. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190245358050


----------



## 8seventeen19

Those are a good deal blue


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Noeud-Knotted-Satin-Pumps-36_W0QQitemZ310077875125QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item310077875125&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
Good deal if you have a good cobbler!!! Black Very Noeuds Sz.36 $49 NR


----------



## blueaspen

Does anybody know the style name of these boots?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...tab%3DWatching


----------



## laureenthemean

Black satin Madeleines with feathers, size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## glammm

*Thanks gals *


----------



## carlinha

NP black patent leather with BURGUNDY TIP!!!  size 39 (sigh, i wish my feet would GROW!!!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## carlinha

Black Architeks with Red tip, AGAIN size 39 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^From a tPFer!


----------



## evolkatie

laureenthemean said:


> Black satin Madeleines with feathers, size 38
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-MADELINE-SANDALS-SHOES-38-8_W0QQitemZ370077176942QQihZ024QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Thes are so pretty! I'm a sucker for feathers lol


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I know!  If they were a size bigger, I would get them!


----------



## luxlover

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Noeud-Knotted-Satin-Pumps-36_W0QQitemZ310077875125QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item310077875125&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> Good deal if you have a good cobbler!!! Black Very Noeuds Sz.36 $49 NR



this doesnt look like something even a good cobbler could fix to me.......??


----------



## evolkatie

i'm curious to know what happened to them. looks like it was a pretty bad fall

i'm sure a good cobbler can just put new satin on the tip and if any wood has broken on the inside, he could somehow stick it back together. probably way easier said than done though. i would still imagine a pricey fix at a cobbler.


----------



## luxlover

^^ well the soles look like they are basically brand new and have never been walked in... so I dont think its a fall.

the seller did mention that this was a store model, so I am guessing maybe they glued the shoe to the case or floor to make the mannequin stand up straight?? then when they removed the shoe this damage happened?


----------



## evolkatie

ooh, I didn't read the text at all but it could be possible. still curious how it was put together since they managed to rip off the front of the tip.


----------



## evolkatie

Dont know if this has been posted but i'm sure theres someone in this forum that could totally make these work.

silver mary janes sz 38 bin 215
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

lace yoyo zeppas sz 37.5 bin 599
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

Pink Ribbon Boots sz40 - too cute!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Iconic-Christ...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Chins4

Silver glitter Pigalles 41.5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/christian-lou...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## can008

JetSetGo! said:


> Hooray Glam!!!
> 
> Here's a steal...
> Black Patent Decollete Gently Used 36.6 BIN $250
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-4-HEELS-6-5US-SOLD-OUT_W0QQitemZ330265083846QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330265083846&_trkparms=72%3A552%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



i posted this at the authenticity thread just now... but since you put this in here already, I am buying it!!!
Thanks JSG!
finally.... my first decollete...


----------



## Chins4

Congrats Canny!!!!!!! Black patent Decollete shoe twins (bought mine yesterday)!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Yay *Can008*!!!! I looked at it and thought it was too good to be true, but the seller appears legit and the shoes themselves look good. Congrats! It's a great deal, imo.


----------



## can008

Chins4 said:


> Congrats Canny!!!!!!! Black patent Decollete shoe twins (bought mine yesterday)!



Hohoho... i saw that, Chins4!!!! We ARE black patent decollete twins now!!!
Sooooo excited! Can't wait to have them here, wanna give 'em a big hug!

I love you, friend! You double the excitement for me!



JetSetGo! said:


> Yay *Can008*!!!! I looked at it and thought it was too good to be true, but the seller appears legit and the shoes themselves look good. Congrats! It's a great deal, imo.



Thank you so much, JSG!!!! Yup, as you said.. it's a steal!!!
Finally, i get to be a super lucky girl!


----------



## rdgldy

*Can*, congrats on the great deal.


Here's another good deal-
Black leather simples, 39.5, used
http://cgi.ebay.com/575-Christian-L...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## jh4200

So many deals on decolletes!  Congrats, ladies!


----------



## MizzD

Good morning, Ladies.  Not sure that these are htf or even a good deal, but they sure are beautiful. 

http://www.bobellisshoes.com/christianlouboutinnewsimpledecolletenudepat.aspx


----------



## MizzD

You may already know about this, but NAP is offering an extra 20% off selected sale items with the promo code: SUMMER  

There aren't a lot of choices though.


----------



## MizzD

These are interesting...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

Yoyo Zeppa Black Turf 37.5


----------



## mistyknightwin

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ They were!
> 
> There are so many Decollete deals happening!
> Of course never in 41s though...


Awww Jet being a size US 10 I feel your pain....


----------



## funandsun

mistyknightwin said:


> Awww Jet being a size US 10 I feel your pain....


 
Me too....I want to join the Decollete club...


----------



## mistyknightwin

funandsun said:


> Me too....I want to join the Decollete club...


Awwwww we will get our babies one day!


----------



## heat97

MizzD said:


> These are interesting...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Yoyo-Zeppa-Black-Turf-37-5-or-7_W0QQitemZ200249179867QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
> 
> Yoyo Zeppa Black Turf 37.5


 

There was the funniest thread about this one -- I believe the thread was "what was he thinking" and it showed this one followed by the "waxed version" - the black leather vp lol


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^hahahaha, that's exactly what I was thinking LOL


----------



## MizzD

heat97 said:


> There was the funniest thread about this one -- I believe the thread was "what was he thinking" and it showed this one followed by the "waxed version" - the black leather vp lol



Haa!!

Are they made of angora or something?  They really are quite strange.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Heat I think that was JSG! I laughed sooooo hard at that thread!!! Tarantula!!!! 
I am not sure what they are made of but they need a hair cut!


----------



## Chins4

Black kid Decolletes sz38 - 45mins to go and only 1 bid at £170

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JetSetGo!

shoeaddictklw said:


> Heat I think that was JSG! I laughed sooooo hard at that thread!!! Tarantula!!!!
> I am not sure what they are made of but they need a hair cut!



 Yep, I had a momentary lapse of sanity, and I actually owned a pair for about 10 hours. Enough time for me to get home and then to run back to the store first thing the next day! They are mohair and totally insane


----------



## JetSetGo!

Chins4 said:


> Black kid Decolletes sz38 - 45mins to go and only 1 bid at £170
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Ahhhhh!!! No more Decollete beauties, please! 
Just kidding, keep 'em coming...
Hehehe.


----------



## heat97

JetSetGo! said:


> Yep, I had a momentary lapse of sanity, and I actually owned a pair for about 10 hours. Enough time for me to get home and then to run back to the store first thing the next day! They are mohair and totally insane


 
I think we need a thread like that back again, I have been insanely searching for it all morning hahah.


----------



## heat97

not a good deal, but a decollete in a size 42...
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

Heat,

I bumped one called 'What were you thinking Monsieur Louboutin,' but the Tarantula conversation took place on my shoe collection thread.

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...cl-family-portrait-291019-12.html#post6636272


----------



## heat97

hahhahahahahhaha
yes!!!!!!!!


----------



## shoecrazy

turtle patent VP NIB size 39.5, starting at $500 (seller has 0 feedback though)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## more_CHOOS

Bluefly is having Blue Sale * additional 25% off on select items, some CL's included!


----------



## evolkatie

ugh, i was expecting to get the shoes i wanted on sale at blue fly but they raised the price 25% so the 25% off just means I'm buying them at reg price.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, the do that a lot.  Sheisty.


----------



## 8seventeen19

evolkatie said:


> ugh, i was expecting to get the shoes i wanted on sale at blue fly but they raised the price 25% so the 25% off just means I'm buying them at reg price.



That's crap.. should be illegal.


----------



## JetSetGo!

What??? for their 4-seasons old, sometimes used junk??? That site can be so depressing.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I know!  They still have old espadrilles for $300+.


----------



## rdgldy

and nothing every really seems like a good buy.......


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Wow, that's weird! I've got nothing but good deals on BlueFly.com, especially with shoes, and everything has been brand new.


----------



## wertfloma14

I found a pair of Louboutin's that I love on eBay. They are priced at 469.99, I was just wondering if there have been any better prices on this particular pair before I proceed? The link is http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320291297117&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=011


----------



## evolkatie

I guess they are alright cause they're new... a little curious though, isnt Drake a man's name?


----------



## JetSetGo!

They seem pretty fair priced.


----------



## b00mbaka

LOL! Maybe the previous owner broke up with the love of her life, Drake, and wants to rid herself of all &quot;Drake&quot; items... or maybe I have WAY too much of an imagination...


----------



## javaboo

Argh, so pretty but not my size. 

*$760 @ Saks - Nude Minibout with Gold Tips size 37













*Call Reghan @ 210-839-5324 if you're interested! She only has one pair!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^Those are pretty hot!  Not my size either though.


----------



## laureenthemean

*sigh* I'm always so tempted by those nude Minibouts, but the ones I had just squished my toes so much.  I constantly have to remind myself of this, otherwise I would have bought the nudes months ago.


----------



## daisyduke947

Oooh those would fit me.


----------



## heat97

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

nice wedding shoes- if you are looking for something on the simpler side.


----------



## jh4200

Those would be great wedding shoes.  Plus, you could dye them after to a great color.


----------



## rdgldy

really lovely, size 39, starting bid $24.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LouBo...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## shoecrazy

I would love to have a pair of these! Green patent VP with gold tip - size 36 $690


----------



## heat97

Another beauty from our tpfer shoecrazy-
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^That seller is a reputable tPFer!

Edit: I meant for the green VPs, but of course shoecrazy is too!


----------



## JetSetGo!

It's a Decollete extravaganza these days!

Black Patent 37.5 Gently used Starting $249
http://cgi.ebay.com/STUNNING-BLACK-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## peachi521

Gold slingbacks, used, size 40, $250

http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/clo/812249809.html


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh that green and gold is so beautiful!


----------



## fmd914

shoecrazy said:


> I would love to have a pair of these! Green patent VP with gold tip - size 36 $690


 

These are my UHG!!  I give Stinas crap every time she post pics of these because it hurts soooo bad. I keep asking my Saks SA to check for them and she is like "They are long gone!!!!"  If you ever see these in anything from a 37.5-39.5 please call, smoke signal, skywrite whatever you have to do to reach me!!!!!!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Maybe I could have a dog contact you with the "Twilight Bark".


----------



## 8seventeen19

fmd914 said:


> These are my UHG!! I give Stinas crap every time she post pics of these because it hurts soooo bad. I keep asking my Saks SA to check for them and she is like "They are long gone!!!!" If you ever see these in anything from a *37.5-39.5 *please call, smoke signal, skywrite whatever you have to do to reach me!!!!!!!!


  I thought I was bad! I will keep my eyes out for you!


----------



## heat97

Black 70mm joli satin size 36
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## evolkatie

cheap CL espadrille flats   sz 40 bin$65

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

heat97 said:


> Black 70mm joli satin size 36
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760




Wow how did you find these? They are my size but the heel is uh missing!


----------



## lamoda

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Wow how did you find these? They are my size but the heel is uh missing!




Yes, how did you find these? I wrote louboutin in the search and they were never there!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Suede-Goy...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
Goya Boots sz. 39
These are someone's UHG and I can't remember who


----------



## heat97

^^^^ neiman marcus sale page


----------



## kaeleigh

lamoda said:


> Yes, how did you find these? I wrote louboutin in the search and they were never there!!!


 
They sold very quick...less than 5 minutes after heat97 posted the link.
I hope someone here got them


----------



## heat97

wasnt someone looking for these
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fmd914

Daisy - if mooing will get me those shoes, I will translate and go buy them!

K - yeah, as you can tell by my size range - I am desparate.  I literally check Saks daily for these.  I passed on them a year ago due to my "BUDGET".  What was I smoking?!!!!


----------



## luxlover

Heat97, is always able to find some great stuff on the NM site. I am just always too late for them


----------



## heat97

cutee......http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## heat97

luxlover said:


> Heat97, is always able to find some great stuff on the NM site. I am just always too late for them


 

thank you  (i keep a neimans browser open all day, and refresh whenever i remember lol)


----------



## 8seventeen19

fmd914 said:


> Daisy - if mooing will get me those shoes, I will translate and go buy them!
> 
> K - yeah, as you can tell by my size range - I am desparate. I literally check Saks daily for these. I passed on them a year ago due to my "BUDGET". What was I smoking?!!!!


 
I KNOW that feeling all too well. When we were in NYC last summer I passed up a pair of python NPs from Saks. I regret that every day!


----------



## kaeleigh

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Suede-Goya-Christian-Louboutin-Bootie-Pumps-39_W0QQitemZ250287038120QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250287038120&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> Goya Boots sz. 39
> These are someone's UHG and I can't remember who


 
Neverenoughhandbags....not sure what size she wears?


----------



## lamoda

*Bow Ankle Bootie - $500
*


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mId=prod42690002&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE


----------



## Stinas

fmd914 said:


> These are my UHG!! I give Stinas crap every time she post pics of these because it hurts soooo bad. I keep asking my Saks SA to check for them and she is like "They are long gone!!!!" If you ever see these in anything from a 37.5-39.5 please call, smoke signal, skywrite whatever you have to do to reach me!!!!!!!!


ooppss..I jumped the gun.........
FMD - I was hoping they were your size.  Keep an eye out because i need to list a few of my cls soon.


----------



## daisyduke947

fmd914 said:


> Daisy - if mooing will get me those shoes, I will translate and go buy them!
> 
> K - yeah, as you can tell by my size range - I am desparate.  I literally check Saks daily for these.  I passed on them a year ago due to my "BUDGET".  What was I smoking?!!!!



LOL, I hope I didn't confuse you with my 101 Dalmations reference.


----------



## fmd914

Stinas...you can't tease a girl like that.....


----------



## rubyshoesday

Hmm.... *coughWhatSizeDoYouTakecough* 

I must get that tickle in my throat checked out... 



Stinas said:


> ooppss..I jumped the gun.........
> FMD - I was hoping they were your size. Keep an eye out because i need to list a few of my cls soon.


----------



## JRed

Size 41 Nude NP available.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## fmd914

rubyshoesday said:


> Hmm.... *coughWhatSizeDoYouTakecough*
> 
> I must get that tickle in my throat checked out...


 

Please get yourself checked out. Hopefully you will cough up a pair of Green Patent VPs in a size 38.5 or 39.:shame:


----------



## rubyshoesday

I'm afraid I don't, but perhaps the cough is contagious and will make it's way over to Stinas, lol


----------



## peachi521

All great prices:
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/clo/810108199.html

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/clo/809935431.html

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/clo/799172308.html


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

For all the women with petite feet 
I would buy it, but i already have a pair 

CL Margarita in a size 35.5 $279 BIN http://cgi.ebay.com/895-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ those totally remind me of the Champus!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://barneys.com/En%20Passant/15901.6065,default,sp.html?cgid=SHOES10&start=7&sz=1





 size 8.5 $310.00  (Maybe someone will get lucky...sometimes they ship)


----------



## kaeleigh

http://barneys.com/Passmule%20Zeppa/15901.6102,default,sp.html?cgid=SHOES10&start=5&sz=1
size 10 $260.


----------



## blueaspen

Christian Louboutin
Desir - Black 
$1,230.00 *$490.00 SALE* 

They have them in a size 10


----------



## blueaspen

They're at Barney's- I forgot to post where they were!


----------



## Leescah

O My Slings in a lovely blue colour, 38.5, BIN $395!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-O-MY-SLING-Sandal-38-5-540-NIB_W0QQitemZ280258682868QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280258682868&_trkparms=72%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## techie81

Brasilian_Babe said:


> For all the women with petite feet
> I would buy it, but i already have a pair
> 
> CL Margarita in a size 35.5 $279 BIN http://cgi.ebay.com/895-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Good price, and they're pretty, but I dunno what I'd wear them with...


----------



## meggyg8r

bah, Barneys.  I'm so bitter at them.  I ordered 3 pairs of shoes this weekend and they've already cancelled 2 of them.  Who wants to take bets on the 3rd?!?!?


----------



## jh4200

Aw, poor Meggy - I know everyone has bad luck with them, but you seem to have the worst!


----------



## meggyg8r

I know, lucky me, right?  Maybe the shoe gods are trying to tell me that I need to stop buying things...


----------



## Lynn12

So sorry meggy!!!  

Love your puppy's pics.   What a cutie!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

If I can't have shoes from Barneys, at least I can have a cute puppy, right?? haha


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^I'd take the puppy over the shoes any day!


----------



## meggyg8r

I hope the CL gods don't strike you dead in your tracks for that statement.


----------



## Lynn12

Just make sure your puppy doesn't chew your heels.  When I got my Shih Tsu puppy, she chewed up the heels of all my pumps.  Luckily it was 10 years ago and all I owned were Nine West and other inexpensive shoes!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

meggyg8r said:


> I hope the CL gods don't strike you dead in your tracks for that statement.



That's okay, the Puppy Gods will save me.


----------



## techie81

He is too adorable  I'm sorry Barney's is so stupid. :/


----------



## meggyg8r

*lynn, *oh, all the expensive shoes will be promptly put away in their dustbags and boxes when I get home!! No heel chewing from little Chomper (that's his name!)!!!

*jet,* too cute 

*techie,* thanks! and yes, I'm getting used to it from Barneys.  I don't even get my hopes up anymore!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

On the upside, shopping at Barneys is guilt free!


----------



## sara999

haha yeah! you don't expect the orders to be filled!


----------



## meggyg8r

haha all too true, ladies, all too true.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Paillette VP Size 36 $492
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## JetSetGo!

Rosazissimo in Black Size 40 $376
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## keya

I agree, puppies trumps shoes any day


----------



## lamoda

Every time I go to NM site the shoes are all sold out =(


----------



## JetSetGo!

Yellow Jolie Slide 38 $272
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## JetSetGo!

Marilou Nude Size 38 $430
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## JetSetGo!

lamoda said:


> Every time I go to NM site the shoes are all sold out =(



I know... you gotta be fast!


----------



## JetSetGo!

It's a day of 38s!

Black Patent Jolie Noeud Dorcet 38 $329
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## daisyduke947

keya said:


> I agree, puppies trumps shoes any day



They do.


----------



## daisyduke947

http://cgi.ebay.com/Super-Sexy-Chri...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

These are some really cool slingbacks. Size 40, but apparently they run small. Starting bid is $164.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Satin VP w/ snake toe 35.5 $450 BIN
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## shoecrazy

^ I think JSG meant these:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## snf8

JetSetGo! said:


> It's a day of 38s!
> 
> Black Patent Jolie Noeud Dorcet 38 $329
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760



a day of 38s could be exactly what i need to cure my depressing week! too bad they are all gone now


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^I'll keep searching for you!

Oops! Thanks *shoecrazy*!!!


----------



## snf8

kaeleigh said:


> http://barneys.com/En Passant/15901.6065,default,sp.html?cgid=SHOES10&start=7&sz=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> size 8.5 $310.00  (Maybe someone will get lucky...sometimes they ship)



i swear barneys keeps putting these up to mess with my mind! just let me buy them already!!


----------



## snf8

thanks *jet*!


----------



## heat97

why can't those satin vp's be a size bigger


----------



## techie81

The satin VPs would fit me but I'm banned for a looooong time after today.


----------



## heat97

ok--- i know this isnt the place for this but i was always curious-- for super sellers like NGG who never lowers prices, how much money can she possibly be making??? I am really boggled by it.  She has soo much stuff on hand that were obviously purchased by her, how can she afford not to re-sell anything lower when no one is buying anything?


----------



## lolitablue

heat97 said:


> ok--- i know this isnt the place for this but i was always curious-- for super sellers like NGG who never lowers prices, how much money can she possibly be making??? I am really boggled by it. She has soo much stuff on hand that were obviously purchased by her, how can she afford not to re-sell anything lower when no one is buying anything?


 
It makes me wonder, too!!


----------



## laureenthemean

heat97 said:


> ok--- i know this isnt the place for this but i was always curious-- for super sellers like NGG who never lowers prices, how much money can she possibly be making??? I am really boggled by it.  She has soo much stuff on hand that were obviously purchased by her, how can she afford not to re-sell anything lower when no one is buying anything?



She has a store, so I think she just pays a flat monthly fee rather than per item.  She's making so much on the other shoes that she can afford to just keep the ones that don't sell on hand, I guess.


----------



## evolkatie

I'm sure that there will always be someone that's willing to pay a higher price because where they live doesn't have the shoe available, they just haven't looked around hard enough, or the shoe is impossible to find now. I also heard that some SAs that sell to resellers in bulk will give him a small discount because of the commission that they make. I don't know if this is true with all resellers but it's something that could allow them to make a little more.


----------



## christine0628

http://search.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN_W0QQdfspZ32QQfromZR40QQfsooZ2QQfsopZ2QQsbrsrtZd



 Size 37 - $409 BIN.  Why can't it be a 40???


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^^ oh my! Why couldn't they be a 6 or 6.5?


----------



## tresjoliex

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0&ecid=NMALRFeed&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=X064D

probably already posted but they're $448 down from 895$

Size 8.5


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude Decolzep, size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

Pink Jolie Noeud Slide 40.5 Pink $272
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## JetSetGo!

Rosazissimo Red Size 38 $376

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

Go *snf8*!!


----------



## sara999

black leather palace zeppa sz 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sara999

red kid cage zeppa
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
sz 42, $445

lova pigalle
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
sz 35, $499

ostrich en passat
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
sz 38

silver multicolour glitters
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
sz 38.5

navy joli dorcet
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
$445

gold caracolo
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
sz 36 (yoyo style not VP style)


----------



## laureenthemean

sara999 said:


> ostrich en passat
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> sz 38



Oooh, those are the 120s!  But they look like lizard to me.


----------



## sara999

they look like lizard to me too actually. but the seller specified ostrich so i said ostrich!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, I saw that and figured that's why you listed it as ostrich.


----------



## jh4200

These may not turn out to be a great deal, depending on how high bidding goes, but it starts at $1 with no reserve, and $699 BIN - copper paillette decolletes, size 40:

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Coppe...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## surlygirl

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/5887

silver stappy sandals ... size 40.5 ... $278


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Aw, the Podium, *lovely&amazing*'s UHG...too bad they're not her size!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

These were gone this morning and now 2 sizes are on there. 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mId=prod48470026&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE


----------



## JetSetGo!

laureenthemean said:


> Oooh, those are the 120s!  But they look like lizard to me.



they look like lizard to me too. I've never seen any ostrich skin look like that at all.


----------



## MizzD

LaPORNOs.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MizzD

Pretty color!  Simple 85mm Grease in light blue glitter 38

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Those are so pretty. 
The pix make them look greenish, but they are not. 
Very Bewitched!


----------



## MizzD

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ Those are so pretty.
> The pix make them look greenish, but they are not.
> Very Bewitched!


 
I so want them!  I usually am most comfy in 39s though.  I have some 38.5s that I have managed to stretch a bit so that they fit.  But a 38 may be pushing it.  How do these run?  TTS?  I so want them, but I don't want to not be able to wear them.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Man, those are pretty!


----------



## daisyduke947

MizzD said:


> LaPORNOs.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



You put those on and they ARE porn!


----------



## laureenthemean

MizzD said:


> I so want them!  I usually am most comfy in 39s though.  I have some 38.5s that I have managed to stretch a bit so that they fit.  But a 38 may be pushing it.  How do these run?  TTS?  I so want them, but I don't want to not be able to wear them.



Sounds like we're about the same size in Simples.  I personally would not risk it.  I had a hard enough time with 38.5.


----------



## MizzD

laureenthemean said:


> Sounds like we're about the same size in Simples.  I personally would not risk it.  I had a hard enough time with 38.5.



Yes you are right.   Thanks for being a voice of reason.:shame::shame:


----------



## MizzD

daisyduke947 said:


> You put those on and they ARE porn!




Ha!  When my husband sees me browsing shoes, he says, "Ah looking at shoe porn again I see."


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Cute.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

OOOO... MizzD those remind me of nail polish! Very pretty!


----------



## daisyduke947

MizzD said:


> Ha!  When my husband sees me browsing shoes, he says, "Ah looking at shoe porn again I see."



LOL! It's always great though. I love Net-a-Porter's photographs. They are much more like porn than Neiman Marcus and Bergdorf Goodman's are.


----------



## fmd914

MizzD said:


> I so want them! I usually am most comfy in 39s though. I have some 38.5s that I have managed to stretch a bit so that they fit. But a 38 may be pushing it. How do these run? TTS? I so want them, but I don't want to not be able to wear them.


 

MizzD - I have these and they run just a tiny bit smaller in my opinion than my other simples.  I have 3 pairs of the Grease Simples.  1 in my regular simple size and 2 half size up.  The 1/2 size up are definitely more comfortable.  I wouldn't advise you to try it.


----------



## shoecrazy

^ I totally agree with fmd - I usually wear 38.5 in patent simples and the beige greasepaint ones I have are tighter than all the others.


----------



## funandsun

These are pretty.  40.5 $299.00 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Satin-Crystal-Pumps-NWOB-Sz-10-5_W0QQitemZ170255571427QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170255571427&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446174706&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709487&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1219798978362&ev19=1:1


size 40.5 $499.90


----------



## 8seventeen19

MizzD said:


> LaPORNOs.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LAPORNO-BEIGE-SHOES-SIZE-38-NIB_W0QQitemZ380056886714QQihZ025QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
 That's really flippin funny!!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446174783&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1219799063766&ev19=1:2


size 40.5 $247.90


----------



## shoecrazy

Grey suede Lady Gres $499 size 40.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446174766&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709713&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1219801171624&ev19=1:2


size 37 $277.90


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446174716&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709560&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1219802077609&ev19=1:2
size 37 $277.90


----------



## heat97

Black Joli Slide 36
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## heat97

kaleigh-- we have a good thing here you monitor saks and ill monitor neimans lol


----------



## lamoda

heat97 said:


> Black Joli Slide 36
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760




WOWWW... 2nd time you posted these and they were gone in 2 seconds!!!


----------



## kaeleigh

heat97 said:


> kaleigh-- we have a good thing here you monitor saks and ill monitor neimans lol


 
I was just thinking the same thing


----------



## blueaspen

are these a good starting bid for these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110281932051#description


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446180112&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709363&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1219803787776&ev19=1:2


size 39  $295.90


----------



## techie81

Brasilian_Babe said:


> For all the women with petite feet
> I would buy it, but i already have a pair
> 
> CL Margarita in a size 35.5 $279 BIN http://cgi.ebay.com/895-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-T-strap-JEWELED-shoes-35-5-5-5_W0QQitemZ300253278287QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Anyone see these in real life?  Are they closer to sea foam or a tiffany blue? TIA


----------



## evolkatie

OMG those are beautiful techie, buy now think later?? lol


----------



## techie81

I'm so tempted! And I'm nowhere close to getting married. :O


----------



## kaeleigh

Techie81
I have not seen these in person....however, here is a picture that *FanAddict* (I hope it's okay to post  posted back in February of her shoes and she said they are Aqua.
These are Beautiful


----------



## techie81

Ok, that did it!  My wedding colors are going to be blue and red... thanks!!


----------



## rdgldy

stunning!


----------



## techie81

Of course, I'm probably jinxing myself if I get them. At least my feet will still look fabulous!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446181164&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709487&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1219805710234&ev19=1:2


$309.90  size 42


----------



## *Magdalena*

kaeleigh said:


> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1219803787776&ev19=1:2
> 
> 
> 
> size 39 $295.90


 
aww, gone!!   i really wanted these...


----------



## techie81

kaeleigh said:


> Techie81
> I have not seen these in person....however, here is a picture that *FanAddict* (I hope it's okay to post  posted back in February of her shoes and she said they are Aqua.
> These are Beautiful



I'm weak! But they were a great price. Now I don't know what to do with them. lol


----------



## *Magdalena*

techie....congrats!!!  they were a great price!  Just show them to your boyfriend and say "I already got the shoes; im ahead of the plan"


----------



## MizzD

shoecrazy said:


> ^ I totally agree with fmd - I usually wear 38.5 in patent simples and the beige greasepaint ones I have are tighter than all the others.




Thanks, ladies.   I know that they would not look so cute with my swollen feet bulging out of them.


----------



## kaeleigh

techie81 said:


> I'm weak! But they were a great price. Now I don't know what to do with them. lol


 

They are beautiful....I would wear them jean, pants, high waist skirt...


----------



## MizzD

techie81 said:


> Anyone see these in real life?  Are they closer to sea foam or a tiffany blue? TIA




Those are absolutely stunning!


----------



## techie81

kaeleigh said:


> They are beautiful....I would wear them jean, pants, high waist skirt...



Oh definitely ;p I would just be extra anal if I wanted them for my nonexistant wedding though. Eh, might as well have fun, I'm sure there will be another pair I must absolutely have by then, knowing me!


----------



## shopalot

*techie81* congrats on getting a stunning pair of shoes at a great price!
I'm sure you'll be able to find someplace to wear them if not your wedding.
Post pics once you get them.


----------



## techie81

*Magdalena* said:


> techie....congrats!!!  they were a great price!  Just show them to your boyfriend and say "I already got the shoes; im ahead of the plan"




I have to remember that when he's in town


----------



## techie81

Thanks everyone  I feel better now!  NOW my ban begins...


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Congrats technie  great buy


----------



## laureenthemean

blueaspen said:


> are these a good starting bid for these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110281932051#description



It's okay, not great.


----------



## evolkatie

dont know if these were posted. *can someone do an auth check first? *i've never seen these before.
35.5 bin 450 satin vp's w/ snake toe
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^*JetSetGo!* posted these, and she knows her stuff.


----------



## snf8

JetSetGo! said:


> Rosazissimo Red Size 38 $376
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
> 
> Go *snf8*!!




aww i missed em again...stupid class...maybe i should just skip class and then watch this thread like a hawk!

thanks *jet*!!

those ostrich/lizard en passants are gorgeous...too bad i could never afford them!


----------



## Chins4

B/W Giraffe Print VPs 38.5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GIRAFFE-PRINT...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Nude Patent Rolando 36.5 (zero feedback seller tho' )

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

shoecrazy said:


> Grey suede Lady Gres $499 size 40.5
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SUEDE-LADY-PRIVE-PUMPS-SHOES-40-5_W0QQitemZ170255658675QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Thanks for posting this....I am soooo tempted to BUY it! Is there any reason why no one has purchased these yet since I thought this was a HTF style


----------



## sara999

this seller has some good stuff!
5 inch black patent en passat (soooo much hotter than the 4 inch!)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

black & pewter fontanete
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Christ...hZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

black python helmut (she also has a brown python)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

pretty woman sz 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Pretty-WOMEN-Ch...hZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

blue python fontanete
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


um i hate this seller because they are my size and it's all very tempting!


----------



## Azusa

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod53510036&cmCat=search

sometimes in beige 41


----------



## rdgldy

Arm Candy Lady! said:


> Thanks for posting this....I am soooo tempted to BUY it! Is there any reason why no one has purchased these yet since I thought this was a HTF style


I would if they were my size!


----------



## rdgldy

techie, those are sooooo pretty-congrats!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Arm Candy Lady! said:


> Thanks for posting this....I am soooo tempted to BUY it! Is there any reason why no one has purchased these yet since I thought this was a HTF style



These are beautiful and they are a steal. I wish I could afford it right now!
If I could I'd buy! buy! buy!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Nude Patent Rolando 36.5 (zero feedback seller tho' )

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14[/QUOTE]

I'm wondering if those pix are stolen. Now that we've started to see a lot of fake Rolandos, it seems fishy to me that a new seller would post these at a low starting and as a private auction. Too many no-nos to me. I would def ask for more pix before buying.


----------



## blueaspen

If I got these at $499, would they be a great deal? What's the retail value?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110281932051&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod53490132&cmCat=search


size 40 ($363.35)


----------



## daisyduke947

Ahh that seller still has my brown Pretty Woman. I want them so much, and 1,200 isn't _bad_ per se, but it's still so close to the original price. Ugh. Need more sale.


----------



## sara999

yeah i thought of you with those daisy!


----------



## daisyduke947

aww!

i mean they are STILL selling them...i really want black, but i think i might buy those at some point if i have enough and they are still available.


----------



## JetSetGo!

blueaspen said:


> If I got these at $499, would they be a great deal? What's the retail value?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110281932051&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching



I think it's a great deal and they are beautiful. They were 1K.


----------



## heat97

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

Sometime beige size 41!!


----------



## Leefi

Tan Ronalde Slingback 39 http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FABULOUS-CHRI...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Black Ronalde Slingback 39
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/L-K-CHRISTIAN...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## MizzD

Red Rosazissimo 40 $549 OBO
I'd be tempted to get them if they were a size smaller.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ from a fellow tPFer!


----------



## MizzD

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ from a fellow tPFer!



Ahh!  They are just gorgeous.  I usually wear a 38.5 or 39.   I could check the sizing thread, but I'm too lazy.  How do these run?  I have two pair that are 39.5.  I have thick heel grips in each shoeso that they don't slip.  These would probably not work, huh?


----------



## sdesaye

I wish I could wear these....  wah, wah, wah....I need a wah-ambulance.  Anyway these are a killer deal if any of you can wear this size, I thinks it's also from a fellow TPF'er.  She has some great deals if you look at her other items for sale.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LEOPARD-VERY-PRIVE-ORLATO-38-5_W0QQitemZ260279544088QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260279544088&_trkparms=72%3A1019%7C39%3A3%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&timeout=1219855084906


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Jolie Noeud 40.5
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## sara999

dammit shoecrazy why aren't you a 37!?


----------



## heat97

^^^^ my feelings exactly


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude Yoyo 110, size 36.5, starting bid $650
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Jolie Noeud 38.5
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## JetSetGo!

Nude New Ali 39.5
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## heat97

Satin Joli Yellow 38.5
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## JetSetGo!

Rosazissimo Black & Red 38 $376
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## JetSetGo!

A personal favorite...
Black Robocoptina Size 38 $495 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I've bought from this seller before. She's trustworthy, but you should ask her to package your items carefully. 
My package was not packaged nicely at all.


----------



## lulabee

JetSetGo! said:


> Nude New Ali 39.5
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


 GRRRRRR!!! Just missed them! I had them in my shopping cart then had to step away from comp, potty training emergency, when I came back they were gone!!!


----------



## Leescah

JetSetGo! said:


> A personal favorite...
> Black Robocoptina Size 38 $495 BIN
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-EVENING-SHOES-38-8-690_W0QQitemZ140261901531QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I've bought from this seller before. She's trustworthy, but you should ask her to package your items carefully.
> My package was not packaged nicely at all.


 
argh I love these shoes I was eyeing them up before, and they're my size (assuming the fit the same as the Decollete - since they're just the zeppa version?)... but I am just TOO SCARED to order from the US because of the looming customs charges booey hooey!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^*Stinas* has these, so she can probably advise on sizing. Sorry about customs!


sorry *Lulabee*!


----------



## Leescah

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^*Stinas* has these, so she can probably advise on sizing. Sorry about customs!


 
Thanks *JSG*! Stupid customs.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Hey, you're going to be here next month! 
Is there anyone you can send them to?


----------



## Leescah

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ Hey, you're going to be here next month!
> Is there anyone you can send them to?


 
I did think of that - thought of getting them sent to the hotel we're staying at, then hand carrying them home (whilst mentally sticking my tongue out at the customs desk as I walk past them in the airport hehe)... but then that'd just open up all sorts of eBay buying doors (now I try not to look at auctions outside the EU - even though I 'accidentally' check the HTF sticky hehe) so I decided against it, as tempting as it is. Plus I will be getting my own Louboutin fix while I'm out shopping with you guys and I am sure I'll end up spending more than enough then (am saving hard now! ).


----------



## daisyduke947

Ohmigod, I love the RoboCops! Yes, I'm calling them "RoboCop". 
I want a pair of those so much. For now, drooling over *Stinas*' images.


----------



## Leescah

daisyduke947 said:


> Ohmigod, I love the RoboCops! Yes, I'm calling them "RoboCop".
> I want a pair of those so much. For now, drooling over *Stinas*' images.


 
LOL 

RoboCops!!!!



That's hilarious... from now on I will only ever think of those as that as well!!!!

I will probably regret asking this next question.... but where are Stina's photos of her RoboCops *snigger*? Not that I want to go and admire them aswell, of course. Obviously not...


----------



## Stinas

Leescah said:


> argh I love these shoes I was eyeing them up before, and they're my size (assuming the fit the same as the Decollete - since they're just the zeppa version?)... but I am just TOO SCARED to order from the US because of the looming customs charges booey hooey!!!


They do not fit like the Decolletes at all.  Weird I know, but they fit like the simple & VP IMO.  My Decollete size is a 40 & I have these in a 39...maybe 39.5...ill have to look for you.


----------



## Leescah

Stinas said:


> They do not fit like the Decolletes at all. Weird I know, but they fit like the simple & VP IMO. My Decollete size is a 40 & I have these in a 39...maybe 39.5...ill have to look for you.


 
Thanks *Stinas*, how odd they're not the sames sizing as the Decollete?! Although apparently I defy all usual CL sizing theories with my Decolletes because my TRUE size is 38 and my Decolletes are actually a 38 too (perfect fit!)... so I wonder if I'd be smaller in the RoboCop then? My feet are weird. As you will probably see for yourself in NY next month when NOTHING fits for one odd reason or another!! :shame:


----------



## Stinas

Leescah said:


> Thanks *Stinas*, how odd they're not the sames sizing as the Decollete?! Although apparently I defy all usual CL sizing theories with my Decolletes because my TRUE size is 38 and my Decolletes are actually a 38 too (perfect fit!)... so I wonder if I'd be smaller in the RoboCop then? My feet are weird. As you will probably see for yourself in NY next month when NOTHING fits for one odd reason or another!! :shame:


My feet are weird too.  One day im a 39, the next im a 38.5. lol  
Yay...your coming to the ny meet!!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

LOL, *Leescah*!! 

Thanks so much for the sizing info, *Stinas*!


----------



## JetSetGo!

daisyduke947 said:


> Ohmigod, I love the RoboCops! Yes, I'm calling them "RoboCop".
> I want a pair of those so much. For now, drooling over *Stinas*' images.



I'm pretty sure that's what he was getting at with the name, though I think they are more Tron than Robocop!


----------



## daisyduke947

^ lol!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446174766&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709713&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1219887956984&ev19=1:2


 red Size 38 ($277.90)


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Yellow-Joli-Noued-Dorcet-size-38_W0QQitemZ110284043231QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110284043231&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
YELLOW Joli Noeud Dorcet Sz. 38 BIN $350 *I NEED these someone let me know if you see them in a 35!!!!!*


----------



## techie81

^^ I promise I won't fight you for them...!


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Giraffe-Pony-Hair-Very-Prive-Sz-39_W0QQitemZ110284043018QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110284043018&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
HTF Giraffe Pony Hair SZ 39 $600 OBO


----------



## 8seventeen19

techie81 said:


> ^^ I promise I won't fight you for them...!


 
 I'd have to do this ----> 

 Just kidding!


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ALLIGATOR-YOYO-ZEPPA-PRIVE-38-8_W0QQitemZ160277057642QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160277057642&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
Insanely Gorgeous and Insanely Expensive
Sz 38 Brown YoYo Zeppa Slingback Yours for a mere $2,999 OBO


----------



## techie81

:boxing: I'm ready for ya!


----------



## techie81

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ALLIGATOR-YOYO-ZEPPA-PRIVE-38-8_W0QQitemZ160277057642QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160277057642&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> Insanely Gorgeous and Insanely Expensive
> Sz 38 Brown YoYo Zeppa Slingback Yours for a mere $2,999 OBO


----------



## 8seventeen19

LOL I love those smileys! The bag slap is my favorite! I wanna do that sometimes at the sales!!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Yellow-Joli-Noued-Dorcet-size-38_W0QQitemZ110284043231QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110284043231&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> YELLOW Joli Noeud Dorcet Sz. 38 BIN $350 *I NEED these someone let me know if you see them in a 35!!!!!*


 
this is bull*&*%!!!  LOL...i got these couple months back for double the price.... and these are my size too...damn it!! i guess the saying is right : good things come to those who wait!!!!! who would have known LOL


----------



## shoecrazy

sara999 said:


> dammit shoecrazy why aren't you a 37!?



Believe me, I wish I were so you you could buy these - eBay sales seem reaaalllly slooooow lately - but I guess that means it's a good time to get some bargains.


----------



## techie81

shoeaddictklw said:


> The bag slap is my favorite! I wanna do that sometimes at the sales!!!!



Me too


----------



## surlygirl

I think the yellow jolis were snapped up by a TPFer! Such a great deal. Congrats!


----------



## fmd914

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Yellow-Joli-Noued-Dorcet-size-38_W0QQitemZ110284043231QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110284043231&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> YELLOW Joli Noeud Dorcet Sz. 38 BIN $350 *I NEED these someone let me know if you see them in a 35!!!!!*


 

Thanks, K!  I had been debating these for quite sometime from other sellers, but since I bought another yellow patent shoe this year, just couldn't bite.  But at this price  .


----------



## techie81

Ooh, congrats!


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh, I'm starting to reeaally like those giraffe print ones. My nickname is Giraffe, so maybe I should find a pair for myself at some point...They are starting to grow on me.


----------



## rdgldy

Congrats FMD.  They are so pretty!


----------



## daisyduke947

Oooh congrats, *fmd*, on getting a yellow patent pair!!


----------



## shoecrazy

Congrats fmd - those are great!


----------



## heat97

oohoohh look what showed up hahah
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

disclaimer: sorry if i offended anyone.....


----------



## rdgldy

You beat me to it-I was just about to post them! AGGGGHHH!!!


----------



## techie81

:: whips out the Flowbee ::


----------



## evolkatie

if i ever found those super cheap i would trim the hairs so it would almost look like a reg pair of vp's


----------



## heat97

tournicati- 40.5
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446174706&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709487&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1219892913833&ev19=1:1


----------



## rdgldy

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ALLIGATOR-YOYO-ZEPPA-PRIVE-38-8_W0QQitemZ160277057642QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160277057642&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> Insanely Gorgeous and Insanely Expensive
> Sz 38 Brown YoYo Zeppa Slingback Yours for a mere $2,999 OBO


The seller states that all reasonable offers will be considered-so what do you think might be"reasonable for these?" -2 grand?????


----------



## fmd914

Thanks guys for the congrats!  Pretty happy about them.



heat97 said:


> oohoohh look what showed up hahah
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Black-Turf-Zeppa-Platform-37-5_W0QQitemZ200249975532QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> disclaimer: sorry if i offended anyone.....


 

If I had a money tree, I would tell the seller I would buy them if she would post a pic of her and the outfit she wore with them!


----------



## rdgldy

she suggests jeans or pencil skirts-as long as they fall to the floor and cover the shoes I guess it would be ok............


----------



## fmd914

O My Slings Camel 38.5  BIN $385
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fmd914

Yellow Suede Declic - 5 inches - Size 35.5
Natural Gas Girl $799.99
Not that great of a deal but rare.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## daisyduke947

Hahahhaa! I want to give those black shoes a buzz cut.


----------



## rdgldy

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

New simples, really pretty color!


----------



## heat97

evolkatie said:


> if i ever found those super cheap i would trim the hairs so it would almost look like a reg pair of vp's


 
I would just try to stick velcro to it....


----------



## fmd914

Hercules Black Velvet Size 37 - Gorgeous!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rubyshoesday

If these were even one half size larger I'd get them and force my giant hooves into it them with the "sock trick" ush:  These size 9.5 tootsies can be a blessing and a curse!

Sorry if these have already been posted!

Giraffe Pony Hair VP's
sz 39
$600 OBO.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...rkparms=algo=CRX&its=S%2BI&itu=UCI%2BSI&otn=2

Oops, I just got caught up with this thread and saw that they were posted, sorry for the duplicate!


----------



## Stinas

Activa - Black Patent - Size 38.5 (Will Fit Size 7, not 8 like listed...these run small)


----------



## MizzD

rdgldy said:


> she suggests jeans or pencil skirts-as long as they fall to the floor and cover the shoes I guess it would be ok............


----------



## MizzD

rdgldy said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SIMPLE-PUMPS-SIZE-38-1-2_W0QQitemZ140262002470QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
> 
> New simples, really pretty color!



Oh nice!  My size too!  I'll put them on my watch list.


----------



## can008

fmd914 said:


> O My Slings Camel 38.5  BIN $385
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-O-MY-SLING-Sandal-38-5-540-CAMEL_W0QQitemZ280260586265QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Why can't these be 36.5? Then again, I missed an auction when the price was $329 because i let my fiance talked me out of it.
I'm such a dumb-ass!


----------



## shoecrazy

You may already know this but the number of cash back transactions allowed by the live.com promotion has increased from 3 to 6 per account. Go BuyItNow!


----------



## laureenthemean

Too bad it's only 8% now. ush:


----------



## JetSetGo!

I love these....

Anthracite Metallika 36 $459 BIN / $399 Starting

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

Red Patent Mimini 41 $329
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## evolkatie

shoecrazy said:


> You may already know this but the number of cash back transactions allowed by the live.com promotion has increased from 3 to 6 per account. Go BuyItNow!



OMG I DID NOT KNOW THIS!! Thanks!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude Decolzep (stacked leather heel/platform) size 37.5, BIN $690
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rainyjewels

cept cashback's now down to 8%. ebay is extremely slow right now - prob everyone is waiting for cashback to go back up...


----------



## JetSetGo!

i think it's also a tough time since a lot of people are traveling before the summer ends. My guess is things should be back to normal in a couple of weeks.


----------



## christine0628

rainyjewels said:


> cept cashback's now down to 8%. ebay is extremely slow right now - prob everyone is waiting for cashback to go back up...


 
It was at 15% today...now back down to 10%.


----------



## shoecrazy

It's back to 15 now - time to buy!


----------



## snf8

i have a question for the more experienced ebay buyers out there...

im sure you all know about my exhaustive search for the en passant in nude...and a while back jet (thank you!) posted a link to a pair on ebay...well to make a long story short...it ends in a few hours only one other bid that didnt go over my maximum but my bid is not over the reserve (and wont be since its 500 and i refuse to pay more than 300 since i know she got them at the warehouse sale)

do you think she will sell them? what is your experience with reserve prices?


----------



## evolkatie

it depends but a lot of sellers wont sell unless they really need the money. also be careful cause if you do get a 2nd chance offer, it could be a spoof.


----------



## laureenthemean

snf8 said:


> i have a question for the more experienced ebay buyers out there...
> 
> im sure you all know about my exhaustive search for the en passant in nude...and a while back jet (thank you!) posted a link to a pair on ebay...well to make a long story short...it ends in a few hours only one other bid that didnt go over my maximum but my bid is not over the reserve (and wont be since its 500 and i refuse to pay more than 300 since i know she got them at the warehouse sale)
> 
> do you think she will sell them? what is your experience with reserve prices?


It seems like in most cases, the seller will relist a couple of times.  She might consider selling them at a lower price after that.  Also, you never know what will happen in those last few hours, but I doubt she will meet the reserve.


----------



## lamoda

read our rules!!!


----------



## snf8

lamoda said:


> snf8 - Here's a pair in Black:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280260503254&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=018



thanks but its gonna be nude or nothing for me...if it doesnt work out i guess its not meant to be! i really cant afford them at the moment anyway its just that you dont see them often in nude on ebay and i had to jump!

thanks everyone for your responses!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Red Patent Kika Size 38 $320
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

Black Paillete VP 38 $492
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760

Pink Satin Jolie Noeud Slide 40  $272
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## shoecrazy

size 38 - $320




size 40 in pink $268.45





(I'm way too slow JSG!!)


----------



## heat97

ok i have had a terrible day today and need something to buy


----------



## MizzD

laureenthemean said:


> It seems like in most cases, the seller will relist a couple of times.  She might consider selling them at a lower price after that.  *Also, you never know what will happen in those last few hours*, but I doubt she will meet the reserve.




I know!  Yesterday, I bid on a pair with 3 minutes left in the auction and watched it, and was the highest bidder...and then with 17 seconds left, someone came and outbid my maximum bid.


----------



## sara999

heat97 said:


> ok i have had a terrible day today and need something to buy


oh no! is everything okay?


----------



## jh4200

Oh no, Heat!  I'm so sorry - maybe we can help find you something!  What size are you again?


----------



## lamoda

JetSetGo! said:


> Red Patent Kika Size 38 $320
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
> 
> Black Paillete VP 38 $492
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
> 
> Pink Satin Jolie Noeud Slide 40  $272
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760





HOW ARE THEY ALL GONE SO FAST??


----------



## heat97

jh4200 said:


> Oh no, Heat! I'm so sorry - maybe we can help find you something! What size are you again?


 

thanks  I'm a 37 mostly.... sometimes 37.5  someone hit my car on the street this morning ( good samaritan left a note on my car that he witnessed it)  that was the icing on the cake today.  I need some retail therapy.


----------



## JetSetGo!

So sorry Heat!

There's a 37.5 in the Beige Sometimes up...

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## JetSetGo!

*shoecrazy* I'm going to lunch...you're on shoe patrol!


----------



## shoecrazy

Was this already posted?

Size 35.5 Lapano $375.70
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod40790074


----------



## shoecrazy

Size 40 Desir at Barneys $490

http://www.barneys.com/Desir/15901.6170,default,sp.html?cgid=BARNEYS&q=louboutin&start=123&sz=1


----------



## MizzD

These are a good price if they're authentic.  Pretty color.  Size 37 dark red, not sure what style.  BIN $279.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-DK-RE...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MizzD

Footcandyshoes has a several on sale
http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=29&dept=F&manufacturer=LOU&category=SAL


----------



## heat97

thanks guys!!!!! i know this is off topic, but since you all helped me find these babies-- (for 210 plus 20% ebay cash back) i decided to try my luck at how to watermark. i know these should go in a different thread but i wanted to show you all first--


----------



## shoecrazy

Congrats Heat - those are gorgeous on you!


----------



## Stinas

Congrats heat!!!


----------



## heat97

thank you guys!!! jetset thanks so much for the lookout on the sometimes--- i love them but i dont see me wearing them that much....


----------



## Stinas

Just thought I would post this since I have been seeing a lot of people posting with out knowing if authentic....not being mean, but people here trust out judgement, I wouldnt want them to buy something with out being 100% sure....

*POST ONLY AUTHENTIC ITEMS*
*If not sure of authenticity, post in*
*Authenticate Thread*
Cheap Items Do Not Mean They Are Authentic Or A Great Deal.  Post in Authenticate Thread, then when you get an answer you are more than welcome to post here.  
Thank you!
PS
Hope I didnt sound mean.  Just trying to help keep fakes off our wonderful community.​


----------



## heat97

ps.  i never realized how desperately i need a full length mirror lol

Stinas-- well said!!!


----------



## Stinas

heat97 said:


> ps. i never realized how desperately i need a full length mirror lol
> 
> Stinas-- well said!!!


LOL...I got the cutest one at Bed Bath & Beyond...its shaped like a lady in a dress.  I used that 20% coupon too!


----------



## sara999

i need a full length one too!


----------



## jh4200

Heat, those are gorgeous! What a great color!


----------



## glamgrl921

Nice *heat*!!!  I love them in that color!


----------



## shoecrazy

They're back...

size 38 Kika $320 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod37260023

size 35.5 Lapano $375.70
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod40790074

size 40 pink Joli slide $268.45
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod48470026


----------



## heat97

thanks so much shoecrazy, stinas, jh, & glamgrl --- also - i know we had some ppl worried about reynauds disease/nudes.(i have it).. and you can clearly see in the first pic my feet are a little purple but who cares!!!


----------



## sara999

heat you should by the yellow joli noueds on ebay. they're sz 37. and i want them. so you need to buy them! haha


----------



## glamgrl921

*Heat* ur feet look fine!  Honestly, they look totally normal!  But keep rocking girl, you look fab!


----------



## heat97

thank you guys soooo much you are all too sweet!!!!


----------



## heat97

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

i'd totally get these just not at this outrageous price.


----------



## techie81

Congrats heat!!!

Man those laponos went fast!


----------



## heat97

And if these were the opposite feet -- right foot 37.5 and left foot 37 i would get these in a heartbeat... but my right foot is bigger than my left ...

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LavenderIce

heat97 said:


> And if these were the opposite feet -- right foot 37.5 and left foot 37 i would get these in a heartbeat... but my right foot is bigger than my left ...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-PUMP-SHOE-7-5-7-37-5-37_W0QQitemZ270270112787QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
This would work out for me because my right is smaller than my left, but I think I would feel weird having two different sizes.


----------



## LavenderIce

Forgot to say congrats heat on the joli slides.  They look beautiful!  Are they your wedding shoe?


----------



## heat97

thank you!! ^^^^ ummmm they may be  (thats what i told df), but i am really loving the champus....... at the rate i am at, i will probably wind up having numerous wedding shoes hahah.  I definitely need to do a low heel though.  I would love it if he did a simple 85 in ivory satin or maybe i could SO that?.


----------



## MizzD

heat97 said:


> thanks guys!!!!! i know this is off topic, but since you all helped me find these babies-- (for 210 plus 20% ebay cash back) i decided to try my luck at how to watermark. i know these should go in a different thread but i wanted to show you all first--



Those are beautiful!  What an awesome deal too!  Wow!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Can anyone help me find something in black on sale from BG or NM ???


----------



## heat97

noe- what size?


----------



## heat97

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760
38.5


----------



## Noegirl05

38.5


----------



## heat97

Noe- 38.5 black and nude
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ I love those. They are so beautiful!


----------



## jh4200

heat97 said:


> thank you!! ^^^^ ummmm they may be  (thats what i told df), but i am really loving the champus....... at the rate i am at, i will probably wind up having numerous wedding shoes hahah.  I definitely need to do a low heel though.  I would love it if he did a simple 85 in ivory satin or maybe i could SO that?.



These are off-white satin simple 85s:







http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/80695.htm


----------



## heat97

omgggggggggggggggggggggggg wow thanks!!^^^^


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Score!


----------



## jh4200

You're welcome!  Hope that cheered up your day a little!


----------



## Stinas

LavenderIce said:


> This would work out for me because my right is smaller than my left, but I think I would feel weird having two different sizes.


Honestly...you really cant tell much when they are on.


----------



## karwood

Alta Ariella Leopard Print Boots $762.50. The original price was $1,525.00

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=ALTAARIELLELEOP!LOU&csurl=%2Fistar.asp%3Fa%3D29%26dept%3DF%26manufacturer%3DLOU%26category%3DSAL%26


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^meeeoww!


----------



## karwood

*Magdalena* said:


> ^^^meeeoww!


 
But  these will look puurrrr-fect on anyone


----------



## Stinas

Python Simples - Size 36


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

heat97 said:


> thanks guys!!!!! i know this is off topic, but since you all helped me find these babies-- (for 210 plus 20% ebay cash back) i decided to try my luck at how to watermark. i know these should go in a different thread but i wanted to show you all first--



Heat, those look really good on you! CONGRATS on the great deal!

I want a good deal!


----------



## *Magdalena*

karwood said:


> But these will look puurrrr-fect on anyone


 
I really tried to out-do you on that one....but i have NOTHING!!! LOL


----------



## Stinas

Someone please buy these & put me out of my misery!!!
Size 40.5


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Too bad the extra 20% doesn't apply to those!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Red Patent Clichy $649 OBO, Size 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

If this was my size I would be seriously considering these. 
I passed a while back and now I'm sorry!


----------



## javaboo

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ Too bad the extra 20% doesn't apply to those!



Actually I think it does when you go to the checkout. I think they took it off but it was on there at the beginning (the discount sign).


----------



## laureenthemean

JetSetGo! said:


> Red Patent Clichy $649 OBO, Size 38.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Patent-Red-Clichy-100-NIB-38-5_W0QQitemZ250288250892QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> If this was my size I would be seriously considering these.
> I passed a while back and now I'm sorry!


Argh, if only they were half a size bigger!


----------



## jh4200

Wow, I really want those clichys - wish they were my size, they're the perfect red patent shoe I've been looking for.


----------



## rdgldy

I'm getting the 8% now-I was going to try to do a BIN, but for 8% it isn't really worth it!


----------



## laureenthemean

Red Gwenissima, size 40, BIN $350
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude NP, size 39, BIN $770
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

SOM1...sz 35.5 BIN $289

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-AUTHENTIC-C...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Green Fiorellino (I think), size 41, starting bid $125 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MizzD

So not a good deal, but 

http://cgi.ebay.com/WOW-CHRISTIAN-L...39:1|66:4|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Hot Pink Declic 38.5


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Christian-Louboutin-satin-slingback-heels-41_W0QQitemZ130250739365QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item130250739365&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
Wasn't someone looking for these?  Size 41 $125
I hope these haven't been posted yet....


----------



## 8seventeen19

HAHA Laureen, great minds think a like!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^


----------



## laureenthemean

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Christian-Louboutin-satin-slingback-heels-41_W0QQitemZ130250739365QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item130250739365&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> Wasn't someone looking for these?  Size 41 $125
> I hope these haven't been posted yet....


Man, they're so pretty...if they were my size I'd be in a lot of trouble.


----------



## techie81

laureenthemean said:


> Green Fiorellino (I think), size 41, starting bid $125
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Christian-Louboutin-satin-slingback-heels-41_W0QQitemZ130250739365QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

Bronze Graffiti VP sz40.5 BIN$869

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

Architek, size 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Souzie

HOLY...deals galore!!!

Glitters in size 41
http://cgi.ebay.com/Stunning-Christ...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

EB suede Rolandos 35.5 and 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/Breathless-Chri...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Fuschia Rolandos 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/Sweetest-Christ...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Mad Marys 35 and 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/Sweetest-Christ...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Lots more from this seller.  Go have a look see!!!


----------



## Souzie

Whoopsy...I posted the wrong link for the Mad Marys.  Here they are

http://cgi.ebay.com/Divine-Christia...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## meggyg8r

heat97 said:


> thank you!! ^^^^ ummmm they may be  (thats what i told df), but i am really loving the champus....... at the rate i am at, i will probably wind up having numerous wedding shoes hahah. I definitely need to do a low heel though. I would love it if he did a simple 85 in ivory satin or maybe i could SO that?.


 
OMG GET THE CHAMPUS!!!!!! It's what I have for my wedding   They are just amazing and I am completely in love with them!


----------



## Luva Pug

xsouzie ~ are these genuine from mushroom city? The glitters, why are they so cheap? xx


----------



## JetSetGo!

wow, those deals *xsouzie*!

*luva* _mushroom_city_ sells authentic. 
She may not realize how popular they are.


----------



## Luva Pug

Oh my lord, AHH!! HOld on, calm down!! Lol, so im a regular 39, is it 1 size up you have to get for VPs??


----------



## ILoveMyBug

laureenthemean said:


> Green Fiorellino (I think), size 41, starting bid $125
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Christian-Louboutin-satin-slingback-heels-41_W0QQitemZ130250739365QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




I've asked for the insole measurement on these


----------



## LaDonna

black minibouts size 40

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27351


----------



## Luva Pug

^Sold out!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I put them in my cart to see if the "summer" code works and it does. 
They're $457.16. 
If you want them go for it! I'm taking them out now.


----------



## 8seventeen19

^ WOW! That's a STEAL!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.barneys.com/Passmule%20Zeppa/15901.6102,default,sp.html?cgid=SHOES10&start=5&sz=1
size 10 $260 Passmule Zeppa Orange


----------



## funandsun

Luva Pug said:


> xsouzie ~ are these genuine from mushroom city? The glitters, why are they so cheap? xx


 
I hope one of us got those glitters.  They were a steal!!!  I, of course, was sleeping........


----------



## surlygirl

Does anyone know if the 15% off fall shoes at Bob Ellis is still going on? I'll probably give them a call when they open to find out!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.barneys.com/Madeleine/15901.6045,default,sp.html?cgid=SHOES10&start=7&sz=1
size 10 $295. Madeline Lilac
(Barney's.....Guilt-free ordering)


----------



## JetSetGo!

Beige Sometimes 37.5 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## shoecrazy

surlygirl said:


> Does anyone know if the 15% off fall shoes at Bob Ellis is still going on? I'll probably give them a call when they open to find out!



Yes, it is.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ thanks, shoecrazy. Alll the recent altadama talk around here is making them hard to resist! :shame:


----------



## techie81

Gah I shouldn't have looked in here...got the EB Rolandos. Two HGs in one week...I'm done! :o


----------



## sara999

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Authen...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
champange ambrosina, sz 37 (would be a beautiful wedding shoe!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
yellow suede declics, sz 35.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
red karey decollete, sz 35 (good deal!!!!)


http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
drappo russo...but they look like palace zeppas without teh zeppa! sz 41

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
pink tamiflu sz 10. super cheap!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
aqua glitter simples 85mm, sz 38 *verrry pretty!!!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
gold graffiti clutch!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
champagne very noeud sz 41 (expensive though)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
gunmetal hi tina (used) sz 36


----------



## keya

Wow, I see Mushroom_City has had some great deals lately O_o

And I love those Fiorellinis, I wish they were my size!


----------



## funandsun

Used, but $399 BIN.  Size 40


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

One more from MC...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Delicious-Chris...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## surlygirl

techie81 said:


> Gah I shouldn't have looked in here...got the EB Rolandos. Two HGs in one week...I'm done! :o


 
Congrats, techie! Those are fab!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

techie81 said:


> Gah I shouldn't have looked in here...got the EB Rolandos. Two HGs in one week...I'm done! :o



So you got them? Congrats!! Thx for saving me!!


----------



## keya

The Rolandos were a great deal!


----------



## sara999

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Louboutin-red-calf-Madison-Tag-boots/cat20022/301168602/detail.fly
graffiti boots!


----------



## laureenthemean

I would have been really sad if those fuchsia Rolandos were a size smaller!


----------



## sara999

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...n-t-strap-pumps/cat20022/301164701/detail.fly
orange catwoman (sz 10 & 11)

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...ba-dorsay-pumps/cat20022/213745600/detail.fly
white biba (sz 11.5) - beautiful wedding shoe!


----------



## techie81

hehe thanks everyone!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Techie congrats!!! I was soooo close to hitting BIN earlier this morning!!! I didn't because I have a pair of EBs on their way...


----------



## MizzD

She has Mad Marys!!!  I NEED some.  Don't see my size though.


----------



## Chins4

techie81 said:


> Gah I shouldn't have looked in here...got the EB Rolandos. Two HGs in one week...I'm done! :o


 
Congrats Techie - what a week! 

Laureen - me too but 3 sizes smaller - still maybe there's still hope for my UHG.......


----------



## blueaspen

Ok, this may not be the place to post this, but I'm in DESPERATE need of help! I just got my 1st pair of CL's (see below, in black), and I got them in a 38.5. When I received them, they were 1/2 size too small, and I can't find my size anywhere!!! I'm desperate to find either a Rolando or a New Simple pump in black satin, but have had no luck. What do I do?

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## Stinas

blueaspen said:


> Ok, this may not be the place to post this, but I'm in DESPERATE need of help! I just got my 1st pair of CL's (see below, in black), and I got them in a 38.5. When I received them, they were 1/2 size too small, and I can't find my size anywhere!!! I'm desperate to find either a Rolando or a New Simple pump in black satin, but have had no luck. What do I do?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


Try to post here...someone will find it for you....
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-for-help-me-find-this-style-size-313534.html

Here they are at NM, but not in satin...you may be out of luck on that one.  Try calling the boutiques.  OR...try dying the shoe black.  A few people here have done that before & it turned out great.  Im pretty sure it was the same shoe as above too!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## blueaspen

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Roccia Python VP 37.5 Gently used $600 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MizzD

Ladies, bluefly is having a labor day sale---25% more off already reduced CLs.

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes/_/N-apt8Zfg6Z1z13zq1/designerslist.fly


----------



## funandsun

blueaspen said:


> Ok, this may not be the place to post this, but I'm in DESPERATE need of help! I just got my 1st pair of CL's (see below, in black), and I got them in a 38.5. When I received them, they were 1/2 size too small, and I can't find my size anywhere!!! I'm desperate to find either a Rolando or a New Simple pump in black satin, but have had no luck. What do I do?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


 
Try calling Bob Ellis shoes.  They're also offering 15% off through Labor Day.  843-722-2515


----------



## ledaatomica

JetSetGo! said:


> Roccia Python VP 37.5 Gently used $600 BIN
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Prive-Roccia-Python-Pump-37-5-7-5_W0QQitemZ130250837339QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I was just about to buy these I was about 5 secs too late. This really sucks. I have been looking for these for ages. Cant even begin to list how bummed I am at so many levels.  

Asha - I hope you enjoy them .. although I think you have a pair of those already.


----------



## ashakes

^^^They aren't even my size. I do already have them in a size 40 though. I got them for a g/f that has Ebay blocked at work.  I texted her to tell her they were available and she said yes please do the BIN.  

Sorry you missed out! If they don't work out for her, I will contact you though!


----------



## rdgldy

Techie,congrats!
Leda, sorry it didn't work out.


----------



## techie81

Thanks!!

Sorry, Leda


----------



## sara999

bummer leda, fingers crossed for your friend asha, what a great deal!


----------



## 8seventeen19

JetSetGo! said:


> Roccia Python VP 37.5 Gently used $600 BIN
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



OMG WHAT A DEAL!!! Ashakes got it. I would have CRIED if that would have been my size!!!


----------



## ceseeber

oh Leda, I know that yucky feeling. I hope you find your shoes and in the meantime I'll help you look.


----------



## ashakes

No s*it!  I'm jealous of my friend's deal. LOL I told her what I paid a few months ago and she was like hurry do the BIN PLEASE!

Sorry, leda. I hope another pair pops up. I was just checking my Ebay stuff and did a quick search and there they were.  I was shocked they weren't bought immediately.  If they were a size 40, I would have probably bought them for myself just to have a back up pair if something ever happens to the other python roccias I have. 

Big hugs!


----------



## sara999

man. i wonder if that seller knows how beloved she is right now on tpf, haha!


----------



## 8seventeen19

She obviously had NO idea how HTF those are! She probably could have gotten retail for them!


----------



## ledaatomica

thank you ladies for the consolations its so sweet of you all but I am really heartbroken about it.  I was literally seconds away so I think my heart rate was going fast and then crashed. In addition I knew that they werent Ashas size so it had me intrigued for sure. Asha youve got a lucky lucky friend! 

Oh well, it was a nice but short surprise this morning.


----------



## shoecrazy

Nude/camel NP 70 mm at Barneys 39.5
http://www.barneys.com/No Prive/15901.6043,default,sp.html?cgid=BARNEYS&q=louboutin&start=33&sz=1


----------



## shoecrazy

Size 38.5 black kid declic
http://www.barneys.com/Declic/15901.6069,default,sp.html?cgid=BARNEYS&q=louboutin&start=113&sz=1


----------



## heat97

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...37cat14300744cat17310731cat8450745cat17520738

Jolie Noued Black Patent Size 39.5


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Patent Castillana 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Does anyone remember who was looking for these? I'm terrible at remembering these things!


----------



## evolkatie

dang it, i was busy doing homework and miss out


----------



## JetSetGo!

heat97 said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...37cat14300744cat17310731cat8450745cat17520738
> 
> Jolie Noued Black Patent Size 39.5



How are you doing your search? I can't find any CL sale items anymore.


----------



## PurpleD

There are some great CL deals at Barneys right now (75% off!), but sizes are limited:  http://www.barneys.com/Shoes/SHOES1...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=0&sz=14


----------



## rdgldy

JetSetGo! said:


> Black Patent Castillana 37.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLK-PATENT-PUMPS-W-WRAPPED-BOW-HEEL_W0QQitemZ180282962980QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Does anyone remember who was looking for these? I'm terrible at remembering these things!




I was but they're not my size


----------



## heat97

JetSetGo! said:


> How are you doing your search? I can't find any CL sale items anymore.


 

I happened to have that one as a saved bookmark.  I can't find them on neimans either and I am really mad I cleared out all of my neimans bookmarks on my work computer because i had to have the "it" people fix my computer.  grrrr... I am hoping they removed them because it will be a bigger better sale and then they will put them back.... I still have some bookmarks on my home computer so i will have to look at those later.


----------



## shopalot

Asha you scored an incredible deal!  I wish I was your friend and had you looking out for me.coughcough40coughcough


----------



## heat97

ok---- so here we go everyone just save to bookmark....
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...1&ecid=NMALRFeed&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=X06TR
size 41 red currently available

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...8&ecid=NMALRFeed&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=X06T6

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0&ecid=NMALRFeed&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=X06TK

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...1&ecid=NMALRFeed&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=X064D


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks *Heat*!


----------



## more_CHOOS

mad mary sz 35 BIN $699

http://cgi.ebay.com/Divine-Christia...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

Brown Suede Rolandos 36.5 Starting $99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

Neiman's site is back up with CLs

White Rodita in a bunch of sizes
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mId=prod63870051&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE


----------



## *Magdalena*

Sale $611 multiple sizes

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mId=prod63870052&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE


----------



## missyb

does anyone know if pam jenkins in london ships to the us and do the take amex or visa?


----------



## BabyFace

MizzD said:


> So not a good deal, but
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/WOW-CHRISTIAN-L...39:1|66:4|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Hot Pink Declic 38.5



Is this a different color than the ones at NM??? I LOVE this color!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yes, the ones at NM are a more purplish color.


----------



## BabyFace

Thanks!


----------



## rdgldy

fontanetes, size 5, starting 299.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## rdgldy

libel slides-really pretty!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## MizzD

more_CHOOS said:


> mad mary sz 35 BIN $699
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Divine-Christian-Louboutin-Studded-Mad-Mary-Heels-35_W0QQitemZ180283137923QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Please, someone list some 39s!  I NEED those shoes!!!  Black or Nude.


----------



## Souzie

rdgldy said:


> fontanetes, size 5, starting 299.99
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


 
Oh man, am I in trouble.  I have 4 pairs of CL's now on my watch list.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Green Suede Lady Gres 38.5 Current Bid $10.50
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Check out the seller's other items. He/she has lots.


----------



## more_CHOOS

xsouzie said:


> Oh man, am I in trouble. I have 4 pairs of CL's now on my watch list.


 
me and you both


----------



## more_CHOOS

Rolandos sz 35 BIN $569

http://cgi.ebay.com/Exquisite-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Souzie

more_CHOOS said:


> me and you both


 
OMG...we're about the same size!  We probably have the same shoes on our watch list...hahah...ush:


----------



## Chins4

missyb said:


> does anyone know if pam jenkins in london ships to the us and do the take amex or visa?


 
Pam Jenkins is in Edinburgh and she will ship to the US and take Visa


----------



## JetSetGo!

Linen & Black Tournicoti 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## heat97

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-LIMITED-Ch...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
only 4 hours left for these.


----------



## TaishasMan

Has anyone taken a look at these nude Very Privé's yet?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250288661157&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015

The stitching on the heels looks weird and in one picture there're also some asian letters in the background.  So not to offend anyone on here, but those look pretty fake don't they?  I don't think one can buy Very Privé's on eBay at all.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ I'm not an expert, but something about the toe screams fake to me


----------



## LavenderIce

TaishasMan said:


> Has anyone taken a look at these nude Very Privé's yet?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250288661157&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015
> 
> The stitching on the heels looks weird and in one picture there're also some asian letters in the background. So not to offend anyone on here, but those look pretty fake don't they? I don't think one can buy Very Privé's on eBay at all.


 
Authentication discussion can be found in the authentication thread, where we have determined these to be fake!


----------



## lulabee

LavenderIce said:


> Authentication discussion can be found in the authentication thread, where we have determined these to be fake!


----------



## shoecrazy

Size 7.5 glitter NPs for $575 BIN - go go go!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Stunning-Christ...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## heat97

^^^ beat me too it!


----------



## shoecrazy

Actually I just bought the glitters - I know it's totally crazy since they're not my size and I already have a pair of glitters. I couldn't bear to see someone from tPF not get them so in essence I'm doing what ashakes did yesterday with the python VPs - I'm going to resell them not for a profit - I just really wanted someone in this community to get them!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Nice Shoecrazy! I was thinking I should have done that yesterday with the other Glitters and the Roccias...

Roccia Python VP with Burg Tip 36.5 $1136 BIN OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## adriannie

Oh, shoecrazy, I can't tell you how much I wish I could buy those from you right now.


----------



## shoecrazy

deleted - JSG already posted these


----------



## JetSetGo!

Metallic Grey Snakeskin Yoyo 38.5 $199 Starting
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## noah8077

shoecrazy said:


> Actually I just bought the glitters - I know it's totally crazy since they're not my size and I already have a pair of glitters. I couldn't bear to see someone from tPF not get them so in essence I'm doing what ashakes did yesterday with the python VPs - I'm going to resell them not for a profit - I just really wanted someone in this community to get them!


 

Mmmmm.... want these.  How about a layaway plan?  LOL


----------



## rdgldy

that's so sweet!


----------



## MizzD

I noticed on those snakeskin Yoyos, the heelcap is worn out.  Have any of you had this problem?  My Iowa Mary Janes' heel caps had to be replaced after only wearing them about 6 or 7 times, and was clicking loudly because of the nail being exposed.  One of them even was pushed up into the heel itself.  Have any of you noticed this to be an issue?


----------



## sara999

heat97 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-LIMITED-Christian-Louboutin-Altadama-Eelskin-37_W0QQitemZ280259422086QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> only 4 hours left for these.


sigh. i seem to be winning but i've now changed my mind. they just don't do it for me like the no barres!


----------



## keya

I was all over these until I read that they're the ankle strap version and not the Mad Mary :s

(size 37.5, BIN $599)

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-865-CHRISTI...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

sara999 said:


> sigh. i seem to be winning but i've now changed my mind. they just don't do it for me like the no barres!



On no! Sorry Sara!


----------



## Stinas

JetSetGo! said:


> Nice Shoecrazy! I was thinking I should have done that yesterday with the other Glitters and the Roccias...
> 
> Roccia Python VP with Burg Tip 36.5 $1136 BIN OBO
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ROCCIA-PYTHON-VERY-PRIVE-SHOES_W0QQitemZ140262646550QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Pure perfection!


----------



## Stinas

Very Noeud  - Size 36 - CHEAP!!!
Little damage on toe that can be fixed...or...I would imagine once your toes are in there it wont really shoe especially since its black.


----------



## heat97

sara999 said:


> sigh. i seem to be winning but i've now changed my mind. they just don't do it for me like the no barres!


 

did you win???


----------



## heat97

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shopalot

shoecrazy said:


> Actually I just bought the glitters - I know it's totally crazy since they're not my size and I already have a pair of glitters. I couldn't bear to see someone from tPF not get them so in essence I'm doing what ashakes did yesterday with the python VPs - I'm going to resell them not for a profit - I just really wanted someone in this community to get them!




I would be all over you like a dirty shirt if these were my size!


----------



## shopalot

heat97 said:


> did you win???



I'm wondering if she did as well!


----------



## funandsun

shopalot said:


> I'm wondering if she did as well!


 
They were won by a sara, so I'm assuming she did.   I hope she's not too down!!!


----------



## rdgldy

they are beautiful!


----------



## carlinha

Stinas said:


> Pure perfection!



stinas, is this one like yours (roccia python) or jh4200 (natural)?  i am having a hard time telling the difference...

god, i am SSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOO tempted to buy!!!  but i think i should hold off for the VP purple lizards which i am on the waitlist for, and maybe coming next month... what do you think?!?!?!?!!!!!!  what should i do?!?!?!?!  this is exactly my shoe size!!!

agggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.  anansey is a wonderful seller too... i bought a pair of VP orlatos from her the other week.


----------



## laureenthemean

Bourge Zeppa, size 37.5, BIN $650
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Louboutin-S...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Black patent Yoyo 85, sculpted heel, size 39.5, starting bid $25
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bagpunk

Luva Pug said:


> xsouzie ~ are these genuine from mushroom city? The glitters, why are they so cheap? xx



if this is the glitter pigalle i think it is because she originally bought this for herself and she has put on that tubber red soles on them. so technically, the soles are not in their original condition. in this case, not necessarily bad.


----------



## bagpunk

JetSetGo! said:


> Roccia Python VP 37.5 Gently used $600 BIN
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



are those heel pads i am seeing....?


----------



## bagpunk

from the same seller as those great deal roccia VP with burgundy tip, what looks like BLACK VP, starting bid $300, seems reasonable, but ... are those platforms exposed...?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubu...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sara999

bagpunk said:


> from the same seller as those great deal roccia VP with burgundy tip, what looks like BLACK VP, starting bid $300, seems reasonable, but ... are those platforms exposed...?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubutin-Very-Prive-Patent-Pumps-37-5-7-5_W0QQitemZ130250834153QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


they're yoyo zeppas. i did win the shoes but i'm still thinking it over. plus my bank account has been hacked and my money is gone and i need to chase it up with the bank tomorrow!


----------



## bagpunk

your bank account hacked?? so sorry to hear that sara! how did that happened? my sis' credit card was fraudulently used twice and she was out by several thousand dollars each time! luckily the CC company helped her out...!! 

which shoes did you win sara? how do you mean you are still thinking it over? i am thinking of ebaying my pigalle 70 tortoise already... sticking to my true size for those ones on hindsight might not be such a brilliant idea. unless i am determined enough to break them in for a lot longer....


----------



## sara999

i dunno someone cloned my debit card or something. it happened to me last year..it's a big problem in london! i won the eel alta dama's and they are gorgeous and were a steal but now with this bank nonsense im' supposed to pay for them really soon and i need my bank to refund the moeny first. ugh stupid barclays!!!!!


----------



## bagpunk

oh i saw those. congrats! they are lovely. why don't you msg the seller and ask for a bit more time. some of them can be reasoned with.


----------



## sara999

yeah i asked the seller if they could just give them to the next highest bidder (it's only a $10 difference) sinc ei don't know how fast this cna all be resolved! someone in india was having lots of fun before i realised!


----------



## shoecrazy

You actually have at least a couple weeks before you *have* to pay for an item on eBay - I know this because someone did a BIN on a pair I had for sale over 2 weeks ago and didn't pay. I had to wait a full week before I could file an unpaid item dispute and then eBay sends the buyer a "reminder" but there's still at least another week waiting period after that before anything can happen. I'm still waiting for eBay to give me a final value credit...


----------



## sara999

okay then maybe it can all be resolved before the deadline!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Yeah, and you can even offer her to pay the $10 difference if the earlier bidder takes them. Good luck with your bank stuff. That's just awful. I know I shouldn't get so upset, but it breaks my heart how people steal from each other.


----------



## jh4200

carlinha said:


> stinas, is this one like yours (roccia python) or jh4200 (natural)?  i am having a hard time telling the difference...
> 
> god, i am SSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOO tempted to buy!!!  but i think i should hold off for the VP purple lizards which i am on the waitlist for, and maybe coming next month... what do you think?!?!?!?!!!!!!  what should i do?!?!?!?!  this is exactly my shoe size!!!
> 
> agggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.  anansey is a wonderful seller too... i bought a pair of VP orlatos from her the other week.



I see the item has already ended - was it you?!?!?  Those are the roccias, like Stinas has, not the natural like mine.  It is really hard to tell the difference, but if they look more gray than brown, they're the roccias.  Mine have a very distinctive brown tint.


----------



## carlinha

jh4200 said:


> I see the item has already ended - was it you?!?!?  Those are the roccias, like Stinas has, not the natural like mine.  It is really hard to tell the difference, but if they look more gray than brown, they're the roccias.  Mine have a very distinctive brown tint.



jh4200, unfortunately NO, the lucky gal who snatched these babies up was not me ... i was really seriously torn, but i already have the Roccia python in Simples, and I am waiting for my Purple Lizard VP... so i decided to let this one go... i hope i don't kick myself in the ass for it...

it wasn't stinas who got it then was it?  her shoe size is larger i think... but this is exactly what she wanted - the Roccia VP with BURGUNDY tip!!  ahhhh... what a dream...

i hope i did the right thing by waiting for the Purple Lizard VPs....


----------



## jh4200

I think you did the right thing - the roccias are beautiful, but so are those lizards!  And this way you'll have two pairs of shoes that are really different.  The roccias will pop up again if you decide later that you still really want them.

And no, I don't think it was Stinas, these are too small for her.


----------



## carlinha

jh4200 said:


> I think you did the right thing - the roccias are beautiful, but so are those lizards!  And this way you'll have two pairs of shoes that are really different.  The roccias will pop up again if you decide later that you still really want them.
> 
> And no, I don't think it was Stinas, these are too small for her.



thanks for the reassurance!!


----------



## heat97

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sweetest-Christ...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

was someone looking for these?  she has them in a 37 too.


----------



## sara999

yeah but she wanted them in black and i think 37 would be too small


----------



## Chins4

Nude (Milk?) Clichy (?) 100 38

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brand-New-Chr...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

^^What are those?  They don't look like Clichys to me.


----------



## Chins4

^Have to say they looked more RonRon to me?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Grey Flannel Lady Gres 39 Starting $399
http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Gray-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

Chins4 said:


> Nude (Milk?) Clichy (?) 100 38
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brand-New-Chr...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



I agree they look like Ron Rons, and so pretty.


----------



## rdgldy

Lady Gres, $349, 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Gray-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Suede Lady Gres L38.5/R39 $500 OBO 
http://cgi.ebay.com/865-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## carlinha

heat97 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Sweetest-Christian-Louboutin-Studded-Suede-Boots-36-5_W0QQitemZ180283974477QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
> 
> was someone looking for these?  she has them in a 37 too.



i was looking for them - but yes in black, and size 37 or 37.5.  thank you though!


----------



## carlinha

this was probably posted, but just in case... a great deal!

i would have snatched it up if in my size... plus i'm also awaiting my cream patent leather mad mary's (one of my HGs!)... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-865-CHRISTI...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## carlinha

NP pewter and bronze specchio... size 36

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120299647183&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002


----------



## laureenthemean

Pretty blue lizard "Miss Money Penny" size 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

White Miss Marple, size 38, $200 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rdgldy

Laureen, those blue lizard are amazing!


----------



## jh4200

Seriously gorgeous!  Although I'd have to chop off my toes...worth it?  Haha.


----------



## laureenthemean

rdgldy said:


> Laureen, those blue lizard are amazing!





jh4200 said:


> Seriously gorgeous!  Although I'd have to chop off my toes...worth it?  Haha.


I know, I love them!  I really hope someone on here gets them.  I've never spend that much on shoes, but I think I'd consider it if these were my size.


----------



## LavenderIce

I'd love that lizard shoe even more if it weren't for the thick ankle strap, other than that it is gorgeous!  I love the shape of the shoe.  Oh, and did I mention that my '08 obsession is now lizard to replace my '07 obsession of nude.


----------



## carlinha

LavenderIce said:


> I'd love that lizard shoe even more if it weren't for the thick ankle strap, other than that it is gorgeous!  I love the shape of the shoe.  Oh, and did I mention that my '08 obsession is now lizard to replace my '07 obsession of nude.



hahaha, yours and mine too... although i am still obsessed with the nudes (as i don't own even ONE yet!!!)

the blue lizard is beautiful, but i wish it were on a different style...


----------



## evolkatie

http://cgi.ebay.com/Wild-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

purple thigh highs. Sz 37.5 I wish these fit my legs. $899 bin


----------



## noah8077

evolkatie said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Wild-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-purple-thigh-high-boots-37-5-7_W0QQitemZ170257362116QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> purple thigh highs. Sz 37.5 I wish these fit my legs. $899 bin


 

Those are gorgeous, but I don't think my chunky thigh would fit in them.


----------



## Stinas

Black Python Helmut - Size 36​


----------



## Stinas

Decollete - Camel - Size 36​



En Passant - Red - Size 40​



Activa - Black Patent/Cork - Size 36​


----------



## Stinas

Booties (Forget name) - Size 37.5 - $399


----------



## more_CHOOS

She's Back sz 38 BIN $239

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Shes-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I wonder how much that seller bought them for at Nordstrom Rack...


----------



## rainyjewels

wine rolandos from fellow tpfer...39.5, BIN $500 - total steal and soooo gorgeous!!! someone get these before i cave into temptation!

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and gold caracolo, sz 39.5, BIN $429

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gold-Leather-Ca...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sara999

Stinas said:


> Black Python Helmut - Size 36​


my size! but not my price range


----------



## keya

laureenthemean said:


> Pretty blue lizard "Miss Money Penny" size 36.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Ms-MoneyPenny-Blue-Lizard-Pump-36-5_W0QQitemZ280262169576QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





evolkatie said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Wild-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-purple-thigh-high-boots-37-5-7_W0QQitemZ170257362116QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> purple thigh highs. Sz 37.5 I wish these fit my legs. $899 bin



I came here to post these two, but as usual you girls are one step ahead of me  I've never seen the lizards before, they're stunning! I really want the purple boots, but I don't think I can pull off the thigh highs. If they were knee high I'd def. consider them, though. The purple is gorgeous!


----------



## sara999

those lizards are stunning. i'd love something in lizard!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Stinas said:


> Booties (Forget name) - Size 37.5 - $399



These are the Metallika. I have these in both Leather and Suede. I really wish I had Patent too, but they never show up in my size. Bella's always make me drool.  I looooove them!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Stinas said:


> Activa - Black Patent/Cork - Size 36[/CENTER]



I love these! Did someone say they run really small? I am normally a 36, so are these a no go? TIA!


----------



## evolkatie

^ I think I remember a lot of people saying that they run small


----------



## JetSetGo!

Hot! Purple Monicas 37.5 $950 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Wild-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sara999

they run very small. i got a 1/2 size up and i could've easily gone 1 full size up!

(eta) i love the activas...they were my UHG but they are not very sturdy on my feet and i always feel very wobbly in them. i don't know if others feel that way...but i just thought you should know


----------



## LavenderIce

ITA w/sara.  I went a half size up and could have gone up a full size as well.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Ok thx everyone for the inside scoop. 

Thx sara for the not so sturdy report. !I am already a clutz on my own, I do not need any help!LOL!


----------



## heat97

JetSetGo! said:


> Hot! Purple Monicas 37.5 $950 OBO
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Wild-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-purple-thigh-high-boots-37-5-7_W0QQitemZ170257362116QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
gorgeous!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Right?!!!

Red Patent En Passant 40 $449 BIN, Starting $99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## noah8077

Net-A-Porter 
L'Wren Scott 
Lady Chevron pumps
Was $1,053   Now $526.50

Size 39 & 39.5


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Oohh, pretty!


----------



## keya

JetSetGo! said:


> Hot! Purple Monicas 37.5 $950 OBO
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Wild-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-purple-thigh-high-boots-37-5-7_W0QQitemZ170257362116QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Weren't the BIN on these $899 earlier today?  Now it's $950 OBO  
I was contemplating getting them and having a cobbler shorten them to knee-highs, but I've decided against it since it's more hassle than I care to go through for boots in this price range.


----------



## sara999

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Ok thx everyone for the inside scoop.
> 
> Thx sara for the not so sturdy report. !I am already a clutz on my own, I do not need any help!LOL!


they are BEAUTIFUL shoes. i just can't really walk in them. haha! i adore them though. i put them on and then sit down is all


ps - the l'wrenn scott shoes are GORGEOUS


----------



## snf8

JetSetGo! said:


> These are the Metallika. I have these in both Leather and Suede. I really wish I had Patent too, but they never show up in my size. Bella's always make me drool.  I looooove them!



if these were a 38.5 they would be mine! i love them!


----------



## evolkatie

keya said:


> Weren't the BIN on these $899 earlier today?  Now it's $950 OBO
> I was contemplating getting them and having a cobbler shorten them to knee-highs, but I've decided against it since it's more hassle than I care to go through for boots in this price range.




Okay I thought I was the only one thinking that the BIN price went up.

Ending soon:

taupe fontanettes sz 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## keya

evolkatie said:


> Okay I thought I was the only one thinking that the BIN price went up.



It definitely did, I still have a window open saying that it's $899.


----------



## Stinas

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I love these! Did someone say they run really small? I am normally a 36, so are these a no go? TIA!


Go a half to full size up.  Im not wobbly in them....love them...one of my fav.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thx stinas. It was your action shot (Ithink?) that made me notice how cute they were on. Oh well I guess I will have to go on the hunt now. Ugh!! I can't save fast enough!


----------



## sara999




----------



## Stinas

^^Probably was one of my action shots lol
They are one of my top favorites.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Patent Miss Boxe 39.5 Gently Worn $150 Starting (new seller)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

Oh beloved....
Tiger Decollete 39.5 Gently Used $299 Starting
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Patent Lapono Size 41 (a rarity to see in this size) $550 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

I bought from her before. She's lovely!
Black Patent Decolzep Size 41 $369 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

Bruges w/ Stacked Heel Size 37 NIB .99 starting (no reserve)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Patent Helmut 38.5 Almost new &#8211; Starting $99
http://cgi.ebay.com/christian-loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## heat97

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

come on 1 hour left on these.....


----------



## rainyjewels

^^ GORGEOUS!!! 4 sizes too small for me


----------



## rdgldy

fuchsia lace pigalles, 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Pigalle-Fuchsia-Crepe-Lace-37-5-NIB_W0QQitemZ2302872


----------



## rdgldy

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
seller also has black patent yoyos well priced, and espadrilles


----------



## Leefi

heat97 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Sweetest-Christian-Louboutin-Studded-Suede-Boots-36-5_W0QQitemZ180283974477QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
> 
> was someone looking for these?  she has them in a 37 too.



yes! i was looking for these, unfortunately they are about three sizes too small. but thanks *so* for keeping an eye out!!


----------



## BellaShoes

JetSetGo! said:


> Oh beloved....
> Tiger Decollete 39.5 Gently Used $299 Starting
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
AHHHHHH! That is my size and I looooooooooovvvve the tiger decollete! Can anyone else see the pic of the sole? I am assuming it is the pic that I cannot see...?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I can see it.  They're not that bad.


----------



## rdgldy

the soles are worn but not too bad-I'll see if I can copy the picture


----------



## BellaShoes

^Oh, I can see them now! I am watching those tiger'ed beauties....anyone else watching that I should know about? I would hate to drive up the price on a fellow tPF'er

Has anyone bought from this seller?


----------



## rdgldy

go get them!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks rdgldy!! I am on them JSG you are a rockstar! CiaoBella....


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mId=prod53510036&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE


size 37.5 ($503.10)


----------



## rdgldy

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## evolkatie

^^ those look a little unique. are they mad mary's w/o the strap?


----------



## rdgldy

seems like it, but we need a more expert opinion


----------



## KillerTofu

There was a version of the Mad Marys that didn't have a maryjane strap, but rather an ankle strap held in place by a little tab at the very back of the shoes (the tab that the seller notes is torn, and most definitely the reason the shoes are missing the straps). It's basically a Rolando with a studded heel. I remember seeing them on VB.


----------



## Stinas

rdgldy said:


> seems like it, but we need a more expert opinion


Yup....looks like straps are missing, but you can wear them with out the straps.  There is a little tab in the back of the shoe.  I actually like it better with out the straps.  If you look at the first pic towards the back top of the shoe, you can see where the straps are or supposed to be.  At least thats what it looks like to me.


----------



## rubyshoesday

I agree, KillerTofu, they look to me like the MM's with the ankle straps but the straps are missing.



KillerTofu said:


> There was a version of the Mad Marys that didn't have a maryjane strap, but rather an ankle strap held in place by a little tab at the very back of the shoes (the tab that the seller notes is torn, and most definitely the reason the shoes are missing the straps). It's basically a Rolando with a studded heel. I remember seeing them on VB.


----------



## evolkatie

here's another pair of mad mary's w/ the detachable strap  sz 37.5 bin $599
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-865-CHRISTI...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ledaatomica

ladies lots of new CLs and new sizes for existing CLs on bluefly.com


----------



## ledaatomica

posted already in the CL deals thread but increasing visibility. Check out also others styles they had on there previously as they have added sizes. Too many to list here ...


----------



## ledaatomica

some more ... in addition to new flats, wedges and booties


----------



## rainyjewels

wow, so many neon colored CLs...!!! lol...but some interesting looking python boots, silver yoyos, orange patent decolzeps, orange patent laponos, green suede yoyo zeppas..

and a ton of wallis wedges in wine, white, silver, and black!

thanks for posting ledaatomica!


----------



## laureenthemean

OMG, thanks for letting us know!  I want the green satin Yasmine, but none in my size.


----------



## rainyjewels

wow i spoke too soon....so many gorgeous CLs in there....the graffitis ....drool..


----------



## evolkatie

Thanks! I really want a pair of boots but it's going to make me sad if they don't fit my calves


----------



## laureenthemean

I am so sad that the green Yasmines and blue Catwomans aren't available in my size! 

Thank you so much for posting, *leda*!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks for the tip leda!  I was on bluefly.com yesterday and some of these lovelies weren't up yet.  Those green satin Yasmines are soon to be mine!


----------



## LavenderIce

KillerTofu said:


> There was a version of the Mad Marys that didn't have a maryjane strap, but rather an ankle strap held in place by a little tab at the very back of the shoes (the tab that the seller notes is torn, and most definitely the reason the shoes are missing the straps). It's basically a Rolando with a studded heel. I remember seeing them on VB.


 
You're absolutely right.  The Mad Mary's without the MJ strap is simply called "Mad."  They come with an ankle strap and VB wears them without the strap.


----------



## linpaddy

Thankfully, nothing to tempt me.

At least, nothing that I really want!


----------



## ledaatomica

LavenderIce said:


> Thanks for the tip leda! I was on bluefly.com yesterday and some of these lovelies weren't up yet. Those green satin Yasmines are soon to be mine!


 
lol .. great minds think alike. I have pair coming my way too!


----------



## LavenderIce

I like the white crepe Biba's and fuschia Draculettes too.  I am normally resentful about the limited styles and sizes on bluefly, but they came through this time around.


----------



## madeofdreams

Me too. But they have really good stuff this time round and loads of sizes are sold out!


----------



## heat97

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...Like-slingbacks/cat20022/301168201/detail.fly

good wedding shoe... size 40.5 and 42!!

sorry i am obsessed with "wedding shoes"

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...slingback-pumps/cat20022/301161201/detail.fly

37-37.5


----------



## heat97

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...e-pumps/COLOR_CROSS-SELL/301165402/detail.fly

i think these are awesome!!! size 40.5 (change the color to the blue and there are much more sizes!

i know someone was looking for these in white, but the blue is awesome too!
http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...air-Uncut-pumps/cat20022/213775000/detail.fly
size 36


----------



## heat97

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...lichy-Tag-pumps/cat20022/301162002/detail.fly

black velvet clichy 41.5


----------



## ylime

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Black patent YoYo 85 Size 38.5 BIN $249.97 (left heel has minor superficial cut on sole)


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks *Leda*! I wonder if a lot of them came from the Boutiques. I feel like there are some exclusives in there.


----------



## kaeleigh

*TXYNXRX (10% off any order $100 or more) on Bluefly.. Just thought I would post this here, since alot of lady's are buying new shoes today.*


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks for the tip Leda!  It's nice to see that there are more sizes available in the Cabaret, especially in nude.


----------



## keya

aww, they had the blue Catwomans! I hope someone here got them!


----------



## Raffaluv

heat97 said:


> http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...lichy-Tag-pumps/cat20022/301162002/detail.fly
> 
> black velvet clichy 41.5


 

Hi Ladies - I'm sorry I'm just getting back from holiday & was not able to get to a laptop but NMLC at Sawgrass Mills in Florida had a grey or light blue version (sorry can't really remember color) of the velvet clichy in a 39.5 or a 40 for $313.  I'm so sorry I had my DF with me at the time & was a little distracted - they were gorgeous - they did not have a 25% off 1 item coupon going on when I was there but you may be able to find one now & I'm pretty sure they will do a charge send! Sorry to post so late but I have a feeling they are still there - I didnt see any other CL's unfortunately


----------



## shoecrazy

shoecrazy said:


> Actually I just bought the glitters - I know it's totally crazy since they're not my size and I already have a pair of glitters. I couldn't bear to see someone from tPF not get them so in essence I'm doing what ashakes did yesterday with the python VPs - I'm going to resell them not for a profit - I just really wanted someone in this community to get them!



Now I'm thinking I did something really stupid because I don't know how I'm going to resell them other than on eBay - I guess I could list them on eBay with a high BIN but write something in the descriptions about how tPFers get a special deal? What do you think? If I list on eBay I'll have to bump the price a little to account for the listing fees, PayPal fees, and shipping fees. I don't really have $575 to spare right now.


----------



## irishpandabear

Thanks for posting, I love the green!


----------



## noah8077

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-RED-SHOES-MARQUETTERIE-37-735_W0QQitemZ350094483797QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item350094483797&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A1%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


Starting bid $249


----------



## glamgrl921

Bluefly is killing me today!!!!!! Must resist!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Black Gwenissima, size 36.5, $560 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
They were soled with some thick, ugly black soles, though.


----------



## heat97

noah8077 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-RED-SHOES-MARQUETTERIE-37-735_W0QQitemZ350094483797QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item350094483797&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A1%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> 
> Starting bid $249


 
pretty color!


----------



## sunny2

GLITTER NPs 36 STARTING $0.99!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

BRONZE 100mm Simples! $0.99 STARTING!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

MATADOR Slingbacks $49.00 Starting! 36.5 (used)
http://cgi.ebay.com/SUPER-SEXY-LOUB...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Don't know the style name but 36.5 Starting $89
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-SUPER-SEXY-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Some funky flats 39 $3.13 currently (used)
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

Ayers Roccia Pythons NP sz 36 BIN $899

Not sure if its a great deal or not!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

Glitter Pigalles sz 36 BIN $399







http://cgi.ebay.com/08-CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jh4200

Copper paillette decolletes, size 40, $315 with about a half hour left:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...9917&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## sara999

laureenthemean said:


> Black Gwenissima, size 36.5, $560 OBO
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-GWENISSIMA-BLACK-SHOES-36-5-37-5-37_W0QQitemZ230287469518QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> They were soled with some thick, ugly black soles, though.


i know these shoes are next to impossible to find...but $560 for used shoes?


----------



## mocha beans

I was at the Saks Off Fifth in Minneapolis today, and they had a few of the Ariella(sp?) pony hair leopard boots for ~$500.  Mostly 37's and 38's, maybe a 39.


----------



## evolkatie

mocha beans said:


> I was at the Saks Off Fifth in Minneapolis today, and they had a few of the Ariella(sp?) pony hair leopard boots for ~$500.  Mostly 37's and 38's, maybe a 39.


were they the knee highs?


----------



## mocha beans

^^Yes, 5 or 6 inch heels with the covered platform.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks Mocha!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Patent Lapono 37
http://www.neimanmarcus.com:80/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod40790074&cmCat=search

Beige Sometimes 37.5
http://www.neimanmarcus.com:80/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod53510036&cmCat=search


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Patent Jolie Noeud Dorcet 39
http://www.neimanmarcus.com:80/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod48430003&cmCat=search


----------



## JetSetGo!

Red Anemone $699 BIN Size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Olive Green Suede Castillana 38 $415 starting
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## carlinha

more_CHOOS said:


> Ayers Roccia Pythons NP sz 36 BIN $899
> 
> Not sure if its a great deal or not!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-N-Prive-AYERS-ROCCIA-PYTHON-36-5-5_W0QQitemZ120301031135QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



i thought it was a great deal and then i looked more closely and the right shoe is yellower than the left... she says python ages differently... does that mean the whiter left will eventually "catch up" to the yellower right??


----------



## keya

JetSetGo! said:


> Red Anemone $699 BIN Size 37
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ANEMONE-PUMPS-Size-37-ONLY-PAIR_W0QQitemZ300255407601QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ah, you beat me to it, JSG 
Someone please buy these and put me out of my misery


----------



## glamgrl921

JetSetGo! said:


> Red Anemone $699 BIN Size 37
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Only 5 sizes too small!!!!  Sooo cheap!!!!!! Why am I cursed with giants feet and a love of shoes!?!?!?


----------



## heat97

python ages??????? like as its still living???? lol


----------



## keya

glamgrl921 said:


> JetSetGo! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Red Anemone $699 BIN Size 37
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ANEMONE-PUMPS-Size-37-ONLY-PAIR_W0QQitemZ300255407601QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Only 5 sizes too small!!!!  Sooo cheap!!!!!! Why am I cursed with giants feet and a love of shoes!?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, to be fair they're not really _that_ cheap compared to how much the seller bought them for at Barneys (sorry, I'm just trying to talk myself out of buying them )
Click to expand...


----------



## JetSetGo!

glamgrl921 said:


> Only 5 sizes too small!!!!  Sooo cheap!!!!!! Why am I cursed with giants feet and a love of shoes!?!?!?



me too! 

 keya!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

keya said:


> glamgrl921 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, to be fair they're not really _that_ cheap compared to how much the seller bought them for at Barneys (sorry, I'm just trying to talk myself out of buying them )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, how much did the seller buy them for.
Click to expand...


----------



## keya

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Just curious, how much did the seller buy them for.



They were $370 at Barneys.


----------



## glamgrl921

^^That makes me nauseous that they were that inexpensive onsale and now usually sold on ebay for about $900 or so.  But Barneys never carries size 42 so I would have been out of luck there too!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Well, first cut they were $555; I think that's how much I bought them for there.


----------



## keya

^ That's true. I'm not sure if the red ones made it to the final sale.


----------



## 8seventeen19

They didn't make it to the final sale, at least in my size. I tried! So, so sad.
I really wish those were my size....


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Those are my HG's but I don't want to pay that much for them, now knowing that they were on sale! I cannot win!! Maybe I will put a bow on the back of my lace pigalle's and create the Lace Anemone!!

Both $555 and $370 makes me extremely


----------



## glamgrl921

My HGs too!!  I would totally pay that for them and not even think twice if they ever came up in my size.


----------



## keya

^ If you think of it a bit differently, they're worth whatever you're willing to pay for them.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

glam, I'm afraid I would too, but those are not my size. In pigalle's I have to wear a 36.5, no more and no less. I have had my share of buying shoes that I cannot fit and I am so over that!


----------



## keya

JetSetGo! said:


> Hot! Purple Monicas 37.5 $950 OBO
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Wild-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-purple-thigh-high-boots-37-5-7_W0QQitemZ170257362116QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Nooooooooo!! They sold for a BO of $600!  I was just sitting here wondering if I should offer $750 or if it'd be too low and now they've sold for $600!  $600!! WHY oh WHY didn't I just send a low-ball offer?!?


----------



## glamgrl921

How true *keya*.  *Jimmyshoo* I have bought shoes that are too small for me and it's just a waste of closet space and $ (thankfully none as expensive as CLs!), because they are too painful and never get worn.  oh well.  someday i'll get them!!!!!!! have you seen the anemone plumme?  I think i might love those more than the regular anemone, but I need to see them IRL because they are over the top, and I just don't want them to be too "costume-y".


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*keya, *I am like you, but after that I will definitely start sending low BO's.

*glam, *I cannot remember who, but I think someone on here had the plumme? I just like the style, so at this point I will take any of them.

Must go look for BO's now!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Hm, never mind.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I would buy those red Anemones in a flash if they were my size. I don't care what she paid for them!


----------



## *Magdalena*

ok, so im thinking about selling my never worn EB suede Declics...am I crazy to do that????? ush: i just feel like ive had them forever now and not worn them once....


----------



## ashakes

She has been trying to sell the Anemone for a while. They never made it to last cut. The only way she would have got them for $370 is if somebody returned them, which would be insane. LOL

And, I can't believe she took $600 for those Monicas.  Great deal!  That person is very lucky considering retail!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*Magdalena* said:


> ok, so im thinking about selling my never worn EB suede Declics...am I crazy to do that????? ush: i just feel like ive had them forever now and not worn them once....



Why would you sell them? Do you not like them or is it just because you have not worn them? Or did I just answer my own question?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Glitts but there is a week left!! My HG #3 (Wait can I have more than one?)
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## christine0628

38 $342 - bergdorfgoodman.com


----------



## kaeleigh

New on Bluefly..$1200. I don't remember seeing these this morning..
http://www.bluefly.com/_/N-1aaq/Nao...louboutin/Ntx-mode+matchallpartial/search.fly


----------



## noah8077

I am addicted to pink after having both my girls....I want these!!!!!! I think they are cute!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mId=prod37260023&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE



size 38 ($320)


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mId=prod48470026&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE


size 40 ($268.45)


----------



## rdgldy

QUOTE
Olive Green Suede Castillana 38 $415 starting
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Castellana-Olive-Heels-NIB-Sz-38_W0QQitemZ290257753581QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem[/quote]


but why are they NEVER my size


----------



## laureenthemean

Light blue grease Simple 85, size 38, $495 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## *Magdalena*

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Why would you sell them? Do you not like them or is it just because you have not worn them? Or did I just answer my own question?


 
i guess im just not that crazy about them anymore...and the fact that i always chose other CLs to go with my outfits, i guess it means something...


----------



## jh4200

Magdalena, I think if you've had them for a long time and haven't worn them, you should try to sell them and get something you'd get more use out of.  There are so many beautiful shoes out there, and it's a shame to take up closet space for something you don't wear.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*Magdalena* said:


> i guess im just not that crazy about them anymore...and the fact that i always chose other CLs to go with my outfits, i guess it means something...


I agree, maybe it means something.

I am sure if you sold them you wold find some that you would put in heavey rotation. Good luck! It's not crazy, BTW, you know what you like and they seem to not do it for you.

So what do you want to replace them with?


----------



## techie81

I don't think it's crazy at all. It might be worth selling them and getting a pair you will wear more often.


----------



## *Magdalena*

thanks guys for your "support"  hehe, you know how hard it is to part with CLs even when you're not too crazy about them....and *jimmyshoo*...i am not sure what i would get...i do like the gray flannel NPs, maybe the classic black patent VP ( i still do not own a pair...i think, that's what crazy) lol...we'll see; i really have to think hard what i need to do...


----------



## BellaShoes

CL Sometimes Biege 38
and the seller is a lovely fellow TPF'er..... $650 OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Eh, when you go to the store, I am sure you will be moved. Surely if you stay in this thread you will find something!


----------



## lolitablue

Keep coming back here to see if any good deals on my side pop up.


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...-Lola-spike-pumps/SEARCH/301167401/detail.fly






size 41 ($476.00) *use code *TXYNXRX* for additional 10% off
I know someone has been looking for these,I can't remember who.


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...es-platform-pumps/SEARCH/301368901/detail.fly

Black satin "Bruges" $616. just listed size 41 only


----------



## sara999

kaeleigh said:


> New on Bluefly..$1200. I don't remember seeing these this morning..
> http://www.bluefly.com/_/N-1aaq/Nao...louboutin/Ntx-mode+matchallpartial/search.fly


i'm sorry but  ugh i do NOT like those. unless someone got them to wear at a ski lodge


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Magdalena*, I think you should sell them and get something you'll love and wear. 

Leopard Numero Prive 36.5 $229 starting
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## meggyg8r

ITA, *sara*!!!  Maybe if I was in Aspen at a ski lodge those would work but they are just a little too much for me!! But they're still not as bad as those rhinestone pink cowboy boots (can't remember the name)!!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

meggyg8r said:


> ITA, *sara*!!!  Maybe if I was in Aspen at a ski lodge those would work but they are just a little too much for me!! But they're still not as bad as those rhinestone pink cowboy boots (can't remember the name)!!!!!



I would never buy them, but I kind of like the white. They are very snowbunny.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Talk about a modern-day Dorothy!
Red Glitter Pigalle 120 Size 38 $650 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MizzD

Score!!!  I got a pretty good deal on these I think.  I don't have a pair of  Yoyos.  How do you ladies like them?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140263650788&_trksid=p2761.l1259


----------



## Leescah

MizzD said:


> Score!!! I got a pretty good deal on these I think. I don't have a pair of Yoyos. How do you ladies like them?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140263650788&_trksid=p2761.l1259


 
Oh I LOVE those *MizzD* - what an absolute STEAL!!!!

Can't wait to see modelling pics when you receive them 

Congrats!!!!


----------



## mocha beans

Oops, nevermind, I was thinking it was a different pair that I was looking at the got bought already.  lol


----------



## lulabee

MizzD said:


> Score!!! I got a pretty good deal on these I think. I don't have a pair of Yoyos. How do you ladies like them?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140263650788&_trksid=p2761.l1259


 Awesome deal *MizzD*!!!! Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## noah8077

sara999 said:


> i'm sorry but  ugh i do NOT like those. unless someone got them to wear at a ski lodge


 

Heehee, I used to ski alot, maybe that is where my liking of these boots comes from!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I wish these were my size! they are a steal!

Fuchsia Leather Fontanete Size 40 $449 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

*MizzD* Great score! I am quite jealous!


----------



## jh4200

MizzD, that is a great deal - I just sold my nude yoyos for quite a bit more than that, so congrats!

Green suede Lady Gres, size 39.5, BIN $629.99 (thanks rdgldy and MizzD for pointing them out to me, but since I'm trying to be good right now, I thought I'd pass the info on to the rest of you!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## *Magdalena*

*MizzD*~~what a great catch!! love these!!


----------



## jh4200

Tan Mallorca espadrilles, size 39, $110 BIN OBO, from one of our own TPF'ers, ending in 9 hours

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## shoecrazy

Lapano - black patent - 36.5 $375.70

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod40790074


----------



## christine0628

shoecrazy said:


> Lapano - black patent - 36.5 $375.70
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod40790074


 
Another one popped up in size 37.


----------



## rubyshoesday

*sigh* I love these, but alas seller won't ship internationally... I love Canada and all, but grrr! lol



JetSetGo! said:


> I wish these were my size! they are a steal!
> 
> Fuchsia Leather Fontanete Size 40 $449 BIN
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-FUCHSIA-FONTANETE-SHOES-HEELS-TPF_W0QQitemZ320294731855QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## keya

Tiger Decolletes, size 36, BIN $375

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## keya

jimmyshoogirl said:


> *keya, *I am like you, but after that I will definitely start sending low BO's.


 
 After the purple Monica fiasco I did a round of lowball BO's myself last night (I *really* wanted the Monicas, but not at the BIN price since I'd have to add customs fees plus pay a cobbler to have them turned into under the knee highs) and today I was somewhat perplexed when I noticed I had two unpaid items  Turns out that a couple of my BO's were accepted  I didn't really expect that.


----------



## samoXenina

BLACK SIZE 8 ON SALE FOR 370 DOWN FROM 760 FEATHER ANKLE WRAP 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...index=148&cmCat=cat000000cat980731cat18880735


----------



## candyny

Samo, I just ordered those feather ankle wraps.  Thanks so much for the post.  I'll post a pict when they arrive.  Used fall8 and got free shipping too.  Second pair of cls for me.  Got the black patent jolie noeuds on an earlier nm sale round.  You guys are the best.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^They are beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## JetSetGo!

keya said:


> After the purple Monica fiasco I did a round of lowball BO's myself last night (I *really* wanted the Monicas, but not at the BIN price since I'd have to add customs fees plus pay a cobbler to have them turned into under the knee highs) and today I was somewhat perplexed when I noticed I had two unpaid items  Turns out that a couple of my BO's were accepted  I didn't really expect that.



Congrats Keya!!!! How fun!

What did you get?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

keya said:


> After the purple Monica fiasco I did a round of lowball BO's myself last night (I *really* wanted the Monicas, but not at the BIN price since I'd have to add customs fees plus pay a cobbler to have them turned into under the knee highs) and today I was somewhat perplexed when I noticed I had two unpaid items  Turns out that a couple of my BO's were accepted  I didn't really expect that.



Oh wow! Uh congrats... I think. So what are you going to do?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

keya said:


> Tiger Decolletes, size 36, BIN $375
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Patent-Tiger-Pumps-Shoes-Sz36_W0QQitemZ300255632957QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Wow, I want some tiger's, preferably NP's, but at this point I am willing to take deco's.

Is it me, or does one look more "tigery" than the other?


----------



## glammm

rubyshoesday said:


> *sigh* I love these, but alas seller won't ship internationally... I love Canada and all, but grrr! lol


 

Thats my Fontanette listing...I will ship internationally, for TPF members only LMFAO. feel free to message me through ebay


----------



## jh4200

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Wow, I want some tiger's, preferably NP's, but at this point I am willing to take deco's.
> 
> Is it me, or does one look more "tigery" than the other?



I think that even different pairs of the same style sometimes look more or less "tigery" - the print is a little different from shoe to shoe.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^Oh ok. Got it!

Must work harder on things to sell!!


----------



## schwarz

*Magdalena* said:


> ok, so im thinking about selling my never worn EB suede Declics...am I crazy to do that????? ush: i just feel like ive had them forever now and not worn them once....



I'm sorry I have to write this here since its off topic, but for the life of me can't figure out how to send you a private message Magdalena. I know this is quite far fetched, but i really would LOVE to own a pair of EB declics (have a pair in black nappa and know that 38.5 fits perfect). Anyway if you decide to sell them and have the same size, I would be very grateful if you contacted me! they are really beautiful!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^You can't send PMs until you have a certain amount of posts, I think.


----------



## keya

JetSetGo! said:


> Congrats Keya!!!! How fun!
> 
> What did you get?



A pair of booties, I'm not sure of the style name, and a pair of the leopard Ariella boots (I actually think they're a bit over the top and I have no idea how I'm going to pull off _that_ much leopard, but ah well, I'll figure out how to )




jimmyshoogirl said:


> Oh wow! Uh congrats... I think. So what are you going to do?



Do about what?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^^Are you going to get one of the BOs?


----------



## keya

jimmyshoogirl said:


> ^^^Are you going to get one of the BOs?



Oh, I have to get the BOs. It's binding like a bid


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ She got two!

Fab Keya!


----------



## funandsun

keya said:


> Oh, I have to get the BOs. It's binding like a bid


 
So...how low did you go?  I've only tried once and the seller seemed offended.  Her reaction was kind of funny, but hey you have to try!

Congrats on your purchases.  I love the boots and think they'd look great with a black pencil skirt and sweater.  Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## jh4200

That's great, Keya!  Good purchases, and I love when a BO works out!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Awww man. That's good to know. I guess I will only do so many at a time. 

Well Congrats on both! You will be expecting two! A set of fraternal twins for your CL family!


----------



## keya

Thanks, JSG and jh4200 




funandsun said:


> So...how low did you go? I've only tried once and the seller seemed offended. Her reaction was kind of funny, but hey you have to try!
> 
> Congrats on your purchases. I love the boots and think they'd look great with a black pencil skirt and sweater. Can't wait to see your pics!



I got one pair for 24% less than the BIN and the other for 44% less.  I know what you mean about not wanting to offend the sellers, though, but if there's one thing I learned from the purple Monica fiasco it's that if you don't try you're bound to lose.   I wouldn't send a ridiculously low offer, though. 




jimmyshoogirl said:


> Awww man. That's good to know. I guess I will only do so many at a time.
> 
> Well Congrats on both! You will be expecting two! A set of fraternal twins for your CL family!



Yep, so you better watch your BO-ing or you might wake up to a dozen unpaid items


----------



## samoXenina

candyny said:


> Samo, I just ordered those feather ankle wraps. Thanks so much for the post. I'll post a pict when they arrive. Used fall8 and got free shipping too. Second pair of cls for me. Got the black patent jolie noeuds on an earlier nm sale round. You guys are the best.


 

Congrats!! I am glad someone was able to get them..hope you enjoy them


----------



## rdgldy

Great *Keya*!  You never know how best offers are going to work out.
Pictures please~


----------



## keya

^ As soon as they get here  (I've gotten express shipping for both pairs but it usually takes a while for the packages to clear customs :s)


----------



## *Magdalena*

Black/Purple/Yellow Velvet Clichy (i think this is the same one as Laureen's but she has these in blue) size 41 (US11)










http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Louboutin-black-velvet-Clichy-Tag-pumps/SEARCH/301162002/detail.fly

and it also comes in red...beautiful!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

"Draculette" pumps in rose suede sizes 38.5 and 10.5...price of $540 















http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Louboutin-rose-suede-Draculette-pumps/SEARCH/301169301/detail.fly


----------



## lulabee

^^ OMG I NEED those!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

omg, Blufly has all these new CLs...not to be abnoxious, but i want to post them all...

size 5, 6 and 8.5....





also come in black and red...
http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...olo-Plateau-pumps/SEARCH/301165503/detail.fly






not a steal, but very pretty 
http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...-hair-Uncut-pumps/SEARCH/213775000/detail.fly


----------



## *Magdalena*

lulabee said:


> ^^ OMG I NEED those!!


 
i know, arent they gorgeous! and for once, Blufly has my size available in different styles...


----------



## glamgrl921

My god bluefly is killing me!!!  All these amazing styles!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Mata Orlato







$408  11






$408  6.5
http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...l-pumps/COLOR_CROSS-SELL/301161002/detail.fly


----------



## *Magdalena*

phew... my head is spinning from all the new CLs they have...make sure to check out the CL flats they just recently added...ok, my work is done-for now LOL


----------



## evolkatie

I don't know if these were ever faked.

EB/Silver Decolzeps 36.5 BIN 349
http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Elect...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lulabee

*Magdalena* said:


> phew... my head is spinning from all the new CLs they have...make sure to check out the CL flats they just recently added...ok, my work is done-for now LOL


 LMAO I'm dizzy too!


----------



## lulabee

*Magdalena* said:


> omg, Blufly has all these new CLs...not to be abnoxious, but i want to post them all...
> 
> size 5, 6 and 8.5....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also come in black and red...
> http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...olo-Plateau-pumps/SEARCH/301165503/detail.fly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a steal, but very pretty
> http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...-hair-Uncut-pumps/SEARCH/213775000/detail.fly


 OMG these Uncuts are killing me!!!! Soooo gorgeous!


----------



## hartofalyon

Bluefly had a ton of new CLs 2 nights ago. Some crazy colors. They seem to add a lot of stock in early morning. Nothing too eye catching though, but a ton of the graffiti stuff.


----------



## ylime

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

NIB Python O My Sling 37 BIN $499!


----------



## rainyjewels

that's a steal!


----------



## BellaShoes

ARRRRRRGGGH!!!! What the heck man! Why are all the small footed fans of CL selling off their shoes!!! I need a 39'er to clean out her closet


----------



## carlinha

MizzD said:


> Score!!!  I got a pretty good deal on these I think.  I don't have a pair of  Yoyos.  How do you ladies like them?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140263650788&_trksid=p2761.l1259



lovely mizzd!!  great buy!  post pics when they arrive...


----------



## chanell0ve

ylime said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-Louboutin-O-My-Sling-Python-Size-37-7_W0QQitemZ330266251006QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330266251006&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A1|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> NIB Python O My Sling 37 BIN $499!


Are these TTS>?


----------



## rainyjewels

i sized up a full size but the slingback still cut into my heel...could just be me..


----------



## noah8077

ylime said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-Louboutin-O-My-Sling-Python-Size-37-7_W0QQitemZ330266251006QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330266251006&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A1|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> NIB Python O My Sling 37 BIN $499!


 

These are amazing, and my size....must. control. self.


----------



## rdgldy

*MizzD*, love those!
*Ylime*, my are TTS but I could have used 1/2 size up-the slings do cut into my heel but not too bad.


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446180112&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709363&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1220494991637&ev19=1:1


size 37.5 ($295.90)
Who was looking for these? Hope you get them


----------



## surlygirl

Very pretty and HTF from a fellow TPFer!

http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-EB-DECLIC-PUMP-38-5-TPF_W0QQitemZ140263965332QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item140263965332&_trkparms=72%3A552%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## surlygirl

Lola in beige is back. $247. Size 41.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446174783&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1220495602800&ev19=1:2


----------



## rainyjewels

surlygirl said:


> Very pretty and HTF from a fellow TPFer!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-EB-DECLIC-PUMP-38-5-TPF_W0QQitemZ140263965332QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item140263965332&_trkparms=72%3A552%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
oh mag - you decided to let these go!! awww!! they're so pretty...i wish you were my size!!!!!!


----------



## MizzD

carlinha said:


> lovely mizzd!!  great buy!  post pics when they arrive...





Here's another pair for $400 BIN, worn once 38.5 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


(oops, it would help if I had posted the link)


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mId=prod53510036&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE


 size 39.5 ($503.10)


----------



## sneezz

Are these a good deal?

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...tten-heel-pumps/cat20022/301172101/detail.fly


----------



## MizzD

carlinha said:


> lovely mizzd!!  great buy!  post pics when they arrive...





I think I just read that you're waiting on a pair of Mad Marys?  LUCKY!!  Where did you find them?  I NEED to have a pair!


----------



## rubyshoesday

*Squeeeee* You're a doll! I'm supposed to be on a self imposed ban, but I may just have to break it 



glammm said:


> Thats my Fontanette listing...I will ship internationally, for TPF members only LMFAO. feel free to message me through ebay


----------



## MizzD

I really love this green: http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...gner-cat20022-4294964377/301168701/detail.fly


----------



## rainyjewels

rubyshoesday said:


> *Squeeeee* You're a doll! I'm supposed to be on a self imposed ban, but I may just have to break it


 
oh pleaseeeee take them!! i keep looking at them on ebay and it's so tempting!


----------



## carlinha

MizzD said:


> I think I just read that you're waiting on a pair of Mad Marys?  LUCKY!! Where did you find them?  I NEED to have a pair!



i found them on ebay - the cream patent leather with gold studs, in my EXACT size!!!!  i think the seller had JUST posted them, my luck, without a BIN, and i messaged her immediately and BEGGED her for a BIN price.  the minute we agreed on something, she emailed me that she was changing the listing, and i snatched it immediately.  they are (hopefully) in transit, on its way to me as we speak... i am dying for them to get here... 

i ended up paying retail price for them, even though they've been worn once by the previous owner, but i didn't care, having this shoe was worth it to me.

here are the listing pics... will post more when they actually get here! 

my advice is to check ebay religiously... they do pop up once in a while... there are several black leather ones on ebay right now (36 and 36.5 i think), and the ankle strap version (37.5 and 39.5)...



























ok sorry for hijacking this thread - i am just so excited for these beauties!  NOW :back2topic:!!!!


----------



## MizzD

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

LOVE THEM (from TPF member)!  I want them!!  I have a white pair of these, 39.5s that are too big and slide off my heel.  Ideally I would wear a 39, but I could prob. make these work.  NO?


----------



## MizzD

OMG I have no words...  Gorgeous!   Congratulations!


----------



## rubyshoesday

rainyjewels- ack! You are not helping   My ban aside, I'm trying to justify two pairs of magenta peep-toes as I have a pair of magenta New Ali's.

carlinha- OMG  what a rare score! 

MizzD- I am totally jealous of the deal you got on those yo yo's


----------



## carlinha

MizzD said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Silver-Jolie-Noeud-Dorcet-38-5-tPF_W0QQitemZ280263330939QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> LOVE THEM (from TPF member)!  I want them!!  I have a white pair of these, 39.5s that are too big and slide off my heel.  Ideally I would wear a 39, but I could prob. make these work.  NO?



these are totally lovely, but i don't know sizing for this style... so can't help you out on this one...

have you seen these black mad mary's?  they are the ankle strap version though, which i think is HOT!!!  and if you are a size 39, this 39.5 should fit you, as i think you have to go 1/2 -1 size up like in the rolandos....

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MizzD

carlinha said:


> these are totally lovely, but i don't know sizing for this style... so can't help you out on this one...
> 
> have you seen these black mad mary's?  they are the ankle strap version though, which i think is HOT!!!  and if you are a size 39, this 39.5 should fit you, as i think you have to go 1/2 -1 size up like in the rolandos....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-MAD-BLACK-SHOES-SZ-39-5-NIB-865_W0QQitemZ200251305463QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Those are mad blacks, which are hot!! BUT I really am partial to the Marys, I LOVE the ankle strap ones too, but they aren't my size. ush:Good price though! 

I really am loving these silver Joli Noeuds...Hmm.  I think I'll take a look at the sizing thread.  I don know that my 39.5 white Joli Noeuds slip off even with extra thick heel pads.  I have to use double-sided tape to keep them on my heels!


----------



## MizzD

MizzD said:


> Here's another pair for $400 BIN, worn once 38.5
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Christian-Louboutin-Nude-Patent-Yoyo-110-38-5_W0QQitemZ270272252781QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> (oops, it would help if I had posted the link)



Ah!  Someone snatched these up quickly I see!  What a steal!


----------



## lorrmich

MizzD said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Silver-Jolie-Noeud-Dorcet-38-5-tPF_W0QQitemZ280263330939QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> LOVE THEM (from TPF member)! I want them!! I have a white pair of these, 39.5s that are too big and slide off my heel. Ideally I would wear a 39, but I could prob. make these work. NO?


 
Thanks,these are mine.  I will ship internationally for tPF members.  And if anyone has questions please feel free to contact me.


----------



## hlp_28

Carlinha - Congrats !! They are sooooo pretty !!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude Catenita size 41, $649 OBO (from a tPFer!)
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

What amazing scores everyone!!!!  Congrats!!!! 
Loving the Mad Marys, Grease Jolies, Nude Yoyos....and the list goes on!


----------



## JuneHawk

surlygirl said:


> Very pretty and HTF from a fellow TPFer!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-EB-DECLIC-PUMP-38-5-TPF_W0QQitemZ140263965332QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item140263965332&_trkparms=72%3A552%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14




NOOOOOOO  I missed my HG!!!!! :cry:


----------



## keya

The Catenitas are a great deal (I _love_ mine!) and I can't believe that Mag decided to let her EB Declics go. Whom ever got them is really lucky. 


carlinha ~ Congrats on the Mad Marys!!


----------



## jh4200

Congrats on your sale, Magdalena!  I'm dying to know if someone from here got them!


----------



## keya

I know these have been posted before, but I really wish they were my size. 

Black leather Mad Marys, size 36.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Divine-Christia...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JuneHawk

keya said:


> I know these have been posted before, but I really wish they were my size.
> 
> Black leather Mad Marys, size 36.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Divine-Christian-Louboutin-Studded-Mad-Mary-Heels-36_W0QQitemZ310079140924QQihZ021QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I wish they were nude patent and 38.5


----------



## *Magdalena*

MizzD said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Silver-Jolie-Noeud-Dorcet-38-5-tPF_W0QQitemZ280263330939QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> LOVE THEM (from TPF member)! I want them!! I have a white pair of these, 39.5s that are too big and slide off my heel. Ideally I would wear a 39, but I could prob. make these work. NO?


 
ooohh, i like these a lot!!!    if they were only half a size smaller...grrr
*Carlinha*~~Im soooooo jealous!!!!  in a good way of course, those mad marys are TDF. CONGRATS!!!


----------



## schwarz

I bought Magdalena EB declics and am extremely happy and looking forward to wearing them  thanks surlygirl for letting me know about them!


----------



## *Magdalena*

rainyjewels said:


> oh mag - you decided to let these go!! awww!! they're so pretty...i wish you were my size!!!!!!


 
I did!!!  My heart is crying right now!!!!!  so sad...i do think they're beyond beautiful-but it was time to pass them to someone that will actually let them see the world lol

*JH*~thanks!  they literally sold overnight!!!!! i am not sure if she's on here-she does seem to be a Louboutin lover!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

schwarz said:


> I bought Magdalena EB declics and am extremely happy and looking forward to wearing them  thanks surlygirl for letting me know about them!


 
Yaay!!! hi friend!!!!!!  you're going to love them!!!  it just melts my heart knowing they will go to a good home! Thanks again


----------



## schwarz

yes I love them already and haven't even seen them  Actually there new home will be in Switzerland (my grandma is going to bring them over)! I can't wait to wear them!! I am the one who needs to do the thanking!! Hope you find something you like to replace them with..


----------



## surlygirl

congrats, schwarz! and Magdalena!


----------



## jh4200

Congrats to both of you - schwarz, you've gotten a great pair of shoes, and Magdalena, I know you'll find something gorgeous to replace them with!


----------



## JuneHawk

I'm still bummed I missed them   I hope schwarz enjoys them!


----------



## surlygirl

Didn't notice your signature wishlist before, JuneHawk! I'll be on the lookout for you!


----------



## carlinha

schwarz said:


> yes I love them already and haven't even seen them  Actually there new home will be in Switzerland (my grandma is going to bring them over)! I can't wait to wear them!! I am the one who needs to do the thanking!! Hope you find something you like to replace them with..



congrats both!!!  i LOVED the EB declics... and when magdalena was first talking of selling them, i wanted to jump on the opportunity, but then i realized her shoe size is about 2 whole sizes larger than mine, my heart sank...

but schwarz, i am sure you are going to LOVE LOVE them!!!


----------



## snf8

ahh im so jealous of everyones amazing finds! i sure could use a pick me up like that! but it seems they always happen when im sleeping....*note to self: change sleeping hours immediately*


----------



## shoecrazy

pink noeudette 37 $295.90
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446180112

black cordalarc 37.5 $277.90
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446174739

beige lola flores 41 $247.90
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446174783


----------



## carlinha

snf8 said:


> ahh im so jealous of everyones amazing finds! i sure could use a pick me up like that! but it seems they always happen when im sleeping....*note to self: change sleeping hours immediately*





snf8, you know you are obsessed when:
make note of ebay end of auction times, and if in the wee hours of the morning (say 4 or 5 am especially for european auctions), set alarm to wake up a few minutes before so can wage bidding war at the last minute


----------



## MizzD

carlinha said:


> snf8, you know you are obsessed when:
> make note of ebay end of auction times, and if in the wee hours of the morning (say 4 or 5 am especially for european auctions), set alarm to wake up a few minutes before so can wage bidding war at the last minute



  That is too funny!!

Last night, I sat up thinking about where I could find a lighted glass or plexiglass display case for my closet or bedroom so that I can look at them all at the same time!  I think I may ask dh to build me one!


----------



## keya

MizzD said:


> That is too funny!!
> 
> Last night, I sat up thinking about where I could find a lighted glass or plexiglass display case for my closet or bedroom so that I can look at them all at the same time!  I think I may ask dh to build me one!



lol, that's too funny!  
I've always wanted a glass display case for my shoes as well (I'm thinking tall ones that could display two or three pairs vertically) I think it'd look perfect in a large dressing room / walk in closet (with a cream colored lounge area where I can have drinks with my friends while getting dressed to go out, and a chandelier in the ceiling (a girl can dream, can't she? ))


----------



## Noegirl05

ikea has glass dispalys with lights...  $50 or so


----------



## lulabee

*keya*, Good Gawd that sounds like heaven!!! Make it big enough so we can all fit in!


----------



## glammm

rubyshoesday said:


> *Squeeeee* You're a doll! I'm supposed to be on a self imposed ban, but I may just have to break it


 

No problem, I dropped the price of the fontanette fuschia to $399 BIN on ebay bc a bag I wanted just popped up on ebay and I am hoping for a quick sale!!!


----------



## rainyjewels

O.M.G. glammm! you're killing me...!!

ruby - are you getting them??


----------



## JetSetGo!

Dang! They're such a deal, i might buy them! 
Only kidding...

Rainy, you should go for it before some stranger does!


----------



## rainyjewels

i know! if i didn't already have python fontanetes, i would've bought these already, esp at such a steal and from the awesome glammm but i don't know if i can bring myself to get this style again given how much discomfort my fontanetes have given me. i'm soooooo tempted though!!!!!    

i'd like to know if ruby is getting them though because i may just cave into temptation any moment now and i'd definitely wouldn't want to take them away from her if she was planning on it.


----------



## 8seventeen19

That's cheaper than I paid!! GO GET THEM! They're so hot on!


----------



## funandsun

Noegirl05 said:


> ikea has glass dispalys with lights... $50 or so


 
Those cases are great.  They're tall and the perfect size for shoes!
I thought of them immediately as well!


----------



## chanell0ve

glammm said:


> No problem, I dropped the price of the fontanette fuschia to $399 BIN on ebay bc a bag I wanted just popped up on ebay and I am hoping for a quick sale!!!


oo what size? Link please?


----------



## rainyjewels

chanell0ve said:


> oo what size? Link please?


 
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## funandsun

These are cool.  40.5 starting bid 19.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Womens-shoes-black-Christian-Louboutin-40-5-10-5-M-pump_W0QQitemZ270272408207QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270272408207&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A3%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## chanell0ve

what a deal..too bad its 3 sizes too big


----------



## rainyjewels

ohhhh someone bought them....hope it's a tpfer...congrats glammm!


----------



## glammm

Thanks gals, at least they are going to a more loving home!!!

if someone sees the fuschia font'a in SUEDE, please let me know


----------



## JetSetGo!

Congrats Glamm!


----------



## laureenthemean

funandsun said:


> Those cases are great.  They're tall and the perfect size for shoes!
> I thought of them immediately as well!



Although it seems like a good idea, I would not use the cases.  The lights might fade the colors or dry out the leather or satin.


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ can you just turn the lights off and when you feel like having a show and tell day with your friends, turn the lights on?  that way the lights are not shining down on them constantly..


----------



## laureenthemean

^^That's a good idea. I think I still don't like the general idea of exposing them to light, though.  I like to keep them in their boxes.


----------



## funandsun

laureenthemean said:


> Although it seems like a good idea, I would not use the cases. The lights might fade the colors or dry out the leather or satin.


 
I actually don't think the lights come with them.  They're an option you can purchase separately.  These are the ones I was thinking of.
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10011055
or
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10119032

And, like any 'artwork' you wouldn't want them in sunlight either.


----------



## luxlover

Not a shoe, but this is a cool CL python clutch
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## luxlover

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

These pythons are super pretty...too bad its 2 sizes too small


----------



## Kamilla850

funandsun said:


> I actually don't think the lights come with them. They're an option you can purchase separately. These are the ones I was thinking of.
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10011055
> or
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10119032
> 
> And, like any 'artwork' you wouldn't want them in sunlight either.


 
I actually keep my bags in a case like this, it actually works very well!  I may even get one for shoes too.


----------



## funandsun

NM has lowered some prices on their sale shoes.
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/common/...1.jhtml?No=0&tv=bc&N=4294966940+145&st=s&va=t


----------



## luxlover

^^ these online sale prices are still more expensive than the in store Last Call sale prices though


----------



## MizzD

keya said:


> lol, that's too funny!
> I've always wanted a glass display case for my shoes as well (I'm thinking tall ones that could display two or three pairs vertically) I think it'd look perfect in a large dressing room / walk in closet (with a cream colored lounge area where I can have drinks with my friends while getting dressed to go out, and a chandelier in the ceiling (a girl can dream, can't she? ))



Now THAT sounds heavenly.




Noegirl05 said:


> ikea has glass dispalys with lights...  $50 or so



Really?!  I'm going to check that out!   Thanks!


----------



## keya

laureenthemean said:


> Although it seems like a good idea, I would not use the cases.  The lights might fade the colors or dry out the leather or satin.



I thought of the same thing when I dreamt up my fantasy walk-in, but if I turned off all the lights and had thick, heavy curtains in front of every window and closed them whenever the room wasn't in use (preferably with one of those remotes that pulls the curtains close by the push of a button), I'd probably do it. I still wouldn't have lights inside the display case, though, and I'd probably worry about satin since exposure to sunlight will make the colors fade with time. :s


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Haha, me too.  I think it's a fun idea, but I personally am just too paranoid.  I keep my shoes in their boxes in a low shoe rack on the floor of my closet, beneath my hung clothes so that they are not even exposed too much to the closet light.


----------



## MizzD

laureenthemean said:


> Although it seems like a good idea, I would not use the cases.  The lights might fade the colors or dry out the leather or satin.



Ohhh.  I didn't even think of that.  Well maybe I will just use one that is not lighted.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

The good thing is that in her "dream" this wouldn't happen!!


----------



## shoecrazy

These may have already been posted but I'm surprised they haven't sold yet. Nude declics, BNIB in size 38.5 - from a tPFer $499

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Someone save me from myself:
Blue/silver Decolzep, size 39.5, BIN $399
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^ Ohh those are nice but I'd have that speccio scratched up in no time!


----------



## laureenthemean

I was kicking myself for not getting them at the NM sale, but now I have so many other wants...


----------



## iimewii

MizzD said:


> Ah! Someone snatched these up quickly I see! What a steal!


 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Christian-Louboutin-Nude-Patent-Yoyo-110-38-5_W0QQitemZ270272252781QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Hi MizzD,

Yeah, I snatched them very quick once I saw them. Hopefully, they will fit me because my NP and simples are 38.5. If not, heel grips!


----------



## morfoula

i know it's barney's
but i have them and LOVE them
http://www.barneys.com/Passmule Zep...ner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=121&sz=1


----------



## rdgldy

barneys!?!??!?!


----------



## rdgldy

laureen, I love those shoes, but I am being good too!


----------



## Stinas

shoecrazy said:


> These may have already been posted but I'm surprised they haven't sold yet. Nude declics, BNIB in size 38.5 - from a tPFer $499
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Declic-100-Size-38-5-NEW-IN-BOX_W0QQitemZ270271523234QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


  Thats me


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Are these tpf? I have seen this foot somewhere. LOL!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MizzD

iimewii said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Christian-Louboutin-Nude-Patent-Yoyo-110-38-5_W0QQitemZ270272252781QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Hi MizzD,
> 
> Yeah, I snatched them very quick once I saw them. Hopefully, they will fit me because my NP and simples are 38.5. If not, heel grips!



They are gorgeous!  I should get mine tomorrow or Saturday.  We got great deals!I love it!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Hey rainyjewels, I was out all day and didn't know about the price drop. Alas it was too late when I found out, but it's so nice of you to think of me. If you did get them I hope you enjoy them  If not I hope they went to another tPFer.




rainyjewels said:


> i know! if i didn't already have python fontanetes, i would've bought these already, esp at such a steal and from the awesome glammm but i don't know if i can bring myself to get this style again given how much discomfort my fontanetes have given me. i'm soooooo tempted though!!!!!
> 
> i'd like to know if ruby is getting them though because i may just cave into temptation any moment now and i'd definitely wouldn't want to take them away from her if she was planning on it.


----------



## LavenderIce

Nude NPs size 41:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## Chins4

Leopard pony wedges 37.5 £175 BINOBO

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Chins4

How cute are these for $180? Fushia patent sandals 36.5

http://www.revivalboutique.com/REV_ProductCategory.aspx?CATID=2#

Same place also has these cute Rene Caovillas in a 35 for $250


----------



## rockvixen76

*Chins*I had a pair very similar to those fushia ones, and although they are really lovely looking they absolutely crippled me it was like a cheese-wire around my toes! needless to say I wore them once and ebayed them!


----------



## JetSetGo!

A perfectly authentic pair of Architeks (size 39) from one of our own!

$485 starting $545 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## AspenMai

Sorry if already posted but i think bluefly just listed some more CLs - in addition to the lot that was a few days ago

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Louboutin-black-satin-Joli-peep-toe-slides/designer-cat20022-4294964377/300605001/detail.fly


----------



## lolitablue

JetSetGo! said:


> A perfectly authentic pair of Architeks (size 39) from one of our own!
> 
> $485 starting $545 BIN
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
How I wish they were 39.5!!!!


----------



## shoecrazy

Barneys has some sale CLs back up and they actually seem to be in stock:
http://barneys.com/Shoes/SHOES10,de...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=0&sz=15


----------



## heat97

after stalking and stalking i finally found the new neimans louboutin sale page:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/common/...1.jhtml?No=0&tv=lc&N=4294952610+145&st=s&va=t


----------



## jh4200

For some reason, NM has this listed as Christian Dior, but it's silver paillette CL flats:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod63870048&cmCat=search


----------



## heat97

^^^ nice catch.


----------



## funandsun

rockvixen76 said:


> *Chins*I had a pair very similar to those fushia ones, and although they are really lovely looking they absolutely crippled me it was like a cheese-wire around my toes! needless to say I wore them once and ebayed them!


 
LOL!!  What a great description!  That's exactly what that feels like!


----------



## blueaspen

I had to post these 2 great finds- these are my 1st 2 pair of louboutins! And they both fit great! I think I've suddenly become addicted to these shoes, and no other will do! For those of you who are married, what do your husbands say? Mine thinks it's ridiculous, but how do I convince him otherwise?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320290120714&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4356&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## Raffaluv

shoecrazy said:


> Barneys has some sale CLs back up and they actually seem to be in stock:
> http://barneys.com/Shoes/SHOES10,de...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=0&sz=15


 

Thanks so much shoecrazy!  I've been hoping those python privatitas show up again, I'm praying they won't be too big...oh & no cancelled order emails  guilt free shopping!


Blueaspen, you did soo good!!  Tell your DH all the $ you saved below retail & that you bought "classics" you'll have forever - congrats on your 1sts!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Dammit NM for teasing me!!! I really want those satin Joli's!!! Ugghh I didn't even care what color!


----------



## blueaspen

Thanks so much! Now all I need is a great deal on some either patent or satin black Rolando's, size 39. Oh, and also a pair of nude simple pumps. What does "DH" stand for? Right now I'm thinking "Damn Husband".....


----------



## keya

^ It means _Dear_ Husband, but you were close enough


----------



## angelsandsome

blueaspen said:


> Thanks so much! Now all I need is a great deal on some either patent or satin black Rolando's, size 39. Oh, and also a pair of nude simple pumps. What does "DH" stand for? Right now I'm thinking "Damn Husband".....


 
Close but the opposite


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Damn husband! LOL! Sometimes that's how people feel tho!


----------



## shoecrazy

I LOVE these shoes and they're from a tPFer - python pigalle 37, starting at $650

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:1|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## heat97

^^^ im pretending i didnt see these!!!..


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those pythons are soooo pretty!


----------



## heat97

keya said:


> ^ It means _Dear_ Husband, but you were close enough


 
ha=  i thought it meant "darling husband"


----------



## techie81

My friend used DH for her now ex-husband, but the H didn't stand for Husband and D was definitely not Dear...


----------



## noah8077

shoecrazy said:


> I LOVE these shoes and they're from a tPFer - python pigalle 37, starting at $650
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Python-Pigalle-Size-37_W0QQitemZ270272943872QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270272943872&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A1%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 

So Lovely!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

techie81 said:


> My friend used DH for her now ex-husband, but the H didn't stand for Husband and D was definitely not Dear...


----------



## cllover

*snicker*


----------



## shoecrazy

silver sometimes 38 $430

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod51180039


----------



## snf8

so i just ordered the black en passant (even though i really wanted nude!) from barneys...lets cross our fingers...but how long does it usually take to find out the order is cancelled if it will be?


----------



## rubyshoesday

Argh, I'm always a day late and a buck short to the Barney's sale... I really wanted those python Priviatas  It's rare to find the larger sizes on sale *le sigh*




shoecrazy said:


> Barneys has some sale CLs back up and they actually seem to be in stock:
> http://barneys.com/Shoes/SHOES10,de...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=0&sz=15


----------



## techie81

My EB Rolandos that I got thanks to this thread just came in...pure  !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## evolkatie

techie81 said:


> My friend used DH for her now ex-husband, but the H didn't stand for Husband and D was definitely not Dear...



I can't think of what it can be, i feel so slow lol. Can someone explain or if its NWS, pm me? lol


----------



## lolitablue

techie81 said:


> My EB Rolandos that I got thanks to this thread just came in...pure  !!!!!!!!!!


 
That is awesome!! Cannot wait to see them!

Any other good deals, ladies?


----------



## niccig

shoecrazy said:


> I LOVE these shoes and they're from a tPFer - python pigalle 37, starting at $650
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Python-Pigalle-Size-37_W0QQitemZ270272943872QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270272943872&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A1%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14




It's a very very good thing these aren't a 38.  Otherwise they'd be MINE


----------



## techie81

evolkatie said:


> I can't think of what it can be, i feel so slow lol. Can someone explain or if its NWS, pm me? lol



The D can be a male first name, and it rhymes with chick.


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^ lol and the other word is Head LOL


----------



## evolkatie

OH! HAH I got the D but I couldn't figure out what H meant lol


----------



## meggyg8r

snf8 said:


> so i just ordered the black en passant (even though i really wanted nude!) from barneys...lets cross our fingers...but how long does it usually take to find out the order is cancelled if it will be?


 
Barneys can take up to 5 days to cancel your order... trust me, it's happened to me many times.   I actually just ordered some Lanvin flats from them yesterday that I can bet will get cancelled on me.  But of course, I have to wait until sometime next week to find out if they will ship or not!!


----------



## laureenthemean

snf8 said:


> so i just ordered the black en passant (even though i really wanted nude!) from barneys...lets cross our fingers...but how long does it usually take to find out the order is cancelled if it will be?



Some people have had their orders canceled 10 days after they placed it, some were not notified at all.  I would call CS and confirm.


----------



## MizzD

blueaspen said:


> Thanks so much! Now all I need is a great deal on some either patent or satin black Rolando's, size 39. Oh, and also a pair of nude simple pumps. *What does "DH" stand for? Right now I'm thinking "Damn Husband"*.....


----------



## MizzD

Noegirl05 said:


> Dammit NM for teasing me!!! I really want those satin Joli's!!! Ugghh I didn't even care what color!



I had ordered the pink Satin Joli slides, and could NOT walk in them so I sent them back that same day!  I need something around my heels.  Do any of you have that problem with the slides?

Also, how does the satin hold up?


----------



## MizzD

laureenthemean said:


> Some people have had their orders canceled 10 days after they placed it, some were not notified at all.  I would call CS and confirm.




That's dumb!  Why can't they keep their inventory straight?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Blue Catwoman Size 38.5 (newish seller, but the shoes look legit)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Moustique Size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lulabee

JetSetGo! said:


> Blue Catwoman Size 38.5 (newish seller, but the shoes look legit)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Catwoman-Size-39-Bleu_W0QQitemZ220277962753QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 OOOOHHH MY!! I might just have to try to get those! I was crushed when bluefly didn't have my size! I would've even gotten the orange if it was an 8.5.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Don't you just love them!?? Good luck *lulabee*!


----------



## shoecrazy

I think Kamilla said she had to size up a bit in the Catwomans so just be careful...


----------



## laureenthemean

I think those Catwomans are a size 39.  Not sure, though, b/c the title says 39, but the item specifics says 8.5.


----------



## lulabee

I think I'll e-mail the seller for an insole measurement. Lots of people do that in their listings though. I guess she means it's a 39 but fits like a 8.5?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, that's what I would guess.  I wish there was something in the description, though.  I've had my eye on these (they're a relist), but I don't know about caring for the leather.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

these are soo cute!
http://cgi.ebay.com/1K-2008-CHRISTI...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MizzD

Ladies--I got my Yoyos today.  You like?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=140263650788


----------



## funandsun

lulabee said:


> I think I'll e-mail the seller for an insole measurement. Lots of people do that in their listings though. I guess she means it's a 39 but fits like a 8.5?


 
Make sure you take note that they're narrows (AA width)  Maybe that's why they're listed again?


----------



## shopalot

evolkatie said:


> OH! HAH I got the D but I couldn't figure out what H meant lol



I didn't get it at all!ush:


----------



## shopalot

jimmyshoogirl said:


> these are soo cute!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1K-2008-CHRISTI...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I love these!
Too bad they are not even close to my size!


----------



## lulabee

JetSetGo! said:


> Don't you just love them!?? Good luck *lulabee*!


 Thanks my sweet! BTW just listed some fakes go get em girls!!!


----------



## rdgldy

I'm guessing DH is not damn husband-something not as tame.........first part rhymes with thick??????


----------



## lulabee

^^


----------



## JetSetGo!

MizzD said:


> Ladies--I got my Yoyos today.  You like?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=140263650788



Amazing! What a great deal.


----------



## lolitablue

Ladies, you input is needed.  I saw a pair where the insole has a mark on the gold CL name (like a Sharpie) kind of mark on each shoe.  It is used and they look legit but maybe I am just not familiar with that mark.  Any thoughts?


----------



## shopalot

I've purchased authentic shoes with this awful marking on them.  I've yet to try and rub it off.
I think that the seller makes the mark to "prevent any returns"


----------



## Stinas

lolitablue said:


> Ladies, you input is needed. I saw a pair where the insole has a mark on the gold CL name (like a Sharpie) kind of mark on each shoe. It is used and they look legit but maybe I am just not familiar with that mark. Any thoughts?


 
I bought a few like this off ebay.  No big deal....just use a Magic eraser...takes most of it off.  Either way it does not show once you put them on.


----------



## lolitablue

Thank you, All! As long as you are familiar with the mark, I will go for them! I have never seen it before.


----------



## rainyjewels

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

havent seen this in stores or avail online yet...blue very brodes, sz 40, $1125 BIN - very pretty!


----------



## Chins4

Grey Patent Rolando sz38 BIN $899

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

rainyjewels said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> havent seen this in stores or avail online yet...blue very brodes, sz 40, $1125 BIN - very pretty!



I think they're available at BG?


----------



## laureenthemean

Pewter python Simple, size 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ55781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rockvixen76

Got my new Pigalle 120s today they were a great deal from ebay retailed at £340 and got the BNIB for £275, saw them ages ago in _MARIE CLAIRE_ when they first came out and fell in love.
I have one foot quite a bit bigger so have some slippage on the left but can't be helped as I broke my toes and ankle twice on that leg. Usually anti-slip pads sort that out. 
Anyway they are the silver glitter Pigalles and I will post pics as soon as figure out the watermark thing. 
I'm sooooo happy


----------



## rockvixen76

Until I get my pics sorted I have used it in my avatar!!!


----------



## sara999

they look gorgeous!!!


----------



## rockvixen76

Thanks Sara I have also put some pics in an album on my profile, I can't resize and watermark on my computer (it's an mac) will have to do it later on BF's PC and do through photobucket them will do a proper post.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Chins4 said:


> Grey Patent Rolando sz38 BIN $899
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Price dropped to $799


----------



## lulabee

rockvixen76 said:


> Got my new Pigalle 120s today they were a great deal from ebay retailed at £340 and got the BNIB for £275, saw them ages ago in _MARIE CLAIRE_ when they first came out and fell in love.
> I have one foot quite a bit bigger so have some slippage on the left but can't be helped as I broke my toes and ankle twice on that leg. Usually anti-slip pads sort that out.
> Anyway they are the silver glitter Pigalles and I will post pics as soon as figure out the watermark thing.
> I'm sooooo happy


 They are absolutely STUNNING! Love them on you!


----------



## evolkatie

Black Helmuts bin $450 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/christian-loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## carlinha

this looks real to me:

architeks in 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## carlinha

tan simples 37 (used)
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

black architeks, 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

black NP, 5.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

black patent decolette 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christain-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

foxtrots, 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

pink joli noued, 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

decolette grey eel, 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Not really sure if these have been posted. Used Leopard with BO of $285. 38

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ23445QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## evolkatie

grey patent rolando sz 36 bin 399
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Louboutin-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Black NP 38.5 bin 325
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^those NPs are a great deal~im considering getting them but i already have plenty of black shoes...hmmm? what to do..what to do?????


----------



## hlp_28

rockvixen76 said:


> Until I get my pics sorted I have used it in my avatar!!!


 
OMG !!! Rockvixen, this is truly gorgeous 

Anyone know whether this comes in Gold glitters?? I haven't seen it anywhere, wish I  can get it !!


----------



## evolkatie

*Magdalena* said:


> ^^those NPs are a great deal~im considering getting them but i already have plenty of black shoes...hmmm? what to do..what to do?????



You cant have too many black shoes!! and also what laureen says: buy now, think later


----------



## Noegirl05

man I totally missed out on the NP damn


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^me too

*Evolkatie*~i like that motto; however I usually go with "think now, buy later"  obviously it's not working out for me....


----------



## laureenthemean

^^What kind of addict are you?


----------



## laureenthemean

Red/white Caracolo (no platform), size 37, BIN $349
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Copper Helmut Paillettes, 38, BIN $580
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

One of our own has many lovelies listed:
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZsh0ecrazy


----------



## rainyjewels

oh shoecrazy, why are you selling so many of your lovelies?? there are sooo many i want, wish i was your size!!! oh man those purple suede rolandos...*drooooool*


----------



## carlinha

blue catwoman, 39

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## carlinha

OMG shoecrazy, i want all your shoes... why oh why am i not 38-39?!??!?!!!

those blue glittart ron rons...


----------



## carlinha

GASP!!!  holy grail!!!  but $1500, and about 4 whole sizes too big 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## heat97

^^^ and insanely overpriced.


----------



## lulabee

^^  Has that person lost their everlovin' mind??? $1500.00


----------



## rainyjewels

a pair sold before for like $13XX something....guess they're very desirable!!!


----------



## karwood

carlinha said:


> GASP!!! holy grail!!! but $1500, and about 4 whole sizes too big
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NUDE-PATENT-PEEP-PLATFORM-40_W0QQitemZ280264407986QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
That is some serious price gouging! I know VP Nudes with red or burgandy toes are very much desired, but SERIOUSLY $1500 is !!


----------



## laureenthemean

OMG, gold Gwenissima! size 40, starting bid $200
http://cgi.ebay.com/GOLD-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

IF YOU Think that's price gouging....loook at this

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## illegallyblonde

laureenthemean said:


> Pewter python Simple, size 39.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Metallic-Python-Simple-Pumps-39-5_W0QQitemZ190249964657QQihZ009QQcategoryZ55781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Thanks - mine now!


----------



## ronsdiva

more_CHOOS said:


> IF YOU Think that's price gouging....loook at this
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Are they on crack!!???? Ok, the NP nudes are nice, but come on. $1500 and $1999??


----------



## JetSetGo!

illegallyblonde said:


> Thanks - mine now!



Congrats! Those are a score!


----------



## rdgldy

illegallyblonde-great deal-they're lovely

nude NPs for 2 grand-*seriously*??????!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Oooooo shoecrazy.... I wish I could cram my hooves into a 39 you've got so many beauties on the block. I don't think I could part with so many stunners.


----------



## Noegirl05

oh shoecrazy you and I are the exact same size!!! I see a few pair I might need!


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

Oh Shoecrazy - WHY OH WHY arent you a 37?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?

It's so unfair


----------



## lolitablue

Or a 39.5?????


----------



## rubyshoesday

Ack! I'm so jealous  lol You're mighty lucky, Noegirl05 



Noegirl05 said:


> oh shoecrazy you and I are the exact same size!!! I see a few pair I might need!


----------



## shoecrazy

Well at least I have one of the most common sizes out there!! 

Lilac pinups - I think these are meant for you Laureen! $499 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Oooh, I love them!  Hm, not sure about sizing, though...


----------



## shoecrazy

If they're the same as the Clichy 100, I went up a full size from my US size in those...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, that is what I have heard, but I think my short toes sometimes makes sizing weird.  I only went up half a size in my Rolandos instead of a full size.


----------



## carlinha

EB ROlando, 39.5

why why why can't my feet be larger?!?!?!??!!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## carlinha

rdgldy said:


> illegallyblonde-great deal-they're lovely
> 
> nude NPs for 2 grand-*seriously*??????!!!!!!!!!



i know.... ridiculous... i would rather wait 1-2 years


----------



## shoecrazy

^ Or just special order for 1/2 the price and wait 3-4 months!


----------



## rainyjewels

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-grey-suede-Rolando-pumps-shoes-39-5_W0QQitemZ310081615360QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item310081615360&_trkparms=72%3A1163%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

grey suede rolandos, 39.5, BIN $699

curiously i think the box says $429. $429?? ugh. so cheap back in the day. wonder how quickly rolandos increased in price?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think it's 429 Euros.  Retail in dollars was $610.


----------



## rainyjewels

lol laureen you seriously know everything.


----------



## rainyjewels

carlinha said:


> EB ROlando, 39.5
> 
> why why why can't my feet be larger?!?!?!??!!!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Blue-Leather-High-Heel-Shoes-Pumps_W0QQitemZ220277717561QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
ughhhhhhh i wish these were half size larger!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Yeah, that is what I have heard, but I think my short toes sometimes makes sizing weird. I only went up half a size in my Rolandos instead of a full size.


 
Me too.  My Rolandos and Clichy 100 (and Declics and Decollettes) are a half size up from my usual size.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Thanks!  Not sure whether I should be sad or relieved.  I don't think I have ever had so many things on my watch list before...


----------



## LavenderIce

I say relieved.  If they were too big you'd be sad.  If you're going to have something that pretty they should fit right.


----------



## lolitablue

Those gray suede Rolandos are beautiful!


----------



## Stinas

Oh Shoecrazyy...Im bidding on your Rolandos because im in love with them! lol


----------



## bagpunk

laureenthemean said:


> One of our own has many lovelies listed:
> http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZsh0ecrazy



oh wow so brave to start so low! i wish the green paillettes are my size!!


----------



## laureenthemean

LavenderIce said:


> I say relieved.  If they were too big you'd be sad.  If you're going to have something that pretty they should fit right.



Definitely.  I think I will pass this time around.  Thanks again for your help!


----------



## laureenthemean

Dark silver (black?) grease paint Simple 100 (thick heel), size 37, BIN $349
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sara999

ShoesInTheCity said:


> Oh Shoecrazy - WHY OH WHY arent you a 37?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?
> 
> It's so unfair


haha i feel the same way! but i'm happy she isn't or i'd have a negative balance on my bank account!!


----------



## shoecrazy

bagpunk said:


> oh wow so brave to start so low! i wish the green paillettes are my size!!



Brave...or just impatient. I'm getting sick of eBay so I just want to clean everything out with one fell swoop. The two pairs I'm ambivalent about selling (the blue glittart Ron Rons and purple suede Lady Gres) I started higher and nobody has bid yet.


----------



## shopalot

shoecrazy I would have cleaned you out if you were my size!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^Me too! My husband thanks your for being two sizes smaller than me, *shoecrazy*!


----------



## shoecrazy

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^Me too! My husband thanks your for being two sizes smaller than me, *shoecrazy*!



Ha! Well I must admit that my husband is one of the motivating forces behind my closet cleaning. He claims I have an addiction!


----------



## lulabee

^^ It's a _healthy_ addiction. At least thats how I need to justify it to my self.


----------



## heat97

yup^^^^^^ i agree tooo--- i mean there are much worse things out there to be addicted to!!  my df is soooo happy shoecrazy that you are not a 37..... i am not happy


----------



## *Magdalena*

Courtney, you know im your size...and you have so many beauties-but i am trying to be really really really good. it's a nightmare ush:


----------



## LavenderIce

shoecrazy said:


> Brave...or just impatient. I'm getting sick of eBay so I just want to clean everything out with one fell swoop. *The two pairs I'm ambivalent about selling (the blue glittart Ron Rons and purple suede Lady Gres) I started higher and nobody has bid yet*.


 
That's a good tactic C to possibly keep those two.  DH won't have to know the real reason if they don't sell.  If I was your size I would so bid on the purple suede LG, which BTW I was sad to see in your listing.


----------



## babypie

illegallyblonde said:


> Thanks - mine now!



OMG that was a bargain!  And my size! I'm _so _jealous   Don't forget modelling pics


----------



## Chins4

Blue Catwoman sz38

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Authentic-unw...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## techie81

^^ Love those!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Chins4 said:


> Blue Catwoman sz38
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Authentic-unworn-Christian-Louboutin-heels_W0QQitemZ180286735768QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180286735768&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
ahh...these are soo pretty!!!  how do they run???  im  usually 38.5-39..im thinking i wont fit in these...ush:


----------



## sara999

they run VERY narrow. or at least i have found that. my foot just kind of..oozes out the bottom of the top half in an unattractive way


----------



## LavenderIce

sara999 said:


> they run VERY narrow. or at least i have found that. my foot just kind of..oozes out the bottom of the top half in an unattractive way


 
Mine too!  And I found the T strap to be too loose.


----------



## ashakes

*Magdalena* said:


> ahh...these are soo pretty!!! how do they run??? im usually 38.5-39..im thinking i wont fit in these...ush:


 
Very narrow.  38 will not fit.  I need to still have them stretched some in the toe box area so there is no major ozzing as Sara described so well. lol  And, I have had them since the first day NAP got them. This shows you how lazy I am to make any alterations to my Louboutins. haha


----------



## *Magdalena*

thanks guys for the advice.  that's what i was afraid of...


----------



## Chins4

sara999 said:


> they run VERY narrow. or at least i have found that. my foot just kind of..oozes out the bottom of the top half in an unattractive way


 
So would you go up a half size or full size?


----------



## keya

Black patent Mad Mary size 41, BIN $599 (start $399)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^omg, another stunner!!! only 2 sizes too big


----------



## JetSetGo!

Those Mad Marys are a steal! 
And a 41 is so hard to come by....
if only I didn't already have them....


----------



## JetSetGo!

shoecrazy said:


> Ha! Well I must admit that my husband is one of the motivating forces behind my closet cleaning. He claims I have an addiction!



My husband and I have had this discussion on more than one occasion. Not fun. 

I salute your strength! Just don't go too (shoe)crazy and get rid of things you will wish you had in the future.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Gorgeous! Blue Leopard Pigalle 100 Size 39 $399 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Louboutin-P...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sara999

i'd LOVE a pair of mad mary's...but those are way too big!


----------



## *Magdalena*

so how many inserts and pads would i need to get the mad marys working for me??? hehehe :wondering...im 39


----------



## fieryfashionist

Omg, I'm the same size as shoecrazy in some of her lovely shoes!!   The black paillettes VPs (do I need them if I have the patents?!), brown satin crepe mouches, and wine patent simples are all my size!!


----------



## funandsun

JetSetGo! said:


> Those Mad Marys are a steal!
> And a 41 is so hard to come by....
> if only I didn't already have them....


 
OMG!!  My size and gone already!!!  That does it!  I CANNOT leave my computer!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Oh no! I am sorry!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Red En Passant Size 41 BIN $299
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=360085978589&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=023
Someone please buy these so I don't.


----------



## funandsun

JetSetGo! said:


> Red En Passant Size 41 BIN $299
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=360085978589&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=023
> Someone please buy these so I don't.


 
I was going to when they first listed but I'm a little hesitant about the 'orange marks' on the shoes.  I was going to ask for more pictures.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Good eye! I didn't notice that before. I see a couple of them I wonder what they are from &#8211; or if they can be cleaned off...


----------



## JetSetGo!

laureenthemean said:


> OMG, gold Gwenissima! size 40, starting bid $200
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GOLD-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I got more pix of these, thought I'd post for anyone who's interested.


----------



## rdgldy

the are beautiful-may need to watch these!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Ack! I can't believe I missed these. You never see them in a 41 




keya said:


> Black patent Mad Mary size 41, BIN $599 (start $399)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Mad-Mary-Patent-Heels-Shoes-Sz-41_W0QQitemZ200252879801QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 8seventeen19

J & Shoe- My husband KNOWS BETTER not to have that convo with me. He knows that's a quick trip for him to the hospital


----------



## rainyjewels

brown suede defils, sz 40, BIN $399

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Defil-Pumps-Shoes-Heels-40-10_W0QQitemZ180286998892QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180286998892&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## rainyjewels

cute flats "mumbai"? - sz 40, BIN $399

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBOUTIN-MUMBAI-shoes-40-us-10-uk-6-5-new_W0QQitemZ300256290140QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300256290140&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## rainyjewels

black patent iowa mary janes, sz 39.5, BIN $495

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-IOWA-Pumps-Shoes-39-5_W0QQitemZ320296464770QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320296464770&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## rubyshoesday

I wish the NP's that came in this style of fabric came in this colour... I only ever saw the red/yellow and the dark purple NP's, but that blue is really pretty.




rainyjewels said:


> cute flats "mumbai"? - sz 40, BIN $399
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBOUTIN-MUMBAI-shoes-40-us-10-uk-6-5-new_W0QQitemZ300256290140QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300256290140&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## rainyjewels

i know! it's very cute!

not sure if these have been posted, but used lapanos, sz 40, BIN $425, starting bid $199

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Lapano-Booties-40_W0QQitemZ280264487961QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280264487961&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## rubyshoesday

Sorry if these have already been posted....

Nude Yo-Yo 100mm 39
BIN $499
Looks like a pair of store display or returns

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rubyshoesday

Wine Patent Rolando's 39
NIB Starting at $475
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-RED-ROLANDO-HEELS_W0QQitemZ220277440124QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Robocoptina 38
BIN $455
NIB
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Why oh why must I take at least a 40 in CL????


----------



## Stinas

Helmut - Black Patent - Size 38.5


----------



## Stinas

Rolando - Grey Suede - Size 39.5


----------



## rainyjewels

stinas - i think i posted these a couple pages back. they're sooooo gorgeous - i wish they were half size bigger!!!!


----------



## ylime

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...=39:1|66:4|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Cork Catenita 40.5 BIN $450


----------



## JetSetGo!

shoeaddictklw said:


> J & Shoe- My husband KNOWS BETTER not to have that convo with me. He knows that's a quick trip for him to the hospital


----------



## laureenthemean

Black suede Rolando, size 40.5 BIN $569
http://cgi.ebay.com/Exquisite-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

EB Declic size 35, BIN $700
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Pink satin platform d'Orsay (anyone know what this style is called?), size 39.5, starting bid $149
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JuneHawk

laureenthemean said:


> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> *EB Declic size 35, BIN $700*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-DECLIC-100-ELECTRIC-BLUE-SUEDE-35_W0QQitemZ350096511960QQihZ022QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Why can't they be a 38 or 38.5???


----------



## shoecrazy

JetSetGo! said:


> shoecrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Well I must admit that my husband is one of the motivating forces behind my closet cleaning. He claims I have an addiction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband and I have had this discussion on more than one occasion. Not fun.
> 
> I salute your strength! Just don't go too (shoe)crazy and get rid of things you will wish you had in the future.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I'm trying hard not to. I've made this mistake before. Most of the shoes I'm selling never gave me the CL shivers so I don't think I'll miss them. The one exception is the wine patent Rolandos but I've only worn them once and I'm not so good at walking in them. I survived 6 hours in them, including some dancing, but I just don't think my feet were made for Rolandos - esp. patent ones. I love the taupe O Mys too but I've had them for several months and have never worn them. I also love the python Fontanetes but they were uncomfortable.

I think that by drastically thinning out my collection I'll wear and appreciate the ones I still have even more. (Or at least that's what I'm telling myself!)


----------



## funandsun

JetSetGo! said:


> Red En Passant Size 41 BIN $299
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=360085978589&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=023
> Someone please buy these so I don't.


 
Deceptive Seller!!!! Buyer beware!!
Ok, so I asked for more pictures because in the description he says that there are orange marks on the shoes.  He had two pictures of the actual shoes showing some of the marks.
So what does he do?  He pulls all the pictures OFF of the listing EXCEPT the stock photo!!!!  And, he didn't respond to my question.
The seller is *zabumafu*


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Ewe....

That's going to be a case of the negative feedback for sure!

Thanks for the warning. I hope none of our girls buy them...


----------



## karwood

Stinas said:


> Rolando - Grey Suede - Size 39.5


 
Those are GORGEOUS!!!!! If they were a 39, I would go for them. DO you think I can make a 39.5 work for me?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Karwood- those are INSANE!!! I WISH they were my size! I about cried when I saw they weren't! A half size?? PSh! I'd go for it!


----------



## singtong

bargain! or so i think, never seen this style though, so I'm guessing that it is very old

x


----------



## karwood

shoeaddictklw said:


> Karwood- those are INSANE!!! I WISH they were my size! I about cried when I saw they weren't! A half size?? PSh! I'd go for it!


 
I am seriously thinking about getting them. If I add inserts, it should be OK, right?


----------



## techie81

karwood said:


> I am seriously thinking about getting them. If I add inserts, it should be OK, right?



My red pair is a half size too big but with heel grips, they're good to go...they're TDF, get them!!!


----------



## rainyjewels

karwood said:


> I am seriously thinking about getting them. If I add inserts, it should be OK, right?


 
ha, they should definitely be okay with inserts. for SURE. i'm a 40 and was contemplating whether i can get away with them if i do a ton of stretching, but I'm holding out for the bronze...


----------



## meggyg8r

oh *karwood* those are TDF... DO IT!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Patent Castillana $495 Size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## heat97

karwood def go for it!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Purple/Burgundy Patent Clichy Strass Size 38 Starting $299
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

i don't know whether I should be sad or glad that none of the steals come up in my size!


----------



## carlinha

karwood said:


> I am seriously thinking about getting them. If I add inserts, it should be OK, right?



i think a half size larger is DEFINITELY do-able!!!  heel grips, tip toes, whatever!  easier to work with than too small... get them!!!  they are beautiful!


----------



## karwood

I DID IT! I BOUGHT THE GRAY SUEDE ROLANDOS!


----------



## carlinha

laureenthemean said:


> EB Declic size 35, BIN $700
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-DECLIC-100-ELECTRIC-BLUE-SUEDE-35_W0QQitemZ350096511960QQihZ022QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



do you think i can make these work - i am size 36... i want them so badly!!!  

if anyone has suede declics, please advice me on how they fit... can i stretch them enough 1 whole size up without killing my feet??


----------



## carlinha

karwood said:


> I DID IT! I BOUGHT THE GRAY SUEDE ROLANDOS!



YAYYYYYYYYYYYYY KARWOOD, CONGRATS!!!  modeling shots AS SOON AS THEY ARRIVE!!!


----------



## funandsun

karwood said:


> I DID IT! I BOUGHT THE GRAY SUEDE ROLANDOS!


 
They are stunning!!  Can't wait to see modeling pics!  Congrats!


----------



## Chins4

karwood said:


> I DID IT! I BOUGHT THE GRAY SUEDE ROLANDOS!


  Can't wait for pics, they are SO damn gorgeous!


----------



## karwood

*Thank you, Ladies!!! *I was not planning on buying any CLs today, but I guess this is what happens when your "browse" around in this thread Oh, I will definitely post modeling pics soon as I receive them


----------



## Raffaluv

karwood said:


> I DID IT! I BOUGHT THE GRAY SUEDE ROLANDOS!


 

OMG they are gorgeous!!!  Please post modeling pics, soooo happy for you!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Wow, congrats* karwood!! *Those are smoking!! Are these the same color as the declics for pre-order on Saks? If so, I want!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Congrats *Kar*!!!!!  they are amazingly beautiful!!  half a size up wont matter that much especially once you put heel grips or any pads in there...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LOLA 41. Sorry if they have already been posted.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1220899799605&ev19=1:2


----------



## Tampachic

YAY KARWOOD!
I love them.  Congrats.


----------



## Stinas

karwood said:


> I DID IT! I BOUGHT THE GRAY SUEDE ROLANDOS!


YAY!!!!!!!!!!!  They are TDF!!!!
The half size bigger should be fine with inserts.


----------



## Stinas

funandsun said:


> Deceptive Seller!!!! Buyer beware!!
> Ok, so I asked for more pictures because in the description he says that there are orange marks on the shoes. He had two pictures of the actual shoes showing some of the marks.
> So what does he do? He pulls all the pictures OFF of the listing EXCEPT the stock photo!!!! And, he didn't respond to my question.
> The seller is *zabumafu*


Ohhh!!!  Good to know.  WE should warn everyone about shady sellers.


----------



## sneezz

laureenthemean said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-DECLIC-100-ELECTRIC-BLUE-SUEDE-35_W0QQitemZ350096511960QQihZ022QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Omg, .  I think those might fit me, I'm normally a 5.


----------



## funandsun

funandsun said:


> Deceptive Seller!!!! Buyer beware!!
> Ok, so I asked for more pictures because in the description he says that there are orange marks on the shoes. He had two pictures of the actual shoes showing some of the marks.
> So what does he do? He pulls all the pictures OFF of the listing EXCEPT the stock photo!!!! And, he didn't respond to my question.
> The seller is *zabumafu*


 
Well, he put the pictures back up.  Maybe he got wind of this forum???  I still didn't get any response to my question...


----------



## ronsdiva

karwood said:


> *Thank you, Ladies!!! *I was not planning on buying any CLs today, but I guess this is what happens when your "browse" around in this thread Oh, I will definitely post modeling pics soon as I receive them



Congrats Karwood. Looking forward to seeing your pics when you get them.


----------



## morfoula

graffiti pigalle
http://cgi.ebay.com/Graffiti-Gold-P...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## techie81

Congrats, karwood!!! They're TDF :O


----------



## rdgldy

gorgeous shoes, Karwood!


----------



## meggyg8r

woohoo! party for *Karwood*!!!!  Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## LaDonna

red yoyo zeppa's 39 bin $280 free s&h
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Christian-Louboutin-yoyo-zeppa-red-peep-to-39_W0QQitemZ120303426875QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120303426875&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## LaDonna

*karwood* congrats on the rolandos....so pretty


----------



## ShiShi

I'm totally in love with those gray Rolandos.  I can't wait to see modeling pics Karwood!


----------



## shoecrazy

Red eel decolletes 36.5 ending in 15 hrs, currently at $184.49

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-CHRISTIAN-...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## snf8

yay. just an update for all those who have helped me in my search for my en passants. last week i finally broke down and got the black ones (even though i was realllly wanting the nude) when they popped up in my size and i just called and they said the order should be shipped soon they have already printed the packing slip so i think barneys may have come through this time!!! yay!!!


----------



## rdgldy

yay!


----------



## morfoula

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## xegbl

Karwood: Grats on the grey rolandos, they're so special!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Wedges 39.5 $293.90

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1220914671782&ev19=1:2


----------



## rainyjewels

wow great deal!


----------



## authenticplease

They are gone!


----------



## *Magdalena*

the return of the "Monstrosity" hehehe ...sorry guys, i just had to post this-this one looks a little more "shaven" than the black version we used to see....







http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...pa-platform-pumps/SEARCH/301164501/detail.fly


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^ My lil sis have a pillow that looks like this and it says princess!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

These are a little bit pricey, but there is a BO. Who knows she may have been sitting on them for a minute. Nude NP 36

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

Yes I remember her posting it awhile back...weren't they selling for $770 on NM.com a few months ago?


----------



## techie81

*Magdalena* said:


> the return of the "Monstrosity" hehehe ...sorry guys, i just had to post this-this one looks a little more "shaven" than the black version we used to see....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...pa-platform-pumps/SEARCH/301164501/detail.fly



Ooooh, in my size...yay?


----------



## rdgldy

ugh!


----------



## *Magdalena*

techie...you should totally get them!!!!


----------



## techie81

*Magdalena* said:


> techie...you should totally get them!!!!



My spoiled cat does need a new toy...


----------



## *Magdalena*

hahahaha...good one!


----------



## evolkatie

those shoes make my leg itch


----------



## rainyjewels

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...gner-cat20022-4294964377/301322201/detail.fly

leopard wallis MJ wedges, 40.5 and 41, $568


----------



## rdgldy

JetSetGo! said:


> Black Patent Castillana $495 Size 37.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLK-PATENT-PUMPS-W-WRAPPED-BOW-HEEL_W0QQitemZ180286734883QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

but why are they never my size!!!!!!!


----------



## ledaatomica

40.5 Dominettas .. rare starting at $350
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290259382221

and ever so magnificent Binoeuds .. *sigh* 40.5 starting bid $24 (new seller) 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120303524392


----------



## rdgldy

lovely^
but TOO big......


----------



## carlinha

it seems to me like all the amazing deals right now are either size 39-40: TOO BIG
or 35: TOO SMALL!!!


aaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

but probably my wallet is grateful.  not my heart


----------



## ledaatomica

^ oh boy tell me about it. My heart stops every time I see the binoeuds until I realize they are not even close to my size.


----------



## 8seventeen19

jimmyshoogirl said:


> These are a little bit pricey, but there is a BO. Who knows she may have been sitting on them for a minute. Nude NP 36
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Nude-Patent-No-Prive-Heels-35-5-36_W0QQitemZ110285827079QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
These are Javaboos


----------



## javaboo

Oh yeah they are. I priced them at whatever price I found similar at on eBay.

I got to closet clean...DH is gonna kill me when he sees the cc this month!


----------



## *Magdalena*

cant sleep....:weird: ...so im browsing looking for deals-here's one








size 38.5  SALE $432.50
http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=LADYGRESSUEDE!LOU&csurl=%2Fistar%2Easp%3Fa%3D29%26dept%3DF%26manufacturer%3DLOU%26category%3DSAL%26


----------



## evolkatie

bin 199 sz 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

don't know the name but they remind me of yoyos.


----------



## laureenthemean

Red patent Clichy 100, size 40, starting bid $250
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Purple suede boots size 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## authenticplease

*Magdalena* said:


> the return of the "Monstrosity" hehehe ...sorry guys, i just had to post this-this one looks a little more "shaven" than the black version we used to see....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...pa-platform-pumps/SEARCH/301164501/detail.fly


 
They remind me of the Monsters......Elmo, Zoe, Cookie Monster.....from Sesame Street.


----------



## rubyshoesday

Oooo... Those red patent Clichy are something else, definitely keeping them in my watch list. What's the word on sizing for Clichy's?





laureenthemean said:


> Red patent Clichy 100, size 40, starting bid $250
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Red-Patent-Clichy-Pumps-NEW-Sz40-9_W0QQitemZ200253249647QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200253249647&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A10|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Purple suede boots size 39.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PURPLE-SUEDE-HIGH-BOOTS-39-5-9-5_W0QQitemZ330269496198QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330269496198&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A10|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think for most people it's a whole size up.


----------



## rubyshoesday

^^^ So, just to clarify,  if you generally take a 39 in CL you'd need a 40 for the clichy?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^39.5.  Or, whatever your Rolando size is.


----------



## rubyshoesday

^^^ Ahh now I'm on the trolly! Thanks for the sizing info


----------



## laureenthemean

I just saw your sizing info, and it looks like they're your size...Good luck!  I really love the red Clichy.


----------



## rubyshoesday

Thank you for all your help, I'm going to keep a close eye on them, I'd bid now, but there's still 6 days left, so I'll stalk them from my watch list! *fingers crossed*


----------



## Stinas

Pigalle - Magenta - Size 37 - TPFer!!!​


----------



## rubyshoesday

Pewter Clichy 100mm
38.5 NIB
Apprx. $500 OBO (they're 249 GBP)
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Metallic-Silver-Clichy-Shoes-NIB_W0QQitemZ190239441206QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190239441206&_trkparms=72%3A1089%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## snf8

i love the clichy, but pewter just confuses me...i never know what id wear it with.


----------



## rubyshoesday

^^^ I agree, it's one of those funny colours that's between two colours if you know what I mean... I think I would probably wear it with anything black on the bottom or jeans. What I do like about it is it's reflective property, if you notice in the pics sometimes it looks more silver and sometimes it looks more gold depending on the light.


----------



## Chins4

EB Kid New Simples sz39

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## javaboo

I have pewter simples and I wear them with browns and blue jeans. I like that they give them a nice twist on things.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Chins4 said:


> EB Kid New Simples sz39
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-New-Simple-Pumps-IT-39-UK-6-675_W0QQitemZ150292533272QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150292533272&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Careful, those are FAKE New Simples -- the platform is not how it's supposed to look; the heel is completely off; and the color/shade of blue is also amiss.


----------



## JetSetGo!

A total steal! 
Luggage Brown Declic 39 BIN $175 (gently worn)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Red Patent Clichy 40 TDF!!!! $250 starting
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Why, oh why, can't these be a 41!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

foxycleopatra said:


> Careful, those are FAKE New Simples -- the platform is not how it's supposed to look; the heel is completely off; and the color/shade of blue is also amiss.



I agree, definitely fakes.


----------



## authenticplease

I received a catalog from Loehmann's yesterday and on page 8, They have a pair of CL at the bottom front of the page.....purple suede with white stitching.....has anyone ever bought CLs from there....I did not know they carried them.....it is supposed to be their designer shoe event...Chloe,givenchy, john galliano, cl, mj, paul smith, etc...prices from 199.99 to 529.99....I also received an additional 20% off coupon.....does anyone know about CLs there?


----------



## authenticplease

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446174783&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1220965372492&ev19=1:1

CLs at Saks.....Lola Flores in a 41 for $240ish.


----------



## lulabee

JetSetGo! said:


> A total steal!
> Luggage Brown Declic 39 BIN $175 (gently worn)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> I slept right through these!!


----------



## evolkatie

I really wanted to BIN these but I really shouldnt
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

38 bin 275 black mouches


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Oh, if only those were half a size larger...


----------



## evolkatie

Don't they run a little large because of the material?


----------



## laureenthemean

I found them TTS.  The Ambrosina might be a bit more forgiving.


----------



## keya

JetSetGo! said:


> A total steal!
> Luggage Brown Declic 39 BIN $175 (gently worn)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Beautiful-Fall-Brown-Declic-Heel-39_W0QQitemZ320297204841QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320297204841&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Wow!


----------



## authenticplease

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-cut-out-BOOTIES-platform-shoes-37-5_W0QQitemZ270274275245QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270274275245&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

These are great.....37.5 and starting at 199.


----------



## bugslife

Shoecrazy, what size are you in American.  Want to make sure you're my size.


----------



## lolitablue

Great job ladies!! All these deals and *bay sales are great!!


----------



## shoecrazy

bugslife said:


> Shoecrazy, what size are you in American.  Want to make sure you're my size.



I'm a US 8.


----------



## bugslife

Thank you ^^^^


----------



## mistyknightwin

Awww I know I missed a lot of deals while on vacation but I am back and ready to find my babies!!


----------



## Missrocks

evolkatie said:


> I really wanted to BIN these but I really shouldnt
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-2008-Black-Chiffon-Platform-38_W0QQitemZ320297202812QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 38 bin 275 black mouches


 

I spent two hours last night debating about whether these would work, but after I read Laureens sizing advice, I didn't think I could swing the whole size up.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think it would have been really loose.  I am a US 8.5 and I could fit my foot into the 38, but it was really tight all over, so I think they are TTS.  I think that lvpiggy has them in her true size and they were still a bit loose, so you made the right decision.


----------



## Missrocks

^ Thanks, that makes me feel better. I was really regretting this morning..


----------



## afcgirl

The red satin glitter VPs are still on Portero.com for $725 in a size 38.5:

http://www.portero.com/cgi-bin/ncom...fnbr=97795928&prmenbr=66292034&aunbr=98142638


----------



## techie81

afcgirl said:


> the red satin glitter vps are still on portero.com for $725 in a size 38.5:
> 
> http://www.portero.com/cgi-bin/ncom...fnbr=97795928&prmenbr=66292034&aunbr=98142638



gorgeous...


----------



## afcgirl

^^^ Here is a pic :


----------



## shoecrazy

I absolutely love those and have had them bookmarked on Portero for a while...but I know I wouldn't wear them that often.


----------



## laureenthemean

EB Rolando, size 38.5, starting bid $579
http://cgi.ebay.com/Chritstian-Loub...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

Cheetah patent Rolande, size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## surlygirl

black patent skimmers, 36.5, $277

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446174766&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709713&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1220988041545&ev19=1:1


----------



## hmwe46

Burma Very Prive Grey 37.5

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod42660006&cmCat=search&searchType=


----------



## meggyg8r

afcgirl said:


> ^^^ Here is a pic :


 
OMG I would totally feel like Dorothy in those!!!! I LOVE THOSE!!!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

I am seriously considering these.  How do VPs run??  And why am I so in love with these shoes??

Has anyone used this Portero.com site??


----------



## shoecrazy

If you're looking for Dorothy shoes, try these!


----------



## meggyg8r

those heels are too high for me though


----------



## xpiscesx

keya said:


> Black patent Mad Mary size 41, BIN $599 (start $399)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 


 i have been looking for these shoes for months...i could cry that i missed these


----------



## laureenthemean

Black patent Rolande, size 37.5
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## caracas

sz 38 , $422
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat211103cat211105cat221007


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Got 'em! Thanks!


----------



## shoecrazy

I swear, MPA, you have the radar for all the good deals - you have all the greatest eBay and sale finds!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Yeah but unfortunately they add up and I get in trouble LOL!


----------



## *Magdalena*

36.5 $277.90
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446174766&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709713&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1220999843403&ev19=1:1


----------



## *Magdalena*

congrats MPA on scoring a great deal!! yaay


----------



## funandsun

shoecrazy said:


> I swear, MPA, you have the radar for all the good deals - you have all the greatest eBay and sale finds!


 
I agree!!  I'm jealous!  I curse my big feet!!!!!!


----------



## afcgirl

meggyg8r said:


> I am seriously considering these. How do VPs run?? And why am I so in love with these shoes??
> 
> Has anyone used this Portero.com site??


 
I wear a 9 US and I wear a 40 in VPs (which is my typical CL size).  

I have heard good things about Portero but have never bought from them.  I am told that they only carry authentic designer items.  If anyone disagrees, please correct me.


----------



## JetSetGo!

afcgirl said:


> I wear a 9 US and I wear a 40 in VPs (which is my typical CL size).
> 
> I have heard good things about Portero but have never bought from them.  I am told that they only carry authentic designer items.  If anyone disagrees, please correct me.



I believe that is a highly reputable site.


----------



## rdgldy

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-In-Bo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

BIN $360


----------



## rdgldy

cheetah rolande 37.5, starrting $250

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## palmbeachdiva

CL Sale at footcandyshoes.com






http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...sp?a=29&dept=F&manufacturer=LOU&category=SAL&
LADYGRESSUEDE Regular Price: $865.00 Sale: $432.50
Size 8.5 only

******************************







http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...sp?a=29&dept=F&manufacturer=LOU&category=SAL&

DISCOTEKA - PATENT ANKLE STRAP SANDAL 
Our Price: $740.00 
Sale Price: $370.00 
Sizes 6, 7.5, 8. 8.5, 10 & 10.5

******************************************






http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...sp?a=29&dept=F&manufacturer=LOU&category=SAL&
ALTA ARIELLE LEOPARD- LEOPARD PLATFORM BOOT 
Our Price: $1,525.00 
Sale Price: $762.50 
Sizes 6 & 9

***************************************




http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...sp?a=29&dept=F&manufacturer=LOU&category=SAL&
FULLY PRIVE - SUEDE WEDGE MARY JANE 
Our Price: $820.00 
Sale Price: $410.00 
Sizes: 7, 8.5, 9.5, 10, 10.5

*********************************

These are the highlights from the sale, they have a few more styles on sale.


----------



## laureenthemean

Black kid Materna, size 36, BIN $220 (from a tPFer)
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-Chris...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Black patent En Passant 120, size 40. starting bid $100
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Red patent Rolando, size 37, starting bid $428
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## evolkatie

why aren't those lady gres 38s


----------



## *Magdalena*

sale $431 size 35.5
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod19510042&cmCat=search


----------



## *Magdalena*

size 39 sale $275
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mId=prod51180058&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE


----------



## more_CHOOS

sz 41.5 BIN$ 149.99

an older style?  cute!





http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Linen-Lizard-LOUBOUTIN-Shoes-Heels-41-1-2-11-1-2_W0QQitemZ320297570195QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320297570195&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## more_CHOOS

Maternas (used) BIN $220  TPF'er!!!

sz 36

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Materna-Shoes-36_W0QQitemZ180287673652QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180287673652&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## techie81

*Magdalena* said:


> sale $431 size 35.5
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod19510042&cmCat=search



Those are super cute...too pricey for wedges though (for me)


----------



## xegbl

*Magdalena* said:


> size 39 sale $275
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mId=prod51180058&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE


 
Oh... they're gone...


----------



## rubyshoesday

Nude/Lace Yo-Yo Zeppa
37.5 NIB
$549 or $599 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## oo_let_me_see

evolkatie said:


> why aren't those lady gres 38s



I feel you.  I returned those Lady Gres to Foot Candy because they were a 1/2 too big.


----------



## caracas

Congrats MPA!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

size 36.5 Sale $430

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mId=prod53510036&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE


----------



## JuneHawk

Those Lady Gres are very tempting....


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^i know,if only they were a different color. how comfy are Lady gres usually? i have no experience with them


----------



## evolkatie

they always reminded me of a VP? but if they are very painful, they're pretty enough to ignore the pain


----------



## palmbeachdiva

*Magdalena* said:


> size 36.5 Sale $430
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mId=prod53510036&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE


 
Gone already....


----------



## JuneHawk

As are the lady gres


----------



## compulsivepurse

Whoa, MPA good buy!  Of course they pop up as I'm in the car so I didn't see them! I am so jealous! *In a friendly way


----------



## shoecrazy

They're back - size 38 pink mouches
$426
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod32900020


----------



## Cyrano

Steva (I think that's the name; still learning about the various styles)
Green Suede
Size 36 
Buy It Now: $495

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

Not sure if I posted these before...too lazy to look back.

Pigalle - Magenta - NIB - Size 38 - TPFer!​



Simple - Size 38.5 - Pink/Bubble gum - TPFer!
W/Red Vibram soles!


​


----------



## keya

shoecrazy said:


> They're back - size 38 pink mouches
> $426
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod32900020



Oooh, so pretty, and such a great price too! (They're gone now, though)


----------



## keya

Tiger Decolletes (used, resoled with red Vibram) size 37, BIN $349.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Raffaluv

rubyshoesday said:


> Argh, I'm always a day late and a buck short to the Barney's sale... I really wanted those python Priviatas  It's rare to find the larger sizes on sale *le sigh*


 

Hey Rubyshoes - i got my cancel email from Barneys today  ooh well, we know their track record   there are a pair of gorgeous privatitas in pink/bronze at Bergdorfs in a 40 though but i really like the blue so much more...oh & theyre $534 at Bergs as opposed to $425 at Barneys! 

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat211103cat211105cat221007








Zoom View


----------



## *Magdalena*

I already have these and I love them!!!




size 40 Sale $534 from $1095 GREAT DEAL!!!
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod31360122&cmCat=search


----------



## *Magdalena*

raffa---you beat me to it lol


----------



## surlygirl

Gone! I wish I had a webcam set up in the BG online stockroom. Lots of random CLs popping up lately!


----------



## Raffaluv

*Magdalena* said:


> raffa---you beat me to it lol


 


Sooo funny, Shoecrazy the one that got me snoopin' around in Bergdorfs  Love that webcam idea!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

On Sale $322
sizes 37 and 38
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod28840006&cmCat=search


----------



## funandsun

Black Vernice size 38  Cute for $229.99 obo



http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## funandsun

I want these!  I hate my big feet!!  Size 37  BIN $349.99



http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## b00mbaka

Cipria D'Orsay 38.5 BIN $299






http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

funandsun said:


> I want these!  I hate my big feet!!  Size 37  BIN $349.99
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



OMG... so not fair!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Magdalena* said:


> size 39 sale $275
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mId=prod51180058&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE


 
they're baaack!!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Aww Raffa that sucks, but as everyone says shopping the Barney's sale is always guilt free! Oh and I know what you mean about the blue. I missed these BG ones too, though I'm not as disappointed since they're +$100 more than Barney's. C'est la vie as they say...




Raffaluv said:


> Hey Rubyshoes - i got my cancel email from Barneys today  ooh well, we know their track record  there are a pair of gorgeous privatitas in pink/bronze at Bergdorfs in a 40 though but i really like the blue so much more...oh & theyre $534 at Bergs as opposed to $425 at Barneys!
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat211103cat211105cat221007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom View


----------



## ally143

Raffaluv said:


> Hey Rubyshoes - i got my cancel email from Barneys today  ooh well, we know their track record   there are a pair of gorgeous privatitas in pink/bronze at Bergdorfs in a 40 though but i really like the blue so much more...oh & theyre $534 at Bergs as opposed to $425 at Barneys!
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat211103cat211105cat221007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom View



What a deal!!! I was too late!!!


----------



## LaDonna

wasn't someone looking for these 






http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

Black patent Clichy Strass, size 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Black Mouche, size 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## ashakes

rubyshoesday said:


> Aww Raffa that sucks, but as everyone says shopping the Barney's sale is always guilt free! Oh and I know what you mean about the blue. I missed these BG ones too, though I'm not as disappointed since they're +$100 more than Barney's. C'est la vie as they say...


 
I returned those size 40 privatitas to NM.  *They were supposed to be damaged out.*  They were in terrible condition regardless of what sale price they were.  The heels had scratches all over.  NM.com is hopeless. They have no regard for their customers and think they can just keep on passing that crap to another buyer.

I hope for the new buyer's sake that they were a different size 40, but I doubt it.   So, if they were the ones I returned, be glad somebody beat you to it. LOL


----------



## laureenthemean

^^The pink Mouche (size 38) wasn't in the best shape either.  Kind of dirty.  They had already been returned 3 or 4 times when I returned them, and it looks like they've been returned once or twice afterward too.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I returned those Mouches too! The whole back side was dirty, inside and out. I can't believe they keep putting them back up for sale on their website.


----------



## carlinha

LaDonna said:


> wasn't someone looking for these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-ARIELLA-Studded-Boots-Shoes-8_W0QQitemZ120304203904QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120304203904&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



OMG YES THAT WAS ME!!!!  i am size 36.5 though, but they may work if they run small, and i can always wear thick socks... 

THANK YOU!  you are an angel!!!:okay:


----------



## ashakes

Laureen and MPA, it's really hit or miss.  Overall, I'm very anti-NM online. lol  Their customer service is subpar and they recycle shoes that should be sent to Last Call if anything.  I don't have damaged shoes being sent to me with Saks.com.  

I could go on and on about NM online and their sale shoes, their CS department, and attitude. LOL


----------



## *Magdalena*

SALE $333 size 40
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mId=prod48430003&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE


----------



## Raffaluv

ashakes said:


> I returned those size 40 privatitas to NM. *They were supposed to be damaged out.* They were in terrible condition regardless of what sale price they were. The heels had scratches all over. NM.com is hopeless. They have no regard for their customers and think they can just keep on passing that crap to another buyer.
> 
> I hope for the new buyer's sake that they were a different size 40, but I doubt it.  So, if they were the ones I returned, be glad somebody beat you to it. LOL


 
Thank you ashakes for letting us know, shame on them!


----------



## rainyjewels

*Magdalena* said:


> SALE $333 size 40
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mId=prod48430003&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE


 
awww gone already!!! thanks for posting mag...these are sooo cute!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Ugh, isn't that annoying/frustrating? Well I thank you, *ashakes *and *laureenthemean*, as you two have done the impossible and made me glad I missed a sale shoe  lol I may have to put blinders on from now on for the strays that seem to keep popping up....




ashakes said:


> I returned those size 40 privatitas to NM. *They were supposed to be damaged out.* They were in terrible condition regardless of what sale price they were. The heels had scratches all over. NM.com is hopeless. They have no regard for their customers and think they can just keep on passing that crap to another buyer.
> 
> I hope for the new buyer's sake that they were a different size 40, but I doubt it.  So, if they were the ones I returned, be glad somebody beat you to it. LOL


----------



## snf8

my en passants from barneys were cancelled today. AFTER i called and CONFIRMED they were being shipped. boo hoo barneys!


----------



## laureenthemean

Burgundy(?) graffiti Pigalle 100, size 38, $419 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## evolkatie

passing these super good deal along
37 wallis bin 269
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

was going to push the button but i don think i can make a half size down work comfortably


----------



## heat97

^^^ these run small right?


----------



## evolkatie

i'm assuming they fit like simples since its just a simple w/ a strap. some people TTS, some half up


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^That's what I've heard.


----------



## heat97

hmmmmmmm did you have to tell me the truth...... lol

quick tell me they are just going to be too small


----------



## evolkatie

just buy them


----------



## JuneHawk

I despise NM online and I think their brick and mortar stores are not much better because of their whole credit card thing.  It's a shame they are pretty much the only store that sells Manolos online and there are only two other stores in my area that sell the IN store.  I refuse to use the NM credit card and be charged outrageously high interest fees.  Shady business practices all over if you ask me.


----------



## afcgirl

^^^ FYI to those who buy from Neimans online, DON'T DO IT!!!  Purchase instead from Bergdorf's website (same inventory), you will pay *NO TAXES *(as long as you don't live in New York)!!!

The reason is that Bergdorfs only has a store in New York and cannot tax its out-of-state customers.  Neimans has stores all over the country.


----------



## JuneHawk

afcgirl said:


> ^^^ FYI to those who buy from Neimans online, DON'T DO IT!!!  Purchase instead from Bergdorf's website (same inventory), you will pay *NO TAXES *(as long as you don't live in New York)!!!



They don't always have the same inventory but I always order from BG instead of NM whenever I can.  I have had lots of issues with NM online and only one successful order so I don't really have anything nice to say about them.  Their CS is definitely lacking.


----------



## evolkatie

You also pay taxes at BG if you live in TX...

It was a shocking surprise when I saw the word TAX on my invoice


----------



## afcgirl

^^^ You really shouldn't have to unless there is a bergdorfs there.  I would call them next time.


----------



## evolkatie

I think their return facility is in Tx. There's no way around tax since they have a physical building in the state


----------



## JuneHawk

You pay taxes if you live in TX because that's where their headquarters are (at least for online purchases).


----------



## shoecrazy

These are cute and only $168 (size 38)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## shoecrazy

Ending in 2 hours BNIB red rolandos - 39 currently $475
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220277440124


----------



## afcgirl

evolkatie said:


> I think their return facility is in Tx. There's no way around tax since they have a physical building in the state


 
Oh, I didn't know that.  That's too bad.


----------



## heat97

i never pay tax from Neiman's --- gotta love jersey.


----------



## heat97

evolkatie said:


> just buy them


 

hahahahahha


----------



## evolkatie

Hmm they're still there... I'm seroiusly tempted. I know the length would fit me but they might be tight on my toes... But the low heel is really going to make things super tight for me 

heat, if i remember right your foot is a little smaller than mine. if it's a shoe you've been eying, you should get it


----------



## heat97

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

so beautiful


----------



## heat97

evolkatie said:


> Hmm they're still there... I'm seroiusly tempted. I know the length would fit me but they might be tight on my toes... But the low heel is really going to make things super tight for me
> 
> heat, if i remember right your foot is a little smaller than mine. if it's a shoe you've been eying, you should get it


 
hmmm i concerned about the toe box too.  you are a 37 too right?


----------



## evolkatie

heat97 said:


> hmmm i concerned about the toe box too.  You are a 37 too right?



37.5


----------



## caracas

Hi Ladies! Can I ask for your help with these.  I wear a size 9 1/2 US and I would like to get these but I am not sure about the sizing?  Will these be to big?  I think they run big right?  TIA



http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mId=prod48430003&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE


----------



## heat97

i found them tts.


----------



## surlygirl

I agree. If you're a 9.5 US, the largest you would want to go in that style is a 40.


----------



## caracas

^^Thanks ladies for the quick responce!


----------



## heat97

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446181164&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709487&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1221160628053&ev19=1:1

Africa Queen Size 38.5 309.90


----------



## candyny

I got these last season (first pair of cls) and I am an 8 and bought the 7.5 and they were slightly tight, but w/socks and walking around the house (practicing walking w/ the heel) they are perfect.


----------



## b00mbaka

heat97 said:


> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1221160628053&ev19=1:1
> 
> Africa Queen Size 38.5 309.90


 
Damn! Damn! Damn!!!! I wanted these & they are $50 cheaper than the one I'm watching on fleabay


----------



## heat97

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## keya

Nude Catenitas size 41 $549 OBO. Wow!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## surlygirl

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

brown patent and python activas $395 size 37! somebody give these a good home. They're not my size.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^^ Why couldn't these be white!! According to the girls, I would be able to fit these!


----------



## LaDonna

used nude np's - 39 $692 bin
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Sorry posted in wrong section


----------



## palmbeachdiva

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod53490104&cmCat=search

Size 35.5 only

*Christian Louboutin **Patent Pump*

Original: $550.00 SALE: $275.00


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Size 36 & 37.5






*Christian Louboutin **Leather & Chain Thong Sandal*

Original: $795.00 SALE: $398.00

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod48480028&cmCat=search


----------



## palmbeachdiva

SIZE 38







*Christian Louboutin*

*Wishbone Sandal*

Original: $780.00 SALE: $390.00 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod48470032&cmCat=search


----------



## palmbeachdiva

SIZE 38






*Christian Louboutin*

*Fishnet Platform Pump*

Original: $765.00    SALE: $383.00 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod48490010&cmCat=search


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Sorry if any of these are reposts...

SIZE 7.5

Christian Louboutin
Mimini - Black 
$665.00 *$265.00 SALE* 
http://barneys.com/Mimini/15901.6159,default,pd.html


----------



## palmbeachdiva

SIZE 7.5
Christian Louboutin
Marilou - Gold 
$870.00    *$345.00 SALE* 
http://barneys.com/Marilou/15901.6033,default,pd.html


----------



## palmbeachdiva

SIZE 8
Christian Louboutin
Cordoba - Beige 
$315.00 *$125.00 SALE* 
http://barneys.com/Cordoba/15901.6158,default,pd.html


----------



## carlinha

roccia python pigalles, 39

someone please get these!!! GASP!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Almost-NIB-Phyt...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sneezz

7, 7.5, 8, and 10: $360, was $730

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod51190019&cmCat=search


----------



## Stinas

Desir - Size 37 - $299!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Wow, for that price, I think I'd actually get them if they were my size.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I think those Desirs are so pretty.

Black Leather Metallika Size 41 (rare in this size) 
http://cgi.ebay.com/BLACK-CHRISTIAN...39:1|66:4|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
Since they are genlty worn, I'd offer her slightly less than what she's asking.
I wear mine all winter long!


----------



## JetSetGo!

carlinha said:


> roccia python pigalles, 39
> 
> someone please get these!!! GASP!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Almost-NIB-Phyt...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Why a 39..._always _a 39!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

I may have to have them and stretch them-so beautiful!


----------



## keya

Beige Decolletes size 37.5, barely worn, BIN AU $500 (approx $398)

http://cgi.ebay.com/BEIGE-CHRISTIAN...yZ103219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## evolkatie

Nude Sometimes 35
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mId=prod53510036&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE
$430


----------



## ronsdiva

carlinha said:


> roccia python pigalles, 39
> 
> someone please get these!!! GASP!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Almost-NIB-Phython-Christian-Louboutin-Pumps-Sz39-220_W0QQitemZ170261343015QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Oh man! If my feet had not grown after children I could have worn a 39. sigh...


----------



## caracas

$425 10.5!
http://www.barneys.com/Privatita/15910%2e5129,default,pd.html


----------



## ronsdiva

JetSetGo! said:


> I think those Desirs are so pretty.
> 
> Black Leather Metallika Size 41 (rare in this size)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BLACK-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LEATHER-BOOTIE_W0QQitemZ180288445440QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180288445440&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> Since they are genlty worn, I'd offer her slightly less than what she's asking.
> I wear mine all winter long!


 
41 is the size I should have gotten, but I did not know. Reminds me I need to tak mine to a cobbler to see if they can stretch them because I love how they look but they hurt so much.


----------



## surlygirl

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446174782&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709363&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1221230079972&ev19=1:2

gold mirror thong, 39 $197


----------



## mistyknightwin

JetSetGo! said:


> I think those Desirs are so pretty.
> 
> Black Leather Metallika Size 41 (rare in this size)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BLACK-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LEATHER-BOOTIE_W0QQitemZ180288445440QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180288445440&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> Since they are genlty worn, I'd offer her slightly less than what she's asking.
> I wear mine all winter long!


Jet! what size did you go with these? I'm a US 10 kinda wide I was wondering if I could fit these...


----------



## shoecrazy

^ misty - in case it helps, I went up 1.5 sizes from my US size in these because I have a high arch and couldn't get my foot into the 39 (I'm an 8). I probably could have made a 39 work with some effort though.


----------



## mistyknightwin

shoecrazy said:


> ^ misty - in case it helps, I went up 1.5 sizes from my US size in these because I have a high arch and couldn't get my foot into the 39 (I'm an 8). I probably could have made a 39 work with some effort though.


Thanks shoecrazy!!! - I remember someone else saying they went up 1.5 as well. I'm debating on if I should try and see since she offers returns. But at the same time I really don't like struggling to get my shoes on... lol 

Hmmmmmmmm...


----------



## laureenthemean

Black Petit Rat, size 37, BIN $499
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## LaDonna

used black simple 100, 36 bin $299.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JetSetGo!

mistyknightwin said:


> Jet! what size did you go with these? I'm a US 10 kinda wide I was wondering if I could fit these...



Hey sorry it took me so long to get back to you. I wear a 41 in these  my Decollete size. I'm usually about a US 10, sometimes 9.5


----------



## LaDonna

*misty* those are cute.  are you going to get them?


----------



## laureenthemean

Silver VP size 37.5, BIN $600 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300258185790&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## rdgldy

carlinha said:


> roccia python pigalles, 39
> 
> someone please get these!!! GASP!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Almost-NIB-Phython-Christian-Louboutin-Pumps-Sz39-220_W0QQitemZ170261343015QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


She PULLED THE LISTING!!!!


----------



## carlinha

rdgldy said:


> She PULLED THE LISTING!!!!



i KNOW!!!!  either she realized she was an idiot for letting it go and decided to keep it... or someone messaged her to arrange an off-ebay deal... 

well, it would have been sizes too big for me anyway, but i wanted someone here to get them.


----------



## Raffaluv

caracas said:


> $425 10.5!
> http://www.barneys.com/Privatita/15910.5129,default,pd.html


 
Call me crazy but I ordered these...again :shame: They just cancelled my order for the same shoe earlier this week, Barneys is so weird, guilt free shopping & I'm sure the "cancelled" email is just days away


----------



## BellaShoes

rdgldy said:


> She PULLED THE LISTING!!!!


 
Holy Cr*p...those are fantastic


----------



## rdgldy

I hope she had the good sense to keep them


----------



## dallas

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ35107QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LaDonna

no deal, but they're gorgeous!
grey patent rolando sz 38 bin $799.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LaDonna

not exactly my taste, but they're a deal...i guess
black cordoba sz 39 $150

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-2008-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LaDonna

pink lame o my slings sz 37 $499 bin

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LaDonna

used black vp's sz 38, low starting bid $199.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHNTIC-used-b...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ruskyakooklla

im pretty sure those blavk VP's are fake.. ladies dont bid


----------



## morfoula

watchandplot said:


> *think its all fun and games*
> *this forums DISCLAIMER:* Advice submitted herein merely reflects the opinions of the respective poster and are not official item authentications
> 
> 
> to all the bloggers on this forum it is only a matter of time until a attorney file civil suit with the jursidication of this forum for interfering with law enforced contracts on eBay.. you all are not authorized by the trademark owner to give professional advice to the public about the brand in question.. people are misleading other innocent people of the public on this forum about the authentcity of this brand. we have seen legit auctions taken down because of bad advice from bloggers on this forum. and it must stop.. you people thinks it is all fun and games until a civil suit is filed for damages and the court gives an order to subpeno records for ip address's from this thread and some of you recive certified letters in the mail to apperar before a judge.. its only a matter of time people..thats why this forum has a disclaimer.. see above.. nice day ladys


oh you are just posting everywhere!
you are probably a pissed off seller that sells fakes.


----------



## lovely&amazing

watchandplot said:


> *think its all fun and games*
> *this forums DISCLAIMER:* Advice submitted herein merely reflects the opinions of the respective poster and are not official item authentications
> 
> 
> to all the bloggers on this forum it is only a matter of time until a attorney file civil suit with the jursidication of this forum for interfering with law enforced contracts on eBay.. you all are not authorized by the trademark owner to give professional advice to the public about the brand in question.. people are misleading other innocent people of the public on this forum about the authentcity of this brand. we have seen legit auctions taken down because of bad advice from bloggers on this forum. and it must stop.. you people thinks it is all fun and games until a civil suit is filed for damages and the court gives an order to subpeno records for ip address's from this thread and some of you recive certified letters in the mail to apperar before a judge.. its only a matter of time people..thats why this forum has a disclaimer.. see above.. nice day ladys


 
ghee wizz thanx fur lettings us know...weel stop now mmkay...


----------



## socalboo

watchandplot said:


> *think its all fun and games*
> *this forums DISCLAIMER:* Advice submitted herein merely reflects the opinions of the respective poster and are not official item authentications
> 
> 
> to all the bloggers on this forum it is only a matter of time until a attorney file civil suit with the jursidication of this forum for interfering with law enforced contracts on eBay.. you all are not authorized by the trademark owner to give professional advice to the public about the brand in question.. people are misleading other innocent people of the public on this forum about the authentcity of this brand. we have seen legit auctions taken down because of bad advice from bloggers on this forum. and it must stop.. you people thinks it is all fun and games until a civil suit is filed for damages and the court gives an order to subpeno records for ip address's from this thread and some of you recive certified letters in the mail to apperar before a judge.. its only a matter of time people..thats why this forum has a disclaimer.. see above.. nice day ladys



copy...paste, copy... paste, copy... paste,
copy... paste...good grief!


----------



## *Magdalena*

ruskyakooklla said:


> im pretty sure those blavk VP's are fake.. ladies dont bid


 
DAMN!!! i just bid on them.....oh no!!!  what can I do?? i should have known better!!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Retract your bid.


----------



## *Magdalena*

Phew!!! that was close-i just did it!!! thanks Laureen


----------



## Chins4

lovely&amazing said:


> ghee wizz thanx fur lettings us know...weel stop now mmkay...


----------



## ruskyakooklla

thank god i gave u a heads up MAGDALENA or u would have been bidding on FAKE cl's !!


----------



## JetSetGo!

lovely&amazing said:


> ghee wizz thanx fur lettings us know...weel stop now mmkay...



I could not love you more.


----------



## chanell0ve

oo thanks ladies i almost bidded on those VP too..


----------



## lovely&amazing

JetSetGo! said:


> I could not love you more.


 
Likewise, Bella!


----------



## laureenthemean

Black Catenita size 39, $750 OBO (from a tPFer)
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Chins4

Yellow satin Jolies 37.5 £275 BIN OBO - love this colour!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNIB-Christia...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## carlinha

was someone looking for these?

miss boxe wedges, red patent leather, 37, $350 or best offer
http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Red-P...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

Lady Gres - 35/35.5


----------



## LVENYC

Sorry if these were posted before - love this color 

CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN PATENT PIGALLE 120 PUMPS SHOES 39.5
$399. BIN 
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

SZ 35 BIN $800







http://cgi.ebay.com/995-LOUBOUTIN-J...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## niccig

^ oh my lord, that is some BLING!  Good thing they're 3 sizes too small


----------



## more_CHOOS

gold Carocolo sz 38 BIN $299

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES-CAROCOLO-100MM-SIZE-38-GOLD_W0QQitemZ310083584221QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item310083584221&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## javaboo

Not sure if some of these have been posted or not:

*HTF*:
Red Very Noeud size 38 - $799
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280266461879

Pin Up size 39.5 - $399 / $499 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310081634567

Patent Red Clichy size 40 - $250
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200253249647

Green Python Yoyo (85mm?) size 37.5 - $450 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230289353818

*POPULAR*:
Blue Rolando size 39.5 - $305
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220277717561

Carmel Patent Decollete size 36.5 - $164.50
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290258650755

Black Patent NP with Cork Tip & Heels size 38 - $102.50 / $350
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300257617828

Pink Python Fontanete size 38 - $222.50
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170260471671


----------



## Chins4

Giraffe Print Pony VPs sz39

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JetSetGo!

more_CHOOS said:


> SZ 35 BIN $800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/995-LOUBOUTIN-J...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



These are gorgeous!


----------



## LaDonna

i don't know where to post this, but they stole stinas pic

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## keya

Chins4 said:


> Blue Catwoman sz38
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Authentic-unworn-Christian-Louboutin-heels_W0QQitemZ180286735768QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180286735768&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



I can't believe these went for £205! Now I wish I'd been watching them more closely, I was sure they'd go for more.


----------



## carlinha

more_CHOOS said:


> SZ 35 BIN $800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/995-LOUBOUTIN-JEWELED-PUMP-SHOES-SIZE-35-5_W0QQitemZ250294872525QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250294872525&_trkparms=72%3A1163%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



what style is this??  is this pigalle in 120mm??  

so that means that they run LARGE right, and could potentially fit a 36/36.5?!?!?!?!?!!

OMG let me know please!!!


----------



## keya

^ Are those the Kubrik Pigalles?


----------



## LavenderIce

keya said:


> ^ Are those the Kubrik Pigalles?


 
Yeah, they are.  They went on sale at Barneys last year.  I remember a few of the ladies here saw them and said they were turned off from getting them because there was thread or crystals coming off the shoe.


----------



## lovely&amazing

LaDonna said:


> i don't know where to post this, but they stole stinas pic
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-WOMENS-SHOES-RETAIL-VALUE-749_W0QQitemZ260287161018QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
pm Stinas and let her know. She can report them for stealing her picture.


----------



## carlinha

LavenderIce said:


> Yeah, they are.  They went on sale at Barneys last year.  I remember a few of the ladies here saw them and said they were turned off from getting them because there was thread or crystals coming off the shoe.



oh good to know lavenderice... i am this close from buying them... but hesitating cuz of the heel height... i heard pigalles are not easy, esp 120mm!  and i've never even tried one on at the store (too intimidated by them)... you think i should pass on this?


----------



## ronsdiva

carlinha said:


> oh good to know lavenderice... i am this close from buying them... but hesitating cuz of the heel height... i heard pigalles are not easy, esp 120mm!  and i've never even tried one on at the store (too intimidated by them)... you think i should pass on this?



I tried on the magenta ones during the summer sales and I could not wear them. The pressure on the ball of my foot was bad. I will have to max out at 100mm for the pigalles.


----------



## LavenderIce

carlinha said:


> oh good to know lavenderice... i am this close from buying them... but hesitating cuz of the heel height... i heard pigalles are not easy, esp 120mm! and i've never even tried one on at the store (too intimidated by them)... you think i should pass on this?


 
Size-wise I think you would be okay.  Personally, I would not bid on a shoe unless I knew for certain how they felt on.  I also would not bid on this shoe unless the seller put in specific details about the crystals and workmanship.

Actually Pigalle 120s and Clichy 120s are not that bad at all.  You've made great progress in your ability to master stilletos and I think you'll manage in 120s.


----------



## mistyknightwin

LaDonna said:


> *misty* those are cute. are you going to get them?


Hey Girl!! prob. not knowing my feet I def. need a 11.5 - how have you been?


----------



## *Magdalena*

i think someone was looking for these, but i cannot remember who....BG has these in 39





http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat271001


----------



## LVENYC

Christian Louboutin Black Prive Yoyo Zeppa Heels 40 Used $290 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## xegbl

Nude patent VP w/ nude toe BIN $499
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-NUDE-PATENT-VERY-PRIVE-peeptoe-38_W0QQitemZ110289476489QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110289476489&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## LVENYC

xegbl said:


> Nude patent VP w/ nude toe BIN $499
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-NUDE-PATENT-VERY-PRIVE-peeptoe-38_W0QQitemZ110289476489QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110289476489&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 

Hey There-these are suspectd fake - someone already reported this auction - please see the authenticate thread here


----------



## javaboo

Yep, those are fakes.


----------



## xegbl

javaboo said:


> Yep, those are fakes.


 
oops, sorry!!


----------



## Tutu

These 35's were authenticated in the other thread:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260287195278
BIN $399

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270275192771
BIN $450


----------



## ledaatomica

carlinha said:


> oh good to know lavenderice... i am this close from buying them... but hesitating cuz of the heel height... i heard pigalles are not easy, esp 120mm! and i've never even tried one on at the store (too intimidated by them)... you think i should pass on this?


 
I wanted to buy the kubricks last year. I still think they are stunning. The problem I found with those is the workmanship is not that great. I tried on at least 3 pairs and the beading/threading was getting loose, torn or there were bald spots and I pretty much gave up.


----------



## carlinha

ledaatomica said:


> I wanted to buy the kubricks last year. I still think they are stunning. The problem I found with those is the workmanship is not that great. I tried on at least 3 pairs and the beading/threading was getting loose, torn or there were bald spots and I pretty much gave up.



thanks for the heads up ladies ... i think they are stunning too, but i don't want to deal with beads and such coming off.  i will pass on these.


----------



## Stinas

LaDonna said:


> i don't know where to post this, but they stole stinas pic
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-WOMENS-SHOES-RETAIL-VALUE-749_W0QQitemZ260287161018QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Thanks!
They stole this pic a million times.  I reported it once again.


----------



## laureenthemean

Rose gold VP, size 36.5? BIN $650
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120305524621&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## more_CHOOS

FUSCHIA SUEDE FONTANETTES sz 36.5 $350 ending in less than 2 hrs w. no bids

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270273754924&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123


----------



## JuneHawk

*Magdalena* said:


> i think someone was looking for these, but i cannot remember who....BG has these in 39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat271001



I wish I could make those work!


----------



## rdgldy

Wow!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Stinas said:


> Thanks!
> They stole this pic a million times.  I reported it once again.




If the copies of your pics get any smaller, we'll need a magnifying glass to see them.


----------



## *Magdalena*

these are back up on NM in size 37 $418





http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mId=prod63870051&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE


----------



## Stinas

JetSetGo! said:


> If the copies of your pics get any smaller, we'll need a magnifying glass to see them.


 I know lol


----------



## RedSoleAddict

more_CHOOS said:


> FUSCHIA SUEDE FONTANETTES sz 36.5 $350 ending in less than 2 hrs w. no bids
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270273754924&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123


 

wow someone grabbed a bargain!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Mouche Zeppa sz 38 BIN$400

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Mouche-Zeppa-Pumps-38-8-Gently-Used_W0QQitemZ290260823105QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290260823105&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## more_CHOOS

Ayers Roccia Python sz 36 BIN $899.99

one shoe is yellower than the other though!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-N-Prive-AYERS-ROCCIA-PYTHON-36-5-5_W0QQitemZ120305686934QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120305686934&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## 8seventeen19

I can't believe she still wants that much when they're obviously damaged! I was definitely thinking about it but nahhh..


----------



## ilovemylilo

*MADELEINE*
Size:  *10*
BIN:  $*375 *- Shipped!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Madeleine-Sandals-735-40-LastPair_W0QQitemZ300257285374QQcategoryZ0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp3907.m221QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DDLSKWL%26its%3DK%26itu%3DMBMS%252BUCK%26otn%3D15%26ps%3D48


----------



## JetSetGo!

First it was *shoecrazy*, now it's *natassha*!

Check all her babies out!

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZnatassha68


----------



## heat97

ok can someone anyone who is a size 37 do this next hahahha^^^^


----------



## noah8077

heat97 said:


> ok can someone anyone who is a size 37 do this next hahahha^^^^


 

That's what I was thinking too!


----------



## ledaatomica

a misspelled auction 36.5 Patent Decolletes (they look like decolletes) with wooden platform/heel BIN $400

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200253505334

I am pretty sure some ladies were on the hunt for these


----------



## shoecrazy

I hope someone here gets these - black patent Rolandes in size 37.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hZ006QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shoecrazy

Someone buy these! (This seller is great!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

heat97 said:


> ok can someone anyone who is a size 37 do this next hahahha^^^^



And someone who's a 41, pretty please.


----------



## shoecrazy

I can't believe nobody's bought these Clichys yet. They've been listed several times.
(red patent 38.5 $599 BIN)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Argh, if only they were half a size bigger!


----------



## JetSetGo!

or a 41!


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Size 40 Sale: $185.00
*CL Laced Espadrille*







http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat211103cat211105cat221007


----------



## morfoula

shoecrazy said:


> I hope someone here gets these - black patent Rolandes in size 37.5
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-SLINGBACK-PUMPS-SHOES-37-5_W0QQitemZ160281458456QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem





i have my eye on these


----------



## singtong

new, but with no box, but check out that price!!!! they are my size, but too sensible for me, please someone get them 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-black...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

x x x


----------



## CLGirl

LOL Singtong. Gorgeous shoes at great price, too sensible for me too:tispy:


----------



## JetSetGo!

Blue Python Privatita Size 41 $649 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## noah8077

singtong said:


> new, but with no box, but check out that price!!!! they are my size, but too sensible for me, please someone get them
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-black-heels-cut-out-toe-brand-new-sz-37-5_W0QQitemZ280267533185QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280267533185&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> x x x


 

These don't look right to me, are they authentic?


----------



## evolkatie

they're maternas. they look alright to me but i'd double check just in case.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those Maternas look okay to me too.


----------



## xegbl

JetSetGo! said:


> First it was *shoecrazy*, now it's *natassha*!
> 
> Check all her babies out!
> 
> http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZnatassha68


 

 my size!! Shoecrazy is about half a size bigger than mine, else I would have bid on all her gorgeous shoes!! 

I haven't had the chance to try any rolandos and heard it could be either half to one size bigger..... wish I can try it out first...


----------



## carlinha

xegbl said:


> my size!! Shoecrazy is about half a size bigger than mine, else I would have bid on all her gorgeous shoes!!
> 
> I haven't had the chance to try any rolandos and heard it could be either half to one size bigger..... wish I can try it out first...




hmmm, i have the mad mary's which fit i think like the rolando, and i think it runs true to size for me... the 37 slip off the back even with one layer of heel grips.... i need to put more on....

but i think it depends on your foot... i have narrow-medium feet, and skinny heels.


----------



## carlinha

can SOMEBODY PLEASE TELL ME WHY THESE ARE NOT 36-37!?!??!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

i want them SOOOOOOOOOOO BAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDD!!!!!!


----------



## heat97

^^^^ because the cl gods are laughing at us. haha im in the same boat.


----------



## funandsun

carlinha said:


> can SOMEBODY PLEASE TELL ME WHY THESE ARE NOT 36-37!?!??!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NUDE-PATENT-VERY-PRIVE-38-8_W0QQitemZ250295477351QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> i want them SOOOOOOOOOOO BAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDD!!!!!!


 
WAHHHH!!! or 41's!!  I want them too!!!


----------



## xegbl

carlinha said:


> hmmm, i have the mad mary's which fit i think like the rolando, and i think it runs true to size for me... the 37 slip off the back even with one layer of heel grips.... i need to put more on....
> 
> but i think it depends on your foot... i have narrow-medium feet, and skinny heels.


 
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## niccig

carlinha said:


> can SOMEBODY PLEASE TELL ME WHY THESE ARE NOT 36-37!?!??!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NUDE-PATENT-VERY-PRIVE-38-8_W0QQitemZ250295477351QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> i want them SOOOOOOOOOOO BAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDD!!!!!!


 
Because the CL gods are torturing me w/temptations! I just got two pairs of boots (which I looooove, don't get me wrong), so I can't afford these. And they're my size


----------



## carlinha

niccig said:


> Because the CL gods are torturing me w/temptations! I just got two pairs of boots (which I looooove, don't get me wrong), so I can't afford these. And they're my size



aaaaaaaaaaaaaagggggggggghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## babypie

*Yellow patent yoyos! 38.5  $450 BIN! *
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


*Yellow patent Joli Noeud 37.5 $495 BIN*
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

*Red patent Joli Noeud 39 $495 BIN*
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## ylime

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...=39:1|66:4|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

*Red Patent Clichy 40 $250* (ends in an hour!)


----------



## carlinha

ylime said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Red-Patent-Clichy-Pumps-NEW-Sz40-9_W0QQitemZ200253249647QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200253249647&_trkparms=39:1|66:4|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> *Red Patent Clichy 40 $250* (ends in an hour!)



if these fit me they would be mine by now.  i CANNOT BELIEVE IT!!!!  grow feet, GROW!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ WOw! somebody got it for $271.  what a steal!


----------



## carlinha

more_CHOOS said:


> ^ WOw! somebody got it for $271.  what a steal!



UNBELIEVABLE.  what a lucky gal


----------



## bagpunk

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

this is interesting... wish i am a fan of peeptoe with no hidden platforms...


----------



## Chins4

Plum Bibas 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...=39:1|66:4|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Green VPs with Gold Tip 36
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...=39:1|66:4|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JetSetGo!

Chins4 said:


> Green VPs with Gold Tip 36
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...=39:1|66:4|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



I believe this is someone's UHG. Does anyone remember who?


----------



## JetSetGo!

more_CHOOS said:


> ^ WOw! somebody got it for $271.  what a steal!



This kills me!!!! If only they were one size bigger, I'd have paid full price!


----------



## fmd914

JetSetGo! said:


> I believe this is someone's UHG. Does anyone remember who?


 

Jet -  Thanks. They are mine, but I need at least a 38 preferably a 38.5.  But good looking out.  I am still convinced they will show up some day!


----------



## Raffaluv

OOH, Mad Marys just popped up in a 38 --ooh how I wish these were my size! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Genuine-Christi...m?hash=item320300070470&_trksid=p3286.c0.m234


----------



## meggyg8r

^^something looks off about those.. and the seller only has 1 feedback... can someone take a look at them?


----------



## meggyg8r

Raffaluv said:


> OOH, Mad Marys just popped up in a 38 --ooh how I wish these were my size!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Genuine-Christian-Louboutin-MAD-MARY-Pumps-size-38_W0QQitemZ320300070470QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320300070470&_trksid=p3286.c0.m234


 
The same pictures/shoes from the eBay auction are up on iOffer.. !

http://www.ioffer.com/i/70280356


----------



## 8seventeen19

Those MMs are good


----------



## natassha68

Raffaluv said:


> OOH, Mad Marys just popped up in a 38 --ooh how I wish these were my size!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Genuine-Christi...m?hash=item320300070470&_trksid=p3286.c0.m234



these are the ones that were posted on the "authenticate" thread last night, I beleive they took butterfly's photo,, I believe "buyer beware"


----------



## meggyg8r

Krystal, are you sure?  Did you see that iOffer auction I posted above?


----------



## 8seventeen19

I'd definitely get more pictures but they did make that combo and it's going to be darn near impossible to get the studs right on a fake.


----------



## compulsivepurse

I think they stole the pic of the Mad Mary's and the buyer will be getting a fake in the mail.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I read that the pics were stolen as well.  The auction was posted in the fakes thread earlier today (didn't see that until after this thread).  I would definitely get more pics before buying.


----------



## Raffaluv

OMG Ladies, I'm so sorry!!  Please be careful, I just saw them & got all excited!  There's still tons of time for us to do our "investigation"


----------



## more_CHOOS

Those MM are definately real and definately stolen from Butterfly*.  I had PM'ed her already.  I know they are hers because my cousin bought them from her, couldn't fit them and sold them to ME!!!


----------



## shoecrazy

Is it just me or are there more eBay listings than usual today? I heard on NPR this morning that eBay is doing very well as a result of the financial crisis.

This could be a good time to get some deals for those not feeling too strongly affected by the recent financial problems.


----------



## morfoula

http://cgi.ebay.com/895-Christain-Louboutin-Brown-Leather-Heels-SZ-37-5_W0QQitemZ120306059911QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120306059911&_trkparms=72%3A1163%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## ilovemylilo

*ROLANDO*
*Size:  38*
*Current Bid:  $20.50*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:us

*PLEASE NOTE:*  Seller only has 1 + feedback (hhmm ...)


----------



## morfoula

ilovemylilo said:


> *rolando*
> *size: 38*
> *current bid: $20.50*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/ebayisapi.dll?viewitem&item=220282112055&frommaketrack=true&sspagename=vip:watchlink:middle:us
> 
> *please note:* seller only has 1 + feedback (hhmm ...)


 
omg are these for real??!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

I dunno, but I doubt it. I would ask for more photos since only one isn't a stock photo. I know times are hard but who in their right mind would start the bid so low on these shoes???


----------



## natassha68

BEWARE!!!!!   I think we will see a sudden influx of "fake" rolando's hitting... I just posted on the authenticate thread, a seller just took my authentic rolando photo and added it to her "fake " rolando pics to sell her fakes.......here is her auction.....  scary


----------



## natassha68

opps, here it is    http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:4|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14   her gallery photo is my picture


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I saw that and thought it was yours!


----------



## laureenthemean

ilovemylilo said:


> *ROLANDO*
> *Size:  38*
> *Current Bid:  $20.50*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220282112055&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:us
> 
> *PLEASE NOTE:*  Seller only has 1 + feedback (hhmm ...)


These are fake.


----------



## MizzD

Raffaluv said:


> OOH, Mad Marys just popped up in a 38 --ooh how I wish these were my size!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Genuine-Christian-Louboutin-MAD-MARY-Pumps-size-38_W0QQitemZ320300070470QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320300070470&_trksid=p3286.c0.m234




Beware those Marys!  I e-mailed the seller for more pics, and he sent me ones that look much different than the listing.  The pics in the listing show suede and patent.  The ones he sent show all suede.  I am 99.99% sure that they are fake.

These are two pics he sent me as well as the listing pic.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those pictures are of real Mad Marys, but I'm pretty sure they're stolen.


----------



## natassha68

laureenthemean said:


> These are fake.



Totally ridiculous!! WTF is going on????... I can't BELIEVE what's going on.


----------



## MizzD

morfoula said:


> omg are these for real??!!!



I am pretty sure these were posted in the Fakes thread.  Beware.


----------



## ashakes

MizzD said:


> Beware those Marys! I e-mailed the seller for more pics, and he sent me ones that look much different than the listing. The pics in the listing show suede and patent. The ones he sent show all suede. I am 99.99% sure that they are fake.
> 
> These are two pics he sent me as well as the listing pic.


 
These photos are from *trenduet's* auctions!  DO NOT BID ON THESE as others have said.  All their photos are stolen.  And, they are so stupid they can't even put the right photos up. LOL  Butterflys photos are of the patent and then they are showing the gray suede.  I wonder if you do get something in the mail, what they even look like.


----------



## MizzD

MizzD said:


> Beware those Marys!  I e-mailed the seller for more pics, and he sent me ones that look much different than the listing.  The pics in the listing show suede and patent.  The ones he sent show all suede.  I am 99.99% sure that they are fake.
> 
> These are two pics he sent me as well as the listing pic.



And he said he's do a BIN for $985!  HA!  I replied to his pics asking why some showed all suede and some showed suede and patent and why he had two different pairs of shoes listed!  

Dumbdumb.


----------



## ashakes

natassha68 said:


> BEWARE!!!!! I think we will see a sudden influx of "fake" rolando's hitting... I just posted on the authenticate thread, a seller just took my authentic rolando photo and added it to her "fake " rolando pics to sell her fakes.......here is her auction..... scary


 
Yeah Natasha, I was going to tell you to watermark all of your photos. I would definitely do that now and repost the photos because you have several HTF shoes listed that the fakers are trying to pawn off.  

That's why I put fugly watermarks all over my photos because I don't want people to get duped. After I saw my red Ambrosina pics up on Ebay, I make it a point to watermark.


----------



## morfoula

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## natassha68

ashakes said:


> Yeah Natasha, I was going to tell you to watermark all of your photos. I would definitely do that now and repost the photos because you have several HTF shoes listed that the fakers are trying to pawn off.
> 
> That's why I put fugly watermarks all over my photos because I don't want people to get duped. After I saw my red Ambrosina pics up on Ebay, I make it a point to watermark.



Asha- Unfortunatly, I can't find a way tp do so with my MAC, I tried a few different programs with no results


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

natassha68 said:


> Asha- Unfortunatly, I can't find a way tp do so with my MAC, I tried a few different programs with no results



I have a MAC also. I just use the photobucket add text option.


----------



## shoecrazy

There's a good program for the Mac called iWatermark too


----------



## ashakes

natassha68 said:


> Asha- Unfortunatly, I can't find a way tp do so with my MAC, I tried a few different programs with no results


 
Photobucket will work as mentioned or you can e-mail them to me and I will add the text for you. LOL  I just use Paint.  PM me and I will send you my e-mail address if you no longer have it.


----------



## b00mbaka

OMG! WHY IS THIS HAPPENING SO OFTEN TO TPFers???? Are these theives coming on this forum to steal the pics or are they stolen from old ebay listings?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think maybe they just do an image search and tPF images show up in the results.


----------



## b00mbaka

I wish we didn't show up on google, but I guess that's what brings in so many members (and theives)


----------



## b00mbaka

I wish these were my size: http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## natassha68

Jimmyshoogirl- Thanks, I just used that add text feature to try it out and it worked great !.. Thank you 

 Asha - Thanks, I really apprecaite it that you were willing to do that for me .. I did the photbucket thing, and posted it on one of my auctions, but I'm afraid it would take me forever to change them all  ... I need more practice !!... the pic came out to same, but at least I know now how to do it !

 Thanks to all for the advice


----------



## natassha68

shoecrazy said:


> There's a good program for the Mac called iWatermark too



Thank you, it's the easiest so far !!


----------



## *Magdalena*

ilovemylilo said:


> *ROLANDO*
> *Size: 38*
> *Current Bid: $20.50*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220282112055&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:us
> 
> *PLEASE NOTE:* Seller only has 1 + feedback (hhmm ...)


 
FAKE FAKE FAKE....i remember seeing identical pictures on ioffer when i was fighting that crook over my stolen pics of my declics.....these people are PESTS!!!!!  so sad


----------



## morfoula

size 39!
BIN $415
wish they were my sizzze!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Ok ladies...once again...
If not sure of Authenticity...
*DO NOT POST HERE!*
*Post Here*
Cheap does not mean AUTHENTIC!

​


----------



## Stinas

morfoula said:


> size 39!
> BIN $415
> wish they were my sizzze!!!!


This is my listing!
Thanks for posting lover!

I take best offers!


----------



## morfoula

Stinas said:


> Ok ladies...once again...
> If not sure of Authenticity...
> *DO NOT POST HERE!*
> *Post Here*
> Cheap does not mean AUTHENTIC!​


 
love u


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*natassha, *glad it worked!

*shoecrazy, *Where can I get iWatermark from?


----------



## evolkatie

jimmyshoogirl said:


> *natassha, *glad it worked!
> 
> *shoecrazy, *Where can I get iWatermark from?



http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/22028


----------



## morfoula

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260285385877
JUST WON THESE!!


----------



## legaldiva

^ You lucky girl!!!  I wish I were NOT a size 39 ... it's too common, I think.


----------



## LaDonna

those are cute *morfoula* congrats!


----------



## MizzD

ashakes said:


> Photobucket will work as mentioned or you can e-mail them to me and I will add the text for you. LOL  I just use Paint.  PM me and I will send you my e-mail address if you no longer have it.




Funny!  I just did mine and used Paint as well.


----------



## LaDonna

purple declic's size 39 $699.99 bin from one of our own

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## noah8077

morfoula said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260285385877
> JUST WON THESE!!


 

I saw these and debated them!  Congrats.  We are on the prowl for the same sizes


----------



## LaDonna

neiman's added more shoes

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?N=0&st=s&Ntt=christian+louboutin&_requestid=20977


----------



## evolkatie

i really wished neimans shipped ups or usps. i ordered something from BG before the storm and that's stuck at the fedex facility. not available for pick up or delivery


----------



## meggyg8r

Stinas said:


> This is my listing!
> Thanks for posting lover!
> 
> I take best offers!


 
Stinas, what size are you normally?


----------



## Leescah

LaDonna said:


> purple declic's size 39 $699.99 bin from one of our own
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Declic-PURPLE-SUEDE-Size-39_W0QQitemZ320300281085QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Oh man those are lovely... wonder who here is selling those?


----------



## 8seventeen19

They're Shirli's


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

evolkatie said:


> http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/22028



Thx!


----------



## *Magdalena*

im really torn....i really really want these purple declics, but then again I really really want the Cambon flats from Chanel (they're both around $660)....i need something for eveyday, and i think the chanels would be a better pick...what you guys think??


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

they are not on sale, but hey they are cute!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732


----------



## Leescah

*Magdalena* said:


> im really torn....i really really want these purple declics, but then again I really really want the Cambon flats from Chanel (they're both around $660)....i need something for eveyday, and i think the chanels would be a better pick...what you guys think??


 
 well the flats would be the sensible choice...especially since you do need something for everyday.

But look how pretty those declics are. And they're purple! And they're pretty! Did I mention that they're pretty? Not that I'm biased, or anything  

Sorry that's not much help is it.


----------



## JuneHawk

jimmyshoogirl said:


> they are not on sale, but hey they are cute!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732



That link doesn't work.


----------



## evolkatie

Those declics look reallly comfy lol and i just LOVE that color

BUT if you really need flats (i LIVE in flats) you should get the chanels. I don't know if I would pay that much for flats though.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

JuneHawk said:


> That link doesn't work.




Oh no!! Let me try again. They were emerald VN's.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ nope, maybe they are out of stock already or something.  They sound really pretty too.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hmm... when I click on it, it opens to the shoes. That is weird.


----------



## b00mbaka

Nope, that link didn't work either


----------



## meggyg8r

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731

I found them... I wonder if that will work?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732

Well if this doesn't work. Go to designer click on CL and they are under fashion shoes.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thx, meggy. I don't know what was going on with that.

Anyway, they are so cute, but not my size


----------



## evolkatie

this? http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Link didn't work...


----------



## laureenthemean

Pale blue Materna, size 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JetSetGo!

Lastic Booties Used 38.5 $275 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## morfoula

noah8077 said:


> I saw these and debated them!  Congrats.  We are on the prowl for the same sizes



i'm so excited for them!!!!
i told myself for my birthday (TOMORROW!) that i wanted a hot pair of closed toe LOUBs. and i got em!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Ron Ron Kid Leather 38.5 $100 starting
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14

The price seems too good to be true, but the seller seems okay, and has sold authentic before. I would ask for another couple of pix, as she's offered to provide, just to be safe.


----------



## glamgrl921

morfoula said:


> i'm so excited for them!!!!
> i told myself for my birthday (TOMORROW!) that i wanted a hot pair of closed toe LOUBs. and i got em!


Hey fellow virgo!!  My birthday is Sun...guess what I'm gonna buy myself....CLs OF COARSE!!!  Can't wait to see your pair!! Oh, who are we kidding, your pairs!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Satin Catenitas 38.5 $470 starting / $650 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^why are they so stingy with pictures?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Some people don't know how to post pictures on other sites and then link them on ebay.  It costs extra money to upload pictures directly to ebay.


----------



## mistyknightwin

glamgrl921 said:


> Hey fellow virgo!! My birthday is Sun...guess what I'm gonna buy myself....CLs OF COARSE!!! Can't wait to see your pair!! Oh, who are we kidding, your pairs!!


Awwww I'm a virgo 2 - Sept 2nd!! Yay for virgos! I haven't brought my bday CL's yet but one day soon I hope. Oh and happy early bday 2 you both!!....


----------



## morfoula

mistyknightwin said:


> Awwww I'm a virgo 2 - Sept 2nd!! Yay for virgos! I haven't brought my bday CL's yet but one day soon I hope. Oh and happy early bday 2 you both!!....



thanks !!!!!


----------



## surlygirl

those are so hot morfoula! congrats and happy birthday! artyhat:


----------



## IslandSpice

Off topic, but where do you all find the new smilies?? I just have my old list of basic faces.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^Look on side of the word smilies and it has a link for more.


----------



## glamgrl921

mistyknightwin said:


> Awwww I'm a virgo 2 - Sept 2nd!! Yay for virgos! I haven't brought my bday CL's yet but one day soon I hope. Oh and happy early bday 2 you both!!....


Happy belated!!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

EB patent Petit Nan, size 38, BIN $199
http://cgi.ebay.com/550-08-CHRISTIA...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Brown patent Anne Marie, size 40, BIN $229
http://cgi.ebay.com/670-08-CHRISTIA...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Black suede platform d'Orsay, size 38.5, BIN $195
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Anthracite VP, size 40, starting bid $50
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## IslandSpice

jimmyshoogirl said:


> ^^Look on side of the word smilies and it has a link for more.


 
Yay! Thanks!


----------



## evolkatie

hmm those petit nans are tempting. I don't know if they would even be too big but I wish I was on a computer and not my phone. The web on my iPhone is too slow to handle a paypal checkout without me pushing pay twice


----------



## ally143

laureenthemean said:


> Anthracite VP, size 40, starting bid $50
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
Is that the same finish as the Bling Blings? I'm liking these!!


----------



## Stinas

meggyg8r said:


> Stinas, what size are you normally?


Size 8 US


----------



## xegbl

Anthracite VP, size 40, starting bid $50

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14[/quote]


I love these... how i wish they're my size... if anyone sees this in 38, pls let me know, Thanks!! :okay:


----------



## techie81

morfoula said:


> i'm so excited for them!!!!
> i told myself for my birthday (TOMORROW!) that i wanted a hot pair of closed toe LOUBs. and i got em!



Go Virgos!!!   Happy birthday!!!!


----------



## ylime

One of you ladies with small feet is going to get really, really lucky...






http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...=39:1|66:4|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
Red Karey Decollete *size 35* Currently $299 with no bids!


----------



## techie81

ylime said:


> One of you ladies with small feet is going to get really, really lucky...
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-Louboutin-Red-Tiger-Decollete-Pump-35-4-5_W0QQitemZ150293416427QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150293416427&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A4|65%3A1|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> Red Karey Decollete *size 35* Currently $299 with no bids!



That would be pushing it for me ... not sure how much I can stretch that. ush: I'm a 35-35.5.


----------



## laureenthemean

EB Rolando size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-CHRISTIAN-...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

Black Mouchelina, size 38, $340 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## shopalot

laureenthemean said:


> EB patent Petit Nan, size 38, BIN $199
> http://cgi.ebay.com/550-08-CHRISTIA...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Brown patent Anne Marie, size 40, BIN $229
> http://cgi.ebay.com/670-08-CHRISTIA...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Black suede platform d'Orsay, size 38.5, BIN $195
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> *Anthracite VP, size 40, starting bid $50
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14*



I've got my eye on these!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Good luck!  They're really beautiful.


----------



## laureenthemean

For anyone looking for red Vibram soles:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:us


----------



## laureenthemean

White patent Joli Noeud Dorcet, size 38.5, 307 Euro
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...women&group=shoes&des=ACH&cat=&seasProdID=47I


----------



## evolkatie

Sz 40 $300 BIN
Black suede w/ crystals!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## meggyg8r

Ladies, I know a lot of you have been looking for these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sara999

HAHAHA like they'll sell at that price!?


----------



## more_CHOOS

ylime said:


> One of you ladies with small feet is going to get really, really lucky...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-Louboutin-Red-Tiger-Decollete-Pump-35-4-5_W0QQitemZ150293416427QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150293416427&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A4|65%3A1|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> Red Karey Decollete *size 35* Currently $299 with no bids!


 
I would get them at that price, but I already own one.  I purchased mine for $390 back in Mar.  Those are great deal!


----------



## laureenthemean

meggyg8r said:


> Ladies, I know a lot of you have been looking for these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



They're a steal, too.


----------



## evolkatie

hehehe im curious how those would look if they were black


----------



## JuneHawk

meggyg8r said:


> Ladies, I know a lot of you have been looking for these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Pink-Silk-LASSODITA-Boots-37-5-6-5_W0QQitemZ350078435341QQihZ022QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




I wouldn't be caught dead in those!


----------



## shopalot

evolkatie said:


> hehehe im curious how those would look if they were black



Probably equally


----------



## evolkatie

hehe, i'm on a cowboy boot hunt. true texan here LOL


----------



## frozendiva

Maybe if the cowboy is a drag queen.


----------



## LaDonna

laureenthemean said:


> White patent Joli Noeud Dorcet, size 38.5, 307 Euro
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...women&group=shoes&des=ACH&cat=&seasProdID=47I


 
laureen, what size do your wear in the joli's?  i think we both wear 8-8.5 us.  i had them before and returned them.  the 39 was too big and 38.5 was too tight.  i want to try them again...maybe do the sock trick thingy.


----------



## laureenthemean

I had both 39 and 38.5 at one point.  I actually didn't mind the 39 b/c although it slipped a bit, it stayed on my foot so it wasn't so bad.  I never actually wore them out, though (sold them).  I think if you use the sock trick with the 38.5, it might work.  I've been doing that with mine.


----------



## totoro928

JuneHawk said:


> I wouldn't be caught dead in those!


 
I'm not ashame to say that NM had those on display for the longest time, and everytime I went I would put them on and walk around! lol    These boots are just so ridiculous that it's funny/cute!  
I would never wear these out on the street though.


----------



## MizzD

more_CHOOS said:


> I would get them at that price, but I already own one.  I purchased mine for $390 back in Mar.  Those are great deal!


I LOVE those!  Wish they were my size!!


----------



## surlygirl

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=15910%2e5129

10.5 python privatita ... usual barneys buyer beware applies.


----------



## surlygirl

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=15901%2e6045

size 10 madeline $295 ... same disclaimer!


----------



## surlygirl

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=15901%2e6063

black en passant, size 9 $310


----------



## surlygirl

more barneys guilt free shopping!

black desir 9.5 & 10. $490

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=15901%2e6170

black 7.5 mimini $265

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=15901.6159

I'm only posting items that can be added to the shopping bag. I know with Barneys that still doesn't mean much, but it's worth a try!


----------



## MizzD

JuneHawk said:


> I wouldn't be caught dead in those!



Ha!!  I was thinking that too.


----------



## LaDonna

laureenthemean said:


> I had both 39 and 38.5 at one point. I actually didn't mind the 39 b/c although it slipped a bit, it stayed on my foot so it wasn't so bad. I never actually wore them out, though (sold them). I think if you use the sock trick with the 38.5, it might work. I've been doing that with mine.


 
thanks laureen.  i'm still debating..


----------



## MizzD

LaDonna said:


> laureen, what size do your wear in the joli's?  i think we both wear 8-8.5 us.  i had them before and returned them.  the 39 was too big and 38.5 was too tight.  i want to try them again...maybe do the sock trick thingy.



I got the white Joli Noeuds and they are so beautiful, but they are 39.5 and slide off my skinny heels!  I have two grips in each, but I still have slippage.  I wish I'd gotten the 39s or even the 38.5.  I find that I have good results getting the 38.5s.  Initially, they are too tight in the toe box, but  I use the two-socks trick for a few hours a day inside, and they end up fitting nicely.


----------



## evolkatie

louboutin black suede ankle boots w/ cork heel
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-CHRIS...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

bin 149 sz 37.5 
i dont think these were popular enough to be faked


----------



## Kamilla850

Some new CLs on NM.com
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...parentId=cat14650738&masterId=cat000000&cmCat=

And I am so in love with the Fendi boots.


----------



## meggyg8r

I am so in love with those Astraqueens!!!!  I wish I had an extra $900.  DF would strangle me in my sleep if I bought those.


----------



## mistyknightwin

JuneHawk said:


> I wouldn't be caught dead in those!


 me either they are some funny looking shoes!


----------



## JetSetGo!

meggyg8r said:


> DF would strangle me in my sleep if I bought those.


----------



## JetSetGo!

meggyg8r said:


> Ladies, I know a lot of you have been looking for these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rdgldy

lining up.......


----------



## Chins4

Kamilla850 said:


> Some new CLs on NM.com
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...parentId=cat14650738&masterId=cat000000&cmCat=
> 
> And I am so in love with the Fendi boots.


 
OMG - I just love those Ferragamos - but jeez $1090


----------



## Stinas

I lovee these....
Size 36


----------



## ylime

South Coast Plaza boutique just got the tiger Decolletes! I don't know what size they have, but I think I remember a few people looking for them. They're $575.

Their number is 714.754.9200, and ask for Patrick.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Ooooohhhh...
These Tigers look a little darker. 
I LOOOOOVE them.

Why, oh why, am I not rich?????

thanks for posting ylime!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

ylime said:


> South Coast Plaza boutique just got the tiger Decolletes! I don't know what size they have, but I think I remember a few people looking for them. They're $575.
> 
> Their number is 714.754.9200, and ask for Patrick.



Yikes!! I can't breathe! So beautiful


----------



## ylime

JetSetGo! said:


> Ooooohhhh...
> These Tigers look a little darker.



You know what, that's what I thought so, too!  I thought I was going crazy, LOL.

I'm picking them up on Friday, so I'll let you ladies know if it is indeed darker.


----------



## rdgldy

The tigers are divine!!


----------



## LaDonna

i really want those tiger decolletes.  are they going to be available anywhere else?


----------



## LaDonna

ylime said:


> You know what, that's what I thought so, too!  I thought I was going crazy, LOL.
> 
> I'm picking them up on Friday, so I'll let you ladies know if it is indeed darker.



congrats!  can't wait to see modeling pics!


----------



## rainyjewels

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-DICOLLETE-TIGER-SHOES-40-NIB-690_W0QQitemZ200255503015QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200255503015&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

these look like ponyhair leopard pigalles but the seller is calling them tiger decolletes....either way, good price, starting bid $399, sz 40


----------



## glamgrl921

Camel leather (??) Lapono booties, size 42!  BIN $295!!!!


http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## *Magdalena*

Nude Architek at Saks size 39






http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446174728&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709487&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1221704228814&ev19=3:5


----------



## laureenthemean

Ostrich boots size 36.5, starting bid $400
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## glammm

rainyjewels said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-DICOLLETE-TIGER-SHOES-40-NIB-690_W0QQitemZ200255503015QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200255503015&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> these look like ponyhair leopard pigalles but the seller is calling them tiger decolletes....either way, good price, starting bid $399, sz 40


 

starting bid is $499 now


----------



## foxycleopatra

Ariella Clou studded boots - size 39

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sid=m37&satitle=280267411638&category0=&fvi=1


----------



## sara999

Stinas said:


> I lovee these....
> Size 36


i love those...too small for me though!


----------



## Chins4

Black patent VPs with red tip now in at Matches Fashion

http://www.matchesfashion.com/catal...s_shoes_christianlouboutin_19_cq_0012_bck_692


----------



## ilovemylilo

*EB ROLANDO* 
*Size:* *35*
*BIN:  $699.99 + shipping*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LaDonna

red/bronze patent np sz 37.5 $615 bin or bo






http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ilovemylilo

*ALTADAMA*
*Size:  38.5*
*BIN:  $600 + shipping*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LaDonna

black quadrillette sz 36 $298 bin or bo





http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-620-CHRISTI...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LaDonna

black decolette jazz sz 40 $350 starting bid...16 hours left

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ilovemylilo

*NP GLITTER*
*Size:  35.5*
*BIN:  $849.95 + shipping*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sara999

ilovemylilo said:


> *ALTADAMA*
> *Size: 38.5*
> *BIN: $600 + shipping*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Altadama-Platform-Shoes-38-5_W0QQitemZ220282962999QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


CHEAP!!!! someone buy it!


----------



## JetSetGo!

ilovemylilo said:


> *ALTADAMA*
> *Size:  38.5*
> *BIN:  $600 + shipping*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I have asked this seller for more pix. These are being faked now, so I would not buy these unless you know they are real.


----------



## ilovemylilo

^That's weird ... I just got my pix last night from this seller.


----------



## la lola

LaDonna said:


> black decolette jazz sz 40 $350 starting bid...16 hours left
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-DECOLLETE-JAZZ-PUMPS-SZ-40-9-US_W0QQitemZ130256176984QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 Those are an amaizing bargain!


----------



## xegbl

does anyone know the name of this style? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=120307264112


----------



## aeross

ylime said:


> South Coast Plaza boutique just got the tiger Decolletes! I don't know what size they have, but I think I remember a few people looking for them. They're $575.
> 
> Their number is 714.754.9200, and ask for Patrick.


 

OMG I want these so bad, they look even better darker, though I think it might be the lighting. I wonder if they would ship to the UK ?


----------



## xegbl

http://cgi.ebay.com/Divine-Christian-Louboutin-Ostrich-Leather-Heels-36-5_W0QQitemZ180290697641QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180290697641&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

$489 for Ostrich 36.5 !! Never seen CL in ostrich before...


----------



## evolkatie

those are so pretty and have been listed so many times. I wish she had them in a 37 cause 36.5 is a little too small 

adding to the list:
IOWA Black patent 39 BIN 300 or best offer
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Tiger Patent Decolette w/ vibram soles 37 BIN 350 
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## funandsun

Saks Satin Joli Noeud 38.5 Black $219.90
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446174703&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709790&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1221750340424


----------



## rainyjewels

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-RED-PATENT-PUMP-SHOE-40-LIMITED_W0QQitemZ130256293556QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item130256293556&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

wine patent piafs (i think) - $469 BIN, sz 40

and 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

black pony hair VPs, sz 40, BIN $799


----------



## karwood

rainyjewels said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PRIVE-PONY-PLATFORM-SHOE-LIMITED-40_W0QQitemZ350099798108QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item350099798108&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> black pony hair VPs, sz 40, BIN $799


 
Those black pony hair VPs are gorgeous!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Black kid Declic 140, size 35, starting bid $199
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

Green Very Noeud, size 38.5, BIN $799
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## morfoula

adorable flats
37
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BALLET-FLATS-NEW-NIB-37-7_W0QQitemZ200253782532QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200253782532&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## legaldiva

Who was looking for the ariella clou?  I remember it's in someone's sig somewhere ...


----------



## LaDonna

legaldiva said:


> Who was looking for the ariella clou? I remember it's in someone's sig somewhere ...


 
i think it was carlinha (sp?)


----------



## MizzD

funandsun said:


> Saks Satin Joli Noeud 38.5 Black $219.90
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1221750340424





I ordered those a few months ago, bc they are so pretty, but I could NOT walk in them so I returned them, reluctantly.  Anyone able to walk in slides with more than a 3 inch heel?


----------



## morfoula

TIGER decolletes!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Leopard-Print-Patent-Pump-37-Vibram_W0QQitemZ170263343911QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170263343911&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## MizzD

laureenthemean said:


> Green Very Noeud, size 38.5, BIN $799
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Noeud-Slingbacks-Green-38-5_W0QQitemZ250296752200QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250296752200&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14




Those are sooo pretty! I wish I wasn't so poor this month!!


----------



## LaDonna

morfoula said:


> TIGER decolletes!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Leopard-Print-Patent-Pump-37-Vibram_W0QQitemZ170263343911QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170263343911&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
all these tiger decolletes keep popping up and none in my size


----------



## laureenthemean

Leopard pony hair Rolando, size 40.5
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1221762154471&ev19=3:2


----------



## JetSetGo!

LaDonna said:


> all these tiger decolletes keep popping up and none in my size



Call the new CL at South Coast Plaza. They have them there.


----------



## LaDonna

JetSetGo! said:


> Call the new CL at South Coast Plaza. They have them there.


 
thanks jet.  i like the lighter version ones better though.  i forgot who, but someone purchased a pair and i'm waiting to see pics to see if there really is a difference between the two.


----------



## rainyjewels

laureenthemean said:


> Leopard pony hair Rolando, size 40.5
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1221762154471&ev19=3:2


 
wow that's the first time i've seen a pair of rolandos actually available at saks.com...now if only they were bronze...


----------



## Raffaluv

laureenthemean said:


> Leopard pony hair Rolando, size 40.5
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1221762154471&ev19=3:2


 
Oh my laureenthemean - thank you for posting these...I GOT THEM!!! I'm soo excited although I need them like I need a hole in my head!  Theyre gorgeous!!  I'm still learning about CL's - do you think these are current season?  I'm praying they fit!  So psyched, thank you!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yay!  They're actually from a couple of seasons ago, but seem very HTF.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Hooray Raffaluv!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Just be VERY careful with them.  The pony is delicate and it will start balding. My toes have started balding. I just don't drive with them anymore and it seems to have stopped.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Congrats though! They are gorgeous and very HTF


----------



## JetSetGo!

LaDonna said:


> thanks jet.  i like the lighter version ones better though.  i forgot who, but someone purchased a pair and i'm waiting to see pics to see if there really is a difference between the two.



I hear that. I have the lighter, but want the darker too!!!


----------



## Raffaluv

Thank you so much Laureenthemean, JetSetGo & Shoeaddictklw - I'm super excited, I got that heart fluttering feeling you all talk about when I saw them and have the biggest smile on my face!  I stalked the color printer here in the office so I'll have a pic to drool over on my commute home  

Shoeaddictklw thank you so much for your tips on them - I will be really really careful with them, pony can be so delicate - i'm going to do a search to see if you ever posted your pair so I can drool until mine come!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I did 
It's on my shoe page. You're seriously going to DIE when you get them on your feet. They're so pretty on!


----------



## Stinas

Mimmete(sp?) Gold - Size 36




Simple - Roccia Python - Size 36 wish they were my size!!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Pigalle - Magenta - Size 37
TPFer!


​


----------



## morfoula

great deal!



click on photo for listing!


----------



## gingerfarm

^^^these are Stinas' pics!!!  they stole them and put their own watermark.  The last pic even has Stinas' watermark on it.


----------



## Stinas

gingerfarm said:


> ^^^these are Stinas' pics!!! they stole them and put their own watermark. The last pic even has Stinas' watermark on it.


lol....they are my listing.  But thanks for looking out for me!
Im having a hell of a time selling them! grrrr....thanks for posting them!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I think that's her auction... ??


----------



## gingerfarm

Oh haha...sorry about that then!  It's good that you confirmed.


----------



## LaDonna

navy suede yoyo's size 39.5 (used) bin $430
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LaDonna

low starting bids

green vn sz 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

red clichy 100 sz 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

red suede eventa mj size 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude patent Zeppalace, size 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120307383203&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## b00mbaka

Size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/HOT-Auth-CHRIST...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Bid starts at $9.44. No bidders yet.

CL Snakeskin pumps with some shopwear. Size 36. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SNAKESKIN-PUMP-SHOE-HEEL-6-36_W0QQitemZ270277536386QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Size 36
Bids starts at $9.44 on these gold wedges with some shopwear.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...7536392QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LaDonna

red marazul espadrille sz 41 $199.95..less than 18 hrs left

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## LaDonna

black patent decollete (used) 39.5 bin $375.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

black iowa zeppas (used) 40.5 $495 bin...tPFer
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

Silver Yasmin wedge, size 40, BIN $250
http://cgi.ebay.com/765-CHRISTIAN-L...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Turquoise/black satin VP, size 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## rainyjewels

^^ wow those VPs are GORGEOUS!!!!!! i've never seen them before!!!!!!!


----------



## jh4200

Love those VPs - definitely going on my watchlist.

These black jazz decolletes, size 40, still have no bids - only 1.5 hours left, starting $350 - if they were half a size bigger I'd be all over them:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130256176984


----------



## rainyjewels

^^ someone just bid. great price. they're my size actually.....but i'm feeling like maybe black patent is better? dunno...


----------



## laureenthemean

jh4200 said:


> These black jazz decolletes, size 40, still have no bids - only 1.5 hours left, starting $350 - if they were half a size bigger I'd be all over them:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130256176984



If only they were half a size smaller.


----------



## kaeleigh

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Mrs-Boxe-Red-Patent-Wedges-40_W0QQitemZ330272399339QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330272399339&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
Why can't these be a 7? The color is beautiful


----------



## ally143

foxycleopatra said:


> Ariella Clou studded boots - size 39
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280267411638&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.com%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3Ffrom%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm37%26satitle%3D280267411638%26category0%3D%26fvi%3D1


 
I've seen this pictures before on this auction

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120304203904&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

IDK who owns the pictures, but I would be wary b/c the active listing has zero feedback...Sorry if this isn't the right place to post, I just don't want anybody getting scammed


----------



## carlinha

legaldiva said:


> Who was looking for the ariella clou?  I remember it's in someone's sig somewhere ...



that was me!  thanks for thinking of me, but 39 is WAYYYY too big... and there is a 36 for sale right now, but i think that is a tad too small...  ggrrrrrr


----------



## laureenthemean

EB python Simple (85?) size 35.5 BIN $499
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Fuchsia python Simple, size 35, BIN $499
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

^^I love both, so cute!


----------



## CLGirl

laureenthemean said:


> Silver Yasmin wedge, size 40, BIN $250
> http://cgi.ebay.com/765-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Cork-YASMIN-Wedge-Shoes-40-9_W0QQitemZ360090450752QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item360090450752&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Turquoise/black satin VP, size 39.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Platform-Heels-39-5-NEW_W0QQitemZ280268732845QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280268732845&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
OMG!! Those Turquoise VPs are insane! Love love love. I would break the bank and buy it now if they were only about a size smaller ,


----------



## aeross

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Blue pailette pigalle's 41 and matching clutch

I've emailed her to see if she will ship to the US

I wish I earned more money !


----------



## rdgldy

the turquoise VPs are so beautiful and my size


----------



## LaDonna

black joli's sz 37 $333
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## LaDonna

green emerald suede new simple sz 37
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...640002&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&parentId=


----------



## JetSetGo!

So many beautiful deals!

Black Kid Yoyo 38.5 $280 starting
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Electric Blue Metallika Boots (several sizes 35, 37.5, 39, 40) $499 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JetSetGo!

Josephines 37 $9.99 starting
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


I sooooo wish these were my size!


----------



## LaDonna

^ oooh, those are pretty!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Teal/Silver Foxtrot Size 37 $275 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JuneHawk

LaDonna said:


> green emerald suede new simple sz 37
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...640002&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&parentId=



Why couldn't they be a 38???


----------



## surlygirl

rainyjewels said:


> ^^ someone just bid. great price. they're my size actually.....but i'm feeling like maybe black patent is better? dunno...


 
I love the black jazz! Those decolletes were on my watchlist and sold for $355. I didn't make it home in time last night.  Does anyone know any good eBay bidding programs? Please PM me if you do. This is the third pair of shoes I've lost! ush:

Thanks! Back to topic ...

A few CLs have popped back up on the Foot Candy sale page ...

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...sp?a=29&dept=F&manufacturer=LOU&category=SAL&

hot pink passmules 8, 9 and 9.5. $322.50


----------



## aeross

aeross said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES-AND-MATCHING-CLUTCH-NEW_W0QQitemZ170261745808QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170261745808&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Blue pailette pigalle's 41 and matching clutch
> 
> I've emailed her to see if she will ship to the US
> 
> I wish I earned more money !


 
If anyone was interested then the seller will post to the states. £10 or whatever Fedex quote if you want them more securely.


----------



## evolkatie

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Red Karey? Decolettes 39/38.5 bin 350

would work great if your left foot is a little bigger than the right


----------



## kaeleigh

http://barneys.com/Diskoteka/15901.6098,default,pd.html
$295. size 10 Diskoteka Black
*Barney's guilt free shopping


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

JetSetGo! said:


> Teal/Silver Foxtrot Size 37 $275 BIN
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Gold-Leather-Platform-Stilettos-NR_W0QQitemZ180290990281QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180290990281&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Wow!! Do these run small?


----------



## mistyknightwin

aeross said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES-AND-MATCHING-CLUTCH-NEW_W0QQitemZ170261745808QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170261745808&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Blue pailette pigalle's 41 and matching clutch
> 
> I've emailed her to see if she will ship to the US
> 
> I wish I earned more money !


 OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! please let me win the lottery, please let me win the lottery!!


----------



## LaDonna

^ misty those are *GORGEOUS*! get 'em, get em'! i'm glad you said something about lottery b/c i need to play today. i play just about every week and never win , but i still like to try my luck.


----------



## kaeleigh

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Wow!! Do these run small?


I think you need to 1/2size up. So they would fit a US 6.5
Correct me if I'm wrong please.


----------



## mistyknightwin

LaDonna said:


> ^ misty those are *GORGEOUS*! get 'em, get em'! i'm glad you said something about lottery b/c i need to play today. i play just about every week and never win , but i still like to try my luck.


Girl they are sooooo cute! I wish I could buy them now then think how I'm going to pay my bills later 
And yeah I'm going to play the megamillions! I won 2 dollars once hopefully I can add several 0's to that!

Good luck!


----------



## LaDonna

mistyknightwin said:


> Girl they are sooooo cute! I wish I could buy them now then think how I'm going to pay my bills later
> And yeah I'm going to play the megamillions! I won 2 dollars once hopefully I can add several 0's to that!
> 
> Good luck!


 
good luck to you too!  it would be nice to win.  the most i ever won was like $156.  i feel you on the bills.  i'm trying to pay mine down before i buy anything.  for now i like to look and dream though


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

kaeleigh said:


> I think you need to 1/2size up. So they would fit a US 6.5
> Correct me if I'm wrong please.



THX! Oh man. I am a US 6. Oh my, I want these but I am done with buying shoes that don't fit.


----------



## heat97

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

jimmyshoogirl said:


> THX! Oh man. I am a US 6. Oh my, I want these but I am done with buying shoes that don't fit.



I've never tried these, but since they are slings they are probably pretty forgiving. They are a total steal.


----------



## Stinas

Rolando - GREY - Size 36 - NR!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Taupe-Patent-Leather-Pumps-6-IN-BOX_W0QQitemZ180290949165QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180290949165&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## aeross

mistyknightwin said:


> Girl they are sooooo cute! I wish I could buy them now then think how I'm going to pay my bills later
> And yeah I'm going to play the megamillions! I won 2 dollars once hopefully I can add several 0's to that!
> 
> Good luck!


 
I need to start playing too. I wonder if she would sell the bag and shoes seperate ? 

I'm only encouraging so much as I am trying my hardest not to splurge on my CC lol


----------



## mistyknightwin

aeross said:


> I need to start playing too. I wonder if she would sell the bag and shoes seperate ?
> 
> I'm only encouraging so much as I am trying my hardest not to splurge on my CC lol


Awww, I would def. need all the encouraging to buy a CL bag and purse!! lol I haven't stopped looking at them since I clicked the link...


----------



## Chins4

Cork VP 36!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...001&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-Re6Qsnb.uJHQ5X1osP1hqQ


----------



## evolkatie

black suede decolettes sz 39 bin 299.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 8seventeen19

Chins4 said:


> Cork VP 36!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...001&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-Re6Qsnb.uJHQ5X1osP1hqQ



How SAD is it that I think a $595 VP is CHEAP?!


----------



## LavenderIce

shoeaddictklw said:


> How SAD is it that I think a $595 VP is CHEAP?!


 

Well, aren't they all in the $770 and up price range now?  You also happen to be on the lizard list and by comparison $595 is cheap!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Yeah.. I told DH how much last night and he rolled his eyes!!! He forgot after the first time I told him so hopefully he will forget again!! He asked me what i was selling so I'm selling my Sometimes so I'm not in trouble


----------



## authenticplease

jh4200 said:


> Love those VPs - definitely going on my watchlist.
> 
> These black jazz decolletes, size 40, still have no bids - only 1.5 hours left, starting $350 - if they were half a size bigger I'd be all over them:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130256176984


 
I'm so excited....I won them!  My first pair ever that I have not tried on in advance!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ what a great deal on GORGEOUS shoes! congrats!!!!!


----------



## LaDonna

oh no! *shoeaddict*, not your sometimes!  i remember your thread about them (i think that was you).  they look so cute on you!

*authenticplease *congrats!


----------



## aeross

authenticplease said:


> I'm so excited....I won them! My first pair ever that I have not tried on in advance!


 
Congrats, what a steal !


----------



## noah8077

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110290906146&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

I asked seller if they would do a BIN, they responded $550 but they might be willing to do a BO.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^$550 is the retail price; they probably wouldn't accept a BO much lower.  I would just wait to see how the auction turns out.


----------



## evolkatie

wow $550 obo for a pair of simples. i'd rather buy a new pair retail at the store


----------



## lolitablue

evolkatie said:


> wow $550 obo for a pair of simples. i'd rather buy a new pair retail at the store


 
Ditto!!


----------



## LaDonna

evolkatie said:


> black suede decolettes sz 39 bin 299.99
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Classic-Suede-Pump-39_W0QQitemZ180291205664QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
that's a really good deal!


----------



## noah8077

I can't seem to find Patent Simples anywhere....am I not looking in the right places?


----------



## JuneHawk

noah8077 said:


> I can't seem to find Patent Simples anywhere....am I not looking in the right places?




Have you tried Saks brick and mortar?  I'm fairly sure my local(ish) Saks had them in addition to the New Simples.


----------



## shoecrazy

I think BG was getting them too


----------



## afcgirl

noah8077 said:


> I can't seem to find Patent Simples anywhere....am I not looking in the right places?


 
I found some Patent Simples on Barneys website in Black (also other colors):

http://www.barneys.com/Simple Pump/15901.5873,default,pd.html?cgid=ALSOAVAILABLEIN


----------



## morfoula

never seen this one!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## niccig

^^ Oh, gorgeous!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^mushroom_city has a bunch of EB suede Metallikas, BIN $499
Size 35
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Size 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Red Very Noeud, size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jh4200

Yay, authenticplease!  I'm so jealous of you, but so happy for your score!


----------



## noah8077

Thanks JuneHawk, afcgirl, and shoecrazy.  I guess I should head in that direction instead of the ones on ebay.  I thought they were some I couldn't find anywhere else!


----------



## xegbl

NP Black Patent 38 $403.99!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-Pumps-Slingbacks-765-Sz-38_W0QQitemZ170264090094QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170264090094&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## xegbl

Black Raffia/Linen VP $468BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-Peep-Toe-Pumps-640-Sz-39-5_W0QQitemZ170264084282QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170264084282&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

Champagne satin d'Orsay with buckle, size 39.5 (so pretty!)
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-L...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Nude patent Decolzep, size 37.5, starting bid $.99 (insoles have been replaced, though)
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## morfoula

neeeeeeed these in my life!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## laureenthemean

Black patent Clichy Strass 100, size 36.5, starting bid $399
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## morfoula

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## xegbl

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Mrs-Boxe-Red-Patent-Wedges-40_W0QQitemZ330272399339QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330272399339&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

40 Miss Boxe red patent $399 BIN


----------



## xegbl

Miss Boxe Red Patent Used 37 $250 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Red-Patent-Miss-Boxe-Wedges-37-1-2-Stunning_W0QQitemZ120307517004QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120307517004&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## lolitablue

morfoula said:


> neeeeeeed these in my life!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


 
Yes you do!!!


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Size 9 Cordoba Booties $150 BIN or Make Offer







http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-2008-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-CORDOBA-SHOES_W0QQitemZ110291170403QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

these are for you, June_Hawk!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JuneHawk

JetSetGo! said:


> these are for you, June_Hawk!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-electric-blue-suede-Rolando-38-5_W0QQitemZ180291215870QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180291215870&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14




Gottem!  The seller put up a BIN for me


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

OOOOO Congrats!!

Wow go looking out Jet!


----------



## lulabee

^^Yay *June*!!! Can't wait for more P.J.'s, Baby, and CL pics!!!!


----------



## LaDonna

congrats *JuneHawk*!


----------



## meggyg8r

Guilt free shopping at Barneys!!!  Copper Paillettes Decolletes, 37.5:
http://www.barneys.com/Decollette/15901.6027,default,pd.html


----------



## surlygirl

I love this shoe, but it's not my size! I think someone else was looking for this, too.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude Catenita size 41, $649 OBO and free shipping (from a tPFer)
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Python VP 70, size 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

Leopard patent Miminette, size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
I really like these.

Espadrille flats, size 40, BIN $106 (free shipping)
http://cgi.ebay.com/SZ-40-CHRISTIAN...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## aeross

^^ Me too, If only they were a 41


----------



## morfoula

omg
fuschia boots
36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Sweetest-Christ...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## morfoula

http://cgi.ebay.com/Divine-Christia...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## rainyjewels

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...gner-cat20022-4294964377/301156001/detail.fly

black petit rat, $416, sz 6.5

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...gner-cat20022-4294964377/213751600/detail.fly

black flannel gwens, $499, sz 11.5


----------



## laureenthemean

Pink satin Decolzep size 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/HOT-CHRISTIAN-L...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## funandsun

rainyjewels said:


> http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...gner-cat20022-4294964377/301156001/detail.fly
> 
> black petit rat, $416, sz 6.5
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...gner-cat20022-4294964377/213751600/detail.fly
> 
> black flannel gwens, $499, sz 11.5


 
I just ordered the Gwens but now I'm wondering if they'll be too big!  I just read the Gwennissima thread and saw that they run big!  Oh well, I just wait and see...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

laureenthemean said:


> Pink satin Decolzep size 36.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HOT-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PINK-SATIN-DECOLZEP-HEELS-36-5_W0QQitemZ290262180819QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290262180819&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



I am going to be sooo broke, but happy! I can make these work right? They are only a half size up for me.


----------



## evolkatie

don't know how they run but if they are just a decolette with a platform then they should fit


----------



## funandsun

evolkatie said:


> don't know how they run but if they are just a decolette with a platform then they should fit


 
Thanks *evolkatie*!  I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## evolkatie

funandsun, my above post was for the satin decolzeps. I think gwenissimas are just a pigalle with a platform so I would imagine that the sizing is similar if you have a pair of pigalles


----------



## laureenthemean

funandsun said:


> I just ordered the Gwens but now I'm wondering if they'll be too big!  I just read the Gwennissima thread and saw that they run big!  Oh well, I just wait and see...



I think they run TTS.  People have said they run like the Pigalle 120, IIRC.


----------



## babypie

*Nude Patent Clichy anyone? *

*38.5 *

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JuneHawk

babypie said:


> *Nude Patent Clichy anyone? *
> 
> *38.5 *
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-nude-patent-clichy-100-heels-38-5-8_W0QQitemZ230293472304QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item230293472304&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



They are beautiful!


----------



## keya

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I am going to be sooo broke, but happy! I can make these work right? They are only a half size up for me.



I have these, and I think a half size up should be ok.  



evolkatie said:


> funandsun, my above post was for the satin decolzeps. I think gwenissimas are just a pigalle with a platform so I would imagine that the sizing is similar if you have a pair of pigalles



I have both the flannel Gwens and the Pigalle 120, and the Gwens are cut a bit bigger.


----------



## shoecrazy

babypie said:


> *Nude Patent Clichy anyone? *
> 
> *38.5 *
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-nude-patent-clichy-100-heels-38-5-8_W0QQitemZ230293472304QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item230293472304&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



I got my nude patent Clichys from this seller a while back. She ships really fast to the US and was willing to negotiate on price.


----------



## heat97

Yellow Joli Noeud 37.  Wasn't someone looking for these?? Sara maybe?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-JOLI-NOEUD-patent-DOrsay-pumps-37_W0QQitemZ300260417417QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300260417417&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## sara999

sigh. yes. but i've no money!


----------



## LaDonna

USED oxblood decolletes sz 42 bin $550

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## LaDonna

NEW ariella pink boots sz 36.5 bin $579

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sweetest-Christ...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## babypie

shoecrazy said:


> I got my nude patent Clichys from this seller a while back. She ships really fast to the US and was willing to negotiate on price.



I hope someone here gets them, they are so pretty!


----------



## KillerTofu

I wish those oxblood Decos were a 40! I'd be all over them!


----------



## more_CHOOS

BLUEFLY sale: buy 1 get 20% off, buy 2 get 25% off and buy 3+ get 30% off!  CL's included

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes/_/N-1z13zq1Z4xi8/list.fly


----------



## babypie

more_CHOOS said:


> BLUEFLY sale: buy 1 get 20% off, buy 2 get 25% off and buy 3+ get 30% off!  CL's included
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes/_/N-1z13zq1Z4xi8/list.fly



Bluefly has the weirded CL selection!  

These are cute...http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Louboutin-red-satin-Lova-slingbacks/cat230048/213757400/detail.fly


----------



## babypie

Nude patent yoyo 39 $499
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LaDonna

love these! USED bronze rolandos sz 41... low starting bid

http://cgi.ebay.com/USED-CHRISTIAN-...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## LaDonna

suede booties (don't know name) sz 36.5 nib $425 bin

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## rainyjewels

LaDonna said:


> love these! USED bronze rolandos sz 41... low starting bid
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/USED-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ROLANDO-BRONZE-LEATHER-41-NICE_W0QQitemZ250298329167QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250298329167&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
OMGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!! BRONZE ROLANDOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i look EVERY DAY on ebay for these!!!!!!!!! i'm usually a 40 - can i make the 41s work?!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## LaDonna

green simple 100's sz 39 bin $350  good deal and from a tpfer!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Stinas

rainyjewels said:


> OMGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!! BRONZE ROLANDOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i look EVERY DAY on ebay for these!!!!!!!!! i'm usually a 40 - can i make the 41s work?!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


I have these and they are TDF!!!  I found them to be TTS, but others went up a size.


----------



## rainyjewels

^^ up a size from their CL size? i'm a true US 9, so i generally size up to a 40 for CLs, but if people are sizing up a size from their CL size, then these would work great!! right??


----------



## JetSetGo!

I recommend one whole size up from your US size, not from your CL size. 
With that said, if the 41s are just a little too big, you could always use heel grips.


----------



## Stinas

rainyjewels said:


> ^^ up a size from their CL size? i'm a true US 9, so i generally size up to a 40 for CLs, but if people are sizing up a size from their CL size, then these would work great!! right??


I used my regular CL size, 39.....When I first got the Mad Marys(which IMO are the same as Rolando, just with studs & straps) I went up a size and they were huge....I suggest asking someone else that has a pair of Rolandos.  I think these might be big for you.


----------



## BellaShoes

Stinas said:


> I have these and they are TDF!!! I found them to be TTS, but others went up a size.


 
STINAS!!!! I am sooooooooo glad you are still loving your bronze Ro's

I miss them dearlyush:


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh and yes.... I am a 39 in my Rolandos too, I am a 8.5-9US.


----------



## rainyjewels

jetset - it does sound like they're too big, but i have heard ppl size up 1.5 size from their US size for rolandos so i MAY be able to make these work...maybe i can pad them up the wazoo lol...i just made the seller an offer so i guess i'll see how they work once they get here....

just found these beauties too, dark green suede lady gres, sz 40.5, BIN $525 - GORGEOUS and what a steal! someone GRAB them!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Green-Lady-Gres-Peep-toe-Pumps-Heels-40-5-NEW_W0QQitemZ150284864750QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150284864750&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## heat97

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Simple-100-Green-Size-39_W0QQitemZ270278558107QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270278558107&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

from one of our own.......


----------



## carlinha

rainyjewels said:


> jetset - it does sound like they're too big, but i have heard ppl size up 1.5 size from their US size for rolandos so i MAY be able to make these work...maybe i can pad them up the wazoo lol...i just made the seller an offer so i guess i'll see how they work once they get here....
> 
> just found these beauties too, dark green suede lady gres, sz 40.5, BIN $525 - GORGEOUS and what a steal! someone GRAB them!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Green-Lady-Gres-Peep-toe-Pumps-Heels-40-5-NEW_W0QQitemZ150284864750QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150284864750&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14




hey rainy, 

i know how much you have been DYING for the bronze rolandos, and you CANNOT pass up on this deal... i think it may be a bit big, but you can make it work... foot petals tip toes and heavenly heelz!!!  double if needed!

i am one of those people that will do whatever to make something work, if i want it badly enough... when i got my mad marys, i had never tried on the rolandos/mad mary before, and going on people's advice, i went up 0.5-1 size up... it turned out quite big on me... the toe box was comfortable though, and i knew i would never be able to find this pair again, so i have 2 heel pads on each shoe and tip toes, and it is quite comfortable!

so, i think it will fit differently on each person... if you have narrow-medium feet, they may fit TTS (same size you take VPs in)... but if your feet are wider, then you may take it 1/2 to 1 size up.

good luck!!!


----------



## rainyjewels

^^carlinha, i know, i've been DYING for the bronze rolandos. DYING. and they're never on ebay!!! the seller wants me to send her money outside of ebay, so i wouldn't be protected nor would i know whether she'd actually end the auction if i wired the money, so i'm trying to get her to change it to BIN or let me bid and end auction early, but she has not been responsive at all. i keep refreshing and hoping she'd respond. ayyyyy. will keep you guys posted!!


----------



## ronsdiva

Oh, I saw those bronze rolandos earlier and put them on watch. I will back off RainyJ since I like them but I am not . I am a 40 and when I tried on a pair of rolandos's (a 40 was all I could find) they were tight enough I Knew I would need at least a 40.5 so you should be able to swing the 41's. I would be leery of paying outside of ebay though.
Good luck.


----------



## rainyjewels

ronsdiva said:


> Oh, I saw those bronze rolandos earlier and put them on watch. I will back off RainyJ since I like them but I am not . I am a 40 and when I tried on a pair of rolandos's (a 40 was all I could find) they were tight enough I Knew I would need at least a 40.5 so you should be able to swing the 41's. I would be leery of paying outside of ebay though.
> Good luck.


 
that is really helpful to know!!! i'm crossing my fingers that she'll respond so i can snag these babies!!!


----------



## rdgldy

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

so cute-if only _I _could cut my toes off!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Milk/Nude Patent Pigalle 100 or 120 (not sure which)
Size 37 NIB
$599 OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I wish I had smaller feet! 

-


----------



## babypie

Pewter silver Yoyo $429 or make an offer!  Size 37.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## evolkatie

omg!! Those pigalles! I wish my feet wouldnt hurt in them


----------



## rubyshoesday

^^^ Forget about the pain, I just wish I could get one of my large hooves into a 37!! lol


----------



## laureenthemean

rubyshoesday said:


> Milk/Nude Patent Pigalle 100 or 120 (not sure which)
> Size 37 NIB
> $599 OBO
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I wish I had smaller feet!
> 
> -



These Pigalles don't look right to me.  I posted them in the authenticity thread just in case, but they look fake to me.


----------



## rubyshoesday

^^^ Oh boo, sorry about that!


----------



## rainyjewels

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWOB-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

multicolor glitter pigalles 70s, sz 40, $499


----------



## laureenthemean

Silver specchio Decolzep, size 36.5 $469 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

Black kid Helmut 100, size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Blue lizard Miss Money Penny, size 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Stinas

heat97 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Simple-100-Green-Size-39_W0QQitemZ270278558107QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270278558107&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> from one of our own.......


----------



## heat97

oh stinas how i wish you were a 37 or i was a 39


----------



## Stinas

^^lol sorry.  If it makes you feel better, none of my friends or cousins wear my size...so I cant even give them away.


----------



## laureenthemean

Red grease Balacorta flats, size 40.5, BIN $180
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Dark red patent Pigalle 70, size 36.5, BIN $280
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-DK-RE...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JetSetGo!

Whipsnake Roccia VP 38.5, Gently Worn, starting bid $550
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## meggyg8r

Python Fontanetes in pink 38.. from one of our tPF ladies!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sara999

sigh. if only i could fit that size


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?N=0&st=s&Ntt=louboutin&_requestid=4743

FYI....Neimanmarcus has additional 20% off online clearance for 2 days only.


----------



## Raffaluv

rainyjewels said:


> that is really helpful to know!!! i'm crossing my fingers that she'll respond so i can snag these babies!!!


 

Yeah rainyjewels! I'm happy you found your bronze rolandos!  got my fingers crossed the seller gets back to you & wants to go thru ebay so you'll be protected etc  I think you may be ok with the size!  I am anxiously awaiting the pony/calf hair rolandos I ordered from Saks last week & went up a full size from my "regular" CL size a 39.5 (9.5) they're a 40.5 -- I had the black patent rolandos in a 39.5 & found them way too tight & knew I'd need atleast a 40 so I think & am hoping with tip toes & heel pad I'll be OK with the 40.5  Keep us posted!!


----------



## rainyjewels

raffa, it sounds like we're in the same shoes! a full size up from our normal CL size...the seller decided to let the auction run through as she was getting a ton of interest yesterday, so i hope i end up winning. my only concern is if the leather stretches with wear, they'll eventually become hopelessly big...


----------



## carlinha

check these stunners out!!!  35, pink python simples

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

carlinha said:


> check these stunners out!!! 35, pink python simples
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/new-christian-louboutin-pink-python-simple-heels-35_w0qqitemz310085052980qqihz021qqcategoryz63889qqsspagenamezwdvwqqrdz1qqcmdzviewitem


 

gorgeous!


----------



## Raffaluv

Raffaluv said:


> Oh my laureenthemean - thank you for posting these...I GOT THEM!!! I'm soo excited although I need them like I need a hole in my head! Theyre gorgeous!! I'm still learning about CL's - do you think these are current season? I'm praying they fit! So psyched, thank you!!!!


 

Oooh man, I just logged into Saks to check on the status of these & they said cancelled!! I called #877 & they sd my order had to been cancelled because the shoes were damaged!  Oh well...I guess it just wasnt meant to be   ...but ya know when you start planning outfits and everything and then....


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Aww, so sad!  At least they 1) actually had the shoes in stock (unlike Barneys) and 2) didn't just send you damaged shoes (unlike NM).


----------



## Raffaluv

Thanks Laureen! You are sooo right, gotta look at the bright side!!


----------



## meggyg8r

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Aww, so sad! At least they 1) actually had the shoes in stock (unlike Barneys) and 2) didn't just send you damaged shoes (unlike NM).


 
SO, SO true, on BOTH accounts.  Way to go, Saks!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Leopard pony Helmut, size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Red Nuit d'Ete, size 37, BIN $595
http://cgi.ebay.com/895-Christian-L...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Bubblegum patent Rolande, size 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Pink-...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Those Rolandes are adorable!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, I usually prefer the Rolando in most colors, but I think the bubblegum really works for this style.


----------



## ronsdiva

laureenthemean said:


> Black kid Helmut 100, size 39
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Leather-Pumps-size-39-Italy_W0QQitemZ250298348820QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250298348820&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> I wish those Helmuts were a half size bigger. I know they are supposed to run large and I am usually a 40....


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I Know these are not CL's but I just think they are a really good deal. I am a off 5th (houson fountains) and they have a pair of black patent Lanvins in a size 9 here. I want someone here to get them. They are 209. 
I d


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Ooooh! It they were a 9.5, I'd be all over them!!!!! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## ledaatomica

good deals here http://www.hollywhirl.com/m-13-christian-louboutin.aspx 

most worth it the Roccia Activas in a 38 for a good price $399


----------



## laureenthemean

Ivory Mouchelina, size 37.5, starting bid $299
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Gold Gwenissima, size 39.5, starting bid $200
http://cgi.ebay.com/Stunning-Gold-C...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JuneHawk

ledaatomica said:


> good deals here http://www.hollywhirl.com/m-13-christian-louboutin.aspx
> 
> most worth it the Roccia Activas in a 38 for a good price $399



  If only they were half a size larger...


----------



## xegbl

ledaatomica said:


> good deals here http://www.hollywhirl.com/m-13-christian-louboutin.aspx
> 
> most worth it the Roccia Activas in a 38 for a good price $399


 
Thanks,I got it! hopefully it fits


----------



## ledaatomica

xegbl said:


> Thanks,I got it! hopefully it fits


 
wonderful! I hope they work out. Its  the most stunning color combo for the activa style in my opinion.


----------



## *Magdalena*

The magenta suede declic is on pre-order at BG again in case you missed it last time at nm.com





date available 11/17

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...4310064&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&parentId=


----------



## carlinha

ronsdiva said:


> laureenthemean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black kid Helmut 100, size 39
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Leather-Pumps-size-39-Italy_W0QQitemZ250298348820QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250298348820&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> I wish those Helmuts were a half size bigger. I know they are supposed to run large and I am usually a 40....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think these would actually work for you... if they were 39.5, and you are usually a 40, that would be too big...
> 
> i had to go down almost 2 full sizes in mine 34.5 (from 36-36.5)!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ Wow really Carlinha?  2 whole sizes?  I purchased a pair of Helmuts awhile back and they were size 35 and I normally take a size 35 and they work fine with a little bit of padding.


----------



## LavenderIce

I know this should be in the sizing thread, but I have found there to be a great discrepancy in the sizing of the Helmuts.  For the patents I couldn't get a 36 to stay on my feet, but I own the jazz in a 36.5.


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude VP w/ gold tip, 35.5, starting bid $183, BIN $823
http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Very-...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14

Navy patent Wallis 85, size 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-navy-...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## ashakes

Please somebody get these LOL:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-Ernesta-Plateau-Size-37_W0QQitemZ280269939900QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280269939900&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## lolitablue

ashakes said:


> Please somebody get these LOL:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-Ernesta-Plateau-Size-37_W0QQitemZ280269939900QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280269939900&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


 

So I wish they were my size!!!


----------



## javaboo

Black Leather Ron Ron size: 38.5 - 13 hours left $232.50

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230291899141


----------



## ylime

ylime said:


> South Coast Plaza boutique just got the tiger Decolletes! I don't know what size they have, but I think I remember a few people looking for them. They're $575.
> 
> Their number is 714.754.9200, and ask for Patrick.



Hi ladies - sorry for the delay! I didn't have time to go Friday, but instead went today.

The new Decolletes are definitely darker than the other ones. Whereas the other ones are called tiger, these are more leopard (if that makes sense?). It's a medium amber/brown shade, similar to how the Ron Ron leopard patent looks. I'll upload a photo later - the flash is being obnoxious and washing out the color for now.

In other news, I had a chance to glance through the look book while waiting to get my shoes, and apparently, the Beverly Hills boutique (and possibly more) is going to be getting a nude patent Clichy 120mm! I don't know if this is old news, but I'm sort of excited. Patrick wasn't sure whether it was going to be the pink nude or the milk patent nude, but he said that he thinks it might be the pink nude because that's what a lot of the shoes coming out lately have been. It'll be $555, and he isn't sure when they'll be in the boutiques.


----------



## carlinha

more_CHOOS said:


> ^ Wow really Carlinha?  2 whole sizes?  I purchased a pair of Helmuts awhile back and they were size 35 and I normally take a size 35 and they work fine with a little bit of padding.



yes this should be in the sizing thread... but just to answer your question... i was shocked myself... the 35.5 were literally falling off my feet.  and if i had taken it in my "normal" size of 36/36.5, it would literally needed to have been glued on to stay on.

i give up trying to figure my feet out in CL shoes...


----------



## more_CHOOS

laureenthemean said:


> Nude VP w/ gold tip, 35.5, starting bid $183, BIN $823
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Very-Prive-Nappa-nude-Patent-size-35-5_W0QQitemZ250298656721QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250298656721&_trkparms=72%3A1156%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


 
OooHHhh Nude VP w/ Gold tip...I want these!!!  But I know I cannot make them work...recalling my fiasco with the Tortoise VP's...


----------



## carlinha

more_CHOOS said:


> OooHHhh Nude VP w/ Gold tip...I want these!!!  But I know I cannot make them work...recalling my fiasco with the Tortoise VP's...



why what happened with those?


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ i put 3 footpads in and 2 heel grips and they were still a finger too big!  i had to let them go...but not to worry, one is on its way to me!!!


----------



## carlinha

more_CHOOS said:


> ^ i put 3 footpads in and 2 heel grips and they were still a finger too big!  i had to let them go...but not to worry, one is on its way to me!!!



wow you have REALLY small feet!!!  it must be so difficult to find shoes!


----------



## christine0628

Bronze Simples - 40 - $295 - less than 1.5 hours to go...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280267656279


----------



## rainyjewels

^^ such a steal! i bet they're not that popular because the seller didn't put the right name or style in the title, otherwise i'm sure they'd be much higher by this point!


----------



## jh4200

Okay, is anyone else bidding on these?  I don't want to up on the price on another TPF'er, but I'm seriously considering them.


----------



## christine0628

jh4200 said:


> Okay, is anyone else bidding on these? I don't want to up on the price on another TPF'er, but I'm seriously considering them.


 
I was, but with javaboo's help, I realized that they were probably going to be too big for me.  GO FOR IT!  If they were a size or more smaller, I would!


----------



## rainyjewels

jh, go for it!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

go get em-40's are too big for me!


----------



## jh4200

Okay, I put a bid in, but I have a feeling I'm going to be outbid since I had to bid up to $370 to be the highest bidder - someone else must really want these.


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

I'm bidding on these, but welcome the competition! LOL


----------



## bagpunk

wow! how many colours are there for the simple pythons? if not for the magenta suede declic i have ordered!!



carlinha said:


> check these stunners out!!!  35, pink python simples
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jh4200

LaDoctorFutura said:


> I'm bidding on these, but welcome the competition! LOL


 
Oh no!  I'm sorry - I didn't want to cost anyone extra money!


----------



## rainyjewels

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247

grey suede lady gres, sz 40.5, BIN $599

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Black...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262

black mad mary with ankle strap...sz 40, BIN $990

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Black...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262

black sheer polka dot VP, sz 40, BIN $990 (never seen these before..)


----------



## CLGirl

javaboo said:


> Black Leather Ron Ron size: 38.5 - 13 hours left $232.50
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230291899141


 
Oooh these are cute!  I guess I'll bid on them.  I don't know what I wear in Ron Ron, but many CL pumps are 38.5, does anyone know if Ron ron's are weird, I'm not too familiar with this style.


----------



## rdgldy

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

leopard helmuts-beautiful!


----------



## javaboo

I think you only need to go 1/2 size up from your US size for the Ron Rons, I did for mine.


----------



## glamgrl921

http://www.katsluxury.com/product_info.php?products_id=878
Black and Gold foxtrots  38.5


----------



## Stinas

Pigalle - Magenta - Size 37 - TPFer


​Activa - Black Patent - Size 40​


Oh My - Blue - Size 39



D'orsay Platform - Beige - Size 39.5


​


----------



## Stinas

Decollete - Size 37 - Black Jazz Patent


​


----------



## ylime

CLGirl said:


> Oooh these are cute!  I guess I'll bid on them.  I don't know what I wear in Ron Ron, but many CL pumps are 38.5, does anyone know if Ron ron's are weird, I'm not too familiar with this style.



I wear a 38.5-39 for most CLs, and went with a 39 for the black patent Ron Rons. A 38.5 (in the patent) fit, but the 39 was a more comfortable fit.


----------



## CLGirl

Thanks ylime, I'm still trying to figure out my different CL sizes.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Check out these White City Girls! Too high priced, imo, but fun to look at!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-IN-BOX-CHRI...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## sara999

love the white/black contrast....not teh price though!


----------



## jopapeto

Hello yes the city girl in very beautiful white but the price


----------



## keya

carlinha said:


> check these stunners out!!!  35, pink python simples
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-Louboutin-Pink-Python-Simple-Heels-35_W0QQitemZ310085052980QQihZ021QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I saw those and were almost happy they didn't have them in my size because I don't know how I'd be able to resist  
I hope someone here got them, I want to see pics!


----------



## jh4200

Very pretty silver (sorry I don't know the name of this color) VPs, size 40, only $280 with just over 12 hours to go:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Gray-Patent-size-40_W0QQitemZ290261294588QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290261294588&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## lolitablue

jh4200 said:


> Very pretty silver (sorry I don't know the name of this color) VPs, size 40, only $280 with just over 12 hours to go:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Gray-Patent-size-40_W0QQitemZ290261294588QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290261294588&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 

Pewter, maybe?  I am watching those!

So, who got the simples?


----------



## aeross

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Graffiti Pewter Pigalle in 38.5 + 39. I haven't seen these before


----------



## jh4200

I got the simples!  Sorry, LaDoctora!  But I am very excited about it - got them for only $370!

I hope you get those VPs, lolitablue!


----------



## shopalot

Way to go *jh4200*! I also have a pair of bronze simples and I love them!


----------



## b00mbaka

jh4200 said:


> Very pretty silver (sorry I don't know the name of this color) VPs, size 40, only $280 with just over 12 hours to go:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Gray-Patent-size-40_W0QQitemZ290261294588QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290261294588&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
OMG! I want these!!!!! I'll wait to bid but I KNOW they'll go over my $300 max


----------



## ronsdiva

jh4200 said:


> Very pretty silver (sorry I don't know the name of this color) VPs, size 40, only $280 with just over 12 hours to go:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Gray-Patent-size-40_W0QQitemZ290261294588QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290261294588&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
Those are hot! They look a little like the burma VP's that NM had.


----------



## lolitablue

jh4200 said:


> I got the simples! Sorry, LaDoctora! But I am very excited about it - got them for only $370!
> 
> I hope you get those VPs, lolitablue!


 
Glad to hear you got them!!! The VP's have too much competition here.


----------



## evolkatie

ooo gold sing sing's 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

jh4200 said:


> Very pretty silver (sorry I don't know the name of this color) VPs, size 40, only $280 with just over 12 hours to go:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Gray-Patent-size-40_W0QQitemZ290261294588QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290261294588&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


Ooooh, anthracite VPs!  So pretty!


----------



## javaboo

I just realized that eBay is charging crazy amount of final value on clothing and accessories...12% on first $50 and 9% on 50-1000. Yikes!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, it's getting really ridiculous.


----------



## christine0628

javaboo said:


> I just realized that eBay is charging crazy amount of final value on clothing and accessories...12% on first $50 and 9% on 50-1000. Yikes!


 

Crazy, huh!?!  I usually post in the MJ forum and many ladies there are setting up shop at bonanzle.com.  I think to list is free and the most for FVF is like $10 tops...and rates are supposed to be good thru 2010.  I've only seen 2 pairs of CLs listed on there so far...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, I listed something on bonanzle yesterday.  I guess we'll see how it goes.  I couldn't list it on ebay if I wanted right now, b/c of the listing restrictions.


----------



## heat97

oohhhh should we go check out bonanzle?


----------



## 8seventeen19

What listing restrictions Laureen?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^For certain brands, you can only do 2 listings every 30 days.  I listed and then relisted a Chanel bag, and now I have to wait 30 days to list it again.  IIRC, this happened to JetSet a while ago as well.


----------



## javaboo

*Laureen*: Send an email to eBay and if you have good feedback they will take off the restriction. I have do this before and they got back to me pretty quickly.


----------



## singtong

ebay is just getting worse and worse...


----------



## laureenthemean

javaboo said:


> *Laureen*: Send an email to eBay and if you have good feedback they will take off the restriction. I have do this before and they got back to me pretty quickly.


I tried, and even though I have great feedback (only one neutral ever, over something dumb, the rest are positive), they won't lift the restriction.  Stupid ebay.


----------



## evolkatie

Ugh that happened to me cept with LV items. They sent me warnings and etc... it's weird cause I've sold a lot of expensive goods in the past year. I've given up trying to sell lv on ebay plus the fees are too high


----------



## xegbl

Stinas Green Patent VP

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Grn-Patent-RARE-Size39-5_W0QQitemZ270279187493QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270279187493&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## meluvs2shop

laureenthemean said:


> ^^For certain brands, you can only do 2 listings every 30 days.  I listed and then relisted a Chanel bag, and now I have to wait 30 days to list it again.  IIRC, this happened to JetSet a while ago as well.



yup this is happening to me, too. i am trying to sell a pair of christian dior pumps but have to wait 30 days now.


----------



## xegbl

Miss Boxe wedges in striped gold similar to what Shoecrazy got

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Christian-Louboutin-Metallic-Wedge-Shoes_W0QQitemZ280270316217QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280270316217&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## fmd914

xegbl said:


> Stinas Green Patent VP
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Grn-Patent-RARE-Size39-5_W0QQitemZ270279187493QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270279187493&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 


My UHG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

You are the one!!!! I was trying to remember who wanted these so badly!!!!

Are they your size???


----------



## fmd914

JetSetGo! said:


> You are the one!!!! I was trying to remember who wanted these so badly!!!!
> 
> Are they your size???


 

Yes, Jet it's me!!!!.  They are a full size larger than my normal VP size.  I told myself a few months ago no more shoes that are the wrong size, but........I have been wanting these for over a year!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KillerTofu

Are you getting them??


----------



## carlinha

fmd914 said:


> Yes, Jet it's me!!!!.  They are a full size larger than my normal VP size.  I told myself a few months ago no more shoes that are the wrong size, but........I have been wanting these for over a year!!!!!!!!!!!!!



oh nothing a few tip toes and heavenly heelz won't fix!!!

go get em tiger!


----------



## more_CHOOS

are these urs Laureen?  these are the only CL's listed on Bonanzle.

Nude Declics sz 38 $550

http://www.bonanzle.com/items/searc...rt_by]=relevancy&secret=7f3d330e060fa386f8c53


----------



## more_CHOOS

heat97 said:


> oohhhh should we go check out bonanzle?


 

I just checked out Bonanzle.com today and they only have 3 CL's listed.  With the crazy Ebay fee increase, I'm going to start listing some of my CL's on Bonanzle as well!


----------



## lolitablue

more_CHOOS said:


> I just checked out Bonanzle.com today and they only have 3 CL's listed. With the crazy Ebay fee increase, I'm going to start listing some of my CL's on Bonanzle as well!


 
I so wish that you were my size!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

more_CHOOS said:


> are these urs Laureen?  these are the only CL's listed on Bonanzle.
> 
> Nude Declics sz 38 $550
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/items/searc...rt_by]=relevancy&secret=7f3d330e060fa386f8c53


Nope, I just have a bag listed so far, though I am thinking about listing a pair of CLs.


----------



## laureenthemean

Navy Coquine, size 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
So pretty!

Red Moustique, size 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

Pink Coquine size 8, $340 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:15|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

Black satin Activa, size 37.5, $380 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:15|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## evolkatie

Red karey decolettes sz 37 bin 299
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## hlp_28

christine0628 said:


> Crazy, huh!?! I usually post in the MJ forum and many ladies there are setting up shop at bonanzle.com. I think to list is free and the most for FVF is like $10 tops...and rates are supposed to be good thru 2010. I've only seen 2 pairs of CLs listed on there so far...


 
Sorry, what does MJ forum means?? Thanks


----------



## christine0628

hlp_28 said:


> Sorry, what does MJ forum means?? Thanks


 
Marc Jacobs Forum - another forum like this, but discussing mostly Marc Jacobs Handbags.  HTH!  (hope that helps!).


----------



## hlp_28

That's really helpful Christine. I myself usually say Marc Jacobs as MJ too but thought there is another website where you can sell your CLs. Dumb me =(


----------



## JetSetGo!

Red Satin Moustique 39.5 $399
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Patent NP with Burgundy Tip Size 39 $650 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

Magenta patent Pigalle 120, size 39, BIN $360
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## foxycleopatra

RED SATIN "FIORELLINO"  sz 38

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## sara999

wish those were my size!


----------



## JuneHawk

Stunning!


----------



## meggyg8r

ooooh so lovely.  They are my size but a little too pricey when there's so many other things I "need"!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

foxycleopatra said:


> RED SATIN "FIORELLINO"  sz 38
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



gorgeous.


----------



## lolitablue

meluvs2shop said:


> yup this is happening to me, too. i am trying to sell a pair of christian dior pumps but have to wait 30 days now.


 

I have that happened to me last night.  I created an account on bonanzle.


----------



## christine0628

hlp_28 said:


> That's really helpful Christine. I myself usually say Marc Jacobs as MJ too but thought there is another website where you can sell your CLs. Dumb me =(


 

Nope - you're right - there is another site called bonanzle.com.  Good luck!


----------



## meluvs2shop

i don't want to hijack this great/informative thread but does anyone have experience selling high end items on bonanzle.com?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Nude Patent VP $899 Size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## **shoelover**

Kamilla850 said:


> My SA from Nordstroms called today to let me know that they still have the Hercule, Mad Mary and studded boots on sale, they are all 33% off.  Now I am pissed that I paid full price for each of these!!
> 
> If you need an SA recommendation, feel free to let me know.


  did he/she say what sizes they have left in MM? ...I'm sorry I emailed you too and for the confusion


----------



## Kamilla850

^^That post is very old, I doubt that they have anything left since this is almost a year ago now.


----------



## **shoelover**

Oh i feel silly now...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lolitablue said:


> I have that happened to me last night.  I created an account on bonanzle.


 
sometimes if you make your title *Christian CL Louboutin* etc etc etc. they WON'T catch it 

just a lil idea to get around ebay irritating limits these days


----------



## meluvs2shop

**shoelover** said:


> did he/she say what sizes they have left in MM? ...I'm sorry I emailed you too and for the confusion



i wish i had seen the original post by kamilla. i would love a pair of mad mary's especially at 33% off! i know they are a bit on the trendy side but every time i see some one wearing them my heart skips a beat.


----------



## *Magdalena*

silver sometimes on sale for $430...size 38.5. i'm tempted...just a little

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...te=&itemId=prod51180039&suiteId=&cmCat=search


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

omg GET EM!!!

i totally would if they were my size


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ that's a good price considering how expensive they were. would you get a lot of wear out of them?


----------



## *Magdalena*

that's the thing...i dont think i will get much wear out of them...i'd rather put that money towards the grey flannel NPs that I really want and actually will wear a lot. but i do agree, it's a great deal!!!


----------



## evolkatie

You can always buy now, think later or maybe even sell em on ebay for more if you decide to not keep them


----------



## *Magdalena*

omg, i hate you guys LOL...i ended up getting them.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

awesome! pics when u get em!!!


----------



## techie81

*Magdalena* said:


> omg, i hate you guys LOL...i ended up getting them.



Yay congrats!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

*Magdalena* said:


> omg, i hate you guys LOL...i ended up getting them.



haha!! congrats!! post pics when you get 'em.


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^ fo shizzle LOL


----------



## aeross

evolkatie said:


> Ugh that happened to me cept with LV items. They sent me warnings and etc... it's weird cause I've sold a lot of expensive goods in the past year. I've given up trying to sell lv on ebay plus the fees are too high


 
I have the same problem. I thought it was just me !


----------



## xegbl

Grats, Magdalena!


----------



## heat97

JetSetGo! said:


> Nude Patent VP $899 Size 37
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NUDE-VERY-PRIVE-SOLD-OUT-37BNIB_W0QQitemZ300261384074QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300261384074&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
Glad to see she removed the BIN price of $1,999.  That was just a little insane IMO


----------



## meluvs2shop

^trudat!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ That's absurd!!!! You could SO them for less than that!!!!


----------



## JuneHawk

Sometimes I wonder if eBay sellers are on crack.  NGG comes to mind when I think that LOL.


----------



## CLGirl

foxycleopatra said:


> RED SATIN "FIORELLINO" sz 38
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-red-silk-shoes-FIORELLINO_W0QQitemZ150297759780QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150297759780&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 Gorgeous!


----------



## rdgldy

so lovely!


----------



## ronsdiva

JuneHawk said:


> Sometimes I wonder if eBay sellers are on crack.  NGG comes to mind when I think that LOL.


----------



## *Magdalena*

does anyone know if Saks has ever gotten the grey flannel NP?  have you seen it there?  I know NM has them, but i'd rather give the business to Saks.


----------



## Stinas

*Magdalena* said:


> does anyone know if Saks has ever gotten the grey flannel NP? have you seen it there? I know NM has them, but i'd rather give the business to Saks.


Im pretty sure I saw them at Bergdorfs in NYC Sat.


----------



## rubyshoesday

Black Python Pigalle 120mm
Size 39 Gently used
$699
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLK-PYTHON-PIGALLE-39-REG-925_W0QQitemZ130256933898QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item130256933898&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## evolkatie

gorgeous!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

^total hotness right there!


----------



## archygirl

JuneHawk said:


> Sometimes I wonder if eBay sellers are on crack. NGG comes to mind when I think that LOL.


 
Dunno if you have noticed, but NGG has lowered her prices on some shoes a bit...keep watching, if they don't sell, they reduce in price! I am still watching a pair, which are now almost 200 less than she originally listed them for, and still not sold. They are now pretty close to my threshold, so they may be mine before the weekend is out!!


----------



## bagpunk

heat97 said:


> Glad to see she removed the *BIN price of $1,999*.  That was just a little *insane *IMO



insane is, indeed, the word


----------



## morfoula

PLEASE LADIES!
SOMEONE WITH CUTE TINY FEET GET THIS SHOE!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

archygirl said:


> Dunno if you have noticed, but NGG has lowered her prices on some shoes a bit...keep watching, if they don't sell, they reduce in price! I am still watching a pair, which are now almost 200 less than she originally listed them for, and still not sold. They are now pretty close to my threshold, so they may be mine before the weekend is out!!



I don't know, she's still trying to sell the She's Back for $700.  She's gonna have to give those things away.


----------



## morfoula

so cute
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## Stinas

Giraffe Pony VP - Size 39 - On my watch list lol  TPFer


----------



## evolkatie

ahh, one of my HGs cept 2 sizes too big for me


----------



## laureenthemean

Plum satin Biba, size 36


----------



## Stinas

Rolando - Size 36 - Wine Patent - Has been re-soled with black soles(I would replace w/red...looks better




Goya - Size 37.5




Lady Greys - Size 39.5 NR


----------



## carlinha

laureenthemean said:


> Plum satin Biba, size 36



wow this is lovely!  does anyone know how sizing runs for this shoe style?


----------



## Stinas

Rolando - Wine Patent - Size 39.5


----------



## laureenthemean

carlinha said:


> wow this is lovely!  does anyone know how sizing runs for this shoe style?



I would think TTS, since it's a d'Orsay style, but maybe 1/2 size up b/c it looks like a Decollete toe.


----------



## luxlover

morfoula said:


> PLEASE LADIES!
> SOMEONE WITH CUTE TINY FEET GET THIS SHOE!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-YELLOW-DECLIC-PUMPS-SHOES-35-5-5-5_W0QQitemZ120308136322QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120308136322&_trkparms=72%3A1209|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14




this is a show LVPiggy should get...I can totally imagine her rocking this shoe!


----------



## LavenderIce

laureenthemean said:


> Plum satin Biba, size 36


 
Why, oh why 36?  Come on 37!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hehe, I thought of both you and leda when I saw them.


----------



## CLGirl

Stinas said:


> Giraffe Pony VP - Size 39 - On my watch list lol TPFer


 Ooooh Stinas I have those.  Love love them.  I hope you get them.


----------



## JuneHawk

morfoula said:


> PLEASE LADIES!
> SOMEONE WITH CUTE TINY FEET GET THIS SHOE!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-YELLOW-DECLIC-PUMPS-SHOES-35-5-5-5_W0QQitemZ120308136322QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120308136322&_trkparms=72%3A1209|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Be still my heart!  THANK GOODNESS they are not a 38!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Josephine   37.5 New $599 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JetSetGo!

Yellow Satin Jolie Slide $275 Size 38
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## morfoula

jetsetgo! said:


> yellow satin jolie slide $275 size 38
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...cat=search&searchtype=sale&parentid=cat980731


 
damn it it's gone!!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Stinas said:


> Im pretty sure I saw them at Bergdorfs in NYC Sat.


 
thanks Stinas!!


----------



## authenticplease

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

These are lovely, size 9 with a low BIN $175!


----------



## authenticplease




----------



## aeross

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=170264208072&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007

Reduced starting bid of £499 Blue Paillette Pigalle 120 size 41 + matching clutch. These didn't sell first time round

This lady will ship to the states

Please someone place a bid before my fingers get twitchy !


----------



## samoXenina

^^omg those are hott!


----------



## aeross

^^ Aren't they just

I've watched them the last 2 weeks as they didn't sell first time around. I think she'd have been better stating WW shipping tbh

I hope someone places a bid or I'm going to get into a whole lot of trouble and my teal ron rons will have to wait !


----------



## Raffaluv

authenticplease said:


>


 


http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubou...d=p3286.c0.m14

These are lovely, size 9 with a low BIN $175!


Do these look like decolletes?  Wow, I know these are classics - I remember wanting some of CL's trash shoes sooo badly back in the 90s after seeing them in Vogue


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those are the Matador, I think, and the toe looks more like a Simple?


----------



## b00mbaka

OMG! Did you get them? Those look like they would have matched your Chanel, *Raffaluv*


----------



## Raffaluv

Thanks Laureen, the heel & sling back were really throwing me off  

boom...i wish i was fast enough!! i should know our rules, buy now..think later!   you are so right they would have looked cute with the chanel! OMG how are your leopard pigalles?!?!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

morfoula said:


> PLEASE LADIES!
> SOMEONE WITH CUTE TINY FEET GET THIS SHOE!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-YELLOW-DECLIC-PUMPS-SHOES-35-5-5-5_W0QQitemZ120308136322QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120308136322&_trkparms=72%3A1209|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



I am watching these. I am trying to wait for them to go down a little. I might break down and get them, but I am holding out.


----------



## morfoula

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I am watching these. I am trying to wait for them to go down a little. I might break down and get them, but I am holding out.


 
please! they're too pretty!


----------



## Raffaluv

OMG break down! I'd get them in a sec if they were my size - they are sooo cute!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I know, I am soo in love with these shoes and I do not know how much longer I can hold out, but I must be strong. I already have the grey and red declics on pre-order from Saks. I... must... be... good! I am a little worried about the sizing even though Laureen said I may be able to fit them.


----------



## b00mbaka

Raffaluv said:


> Thanks Laureen, the heel & sling back were really throwing me off
> 
> boom...i wish i was fast enough!! i should know our rules, buy now..think later!  you are so right they would have looked cute with the chanel! OMG how are your leopard pigalles?!?!


 
Come on! You should know the rules by now! LOL! That price was great too!

 They are fine! I got the heel repaired and used plasti-dip on the bottoms so now it looks brand new again!


----------



## techie81

Pink, 36.5

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## 8seventeen19

I really want no NEED those yellow Declics but I can't bring myself to spend that money on them either...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^^I feel you. I keep thinking one day another pair will pop up.


----------



## meggyg8r

Lovely...
http://cgi.ebay.com/REESEs-Christian-Louboutin-CLICHY-STRASS-36-5-6-or-5-5_W0QQitemZ350100898178QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item350100898178&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## lolitablue

I wonder if the Matador are TTS?


----------



## javaboo

I think Matadors are TTS or they ran big? best to double check.


----------



## ledaatomica

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Hehe, I thought of both you and leda when I saw them.


 

when I first saw this shoe when the seller listed it a few months back I begged the seller to tell me that it would fit for someone who would need a 37.5 in this style but alas no.  It does run 1/2 size small because of the decollete toe box. 

I am so desperate for it I even have contemplated buying it just to look at it every once in a while but I think that would pain me more.


----------



## ledaatomica

lolitablue said:


> I wonder if the Matador are TTS?


 
I usually need at least 1/2 size up for them and even 1 full size works too. Toe box is very narrow.


----------



## laureenthemean

ledaatomica said:


> when I first saw this shoe when the seller listed it a few months back I begged the seller to tell me that it would fit for someone who would need a 37.5 in this style but alas no.  It does run 1/2 size small because of the decollete toe box.
> 
> I am so desperate for it I even have contemplated buying it just to look at it every once in a while but I think that would pain me more.



Aw, I thought I had seen them before!  I checked your sig to make sure they were too small, otherwise I would have PMed you.  I'm sure they will pop up in your size some day.


----------



## heat97

lolitablue said:


> I wonder if the Matador are TTS?


 
I actually have the matador in tts.


----------



## Stinas

CLGirl said:


> Ooooh Stinas I have those. Love love them. I hope you get them.


Im trying to be good lol..but they are on my watch list.


----------



## adriannie

I just won these with a super low offer of $220. Thanks for the heads-up, Laureen!



laureenthemean said:


> Black satin Activa, size 37.5, $380 OBO
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:15|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^congrats! these are so pretty


----------



## adriannie

*Magdalena* said:


> ^^congrats! these are so pretty



Thanks! I'm *so* excited.


----------



## laureenthemean

adriannie said:


> I just won these with a super low offer of $220. Thanks for the heads-up, Laureen!



Yay, so glad you got them!  They're sooo pretty in satin.  What a deal, too!


----------



## adriannie

laureenthemean said:


> Yay, so glad you got them!  They're sooo pretty in satin.  What a deal, too!



I know, right? I'm still in shock. I don't know what I'd do without this forum; you girls are the best!


----------



## *Magdalena*

black satin bow slide size 36 $275

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## funandsun

adriannie said:


> I just won these with a super low offer of $220. Thanks for the heads-up, Laureen!


 
Wow!  What a steal!  Congrats!  Make sure you post modeling pictures when they arrive.


----------



## ylime

adriannie said:


> I just won these with a super low offer of $220. Thanks for the heads-up, Laureen!



WOW, what a steal! Congrats!


----------



## carlinha

that is an amazing deal!!!

has anyone seen this?  cute!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## 8seventeen19

I got one last year from Saks with a CL purchase. It is cute for those who missed out!


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/So-hot-Christian-Louboutin-Rolando-Size-38-5_W0QQitemZ320304466098QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320304466098&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
Leopard Rolande 38.5 $199


----------



## lulabee

^^ I so love those, how's the sizing run?


----------



## 8seventeen19

SMALL! Lol! I had to get a half size larger than my CL size and I NEVER have to do that.


----------



## carlinha

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/So-hot-Christian-Louboutin-Rolando-Size-38-5_W0QQitemZ320304466098QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320304466098&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> Leopard Rolande 38.5 $199



good grief those are HOT!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES-37-5-platform-brown-pony_W0QQitemZ350102200971QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item350102200971&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
Gorgeous!!! 
VPs in brown pony $329!!!


----------



## evolkatie

Omg i love you thanks i got them


----------



## rdgldy

YAY, Katie-what a steal!!!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ yaya great steal!! 

they would have been mine had the size been ,well,, alot larger

CONGRATS!!


----------



## evolkatie

LOL i've never been so crazy in my life. i didn't even scroll down to see the whole listing and the pics, i just saw 37.5 and clicked BIN lol

bf is going to be SO mad


----------



## 8seventeen19

evolkatie said:


> Omg i love you thanks i got them


 
NICE! I was hoping that someone here would get them! I have luck finding OTHER people pony hair but not myself... what's up with that?! LOL! I can't wait to see modeling pics!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

evolkatie said:


> LOL i've never been so crazy in my life. i didn't even scroll down to see the whole listing and the pics, i just saw 37.5 and clicked BIN lol
> 
> bf is going to be SO mad


 

HAHA Ohhhhhh well! DH doesn't know that I've put a few items on "hold" in Vegas.


----------



## rdgldy

so find me my castillanas size 39.5, please!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

rdgldy said:


> so find me my castillanas size 39.5, please!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
What color? 
I found Karwood hers!!


----------



## rdgldy

I'll take what you find


----------



## rainyjewels

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

those would give you some crazy toe cleavage...don't think i've seen these before. sz 40.5, BIN $448


----------



## carlinha

mad (ankle strap version w/o ankle strap?), 38 black

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## more_CHOOS

wow! kate!  great buy!!!  so jealous!


----------



## more_CHOOS

*Are these mismarked on NM?*

Zippette sz 37 $498

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3490025&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&parentId=


----------



## more_CHOOS

and these Alta Perlas too

sz 40 $478

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3490114&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&parentId=


----------



## more_CHOOS

and these blue lizard 

sz 39.5 $608 (these were like over $1k)

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...4280018&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&parentId=


----------



## laureenthemean

Blue kid O My Sling, size 38.5, BIN $325
http://cgi.ebay.com/540-Christian-L...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Navy patent Anne Marie, size 38.5, BIN $325
http://cgi.ebay.com/670-Christian-L...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## heat97

evolkatie said:


> Omg i love you thanks i got them


 
amazing steal!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

more_CHOOS said:


> and these Alta Perlas too
> 
> sz 40 $478
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3490114&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&parentId=


 
those really need to pop up in a 7 or 7.5....


----------



## *Magdalena*

more_CHOOS said:


> and these Alta Perlas too
> 
> sz 40 $478
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3490114&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&parentId=


 
that's crazy!! arent these around $900?????


----------



## heat97

^^ they should be in the sale section..... weird that they are not.... if the nude pops up they are so mine lol


----------



## meggyg8r

*Magdalena* said:


> that's crazy!! arent these around $900?????


 
$955 retail


----------



## rainyjewels

wow those are my size!! are these definitely supposed to be on sale or is it a mistake? they're so pretty...i wish i had actual events to wear them to!


----------



## singtong

adriannie - congrats, the seller contacted me prior to accept my offer ($200) but I didn't get back to her in time. 

But I am glad that someone here can get them  x x x


----------



## more_CHOOS

^^ i don't know but barneys is selling them at full price!


----------



## meggyg8r

rainyjewels said:


> wow those are my size!! are these definitely supposed to be on sale or is it a mistake? they're so pretty...i wish i had actual events to wear them to!


 
They've been that price for a few weeks now.  I've been stalking the site waiting for my size and color to come up but it hasn't yet.  Have you tried these on?  The sizing on them is different from most CLs I found.  If they're your size I would snatch them up.. they are so gorgeous on.


----------



## rainyjewels

^^ oh how so? they size smaller or larger?


----------



## bugslife

^^^^The ALtas are 1/2 size down.  My pair is 39 but I usually wear a 39.5.

I don't know if I should bring this up here, but here goes.

Do you guys find it strange that a 0 feedback NEW bidder is bidding for the first time on something expensive as Louboutins?  I find it odd that someone will sign up to bid on only one pair of shoes.  Do you think some are shilling their bids?  I have a few shoes that I have my eye on but both have 0 feedback bidders (New bidders) as the high bidder.  I don't want to be bidding against the owner.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## more_CHOOS

bugslife said:


> ^^^^The ALtas are 1/2 size down. My pair is 39 but I usually wear a 39.5.
> 
> I don't know if I should bring this up here, but here goes.
> 
> Do you guys find it strange that a 0 feedback NEW bidder is bidding for the first time on something expensive as Louboutins? I find it odd that someone will sign up to bid on only one pair of shoes. Do you think some are shilling their bids? I have a few shoes that I have my eye on but both have 0 feedback bidders (New bidders) as the high bidder. I don't want to be bidding against the owner.
> 
> What are your thoughts?


 
Although I see your point and understand why you feel this way, but just because it's a zero feedback buyer does not mean the seller is behind this.  A few months ago I saw a pair of CL's on ebay i wanted real bad and signed up for Ebay just to buy it.  I had zero feedback and even signed up the same day the seller listed them so it could possibly look like the seller set up that acct to shill bid.


----------



## bugslife

True, but not the norm..^^^

But what if the bidder is bidding on only the same seller for a few auctions, what are the chances of that?  I agree it is hard to tell who is doing what, but I found it strange that a new bidder will sign up and bid on one sellers auction(s).  I guess we can always report them to ebay.


----------



## more_CHOOS

black patent joli sz 10 $440 plus 15% off

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...li-peep-toe-pumps/SEARCH/300619201/detail.fly


----------



## bugslife

^^ Excuse the typos and fragments.  I'm at work and typing fast.


----------



## bugslife

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## bugslife

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Didn't we see the white ones close to a grand?


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^for some reason, I just never liked this style


----------



## bugslife

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Where is the red bottom?


----------



## lulabee

^^ I see a red bottom.


----------



## karwood

These are HTF!! Yellow Suede Declic in 35.5. I would buy these in a heartbeat if they were a size 39!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jh4200

rainyjewels, my alta perlas are TTS.


----------



## socalboo

shoeaddictklw said:


> I really want no NEED those yellow Declics but I can't bring myself to spend that money on them either...



I was thinking the same thing K! They are so beautiful though! ush:


----------



## meggyg8r

rainyjewels said:


> ^^ oh how so? they size smaller or larger?


 
I know a couple people already answered this but I'll throw in my two cents, too.  The Altas ran TTS for me as well, I'm a 7.5 US and can wear a 37 or 37.5 in the Altas.  The back strap on the 38 flopped around loosely on me, even with heel strips attached.  These were my HG for so long but I couldn't find them cheap enough.  If I can get them for under $500 in my size and nude (I'd have to think about black--they are gorgeous but I'm really craving the nude) I am totally snatching them up.


----------



## smallpaperbird

someone PLEASE buy these!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i want them.  i need them.  but i cant afford them.  















http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=360090673635


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ If only they were my size!


----------



## socalboo

Did these get posted yet? EB Rolandos 39 $599

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-CHRISTIAN-...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## lulabee

^^ She has listed those so many times! Can't believe they haven't sold!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731
size 38 $517


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.hollywhirl.com/p-335-satin-louboutin-heels-85.aspx








size 38.5 $199.00


----------



## Stinas

kaeleigh said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731
> size 38 $517


I cant believe they still have these on the site...I bought mine almost 2 years ago from NM.  Its been so long that im already selling them on ebay lol
I wonder if they have been returned a million times


----------



## kaeleigh

Very strange.... Maybe they found them in a back room? The on-line sales have been pretty sad lately. However, I do like these shoes.


----------



## Stinas

kaeleigh said:


> Very strange.... Maybe they found them in a back room? The on-line sales have been pretty sad lately. However, I do like these shoes.


Probably...
Your more than welcome to have mine


----------



## laureenthemean

mushroom_city has a bunch of cute stuff!
Gray suede Goya bootie, BIN $549





size 35
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Green glitter Simples, BIN $479




size 35.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

36
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

39
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JRed

Those green glitters are so attractive!!

Can someone please buy these so they'll stop haunting me....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280271478293&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018


----------



## babypie

JRed said:


> Those green glitters are so attractive!!
> 
> Can someone please buy these so they'll stop haunting me....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280271478293&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018


 
Argh they got relisted!  I've been watching them for a while too...


----------



## CLGirl

Oooooh I would SO buy those (just to help you out of course) if they were in my size. Gorgeous!


----------



## laureenthemean

Black patent/white graffiti Pigalle 100, size 37, BIN $479
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## sara999

why do i keep reading giraffe when it says graffiti


----------



## Raffaluv

Laureenthemean you always post the best shoes, those green glitters are TDF!!!..if only $ grew on green glitter trees!!  These are not my size but look so cute & comfy - ending soon - Gabine size 37 $350 New $600 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LavenderIce

sara999 said:


> why do i keep reading giraffe when it says graffiti


 
I do too!  I read it as giraffe pony.  lol


----------



## *Magdalena*

Barney's has reduced prices on some styles--nothing too drastic though

http://www.barneys.com/Shoes/SHOES05,default,sc.html?prefn1=designer&prefv1=Christian%20Louboutin&start=0&sz=133


----------



## evolkatie

o green glitter simples.. she has them in my size too


----------



## JetSetGo!

I actually really like the Goya boots in Grey. Very cute.


----------



## heat97

oohhh wedding shoe alert 
http://www.barneys.com/Very%20Prive%20120/15901%2e6144,default,pd.html


----------



## evolkatie

I wish they had those in my size, I'm a sucker for white shoes


----------



## funandsun

*Magdalena* said:


> Barney's has reduced prices on some styles--nothing too drastic though
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Shoes/SHOES0...ner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=0&sz=133


 
I hate Barneys site.  Now the shoes they had marked down _slightly _are back at the regular prices and the old sold-out shoes are back up on sale.


----------



## Stinas

*Fontanete - Pink Python 41.5 - $499BIN!!!*


----------



## Stinas

Lady Grey - Size 38.5 Black Satin - $599​

​Lady Grey - Size 39.5 - Green​

​Very Noeud - Red - Size 38
I  These



​


----------



## keya

Did someone post these yet?
Red Gwenissimas size 40, BIN $499

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## carlinha

i wish all the shoes stinas posted were my size...especially the lady gres


----------



## sara999

i think noe wanted lady gres in 39.5? maybe it was 39.


----------



## laureenthemean

carlinha said:


> i wish all the shoes stinas posted were my size...especially the lady gres



I know what you mean.  Those green Lady Gres have been listed several times, but they're just half a size too big for me.


----------



## carlinha

someone get these!!

black python pigalles 39, $699!!!  2 hours left with no bids
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## carlinha

so divine... but how would you ever keep this clean?!?!

white pony hair boots, 36.5, $899
http://cgi.ebay.com/Angelic-Christi...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## carlinha

glitter pigalle, 40, $499
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWOB-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rdgldy

I love the lady gres and they are my size-but now I have too much green!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Those fontanetes are a steal! If only they were 3 full sizes smaller!


----------



## Marbella

Hello to all!!  I'm a CL newbie-- just got my first pair (black patent Yasmine's) a few months ago.....
So bear with me, I think this is a good price but correct me if I'm wrong!

The catch: one shoe is 41.5 the other is 42.....
SO I messaged her asking her what the deal was, turns out this lady is from Canada.... said she bought them from Saks online... when I asked her why the size difference, she said that that's how she received them from Saks and since "she lives in canada" it was a bigger hassle to return them... but that the difference was not noticeable.

your thoughts?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280270273789&_trksid=p2761.l1259


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think that's too expensive for shoes that are two different sizes.


----------



## laureenthemean

OMG, HURRY!
Wine red patent VP, size 40.5, BIN $399
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Black kid Yoyo Zeppa, size 40.5, BIN $399
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

Tobacco suede Nuit d'Ete, size 41 BIN $389
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## more_CHOOS

laureenthemean said:


> OMG, HURRY!
> Wine red patent VP, size 40.5, BIN $399
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Platform-Peep-Toe-Stilettos_W0QQitemZ120310885819QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120310885819&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Black kid Yoyo Zeppa, size 40.5, BIN $399
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Platform-Peep-Toe-Stilettos_W0QQitemZ120310884668QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120310884668&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
i would have bought them if i was 5 sizes bigger!


----------



## more_CHOOS

check your local NMLC.  they are having their new arrival designer event today!  i noticed a few pair of YUMMY exotics!!!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Ugh just my luck, fantastic deals finally pop up in my size and I caved last week getting two pairs where one would have sufficed *le sigh* I don't know if I can restrain myself from getting the wine VP's though ACK!  




laureenthemean said:


> OMG, HURRY!
> Wine red patent VP, size 40.5, BIN $399
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Platform-Peep-Toe-Stilettos_W0QQitemZ120310885819QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120310885819&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Black kid Yoyo Zeppa, size 40.5, BIN $399
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## rubyshoesday

Okay, I broke down and asked for pictures of the soles, once I receive them if all checks out and they're still available I'm getting the wine VP's... I'm so weak!!!


----------



## funandsun

rubyshoesday said:


> Okay, I broke down and asked for pictures of the soles, once I receive them if all checks out and they're still available I'm getting the wine VP's... I'm so weak!!!


 
They are awesome!!!  I'm debating about the python fontenates!!!!  I have a pair of gwens due to arrive tomorrow and a pair of pigalles due in November.  Arghhh!!!


----------



## CLGirl

rubyshoesday said:


> Okay, I broke down and asked for pictures of the soles, once I receive them if all checks out and they're still available I'm getting the wine VP's... I'm so weak!!!


 
At the risk of being an enabler...ooooh get them, get them, at least somebody please get those wine VP's, they are two sizes off mine or I'd be breaking the bank to buy those.  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Me too!


----------



## rubyshoesday

I'm just waiting for pictures, I keep refreshing my email even though I know there's little chance the seller would be able to send them tonight. I'm so tempted just to buy them now for fear they won't be available!!! However the tiny rational part of me keeps saying they're half a size too big, but that's what heelp grips and toe tips are for!! Ack!


----------



## evolkatie

buy now resole later?


----------



## funandsun

They are beautiful!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

evolkatie said:


> buy now resole later?



Hehe, that's what I would do!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Purple Grease Paint Simples (with thicker heel)
Size 39 NIB
$350 or BIN $370
http://cgi.ebay.com/BNW-AUTH-CHRIST...=39:1|66:4|65:3|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


Black Patent with Burgundy Tip Numero Prive
Size 39 NIB
$650 BIN/OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Patent-Leather-Slingback_W0QQitemZ230294390853QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item230294390853&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A3%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## evolkatie

have these been posted?

39.5 Helmuts Black kid BIN $299
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

same seller as the wine vps


----------



## lolitablue

evolkatie said:


> have these been posted?
> 
> 39.5 Helmuts Black kid BIN $299
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Classic-Stilettos_W0QQitemZ120310891037QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120310891037&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> same seller as the wine vps


 

I am tempted on these.  How is the toe box?  Could they be work shoes?


----------



## christine0628

rubyshoesday said:


> Purple Grease Paint Simples (with thicker heel)
> Size 39 NIB
> $350 or BIN $370
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BNW-AUTH-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-AMETHYST-SPARKLE-SHOES-8_W0QQitemZ300262260278QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300262260278&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A3%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> 
> Black Patent with Burgundy Tip Numero Prive
> Size 39 NIB
> $650 BIN/OBO
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Patent-Leather-Slingback_W0QQitemZ230294390853QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item230294390853&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A3%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 

OMG!  I  the purple simples!!!  Laureen - will these fit us 8.5US gals???  Please say yes, I'm about to BIN these!


----------



## more_CHOOS

I have a pair of these purple simples and they run pretty tts.  i have narrow feet though.  i normally take a 35 in most CL's.  i have these in 35.5 and with heel grips and pads, i made them work.  i definately could not have made 36 work.


----------



## lolitablue

christine0628 said:


> OMG! I  the purple simples!!! Laureen - will these fit us 8.5US gals??? Please say yes, I'm about to BIN these!


 

Depends, I wear US 8.5 and I go for CLs in 39.5.  Maybe a second opinion?


----------



## christine0628

lolitablue said:


> Depends, I wear US 8.5 and I go for CLs in 39.5. Maybe a second opinion?


 
Yeah...my CL size is all over the place.  I have pairs from 39 - 40.5!  I hear simples run TTS or 1/2 size up, so these might work...hmmm...Anyone know what year/season these were from?


----------



## rainyjewels

i have the purple greasepaint simples with the chunky heel and i took them in a 40, and i'm a true US 9. for most of my CLs in a 40 i usually eventually need heel grips, but for these i didn't. they fit me perfectly. my feet are relatively wide, i'd say. HTH! they're sooooooooooo cute and soooooooooo gorgeous!


----------



## babypie

I'm 8.5 US and my Simples are 39.5...if that helps.  My New Simples are 39 and a bit snug.


----------



## christine0628

Ahhhh!!!  I did it!  I couldn't help myself!  The purple was calling my name!  Thanks ladies for the size advice...worst comes to worse, they go back on the chopping block, but I'm crossing my fingers that they will be a perfect fit!!!  

Now I can have a good night's sleep!  You do the same!  Thanks again!


----------



## more_CHOOS

christine0628 said:


> Yeah...my CL size is all over the place. I have pairs from 39 - 40.5! I hear simples run TTS or 1/2 size up, so these might work...hmmm...Anyone know what year/season these were from?


 
i think these were from this past spring/summer collection.  they were on sale at saks for like $385?  i think?  if they made it to the second cut sale then i think they were just under $300.


----------



## christine0628

more_CHOOS said:


> i think these were from this past spring/summer collection. they were on sale at saks for like $385? i think? if they made it to the second cut sale then i think they were just under $300.


 
Thanks more_CHOOS!  I'm really hoping they fit because I'm just in  with them!


----------



## rubyshoesday

I'm so happy someone got them, the purple is so stunning. Just perfect for fall and a good deal!


----------



## laureenthemean

christine0628 said:


> OMG!  I  the purple simples!!!  Laureen - will these fit us 8.5US gals???  Please say yes, I'm about to BIN these!



I know I'm late, but I think you can make them work.  I guess it really depends on the foot.  I would go for a 39 in the Simple, b/c I have a pair of 38.5s that are tight. If they are only 1/2 a size small, you can probably get them stretched to fit at a cobbler.  They're so pretty, I hope they work out for you!


----------



## ylime

Somebody get these!!






http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...=39:1|66:4|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Red Karey Decolletes, size 37 *BIN $299*!


----------



## christine0628

laureenthemean said:


> I know I'm late, but I think you can make them work. I guess it really depends on the foot. I would go for a 39 in the Simple, b/c I have a pair of 38.5s that are tight. If they are only 1/2 a size small, you can probably get them stretched to fit at a cobbler. They're so pretty, I hope they work out for you!


 

Thanks Laureen!  I hope they work out, too!  I'll let you know.


----------



## sara999

ylime said:


> Somebody get these!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Red-Sexy-Tiger-Shoes-US-6-5-7_W0QQitemZ220285455634QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item220285455634&_trkparms=39:1|66:4|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Red Karey Decolletes, size 37 *BIN $299*!


ooooo so pretty! if only i could take my decolletes tts


----------



## Raffaluv

fmd914 said:


> Hercules Black Velvet Size 37 - Gorgeous!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

These _are_ gorgeous, looks as though theyve been marked down to $770 BIN now ($799 before)  Hercules 37 Black Suede 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## evolkatie

lolitablue said:


> I am tempted on these.  How is the toe box?  Could they be work shoes?



The only thing I know is that they run really big. You can try asking the other girls in the CL Helmut thread 

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/cl-helmuts-313551.html


----------



## JetSetGo!

"Rolando Red" VPs 40.5 $399 BIN 
I don't think I've ever seen these before!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

and some other deals from the same seller


EDIT: I'm waaaay to slow. Laureen beet me to it..._yesterday!_


----------



## heat97

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SNAKESKIN-PUMP-SHOE-HEEL-6-36_W0QQitemZ270277536386QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270277536386&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

can someone please get these 6 hours left current bid on 170.50


----------



## Marbella

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I think that's too expensive for shoes that are two different sizes.


 
thank you!!!! I WILL learn, I promise! 
*bops head... such a newbie!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^  No worries! It's all a matter of opinion.


----------



## xpiscesx

*













*



Christian Louboutin
Babel 85 - Black 
$1,425.00 *$1,295.00 SALE* Barneys style #: 15901.6230 - a lot of sizes available


----------



## mistyknightwin

laureenthemean said:


> Black kid Yoyo Zeppa, size 40.5, BIN $399
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 Oh Goodness! What are the sizing for these beauties? I'm a US 10 would these work for me? TIA!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Screaming good deal:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-PUMPS-high-heel-shoes-NEW-SZ-8-5_W0QQitemZ280272086673QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280272086673&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Nude simples size 40 BIN $380!!!


----------



## lulabee

^^GRRR why oh why can't they be a 39????


----------



## Chins4

I can't believe that no-one has bought these - they are so beautiful 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150297759780


----------



## babypie

Black helmuts 37.5 (remember these run SMALL) BIN $380

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## mjvictamonte

^ I think you mean those run large. I normally take a 38 in CLs but I have to wear a 37 in Helmuts. Also, just for everyone to be aware, it looks like one shoe is a 37.5 and one is a 38 (at least that's what I gathered from the listing).


----------



## rainyjewels

lovely&amazing said:


> Screaming good deal:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-PUMPS-high-heel-shoes-NEW-SZ-8-5_W0QQitemZ280272086673QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280272086673&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Nude simples size 40 BIN $380!!!


 
WTF? this seems too good to be true...i bought a pair for full price recently....should i get these as a backup pair?? lol


----------



## lovely&amazing

rainyjewels said:


> WTF? this seems too good to be true...i bought a pair for full price recently....should i get these as a backup pair?? lol


 
Heck yes!...these could be your "testers"... _Oh_, how I wish they were in my size....


----------



## laureenthemean

lovely&amazing said:


> Screaming good deal:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-PUMPS-high-heel-shoes-NEW-SZ-8-5_W0QQitemZ280272086673QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280272086673&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Nude simples size 40 BIN $380!!!



Ugh, I read "size 8.5" and got excited, then realized they were size 40. Boo!


----------



## babypie

mjvictamonte said:


> ^ I think you mean those run large. I normally take a 38 in CLs but I have to wear a 37 in Helmuts. Also, just for everyone to be aware, it looks like one shoe is a 37.5 and one is a 38 (at least that's what I gathered from the listing).



Ack! Of course that's what I meant! ush:


----------



## lovely&amazing

laureenthemean said:


> Ugh, I read "size 8.5" and got excited, then realized they were size 40. Boo!


 
LOL! I know, right?  I was halfway to my wallet...


----------



## rubyshoesday

Okay, so after sleeping on it, the seller emailed me pics of the soles and the nick... And since they were still available by the time I got home from brunch I bought them! I am sooooooooo cut off. This makes 3 pairs in 5 days. I know others have more impressive records but I'm kind of ill at the thought LOL However the plan is to sell one of the other two pairs I ordered to balance things out. Or so I tell myself until the arrive and I fall in love *snort*. 




JetSetGo! said:


> "Rolando Red" VPs 40.5 $399 BIN
> I don't think I've ever seen these before!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Platform-Peep-Toe-Stilettos_W0QQitemZ120310885819QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120310885819&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> and some other deals from the same seller
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'm waaaay to slow. Laureen beet me to it..._yesterday!_


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yaaaay!  I'm so jealous, they're gorgeous, HTF, _and_ a steal!


----------



## rainyjewels

lovely&amazing said:


> LOL! I know, right? I was halfway to my wallet...


 
someone beat me to it


----------



## rubyshoesday

laureen, I blame you  I probably never would have come across them since I almost always search ebay by size.  Of course by "blame" I mean I bow down before you as one of the resident CL Guru's on this forum... I'm not worthy!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Aw, you're much too kind!  I'm so glad one of the girls on here got those red VPs; now we can all living vicariously through your pics!


----------



## rubyshoesday

^^ Oh yes, there will be pics... Now all I have to do is remain sane this week while waiting for everything to arrive and resist the temptation to check the mail every 5 minutes!


----------



## foxycleopatra

lovely&amazing said:


> Screaming good deal:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-PUMPS-high-heel-shoes-NEW-SZ-8-5_W0QQitemZ280272086673QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280272086673&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Nude simples size 40 BIN $380!!!



Be VERY CAREFUL.......all photos featured are stolen from trenduet's auctions -- see for example http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230295409277

Something certainly doesn't smell right there.  Maybe someone could contact the seller and ask why s/he's using all photos taken from trenduet's auctions?  Or perhaps best to just alert trenduet of the image theft & stay away from the stolen photo auction........


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ someone already purchased them!


----------



## rainyjewels

wow, now im glad i didn't get em! hope whoever beat me to them clarifies what's going on there before paying...


----------



## rainyjewels

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Gray-Mad-Mary-Mary-Janes-10-5-40-5-NIB_W0QQitemZ270280956478QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270280956478&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

are these for real? they're hot! silver patent rolando mary janes, sz 40.5, starting at $429


----------



## lovely&amazing

_Umm_, why is nothing ever in my size and affordable??

*FoxyCleopatra*, thanks for the heads up on those...that is why we need you here more!


----------



## heat97

^^^^^^ ITA  wow foxy i missed that completely!


----------



## JetSetGo!

EB Metallika Boots Size 40 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thank God these are not a 41!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Anthracite Rolando Mary Jane 40.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Gray-...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## babypie

Plum suede Lady Gres 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/865-Lady-Gres-P...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## babypie

Red patent Clichy 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## DC-Cutie

Found these on CL - Chicago for $950
http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/clo/854136825.html


----------



## lovely&amazing

babypie said:


> Red patent Clichy 38.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Patent-Red-Clichy-100-NIB-38-5_W0QQitemZ250301124189QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250301124189&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
didn't she just sell these?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, I was wondering about that.  Maybe she thought they didn't go high enough.  I actually made an offer the very first time she listed them with BO option, but she seemed really reluctant to go less than $600.


----------



## evolkatie

How much are clichys retail?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Somewhere around $560 I think.


----------



## laureenthemean

They were $535 for the Clichy 100, $555 for Clichy 120.  This was a few months ago.


----------



## jh4200

The Clichy 100 I bought last weekend was $555.  Stupid price increases.


----------



## Marbella

Stinas said:


> *Fontanete - Pink Python 41.5 - $499BIN!!!*


 
I've been fantasizing about this pair since I saw them!
I really really can't afford them though-- but just in case, is this really a good price? Seller said she paid over $1000 for them.
I'm a newbie so I only have one pair of CL's... black patent Yasmine's... in 41... and theyre a snug fit. Do you all think these would fit?

TIA! I appreciate any help/input!!!! *hugs*


----------



## babypie

Glitter Pigalles!  Sz 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWOB-Christian-...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Stinas

Yobatrice - Size 38.5




Grey Rolando - TPFer???  - Size 36


----------



## Stinas

Guizine - Size 37


----------



## more_CHOOS

those Rolandos are mine!


----------



## sneezz

Are these a good deal?  A 35 in simples was too big on me, I wonder if these will work.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Sock-Mary-Jane-Heels-34-5_W0QQitemZ310085116593QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item310085116593&_trkparms=72%3A1205|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

I love these too!  But they're way outta my price range!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Nude-Patent-Very-Prive-Heel-35-34-5_W0QQitemZ110292532840QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110292532840&_trkparms=72%3A1205|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## more_CHOOS

sneezz said:


> Are these a good deal? A 35 in simples was too big on me, I wonder if these will work.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Sock-Mary-Jane-Heels-34-5_W0QQitemZ310085116593QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item310085116593&_trkparms=72%3A1205|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
wow! somebody actually has smaller feet then me??  

i'm not sure how the sizing on these run...hope somebody here can help you or try the sizing thread...


----------



## sneezz

Haha yea, 'tis I! lolz
Is that a good deal though?  I'm dying to hit the BIN!


----------



## Stinas

more_CHOOS said:


> those Rolandos are mine!


 I thought so.  I would buy them off of you if they were three sizes bigger.


----------



## more_CHOOS

sneezz said:


> Haha yea, 'tis I! lolz
> Is that a good deal though? I'm dying to hit the BIN!


 
they are selling them at Saks for $645 i think.


----------



## laureenthemean

Gold Catenitas size 35 from one of our own 
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
Only 4 sizes too small for me...


----------



## hlp_28

more_CHOOS said:


> wow! somebody actually has smaller feet then me??
> 
> i'm not sure how the sizing on these run...hope somebody here can help you or try the sizing thread...


 
I was thinking the same. It's hard enough for me to get a sz 35  not to say smaller than that !!


----------



## heat97

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731
Size 39 Wishbone 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731
Also Size 39 Black


----------



## evolkatie

Black leather VPs Sz 38 BIN 375
http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Leather-V...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

They look authentic to me but PLEASE DOUBLE CHECK just in case.


----------



## MizzD

Good morning Ladies,

I assume these are an older style.  Have any of you seen or do you have any like this?  I like them but am not sure about the ankle strap.  Good price so far though...Opinions?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220284860766&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123


----------



## rockvixen76

I think these are really cute and would be great as more casual heels they look quite old-school and retro chic! plus they look in pretty good condition.


----------



## lovely&amazing

evolkatie said:


> Black leather VPs Sz 38 BIN 375
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Leather-Very-Prive-Christian-Louboutin-Pump_W0QQitemZ260293509815QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260293509815&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> They look authentic to me but PLEASE DOUBLE CHECK just in case.


 
*Please don't bid on these*...she is showing two different shoes.  One pair is fake (likely the pair the winner will receive), one pair is real.


----------



## socalboo

Chins4 said:


> Green VPs with Gold Tip 36
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...=39:1|66:4|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



I got these! I was watching them since you posted Chins! The seller was really nice and I got a deal! They should be here this week!


----------



## Chins4

Congrats Socalboo! They are so lovely and such an unusual colour - can't wait to see modelling pics :okay:


----------



## socalboo

Thanks Chins! And thanks for posting those too!

On a totally different subject, I had a Chinchilla once but he was not tame. I had no idea of how to care for him or train him properly so a friend of mine took over his handling. I can't believe how soft he was though and so cute!


----------



## Chins4

You're welcome - it's so nice to see when a TPFer gets shoes posted in HTF 

Yeah, Chins are as cute and fluffy as it gets - mine certainly know it and make every effort to use it to their advantage


----------



## MizzD

rockvixen76 said:


> I think these are really cute and would be great as more casual heels they look quite old-school and retro chic! plus they look in pretty good condition.



I was thinking the same.  I'll keep watch on them and may bid.


----------



## la lola

lovely&amazing said:


> *Please don't bid on these*...she is showing two different shoes. One pair is fake (likely the pair the winner will receive), one pair is real.


 
....but how can you tell....?


----------



## BelleZeBoob

Stinas said:


> Rolando - Wine Patent - Size 39.5


 
If not those white marks of unknown origin, I'd bid on them...


----------



## evolkatie

la lola said:


> ....but how can you tell....?



I'm curious to know also. the pictures in the thread all look like they're coming from the same pair of shoes? Did you ask for pictures?


----------



## Katykit01

Stinas said:


> Yobatrice - Size 38.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Rolando - TPFer???  - Size 36



Thanks Stinas! Just bought the Yobatrice


----------



## noah8077

BelleZeBoob said:


> If not those white marks of unknown origin, I'd bid on them...


 

Would that be something you could wash off?


----------



## BelleZeBoob

noah8077 said:


> Would that be something you could wash off?


 
It depends on the origin. Believe that if they could be easily washed off, the seller would have done it even before selling. As far as I know the white marks on patent, they mostly last forever and could unfortunately be removed mostly together with color or patent...

Ok, they are gone..Hope this is definitely not the last pair of wine Rolandos in 39.5 and I will get mine sooner or later


----------



## MizzD

MizzD said:


> I was thinking the same.  I'll keep watch on them and may bid.




MINE!  For $182.50.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

BelleZeBoob said:


> It depends on the origin. *Believe that if they could be easily washed off, the seller would have done it even before selling*. As far as I know the white marks on patent, they mostly last forever and could unfortunately be removed mostly together with color or patent...
> 
> Ok, they are gone..Hope this is definitely not the last pair of wine Rolandos in 39.5 and I will get mine sooner or later



Not necessarily... Some people do not know about Magic erase. Ask the owner where did they come from. They look like easy to be removed scuffs to me.


----------



## evolkatie

white marks on patent can be cleaned off easily, black marks on patent are near impossible to get rid of cause the patent absorbs the color.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Black Leather GWENISSIMA sz 36 (runs a bit large)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## sara999

oooo i'll watch those!


----------



## rdgldy

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140270082201&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

These were listed a few pages back-just be aware they are a 38.5 not a 39.5.  I emailed the seller to question the size as she said they were a US 8-turns out they are 38.5, not 39.5-I pulled my bid but wanted to give a heads up to anyone that's a 38.5.


----------



## lovely&amazing

*LaLola* and *Evolkatie*, PM me if you want to know about those pics...it's fairly obvious which are the fakes and which are the reals.


----------



## Leescah

Ooooh never seen these before.... size 40 $487.99

http://outlet.rentmeahandbag.com/Items/0808rs170?sck=20016553&caSKU=0808rs170&caTitle=Christian%20Louboutin%20Shoes%20Pumps%20Slingbacks%20%24695%20Size%2040


----------



## lorrmich

rdgldy said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140270082201&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> These were listed a few pages back-just be aware they are a 38.5 not a 39.5. I emailed the seller to question the size as she said they were a US 8-turns out they are 38.5, not 39.5-I pulled my bid but wanted to give a heads up to anyone that's a 38.5.


 
Thanks that would include me, and I am definitely gonna watch those.


----------



## rockvixen76

Leescah said:


> Ooooh never seen these before.... size 40 $487.99
> 
> http://outlet.rentmeahandbag.com/Items/0808rs170?sck=20016553&caSKU=0808rs170&caTitle=Christian%20Louboutin%20Shoes%20Pumps%20Slingbacks%20%24695%20Size%2040



I think these are really pretty and the loose threads are so minimal.


----------



## sara999

39.5, mildly defective moonbows
http://outlet.rentmeahandbag.com/It...Louboutin Shoes Pumps Classics $590 Size 39.5


----------



## rockvixen76

sara999 said:


> 39.5, mildly defective moonbows
> http://outlet.rentmeahandbag.com/It...Louboutin Shoes Pumps Classics $590 Size 39.5



ooooooh they're really pretty too!!!


----------



## rdgldy

so pretty


----------



## rainyjewels

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280272407965&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018

*black kid decollete zeppas, sz 40, BIN $299 - new but resoled, no box or dustbag..*

i was considering these and actually talked the price down $100 to $299, but now im not so sure...so while im considering, i wouldn't mind if a tpfer who desperately wanted these picked them up...the seller is super nice...


----------



## carlinha

AMAZING deal, helmuts 39.5, $BIN 299

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## evolkatie

OMG I KNOW THESE ARE MISMATCHED! BUt wasn't someone looking for these????
http://outlet.rentmeahandbag.com/It... Louboutin Shoes Fashion Boots Size L:7 R:7.5






$455! L: 37, R: 37.5


----------



## carlinha

evolkatie said:


> OMG I KNOW THESE ARE MISMATCHED! BUt wasn't someone looking for these????
> http://outlet.rentmeahandbag.com/It... Louboutin Shoes Fashion Boots Size L:7 R:7.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $455! L: 37, R: 37.5



**** THAT IS ME!!! ARE THEY REAL!??!?!??!!? OMG OMG OMG!!!!  someone get back to me please before i buy!!!  i've never bought from this site before, is it legitimate???


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

i think that site is legit but wait for others to respond too


----------



## evolkatie

i think they're legit also.


----------



## carlinha

EVOLKATIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE YOU I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i just bought it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG OMG OMG!!!!  i had *almost* given up on these!!!  and i got them  for a STEAL!!!


----------



## carlinha

and the mismatch actually works for me great as my left shoe is about half a size smaller than the right!!!  it was meant to be!!!


----------



## lulabee

^^I bought from their ebay store before, they are good sellers!


----------



## rdgldy

YAY!!!!!!! Great deal, Carlinha!


----------



## carlinha

i could faint for happiness!!!  i can't believe it, and i won't believe it until they arrive and i am holding them in my hands!


----------



## Raffaluv

carlinha said:


> and the mismatch actually works for me great as my left shoe is about half a size smaller than the right!!! it was meant to be!!!


 
CARLINA I KNOW YOU ARE SOOO HAPPY!!!!! Yaay! That is amazing, i'm so happy for you!!! That was exciting!  They are *gorgeous*, I can't wait for you to get them!


----------



## carlinha

black mads, 7.5, BIN $599

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-865-CHRISTI...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Cool, *carlinha*!! Now you have another awesome pair for your date to go crazy over!!! I'm doing the happy dance for you!!


----------



## carlinha

from one of our own:

blue tiger NP, 36, $424.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

gold catenita, 35, $359.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## techie81

Congrats, carlinha!


----------



## Noegirl05

CARLINHA~ CONGRATS!!!

Can you girls help me find some black CL's at great prices? I am in despirate need of Black CL's!!!!! I wear a size 38.5 or 39 lol


----------



## carlinha

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Cool, *carlinha*!! Now you have another awesome pair for your date to go crazy over!!! I'm doing the happy dance for you!!



thanks girl!  did you check out the blue tiger NP i listed... they are from more_choos i think.... 36, but i think they will work for you!


----------



## jh4200

congrats carlinha!  I can't wait for you to get them!


----------



## carlinha

miss boxe? red patent wedge, 40, now at $31

http://cgi.ebay.com/Limited-edition...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yess they will fit!! I am watching all of her shoes actually that I think would fit. 

My SO keeps suggesting that I get rid of the Fuxia VP because he says they are impractical (I am always scared to wear them), but he will feel better if I have 2 for the price of the one.  UGH! So if I sell them, those are Blue VP's are mine!!


----------



## carlinha

Noegirl05 said:


> CARLINHA~ CONGRATS!!!
> 
> Can you girls help me find some black CL's at great prices? I am in despirate need of Black CL's!!!!! I wear a size 38.5 or 39 lol



here you go noegirl!!!  black decolettes, 39

starting $199, BIN $499

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

black patent simples, 39, $199 starting
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## carlinha

nude patent VP, 37, BIN $879.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## carlinha

pony hair giraffe VP, 38.5, BIN GBP 250 (~$460)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## carlinha

red eel decolette, 37.5, AU $499 (~$419)
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...yZ103219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^ Thanks... I think the simples might work but I can't wear a decollette to save my life LOL I don't know why


----------



## carlinha

wasn't someone looking for these?

black patent wallis zeppa, 39.5, BIN GBP140 (~$258)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Noegirl05

Emerald Green Sued Lady Gres BIN$699

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## sneezz

Not sure if these have been posted yet.  These are a great deal if they're authentic!  Magenta patent pigalle 120 $370 BIN SIZE 37

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...oryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem?refid=store


----------



## lhasa

About the black helmuts in 37.5 - the picture used on the ebay listing 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

is the same as one on ioffer!

http://www.ioffer.com/i/christian-Louboutin-helmut-black-patent-pumps--72320366

and the ebay seller was inquiring about the ioffer listing...FYI.


----------



## IslandSpice

^ Good eye! I sent an email to the buyer to give her a heads up that shoes might be a fake! I would hate to see her get burned...darned fakers!!!!!!


----------



## evolkatie

it seems a little too good to be true after looking at the rest of the seller's items available and items she's sold before. looks like the pics of the helmuts were probably stolen.

hope all is well if someone on here bought them.


----------



## lhasa

I actually inquired about the ones on ioffer before I read this site and learned that you can't trust the authenticity of items on that site.  Also, there were about a zillion available, which also tipped me off...


----------



## IslandSpice

IslandSpice said:


> ^ Good eye! I sent an email to the buyer to give her a heads up that shoes might be a fake! I would hate to see her get burned...darned fakers!!!!!!


 
The buyer emailed me back and was grateful for the heads up. She said she asked the seller for more pics per my suggestion and was told that her "camera was broken." ...Yeah...ok...sure.  Good job Ihasa! You might have saved someone some cash


----------



## billbill

hi ladies. i found my HG lady gres and it's black leather and my size, but it's repaired. what do you think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PEEP-TOE-PUMP-SIZE-38-1-2-970_W0QQitemZ140271488279QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item140271488279&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

thanks


----------



## aeross

^^ Oh what a shame about the damage. I personally think the damage is too noticeable. It still shows even after the repair

It's all down to whether you feel you could cope with it as is. Or whether a cobbler could repair any better


----------



## rockvixen76

^^ I agree with you *Aeross* the damage doesn't look good and unless a good cobbler could sort it, I would say leave alone!


----------



## rdgldy

I don't know-if they stay at the price they're at and you can live with it, I say get them.  They are almost $1000 at retail.


----------



## JetSetGo!

billbill said:


> hi ladies. i found my HG lady gres and it's black leather and my size, but it's repaired. what do you think?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PEEP-TOE-PUMP-SIZE-38-1-2-970_W0QQitemZ140271488279QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item140271488279&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> thanks



They still have these new at Saks in NYC.


----------



## morfoula

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## morfoula

from one of our very own!!!!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ i saw those 

but i don't know how they run??? .... tts? small? big?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

billbill said:


> hi ladies. i found my HG lady gres and it's black leather and my size, but it's repaired. what do you think?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PEEP-TOE-PUMP-SIZE-38-1-2-970_W0QQitemZ140271488279QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item140271488279&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> thanks



I agree with *rdgldy*. I bought a pair of damaged VN's to find out the picture vastly overstated the damage. If you feel you can work with them, or get the damage taken care of then get them!


----------



## morfoula

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ i saw those
> 
> but i don't know how they run??? .... tts? small? big?


 
which shoes?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ sorry

*Christian Louboutin Robocapina Decollete Zeppa Size 39*


----------



## morfoula

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ sorry
> 
> *Christian Louboutin Robocapina Decollete Zeppa Size 39*


 
ask stinas ... she's good with these shoes


----------



## lhasa

IslandSpice said:


> ^ Good eye! I sent an email to the buyer to give her a heads up that shoes might be a fake! I would hate to see her get burned...darned fakers!!!!!!


 
They're baaaaaaack...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## morfoula

lhasa said:


> They're baaaaaaack...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-HELMUT-shoes-NEW-SZ-38-US7_W0QQitemZ280272780593QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280272780593&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
fake???  :busted


----------



## shopalot

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ sorry
> 
> *Christian Louboutin Robocapina Decollete Zeppa Size 39*



These are from our lovely own Stinas, so she should be able to let you know!


----------



## shopalot

lhasa said:


> They're baaaaaaack...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



There's something about these that don't look right!
Plus the photos from the pair of nudes that they have listed are stolen pics!


----------



## JetSetGo!

lhasa said:


> They're baaaaaaack...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Please don't post fake items in this thread. Someone might think you are recommending these as a deal.


----------



## IslandSpice

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ i saw those
> 
> but i don't know how they run??? .... tts? small? big?


 
For me, they ran like decolletes...I'm a US7.5 and needed a 38.5.


----------



## IslandSpice

JetSetGo! said:


> Please don't post fake items in this thread. Someone might think you are recommending these as a deal.


 
Thank goodness!!! The original buyer must have decided against it...go TPF!! Can someone report?


----------



## lhasa

Sorry - they were originally shown in this thread so I figured I'd follow it through but will know for next time.


----------



## lulabee

^^ They've been reported


----------



## IslandSpice

^ Thanks!


----------



## lulabee

^^ Anytime!


----------



## Stinas

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ i saw those
> 
> but i don't know how they run??? .... tts? small? big?


Hi!  They are mine.  They run TTS.  I am a US size 8...my VP size is 38.5-39 & Simple size is 39 if that helps.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

:cry: to small then


----------



## Stinas

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> :cry: to small then


  too bad then...I would love to give them to a TPFer instead of the morons on ebay who dont like to pay when they win an item.  I must have re-listed these a million times due to non paying bidders.  Its getting on my nerves.  
TPF should make their own ebay thing.


----------



## rdgldy

Ita!


----------



## morfoula

ouuuu
i like!
i have these in the yoyo zeppa


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I love those!!   Too bad they are about a size too small.  Great price!


----------



## xegbl

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Leopard Helmut 39 $599


----------



## xegbl

Python privititas?? US$184..

http://cgi.ebay.com/STOP-PRESS-MOST-AMAZING-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES-40-5_W0QQitemZ190255817471QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190255817471&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jh4200

Quick, someone talk me out of buying those helmuts!  Trying to restrain self...

Whew, just realized that was the starting bid and not a BIN.  Thank goodness, now I have time to think about it.


----------



## techie81

They're gorgeous...


----------



## xegbl

jh4200 said:


> Quick, someone talk me out of buying those helmuts! Trying to restrain self...
> 
> Whew, just realized that was the starting bid and not a BIN. Thank goodness, now I have time to think about it.


 
and they're new.. hehe  I would seriously consider them if they were a size 37/ 37.5!! And she's a trusted seller, one of us (TpF) from the Chanel forum.


----------



## rdgldy

jenn, maybe I could take them off your hands (LOL), but I'm afraid a 39 will be too big in the helmuts.  I think I'd probably need to size down to a 38.


----------



## xegbl

carlinha said:


> pony hair giraffe VP, 38.5, BIN GBP 250 (~$460)
> 
> 
> This is a badddd forum for my bank account... I just got these


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Congrats!! Those very are nice!! I can't wait to see modeling pics! I do agree that this forum is so bad!


----------



## xegbl

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Congrats!! Those very are nice!! I can't wait to see modeling pics! I do agree that this forum is so bad!


 
Yeah, I got 3 pairs of CL in the last 2 weeks!! (but one pair doesn't fit though ). Will post pics once I get all of them


----------



## jh4200

Haha, rdgldy - I have almost a week to think about it, so we'll see what happens!


----------



## more_CHOOS

well, if anyone is looking for a pair of Tortoise VP's in sz 35...there's one at the Saks Galleria in Dallas.  I ended up not getting them because they were too big.  i definately need a 34.5 or maybe even a 34 ush: well that's not gonna happen..so i have given up on trying to get my first VP anything.


----------



## techie81

more_CHOOS said:


> well, if anyone is looking for a pair of Tortoise VP's in sz 35...there's one at the Saks Galleria in Dallas.  I ended up not getting them because they were too big.  i definately need a 34.5 or maybe even a 34 ush: well that's not gonna happen..so i have given up on trying to get my first VP anything.



Oh no!!!  Not even heel grips would work?  I'm sorry.


----------



## Stinas

jh4200 said:


> Quick, someone talk me out of buying those helmuts! Trying to restrain self...
> 
> Whew, just realized that was the starting bid and not a BIN. Thank goodness, now I have time to think about it.


They are hard to find.  I got mine for around 6 something.  Totally worth it!


----------



## laureenthemean

Black Materna, size 36, $247 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Patent VPs w/ Burg Tip 40.5 $589 BIN
sold by the lovely Chauss, a reputable tFS & tPF member 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## rdgldy

those are so nice-I wish they were a smidge smaller -I'd would have grabbed them!


----------



## rainyjewels

ahhh i wish those were a 40!!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

JetSetGo! said:


> Black Patent VPs w/ Burg Tip 40.5 $589 BIN
> sold by the lovely Chauss, a reputable tFS & tPF member
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-PATENT-VERY-PRIVES-40-5_W0QQitemZ290264603253QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290264603253&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 Ughhhhhhhh! I want these so badly!! and they are my size 2!!! and the 30% off!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rainyjewels

^^ omg misty you HAVE to get them!!! the 30% off would make them a TOTAL steal...$412!! that's insane for those beauties!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

rainyjewels said:


> ^^ omg misty you HAVE to get them!!! the 30% off would make them a TOTAL steal...$412!! that's insane for those beauties!!


I know rainy!! I also have my eyes on these helmuts that are $299.99 BIN! what's a girl to do!


----------



## surlygirl

I love the VPs, misty! You really can't go wrong cause the helmuts are great, too!


----------



## carlinha

xegbl said:


> carlinha said:
> 
> 
> 
> pony hair giraffe VP, 38.5, BIN GBP 250 (~$460)
> 
> 
> This is a badddd forum for my bank account... I just got these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats!!!  i love those shoes but they were way too big!  i'm glad someone from tpf got them.... and what a steal!!
Click to expand...


----------



## carlinha

mistyknightwin said:


> I know rainy!! I also have my eyes on these helmuts that are $299.99 BIN! what's a girl to do!



misty with the 30% off, get the VPs... you will get more $$ out of it... but helmuts for $299.99???  where are you gonna find that again?  just BIN!  don't use up the live cashback for lesser amounts... cuz you only get 6 purchases


----------



## rainyjewels

^^ agreed! both!!! helmuts BIN, VPs use live.com cashback!!! unless you don't think there's anything else you want to get. don't let such great deals go misty!!


----------



## MizzD

carlinha said:


> xegbl said:
> 
> 
> 
> congrats!!!  i love those shoes but they were way too big!  i'm glad someone from tpf got them.... and what a steal!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, you're my size!  What else are you selling?  Not ready to give up those Mad Marys yet, are you?    J/K.  If I ever get my hands on some MMs, I will never let them go.
Click to expand...


----------



## MizzD

Stinas said:


> too bad then...I would love to give them to a TPFer instead of the morons on ebay who dont like to pay when they win an item.  I must have re-listed these a million times due to non paying bidders.  Its getting on my nerves.
> TPF should make their own ebay thing.



Stinas, I think I remember seeing some of the ladies talking about just that awhile back.  I think that would be a wonderful idea to set up some sort of trading/buying/selling forum for TPFers.


----------



## jh4200

$299 helmuts!?!?!?!  That's awesome.  I just sent an email to a seller trying to get her to put a BIN on a pair that $599!  God, I hope she come through!


----------



## carlinha

MizzD said:


> carlinha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, you're my size!  What else are you selling?  Not ready to give up those Mad Marys yet, are you?    J/K.  If I ever get my hands on some MMs, I will never let them go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey mizzd, no the VP giraffes were not mine for sale, i just found them on ebay when i was browsing... i am a size 36/36.5... and yes you are right, short of dying, i can't imagine ever giving up my mad marys.
> 
> i hope you find your pair!  what size are you?  there are a few on ebay right now (black leather)... seller mushroom city
Click to expand...


----------



## rdgldy

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

EB Very Noeud, sz 39.5, get $200 savings-gorgeous!
Also nude clichys from the same seller!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Thanks for listing them, those are mine!  I am willing to relist for a lower BIN for tPFers.


----------



## rdgldy

They are both stunning, Laureen.  Unfortunately I did enough damage today-couldn't even think about another pair.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hehe, I wish I could find something I wanted, but I can't for some reason...oh well.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

rdgldy said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Noeud-Blue-Slingback-Heel-39-5_W0QQitemZ300263240507QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
> 
> EB Very Noeud, sz 39.5, get $200 savings-gorgeous!
> Also nude clichys from the same seller!


 

ohhhh those clichys 

i want i want!


----------



## laureenthemean

Gray python Pigalle 100, size 36.5, BIN $600
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## evolkatie

^^ im curious, is she a member? i've seen a lot of auctions from her, she's my size hehehe


----------



## LavenderIce

laureenthemean said:


> Gray python Pigalle 100, size 36.5, BIN $600
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
Thanks for posting!  Those are mine.


----------



## noah8077

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ohhhh those clichys
> 
> i want i want!


 

I know huh?  Too bad they are way too big! Laureen I love them!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Aw, thanks.  As Stinas said, I would love to have a tPFer get them rather than deal with some of the ebay crazies.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

noah8077 said:


> I know huh? Too bad they are way too big! Laureen I love them!


 
... they are my size


----------



## noah8077

^^^^Buy them! Buy them!  Great live.com discount, great shoes from a great fellow PFer. Do it, Do it!


----------



## more_CHOOS

this seller has some great deals!  he's offering 15% off on some styles...only thing is you can't use live.com cuz he uses a 3rd party check out...oh wwelll cant have your cake and eat it too..although i wish i could...

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/rentm..._fromfsb=&_trksid=m270.l1313&_odkw=&_osacat=0


----------



## techie81

more_CHOOS said:


> this seller has some great deals!  he's offering 15% off on some styles...only thing is you can't use live.com cuz he uses a 3rd party check out...oh wwelll cant have your cake and eat it too..although i wish i could...
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/rentmeahandbag_W0QQ_fromZR46?_nkw=louboutin&_sacat=0&_fromfsb=&_trksid=m270.l1313&_odkw=&_osacat=0



I wanted his lace VPs earlier.


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ i bought the tiger NPs for BO $350...

i really want the VP's but i know i will not be able to fit them even with double padding...techie, i hope you get the VP's...i was eyeing them too...if only he accepted Paypal...then it would have been a steal!


----------



## techie81

$350?? What a steal!!

I just bought a pair of Decolletes...not sure if that'd be pushing it. Not even sure how much wear they'd get, but they're so beautiful...


----------



## carlinha

LavenderIce said:


> Thanks for posting!  Those are mine.



they are beautiful!!!  now i know who's my shoe size!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

more_CHOOS said:


> this seller has some great deals!  he's offering 15% off on some styles...only thing is you can't use live.com cuz he uses a 3rd party check out...oh wwelll cant have your cake and eat it too..although i wish i could...
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/rentmeahandbag_W0QQ_fromZR46?_nkw=louboutin&_sacat=0&_fromfsb=&_trksid=m270.l1313&_odkw=&_osacat=0



Are you sure you cannot get the 30% off with this? The seller also accepts paypal.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Never mind. I just found out for myself!


----------



## JRed

Green ankle boots, size 36.  $125 BIN.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JRed

I wish these were my size.

Python Pigalle, 36.5.  $599.99 BIN.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MizzD

carlinha said:


> MizzD said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey mizzd, no the VP giraffes were not mine for sale, i just found them on ebay when i was browsing... i am a size 36/36.5... and yes you are right, short of dying, i can't imagine ever giving up my mad marys.
> 
> i hope you find your pair!  what size are you?  there are a few on ebay right now (black leather)... seller mushroom city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 38.5 or 39
Click to expand...


----------



## ledaatomica

anemones 39 turquoise!!!! who was looking for them??? laureen? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150300868700


----------



## ylime

^^  Those are absolutely GORGEOUS!! Too bad they're a size too big!


----------



## CLGirl

What is live.com 30% deal?


----------



## laureenthemean

ledaatomica said:


> anemones 39 turquoise!!!! who was looking for them??? laureen?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150300868700



I was looking for them, thanks leda!  They're too big for me though...


----------



## ylime

CLGirl said:


> What is live.com 30% deal?



Check this and this thread.


----------



## CLGirl

Thanks ylime (there is sooo much exploring to do on this site!  I hadn't even seen steals and deals before)  Wow what a great deal.  I am so glad I found this forum (even if my wallet begs to differ)


----------



## dreamdoll

live.com deal is only for US residents?


wow the anemones are gorgeous!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yes, only for US residents.


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks laureen, looks like I'll be missing out again...


----------



## JetSetGo!

laureenthemean said:


> I was looking for them, thanks leda!  They're too big for me though...




They are so beautiful, and a half size too small for me!


----------



## Chins4

Alta Ariella in Leopard Pony sz9 $762

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...=F&category=SAL&sortby=&numperpage=12&pos=60&


----------



## sneezz

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ... they are my size



GET EM GET EM GET EM!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ oh hi sneez


----------



## sneezz

^Hey, you're on here more than AF now lolz.  I have been spending more time on here as well.


----------



## funandsun

I want these!!  Starting at $650.  The same seller also has a white pair in size 41 starting at $500.  Either pair would be great for a wedding - I need a taller BF!!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VERY-PRIVE-ROYAL-BLUE-SATIN-41_W0QQitemZ170268293003QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170268293003&_trkparms=39%3A2%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

sneezz said:


> ^Hey, you're on here more than AF now lolz.  I have been spending more time on here as well.


 I sooo need to branch out. What's AF?


----------



## evolkatie

nakedmosher & sneez, i was wondering why both of you two's names sound familiar... lol


----------



## sneezz

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I sooo need to branch out. What's AF?



Authentic Forum, for denim fanatics!

Evolkatie, what's your userid on AF?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh real?? I love jeans! I need to check that out, since I cannot by CLs for 6 weeks!


----------



## evolkatie

sneezz said:


> Authentic Forum, for denim fanatics!
> 
> Evolkatie, what's your userid on AF?



i'm katie on AF & HF. i'm only on there for purchasing purposes now lol. haven't really posted much lately.


----------



## sneezz

Oh hey!  I thought it was you but I wasn't sure!  I hear ya, I haven't been on much since I haven't been buying anymore jeans after the baby (can't seem to fit into my old ones =( ).


----------



## evolkatie

Congrats w/ the baby, i wish i was having a baby. then i'd have a good excuse for my jeans not fitting me.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ lol me too mine are gettin a lil ... umm .. snug lol

sneez ... i'm here more because my jean wishlist is pretty much complete at the moment....

i need to move on to handbags and cls of course!!! 

glad to see members are on both forums  and jimmyshoo! you definately need to join!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^hehe! Done!


----------



## morfoula

Red Rozassimo
37.5


----------



## morfoula

Hot Pink Sling Backs (o My!??)


----------



## morfoula

GORGEOUS SHOE!!!!!
Enscene 37.5 bin $298.00!!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ omg!!!!!!  I wonder if those will fit me?!?!


----------



## morfoula

ALTA ARIELLA LEOPARD BOOT!!!!
SIZE 37.5 AND 38.5



SHE HAS BETTER PIX ON HER PAGE


----------



## morfoula

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ omg!!!!!! I wonder if those will fit me?!?!


 
stunning aren't they!


----------



## meggyg8r

I am having the hardest time not BIN'ing... omg I may have to get these.. They are only a little over $200 after the cash back.  I wear a 7.5 US normally, I wonder if these would be too small though??


----------



## morfoula

i dunno hun... i've never tried them before. but they are a great deal.
the discount still works?


----------



## laureenthemean

*meggy*, I think they'd probably be okay, since they're a d'Orsay style.  Also, I found my satin Joli Noeuds were pretty easy to stretch if you need to.


----------



## meggyg8r

Yep.. it is showing up for me.  Gosh, I may just have to bite the bullet on these.  They are really really pretty!  They say pink satin though and they look more champagne.  I am having the toughest time resisting!


----------



## meggyg8r

True, thanks Laureen.  I was thinking that too.  I need these shoes.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, the color looks more peachy or nude to me.  Love the lizard accents.


----------



## meggyg8r

how ridiculous.. I just committed to buy and then the whole paypal site went down?  Wtf?


----------



## meggyg8r

At least it's not one of those auctions that says you have to pay before you are committed to buying... I just want to pay and get it over with though!

Edit: crisis averted.. Paypal went back up.  The shoes are mine! Yay! Thanks Mourfoula!!!!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yay, congrats!


----------



## morfoula

meggyg8r said:


> At least it's not one of those auctions that says you have to pay before you are committed to buying... I just want to pay and get it over with though!
> 
> Edit: crisis averted.. Paypal went back up. The shoes are mine! Yay! Thanks Mourfoula!!!!!!!


 
yay congrats


----------



## meggyg8r

It's only my 2nd pair of CLs (can you believe it? I'm on this forum so much!!)... I am SO excited.  My other pair was over $900 LOL!  Quite the price difference I'd say...


----------



## morfoula

ou i wish i didn't have my pigalle problem!




http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jh4200

Yay meggy!  Wow, I can't believe that's only your second pair!  They're TDF, though!  Such a good buddy for your Champus!


----------



## meggyg8r

I was a little worried they are too similar in color/style to the Champus but really, nothing comes close to the Champus.  I wear sandals far more than I wear closed toed shoes so I figure, what the hell.  And I can bring these to Vegas with me whereas the Champus are neatly tucked away in my closet until 10/31/2009.


----------



## rdgldy

meggy, congrats! They are really beautiful.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh congrats Meggy. I see you finally got something, now you can rest!


----------



## sneezz

evolkatie said:


> Congrats w/ the baby, i wish i was having a baby. then i'd have a good excuse for my jeans not fitting me.



Thanks!  Aww, it's ok... that's why shoes and handbags always fit!

Jimmyshoogirl, glad you joined!  You'll find lots of deals there!

Meggy, congrats!  They're gorgeous!  The seller is a member of AF and HF too!


----------



## sneezz

morfoula said:


> Hot Pink Sling Backs (o My!??)



Why oh why can't they be a 34.5? lol


----------



## evolkatie

oo these are sorta cute and cheap. would be even cheaper w/ the 30% off

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## meggyg8r

Thanks rdgldy and sneezz!  Btw, sneezz, what are AF and HF? 

jimmyshoogirl - yes, I can finally rest.  They were about half the price of the Alta Perlas and I like them just as much.  I'm a big fan of bling like the crystals on the Perlas but I also love animals skins.  I am satisfied now!!!


----------



## sneezz

Meggy, AF is Authentic Forum and HF is Honest Forum, both denim boards for jean addicts like I!


----------



## meggyg8r

oh! gotcha!! well good then, I like to support the boardies like myself!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

GOOD!! Hopefully, I can convince myself to go ahead and buy the Tiger NPs from rentme, but they are not being buyer friendly right now! No cashback and no BO, they are tripping!


----------



## meggyg8r

What!?!  Tell them you'll take your business elsewhere then.  I hope those NPs sit up on the auction blocks for a while and then they can realize they missed out big time!!!  I hate it when sellers are a big pain in the ass and not willing to compromise.  It's freaking eBay!!!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Jimmyshoo: they are $276!  I would have gotten them already if they were my size!!!!  How much are you trying to get them for?


----------



## meggyg8r

oh wait, they are only $276!?!? I must have missed that!!!!!!  That's a really good deal, but I understand being annoyed that they won't let you use Paypal with the 30% off.


----------



## more_CHOOS

well they let you use Paypal but you gotta go thru a 3rd party checkout system


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

It's not about the 276, it is the way they are handling it and I don't like their communication skills (or lack there of) . 1. do not put BO on there if you will not accept any offers. 2. They haven't answered any of my questions. 3. Even if I do want to pay the 276, they are not willing to at least get the 30% back. They are not flexible, especially with the slow sales are now.

I bought from tullalah yesterday and she was fabulous and willing to work with me!

My last offer was $20 off and they still declined it. I asked them were they willing to send a counter offer... no response.

I guess it just comes to I want a discount and they say they are offering but are not. I know it is there business, but geez, they really act like they don't want to sell their shoes!

After saying all of that, I may get over it and just buy them, but right now I don't like them right now.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Besides, if I can save money I want to, don't you?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

meggyg8r said:


> oh wait, they are only $276!?!? I must have missed that!!!!!!  That's a really good deal, but I understand being annoyed that they won't let you use Paypal with the 30% off.



Hehe, yea they are. I will eventually get over myself. I think I just want something to be mad at. Also, I can't forget about them trying to sell  me used Activa's for 510 and then go up to 538?! WTF is that about!


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ what?! so when you put in BO they counter with a higher price?  that doesn't make sense?  I hope you ge those NP's though... =)


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I just realized that I could use my friends acct to send an offer. I sent an offer of $260 and they accepted them. I am happy now! I guess that is equivalent to free shipping. I now have one thing I can mark off of my siggy!

 I am a little bothered that I am still buying from them, but oh well. I really think it is a default response from them.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Yay!  Jimmyshoo!  I'm glad it worked out for you!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks for posting them!!


----------



## b00mbaka

Congrats! I'm mad their BO was only $6 off but glad you finally got them!


----------



## laureenthemean

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I just realized that I could use my friends acct to send an offer. I sent an offer of $260 and they accepted them. I am happy now! I guess that is equivalent to free shipping. I now have one thing I can mark off of my siggy!
> 
> I am a little bothered that I am still buying from them, but oh well. I really think it is a default response from them.



Sorry they weren't more accommodating, but you still got a deal!  Congrats!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I know, their BO's suck. I am over it now!! I can't wait to get them!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thx, laureen!!


----------



## evolkatie

Congrats, whats a great deal. lol what about your ban?


----------



## b00mbaka

Ban sban! Now she can work on the fourth item on her "need list"... a job to pay for her shoes!


----------



## caracas

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731

sz 39 , $333


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

evolkatie said:


> Congrats, whats a great deal. lol what about your ban?




Those shoes were already in process before I started the ban, so now I am officially on a ban!! 

If I ask how much a shoe cost or if it will fit me don't answer!! Or better yet remind me of the ban and send me back to the CCLO!! LOL!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

b00mbaka said:


> Ban sban! Now she can work on the fourth item on her "need list"... a job to pay for her shoes!



I know, right? I did get a call from White House/Black Market for a store manager interview today! That is going to be weird! I don't think I need to work in retail either! The agony!


----------



## meggyg8r

yayyyyyy jimmyshoogirl!!! I'm glad you were finally able to get them.  With or without the 30% back you still got a great deal!  I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## b00mbaka

OMG! Getting a retail job is like not getting a job at all! When I worked for The Gap & Victoria's Secret in college, my *WHOLE* paycheck would go to buying all the sale items!!! Good Luck! Maybe you have better restraint than me


----------



## ylime

EB Declic sz. 35 BIN $699.99 (not too bad with the cashback)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JuneHawk

ylime said:


> EB Declic sz. 35 BIN $699.99 (not too bad with the cashback)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-DECLIC-100-ELECTRIC-BLUE-SUEDE-35_W0QQitemZ120310384953QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120310384953&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Why can't those be a 38????


----------



## carlinha

JuneHawk said:


> Why can't those be a 38????



or a 36... soooo close, yet soooo far away


----------



## LaDonna

caracas said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731
> 
> sz 39 , $333



oh no, i missed them!  i wanted to try these again


----------



## laureenthemean

Red Vibram soles ("slight seconds") for half price!
http://cgi.ebay.com/RED-VIBRAM-RUBB...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## socalboo

Yay meggy! That's a great deal! You used the live search 30% too, right? I was just coming on here to see if you guys knew it was back up! Congrats, they're beautiful! 

Congrats to you too jimmyshoogirl!

I can't wait to see the pics of these shoes!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

b00mbaka said:


> OMG! Getting a retail job is like not getting a job at all! When I worked for The Gap & Victoria's Secret in college, my *WHOLE* paycheck would go to buying all the sale items!!! Good Luck! Maybe you have better restraint than me


I know, but at least I will get more shoes!!

Although, I definitely couldn't work at VS.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

JuneHawk said:


> Why can't those be a 38????



Or a 36, 36.5, hell anything other than a 35!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Ummm, wait.. I forgot I am on a ban now, so I am glad they are not my size!!


----------



## xegbl

I'm so sad, I shld have waited a day before I got my VP.. missed the 30% cashback!!


----------



## xegbl

Python Jaws 37

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-JAWS-PYTHON-PRIVE-SHOES-37-7_W0QQitemZ330276199331QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330276199331&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## evolkatie

oooo i gotta look away


----------



## meggyg8r

socalboo said:


> Yay meggy! That's a great deal! You used the live search 30% too, right? I was just coming on here to see if you guys knew it was back up! Congrats, they're beautiful!
> 
> Congrats to you too jimmyshoogirl!
> 
> I can't wait to see the pics of these shoes!



Thanks *socalboo*!!!  Yes, I used the 30% cashback.. they come out to around $210 after that (including shipping!)  I can't wait to get them!!


----------



## xegbl

Dark Red Patent Joli D'orsay 399 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-RED-PATENT-LEATHER-SHOES-40-9_W0QQitemZ370092474056QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item370092474056&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## rdgldy

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
lilac pinup 39.5 $500 BIN-good deal with 30% off


----------



## sharbear508

xegbl said:


> Dark Red Patent Joli D'orsay 399 BIN
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-RED-PATENT-LEATHER-SHOES-40-9_W0QQitemZ370092474056QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item370092474056&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
OMG! That's such a gorgeous colour!!!


----------



## jh4200

I want those pinups - too bad I'd need a half a size bigger.


----------



## dreamdoll

Congrats meggy  beautiful pair you scored!


----------



## more_CHOOS

BIN $340 with 30% cashback ($238) sz 37

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-LOUBOUTIN-Lizard-Heel-Shoe-37-7-NIB_W0QQitemZ330276033388QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330276033388&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-LOUBOUTIN-Lizard-Heel-Shoe-37-7-NIB_W0QQitemZ330276033388QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330276033388&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

jh4200 said:


> I want those pinups - too bad I'd need a half a size bigger.



Ugh, I don't know if they would fit me or not....


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

xegbl said:


> Python Jaws 37
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-JAWS-PYTHON-PRIVE-SHOES-37-7_W0QQitemZ330276199331QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330276199331&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14



Oh snap!! They are getting closer to my size. I had almost given up on finding them in my size.


----------



## evolkatie

laureen -

hmm.. 1. i didn't see any purples in your rainbow 2. 30% cashback 3. im sure you can make them fit?


----------



## techie81

rdgldy said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Pin-up-leather-pumps-shoes-39-5_W0QQitemZ310084758855QQihZ021QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> lilac pinup 39.5 $500 BIN-good deal with 30% off



Wasn't this in someone's wishlist?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hehe, they're in my wishlist, but I can't decide if they'll fit...

*evolkatie*, I was thinking that, but I really hate when shoes are too big.  I will have to think about this some more, unless someone puts me out of my misery and buys them!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

laureen, those are sooo pretty!! Thy are only a half size up (You sure they will not fit?), but I understand the whole too big thing.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They're a whole size up from my US size.  I have heard that this is the correct sizing, but my short toes make sizing a little weird for me.


----------



## evolkatie

i just noticed that they arent new... i know you get cash back but i still think that the BIN should be lower regardless.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Agreed.


----------



## carlinha

those pin-ups are sooooo beautiful!!!  someone get them please!


----------



## dreamdoll

Yes, those pin-ups are gorgeous!! 

Someone should get them! Pity few sizes too big for me!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks Choos! Can't believe they're my size! 
hmm...




more_CHOOS said:


> BIN $340 with 30% cashback ($238) sz 37
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-LOUBOUTIN-Lizard-Heel-Shoe-37-7-NIB_W0QQitemZ330276033388QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330276033388&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-LOUBOUTIN-Lizard-Heel-Shoe-37-7-NIB_W0QQitemZ330276033388QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330276033388&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Someone contact the seller and ask for a lower price!


----------



## carlinha

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## carlinha

nude patent/nude tip, 37

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## techie81

^^ That's a pretty good deal with the 30% cashback.


----------



## xegbl

Lady Gres 40, a good deal after cashback $600?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-LADY-GRES-Knotted-Bordeaux-Shoes-40_W0QQitemZ360094521701QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item360094521701&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## xegbl

Black Patent Activa BIN 425

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Activa-BLACK-PATENT-Cork-120-38-8_W0QQitemZ130260122198QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item130260122198&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## xegbl

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

NP 39 BIN 695


----------



## javaboo

xegbl said:


> Lady Gres 40, a good deal after cashback $600?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-LADY-GRES-Knotted-Bordeaux-Shoes-40_W0QQitemZ360094521701QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item360094521701&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14





xegbl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-NO-PRIVE-Metalic-Bordeaux-Shoes-39_W0QQitemZ360094521735QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item360094521735&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> NP 39 BIN 695



The seller who is selling the two shoes above has stolen those photos.


----------



## javaboo

Python Jaws size 37 staring $899
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330276199331


----------



## xegbl

javaboo said:


> The seller who is selling the two shoes above has stolen those photos.


 
Sorry, I didn't know that.


----------



## keya

Why oh why can't the cashback apply to Europe as well...


----------



## javaboo

xegbl said:


> Sorry, I didn't know that.



Don't have to be sorry, I just wanted to let people know just in case they want to buy them. Its probably better to ask the seller for some real photos.


----------



## purdy13

Size 38.5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Ladies-Shoes_W0QQitemZ280273610482QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280273610482&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14 







Could be a great dye project for the right price.


----------



## shopalot

I so wish I could use the cashback!
There are so many shoes I would be all over!


----------



## meggyg8r

dreamdoll said:


> Congrats meggy  beautiful pair you scored!


 
Thanks *dreamdoll*!! I can't wait to see them in person


----------



## meggyg8r

These are really different:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Lightly-worn-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-heels-shoes-37-5-NR_W0QQitemZ190256582367QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190256582367&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Leescah

meggyg8r said:


> These are really different:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Lightly-worn-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-heels-shoes-37-5-NR_W0QQitemZ190256582367QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190256582367&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
I should hate them........... but I REALLY like them!!!!!!! Lucky they're not quite the right size for me, really... (because if I bought them then my DF would be like "why the HELL did you buy those - they're horrendous and won't go with anything you own!!" blah blah blah )

Please someone here buy them... I want to see them modelled with some really cute outfit....


----------



## niccig

^^These are on my watch list.  I'm not sure about the sizing though, since I usually take a 38 in CL.  Are these satin Oh My's?  If so, I might be able to make them work.


----------



## Leescah

^ apparently they are 9.5 inches long... so maybe check out another pair of slingbacks if you have any to compare? I'm usually a 38 in regular shoes (so 38.5 in CLs) so i think these might be a little too tight for me still... but they might work for you...


----------



## JuneHawk

meggyg8r said:


> These are really different:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Lightly-worn-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-heels-shoes-37-5-NR_W0QQitemZ190256582367QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190256582367&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



I really  like those!  I am a true US 7.5, I wonder if I can squeeze my feet in them.....


----------



## shopalot

I really like them!
I wish they were my size!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Why hasn't anyone bought these yet?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220285455634


----------



## rockvixen76

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Why hasn't anyone bought these yet?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220285455634



Damn they are gorgeous and a good price, shame they are way too small for me!


----------



## meggyg8r

JuneHawk said:


> I really like those! I am a true US 7.5, I wonder if I can squeeze my feet in them.....


 
I was thinking the same thing   But I think our feet are slightly too long.  Unless you don't mind a bit of your heel hanging off, I think they are too short.


----------



## meggyg8r

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Why hasn't anyone bought these yet?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220285455634


 
Oh man, those are freaking HOT.. someone needs to get those!! My lil feet are too big!!


----------



## sharbear508

purdy13 said:


> Size 38.5
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Ladies-Shoes_W0QQitemZ280273610482QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280273610482&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be a great dye project for the right price.


 
OMG I'm in love!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But alas, not my size...


----------



## evolkatie

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Why hasn't anyone bought these yet?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220285455634



i wanted to buy them but i need at least a 37.5 for decolettes


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I thought about them too (before my ban), but I was not sure if they were too big. I think somebody that size should get them. They are such a good deal, especially with the 30% CB now!


----------



## surlygirl

I love that shoe and would be all over them if they were my size! There are a few of the red kareys listed, but none for me!


----------



## Leescah

Here here regarding the red Decolletes - if they were a 38 I would have bought them to - I mean at that price they're practically free....


----------



## noah8077

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Why hasn't anyone bought these yet?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220285455634


 
I promised myself I wouldn't buy anymore for awhile..... but these are my size...... and so cheap...... and with the 30%......how long is awhile? A week sound like a while......


----------



## keya

^ get them! With the 30% promo they'll be ridiculously cheap.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Ummm, yea a week is a... while?!

That is a good deal really. If they are your size, when will you see that price again AND the 30% off would be under 209... for RED KAREY DECOLLETTES.

Notice, I want someone to take me out of my misery; that is where the enabling is coming from.


----------



## heat97

^^^^ if they were a 37.5 i would totally get them.   sorry.


----------



## noah8077

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Ummm, yea a week is a... while?!
> 
> That is a good deal really. If they are your size, when will you see that price again AND the 30% off would be under 209... for RED KAREY DECOLLETTES.
> 
> Notice, I want someone to take me out of my misery; that is where the enabling is coming from.


 
Okay so here goes the damn size dilema again....my true size is a 7.  I bought declic's in a 37.5, too big.  NP's in 37.5, to big.  Triclo's in 37.5, fit fine, Suede VP's in 37, fit fine.
Would these be too tight?  Can I stretch them out?


----------



## jh4200

Based on your other sizes, I would guess that you need a 37.5 in these.  You may be able to stretch them - depends on how much effort you want to put in and how much pain you can deal with!


----------



## noah8077

Thanks jh4200!  I will have to ponder the pain factor.


----------



## Chins4

^ITA, I'm a true 37 and take that size in most CLs but for Decolletes I had to go up to 37.5


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I think you would need a 37.5. To be honest, I think they will be a little too tight, but they can be stretched, if you feel like dealing with that.


----------



## Katykit01

meggyg8r said:


> Oh man, those are freaking HOT.. someone needs to get those!! My lil feet are too big!!



These are on my wish list but of course...too small

I hope someone here gets these and post modeling pictures for us...

If anyone spots these again PM me PLLEEASE


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I saw a couple other pairs on eBay. What's your size?

Oh and definitely not the same price!


----------



## Katykit01

For CL Decolletes 8.5  

Of course the price isnt the same but of course appreciate your assistance


----------



## carlinha

the red karey decolletes are my size (i am 36/36.5, so i think 37 in decolletes sounds about right) and are on my watch list... but i am on in the *cclo support group and on a ban... and jimmyshoogirl will kill me...*

but honestly... when are they ever gonna show up at this price again?!?!?

i CANNOT believe no one has bought them yet... i am waiting for someone else to, so they can take me out of my misery, or before i cave in and hit BIN.

btw, can anyone see the "scratches" the seller is talking about?!??!


----------



## Katykit01

Maybe on the last photo of the listing...the shoe on the left side towards the front tip of the shoe but then again it may be the glare from the flash however the listing states they very light scratches...

BUT HONESTLY, these are gorgeous and the price is even better!!! If this was my size, I would jump on it w/o hesitation but you did just receive your UHG (which are lovely BTW)...

Maybe email the seller for a closer look for the light scratches


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

carlinha said:


> the red karey decolletes are my size (i am 36/36.5, so i think 37 in decolletes sounds about right) and are on my watch list... but i am on in the *cclo support group and on a ban... and jimmyshoogirl will kill me...*
> 
> but honestly... when are they ever gonna show up at this price again?!?!?
> 
> i CANNOT believe no one has bought them yet... i am waiting for someone else to, so they can take me out of my misery, or before i cave in and hit BIN.
> 
> btw, can anyone see the "scratches" the seller is talking about?!??!



Nope, don't even think about it! Off to the group you go to think about those fab boots you just got. BTW, love the outfits!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

She have three pics with the same shot. you would think she would take pics of the scratches, since she mentioned them.

How bad can they be if she really only wore them once though?


----------



## carlinha

:ninja: hiding in shame

p.s. i think people underestimate how much they actually wore a shoe... but maybe the scratch just didn't come out well in the pics due to glare/flash... oh well


----------



## sara999

what's CCLO?


----------



## carlinha

sara999 said:


> what's CCLO?



center for the christian louboutin obsessed...

see this thread: CCLO


----------



## b00mbaka

Isn't this someone's signature picture: http://cgi.ebay.com/1035-Christian-LOUBOUTIN-DECOLLETE-SHOES-38-8-new_W0QQitemZ290265042714QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290265042714&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A3%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## evolkatie

I think you got the auction mixed with a shoe in edrines sig. I think she's looking for a green pailette vp


----------



## b00mbaka

Oopsie! Thanks evolkatie


----------



## carlinha

jimmyshoogirl said:


> She have three pics with the same shot. you would think she would take pics of the scratches, since she mentioned them.
> 
> How bad can they be if she really only wore them once though?



well, i don't know if to be happy or sad... someone bought them and took me out of my misery... but a part of me is sad that I didn't get them


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Who bought them?? Someone here? Phew, they took me out of mine too!! I've been watching them since they were posted here.  Um, carlinha, dahling! Remember CCLO? You should be happy!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Black kid Petit Rat, size 37, BIN $490
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...emZ330275516003QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## letsgoshopping

Alta Perals, size 39:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Alta-Perla-39-8-5_W0QQitemZ280273897510QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## My Purse Addiction

letsgoshopping said:


> Alta Perals, size 39:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Alta-Perla-39-8-5_W0QQitemZ280273897510QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Those pictures (and a lot of the text) are STOLEN from my auction that ended a few weeks ago!!! PLEASE BE CAUTIOUS!!! I have already reported this listing and sent the seller a message telling her to remove the pictures.

The seller is not the person who purchased them from me and definitely DOES NOT have my permission to use those pictures.


----------



## xegbl

carlinha said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-Louboutin-Brown-Lizard-Python-Heel-37-5-7_W0QQitemZ120313097949QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120313097949&_trkparms=72%3A1205|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
This is my listing, I got it a few weeks ago... so sad that it was too small for me.


----------



## more_CHOOS

pewter NP sz 38 BIN$550 ($385 with LIVE discount!)







http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Gorgeous-Christian-Louboutin-38-37-Pewter-Gold_W0QQitemZ170268930944QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170268930944&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## CLGirl

OMG  those ^^^ are so gorgeous and my size!! But I've just bought so much and they're not on my list...ooo this forum is so bad for me (but in the best of ways)


----------



## xegbl

more_CHOOS said:


> pewter NP sz 38 BIN$550 ($385 with LIVE discount!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Gorgeous-Christian-Louboutin-38-37-Pewter-Gold_W0QQitemZ170268930944QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170268930944&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
I've been watching this listing, she just changed it to a BIN. Too bad it's half a size too small...


----------



## dreamdoll

These are beautiful!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Omg, why in the hell did I come here haha?!   Those NPs are exactly my size!   So they're pewter and gold, hmm... I've never seen that combination before, very cool!


----------



## teepeechu

Do they fit TTS or do you have to go up 1/2 size for the pewter NPs?


----------



## rdgldy

I'd say at least .5 size up- for me anyways!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I may not be able to buy but I can still "window" shop.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...yZ103219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## evolkatie

^^ those are my size but i dont know why but i never really wear red shoes out  im so boring lol


----------



## Raffaluv

Yeah jimmyshoo...a little "window" shopping never hurt anyone   I love decollettes - Oxblood size 42 $515 / $575 (BIN $402.50 w/ live discount) 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170268519063&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*evolkatie*, LOL! My first pair of red shoes will be my Declics.

Those Metallic are crazy hot. somebody must buy them!!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.matchesfashion.com/catal...s_shoes_christianlouboutin_19_cl_0011_tan_694


$466.81 size (37.5 EU) and (38.5 EU)


----------



## laureenthemean

Black kid Declic 140 (box says 120, but it is the higher heel), size 40, $699 OBO (tPFer)
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
Why, oh why aren't these my size? 
Seller has other great deals for those of you who are size 40.


----------



## xegbl

Interesting pair of VP.. but just afraid the hair will drop from use....
Purple Mohair VP size 38?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Beautiful-Christian-Louboutin-Mohair-Burgundy-Peep-Toe_W0QQitemZ200260027635QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200260027635&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## rubyshoesday

O...M...G..... If I lived in the U.S. and qualified for the live.com 30% discount these would be mine:

Black Python Helmut
Size 39.5 NIB
BIN $926 (so apprx $680 w/-30%)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...1627539QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

Seller also has the same pair in a 36, or in peanut brown in a 38.5


----------



## jh4200

Those are gorgeous!  Although the max discount is $200, so they'd be $726.


----------



## xegbl

Blue greaspaint Pigalle 37.5 for US$280

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Christian-Lo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## noah8077

xegbl said:


> Blue greaspaint Pigalle 37.5 for US$280
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Christian-Louboutin-Blue-Leopard-Pigalle-Shoes-37-5-NIB_W0QQitemZ150300383680QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I need to quit looking in here, because I am trying to be a good girl! But now I want these!


----------



## JetSetGo!

xegbl said:


> Blue greaspaint Pigalle 37.5 for US$280
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Christian-Lo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Those are actually Blue Leopard. I have a pair and they're hot!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Does anyone know how I can tell if an auction has a 3rd-party checkout? 

I'm considering these

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

but I can't tell if they qualify for the Live discount.


----------



## techie81

JetSetGo! said:


> Does anyone know how I can tell if an auction has a 3rd-party checkout?
> 
> I'm considering these
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBOUTIN-PIGALLE-FINZI-SHOES-40-5-10-5-new_W0QQitemZ380070044117QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item380070044117&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> but I can't tell if they qualify for the Live discount.



Log in to live, then go ahead and hit BIN.  You'll get a warning page before you have to commit to the purchase, and if it doesn't qualify, there will be a notice at the bottom of the page that the purchase does not qualify for the cashback. HTH!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Go through the process. They will not charge you. Before you click submit it will say whether or not you are qualified.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

techie beat me to it! but yea what she said!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thank you so much, ladies!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Now, how do I NOT buy Black Leather Declics???? That's way I really want!

I have the 120/140s, but I REALLY want the 100s!!!!


----------



## techie81

Easier to give in...


----------



## JetSetGo!

OMG...I did it.


----------



## carlinha

JetSetGo! said:


> OMG...I did it.


 congrats!!!  join the 30% cashback steal club!  pics when they arrive!


----------



## techie81

Congrats Jet!! Hehe


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thank you! It's such a basic shoe, but one I can never wear because it's so damn high! DH won't let me get rid of the higher ones though. They are for him.  I am so excited to get the 100s!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Wow Jet!! Congrats!! I too want some Black Declics, but I will worry about that later!!


----------



## jh4200

Congrats Jet!  I'm glad you have replacement declics since I have your old ones!  Did you get the pigalle finzis too?


----------



## keya

congrats, Jet! 

I am still extremely jealous of everyone who qualifies for the cashback


----------



## JetSetGo!

jh4200 said:


> Congrats Jet!  I'm glad you have replacement declics since I have your old ones!  Did you get the pigalle finzis too?



I didn't. I can't. I really want the white with black anyway....*sigh*

To be honest, I really can't even afford the Declics! I have some stuff up on eBay that I'm hoping I can sell to pay for these....Hehehe!

Thanks everyone for your sweetness and encouragement!

I'll be sure to let my husband know it was you all who supported my purchase and are therefore responsible.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Blue Python Privatita 41 NIB $599
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

That would be a HUGE score with the Cash Back!


----------



## jh4200

Aw, well I'm sure you'll find the ones you really want.  The declics are better, anyway!


----------



## LavenderIce

noah8077 said:


> I need to quit looking in here, because I am trying to be a good girl! But now I want these!


 
noah--if they're the 120s they'll be too big for you.  120s run BIG.


----------



## noah8077

Thanks Lavender, I was wondering....... You rock!  (BTW did you sell "MY" shoes?)


----------



## LavenderIce

noah8077 said:


> Thanks Lavender, I was wondering....... You rock! (BTW did you sell "MY" shoes?)


 
Yes, they're on the way to *dreamdoll* right now.


----------



## noah8077




----------



## LavenderIce

Aww...don't be sad.  You've got those HOT fuschia VPs instead!


----------



## noah8077

But I WANT IT ALL!  I watch too much Disney channel---I am quoting the HSM song, and how sad to admit that it is also my ringtone on my phone (my girls love it, that is why I have it, promise!)

Congrats to dreamdoll, wear them well!


----------



## lovely&amazing

These are the real deal and are an insane deal:

Black Patent Pigalle 38 (with the 30% off they would be $245!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ geez i wish those were my size!!


----------



## lulabee

lovely&amazing said:


> These are the real deal and are an insane deal:
> 
> Black Patent Pigalle 38 (with the 30% off they would be $245!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Pigalle_W0QQitemZ200260254830QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200260254830&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 Why is nothing ever in my size??


----------



## LaDonna

ooooh, pigalle finzi's  congrats* jetset*!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks! But, I ended up getting the Declics instead...I can't wait to get them.


----------



## lulabee

^^Jet , we need pics of your "CL legs" in those Declics!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Hehehehehe :shame:


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks *Noah*! 

I have a few pairs on the way...and am still sorting out with USPS for one pair that got stuck somewhere...such a hassle, sigh! And I have been having to make tons of phonecalls both locally and IDD to the US to sort things out!


----------



## la lola

hi girls....
This is really great find! Is anyone interested in Mouchalina size 38?? Price is 299.99 and they are ending in 19 h!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

JetSetGo! said:


> Blue Python Privatita 41 NIB $599
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> That would be a HUGE score with the Cash Back!




Yikes! The seller raised her price by $300! They're $899 now!


----------



## lhasa

Metallika boots, 37.5:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## bagpunk

dreamdoll, did you get lavenderice's grey python??  

congrats...!  i wish i did not hesitated when i saw them!!



dreamdoll said:


> Thanks *Noah*!
> 
> I have a few pairs on the way...and am still sorting out with USPS for one pair that got stuck somewhere...such a hassle, sigh! And I have been having to make tons of phonecalls both locally and IDD to the US to sort things out!


----------



## LavenderIce

bagpunk said:


> dreamdoll, did you get lavenderice's grey python??
> 
> congrats...!  i wish i did not hesitated when i saw them!!


 
dreamdoll got the VPs.  Someone else got the Pigalles.


----------



## dreamdoll

*bagpunk* -  I got her VPs...someone else was lucky enough to get the pythons (I wasn't sure how the sizing ran)


----------



## bagpunk

LavenderIce said:


> dreamdoll got the VPs.  Someone else got the Pigalles.



ah. congrats all around! those are really beautiful shoes


----------



## glammm

JetSetGo! said:


> Yikes! The seller raised her price by $300! They're $899 now!


 

I saw that. The seller is a tpf member who im sure reads the forum here all the time, thats so grimey of her to do that. I hope no one buys from her now. Thats just WRONG. If she was willing to sell for $599 BIN, then what does it matter to HER if someone would potentially get them less at the end by using a 2nd party rebate program? thats just unbelievable, I added her to my "avoid list".


----------



## dreamdoll

That's not too nice of the seller... 



JetSetGo! said:


> Yikes! The seller raised her price by $300! They're $899 now!


----------



## funandsun

glammm said:


> I saw that. The seller is a tpf member who im sure reads the forum here all the time, thats so grimey of her to do that. I hope no one buys from her now. Thats just WRONG. If she was willing to sell for $599 BIN, then what does it matter to HER if someone would potentially get them less at the end by using a 2nd party rebate program? thats just unbelievable, I added her to my "avoid list".


 
ITA!!!  I was considering buying these at $599, but now there is NO way I'll buy from this seller....EVER!!!!


----------



## CLGirl

la lola said:


> hi girls....
> This is really great find! Is anyone interested in Mouchalina size 38?? Price is 299.99 and they are ending in 19 h!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Mouchalina-Black-Chiffon-Prive-38_W0QQitemZ180294661654QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 ooo yes!  I've been watching these and debating, if it was a buy it now I probably would have them already!


----------



## xegbl

Oh my god!!! 38.5/39 Red Karey Decollette at $299 BIN!! ($200+ after cashback!!) and it's in my size too.... but I'm on a ban. Someone get it please to put me out of misery!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-RED-PATENT-PUMPS-sz38-5-new_W0QQitemZ140272907951QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item140272907951&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## carlinha

JetSetGo! said:


> Blue Python Privatita 41 NIB $599
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PRIVATITA-PYTHON-Shoes-Size41-last1_W0QQitemZ290265535743QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290265535743&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> That would be a HUGE score with the Cash Back!



that is not cool how she raised the price by $300!!!


----------



## lolitablue

carlinha said:


> that is not cool how she raised the price by $300!!!


 
Was it the original seller or the third party?  Not good!!!


----------



## LaDonna

^^ that's not cool at all.


----------



## LaDonna

red karey np's $460 bin sz 37

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## carlinha

i must *NOT *check this thread while on ban... too tempting


----------



## Chins4

Blue Catwoman 38

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Catwoman-shoe...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

carlinha said:


> that is not cool how she raised the price by $300!!!



WTF?! Who does that? The cash back is only $200 (not trying to justify the increase)!


----------



## keya

^


----------



## keya

Size 37, BIN £120 (about $212) (not sure of the style name)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rdgldy

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

38.5 fuschia fontenettes, $449 BIN
I'd grab them if they were only my size!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

keya said:


> Size 37, BIN £120 (about $212) (not sure of the style name)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-s-37_W0QQitemZ130260643968QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
They're like Stinas's black satin robocabinas?  I only know them as "robocops" now.


----------



## rdgldy

beige greasepaint simples, starting $99, size 39

http://cgi.ebay.com/NICE-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LaDonna

rdgldy said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 38.5 fuschia fontenettes, $449 BIN
> I'd grab them if they were only my size!!!!



love this color, but too small for me


----------



## keya

LavenderIce said:


> They're like Stinas's black satin robocabinas?  I only know them as "robocops" now.



Ah yes, they're "robocops"


----------



## carlinha

silver glitter pigalles, 41.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hash=item360094456730&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177

do these belong to a tpfer?


----------



## rainyjewels

^^ those are GORGEOUS!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Red Karey Decolletes 38.5 BIN $299 (after 30% Cashback they would be $209.30!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140272907951&indexURL=1#ebayphotohosting


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ how to those run???


----------



## lovely&amazing

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ how to those run???


 
Good question! I have the decollete zeppas (w/platform) and I find those to run a full size small but I think these only run a 1/2 size small.  I wear an 8 so if you do as well, they should work!


----------



## rockvixen76

carlinha said:


> silver glitter pigalles, 41.5
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hash=item360094456730&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177
> 
> do these belong to a tpfer?



You know what they maybe do...........


----------



## noah8077

^^^Ahhhh so pretty!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lovely&amazing said:


> Good question! I have the decollete zeppas (w/platform) and I find those to run a full size small but I think these only run a 1/2 size small. I wear an 8 so if you do as well, they should work!


 
i will never figure out my size.. ugh! i wear an 8.5 or 9  ... so i should be looking more for 39.5s right? thanks lovely!


----------



## rdgldy

I am also between 8.5 and 9-for the most part my CL size is 39.5, but it does have to do with the style-my joli noued dorsets, new simple and tricolos are TTS and I do have a few styles in 40.


----------



## jh4200

Yes, you should look for a 39.5 or even a 40.  My decolletes are a full size up.


----------



## CLGirl

rdgldy said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Fontanetes-in-Lovely-Magenta-Suede_W0QQitemZ320308010091QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 38.5 fuschia fontenettes, $449 BIN
> I'd grab them if they were only my size!!!!


 
Does anyone know how these run?  I'm us7.5 (sometimes 8)  in vp np and armadillo I've been 38?


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Wow, some really great deals for our 38.5-ers, including me.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

CLGirl said:


> Does anyone know how these run? I'm us7.5 (sometimes 8) in vp np and armadillo I've been 38?


 
When I tried on Fontanetes in the store, they fit me the same as my VPs, NPs, and Simples (1/2 size up from my US size).


----------



## CLGirl

Thanks MPA,  looks like those may be too big for me then.


----------



## Katykit01

lovely&amazing said:


> Red Karey Decolletes 38.5 BIN $299 (after 30% Cashback they would be $209.30!)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140272907951&indexURL=1#ebayphotohosting



These were on my MUST HAVE list and I just bought it...thank you *Lovely*


----------



## JetSetGo!

Yippee!!!! Congrats!!!! Did you get the 30% also?


----------



## lovely&amazing

Katykit01 said:


> These were on my MUST HAVE list and I just bought it...thank you *Lovely*


 
Yayyyy! I'm so glad you got them! Modeling pics, okay?!:okay:


----------



## jh4200

Woohoo Katy!  What a great deal!!!!


----------



## la lola

EB rolandos 39. Two pairs on UK eBay
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-SIZE-39-6...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

la lola said:


> EB rolandos 39. Two pairs on UK eBay
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-SIZE-39-6-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLUE-ROLANDO-SHOES_W0QQitemZ250304386080QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES-ROLANDO-SIZE-UK6-EURO-39_W0QQitemZ170269032826QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Unfortunately both of these are FAKE.


----------



## lovely&amazing

Good call, *Foxy*! I'll move them over to the Fakes thread...


----------



## Katykit01

lovely&amazing said:


> Yayyyy! I'm so glad you got them! Modeling pics, okay?!:okay:




Will do once they arrive


----------



## JetSetGo!

Red Eel Decollete 37.5 BIN $499
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...39:1|66:3|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


Copper Paillete Decolletes 39.5 $399 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christain-Loubo...39:1|66:3|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## meggyg8r

Barneys Guilt-Free Shopping!

Orange passmule zeppa wedge, $260, size 10.5
http://www.barneys.com/Passmule%20Zeppa/15901.6102,default,pd.html


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^lol!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Check out AJM Fashions on Amazon! Some interesting stuff.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_?url=me=A3DXJI7TKH8Z74&field-keywords=louboutin&x=0&y=0


----------



## ylime

Nude patent Simple 85 Size 38.5 BIN $400
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:1|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## buzzytoes

JetSetGo! said:


> Copper Paillete Decolletes 39.5 $399 BIN
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christain-Loubo...39:1|66:3|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
^^^ Those are mine. They are the ones I got from sh0ecrazy that, unfortunately, just don't fit without feeling like I need to cut my toes off.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Oh no! So sorry! 
They are so pretty! I wish they were my size....


----------



## ylime

Pretty Woman Tiger Patent sz. 37 BIN $479

http://cgi.ebay.com/1395-CHRISTIAN-...39:1|66:1|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## evolkatie

omggg!!! so cheeap

i hate how i cant get my calves in them


----------



## evolkatie

nude simples sz 36.5 bin 250
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

red clichy 38.5 bin 500
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rockvixen76

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...sPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ht_500wt_0

I really like these and they don't come up very often, I think they are called Coquine, anyway someone get them because they are really pretty. Sadly they are a bit too small for me and anything delicate isn't gonna stretch up.


----------



## laureenthemean

Red suede Love Story, size 36.5, BIN $269
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Raffaluv

CL for L'Wren Scott - Black Lady Pleat Pumps Size 38.5 Only Reg $960 30% at $672 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/23535


----------



## laureenthemean

leatherstuff.com is having a sale!  20% off with code "fall."  They carry all he Apple Leather Care stuff, including Apple Garde.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^ I so love this place (forum)!!! Thx for the heads up!


----------



## noah8077

laureenthemean said:


> leatherstuff.com is having a sale! 20% off with code "fall." They carry all he Apple Leather Care stuff, including Apple Garde.


 
I ordered last week, darn it I missed the sale!


----------



## dreamdoll

can the Apple products be used on patent leather? 

TIA!


----------



## tizzo

Do you know how the Nude Simples run? I usually vary between 6 and 6.5. Thanks 



evolkatie said:


> nude simples sz 36.5 bin 250
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES-PUMPS-HEELS-Sz-36-5-M_W0QQitemZ370094114202QQihZ024QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> red clichy 38.5 bin 500
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Patent-Red-Clichy-100-NIB-38-5_W0QQitemZ250304822715QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rdgldy

The simples run .5 up from my regular US size.


----------



## cllover

There is a pair of glittery green simples in 35.5 on ebay.  BIN $479
I think one of you ladies should get them and model them for us   If Dorothy liked green, she'd get them.







http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Apple-Glitter-Simple-Pumps-35-5_W0QQitemZ310087422245QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item310087422245&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

Fuchsia/lace Pigalle 120, size 35.5




Brown Podium, size 40


----------



## ylime

laureenthemean said:


> leatherstuff.com is having a sale!  20% off with code "fall."  They carry all he Apple Leather Care stuff, including Apple Garde.



Does the stain repellent (Apple Garde) work on suede, too?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I've used it on all my suede CLs, though I have yet to really test it out.


----------



## laureenthemean

Black velvet Biba, size 40


----------



## jh4200

The Apple Garde definitely works on suede - I had spill recently that wiped right off my shoes without any residue.  I will say that it was a clear drink, so I don't know what would happen if it were red wine or something like that, but it keeps the liquid from sinking in, so you can wipe it off if you catch it fast.


----------



## heat97

someone asked this before, but does it work on patent?


----------



## purdy13

Gorgeous Green Patent Clichy! Size 40.5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Orig-Christian-Louboutin-Clichy-green-patent-40-40-5_W0QQitemZ290266115165QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290266115165&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14







They remind me of shiny green apples!  In a good way!


----------



## heat97

^^^^^ gorgeous---


----------



## glammm

super gorgeous...but they are a 40.5 right?


----------



## JRed

I think so glammm.  I want them!  I love that patent green!!


----------



## heat97

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VP-VERY-PRIVE-RED-LIZARD-36-5_W0QQitemZ160290397315QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160290397315&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ebayphotohosting

woah red lizard vp's 37


----------



## purdy13

glammm said:


> super gorgeous...but they are a 40.5 right?


 
My mistake - skimming through the German super fast


----------



## rockvixen76

heat97 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VP-VERY-PRIVE-RED-LIZARD-36-5_W0QQitemZ160290397315QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160290397315&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ebayphotohosting
> 
> woah red lizard vp's 37



I think I know who these are, and they are stunning such a shame they had to go!


----------



## rockvixen76

purdy13 said:


> Gorgeous Green Patent Clichy! Size 40.5
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Orig-Christian-Louboutin-Clichy-green-patent-40-40-5_W0QQitemZ290266115165QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290266115165&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They remind me of shiny green apples!  In a good way!



God these are gorgeous!!!!! how do these size, maybe I could squeeze into them? ha ha ha who am I kidding! may I also say I sure wish I had the legs in the pic too!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^^ Those are amazing!


----------



## JuneHawk

Those green Clichy are stunning, i wish they were my size!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

OMG, someone get those green Clichys!!!  That chic can sell anything with those legs!  lol  Love them....wish they were my size.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh man!!! I love those greens!! Who's gonna buy them?!


----------



## jh4200

Arggghhhh!  Those green clichys are my size!  Must resist...

On another note, so sorry to see those red lizards go - and how I wish they were my size!


----------



## evolkatie

those green clichy's are HOT!!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

evolkatie said:


> those green clichy's are HOT!!!


Yeah they are very cute!!


----------



## carlinha

heat97 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VP-VERY-PRIVE-RED-LIZARD-36-5_W0QQitemZ160290397315QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160290397315&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ebayphotohosting
> 
> woah red lizard vp's 37



awwww how sad... she decided to let them go... 

those green clichys are jaw-dropping and someone must buy them.  good thing they are not my size!


----------



## carlinha

noah8077 said:


> I ordered last week, darn it I missed the sale!



noah, i think you can still get the credit if you call their customer service and ask !


----------



## noah8077

carlinha said:


> noah, i think you can still get the credit if you call their customer service and ask !


 
Oooh I will have to try that, thanks so much!


----------



## Noegirl05

I don't even want the green clichy's I will take her legs instead


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude patent Pigalle 70, size 37.5 BIN $499
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## funandsun

These are cute and a steal size 37.5 $199 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-MARY-JANE-SHEER-BLACK-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN_W0QQitemZ120315080854QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120315080854&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## rockvixen76

funandsun said:


> These are cute and a steal size 37.5 $199 BIN
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-MARY-JANE-SHEER-BLACK-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN_W0QQitemZ120315080854QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120315080854&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



those are really nice but sadly way too small for me.


----------



## heat97

laureenthemean said:


> leatherstuff.com is having a sale! 20% off with code "fall." They carry all he Apple Leather Care stuff, including Apple Garde.


 

dont mean to highjack the thread, but what should i buy??? I am very overwhelmed?  what are ppl using that can be applied to regular leather, suede, and patent? TIA


----------



## rdgldy

purdy13 said:


> Gorgeous Green Patent Clichy! Size 40.5
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Orig-Christian-Louboutin-Clichy-green-patent-40-40-5_W0QQitemZ290266115165QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290266115165&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They remind me of shiny green apples!  In a good way!


so stunning!


----------



## laureenthemean

heat97 said:


> dont mean to highjack the thread, but what should i buy??? I am very overwhelmed?  what are ppl using that can be applied to regular leather, suede, and patent? TIA



Buy some leather conditioner (for kid leather) and Apple Garde (for suede).  Not sure about patent, sorry.


----------



## b00mbaka

Black Suede Wedge Knee High Boots Size 38

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Black-Suede-Wedge-Knee-High-Boot-38_W0QQitemZ370091955244QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item370091955244&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Katykit01

heat97 said:


> dont mean to highjack the thread, but what should i buy??? I am very overwhelmed?  what are ppl using that can be applied to regular leather, suede, and patent? TIA



For Patent...Nordies has this spray to protect all patent shoes...I have it and use it on all my shoes and so far so good...only thing remember to cover the inside of the shoe, you know, where you foot goes. Otherwise the chemical makes the inside a bit slippery and then sticky once set.


----------



## evolkatie

someone please buy these, they are such a deal:
black patent IOWAs for 299 buy it now 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shopalot

I would love to find a pair of IOWAs in my size


----------



## JuneHawk

evolkatie said:


> someone please buy these, they are such a deal:
> black patent IOWAs for 299 buy it now 38.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Patent-MARY-JANE-Pumps-38-5-8-8-5_W0QQitemZ260297376041QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



If i didn't already have them in kid I'd SO get them!


----------



## ylime

evolkatie said:


> someone please buy these, they are such a deal:
> black patent IOWAs for 299 buy it now 38.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Patent-MARY-JANE-Pumps-38-5-8-8-5_W0QQitemZ260297376041QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I was watching these, but they were $399 a few days ago. Definitely glad I didn't buy them then, although I really need to stop coming into this thread!

Hopefully they'll fit.  is it 1/2, or 1 full size up from the regular US size for these?


----------



## evolkatie

i'm guessing they are half size but even if you do go a full size, the strap would still hold your feet in place


----------



## javaboo

I would guess 1/2 size up because I tried on my regular US for these and there were a bit tight. I had the Iowa Zeppas in one full size up and they were too loose.


----------



## dreamdoll

These are so cute! But pity they are gone 




funandsun said:


> These are cute and a steal size 37.5 $199 BIN
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-MARY-JANE-SHEER-BLACK-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN_W0QQitemZ120315080854QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120315080854&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

Black kid O My Sling, size 40, BIN $325
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kapriolle/items/NIB_CHRISTIAN_LOUBOUTIN_Black_Oh_My_Sling_Heels_40#

Black patent O My Sling, size 40, BIN $399
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tres...istian_Louboutin_O_My_Slingback_39___40__tPF_

Black kid Declic 120, size 36, BIN $500
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kapriolle/items/NIB_Christian_Louboutin_Black_DECLIC_Pumps_Shoes_36#


----------



## JuneHawk

evolkatie said:


> i'm guessing they are half size but even if you do go a full size, the strap would still hold your feet in place




I am a bit late as they have already been bought but I had to go up a full size with mine (they are kid).  The strap does keep them in place but even then, they toebox is snug.  I haven't worn them yet but I think they'll stretch a bit.


----------



## laureenthemean

Navy patent/suede Marplissime(?), size 37.5, BIN $275
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## karwood

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat271001


----------



## eggpudding

oooohh...! Never was a fan of the Simple or New Simples but these are gorge!


----------



## karwood

Oops!! I just noticed *sdesaye* posted the same thread.


----------



## candyny

I'm so mad I missed the Iowas.  Booooo


----------



## sdesaye

No problem.  It just shows that we're all looking out for each other. Too much is better than none.


----------



## lvpiggy

laureenthemean said:


> Fuchsia/lace Pigalle 120, size 35.5


*omg laureen.  *

*I AM SO ON THESE.   *

PRICE NO OBJECT!  I WILL HAVE THESE SHOES!

eep.  why do i click on this thread??? 

ps laureen i  you.  (^(oo)^) v


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Oohhh, get them please!  I so wish they were my size.  My feet are too wide for Pigalles, but those are so darn pretty!


----------



## rockvixen76

lvpiggy said:


> *omg laureen.  *
> 
> *I AM SO ON THESE.   *
> 
> PRICE NO OBJECT!  I WILL HAVE THESE SHOES!
> 
> eep.  why do i click on this thread???
> 
> ps laureen i  you.  (^(oo)^) v



If anyone ever sees these in a 40 please please please let me know!!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Oohhh, get them please! I so wish they were my size. My feet are too wide for Pigalles, but those are so darn pretty!


 
hehe . . . we're even now on the velvet graffiti clichys   my top 2 UHGs of all time were velvet graffiti clichy 120s, and lace pigalle 120s (no 100s for me!  hehe).  i was originally looking for the nude w/lace overlay, but that's only b/c i didn't know about the fuschia which are like *100x more awesome!!!!! *  hehehe i'm so excited now . . . wish me luck!!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^*sigh*  I fell in love with these back when I was a CL n00b.  I didn't bid on them b/c $400 (the price they went for) was too rich for my blood (what was I thinking, right?) but they were way too big for me anyway.  Good luck!  Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## ledaatomica

good luck lvpiggy! those are breathtaking! 



37.5 foxtrots on BlueFly






http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lou...101/detail.fly
http://adn.is.bluefly.com/mgen/Bluefly/prodImage.ms?productCode=301161101&width=340&height=408


----------



## rdgldy

Good luck lvpiggy!  They are divine!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Satin Decoltissimo 41 $540
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude Catenita size 41, BIN $599
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## sneezz

I found these gorgeous beauties but they won't fit me probably.. =(

Suede fuschia fontanetes in 35: $700 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...m/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110297000761


----------



## carlinha

alta perla, 39, BIN $499
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## carlinha

tiger decolette, 36.5, BIN $595
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

tiger decolette, 36 & 37, BIN $599
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## carlinha

tiger NP with tiger heel, 36.5, BIN $699.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## carlinha

fontanette fuschia, 36, BIN 499.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## carlinha

copper decolette pailletes, 39.5, BIN $399
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christain-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## carlinha

yellow patent yoyo, 36, BIN $375 or BO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

OMG, fuchsia Fontanette's!!!


----------



## carlinha

nude patent simples, 39, BIN $400
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## xboobielicousx

good luck lvpiggy ..those are GORGEOUS


----------



## meggyg8r

I really hope you get them, *lvpiggy*!!! they are stunning!


----------



## evolkatie

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Louboutin-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
sz 38, bin 450 
olive suede lady gres


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ haha I was JUST coming to post those!!!  I hope someone here gets them, I know a lot of girls have been looking for cheaper Lady Gres!!


----------



## evolkatie

I really want to buy them but they're probably goign to be too big cause my VPs are big on me and I know that LGs are cut wider


----------



## FabulousDiva

evolkatie said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Louboutin-Lady-Gres-Pumps-Green-Suede-Shoes-Size-38_W0QQitemZ260298070379QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> sz 38, bin 450
> olive suede lady gres


 

I got them, with 20% cashback --- $360! 

Also, someone was looking for Lady Gres in 35.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/BLACK-LEATHER-C...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ yay, congrats Fab!!!


----------



## Stinas

carlinha said:


> copper decolette pailletes, 39.5, BIN $399
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christain-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


TPFer, but who?  I want these.



evolkatie said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Louboutin-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> sz 38, bin 450
> olive suede lady gres



Someone beat me to the punch.


----------



## LavenderIce

Stinas said:


> *TPFer, but who? I want these.*
> 
> 
> 
> Someone beat me to the punch.


 
Stinas, I think they were originally *shoecrazy*'s decollettes, so whoever bought them from her?  And, see above for who beat you to the punch.  At least it was a fellow tpfer.


----------



## FabulousDiva

Stinas said:


> TPFer, but who? I want these.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone beat me to the punch.


 

Sorry Stinas.  I have been high and low for these babies, however, I am worried they will be a little snug....  Now if I could only find my foxtrots.


----------



## Stinas

FabulousDiva said:


> Sorry Stinas.  I have been high and low for these babies, however, I am worried they will be a little snug....  Now if I could only find my foxtrots.



At least it was a TPFer!  If they are too snug, contact me...ill take them off your hands.


----------



## Stinas

LavenderIce said:


> Stinas, I think they were originally *shoecrazy*'s decollettes, so whoever bought them from her?  And, see above for who beat you to the punch.  At least it was a fellow tpfer.


Im really thinking of getting them.  I love sparkles!  I got rid of a few pairs, so I guess its ok to get a few more?


----------



## morfoula

Stinas said:


> Im really thinking of getting them. I love sparkles! I got rid of a few pairs, so I guess its ok to get a few more?


 
i love u friend


----------



## Stinas

morfoula said:


> i love u friend



I was good....I bid, not buy it now.  lol


----------



## morfoula

Stinas said:


> I was good....I bid, not buy it now. lol


 
i know!


----------



## keya

lvpiggy said:


> *omg laureen.  *
> 
> *I AM SO ON THESE.   *
> 
> PRICE NO OBJECT!  I WILL HAVE THESE SHOES!
> 
> eep.  why do i click on this thread???
> 
> ps laureen i  you.  (^(oo)^) v



I'll admit I was thinking of bidding on these even though they're more than a full size too small for me, just to stare at their prettiness , but now that I know you want them, I wont  lol. I have the nude satin with lace Pigalles in 120 so I guess the CL lace fairy has been good enough to me   Good luck!


----------



## evolkatie

HTF SIZE 42  $359 BIN 
Navy (looks black to me though) Sueded Yoyos
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

That is a pretty color! They do look like a very dark navy though.


----------



## funandsun

Why is nothing my size?  These are sexy.  $199 size 38
http://www.hollywhirl.com/p-578-sweet-christian-louboutin-lacey-heels.aspx


----------



## rdgldy

keya said:


> I'll admit I was thinking of bidding on these even though they're more than a full size too small for me, just to stare at their prettiness , but now that I know you want them, I wont  lol. I have the nude satin with lace Pigalles in 120 so I guess the CL lace fairy has been good enough to me   Good luck!




now that is hardcore CL love-buying them just to look at them!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Stinas said:


> TPFer, but who? I want these.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone beat me to the punch.


 
Those are mine and yes they are the ones I got from sh0ecrazy - apparently my feet need to go on a diet. I am going to PM you.


----------



## Katykit01

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230298239979

These are cute, but too big for moi.


----------



## jh4200

Beautiful blue greasepaint simple 85s, size 38, $450 OBO

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/fanfia/items/Christian_Louboutin_Blue_Glitter_Grease_Simple_85mm_38


----------



## evolkatie

she's been trying to sell those for a long time. Price hasn't really moved though.


----------



## jh4200

Really - that's interesting.  Maybe someone could make a lower offer that she'd take.

Copper paillette decolletes, size 38.5, $370 - from Barney's, so even though they are still in stock when I click to add them to my bag, who knows?
http://www.barneys.com/Decollette/15901%2e6027,default,pd.html


----------



## morfoula

jh4200 said:


> Really - that's interesting. Maybe someone could make a lower offer that she'd take.
> 
> Copper paillette decolletes, size 38.5, $370 - from Barney's, so even though they are still in stock when I click to add them to my bag, who knows?
> http://www.barneys.com/Decollette/15901.6027,default,pd.html


 
ugh gorgeous. and those are my size in the decolletes!


----------



## jh4200

oohhhh, get them!  They're so beautiful - and it'll be like a surprise if they come, since Barney's is so bad at canceling orders.


----------



## meggyg8r

jh4200 said:


> Really - that's interesting. Maybe someone could make a lower offer that she'd take.
> 
> Copper paillette decolletes, size 38.5, $370 - from Barney's, so even though they are still in stock when I click to add them to my bag, who knows?
> http://www.barneys.com/Decollette/15901.6027,default,pd.html


 
I tried ordering them in that size on Friday and they cancelled my order yesterday.  I doubt that they are truly in stock, so whoever orders them, don't get your hopes up!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

That is just so stupid to me! Why would they do that to people? You ordered them and they got canceled but they are still listed?! WTF?! I don't like that kind of guilt free shopping! It is like playing russian roullete with my CC!

Ok sorry for the vent, :back2topic:!


----------



## lamoda

*read our rules yo!*


----------



## laureenthemean

^^You're not allowed to promote your own auctions.


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude patent NP, $675 OBO (tPFer)
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/noeg...Louboutin_NUDE_Slingback_Numero_Prive_38_5___


----------



## rdgldy

http://www.davidsfootwear.com/index.php?target=products&product_id=30073

This site in Canada has a good assortment of CL-They have the C'est Moi in pink-but you have to call for sizes.


----------



## Stinas

Stinas said:


> I was good....I bid, not buy it now. lol


I take that back...i was a bad bad girl...lol...I made an offer with my fellow TPFer!  
Im sick, so im allowed to be bad lol  I blame the medssssss lol


----------



## rdgldy

bad, bad, bad girl!


----------



## Loubou Lady

Just had to post these - I love how the seller mentioned "barely worn".

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bronze-Christia...39:1|66:3|65:15|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## chanell0ve

^^ hahahahaah


----------



## carlinha

Loubou Lady said:


> Just had to post these - I love how the seller mentioned "barely worn".
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Bronze-Christian-Louboutin-ballerina-flats-size-36-5_W0QQitemZ280275324903QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280275324903&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A3|65%3A15|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



people are out of their godforsaken minds

OPEN YOUR EYES FOOL!  you ain't selling "barely worn" anything!!!!

straight up delusional


----------



## evolkatie

Heh, they dont look like they've been barely worn but CL flats wear down a lot faster than heels. That's how mine looked within a few days.


----------



## jh4200

Yeah, I agree.  I'd say after 3 times out, they looked like that.  So maybe she's referring more to how many times they've been worn vs. how worn they are, if that makes any sense.


----------



## keya

lvpiggy said:


> hehe . . . we're even now on the velvet graffiti clichys   my top 2 UHGs of all time were velvet graffiti clichy 120s, and lace pigalle 120s (no 100s for me!  hehe).  i was originally looking for the nude w/lace overlay, but that's only b/c i didn't know about the fuschia which are like *100x more awesome!!!!! *  hehehe i'm so excited now . . . wish me luck!!!!!



did you get them??????????????????


----------



## javaboo

Well there are some posting out there stating they are selling new shoes but clearly there is wear on the bottom!


----------



## laureenthemean

Python Decollete, size 40.5, BIN $295!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## corsie

laureenthemean said:


> Python Decollete, size 40.5, BIN $295!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Python-Classic-Pumps-40-5-10-1495_W0QQitemZ350107971687QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item350107971687&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Wow, I wish that fits me!


----------



## keya

laureenthemean said:


> Python Decollete, size 40.5, BIN $295!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Python-Classic-Pumps-40-5-10-1495_W0QQitemZ350107971687QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item350107971687&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



I just came to post these. Great deal. I'd ask for pics of the soles, though.


----------



## MS.BROWN

I just found a bunch on really cute & hard to find christian louboutins at evatnaboutique.ioffer.com. i am tempted to buy, has anyone ever bought anything from here before? let me know i dont want to spend my money & be disapointed. thanx


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ WOW! I love those. Just a tad too big for me, but my goodness!


----------



## rubyshoesday

OMG I am THIS close to hitting BIN.... Dunno about the fit, I'm a 40 in VP's... What to do 



laureenthemean said:


> Python Decollete, size 40.5, BIN $295!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Python-Classic-Pumps-40-5-10-1495_W0QQitemZ350107971687QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item350107971687&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I would have bought them already if they were my size!  I think they'll fit you!


----------



## laureenthemean

MS.BROWN said:


> I just found a bunch on really cute & hard to find christian louboutins at evatnaboutique.ioffer.com. i am tempted to buy, has anyone ever bought anything from here before? let me know i dont want to spend my money & be disapointed. thanx



ioffer = fake


----------



## rubyshoesday

Ms.Brown... Pretty much everything Louboutin on ioffer.com is fake


----------



## keya

rubyshoesday ~ I think they'll fit you.


----------



## rubyshoesday

Ahh I just bought them!!!!  Laureen you are terrible for my bank account, first those wine VP's now these!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Thanks keya, I just hit BIN!


----------



## keya

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## lorrmich

^^congrats.  They are gorgeous.


----------



## surlygirl

Awesome, rubyshoes! Can't wait to see them on you!


----------



## laureenthemean

Yaaaay!  I am totally living vicariously through you; both the VPs and these are TDF!!


----------



## ronsdiva

laureenthemean said:


> Python Decollete, size 40.5, BIN $295!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14




Gone!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Thank you everyone for the enabling and the sizing help! I will definitely post pics when they arrive.


----------



## rainyjewels

ahhhh i was just about to say, how could i have missed these!!! my size too!!! but ruby, so glad it was you who got em!! congrats!!!!!!! can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## rubyshoesday

^^^ lol rainy, I'm sure we'll end up even in terms of snagging deals from this thread in "our" size. So I'm only up for now, I'm sure you'll get the next ones!


----------



## ally143

laureenthemean said:


> Python Decollete, size 40.5, BIN $295!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Python-Classic-Pumps-40-5-10-1495_W0QQitemZ350107971687QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item350107971687&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
Gone!!


----------



## Stinas

rdgldy said:


> bad, bad, bad girl!


----------



## laureenthemean

Strappy nude/lace shoes, size 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JetSetGo!

Loubou Lady said:


> Just had to post these - I love how the seller mentioned "barely worn".
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Bronze-Christia...39:1|66:3|65:15|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



I think what they meant so say is worn bare.


----------



## lovely&amazing

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Pink-Leather-Yoyo-Sling-Heels-38-5_W0QQitemZ190253216184QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190253216184&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

38.5 - Pink leather Yoyo slings
With cash back these are even cuter!


----------



## mistyknightwin

rubyshoesday said:


> Ahh I just bought them!!!! Laureen you are terrible for my bank account, first those wine VP's now these!


Congratsssss! they are so pretty! I saw them last night but knew my big ol' feet needed a 41 in the decollete


----------



## aeross

rubyshoesday said:


> Ahh I just bought them!!!! Laureen you are terrible for my bank account, first those wine VP's now these!


 
^^ congrats !

They are gorgeous, I'd have been tempted myself. Good job I was asleep when listed lol

I've just bought some others from the same seller 

x


----------



## rainyjewels

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190257673212&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009

beautiful leopard pony hair pigalles (looks like 100mm), sz 39.5, BIN $480 from a fellow tpfer

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Patent-Leather-Rolando-40_W0QQitemZ190257023754QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190257023754&_trkparms=72%3A1418%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14

from same seller, black patent rolandos, sz 40, BIN $580

Really great steals with the 20% cashback....i was going to snag the pigalles but recently realized i can't do anything of that height w/o a platform  someone get these beauties!!


----------



## xpiscesx

MS.BROWN said:


> I just found a bunch on really cute & hard to find christian louboutins at evatnaboutique.ioffer.com. i am tempted to buy, has anyone ever bought anything from here before? let me know i dont want to spend my money & be disapointed. thanx


 
besides what everyone else is saying about ioffer...the seller also writes "GUARANTEED AUTHENTIC QUALITY AAA+++"  throwing in the word quality after authentic just makes me think def not authentic but allegedly great quality for what they are...totally sucks because they have mad marys!!!!!  ugh why cant they be authentic!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Red Patent Miss Boxe Size 40 BIN $299
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## lolitablue

JetSetGo! said:


> Red Patent Miss Boxe Size 40 BIN $299
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Mrs-Boxe-Red-Patent-Wedges-40_W0QQitemZ330277990202QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330277990202&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
Gone!!!


----------



## shopalot

^Thank goodness! I would have hit BIN!


----------



## laureenthemean

Yellow satin Glamissima, size 40.5


----------



## jh4200

Those are so pretty!  Too bad I just got yellow shoes...


----------



## evolkatie

get them dyed  yellow satin would get way dirty anyway


----------



## jh4200

Haha, thanks for the enabling.  I actually have too many satin shoes already, aside from the color issue.  Gotta stop that.


----------



## rainyjewels

shopalot said:


> ^Thank goodness! I would have hit BIN!


 
ahh! that was my auction! i agreed to a pretty low best offer last week and the buyer never paid, so i relisted them. as soon as i relisted them she paid, so i had to take them off. grrrr so annoying!!! sorry for getting your hopes up guys! and thanks for mentioning it here!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Don't you hate that!? I've only had that start happening recently. I've had a couple buyers not pay or not pay until after AGES! I try to shard to be a responsible, considerate  person on eBay I don't understand people who don't respect its community values. 
Sorry for my rant!


----------



## JuneHawk

JetSetGo! said:


> Don't you hate that!? I've only had that start happening recently. I've had a couple buyers not pay or not pay until after AGES! I try to shard to be a responsible, considerate  person on eBay I don't understand people who don't respect its community values.
> Sorry for my rant!



I had that problem recently so now I have started to require immediate payment for BINs.  I have to wait long enough for darn Paypal to release the money, I don't wanna have to wait ages for a buyer to pay too!


----------



## rdgldy

Another reason I rarely sell stuff on e-bay - I had one person purchase 3 pairs of jeans and never respond after winning the bid, another hit buy it now by accident, etc. etc.

I am so anal I always pay the minute I win a bid!


----------



## rainyjewels

^^ me too! i always pay immediately because i always think the faster i pay the faster the seller can ship! i just can't imagine what ppl are actually thinking during that time after they've won an auction but don't pay. are they trying to think of how they can afford it? if you're not sure, why bid in the first place?? are they changing their mind? then again, why bid? i really like the immediate payment requirement and will start using it. it's just like when you're at a store and you're checking out with something you want, you can't be like oh im not sure i can actually pay for this, can you hold onto this and give me 10 days to think of something? no other retail system in real life gives people the leeway ebay does.

sorry for the off topic rant too....back to our regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## evolkatie

OMG I think there's a trend going on, this has happened to me with quite a few winners of my auctions. I get a message saying that they'll pay by the end of the weekend, that's fine with me but its ALWAYS with a e-check so I have to wait another week before it clears up.


----------



## JetSetGo!

JuneHawk said:


> I had that problem recently so now I have started to require immediate payment for BINs.  I have to wait long enough for darn Paypal to release the money, I don't wanna have to wait ages for a buyer to pay too!



That's a great idea. 
I think Ill start doing that.


----------



## JuneHawk

I always pay immediately.  As a previous poster said, the fast I pay the faster the seller ships and the faster I get my shoes.


----------



## LaDonna

85mm black simples sz 10 $250 bin, from a tpfer also

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Simple-85mm-Pumps-40-10-9-TPF_W0QQitemZ190258701070QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190258701070&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jh4200

Thanks, LaDonna!


----------



## funandsun

DANGER!!  Live.com discount is back up to 30%!


----------



## CLGirl

Oooooooo


----------



## afcgirl

30% again?  Please someone list a black VP or NP in size 40 with a reasonable BIN!


----------



## afcgirl

Wow, these are different! Green Sequin Decolletes in size 38 for *BIN $599*:







http://cgi.ebay.com/1035-Christian-LOUBOUTIN-DECOLLETE-SHOES-38-8-new_W0QQitemZ380072006500QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item380072006500&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


Glitter Pigalles in size 40 with 2.5" heel for *BIN $499*:






http://cgi.ebay.com/NWOB-Christian-Louboutin-Glitter-Pigalle-Heels-40-9_W0QQitemZ190258733060QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190258733060&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## priss

rainyjewels said:


> ^^ me too! i always pay immediately because i always think the faster i pay the faster the seller can ship! i just can't imagine what ppl are actually thinking during that time after they've won an auction but don't pay. are they trying to think of how they can afford it? if you're not sure, why bid in the first place?? are they changing their mind? then again, why bid? i really like the immediate payment requirement and will start using it. it's just like when you're at a store and you're checking out with something you want, you can't be like oh im not sure i can actually pay for this, can you hold onto this and give me 10 days to think of something? no other retail system in real life gives people the leeway ebay does.
> 
> sorry for the off topic rant too....back to our regularly scheduled programming...




I had one admit what she did.  She won my auction on Tuesday.  Since I require payment within 72 hours, she paid on Friday.  Friday was her payday.  She fessed up that she does it all the time.  If she wins and payday hasn't rolled around, then she uses an e check.


----------



## priss

xpiscesx said:


> besides what everyone else is saying about ioffer...the seller also writes "GUARANTEED AUTHENTIC QUALITY AAA+++"  throwing in the word quality after authentic just makes me think def not authentic but allegedly great quality for what they are...totally sucks because they have mad marys!!!!!  ugh why cant they be authentic!!!




Well they offer a return policy.  So if you pay via Paypal at least you are protected


----------



## techie81

I have had a couple situations where it took me a day or two to pay because I made a sporadic purchase and didn't want to put it on my CC, so I had to wait for my money to transfer to Paypal. But I would never bid and then not pay! Yikes!


----------



## Stinas

Small Sizes...

NP - Size 35.5 - $400




Serpette - Size 35




Iowa - Size 35


----------



## more_CHOOS

I love the IOWAs.  If I didn't get the PYTHON IOWAS a few weeks ago, I would so get these!  So comfortable!


----------



## Stinas

NP - Size 38.5 - NUDE $620 OBO




Yoyo Zeppa Rafia - Size 39




Salopette - Black w/Crystals - Size 37




Helmut - Pailletes - Copper - OMG Size 41


----------



## Stinas

Maryjane - Size 38 - Black Patent $275




Simple 85 - Size 40 TPFer!!!!!


----------



## evolkatie

*DOUBLECHECK AUTH ON THESE *
http://cgi.ebay.com/OMG-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
would be nice w/ the 30% cashback


----------



## javaboo

evolkatie said:


> *DOUBLECHECK AUTH ON THESE *
> http://cgi.ebay.com/OMG-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-YOYO-ZEPPA-WATERSNAKE-HEEL_W0QQitemZ270286234755QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> would be nice w/ the 30% cashback



Those are authentic!


----------



## Raffaluv

Cute Leopard Sling $349 BIN size 41 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Christ...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## niccig

javaboo said:


> Those are authentic!


 
Is that a yoyo zeppa as stated, or a VP?


----------



## evolkatie

they're VPs


----------



## Raffaluv

Pony Hair Rolandos 36.5 -- Oooh how I wish these were my size  $749.99 BIN (~$525 w/ live discount) 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mymonkeymoos

I lve the simple 40 in black, but am completely confused by size. I have decolletes in a 39.5 that sadly are too small. I've just purchased ronrons in burgundy patent in 39.5 as lady in shop said that size would be fine for me. What size do you think I'd need in simples please, I usually wear a 39 in every other shoe, but the Louboutins I've yet to figure out!!!


----------



## glammm

dammit I won a pair of Pink Very Noeud from a FABULOUS TPFr and now my freakin sister's bf bought them in blue!!! has anyone had luck selling CL's on Bonanzle?

I wish they were a 39.5, but they are a 35.5 
wish I could CHOP off half of my foot LMFAO


----------



## JetSetGo!

Stinas said:


> Serpette - Size 35



These are soooo pretty.


----------



## Raffaluv

Mad Marys w/ ankle strap Blk leather Size 40 $990 BIN ~$790 w/ live discount 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...id=m37&satitle=+160282308822&category0=&fvi=1


----------



## Raffaluv

Studded Donjon boots size 39 current bid $499.  I really wish these were my size, I don't think my calves would fit but I think theyre so hot! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200262002663&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010


----------



## Raffaluv

OK...I'm getting off my pony hair & spike kick  Loving these! 

Black Python Pigalles - I think they came down on the price $100  $599. Size 39 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...QihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ


----------



## xpiscesx

Raffaluv said:


> Mad Marys w/ ankle strap Blk leather Size 40 $990 BIN ~$790 w/ live discount
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160282308822&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.com%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3Ffrom%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm37%26satitle%3D%2B160282308822%26category0%3D%26fvi%3D1


 
does anyone think if i am a size 41 i could get these stretched to fit me????


----------



## Raffaluv

Hey xpiscesx I'm thinking they probably could be stretched since theyre leather - are you a 41 in all your other cl's? - they fit like rolandos which can run tts or 1/2 & for some a whole sz up  is your foot wide?  I also found a 40.5 on ebay UK (blk patent w/ strap) - theyre pricey at $550 pounds but maybe you could get them to come down with BO 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES-SIZE-6-BNIB-MAD-MARY-STYLE_W0QQitemZ280275191437QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280275191437&_trkparms=72%3A1348%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## lolitablue

*mymonkeymoos*; a size 40 on those Simples should be fine.  If they are loose, you could always use petals.  Here is the sizing thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/christian-louboutin-sizing-guide-201020.html


----------



## babypie

techie81 said:


> I have had a couple situations where it took me a day or two to pay because I made a sporadic purchase and didn't want to put it on my CC, so I had to wait for my money to transfer to Paypal. But I would never bid and then not pay! Yikes!



I've done this too but I ALWAYS email the seller before I bid or BIN letting them know and they've always given me the OK.  I wouldn't do it without emailing them first though, I'd feel guilty afterwards making them wait.


----------



## lolitablue

babypie said:


> I've done this too but I ALWAYS email the seller before I bid or BIN letting them know and they've always given me the OK. I wouldn't do it without emailing them first though, I'd feel guilty afterwards making them wait.


 

I have done that twice and the whole thing worked great!!!  If they agree in advance, I do not feel bad about making them wait.


----------



## karwood

JetSetGo! said:


> Don't you hate that!? I've only had that start happening recently. I've had a couple buyers not pay or not pay until after AGES! I try to shard to be a responsible, considerate person on eBay I don't understand people who don't respect its community values.
> Sorry for my rant!


 

This just happened to me AGAIN. A person bidded on my CLs and won them this past Wednesday. I clearly specified payment was expected no later than three days after the closing date of the listing. I sent her an email on Friday telling her that she had 24 hours left to pay otherwise the shoes would be relisted or offered as Second Chance to another buyer. I also mentioned, if for any reason she  no longer wished or could not pay for the shoes to please notify me as soon as possible. She never replied back. 

This has happened to me at least three times in the past two months. Why do people bid and not pay? What bothers me most, is that eBay no longer allows people to post negative feedback.


----------



## laureenthemean

karwood said:


> This has happened to me at least three times in the past two months. Why do people bid and not pay? What bothers me most, is that eBay no longer allows people to post negative feedback.



Oh they do, just not sellers.  What a brilliant idea that was.


----------



## mymonkeymoos

lolitablue said:


> *mymonkeymoos*; a size 40 on those Simples should be fine. If they are loose, you could always use petals. Here is the sizing thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/christian-louboutin-sizing-guide-201020.html


 
Brilliant, My hubby is so going to regret saying that my new found shoe fetish is sexy


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^hahaha! My husband was totally into my shoe craze until I bought about 16-17 pairs in like 3 months. Then it all turned. But I've been a fairly good girl for a while now, so he kind of likes it again.


----------



## JetSetGo!

xpiscesx said:


> does anyone think if i am a size 41 i could get these stretched to fit me????



Don't do it. Mad Mary is not forgiving. She's can be cruel.


----------



## ilostmychoo

karwood said:


> This has happened to me at least three times in the past two months. Why do people bid and not pay? What bothers me most, is that eBay no longer allows people to post negative feedback.



This happened to me last month, the buyer didn't pay till after I lodged a dispute, then luckily I upgraded the postage at my cost to make sure they had to sign for it because last week they filed an item not received dispute... if I'd sent it by ordinary mail, I wouldn't have been able to confirm they got it... I really wish I could leave bad feedback for them


----------



## JetSetGo!

WTF???? That totally sucks.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Patent Rolando Size 40 BIN $599 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## morfoula

evolkatie said:


> *DOUBLECHECK AUTH ON THESE *
> http://cgi.ebay.com/OMG-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-YOYO-ZEPPA-WATERSNAKE-HEEL_W0QQitemZ270286234755QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> would be nice w/ the 30% cashback



omg i love these


----------



## samsumax

My husband has a big shoe fetish, and wants me to buy more  CL shoes.  He just hand polished my black boots for the winter, of course i have to be wearing them when he does! I am not that into shoes as he is.  I bet he would live to be married to a shoe alcoholic


----------



## xpiscesx

Raffaluv said:


> Hey xpiscesx I'm thinking they probably could be stretched since theyre leather - are you a 41 in all your other cl's? - they fit like rolandos which can run tts or 1/2 & for some a whole sz up  is your foot wide? I also found a 40.5 on ebay UK (blk patent w/ strap) - theyre pricey at $550 pounds but maybe you could get them to come down with BO
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
i got them!  thank you soooooooooo much!  i have rolandos in a 41 and they felt great when I tried them on but now alwayssss slip off my feet so im hoping that with the 40.5 i can have them stretched a tiny bit and they will be perfect...i cant wait!


----------



## JetSetGo!

This a woman I know from tFS. 
She's awesome and these are so pretty!


Black Patent Iowa 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=300265869622


----------



## Raffaluv

xpiscesx said:


> i got them! thank you soooooooooo much! i have rolandos in a 41 and they felt great when I tried them on but now alwayssss slip off my feet so im hoping that with the 40.5 i can have them stretched a tiny bit and they will be perfect...i cant wait!


 
Yaaay!  I'm so happy for you!  I adore Mad Marys & I think the sizing will be perfect!  I like that style so much more than the leather ankle strap ones too!!


----------



## laureenthemean

EB suede Metallika, BIN $499





Size 35
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## evolkatie

PYTHON SLINGBACKS 36.5 BIN 250
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## carlinha

what a great deal!!!

nude patent yoyos, 39, $379!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## carlinha

black VP/burgundy tip, 39, $479
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## luxlover

evolkatie said:


> PYTHON SLINGBACKS 36.5 BIN 250
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LADIES-SHOES-PYTHON-BLACK-36-5_W0QQitemZ250308057309QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




wow, super good deal that went really really fast. only 9 people viewed the listing and then it was sold! hahhaa


----------



## dreamdoll

evolkatie said:


> PYTHON SLINGBACKS 36.5 BIN 250
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LADIES-SHOES-PYTHON-BLACK-36-5_W0QQitemZ250308057309QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

couldn't help it!  I got them!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

carlinha said:


> black VP/burgundy tip, 39, $479
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Black-Very-Prive-Heels-Size-39_W0QQitemZ150303424784QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150303424784&_trkparms=72%3A1205|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 

so if i'm an 8.5/9 those probably won't fit then


----------



## evolkatie

they MIGHT work cause they're leather. i bought my reg size in vps and i have to put all sorts of grips in them before they dont fall out.


----------



## meggyg8r

What do you girls think about these?  I know they are quite odd but for some reason I am drawn to them, and they are the perfect height for my work.  I may just be having a moment of temporary insanity. I don't know.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWOB-LOUBOUTIN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## buzzytoes

^^They look like stylish candy canes! I find them oddly pretty - I think it's the color contrast that does it for me.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ ITA about the candy canes and contrast.. I think that's what does it for me too!  Sigh..


----------



## rdgldy

they're a fun look~


----------



## meggyg8r

god, I'm terrible... with the 30% cashback I couldn't resist..


----------



## AnotherHandbag

When do us ladies across the pond get a discount?!!!


----------



## carlinha

dreamdoll said:


> couldn't help it!  I got them!



dreamdoll, what a great buy!!!  a great shoe, and for the price... whoa!!!  post pics when they arrive please!


----------



## rdgldy

good for you, meggy-they're very cute.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ thanks!  I'm glad others are finding them to be cute.. I'm just drawn to them for some reason.  I keep going back to check out pics!  I've been looking for a lower heeled pair to wear to work, the mall, etc. too, so this is good for me.  And a funny thing about them, the woman selling them lives literally 30 minutes from me!  I think it's fate...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^meggy, I absolutely love the color/striped pattern on those!


----------



## Raffaluv

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ thanks! I'm glad others are finding them to be cute.. I'm just drawn to them for some reason. I keep going back to check out pics! I've been looking for a lower heeled pair to wear to work, the mall, etc. too, so this is good for me. And a funny thing about them, the woman selling them lives literally 30 minutes from me! I think it's fate...


 
Yaay! Total fate Meggy, theyre really cute! Love the colors! Make sure you post pics!  


Dreamdoll - great buy on the slingbacks, theyre beauties! Great colors!


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks Tara!!  I will definitely post pics when I get them, probably Weds. since she lives so close!

Laureen, I thought you might like the pattern because I know how much you love your striped simples   I would absolutely love a pair of those too but they are nowhere to be found!


----------



## meggyg8r

These are quite different:
http://cgi.ebay.com/795-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JuneHawk

meggyg8r said:


> These are quite different:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/795-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Pesce-Fish-Heels-Shoes-38-8_W0QQitemZ120317695652QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Yikes!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ yeah, I'm not real sure what to make of them... but they are definitely HTF so I posted them!


----------



## funandsun

Those are kind of creepy....


----------



## noah8077

Meggy where are you finding all of these different shoes?  I like the pair you bought earlier, but this find is not so great IMO!


----------



## meggyg8r

just randomly browsing through eBay! I don't like the fish ones either, but couldn't resist posting them! I figured you gals would get a kick out of them at the very least!


----------



## noah8077

I thought they were dragons!

I should get those and those pink booties that look like cowboy boots!


----------



## meggyg8r

They do look like dragons! The auction says they are "Pesce Fish Heels" so that's why I called them fish! Either way they look like a mistake!

I don't know which one is worse, these or those Cowboy boots!


----------



## JuneHawk

Those belong in the "what were you thinking?" thread.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They are, in fact.
I can't get over the idea of my toes peeping out of the fish's mouth.


----------



## meggyg8r

oooooh I missed them in there, that woulda been a better place to post than this!!


----------



## rdgldy

yeeechh!!!!


----------



## CLGirl

Meggyg8r, love that first pair you posted and then bought.  The combination was different but very striking and cute.  So scared of that second pair!lol


----------



## surlygirl

um, excuse me miss ... your shoes are staring at me!!!


----------



## CLGirl

surlygirl said:


> um, excuse me miss ... your shoes are staring at me!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

CLGirl said:


> Meggyg8r, love that first pair you posted and then bought.  The combination was different but very striking and cute.  So scared of that second pair!lol



Thank you! I am very, very excited to see them in person!!  I love bright colors and stripes!

And yes, the 2nd pair is quite scary...... lol


----------



## meggyg8r

surlygirl said:


> um, excuse me miss ... your shoes are staring at me!!!



hehehe   Glad I could mix things up in here a little!


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude satin Cabaret, sizes 39, 39.5, 40, 40.5, 41.5
http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...gner-cat20022-4294964377/301168901/detail.fly


----------



## carlinha

meggyg8r said:


> These are quite different:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/795-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Pesce-Fish-Heels-Shoes-38-8_W0QQitemZ120317695652QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



those shoes are seriously scaring me


----------



## LaDonna

they're back.  seller doesn't even mention that they're 2 different shoes   DON'T BUY! one is 85mm and the other is 100mm.  read here: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-please-laugh-me-i-crying-earlier-357756.html

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## LaDonna

eb suede rolandos sz 38.5 bin $700 (from tpfer also)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Raffaluv

OMG!  Electric Blue Rolandos Sz 38.5 - Someone buy these....if only they were a little bigger! From a tpf'er  $600 bid $700 BIN  - Oooh theyre JuneHawks, so sorry they don't fit - you'll find something better!!  


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300266048689&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020

Sorry for the double post LaDonna I was all excited to see these


----------



## carlinha

LaDonna said:


> eb suede rolandos sz 38.5 bin $700 (from tpfer also)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-EB-SUEDE-ROLANDO-38-5-tPF_W0QQitemZ300266048689QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300266048689&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



WHY CAN'T THIS BE MY SIZE?!?!??!?!?!!!!!!

wait, is this june??


----------



## JuneHawk

Yeah


----------



## LaDonna

^ yes, those are june's.


----------



## noah8077

carlinha said:


> WHY CAN'T THIS BE MY SIZE?!?!??!?!?!!!!!!
> 
> wait, is this june??


 

I think so.


----------



## ally143

LaDonna said:


> they're back. seller doesn't even mention that they're 2 different shoes  DON'T BUY! one is 85mm and the other is 100mm. read here: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-please-laugh-me-i-crying-earlier-357756.html
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Simple-100-Pumps-Heels-New-Shoes_W0QQitemZ170271373139QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170271373139&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
You would expect her to disclose it! How sneaky, and again the same pictures where it is difficult to determine the different heel heights!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ is there any way we can report that listing??  I wish there was a way to make her disclose that... some poor person is going to get these and not know what hit them!!


----------



## ally143

I'm sure there is a way to report it, it is misleading...I'm going to check now!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks *Carlinha*, *Raffaluv*!! I'm really excited about them!!  Will def post pics when I get them 
All thanks to evolkatie who posted the amazing deal!


----------



## afcgirl

LaDonna said:


> they're back. seller doesn't even mention that they're 2 different shoes  DON'T BUY! one is 85mm and the other is 100mm. read here: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-please-laugh-me-i-crying-earlier-357756.html
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Simple-100-Pumps-Heels-New-Shoes_W0QQitemZ170271373139QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170271373139&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
I cannot believe she relisted these!  She is cold hearted!


----------



## morfoula

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731

40.5 left


----------



## morfoula

for a small footed girls 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## lolitablue

LaDonna said:


> they're back. seller doesn't even mention that they're 2 different shoes  DON'T BUY! one is 85mm and the other is 100mm. read here: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-please-laugh-me-i-crying-earlier-357756.html
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
Yep, LaDonna:  you beat me to this!! I cannot believe the nerve.  She took the one picture out and actually relisted the stupid shoes.  How do we report this?  I really wish that OP would read my feedback.  It is very clear there.


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude patent NP, size 38.5, from one of our own!  $550 OBO; with the live.com discount these are a total steal!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110298730277&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## laureenthemean

Man, every time I see a pair of EB Rolandos, I want to buy them so I have a spare pair.


----------



## LaDonna

lolitablue said:


> Yep, LaDonna:  you beat me to this!! I cannot believe the nerve.  She took the one picture out and actually relisted the stupid shoes.  How do we report this?  I really wish that OP would read my feedback.  It is very clear there.



i hope no one buys these.  and you're right you did leave negative feedback and you clearly state that they are different.  i have no clue on how to report this.


----------



## lolitablue

LaDonna said:


> i hope no one buys these. and you're right you did leave negative feedback and you clearly state that they are different. i have no clue on how to report this.


 
I report them as misleading or misrepresentation on the title which is true on the fact that she is calling them 100 Simples and one shoe is obviously not.  They are still up.  I am so PO'd.


----------



## xboobielicousx

i cant believe that seller!  i'll try to report it too to see if it helps...the nerve of some people!


----------



## keya

^ it's been taken down.


----------



## keya

Nude Gwens??????   size 41
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Oh my...


----------



## meggyg8r

keya said:


> ^ it's been taken down.


 
hooray! good work ladies!


----------



## candyny

Jetsetgo, Thanks for posting the Iowas.  I wear a 7.5 in the Jolie Noeuds and an 8 in a satin w/ ankle strap (not sure of the name) with a rounded feather on the front.  Does anyone know if these will fit me?  I am an 8 in gucci and 7.5 or 8 in Manolos.  Thanks.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^The satin shoes you're talking about are the Rosazissimo.  Check out the sizing thread, there may be more help there.


----------



## lolitablue

meggyg8r said:


> hooray! good work ladies!


 
Great job, everybody!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude kid Declic size 37, BIN $379
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JetSetGo!

candyny said:


> Jetsetgo, Thanks for posting the Iowas.  I wear a 7.5 in the Jolie Noeuds and an 8 in a satin w/ ankle strap (not sure of the name) with a rounded feather on the front.  Does anyone know if these will fit me?  I am an 8 in gucci and 7.5 or 8 in Manolos.  Thanks.



You are welcome!

I think they would fit you.


----------



## javaboo

These are HTF but for 2.5 times the price?!? I understand that you have to pay eBay/Paypal fees but seriously....

Nude Patent VP with gold tips size 39 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140274787135


----------



## rdgldy

a little sick!!  I'd get purple lizard or eugenies first!!


----------



## JuneHawk

javaboo said:


> These are HTF but for 2.5 times the price?!? I understand that you have to pay eBay/Paypal fees but seriously....
> 
> Nude Patent VP with gold tips size 39 OBO
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140274787135



That seller is nucking futs!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Wouldn't a special order be cheaper?


----------



## lolitablue

JuneHawk said:


> That seller is nucking futs!


 
And the nerve to charge any shipping~~


----------



## carlinha

JuneHawk said:


> That seller is nucking futs!



yeah she's straight up lost her marbles... doesn't she know we can special order these for cheaper???


----------



## dreamdoll

*Laureen*, how much would a special order cost? Would you happen to know where can a special order be placed? Thanks!


----------



## carlinha

dreamdoll said:


> *Laureen*, how much would a special order cost? Would you happen to know where can a special order be placed? Thanks!



at the boutiques... i think it is a 30% mark-up which you have to pay in advance, and then the rest when it arrives... it can take months to arrive.


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks *carlinha*...perhaps I should just place special order for my VPs...hmm...


----------



## rdgldy

for that kind of money, I would!


----------



## Loubou Lady

Aside from $1700 for VPs...the lack of spell check is painful too!  One would think if she is so in the know on what is sold out she'd also know how to spell his name...


----------



## lolitablue

Loubou Lady said:


> Aside from $1700 for VPs...the lack of spell check is painful too! One would think if she is so in the know on what is sold out she'd also know how to spell his name...


 
So horrible!!


----------



## carlinha

lolitablue said:


> So horrible!!



is it obnoxious... i emailed her and asked her why she was inflating price to 200% of retail, and if she knew we could special order these for only 30%  more... 

was that rude of me?!??!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Haha, I thought about doing something like that.


----------



## lolitablue

Oh, watch it somebody would call it "auction inteference".  LOL!! 

Good job, I would have done that, too!


----------



## Stinas

Now here is something FUNNY....
Used(or new as stated lol) Pigalle 70mm(?) w/black sole...for a cheap price of $700 lol
Funniest part is that the title says 38.5 = US 6.5!
Read it....I find it funny...
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...39:1|66:4|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## IslandSpice

^ huh??


----------



## Stinas

IslandSpice said:


> ^ huh??



lol thats what I said when I first read it.  
2.5 in *hills*are people really this stupid?? 

Anyways...back to the real deals....
NP - Pink Patent Size 37 $399


----------



## kuromi-chan

laureenthemean said:


> Nude kid Declic size 37, BIN $379
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



what u.s. size would this be best for?  i'm a pretty true size 7, would these be too small?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Most people go up half a size, but some have been able to fit into their true US size.


----------



## laureenthemean

Stinas said:


> Now here is something FUNNY....
> Used(or new as stated lol) Pigalle 70mm(?) w/black sole...for a cheap price of $700 lol
> Funniest part is that the title says 38.5 = US 6.5!
> Read it....I find it funny...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...39:1|66:4|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



But why bid when you can BIN for $1k?


----------



## ylime

kuromi-chan said:


> what u.s. size would this be best for?  i'm a pretty true size 7, would these be too small?



Maybe. Most of CLs are 1/2 size up from my US size, including my Declics.


----------



## kuromi-chan

thanks laureen & ylime!!  i think i should pass on them...


----------



## javaboo

Actually I'm not sure you can special order the VP in nudes.


----------



## dreamdoll

javaboo said:


> Actually I'm not sure you can special order the VP in nudes.


 
How so?


----------



## javaboo

I haven't actually tried but I have asked about it but people from different stores have told me you can not do SO on nude VPs.  Someone also told me that the burgundy tips are discontinued and they were only doing red tips now. I think it really depends on the SA though.

I'm hoping that one member here does get her SO so it gives me hope that it can be done.


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks *javaboo*, maybe I should try making a few calls...


----------



## ilostmychoo

javaboo said:


> These are HTF but for 2.5 times the price?!? I understand that you have to pay eBay/Paypal fees but seriously....
> 
> Nude Patent VP with gold tips size 39 OBO
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140274787135



I paid $1k in January for mine on ebay :shame:, from rodeodrivefashionesta sp?  but it took me a couple of weeks to cave in.  $1,700 is a joke tho, esp from a no name seller.  I don't think you can get the burgandy or gold tip special ordered, but  it would be worth checking...


----------



## laureenthemean

^I'm pretty sure *shoecrazy* is SOing some with burgundy tips.


----------



## aki_sato

Stinas said:


> lol thats what I said when I first read it.
> 2.5 in *hills*are people really this stupid??
> 
> Anyways...back to the real deals....
> NP - Pink Patent Size 37 $399


Ack!  These heels are so hot!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks *ilostmychoo*, I suppose no harm trying..

Thanks *Laureen*, wow, would you happen to know which outlet shoecrazy might be making SO from? Will really help with the IDD calls!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I don't know if she went through with it, but she was talking about it.  I would call one of the CL boutiques to get details about SOs.


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks *Laureen*, I'll give it a shot...


----------



## ilostmychoo

laureenthemean said:


> ^I'm pretty sure *shoecrazy* is SOing some with burgundy tips.



Burgandy tip are much hotter than the Gold tip, hope she gets them.


----------



## heat97

carlinha said:


> is it obnoxious... i emailed her and asked her why she was inflating price to 200% of retail, and if she knew we could special order these for only 30% more...
> 
> was that rude of me?!??!


 
good for you!! i can't wait to see the response.


----------



## xegbl

javaboo said:


> I haven't actually tried but I have asked about it but people from different stores have told me you can not do SO on nude VPs.  Someone also told me that the burgundy tips are discontinued and they were only doing red tips now. I think it really depends on the SA though.
> 
> I'm hoping that one member here does get her SO so it gives me hope that it can be done.


 
I thought Shoecrazy did her SO for nude w/ burgundy tip? That's why she sold off both her nude and red tip?  Might want her to confirm that thou


----------



## shoegal

Has anyone seen black leather declics in a size 40 in stores lately?


----------



## natassha68

shoe - check saks NYC , I know they are them, not sure of their size run at this moment


----------



## shoegal

natassha68 said:


> shoe - check saks NYC , I know they are them, not sure of their size run at this moment


 


Thanks - dialing now!


----------



## afcgirl

shoegal said:


> Has anyone seen black leather declics in a size 40 in stores lately?


 
There is a pair listed on ebay by a tpf member:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## funandsun

This is a SUPER deal..City Girls $275 BIN Size 42
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lolitablue

funandsun said:


> This is a SUPER deal..City Girls $275 BIN Size 42
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-CITY-GIRL-PEEP-TOE-SHOES-42_W0QQitemZ350110555189QQihZ022QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
If only smaller!


----------



## StylishFaith

Black Rodita in 9.5 for $499.00
http://cgi.ebay.com/Size-9-5-NEW-CH...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Pretty!  Black leather ankle boots, size 40.5. BIN $600
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Black Vanitarita, size 38.5, BIN $240 (free shipping!)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Sexy-100-Authen...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JetSetGo!

laureenthemean said:


> But why bid when you can BIN for $1k?


----------



## laureenthemean

Blue Karey VP, size 35.5 (padded to fit size 35), BIN $400 (from one of our own!)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^which member is that?

That's an amazing deal.


----------



## meggyg8r

ughhhh I want some blue Loubs... I really want blue glittart ones though.  Those Kareys are gorgeous!!


----------



## laureenthemean

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^which member is that?
> 
> That's an amazing deal.


Javaboo, with her tiny feet.  She's got some very pretty stuff for sale right now, all of which are like 4 whole sizes too small for me, of course.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Oooh. I wish I had tiny feet!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

i probably can't fit those VP's ~ I would kill for a pair of VPs that would fit me.  I tried on a pair of Tortoise VP in 35 and they were too loose on me...I think I would need a 34.5 =(


----------



## more_CHOOS

Bronze Simples sz 36 BIN $329 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:4|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## more_CHOOS

Yasmin sz 37.5 BIN $385

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Yasmin-Pink-Black-Cork-Wedge-37-5_W0QQitemZ110299957185QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110299957185&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## heat97

Can we have someone with a 37 start selling some stuff please ?????


----------



## dreamdoll

These look good 

Nude declics size 38 $499
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:us


----------



## laureenthemean

Fuchsia suede ankle boots, size 35.5, BIN $135
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## evolkatie

wow!those are a really good deal!


----------



## dreamdoll

laureenthemean said:


> Fuchsia suede ankle boots, size 35.5, BIN $135
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 

wow good deal!


----------



## techie81

laureenthemean said:


> Fuchsia suede ankle boots, size 35.5, BIN $135
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Ladies-Boots-size-35-5-designer_W0QQitemZ280277309341QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280277309341&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A10|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



I love the color but I'm not too sure about the cork platform. Great deal though!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Someone please jump on these...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250309707207&indexURL=3#ebayphotohosting

Blue/tortoise VP 39.5 BIN $299.99! Use the cash back!!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

BNIN Red Karey NP 37:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Red-Karey-Numero-Prive-BNIB-37_W0QQitemZ300266601785QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300266601785&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

BIN $460


----------



## dreamdoll

lovely&amazing said:


> Someone please jump on these...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250309707207&indexURL=3#ebayphotohosting
> 
> Blue/tortoise VP 39.5 BIN $299.99! Use the cash back!!!


 

Oh my! Someone should get these!! If only they are like 2.5 sizes smaller - i'd grab them for sure!


----------



## lolitablue

dreamdoll said:


> Oh my! Someone should get these!! If only they are like 2.5 sizes smaller - i'd grab them for sure!


 
I would but I am so afraid that they would not fit me!!!!  That is my size and the cashback would be $90.00.  Arrghh.  I wish she would allow returns but at the price, it figures she won't.  Oh well!


----------



## dreamdoll

*lolita*, maybe you should ask her for more measurements, it's an amazing deal!!! Even more so when you ladies have the cash back!!!
VPs are like TTS or 1/2 size up? My black patents were 1/2 size up from my normal US size...


----------



## lolitablue

dreamdoll said:


> *lolita*, maybe you should ask her for more measurements, it's an amazing deal!!! Even more so when you ladies have the cash back!!!
> VPs are like TTS or 1/2 size up? My black patents were 1/2 size up from my normal US size...


 
Really?  I wear 39.5 in NP and Simples.  What would that make the VPs for me?


----------



## jh4200

I think the 39.5 in VPs would be perfect for you.


----------



## dreamdoll

agreed!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

gone! who got em??


----------



## Stinas

Someone please buy the loves of my life...I never ever find these in my size!!! grrr

Size 40.5




Helmut Paillettes - black - Size 38




NP - Red Karey - Size 37


----------



## JRed

These are half a size too small!!  My HG shoes.  Someone please buy them.

Leopard Ponyhair VP, size 39

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## dreamdoll

JRed said:


> These are half a size too small!! My HG shoes. Someone please buy them.
> 
> Leopard Ponyhair VP, size 39
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VERY-PRIVE-LEOPARD-PONYHAIR-SZ-9-39_W0QQitemZ190259815284QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190259815284&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 

Ooh v nice!!!  But quite a few sizes too big for me..


----------



## Dancing_Queen

Stinas said:


> Someone please buy the loves of my life...I never ever find these in my size!!! grrr
> 
> Helmut Paillettes - black - Size 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NP - Red Karey - Size 37


 
I really want to get those helmuts Pailletes but I have absolutely no idea how they big they run. I did check the sizing guide but the range is 1/2 - 1 1/2 bigger... Help anyone? For reference I am a 38.5 in VP, fontanete, joli noeud (major heel slippage!) and other d'orsay styles but 39 in patent decollete. Also, my feet are of pretty average width but more on the narrow side. Thanks in advance!


----------



## lolitablue

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> gone! who got em??


 
Not me! Oh well, still looking for something in nude!!


----------



## JuneHawk

dreamdoll said:


> These look good
> 
> Nude declics size 38 $499
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220295861212&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:us



Is it totally stupid and borderline masochistic that I am SO tempted to get thee so I have an unstained pair???


----------



## lovely&amazing

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230300412874&indexURL=1#ebayphotohosting

Silver mary janes, 38, BIN $199

These are really such a cute shoe! They really would look adorable on most of you here with a colored pair of tights or jeans...

Cashback would make them even sweeter...


----------



## candyny

Dancing Queen, There is another pair on e.bay in a 38.5 on those black sequin Helmuts.  I'm not sure if that is your size.  I'm tempted to get the ones you posted, but not sure of my size.  Do you know how they run?


----------



## candyny

Sorry...I didn't see your text until now.  Not sure how to post the 38.5s, but they are $715 bin.  I'll wait to see what you decide, tho, before I buy a pair!!!


----------



## jh4200

June - you could get them so you have an unstained pair, and then dye the ones you already have a new color - then you wouldn't have two of the same!


----------



## JuneHawk

jh4200 said:


> June - you could get them so you have an unstained pair, and then dye the ones you already have a new color - then you wouldn't have two of the same!




You are terrible!  I thought about it but the new ones are bound to get dirty at some point and I don't think I can deal with the heartbreak again.


----------



## jh4200

I guess that's true.  Did the leather conditioner work on them?  Or are you just going to give up and dye them?


----------



## keya

laureenthemean said:


> Fuchsia suede ankle boots, size 35.5, BIN $135
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Ladies-Boots-size-35-5-designer_W0QQitemZ280277309341QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280277309341&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A10|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



These have been listed before, they didn't sell at $75...


----------



## morfoula

they sold!


----------



## keya

^ I know, but no one bought them at $75 last week...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280274203975&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018


----------



## funandsun

Why is nothing ever in my size!!  Purple Suede Rolondos - size 39 $399.99 BIN
Someone please buy these!!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

^ I LOVE those! Can I get them if I wear a 39 in a patent pigalle? Please say yes! I'm ready to hit the "commit to buy" button!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think they'd be too small.  Patent Pigalle 120?


----------



## b00mbaka

No, I believe they are 100


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hm, well, they might work.  I went up half a size in both the Pigalle 100 and Rolando, but many ladies went up a full size for the Rolando.


----------



## b00mbaka

Crap! A full size? I figured it would be forgiving because of the suede but I guess I shouldn't risk it. Thanks Laureen


----------



## Stinas

Dancing_Queen said:


> I really want to get those helmuts Pailletes but I have absolutely no idea how they big they run. I did check the sizing guide but the range is 1/2 - 1 1/2 bigger... Help anyone? For reference I am a 38.5 in VP, fontanete, joli noeud (major heel slippage!) and other d'orsay styles but 39 in patent decollete. Also, my feet are of pretty average width but more on the narrow side. Thanks in advance!



THese Helmuts are too big for you.  You should go down a full size...so your Helmut size is a 37.5.


----------



## Dancing_Queen

Stinas said:


> THese Helmuts are too big for you. You should go down a full size...so your Helmut size is a 37.5.


 
Thanks Stinas! You saved me from an impulse buy. PHEW. I was THISCLOSE to doing a BIN.


----------



## evolkatie

so many great deals, none in my size.


----------



## xegbl

dreamdoll said:


> Ooh v nice!!! But quite a few sizes too big for me..


 
I love this too!! But it might be a size too big for me...


----------



## laureenthemean

Those purple Rolandos are taunting me.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Yes those purple Rolandos are  !

Lady Gres sz 40.5 BIN $475! ($332 with LIVE)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150284864750


----------



## meggyg8r

Please tell me these are too small for my US 7.5 feet:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300266601785


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

man i wish those purple rolandos were my size!! :cry:


----------



## laureenthemean

meggyg8r said:


> Please tell me these are too small for my US 7.5 feet:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300266601785



I think they would be too small for you, sorry *meggy*!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ no, that's good, I would probably not be able to resist buying them if they "might" work...  I would probably need a 37.5, right?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Is that your usual CL size?  I'm a US 8.5 and a 39 in NPs, though some ladies go up a full size.  39.5 actually works okay for me, but there is a little bit of heel slippage.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I honestly don't know what my usual CL size is.. I have all non-normal CLs (Champus, Enscene, and those striped mules).  The first two are 37.5 and the mules are 38.5.  Go figure, right?  I'm guessing I'm a 38 in NP then.


----------



## CLGirl

meggyg8r  I'm US 7.5 generally.  My NPs and VPs are 38.  I could maybe get away with 37.5 in NP  ( that 's what I have my architeks in but they are a little tight)  I just tried on simples the other day and 39 fit perfect!   My pigalles (think 100) are 38 and slightly long but the toe box is tight.  For me the biggest problem in staying smaller is the toe area.  I think I may have wide toes and skinny heel! lol   Anyway I hope that helps some.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ yes, TONS! Thank you so much for posting that!

And sorry all for me hijacking the thread!


----------



## Stinas

So since im still sick, I decided to nap & think of those Rolandos since I just figured out that cashback thing.  I woke up to see someone beat me to it.  Hopefully they were a TPFer!  Oh by the way....those Rolandos are actually from Shoecrazy.


----------



## rubyshoesday

White Calfskin Helmuts
Size 40 NIB
BIN $599
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...=39:1|66:4|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## rubyshoesday

Nude Pigalle 70mm
Size 37.5 NIB
BIN $499 or $479 starting
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Pigalle-Nude-Patent-Pumps-37-5_W0QQitemZ190259786314QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190259786314&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A3%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## rubyshoesday

Black/Silver Privatita
Size 37.5 NIB
Starting $379
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Privatita-Black-Patent-NIB-37-5-7-5_W0QQitemZ300266234803QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300266234803&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A3%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## funandsun

more_CHOOS said:


> Yes those purple Rolandos are  !
> 
> Lady Gres sz 40.5 BIN $475! ($332 with LIVE)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150284864750


 
I'm comptemplating these but I'm not sure of the sizing.  I'm a 41 in simples and pigalles.  Do you think a 40.5 would work for me?
Thanks!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Do it-the suede should stretch.  I just got mint tts, which is a 1/2 smaller than my simple size.  They could work and the price is unreal.


----------



## Stinas

funandsun said:


> I'm comptemplating these but I'm not sure of the sizing. I'm a 41 in simples and pigalles. Do you think a 40.5 would work for me?
> Thanks!!!


These should work for you.  I always found that these are more comfy & the suede gives you more room/stretches in the toe area.


----------



## funandsun

Thanks for the quick response ladies!!!


----------



## funandsun

ARRGGHH!  My only hesitation is that I'm not sure about the green.  I think I'll have a martini and then decide!


----------



## Stinas

funandsun said:


> ARRGGHH!  My only hesitation is that I'm not sure about the green.  I think I'll have a martini and then decide!



Go for it....its a beautiful color.  Another TPFer thought the same way, but then she got them and loved them.


----------



## lolitablue

Those lady gres, not my size but so lovely!! I could have worn them 4ever!!


----------



## Noegirl05

or just have them dyed black!!! for the price you could really justify it!


----------



## funandsun

Stinas said:


> Go for it....its a beautiful color. Another TPFer thought the same way, but then she got them and loved them.


 
Alright *Stinas*.  You pushed me over the edge...you and the martini!   I bought them.  I hope they fit!!!   I think I need to go to AA and LA.  I'm addicted!


----------



## Stinas

If it makes you feel better I just bought a pair of pink Joli slides lol


----------



## funandsun

Stinas said:


> If it makes you feel better I just bought a pair of pink Joli slides lol


 
I want pink Joli slides too!!!!  Thank goodness I'm out of gin!


----------



## ylime

Stinas said:


> So since im still sick, I decided to nap & think of those Rolandos since I just figured out that cashback thing.  I woke up to see someone beat me to it.  Hopefully they were a TPFer!  Oh by the way....those Rolandos are actually from Shoecrazy.



Sorry *Stinas*! I couldn't resist them with the cashback. I had to use SO's ebay account because I had already used up all my cashbacks.  I remember Shoecrazy's went much higher (I think?) when I had it on my watch list; though they looked familiar!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Glitters sz 36 $.01 BIN $800 ($600 with LIVE!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Numero-Prive-GLITTER-Shoes-36_W0QQitemZ250310252833QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250310252833&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## more_CHOOS

Black Joli Noued sz 39 *BIN $275*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## more_CHOOS

Nude YoYo sz 36 BIN $749 (LIVE ~ $524!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-NUDE-PATENT-YOYO-100-Prive-36_W0QQitemZ120319437779QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120319437779&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^ You gotta be kidding me?!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Nude Kid Declic sz 37 $330 

these are new but a little dirty (perhaps get it dyed black)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-Pumps-Classics-660-Sz-37_W0QQitemZ390001863403QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item390001863403&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Stinas

ylime said:


> Sorry *Stinas*! I couldn't resist them with the cashback. I had to use SO's ebay account because I had already used up all my cashbacks.  I remember Shoecrazy's went much higher (I think?) when I had it on my watch list; though they looked familiar!



Im glad they went to you!!!!  Im not a sore loser...I still bought another pair of shoes....possibly another by the end of the night. lol  
SHoecrazys went up to around 425?  I checked the persons feedback because they looked familiar & I wanted to make sure they were 100% ok since the pics were slightly small.  Im just weird.  lol  
Glad you got them!  Post pics once you get them!



more_CHOOS said:


> Black Joli Noued sz 39 *BIN $275*
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



TPFer !  I just bought the pink ones she listed.


----------



## funandsun

It's been a busy evening!  Everyone please post pictures when your new babies arrive!


----------



## sara999

where are all the 37s? pft!


----------



## heat97

^^^^ thats what im saying!


----------



## LavenderIce

There's no love for the 37s.  When I look at the ebay listings, I see NOTHING but the same old stuff I don't want.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^^Add 41s to that list!


----------



## Leescah

is the live cashback still at 30%?


----------



## funandsun

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^^Add 41s to that list!


 
Here's a beautiful pair.  I'd do it but I'm banned after last night..
Size 41 Grey Flannel NP's $625 BIN


----------



## noah8077

3-7! 3-7! 37!


----------



## funandsun

Leescah said:


> is the live cashback still at 30%?


 
Yes it is...if it lasts over the weekend I may be in trouble!


----------



## Raffaluv

funandsun said:


> Yes it is...if it lasts over the weekend I may be in trouble!


 

I was thinking the same thing funandsun & I've been trying to be sooo good!


----------



## buzzytoes

funandsun said:


> Here's a beautiful pair. I'd do it but I'm banned after last night..
> Size 41 Grey Flannel NP's $625 BIN


 

I am in loooooooooooove.


----------



## noah8077

^^^Not your size?  Too big right?  You know I would be all over these...


----------



## buzzytoes

^^^Yes I know you would. I think they'd be slightly to big. I am thinking I will probably be a size 39.5 or 40 in most. Plus that would blow my Vegas budget!


----------



## noah8077

We've worked too hard to do that! (okay, not me)


----------



## mistyknightwin

funandsun said:


> Here's a beautiful pair. I'd do it but I'm banned after last night..
> Size 41 Grey Flannel NP's $625 BIN


  must resist, must resist I just brought an expensive winter coat............


----------



## funandsun

mistyknightwin said:


> must resist, must resist I just brought an expensive winter coat............


 
They'd look great paired with a beautiful winter coat.....


----------



## Dancing_Queen

My first contribution to this thread... Anyone looking for Passmule in Orange? There's a size 7.5 left for USD$260 at barneys.com.

http://www.barneys.com/Passmule%20Zeppa/15901.6102,default,pd.html


----------



## laureenthemean

White Podium, size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## meggyg8r

Dancing_Queen said:


> My first contribution to this thread... Anyone looking for Passmule in Orange? There's a size 7.5 left for USD$260 at barneys.com.
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Passmule Zeppa/15901.6102,default,pd.html



UGHHHHHHHH I have tried ordering those in that size TWICE from Barneys... cancelled both times.    I am done trying to order them!!!


----------



## noah8077

EEEEEEP!  So pretty!
Size 7 BIN $899  live.com makes them $699


----------



## more_CHOOS

Burgandy Lady Gres sz 38 BIN $629 (LIVE $440!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Lady-Gres-Bordeaux-Wine-Heels-38_W0QQitemZ220296879376QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item220296879376&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ sorry for the big pics, i don't know how to resize!


----------



## evolkatie

someone needs to buy those jaws before my bf makes me soo mad that I accidentally buy them lol


----------



## Stinas

Rolande - Please someone buy these before I cut my toes off...
Size 36


----------



## laureenthemean

Black kid Simple 85, size 40 (from a tPFer) starting bid $200
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## heat97

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731 
Maribis Slide - 39 Black

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731
wishbone size 38 black


----------



## meggyg8r

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Is this a tpfer? I feel like I've seen the pics before?


----------



## meggyg8r

Black python simples
http://cgi.ebay.com/To-Die-For-Chri...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## meggyg8r

Red Tiger Decollete.. really cool color!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

noah8077 said:


> EEEEEEP!  So pretty!
> Size 7 BIN $899  live.com makes them $699



Come on eBay you are getting closer and closer to my size!!!


----------



## ledaatomica

UK only deal ... lovely Moonbows starting bid £25 sz 40
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120319786338


----------



## Stinas

meggyg8r said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-TURQUOISE-ANEMONE-PIGALLE-HEELS-9_W0QQitemZ150304437805QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150304437805&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A10|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Is this a tpfer? I feel like I've seen the pics before?


I thought the same thing.  Its that young girl that got these for her prom I think.  I cant remember her sn.


----------



## ally143

Stinas said:


> I thought the same thing. Its that young girl that got these for her prom I think. I cant remember her sn.


 
I also remember seeing pics from her rolandes, but I can't remember her sn either!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Are you guys talking about *angelstacie04*?


----------



## evolkatie

I was bad!  this thread is such a killer for me.


----------



## lovely&amazing

evolkatie said:


> I was bad!  this thread is such a killer for me.


 
What did you do??? C'mon...safety in numbers (and all that!)...


----------



## evolkatie

I bought the jaws. I don't know why no one else did? at $699 they are a steal!


----------



## laureenthemean

*evolkatie*, did you buy the Jaws???

ETA: LOL, you beat me to it!


----------



## evolkatie

lol, I'm really hoping that the pyton simples I ordered are going to be damaged LOL I'm going to get killed if I love them both lol


----------



## lovely&amazing

^Well done, Sweetie!


----------



## keya

evolkatie said:


> I bought the jaws. I don't know why no one else did? at $699 they are a steal!



Congrats! 
I totally would've gotten them if I qualified for the live.com discount.


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude patent Pigalle!  Size 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Christ...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## lovely&amazing

^Uggghhh, *Laureen*...I saw those too....I want those in my size so bad I can taste it...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I know, right?  They're the 100 with the straight heel, too...*sigh*


----------



## lovely&amazing

Red Patent Pigalles $499 BIN 38.5 Free Shipping!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...6489092QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## ally143

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Are you guys talking about *angelstacie04*?


 
No, I think it was someone else...I tried to look, but couldn't find anything! Oh well! :back2topic:


----------



## rainyjewels

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-CHRIST...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

tortoise VPs, sz 40.5, BIN $599 - a total steal with live.com cashback!


----------



## JetSetGo!

laureenthemean said:


> Nude patent Pigalle!  Size 40
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Christ...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



My size.... But _$1K???_? Ouch!!! ush:


----------



## Stinas

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Are you guys talking about *angelstacie04*?



Yeah...thats her name!
Those Rolandes are bothering me.  There are a few pics of Patent ones & then leather ones.  hmmm....what do you guys think?


----------



## Stinas

evolkatie said:


> I bought the jaws. I don't know why no one else did? at $699 they are a steal!



lol


----------



## ally143

Stinas said:


> Yeah...thats her name!
> Those Rolandes are bothering me. There are a few pics of Patent ones & then leather ones. hmmm....what do you guys think?


 
I posted them in the authenticate thread also...I was actually thinking of someone else who posted similar pictures, but I can't remember who it was...

Stinas, I had the same thought on the leather and patent pictures


----------



## rdgldy

Katie, the jaws are gorgeous-congrats!


----------



## noah8077

evolkatie said:


> I bought the jaws. I don't know why no one else did? at $699 they are a steal!


 
Good for you! My DH wouldn't have been too happy if I hit the BIN button on those, Congrats!!!!


----------



## evolkatie

thanks  I can't wait for them to get here. These are one of my ultimate HGs and now it looks like I need a new unobtainable HG LOL. Bf doesn't know about these yet but he will be so angry when he sees two new pairs of pythons waiting for me


----------



## goodmornin

Raffaluv said:


> OMG!  Electric Blue Rolandos Sz 38.5 - Someone buy these....if only they were a little bigger! From a tpf'er  $600 bid $700 BIN  - Oooh theyre JuneHawks, so sorry they don't fit - you'll find something better!!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300266048689&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020
> 
> Sorry for the double post LaDonna I was all excited to see these



I've been a lurker ---- but thanks June!!!

Very excited to see them!!!



I've also splurged on another 3 pairs for the 30% cash back... EEEEKK!!!


----------



## goodmornin

JetSetGo! said:


> Red Eel Decollete 37.5 BIN $499
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBOUTIN-EEL-DECOLLETE-SHOES-37-5-7-5-new_W0QQitemZ290265833641QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290265833641&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A3%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14





including these red eel decollete's which were only $399 BIN =)

SWEET

happy girl ...
sad bank account...


----------



## Stinas

Size 36 - Forget the name but I love these! - $175




Simple 85 - Navy Patent - Size 37 - BIN 350




Flats - Size 37




VP - Size 41 CHEAP!


----------



## noah8077

Why oh why can't I get live.com to work?  I think I need those Simples!


----------



## JuneHawk

goodmornin said:


> I've been a lurker ---- but thanks June!!!
> 
> Very excited to see them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I've also splurged on another 3 pairs for the 30% cash back... EEEEKK!!!



Did you get them?  If so, I'm glad they went to a tPFer!  They shipped today btw


----------



## Raffaluv

goodmornin said:


> I've been a lurker ---- but thanks June!!!
> 
> Very excited to see them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I've also splurged on another 3 pairs for the 30% cash back... EEEEKK!!!


 


Yaay goodmornin!  So happy you got them, the EB Rolandos are beautiful, theyre one of my HG's and the red eel skin is TDF - you did GOOD!! 


evolkatie those jaws are fab!!  Congrats on finding your HG!!


----------



## Stinas

Hung Up - Size 40.5




Older style, but I sooo want them!  - Size 39.5


----------



## Stinas

noah8077 said:


> Why oh why can't I get live.com to work? I think I need those Simples!


 I cant get it to work either.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Purple Laponos sz 37 BIN $489

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lovely-Christia...39:1|66:4|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## more_CHOOS

Sz 38.5 BIN $349

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-GOLD-...39:1|66:4|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Raffaluv

Stinas said:


> I cant get it to work either.


 
Hey there-For 30% try to empty the cache & try again or some were finding luck w/ only 20% using search words "nintendo wii" - It's been acting weird today for some reason


----------



## more_CHOOS

plus eBay increased the 6 cashback limit to 12!!!


----------



## evolkatie

^^ I'm going to pretend I didnt' read that lol


----------



## rainyjewels

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

nude patent coxinelles, sz 40, BIN $599


----------



## dreamdoll

Congrats! Those jaws were amazing 



evolkatie said:


> thanks  I can't wait for them to get here. These are one of my ultimate HGs and now it looks like I need a new unobtainable HG LOL. Bf doesn't know about these yet but he will be so angry when he sees two new pairs of pythons waiting for me


----------



## xegbl

evolkatie said:


> I bought the jaws. I don't know why no one else did? at $699 they are a steal!


 
Congrats!! I got the same pair and they're definitely gorgeous!!


----------



## Chins4

^Yeah, congrats Katie  Let me know if they fit you - I was checking them out but my pony hair VPs in a 37 are a little loose and I wasn't sure if I'd need to size down o a 36.5........


----------



## laureenthemean

Fuchsia Declic 120, size 35.5 (from a tPFer) BIN $750 ($550 after cash back)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Lilac Declic 120, size 39 (I think this is also from a tPFer), BIN $780 ($580 after cash back)
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## heat97

congrats katie-- you saved me!!!! DF would have been very unhappy with me please take modeling pics!


----------



## LavenderIce

evolkatie said:


> I bought the jaws. I don't know why no one else did? at $699 they are a steal!


 
Because I'm on a ban.  Congrats Katie!  My loss is your gain.


----------



## evolkatie

Thanks  Will def post pics. I'm so excited.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Iowa MJ sz 38 BIN $295 (LIVE $206.50)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Patent-Maryjanes-38_W0QQitemZ220297729017QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item220297729017&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude patent Yoyo 110 (100?), size 39, starting bid $380
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3787&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching
Someone get these, only an hour left!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ too small  ... only by a half size i think  bummer


----------



## laureenthemean

Um, this lady is crazy:
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Juli...TIAN_LOUBOUTIN_SHOES_US_9__IT_39__UK_6__JP_26
She's Back for $1K? I think not.  I would buy them if she reduced the price by 99%.  Well, maybe 98%.

Anyway, here we go for real:
tPFer's nude NP, size 38.5 $675 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/noeg...Louboutin_NUDE_Slingback_Numero_Prive_38_5___

Light blue grease Simple 85, size 38 $450 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/fanfia/items/Christian_Louboutin_Blue_Glitter_Grease_Simple_85mm_38


----------



## noah8077

Size 41  BIN  $289
These could use new rubber soles, but a good deal.  Laureen mentioned they have been relisted for some reason.


----------



## JuneHawk

laureenthemean said:


> Light blue grease Simple 85, size 38 $450 OBO
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/fanfia/items/Christian_Louboutin_Blue_Glitter_Grease_Simple_85mm_38



Gah, i wish those were on ebay so I could use the live.com discount!


----------



## funandsun

noah8077 said:


> Size 41 BIN $289
> These could use new rubber soles, but a good deal. Laureen mentioned they have been relisted for some reason.


 
The heels look quite nicked up.  I don't know if that's repairable?


----------



## noah8077

funandsun said:


> The heels look quite nicked up. I don't know if that's repairable?


 

Oooh, I didn't look close enough, sorry guys!


----------



## heat97

for that price though...... who cares lol.


----------



## rubyshoesday

^^^ haha That's why I'm debating getting them right now...ack!


----------



## Stinas

Im sure they can be fixed....plus they are dark, so you wont be able to notice that much unless your nose is really close to the shoe.


----------



## evolkatie

You can even put some clear tape after you sharpie all the missing spots to make it look shiny lol


----------



## heat97

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BROWN-SIMPLE-85-MM-PUMPS-HEELS-39_W0QQitemZ270290099465QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270290099465&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
Brown Simple tpfer 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
Black Simple tpfer 40


----------



## Chins4

VP Paillettes sz40 BIN $899 before Live.com discount - was someone looking for these??

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jh4200

It was me!  Thank you Chins - just purchased them.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Congrats Jenn! those are stunning!!!!


----------



## surlygirl

Whoo hoo, Jenn! Those shoes are so pretty. Congrats!


----------



## Chins4

jh4200 said:


> It was me! Thank you Chins - just purchased them.


 
Congrats! They are so pretty!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Congrats, jh!! Those are beautiful!!


----------



## niccig

Yay, it always makes me feel so warm and fuzzy when we help each other find something!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-VERY-PRIVE-PAILLETTES-Shoes-39-NIB_W0QQitemZ300263607427QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300263607427&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14
VP Paillettes size 9
They are soo Beautiful, anyone looking to be Jenn's shoe twin  Congrats they are lovely!


----------



## jh4200

Thanks guys!  And yes, someone be my shoe twin!  These are so pretty!


----------



## funandsun

These are pretty!  Size 38.5 starting at $100.00


----------



## ptsall

Stinas said:


> I cant get it to work either.


 
I had trouble getting it to work too, but I finally did.  So try what I did.

Sign out of ebay, paypal and live.com.  Don't just close ebay.  Go there and log out.

Enter "louboutin" in the search box.  Then you should get search results; on mine, ebay was the first listing.  Click on the "live cashback" icon, not any of the others.  That should take you to ebay, and you should see  the "microsoft cashback" icon up at the top.  You have to have that icon up top to get the discount.

You have to purchase within 60 minutes.

hth.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Light Gray/cement Patent ROLANDE
sz 41







http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...39:1|66:4|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^^ prrrreeeettttyyy!!!!


----------



## Stinas

foxycleopatra said:


> Light Gray/cement Patent ROLANDE
> sz 41
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-LouBoutin-Patent-Leather-Grey-Art-Rolande_W0QQitemZ170272658551QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170272658551&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 Not my size....im in need of a colorful Rolande


----------



## Katykit01

funandsun said:


> These are pretty!  Size 38.5 starting at $100.00



Are these Decolletes? anyone??


----------



## javaboo

Katykit01 said:


> Are these Decolletes? anyone??



Yep, they are eel skin decolletes


----------



## Katykit01

javaboo said:


> Yep, they are eel skin decolletes



THANKS  Does that mean the actual skin of an eel is what the shoe is made of which means it is very hard to clean not to mention unique pair of shoes...

Wonder if this is worth bidding on.... any advice from anyone would be highly appreciated as I am torn and would like to know if its worth it....


----------



## JetSetGo!

I think they are totally worth bidding on. They are gorgeous! Just not my size...


----------



## rubyshoesday

ACK! After sleeping on it those tortoise VP's are still available... Does that mean I should buy them??? I'm afraif they'll be too big, as I have a pair of 40.5 VP's that need heel grips... What's a girl to do????


----------



## Stinas

^hmmm....if you think they are going to be too big, dont bother...you will never wear them.  I did that & they just sat there.


----------



## rubyshoesday

^^^ Hmm... well the 40.5 aren't too big in the length, I just have thin heels... I'm debating if heel grips and half an insole to push my foot back enough would do it??


----------



## Stinas

rubyshoesday said:


> ^^^ Hmm... well the 40.5 aren't too big in the length, I just have thin heels... I'm debating if heel grips and half an insole to push my foot back enough would do it??


If you really love them, go for it.  I suggest Dr. Scolls Moleskin...its thick and could probably push your foot back better than a foot petal.


----------



## rubyshoesday

That's the thing, I don't know if I love them or the price, haha! I think since I'm debating so much I should just wait till I find a pair I can't live without. Lousy logical sensibility


----------



## funandsun

The same seller of the Tortoise VP's has these for sale as well. Size 41 $289 BIN


----------



## evolkatie

These are a pretty good deal:

Borgues Knee High Boots Sz 37 BIN $799. good deal w/ the live cashback 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Dancing_Queen

kaeleigh said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-VERY-PRIVE-PAILLETTES-Shoes-39-NIB_W0QQitemZ300263607427QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300263607427&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14
> VP Paillettes size 9
> They are soo Beautiful, anyone looking to be Jenn's shoe twin  Congrats they are lovely!


 
Do they run the same as patent VPs?  So tempted to get them but I think they might be too big for me. I'm a US 8 but 38.5 in most louboutins, 39 in patent decolletes.


----------



## Stinas

Steva - Black - Size 37 - oh how i wish these were my size!




Robocopina Decollete Zeppa "Robocops" - Size 38.5


----------



## Stinas

Very Noued - Black - Size 36.5


----------



## funandsun

Oh, those Steva's are beautiful!!!


----------



## heat97

^^^ im watching them


----------



## funandsun

These are a great deal with the live.com discount.  Size 38 $475 BIN


----------



## laureenthemean

Black jazz O My Sling, size 40, $339 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tres...istian_Louboutin_O_My_Slingback_39___40__tPF_


----------



## goodmornin

oh my.. this thread is fast becoming a fav of mine...


----------



## buzzytoes

^^Those really tempt me to break my Vegas budget at that price.....


----------



## goodmornin

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Rosazissimo size 39!  $448 BIN!!

so pretty =)


----------



## luxlover

goodmornin said:


> oh my.. this thread is fast becoming a fav of mine...




hahhaa you have to be careful........ this thread could possibly turn into one of your worst addictions if you're not careful..lol


----------



## goodmornin

^^ omg it already has..

Since lurking around here from my usual Deals and Steals and Glass Slipper section.. combined with the fact that live.com is offering 30% cashback again...i've purchased 2 pairs of CLs in the past 2 weeks!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Ughhh, someone PLEASE buy these! Brand New Teal Satin VP's 39.5 only $482.99 after cashback!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Platform-Heels-39-5-New_W0QQitemZ280279003762QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280279003762&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jh4200

Seriously, those have been up a couple of times - someone needs to own them!  I would if they weren't a half a size too small for me - stupid satin not stretching!


----------



## goodmornin

lovely&amazing said:


> Ughhh, someone PLEASE buy these! Brand New Teal Satin VP's 39.5 only $482.99 after cashback!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Platform-Heels-39-5-New_W0QQitemZ280279003762QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280279003762&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



those are beautiful.. 

if only they were a size 38...


----------



## CLGirl

I'm very tempted and they're a whole size too big! But those are on my list, ugh!


----------



## funandsun

goodmornin said:


> ^^ omg it already has..
> 
> Since lurking around here from my usual Deals and Steals and Glass Slipper section.. combined with the fact that live.com is offering 30% cashback again...i've purchased 2 pairs of CLs in the past 2 weeks!!


 
If you're not careful we're going to see your 'credit card ticker' go in the wrong direction!!


----------



## rubyshoesday

OMG If I could get that live.com deal those teal baby's would me mine  I need a girlfriend in the US! Lousy Canada.


----------



## sara999

i am so thankful that i can't get the discount in the UK or i'd be in SERIOUS trouble!


----------



## rubyshoesday

^^ Hmm I supoose that's a better way of looking at it! haha


----------



## luxlover

goodmornin said:


> ^^ omg it already has..
> 
> Since lurking around here from my usual Deals and Steals and Glass Slipper section.. combined with the fact that live.com is offering 30% cashback again...i've purchased 2 pairs of CLs in the past 2 weeks!!




hahahaa yes, almost the exact thing happened to me. Though you're much luckier. You have the 30% live.com. When I first found out about this thread, I bought 2 pairs in ONE day !! hahahaa


----------



## lolitablue

Those teal VP are TDF!! I wonder if I could pull them?


----------



## rubyshoesday

^^ I will be eternally jealous if you do, in a good way


----------



## funandsun

lolitablue said:


> Those teal VP are TDF!! I wonder if I could pull them?


 
They are truly stunning..they'd be worth a try!


----------



## sakura

Grey patent Rolando in a 38 - http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## goodmornin

funandsun said:


> If you're not careful we're going to see your 'credit card ticker' go in the wrong direction!!



uuughh... that's a scary thought..

I've diverted my attention away from the "curbing consumerism" over to the "CL subforum"

I'm just hoping that I'll just get them "cheap" now and hopefully have my bonus pay off my entire credit card in one go.. except that in this economy.. bonuses are NOT something to rely on!


----------



## heat97

i neeedddd something ahaha


----------



## Katykit01

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SEQUIN-HELMUT-HEELS-8-SHOES-38-HOT_W0QQitemZ350113664778QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item350113664778&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ebayphotohosting


----------



## funandsun

Looks like live.com is down to 25%.  I hope it doesn't go any lower this week!


----------



## carlinha

python activa, 38.5, from one of our own, $700

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## purse4u

funandsun said:


> Looks like live.com is down to 25%. I hope it doesn't go any lower this week!


 

I just tried it using the search words "wei game" & it's coming up 30% - you can always search CL's once you get in


----------



## IslandSpice

carlinha said:


> python activa, 38.5, from one of our own, $700
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
Those are mine! Thanks for posting


----------



## carlinha

IslandSpice said:


> Those are mine! Thanks for posting



i know!!!  why are you giving them up??  i would snatch them if they were my size!


----------



## IslandSpice

^ I am dying for a pair of c'est moi and need the money to fund those


----------



## christine0628

Gently Used Python Simples 39 - Currently $420 - Less than 2 Hours to go!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160292310983

These are almost sold out on net-a-porter for $1,200!

I LOVE THESE!!!  Too rich for my blood now, though...

ETA:  It looks like they were already authenticated!


----------



## rdgldy

$456


----------



## evolkatie

Omg those are beautiful. Good for my ban that they're not my size


----------



## carlinha

^^OMG if those python simples were my size..................  GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loubou Lady

I'm with you on that carlinha!!! Such an amazing deal!
And thank you purse4u for the tip w/ getting the live.com 30%!


----------



## funandsun

purse4u said:


> I just tried it using the search words "wei game" & it's coming up 30% - you can always search CL's once you get in


 
It worked!  Thanks...now if someone would please post some hot size 41's on FleaBay I'd appreciate it!


----------



## purse4u

You are welcome Ladies!  We need all the $ off we can get!  Too bad those python simples arent BIN...oh & atleast a half size bigger!  

Island Spice those python activas are gorgeous & a steal with the LIVE discount!!  I have a feeling theyll be gone soon!  What color are you thinking about in the c'est moi?  I love those!


----------



## IslandSpice

^ I hope so! . 

..lol...looks like I positioned the left and right shoe in the opposite direction..lol...I will have to change that pic.

I would like a pair of black c'est moi...I know...boring. They are just so cute with tights.


----------



## carlinha

i think it is a bidding war for those python simples... now $601!!


----------



## dreamdoll

OMG i love those pythons!! If only they were my size!!!


----------



## carlinha

same seller also has a cute pair, don't know name:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## purse4u

IslandSpice said:


> ^ I hope so! .
> 
> ..lol...looks like I positioned the left and right shoe in the opposite direction..lol...I will have to change that pic.
> 
> I would like a pair of black c'est moi...I know...boring. They are just so cute with tights.


 

They are!  The black is so chic though & you'll live in them this coming season - you can even have more fun with the color of your tights if you want!!


----------



## carlinha

^those gold python simples went for $621!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  whoever got them, WHAT A STEAL!!!!  i hope it was someone from here who can post pics!


----------



## IslandSpice

^Still a great deal!!!


----------



## rainyjewels

$621!! awesome deal for those beauties..


----------



## mocha beans

Not sure if anyone's said this yet, but BlueFly has some Bourge boots, Armadillos and Insectikas up.  Pretty good size range.

Curses to my ban, I desperately want the Bourge boots sooooo badly  :censor:


----------



## Azusa

*cries* i want the purple simples and the biggest size is 40!!! i need 40.5!!  sooo sad!


----------



## meggyg8r

mocha beans said:


> Not sure if anyone's said this yet, but BlueFly has some Bourge boots, Armadillos and Insectikas up. Pretty good size range.
> 
> Curses to my ban, I desperately want the Bourge boots sooooo badly  :censor:


 
man, if those armadillos were in blue they would totally be mine...


----------



## ashakes

Wow, those Bourge boots are insanely overpriced retail wise. lol  $ 2331.90   And, they marked them off 50%.  How nice. haha

Thanks for posting. I thought about the Insecitkas if they were a diff. color maybe for work!


----------



## sara999

i swear bluefly raises the 'retail' price so it looks like they are giving a discount when really they are not!!!


----------



## heat97

very interesting that the armadillo's and insectikas are up.  should be a forecast of whats going to be on sale shortly.


----------



## laureenthemean

Gold Super Decollete, size 40.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## tuvili

wow, those Insectikas are beautiful.  Wish I had the money for a pair.


----------



## xboobielicousx

the heel on the bourges on bluefly doesnt look like the normal heel that i've seen on bourges....these seem a bit thicker and lower?  or am i losing my mind?


----------



## surlygirl

laureenthemean said:


> Gold Super Decollete, size 40.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-GOLD-PLATFORM-PUMP-STILETTO_W0QQitemZ270291065213QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270291065213&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A10|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
Do the super decolletes run similar to "normal" decolletes? I'm thinking they would, but not sure if the platform makes a difference.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

bluefly does mark up the retail sometimes so it looks like you're getting a better deal

they did it with all the new chanel stuff they got in


----------



## JuneHawk

carlinha said:


> python activa, 38.5, from one of our own, $700
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PYTHON-ACTIVA-38-5-7-5-8-tPF_W0QQitemZ230302132398QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item230302132398&_trkparms=72%3A570|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Oh...SO tempting!!!! I've been looking for Activas in 38.5 for a while but I can't really dish out the $700 right now with two shopping trips coming up.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Bluefly has Patent Simples for $1,431, on sale for $509???!!! 64% off people!! GO GO GO...lol


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^^  ugh i just saw those and they have them in my size!

...sooo temped


----------



## FabulousDiva

MAD MARYS 38

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JuneHawk

FabulousDiva said:


> MAD MARYS 38
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-MAD-MARY-Mary-Janes-38-8-NIB_W0QQitemZ180301062449QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180301062449&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



I got my hopes up, I was crossing my fingers they were nude patent! Why do I do that to myself??


----------



## jh4200

more_CHOOS said:


> Bluefly has Patent Simples for $1,431, on sale for $509???!!! 64% off people!! GO GO GO...lol


 
Except simples are normally only $575 - what a huge markup!  Still a good deal though, especially since the purple is a great, uncommon color.


----------



## meggyg8r

FabulousDiva said:


> MAD MARYS 38
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-MAD-MARY-Mary-Janes-38-8-NIB_W0QQitemZ180301062449QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180301062449&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
I've been going back and forth all morning on buying those... literally, 3 hours now I have been debating!!!!!! I want them so badly but they are so pricey!! ARG!!!


----------



## evolkatie

jh - Since I just woke up a few min ago, I seriously thought something was wrong with my eyes when I saw the retail of those


----------



## jh4200

Haha, Katie, I know what you mean.  Like I said, I still think $509 is a good deal considering it's $66 off and I'll take whatever I can get, but to inflate the price like that is ridiculous.  I'm sure some people who aren't as familiar with the pricing think they're getting an amazing score, when really it's just a good, small discount.


----------



## IslandSpice

JuneHawk said:


> Oh...SO tempting!!!! I've been looking for Activas in 38.5 for a while but I can't really dish out the $700 right now with two shopping trips coming up.


 
...you never know...the seller might accept a lower best offer


----------



## more_CHOOS

jh4200 said:


> Haha, Katie, I know what you mean. Like I said, I still think $509 is a good deal considering it's $66 off and I'll take whatever I can get, but to inflate the price like that is ridiculous. I'm sure some people who aren't as familiar with the pricing think they're getting an amazing score, when really it's just a good, small discount.


 
plus no taxes...so that's about $113 saved total!


----------



## jh4200

Good point - I don't pay taxes on any shoes I have shipped to my house because I live in NJ and that's just the rule here, so I didn't think about that.


----------



## IslandSpice

^ooh...no tax? I didn't consider that either!


----------



## more_CHOOS

oh and if you can find a 15% code, some more savings!!!!  wow those simples may be a good deal after all for $432.


----------



## sara999

HAHAHA retail for $1K+!!!!!! that's insane. c'mon bluefly...that's just trickery!


----------



## candyny

Ladies, I've been dying for the Mad Mary in black leather or black patent.  How does the sizing go w/ these?   If no one goes for them I might...I'm a 7.5 in the Jolie Noeud and an 8 in the rozirossa (sp).


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ these are gray suede.  I'm debating on getting them too!  They run like the rolando.  I think they may be too big for you as they run pretty TTS for Loubs.  I take a 38 in the MM and need a 38.5 in the Joli Noeud.


----------



## Raffaluv

meggyg8r said:


> I've been going back and forth all morning on buying those... literally, 3 hours now I have been debating!!!!!! I want them so badly but they are so pricey!! ARG!!!


 
Oooh meggyg8r I want you to get them!  Is the live discount working this morning at 30% ?!?!  
ooh no, i'm trying all the tricks & only getting it to come up at 25%


----------



## candyny

Meggy, You got first dibs.  At first I thought they were black suede, but they look pretty dark.  I actually really like charcoal gray other accessories.  Prob. look great w/ black tights and other black clothing.


----------



## candyny

My live discount is showing 25 percent.


----------



## meggyg8r

Tara, the live.com is at 25%.  However, that makes it like $192 back, so 30% would only get $8 more, which isn't a big deal.

Candy, I thought they were black suede too!  I didn't realize it until I started reading the description more where it says "charcoal gray suede."  Still a great color!!!

I am so torn on what to do.  I want these so badly and they would be a great price with $190 back, but still pricey!!!!!  Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## candyny

Meggy, You've been around here longer than me.  I haven't seen many Mad Marys in our size range.   Not sure what seasons they made them, if they'll be around again.  Very tempting.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I know, and even better, they would go perfectly with my Halloween costume......


----------



## candyny

Miss Halloween, I guess they are yours!!!!


----------



## candyny

Meggy, if my math is correct...$571.  I'm thinking your bin'ing it NOW!!!


----------



## sara999

someone else has them in grey suede...i can't remember who!!!! ugh!


----------



## meggyg8r

omg I went to get them and someone else bought them, I am going to cry...


----------



## Raffaluv

Oh Meg, I think you should get them - my patents retailed for $865 but I'm not sure about the suede, are they one of your HG's?  Are they your size? you know rolandos run kind of funny -  I love this forum, my heart is beating like i'm about to buy them!!


----------



## Raffaluv

meggyg8r said:


> omg I went to get them and someone else bought them, I am going to cry...


 

Get the heck outta here!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

I am almost in tears... literally 1 minute too late.. 

I hope it was a tPFer who got them at least


----------



## candyny

Meggy, OMG....I'm so sorry.  I thought for sure they were yours.


----------



## JuneHawk

meggyg8r said:


> omg I went to get them and someone else bought them, I am going to cry...



I'm so sorry meggy!  I bought them before I read all your posts about them!  I feel terrible.  I'm so sorry! :cry:


----------



## candyny

I'm hoping that their paypal doesn't work????...can you keep trying?  Not sure how bin works...never done it.


----------



## meggyg8r

candyny said:


> Meggy, OMG....I'm so sorry. I thought for sure they were yours.


 
sniffle sniffle


----------



## meggyg8r

JuneHawk said:


> I'm so sorry meggy! I bought them before I read all your posts about them! I feel terrible. I'm so sorry! :cry:


 
Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww well at least it was someone I know!


----------



## jh4200

Oh no, I'm so torn!  Meggy, I'm so sad for you, but June, I'm so happy for you!


----------



## candyny

Meggy, We've got to get you the Mad Marys in black somehow.  Maybe a 38 for you and a 37.5 for me!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

candyny said:


> Meggy, We've got to get you the Mad Marys in black somehow. Maybe a 38 for you and a 37.5 for me!!!


 
I know, right?!  I was so excited to wear them with my Halloween costume... now I won't have any in time!


----------



## Leescah

My god reading the last 2 pages of this thread was like some epic novel!!! I was literally on the edge of my seat (yes I'm sad lol)!! Will Meggy get them?! Wont she?! What about Candy? Oh who just got them?! Was it either?! No?! WHO WAS IT?! OH it was JUNE! Thank god it was a tPFr!! 
Congrats June!!! And sorry Meggy - but you weren't sure about them so I'm sure if we all keep our eyes out, the right pair will come along for you 

Wow. I'm worn out now.


----------



## JuneHawk

Leescah said:


> My god reading the last 2 pages of this thread was like some epic novel!!! I was literally on the edge of my seat (yes I'm sad lol)!! Will Meggy get them?! Wont she?! What about Candy? Oh who just got them?! Was it either?! No?! WHO WAS IT?! OH it was JUNE! Thank god it was a tPFr!!
> Congrats June!!! And sorry Meggy - but you weren't sure about them so I'm sure if we all keep our eyes out, the right pair will come along for you
> 
> Wow. I'm worn out now.



LOL Agatha Christie couldn't have written it better!


----------



## candyny

Leescah, You are right.  I'm actually sitting in a courtroom waiting for my judge to come out and I'm thinking if Meggy doesn't get them, will I have time to do this since I'm a newbie to EBAY.  Congrats to June and We will all work to get Meggy a pair (and them me!!!)


----------



## Raffaluv

Oh, i'm so torn too!  OOOOH Meggy!  I was sooo excited about you getting those!  Congrats June, I know theyre not your nudes but know you'll love them!


----------



## meggyg8r

I have got to learn how to make up my mind faster! 

Can't wait to see pics, June!


----------



## LavenderIce

sara999 said:


> someone else has them in grey suede...i can't remember who!!!! ugh!


 
Our lovely laureen has them in grey suede.

Now this little emotional rollercoaster has got me wanting a pair too.


----------



## JuneHawk

I just emailed the seller to see if he could mail them today.  I'm leaving for the UK on Friday evening and I don't think I can wait til I get back to see them! If he mails them today they'll probably be here on Friday.


----------



## Raffaluv

I'm worn out after this....and i'm supposed to work now?!? aaah lunch anyone?  Yes, sign me up for the MM hunt - what sizes do we need a 37.5 and a 38?


----------



## BellaShoes

Greeeeaaaaaaaaat Deal, ya, if only it were true.

Does anyone else become faint at heart when looking at this Barneys auto email? 
Check out the misprint on the fringe boot..... hello, $575?!?


----------



## LavenderIce

I clicked on that link too, it's actually missing the "1" in front of the 5.  I would have been all over it if it were at $575.


----------



## b00mbaka

BellaShoes said:


> Greeeeaaaaaaaaat Deal, ya, if only it were true.
> 
> Does anyone else become faint at heart when looking at this Barneys auto email?
> Check out the misprint on the fringe boot..... hello, $575?!?


 
OMG! Is there *ANY* way I can MAKE them sell it to me for this price???? Do you think this is legally binding? I want them so badly! What do you guys think????


----------



## JuneHawk

Well, is it false advertisement?  Any legal peeps around?


----------



## meggyg8r

These are kinda close to the MMs!  I wonder how they run..?


----------



## LavenderIce

^Looks like the 1 is visible in front of the 5 now.


----------



## LavenderIce

meggyg8r said:


> These are kinda close to the MMs! I wonder how they run..?


 
The last is the same in the Mad (which is the MM without an ankle strap), MM, Rolando and Hercule.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ btw, the seller says they are a 37 but the insole is 9.75" which can be a 37.5 or 38, so I'm confused..


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ that's what i thought

edit: under lavender


----------



## meggyg8r

ah, dang, probably too small then.  They are the Hercules.


----------



## LavenderIce

Sounds like a 37.5 or 38.


----------



## meggyg8r

yeah, I'm gonna have to ask her about the sizing.  What she wrote on the auction doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Kamilla850

I am surprised to see the Armadillos and Insectikas already on Bluefly.com at reduced prices.  
http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes/_/N-1z13zq1Zfg6/Nao-0/list.fly


----------



## candyny

Meggy, Wait for the Mad Marys!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

JuneHawk said:


> Well, is it false advertisement? Any legal peeps around?


 
Yeah, you are right! Can anyone else chime in? Will I sound stupid if I try to get the cust reps to honor this price?


----------



## laureenthemean

Woah, all this CL drama!  *meggy*, because you didn't get them, I am sure it wasn't meant to be.  You'll find another shoe meant for you.

*JuneHawk*, congrats!  We will soon be MM twins!


----------



## sara999

i can see a 1 in front of the 575 btw


----------



## buzzytoes

Kamilla850 said:


> I am surprised to see the Armadillos and Insectikas already on Bluefly.com at reduced prices.
> http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes/_/N-1z13zq1Zfg6/Nao-0/list.fly


 

Well I couldn't resist. ush: I had a return credit coming back from BlueFly for $200 (that just processed today) and another $30 coupon so really that's like getting them for $320 so how could I resist, right?? So I snagged what appears to be the only pair of 10s they had and am hoping they will fit. If they fit and I can keep them they will be my real first pair of CLs.


----------



## b00mbaka

Congrats, buzzytoes!


----------



## goodmornin

Wow

Someone was pretty quick in nabbing these Mad Mary's early this morning!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...emZ180301062449QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItem

my size tooo... =(


----------



## JuneHawk

goodmornin said:


> Wow
> 
> Someone was pretty quick in nabbing these Mad Mary's early this morning!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-MAD-MARY-Mary-Janes-38-8-NIB_W0QQitemZ180301062449QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> my size tooo... =(



'twas me


----------



## goodmornin

^^ Good Job!!   Congratttsss!!!!

one less player when it comes to the 38 mad marys .... (jk)


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ haha you still got me to deal with!   I was 30 seconds too late on nabbing them!


----------



## JuneHawk

goodmornin said:


> ^^ Good Job!!   Congratttsss!!!!
> 
> one less player when it comes to the 38 mad marys .... (jk)



If the nude patent ones come on, it's every (wo)man for himself!


----------



## goodmornin

Black Rosazissimo size 40 for only $200 starting bid =)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

hm.. except the seller has no feedback..


----------



## samoXenina

sara999 said:


> i can see a 1 in front of the 575 btw


 
me 2 its faint, but its there.


----------



## goodmornin

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ haha you still got me to deal with!   I was 30 seconds too late on nabbing them!



If only my alarm clock really did wake me up at 6am this morning and I didn't snooze it....


----------



## meggyg8r

JuneHawk said:


> If the nude patent ones come on, it's every (wo)man for himself!


 
If the nude patent ones show up, you get those and send me the gray suede ones!  hehe


----------



## JuneHawk

meggyg8r said:


> If the nude patent ones show up, you get those and send me the gray suede ones!  hehe



I'll think about it


----------



## funandsun

For all you tiny footed ladies, here's a deal Black Lady Gres $450.00 BIN Size 35.5


----------



## ylime

EB Declic sz. 35 $700 BIN ($525 after cashback)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318





Black (?) leather Mad Mary sz. 35 $700 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/Divine-Christia...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318

In other news, if anyone finds a good deal on size 38.5/39 Iowa mary janes, please PM me! I left mine in Vegas this weekend, and the resort is having a heck of a time toying with me and not returning my calls.


----------



## lulabee

^^Good Gawd!!! Not my size of course....


----------



## rdgldy

boy, you go to work for a few hours, and what drama!!  Congrats, June!  Sorry you didn't score a pair too, Meggy.


----------



## Kamilla850

Everyone's favorite leopard pump at a very reasonable opening price, I'll be watching these for sure:  
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## goodmornin

ylime said:


> In other news, if anyone finds a good deal on size 38.5/39 Iowa mary janes, please PM me! I left mine in Vegas this weekend, and the resort is having a heck of a time toying with me and not returning my calls.




Oh no that's so sad! I'd completely call/stalk them each day until they get so sick and just send me my shoes so that I stop calling.


----------



## tuvili

Kamilla850 said:


> Everyone's favorite leopard pump at a very reasonable opening price, I'll be watching these for sure:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-leopard-print-high-heels_W0QQitemZ330280608264QQihZ014QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




How can they be brand new when the toes are scuffed?


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude patent Horatio(?) sling 85, size 38.5, BIN $275
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JuneHawk

ylime said:


> EB Declic sz. 35 $700 BIN ($525 after cashback)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-DECLIC-100-ELECTRIC-BLUE-SUEDE-35_W0QQitemZ120320441744QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120320441744&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, if anyone finds a good deal on size 38.5/39 Iowa mary janes, please PM me! I left mine in Vegas this weekend, and the resort is having a heck of a time toying with me and not returning my calls.




my heart skipped a beat when i saw those.


----------



## Katykit01

Not sure the name of these... $275 BIN!!!! Size 38.5 http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Christian-Louboutin-Shoes_W0QQitemZ230302911905QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item230302911905&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^ they are the  Horasling.. basically a simple pump with a slingback


----------



## ylime

goodmornin said:


> Oh no that's so sad! I'd completely call/stalk them each day until they get so sick and just send me my shoes so that I stop calling.



Argh, I know. I've already called twice today, but keep getting redirected within the securities department. I did, however, enjoy describing "black patent peep toe mary janes" to the male security guard who answered, haha.

But yes, I'm going to keep calling back everyday until they get tired of the crazy shoe lady!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Green Python Yoyos! 38.5 BIN $499.95 ($374.95 after cashback)
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-green-python-YOYO-pumps-38-5-8-5-us_W0QQitemZ250313263470QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250313263470&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## lovely&amazing

Gorgeous Brand New Passmules 39 BIN $299!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Passmule-Orange-Wedges-Shoes-39_W0QQitemZ120309161656QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120309161656&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## meluvs2shop

Noegirl05 said:


> ^^^ they are the  Horasling.. basically a simple pump with a slingback



yep! i have them and they are so comfy. great work shoe especially if you're wearing a skirt. 
also, these are the only CL's i don't have a problem with the strap/


----------



## rainyjewels

Kamilla850 said:


> I am surprised to see the Armadillos and Insectikas already on Bluefly.com at reduced prices.
> http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes/_/N-1z13zq1Zfg6/Nao-0/list.fly



that IS surprising...debating whether i should pick up a pair of the armadillos...

there's also a pair of purple patent simples which are cute, but uhhhhhh bluefly has them at over $1k original price....that's hilarious..64% off!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ i noticed that too on bluefly!


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^ I have them too and definately tempted to get these LOL  but the pinkish nude doesn't look as good on me as camel...I have them in a bright a$$ pink but am thinking about dyeing them to get more wear!


----------



## mcb100

if anyone finds any in a 36.5, it'd be nice: smile1:

I always wished my foot size was like a 39, it'd be much easier to find shoes.


----------



## more_CHOOS

funandsun said:


> For all you tiny footed ladies, here's a deal Black Lady Gres $450.00 BIN Size 35.5


 
Thanks!  I got these!  I've been wanting a pair of LG for some time now!!!!  Great deal! only $337 with LIVE !!!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Noegirl05 said:


> ^^^ I have them too and definately tempted to get these LOL  but the pinkish nude doesn't look as good on me as camel...I have them in a bright a$$ pink but am thinking about dyeing them to get more wear!



i've never seen them in pink!! mine i think are more on the camel side...


----------



## evolkatie

choos - congrats!!!! And what a steal


----------



## Noegirl05

Here are mine LOL


----------



## meluvs2shop

i  'em! 

naughty school teacher... LOL


----------



## laureenthemean

Brown Podium, size 40, $295 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Strap...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1307&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

those simples on bluefly are sold out.


----------



## rubyshoesday

Holy smokes.... I seem to have missed all the commotion! It was a rollercoaster of a read getting caught up here this evening.


----------



## Noegirl05

meluvs2shop said:


> i  'em!
> 
> naughty school teacher... LOL


 

LOL hahahaha... like em a lot to I just Never go to wear them... if they were black or navy I would wear them ALL.The.TIME


----------



## rainyjewels

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> those simples on bluefly are sold out.



i had them in my cart and just changed my mind and released them. i need to really restrain myself from buying more simples. ush: they're 40s if you're interested....keep refreshing!


----------



## heat97

how do the insectikas run?


----------



## rubyshoesday

Not sure of the exact style name, it looks like an alta-boot as it has a hidden platform...

Black Leather Boots 39.5
Gently Used
 Starting at $907.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-Fashion-Boots-1295-Sz-39-5_W0QQitemZ350111275135QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item350111275135&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Someone able to get the live.com discount could get a pretty good deal on these if the bidding stays low.


----------



## Stinas

Biba - Black Velvet - Size 40


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Isn't live.com for BIN only?  And that seller uses a 3rd-party checkout, so you can't use it anyway.


----------



## rubyshoesday

^^^I have no idea, being Canadian the inner workings of the live.com discount elude me. My apologies for any misinformation!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Hmm Wasn't someone looking for a pair of Iowa's?

Black Patent Iowa Zeppa 37.5
Used condition
79.90 GBP
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...39:1|66:4|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## noah8077

^^^Do you have a link? Are these TTS?


----------



## rubyshoesday

^^ Whoops, sorry, I edited my post to inclued the link!


----------



## jh4200

Heat, the insectikas run exactly like the decollete - mine are a full size up.


----------



## rubyshoesday

I remember these were in someone's signature...

Green Paillette VP's
Gently Used
Size 39
BIN 350GBP or Starting Bid 300GBP
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/WoW-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Paillettes-green-sequin-38-39_W0QQitemZ320312942110QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320312942110&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## LavenderIce

rubyshoesday said:


> I remember these were in someone's signature...
> 
> Green Paillette VP's
> Gently Used
> Size 39
> BIN 350GBP or Starting Bid 300GBP
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/WoW-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Paillettes-green-sequin-38-39_W0QQitemZ320312942110QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320312942110&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
They were in Edrine's siggy.  I think she's a larger size though.


----------



## rubyshoesday

^^That's a shame! This is the first time I've ever seen the green paillettes on ebay.


----------



## Stinas

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Isn't live.com for BIN only? And that seller uses a 3rd-party checkout, so you can't use it anyway.


I think its BIN only.  I was listing them because you dont find too many of them.


----------



## meluvs2shop

oohhh i love velvet shoes....


----------



## Stinas

rubyshoesday said:


> I remember these were in someone's signature...
> 
> Green Paillette VP's
> Gently Used
> Size 39
> BIN 350GBP or Starting Bid 300GBP
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/WoW-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Paillettes-green-sequin-38-39_W0QQitemZ320312942110QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320312942110&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## noah8077

These are different  Size 37.5  BIN $349.95


----------



## funandsun

more_CHOOS said:


> Thanks! I got these! I've been wanting a pair of LG for some time now!!!! Great deal! only $337 with LIVE !!!!!


 
Congrats!!  I thought they were your size!!


----------



## goodmornin

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14*CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN DECOLLETE TIGER PATENT PUMP $770*

Decollete Tiger Patent Pump Size 40 $295 BIN!!


----------



## Stinas

Maria - Size 38.5


----------



## laureenthemean

Stinas said:


> I think its BIN only.  I was listing them because you dont find too many of them.



I was referring to Ruby's post.  Those Bibas are pretty, though!


----------



## keya

Kamilla850 said:


> I am surprised to see the Armadillos and Insectikas already on Bluefly.com at reduced prices.
> http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes/_/N-1z13zq1Zfg6/Nao-0/list.fly



I dreamt about the Insecticas last night (only in my dream it was them and the Ornirons that were on Blyefuly, and I got both ) and when I woke up this morning to make at least half of my dream come true, they're sold out of my size in the Insectikas (if they're sized like the Decolletes) They're lovely, though. I'm officially envious of everyone who gets them


----------



## rdgldy

I had a CL dream last night too-so weird!


----------



## heat97

i love cl dreams


----------



## mistyknightwin

rdgldy said:


> I had a CL dream last night too-so weird!


 Me 2!!! and I was wearing some Tigerprint Decolletes! so sad that the ones above are a size 40! ush:


----------



## keya

keya said:


> I dreamt about the Insecticas last night (*only in my dream it was them and the Ornirons that were on Blyefuly*



_Blyefuly_ ??  Sounds like I was still asleep when I typed that.


----------



## b00mbaka

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-BOOT-Size-39-9-USA_W0QQitemZ320312822117QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320312822117&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## morfoula

rozassimo in tan!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-TAN-SATIN-ROSAZISSIMO-SHOES-37-7_W0QQitemZ370099278014QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item370099278014&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jp2008

Hi ladies.  I just found this site today and I must say I am hooked!  I do not own a pair of CL's, but am looking to purchase my first pair.  I've been reading through all the threads and I must say, I'm a bit overwhelmed.  Right now I'm looking at some shoes on Ebay?  How can you tell if they are the real deal?  Thanks!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

jp2008 said:


> Hi ladies. I just found this site today and I must say I am hooked! I do not own a pair of CL's, but am looking to purchase my first pair. I've been reading through all the threads and I must say, I'm a bit overwhelmed. Right now I'm looking at some shoes on Ebay? How can you tell if they are the real deal? Thanks!!


 

welcome! if you are unsure about authenticity you can post them in the cl authentication thread!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

keya said:


> _Blyefuly_ ??  Sounds like I was still asleep when I typed that.


----------



## goodmornin

keya said:


> I dreamt about the Insecticas last night (only in my dream it was them and the Ornirons that were on Blyefuly, and I got both ) and when I woke up this morning to make at least half of my dream come true, they're sold out of my size in the Insectikas (if they're sized like the Decolletes) They're lovely, though. I'm officially envious of everyone who gets them



Wow.. seems like we all had CL dreams!

I "fell" a couple of times last night in bed ... I was dreaming of tripping over my CLs!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

b00mbaka said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-BOOT-Size-39-9-USA_W0QQitemZ320312822117QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320312822117&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## lolitablue

Hi guys!! Going to Miami this weekend, any suggestions on where to find CLs?  Sawgrass, Aventura, Dadeland.  Pretty please?????


----------



## lovely&amazing

Look what just showed up in NGG stock...THIS IS MY UHG, LADIES!!!!

SOMEONE BETTER BUY THESE BEFORE I DO AND LOP 3" OFF OF THEM TO MAKE THEM FIT... (40.5 Silver Podiums)...she is killing me softly with these shoes....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130264195359&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003


----------



## noah8077

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Size 37   BIN $999


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ ughhhh I want those.. I need something with STUDS!


----------



## purse4u

There's a 38 too! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ARIELLA-CLOU-PEWTER-BOOTS-SZ-38-NIB_W0QQitemZ380075527917QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item380075527917&_trkparms=72%3A1421%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I know.. those are the ones I'm debating on.. I am not sure if they will fit!!  I am a US 7.5 so they may be a little snug.. I need advice!


----------



## funandsun

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ ughhhh I want those.. I need something with STUDS!


 
I just need A stud...oh wait, wrong forum....


----------



## purse4u

Funandsun - too funny! 

meggyg8r - what's your regular CL size?


----------



## lolitablue

lolitablue said:


> Hi guys!! Going to Miami this weekend, any suggestions on where to find CLs? Sawgrass, Aventura, Dadeland. Pretty please?????


 
Anybody?  I don't know where else to post this question.


----------



## meggyg8r

purse4u said:


> Funandsun - too funny!
> 
> meggyg8r - what's your regular CL size?



US 7.5... I don't have many pairs of CLs but I take a 37.5 in d'orsay styles, 38 in rolando, that's all I know..


----------



## meggyg8r

lolitablue said:


> Anybody?  I don't know where else to post this question.



PM JuneHawk, she lives down near Miami.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

lolitablue said:


> Anybody?  I don't know where else to post this question.



Maybe you should create a thread or post it in help me find?


----------



## lolitablue

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Maybe you should create a thread or post it in help me find?


 
I think June is abroad, right?  I will go to help me find.  Thank you, ladies!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I think she leaves tomorrow..


----------



## purse4u

lolitablue - lucky girl shopping in the florida sun - post a thread & I bet you could have your CL route planned out!  

meggyy8r -they do look sort of "rolando-ish"


----------



## rdgldy

these are dirt cheap-if you're interested in a low heel.
I personally love these but they tend to run very big, otherwise I would grab them.
http://cgi.ebay.com/So-stunning-Lou...rms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318#ebayphotohosting


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ i love the color

to bad they'd be too big on me


----------



## Dancing_Queen

rdgldy said:


> these are dirt cheap-if you're interested in a low heel.
> I personally love these but they tend to run very big, otherwise I would grab them.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/So-stunning-Louboutin-DOrsay-skin-Heels-41-Shoes_W0QQitemZ270291909838QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270291909838&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318#ebayphotohosting


 
Gone! Those are stunning.


----------



## evolkatie

Dont' know if these are posted btu these are a steal w/ the live.com discount.

Brown podiums sz 40 BIN 295
http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Strap...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ylime

http://cgi.ebay.com/A-PAIR-OF-CHRIS...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318
Size 36.5. Not sure of the style name (Tejus?), but a steal for $150 given the condition of the shoes.


----------



## lovely&amazing

The Podium flood is murdering me...If anyone finds any color in a 38-38.5 you MUST let me know, savvy?


----------



## foxycleopatra

ylime said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/A-PAIR-OF-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BRONZE-HEELS-msrp-550-00_W0QQitemZ130258308372QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item130258308372&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318
> Size 36.5. Not sure of the style name (Tejus?), but a steal for $150 given the condition of the shoes.



Those are the "Isado," made famous by Nicole Richie circa 2005.  Very sexy style.  Runs very very small though; the 36.5 probably best suits a 5.5 or a small 6.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Blue? or Black GP Yoyo BIN $505


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380075532732&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## keya

purse4u said:


> There's a 38 too!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ARIELLA-CLOU-PEWTER-BOOTS-SZ-38-NIB_W0QQitemZ380075527917QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item380075527917&_trkparms=72%3A1421%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Aaaaaack, I've been looking for these! But $1K, and I'm on a ban...  And since the dollar is so much stronger now it's more like $1.4K in my currency (I don't know if that made sense to any of you, but basically I could've spent $1.4K earlier this year and it'd be the same as spending $1K now. baah!)


----------



## glammm

omg those studded boots were at off 5th for less then $400!!!! the seller must have bought them all to resell, bastard.


----------



## ashakes

glammm said:


> omg those studded boots were at off 5th for less then $400!!!! the seller must have bought them all to resell, bastard.


 
^^^People resell on Ebay.  "Bastard" is a bit strong.  Why do you care? They are a hard to find shoe for most so the seller knows that, found a couple of pairs, and is attempting to make some money.  They could also be found at Nordstrom's Designer sale for $199 at the end of the season. lol  They own the items so they can do whatever they want with them.  You have a lot of negative comments to make about sellers on Ebay.  I'm pretty sure EVERYBODY is not perfect.  Right?


----------



## sara999

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-37_W0QQitemZ320311451565QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320311451565&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
white podium sz 37


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^^Awww, poor L&A! This will send her over the edge!

Someone please find her a 38 or 38.5!!


----------



## aeross

The heel looks like it's been broken and badly fixed if any consolation


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LOL! Yeah it does. I didn't look at the shoes, I just saw Podium and thought about her.


----------



## lovely&amazing

Aaaaaarrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhhhhh.............


----------



## MizzD

Good morning ladies

Bluefly has a lot of CLs on sale...lots of boots.  And if you go to the Bluefly Codes thread, http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/post-bluefly-codes-here-116028-144.html , you will find a lot of codes for free shipping, $10 off and $30 off.  Some of them are stackable, AND if you look at post number 2082 on page 39, there is a link that is supposed to automatically deduct $30 off $150.  There seems to be a trick to it, though.  Some of the ladies were saying that you can only go to your shopping cart once to see the $30 off.  If you click on it again, for some reason, it will disappear.  But several have had success by using that link and stacking additional codes.  They explain how to do it in the last few pages if you feel like trying to figure it out.  I'm going to give it a try and I'll let you know how it goes...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## MizzD

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Thanks for the heads up!



Lots and lots of them!!  Like 5 pages!  I want those Mata Orlatos, but they don't have my size.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

These are good with the cash back offer.
Sz 38.5 Python Horatio(?) $539 before cashback.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

MizzD said:


> Good morning ladies
> 
> Bluefly has a lot of CLs on sale...lots of boots.  And if you go to the Bluefly Codes thread, http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/post-bluefly-codes-here-116028-144.html , you will find a lot of codes for free shipping, $10 off and $30 off.  Some of them are stackable, AND if you look at post number 2082 on page 39, there is a link that is supposed to automatically deduct $30 off $150.  There seems to be a trick to it, though.  Some of the ladies were saying that you can only go to your shopping cart once to see the $30 off.  If you click on it again, for some reason, it will disappear.  But several have had success by using that link and stacking additional codes.  They explain how to do it in the last few pages if you feel like trying to figure it out.  I'm going to give it a try and I'll let you know how it goes...



I just bought some lavender Yasmines!  I was able to stack $30 off with 10% off (details for this are actually on the last page), so I got them for $353.55!  Thank you so much!


----------



## keya

MizzD said:


> Good morning ladies
> 
> Bluefly has a lot of CLs on sale...lots of boots.  And if you go to the Bluefly Codes thread, http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/post-bluefly-codes-here-116028-144.html , you will find a lot of codes for free shipping, $10 off and $30 off.  Some of them are stackable, AND if you look at post number 2082 on page 39, there is a link that is supposed to automatically deduct $30 off $150.  There seems to be a trick to it, though.  Some of the ladies were saying that you can only go to your shopping cart once to see the $30 off.  If you click on it again, for some reason, it will disappear.  But several have had success by using that link and stacking additional codes.  They explain how to do it in the last few pages if you feel like trying to figure it out.  I'm going to give it a try and I'll let you know how it goes...



They don't have my size in anything I want. Maybe it's for the better, this way I wont break my ban


----------



## jh4200

Ooooh, Laureen, excellent score!  I love yasmines, and the lavender is so pretty!


----------



## keya

^ scrap that, I found a pair! But I'm confused about the codes!!


----------



## keya

How do I stack codes?? 


edit: I think I was able to stack two codes for $60 off, but now I'm not getting the free shipping.


----------



## laureenthemean

I PMed you, keya, but here is what I did for anyone else:

With an empty cart (empty it now if there's something in it), click on this link:
http://www.bluefly.com/index.jsp?PR...mc=Turn-_-$30_off-_-Fall_Accessories-_-728x90

It will automatically give you $30 off.  Add whatever you want to buy.

Then when checking out, use this 10% off code:  P3R7MZ4


----------



## keya

I can't find my country on the shipping list. It doesn't look like they'll ship here :s


edit: Thanks, laureen!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Aww, sorry Keya!  But, at least you won't be breaking your ban.


----------



## keya

^ yeah, gotta look at it from the bright side


----------



## keya

If anyone is looking for a pair of electric blue patent Laponos in a 39 you should check bluefly since I'm releasing them from my shopping bag now...


----------



## evolkatie

wow those insectikas sold out quick, only a 36 left, no way I can make those work.


----------



## ledaatomica

Laureen, glad you got the lavenders. I absolutely love that color and was going to get them with the green ones but they were out of my size on these then.  Cant wait to see modeling pictures.


----------



## meggyg8r

laureenthemean said:


> I just bought some lavender Yasmines! I was able to stack $30 off with 10% off (details for this are actually on the last page), so I got them for $353.55! Thank you so much!


 
Oh Laureen those are so cute! I love that lavender color.  Can't wait to see modeling pics!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks guys, I'm so excited!

*evolkatie*, those Insectikas were already almost sold out yesterday.  I kinda wanted a pair, but oh well; starting my ban today!


----------



## heat97

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...37cat14300744cat17310731cat8450745cat17520738

Patent D'orsay 38 and 41


----------



## meggyg8r

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250310540395

9 mins left, really cheap at $46!


----------



## heat97

why cant anything be my size


----------



## niccig

Does anyone know the style name for these?  They're a 37.5, BIN $350. Cute! 







http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260304586884#ebayphotohosting


----------



## foxycleopatra

niccig said:


> Does anyone know the style name for these?  They're a 37.5, BIN $350. Cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260304586884#ebayphotohosting



"Garibaldi Zeppa" -- basically just the boots version of the "Bruges".....very comfortable boot.


----------



## Katykit01

Rentmeahandbag.com $392.99 

http://outlet.rentmeahandbag.com/It...Christian Louboutin Shoes Heels Pumps Size 38

**Bet this is where Heidi rents her bags and CL's or even Bag Borrow Steal**


----------



## luxurina

laureenthemean said:


> I just bought some lavender Yasmines! I was able to stack $30 off with 10% off (details for this are actually on the last page), so I got them for $353.55! Thank you so much!


 
Wow great deal..Congrats


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Thanks, I'm ecstatic over my new purchases; can't wait to get them!


----------



## b00mbaka

Congrats Laureen! What else did you get besides the yasmines?


----------



## niccig

Katykit01 said:


> Rentmeahandbag.com $392.99
> 
> http://outlet.rentmeahandbag.com/It...Christian Louboutin Shoes Heels Pumps Size 38
> 
> **Bet this is where Heidi rents her bags and CL's or even Bag Borrow Steal**




Ohhh, you evil woman, I'm on a ban and these are my size!


----------



## laureenthemean

*b00mbaka*, I won a pair of red Coxinelles!  I also ordered a pair from BG yesterday, but no hints until the reveal!


----------



## b00mbaka

Aww man! You gals are going to give me anxiety attacks with all these darn reveals! LOL! Congrats


----------



## evolkatie

i'm guessing multi armadillos ;P


----------



## funandsun

Are these the mis-matched shoes with one heel higher AGAIN!!..was one cut down?  The heels still look weird.  Very sneaky.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Simple-100-Pumps-S-39-5-9-5-575_W0QQitemZ270292320535QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270292320535&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318






Here's the link the first time they posted them.  Different eBay ID and location but same description.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1&item=170258946278&ih=007


----------



## ilovemylilo

^ha! notice how they aren't taking a pic of the shoes aligned togther?


----------



## angelsandsome

Hey girls, is the live.com cashback gone??? I have tried and tried and can't get it now


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Still works for me. Try searching "wii game" instead of Louboutin.


----------



## funandsun

angelsandsome said:


> Hey girls, is the live.com cashback gone??? I have tried and tried and can't get it now


 
It's still working for me at 25%.


----------



## angelsandsome

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Still works for me. Try searching "wii game" instead of Louboutin.


 
Thank you so much, the wii game works for me, this is sooo wierd, but it is down to 25% from 30%, bummer but still better than zip


----------



## Azusa

heat97 said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...37cat14300744cat17310731cat8450745cat17520738
> 
> Patent D'orsay 38 and 41



this is so depressing for me, australian dollars plummetted, a month ago these pair of shoes would have cost me about $400 AUD including shipping, now its over $600 AUD...

 cant justify to buy them anymore... i will just live vicariously through you girls!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Aw, sorry Azusa!


----------



## funandsun

Someone buy these! Coquine satin peep toe Sz 38 $259 BIN


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Man, if only they were a full size bigger.  Oh well, better for the ban...


----------



## rainyjewels

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=400004158808&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=027

gorgeous grey suede lady gres, BIN or OBO $626, sz 40

someone get these before i get too tempted!!


----------



## evolkatie

alta perlas bin 399 sz 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

black Suede yoyos bin 299 sz 35.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## evolkatie

okay one of our own TPF member has gone mad. 

IOWAs sz 36 for $199 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rainyjewels

^^whoa! that's insane! that's only 4 sizes too small, i can probably make it work right???? LOL...


----------



## noah8077

^^^1 size too small I love these!


----------



## meluvs2shop

*rainy:* i have the exact shoe and i must say, it's the most comfortable CL i own aside from my simples. go FOR IT!


----------



## JetSetGo!

These are so beautiful 
Silver Snake Oh My Slings size 39...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## more_CHOOS

evolkatie said:


> okay one of our own TPF member has gone mad.
> 
> IOWAs sz 36 for $199 BIN
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-IOWA-Mary-Jane-sz-36-6_W0QQitemZ180301814781QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

Haha!  I posted these real late last night, might have been a little too sleepy to think straight...oh well!


----------



## rdgldy

only wish I were that size!


----------



## ronsdiva

rainyjewels said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=400004158808&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=027
> 
> gorgeous grey suede lady gres, BIN or OBO $626, sz 40
> 
> someone get these before i get too tempted!!



OMG I have been wanting these for ages, but that is too much for used.


----------



## rainyjewels

^ i agree. submit a best offer?


----------



## lulabee

Good Gawd this has _got_ to be the most dangerous thread in the whole CL subforum.


----------



## evolkatie

what did you buy?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Rentme only accepts 7% off for BO's! They suck at that BO thing!


----------



## rainyjewels

what the....7%?? that's nothing at all! at least with 20% cashback it's not THAT bad...

here's another beautiful pair of pink VNs from a fellow tpfer

sz 35.5, BIN $549

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1&item=320313113822&ih=011


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Unfortunately, they use a 3rd party checkout and you cannot get the casback with them either. They will not budget on the checkout either, I tried!

Thank goodness those VNs are too small for me!


----------



## rainyjewels

^ ouch...that's no good then  their loss!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yea, they are not really customer friendly, but sometimes they do have really good deals - like my Tiger NPs.


----------



## more_CHOOS

OoH those VN's!!! Too bad I just purchased a pair of Lady Gres!  I really like the VN though, but I think it might be too big, since I think they run like the VP's.  If so then I'm going to need a 34.5.


----------



## glammm

You gals are finding amazing deals!


----------



## evolkatie

ooo the seller dropped the price of the VNs to 499 and they were bought real quick!


----------



## evolkatie

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ oh pretty...never seen it in aqua before!


----------



## keya

^^ Oh wow!! I saw those thinking I had to have them, but they're not my size. Phew


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They're my size for sure...God, I want them.


----------



## keya

^ Get them. That way you can post pics for us all to drool over


----------



## JetSetGo!

Stunning! I love them!


----------



## meggyg8r

oh wow, aqua paillettes!!!!! gorgeous!! thank god they are too big for me!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Frescobaldi in 39.5 and 37... does anyone have these shoes? I've always admired them since I saw Lindsay Price wear them months ago, but I've never seen them in this forum.  They look kind of uncomfortable though!






http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## dreamdoll

wow, those heels are gorgeous in aqua!!! 
pity they are not my size - *laureen*, u should get them!

*meggy*, is that a pic of Lindsay Price wearing them? Can't seem to load the pic on my screen..I have a pair in black - the straps are soft leather and really quite comfortable! I love the gold ones you posted!


----------



## funandsun

lolitablue said:


> Yep, LaDonna: you beat me to this!! I cannot believe the nerve. She took the one picture out and actually relisted the stupid shoes. How do we report this? I really wish that OP would read my feedback. It is very clear there.


 
Does anyone know how these were reported the first time?  They're the mismatched heels. She's listed them again under another ebay id so the bad feedback won't show.  She's also blocked the bidders id's so no one can contact them to warn them.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rubyshoesday

^^^ I reported that listing just now as a fraudulent listing, explaining that they were sold under another ID without disclosing that the shoes were two different heel heights. Also the buyer won a paypal dispute after returning the item.


----------



## ally143

I reported it too...She has to disclose that they are different shoes!! she is trying to scam someone else!!!


----------



## purse4u

Thanks Ladies-I reported it too!


----------



## funandsun

You ladies are the best!  We've got to protect one another and not let these scammers get away with preying on honest people!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Every time I look at the pic and see the shorter heel I just want to tell those other bidders to look at the pics closer. How do I report? The same as fakes?


----------



## ally143

There are a few ways to report it...misleading title or maybe even a fraudelent listing, I did both!


----------



## rdgldy

reported too-what nerve!!


----------



## purse4u

Orange Graffiti Pigalle SZ 40.5 $299 BIN - $225 w/ LIVE cashback! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110304029042&category=63889&sspagename=rvi:1:1


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Reported! That person also has the nerve to put God Bless in her listing! Some people!


----------



## purse4u

Too much!  I noticed that too!  Pitiful


----------



## laureenthemean

Red glittart NP, size 39.5, $399 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Stinas

evolkatie said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Blue-Sequins-Decollete-size-39_W0QQitemZ120324040290QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120324040290&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 totally on my watch list.  
How much US are they??  Its not telling me unless im just blind


----------



## Stinas

Rolando - BRONZE - Size 41 - VERY VERY hard to find!


----------



## keya

Stinas said:


> totally on my watch list.
> How much US are they??  Its not telling me unless im just blind



It's not telling you because the link takes you straight to ebay UK. If you search for the item number in your regular ebay, it says that 100 GBP is approximately US $158.45


----------



## Stinas

^^^Thats it....wow!


----------



## techie81

Stinas said:


> Rolando - BRONZE - Size 41 - VERY VERY hard to find!



Um, what size is rainy??


----------



## carlinha

Stinas said:


> Rolando - BRONZE - Size 41 - VERY VERY hard to find!



oh ran, you are giving up the bronze rolandos


----------



## more_CHOOS

these are lovely...sz 36 BIN $350

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-with-box-Ch...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## carlinha

techie, i think she is 39.5 or 40, these are too big for her


----------



## techie81

^^Darn..ok, thanks carlinha


----------



## purse4u

I love decolletes, wish these were my size  - Smoke color eel decollete 38.5 - $395 BIN - they'd be about $296 w/ LIVE - 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Decollete-Eel-Skin-AND-Vibram-Soles_W0QQitemZ180301947604QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180301947604&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1421%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Stinas

^^Nice person!  They bought a pair from me.  I think its a TPFer but not sure.


----------



## rainyjewels

*techie* - you're soooo sweet for thinking of me, i'm so touched!!!  but yes unfortunately those are way too big for me, hence why i'm very very reluctantly letting them go...

*carlinha* - you're right, i am a 39.5 or 40! no matter what i do i keep walking out of those, so i think i'm going to have to give up on them...


----------



## meggyg8r

I reported that pair of different heel height simples too... I wish they would take them down.  I also wish they would give you more room in the complaint box to explain the problem!!!


----------



## rainyjewels

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWOB-Christian-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

looks like this seller has had a tough time getting rid of these, which is weird because they're super cute!

multicolor glitter pigalles, sz 40, BIN 450 + free shipping


----------



## rdgldy

they are adorable, but not priced low enough for me right now!


----------



## rainyjewels

leopard ernestas? not sure. $493 OBO, sz 40

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

NGG has gold glitter NPs in stock again, sz 40.5, BIN $899 - above retail but good deal with cashback

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## more_CHOOS

Pewter YOYOs sz 38, but the heel is misssing the heel tap and is a little damaged but I guess you can take it to the cobbler to get it fixed for not too much...anyway, pretty good deal if you are willing to take the time and spend the money...

BIN $170

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Yoyo-Pewter-Leather-Heels-Pumps-38_W0QQitemZ200267379756QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200267379756&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## more_CHOOS

Python Simples sz 36 

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-Christian-Louboutin-Python-Pumps-36_W0QQitemZ260306468164QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260306468164&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## lolitablue

ally143 said:


> There are a few ways to report it...misleading title or maybe even a fraudelent listing, I did both!


 
You've got to be kidding me!! She created a new listing?  I was the prey of her bs that time and I cannot believe she is trying to pull them again!!!! ARRRRGGGGGHHH!!  Sorry guys, I was out of town and just catching up!


----------



## lolitablue

lolitablue said:


> You've got to be kidding me!! She created a new listing? I was the prey of her bs that time and I cannot believe she is trying to pull them again!!!! ARRRRGGGGGHHH!! Sorry guys, I was out of town and just catching up!


 
Also, on my trip to Miami, I did not get to shop for any shoes.  Went to Barney's Co OP at Aventura Mall and saw 1 pair of flats, one pair of Brown Suede Simples and a pair of wedges that none were my size.  Did not see anything at Off 5th or Last Call.  The whole weekend took a cool turn and ended up celebrating my niece's SURPRISE engagement to her boyfriend of 5 years.  Pretty cool so from shoes we moved to shop for wedding gowns!!


----------



## heat97

more_CHOOS said:


> Python Simples sz 36
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-Christian-Louboutin-Python-Pumps-36_W0QQitemZ260306468164QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260306468164&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 

how i wish these were .5 size bigger


----------



## heat97

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Yoyo-Pewter-Leather-Heels-Pumps-38_W0QQitemZ200267379756QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200267379756&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Used Yoyo's need some tlc on the heel but size 38 BIN 169.99


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

lolitablue said:


> You've got to be kidding me!! She created a new listing?  I was the prey of her bs that time and I cannot believe she is trying to pull them again!!!! ARRRRGGGGGHHH!!  Sorry guys, I was out of town and just catching up!



I emailed the seller and asked are they going to mention that the heels are two different lengths in the listing. His/he response was, "they are not they are both 3.5 inches."

Is this person delusional?


----------



## lolitablue

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I emailed the seller and asked are they going to mention that the heels are two different lengths in the listing. His/he response was, "they are not they are both 3.5 inches."
> 
> Is this person delusional?


 
I am totally convinced that she is.  Her responses to me (after I filed the claim) were unbelievable.  I just wonder how are they going to pull it when the new owner gets the shoes are tries them on and realizes the problem???


----------



## lolitablue

funandsun said:


> Does anyone know how these were reported the first time? They're the mismatched heels. She's listed them again under another ebay id so the bad feedback won't show. She's also blocked the bidders id's so no one can contact them to warn them.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Simple-100-Pumps-S-39-5-9-5-575_W0QQitemZ270292320535QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270292320535&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 

Removed!! Amazing job, guys!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Cool!! Now we wait to see when she posts it again!


----------



## lolitablue

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Cool!! Now we wait to see when she posts it again!


 
Probably with a new username!  The beotch!!


----------



## evolkatie

I'm a little confused how she got them mismatched like that. I mean w/ the pics, its OBVIOUS that they are different heights. Just seems kinda weird that she would randomly have two different shoes lying around the house.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I saw on Rentme they sell single shoes, so it is very possible. Unless, someone just went around stealing displays!


----------



## meggyg8r

Great job getting them removed ladies!!! We must have reported them so many times that eBay couldn't ignore them... I'm sure they will be listed again though so we'll have to watch out for 'em!


----------



## evolkatie

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I saw on Rentme they sell single shoes, so it is very possible. *Unless, someone just went around stealing displays!*



HAHA!!! I didn't even think about that LOL.


----------



## lolitablue

quote=evolkatie;8443214]I'm a little confused how she got them mismatched like that. I mean w/ the pics, its OBVIOUS that they are different heights. Just seems kinda weird that she would randomly have two different shoes lying around the house.[/quote]

Could it be that on a Sale one shoe went missing, just like what happens with mismatched sizes?  They prolly asked the store for a great deal if they would take them mismatched and and in this case both shoes have the black marker line on them and somebody obviously wear them and I could tell that the wear was at the same time. So her or somebody else wore them and then decided against it and try to sell them, lol!!! 

:back2topic:


----------



## compulsivepurse

evolkatie said:


> I'm a little confused how she got them mismatched like that. I mean w/ the pics, its OBVIOUS that they are different heights. Just seems kinda weird that she would randomly have two different shoes lying around the house.


 
From the location and the line through the insoles they are from the Saks 5th Ave Warehouse Store at their returns processing center.  Someone gyped Saks by returning two different shoes, and they cannot sell them retail anymore, so they plopped them in the store and the eBay buyer bought them in hopes to resell them because they know Louboutin is a hot brand.


----------



## evolkatie

well she needs to be a smarter reseller cause its near impossible to successfully sell a pair of mismatched heel height shoes lol

iowas bin 275 sz 8.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## meggyg8r

Leopard Pony Hair Alta Ariellas Size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBOUTIN-ALTA-ARIELLA-BOOTS-shoes-38-8-new_W0QQitemZ250315653572QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250315653572&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318







EDIT: Seller also has 37 and 37.5 in these.


----------



## meggyg8r

Looks like this seller has 1 last pair of Ariella Clous, and he raised the price so they must have sold like hot cakes!

Size 37, BIN $1050
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ARIELLA-CLOU-PEWTER-BOOTS-SZ-37-NIB_W0QQitemZ200268404772QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200268404772&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## evolkatie

i remember when he first lsited them for 999, i guess he relisted for a higher price


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ He sold 2 pairs at $999, 1 at $900, and I guess he thinks he can get $1050 now!  They are pretty HTF though so I wouldn't be surprised if he did get that.  Does anyone know what they originally retailed for??


----------



## meggyg8r

Note: I am the one who bought a pair for $900.. I talked him down a little and got the $200 cash back as well, I also had some PP credit, so I ended up getting (I think) a decent deal on them!


----------



## evolkatie

lol nice. I wouldn't be surprised either but I personally wouldn't be able to pull them off hehe


----------



## meggyg8r

I hope I can!! I am pretty bold and I just LOVE the boots.. I think I can do it


----------



## evolkatie

you can get your new pup a studded collar to match your shoes too


----------



## meggyg8r

OMG .. totally doing it!  Ahhhhhahaha Katie that's such a great idea!


----------



## noah8077

I would love to pull them off, but I don't think I could.


----------



## laureenthemean

Black Lastic booties size 38.5, BIN $400 ($300 with cash back)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ those Ariella Clous retailed for $1245


----------



## more_CHOOS

I know my SA at NM told me that they had a left pair of VP that they couldn't find its mate.  He said someone stole the right pair and left the left one .  He didn't know why and so I suggested that maybe someone had the same exact shoe and the right pair got chewed up by their dog so they only needed one shoe...maybe..???  Well he told me that they were either going to send it back to destroy it or send it to Last Call for sale.


----------



## ylime

evolkatie said:


> iowas bin 275 sz 8.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Okay, someone raise my hope and tell me that the heels look higher than 2.5"? I want to replace my lost Iowas* with these, but I don't like anything lower than 4". 

*I left my Iowas in my hotel room, and finally got the security guy on the line after a week of calling. Sadly, nothing turned up in lost & found (somebody better be enjoying their new Louboutins right now), but imagine my surprise (and anger!) when he told me that I must've "left the shoes in somebody else's room after a night of fun".


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Sorry, those definitely look like 70mm to me.


----------



## evolkatie

** woops, ignore my post. laureen to the rescue lol.


----------



## MizzD

evolkatie said:


> ** woops, ignore my post. laureen to the rescue lol.




Afternoon, ladies.

I'm not sure if someone posted this yet, but if you click on this link, you should get an extra 30% off all sale merchandise for today only!    It will show up at checkout.

http://www.bluefly.com/All-Sales/_/...il-_-10_25_08-_-Cat_All_CrazySale_M-_-shopnow


----------



## laureenthemean

^^*MizzD*, thanks so much for relaying info from other deals threads!  My bank account does not thank you, however.


----------



## meggyg8r

more_CHOOS said:


> ^ those Ariella Clous retailed for $1245



Thanks dearie 

Well then I feel really okay with what I paid! Even if they did go on sale for a little less, whatever, I didn't get the opportunity to get them then as my local stores didn't have them!


----------



## MizzD

laureenthemean said:


> ^^*MizzD*, thanks so much for relaying info from other deals threads!  My bank account does not thank you, however.




Heh heh.  Yeh I'm getting to do some damage to mine myself.  I see some dresses I love...Not many CLs left though...I wonder if we can stack the codes with this.  I'll let you know shortly...


----------



## Katykit01

MizzD said:


> Heh heh.  Yeh I'm getting to do some damage to mine myself.  I see some dresses I love...Not many CLs left though...I wonder if we can stack the codes with this.  I'll let you know shortly...



Are there any other codes we can use upon checkout? TIA


----------



## laureenthemean

Pink/nude Mouche, size 41


----------



## more_CHOOS

meggyg8r said:


> Thanks dearie
> 
> Well then I feel really okay with what I paid! Even if they did go on sale for a little less, whatever, I didn't get the opportunity to get them then as my local stores didn't have them!


 
Not to make you feel bad or anything, but I know NM had them on sale for approx $500.  They had a couple of pairs on sale at the Last Call here in Dallas several months ago...I remember people picking them up and saying, "geesh who would pay $500 for these?"  I guess they didn't know any better.  But you got a great deal since they are HTF!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Also, almost all SA's I've talked to have said the Last Call in Texas (Dallas and Austin) and the one in Florida (not sure which location) has the best and most selection of CL's.  They are having a new shoe arrival sale at NMLC this Wednesday and my SA have told me that Dallas will be getting the best selections of CL's!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^^When? I will go to Dallas just for this!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Jazz O My Slings Size 40 $339 OBO 
from a tPF member
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tres...istian_Louboutin_O_My_Slingback_39___40__tPF_


----------



## meggyg8r

more_CHOOS said:


> Not to make you feel bad or anything, but I know NM had them on sale for approx $500.  They had a couple of pairs on sale at the Last Call here in Dallas several months ago...I remember people picking them up and saying, "geesh who would pay $500 for these?"  I guess they didn't know any better.  But you got a great deal since they are HTF!



I didn't end up paying much more than that with my PP credit.  And those ladies are nuts.. I love these boots


----------



## more_CHOOS

jimmyshoogirl said:


> ^^^When? I will go to Dallas just for this!


 
well presale has started already for this Wednesday.  I'm going tomorrow to check out what they have and will let you know.  She told me last week that IF there were any CL's then Dallas and Florida will have the best selections.

Last time they had it back in March or April, they had probably about 30 pairs of CL's (including a couple of pairs of Ariella Clous!)

Plus, Austin would be closer to you, no?  I know Austin has a nice selection of designer shoes...I'd make a trip to Austin just for this! LOL!!


----------



## evolkatie

jimmy shoo, do you want to carpool lol!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

more_CHOOS said:


> well presale has started already for this Wednesday.  I'm going tomorrow to check out what they have and will let you know.  She told me last week that IF there were any CL's then Dallas and Florida will have the best selections.
> 
> Last time they had it back in March or April, they had probably about 30 pairs of CL's (including a couple of pairs of Ariella Clous!)
> 
> Plus, Austin would be closer to you, no?  I know Austin has a nice selection of designer shoes...I'd make a trip to Austin just for this! LOL!!



Please let us know!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

evolkatie said:


> jimmy shoo, do you want to carpool lol!!


Let's wait to see what they have there and I will answer that! LOL!


----------



## evolkatie

mor choos please put all the CLs on hold lol


----------



## techie81

OMG I might need to send my SO to the Last Call in Austin!


----------



## laureenthemean

Black kid Architek, size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

Black Very Noeud, size 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1423|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Nude patent Coxinelle, size 40.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I would so get those VNs if I didn't already have them!


----------



## carlinha

^they are my size but i am not a big fan of this style


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I thought I would have a problem with the bow, but after I put them on I was so in love with them!


----------



## laureenthemean

Black velvet Bling Bling, size 38, starting bid $399 (2 hours left)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

techie81 said:


> OMG I might need to send my SO to the Last Call in Austin!


 
sigh ... why must i live in wisconsin.


----------



## shopalot

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Let's wait to see what they have there and I will answer that! LOL!



Would you like t swing by TO and pick me up!


----------



## more_CHOOS

shopalot said:


> Would you like t swing by TO and pick me up!


 
haha...that would be the opposite direction!! LOL


----------



## carlinha

red glittart VP, 39.5 BIN $399 or BO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1208|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rainyjewels

i know those are such a steal! esp with the cashback!! my size too....i dunno...too many loubs to buy these days!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ live no work no more! BOO


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Clear your cache, log out of eBay and then try it again. I was just on there about 20 mins ago!


----------



## more_CHOOS

yeah i did, but it doesn't work anymore!  but maybe they're just updating their system...and changing it to 35%


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh noooo!! 35%? Maybe it was because I did the survey they sent! LOL!


----------



## rainyjewels

uh oh it doesn't work for me either!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Me either now!


----------



## evolkatie

Helmoons! 37.5 BIN 300
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

evolkatie said:


> Helmoons! 37.5 BIN 300
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



shhhh....My eyes are all over this..lol...will be mine by the end of the night hopefully.

EDIT....I caved & bought them!


----------



## dreamdoll

Beautiful! *Stinas*, do post pics of them when you get them


----------



## laureenthemean

Whew, you saved me, Stinas!  Congrats!


----------



## Chins4

Pink Pompadouce (sp?) sz39

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-lou...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## sara999

those are beautiful!!!!


and gz stinas! where are all those sz 35.5 helmuts!? i need a pair!


----------



## meggyg8r

Never seen these before...
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-black-satin-strappy-sandals-36-5_W0QQitemZ290270960566QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290270960566&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## meggyg8r

TPFer!

Ughhhh wish these were my size...
Gently Used Blue Tiger No. Prive 36 $399.99 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLUE-TIGER-NO-PRIVE-SZ-36-6_W0QQitemZ180302498849QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180302498849&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## meggyg8r

Not cheap, but HTF...

Python Arielle Boots, 41
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-ARIELLE-Python-Boots-Shoes-41_W0QQitemZ270293925294QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270293925294&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Dancing_Queen

Stinas said:


> shhhh....My eyes are all over this..lol...will be mine by the end of the night hopefully.
> 
> EDIT....I caved & bought them!


 
Congratulations!!! Those are stunning! =)


----------



## ylime

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160295060040&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
BNIB Suede Dark Brown Metallikas Sz. 39 *BIN $350*
(too bad cash back is gone, otherwise these would've been mine!)


----------



## candyny

Meggy, Can't wait to see a pict of your boots.  Pls post.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ they should be in this morning/afternoon... I will post some soon!!!!


----------



## heat97

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...37cat14300744cat17310731cat8450745cat17520738

Size 41.  I am just happy i still have this bookmarked $333.


----------



## christine0628

ylime said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160295060040&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
> BNIB Suede Dark Brown Metallikas Sz. 39 *BIN $350*
> (too bad cash back is gone, otherwise these would've been mine!)


 

If anyone is having trouble finding the live.com discount, type in "live" and it should pop up!  I just tried it and it worked!


----------



## rainyjewels

http://cgi.ebay.com/HOT-CHRISTIAN-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

nude joli noeud dorcets, sz 39.5, BIN $479 OBO

and cashback is back! "shoes" and "used vaio laptop" seem to work too..ylime, go get those metallikas!


----------



## heat97

Sizes 40.5 and 41!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446174747&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1225219471356&ev19=4:7


----------



## morfoula

rainyjewels said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/HOT-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-JOLI-NOEUD-DORCET-NUDE-39-5_W0QQitemZ290270946791QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290270946791&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> nude joli noeud dorcets, sz 39.5, BIN $479 OBO
> 
> and cashback is back! "shoes" and "used vaio laptop" seem to work too..ylime, go get those metallikas!




UGH why wont the live discount work for me??!!


----------



## morfoula

Stinas said:


> shhhh....My eyes are all over this..lol...will be mine by the end of the night hopefully.
> 
> EDIT....I caved & bought them!



KRISTINA! THA SE SKOTOSO!!! but i love u


----------



## Stinas

laureenthemean said:


> Whew, you saved me, Stinas! Congrats!


This thread is KILLING me! lol
I HAD to...these had my name written all over them.  You all know how my heart melts when it comes to Helmuts!


----------



## Stinas

morfoula said:


> KRISTINA! THA SE SKOTOSO!!! but i love u


 shhhhh


----------



## b00mbaka

Blue leather pumps
BIN $195 
Size 40 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Blue-leather-pumps-Size-40-10-US_W0QQitemZ320312822842QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320312822842&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A3%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## laureenthemean

Red patent NP 70, size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Seller also has some boots for sale, but no pics yet (and rather insulting description).


----------



## noah8077

^^Wow, that is insulting!  I am close to a size 4 but my calves don't fit into a lot of boot styles.


----------



## compulsivepurse

^^ Yeah, I read that, LOL, "If you're not a size 4 like me you are fat and they won't fit you," LOL.


----------



## lhasa

^^I KNOW!  So you can't be a "fashionista" if you're large-boned?  Good grief.  But back to business - she also has these...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I know, I almost didn't post the shoes for that reason.  I think it's very mean-spirited, but I gave her the benefit of the doubt and thought that maybe she just lacks tact.  Plus I wouldn't want a tPFer to potentially miss out on a deal.


----------



## laureenthemean

lhasa said:


> ^^I KNOW!  So you can't be a "fashionista" if you're large-boned?  Good grief.  But back to business - she also has these...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318



Nude patent Privatitas, $300 BIN!  Someone save me!


----------



## evolkatie

wow cheeappp


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I know, I almost didn't post the shoes for that reason.  I think it's very mean-spirited, but I gave her the benefit of the doubt and thought that maybe *she just lacks tact*.  Plus I wouldn't want a tPFer to potentially miss out on a deal.


And not too mention a business mind or marketing skills. Some people! Obviously, she is not that much of fashionista or she would know these could be stretched!

How does she think she will sell them without pictures, especially for 1100+?

LOL at the "I wore these to a celebrity wedding!" She need to get over her self for a minute!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, I have to say, that description makes it easier for me to avoid those Privatitas.  An actual measurement would have been much smarter and more helpful.


----------



## b00mbaka

jimmyshoogirl said:


> And not too mention a business mind or marketing skills. Some people! Obviously, she is not that much of fashionista or she would know these could be stretched!
> 
> How does she think she will sell them without pictures, especially for 1100+?
> 
> LOL at the "I wore these to a *celebrity wedding*!" She need to get over her self for a minute!


 
Duh! That means that the mud is so special we don't need to see the messed up heel she is referring to!


----------



## evolkatie

Okay, I didn't even realize that she said stuff like that in her listing. Why would she even bother? That drives people away!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Maybe someone like her would buy them!!


----------



## ylime

LOL I had to see the seller's description for myself. I really do hope she just lacks tact, and doesn't understand that insulting potential customers really does not help your case!

Those Privatitas are really tempting, though...I'm waiting to hear back from her on the damage on the heel.

As for Live discount, I tried *rainy's* suggestion on "shoes" and "used vaio laptop", but nothing showed up for me. However, I just tried "wii" and I'm seeing it!


----------



## rainyjewels

ack, those keywords worked for many people before. i hope they're not monitoring traffic on these keywords and killing one by one when they discover a working one.


----------



## Katykit01

lhasa said:


> ^^I KNOW!  So you can't be a "fashionista" if you're large-boned?  Good grief.  But back to business - she also has these...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318



These are pretty  wonder how these actually look on since they wrap around the ankle... 
Very shallow seller I must say


----------



## heat97

lhasa said:


> ^^I KNOW! So you can't be a "fashionista" if you're large-boned? Good grief. But back to business - she also has these...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Beige-Patent-Peeptoe-Strappy-Heels_W0QQitemZ300269514508QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300269514508&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 

i'm surprised she didn't put a disclaimer of ---please don't purchase if you have cankles.


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.hollywhirl.com/p-578-sweet-christian-louboutin-lacey-heels.aspx


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

heat97 said:


> i'm surprised she didn't put a disclaimer of ---please don't purchase if you have cankles.


Or have you to send a pic before you buy them!


----------



## more_CHOOS

OK, so NMLC in Dallas had lots of Lolas, kikas, la perla, lots of flats in almost every size, a couple of Pigalles (Magenta and Camo), Para La Cruz, La Falaise (sp?), some pumps that i don't know the name of, a pair of black kid simples, Noudettes, wedges, a pair of Croc Pigalle, croc flats and miscellaneous styles here and there...


----------



## evolkatie

OMG!!! camoo pigalles!! I want to buy them just cause I want a pair so bad cept my feet hurt in pigalles


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Oooh, thanks for the report!


----------



## rainyjewels

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...Joli-peep-toe-pumps/CART/300619201/detail.fly

black patent jolis, $440, bluefly.com - sizes 8 and 9.5


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I want some more pigalle's too, but they hurt. I am calling NMLC in Katy!


----------



## lamoda

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I want some more pigalle's too, but they hurt. I am calling NMLC in Katy!



Mind sharing the # to the store?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lamoda said:


> Mind sharing the # to the store?


 

5000 Katy Mills Cir # 321
Katy, TX 77494
(281) 644-2000

when i was there like a month ago they had absolutely nothing! i have the worst timing


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I just called. Sounds like they still have nothing! She said they don't have many.


----------



## noah8077

IDK if these are a GREAT deal or not but they are so cute.  I want a pair in my size!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PRIVATITA-PYTHON-Shoes-41-clearance_W0QQitemZ300269480934QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300269480934&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^I want some of those too. I would take em at that price in a heartbeat!


----------



## b00mbaka

For future reference, does NMLC do charge sends? If so, do you gals advise to do it or are some of the items damaged/warped?


----------



## cfellis522

ylime said:


> LOL I had to see the seller's description for myself. I really do hope she just lacks tact, and doesn't understand that insulting potential customers really does not help your case!
> 
> Those Privatitas are really tempting, though...I'm waiting to hear back from her on the damage on the heel.
> 
> As for Live discount, I tried *rainy's* suggestion on "shoes" and "used vaio laptop", but nothing showed up for me. However, I just tried "wii" and I'm seeing it!


 

If you go to http://www.taylorwilsdon.com/deals/current-ebay-live-cashback-amount, you can see the current live.com cash back amount...  

Cara


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Thanks!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Darn it, I just called Grapevine I should have asked about the charge sends. I do know that so far anything that I have bought from them has not been damaged.

BTW, Grapevine said they do not carry CLs...


----------



## lamoda

So then which did she go to in Dallas?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I don't know! Maybe the guy thought I was saying something else. I will call again tomorrow.


----------



## more_CHOOS

i went to the one in Grapevine!  They do too carry CL's...the guy probably doesn't know...

214-513-1527
3000 Grapevine Mills Pkwy #233 
Grapevine, TX   76051


There's also one in Allen, TX 

972-678-4914
820 W Stacy Rd Building 5 Suite 500
Allen, TX   75013


----------



## more_CHOOS

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I don't know! Maybe the guy thought I was saying something else. I will call again tomorrow.


 
He probably thought you said Louis Vuitton!!ush:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Probably, but I said Christian Louboutin. There's no Christian in Louis Vuitton! LOL!


----------



## b00mbaka

I'll call them tomorrow to ask about their selection and to see if they do charge sends. Thanks jimmyshoogirl & more_choos


----------



## more_CHOOS

b00mbaka said:


> I'll call them tomorrow to ask about their selection and to see if they do charge sends. Thanks jimmyshoogirl & more_choos


 
They should, because I've done it before, even though I only live 15 minutes away.  The Allen NMLC also does charge sends.


----------



## techie81

more_CHOOS said:


> He probably thought you said Louis Vuitton!!ush:



My boss has given up trying to say "Louboutin" (and she speaks some French) and declared that she's going to say "Louis Vuitton" because it's easier for her. ush:


----------



## I-shop

noah8077 said:


> IDK if these are a GREAT deal or not but they are so cute. I want a pair in my size!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


 
aaawwww...i sooo wish its in my size..


----------



## more_CHOOS

those privatitas were priced for $599 a few weeks ago and then went to $899 because of the LIVE discount...i guess they're lowering it now??


----------



## funandsun

more_CHOOS said:


> those privatitas were priced for $599 a few weeks ago and then went to $899 because of the LIVE discount...i guess they're lowering it now??


 
They were initially BIN $599.  I wish the sellers wouldn't jerk their prices around.  I'd like to buy them but the whole pricing game really turns me off.


----------



## Stinas

compulsivepurse said:


> ^^ Yeah, I read that, LOL, "If you're not a size 4 like me you are fat and they won't fit you," LOL.



This woman must be a moron.  I AM a size 4...sometimes even a size 2 and I CANT get my calves into these or any boots!  You all know what I look like....it has NOTHING to do with big boned or not...its just the way you are curved I guess.  
Some people are just


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I know plenty of girls that are your size or smaller as well, and they can't even fit into the "wide calf" J Crew boots.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Omg!  I am a size 0/2 and I can't even get my calves to fit into any CL boots...and i thought I was skinny....


----------



## evolkatie

^^ I'm a litle surprised, you seem so small w/ your 34.5 shoes but I guess the calf area shrinks when it comes to smaller sizes also.

I've always had fatty/muscular calves since I was a kid. swimming has gotten them smaller but only to a point. can't get lipo cause dr's say that its risky in that area  I'm doomed when it comes to boots from any brand.


----------



## more_CHOOS

My calves are only 12.5" around.  I tried on a pair of Ariella Altas awhile back and just could not zip it up...I also tried on a pair of Alaia boots and I could only zip it up halfway then lost feeling in my legs...


----------



## billbill

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...her-Glittar-pumps/SEARCH/301755001/detail.fly

burgundy glittar on bluefly, plenty of sizes.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Burgundy Glittart Decolletes!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Grey satin Very Croise!

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...atform-slingbacks/SEARCH/301755401/detail.fly


----------



## more_CHOOS

Armadillos $716 sz 38.5

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...lo-peep-toe-pumps/SEARCH/301656601/detail.fly


----------



## laureenthemean

Remember this for Bluefly purchases, to get $30 off plus 10% off:
With an empty cart (empty it now if there's something in it), click on this link:
http://www.bluefly.com/index.jsp?PRO...ories-_-728x90

It will automatically give you $30 off.  Add whatever you want to buy.

Then when checking out, use this 10% off code:  P3R7MZ4

The Very Croise are $775 on NAP, and you can get them for $539 shipped on bluefly!


----------



## billbill

thanks laureen. last time i used the $30 off and 10% off to get the insectika.. since it's not shipped yet, i'm tempted to email them to add the burgundy glittart decollette as well..


----------



## laureenthemean

How much is shipping?  Would it be cheaper to just put in another order (since the $30 off is per order)?


----------



## billbill

i need to pay $65 for shipping since i live in Hong Kong..


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Oh, I see.  Hm, well, I guess you could probably call them.  Those glittarts are a good deal.  I'm having a really hard time not buying those Very Croise, though!


----------



## heat97

wow i can't believe they are on bluefly already......


----------



## purse4u

Thanks for posting those goodies on BlueFly & the discount codes! 

Neurone sandals - Black Suede - SZ 40 -$800 BIN - Nice buy with LIVE discount $600 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Chins4

Black satin '15 Minutes' sz40 - cute!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## meggyg8r

GAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH why am I on a ban!!! I need something in glittart and they have my size!!!!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks for looking out Laureen! That's awesome!

How much are the Decollete Glittarts usually? 
Bluefly is saying retail value $690 
That seems higher than what I thought.


----------



## ashakes

If you do what Laureen said (there are other 10% off codes that work too), and do this you can get another 10% off. It worked for me.

First, click on the $30 off link provided above.  Then put the 10% off code above as well.  Then, click on this link Foxy provided in the Bluefly thread:

http://network.realmedia.com/RealMed...130?1169425965

After I clicked on the link Foxy provided, it took another 10% off.  So, I got $129+ off.  

I don't know if it will work for you guys, but it did for me.  I'm not going to complain. LOL


----------



## evolkatie

Why did I wake up too late  They are out of my size


----------



## noah8077

Wait what size?


----------



## evolkatie

I meant for the glittarts hehe, I need at least a 37.5 for decolettes.


----------



## noah8077

Oh, because I have a 37 in my cart I was getting reday to take out.  Stupid ban and all


----------



## evolkatie

hehe I'm not that desperate, would much rather have blue glittart


----------



## rainyjewels

ashakes said:


> If you do what Laureen said (there are other 10% off codes that work too), and do this you can get another 10% off. It worked for me.
> 
> First, click on the $30 off link provided above. Then put the 10% off code above as well. Then, click on this link Foxy provided in the Bluefly thread:
> 
> http://network.realmedia.com/RealMed...130?1169425965
> 
> After I clicked on the link Foxy provided, it took another 10% off. So, I got $129+ off.
> 
> I don't know if it will work for you guys, but it did for me. I'm not going to complain. LOL


 
this link isn't working!!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.bluefly.com/index.jsp?PR...mc=Turn-_-$30_off-_-Fall_Accessories-_-728x90
Link for $30 off 

*P3R7MZ4*    promo code for 10% off $100


----------



## rainyjewels

^^yes and btw the 10% off code is for one time use only. i used it once and now it says it doesn't apply, so all you need to do i think is open a new account, same info is okay.

http://network.realmedia.com/RealMed...130?1169425965 to get an additional 10% off on top of the $30 and 10% off like ashakes is not working for me...it just replaces one of the codes. oh well. $30 and 10% off is already a pretty sweet deal!


----------



## rainyjewels

you know, the fact that all these new styles are popping up randomly on bluefly is kind of unnerving...i feel like any style im considering buying now, i'm thinking what if these appeared on bluefly tomorrow at like 30% off? i'd kick myself.


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.bluefly.com/All-Sales/_/...il-_-10_25_08-_-Cat_All_CrazySale_M-_-shopnow
This link gives between 14-20% off, seems to change if you put different shoes in your basket?


Q84EWHQ $15 off $10

This promo code should work with the link above.
Looks like it works out to be the best deal.


----------



## funandsun

Satin Jolie Noeuds size 38 $219.90 at Saks
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446174703&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709790&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1225290582818&ev19=1:1


----------



## meggyg8r

my Ariella Clous finally came in! I took some camera phone pics but they are crappy and I will wait to post real ones til I get home.  I freakin' love these things though.  I am so excited.


----------



## la lola

Here are some unique pigalle size 35.
http://cgi.ebay.com/995-LOUBOUTIN-P...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## FabulousDiva

I did what ashakes did and I got it to work.  I used the $30 off link first, then I went to the Bluefly thread and used foxy's 10% link, and then I used the 10% code.  So I got the Glittarts for $455 shipped!


WoooHoooo


----------



## Raffaluv

meggyg8r said:


> my Ariella Clous finally came in! I took some camera phone pics but they are crappy and I will wait to post real ones til I get home. I freakin' love these things though. I am so excited.


 

YAAAY!! Lucky Girl!!  Sooo excited for you!!  I LOVE THOSE BOOTS!!  Soo unique & fierce!  Congrats meggyg8r!!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

laureenthemean said:


> Remember this for Bluefly purchases, to get $30 off plus 10% off:
> With an empty cart (empty it now if there's something in it), click on this link:
> http://www.bluefly.com/index.jsp?PRO...ories-_-728x90
> 
> It will automatically give you $30 off.  Add whatever you want to buy.
> 
> Then when checking out, use this 10% off code:  P3R7MZ4
> 
> The Very Croise are $775 on NAP, and you can get them for $539 shipped on bluefly!



Why me? I want these and they have my size!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

Stay strong!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I am trying but it so hard. I must think of sales season!! At this point that is all I have to hold on to!! But they are considered a sale though!! I am making matters worse. I need to log off!

Anyway, let's talk about something else. Did you get the boots?


----------



## meggyg8r

Raffaluv said:


> YAAAY!! Lucky Girl!! Sooo excited for you!! I LOVE THOSE BOOTS!! Soo unique & fierce! Congrats meggyg8r!!!!


 
hehe, thanks Raffa


----------



## laureenthemean

ashakes said:


> If you do what Laureen said (there are other 10% off codes that work too), and do this you can get another 10% off. It worked for me.
> 
> First, click on the $30 off link provided above.  Then put the 10% off code above as well.  Then, click on this link Foxy provided in the Bluefly thread:
> 
> http://network.realmedia.com/RealMed...130?1169425965
> 
> After I clicked on the link Foxy provided, it took another 10% off.  So, I got $129+ off.
> 
> I don't know if it will work for you guys, but it did for me.  I'm not going to complain. LOL


Here's the link:
http://network.realmedia.com/RealMe...l/34376636363265393438666339626130?1169425965


----------



## rainyjewels

^^ that works!!!!!!!!!! insanely good deal! thanks laureen!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Ugh!!! I'm so close to buying these! I have no idea the name of them tho...

http://adn.is.bluefly.com/mgen/Bluefly/prodImage.ms?productCode=301755001&width=340&height=408


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Burgundy glittart Decollete.


----------



## tresjoliex

I don't know if this was already posted but:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731

Zipper Sandal, size 42


----------



## laureenthemean

Ugh, I really want the Very Croise.  With the link that Asha told us about, they're only $486.  The only thing stopping me is remembering Kamilla's toes...not that it looked bad, but not great.  My toes are shaped like that too.  *sigh* Back to the ban...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

486? Oh man! Which link?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Do this:
With an empty cart (empty it now if there's something in it), click on this link:
http://www.bluefly.com/index.jsp?PRO...ories-_-728x90

It will automatically give you $30 off.  Add whatever you want to buy.

Then when checking out, use this 10% off code:  P3R7MZ4

Then click this link:
http://network.realmedia.com/RealMe...l/34376636363265393438666339626130?1169425965

And then go to your shopping cart and check out.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thx!!! They are in the cart!  Do you have the pic of Kamilla? I am scared that they will look like Kristin Cavalari's (or however you spell her name). These have to be worth me starting over!


----------



## laureenthemean

Here ya go:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ld-it-really-be-because-her-shoes-342250.html


----------



## surlygirl

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Burgundy glittart Decollete.


 
They don't have my size! At first I thought they did, but when I clicked through it was gone. 

Stupid work meetings all morning!


----------



## surlygirl

mistyknightwin said:


> Ugh!!! I'm so close to buying these! I have no idea the name of them tho...
> 
> http://adn.is.bluefly.com/mgen/Bluefly/prodImage.ms?productCode=301755001&width=340&height=408


 
Get them, misty! They have a 41. That's your size in decolletes, right? I can live vicariously through your purchase!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

laureenthemean said:


> Here ya go:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ld-it-really-be-because-her-shoes-342250.html


Oh well, I can't see her pics! I need to be good! I don't know if I will make through the day though. 
I saw Ivypiggy's and they fit her feet perfectly, but we have different shaped toes.


----------



## laureenthemean

^Yeah, mine are more like Kamilla's.  They looked fine, but they don't fill out the peep toe the way lvpiggy's do.  I wish someone would just buy my size and half size down already so that I won't be tempted anymore!


----------



## Kamilla850

Laureen - I love the grey satin too and almost placed an order but then I remembered how awful the black satin ones looked on me and had to return them. 
The grey is beautiful but I think that this style is best suited for someone with narrow feet like lvpiggy, they look stunning on her - on me not so much.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^The practical side of me says, "no, they'll look bad on your feet" but then I see the shoes and think, "but they're so pretty..." haha.


----------



## Kamilla850

^^I know exactly how you feel!  I was so excited about all the discounts available through bluefly that I almost ordered them before I realized what I was doing.  I decided to go with the red glittart decolletes instead.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yay, at least you were able to take advantage of the discount in some way, and those glittarts are pretty!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yes, this is exactly how I am feeling right now!

Kamilla, I can finally see pictures of yours. I hardly think they look awful on you, but I do see what Laureen meant by not filling the peep-toe and that is exactly how mine would look. I have narrow heels, but my ball and forward are wide. My foot is kinda like an upside down triangle shape!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^There, now we can all feel a little better about not buying them...right?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

UM, NO! I still want them, well my not so practical side!LOL!


----------



## surlygirl

The VC is tricky. I tried them on in the patent and while they looked fine, they felt weird to me. I could feel my toes with no where to sit, but you couldn't see it from looking at the shoe.


----------



## rnk

Hi ladies -
I am searching for nude very prives.  I am usually a 36 to 36.5, so I'd need a size 37 right?  I cannot find them anywhere!  Any leads?
Thanks so much -


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

surlygirl said:


> The VC is tricky. I tried them on in the patent and while they looked fine, they felt weird to me. I could feel my toes with no where to sit, but you couldn't see it from looking at the shoe.



No where to sit? What do you mean?


----------



## JuneHawk

rnk said:


> Hi ladies -
> I am searching for nude very prives.  I am usually a 36 to 36.5, so I'd need a size 37 right?  I cannot find them anywhere!  Any leads?
> Thanks so much -



The boutique at Mount St in London has nude/nude VPs.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

jimmyshoogirl said:


> No where to sit? What do you mean?


 

i was reading that post for like five mintues and still can't figure it out


----------



## mistyknightwin

surlygirl said:


> Get them, misty! They have a 41. That's your size in decolletes, right? I can live vicariously through your purchase!


Thanks Laureen! And Surrrllllyyy yesssssssssssss! that's my size...I've been debating about getting them all day at work I couldn't even concentrate!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yay, did you get them?


----------



## sara999

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> i was reading that post for like five mintues and still can't figure it out



i think she means that her feet don't really feel placed properly in the shoe and that even when she's wearing the shoe it just doesn't feel right


----------



## evolkatie

jimmyshoo, maybe she meant that her toes were floating? 

Congrats to those who got a pair of glittarts, they're so pretty.


----------



## mistyknightwin

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Yay, did you get them?


I'm still debating! I really want them in tigerprint ughhh decisions, decisions!


----------



## funandsun

mistyknightwin said:


> I'm still debating! I really want them in tigerprint ughhh decisions, decisions!


 
It's not that much of a deal..I'd wait and buy the tiger.  That's what you really want.


----------



## shoecrazy

I'm debating on the red glittart decolletes too. I have a 39 sitting in my shopping cart (a 39.5 would be better but those seem to be gone). What to do what to do! I found some combination of links to get the price to $428 without shipping (I think it was the link above plus the 10% off code) but I still can't make up my mind. I already have brown glittart Ron Rons and red eel decolletes and I've been trying not to buy any expensive shoes lately. They're so pretty though!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Why, oh why can't just leave it alone?! I am tempted to go to NM to try them on. Did you see them when you went Katie?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

shoecrazy said:


> I'm debating on the red glittart decolletes too. I have a 39 sitting in my shopping cart (a 39.5 would be better but those seem to be gone). What to do what to do! I found some combination of links to get the price to $428 without shipping (I think it was the link above plus the 10% off code) but I still can't make up my mind. I already have brown glittart Ron Rons and red eel decolletes and I've been trying not to buy any expensive shoes lately. They're so pretty though!



Wow that is more than $100 off! They are pretty. Does anyone have both the Brown glittart and the burg glittart to compare? I would like to see what they look like in comparison.


----------



## aeross

Ahem, *Laureen,JimmyShoos* I believe there is somewhere else you should be lurking instead of here??


----------



## b00mbaka

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I am trying but it so hard. I must think of sales season!! At this point that is all I have to hold on to!! But they are considered a sale though!! I am making matters worse. I need to log off!
> 
> Anyway, let's talk about something else. Did you get the boots?


 
Nope, I'm about to get them now since they just got authenticated. The seller wont lower the price but I'll still get them since it's all I've been thinking (and talking) about all day. My friend said he'll buy it for me but now he's playing games so I think I'll just BIN and pay for them myself.

*STAY STRONG!* There will be more deals once your ban is over! The only reason you should look in this thread is to flood your BFF's inbox with deals!


----------



## goodmornin

OMG.. i just ordered a pair.... =(

I'm goign to have to sell my eel decolletes =(


----------



## surlygirl

Sorry for the confusion re: the fit of the VCs. I do mean that the end toes ( baby and possibly neighbor ) tend to hang over the base of the shoe. You can't see it from the outside so it looks normal, but for me it felt weird because they were just floating with no shoe underneath. I could walk around and it wasn't uncomfortable at all just weird. LOL! And I don't have wide feet. I would definitely try them on if you can. Again, they look pretty so if that doesn't bother you or even happen with your foot, I would go for it!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

b00mbaka said:


> Nope, I'm about to get them now since they just got authenticated. The seller wont lower the price but I'll still get them since it's all I've been thinking (and talking) about all day. My friend said he'll buy it for me but now he's playing games so I think I'll just BIN and pay for them myself.
> 
> *STAY STRONG!* There will be more deals once your ban is over! The only reason you should look in this thread is to flood your BFF's inbox with deals!


Thanks! I am definitely losing my focus! I totally forgot about looking for shoes for my BFF!LOL! 

I can't wait to see pics of the boots! Tell that friend of yours to pay up, you got boots to get!


----------



## evolkatie

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Why, oh why can't just leave it alone?! I am tempted to go to NM to try them on. Did you see them when you went Katie?



I made a one stop at Saks only. Going to NM this sat with a friend, going to help her with her first pair of fab footwear lol. Saks did have the Very Croise though.

Did your SA mention which are going to be on sale?


----------



## surlygirl

shoecrazy said:


> I'm debating on the red glittart decolletes too. I have a 39 sitting in my shopping cart (a 39.5 would be better but those seem to be gone). What to do what to do! I found some combination of links to get the price to $428 without shipping (I think it was the link above plus the 10% off code) but I still can't make up my mind. I already have brown glittart Ron Rons and red eel decolletes and I've been trying not to buy any expensive shoes lately. They're so pretty though!


 
I'm enabling everyone to buy this shoe if your size is available! I love it and wish they had my size. In fact, I'm going back to check again. I really want the red karey decollete, but the red glittart might be even better!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

surlygirl said:


> Sorry for the confusion re: the fit of the VCs. I do mean that the end toes ( baby and possibly neighbor ) tend to hang over the base of the shoe. You can't see it from the outside so it looks normal, but for me it felt weird because they were just floating with no shoe underneath. I could walk around and it wasn't uncomfortable at all just weird. LOL! And I don't have wide feet. I would definitely try them on if you can. Again, they look pretty so if that doesn't bother you or even happen with your foot, I would go for it!



I am just asking now to inquire, I guess, not to buy aeross!

Surly, what other shoes in fit do you compare them to?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

evolkatie said:


> I made a one stop at Saks only. Going to NM this sat with a friend, going to help her with her first pair of fab footwear lol. Saks did have the Very Croise though.
> 
> Did your SA mention which are going to be on sale?


When did they have the Croise? I have not seen them. Hmmm...

No she didn't mention which would be on sale, but she said she would let me know as soon as she does. She is good at getting back with me and she knows how desperately I want the red satin Scissors Girls to go on sale.


----------



## rnk

JuneHawk said:


> The boutique at Mount St in London has nude/nude VPs.


 
Thanks! But how do I get them? I'm in California  Do they have a website? I couldn't find one just now on google.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think LavenderIce said there might be some at the LV boutique.  All the boutiques can do charge sends.  If they don't have them, you might have to get on a wait list.


----------



## Chins4

rnk said:


> Thanks! But how do I get them? I'm in California  Do they have a website? I couldn't find one just now on google.


 
If you email them at Mount.UKboutique@christianlouboutin.fr they will do a charge send


----------



## mistyknightwin

funandsun said:


> It's not that much of a deal..I'd wait and buy the tiger. That's what you really want.


Yeah I'm going to wait - I don't think I have much in my closet to wear them with....


----------



## goodmornin

surlygirl said:


> I'm enabling everyone to buy this shoe if your size is available! I love it and wish they had my size. In fact, I'm going back to check again. I really want the red karey decollete, but the red glittart might be even better!



yup -  that's the one I caved into. I recently bought the red eel decollete, but it was just a size too small... Hopefully this one will fit and I'll be a happy camper with red shoes!! (and soles)


----------



## surlygirl

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I am just asking now to inquire, I guess, not to buy aeross!
> 
> Surly, what other shoes in fit do you compare them to?


 
I'm not sure. The bed of the shoe is very pointy and very narrow. I don't think I've tried on any other CLs that fit the same way. I think it may not be as noticeable with smaller sizes so you may be ok. After your ban when they go on sale!!!  

I'm a 39 - 40 in CLs, and tried these on in a 39.5. I would have tried on the 40, but they didn't have a bigger size. That may have addressed the issue for me. Be strong, jimmy! You can hold out. I do think the VCs will make it to the sales.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Ok, I will be strong! Thanks! From now on, if I ask about these shoes again just ignore me!


----------



## evolkatie

jimmyshoo - Hmm I swear I saw them. I guess I can always go look again this weekend haha.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I will check it out when I take my lil sis shopping for homecoming! I do love the new avi, BTW!


----------



## rnk

Chins4 said:


> If you email them at Mount.UKboutique@christianlouboutin.fr they will do a charge send



Thanks a million! I will try that right now.


----------



## funandsun

I wish these were my size... Size 37 BIN $500.00


----------



## surlygirl

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Ok, I will be strong! Thanks! From now on, if I ask about these shoes again just ignore me!


 
We could never ignore you, sweetie!!! We're here to help ... and to obsess over shoes!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hehe! Thanks! I am over it! I will wait until the sales!


----------



## Chins4

rnk said:


> Thanks a million! I will try that right now.


 
No worries - if you need to call them (they're not always responsive with email) you can get them on +44 207 491 0033.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

FUUUUUUUUUDDDGE!!! WHY SO MUCH!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## noah8077

Eeeep!  Those are amazing!


----------



## Chins4

Anyone looking for a lower heel? Looks like black patent 70mm VPs sz 37.5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Chins4

jimmyshoogirl said:


> FUUUUUUUUUDDDGE!!! WHY SO MUCH!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I saw those this morning - TDF  - but I couldn't believe the price !


----------



## JetSetGo!

My weakness...
_Josephines_ Size 37 BIN $500
http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-and-Gold-...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I want the Jaws so bad!! I am really trying to convince my SO that these are so worth it! He is looking at me like I am crazy and is not trying to hear it. Maybe I can sell some of my LVs for these!


----------



## surlygirl

jimmyshoogirl said:


> FUUUUUUUUUDDDGE!!! WHY SO MUCH!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Goodness gracious those are just !!! You have to convince your SO! Maybe the $200 cashback makes them a little more reasonable? I don't know how much the jaws are normally. But they are TDF! And your UHG!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I know! I can't see them selling too quick because of the price, so I think I have a little while. Hopefully, they stay on as long as those Roccia VPs she has listed.

ETA: I think they were $995.


----------



## ashakes

^^^They are $1,070 excluding tax and worth every penny.  That was a steal IMO (I know scary to say). However, considering the current price of any of my exotics, I felt like I got a deal. lol

You should see if Neiman's has any left. That's where I got mine from a long time ago.

Laureen, thanks for adding the right link to the additional 10%. I copied and pasted this AM before heading out, but didn't realize there was more to the link.  Glad some of you were able to use it!  Thanks foxy! LOL


----------



## surlygirl

I'm sure they'll stick around for a few so you have time to think, negotiate, barter!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

NMs, really? OMG!! Must go now!! Thank you! Thank you!

Wait, which one? Do you know?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

surlygirl said:


> i'm sure they'll stick around for a few so you have time to think, negotiate, *barter*!!!


 lol!


----------



## ashakes

Neimans had them again b/c they reordered them.  Mine was a charge send that I did w/ my regular NM SA, but I think they came from Boston or something.  Give me a minute and I will give you the SKU. I'm not saying there are any left, but it's worth a shot.  Just have your SA search w/ the SKU.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Ok, thanks! Will do!


----------



## ashakes

jimmyshoogirl said:


> NMs, really? OMG!! Must go now!! Thank you! Thank you!
> 
> Wait, which one? Do you know?


Here is the info from my box/receipt.

The SKU for the Jaws from NM is as follows: 17972111. Also, here are the other numbers on the box above the SKU on the tag: 034 34 840 2499 10167 18 495 2. The box says L-JAWS Dol/Pitone Atlantide Ivory.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thank you very much!!! I am on it now!


----------



## surlygirl

Good luck, jimmy!


----------



## lovely&amazing

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230304398285&indexURL=1#ebayphotohosting

python fontenete (sp?) 38.5 BIN $575 ($431.25 after cashback!)


----------



## noah8077

I want them in MY size!


----------



## purse4u

JetSetGo! said:


> My weakness...
> _Josephines_ Size 37 BIN $500
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-and-Gold-Christian-Louboutin-NIB-shoes-sz7-modern_W0QQitemZ160295032530QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160295032530&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 

& MINE TOO!...NOW!   I was drooling over them & thinking to myself "Oooh I wonder what theyre called!?!!?  WOW!!!  Thanks JetSetGo for filling me in on the style name....I WANT SOME!!  I may have to add Josephines to my wish list!


----------



## techie81

Ok I missed some craziness in this thread today.  Stay strong everyone!!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Turquoise patent Bruges, size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Killer-LOUBOUTI...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Stinas

ROLANDO - Taupe/Grey Patent - Size 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Taupe-Patent-Leather-Pumps-6-IN-BOX_W0QQitemZ200269202720QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200269202720&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## rubyshoesday

Wowwwwwww I missed a lot in this thread today. Luckily (or perhaps not so), living in Canada makes any bluefly deals moot because of all the REDICULOUS duties and taxes I'd have to pay they'd be more then retail. But still I'm jealous of everyone who scored some glitter decolletes!


----------



## kuromi-chan

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Wow that is more than $100 off! They are pretty. Does anyone have both the Brown glittart and the burg glittart to compare? I would like to see what they look like in comparison.


 

is the burgundy different from the red?  i was thinking they were the same?!  i really want the red!  but have "burgundy" in my cart!


----------



## evolkatie

Wallis 100 sz 41 bin 475
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

These are sorta cute Sz 36 bin 190
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I think they are different, but not very different unless you have them side by side to compare. 
The red, the brown, and the burgundy all seems to be just a half of a shade different. I personally only have brown, so I cannot really help much. Hopefully someone who has both (or all three)  can chime in and answer your question for sure.


----------



## rubyshoesday

Off topic, but *evolkatie*, who's that snoozing in your avatar picture? It's too cute!!!


----------



## evolkatie

She's my bad pup 'lil bit'. she's just like her daddy dewey, sleeps w/ her tongue sticking out, its so cute lol


----------



## rdgldy

so sweet


----------



## rubyshoesday

Aww I love westies! Do you breed them? Aren't they little stinkers when they're pups? They're lucky they're so cute.... lol


----------



## jh4200

I have a pair of black kid pigalle 100mm in size 39.5 to return to Saks this weekend - I ordered two sizes but went with the 40 because it feels better on my toes.  I live about equal distances from Bala Cynwyd (Philadelphia) and Short Hills, so if someone is looking for these and goes to either of those stores, PM me and I'll make sure to return it there.


----------



## carlinha

can someone with good eyesight tell me what color you think this is?  is it black suede, or a deep plum or something else?  i emailed the seller and they have not responded!

lady gres, 36.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3510&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## noah8077

Looks Black to me


----------



## jh4200

I think it's gray suede.


----------



## laureenthemean

I think it might be dark gray?


----------



## evolkatie

Can someone tell me what these are? http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

slingback helmuts?


----------



## Stinas

evolkatie said:


> Can someone tell me what these are? http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES-BLACK-SZ-36-NIB-SO-SEXY_W0QQitemZ190263091213QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> slingback helmuts?


Beezelmuts (sp?)



carlinha said:


> can someone with good eyesight tell me what color you think this is? is it black suede, or a deep plum or something else? i emailed the seller and they have not responded!
> 
> lady gres, 36.5
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3510&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


 
Looks plum to me.


----------



## evolkatie

For some reason I'm imagining that these would be a little difficult to fake... These are sz 37, BUY IT NOW $599


----------



## I-shop

lovely&amazing said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230304398285&indexURL=1#ebayphotohosting
> 
> python fontenete (sp?) 38.5 BIN $575 ($431.25 after cashback!)


 

OMG!!! I sooo wish its 1 or 1/2 size smaller!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

IOWA Zeppas sz 37.5 BIN$595 LIVE $450

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-NIB-Iowa-Zeppa-shoes-Size-37-5-7-5_W0QQitemZ140278285060QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item140278285060&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## more_CHOOS

tortoise YOYO zeppas sz 39 BIN$550 OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-YOYO-ZEPPA-TURTLE-PATENT_W0QQitemZ130265616704QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item130265616704&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## MikaelaN

more_CHOOS said:


> IOWA Zeppas sz 37.5 BIN$595 LIVE $450
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-NIB-Iowa-Zeppa-shoes-Size-37-5-7-5_W0QQitemZ140278285060QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item140278285060&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



NOOOOO!!!! Someone needs to buy these before I buy them myself! I'm sooooo tempted!


----------



## billbill

MikaelaN said:


> NOOOOO!!!! Someone needs to buy these before I buy them myself! I'm sooooo tempted!


 
i wish it was 1/2 size larger...


----------



## Chins4

more_CHOOS said:


> IOWA Zeppas sz 37.5 BIN$595 LIVE $450
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-NIB-Iowa-Zeppa-shoes-Size-37-5-7-5_W0QQitemZ140278285060QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item140278285060&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
Dammit - why couldn't these be just a half size smaller


----------



## sara999

any luck jimmyshoe?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Not yet!!! She is supposed to call me back. I will call her though.


----------



## funandsun

Size 38 BIN $495!!!!  Someone buy these now!!!  They're a steal with live.com..rats they're using Auctiva!! Live.com won't work.


----------



## LavenderIce

evolkatie said:


> Can someone tell me what these are? http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES-BLACK-SZ-36-NIB-SO-SEXY_W0QQitemZ190263091213QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> slingback helmuts?


 
Yeah, they're bezehelmuts as Stinas said.  They are from last year.


----------



## evolkatie

Thanks Lav & Stinas  I had enver seen em 

those pailettes are cheeap and in my size... cept i need to hold out for lady gres


----------



## tresjoliex

http://www.barneys.com/No%20Prive/15901%2e6047,default,pd.html

No Prive $290 

7.5


----------



## FabulousDiva

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-CHRIS...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

39 BNIB Turtle Patent Yoyo Zeppa BIN $550


----------



## meggyg8r

Black Serpette, $499.95, Onlymoda has a few sizes of them:
http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/onlym..._fromfsb=&_trksid=m270.l1313&_odkw=&_osacat=0







I swear I remember someone wanting these... was it *evolkatie*???


----------



## meggyg8r

Ornirons, great price $325 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-ORNIRON-Boots-Shoes_W0QQitemZ330282716731QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330282716731&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## meggyg8r

White Activas, size 38, $540
http://cgi.ebay.com/new-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Activa-kid-white-heels-38-shoes_W0QQitemZ390004469722QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item390004469722&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## rainyjewels

meggyg8r said:


> Ornirons, great price $325 OBO
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-ORNIRON-Boots-Shoes_W0QQitemZ330282716731QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330282716731&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
is that for real?? why would she be selling it at such a discount? and the inside looks so weird..? i'm literally about to purchase a pair from saks but this price is much better!! are these TTS? anyone know?


----------



## evolkatie

omg those boots are such a deal.. would sizing up 2 sizes make them comfy? Lol

the inside looks like someone put a pad in it and pulled it off.


----------



## meggyg8r

rainyjewels said:


> is that for real?? why would she be selling it at such a discount? and the inside looks so weird..? i'm literally about to purchase a pair from saks but this price is much better!! are these TTS? anyone know?


 
They looked okay to me, so I posted!! I hope they are real, but I was a little leary on the price, too.  From what I can read in the description, it sounds like she got them on eBay, they didn't fit, she wasn't able to return, and now desperately needs to get rid of them.  I dunno.  I really hope they are real otherwise I apologize for posting!!!


----------



## lulabee

meggyg8r said:


> Ornirons, great price $325 OBO
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-ORNIRON-Boots-Shoes_W0QQitemZ330282716731QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330282716731&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 These are fake. I just posted them in the fakes thread.


----------



## rainyjewels

they look funny to me...the pleating seems off. and the top is so flat whereas the stock photos make the top look slanted. could just be angle of pic but seems weird..


----------



## keya

Those Ornirons are fake!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh sorry everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

going to go report them now...


----------



## keya

ah, looks like a bunch of us posted at the same time 

You can easily tell fake Ornirons from the real ones. I don't want to post how/why here in case the fakers are reading.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ true, I just don't have enough experience with them.  I will leave that up to you lovely ladies next time 

but now seeing the real picture and the ebay one, they are definitely not real.  my apologies again!


----------



## evolkatie

wow they fkae those already???


----------



## keya

no worries, meggyg8r  


Katie ~ Yes, they've faked those for a lil while now. Sadly


----------



## rainyjewels

oh so sad, i shouldn't have posted comparison pics, don't want to egg on those darn fakers even more!


----------



## archygirl

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Wish these were my size!


----------



## archygirl

Decades Two has wonderful deals sz. 36  
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-CHRISTIAN-...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## aeross

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Stunning VP's Fabric + Cork combo


----------



## tuvili

archygirl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Suede-Peep-Toe-Heels-36_W0QQitemZ290271325093QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
> 
> Wish these were my size!



They are my size, and I can't afford them!  Waaaaaah!


----------



## laureenthemean

Beige Fiorellino, size 35, $189 BIN


----------



## Stinas

^^^what a great price!!! wish they were my size!


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ so cute!  but too bad can't use LIVE for add'l 25% off cuz they require 3rd party check out system....great price though!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

That LIVE discount is spoiling us now! LOL


----------



## evolkatie

That is such a GREAT deal! They're so cute but my feet are too big!


----------



## more_CHOOS

b00mbaka said:


> That LIVE discount is spoiling us now! LOL


 
tell me about it.  i can't buy anything on eBay without getting the live discount anymore!


----------



## kaeleigh

$478. (size 5)
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## laureenthemean

Anthracite(?) Lady Gres, size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Lynn12

*Blue Glittart VPs 37.5 GORGEOUS!!!!!*

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=320315030245


*




*


----------



## JetSetGo!

Oh, to be a 37.5 today!


----------



## noah8077

Are those VP's Chins'?


----------



## heat97

^^^ yes they are


----------



## meggyg8r

Lynn12 said:


> *Blue Glittart VPs 37.5 GORGEOUS!!!!!*
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=320315030245
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



ohhhh my god  ohhhhhh my god my size (I think?) and the shoe I want, NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

edit: wrong thread!


----------



## evolkatie

oooo very pretty! 

stuff poppin up in my size, where are you my lady gres


----------



## heat97

katie check a page back or so there was a leather gray lady gres 37.5


----------



## evolkatie

Seriously didn't see that LOL> Thanks!


----------



## techie81

laureenthemean said:


> Beige Fiorellino, size 35, $189 BIN




OMG!! They're so pretty, and what a great price!  My next cashback that's coming up would cover it..no, no no no.


----------



## techie81

What season are they from? ^^


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think it might be as early as 2006, but not sure.  Hopefully someone who knows more can help you.


----------



## techie81

And they're actually silver...I don't have silver yet...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Techie needs 
CCLO can see you!!



techie81 said:


> And they're actually silver...I don't have silver yet...


----------



## techie81

Gahhhh!!!!  I know.   They're using a third-party checkout so no cashback.  But what a price!


----------



## laureenthemean

Honestly techie, if you really, really want them, get them.  They are a pretty HTF style.  If you think there's some other fall stuff you'd rather get, then you might want to think about it.


----------



## techie81

The only fall pairs I really want are Declics and the MC Armadillo. Hmm...


----------



## techie81

GAH!!! Someone bid on them!!!!  I can sense a bidding war now.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yea, I can enable in here. That price is a bit insane. I think the price and them being HTF would be ban breaking worthy, but then again would you rather break your ban for some shoes you really never thought about or those Declics?


----------



## techie81

Well, I have fuschia Declics waiting for me once I complete CCLO...but the BIN is gone now.


----------



## Stinas

laureenthemean said:


> Anthracite(?) Lady Gres, size 37.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-Louboutin-Leather-Heels-Shoes-37-5_W0QQitemZ220304010189QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item220304010189&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 hmmm...maybe I can shove my 38.5 in these babies!


----------



## LavenderIce

Stinas said:


> hmmm...maybe I can shove my 38.5 in these babies!


 
Oh, no Stinas, "tpf" must not be shoved into an ill-fitting shoe, they must be showcased in only the best.


----------



## LavenderIce

techie81 said:


> Well, I have fuschia Declics waiting for me once I complete CCLO...but the BIN is gone now.


 
$189 was a good BIN for this style.  Now that it's gone, maybe it's a sign?


----------



## techie81

Yeah, I can't believe someone didn't just snag it with the BIN to save $20. I sense a bidding war. Blah!


----------



## evolkatie

some people bid just to kill buy it nows. i had someone bid 99 cents just to get rid of my bin


----------



## evolkatie

bibas 39.5 bin $250!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Navy-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dreamdoll

evolkatie said:


> bibas 39.5 bin $250!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Navy-Velvet-Satin-Biba-dorsay-pump-39-5_W0QQitemZ270295531008QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

These are pretty! But too big for me


----------



## Lynn12

*Miss Fred size 38 gently worn*
*BIN 150 (British Pound) = about $250 US*

(another one from a friendly tPFer)  *GREAT DEAL!!!!!!!*







http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## Stinas

LavenderIce said:


> Oh, no Stinas, "tpf" must not be shoved into an ill-fitting shoe, they must be showcased in only the best.


LOL
Im dying for a pair of LG's!


----------



## laureenthemean

Black suede Declic 120, size 39, BIN $675 (less than retail with live.com cash back)
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## dreamdoll

meggyg8r said:


> Black Serpette, $499.95, Onlymoda has a few sizes of them:
> http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/onlymoda?_nkw=serpette&_sacat=0&_fromfsb=&_trksid=m270.l1313&_odkw=&_osacat=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear I remember someone wanting these... was it *evolkatie*???


 


Hi ladies, anyone knows how the sizing runs for these? TIA!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I would guess TTS or even have a size down.  The crepe is pretty forgiving.


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ I tried these on at the stores and went 1/2 size down.  I normally take a 35, but for these, 34.5 fits great!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks Laureen - hmm tempting...


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks *more_choos*! Were they comfortable?


----------



## more_CHOOS

dreamdoll said:


> Thanks *more_choos*! Were they comfortable?


 
They weren't uncomfortable at all.  The crepe is very forgiving.


----------



## Chins4

noah8077 said:


> Are those VP's Chins'?


 
Yes ladies, the VPs are mine - finally given in and conceeded that they are too big ush:


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ AGHHHHHHHHHHHH CHINS I want those SO badly.  I have been dying to have some blue glittart in my life!!!!!!  I think they are my size too, I'm a US 7.5.  I wish I had the money right now, I really really do.


----------



## kaeleigh

*Happy-Halloween!   looks like 10% off, 10% off,  and then another 10% off Blue-fly today only.*
http://www.bluefly.com/browse/depar...-10_25_08-_-Cat_All_SiteSaleBOO_F-_-shopwomen

Then use this 10% off code: P3R7MZ4 OR 2YHV9PQ OR T97Z8A8


THEN....click on this link for another additional 10% off and check out here instead.
http://www.bluefly.com/index.jsp?PROMO=promo160013&referer=247&cm_mmc=247-_-10_off-_-Fall_Accessories-_-728x90


----------



## rainyjewels

^^ holy cow. a happy halloween indeed. kaeleigh - you're so awesome.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

OMG! They don't have any CLs that I want but I so going to get some sweater dresses and other things! Thanks Kaeleigh!!


----------



## rainyjewels

do these discounts work for new customers only? because i'd see all this discounting in my cart, then once i log in they're gone!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Clear out your cart first and then go back and do it again.  No, it is not for new customers only.


----------



## bugslife

I know I don't post much, but you all have helped me so much I wanted to share a special code at Bluefly for 15% off.  I hope you guys can use it, maybe you can stack codes.

*3PRIVSALE7 (use this at checkout)

Are you all playing the win the 10,000 shipping spree by matching outfits, LOL..
*


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh cool bugslife! Thanks! Damn it I sould have waited! That extra 5% could have at least been free expedited shipping!


----------



## rainyjewels

ohh i wish i would've used that!!!! thanks bugslife for sharing! hope another lucky tpfer can put it to good use....

but i'm not complaining, i finally got the 10% off links to stack!!!!!!!!! yay!!!!

AHHHH im so exciteeeedddd!


----------



## more_CHOOS

ahh I can't get it to work!!!!


----------



## rainyjewels

what error message is it showing you? i had to try a few times with diff methods to get it to work...lemme know and i'll try to help you!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

*LadyLouboutin08* posted in the new CLs thread, but here:





Peter Tay has yellow Declics (looks like the 140s).


----------



## billbill

it just worked for me
10% off original offered by bluefly
then the 10% off link (i need to click couple of times to get it work)
then the 15% off code.
ok, confession. i just ordered two pair of roger vivier.


----------



## more_CHOOS

no error message, the disocunt just doesnt' show up.  i only get the 10% thru the link and when I go in to put *bugslife's* 15% discount, no change to the price and then i thought maybe i have to click on kaeleigh's link for another 10% it will show up at checkout, but no...still doesn't work...

i cleared my browsing history, cookies and my cart...to no avail


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

AHH NO! Me either! I want some jeans!


----------



## rainyjewels

are you guys logged into your accounts? i had to log out, clear cookies, add items to cart, put in 10% or 15% off promo code, then click on the 2nd 10% link and checkout from there. if all your cookies and temp files are cleared and you're not in your BF account, then by all means BF has no idea who you are and if it works for one person, it should work for you.  not sure how else to assist since there is no error msg....


----------



## billbill

more_CHOOS said:


> no error message, the disocunt just doesnt' show up. i only get the 10% thru the link and when I go in to put *bugslife's* 15% discount, no change to the price and then i thought maybe i have to click on kaeleigh's link for another 10% it will show up at checkout, but no...still doesn't work...
> 
> i cleared my browsing history, cookies and my cart...to no avail


 
it stopped working when i wanna check out for the first time. then i deleted everything in my cart, follow the "procedure" again and it's ok. good luck. it should be OK


----------



## laureenthemean

more_CHOOS said:


> no error message, the disocunt just doesnt' show up.  i only get the 10% thru the link and when I go in to put *bugslife's* 15% discount, no change to the price and then i thought maybe i have to click on kaeleigh's link for another 10% it will show up at checkout, but no...still doesn't work...
> 
> i cleared my browsing history, cookies and my cart...to no avail



That 15% off code will work only if it's your first order.


----------



## rainyjewels

^^yes, me too. i logged in and all the discounts disappeared. i had to remove everything from my cart, log out, and go back again through all the links.


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude Gwennissima, size 41, current bid $299, 20 minutes left
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## glamgrl921

^^Only a half size bigger and I could make it happen


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Are you sure?  The Gwens run TTS or half a size large.

Gold Body Double, size 39.5


----------



## sara999

i got it to work but i don't have £216 for the nanette leopore boots i'm coveting


----------



## glamgrl921

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Are you sure?  The Gwens run TTS or half a size large.
> 
> Gold Body Double, size 39.5



yea..but b/c my feet are wide it wont work.  I have them in a 42 and I could def do a 41.5, but 41 would prob be too short  
I love this color combo though-I've never seen it before!


----------



## more_CHOOS

i used my DH's computer and it works!!! yay!!!  thanks!!! you girls are the best!!!  i love it here!!!


----------



## Katykit01

OH man..cant seem to stack the discounts =( I can only get the Bluefly 10% off and use Bug's 15% promo code....

Can we stack multiple 10% codes or is it just one or the other?


----------



## rainyjewels

the site's at 10% off right now, and if you click through another 10% off link, you can stack those two, PLUS the 15% off promo code


----------



## funandsun

laureenthemean said:


> Nude Gwennissima, size 41, current bid $299, 20 minutes left
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Gwenissima-Salmone-Sz-41-11-New_W0QQitemZ180302596670QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180302596670&_trkparms=72%3A1423%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
Rats!  Too late..oh well I should be good for the rest of the year.  I just put a chunk of money down to have some 'body and fender' work done on myself over the holidays!  I've got to keep myself looking as good as my shoes!!


----------



## JuneHawk

laureenthemean said:


> *LadyLouboutin08* posted in the new CLs thread, but here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Tay has yellow Declics (looks like the 140s).



If only they were 120!


----------



## candyny

June, I'm dying to see a pict of the Mad Marys.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Meggy posted them in the pictures thread!


----------



## meggyg8r

yes, candy, I've posted a bunch of pics in the "Show us your Louboutins!" thread and a picture in the outfits thread as well!


----------



## candyny

Thanks...I just found them a few minutes ago.  They are incredible.  Pls. post picts w/ the halloween costume.


----------



## laureenthemean

Black Mouche Zeppa size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ttp://my.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MyEbayBeta


----------



## rdgldy

cute little velvet flats, size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...40:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ebayphotohosting


----------



## rdgldy

another cute pair, size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...40:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ebayphotohosting


----------



## rdgldy

very unusual-I think I like them!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...40:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ebayphotohosting


----------



## kaeleigh

rdgldy said:


> very unusual-I think I like them!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...40:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ebayphotohosting


 
I love these boots...so cute and different. Way too big for me


----------



## rdgldy

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Navy-...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14
biba, 39.5, BIN $250


----------



## LavenderIce

^Why, oh why aren't those a 37?


----------



## rainyjewels

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

leopard peanut wedges, sz 36, $599 - i wish these were my size! they're so cute!


----------



## I-shop

^^yesss so cute..not my size thou


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I have the leopard peanut wedges and I LOVE them!  Not a paid price for them......I paid $725 for mine.  Someone get 'em!


----------



## laureenthemean

Gold ankle boot, size 37.5, BIN $230
http://cgi.ebay.com/SEXY-DRESSY-LOU...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Black suede ankle boot, size 38, BIN $500
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## heat97

Black Patent Wallis in alot of sizes!!!


http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1225218969840&ev19=4:6


----------



## meggyg8r

laureenthemean said:


> Gold ankle boot, size 37.5, BIN $230
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SEXY-DRESSY-LOUBOUTIN-BOOTS-SHOES-HEELS-BOOTIES_W0QQitemZ380077719123QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item380077719123&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Thank god these are a full size too small or I'd probably get them--what a great price and they are pretty unique!  I love bright shoes.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, they're pretty cute!


----------



## kaeleigh

Purple simple 100's (SIZE 11) $336.90 includes shippind not Tax.

http://www.bluefly.com/index.jsp?PR...mc=Turn-_-$30_off-_-Fall_Accessories-_-728x90
Then promo code 3PRIVSALE7
Then check out here...
http://www.bluefly.com/index.jsp?PR..._mmc=247-_-10_off-_-Fall_Accessories-_-728x90


----------



## purse4u

Ooh, great price on those simples! Wish they were my size, I've been so into purple lately! 

Love this blue color, wouldnt they be so pretty with a dress?  SZ 37.5  $299 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=270295701813&Category=63889null&_trksid=p3907.m29


----------



## more_CHOOS

heat97 said:


> Black Patent Wallis in alot of sizes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1225218969840&ev19=4:6


 
I want these so bad!  So sad, none in my size!!!


----------



## evolkatie

Olive green suede Lady Gres bin $475!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lolitablue

evolkatie said:


> Olive green suede Lady Gres bin $475!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-LADY-GRES-38-8-Suede-Olive-Green_W0QQitemZ320315451365QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Looks like a great price to me!!


----------



## glammm

^ from sale seller

magenta pigalle 120

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

$325BIN

but the soles are marked with HUGE numbers..wtf?

to the seller [whos a tpfr]-----I would suggest noting in the auction that this is the case, otherwise a buyer who dosent pay attention may give problems when they get them and flip them upside down to see a serial number splatterd on the bottom lol


----------



## laureenthemean

Black patent Decolletes size 39, $325 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## FabulousDiva

evolkatie said:


> Olive green suede Lady Gres bin $475!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-LADY-GRES-38-8-Suede-Olive-Green_W0QQitemZ320315451365QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

These are mine!  I hate to let these go, I LOVE them, but they are too snug, and I have come to grips with the fact that my feet will not shrink!


----------



## FabulousDiva

glammm said:


> ^ from sale seller
> 
> magenta pigalle 120
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-MAGENTA-PIGALLE-120-38-5-8-5_W0QQitemZ320315453486QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> $325BIN
> 
> but the soles are marked with HUGE numbers..wtf?
> 
> to the seller [whos a tpfr]-----I would suggest noting in the auction that this is the case, otherwise a buyer who dosent pay attention may give problems when they get them and flip them upside down to see a serial number splatterd on the bottom lol


 

These are mine too.  I thought about noting it in the auction, may be I will revise to let the seller know.  I think associates do this for commission purposes...  It will wear off once worn, but I think I will take your suggestions.  Thanks.


----------



## funandsun

kaeleigh said:


> Purple simple 100's (SIZE 11) $336.90 includes shippind not Tax.
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/index.jsp?PR...mc=Turn-_-$30_off-_-Fall_Accessories-_-728x90
> Then promo code 3PRIVSALE7
> Then check out here...
> http://www.bluefly.com/index.jsp?PR..._mmc=247-_-10_off-_-Fall_Accessories-_-728x90


 
Wahhh!  They're gone!  That's what I get for going to the gym this morning!


----------



## more_CHOOS

FabulousDiva said:


> These are mine too. I thought about noting it in the auction, may be I will revise to let the seller know. I think associates do this for commission purposes... It will wear off once worn, but I think I will take your suggestions. Thanks.


 
You can actuallly use Googone to get the numbers removed.  I have done this on ALL my CL's and works like a charm...no damage to the shoes at all!!!


----------



## kaeleigh

funandsun said:


> Wahhh! They're gone! That's what I get for going to the gym this morning!


 
I think if they just say currently unavailable someone has them in their shopping bag. Once sold I think the picture goes away, I'll keep checking for you.
sorry now gone


----------



## JuneHawk

evolkatie said:


> Olive green suede Lady Gres bin $475!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-LADY-GRES-38-8-Suede-Olive-Green_W0QQitemZ320315451365QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



That black sole is such a turn off for me, otherwise I'd get the shoes.


----------



## rdgldy

I wouldn't let that bother me.  They are a really good price, esp. with the live.com discount.  You still see the red as you walk.


----------



## noah8077

And you wouldn't have to worry about slipping!


----------



## goodmornin

I think you can get them replaced with the vibram!


----------



## LavenderIce

ITA with all the ladies here.  I'd be all over them if they were my size.


----------



## kaeleigh

funandsun said:


> Wahhh! They're gone! That's what I get for going to the gym this morning!


 
*Funandsun*....They are back up!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I hope she got them! They're gone...


----------



## funandsun

Thanks Kaeleigh for letting me know they came back up but I've decided to pass...  I tried and tried but I couldn't get the discounts to take them under $400.00.  Oh well, back to stalking evilBay with the live discount!!


----------



## kaeleigh

funandsun said:


> Thanks Kaeleigh for letting me know they came back up but I've decided to pass... I tried and tried but I couldn't get the discounts to take them under $400.00. Oh well, back to stalking evilBay with the live discount!!


 
That stinks! I wish there was a way I could save in my cart and then just send you the link. It wouldn't work.... I did try


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ok ok so who won these!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120324040290&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002 ... i of course totally forgot they were ending today oops.


----------



## evolkatie

Omg those went cheeeap!!


----------



## taydev

hello everyone. im new to the cl obsession and i've gotten my shoes online so far. do the online stores have good sales? if so when are they?  i have a few items in my online cart but of course waiting for a sale! i also would like to go to the boutiques because they offer much more variety but i have to plan a 3 hr driving trip to houston or pray that my job sends me somwhere near nyc!if there are any sales in houston please someone let me know. thanks


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

The sales in Houston should be the middle of next month.


----------



## Chins4

Black patent Helmuts 38.5 BIN $450
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## keya

wow, I can't believe that the sequined Decolletes went so cheap! I wish they were my size!


----------



## lovely&amazing

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Patent-Leather-Helmut-38-5_W0QQitemZ190263879829QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190263879829&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

This is a knife in my heart every time I see them...


----------



## lolitablue

lovely&amazing said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Patent-Leather-Helmut-38-5_W0QQitemZ190263879829QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190263879829&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> This is a knife in my heart every time I see them...


 
Why, aren't they your size?


----------



## laureenthemean

Aw, I would buy those Helmuts if they were half a size smaller...


----------



## lovely&amazing

lolitablue said:


> Why, aren't they your size?


 
I wish.  I need a 38 or 38.5.


----------



## noah8077

Aren't those a 38.5?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think she meant 37.5.


----------



## noah8077

Oh, I was confused for a minute!  Thanks laureen!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Oh, Crap...I'm confusing everyone because I meant to attach this link...sorry y'all
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0860&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## noah8077

Ah, so I am not losing my mind!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Nope. I'm losing mine. Slowly.


----------



## lolitablue

lovely&amazing said:


> Nope. I'm losing mine. Slowly.


 
Oh, I hear you!! I am the one who may need those 38.5 helmuts b/c I am a CL 39.5 and they run large, right?

I am losing my mind over those, too!  I am concern that the toe box may be a tad unforgiving since I have wide feet.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Get them!  I think the Helmuts are actually very forgiving for wide feet.


----------



## LavenderIce

They are forgiving for wide feet:


----------



## rdgldy

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...40:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ebayphotohosting

cute chocolate brown sixties-a little bit of wear,but $8.99 starting price!


----------



## lovely&amazing

lolitablue said:


> Oh, I hear you!! I am the one who may need those 38.5 helmuts b/c I am a CL 39.5 and they run large, right?
> 
> I am losing my mind over those, too! I am concern that the toe box may be a tad unforgiving since I have wide feet.


 
GET THEM!!!


----------



## purse4u

Pink Very Noeuds $550 BIN - $412 w/ live discount!  Sz 39

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ies%26_fvi%3D1


----------



## lovely&amazing

python VP's 39 BIN $360
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-peep-toe-size-39_W0QQitemZ260309928437QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260309928437&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## goodmornin

^^.. these look temptinggg!!

even though I'm probably the exact same size as the seller and she said she found them too loose..


----------



## heat97

omg why oh why cant those be 2 sizes smaller


----------



## lolitablue

Wow, I so wish that they were my size!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

man they just need to be a little bigger


----------



## rdgldy

glad I need a 1/2 bigger-on a ban for real!


----------



## JetSetGo!

kaeleigh said:


> Purple simple 100's (SIZE 11) $336.90 includes shippind not Tax.
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/index.jsp?PR...mc=Turn-_-$30_off-_-Fall_Accessories-_-728x90
> Then promo code 3PRIVSALE7
> Then check out here...
> http://www.bluefly.com/index.jsp?PR..._mmc=247-_-10_off-_-Fall_Accessories-_-728x90



These are back up! I think they are 85s though (3.5")


----------



## heat97

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731

Robocop Size 38


----------



## evolkatie

http://cgi.ebay.com/SUPER-SEXY-AND-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

38.5 New Simples Black Suede BIN $295!!!


----------



## rubyshoesday

OMG Half a size larger and I would be all over these... 



lovely&amazing said:


> python VP's 39 BIN $360
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-peep-toe-size-39_W0QQitemZ260309928437QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260309928437&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Stinas

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ok ok so who won these!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120324040290&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002 ... i of course totally forgot they were ending today oops.



That would be me


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Stinas, congrats!!! I can't wait to see modeling pics!!! They are so pretty and such a great deal!!!


----------



## Stinas

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Stinas, congrats!!! I can't wait to see modeling pics!!! They are so pretty and such a great deal!!!



I never seen that color before.....its perfect because im trying to add color to my collection.  I actually need a 39 in them, but my copper ones are same size & I just put two moleskins in them and they were perfect.
Im TOTALLY on a serious ban now.  Trying to get rid of my Veee & Pigalle Finzi now before I can get something else.


----------



## jh4200

Oh Stinas, congrats - the color is just beautiful.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ohh i'm so glad someone from here got them! 

congrats stinas!


----------



## noah8077

Yay!  I was hoping one of you would get them, they are so pretty.  You have sparklies all over the place now!


----------



## more_CHOOS

haute serrure sz 39 BIN $250

TPF'er?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-HAUTE-SERRURE-cork-slingback-39-EUC_W0QQitemZ260309984286QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260309984286&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## carlinha

stinas, i am so glad you got those beauties!!!!  

and somebody, FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, get those black patent helmuts... i DREAM of them... if only i could make my foot grow 4 whole sizes!!!1


----------



## Stinas

noah8077 said:


> Yay!  I was hoping one of you would get them, they are so pretty.  You have sparklies all over the place now!


Im the sparkle queen!

Thanks everyone!  I cant wait to get them.  Im sooo excited.  Ive never seen anyone have this color on TPF.


----------



## Stinas

Someone NEEDS to get these!!!  
Size 35


----------



## Stinas

Lady Gres - Size 38 




Rope boots - Mustard - Size 37.5




Decollete - Size 38 - Black patent



NP - Black w/Pewter Tip - Size 41




Ron Ron 100 - Black Patent - Size 37.5


----------



## Stinas

Helmut - Size 36 - Black Kid 




Black - Size 39




Rolando - Bronze - Size 41 - TPFer!!!!




Ariella Leopard Boots - Size 39.5




Cute Platform Sandal older style - Size 39




Simple 100 - Size 35




Decollete - Size 39.5


----------



## Stinas

Bourge Zeppa Black Suede Boots - Size 35





Miss Marple? - Size 36


----------



## hlp_28

I just died.....  this is so gorgeous !!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## kuromi-chan

Stinas said:


> That would be me



OMG!  congrats stinas!  and what a great deal too!  that aqua color is TDF!   can't wait for those modeling pics!


----------



## sara999

all these great deals and none in my size!


----------



## ylime

lovely&amazing said:


> python VP's 39 BIN $360
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-peep-toe-size-39_W0QQitemZ260309928437QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260309928437&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Are these whipsnake or python? I could never tell the difference between the two.


----------



## heat97

stinas they are gorgeous i can't wait to see modeling pics!!!!


----------



## heat97

ylime said:


> Are these whipsnake or python? I could never tell the difference between the two.


 
i think whipsnake.


----------



## rdgldy

hlp_28 said:


> I just died.....  this is so gorgeous !!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PYTHON-NEW-SIMPLE-PUMP-SHOES-36-5_W0QQitemZ370106672631QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item370106672631&_trkparms=72%3A1208%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



word has it CL Horatio has them, and cheaper!


----------



## LavenderIce

ylime said:


> Are these whipsnake or python? I could never tell the difference between the two.


 
It's definitely whipsnake.  They were sold in Cali and Cali is not allowed to sell python.


----------



## keya

Stinas, I can't wait to see modeling pics!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Champagne Eugenies on NAP, sizes 39 and 40 left!
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...e134TNG051108-_-WhatsNewAmMon-_-WhatsNewAmMon


----------



## corsie

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200270423316&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:SG:1123
Black Simples 100, used

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:sg
Bronze Simples 100, new with imperfections


----------



## sneezz

Stinas said:


> Someone NEEDS to get these!!!
> Size 35



  Gorgeous!  I need to add these to my watch list!  I wonder if my small feet can fit into these...


----------



## b00mbaka

Im so glad there are so many people in this forum with small feet! Less people for me to ! LOL j/k


----------



## Marbella

laureenthemean said:


> Champagne Eugenies on NAP, sizes 39 and 40 left!
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...e134TNG051108-_-WhatsNewAmMon-_-WhatsNewAmMon


 


Oh my gawsh. Those are dream shoes!!! Fit for a princess!!!! *drool*


----------



## ilovemylilo

*CL Architek*
*Size:  37*
*Starting Bid:  299.99*
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-Christian-Louboutin-Architek-Sz-37-BN-770_W0QQitemZ250319766458QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250319766458&_trkparms=72%3A1418%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## corsie

Aw if only those Architeks are a size smaller.


----------



## Stinas

Rolando - Satin - Taupe - Size 37.5 - Can easily be dyed any color...another TPFer took the plundge & it came out amazing!




Marilou - Size 40.5 - Brown - TPFer!


----------



## noah8077

Darn Rolandos!  I want those and would dye them red, but why must they be Roloandos?


----------



## Stinas

^^ooooo Red....good idea!  Too bad they are not my size


----------



## more_CHOOS

(used) Tortoise VPs BIN $250

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Patent-Tortoise-Pumps-41_W0QQitemZ200271173237QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200271173237&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## techie81

If only they were my size!!!  I'd dye them the green from laureen's Pigalles!


----------



## keya

Fuchsia suede Rolandos, size 40, BIN $599.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lulabee

^^UH OH!! These are my size....is the live.com discount still up?


----------



## jh4200

Yes, it's 25%.


----------



## lulabee

^^ush:You are supposed to say, no and it's never coming back either!


----------



## noah8077

Buy them!


----------



## heat97

get em!!!


----------



## surlygirl

They're gorgeous, lulabee!


----------



## lulabee

OOOOO NOOOO now I'm the target of all your shameless enabling! Going to sweet talk DH!


----------



## keya

get them! I would if they were my size


----------



## Chins4

keya said:


> Fuchsia suede Rolandos, size 40, BIN $599.99
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-FUSCHIA-SUEDE-ROLANDO-Pump-40_W0QQitemZ350120508818QQihZ022QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Why couldn't these be a 37? The Shoe Gods are so cruel


----------



## archygirl

get them!!!!!! They are beautiful. Wish they were my size (why is there never a 39.5 in Rolandos around?


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude VP w/ nude tip, size 39 (from tPFer)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_730wt_0


----------



## mistyknightwin

more_CHOOS said:


> (used) Tortoise VPs BIN $250
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Patent-Tortoise-Pumps-41_W0QQitemZ200271173237QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200271173237&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 Dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmitt! why did I decide to do work!!! I wanted these!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

GIFT828 at Bluefly gets an extra $20 off of $100 or more.

On one of the flyers sent with my VCs it says Bluefly add new arrivals everyday at 6:31am. Has anyone paid attention to that?


----------



## bellezza

jimmyshoogirl said:


> GIFT828 at Bluefly gets an extra $20 off of $100 or more.
> 
> On one of the flyers sent with my VCs it says Bluefly add new arrivals everyday at 6:31am. Has anyone paid attention to that?





ooh this thread is amazing! thank you ladies!!

yes, i knew that about bluefly. i always get on and shop bluefly every weekday morning because they are always adding new items! also, if you buy then, you are more likely to buy it when it's available in your size.


----------



## Chins4

Grey suede LG sz37.5 starting bid £200
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## 8seventeen19

Chins4 said:


> Grey suede LG sz37.5 starting bid £200
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318



  

CL Gods are not with me today....


----------



## laureenthemean

Gold Miminette, size 40 (great price, especially with cash back)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...6444&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_1422wt_0


----------



## noah8077

These are pretty:



http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## rdgldy

cute


----------



## rainyjewels

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

black suede NPs, sz 40, BIN $549

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-RED-P...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

red patent joli neouds, sz 40, BIN $399

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

yellow patent joli neouds, sz 39.5, BIN $475


----------



## evolkatie

Hmmm... Those lady gres are my size...


----------



## LavenderIce

Katie, in your siggy it says ANY COLOR.    It's too big for me.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Ugh, you LUCKY girl. Those are one of my UHG!!!


----------



## evolkatie

I know! if the seller ships to the US maybe i will win them lol


----------



## Stinas

Lady Greys - Size 37.5 - Pewter!


----------



## corsie

Size 35 Green Satin Decolstrass!


----------



## kuromi-chan

^^gorgeous!!!    i wish these were my size!


----------



## heat97

i need those in ivory in a 36 .5 for my wedding shoes


----------



## Milana

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...-platform-sandals/SEARCH/301755301/detail.fly privatita on bluefly


----------



## meggyg8r

corsie said:


> Size 35 Green Satin Decolstrass!


 
Oh thank god those aren't even close to my size or I'd have a tough time staying away... gorgeous!


----------



## laureenthemean

Jeweled Alti Pump (similar to Eugenie)


----------



## sara999

that's what we have in london


----------



## Kamilla850

Laureen - I can't seem to find those on NAP, could you repost the link please.  Are they on the US or UK site?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ united kingdom

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33456


----------



## corsie

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....05718983&Category=63889null&_trksid=p3907.m29 

Looks orangey, UK seller


----------



## laureenthemean

Kamilla850 said:


> Laureen - I can't seem to find those on NAP, could you repost the link please.  Are they on the US or UK site?


They're on the UK site.  I think you have to go to NAP, change your location (click where it says "United States") on top, and then try the link again.  HTH!


----------



## evolkatie

Purple suede Rolandos 8.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

35.5 White Podiums cheap bin
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## compulsivepurse

Wow, the Jeweled Alti Pump is fit for a Queen!!  I love it!!!


----------



## noah8077

Is that a stain or just the pattern of the suede?


----------



## JuneHawk

noah8077 said:


> Is that a stain or just the pattern of the suede?




It just looks like the suede's pattern.  It doesn't look like a stain to me.


----------



## corsie

Low bid price! Size 37


----------



## keya

laureenthemean said:


> Jeweled Alti Pump (similar to Eugenie)



Oh wow!   but the price tag... aack! ush:


----------



## Chins4

Nude/Black Lace Pigalle 120s sz37

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Stinas

evolkatie said:


> Purple suede Rolandos 8.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes_W0QQitemZ270298055122QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## corsie

Chins4 said:


> Nude/Black Lace Pigalle 120s sz37
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Nude-Black-French-Lace-5-Heels_W0QQitemZ330283324723QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330283324723&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Wow what an awesome deal! I am so glad they are too big.


----------



## noah8077

Stinas said:


>


 

Are you getting those?


----------



## evolkatie

^^ haha I was going to ask too. Stinas is on a roll, first w/ the blue sequins, now the purples


----------



## Stinas

If the price is right....they are mine!  
Im on a ban, but not for colorful items...lol....OMG...im sooo bad.  I do need to sell 2 in order to allow myself to buy them.


----------



## noah8077

Geez I wish I were your size!


----------



## Stinas

They are a half size smaller than my bronze Rolandos, but I can smush my toes in there.  lol  Im going to wait until the last day of the auction.


----------



## funandsun

I would buy these but I live in California... They've been listed several times and the seller finally dropped the BIN back down to $599.  Size 41


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Can't you have python shipped to CA?


----------



## goodmornin

^^ what's wrong with wearing python in california??


----------



## ohNina

I purchased my Python simples from e-bay and I live in CA.  No problem.  I think they just can't be sold here.


----------



## funandsun

ohNina said:


> I purchased my Python simples from e-bay and I live in CA. No problem. I think they just can't be sold here.


 
Hmmm.  I thought they couldn't be shipped here at all.  I would think it would be the seller who would be liable but with my luck I'd end up being tossed in jail!  Maybe it's worth a try?


----------



## goodmornin

You should be fine =)

I have python and I live in California. They're not going to be checked through customs if its shipped domestically if that's what you're worried about =)


----------



## laureenthemean

funandsun, you're allowed to have it shipped here.  You're allowed to own it, just not allowed to sell/buy it here within the state.


----------



## ally143

Croc pump, not a good deal, but an exotic





Well, it's from barneys.com, so maybe they don't even have it in stock! Worth a try


----------



## 8seventeen19

You actually can't ship python to CA. Although, I do think you'll be ok with ebay


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hm, barneys.com ships python to CA, I've heard.


----------



## funandsun

Sometimes.  Size 41 BIN $265.00


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ boo i wish those were my size!


----------



## laureenthemean

These are cool, kinda like the Insectika/Armadillo version of the Yoyo (size 38):
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LouBo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## evolkatie

wow laureen, those look very cute


----------



## noah8077

These are cute.  38 from a Dallas millionaire.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## IslandSpice

JuneHawk said:


> It just looks like the suede's pattern. It doesn't look like a stain to me.


I am dying for these!!! Fingers crossed the price stays right.


----------



## lolitablue

noah8077 said:


> These are cute. 38 from a Dallas millionaire.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


 
LOL!


----------



## lilmissb

Just thought I'd post these *GORGEOUS* satin Rolandos. Unfortunately not my size!!!  

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...=200271268699&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=010


----------



## Chins4

Pink python Oh My Slings sz37 starting bid $100

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/850-Christian...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## shopping247

saks.com private sale for louboutins!

*http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...5524446193582&N=1553+1837&bmUID=1225960197902*


----------



## meggyg8r

http://cgi.ebay.com/1295-Christian-Louboutin-PYTHON-FONTANETE-Shoes-38_W0QQitemZ170276970357QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item170276970357&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Are these June's pics?

Otherwise, Python Fontanetes..


----------



## meggyg8r

Peacock Suede Decolletes, 39, $725 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Decollete-39-9-Suede-Dark-Teal_W0QQitemZ320316590986QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item320316590986&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## JuneHawk

meggyg8r said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/1295-Christian-Louboutin-PYTHON-FONTANETE-Shoes-38_W0QQitemZ170276970357QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item170276970357&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Are these June's pics?
> 
> Otherwise, Python Fontanetes..




They ARE my pictures and that is NOT the user I sold them to!  Now what?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

JuneHawk said:


> They ARE my pictures and that is NOT the user I sold them to! Now what?


 
report to ebay for stolen pics!!


----------



## lulabee

^^I reported them as well.


----------



## JuneHawk

I emailed the user telling them to remove the auction today or I would report them.  My husband thinks I should report them anyway.  I am a photographer so I take copyright infringement seriously!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

i'd report them anyway ... they deserve it


----------



## JuneHawk

ok, i reported them. it's not just the stolen pictures it's that they claim the shoes on the pictures are theirs and they are not the person I sold them to so it's just shady all around.


----------



## lulabee

^^ITA. There's some reason why she isn't using her own pics. I wonder what the shoes she's selling really look like.


----------



## lolitablue

Reported for stolen pictures.


----------



## meggyg8r

I just went to the page and they put up new pics.  June, those aren't yours, correct?

Edit:  the person you sold them to must have re-sold them to someone else is what I am guessing.  These babies have been around the block!


----------



## JuneHawk

No, those aren't my pictures, mine are clearly better   Ugh, I hope ebay does something about it.


----------



## jh4200

Oh June, what a shame.  Looks like your pics are gone though, thank goodness.


----------



## meggyg8r

Yeah, I could tell the quality of the photos was clearly lacking in this new set.


----------



## JuneHawk

This is the reply I got from the user
"Hey there, 
Take another look. It is my own pictures, of my own shoes. Made in my house, on my carpet!!!!"

:boxing:


----------



## more_CHOOS

CL sales at Saks Private sale

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...05A&N=1553+306418049+1837&Ns=P_306418049_sort


----------



## Leescah

JuneHawk said:


> This is the reply I got from the user
> "Hey there,
> Take another look. It is my own pictures, of my own shoes. Made in my house, on my carpet!!!!"
> 
> :boxing:


 


Do people think we're stupid?! The nerve!!!!! Just email them back and say "thanks at least for changing the photos, if not for being human enough to admit that you'd used someone else's photos in the first place"


----------



## JuneHawk

I replied : "yes, they are are now but you know there weren't before.  Have a nice day."


----------



## jh4200

Way to go June!


----------



## meggyg8r

good response.  What a jackass!


----------



## Stinas

JuneHawk said:


> I replied : "yes, they are are now but you know there weren't before. Have a nice day."


 I know how you feel June!!!
This has happened to me many times.  Some even with watermark!  Once on ioffer they were trying to sell my entire collection for $250! lol  It was an older pic that was on my bed.  Its weird, but its happened sooo many times now that it does not even amuse me anymore.  Its nice that we have our little community...so there can me a lot more of us reporting.


----------



## Chins4

Nude/black lace Yoyo Zeppa sz38

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...001&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-cnyi5Z8oScvsIG4AWBgmwQ


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ i LOVE that shoe!!


----------



## madamefifi

These are gorgeous!! They remind me of a pair of glittery silver pumps my Mom had back in the 60s.


http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SILV-DECO-PAILLETTES-PUMPS-SHOES-40_W0QQitemZ200271308040QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200271308040&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## laureenthemean

Peach satin slingbacks, size 40


----------



## BellaShoes

Stinas said:


> They are a half size smaller than my bronze Rolandos, but I can smush my toes in there. lol Im going to wait until the last day of the auction.


 
Stinas! How ever did you miss my purple rolandos??ush:


----------



## Stinas

BellaShoes said:


> Stinas! How ever did you miss my purple rolandos??ush:


I was being bad enough by buying your bronze ones...but now I regret it.  I just pre-ordered them in blue patent though & FINALLY got boots!!! lol  Im totally on a ban & need to sell a few pairs.


----------



## lilmissb

Stinas said:


> I was being bad enough by buying your bronze ones...but now I regret it.  I just pre-ordered them in blue patent though & FINALLY got boots!!! lol  Im totally on a ban & need to sell a few pairs.




OMG! Did you just mention *BLUE* *PATENT ROLANDOS*??? Where do you get those? What colour blue?


----------



## bellezza

lilmissb said:


> OMG! Did you just mention *BLUE* *PATENT ROLANDOS*??? Where do you get those? What colour blue?



if you want, some of the boutiques have been selling blue crocodile rolandos. they are kinda shiny and incredibly stunning. cheryl cole has a pair.


----------



## lilmissb

^^Wow wow wow!!! *bellezza*, I can't PM you but can you PM me with some pricing details? I just googled it and Victoria Beckham has some purple ones that go with her Birkin bag. I don't even know where I can get in touch with some boutiques in the US. 

I'm off to google.......


----------



## keya

^ They're about 5K


----------



## lilmissb

*HOLY SH*T!!!!!* 

Ok, they're off the menu for now. Geez! I  them though!  

Thanks keya.


----------



## Chins4

Grey suede LGs 37.5 £200 starting price - 30mins to go and NO BIDS!!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Chins4

Gorgeous (wedding?) shoe from reputable seller sz40

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Romantic-Chri...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## meggyg8r

Chins4 said:


> Gorgeous (wedding?) shoe from reputable seller sz40
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Romantic-Christian-Louboutin-Nude-Chou-Dorcet-Heels-40_W0QQitemZ200272600952QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200272600952&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 
Oh! I love these! They _would_ be great for a wedding!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

OMG!!! Those are beautiful!!! What are they called?


----------



## evolkatie

i want those lady gres but i cant  too many pairs coming in already....


----------



## evolkatie

okay they went for real cheap and I couldn't say no... this means my yellow LGs and mabe the babels will go back...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh no Katie!!! Well, I guess congrats!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Those grey ones are impossible to find! They're so gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## evolkatie

well this means I can return the yellow LGs, I wasn't so crazy about them and I've been thiniking about getting them dyed to EB... cept I can't tink of a way to dye yellow to blue... it just becomes green.

I probably wont keep the babels anyway cause I honestly doubt they would fit my calves. Plus I'm super short so boots look funny on me lol

thanks krystal


----------



## 8seventeen19

I'd give my arm for those grey ones! 

New Black Bibas 40





http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## 8seventeen19

Very Passementerie sz 38 $395 (6 days left though)
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## 8seventeen19

I haven't been over here in awhile so I hope this isn't a repeat..
Leopard YoYo Zeppas Sz 39.9 $153 (6 days left)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Malaya

Ladies Neiman marcus is having a private sale ! 40% off louboutins!
such as these 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...860015&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&parentId=


----------



## bellezza

keya said:


> ^ They're about 5K



thank you keya! i was in bed asleep.


----------



## angelsandsome

Here's some great deals if you are a size 41, made me ill
http://www.shophousingworks.com/


----------



## meggyg8r

shoeaddictklw said:


> I'd give my arm for those grey ones!
> 
> New Black Bibas 40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


 
Ever since I saw these on Asha I have been wanting a pair!!!  Think I can make my 37.5/38 work for them??? No? Yeah, me either..


----------



## noah8077

Size 35 



http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Chins4

evolkatie said:


> well this means I can return the yellow LGs, I wasn't so crazy about them and I've been thiniking about getting them dyed to EB... cept I can't tink of a way to dye yellow to blue... it just becomes green.
> 
> I probably wont keep the babels anyway cause I honestly doubt they would fit my calves. Plus I'm super short so boots look funny on me lol
> 
> thanks krystal


 
Congrats Katie  Glad they went to a TPFer :okay:


----------



## kaeleigh

Here are some shoes that I saw at Neiman Marcus last call in Orlando.










size 7 $391 and additional 20% off * I have never seen these before, very nice!





size 36.5 and 37 $250 and additional 20% off





size 36.5 $249 and additional 20% off





size 36 $222 black, white size 37.5 additional 20% off





size 36, 37.5, 38  $288 additional 20% off
They also had some magenta Pigalle size 10 or 11 sorry I don't remember the price.


----------



## noah8077

Size 37



http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## kaeleigh

More from NM last call Orlando





size 37 $333 and additional 20% off





size 37 $306 and additional 20% off





Blue size 37 $279 and additional 20% off





size 36 $229 and additional 20% off


----------



## laureenthemean

kaeleigh said:


> Here are some shoes that I saw at Neiman Marcus last call in Orlando.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> size 7 $391 and additional 20% off * I have never seen these before, very nice!



Oooh, those look like Castillanas, IIRC.


----------



## rdgldy

ok-what is IIRC


----------



## laureenthemean

^^IIRC = If I Remember Correctly.


----------



## rdgldy

duh!  thanks.


----------



## ylime

kaeleigh said:


> Here are some shoes that I saw at Neiman Marcus last call in Orlando.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> size 7 $391 and additional 20% off * I have never seen these before, very nice!



Love the look of these! But a size too small.


----------



## rdgldy

or is it the sevillana?


----------



## lolitablue

kaeleigh said:


> More from NM last call Orlando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> size 37 $333 and additional 20% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> size 37 $306 and additional 20% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue size 37 $279 and additional 20% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> size 36 $229 and additional 20% off


 
Kaeleigh!! Good job on finding those.  I never find any when I go.  None on my size but still great job!!


----------



## kaeleigh

I usually don't find anything either...very rare so I thought I'd post. I'm sure that they have other sizes, I'm a US 36.5 so I checked sizes 36-37.


----------



## laureenthemean

Black kid Declic 120, size 38.5, BIN $570
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318#ht_3733wt_0


----------



## I-shop

shoeaddictklw said:


> I haven't been over here in awhile so I hope this isn't a repeat..
> Leopard YoYo Zeppas Sz 39.9 $153 (6 days left)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-YoYo-Leopard-Shoe-Platform-Sz-9-5_W0QQitemZ180304695316QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item180304695316&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 
oh my..wish its 1 size smaller


----------



## bellezza

kaeleigh said:


> I usually don't find anything either...very rare so I thought I'd post. I'm sure that they have other sizes, I'm a US 36.5 so I checked sizes 36-37.




thank you!!


----------



## niccig

laureenthemean said:


> Black kid Declic 120, size 38.5, BIN $570
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Black-DECLIC-100-Pumps-38-5_W0QQitemZ200272893631QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200272893631&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318#ht_3733wt_0


 

Ohh, why oh why can't these be a half size smaller?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^ Because you are banned until the 29th! LOL!


----------



## niccig

Oh yeah....


----------



## bellezza

noah8077 said:


> Size 37
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318




oh my...these are stunning.  should i get these?


----------



## surlygirl




----------



## jimmyshoogirl

But of course you should bella!

LOL! Surly you really are putting in your enabling work today, huh?!


----------



## bellezza

hahaha!  but i don't need them...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Suuure you doooo!! Hehe. Wait, aren't you CCLO?


----------



## bellezza

hehe. 

um...no?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hmmm...


----------



## bellezza

lol! 

well, there are pairs i really, really want and have been wanting for a while, so maybe not. i'll hold of and wait until my favorite pairs are available.


----------



## surlygirl

:shame:

I'm just trying to give the people what they want! Should you buy that beautiful, purple satin CL? Should you give that lovely shoe a home? Should you treat yourself to a stunning piece of art that you just happen to wear on your feet?

If that's wrong, then I don't want to be right! LOL! I'm in such a weird mood today!


----------



## kuromi-chan

Bronze paillette (spelling?) / sequins Decollete, size 36, BIN $399  
great w/ live.com cashback!  (if that's still going on)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1K-CHRISTIAN-LO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## bellezza

surlygirl said:


> :shame:
> 
> I'm just trying to give the people what they want! Should you buy that beautiful, purple satin CL? Should you give that lovely shoe a home? Should you treat yourself to a stunning piece of art that you just happen to wear on your feet?
> 
> If that's wrong, then I don't want to be right! LOL! I'm in such a weird mood today!




hahhaha but i want them so much too! yes, i want them, but then the next moment i remember how much i want a pair of boots...or a pair of lady gres. 

decisions, decisions...


----------



## surlygirl

It's tough, bellezza! I've been so distracted by the sale shoes and HTFs on eBay that I have completely ignored my CL wish list. It's hard to focus. I would keep an eye on those purple ones! They may go for a good price.


----------



## bellezza

yeah i think i'll think about it in a day or so when it's over, but i'm not sure it's going to happen, given there are two other non-louboutin pairs i'm wanting to buy as well. even though they are incredible and my size, i don't think it's going to happen. but, we'll see!


----------



## Princessmel22

Hey guys,
I am getting married in May and I want to buy some new CL's for my wedding.  Any suggestions of good bridal-ish shoes?  I was hoping for a peep toe and something in the silver family so I can wear them many more times.  Oh, and less than $1000.
Thanks


----------



## CLGirl

I wore the champus in Ivory to my wedding, however they are a little bit of a lower heel.  I would love the Eugenie in Champagne for a wedding, but they are definetly over 1000.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

surlygirl said:


> :shame:
> 
> I'm just trying to give the people what they want! Should you buy that beautiful, purple satin CL? Should you give that lovely shoe a home? Should you treat yourself to a stunning piece of art that you just happen to wear on your feet?
> 
> *If that's wrong, then I don't want to be right! LOL! I'm in such a weird mood today! *


LOL! Are you still in a weird mood today my lovely?!


----------



## surlygirl

Good morning, sweetie!!! Absolutely ... I'm here and ready to enable. Or not. Just let me know what my girls need today!


----------



## noah8077

Guilty Free Barneys Shopping
$370 Size 38.5



http://www.barneys.com/Decollette/15901.6027,default,pd.html


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Well I will see you in the sales thread! LOL!


----------



## candyny

What do you all think of that Decollete?  I love the color.  My Barney's order shipped in the summer, but the Marilou sandal came damaged.


----------



## rubyshoesday

I vote for silver bling blings!



Princessmel22 said:


> Hey guys,
> I am getting married in May and I want to buy some new CL's for my wedding. Any suggestions of good bridal-ish shoes? I was hoping for a peep toe and something in the silver family so I can wear them many more times. Oh, and less than $1000.
> Thanks


----------



## noah8077

Size 37  BIN $399.99  $100 off with live.com



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330284247546

So Lovely, someone get them, I am on a ban!


----------



## LavenderIce

bellezza said:


> yeah i think i'll think about it in a day or so when it's over, but i'm not sure it's going to happen, given there are two other non-louboutin pairs i'm wanting to buy as well. even though they are incredible and my size, i don't think it's going to happen. but, we'll see!


 
belleza--FYI, that purple satin pair you're eyeing?  Looks like it's got the last of the Pigalle 120, so if you're normally a 37 in CLs, you would probably need a 36 in that pair.  Someone will have to verify for sure, but in the pics, they looked like the Pigalle 120s to me...Maybe you can ask the seller for additional pics and stats of the shoe or if they remember the shoe name.


----------



## ledaatomica

I asked the seller regarding the purple satin 120s. They are indeed 120s but she doesnt know the style name.


----------



## rainyjewels

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/omg-footcandy-huge-sale-382760.html

go go go!


----------



## hlp_28

candyny said:


> What do you all think of that Decollete?  I love the color.  My Barney's order shipped in the summer, but the Marilou sandal came damaged.



Candy - The bronze decollete is really pretty. GO FOR IT!!!!


----------



## iimewii

Blue Gilttart Very Prive 38. Great Price with live.com ($426!!!)!!







http://cgi.ebay.com/OMG-ST-P-Blu-Ch...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

P.S. Not my aution.


----------



## iimewii

OMG Seller now has 40 and 39.5.  Sadly, not in my size or I would have grab them.  Just a great deal I would like to share!  Hopefully a TPF'er grabs them!

Blue Gilttart Very Prive 39.5 Great Price with live.com ($426!!!)!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/OMG-ST-P-Blu-Ch...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


Blue Gilttart Very Prive 40 Great Price with live.com ($426!!!)!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/OMG-ST-P-Blu-Ch...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262http://cgi.ebay.com/OMG-ST-P-Blu-Ch...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/search.jhtml?N=0&st=s&Ntt=louboutin&_requestid=21081

Looks like Bergdorf Goodman has some additional shoes on sale.


$605.50 lots of sizes.  Red, Black, and silver


$836.50 lots of sizes


$486.50 Lots of sizes


----------



## lilmissb

rainyjewels said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/omg-footcandy-huge-sale-382760.html
> 
> go go go!




Thanks rainyjewels!

Just picked up these gorgeous pigalles from Footcandy!!! Never intended to get pigalles but they were too pretty to resist! Should be with me within 2 weeks.


----------



## lolitablue

Lots of sale shoes from NM and Saks are starting to pop on the Evil bay, already.  Not at sale price, of course!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Yeah, I noticed that. Kinda disappointing.


----------



## bellezza

LavenderIce said:


> belleza--FYI, that purple satin pair you're eyeing?  Looks like it's got the last of the Pigalle 120, so if you're normally a 37 in CLs, you would probably need a 36 in that pair.  Someone will have to verify for sure, but in the pics, they looked like the Pigalle 120s to me...Maybe you can ask the seller for additional pics and stats of the shoe or if they remember the shoe name.




thank you, lavenderice and ledaatomica!


----------



## JRed

These python Pigalles have been relisted again.  If I can walk in 5 inch Pigalles, they'd be mine!  Size 39.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lilmissb

^JRed they're stunning! Not my size unfortunately, got a baby foot.


----------



## rainyjewels

iimewii said:


> OMG Seller now has 40 and 39.5.  Sadly, not in my size or I would have grab them.  Just a great deal I would like to share!  Hopefully a TPF'er grabs them!
> 
> Blue Gilttart Very Prive 39.5 Great Price with live.com ($426!!!)!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/OMG-ST-P-Blu-Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-BNIB-NR_W0QQitemZ140280691481QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
> 
> 
> Blue Gilttart Very Prive 40 Great Price with live.com ($426!!!)!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/OMG-ST-P-Blu-Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-BNIB-NR_W0QQitemZ130267823634QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262



great price! too bad i definitely don't need another pair of VPs...


----------



## JRed

I am a 39.5 in VP....  I wish I was eligible for live.com discounts!!!


----------



## bellezza

JRed said:


> I am a 39.5 in VP....  I wish I was eligible for live.com discounts!!!



eligible? what do you mean by eligible?


----------



## Noegirl05

I wanna get the vp's but I don't lniw how to do the live.com discount can someone please help me lol


----------



## lilmissb

^^I think live.com cashbacks are only valid for people in the US aren't they? What other conditions are attached to the cash back promo?


----------



## foxycleopatra

lilmissb said:


> ^^I think live.com cashbacks are only valid for people in the US aren't they? What other conditions are attached to the cash back promo?



Yes, US only OR if you can get a US IP address somehow (with services like Hide-My-IP/etc. you can pay a small fee to get a US IP and I've heard that that's how some overseas eBayers were able to take advantage of the Live.com promotion as well).


----------



## lilmissb

^ Ah ha! I am off to do that then. Brilliant internet people who enable us to cheat the system!!! Gotta love 'em. There's a pair of shoes I thought were a bit exp but with the 25% off or $200 back it suddenly becomes a whole more appealing!!!

Thanks foxycleopatra!


----------



## bellezza

ooh okay, thank you, foxycleopatra!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks foxycleopatra, that's something I have to check out as well!


----------



## LaDonna

$599.99 bin sz 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

i was trying to post the pic so then you could just click on that, but i don't know how.  could someone please tell me how to do it?  tia


----------



## LaDonna

i think these are so cute.  bin $149.99 sz 6.5


----------



## dreamdoll

noah8077 said:


> Size 37 BIN $399.99 $100 off with live.com
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330284247546
> 
> So Lovely, someone get them, I am on a ban!


 

*Noah*, Thanks for posting - I got them


----------



## tuvili

Hmm... thought I edited this!  Sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## tuvili

dreamdoll said:


> *Noah*, Thanks for posting - I got them



You are SO LUCKY!!!  I kept looking at them, saying to myself that it just wasn't fair that my feet are too small for them.....


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks *tuvili*...what size are you? 
I couldn't get my eyes off the amazing colour of the pythons, now I can't wait for them to arrive!!!


----------



## tuvili

dreamdoll said:


> Thanks *tuvili*...what size are you?
> I couldn't get my eyes off the amazing colour of the pythons, now I can't wait for them to arrive!!!



Somewhere around 35.5 to 36.5.  I just couldn't take a chance that they wouldn't fit.  Congrats!


----------



## dreamdoll

tuvili said:


> Somewhere around 35.5 to 36.5. I just couldn't take a chance that they wouldn't fit. Congrats!


 
Thanks! There were some nice shoes in your size not too long ago - keep checking in


----------



## noah8077

dreamdoll said:


> *Noah*, Thanks for posting - I got them


 

I saw that you got them!  Congrats!  They are so pretty!  Thank you for getting them, do they would stop taunting me.


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks *Noah*, the colour is amazing on the pythons! I agree, v pretty! The rate I'm going, I might have to check into CCLO soon...


----------



## noah8077

^Heehee I just dropped out yesterday!


----------



## dreamdoll

O wow, what did you get?


----------



## noah8077

Teal C'est moi


----------



## dreamdoll

Nice, the c'est mois in teal are gorgeous! Do post pics when you get them!


----------



## noah8077

Thanks I will!


----------



## Dancing_Queen

noah8077 said:


> Teal C'est moi


 
I would love to get those too! Any idea how they run? I'm usually a US8, 38.5 in VPs, 39 in patent decollete. Narrow-ish feet that are pretty flat (I do not have a high arch). TIA!


----------



## noah8077

I am a size 7 and I ordered size 38, but I don't know how they will fit.  The person I spoke to at footcandy said the opening to the shoe is tight, so a narrow foot will probably work better for this style.


----------



## heat97

^^^^^oohh noah i cant wait to see!!


----------



## noah8077

Heat how are the rolandos?


----------



## heat97

^^^ still stretching them lol


----------



## lovely&amazing

these are gorgeous! Size 39 BIN $150

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270299791740&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017


----------



## LavenderIce

Plum velvet Bibas size 40:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130267938078&sspagename=ADME%3AB%3ASS%3AUS%3A1123&viewitem=&salenotsupported

Why or why not a 37??


----------



## Chins4

Took the words right out of my mouth Lav


----------



## Chins4

Teal Stevas sz38 BIn $499
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## omnivore

iimewii said:


> Blue Gilttart Very Prive 38. Great Price with live.com ($426!!!)!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/OMG-ST-P-Blu-Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-BNIB-NR_W0QQitemZ130267771561QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
> 
> P.S. Not my aution.


 

Thanks *iimewii, *I got it!


----------



## LavenderIce

For someone with tiny feet--wine patent Rolando 34.5:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...QQptZUSQ5fWomenQ5fsQ5fShoesQQsalenotsupported


----------



## ledaatomica

So anyone have any idea why there is such a barage of Bibas on ebay in these large sizes? Those are so pretty Lav. 

I am currently just drooling over those stevas.. ah too many choices this week and a serious lack of decision making on my part.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I wish those Stevas were 1/2 size larger!


----------



## Noegirl05

I just won these

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270296765956


----------



## Chins4

Congrats Noe! I ws just checking out theses midnight blue Decolstrass from the same seller (before I remembered I needed Helmut sizing)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...rkparms=algo=CRX&its=S%2BI&itu=UCI%2BSI&otn=4


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Nice!  What a steal!


----------



## Noegirl05

I think I am CCLO dropout now but what a good deal huh!!!! I am soooo excited and they will go with sooo much!


----------



## LavenderIce

Excellent deal Noe.


----------



## more_CHOOS

So pretty.  Size 37 $199

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270300285840


----------



## more_CHOOS

and these.  Size 35 (but probably runs big?)

$199 no bids, only 7 mins left


----------



## rdgldy

lovely shoes, noe!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

more_CHOOS said:


> So pretty. Size 37 $199
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270300285840


 

OMG I just sold my black pair last week because they were 1/2 size too big for me!!! These are my correct size- how exciting!


----------



## more_CHOOS

it was meant to be...


----------



## heat97

more_CHOOS said:


> and these. Size 35 (but probably runs big?)
> 
> $199 no bids, only 7 mins left


 
how big would you say these run?


----------



## jh4200

I went a half a size down in them.


----------



## rainyjewels

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

bronze greasepaint pigalles 120, sz 40, starting bid $299, BIN $649


----------



## lilmissb

^^*SMOKING!* Pity I'm on the opposite end of sizing!  A good thing as I've just bought the silver grease ones!


----------



## evolkatie

very pretty and unique! Don't think I've ever seen those before


----------



## jh4200

Don't know if anyone is looking for these, but I returned a pair of black pigalle 100s to Saks Philadelphia (Bala Cynwyd) this afternoon.


----------



## rdgldy

http://www.distractionsaspen.com/aboutus.php

louboutins on sale-check it out!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Why do those Horatios and O My Slings have to be 38s and not 38.5s?!?


----------



## lolitablue

Oh my! I smell trouble here with those Architeks!!


----------



## rainyjewels

is that site authentic..? just making sure hehe

oh man those python horatios...why only 38??


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ ditto to that!


----------



## surlygirl

Those o my slings are so cute! Love the print.


----------



## compulsivepurse

rainyjewels said:


> is that site authentic..? just making sure hehe
> 
> oh man those python horatios...why only 38??


 
Yes, Imeldas is a Brick and Mortar store in Aspen, CO.  They must have changed the name of the site because it used to be imeldasaspen.com


----------



## omnivore

Oh~~~
I just placed an order for the Horatios.
I am so stick to my cell phone until they contact me to complete the order.
Hope it is not like Barneys where "in stock" means "NOT in stock".


----------



## evolkatie

I really like the blue glittart/karey looking simples on that site.


----------



## goodmornin

Whoa thank god notihng in my size


----------



## My Purse Addiction

omnivore said:


> Oh~~~
> I just placed an order for the Horatios.
> I am so stick to my cell phone until they contact me to complete the order.
> Hope it is not like Barneys where "in stock" means "NOT in stock".


 
Ooh I hope you get them!


----------



## omnivore

Thanks *My Purse Addiction,*
I am not supposed to buy another pair as several CLs I bought on sale are on the way. BUT, I am so willing to go over board with this particular horatios. Just love it. In fact, I cannot believe they have it in my size.


----------



## carlinha

rdgldy said:


> http://www.distractionsaspen.com/aboutus.php
> 
> louboutins on sale-check it out!



OMG GAHHHHHHHHHHHHH   
why are none of them my size??!?!?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Those Matadors are so cute in python.


----------



## evolkatie

These are pretty cheap.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Red anemones in 37. $850 BIN, would be pretty cheap w/ the live discount if its still available.

http://cgi.ebay.com/8-5-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

These are cute too! BIN $250


----------



## more_CHOOS

new at Saks $925


----------



## iimewii

omnivore said:


> Thanks *iimewii, *I got it!


 

Yah!!!!!! Please post pictures when you get them!!! I wish they were my size!


----------



## lilmissb

evolkatie said:


> I really like the blue glittart/karey looking simples on that site.




I second that! They're so pretty.


----------



## laureenthemean

Roccia python VP w/ red tip, size 40




My T-strap(?) size 40.5


----------



## 8seventeen19

I don't know if anyone posted these but I am sure a lot of ladies here are looking for them... 
Binoeud's!!!
Sz. 38.5 BIN ONLY $349


----------



## Chins4

Pink Gold Podium 41 BIn $399 (TPfer)
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-Christian...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## dreamdoll

laureenthemean said:


> Roccia python VP w/ red tip, size 40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My T-strap(?) size 40.5


 


Oh my why aren't those VPs in my size!!  someone should get them!!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Oh laureen you're killing me!!! Those python VP's are a UHG of mine. I SHOULD be on a ban but I need those!


----------



## LavenderIce

If the plum velvet Bibas, the Binoeuds and Podiums were a 37 they'd all be mine!


----------



## rainyjewels

OMG..........those python VPs!!!!!!!!!!! my size too!!! oh crap.


----------



## rubyshoesday

I'm getting those VPs!! Its on ladies.... LOL


----------



## sara999

NOT deals but HTF
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-VERY-PRIVE-TURTLE-PATENT-36_W0QQitemZ120328801909QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120328801909&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
tortoise VPs, 36 (weep weep...why not a 37!!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/8-CHRISTIAN-LOU...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318
wine ROLANDES, sz 36




interesting shoes

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318
roccia VP (£££££££££££££££££££££££), sz 36

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318
ivory jaws (£££) sz 36

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318
grey suede monicas, sz 37.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318
interesting looking strappy gold shoes, sz 38

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318
champagne abrosinas, sz 40 (beautiful wedding shoe!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-1K-Christia...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318
STUNNING sz 40s, 'sarah b'

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-1K-Christia...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318
pink python fontanetes (swoon!), sz 37

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318
teal satin VP, 39.5


----------



## Lady Vee

*Sara *are you trying to break me i'm a 36 and your amazing htf include the Jaws and the wine rolandes ahhhhhhhhhh.  I'm cutting up my card


----------



## sara999

haha sorry vee!!!

but SERIOUSLY! OH MY! SOMEONE BUY THESE ASAP!!!!! SUPER HTF! (why aren't they MY SIZWE!?E?WE>?SFEN)




sz 38


----------



## Chins4

^Dammit I want these shoes so badly!!!! 

But I have to size down for d'orsay, not up - these will never fit my sz37s


----------



## sara999

me too chins


----------



## dreamdoll

the Binoeud's are lovely - someone get them!!
where are the 37s! hmm...


----------



## sara999

trust me i'm looking for teh 37s myself and not finding anything worth reporting! lame!


----------



## ledaatomica

sara999 said:


> interesting shoes


 
gosh why so much for the Phraone? Maybe the b/g version is not as worthy of coveting as the nude one.


----------



## bugslife

Are the Privatitas made in nude with a rose gold heel and tip?  Also, are they worth 699.99 for a used pair?  

Thanks to anyone that can help..


----------



## lilmissb

I'm with you *Lady Vee*, I'm a 36-36.5 and it's killing me that I can't get those shoes!

I love the Jaws but I don't know that I can justify that much when my country will tax me 17.5% for it and then tax the whole thing inc shipping at 10%. That makes them US$1,927.75 which is roughly AU$2,877.24!!!!  All because our import limit is AU$1k. 

If only I lived in the US!


----------



## luxlover

Noegirl05 said:


> I just won these
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270296765956




congrats! good deal and these are so versatile. you can wear them with ANYTHING


----------



## morfoula

what a steal on those decolletes!


----------



## goodmornin

^^ I actually think there's another pair of those online!

hm.. i might bid on them!


----------



## morfoula

size 37!!!!!


----------



## morfoula

size 37


----------



## morfoula

steal!



sz 37 1/2


----------



## thoang0705

morfoula said:


> size 37!!!!!


 gorgeous!


----------



## laureenthemean

Turquoise Dominestrass and black Josephine, size 38, both for $875 OBO


----------



## ledaatomica

^ I keep saying I dont need anymore shoes and then I come here and see this. When will this end!  Why cant I just be satisfied?
Btw there have been some fab styles on ebay recently. Not like the desert in the summertime.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I know, I just love the Dominestrass in that color!  Striking.  Lucky (or not) for me, there isn't much in my size.


----------



## JuneHawk

laureenthemean said:


> Turquoise Dominestrass and black Josephine, size 38, both for $875 OBO



I want those Josephines! But not the other ones.


----------



## LaDonna

.


----------



## LaDonna

magenta pigalle 6.5 $399.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## bellezza

oh those red anemones could be mine...except i can't stand paying more than retail price!


----------



## compulsive

I wish I could fit my foot into those Magenta Pigalles


----------



## laureenthemean

bellezza said:


> oh those red anemones could be mine...except i can't stand paying more than retail price!



They're still below full retail.  You could make an offer, or use the live.com cash back to get a better deal.


----------



## noah8077

I would love the Anemones too (my size also).  What a Christmas party shoe they would be!


----------



## bellezza

laureenthemean said:


> They're still below full retail.  You could make an offer, or use the live.com cash back to get a better deal.



ooh i thought their retail price was 800! that's good to know though, thanks!

yeah, noah8077 - they'd be the life of a christmas party!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^The retail was $925.


----------



## bellezza

ooh wow, thank you! i had no idea it was that much. thanks!


----------



## Noegirl05

Green sequin decollete BIN 599
http://cgi.ebay.com/1035-Christian-LOUBOUTIN-DECOLLETE-SHOES-38-8-new_W0QQitemZ290274368125QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item290274368125&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Teal Decollete Zeppa BIN $350
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## goodmornin

OMG - apparently there was a 40% off sale at Kirna Zabete except the CLs are now all sold out =(


----------



## foxycleopatra

goodmornin said:


> OMG - apparently there was a 40% off sale at Kirna Zabete except the CLs are now all sold out =(



Kirna Zabete has never and does not carry CL's.  Perhaps you got it mixed up with some other store?  CL's are waaay too mainstream and overplayed-out of a designer brand for them to carry.  They feature mostly cult-favorite brands like Pierre Hardy, Rick Owens, Stella McCartney, Rodarte, Lanvin, Balenciaga clothing (no motorcycle bags as those are considered "passe" & too mainstream by the Kirna Zabete buyers now).


----------



## goodmornin

^^That's what I thought - I used to work next to Kirna Zabete and would go in there every week! 

But I just read on the Deals and Steals forum and someone said they scored some CLs on sale...???


----------



## rubyshoesday

I think these are lovely...

Nude Ruffled D'Orsay 
Size 40 NIB
BIN $699
http://cgi.ebay.com/Romantic-Christian-Louboutin-Nude-Chou-Dorcet-Heels-40_W0QQitemZ200272600952QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200272600952&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A3%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I love them!  Someone please get them, and don't forget the live.com cash back!


----------



## foxycleopatra

One of my favorite styles from 2004.....POMPADOUCE

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Lynn12

*laureen* - I think the Nude Ruffled D'Orsay are so sweet and girly!!!  The "Charlotte from SATC" side of me would soooooo love to get them.    However, I am already contemplating another "feminine" CL on ebay, and I should't even be considering BUYING right now!!!  ARRRGGGHHH



laureenthemean said:


> ^^I love them! Someone please get them, and don't forget the live.com cash back!


----------



## ledaatomica

ok this thead made me offically faint

ruffles, sparklies, feathers ... *sigh*

they arent my size although I am so eyeing those dominestrass and josephines! Maybe they can hang in there until I get back in town!


----------



## rubyshoesday

laureen- If I could get the cash back they would be mine, but I've already committed to those python VP's you posted! Oh yeah and I'm so freakin banned! haha


----------



## JuneHawk

foxycleopatra said:


> One of my favorite styles from 2004.....POMPADOUCE
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Pompadouce-Shoe_W0QQitemZ270300682243QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270300682243&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Phew!  I'm so glad those aren't my size!  As the page loaded I kept thinking "please please please don't be a 38!" LOL.  

On the other hand....why can't they be my size???


----------



## laureenthemean

Black suede Rolando, size 40.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Exquisite-Chris...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## rainyjewels

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

brown alligator simples, 40.5, $850


----------



## rdgldy

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...enameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported#ebayphotohosting  gorgeous green velvet biba size 41


----------



## rainyjewels

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318





python ariella talon boots, sz 40, BIN $1,699 - these are fierce and mildly creepy. i've never seen em before!


----------



## rainyjewels

rubyshoesday said:


> I'm getting those VPs!! Its on ladies.... LOL



ruby, after much internal turmoil, i've decided to give up on these...have been spending way too much money lately and i would never want to take a UHG away from such a lovely tpfer  you NEED to win these! they're SOOOO GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## funandsun

goodmornin said:


> ^^That's what I thought - I used to work next to Kirna Zabete and would go in there every week!
> 
> But I just read on the Deals and Steals forum and someone said they scored some CLs on sale...???


 
I think what the poster meant was that she wanted a jacket that was on sale but she couldn't afford it because she had just bought some Louboutins..not that Kirna Zabete sold them.


----------



## thoang0705

foxycleopatra said:


> One of my favorite styles from 2004.....POMPADOUCE
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


Those are   If I had somewhere to go, I'd snatch those up!


----------



## ashakes

rainyjewels said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PYTHON-ARIELLA-TALON-BOOTS-40-10_W0QQitemZ130268346481QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130268346481&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> python ariella talon boots, sz 40, BIN $1,699 - these are fierce and mildly creepy. i've never seen em before!


 

Another NM style I believe.   Yes I prefer the gray/white watersnake in the Alta Dama style.


----------



## Stinas

laureenthemean said:


> Roccia python VP w/ red tip, size 40


 Not my size or else they would be mine!!  I still want the original Roccias!


----------



## Stinas

rubyshoesday said:


> Oh laureen you're killing me!!! Those python VP's are a UHG of mine. I SHOULD be on a ban but I need those!



They are BEYOND cheap...if they are your size...buy them for the sake of many of us lol


rubyshoesday said:


> I'm getting those VPs!! Its on ladies.... LOL


Thank you!!!


----------



## sara999

love those pompadeuce...wish they were my size!! i can fit into the magenta pigalles but i don't get paid until the end of the month. someone make all the great sz 37 deals hold on until the 26th?


----------



## keya

rainyjewels said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PARIS-ALLIGATOR-PUMPS-SHOES-40-1-2_W0QQitemZ120331981711QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120331981711&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> brown alligator simples, 40.5, $850



Those aren't alligator, they're ostrich


----------



## evolkatie

MAD 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
decent BIN $550


----------



## TaishasMan

Anyone who's interested in the Babel Boot in a sz. 39 in black calf with the 100mm heel should contact me today, I might be ablet to hook that person up with the 40% off from NeimanMarcus.


----------



## kaeleigh

http://production.web.barneys.deman...-Site/default/Search-Show?q=louboutin&x=6&y=7

Barneys is showing new CL's on sale. Shoes are not listed on the sale page so.....Maybe the will ship Additional color's, and shoes are listed also looks like alot of sizes.


$595  

$340  

$450  

$330

$570 

$430 

$575

$575


----------



## rdgldy

thanks, Kaleigh!
Thankfully, nothing I'm interested in.

The pre-sale is tomorrow, so there should be more coming.


----------



## rdgldy

Stinas said:


> They are BEYOND cheap...if they are your size...buy them for the sake of many of us lol
> 
> Thank you!!!



my size?????????????


----------



## vuittonamour

has anyone posted these?? if so i apologize ahead of time, but someone snatch them up, they're GORGEOUS.






http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Very-Prive-Platform-Heels-39-5-New_W0QQitemZ280283788958QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item280283788958&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

size 39.5. if only they were smaller


----------



## candyny

Evolkie, Was so excited to see those Mad Marys.  I'm still a newbie, but that is my UHG.  Think I can make the 38.5 work, but what's up w/ the AA, narrow?  Also, I'm clueless bec. I didn't know they had a removable ankle strap?  The seller is fairly new, tho.  Don't know what to do.


----------



## mistyknightwin

rdgldy said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-GREEN-VELVET-BIBA-SHOES-41-10_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ63889QQihZ006QQitemZ160298045805QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported#ebayphotohosting gorgeous green velvet biba size 41


Awwww, these are so cute for XMAS and New Years!! I'm going to watch them like a HAWK hopefully no one does BIN!


----------



## purse4u

candyny said:


> Evolkie, Was so excited to see those Mad Marys. I'm still a newbie, but that is my UHG. Think I can make the 38.5 work, but what's up w/ the AA, narrow? Also, I'm clueless bec. I didn't know they had a removable ankle strap? The seller is fairly new, tho. Don't know what to do.


 
Hi candyny - I have these!  the MM came in 2 different versions I think - this one has an ankle strap & the straps are removable - there's also the mary jane version that has the strap coming over your foot.  They run like the rolando & the toe box is small/narrow maybe thats where the narrow description is coming from  I love them!  What's your "regular" cl size?


----------



## candyny

Hi Purse4u, Thanks for the help.  I'm 8 in the jolie noued d'orsay and 8.5 in the triclo.  My foot used to be on the narrowish side, but now I think it's just medium.  I guess I can e-mail the seller about the AA.  Still concerned bec. she only has 6 sales.


----------



## evolkatie

candyny - these are the Mad's instead of the Mady Marys. These are the ones that VB has but I think she wears them without the ankle strap.

The seller probably put AA for narrow since most designer shoes are designed for women with narrow feet but I'm sure if you have normal or narrow feet, they should still fit with maybe half size up from your reg size. Some people size up a whole size though.


----------



## candyny

Thanks, Evolkatie.   I know my foot/leg still looks good w/ a regular Mary Jane strap, not sure about an ankle strap.   I'm so torn bec. I'm dying for the MM but getting impatient.   Just e-mailed seller to find out if it is truly a AA or just described as narrow.   Is it impossible now to find the Mad Mary?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

candyny said:


> Thanks, Evolkatie. I know my foot/leg still looks good w/ a regular Mary Jane strap, not sure about an ankle strap. I'm so torn bec. I'm dying for the MM but getting impatient. Just e-mailed seller to find out if it is truly a AA or just described as narrow. Is it impossible now to find the Mad Mary?


 
some pairs pop up on ebay here or there but they are very few and far between... however if you don't like the ankle strap i think you should wait unless you want to wear them without it


----------



## candyny

You're right, NM...I would want to wear w/ strap.  Don't like the idea of that leather tab for the strap just hanging out on the back.  I guess I'll wait to hear from seller about the narrow width first.  If they are truly an AA shoe, def. won't work.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

evolkatie said:


> MAD
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-MAD-Mary-Studded-Heels_W0QQitemZ160298008440QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> decent BIN $550


 
just wanted to let anyone know who is interested in these that the size on the shoe is 39.5 since it is not in the listing :okay:


----------



## candyny

Thanks, NM, the seller just e-mailed me that they are not AA, she just described them as narrow and they are US 9.5.  Don't know why she listed it as 38.5.  Now I'm really wondering if I can make these work.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

candyny said:


> Thanks, NM, the seller just e-mailed me that they are not AA, she just described them as narrow and they are US 9.5. Don't know why she listed it as 38.5. Now I'm really wondering if I can make these work.


 
she listed them as 8.5 in the listing because since many people have to size up for these a 39.5 would fit someone who is an 8.5

at least i think that is what she was thinking


----------



## candyny

B, My pm going out isn't working.   Def. go for it.


----------



## Noegirl05

Man I wish I had the $ for those Mad's...


----------



## b00mbaka

Those mad are mine! Mine! MINE!!! 



candyny said:


> B, My pm going out isn't working. Def. go for it.


 
Thanks!!!! I got them 

That was such an impulse buy! I'll prob be kicking myself until I see them on my feet


----------



## purse4u

Yaay! I'm so happy a tpf'er got them!! Yippee Boom, youre going to love them shoe twin!


----------



## candyny

B, Thank you for the pm.  I wrote 5 to you and they only copied yours or wouldn't go.  I'm on an old home puter today.  Once you get them on your feet you are going to be soooo happy.  Pls post picts as I'm dying to see them in action as opposed to the Mad Mary.  What a great pre-x.mas/holiday gift to yourself!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks shoe twin 

Thank you again, candyny! I was so confused by the PMs! LOL! I was thinking, you were trying to tell me NOT to get them, so I kept waiting until I thought to look here! This better be my ONLY holiday gift to myself or I won't keep up with my signature and will have debt!


----------



## goodmornin

Yay!!!!

I had them on my watch list for a while but just couldn't decide whether or not to get them. Post pics when you get them!!


----------



## funandsun

These are a steal!  Size 38 Olive Green Lady Gres $450 BIN


----------



## compulsive

Those are beautiful but I don't wear peep toe/open toed shoes


----------



## b00mbaka

goodmornin said:


> Yay!!!!
> 
> I had them on my watch list for a while but just couldn't decide whether or not to get them. Post pics when you get them!!


 
Aww! Sorry, I didn't want to step on anyone's toes, that's why I PM'd candyny! If I had known you wanted them too, I would have waited a bit longer to give you time to think.


----------



## Lynn12

^^^Everyone is so considerate!!!  YEAH, boom I can't wait for modeling pics!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

** makes mental note: If I see b00m walking the streets of DC, trip her and ripe those Mad Mary's off** - LOL

b00m - you are quick, girlie.  Good buy


----------



## rdgldy




----------



## b00mbaka

:excl: Note to self: *RUN* don't walk whenever wearing my Mads! LOL


----------



## goodmornin

b00mbaka said:


> Aww! Sorry, I didn't want to step on anyone's toes, that's why I PM'd candyny! If I had known you wanted them too, I would have waited a bit longer to give you time to think.



hahah.. No Worries! I'd already had a day to think - if I really needed them and they were a half size smaller - I would have bought them on the spot!!

Get good wear out of them and get some modelling shotss!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Gold Body Double, size 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-L...trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318#ht_2846wt_0

Navy Miss Tack, size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo..._trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318#ht_500wt_0

Olive green suede Lady Gres, size 38, BIN $450
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo..._trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318#ht_500wt_0

Red patent Simple 100(?), size 37, BIN $300
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo..._trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318#ht_500wt_0


----------



## laureenthemean

A couple of things from barneys.com (more sale selections available):
Madeleine, size 40, $295
http://www.barneys.com/Madeleine/15901.6045,default,pd.html

Dickensera, sizes 5.5-7, 10.5, $340
http://www.barneys.com/Dickensera/15901.6015,default,pd.html


----------



## Stinas

rdgldy said:


> my size?????????????


I said IF....but if they are not, we can cry together lol


----------



## luxurina

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> just wanted to let anyone know who is interested in these that the size on the shoe is 39.5 since it is not in the listing :okay:


I wish I checked the purse blog earlier...They would have been mine!


----------



## luxurina

rubyshoesday said:


> I think these are lovely...
> 
> Nude Ruffled D'Orsay
> Size 40 NIB
> BIN $699
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Romantic-Christian-Louboutin-Nude-Chou-Dorcet-Heels-40_W0QQitemZ200272600952QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200272600952&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A3%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


Those are goegeous..I wish they were one size smaller


----------



## MKWMDA

Ohmygosh those are so pretty! I have never seen those.


----------



## canchan

do you guys think this auction seems legit? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130267425155

i am thinking of bidding but wondering why no one else has?


----------



## b00mbaka

canchan said:


> do you guys think this auction seems legit?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130267425155
> 
> i am thinking of bidding but wondering why no one else has?


 
You should probably post your question in the authenticate thread but it is VERY possible that everyone is waiting until the last minute to bid so that they aren't jacking up the price


----------



## luxurina

rdgldy said:


> http://www.distractionsaspen.com/aboutus.php
> 
> louboutins on sale-check it out!


Those Architek Very Prive are TDF and such a steal..too bad they're 2 sizes too big


----------



## rubyshoesday

LOL no problem.... I shouldn't, but it'll be a cold day in h3ll before I see them again in my size at that price. 

P.S. Thank you rainy!!! You're too sweet!




Stinas said:


> They are BEYOND cheap...if they are your size...buy them for the sake of many of us lol
> 
> Thank you!!!


----------



## funandsun

Size Left 38/right 38.5 Red Coxinelle $199 BIN
I have these in black and they're really comfortable.  If they were my size I'd buy these too!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those shoes are two different sizes, 38 and 38.5.


----------



## funandsun

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Those shoes are two different sizes, 38 and 38.5.


 
Thanks for catching that Laureen!  Sorry I missed it when I posted!


----------



## tuvili

I wish I could get two different sizes.  My right foot is a half size larger than my left.  Would make things a lot more comfy!


----------



## goodmornin

^^ I don't know how it would work for heels because larger sizes usually mean higher heels!


----------



## evolkatie

I really hope these are real as they are a great deal. I have bought from this seller before and the sheos were def authentic
bin 275
beige silver greasepaint? maybe they are pigalles?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ELEGANT-AND-SEX...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude patent Yoyo 110? size "7.5"
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO..._trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318#ht_500wt_0


----------



## laureenthemean

Blue glittart VP, size 40, BIN $558 (fantastic deal with live.com cash back, free shipping too)
http://cgi.ebay.com/OMG-ST-P-Blu-Ch...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## heat97

^^^^ why cant they be a 37


----------



## miceju

heat97 said:


> ^^^^ why cant they be a 37


 
Yep - my words... they're gorgeous!!!!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Teal C'est Moi 
$488 or BIN $548
Free Shipping to the US 
So correct me if I'm wrong, but they would be a great deal with live.com for any of you ladies in the U.S.

Size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/Beyond-Cute-Chr...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

and Size 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Beyond-Cute-Chr...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Same deal for these C'est Moi in black suede...

Size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Beyond-Cute-Chr...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/Beyond-Cute-Chr...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## rubyshoesday

Also from the same seller

Black astrakhan (sp?) Altadamas

$588 or BIN $658

Size 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/OMG-Hotest-Ev-C...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/OMG-Hotest-Ev-C...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## ceseeber

thank you for helping add to my collection. I just purchased these and now I have my first VP's....thank you!




laureenthemean said:


> Blue glittart VP, size 40, BIN $558 (fantastic deal with live.com cash back, free shipping too)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/OMG-ST-P-Blu-Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-BNIB-NR_W0QQitemZ130268595105QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130268595105&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## sara999

congrats!


----------



## Shopalicious

ceseeber said:


> thank you for helping add to my collection. I just purchased these and now I have my first VP's....thank you!



Congrats !! Ceseeber !! And thank you for saving me !!


----------



## Cerina

HTF: (I think... )

Ivory/Cream Jaws size 36 $1500 (expencive, but was someone looking for these? ) http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Black ponyhair altadama, 39,5 BIN $658 (haven't seen those before.) http://cgi.ebay.com/OMG-Hotest-Ev-C...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## bugslife

I just used the 3PRIVSALE7 code with the 10% off sale today at BLuefly if anyone is interested.  You have to clear your cookies first.


----------



## bugslife

^^^^ For a 25% off.


----------



## laureenthemean

ceseeber said:


> thank you for helping add to my collection. I just purchased these and now I have my first VP's....thank you!


Congrats!  These are such a gorgeous color.


----------



## evolkatie

Orlato Sixties 39.5 bin $375


----------



## funandsun

The Architeks on this site were originally listed incorrectly (I ordered them and when I called to pay today they told me they were 40.5's not 41's as originally listed).  They've updated the site and they're still available.
I spoke with Beth and she was very apologetic for the error and super nice.  Here's her number.  970-544-9946
http://www.distractionsaspen.com/shop/shopping.php?des_id=62


----------



## mistyknightwin

funandsun said:


> The Architeks on this site were originally listed incorrectly (I ordered them and when I called to pay today they told me they were 40.5's not 41's as originally listed). They've updated the site and they're still available.
> I spoke with Beth and she was very apologetic for the error and super nice. Here's her number. 970-544-9946
> http://www.distractionsaspen.com/shop/shopping.php?des_id=62


Fun, you are a US size 10 right? Thanks for the info! I was looking at them the other day wondering if I could fit them being a US size 10...


----------



## funandsun

mistyknightwin said:


> Fun, you are a US size 10 right? Thanks for the info! I was looking at them the other day wondering if I could fit them being a US size 10...


 
Yes, I am a US 10.  I just know I'd be safer with a 41 than a 40.5 and didn't want to chance it.  I had a feeling they were too good to be true when I placed the order...I'm not having much luck with the shopping gods these days!


----------



## mistyknightwin

funandsun said:


> Yes, I am a US 10. I just know I'd be safer with a 41 than a 40.5 and didn't want to chance it. I had a feeling they were too good to be true when I placed the order...I'm not having much luck with the shopping gods these days!


Awww, I feel your pain! I was looking at those VP's 2 but didn't want to chance it - And having your foot hanging over your slingbacks is not cute...lol

Oh check out the "show me the deals thread" lulu posted the listing of sale items for Nordstrom. I emailed the SA asking for our size in a few pairs....


----------



## funandsun

mistyknightwin said:


> Awww, I feel your pain! I was looking at those VP's 2 but didn't want to chance it - And having your foot hanging over your slingbacks is not cute...lol
> 
> Oh check out the "show me the deals thread" lulu posted the listing of sale items for Nordstrom. I emailed the SA asking for our size in a few pairs....


 
I'm heading to the thread right now!!! Thanks!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

funandsun said:


> Yes, I am a US 10. I just know I'd be safer with a 41 than a 40.5 and didn't want to chance it. I had a feeling they were too good to be true when I placed the order...I'm not having much luck with the shopping gods these days!


 
Sorry to hear this *Funandsun...*I have the same problem too being a US size 10. I tried on several pairs of CLs when I visited Vegas last weekend & I was a 41 in most of the comfortable styles (Simples, Armadillos) but I was definitely a 41.5 in the VP, Fontanete, Declic...etc. I am realizing 41.5 is not an easy size to come across...boo!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.barneys.com/Shoes/SHOES10,default,sc.html?prefn1=designer&prefv1=Christian%20Louboutin&start=0&sz=32

Barneys has additional shoes listed on sale today.


 Now $470 (size 6) someone Please...buy these. I love them!


----------



## rdgldy

evolkatie said:


> Orlato Sixties 39.5 bin $375


You know I am loving these!


----------



## Raffaluv

evolkatie said:


> Orlato Sixties 39.5 bin $375


 

Hey Ladies - Think these run like Helmuts? are they helmuts?  I love pony hair!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They're not Helmuts.  The cut is completely different.


----------



## rdgldy

They are sixties-they do not run like the helmuts, they run more or less TTS.  The heel is much lower and the cut is very different.


----------



## rdgldy

Please someone buy them or I will be forced to get them.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

rdgldy said:


> Please someone buy them or I will be forced to get them.


 
don't make me hit the BIN for you!  u need these


----------



## jh4200

She does not need them!!!!!  She already has leopard pony helmuts!  They're too close - back away from the keyboard, rdgldy!

(Sorry, going a little CCLO crazy there!)


----------



## rdgldy

I was actually seconds away from hitting the key about 5 minutes ago.  With the 25%, they are under $300 (and free shipping)..............they can be the backup for the helmuts LOL.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

jh4200 said:


> She does not need them!!!!! She already has leopard pony helmuts! They're too close - back away from the keyboard, rdgldy!
> 
> (Sorry, going a little CCLO crazy there!)


 
oh ... well in that case! ush: nope .. u don't need them!


----------



## evolkatie

I'm going to enable. GET THEM! I know you have a few pairs of sixties and it's clear that you love the shoe. If the shoe fits, buy them in every color!


----------



## rdgldy

hmmmmm......just what I was thinking too!   Maybe I'll wait a little while and see.......


----------



## noah8077

Is anyone on here bidding on these?  I am eyeing them too but wanted to see.


----------



## funandsun

rdgldy said:


> hmmmmm......just what I was thinking too! Maybe I'll wait a little while and see.......


 
Wait for what???? Until someone else buys them out from under you?????
(sorry...I just had to get into the mix)


----------



## rdgldy

very pretty-aren't you sweet, asking everyone first.  Go ahead and get them!


----------



## evolkatie

get them noah, if they were clichy's i would fight you


----------



## more_CHOOS

kaeleigh said:


> http://www.barneys.com/Shoes/SHOES1...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=0&sz=32
> 
> Barneys has additional shoes listed on sale today.
> 
> 
> Now $470 (size 6) someone Please...buy these. I love them!


 
eek!  I just bought the lilac ones on NM.com, but would much rather prefer the dark purple!  Oh well, 36 would have been too big!


----------



## noah8077

I am waiting for seller to send more pictures.


----------



## kaeleigh

noah8077 said:


> I am waiting for seller to send more pictures.


 
The Live discount is still 25% Great deal.
I have them in my watch items, please buy them. I am trying to be good since I have to go to Atlanta, Naples, and Miami next week. I know that I will buy too many shoes then. LOL
 "Wait..... did I just say too many shoes?" What is wrong with me?


----------



## noah8077

Heehee never too many.  I need to think a little.  DH won't be too happy if I buy another pair!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

kaeleigh said:


> http://www.barneys.com/Shoes/SHOES1...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=0&sz=32
> 
> Barneys has additional shoes listed on sale today.
> 
> 
> Now $470 (size 6) someone Please...buy these. I love them!



Aww ish! How in the heck did I miss these?!


----------



## bagpunk

i almost BIN a pair, if not for the height... 
they are fabric i think. shimmery fabric which apparently looks like raw silk...




evolkatie said:


> I really hope these are real as they are a great deal. I have bought from this seller before and the sheos were def authentic
> bin 275
> beige silver greasepaint? maybe they are pigalles?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ELEGANT-AND-SEX...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ohhh shiny!!

BIN 489.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PARTY-SHOES-NWB-SIZE-37-5_W0QQitemZ120333074410QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120333074410&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Those shoes keep teasing me. They show up in everything BUT my size!


----------



## evolkatie

they're my size and i loved tehm when I tried them on. Except I am totallyy banned


----------



## heat97

noah get them you need something to replace the rolando's  (still stretching almost there lol)


----------



## noah8077

I bought the c'est moi's to replace the rolandos hahaha!


----------



## Lynn12

Black Joli Noeud mules size 39 BIN *$225*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Pink/beige python Oh My Slings size 39 BIN *$499*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...itu=UCC%2BIC%2BUCI%2BSI%2BLM%2BLA&otn=1&ps=38

Pink/beige python Oh My Slings size 38.5 BIN *$519*
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## kaeleigh

Was £375.00 Now £188.00 (£160.00 excl. VAT)

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...n-cl-t-horatiosling-na-shoes/293?colour=beige


----------



## tuvili

kaeleigh said:


> http://www.barneys.com/Shoes/SHOES1...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=0&sz=32
> 
> Barneys has additional shoes listed on sale today.
> 
> 
> Now $470 (size 6) someone Please...buy these. I love them!



oh MAN.  WHY did you post these????  My size, my favorite color and everything.....


----------



## rdgldy

so, what are you waiting for?


----------



## tuvili

well, I just tried.  They're gone


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

:cry: i'm sorry... maybe they'll come back up?


----------



## rdgldy

ugh!  sorry about that!


----------



## compulsive

> Pink/beige python Oh My Slings size 38.5 BIN *$519*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


 
Do these fit TTS?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They fit like the Decollete, I've heard, which would mean 1/2 to 1 full size up.


----------



## compulsive

I will have to wait until my Decolletes arrive then. They're my first pair of CL's & I sized up 1 full size. Thank you!


----------



## more_CHOOS

MAD sz 37 $599 starting bid

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PUMPS-SHOE-SZ-7-NIB-865-00_W0QQitemZ170278816172QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item170278816172&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## more_CHOOS

Wine Rolando sz 39.5 $299

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PUMPS-SZ-9-5-610-00_W0QQitemZ170278816296QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item170278816296&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## more_CHOOS

Python Privatita $399

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PRIVATITA-PYTHON-Shoes-1200-41-11_W0QQitemZ290274876532QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item290274876532&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Stinas

*LITTLE FEET ALERT HG'S..*​Lady Gres - Size 35.5 TPFer!


----------



## lilmissb

LADY GRES! I can work that!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Lynn12 said:


> Black Joli Noeud mules size 39 BIN *$225*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> Pink/beige python Oh My Slings size 39 BIN *$499*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...itu=UCC%2BIC%2BUCI%2BSI%2BLM%2BLA&otn=1&ps=38


TPFer!!!!!!!!!!!
She has been trying to sell these for a while!  I want them both but im not allowed  Im only allowing myself to crazy vibrant colors....for the moment that is


----------



## luxlover

aw....if only these were my size! 



more_CHOOS said:


> Python Privatita $399
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PRIVATITA-PYTHON-Shoes-1200-41-11_W0QQitemZ290274876532QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item290274876532&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## tuvili

Somebody must have had those Fontanettes in their cart and not taken them, because I JUST DID!


----------



## miceju

Anyone with small small feet:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-SATIN-PUMPS-SHOES-size-2-35_W0QQitemZ380081143835QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item380081143835&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

I have them in 37, they're so wonderful!


----------



## kaeleigh

tuvili said:


> Somebody must have had those Fontanettes in their cart and not taken them, because I JUST DID!


 
Did you get them in purple? Please post modeling pictures when they arrive. They are sooo lovely congrats!


----------



## kaeleigh

size 8.5 ($403.23)

**Make sure your Bluefly cart is empty before you click on the links below.

http://www.bluefly.com/index.jsp?PR...mc=Turn-_-$30_off-_-Fall_Accessories-_-728x90

Then use this 15% off your first order of $100 or more: Promo code *3PRIVSALE7*

http://www.bluefly.com/index.jsp?PR..._mmc=247-_-10_off-_-Fall_Accessories-_-728x90


----------



## JuneHawk

Mine is empty and it says $552  

Edit: Duh, Nevermind!


----------



## Cerina

*EB Rolando 39,5 BIN $550 OBO!!* Used, but looks like they are in a good condition! The description says Declic, but I'm pretty sure they are Rolandos. They look authentic to me, but get a second opinion before buying  

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## tuvili

kaeleigh said:


> Did you get them in purple? Please post modeling pictures when they arrive. They are sooo lovely congrats!



Yep, purple.  I must be crazy!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Cerina said:


> *EB Rolando 39,5 BIN $550 OBO!!* Used, but looks like they are in a good condition! The description says Declic, but I'm pretty sure they are Rolandos. They look authentic to me, but get a second opinion before buying
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-ELECTRIC-BLUE-Suede-Delic-Pump-39-5_W0QQitemZ220311496208QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220311496208&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 
doesn't this seller also sell fakes??


----------



## kaeleigh

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> doesn't this seller also sell fakes??


 
Yes, we reported these shoes yesterday under item #220311303619 same seller. They are up again already


----------



## Cerina

I'm so sorry.. Good to have experts around


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

kaeleigh said:


> Yes, we reported these shoes yesterday under item #220311303619 same seller. They are up again already


 
different pictures though this time ... stolen?


----------



## Cerina

Might be, because they sure look more authentic than the typical fakes..  But the shoes in the pics are probably not the shoes one would recieve if winning that auction


----------



## kaeleigh

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> different pictures though this time ... stolen?


 
Tough one... I posted the auction in the Authenticate this thread.
I'm not comfortable making the call.


----------



## kaeleigh

JuneHawk said:


> Mine is empty and it says $552
> 
> Edit: Duh, Nevermind!


 
Did you get them?


----------



## JuneHawk

kaeleigh said:


> Did you get them?



No, they're still sitting in my cart.


----------



## kaeleigh

JuneHawk said:


> No, they're still sitting in my cart.


 
I like Bluefly. When you put something in your cart it's gone from the website so nobody steals it from you Gives you time to think before you buy.


----------



## JuneHawk

oh, shoot.  let me remove them then, I dont want anyone who really wants them missing out!  sorry!


----------



## jh4200

Just an unverified heads up - MikaelaN said in another thread that the LV boutique is getting nude VPs with burgundy tip sometime this month.  If anyone's interested, you might want to give a call.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

tuvili said:


> Somebody must have had those Fontanettes in their cart and not taken them, because I JUST DID!


Dammit!! Those purple ones from Barney's!! WT!! I keep missing them!


----------



## b00mbaka

I thought you wanted suede ones for some reason, I would have PM'd you if I had known


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I wanted any color but black and fuxia. I was looking for the taupe suede or purple, but that is ok. I am sure I will find something else. I will just keep looking.


----------



## MikaelaN

jh4200 said:


> Just an unverified heads up - MikaelaN said in another thread that the LV boutique is getting nude VPs with burgundy tip sometime this month.  If anyone's interested, you might want to give a call.



Yup. Well I called yday to see if they had the nude/nude and they didn't have my size but they asked me if I wanted to be on the WL for the new shipment coming in in about a month.  The girl said that they would be nude/burg but ya never know...
I decided to get on the WL anyway.


----------



## jh4200

That's a lot of people's HG, so I'm sure they appreciate the information!


----------



## canchan

sorry if this is a stupid question, but what is the LV boutique?


----------



## jh4200

Las Vegas.  There's a Christian Louboutin boutique at the Palazzo.


----------



## noah8077

size 37.5  Starting bid $9.99  No Bids, 3 days left



http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## tuvili

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Dammit!! Those purple ones from Barney's!! WT!! I keep missing them!



I'm sorry.


----------



## noah8077

I don't know if someone was looking for these in this size, but with the live.com discount they are $536.  Size 37


----------



## noah8077

These too






Both 37's


----------



## Katykit01

kaeleigh said:


> size 8.5 ($403.23)
> 
> I just bought a pair to add to my ever growing Decollete collection
> 
> My wallet says....Thanks for posting this...


----------



## JuneHawk

Katykit01 said:


> kaeleigh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> size 8.5 ($403.23)
> 
> I just bought a pair to add to my ever growing Decollete collection
> 
> My wallet says....Thanks for posting this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
Click to expand...


----------



## goodmornin

^^ Congrats!! 

I'm wearing mine right now! They're amazing! Even the NM SA was impressed and asked where I bought it from!


----------



## lilmissb

Congrats - very nice!


----------



## Katykit01

Thanks...im excited because I love everything Decollete but these are 1/2 size smaller than my usual Decollete size but Im sure it wont be a problem...my Red Karey's are 8.5 and they fit fine... 

Hopefully they arrive next week


----------



## lilmissb

Modelling pics when they do please!


----------



## lilmissb

*ALERT* - If anyone sees a SATIN Lady Gres 36 in almost ANY colour please PM me immediately!!! I don't think I can make 36.5 work. BG's has a blue satin LG in 36.5 and I'm sooo upset it's not in my size!!!! And it's 30% off too to add insutl to injury here.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^You should post that here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...r-help-me-find-this-style-size-313534-72.html


----------



## Stinas

Size 40


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks Laureen - you know EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Black patent Triclo, size 40.5, starting bid $50
http://cgi.ebay.com/Use-Christian-L..._trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318#ht_500wt_0


----------



## lolitablue

laureenthemean said:


> Black patent Triclo, size 40.5, starting bid $50
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Use-Christian-L..._trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318#ht_500wt_0


 
Ugghh, her feedback is limited and scary.  What to do?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I saw the negative.  I think that since she set a reserve, it should be okay, but worst case scenario, she'll probably just refund if the auction ends too low.  The reserve is probably high anyway.


----------



## lolitablue

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I saw the negative. I think that since she set a reserve, it should be okay, but worst case scenario, she'll probably just refund if the auction ends too low. The reserve is probably high anyway.


 
great point!!  Now to watch them!


----------



## rdgldy

Stinas said:


> Size 40


Christina, I know you love these-you keep posting them.  I think they may go too high for me-3 days left and already mid 400's.  They are on my radar though.....


----------



## Stinas

rdgldy said:


> Christina, I know you love these-you keep posting them. I think they may go too high for me-3 days left and already mid 400's. They are on my radar though.....


Better than full price that I paid. lol
Its ok just as long as a TPFer gets them.


----------



## heat97

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731

wood zipette size 41.


----------



## Noegirl05

Won these earlier today with BO 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280284466239


----------



## rdgldy

Noe, congrats!  I really love the simples-they are a great, versatile shoe.  I just ordered another pair in red patent!


----------



## lilmissb

Yeah! Congrats noe


----------



## bagpunk

rdgldy, just to let you know, i BIN mine gently used from a reputable seller for just over $1000... they were in a very good condition though. 



rdgldy said:


> Christina, I know you love these-you keep posting them.  I think they may go too high for me-3 days left and already mid 400's.  They are on my radar though.....


----------



## rdgldy

thanks *bagpunk*, I just don't know if I can go that high.  That would be above my scary number for sure.


----------



## rubyshoesday

Shhh stop posting them Stinas! I don't need any more competition!! 



Stinas said:


> Better than full price that I paid. lol
> Its ok just as long as a TPFer gets them.


----------



## bagpunk




----------



## Stinas

rubyshoesday said:


> Shhh stop posting them Stinas! I don't need any more competition!!


My lips are sealed


----------



## mistyknightwin

Noegirl05 said:


> Won these earlier today with BO
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280284466239


Girl I'm about to give you your props! you know how to find a good deal!! I want to be like you when I grow up!! lol


----------



## rubyshoesday

Much obliged, haha


----------



## rdgldy

*ruby*, you know I have NO self control-I have dropped out of CCLO too many times to count.


----------



## rubyshoesday

rdgldy- Don't worry about it, they're getting pricey with 3 days left so they may be over my current scary amount (as much as I know I'll regret it).


----------



## lilmissb

If anyone is looking for larger silver grease Joli Noeud Dorcets! I wish they were my size!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Lou...1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## rdgldy

me too-maybe we can co-own them LOL


----------



## rubyshoesday

haha Perfect... I'll take the left one, you take the right! Oh, that's probably not what you meant


----------



## afcgirl

Black Patent Clichy (100mm) for $682 in lots of sizes on Diabro.net:

http://diabro.net/product_info.php/cPath/192_1150/products_id/9843


----------



## more_CHOOS

Black Very Noeud sz 35 BIN $599

I'm surprise these are very reasonable price for NGG

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Noegirl05

mistyknightwin said:


> Girl I'm about to give you your props! you know how to find a good deal!! I want to be like you when I grow up!! lol


 

Thanks!! I love a good deal... I am going to stop buying now to save for knee boots on the 2nd cut!


----------



## lilmissb

^^They're $649 BIN but bidding starting at $599.


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ Ha!  I could have sworn they were $549 and BIN at $599...I'm cross-eyed!


----------



## lulublue717

This listing ended with BIN
I was watching it but I wasnt sure it is 100% authentic..
$250 ???? insane~
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130268939064


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fake to me.


----------



## luxlover

^^ I agree...the leather on the boots look a little funny to me


----------



## lilmissb

^^ And if they were real, why would you sell it for $250???? They obviously know what it is as they've listed RRP so why would you undervalue it so much?


----------



## lilmissb

more_CHOOS said:


> ^ Ha!  I could have sworn they were $549 and BIN at $599...I'm cross-eyed!




I wish you had been right, I would have snapped them up if I could have fit them!


----------



## Chins4

Pewter Patent Decolletes 38.5 BIN £150
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-CL-...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## LaDonna

^those are pretty!  not my size though


----------



## purdy13

Chins4 said:


> Pewter Patent Decolletes 38.5 BIN £150
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-CL-Louboutin-Decollete-868-Pewter-Patent-38-5_W0QQitemZ270302589798QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item270302589798&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 
That's my listing  

Thank you for posting!


----------



## lulabee

lulublue717 said:


> This listing ended with BIN
> I was watching it but I wasnt sure it is 100% authentic..
> $250 ???? insane~
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130268939064


 Funny...these are listed again...or maybe the seller had more? I'm on my way to report in the fakes thread as I feel they are fakes.


----------



## Chins4

Blue patent Sevillanas sz39.5 - only 4hrs to go.....
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318

or Red Karey Decolletes sz38 - no bids with a day to go
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318

And these are really pretty - sz38
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## tuvili

I wish those Red Kareys were my size.


----------



## candyny

Ladies, My Astraqueens came last night...I'm in love.  $580 w/ tax...sized up, but my kind of narrow foot doesn't fit in the toe box.  Not sure sizing up again will help.  So sad.  They are unbelievable.


----------



## Chins4

Pewter Blings 38.5 £400 BIN OBO
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/christian-lou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Stinas

lulublue717 said:


> This listing ended with BIN
> I was watching it but I wasnt sure it is 100% authentic..
> $250 ???? insane~
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130268939064


Beyond FAKE.  I just got the Babel from NM & these dont even remotely resemble them in the slightest bit. 
Never knew they started faking tall boots too!  Gosh...whats this world coming to?


----------



## goodmornin

I know a couple of people have been trying to get a hold of these but my feet are a little too big for these!

Black studded MAD size 37

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...name=STRK:MEWAX:IT&viewitem=&salenotsupported


----------



## luxlover

*LOUBOUTIN FABULOUS!  DELFIL PUMPS BLACK SIZE  37/7 *

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-FABUL...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Stinas

Small Feet Alert!!!

Decollete Pailletes in Nudeish/Gold color - Size 34.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/To-Die-For-Christian-Louboutin-Sequins-Decollete-Heels_W0QQitemZ180290390609QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item180290390609&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## kaeleigh

$478 (size 7.5)


----------



## rdgldy

Chins4 said:


> Blue patent Sevillanas sz39.5 - only 4hrs to go.....
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Limited-Ed-Patent-HighHeel-Size-6-5_W0QQitemZ180304938867QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item180304938867&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> 
> I would have totally grabbed the sevillanas if I only knew-I LOVE them!


----------



## kaeleigh

Saks off 5th ONLY..Buy one pair of womens shoes or boots get one free

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Offer valid from 7pm to closing November 14, 2008 and opening to noon November 15, 2008 on women's shoes and boots at Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH only. Not valid at Saks Fifth Avenue stores or saks.com. Upon return of the item purchased at its ticketed price, the free item will be adjusted to its ticketed price, for which the customer is responsible. Free items must be of equal or lesser value than full price items. There will be no returns for free items. Cannot be combined with another coupon offer, redeemed for cash or used toward payment on Saks Fifth Avenue charge accounts. Not valid on previous purchases and Gift Card purchases. Offer excludes leased departments. Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH reserves the right to change or end promotion at its discretion. For store locations, please call 866.290.9027. If you would prefer not to receive email updates from Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH or if you would like to change your email preferences, simply click here.
111408 [/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]If you have any questions, please contact us via email at service@off5th.com.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]362 Ninth Avenue New York, NY 10001[/FONT]


----------



## lilmissb

^^What? I don't live in the US what are off 5th stores? Do they have all shoes or just stock clearances? Thanks.


----------



## kaeleigh

lilmissb said:


> ^^What? I don't live in the US what are off 5th stores? Do they have all shoes or just stock clearances? Thanks.


 
The stock varies from outlet to outlet alot. All shoes in the store are listed at sale price, also they have a clearance section. CL's are usually limited, but sometimes you can get lucky.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^Too bad the ones here in Houston don't have anything good! Can someone confirm a location with a good, or at least decent, selection?


----------



## rubyshoesday

Why aren't these my size????

Hot Pink Satin Lady Gres
Size 38 NIB
Starting $799
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-HOT-PINK-SATIN-LADY-GRES-SZ-38-8_W0QQitemZ250324785379QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250324785379&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A3%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## noah8077

TPFer's beautiful shoes....so sad they are too big for me!




http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## JuneHawk

noah8077 said:


> TPFer's beautiful shoes....so sad they are too big for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-blue-suede-Declic-size-37-5_W0QQitemZ330286721635QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item330286721635&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



OMG OMG OMG I'm hyperventilating
 CAN I MAKE THESE WORK????? All my Declics are 38


----------



## noah8077

Don't know, how much can you stretch suede?


----------



## evolkatie

OH MY GOD THEY ARE MY SIZE! cep i dont know if i should haha


----------



## noah8077

Aren't you an a LONG ban?


----------



## morfoula

june... if ur a 38 ... they're really tight in the toe box!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Black Patent Iowa Zeppa
Gently Used
Size 37 
Starting $250 BIN $599
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:3|39:1|240:1318


----------



## evolkatie

noah8077 said:


> Aren't you an a LONG ban?



i'm currently a drop out since the new semester hasn't started yet 

I am debating whether or not I like the declics enough. I like the EB suede in the rolandos a lot more.


----------



## JuneHawk

morfoula said:


> june... if ur a 38 ... they're really tight in the toe box!



  but....but....but....they are my UHG!


----------



## evolkatie

Juune you can always stretch the toebox, you mainly have to worry about the length going half size down. If your 38s have space inside or if your heels slip in them, you can easily make a 37.5 work


----------



## JuneHawk

my 38s have a tiny bit of slippage but not much.  I'm REALLY torn.  I wanna get them because I've been looking for so long but I'm scared they won't fit.  I'm gonna run and try the red ones and assess the situation.   I have a feeling these babies will go fast though.


----------



## ylime

Decollete zeppa, size 38 BIN $236.87 (free shipping via airmail from Australia)


----------



## JuneHawk

Right, a 37.5 will work lengthwise and I'm willing to put up with some toe pain.  Now, she requires immediate payment and I need to move some money around which will take 3 days, they'll be gone by then.  I emailed her, I hope she replies soon.

I'm having palpitations....


----------



## evolkatie

good luck! even if they dont work, I'm sure you can easily get your money back or at least hold onto them until a 38 comes up.


----------



## JuneHawk

It's official, I am an addict.  When a pair of shoes makes you go this nuts and you start having palpitations, literally, you KNOW you're an addict.  I need rehab.....after I get these shoes.

My husband finds this whole situation amusing.


----------



## natassha68

Oh no, I'm sorry they are not your size =(... they did not fit me either =(... sooo bummed, I was going to send them back, and realized I would lose my double points, so decided to ebay them =(... so sorry, I hope they work for someone, cause they are lovely, I'm soooo sad they don'r have my sixe =(





rubyshoesday said:


> Why aren't these my size????
> 
> Hot Pink Satin Lady Gres
> Size 38 NIB
> Starting $799
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-HOT-PINK-SATIN-LADY-GRES-SZ-38-8_W0QQitemZ250324785379QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250324785379&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A3%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## JuneHawk

Argh....where is Lavender when you need her????

Calm down June, calm down....they are just shoes.....


----------



## rdgldy

June, you are giving me palpitations now too-just do it, please!


----------



## JuneHawk

rdgldy said:


> June, you are giving me palpitations now too-just do it, please!




I can't!  She requires immediate payment and I'm a few bucks short on all the individual accounts, I need to move money around befor I can BIN unless she takes the immediate payment thing off. Either that or pay now and face the overdraft fee later.


----------



## laureenthemean

June, just wait.  If they're still there when you can buy them, you'll know it was meant to be.


----------



## lolitablue

laureenthemean said:


> June, just wait. If they're still there when you can buy them, you'll know it was meant to be.


 
I was gonna suggest the same thing.


----------



## rubyshoesday

Holy smokes Natasha, I just looked at all your auctions and now I'm really sad I'm not your size! You have so many lovely CL's on the auction block. I don't think I could part with them! 



natassha68 said:


> Oh no, I'm sorry they are not your size =(... they did not fit me either =(... sooo bummed, I was going to send them back, and realized I would lose my double points, so decided to ebay them =(... so sorry, I hope they work for someone, cause they are lovely, I'm soooo sad they don'r have my sixe =(


----------



## natassha68

*Ruby*- Believe me, I'm beside myself, all of these I ordered blind, my own fault, I'm a slave to double point & triple points ... but my loss will be someone elses gain, that's all I can think


----------



## rubyshoesday

I feel for you Natasha! But you're right to sell them if they're not perfect for you. Some size 38 ladies are going to find themselves very lucky! ....Plus I think of you as our resident sky-scraper CL enthusiast. You have some gorgeous high high heels!


----------



## niccig

Oh, I wish I had the $$$ for the blue declics, but I don't. Maybe Lav will make an exception for a tpfer june? If you get them and they don't work I'll buy them from you


----------



## rubyshoesday

Dark Green Rolando's
Gently Used
Size 39
Starting 200GBP
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-shoes-dark-green-size-39-fit-UK-5-6_W0QQitemZ220309852668QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item220309852668&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## rubyshoesday

Pewter Python Yo-Yos
NIB
Size 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Yoyo-python-sz39-5-Brand-New-495_W0QQitemZ320318279996QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item320318279996&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## kaeleigh

I hope this is okay to post here.

Just incase anyone didn't receive this ebay coupon in your messages.
I think you can use it with the *Live.com* cash back also. I hope everyone can use this coupon?

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Here's how to redeem this coupon:*






1. Start shopping on eBay. Be sure the seller accepts PayPal.





2. Pay for your item with PayPal before the expiration date (November 30, 2008). Make sure the





email address on your eBay account is also on your PayPal account. Find out how.





3. Enter code: CHOLIDAYNOV2008[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Terms & Conditions*
The offer will expire at 11:59:59 PM PT on November 30, 2008. Receive 10% off (maximum discount of $100) the purchase price (excluding shipping, handling, and taxes) of a single item on eBay.com. Recipients of the coupon must be registered eBay members and pay for the item with PayPal.
[/FONT]


----------



## kaeleigh

JuneHawk said:


> I can't! She requires immediate payment and I'm a few bucks short on all the individual accounts, I need to move money around befor I can BIN unless she takes the immediate payment thing off. Either that or pay now and face the overdraft fee later.


 
*June.....*hope the 10% coupon will cover your "few bucks" Check and see if you just received the email tonight.


----------



## evolkatie

kaeleigh - the thing w/ ebay coupons is that it only works w/ those that got the email.


----------



## compulsive

Gosh, I want to BIN those Blue Suede Declics but I don't want to since they're June's HG.


----------



## regeens

ylime said:


> Decollete zeppa, size 38 BIN $236.87 (free shipping via airmail from Australia)


 
Accckkk!!! Thanks for posting!  I want this pair but I'm a 37.5 in CL.  Do you girls think the 38 would be too big for me?  Help please!  TIA.


----------



## lilmissb

natassha68 said:


> Oh no, I'm sorry they are not your size =(... they did not fit me either =(... sooo bummed, I was going to send them back, and realized I would lose my double points, so decided to ebay them =(... so sorry, I hope they work for someone, cause they are lovely, I'm soooo sad they don'r have my sixe =(




I read from your wish list you're a 37.5-38, did you find these ran small? I'm debating between a 35.5 and a 36.5 since they don't have 36. I know I should put this is sizing but I thought you might not read that there.


----------



## evolkatie

Cheap python slings size 39 BIN 158 w/ free ship
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

nude peep toes 70mm size 36 bin 250 (I think they're no prives but i cant tell from the pic if they are or not)
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-CHRIS...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

evolkatie said:


> Cheap python slings size 39 BIN 158 w/ free ship
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> nude peep toes 70mm size 36 bin 250 (I think they're no prives but i cant tell from the pic if they are or not)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-CHRIS...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Those "pythons" actually look like ring lizard! 

I think the seller added more pics to the second listing, they're definitely NP 70s.


----------



## ylime

regeens said:


> Accckkk!!! Thanks for posting!  I want this pair but I'm a 37.5 in CL.  Do you girls think the 38 would be too big for me?  Help please!  TIA.



They should fit you fine. Most of the ladies here size up 1/2 from their CL size for Decolletes.


----------



## evolkatie

hehe laureen - i knew that skin looked familiar. Those are too cheap to pass up but not my size. 

I really want o get the NPs for my mom. hmm


----------



## regeens

ylime said:


> They should fit you fine. Most of the ladies here size up 1/2 from their CL size for Decolletes.


 
Perfect.  Thanks ylime!


----------



## natassha68

lilmissb said:


> I read from your wish list you're a 37.5-38, did you find these ran small? I'm debating between a 35.5 and a 36.5 since they don't have 36. I know I should put this is sizing but I thought you might not read that there.



I say they run almost true to size, HTH


----------



## tuvili

evolkatie said:


> nude peep toes 70mm size 36 bin 250 (I think they're no prives but i cant tell from the pic if they are or not)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NUDE-PATENT-SLING-PUMP_W0QQitemZ250325972089QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



is it possible to fix that heel? That's a big scratch.... otherwise, I'd snap these up.


----------



## Noegirl05

evolkatie said:


> Cheap python slings size 39 BIN 158 w/ free ship
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PYTHON-SLING-BACK-HEELS-SZ-39_W0QQitemZ120334257112QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> nude peep toes 70mm size 36 bin 250 (I think they're no prives but i cant tell from the pic if they are or not)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-CHRIS...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 


I bought the lizard slings!!!! I couldn't resist!!!! plus i can always take them to the cobbler for a touchup!!!! You gals are a bad influence


----------



## Noegirl05

tuvili said:


> is it possible to fix that heel? That's a big scratch.... otherwise, I'd snap these up.


 

This can DEFINATELY be fixed take it to a reputable cobbler and they will refinished the whole heel to the exact color!  GET THEM!!!


----------



## noah8077

How come I can't ever find a good deal?


----------



## surlygirl

Noegirl05 said:


> I bought the lizard slings!!!! I couldn't resist!!!! plus i can always take them to the cobbler for a touchup!!!! You gals are a bad influence


 
Congrats, Noe! You are on quite a roll! They'll be perfect for the new job!


----------



## Noegirl05

^^ thanks and I think you are right!!! Very subtle but classy!


----------



## Chins4

Hey Noe, waft a little of your bargain hunting karma my way - you are on fire with these deals this week!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Chins... I hve no problems sharing!!! You need something anyway for the good news you received this week!


----------



## purse4u

oooh, theyre gorgeous Noe & the colors are tdf!!   classic -ooh so chic & a steal!!  Youre going to look like a million bucks at your new gig - congrats!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Dammit! Why can't I ever get deals in a 36. All of the 36s are overpriced!! Noe, you are on a role. I think you are also the rebellious type, like rdgldy. Don't ever ban yourself again! LOL! Congrats on the steal though!


----------



## Noegirl05

Thanks ladies!!! I can't wait to get them! 
Jimmy~ EVERY time I ban myself I end up buying MORE.. LOL


----------



## tuvili

Is the live.com cashback finally gone?  I've tried searching a bunch of things, and I'm not getting it.


----------



## heat97

noe great find!!!!!   

Calling all great deals 37 - 37.5     find me........................lol


----------



## Noegirl05

The 37 is the hardest... but we will find something!!!!


----------



## heat97

i know^^^^!! if anyone can find a deal its our group of ladies!!

(i am secretly waiting for katie to enact a one in one out rule-lol)


----------



## shopalot

*Noe* excellent buy with the Lizards!


----------



## JuneHawk

Is anyone seeing the live.com cashback icon when they search?  It's not showing up for me.


----------



## surlygirl

I think it's gone. Just checked the deals & steals subforum, and that seems to be the consensus.


----------



## tuvili

dang


----------



## rdgldy

noe, what an outstanding find!


----------



## evolkatie

Noe, you have been bad!   

I want to buy shoes. I'm hoping my preorders and presales will last me through summer next year


----------



## corsie

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120334356270&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:SG:1123

*Christian Louboutin Simple Pump Turtle Patent Heel 36.5 - US469 BIN
*


----------



## sara999

corsie said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120334356270&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:SG:1123
> 
> *Christian Louboutin Simple Pump Turtle Patent Heel 36.5 - US469 BIN
> *


those are really beautiful! someone should get them!!!


----------



## goodmornin

surlygirl said:


> I think it's gone. Just checked the deals & steals subforum, and that seems to be the consensus.



Hmm. I'm checking on Taylor Wilsdon's website and it says that the 25% is still up?

Perhaps trying a couple of different keywords?

http://www.taylorwilsdon.com/deals/current-ebay-live-cashback-amount


----------



## goodmornin

I typed in cheap wii and it worked =)


----------



## surlygirl

thx, goodmornin. there's nothing that I'm looking at right now, but it's nice to know that the cashback is there if you need it!


----------



## lilmissb

natassha68 said:


> I say they run almost true to size, HTH




Thanks *natassha68*, I think that means I should go 35.5...


----------



## goodmornin

JuneHawk said:


> I can't!  She requires immediate payment and I'm a few bucks short on all the individual accounts, I need to move money around befor I can BIN unless she takes the immediate payment thing off. Either that or pay now and face the overdraft fee later.



Can you set up a credit card on paypal??

That way you can pay the CC off later =)


----------



## lilmissb

BTW, are glitter VP's hard to find cos I've just seen a heap listed on eBay.


----------



## carlinha

lilmissb said:


> BTW, are glitter VP's hard to find cos I've just seen a heap listed on eBay.



the glitters are only in the NP style... and they are way overpriced on ebay... they retail for $815 at BG.  all multicolors are gone, but they still have silver, gold, black...

although now with the live.com cashback, the ones on ebay will come out to the same cost actually


----------



## Vixxen

Hi Girls! I am sooo happy! I bought those electric blue Declics in a 37.5 on ebay that "Junehawk" was going crazy over and thinking of purchasing. I just had to have them because they are sooooo rare and beautiful! 

I can't wait to get them! Just kidding...I didn't buy them. I know you guys were like, "WHAT A BIATCH!" Junehawk, if you are reading this, I hope you can work something out with the seller and buy them. I sent you a message last night regarding another pair that was listed one ebay in the same size, except BNIB but now I can't find the listing. I don't think they had a BIN and I know it was not an NGG listing. Anyone else see it last night?


----------



## rdgldy

you little tease~~


----------



## carlinha

Vixxen said:


> Hi Girls! I am sooo happy! I bought those electric blue Declics in a 37.5 on ebay that "Junehawk" was going crazy over and thinking of purchasing. I just had to have them because they are sooooo rare and beautiful!
> 
> I can't wait to get them! Just kidding...I didn't buy them. I know you guys were like, "WHAT A BIATCH!" Junehawk, if you are reading this, I hope you can work something out with the seller and buy them. I sent you a message last night regarding another pair that was listed one ebay in the same size, except BNIB but now I can't find the listing. I don't think they had a BIN and I know it was not an NGG listing. Anyone else see it last night?



i nearly had a heart attack.... imagine what june will think when she reads the 1st part of this!


----------



## Vixxen




----------



## lilmissb

You really are a *Vixxen!!!* Hehehehehe.....


----------



## lilmissb

*carlinha* - I'm always worried that the glitter will fall off the shoes so I haven't even gone there yet. Maybe one day....I love the gold and black ones.


----------



## lolitablue

Vixxen said:


> Hi Girls! I am sooo happy! I bought those electric blue Declics in a 37.5 on ebay that "Junehawk" was going crazy over and thinking of purchasing. I just had to have them because they are sooooo rare and beautiful!
> 
> I can't wait to get them! Just kidding...I didn't buy them. I know you guys were like, "*WHAT A BIATCH!*" Junehawk, if you are reading this, I hope you can work something out with the seller and buy them. I sent you a message last night regarding another pair that was listed one ebay in the same size, except BNIB but now I can't find the listing. I don't think they had a BIN and I know it was not an NGG listing. Anyone else see it last night?




LOL, my first thought!!!


----------



## ally143

carlinha said:


> the glitters are only in the NP style... and they are way overpriced on ebay... they retail for $815 at BG. all multicolors are gone, but they still have silver, gold, black...
> 
> although now with the live.com cashback, the ones on ebay will come out to the same cost actually


 
Yes!! I got them!! Yes!! Yes!!! I tried to use the 10% code listed but it didn't work, so they ended up being $800!! I'm so happy!!! I  everybody for posting that they were available, the cashback link, and the discounts!! I'm soo happy that I don't even make sense!


----------



## lolitablue

ally143 said:


> Yes!! I got them!! Yes!! Yes!!! I tried to use the 10% code listed but it didn't work, so they ended up being $800!! I'm so happy!!! I  everybody for posting that they were available, the cashback link, and the discounts!! I'm soo happy that I don't even make sense!



Yes!! Now you can get them out of your list!!


----------



## fleurdelys

Gorgeous silver python yoyos 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-CHRIST...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lilmissb

Congrats ally!


----------



## ally143

*Lolita* I definitely have to change mi signature now!!

*lilmissb* thanks!!


----------



## carlinha

ally143 said:


> Yes!! I got them!! Yes!! Yes!!! I tried to use the 10% code listed but it didn't work, so they ended up being $800!! I'm so happy!!! I  everybody for posting that they were available, the cashback link, and the discounts!! I'm soo happy that I don't even make sense!



congrats ally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  welcome to the glitter club


----------



## JuneHawk

carlinha said:


> i nearly had a heart attack.... imagine what june will think when she reads the 1st part of this!



LOL  I just got home and checked on the shoes before checking this thread so I knew they were still there   LOL


----------



## JuneHawk

I keep trying the cashback with no luck. It's just not showing for ebay.


----------



## ally143

Yay!! I'm part of the club! Thanks carlinha! 

June you have to get them to complete your declic family!!


----------



## hlp_28

carlinha said:


> the glitters are only in the NP style... and they are way overpriced on ebay... they retail for $815 at BG.  all multicolors are gone, but they still have silver, gold, black...
> 
> although now with the live.com cashback, the ones on ebay will come out to the same cost actually



I want the gold glitter.... wonder whether they will go on sale..... Does anyone has a recommend BG SA?? I might try to look for my size.....


----------



## JuneHawk

I did it!    I convinced my husband to let me use our joint account!  These dang shoes better fit!


----------



## carlinha

^^^ AYAYYAYAYAYAY CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

you finally found your HG!!!!


----------



## ally143

JuneHawk said:


> I did it!  I convinced my husband to let me use our joint account! These dang shoes better fit!


 
 that's awesome!!! Congrats!!

Were you able to use the cashback?


----------



## JuneHawk

No, no cashback, I couldn't get it to come up.


----------



## ally143

JuneHawk said:


> No, no cashback, I couldn't get it to come up.


 
That thing is crazy, it worked for my glitters, but I keep trying and nothing!! Well, that pair is worth it!! Did you get 120s or 140s? or do they only come in 120?


----------



## JuneHawk

They are 120 I think (hope!)


----------



## ronsdiva

JuneHawk said:


> I did it!    I convinced my husband to let me use our joint account!  These dang shoes better fit!



Yeah! Now we will be shoe twins!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

congrats june!!


----------



## rainyjewels

congrats june and ally! finally!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Can anyone tell me when these were released, how much they cost and if anyone has them now? Also, how do they fit? I love this shoe but not the price.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...=120332741204&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=002


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

omg i love those  i wish i could find those in my size!


----------



## lolitablue

fleurdelys said:


> Gorgeous silver python yoyos 38.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-YO-YO-PYTHON-SILVER-SHOES_W0QQitemZ220312975420QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220312975420&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318



Love that price!!


----------



## lilmissb

Hot aren't they? They're add ons to my wish list which keeps changing but they're a bit pricey. They're GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## ashakes

lilmissb said:


> Can anyone tell me when these were released, how much they cost and if anyone has them now? Also, how do they fit? I love this shoe but not the price.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...=120332741204&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=002


 
These are from last fall/winter.  They were $1375 at NAP.  I got mine in bronze specchio from NAP.  And, these are long gone.  The seller's price is not unfair considering they are no long available and under retail.  Obviously, it's you who decides whether they are worth it or not. I wore mine while in Vegas for Christmas as well as NYE and they are one of the best purchases I made.

I have the ones pictured on Hayden Panettiere in the listing.


----------



## ashakes




----------



## ashakes

*June*, congrats on the EB declics!

*Ally*, YAY you finally got the MC glitters!  Can't wait for pics from both of you!


----------



## JuneHawk

Vixxen said:


> Hi Girls! I am sooo happy! I bought those electric blue Declics in a 37.5 on ebay that "Junehawk" was going crazy over and thinking of purchasing. I just had to have them because they are sooooo rare and beautiful!
> 
> I can't wait to get them! Just kidding...I didn't buy them. I know you guys were like, "WHAT A BIATCH!" Junehawk, if you are reading this, I hope you can work something out with the seller and buy them. I sent you a message last night regarding another pair that was listed one ebay in the same size, except BNIB but now I can't find the listing. I don't think they had a BIN and I know it was not an NGG listing. Anyone else see it last night?



I looked when I saw your message but couldn't find it


----------



## lilmissb

ashakes said:


> These are from last fall/winter.  They were $1375 at NAP.  I got mine in bronze specchio from NAP.  And, these are long gone.  The seller's price is not unfair considering they are no long available and under retail.  Obviously, it's you who decides whether they are worth it or not. I wore mine while in Vegas for Christmas as well as NYE and they are one of the best purchases I made.
> 
> I have the ones pictured on Hayden Panettiere in the listing.




Cool, thanks *ashakes*. I didn't know how much they were RRP so I guess I thought it would be best if I found out first before I make up my mind completely about them.


----------



## hlp_28

ashakes said:


> These are from last fall/winter.  They were $1375 at NAP.  I got mine in bronze specchio from NAP.  And, these are long gone.  The seller's price is not unfair considering they are no long available and under retail.  Obviously, it's you who decides whether they are worth it or not. I wore mine while in Vegas for Christmas as well as NYE and they are one of the best purchases I made.
> 
> I have the ones pictured on Hayden Panettiere in the listing.



I have been loving this for a long time but find the price hard to justify .... It's gorgeous though.


----------



## foxycleopatra

carlinha said:


> *the glitters are only in the NP style*... and they are way overpriced on ebay... they retail for $815 at BG.  all multicolors are gone, but they still have silver, gold, black...
> 
> although now with the live.com cashback, the ones on ebay will come out to the same cost actually



Not true.  The Glitters did indeed come in the VP version as well -- Saks had the all-silver glitter VP's but that was 2 years ago and only the NYC location had an exclusive, small size run that sold out immediately.  A few overseas stockists may have gotten those as well.


----------



## carlinha

foxycleopatra said:


> Not true.  The Glitters did indeed come in the VP version as well -- Saks had the all-silver glitter VP's but that was 2 years ago and only the NYC location had an exclusive, small size run that sold out immediately.  A few overseas stockists may have gotten those as well.



hmmm indeed i stand corrected, but i think she was talking about the NPs as she said that "there are tons of listings on ebay right now"... 

i have never seen the glitter VPs before, and if it was several years ago, they certainly are not the ones on ebay right now...

does anyone on here own a pair, and care to share pics?  they must have been lovely...


----------



## lolitablue

carlinha said:


> hmmm indeed i stand corrected, but i think she was talking about the NPs as she said that "there are tons of listings on ebay right now"...
> 
> i have never seen the glitter VPs before, and if it was several years ago, they certainly are not the ones on ebay right now...
> 
> does anyone on here own a pair, and care to share pics? they must have been lovely...


 
Also, is there such a thing as a Glitter Decollete (sp?)? TIA!!


----------



## lilmissb

*carlinha & foxy*, I think I ment glitterart not glitter like the stuck on kind. But if the VP's came in glitter that would be kinda hot!

*hlp* - if we were the same size we could co-own them!


----------



## laureenthemean

Lucky day for small sizes!

Black kid Declic 120, size 35.5, BIN $569
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Black patent No Barre, size 36.5, BIN $799
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Both steals with the live.com cash back!


----------



## laureenthemean

Blue lizard Miss Money Penny, size 35.5, BIN $880
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

White pointy boots, size 39.5, BIN $250
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lilmissb

^^I was actually going to post about those Miss Money Penny's as I thought they were HTF.


----------



## laureenthemean

Great deals!

Tortoise patent Simple 85, BIN $469, size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Size 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Astraqueen, BIN $649, size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Size 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Brown Glittart VP, BIN $599, size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Red patent Rolando, size 37.5, BIN $599 (tPFer)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## hlp_28

lilmissb said:


> *hlp* - if we were the same size we could co-own them!


 
Hah love this idea !!!


----------



## CLGirl

laureenthemean said:


> Great deals!
> 
> 
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318
> 
> Brown Glittart VP, BIN $599, size 39
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Brown-Very-Prive-Glittart-Heels-39_W0QQitemZ200276003796QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200276003796&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 
OMG, OMG, OMG,  These are UHG for me!  I need 38.5 but I think I could make 39 work.


----------



## lilmissb

hlp_28 said:


> Hah love this idea !!!



Pity we're different sizes!


----------



## CLGirl

Nooooooooooooooooo, where did live cashback go?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Aw, I forgot, someone mentioned that it's not working!  Sorry


----------



## CLGirl

Do you think I can wait a few days to see if it comes back up or do you think the brown glittart VPs will be gone?


----------



## laureenthemean

Hm...Well, it's hard to say for sure.  What is the stock of glittart VPs in your size like?  If there are a lot, they might go on sale, so if you miss out now, you can get them later.  If it's limited stock, though, you might want to chance it and wait to see if the live.com thing will come back.  Sorry, I know that's not much help.  
http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/live-com-cashback-gone-385686-3.html
Someone in the above thread said it was coming back?


----------



## CLGirl

Thanks Laureen, you are always helping me out!  I don't know the stock. I've been looking for them for a while and haven't found a 38.5 period.  I didn't know they were still in stores.  Well I am banned for a few more hours anyway maybe I'll see what happens.


----------



## laureenthemean

When in doubt, let fate decide!  Haha.  I personally have no idea what the stock for glittarts is like in any store, so maybe you could call around to get an idea first?  RDF seems to have a few for sale as well, though I think they were mostly blue.  If they're a UHG and don't seem to be available anywhere else, get them.  You'll regret it if you don't, and then even if the live.com thing comes back after you buy them, it will be okay b/c if you didn't buy them, maybe someone else would have.


----------



## sara999

OMG NO BARRES!!!! i just need to wait 2.5 weeks to buy them...if they're still there.....which they soooo won't be


ACTUALLY EDIT! $799 translates to over £560 and they are retailing at £495 here. so...i won't buy those!!!


----------



## keya

^ this is totally OT, but Sara, did you change your hair? I like it


----------



## sara999

yeah i did, i went red and got a fringe - thanks!!!


----------



## shopalot

JuneHawk said:


> I did it!    I convinced my husband to let me use our joint account!  These dang shoes better fit!



Good for you June!


----------



## shopalot

*Sara* I really like the change!


----------



## natassha68

foxycleopatra said:


> Not true.  The Glitters did indeed come in the VP version as well -- Saks had the all-silver glitter VP's but that was 2 years ago and only the NYC location had an exclusive, small size run that sold out immediately.  A few overseas stockists may have gotten those as well.



NM in Vegas had them also


----------



## natassha68

carlinha said:


> hmmm indeed i stand corrected, but i think she was talking about the NPs as she said that "there are tons of listings on ebay right now"...
> 
> i have never seen the glitter VPs before, and if it was several years ago, they certainly are not the ones on ebay right now...
> 
> does anyone on here own a pair, and care to share pics?  they must have been lovely...



If you look back in the beginning of the post your louboutin pics thread, I beleive there is a pair in there, I recall seeing one I beleive


----------



## sara999

found 'em!





they are owned by user: esteelo1


----------



## rdgldy

I absolutely love them-they are gorgeous.  I think they are even nicer than the NPs.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Wow!! Those are preeeetty!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Gee Whizz Sara999, you look great!! Your hair colour rocks!!


----------



## ashakes

Sara, I love your new hair style! It looks really good and the color suits you too!

Yes, I remember NM had those silver glitter VPs last year actually.  I couldn't tell you what store, but I want to say Short Hills, NJ or something had a random pair.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Sara* you look gorgeous!


----------



## hlp_28

They are gorgeous !! I wish they have more styles in the glitter.


----------



## rainyjewels

^^ i know BG has a pair of new simples in silver glitter, but i think a tpfer had mentioned that there were multi-color glitter new simples as well coming soon? i'm not sure..


----------



## natassha68

sara999 said:


> found 'em!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are owned by user: esteelo1



 Thank you Sara for finding them !


----------



## carlinha

sara999 said:


> found 'em!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are owned by user: esteelo1



OMG   the are even prettier than the NP i think!!!

thank you sara and natassha for finding them


----------



## rdgldy

soclette-size 35.5-very unusual, satin and python!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...8766QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported


----------



## rdgldy

ernesta plateau, and some other styles, well priced
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...0829QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

no way i want make these work huh?? since i'm an 8.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-Louboutin-Horasling-85-Leather-Heels-38_W0QQitemZ120334982116QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120334982116&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## rdgldy

probably not


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

rdgldy said:


> probably not


 

bummer they have every size but mine .. well almost ... i just thought they were super cute!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Dominetta blk patent 38.5.....one of the sexiest styles ever

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

ALTA ARIELLA boots (soooo much better than the Babel/Ginevra styles this season)

note: this style RUNS SMALL insole-length wise (like Rolando)....but fits much better in the calf area for those with thinner calves

size 39.5 - Luggage brown color






http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


size 37.5 black






http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190267416058&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009


----------



## billbill

foxycleopatra said:


> Dominetta blk patent 38.5.....one of the sexiest styles ever
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-DOMINATRIX-with-ANKLE-STRAP-38-5_W0QQitemZ180306929069QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
how does this run? TTS? DH asked me to pick x'mas gift last night and this seems to be


----------



## foxycleopatra

billbill said:


> how does this run? TTS? DH asked me to pick x'mas gift last night and this seems to be



Depending on the width of your foot, "Dominetta" runs true-to-size to 1/2 a size small (not too small like Rolando small).


----------



## laureenthemean

Go for it, billbill!


----------



## Noegirl05

Do you think I could dye these black or brown?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I dont' see why not, but you should ask about the calf.  It seems like the earlier boot styles have narrower calves.


----------



## billbill

laureenthemean said:


> Go for it, billbill!


 
i'm asking for a picture on the lower sole and postage.. let's see


----------



## shopalot

Back off Noe!:robot:
Umm I mean, no I don't think it's possible to dye these!


----------



## afcgirl

Brown Tortoise (or Glittart?) VPs in size 40.5 for $422 at www.distractionsaspen.com:


----------



## Noegirl05

shopalot said:


> Back off Noe!:robot:
> Umm I mean, no I don't think it's possible to dye these!


 

Shopalot~ Are you bidding on these? Sorry I just want boots soo bad Lol


----------



## afcgirl

Also Blue Patent Glittart Simples for $595, not sure what sizes left, at same store as above:


----------



## shopalot

^Damn! too big!


----------



## shopalot

Noegirl05 said:


> Shopalot~ Are you bidding on these? Sorry I just want boots soo bad Lol



Honestly Noe, I am thinking about it, but I know that I really shouldn't!
If you decide to get them, I won't fight you for them.
However, I will be keep an eye on them


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^^ LOL I am not sure yet either like Laureen said its about the calf... great deal though...


----------



## funandsun

Those white boots are hot!!!  Will one of you buy them already!!!


----------



## rdgldy

good thing they're probably too narrow for me!


----------



## shopalot

Good, less competition!


----------



## Noegirl05

Hahahaha ^^


----------



## buzzytoes

foxycleopatra said:


> ALTA ARIELLA boots (soooo much better than the Babel/Ginevra styles this season)
> 
> note: this style RUNS SMALL insole-length wise (like Rolando)....but fits much better in the calf area for those with thinner calves
> 
> size 39.5 - Luggage brown color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Platform-Knee-Boots-39-5_W0QQitemZ220313692935QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> size 37.5 black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190267416058&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009


 
How small is small? I wear a 40 in decolletes...not that there is a chance in hell that the price will stay relatively low but a girl can dream!


----------



## Stinas

Fiorello(sp??) Size 35




Yoyo - Python size 37


----------



## Noegirl05

OMG honestly... I can't get over the price still on the python VP


----------



## rainyjewels

omg....they're ending still at $455!!!! ruby i hope you're the highest bidder!!! so hard to resist bidding!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Okay so whew... the Python VP's went for $660 on ebay I hope a tpfer got em!!!


----------



## Stinas

$660 is a great price for them!  I really hope a TPFer got them!!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

^^ $660 is an amazing price... I almost bid but in reality I am a 39


----------



## bagpunk

wow. compared to how much i paid for my used ones, that is cheap. BUT, i think that is a fair and a reasonable price for exotics in a good worn condition. i think i have in fact overpaid for mine. market demand blah blah. but if you think about it, over $1000 for worn shoes...  i guess i wanted them badly enough.

congrats to whoever scored those!



Noegirl05 said:


> Okay so whew... the Python VP's went for $660 on ebay I hope a tpfer got em!!!


----------



## lilmissb

For those that want a bit of MC Glitter Bling. 37.5 Mary Janes.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/New-CHRISTIA...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rdgldy

Stinas said:


> $660 is a great price for them!  I really hope a TPFer got them!!!!



YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Oh Congrats, *Rdgldy*!!!!!! Hooray!!!!!!


----------



## jh4200

Yay!  You are absolutely going to love them - congrats on a steal!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

congrats rdgldy!! i can't wait for pics when you get them!


----------



## JuneHawk

FYI, the live.com cashaback.  Bastards!


----------



## purreow*




----------



## JuneHawk

You can't post your own auctions!


----------



## purreow*

^ oops! thanks, junehawk - i removed it


----------



## lolitablue

afcgirl said:


> Brown Tortoise (or Glittart?) VPs in size 40.5 for $422 at www.distractionsaspen.com:


 

I am a 39.5 on VPs. I have wide feet, specially on the toes area.  Are these too big?  They may be sold already.


----------



## noah8077

Size 37.5 & 41  $999 BIN  $200 off with live.com discount


----------



## JetSetGo!

Wow! What a find, afcgirl!


----------



## canchan

noah8077 said:


> Size 37.5 & 41  $999 BIN  $200 off with live.com discount



Where can I find these shoes??


----------



## noah8077

Sorry they are on ebay, the seller is rodeodrivefashionista.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## funandsun

Why can't any of these deals be in my size!  Size 39 $258 BIN


----------



## evolkatie

omg!!!

but those heels are scuffed badd


----------



## dallas

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Red-Patent-Leather-ROLANDO-11-41_W0QQitemZ270304263048QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270304263048&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## bugslife

For what its worth.  Herve is on sale on Gilt.  Lots of cute styles!


----------



## afcgirl

JetSetGo! said:


> Wow! What a find, afcgirl!


 
Actually I can't take full credit, someone else posted the website on here.  I looked and found the Brown Tortoise VPs in my size (40) for $422 and purchased them immediately!  (I am still waiting for delivery, hopefully today!)

I just noticed the 40.5 was still up so decided to post it.  It is really a great deal, I just love the pattern!

Although I am not sure if it they are Glittart or Tortoise.  I think it is Glittart but I guess I will be surprised when mine arrive! Can't wait!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^^Great deal, though!

I just got back form a quick stop at Barneys and Bergdorfs. 
I can't remember what all they still had, but here are a couple of highlights:

BARNEYS
Raspberry Suede Fontanete 39.5(?)
Taupe Suede Fontanete 40.5
Beige Zippette in various smaller sizes
Rose Python Simple (size?)
Black Python Simple (size?)
there was one more color, but I can't remember

BERGDORFS (sizes?)
Black Kid Twistochat w/ Silver Heel 
Blue Satin Lady Gres
Pink Satin Very Noeud


----------



## ylime

Now that cashback is back, we can all rejoice (and spend)! 






http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-Christ...QQptZUSQ5fWomenQ5fsQ5fShoesQQsalenotsupported
Satin VP, size 39.5. *$420 BIN*





http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...QQptZUSQ5fWomenQ5fsQ5fShoesQQsalenotsupported
EB Lola, size 39. *BIN $279*





http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-CHRIS...QQptZUSQ5fWomenQ5fsQ5fShoesQQsalenotsupported
CHEAP! Brown kid Bruges, size 38. *BIN $129*





http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...QQptZUSQ5fWomenQ5fsQ5fShoesQQsalenotsupported
BIN Orange Passamule, size 39. *BIN $249*





http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...QQptZUSQ5fWomenQ5fsQ5fShoesQQsalenotsupported
BIN Leopard Ernesta, size 39. *BIN $379*





http://cgi.ebay.com/MPRS-NIB-100-CH...QQptZUSQ5fWomenQ5fsQ5fShoesQQsalenotsupported
BIN Magenta Pigalle, size 39. *BIN $350 (free shipping)*





http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...QQptZUSQ5fWomenQ5fsQ5fShoesQQsalenotsupported
Black kid slinbacks, size 37. *BIN $299*


----------



## sara999

RARE!!!



36.5, $795 starting

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/WOW-Christian...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
black rolande, 39.5 BIN £450


----------



## morfoula

sara999 said:


> RARE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 36.5, $795 starting



those are stunnning!


----------



## sara999

yeah those black&white moro's were a NAP exclusive iirc


----------



## keya

ylime said:


> Now that cashback is back, we can all rejoice (and spend)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SADDLE-BROWN-CLASC-PUMP_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ66Q3a4Q7c65Q3a1Q7c39Q3a1Q7c240Q3a1318QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem120334418126QQitemZ120334418126QQptZUSQ5fWomenQ5fsQ5fShoesQQsalenotsupported
> CHEAP! Brown kid Bruges, size 38. *BIN $129*



Great finds! 
I would've gotten the Bruges at that price, but the seller wont ship internationally. It's weird, because I've bought from that seller before with no problems. Wonder what happened


----------



## LavenderIce

keya said:


> Great finds!
> I would've gotten the Bruges at that price, but the seller wont ship internationally. It's weird, because I've bought from that seller before with no problems. Wonder what happened


 
Have you contacted them about that?  Maybe if you tell them you're a previous customer they'd work with you.


----------



## Stinas

rdgldy said:


> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


YOU GOT THEMMMM?????? OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!
YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Not on sale, but Barneys also has Neon Pink Simple 100s. They are wild!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^^So brighter than the bubblegum?? Wow, that would be awesome. Are they new simples or old simples? Also, patent, suede, kid?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They're patent, neon pink.  Definitely brighter than bubblegum, and they're old Simples.  Very cute, though.


----------



## lilmissb

Hmmm, see that's the kind of pink I like.....Barney's don't have them on their website, does anyone have a pic?


----------



## laureenthemean

http://www.barneys.com/100MM ROUND TOE PUMP-PATENT/15901.6324,default,pd.html


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks Laureen! Not my size though, oh, well it's not meant to be.


----------



## laureenthemean

If you really want them, you could call a brick-and-mortar store and see if they have your size in stock!


----------



## lilmissb

Do you mean a real life store by brick and mortar?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Exactly.  The stock is different from the websites.


----------



## noah8077

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-WHITE-PATENT-HEELS-SHOES-37-7_W0QQitemZ150309316829QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item150309316829&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318





4 minutes   Size 37  $249


----------



## laureenthemean

^^The white Pigalles actually look nice with the sculpted heel.  Maybe the sculpted heel is just growing on me.


----------



## rdgldy

I am loving the bright pink simples-MUST stay away!!!


----------



## Evenstar

Anyone looking for the *nude VPs with burgundy tip 38.5*? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Black patent Helmut, size 38.5, $450 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...UCI%2BIT%2BUA%2BUS-BWR&otn=8&ps=33#ht_500wt_0


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Evenstar said:


> Anyone looking for the *nude VPs with burgundy tip 38.5*?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-NUDE-PATENT-VERY-PRIVE-PeepToe-38-5_W0QQitemZ120335577743QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I almost bought these, but something made me go back and check the description and there is a small cut in the leather. Just something to be aware of.


----------



## tuvili

Somebody buy these, please.... I would, if they were a half size or one size bigger.  My black kid Laponos are a 37, and are comfy....

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## more_CHOOS

I really want a pair of Laponos so bad but I really shouldn't...but hmmm wonder if those will fit me?


----------



## bagpunk

$1295 for USED boots....? is this serious....?? i don't care how rare a pair of black boots can be.... $1295 USED?????




foxycleopatra said:


> size 37.5 black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190267416058&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009


----------



## BellaShoes

$550 BIN Size 39.5







http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rdgldy

very nice-fat calves though-won't work for me!


----------



## evolkatie

okay someone get these anemones! They are my size but I just cant 
$700 BIN, would be a bigger steal w/ the live cashback!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## noah8077

I keep seeing those too!  I need somewhere to wear them though.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

good deal ... don't know if a lot of people like this style or not but i do! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-Wedges-Pumps-345-Sz-40_W0QQitemZ400010143496QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item400010143496&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

probably can't make these work either since i'm a 8.5 

i want those pass mule oranges that were posted earlier but shipping is 40 bucks!!! ??


----------



## BellaShoes

Wow! Super T's..... 39 $599 BIN or BO

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SUPER-T-SHOES-SIZE-39-NIB-720_W0QQitemZ200276868338QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200276868338&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## evolkatie

another HG that will never work w/ my wide spilling feet!

CAMO Pigalles!! Very cheap BIN!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## noah8077

My DH wouldn't mind the camo ones at all!


----------



## evolkatie

haha mine neither, my camo uggs and my camo ballerinas, those are the only ones that he allows me to wear around him lol


----------



## noah8077

Camo Uggs?  Must look for some.


----------



## ylime

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> i want those pass mule oranges that were posted earlier but shipping is 40 bucks!!! ??



I looked back at it and realized that they're shipping from Jakarta, hence the high shipping costs!


----------



## tuvili

more_CHOOS, the Laponos run small.  I wear a 36 in VPs, and my Laponos are a 37, and they're comfy.  A 36 would fit a person who wears a 35....  They're such a gorgeous color, and such a good deal!


----------



## funandsun

noah8077 said:


> Camo Uggs? Must look for some.


 
I saw Camo Uggs at my local Nordstrom Rack!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Ohhhh my... WISH these were my size. Someone here get them PLEASE!!!
CROCODILE Decollete Sz. 41.5 $549





http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lilmissb

I wish they were my size!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Emerald Velvet Bibas Sz. 40 $239
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## 8seventeen19

Black Suede C'est Moi's Sz. 38 $349 BIN $499




http://i23.ebayimg.com/08/i/001/1d/45/0fd1_1.JPG


----------



## noah8077

shoe, find me a steal in a 37!  Please!


----------



## 8seventeen19

HAHA Hey girl I'm trying to find 35s!  

I about CRIED when I saw how big the Crocs were.  I don't think I've been that disappointed in awhile.


----------



## lilmissb

I want the bibas! But they not my size.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Here's you a 37! 
Current season "Nooka" $299
Ugh I want these!!! And in RED. They're so lady-like!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## noah8077

Those in red would be so pretty!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Magenta Pigalles 35.5 (My size but I don't know )$299 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## noah8077

Don't know what?  Authenticity?


----------



## 8seventeen19

noah8077 said:


> Those in red would be so pretty!



Here's the red/burgundy
I bet they will make it to sale so I am waiting...


----------



## 8seventeen19

noah8077 said:


> Don't know what?  Authenticity?



I know they're authentic. I don't know if I want them that bad.


----------



## noah8077

$224 sounds like a deal to me after cash back.  You need a pick me up don't you?  What better to brighten your day then magenta CL's?


----------



## 8seventeen19

I've never seen these! Nude with rose gold toe/heel Sz 39 $199-399BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## 8seventeen19

noah8077 said:


> $224 sounds like a deal to me after cash back.  You need a pick me up don't you?  What better to brighten your day then magenta CL's?



HAHA awww indeed I do but I think I am going to hold out for other "have to haves". I've just passed these up too many times.


----------



## noah8077

LOL I have too many have to haves at the moment, and no cashflow!


----------



## 8seventeen19

^ Oh, I SO feel you on that!


----------



## more_CHOOS

No Barre sz 36.5 BIN $799 w/ LIVE only $600

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## more_CHOOS

eeK...perhaps too small for me...sz 34.5 BIN $319 (only $240 with LIVE!!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sweetest-Christ...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## 8seventeen19

^ Just saw the No Barres. I was trying to justify 1 whole size too big.


----------



## noah8077

I love the purple MJ's.  You think I can stuff my 37 into those?!?


----------



## more_CHOOS

in a couple of sizes BIN $399

http://cgi.ebay.com/Divine-Christia...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## 8seventeen19

noah8077 said:


> I love the purple MJ's.  You think I can stuff my 37 into those?!?



hahah I think my 35's would be too big too!


----------



## more_CHOOS

shoeaddictklw said:


> ^ Just saw the No Barres. I was trying to justify 1 whole size too big.


 
I think Sara is saving up for the No Barre


----------



## lilmissb

^^I saw those magenta pigalles too! I didn't know if they were authentic so posted them in that thread. Can you walk in 5in? I don't know if I can.


----------



## lilmissb

more_CHOOS said:


> No Barre sz 36.5 BIN $799 w/ LIVE only $600
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Blk-No-Barre-140-Leather-Heels-36-5_W0QQitemZ310101051313QQihZ021QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262




I think *sara's* got her eye on those.


----------



## 8seventeen19

lilmissb said:


> ^^I saw those magenta pigalles too! I didn't know if they were authentic so posted them in that thread. Can you walk in 5in? I don't know if I can.



I can. Practice. Practice. Practice.


----------



## lilmissb

^^Hahahaha! I guess so. I have slightly wider feet that are barely contained in the pigalles I have let alone a smaller size so if you want them go ahead. Tempting huh? I have so many more things on my wish list that I really want such as Turquoise Python Rolandos. Actually, I have to check what else the python will come in this coming season and next year.


----------



## sara999

lilmissb said:


> I think *sara's* got her eye on those.


i have my eyes on the no barres in general but not this particular auction. $799 converted into pounds is approximately £560, and these are full price retail at *£495*. so it's actually MORE expensive!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Sorry sara, wasn't sure which ones you were looking at.


----------



## lilmissb

I have a couple of questions as to when a couple of styles came out and how much they were:
Jaws
Roccia Python VP's with Burgundy tip as seen on Dita Von Teese
Thanks!


----------



## lilmissb

shoeaddictklw said:


> Magenta Pigalles 35.5 (My size but I don't know )$299 BIN
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-PIGALLE-Magenta-Patent-120cm-35-5_W0QQitemZ300274336507QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item300274336507&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318




Did you buy these? They're gone now.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Negative. I didn't buy those.
I think that both the Jaws and Natural Python that Dita has were around $1200


----------



## keya

shoeaddictklw said:


> Ohhhh my... WISH these were my size. Someone here get them PLEASE!!!
> CROCODILE Decollete Sz. 41.5 $549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PARIS-BLACK-ALLIGATOR-SHOES-41-1-2_W0QQitemZ350127496368QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item350127496368&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



WOW!   What a deal! I wish they were my size!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those are TDF!!


----------



## javaboo

Not sure if these were posted or not but size 41 nude NP @ $650 from NM.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000226cat5130731


----------



## funandsun

shoeaddictklw said:


> Ohhhh my... WISH these were my size. Someone here get them PLEASE!!!
> CROCODILE Decollete Sz. 41.5 $549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PARIS-BLACK-ALLIGATOR-SHOES-41-1-2_W0QQitemZ350127496368QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item350127496368&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 
Ok.  I have to have these!  I LOVE Croc.  I'm a 41 in Simples do you think a 41.5 in the Decollete would work?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think so...


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ I think so. I go a half size up for simples and a full size up for decolletes. The croc decolletes are amazing!!! Go for it!


----------



## surlygirl

We're such enablers! I love it.


----------



## jh4200

Oh, you absolutely have to get those!  They should fit you perfectly - my decolletes are a half size bigger than my simples.


----------



## funandsun

Same Seller.  Size 40.5 They are listed as Alligator/lizard .. $549


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think those are ostrich (leg), aren't they?


----------



## funandsun

I was wondering?  They didn't look like gator but I'm not familiar with the style.


----------



## funandsun

surlygirl said:


> We're such enablers! I love it.


 
It's true!!  But those are classic "investment" shoes!!!  I can wear those (and probably will) when I'm 90!!!


----------



## jh4200

They look like ostrich leg to me.  They're similar to a pair that Keya has.


----------



## keya

^ You're right, they're ostrich leg, not alligator or lizard. The model name is Sirène, I have them in 120mm.


----------



## funandsun

Cool.  I'll change my posting.  They are beautiful shoes.  Wish they were my size too!


----------



## funandsun

funandsun said:


> Same Seller. Size 40.5 They are listed as Alligator/lizard .. $549


 
Beautiful shoes!  Properly identified as Ostrich Leg by our lovely panel of experts!!!


----------



## ashakes

*Nude Patent NPs in a size 41 @ $650*.  I was the owner of these and returned them more than 1 year later b/c they were too big.  There were no problems with them when I returned them, but I'm not sure if they have been shipped out since then.  They were just too big so I gave up and bought all nude VPs instead to replace them.

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat271001

Great deal considering most NPs are $770+ now.


----------



## afcgirl

Pink Leather Yoyo Zeppa Slings in size 40 for BIN $399.  These are really cute!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Pink-Leather-Yoyo-Sling-Heels-40_W0QQitemZ200276848564QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200276848564&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A1%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A2%7C240%3A1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ those are so cute!


----------



## ylime

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318
Miss Marple, size 39. BIN $249


----------



## JetSetGo!

OMG Candy Cane Simples! $379 BIN 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-CHRISTIAN-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:3|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## shopalot

I held my breath hoping these were my size!
DANG!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

These are Keya's UHG, I think. I just posted her!

I wish I could just buy them for her!!!


----------



## JuneHawk

JetSetGo! said:


> OMG Candy Cane Simples! $379 BIN 37.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Heel-Pumps-37-5_W0QQitemZ220314740495QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220314740495&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A3%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



If only they were half a sizer larger!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Ring Lizard VP 37 Starting $579
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-CHRISTIAN-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:3|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

I couldn't let the Candy Canes go. 
I just got them for her. I really hope she wants them still!!!!


----------



## compulsive

^OMG. I wanted to BIN those but you already did for Keya. Please let me know if she doesn't want them!!!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

compulsive said:


> ^OMG. I wanted to BIN those but you already did for Keya. Please let me know if she doesn't want them!!!!!!



I will. I'm sorry! I had to! She's been looking for them for soooo long!!!!


----------



## compulsive

^It's okay. Just let me know! Thanks


----------



## jh4200

Wow, Jet, you are such a good friend!  I really hope she still wants them (I bet she does!) but it looks like you won't have trouble finding them a home if she doesn't!  I can't wait to see her reaction!


----------



## surlygirl

Jet - What a sweetie you are!!! :tpfrox:


----------



## JetSetGo!

I remembered she's in Europe and I knew they would not last the night...
It's not a big deal if she doesn't want them. I hope she does though! 
I'm so excited for her!!!!


----------



## surlygirl

I'm sure she'll want them. They're SO cute! I love the pink and brown color combo!


----------



## techie81

Jet, that is so sweet of you!!  I'm so excited for her...I hope she still wants them!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Fun&Sun you need those Decolletes. I seriously was heartbroken that they weren't even close to my size as I am in desperate need of new Decolletes. 

Those Sirenes are ostrich leg.


----------



## evolkatie

dang why was i at the gym! they are my size  well if its doesnt work out lmk!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Jet that is SO sweet!!! I'd freak out with excitement if someone here won my UHG for me!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Oh and those lizards are SO mine. I am utterly smitten with them!!!  The seller said they're 9.25" length which will work for me. I had to email them to make sure they were right though...

If these are the insole length as posted, these will be a much needed present to myself!!


----------



## rdgldy

*Jet*, you are such a sweetheart-what a lovely thing to do!!


----------



## thoang0705

That's so sweet Jet!


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Decolletes 37.5 $325


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Ambrosina Sz. 38.5 $399 BIN $429


----------



## tuvili

oh, too big!


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318
Gorgeous brown satin VPs with bronze python toe 37 $425









These are SO gorgeous and I hate brown!


----------



## evolkatie

krystal, those VPs are temping me. thank goodness tehre is no BIN.


----------



## buzzytoes

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Very-Prive-Peep-Toe-Satin-Pumps-37_W0QQitemZ170280261924QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item170280261924&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> Gorgeous brown satin VPs with bronze python toe 37 $425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are SO gorgeous and I hate brown!


 

Noah you need to get these so I can live vicariously through you. I love these!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

^What a fabulously sexy holiday shoe!


----------



## noah8077

buzzy you know me too well, you know I want to get them!  I will be watching them!


----------



## lilmissb

Jet you're such a sweetie! I can't believe her UHG came up, I would be so excited if I could find mine. Of course I would have to set one first! And who can do that with all these beautiful shoes around???!!!  

Those satin VP's are stunning, why can't they be my size?


----------



## more_CHOOS

sz 36.5 BIN $199

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Red-Patent-Peep-Heels-s-36-5_W0QQitemZ220314635208QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220314635208&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## more_CHOOS

sz 41 BIN $249.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Pink-Patent-Cork-Heels-s-41_W0QQitemZ290276331807QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item290276331807&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## more_CHOOS

sz 37 BIN $189.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Fuschia-Suede-Heels-s-37_W0QQitemZ270305044992QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item270305044992&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## rdgldy

they are all so cute!


----------



## thoang0705

So many cute shoes!  Find me some 36s or 36.5s!


----------



## sara999

i'm so watching those decolletes!


----------



## ylime

Footcandy has the teal C'est Moi on sale for $577 (5.5-10.5):




http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...29&search=blue*&sortby=&numperpage=12&pos=12&


----------



## heat97

those brown satin vp's are gorgeous and my size .... but noah they are all you!!!! good luck!!!


----------



## Chins4

Teal Stevas 38.5 $300 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## funandsun

I love the teal!  Wish they were my size!!


----------



## designermummy

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FABULOUS-CHRI...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^That last pair looks fake.


----------



## Chins4

Leopard Pony Pigalle sz39 BIN £250

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

laureenthemean said:


> ^^That last pair looks fake.



To me too.


----------



## bugslife

Wow Jet!  How nice of you to buy those for your friend.  What a bunch of lovely ladies here.


----------



## jh4200

Does Keya know yet?  Where is she?!?!?!?!?


----------



## noah8077

Were these already posted?


Starting Bid $549  Size 37




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MfcISAPICommand=ViewItem&item=180307598264


----------



## laureenthemean

JetSetGo! said:


> I couldn't let the Candy Canes go.
> I just got them for her. I really hope she wants them still!!!!


Jet, that is so sweet of you!  They really look like candy in pink and brown...yum!


----------



## laureenthemean

Those ring lizard VPs are -worthy...


----------



## goodmornin

c'mon... why can't those lizard VPs be half a size bigger!!!


----------



## lexa*

Those Candy Canes are sooooo pretty!  I didn't think the colour combination sounded very nice but when I saw the photo I started drooling.

The lizard VPs are amazing!!!!!  Love them.


----------



## lilmissb

Those are so cute (the lizard VP's that is) why can't they be even half a size smaller???


----------



## sara999

vps are my sizeeeee


----------



## Leescah

JetSetGo! said:


> I couldn't let the Candy Canes go.
> I just got them for her. I really hope she wants them still!!!!


 
This is why I love this place so much!!! Jet you are an utter sweetie!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

jh4200 said:


> Does Keya know yet?  Where is she?!?!?!?!?



I don't know! She's MIA today! Hehehee. 
She's sure going to be surprised at all that happened while she was gone!


----------



## sakura

If you missed out at Nordstoms, Burgundy glittart decollete in a 9.5 on Bluefly.

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...gner-cat20022-4294964377/301755001/detail.fly

Price is higher though.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

JetSetGo! said:


> I don't know! She's MIA today! Hehehee.
> She's sure going to be surprised at all that happened while she was gone!



Wow! That was extremely sweet of you Jet!! Gotta love this place. Seriously, is there any place better?!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

noah8077 said:


> Were these already posted?
> 
> 
> Starting Bid $549  Size 37
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MfcISAPICommand=ViewItem&item=180307598264


OMGEEEEE!!! W(hy)TF can't these be my size?!?!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I knowww!!! I wish they were my size too. Gorgeous!


----------



## evolkatie

someone please buy these cause they dont fit me.

metalli pony hair rolando 38.5 BIN $500!
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Platf...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

nude declic bin 399 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Ugh those are my size and so HTF but I can't afford them! These sales at Saks and NM are taking all my money lol!


----------



## bagpunk

wish they were my size... (well, actually: not, i am on a ban!). these are so funky! 




evolkatie said:


> someone please buy these cause they dont fit me.
> 
> metalli pony hair rolando 38.5 BIN $500!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Platf...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## evolkatie

they're only 300 w the cashback


----------



## noah8077

evolkatie said:


> nude declic bin 399 37.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Nude-Kid-Declic_W0QQitemZ150310954383QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

Those are mine


----------



## laureenthemean

Man, I hope keya comes around soon!  It's so exciting to see this all unfold!


----------



## goodmornin

OMG OMG I want those rolandooosss!!

Maybe this is what I need and nothing from the Saks sallee!!


----------



## bagpunk

go get them goodmornin!! if i am not on a ban and those were my size i would abandon any sales and get them!!!


----------



## evolkatie

stuff at saks will be on ebay for a long time, these rolandos wont!


----------



## bagpunk

hear! hear!


----------



## goodmornin

OMGGG

I just bought them!!!!



YAY!!!

works out to only be $375 with cashback !!!


----------



## goodmornin

you guys are such enablers.....


----------



## rubyshoesday

I have those same pony hair rolandos and they're very pretty IRL  They don't come up for sale that often either.


----------



## evolkatie

YAY Congrats!!


----------



## Noegirl05

geez those ring lizard VP's are amazing... makes me soo excited to get the ring lizard slingbacks!!!!


----------



## bagpunk

WOOHOOO! 



i am so excited for you! modeling pic when you get them!! 

here is to hoping that a pair might pop up again one day in my size! 





goodmornin said:


> OMGGG
> 
> I just bought them!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!!!
> 
> works out to only be $375 with cashback !!!


----------



## rdgldy

*goodmornin*, congrats!


----------



## goodmornin

Yay!! I think they're going to be amazing!

I needed something to keep me from excessive hyperventilating waiting to hear back about the Saks sale!


----------



## bagpunk

goodmornin, i doubt you will find anything more interesting that those metallic pony rolandos! and if there are something more marginally interesting on the sale, i am sure they will be plenty to hunt from somewhere at a later date sooner or later!


----------



## laureenthemean

Python Oh My Slings, size 39 (TPFer)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Stinas

laureenthemean said:


> Python Oh My Slings, size 39 (TPFer)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


TPFer that ships VERY FAST!!!!!  I love love her!!!!!!  Might even bid...but im on a ban...but....I melt for  python. lol


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those are really beautiful.


----------



## lilmissb

Congrats!


----------



## sara999

if i don't get my sale shoes i might be tempted by those lizard VPs.....


----------



## Azusa

...


----------



## bagpunk

hehe. sara, i think you should go for it. i thought about it myself even though they are 1 size too large! but i think i am going to stick to my ban... and also, there is this lime green dries van noten shoes with sparklies around the toe boxes....


----------



## sara999

I really want them! But it depends on what peter says about my 2 sale shoes! I cannot afford both sadly


----------



## more_CHOOS

Lots of shoes on Sales at Saks.com!!!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/search/EndecaSearch.jsp?ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1227178886743&N=1553+306418049+1837&Ns=P_306418049_sort


----------



## more_CHOOS

and check this out ladies...I just spoke to ONLINE CHAT and they said they are offering *50% off* *on top of the 40% off* if you use your Saks Credit or Charge Card!!! only in stores!!!!!  Starts today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## sara999

doesn't apply to other cards?


----------



## more_CHOOS

nope, just saks cardholders only!


----------



## sara999

hm. i guess no sale shoes for me then. i could afford them at the super discount but not at only 40%


----------



## jh4200

What?  Why wouldn't Peter have mentioned that?  This is getting so confusing.


----------



## noah8077

His FB now states that but other people said they presold with other cards.


----------



## jh4200

Weird.


----------



## sara999

yeah...they should honour other cards! some of us have zero US credit and don't qualify for the card!


----------



## more_CHOOS

I'm not sure, I guess you can presale with other cards, but you'll only get the add'l 50% off if you use your Saks card!


----------



## rainyjewels

oh crap. that means i have to apply for a saks card. are you guaranteed the add'l 50% off if you use yours saks card? on everything or only select items?


----------



## canchan

Not sure if this is the right place, 

But where can I find a deal on "Classics" - The *Black Leather VP's in size 8 or 7.5*. 

It seems like these don't go on sale. E-bay doesn't seem to have any "deals"... 

Any other suggestions? 

I am hoping to get them for *less than $625* US ???? HELP


----------



## jh4200

Hate to say it, but that's not likely.  You might be able to get a deal on a used pair on ebay if you keep an eye out, but they'll never go on sale.


----------



## evolkatie

the only way to get them new and under retail is to open a new CC w/ one of the retailers so you get 10% off and find a new customers coupon for an extra 10% off. Or ask friends/family/SO for gift cards lol


----------



## sara999

Okay it's settled! I'm abdoning the saks sale in favour of teh lizard vps. I just really really want them!!!!


----------



## bugslife

Just talked to an SAKs operator online and she said the sale will be online next week.  40% off with an additional 50% with your card.  If you can't find them at a store, you can try next week online.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Not sure if anyone has posted this yet, but Bluefly has an extra 25% off all sale prices today....including CL

http://www.bluefly.com/browse/department_clearance.jsp?categoryId=cat100018


----------



## sara999

why can't it be 5 days from now....i want those lizards dammit!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ patience


----------



## noah8077

They are absolutely amazing sara, you do need them.


----------



## sara999

I love them so much more than any sale shoe i was attempting to acquire which sort of makes me decision easy. now it's just waiting and hoping it doesn't get out of my affordable price range...fingers crossed!!!

i don't really like the VPs they aren't that specialt o me...but THESE ARE SPECIAL!


----------



## noah8077

Are there bids on them yet?


----------



## sara999

just 1. i always wait to make mine until the end so the price doesn't get pushed too far out of my bracket in the early stages!!


----------



## Leescah

^ sara I'm too lazy to search - which ones you got your eye on? I wanna see!


----------



## b00mbaka

noah8077 said:


> They are absolutely amazing sara, *you do need them*.


 
LOL! You should win CL sale enabler of the year award! You are good!


----------



## noah8077

Right, I try to wait too, then I forget.  I need to start sniping more!


----------



## noah8077

b00mbaka said:


> LOL! You should win CL sale enabler of the year award! You are good!


 

Thanks I try, I just need someone else to get them so I don't try to!


----------



## sara999

hands off!


----------



## noah8077

Mine are off, I promise.  I'd rather you have them as a new job shoe!


----------



## sara999

noah8077 said:


> Were these already posted?
> 
> 
> Starting Bid $549 Size 37
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MfcISAPICommand=ViewItem&item=180307598264


these ones lisa!!! i want them so much! they'd be a great nwe job present...i am loving my new job btw!


----------



## noah8077

I am so glad to hear!


----------



## Leescah

sara999 said:


> these ones lisa!!! i want them so much! they'd be a great nwe job present...i am loving my new job btw!


 
JEEEEZ I am so completely behind and the news just keeps on rolling in!!!

Ok one thing at a time:

1) LOVE the shoes, they are so unique, I've never seen that kind before!!!! GOOD LUCK, hope you win them girl!

2) I did comment on this before in a different thread but not sure if you saw - really liking your new hair cut/colour - really suits you!

3) WHAT NEW JOB?? When did you get that? Congrats girlie - tell all!


----------



## sara999

i'll send you a PM when i get home!!!  i love my new hair too!! come back to london soon!!!


----------



## Lynn12

Glad you are enjoying your new job Sara!!!  You look fantastic with your new hair cut and color!!!!!


----------



## sara999

Aw thanks hun, how goes your job hunt?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Congrats on loving your job, Sara. 
That's a real blessing in this life! 
I am lucky enough to have one I love too!


----------



## xegbl

Not sure what happened to this python Activas but they are quite a good deal at $10 now... size 37.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-CREAM-SNAKE-SANDAL-SHOE-7-5-37-5_W0QQitemZ270305932213QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item270305932213&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## xegbl

Black suede bling bling.... $63... 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-VELVET-STONE-PUMP-SHOE-7_W0QQitemZ290276797652QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item290276797652&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those are velvet.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Not sure if this was posted elsewhere, but here it is anyway.


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/common/store/catalog/templates/ET1.jhtml?tv=bc&N=145&st=s


----------



## Katykit01

Besides the free shipping code for NM, does anyone have any other discount codes for Neiman?


----------



## Katykit01

Size 38.5 Satin Green  $533


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/editprod.jhtml?commerceItemId=ci264959000199&deliveryDate=&itemId=prod53510038&suiteId=&cmCat=search


----------



## canchan

i have a question - when the CL's have a colored tip - is there ever a "red" tip the same color as the bottom - or is it more of a burgendy color?


----------



## bellezza

yeah the red tip like on the very prive is the same color as the bottom. you can buy a red tip OR a burgundy tip for the very prive, and some other very prive styles actually came with black, nude, gold toes, etc...


----------



## bellezza

xegbl said:


> Not sure what happened to this python Activas but they are quite a good deal at $10 now... size 37.5
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-CREAM-SNAKE-SANDAL-SHOE-7-5-37-5_W0QQitemZ270305932213QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item270305932213&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318





wow, early xmas present for myself? but i have no idea if these would fit...they are cute though, but very worn in.


----------



## rainyjewels

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

tortoise (old tortoise, not glittart) simples 85mm, sz 39, $469 - SO CUTE! wish they were my size!


----------



## Missrocks

^Thx for posting the Activas! I have been looking for those!


----------



## laureenthemean

canchan said:


> i have a question - when the CL's have a colored tip - is there ever a "red" tip the same color as the bottom - or is it more of a burgendy color?



There is both a red tip and a burgundy tip.  The red is close to the color of the soles.


----------



## more_CHOOS

yellow suede babel in many sizes 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709482&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446212131&R=452502290685&P_name=Christian+Louboutin&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1227249089313


----------



## bagpunk

sara999 said:


> Okay it's settled! I'm abdoning the saks sale in favour of teh lizard vps. I just really really want them!!!!



GOOD LUCK!

i was *this* close from bidding on these....!!!  but i am trying to be good. i am on a ban...


----------



## bellezza

Missrocks said:


> ^Thx for posting the Activas! I have been looking for those!



ooh lol then you can have them. i hope you get them!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Ugh the yellow Babels are available in almost every size...except mine of course!!!


----------



## noah8077

.


----------



## noah8077

Glitter NP's Size 36

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubou...1|240:1318

Current Bid $5.50  BIN $700  with live.com discount $525


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

more_CHOOS said:


> yellow suede babel in many sizes
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1227249089313


I wonder can I get my SA to get these with the presell to get the extra 50% off??!! Does anyone know?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Noah, I can't see the ebay auction with the glitters!


----------



## more_CHOOS

I think someone said that they are doing the additional 50% off online next week...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Noah, I can't see the ebay auction with the glitters!


 
clicking the picture instead of the link worked for me


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks naked.

OMG!! What if they are all gone by then?!


----------



## lovely&amazing

these are an amazing deal...luggage decollete 38.5 (will fit a us 7.5) BIN $325 use cash back to make them $243.75!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Authentic-Christian-Louboutin-Decollete-pumps-8-5_W0QQitemZ250328049675QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250328049675&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## more_CHOOS

Lots of sizes $550

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697cat295412


----------



## rilokiley

EB Rolando, size 36... BIN $400

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318




black patent Mad Mary, size 36... also BIN $400

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


**these look authentic to me, but please double check to make sure


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Bluefly has a bunch of new shoes this morning - Insectika, Armadillo, Privatita, and more...

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes/_/N-1z13zq1Zfg6/list.fly


----------



## evolkatie

I wish my feet were smaller


----------



## kaeleigh

LouboutinNerd said:


> Bluefly has a bunch of new shoes this morning - Insectika, Armadillo, Privatita, and more...
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes/_/N-1z13zq1Zfg6/list.fly


 
Use this link for 10% off.
http://www.bluefly.com/index.jsp?PR..._mmc=247-_-10_off-_-Fall_Accessories-_-728x90


----------



## tresjoliex

Barney's CO OP had Mody Blues in a teal color on sale.
Like around $300 ish


----------



## hlp_28

Tres - Do you kow whether there is any sz 35?? I want the teal.......
Anyone has a recommended SA at Barneys??
Thanks !!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Ramiro is my SA at Barneys  469.221.4700


----------



## JuneHawk

hlp_28 said:


> Tres - Do you kow whether there is any sz 35?? I want the teal.......
> Anyone has a recommended SA at Barneys??
> Thanks !!



My SA at Barney's BH is Denise.  She's been great so far!


----------



## hlp_28

Thanks more_choos and JuneHawk. Any chance you have the email add? I am from NZ and it usually takes them ages to answer the phone. Thanks !!!


----------



## laureenthemean

JuneHawk said:


> My SA at Barney's BH is Denise.  She's been great so far!



I recommend Denise as well!


----------



## more_CHOOS

hlp_28 said:


> Thanks more_choos and JuneHawk. Any chance you have the email add? I am from NZ and it usually takes them ages to answer the phone. Thanks !!!


 
"Leal, Ramiro" <rleal@BARNEYS.com>


----------



## keya

rilokiley said:


> EB Rolando, size 36... BIN $400
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-ROLANDO-Blue-Suede-Pumps-size-36_W0QQitemZ220316184733QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220316184733&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black patent Mad Mary, size 36... also BIN $400
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-MAD-MARY-pumps-size-36_W0QQitemZ220316190040QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220316190040&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> 
> **these look authentic to me, but please double check to make sure



Great deals! At that price I probably would've gotten the Mad Marys and attempted to get them stretched to fit me. It probably wouldn't have been such a great idea, so I'm almost thankful they're gone


----------



## hlp_28

Thanks heaps ladies !! I am going to try my luck !!


----------



## rilokiley

keya said:


> Great deals! At that price I probably would've gotten the Mad Marys and attempted to get them stretched to fit me. It probably wouldn't have been such a great idea, so I'm almost thankful they're gone




I know!  Such a good deal... I guess that's why they went so quickly.  I was thinking about getting the rolandos, but I think I need them 1/2 to a full size bigger.  btw, congrats on getting your candy cane simples


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Did someone here get them?


----------



## corsie

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Escarpins-LOUBOU...14&_trkparms=72:1526|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Interesting. :O


----------



## laureenthemean

^^The Hung Ups are actually pretty cool; even more so in python.


----------



## hlp_28

Anyone knows whether the Mody Blues is 70mm or lower than that?? Thanks


----------



## LaDonna

I saw the following at Tyson's today:

Saks
Black Sigourney (38.5)
Black Orniron (39)
Bronze Scissor Girl (38.5)

Neiman Marcus
Teal NP - Suede (40 and 40.5)
Gray Flannel NP (I forgot the size of this one, but I think it was a 40.5 or 41)
Gray Drapiday (38.5 and 39)
Blue Metallic (?) Sigourney (39.5, they had a couple of these)
Brown Inverness (41.5)
Beige Zipette (forget the size)


I didn't look at any of the prices.  I was bummed b/c I really wanted the Insectika's, but they didn't have any.  Saks had a couple of the Twisto/chat...I forgot but they were leopard print.  NM's had a lot of the flat shoes also.  IDK if they are doing phone orders, but you can try.


----------



## lilmissb

rilokiley said:


> EB Rolando, size 36... BIN $400
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-ROLANDO-Blue-Suede-Pumps-size-36_W0QQitemZ220316184733QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220316184733&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black patent Mad Mary, size 36... also BIN $400
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-MAD-MARY-pumps-size-36_W0QQitemZ220316190040QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220316190040&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> 
> **these look authentic to me, but please double check to make sure




why do I have to be in a different time zone!!! I love EB anything and I could have made a 36 work!!


----------



## lilmissb

hlp_28 said:


> Tres - Do you kow whether there is any sz 35?? I want the teal.......
> Anyone has a recommended SA at Barneys??
> Thanks !!




I think I read on Barney's website that a)they don't ship o/s and b)they don't accept foreign credit cards. I'm trying to find a way around it.


----------



## hlp_28

I just called Barneys and they said no Mody Blues at all?? The SA said this is from last season


----------



## JuneHawk

hlp_28 said:


> Thanks more_choos and JuneHawk. Any chance you have the email add? I am from NZ and it usually takes them ages to answer the phone. Thanks !!!



Sorry, I don't have her email addy.  However, they answer the phone pretty fast there.  She's there today for sure, I talked to her a little while ago.  Good luck!


----------



## JuneHawk

hlp_28 said:


> I just called Barneys and they said no Mody Blues at all?? The SA said this is from last season



Sorry to hear that!


----------



## sakura

hlp_28 said:


> I just called Barneys and they said no Mody Blues at all?? The SA said this is from last season



Could it be the CO OP that has it?


----------



## rilokiley

Not sure of the style name, but very cute!... light pink/nude ish heels, size 36.5, brand new but with some slight defects... BIN $160!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh those are cute AND cheap!! Somebody get them!!


----------



## b00mbaka

DAMN! That's only $120 with the cashback!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

They have that stupid third party thing going on. I tried earlier on in the CB.


----------



## hlp_28

sakura said:


> Could it be the CO OP that has it?



What's the number for Co Op??


----------



## b00mbaka

jimmyshoogirl said:


> They have that stupid third party thing going on. I tried earlier on in the CB.


 
Oh yeah! I remember that rentme 3rd party drama


----------



## lilmissb

Co Op is barney's isn't it???


----------



## b00mbaka

Kinda, sorta, not really. It's a smaller version of their department store. I think there's Barney's NY and Barney's Co-Op


----------



## sakura

There are a couple of CO OP stores - http://www.barneys.com/CO-OP Stores/STORES_COOP,default,pg.html

Best if you can call the exact store.


----------



## more_CHOOS

wow!  they just added a bunch more sales to saks online

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/search/EndecaSearch.jsp?ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1227300958619&N=1553+306418049+1837&Ns=P_306418049_sort


----------



## rainyjewels

what styles did they just add? i don't see any new styles...?


----------



## hlp_28

I tried calling a few stores but none of them answer the phone !!


----------



## heat97

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446189782&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709487&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1227368462259&ev19=1:19

this one is new in all colors!!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I have a pair of Sock 212 Mary Janes 70mm in a size 36, Nude, on hold at Saks Hou. If you want them PM for info on how to get them.


----------



## lolitablue

Has these been posted.  Nice color combo.  All sizes.  Sigourneys are on sale, too!!

http://www.barneys.com/Lady Grant/15901.6294,default,pd.html


----------



## kaeleigh

lolitablue said:


> Has these been posted. Nice color combo. All sizes. Sigourneys are on sale, too!!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Lady Grant/15901.6294,default,pd.html


 


Triclo's are on sale too.

 DarkPurple $480. (size 6 &7) (Also 7.5,8,8.5,and 10.5 listed yet the price is showing $795
Why can't these be red? 
http://www.barneys.com/Triclo/15901.6208,default,pd.html


----------



## sakura

*kaeleigh*, only black is on sale.


----------



## kaeleigh

sakura said:


> *kaeleigh*, only black is on sale.


 
O' crap! Thanks.


----------



## JuneHawk

lilmissb said:


> Co Op is barney's isn't it???



Yes but Co Op targets a different sort of demographics.  They are young, hip and funky, if that makes sense.


----------



## xegbl

bellezza said:


> wow, early xmas present for myself? but i have no idea if these would fit...they are cute though, but very worn in.



They fit half a size smaller than usual, so they shld be just nice for US6.5??


----------



## xegbl

Red Patent Clichy 100 38.5 BIN 649.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## xegbl

blue pailettes decollette 40 BIN 650

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## xegbl

Black joli mules for just 269 size 37. These runs about a size smaller....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

TPFer - Morfoula 
Yoyo Zeppa Raffia  - Size 38


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ those are cool!


----------



## morfoula

i dunno why my picture is sideways. i changed it LOL


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

there was a size 37 decollete in Fuxia suede 37 at Saks Houston. someone returned it from another state. That was the only size. They were not on sale - I don't think.


----------



## lilmissb

JuneHawk said:


> Yes but Co Op targets a different sort of demographics.  They are young, hip and funky, if that makes sense.




Yeah it does. Thanks June.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

These are pretty! The seller has a few other pailettes too.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...6713QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported


----------



## lulabee

Stinas said:


> TPFer - Morfoula
> Yoyo Zeppa Raffia - Size 38


 Gawd, I wish these were my size!


----------



## morfoula

lulabee said:


> Gawd, I wish these were my size!



what size r ya?


----------



## lulabee

^^I'd need a 391/2


----------



## morfoula

ou damn... just cuz i'm a 37, 37.5 and they are really big on me


----------



## kaeleigh

Ebay *Live discount* is back up to 25% off. They are probably losing business on CL's since everyone is buying from Saks.


----------



## kaeleigh

Burgundy Glittart Decollete
(Size 8) ($504.75)

http://www.bluefly.com/index.jsp?PR..._mmc=247-_-10_off-_-Fall_Accessories-_-728x90
Use this link for 10% off. I guess Bluefly will not allow to stack codes anymore


----------



## kaeleigh

(size 8) ($382.35)
Black Petit Rat
http://www.bluefly.com/index.jsp?PR..._mmc=247-_-10_off-_-Fall_Accessories-_-728x90


----------



## more_CHOOS

*Just spoke to ONLINE CHAT and she informed me that Saks online sale starts tomorrow at 9AM ET, 8AM CT, 6AM PT!!!! *


----------



## samhainophobia

Brown Yoclou from NGG, size 39.5, no bids, starting price $299.99.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

These are quite cool-looking.


----------



## lilmissb

^^*more_CHOOS* - is that 9am NY time?


----------



## samhainophobia

I don't know anything about this retailer (Imeldas Aspen).  That said:

Look like lower-heeled NPs?  marked from $ 735 down to $367, sizes 37, 40, and 41 -- http://www.imeldasaspen.com/shop/shopping.php?pr_id=1020

Maribis mule, size 37, marked from $71- down to $355 -- http://www.imeldasaspen.com/shop/shopping.php?pr_id=1048

Python slingbacks, marked from $895 down to $447, sizes 36.5 and 37 -- http://www.imeldasaspen.com/shop/shopping.php?pr_id=1098

Painted silk O My slings, marked from $585 down to $292, size 38 -- http://www.imeldasaspen.com/shop/shopping.php?pr_id=1116


----------



## JetSetGo!

lilmissb said:


> ^^*more_CHOOS* - is that 9am NY time?



yep


Thanks *more_choos*!


----------



## lulabee

morfoula said:


> ou damn... just cuz i'm a 37, 37.5 and they are really big on me


 Good Gawd I'm lovin' your new avatar!!!


----------



## sara999

2x post!


----------



## sara999

Mourfola I love your new avatar. Your auction is too big for me (I need a 37) but whoever gets them will be v lucky, they're gorgeous!


----------



## rilokiley

There's a lot of conflicting info about the online Saks sale.  Some CS reps are saying today at 9AM eastern, some are saying tonight at midnight, and some are saying it starts Tuesday.  So I guess we'll see...


----------



## lilmissb

JetSetGo! said:


> yep
> 
> 
> Thanks *more_choos*!




Thanks, today or tomorrow. I'm getting mixed up here.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Well, it's 9am ET, and I'm not seeing any rice drop!


----------



## more_CHOOS

today!  but i don't see price difference!


----------



## tuvili

I just tried to do a live chat at Saks online.... it took forever to connect, and when it did, it said that I was being reported to the Abuse contact at my ISP!  Then disconnected!


----------



## more_CHOOS

i just called about 5 min til 8 and they said it should show up...in your cart


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

JetSetGo! said:


> Well, it's 9am ET, and I'm not seeing any rice drop!


 

me either ... guess i'm trying tonight at midnight???


----------



## more_CHOOS

oh the madness...


----------



## lilmissb

waiting...waiting...waiting......nothing's happening.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

The Live Chat customer service reps are now saying it starts at 12:01 tonight(well, technically 12:01 is tomorrow morning LOL). Who knows if that's even right. It seems like every CS rep tells people something different.


----------



## tuvili

And again.  Really nice.


----------



## more_CHOOS

what they are now saying it starts at  NOON today per ONLINE CHAT

and Midnight per Phone Customer Service


----------



## rainyjewels

whaaaaaaaat..........more choos, who told you noon?


----------



## more_CHOOS

when I called in about a few mins ago, the rep told me noon.  they keep playing with our emotions...


----------



## rainyjewels

oh man.............some reps are saying midnight tonight, some are saying midnight monday, and now noon today? grrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

ahhh!  so i woke up this early on a sunday for nothing!!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Someone over in Deals & Steals was told by a live chat rep to just keep checking back throughout the day, because they basically don't know when it's going to start. If I wasn't hoping it's going to be an additional 50% off I wouldn't even both with this.


----------



## JuneHawk

What is the discount online gonna be?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ additional 50% off sale items i believe.


----------



## rainyjewels

it better be addl 50% off for all the misinformation and anxiety they've put us through.


----------



## JuneHawk

Is it just for Saks card holders?


----------



## tuvili

[FONT=arial,sans-serif]"I do apologize for any inconvenience caused. The sale will begin at midnight tonight for online sales and 9 am tomorrow for in store sales.  70% off."  -- Ashton T Saks Direct

[/FONT]


----------



## tuvili

"The sale is for everyone"  I asked if it was for Saks cardholders only.


----------



## more_CHOOS

OK!  So I just got off the phone with Customer Service again and this was what I was told:

She said alot of reps were confused about the sale.  There are actually 2 sales going on right now.  There is a sale now that started at 9am this morning, additional items were marked 40-70% off.  But the actual additional 50% off sale that we all are waiting for will not start until 12:01 Tuesday.  If you purchase something now you can still get a price adjustment if AND ONLY IF, the same color, style, sz is available when the 50% off sale starts.  If not, then no price adjustment.

Anyway, but this won't stop me from refreshing throughout the day just in case..hahah


----------



## more_CHOOS

tuvili said:


> [FONT=arial,sans-serif]"I do apologize for any inconvenience caused. The sale will begin at midnight tonight for online sales and 9 am tomorrow for in store sales. 70% off." -- Ashton T Saks Direct[/FONT]


 
Hahha...maybe these reps are in a different time zone and "tonight" could be tomorrow for us in the USA and "tomorrow" might be Tuesday?


----------



## rainyjewels

paul r told me they go by eastern time. and he said midnight tonight. sigh. that won't stop me from refreshing either...i'd kick myself if i missed it.


----------



## JuneHawk

I'm lusting after a pair of Brian Atwoods on Saks...I'd LOVE them at $211!


----------



## funandsun

rainyjewels said:


> paul r told me they go by eastern time. and he said midnight tonight. sigh. that won't stop me from refreshing either...i'd kick myself if i missed it.


 
Last time they had a big sale it started early!  I'm going to start checking around 8 pm Pacific Time.


----------



## Manzana

I just did a live chat and the rep told me Monday at 12am the 70% will kick in. So, who knows? I'll just keep checking.


----------



## jh4200

I didn't have any luck at noon - guess I'll be trying again at midnight.


----------



## Chins4

tuvili said:


> "The sale is for everyone" I asked if it was for Saks cardholders only.


 
Just so I'm absolutely clear - the 70% online discount is not JUST for Saks Card holders


----------



## rainyjewels

no, the online sale is never just for saks cardholders. it's basically the store sale that's supposed to start tues (which is open to the public), except online and one day early. they usually do the online sale 1-2 days earlier than the store sale. you only needed a saks card to pre-sale with the add'l 50% off until the sale starts on tues for the public.


----------



## Noegirl05

It was for SAKS cardholders to get first dibs... that started last week then at midnightit will be opened up to everyone


----------



## Cerina

starting bid 299,99, BIN 499,99. Haven't seen those before, they are lovely! Size 40 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## techie81

How do you get a price adjustment online if you buy something on Saks online now??


----------



## rdgldy

pretty!


----------



## rainyjewels

techie81 said:


> How do you get a price adjustment online if you buy something on Saks online now??



i don't think you can get price adjustments. they're pretty firm on that. otherwise everyone would prob be buying now before they sell out and get adjustment later when they go on sale....


----------



## Cerina

*
Stunning VP's, BIN 699,99, Size 38!*  
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-fuchsia-paillettes-very-prive-38_W0QQitemZ330288696713QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item330288696713&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## bellezza

ooh i wish i was a 38...


----------



## tuvili

Well, it doesn't really matter to me, since I'm not interested in any of the styles they have on the website that will be on sale.  And I don't have the stamina to go and fight the crowds in the store.


----------



## rilokiley

Someone get these pleeeeeeaaasseeee!!!

Brand new green satin Fiorellino, size 38!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-Chris...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I already emailed her about the insole measurement. I NEEEED those!!!


----------



## JuneHawk

They are beautiful!  I'm watching them.  MPA, if you don't get them, I just might have to!  Assuming they go for a price I'm willing to pay that is.


----------



## rilokiley

*MPA*, they are so pretty!  please get them and take lots of pics so I can drool more!! 

Do you think she would be willing to do a BIN?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ If she emails me back with the insole measurement, and it works for me, I'm going to ask if she'll do a BIN! I think I need a 38.5 in these but she says they run TTS.


----------



## rubyshoesday

So nice! Gray Suede Monica Thigh High Boots!!
Size 39.5 NIB
Starting at $899
http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Gray-Monica-Thigh-High-Boots-9-5-39-5-NIB_W0QQitemZ270307411938QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item270307411938&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## meluvs2shop

Cerina said:


> starting bid 299,99, BIN 499,99. Haven't seen those before, they are lovely! Size 40
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318



i love these!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262

Size 37 ($404.24 BIN) 
I think someone has been looking for these.


----------



## lilmissb

How much do suede rolandos retail for? Thanks.


----------



## sakura

*lilmissb*, they were $610 at BG.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Kaeleigh, that was me. Thanks, but thrill is gone now. Besides, I think I have hit my stopping point with all of these sales. It is nice to see that they lowered the price by $100+ though!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks sakura!


----------



## kaeleigh

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Kaeleigh, that was me. Thanks, but thrill is gone now. Besides, I think I have hit my stopping point with all of these sales. It is nice to see that they lowered the price by $100+ though!


 
I thought it was you! Maybe if they lower them another $100 the thrill will come back before summer I'll keep a look out.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks! Now that would bring the thrill back! They have been re-listed a bazillion times, so I don't really feel pressured to get them now. LOL! But, $400 is really not bad at all!


----------



## tuvili

i hate snipers.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

What did you lose?


----------



## tuvili

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260318262742&ssPageName=ADME:B:ONA:US:1123

I know, it was a low bid, but I was really hoping... and I was the only bidder until FOUR SECONDS before the end of the auction.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh, that sucks. Well, I am sure you will find something else. It just wasn't meant!


----------



## bellezza

that happened to me recently. i was so mad.


----------



## Stinas

Ariella Boots - Size 35


----------



## JetSetGo!

tuvili said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260318262742&ssPageName=ADME:B:ONA:US:1123
> 
> I know, it was a low bid, but I was really hoping... and I was the only bidder until FOUR SECONDS before the end of the auction.




I'm so sorry *Tuvili.* That's happened to me more times than I can count. Sometimes, just because my page didn't refresh in time! Don't worry another beautiful pair will come your way.


----------



## JRed

Why can't they ever be in my size???!??!!!

Mad Mary, 38.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/FAB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lilmissb

JuneHawk said:


> My SA at Barney's BH is Denise.  She's been great so far!




Which Barney's is she at? Thanks. I need an SA there.


----------



## ylime

Just got this email from the CL boutique in South Coast Plaza. The following styles are on sale for 40% off starting today (Monday):

*Armadillo 120 Crepe Satin (black & red)*
*Babel 100 Suede (yellow)*
*Belle 100 Calf (black)*
*Belle 85 Suede (grey)*
*Bonnie 70 Kid (black & brown)*
*Bretelle 100 Nappa Laminato (platine & purple)*
*Bretelle 100 Crepe Satin (black)*
*C&#8217;est Moi 120 Nappa (black: sizes available &#8211; 35, 37, 37.5, 38.5; 40, 41, 42)*
*C&#8217;est Moi 120 Suede (blue)*
*Drapiday 120 Suede (grey & purple)*
*Drapinight 100 satin (black)*
*Drapinight 100 lurex (platine & fuxia)*
*Insectika 100 calf (black & brown)*
*Orniron 100 calf (black)*
*Peniche flat (burgundy & black)*
*Ron Ron 100 glittart (burgundy : sizes available &#8211; 41, 42 & blue : sizes available - 35, 38, 38.5, 41, 42)*
*Twistochat 100 seta calf (black & cuoio)*
*Very Brode suede (Fuxia & elephant)*
*Yotruche 100 ostrich legs (black)*
*Yoyo 100 Giaguaro (blue argento & nero argento)*
*Yoyospina 100 patent (tartaruga)*

Ask for either Reghan or Patrick! The number for the boutique is (714)754-9200.


----------



## sakura

Thank goodness, nothing for me!


----------



## lilmissb

Do you know if all boutiques are having a sale?


----------



## lilmissb

^^yeah I second that. blue glitterart ronrons would have been nice but my size isn't listed.


----------



## tuvili

Thanks, all


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

JRed said:


> Why can't they ever be in my size???!??!!!
> 
> Mad Mary, 38.5
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/FAB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Studded-Heels-Shoes-38-5-8-8-5_W0QQitemZ390011420434QQihZ026QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
 why can't these be my size


----------



## JuneHawk

lilmissb said:


> Which Barney's is she at? Thanks. I need an SA there.



Beverly Hills (310) 276-4400.  That's the store's main number.


----------



## JetSetGo!

lilmissb said:


> Do you know if all boutiques are having a sale?




I think so, but they all have different inventory.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks June.


----------



## lilmissb

JetSetGo! said:


> I think so, but they all have different inventory.



So goes the hunt AGAIN! At least I'm still awake so in a few mins I can call Horatioa & Madison.


----------



## jh4200

If I remember correctly, Madison doesn't open until 10 and Horatio doesn't open until 11.  Or possible the other way around.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Net-a-porter is having a sale...

http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Sale/Designers/Christian_Louboutin


----------



## rilokiley

EB New Simples, Size 39, used.  BIN $198.88!

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-Chris...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rilokiley

Black jazz decollete, size 39, barely worn.  Starting bid $250!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## meluvs2shop

rilokiley said:


> EB New Simples, Size 39, used.  BIN $198.88!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-Chris...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318



gone!


----------



## b00mbaka

^^^ I looked at those EB New Simples a billion times but I just couldn't pull the trigger and hit BIN. They were too "loved" for me but I'd like to see if someone here got them and restored them.


----------



## b00mbaka

more_CHOOS said:


> Net-a-porter is having a sale...
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Sale/Designers/Christian_Louboutin


 
Oh :censor:! They have the new forever tina's on sale! Are there any coupon codes for net-a-porter???


----------



## ylime

b00mbaka said:


> Oh :censor:! They have the new forever tina's on sale! Are there any coupon codes for net-a-porter???



No codes as far as I could find.  The last coupon I found was for free shipping back in October. Although shipping is only $12.50 if you go via UPS ground.

The Forever Tinas are HOT! I wouldn't wear them enough to justify it, but still a great price. I really love that NAP shows all shoes with a potential outfit.


----------



## b00mbaka

ylime said:


> No codes as far as I could find.  The last coupon I found was for free shipping back in October. Although shipping is only $12.50 if you go via UPS ground.
> 
> *The Forever Tinas are HOT! I wouldn't wear them enough to justify it, but still a great price. I really love that NAP shows all shoes with a potential outfit*.


 
Yeah, I totally agree! That's why I need a coupon to put it under the $500 mark, then I'd DEFINITELY get it. 

Am I a loser for getting wardrobe ideas from the NAP mannequins? LOL!


----------



## laureenthemean

NAP almost never has any codes.


----------



## sakura

Not the best deal after the Saks/Nordstrom/Neimans/Bergdorf sales, but I know that these are HGs for some of you:

Burgundy Glittart Decollete in size 8 - http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...gner-cat20022-4294964377/301755001/detail.fly

Purple Simple (100mm) in size 11 - http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...gner-cat20022-4294964377/301656901/detail.fly


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Brown suede NP with gold tips- size 39
(awesome tPFer!!!) BIN $415

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-No-Prive-Rare-Color-Size-39_W0QQitemZ270307977353QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MyPinkPony

Sorry! I was lame, should have done a search first. please ignore!


----------



## Katykit01

My Purse Addiction said:


> Brown suede NP with gold tips- size 39
> (awesome tPFer!!!) BIN $415
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-No-Prive-Rare-Color-Size-39_W0QQitemZ270307977353QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



My fav. tPFer I am sooo watching these! I've purchased from her before and a great seller  I hope I win these


----------



## luxlover

I think the Saks sale is ruining things for me...

Everything seems so expensive all of a sudden now.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Seriously!


----------



## meluvs2shop

My Purse Addiction said:


> Brown suede NP with gold tips- size 39
> (awesome tPFer!!!) BIN $415
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-No-Prive-Rare-Color-Size-39_W0QQitemZ270307977353QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



gorgeous.


----------



## Stinas

My Purse Addiction said:


> Brown suede NP with gold tips- size 39
> (awesome tPFer!!!) BIN $415
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-No-Prive-Rare-Color-Size-39_W0QQitemZ270307977353QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


This is my auction.  Thank you for posting.


----------



## morfoula

from our Tpfer


----------



## morfoula

size 39
from a tpfer


----------



## meluvs2shop

luxlover said:


> I think the Saks sale is ruining things for me...
> 
> Everything seems so expensive all of a sudden now.



ITA! that's how i felt when i went on NAP today to check out their sales.


----------



## morfoula

size 39
from a tpfer


----------



## Stinas

morfoula said:


> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...570|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318#ebayphotohosting
> 
> size 39
> from a tpfer


----------



## Noegirl05

Dammit Stinas you know I just spent way too much at the sale and now you go and post those Np!!!!!!!!


----------



## samhainophobia

I'll be the first to admit that I don't really know yet what's a good deal and what isn't, but this looks like a decent price to me.

Bourge boots, size 37, BIN $799 or starting bid $759.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BOURGES-Luggage-Boot-37-6-5-NIB_W0QQitemZ190266514918QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item190266514918&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

ETA: I have no idea how to spot real vs. fake, so if anyone is interested in these they should ask the authenticators.  Or if they're obvious fakes -- my bad, I'm new at this .


----------



## heat97

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Leather-Insectika-37-5_W0QQitemZ180308991411QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item180308991411&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

another tpfer!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Stinas how do the Finzis fit you? They look like they're shaped more like decolettes but they like they're on the long side for you? Just trying to figure out if they would fit me or not.


----------



## evolkatie

Thanks heat, just fyi, I'll be pulling the auction tomorrow morning if they are not sold, I forgot to set it to be a 1 day listing lol.


----------



## javaboo

*Buzzy*: Do you mean they look like Pigalles?


----------



## buzzytoes

That too java - just that they look pointier toed like the decolletes and pigalles, as opposed to say the declics. I think I have issues with fit and pointy toed shoes.


----------



## morfoula

from what she's told me they fit like pigalles. they're a type of pigalle


----------



## buzzytoes

This is why I need to increase my collection - so I can have one of each to compare sizing on absolutely everything!


----------



## evolkatie

I've been eyeing the finzi's for a VERY long time. Why is Stinas not my size


----------



## archygirl

Stinas said:


> This is my auction. Thank you for posting.


 
Oh, Stinas, why did you have to list your shoes when I just purchased a pair of EB suede rolandos from a WONDERFUL tPFer and am waiting to 12:01 to get another pair from Saks...if I don't end up with SAKS score, I may be coming your way


----------



## rilokiley

Kim Kardashian's white loubs, size 37, .99 starting bid... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kim-Kardashian-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


also red ones, size 36, .99 starting bid

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kim-Kardashian-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Desir, size 37

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kim-Kardashian-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## niccig

oooooh, Stinas, you have no idea how often I've looked at the gorgeous veee's and envied them!  Why can't you be a 38?  These are on my watch list even though they're a size too big.


----------



## evolkatie

Hmm so are these two winners lucky tpf'rs?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

LOL Noe!
Buzzy - They fit similar to the Pigalle....they are the shorter heel, so I would say they fit close to a simple fit.  Im a 38 in the higher heeled Pigalle.  I put heel liners in them because I was DYING after wearing them for 16 hours straight two days in a row...I never took them out.
Archy - lol
niccig - Im upset im getting rid of my first pair, but I dont wear them as often as I would like & I bought wayyyy too many in the past 3 months...I dont have enough time to wear them all.


----------



## tuvili

Stinas, I wish those NPs were my size!  Just beautiful.


----------



## Stinas

evolkatie said:


> Hmm so are these two winners lucky tpf'rs?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LADY-GRES-SHOES_W0QQitemZ220314303403QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Fuschia-Leather-Heels-39_W0QQitemZ350127452039QQihZ022QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Why didnt I bidddddddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!  OMG!


----------



## Stinas

tuvili said:


> Stinas, I wish those NPs were my size!  Just beautiful.


Thanks!!  I didnt end up wearing them as much as I liked to.  I need to get some bright colors in my collection.


----------



## Stinas

Helmut - Size 38.5 - Black Patent




Why arent these my size???!??
Size 36


----------



## laureenthemean

White Yoyo Zeppa (looks like a low heel), size 37, BIN $165
http://cgi.ebay.com/White-Patent-Ch...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Nude/pale pink Mouche, size 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## hlp_28

morfoula said:


> size 39
> from a tpfer


 
Stina - This is really pretty!! What's the name of the style??


----------



## sara999

those are the Vee


----------



## samhainophobia

Lower-heeled python slingback, red tip, 36.5.  Very pretty.  BIN $795.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## kaeleigh

$477. (size 37.5 & 39.5)
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33790


----------



## hlp_28

Thanks *sara.* I like that style


----------



## JuneHawk

saks at dadeland in miami has brown glittar ron rons inat least 37.5


----------



## sara999

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ksid=p3907.m29&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=1
37.5 decolletes (black), only $365!!!! hurry and bid!!!!


----------



## tuvili

Stinas said:


> Why arent these my size???!??
> Size 36



i bid on them


----------



## Stinas

hlp_28 said:


> Stina - This is really pretty!! What's the name of the style??


Its the Veee (yes, with 3 e's...lol...its how the box spells it)  I love them but dont wear them enough.


----------



## rilokiley

Grey suede VP 70mm, 37, gently used.  BIN $399.99!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rilokiley

Brown leather VP, 36, gently used.  Starting bid $24.99!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## goodmornin

rilokiley said:


> Grey suede VP 70mm, 37, gently used.  BIN $399.99!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-70-Suede-Shoes-37_W0QQitemZ220318933378QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220318933378&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Weird - I'm getting a link to theory boots


----------



## rilokiley

I dunno... I found it again and reposted the link.  Does it work now?

Here it is again...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

yep link works now


----------



## goodmornin

works!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Sorry if these have already been posted:

Leopard pony Helmut, size 37.5, $750 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1307

Size 39.5, starting bid $125
http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Pony-..._trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318#ht_510wt_0


----------



## BellaShoes

^oh no, dcshopgirl needs to wipe down the inner soles of the helmut pony hair... ewww.ush:


----------



## funandsun

BellaShoes said:


> ^oh no, dcshopgirl needs to wipe down the inner soles of the helmut pony hair... ewww.ush:


 
Yeah, but for $125.00 I'll wipe them down!  Problem is I wear a 41 in simples and am a 10 U.S. - do you think a 39.5 in the helmuts would work?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ i think they will work ... i they run large. ?


----------



## funandsun

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ i think they will work ... i they run large. ?


 
A size and a half seems like a lot.  I know they run big but I'm just not sure...


----------



## YaYa3

could someone please answer a question?  i know it's off topic, so just direct me to the right place.  i got a friend request and a message from someone and i'd really like to respond to the message, but HOW?  so sorry i'm off topic.  THANKS!


----------



## niccig

These are a pretty good deal-
black leather Declic sz 38, BIN $549

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-black-declic-38-Authentic-7-5-8_W0QQitemZ330289711174QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item330289711174&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318

ETA: I'd buy but I'm totally on a ban, plus 38 is just half a size too big for me


----------



## techie81

YaYa3 said:


> could someone please answer a question?  i know it's off topic, so just direct me to the right place.  i got a friend request and a message from someone and i'd really like to respond to the message, but HOW?  so sorry i'm off topic.  THANKS!



Is there no Reply button below the message?  Odd...


----------



## YaYa3

techie 81, no.  there's no reply button.  should there be?


----------



## bellezza

if you just joined, i know you can't pm until you've had your account for at least 5 days or some number. if you do a search you will find some info.


----------



## hlp_28

Stinas said:


> Its the Veee (yes, with 3 e's...lol...its how the box spells it)  I love them but dont wear them enough.



Thanks Stina. Wish it's my size.....


----------



## YaYa3

bellezza, thank you.  i just joined on the 23rd, so maybe that's the problem.


----------



## tuvili

rilokiley said:


> Here it is again...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-70-Suede-Shoes-37_W0QQitemZ220318932159QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220318932159&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Oh, how I wish these were at least a half size smaller!


----------



## lilmissb

Question, does anyone know when Jaws in python came out and how much they were on sale?


----------



## sara999

i have to go down 1.5 size in the helmut personaly


----------



## ylime

http://cgi.ebay.com/USED-CHRISTIAN-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:15|39:1|240:1318
Passamule heels, size 39.5. BIN $160 (free shipping)


----------



## ylime

I wish these were my size! From one of our own. 





http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160301014893&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
Navy Ali, size 36. *BIN $350*!


----------



## evolkatie

Green suede LG BIN $425 Size 40.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Probably not a deal but these are gorgeous. 
PURPLE Ambrosinas Sz 38 
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kaeleigh

size 8 & 11  ($430.23)

First link for 15% off today only!
http://www.bluefly.com/index.jsp?PR..._mmc=247-_-10_off-_-Fall_Accessories-_-728x90

Then use 2nd link to check out for additional 10% off
http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes/_/N-1z13zq1Zfg6/list.fly


----------



## funandsun

sara999 said:


> i have to go down 1.5 size in the helmut personaly


 
Wow, thanks Sara! I will definitely keep these on my radar then!  I love the leopard and I want them to fit!

(Your new hair rocks, by the way - 'new' Sara looks much more sophisticated!)


----------



## sara999

yay thanks funandsun!!! i could probably get away with 1 size but then i'd have to pad and i prefer my shoes to fit snug and then slightly stretch to be more accommodating


----------



## ashakes

lilmissb said:


> Question, does anyone know when Jaws in python came out and how much they were on sale?


 
The Jaws were available last Fall at boutiques and Saks and also again at NM last season.  They were never on sale at that time.  They sold out very quickly. My guess is the one you see on Ebay that NGG has up, well she probably did get that on sale because it was the last one left or was a late return.  They generally have long been sold out though in the US.  Retail was $1070+ last season.

I would see if she would do a $999 BIN!  They are amazing and I always get tons of compliments  when I wear them!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sorry limissb!! I have been looking for these shoes for a veeeeeeery long time and I just got them. Damn it, I was too excited to ask for a lower BIN. I could careless though!


----------



## evolkatie

Yay!!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Awww, Katie!!! I owe you my life (well, that is a bit extreme)!! Thank you so much, especially having to listen to me be all depressed last might after the Saks ordeal!


----------



## evolkatie

lol maybe we'll have time for some drinks. I feel like I need one since I might not be able to get my mac today


----------



## funandsun

evolkatie said:


> Green suede LG BIN $425 Size 40.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-LADY-GRES-Pumps-Shoes-40-5_W0QQitemZ300276412852QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Probably not a deal but these are gorgeous.
> PURPLE Ambrosinas Sz 38
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-AMBROSINA-PURPLE-SATIN-PUMPS-SZ-38_W0QQitemZ190269608608QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
The Green Suede Lady Gres are mine.  Thanks for posting!  I'm a new collector and I've decided to step back and re-evaluate my collection.  I love the Lady Gres but I need  some basic black shoes first.
 - Just a little trivia about me...my evilbay ID is BKRCHIK because I used to have a Harley (I sold it but kept the ID.  I ride my boyfriends bike now.)


----------



## sara999

sara999 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=180307587106&Category=63889&_trksid=p3907.m29&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26its%3DI%26otn%3D1
> 37.5 decolletes (black), only $365!!!! hurry and bid!!!!


they went for $370, what a steal. hope someone here got them!!


----------



## rilokiley

congrats *jimmyshoogirl*!!  I love, love, love the Jaws!  Post pics when you get them!

and let me know if you ever see a 36.5


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

evolkatie said:


> lol maybe we'll have time for some drinks. I feel like I need one since I might not be able to get my mac today


Oh nooo! Why aren't you getting it?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks rilo! I will post tons of pics when I get them. I may pass out when I get them in my hands though!!

BTW, rodeofashion have them in a 36.5, she just went down by $100. With the Cashback they will be pretty close to what retail is. Good luck!


----------



## rdgldy

how exciting,* jimmyshoo*!


----------



## BellaShoes

YaYa3 said:


> could someone please answer a question? i know it's off topic, so just direct me to the right place. i got a friend request and a message from someone and i'd really like to respond to the message, but HOW? so sorry i'm off topic. THANKS!


 
Simply go into 'My Control Panel' on the top left of the page or click on 'Notification' in the top,top right corner.... hope that helps.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

rdgldy said:


> how exciting,* jimmyshoo*!



You have noooo idea how excited am I now. I love NGG!!


----------



## evolkatie

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Oh nooo! Why aren't you getting it?



it's actually a belated bday gift from me, my brother, and my dad to my mom but someone in the family didn't put in their share and I don't feel like I should pay double my part to cover up for someone so the gift will have to wait!


----------



## YaYa3

BellaShoes, thank you.  i'm still trying.  i don't think i've been registered long enough to respond to message.


----------



## bellezza

YaYa3 said:


> bellezza, thank you.  i just joined on the 23rd, so maybe that's the problem.



yep, that's why. wait a few more days.


----------



## funandsun

funandsun said:


> The Green Suede Lady Gres are mine. Thanks for posting! I'm a new collector and I've decided to step back and re-evaluate my collection. I love the Lady Gres but I need some basic black shoes first.
> - Just a little trivia about me...my evilbay ID is BKRCHIK because I used to have a Harley (I sold it but kept the ID. I ride my boyfriends bike now.)


 
My Lady Gres just sold...I'm a little sad.  Kind of funny when I've got two new pairs on their way to replace them...


----------



## sakura

Size 8 is gone but a 9.5 popped up!



kaeleigh said:


> size 8 & 11  ($430.23)
> 
> First link for 15% off today only!
> http://www.bluefly.com/index.jsp?PR..._mmc=247-_-10_off-_-Fall_Accessories-_-728x90
> 
> Then use 2nd link to check out for additional 10% off
> http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes/_/N-1z13zq1Zfg6/list.fly


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

ylime said:


> I wish these were my size! From one of our own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160301014893&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
> Navy Ali, size 36. *BIN $350*!


Aww thanks for posting!


----------



## b00mbaka

Oh no! Why are you selling them? I loved them on you!


----------



## lilmissb

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Sorry limissb!! I have been looking for these shoes for a veeeeeeery long time and I just got them. Damn it, I was too excited to ask for a lower BIN. I could careless though!




Bugger! I was in the process of negotiating a layby with NGG before I bought or bid  

Needless to say I'm very disappointed but I am glad that a fellow TPFer got them. Please post modelling pics so I can live vicariously through you. The only other one I saw was through rodeodrivefashionista and that was up at $1400 which is a bit much.

If anyone sees these around again please PM me!!!!!


----------



## LaDonna

*jimmyshoo *you got the jaws!  congrats!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

b00mbaka said:


> Oh no! Why are you selling them? I loved them on you!


I don't wear them at all. When I did wear them, it was only because I made myself.


----------



## BellaShoes

^^ 8 is back up....


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LaDonna, yep I did thanks!


----------



## LaDonna

i hope these haven't been posted

emerald green new simples sz 38 $466
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731

more items from nm
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/common/store/catalog/templates/ET1.jhtml?No=0&N=145&st=s&va=t


----------



## evolkatie

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Size 35.5, would probably be good for a 36/36.5
I love these shoes and you really DO need to size down to not have funny looking toes in them


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hehe! I am cleaning my closet! Thanks Katie for posting my VCs! I would definitely say a 36 (especially narrow), but a 36.5 may be too small though.


----------



## shopalot

ylime said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/USED-CHRISTIAN-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:15|39:1|240:1318
> Passamule heels, size 39.5. BIN $160 (free shipping)



I have my eye on these


----------



## bellezza

evolkatie said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
> 
> Size 35.5, would probably be good for a 36/36.5
> I love these shoes and you really DO need to size down to not have funny looking toes in them



oh i LOVE these! i think they'd be a little small though...i usually wear a 36.5.


----------



## Noegirl05

Looky what I just bought

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220319047789


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ oh my goodness, noe! Those are fabulous! Love!!!


----------



## LaDonna

^ congrats noe!  those are gorgeous!

black stevas sz 39 low starting bid of $99
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lilmissb

^^Noegirl - WOW! Beautiful!!!


----------



## LaDonna

idk if these are the yoyo's or vp's sz 38 bin $399.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Noegirl05 said:


> Looky what I just bought
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220319047789



ohh i wanted those bad but i think they are a half size to small for me

CONGRATS!


----------



## funandsun

Noegirl05 said:


> Looky what I just bought
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220319047789


 
Those are beautiful!!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## kuromi-chan

Noegirl05 said:


> Looky what I just bought
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220319047789



NICE!  you are on a roll girl!  great find, i'm so jealous!!


----------



## bellezza

oooooh noegirl05 -- BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## javaboo

Not sure if these are posted yet but I love these! I wish I can find them in my size. 

Roccia D' Orsay size 41.5 - $599 starting, $699 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290278292754


----------



## heat97

me too ^^^


----------



## JetSetGo!

Just added to CL Boutique (CM) sale (I think 40% off)

Babel &#8211; Black suede
Chambre flat &#8211; Nude (pinkish)
Decozlep &#8211; Red Grease, Purple Greast, & Black/Silver Patent
Peniche &#8211; Black Patent, Taupe Patent, Navy Suede & Burgundy Suede
Turban flat &#8211; Nude & black
Cocotte


----------



## JetSetGo!

javaboo said:


> Not sure if these are posted yet but I love these! I wish I can find them in my size.
> 
> Roccia D' Orsay size 41.5 - $599 starting, $699 BIN
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290278292754



The price seems really high to me. Maybe it's just all the sales....


----------



## JetSetGo!

Noegirl05 said:


> Looky what I just bought
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220319047789


----------



## lilmissb

JetSetGo! said:


> Just added to CL Boutique (CM) sale (I think 40% off)
> 
> Babel  Black suede
> Chambre flat  Nude (pinkish)
> Decozlep  Red Grease, Purple Greast, & Black/Silver Patent
> Peniche  Black Patent, Taupe Patent, Navy Suede & Burgundy Suede
> Turban flat  Nude & black
> Cocotte


 
How do I find out what's on sale??? I tried asking the SA at Madison and I didn't really get anywhere.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I think it varies in each store. I would try to call a different one where they will go over the list with you.


----------



## javaboo

JetSetGo! said:


> The price seems really high to me. Maybe it's just all the sales....



LOL, its a pretty HTF pair IMO. I've never seen a pair close to my size yet. I thought they looked really good on Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## evolkatie

Omg sales at the CL boutique. I wanted some dorthy shoes.... gahh


----------



## lilmissb

^^what does the dorthy look like?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ She's referring to the red glitter patent Decolzeps.


----------



## lilmissb

ooohhh! thanks for clearing that up! :okay:


----------



## rainyjewels

how much do the decolzeps retail for?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I think $700 give or take because my SA said they're on sale for $420. 

I'm trying to decide which one to get. I only go up 1/2 size in Decollete styles, and they only have red and black/silver in my size, but they have the purple in a full size up. I would buy all 3 if I had the money! Decisions, decisions!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Silver Python Yo-Yos
Size 38.5 
Gently Used
$499 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-YO-YO-PYTHON-SILVER-SHOES_W0QQitemZ220312975420QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220312975420&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A3%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## rainyjewels

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ I think $700 give or take because my SA said they're on sale for $420.
> 
> I'm trying to decide which one to get. I only go up 1/2 size in Decollete styles, and they only have red and black/silver in my size, but they have the purple in a full size up. I would buy all 3 if I had the money! Decisions, decisions!



ugh...i really want a pair in the purple...but i already have the purple greasepaint simples....i wish they made the decolzeps in dark silver greasepaint!! or black greasepaint! that said, the black with silver is really drawing me in


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladies...PLEASE....if you come across a 39.5 in the astraqueen bootie...please pm me! I would love to hunt these down on sale! TIA

Same note.... *Jet*... you have dealt with mushroomcity right? Authentic? How is shipping from HK?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Mushroom City is legit. I have not bought from her before though.
I think most people here have had good experiences and shipping is very quick.
On a side note, I think she only wraps the CL boxes in paper for shipping so if you prefer otherwise, you should specify.


----------



## lilmissb

rainy - love your new avatar!


----------



## archygirl

Noegirl05 said:


> Looky what I just bought
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220319047789



Love them! Great find...


----------



## ashakes

Those linen lizard d'orsays are a good deal IMO considering retail was over $900.  I know Barneys had some sizes left at sale many seasons ago, but sizes were limited I believe.  And, plus this person got them from Bluefly, which is always quite overpriced from sale prices.

I tried to get my beige/taupe pair from the CL sale, and they were sold out except for a size 41/41.5 and again that was back in Summer of 2007.  And, as Sab said, they are hard to find now!

Mushroominthecity is very legit. She ships immediately and I got my rolandos from her in a few days!

And, the sales at the boutiques are usually pretty similar, except maybe color combinations!


----------



## ashakes

Noe, great score!  I love the fuchsia suede!


----------



## evolkatie

BIN 279 Size 37 These look like versatile work shoes


----------



## kaeleigh

*

* Purple simple 100's $359.85 (Size 6)
http://www.bluefly.com/index.jsp?PR...mc=Turn-_-$30_off-_-Fall_Accessories-_-728x90
 Then check out here.
http://www.bluefly.com/index.jsp?PR..._mmc=247-_-10_off-_-Fall_Accessories-_-728x90


----------



## xegbl

Roccia Very Prive in size 36!! Why aren't they 38???

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## jopapeto

Roccia python 36
Hi, It is my size but not international shipping, I asked for international shipping,I await his answer


----------



## heat97

fyi... mushroomcity took an extra $100 off almost all her cl's


----------



## noah8077

Size 38  BIN  $550  with live discount $412.50  What a Deal!  Why not my size????








http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## sara999

very pretty!


----------



## JuneHawk

If only they were Lilac!


----------



## Cerina

Cute emerald suede kitten heels 39, older style. Reserve not met, but ending soon and is currently at $91. Great for xmas!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ I'm usually not a kitten-heel girl, but those are so pretty!


----------



## Cerina

Thought so too JSG, hope someone here gets them! Love the color


----------



## funandsun

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!
These are perfect for the holidays!  Size 37.5 $500 BIN


----------



## Noegirl05

ashakes said:


> Noe, great score! I love the fuchsia suede!


 


Thanks I can't wait to get them!!!


----------



## lolitablue

Cerina said:


> Cute emerald suede kitten heels 39, older style. Reserve not met, but ending soon and is currently at $91. Great for xmas!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


 
They are only $91.00 an hour away from ending.  Gosh, I wish she would have posted side pictures.  They are lovely!!


----------



## sara999

funandsun said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!
> These are perfect for the holidays!  Size 37.5 $500 BIN


hot damn those are nice! *must* resist


----------



## rdgldy

nice!


----------



## keya

Noegirl05 said:


> Looky what I just bought
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220319047789



Wow, those are spectacular!  Congrats, Noe!


----------



## krv

Black Lanpanos (sp?) at BG size 38 http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...mId=prod20210022&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE


----------



## Leescah

^ ahhh my first CL  it still makes me sad that I looked like 'Bambi on Ice' in them.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Tiger Decollete Used 39.5 Starting bid $9.74
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## BellaShoes

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone.... and Happy Black Friday!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Good luck, Bella! Happy T-Day!


----------



## ronsdiva

Leescah said:


> ^ ahhh my first CL  it still makes me sad that I looked like 'Bambi on Ice' in them.


----------



## JuneHawk

Beautiful shoes for someone with tiny feet!  Red patent clichy 34.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rubyshoesday

OMG Gemruby!!!!! Whay are you selling soooooooo many gorgeous shoes?? My bank account can't take this...

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/gemruby41


----------



## JetSetGo!

Fabulous stuff, Gem, my gorgeous shoe twin! I wish I had $$!


----------



## rdgldy

I was just looking at this too-Gem, why are you selling such beautiful shoes?


----------



## funandsun

These would be great wedding shoes.  Size 39.5 $299.00 BIN


----------



## JetSetGo!

puuuurty!


----------



## rainyjewels

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Louboutin-V...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

not a GREAT deal but relatively HTF...black pailletes VPs...sz 40.5, BIN $750...i LOVE these!!! too bad not my size...


----------



## rainyjewels

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1209|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

tortoise VPs, 39.5, BIN $599 - what a steal! seller is extremely reputable, though she listed these as "glittart" when they're really tortoise...


----------



## rainyjewels

joseph store sale is on - finally. sorry for the false alarm first time around - guess they had a test run of the sale prices!

http://www.josephstores.com/main.asp?designer=CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN&category=SHOES&special=


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ The site won't let me add anything to my shopping cart...is anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## kaeleigh

MPA, I just tried and it worked. What shoes are your trying? I'll check it out.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ The turtle patent Decoltissimos. I've tried adding about 10 different items just to check and none of them will add.


----------



## rainyjewels

i'm not having problems either...i just tried adding the tortoise decolts and they went in fine!


----------



## rainyjewels

maybe delete your cookies and try again?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Weird! I've purchased from them a bunch in the past and I don't have any additional security settings on (that I know of!).


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Yeah, I'll try deleting my cookies. If not I guess I'll call them tomorrow to order them.

EDIT: It's working now!!! I just bought them!


----------



## rainyjewels

YAY MPA!!!!!!!!!! we're shoe twins!!!!! you're going to LOVE them! they're soooo sexy and super comfy!! one of my favs for sure!


----------



## Stinas

rainyjewels said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Louboutin-Very-Prive-PAILLETTES-Shoes-40-5_W0QQitemZ370120877771QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item370120877771&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> not a GREAT deal but relatively HTF...black pailletes VPs...sz 40.5, BIN $750...i LOVE these!!! too bad not my size...


  I need these in every color!


----------



## rainyjewels

^i know! i'm starting to feel like i need some pailettes...

check these out - hot pink paillette VPs, sz 40, $799...is it just me or are they glowing? ugh, so gorgeous.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## noah8077

The hot pink are soooo pretty!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Oh why aren't there any in 36??? Or even 35.5? I could squish....oh rainy, they are glowing it's not just your eyes! Unless my eyes are going funky too.


----------



## rainyjewels

lol...you could get those and put quadruple pads in there!!! no jk jk...we're not that crazy....


----------



## evolkatie

The pailettes were on sale at NAP for a longgg time in the summer.


----------



## lilmissb

^^hahahahaha! Love your idea rainy but not even 10 pads would make it ok. Not to mention how weird would my feet look in them???!!! LOL.


----------



## xegbl

rainyjewels said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-VERY-PRIVE-GLITTART-PATENT-39-39-5_W0QQitemZ300276497259QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item300276497259&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1209|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> tortoise VPs, 39.5, BIN $599 - what a steal! seller is extremely reputable, though she listed these as "glittart" when they're really tortoise...


 
These were on sale at Saks though for 70%...


----------



## lilmissb

Wow! If I can squeeze my feet into these I'm there!!! Satin LG's 34.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rainyjewels

xegbl - yeah, i know they were on sale (grr so jealous) but my impression was that they were very hard to get on sale, like only on sale in a couple of sizes at one location or something. i could be wrong. $599 plus cashback is still a great deal, imo, esp considering before the new shipment to saks they were extremely hard to find...


----------



## xegbl

rainyjewels said:


> xegbl - yeah, i know they were on sale (grr so jealous) but my impression was that they were very hard to get on sale, like only on sale in a couple of sizes at one location or something. i could be wrong. $599 plus cashback is still a great deal, imo, esp considering before the new shipment to saks they were extremely hard to find...


 
Yeah., definitely a good deal compared to retail.. I just hate myself for not calling around first instead of waiting for Peter....ush:


----------



## kaeleigh

Live search cashback is back up to 30%.


----------



## rainyjewels

just in time for the influx of sale shoes...


----------



## kaeleigh

rainyjewels said:


> just in time for the influx of sale shoes...


 
That is what I was thinking. Go now before they raise the price another 30%, and then make a big deal telling you that you get 30% cash back.


----------



## kaeleigh

$543. (Lot of sizes starting at 37.5) Some Nude and Black
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...4300082&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=


$465 at http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...r=LOU&group=FL08&sortby=&numperpage=36&pos=0&


----------



## jh4200

rainyjewels said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-VERY-PRIVE-GLITTART-PATENT-39-39-5_W0QQitemZ300276497259QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item300276497259&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1209|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> tortoise VPs, 39.5, BIN $599 - what a steal! seller is extremely reputable, though she listed these as "glittart" when they're really tortoise...


 

Rainy, I love you for posting these - I just bought them!  I tried to get them from the Saks sale, but I doubt my locator order will ever be filled, so this is fantastic!  A little more than the sale price would have been, but still a good deal compared to retail.  Especially with the cash back - and I seem to have gotten the cash back instantly, although I have no idea how, whether it's a glitch or if that's how it's working these days.  But a minute after the transaction, I had the cashback in my paypal account!


----------



## Noegirl05

I am soo tempted to buy the size 39.... ahhh my hubby is gonna kill me LOL


----------



## jh4200

Noe, they're so beautiful, you really should!  Let us know if you get them (and if you get instant cash back - trying to figure out how that happened!)


----------



## keya

First it was the US sales that I didn't get to partake in. Then I wanted to get a pair off ebay but the seller wont ship to Europe. It's a bad week to be European


----------



## BellaShoes

kaeleigh said:


> Live search cashback is back up to 30%.


 
I used it yesterday (25% though) and my cashback was INSTANT! As soon as I purchased on eBay, I recieved an email from PayPal....'You've got cash!' FABULOUS!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

jh4200 said:


> Noe, they're so beautiful, you really should! Let us know if you get them (and if you get instant cash back - trying to figure out how that happened!)


 
Live cashback is odd... my first purchase using live siad I would recieve an automatic deposit into my paypal account in 60 days..still waiting...my purchase yesterday was INSTANT CASH deposit into my paypal account!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I think the instant cashback is a new thing, which is pretty sweet because the whole 60 day waiting period is a long time to wait!


----------



## evolkatie

whoa really? i made a purchase day before yesterday... but I think I still need to wait


----------



## jh4200

That's so cool!  Makes the cashback even more tempting.  I was fine with the waiting, but this is great.


----------



## krv

maybe it's just a random thing, cause I just made a purchase and I didn't get instant cashback


----------



## evolkatie

^^ I was reading the rules and stuff it says that its by a case by case basis.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Multicolor glitters (with gold heels/tips) size 37.5
BIN $549

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## noah8077

That is my auction, thanks for posting!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

No problem! Those are gorgeous- I wish they were my size. I have them with silver heels/tips and I want gold too!


----------



## evolkatie

you're too crazy for selling them for so cheap lol


----------



## noah8077

Well the box price says $690 and they are used.  Is that too low?


----------



## kaeleigh

$425.55 (size 7)
Add shoes to empty cart here:
http://www.bluefly.com/index.jsp?PR...mc=Turn-_-$30_off-_-Fall_Accessories-_-728x90

Then check out here:
http://www.bluefly.com/index.jsp?PR..._mmc=247-_-10_off-_-Fall_Accessories-_-728x90


----------



## Schnuggeli

How the cashback works??? for the european credits too?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I think the Live.com discount is only for US residents.


----------



## bellezza

^ I WISH THOSE WERE MY SIZE!!!! not fair!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Size 39, starting bid $149.99, BIN $169.99
* There's a black scratch on the toe of one of the shoes*







http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sakura

Purple Rolando in a 37 - http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180309960725&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:SG:1123

Don't know who the seller is.  Should check authenticity first.


----------



## sakura

Original Tortoise VP in different sizes -

37 - http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120341569027
39 - http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290278814016
41 - http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350132676756


----------



## laureenthemean

My Purse Addiction said:


> Size 39, starting bid $149.99, BIN $169.99
> * There's a black scratch on the toe of one of the shoes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



So cute!


----------



## noah8077

laureen are those like the ones you bought for your sister, just a different color?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, looks like it.  I think I like the green more, though.


----------



## hlfinn

i wonder if i can get my foot in a 39...


----------



## funandsun

I love those green shoes - what is that style called?


----------



## Sammyjoe

Those green shoes are so cute!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^No idea, but the toe looks like the Mia.


----------



## kaeleigh

From the same seller
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Leather-Daisy-Heels-s-39_W0QQitemZ290278912224QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item290278912224&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
Too cute (size 39)


----------



## JetSetGo!

sakura said:


> Purple Rolando in a 37 - http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180309960725&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:SG:1123
> 
> Don't know who the seller is.  Should check authenticity first.



These look fine to me.


----------



## laureenthemean

Those daisy ones are adorable!


----------



## noah8077

These are diffferent...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Cuuuute!  I'm really liking some of these older styles.


----------



## noah8077

And for the lower heel gals....


----------



## noah8077

laureen there is another color too....


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Very cute!  Great finds, noah!


----------



## rdgldy

noah, those are so cute!!!


----------



## noah8077

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318






35 minutes left, bidding at $17


----------



## authenticplease

I have a pair of CL yoyospirna(is this spelled correctly) in patent teal with silver half heel on hold at Saks Atl.  If anyone is interested, PM me and I will give you my SA contact info.....otherwise I will call tommorrow afternoon to release them.  Anyone?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Rose Gold VP 37.5 BIN $450
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

Nude Patent VP with Gold Tips 35.5 Starting bid $15
Minor nick in heel
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## corsie

JetSetGo! said:


> Nude Patent VP with Gold Tips 35.5 Starting bid $15
> Minor nick in heel
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-New-35-5_W0QQitemZ250333838173QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item250333838173&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Ooo I am between a 35.5 and 36 and I sadly sold my nude/nudes recently (the 36 was fine but there was a tiny bit of heel slippage), hope I can get away with this! Been eyeing something like this for loooong and I guess I can live with the nick. Wish me luck! 

/crosses fingers


----------



## thoang0705

omg... 30%.  I _have_ to get those grey suede decolletes now!  I can't... eeeeeeiiiii

Did anyone size down half for suedes?  My 36.5 decolletes have major slippage.


----------



## JetSetGo!

corsie said:


> Ooo I am between a 35.5 and 36 and I sadly sold my nude/nudes recently (the 36 was fine but there was a tiny bit of heel slippage), hope I can get away with this! Been eyeing something like this for loooong and I guess I can live with the nick. Wish me luck!
> 
> /crosses fingers



Hooray! With all the sales recently, this might be the perfect time for a special shoe like this to slip by without much bidding. Good luck!


----------



## lilmissb

thoang0705 said:


> omg... 30%.  I _have_ to get those grey suede decolletes now!  I can't... eeeeeeiiiii
> 
> Did anyone size down half for suedes?  My 36.5 decolletes have major slippage.




Where did you see suede decolletes?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Sorry if these have already been posted

Apple Green Glitter Simple TDF! 37.5 $479 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...rms=algo=SI&its=I&itu=UCI&otn=40&po=LVI&ps=54


----------



## thoang0705

lilmissb said:


> Where did you see suede decolletes?


Ebay seller trenduet had them.  Our size is gone now... they have a 37 left... :cry:


----------



## lilmissb

Boo hoo! I want something fuschia. I'm think I may just save up and buy the new season fuschia ronrons. Anyone know what the new pricing is like?


----------



## JetSetGo!

lilmissb said:


> Where did you see suede decolletes?



There are a couple of 37s on eBay


----------



## lilmissb

I'm not a 37 Jet. Boo. I wish I was.


----------



## thoang0705

Me too.  They even have a pair of purple suedes.. I was coming home from work to purchase the grey ones. :cry:


----------



## lolitablue

JetSetGo! said:


> Rose Gold VP 37.5 BIN $450
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


 
 This Seller is a perfect example of Saks Sale items going for less than retail on the bay.


----------



## lilmissb

I saw the purple ones and the fuschia ones Noegirl scored and I almost cried. Sorry to hear you just missed out on your grey suede one thoang.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lilmissb said:


> I saw the purple ones and the fuschia ones Noegirl scored and I almost cried. Sorry to hear you just missed out on your grey suede one thoang.


 
i wanted those fuschia ones too


----------



## funandsun

lolitablue said:


> This Seller is a perfect example of Saks Sale items going for less than retail on the bay.


 
Exactly!  She's still making around $200 and they're a good buy for the buyer!  It's a smart win-win situation.  Kudos to the seller!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Black python Simples, size 7.5 (seller doesn't specify whether or not this is the actual size on the shoe)
starting bid $350, BIN $600
* ASK FOR ADDITIONAL PICTURES OF THE SHOE- THE PICTURE SHOWN IS FROM A CL BOUTIQUE*

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-PYTHON-PUMPS-MINT-CONDITION_W0QQitemZ110319154158QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## evolkatie

^^ i saw that auction. isn't the picture from the CL boutiques picture album?


----------



## bellezza

^ it really looks like it.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Ohhh, I can't believe I didn't notice that! Sorry! I edited my original post to warn people to ask for additional pictures first!


----------



## lilmissb

Gorgeous pair of Size 9 Anemones in TURQUOISE! I wish I fit them. Please someone buy them.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## kaeleigh

lilmissb said:


> Gorgeous pair of Size 9 Anemones in TURQUOISE! I wish I fit them. Please someone buy them.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-TURQUOISE-ANEMONE-PIGALLE-HEELS-9_W0QQitemZ150312768515QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item150312768515&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318


 
O'my... Beautiful


----------



## lilmissb

^^I know! I only wish they were a 35.5 cos then I'd be all over them like white on rice!


----------



## laureenthemean

Love the turquoise Anemones, they were my UHG for a while.  I don't think I can spend $1K on shoes that are 1/2 a size too big for me, though!


----------



## xegbl

One of my UHG - Leopard Orlato Helmut 39.5 .... but not in my size!!! 

starting bid of just 125... but it's used though...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Pony-...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## ceseeber

Neimanm Marcus in Cherry Creek Mall, denver had the following two shoes on their sales rack with an additional 30% off:
Very Noeud Sling back in hot pink, size 36
and
Altadama in brown pony hair, size 41

there also was the flannel NP, blue metallic Sigourney pink suede NP, none of these were in size 39 or 40, or else I would have remembered...


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Pink python Fontanetes, size 38
starting bid $0.99, BIN $650

http://cgi.ebay.com/1295-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lilmissb

ceseeber said:


> Neimanm Marcus in Cherry Creek Mall, denver had the following two shoes on their sales rack with an additional 30% off:
> Very Noeud Sling back in hot pink, size 36
> and
> Altadama in brown pony hair, size 41
> 
> there also was the flannel NP, blue metallic Sigourney pink suede NP, none of these were in size 39 or 40, or else I would have remembered...



ARGH! Too many things I like. Those Very Noeuds are tempting....


----------



## evolkatie

No barre's 36.5 for bin $799. I'm assuming that's under retail
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...1051313QQihZ021QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Sorry if any of these have already been posted:
Nude patent Ron Ron, size 36, BIN $608
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Garibaldi boots, size 40.5, BIN $549
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Nude patent VP with gold tip, size 35.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Purple metallic Ron Ron 85, size 36, BIN $299
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## keya

Metallic pink Simple 85, BIN $349, size 38. The seller (mushroom city) also has them in a 34.5 and 36.5 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I totally love these, but I love the green glitters too and they're my size... but I really *shouldn't* (only HG shoes from now on )


----------



## keya

Mushroom City also have Fuchsia Paillette VPs in sizes 38 and 36.5, for $599 (I'd totally get these if I qualified for the Live.com cashback, they're spectacular) 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

laureenthemean said:


> Sorry if any of these have already been posted:
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318
> 
> Purple metallic Ron Ron 85, size 36, BIN $299
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Ron-Ron-sz-36-6_W0QQitemZ170283177541QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item170283177541&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 
man i wish those ron rons were my size!


----------



## LaDonna

navy joli noeud dorcet sz 37.5 $349 bin or bo
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PATENT-LEATHER-BOW-PUMPS-37-5_W0QQitemZ300277068122QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item300277068122&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Raffaluv

Sorry if these were posted before but theyre so gorgeous - decolletes

green pailettes Size 38 BIN $589.99 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130271206391&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm38%26_nkw%3D130271206391%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1


----------



## JetSetGo!

JetSetGo! said:


> Rose Gold VP 37.5 BIN $450
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318



I can't believe these are still up. 
With live discount, they are $315!


----------



## keya

^ I wanted to get them but the seller wouldn't ship outside the US. It's probably for the best, I'm on a (semi-)serious ban right now  Someone get them so that I can drool over the pics!


----------



## sara999

I have my eyes on some ebay loubies and it is so annoying to not qualify for the discount!


----------



## Raffaluv

Great price so far for gold lizard - wish they were my size $175

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230310103041&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm38%26_nkw%3D230310103041%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1


----------



## keya

JetSetGo! said:


> Rose Gold VP 37.5 BIN $450
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Rose-Gold-Very-Prive-Platform-37-5_W0QQitemZ220320658584QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220320658584&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Yay, these will be my first VPs, thanks to the lovely JSG!!


----------



## noah8077

Jet really is your CL angel isn't she?


----------



## keya

noah8077 said:


> Jet really is your CL angel isn't she?



She is


----------



## evolkatie

mushroom city has fuxia metallic leather simples!! 34.5, 36.5 & 38


----------



## kaeleigh

keya said:


> She is


 
*Keya* congrats they are lovely!  *Jet* once again you are a true angle.


----------



## JetSetGo!




----------



## funandsun

These are pretty.  36.5 $259 BIN


----------



## kaeleigh

funandsun said:


> These are pretty. 36.5 $259 BIN


These shoes would look awesome with a Herve Leger dress!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Gorgeous *Pink Python Pigalle 70mm* for the tiny footed tPFers out there...
Size 35.5
NIB
BIN $599!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## Stinas

Raffaluv said:


> Sorry if these were posted before but theyre so gorgeous - decolletes
> 
> green pailettes Size 38 BIN $589.99
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130271206391&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm38%26_nkw%3D130271206391%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1


I need these in my life but they are not my size!


----------



## mistyknightwin

:lurks until a size 41 and up is listed for an amazing price:


----------



## JetSetGo!

Lurks until I pay for the shoes I've already bought....


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446189799&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709693&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1227977898705&ev19=1:2

$298.45 (size 40.5)


----------



## tuvili

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> man i wish those ron rons were my size!



bought em


----------



## techie81

funandsun said:


> These are pretty.  36.5 $259 BIN



 Hot!!


----------



## Aurora

funandsun said:


> These are pretty. 36.5 $259 BIN


 
Thank you funandsun! I got them!!! Hope they fit


----------



## sara999

yay! they're so hot!


----------



## lilmissb

sara999 said:


> I have my eyes on some ebay loubies and it is so annoying to not qualify for the discount!




It totally sux doesn't it? I've heard that we can get around it by using an IP blocker though. Not sure how this works if all your eBay info still says Australia or the UK.


----------



## lilmissb

Ooh,* Aurora*, nice score!


----------



## sara999

funandsun said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!
> These are perfect for the holidays!  Size 37.5 $500 BIN


yay! i got 'em!!!!


----------



## noah8077

Congrats sara!  I was thinking about them, you have been scooping up everything I am 'thinking' about!  Love it!!!!


----------



## sara999

I know I'm being bad! But I am so excited I just had to have them. I tend to not think too much, if I get caught up in deciding usually it means those are not the shoes for me!


----------



## rdgldy

congrats,* Sara*!

*Aurora*, those are really sexy and unusual!


----------



## LaDonna

congrats *sara* and *aurora*!  you both scored lovely pairs!


----------



## authenticplease

Okay ladies.....spoke with my SA this afternoon....here is what he has on hold for me.....PM me if you want any of it. Everything is 40% markdown and then 50% off clearance.

Miu Miu Bowler Cutout in Navy/Black combo 1460 reg down to 437.45
Chloe Bay with double front pockets in BLK patent 2620 reg down to 786.00
Marc Jacobs zip top wallet/clutch in two tone blue......down to 112.00!

I also have the following CLs on hold.....
CL yoyo spina teal 39.5
CL yoyospina magenta 40
CL peeptoe low heel(65-75?) loafer in blk leather 41
CL scissors crisscross in Bronze 39.5
CL magenta patent in simples? @85 heel height in a 37.5

Anyone, interested?


----------



## lovely&amazing

This isn't totally a steal, but I thought I'd post as I know a lot of you are looking for Mary Janes and clearly they wont be coming up under the "Louboutin" search...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170282610425&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007


----------



## heat97

yay sara!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goodmornin

Yay SARA!! I used to have the red eel decolletes and were completely smitten by them! except my feet were just to fat and I had to sell them on ebay =(


----------



## laureenthemean

Fuchsia metallic Simples, size 34.5:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120341836894&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## funandsun

Aurora said:


> Thank you funandsun! I got them!!! Hope they fit


 
Oh HOORAY!!!  Please post modeling pictures when they arrive.  They are steaming hotttt!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

tuvili said:


> bought em


 
yay congrats!!!


----------



## funandsun

sara999 said:


> yay! i got 'em!!!!


 
Oh sara, those are beautiful.  Can't wait to see them on you!


----------



## sakura

Another tortoise VP in a 37 - http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120342079811


----------



## JuneHawk

They are beautiful Sara!


----------



## rdgldy

sorry if these are already posted:
lizard helmut, 36.5, starting bid $249-TDF!!!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5295QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported


----------



## funandsun

rdgldy said:


> sorry if these are already posted:
> lizard helmut, 36.5, starting bid $249-TDF!!!!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Helmut-Lizard-36-5_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ63889QQihZ019QQitemZ290279085295QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported


 
TDF is right!  Those are beautiful..they actually took my breath away... I hope someone from the forum gets them!


----------



## LaDonna

those helmuts are really nice!


----------



## noah8077

Size 37  BIN $569.99


----------



## LaDonna

black suede c'est moi sz 38 bin $399.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SUEDE-ANKLE-BOOTS-sz38-NEW_W0QQitemZ250334432843QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250334432843&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## LaDonna

bronze rolando sz 41 $499.99 bin
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-BRONZE-Leather-ROLANDO-sz-41-RARE_W0QQitemZ330290584807QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item330290584807&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## LaDonna

fuxia suede decollete sz 37.5 $550 bin
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-DECOLLETE-Suede-Pump-Shoes-37-5_W0QQitemZ370122071962QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item370122071962&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## rainyjewels

LaDonna said:


> bronze rolando sz 41 $499.99 bin
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-BRONZE-Leather-ROLANDO-sz-41-RARE_W0QQitemZ330290584807QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item330290584807&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



that's my auction  i listed them a few times, had non paying bidders, ebay removed it once for no reason, so i'm hoping to finally be able to sell them this time in peace! thanks for posting ladonna!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^^ man those would be sooo mine if i had bigger feet!


----------



## rainyjewels

^i know, me too!! my feet are just one size too small, otherwise i'd so keep them...ush:


----------



## lilmissb

^^rainy - love them! Unfortunately I'm at the other end of the scale!!! Hoping to score a pair when the new collection comes out.....gonna be so broke!!!


----------



## LaDonna

rainyjewels said:


> that's my auction  i listed them a few times, had non paying bidders, ebay removed it once for no reason, so i'm hoping to finally be able to sell them this time in peace! thanks for posting ladonna!


 
no problem!  i would love to have them, but they are 2 sizes too big for me


----------



## laureenthemean

Gray suede Declic 120, BIN $576, from a tPFer!  Great deal with cash back.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=120342196159


----------



## LaDonna

fuxia suede c'est moi sz 39 $489.99 bin
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Cest-Moi-Fuschia-39-NIB_W0QQitemZ120342199073QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120342199073&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## funandsun

Black Patent Yoyos $224.99 BIN size 38.5


----------



## funandsun

Rose Gold VP's $450 BIN size 37.5 - someone needs to buy these!  The same seller has some other great shoes as well.


----------



## funandsun

Another pair of red eelskin pumps.  Size 37 $299 BIN - they look nice but the pictures aren't great..


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

funandsun said:


> Another pair of red eelskin pumps. Size 37 $299 BIN - they look nice but the pictures aren't great..


 
I would ask for more pics .... it's very strange that they are sooo tiny


----------



## JuneHawk

laureenthemean said:


> Gray suede Declic 120, BIN $576, from a tPFer!  Great deal with cash back.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=120342196159




phew!  so glad those are not my size!  My wallet is anyway.


----------



## funandsun

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I would ask for more pics .... it's very strange that they are sooo tiny


 
I agree..it's suspicious...


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Sara* those are an awesome score! Congratulations!!!!
I sure wish some would appear in my size one of these days


----------



## hlfinn

does anyone know anything about the Garibaldi boots and how they fit? i'm usually a 40 in cls though i have gotten a few 39.5 pairs in the past. would a 40.5 boot work?  and are the ones posted really that style? all i could find was a zeppa version.


----------



## samhainophobia

evolkatie said:


> mushroom city has fuxia metallic leather simples!! 34.5, 36.5 & 38


 


I snagged the 36.5!!!  I was able to use the 30% cashback plus a 10% off Ebay coupon on top of that -- what a great deal!

My first pair of CLs -- I'm so excited!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Hello all you guys looking for purple Declics! Size 38!! I wish they one in 36 cos it's cheap! How does trenduet get them so cheap??? I thought they didn't go on sale??

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NIB-Christia...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Chins4

Lizard Helmuts 36.5 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Chins4

Tortoise VPs 37 BIN $695
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Chins4

Rose Gold New Simples 37.5 BIN $499

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## LaDonna

cream mad mary's sz 36.5 starting bid $199.00
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## LaDonna

leopard new simple sz 37.5 bin $389
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Leopard-New-Simple-Pumps-37-5_W0QQitemZ220321244124QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220321244124&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

dang i wish those mad marys and purple declics were my size!


----------



## keya

Black and white Moro booties, size 36.5, $675.
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWOB-Stunning-C...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## noah8077

LaDonna said:


> cream mad mary's sz 36.5 starting bid $199.00
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


 

Am I crazy?  Do the shoes come with frogs?  LOL!
From Listing: 
"Gold Ribits"


----------



## sara999

she probably meant rivets!


----------



## noah8077

I just thought it was funny.

I am sure I cannot make those work, do they run small?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

noah8077 said:


> I just thought it was funny.
> 
> I am sure I cannot make those work, do they run small?


 
1/2 size to 1 size i believe

they run like rolandos


----------



## noah8077

Ah, then these are never gonna happen, thanks!


----------



## JuneHawk

LaDonna said:


> cream mad mary's sz 36.5 starting bid $199.00
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Mary-Jane-Stiletto-Size-6-5_W0QQitemZ220321299927QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220321299927&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318




Why aren't those a 38????


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

JuneHawk said:


> Why aren't those a 38????


 
i wish they were a 39 or 39.5! 

they are GORGEOUS!!! 

you'll find your pair soon june!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

samhainophobia said:


> I snagged the 36.5!!!  I was able to use the 30% cashback plus a 10% off Ebay coupon on top of that -- what a great deal!
> 
> My first pair of CLs -- I'm so excited!!!



OMG those are divine!!!! I can't wait to see your modeling pix!!!
Congrats on such an awesome score!


----------



## keya

samhainophobia said:


> I snagged the 36.5!!!  I was able to use the 30% cashback plus a 10% off Ebay coupon on top of that -- what a great deal!
> 
> My first pair of CLs -- I'm so excited!!!



Wow, what a great deal! They're gorgeous!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Pink Rolande Hot!  41 $599 OBO 
I would ask for a better deal. There are a few small nicks.
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

Green Catwoman, size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

Python VP Burgundy Tip 37.5 BIN $499  Go now!!!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Pytho...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## heat97

omg it is gone already!!!

im crying i was just going to get them!


----------



## keya

JetSetGo! said:


> Python VP Burgundy Tip 37.5 BIN $499 Go now!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Python-Very-Prive-Heels-Shoes-Pumps-37-5-7-5_W0QQitemZ110319843785QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item110319843785&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



OMG, I bought them without even reading the item description!!  THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH, JET!!! For the millionth time!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Congrats Keya!!!! 
Sorry Heat!!!


----------



## keya

heat97 said:


> omg it is gone already!!!
> 
> im crying i was just going to get them!



I'm sorry! If they don't work out for me I'll let you know


----------



## laureenthemean

Congrats, keya!  What a steal!


----------



## keya

Thanks Jet and Laureen! 


No more shoes for me this year, I'm seriously BANNED!


----------



## JetSetGo!

But what a way to go out!!! Amazing!
Congrats again, *Keya*!


----------



## Noegirl05

damn that was good deal congrats keya!! Now all we need is a 39 for me


----------



## evolkatie

omg why did I nap


----------



## laureenthemean

^^You snooze you lose?


----------



## rdgldy

great deal, Keya


----------



## evolkatie

haha laureen, I guess i do! 

I'm on a ban anyway so CONGRATS KEYA! yu've been getting such great htf deals lately  JSG is really your angel lol


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hopefully these have not been posted. This could be a good deal with the 30% Cashback. Bloody Mary Sz. 40 After cash back $695.


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NIB-Christia...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## keya

Thanks, everyone!  
When I saw them I just pressed BIN without even reading the item description, I was too afraid they'd disappear right under my nose! 

I feel guilty for those of you who missed out, though. I feel like I've gotten more than my share of great scores lately. Now I'm on a major BAN!


----------



## rdgldy

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Hopefully these have not been posted. This could be a good deal with the 30% Cashback. Bloody Mary Sz. 40 After cash back $695.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Bloody-Mary-Pumps-Shoes-40_W0QQitemZ220313355596QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


you just had to go and do that!!! AGGGGHHHH!!!! I have to step back from the keyboard. Someone please buy them and take me out of my misery.


----------



## rdgldy

Keya,did you use the cashback?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

rdg, I knew it was someone that was looking for them because I remember seeing them on the list!!Step away from your keyboard. LOL!


----------



## heat97

awww congrats keya!!! at least i know it went to a tpfer!!! that makes me feel sooo much better!!!!


----------



## keya

rdgldy said:


> Keya,did you use the cashback?



I'm in Europe so I don't qualify for the cashback.


----------



## evolkatie

Is it just me or is that modeling pic of the bloody mary's just not extremely flattering?


----------



## sara999

yayyy keya!!


----------



## keya

heat97 said:


> awww congrats keya!!! at least i know it went to a tpfer!!! that makes me feel sooo much better!!!!



Thank you.  I'm sorry you missed out. 



edit: Thanks Sara!


----------



## rdgldy

evolkatie said:


> Is it just me or is that modeling pic of the bloody mary's just not extremely flattering?



I know, its making me not as tempted!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I like the side profile in the BMs, but I think her feet may be a little too wide for them. You can tell she has been trying on lots of shoes with all of the markings on her feet, so maybe they were swollen. 

If they were my size, I think I would have to use my imagination. LOL!


----------



## rainyjewels

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

black paillettes decolletes, sz 40, BIN $649 - so pretty!


----------



## Katykit01

GORGEOUS! too bad these are not my size.... I hope someone here wins these! http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## goodmornin

^OMG how i wish these were my size!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

LaDonna said:


> cream mad mary's sz 36.5 starting bid $199.00
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Mary-Jane-Stiletto-Size-6-5_W0QQitemZ220321299927QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220321299927&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318




OMG! Do these fit like Rolandos??? I must have them if so...


----------



## LavenderIce

They do fit like Rolandos!


----------



## sakura

*lilmissb*, I think the only main differences are the strap and studs, otherwise they are the same.


----------



## lilmissb

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> 1/2 size to 1 size i believe
> 
> they run like rolandos




Yeah, sorry missed this in my excitement over mad marys!

Edit: Thanks lav & sakura....I'm def keeping my eye on those!!!

Edit 2: how much did they cost brand new?


----------



## lilmissb

keya said:


> OMG, I bought them without even reading the item description!!  THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH, JET!!! For the millionth time!!




Brilliant buy keya! Sorry heat.


----------



## rdgldy

trenduet has a lot of lady gres-with the 30% they come out to around $500-not a bad deal!


----------



## evolkatie

lilmissb - keep in mind that they have been stretched. 

also make sure to find out what size the shoes really are since they run small in general, her daughter's feet may be a 6.5 but the shoes may be bigger than that.


----------



## xegbl

keya said:


> OMG, I bought them without even reading the item description!!  THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH, JET!!! For the millionth time!!


 
Congrats!! They're my HG, wish they were in 38....


----------



## evolkatie

http://cgi.ebay.com/Divine-Christia...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
BIN $268~ size 37...

weird how they copied mushroomcitys description but put their own pics? still a good deal w/ the discount though


----------



## luxlover

Thanks Laureen for the post. This listing is mine and any buyer is going to be getting a great deal. With the live.com discount, these Declic come out to be only $403.




laureenthemean said:


> Gray suede Declic 120, BIN $576, from a tPFer!  Great deal with cash back.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=120342196159


----------



## samhainophobia

evolkatie said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Divine-Christian-Louboutin-Bronze-New-Simple-Pumps-37_W0QQitemZ150313313614QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> BIN $268~ size 37...
> 
> weird how they copied mushroomcitys description but put their own pics? still a good deal w/ the discount though


 
Ahhh!  UHG, and 1/2 size too big for me.  I weep .


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

luxlover said:


> Thanks Laureen for the post. This listing is mine and any buyer is going to be getting a great deal. With the live.com discount, these Declic come out to be only $403.


 
i wish these would fit me!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Me too.


----------



## bellapsyd

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190253203237&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=009

just snagged these with the 30% live.com discount!  Anyone know if customs usually get charged on her items? Decent shipping time?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Are you in the US?  I've heard from people that bought from Mushroom_city that she ships quickly, and they haven't had to pay customs.


----------



## evolkatie

for the US to charge customs it's only when the item is shipped fedex or UPS. I think the item for USPS to charge customs is when the value is over $2000~


----------



## lilmissb

evolkatie said:


> lilmissb - keep in mind that they have been stretched.
> 
> also make sure to find out what size the shoes really are since they run small in general, her daughter's feet may be a 6.5 but the shoes may be bigger than that.




That's a good idea. So true. I just got too excited and didn't read it just put it on my watch list. Hehehehehe


----------



## bellapsyd

thanks ladies (re: mushroom_city and customs)


----------



## bellapsyd

niccig said:


> These are a pretty good deal-
> black leather Declic sz 38, BIN $549
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-black-declic-38-Authentic-7-5-8_W0QQitemZ330289711174QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item330289711174&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> ETA: I'd buy but I'm totally on a ban, plus 38 is just half a size too big for me



I'm really late catching up on this thread, but thanks for posting my auction Niccig!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Patent Decollete $399, Size 39, Free Shipping
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-Christ...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## noah8077

Sorry if already posted




Size 38  BIN $589.99   3 hours


Stinas' action shots have got me wanting sparkly sequin shoes!!!!


----------



## jopapeto

evolkatie said:


> for the US to charge customs it's only when the item is shipped fedex or UPS. I think the item for USPS to charge customs is when the value is over $2000~


 
Hello, I await two pairs of louboutin, coming from the USA. VERY PRIVE BLUE GLITTART PATENT and PRIVATITA Python Heel. They come by USPS and separately.I will put on the forum if I have to pay taxes. I live in Belgium.


----------



## lilmissb

Nice one *jopapeto!* I love the blue glitterart VP!


----------



## evolkatie

I think customs depends on your country. For most countries in europe, you can expect up to 30% in custom charges before your item is released. Good luck!


----------



## fmd914

evolkatie said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Divine-Christian-Louboutin-Bronze-New-Simple-Pumps-37_W0QQitemZ150313313614QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> BIN $268~ size 37...
> 
> weird how they copied mushroomcitys description but put their own pics? still a good deal w/ the discount though


 

The description labels these as "New Simples" but to me they look like regular simples.  Anyone bidding may want to confirm.  They are made in the regular simples in this color b/c I have them.


----------



## jopapeto

evolkatie said:


> I think customs depends on your country. For most countries in europe, you can expect up to 30% in custom charges before your item is released. Good luck!


 
Yes, I also think, I would like to also buy them the very prive Roccia python.but taxes of customs 300 $


----------



## lilmissb

LaDonna said:


> cream mad mary's sz 36.5 starting bid $199.00
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Mary-Jane-Stiletto-Size-6-5_W0QQitemZ220321299927QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220321299927&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 

Seller won't ship o/s!!!


----------



## sakura

Can you ship to a mail forwarding service?


----------



## lilmissb

^^I asked and she said no, only confirmed addresses in the US. Boo!


----------



## jopapeto

lilmissb said:


> ^^I asked and she said no, only confirmed addresses in the US. Boo!


 
With
http://www.borderlinx.com


----------



## lilmissb

^^Thanks jopapeto but they don't ship to Australia. But it's given me an idea, I can ask my freight forwarder to assist my purchase. Aha! Thanks for the idea!!!


----------



## maniacalmollie

Sale on a # of their Louboutin styles-- just got the email from SA this afternoon:

http://www.bobellisshoes.com/christianlouboutin-2.aspx 

Good store in South Park Mall, Charlotte, NC.


----------



## JetSetGo!

The beloved *Ally143* just pm'd me about these. 
Sadly they won't fit me, so my search continues. 
Maybe one of you?

Sing Sing Size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-SingS...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rdgldy

think they'd be a bit too small and I am so broke............too bad they're not your size, Jet!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Argh, my exact size, if only...


----------



## bellapsyd

maniacalmollie said:


> Sale on a # of their Louboutin styles-- just got the email from SA this afternoon:
> 
> http://www.bobellisshoes.com/christianlouboutin-2.aspx
> 
> Good store in South Park Mall, Charlotte, NC.



thanks for this. just got black nappa ron ron for 385!


----------



## keya

I don't know whether to be disappointed or relieved that the Sing Sings aren't my size


----------



## laureenthemean

Black patent Pigalle 120, size "7.5," starting bid $1
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Nude Catwomen, size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## bellezza

JetSetGo! said:


> The beloved *Ally143* just pm'd me about these.
> Sadly they won't fit me, so my search continues.
> Maybe one of you?
> 
> Sing Sing Size 39
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-SingS...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318



ooh i need these! i love them! a shame they aren't my size, but a new shoe to add to my list.


----------



## ceseeber

JetSetGo! said:


> The beloved *Ally143* just pm'd me about these.
> Sadly they won't fit me, so my search continues.
> Maybe one of you?
> 
> Sing Sing Size 39
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-SingSing-noir-et-blanc-39-9-ideal-pour-noel_W0QQitemZ160301981511QQcmdZViewItemQQptZFR_YO_Vetements_ChaussuresFemmes?hash=item160301981511&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 

a half a size too small...why oh why?


----------



## maniacalmollie

bellapsyd said:


> thanks for this. just got black nappa ron ron for 385!





Excellent!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

JetSetGo! said:


> The beloved *Ally143* just pm'd me about these.
> Sadly they won't fit me, so my search continues.
> Maybe one of you?
> 
> Sing Sing Size 39
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-SingS...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


 
ohhh these would probably fit me! ... to bad they are out of my price current price range


----------



## ceseeber

ceseeber said:


> a half a size too small...why oh why?


 
Would it be wrong if I bought them just to own them, look at them and pet them every so often? I'd just never be able to wear them. 

Correct me if I'm wrong, didn't you JSG own the black & white Sing Sings not in your size before finding the red and black ones?


----------



## rdgldy

sure you could!


----------



## sakura

Tortoise VP in 36.5 with BIN at $524.99 - http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lilmissb

^^ceseeber!! That's so funny!!!!  Sure you could. Start building you CL museum with this pair!


----------



## lilmissb

Is anyone looking for satin Rolandos in 37?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-Size-7-Euro-37-Crepe-Satin_W0QQitemZ280290513102QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item280290513102&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## bellapsyd

turtle/ tortoise anything in 37.5 or 38 
burgandy ron ron (same)
sock 212 black (same)
wallis (same)

lower heel 70mm-100mm on sale preferably!

xoxo

please help!


----------



## lilgooseberry

JetSetGo! said:


> The beloved *Ally143* just pm'd me about these.
> Sadly they won't fit me, so my search continues.
> Maybe one of you?
> 
> Sing Sing Size 39
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-SingSing-noir-et-blanc-39-9-ideal-pour-noel_W0QQitemZ160301981511QQcmdZViewItemQQptZFR_YO_Vetements_ChaussuresFemmes?hash=item160301981511&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



awww they're my size >.<
but i can't they'd be my fourth pair this month!!!


----------



## moodysmom10

hey ladies i'm looking for a pair of closed (pointed) toe's with around a 4'' heel...can anyone tell me what their name would be and where i can find them?
i usually wear a 8.5/9 what size would that be in CL's? 

thank you soo much!!

and please PM me if you ever see them on ebay


----------



## bellezza

^ the ones with the very pointy toe are the pigalle. you should post your request in the "request this style and size" topic


----------



## bellezza

lilmissb said:


> Is anyone looking for satin Rolandos in 37?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-Size-7-Euro-37-Crepe-Satin_W0QQitemZ280290513102QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item280290513102&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



goodness, yes, i've been looking for a pair (though not in my signature)...those are so gorgeous. to buy or not to buy? i have no idea if they'd fit though, but they are perfect.


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG..the singsing would be a steal if they were BIN.. with the 30% live cashback!!


----------



## moodysmom10

bellezza said:


> ^ the ones with the very pointy toe are the pigalle. you should post your request in the "request this style and size" topic


 
oops sorry! will do thanks


----------



## sakura

Sounds like you're looking for the decollete which has an almond shaped toe box and 4" heel.  Most people go up one size so a size 39 or 39.5 may work for you.

As *bellezza* mentioned, it could also be the pigalle.


----------



## moodysmom10

^ are they the longer pointy toes or the shorter ones?

thanks sakura!!


----------



## sakura

The shorter almond shaped one is the decollete.  The really pointy one is the pigalle.


----------



## moodysmom10

ahh!! thanks soo much! i'm new to CL's but i'm thinking this _can't_ be good!! hehe


----------



## lilgooseberry

how much would you ladies bid for the sing sings?


----------



## bellezza

nah it is okay moodysmom, it just might be easier! but yeah, the second pointiest would be the decollete, but that toe is rounded. there is also the decoltissimo (i think that's how it is spelled) and the piaf that have a pointy toe.


----------



## xegbl

A very good deal on Bordeaux Lady Gres size 39... just 450BIN... $315 after cashback, hope someone here gets it..

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Nappa-Bordeaux-Leather-Pumps-9-NIB_W0QQitemZ250335252975QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250335252975&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Hi, do you have to live in the US to be eligible for the cashback???


----------



## Chins4

Nude satin Helmuts sz36 - dye job anyone?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Iconic-CHRIST...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318

Sinfulgoddess - yes the cashback is for US residents.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Chins4 said:


> Nude satin Helmuts sz36 - dye job anyone?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Iconic-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Helmut-Satin-Heels-Size-36_W0QQitemZ170283673669QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item170283673669&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Sinfulgoddess - yes the cashback is for US residents.


 
I had a feeling that was how it worked. Thanks for answering my question!!!


----------



## foxycleopatra

sinfulgoddess said:


> Hi, do you have to live in the US to be eligible for the cashback???



Yes, technically speaking.....OR you can try subscribing to one of those Hide-My-IP services (for a small fee) whereby they can assign you an IP mask corresponding to a US physical address, and as long as eBay/PayPal detect a US IP (and you've sign up for a US eBay account) the Live.com promotion should apply.


----------



## javaboo

Red Satin VP size 39.5:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320322059918


----------



## jopapeto

foxycleopatra said:


> Yes, technically speaking.....OR you can try subscribing to one of those Hide-My-IP services (for a small fee) whereby they can assign you an IP mask corresponding to a US physical address, and as long as eBay/PayPal detect a US IP (and you've sign up for a US eBay account) the Live.com promotion should apply.


 
Hello, yes for address IP, but the credit cards indicates where the person lives, then ??????
If you are trying to access we website that has banned you such as eBay, Amazon, a message board, or a gambling site that does not allow access to US visitors, please follow these steps to be sure you are properly hiding your identity:  (1) Clear your cookies for the website you wish to access.  (2) Use Hide My IP to find a new IP address and browse the website.  (3) If you have an account with the website, do not sign in, but instead make a account with a different name, street address, E-mail, credit card number, etc.. from your old account. If you are trying to access a gambling site from the US, do not provide any account information located in the US and always use a foreign IP from Hide My IP when logging into the website.


----------



## JRed

javaboo said:


> Red Satin VP size 39.5:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320322059918



i love it.  i'm gonna be watching...


----------



## lilmissb

Whoa! jopapeto, what do you do for a living? You know way too much!!! I know the basics but you just topped that!


----------



## regeens

Francaise patent bourdeaux BIN 549, starting bid 399, 39.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/Chrisitan-Loubo...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## Cerina

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Copper Paillettes (sp?) Helmuts size 38 - gorgeous 
BIN $499 OBO


----------



## dreamdoll

Wow I have no idea we could hide our IP address - have to look into it - I'm missing out so much on ebay cashback!


----------



## keya

lilgooseberry said:


> how much would you ladies bid for the sing sings?



I don't think anyone can answer that for you. Bid however much they're worth to you. They're very HTF, so if they're your size there's no telling if you'll be able to find them again. They've been on my list for some time now but I have yet to come across a pair that would fit me.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Bordeaux Lady Gres 39 $449 BIN OBO Great deal.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## jopapeto

lilmissb said:


> Whoa! jopapeto, what do you do for a living? You know way too much!!! I know the basics but you just topped that!


 
Hi, just here links
http://www.myprivacytools.com/faq.shtml


----------



## JetSetGo!

Super Bourge 41 $550 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lilgooseberry

thanx Keya =)


----------



## noah8077

Don't know if this has been listed, but I know many ladies are looking for them.

Size 39  BIN $538.99 live.com price: $377


----------



## shoecrazy

Save me from these! Blue glittart simples in 39 and 40.5 - $357

http://www.distractionsaspen.com/shop/shopping.php?pr_id=1383


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Stunning!!!!


----------



## aeross

shoecrazy said:


> Save me from these! Blue glittart simples in 39 and 40.5 - $357
> 
> http://www.distractionsaspen.com/shop/shopping.php?pr_id=1383


 

Wow, those are stunning !


----------



## laureenthemean

Lavender satin Catwomen, size "8"
http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Chris...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## sinfulgoddess

jopapeto said:


> Hello, yes for address IP, but the credit cards indicates where the person lives, then ??????
> If you are trying to access we website that has banned you such as eBay, Amazon, a message board, or a gambling site that does not allow access to US visitors, please follow these steps to be sure you are properly hiding your identity: (1) Clear your cookies for the website you wish to access. (2) Use Hide My IP to find a new IP address and browse the website. (3) If you have an account with the website, do not sign in, but instead make a account with a different name, street address, E-mail, credit card number, etc.. from your old account. If you are trying to access a gambling site from the US, do not provide any account information located in the US and always use a foreign IP from Hide My IP when logging into the website.


 
But what if you have a problem with the item that you bought, damaged, you don't receive it, then you have to go through the claim process and as far as shipping they would be shipping to a non- US address. Wouldn't they figure it out along the way, since the live.com thing must be linked to Ebay and Paypal???


----------



## sakura

Grey suede Decollete in 36.5 - http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-100-Auth-Ch...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## samhainophobia

These are hot.  Brown Yoclou, 39.5, at $199.95 with an hour left -- http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## sneezz

lilmissb said:


> Wow! If I can squeeze my feet into these I'm there!!! Satin LG's 34.5
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Lady-Gres-Satin-Pumps-34-5-4-5-NIB_W0QQitemZ180309457043QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item180309457043&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318




Omg..could I??  The sizing guide says to size up but I don't even know what my CL size is cuz the simples in 35 are tooo long and the sock mary janes in 34.5 are too short!


----------



## candyny

Sneez, The experts can prob. help you better than I can, but my new simples,  I don't know how they compare to the simples, are a bit smaller than my Lady Gres, but my LG are leather, not satin LG.


----------



## lilmissb

sakura said:


> Grey suede Decollete in 36.5 - http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-100-Auth-Christian-Louboutin-Decollete-Gray-36-5_W0QQitemZ150313429373QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item150313429373&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318






Oooohhhh, really really love it! I know thoang's looking for gray suede too!!!! Must tell her. I don't have the money for it right now otherwise they would be mine! I do prefer the brighter colours like fuschia though!


----------



## lilmissb

sneezz said:


> Omg..could I??  The sizing guide says to size up but I don't even know what my CL size is cuz the simples in 35 are tooo long and the sock mary janes in 34.5 are too short!




Not sure if they'll fit then. She said her insole measurement was about 22cm.


----------



## foxycleopatra

sakura said:


> Grey suede Decollete in 36.5 - http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-100-Auth-Christian-Louboutin-Decollete-Gray-36-5_W0QQitemZ150313429373QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item150313429373&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Why are they using Trenduet's photos (and item description, almost verbatim)?!  Hmm, best to ask the seller for his/her own photos to make sure they actually have the shoe in possession.


----------



## Chins4

^I was just thinking that description looked familiar - now I know why!!


----------



## thoang0705

^^ Aww thanks for thinking about me!  That auction is a cause for concern.  They took pictures from _trenduet's_ auction.  Am I right or are my eyes messing with me??

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Oh darn foxy beat me to it!    I thought so too so I had to go make sure first.


----------



## lilmissb

^^I was so sucked in I thought it WAS trenduets listing!!!


----------



## thoang0705

Me too! Because they did have a pair last week. But the price was hiked up so I did a double take for the seller.


----------



## laureenthemean

Black patent Decolletes available on NAP:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...e138TNG031208-_-WhatsNewAmMon-_-WhatsNewAmMon


----------



## jh4200

Wow, the price went up.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Eek, didn't even notice!


----------



## jh4200

I think it's a sign of all my time in CCLO that I looked at the price first!!!!


----------



## javaboo

Wow, the NP price increased too! Its $860 now. I thought prices was gonna go down but I guess not!


----------



## jopapeto

sinfulgoddess said:


> But what if you have a problem with the item that you bought, damaged, you don't receive it, then you have to go through the claim process and as far as shipping they would be shipping to a non- US address. Wouldn't they figure it out along the way, since the live.com thing must be linked to Ebay and Paypal???


 
Yes, right, I think that it are not a good easy way.


----------



## lilmissb

^^NP's have gone to $860??? OMG, how am I ever gonna get a pair now???


----------



## evolkatie

omg they did go up. not cool!


----------



## purdy13

Green Pony Hair Rolandos 39.5 - Don't see these often.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Glamorous-Rolando-Shoes_W0QQitemZ110320351840QQcmdZViewItemQQptZFR_YO_Vetements_ChaussuresFemmes?hash=item110320351840&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


Nude VP w/ gold tips in 38.5. Not new but have a feeling seen them on someone's wishlist.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## evolkatie

omg those green rolandos are pretttyy


----------



## samhainophobia

I don't know if they're real, but they're bloody gorgeous (Christmas/Dorothy shoes!) -- http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250333452169

Pink python 70mm Pigalles from Mushroomcity, $599 BIN -- http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Pink-Python-Pigalle-70-Heels-35-5_W0QQitemZ120341844392QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120341844392&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

If these are real, they're lovely and a decent price with cashback ($499 BIN) -- nude patent Pigalle 70mm, -- http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rdgldy

If you're not sure whether a shoe is authentic, you need to post in the authenticate thread first.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those python Pigalles are gorgeous!


----------



## samhainophobia

rdgldy said:


> If you're not sure whether a shoe is authentic, you need to post in the authenticate thread first.


 
Forgive me.  I'm running a fever and my brain is addled -- thinking is apparently too difficult for me today .


----------



## lilmissb

^^I know, they're on my watch list as they're in my target size range in PYTHON!


----------



## luxlover

thanks, this is my listing. For today only, people can get 40% off if they stack the Live.com rebate and the ebay 10% back coupon.

So this is an amazing deal! 



noah8077 said:


> Don't know if this has been listed, but I know many ladies are looking for them.
> 
> Size 39  BIN $538.99 live.com price: $377


----------



## luxlover

oh my! these are HOT!! too bad its not my size 

Pink python 70mm Pigalles from Mushroomcity, $599 BIN -- http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Pink-Python-Pigalle-70-Heels-35-5_W0QQitemZ120341844392QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120341844392&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## clluvr

^ not everyone got the 10% ebay coupon and I would prefer to get a discount upfront then wait 60 days


----------



## samhainophobia

^ PBI -- the last two items I've bought with the cashback (2 pr. CLs, 1 yesterday and 1 today), it showed up in my PayPal instantaneously!


----------



## Noegirl05

Can someone please tell me how to use the live.com cashback... I search from live.com but when I click on ebay I don't see anything special by the listing????


----------



## samhainophobia

More from Mushroomcity -- pink paillette VPs, $599 BIN.  Someone please buy these, they're fab and I want to see IRL pics  -- http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Noe -- go to live.com.  Search "christian louboutin."  You'll see a "cashback" thing at the top.  Click on the link.  It'll take you to Ebay.  You should see a "live.com cashback" icon at the top of the page.  If you purchase an eligible item through BIN (which it'll tell you before you complete the purchase), you'll get the cashback -- but you must have the icon at the top of the page.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think Asha has or had these, if you want to search for pics.


----------



## noah8077

No deal on shoes but a deal at www.leatherstuff.com:

To take advantage of this special offer, simply enter the promotion
code "holiday" in the "promo code" box, during your order process, and a 20% discount will be deducted from your order.
This offer ends at midnight December 15th 2008


----------



## lilmissb

^^Laureen, I wanna play in asha's closet! She's got them all!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

samhainophobia said:


> ^ PBI -- the last two items I've bought with the cashback (2 pr. CLs, 1 yesterday and 1 today), it showed up in my PayPal instantaneously!


Why is mine not showing up instantly? What is this about?!!


----------



## JuneHawk

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Why is mine not showing up instantly? What is this about?!!



It's on a case by case basis.  I got mine right away when I bought the pewter Lady Gres a couple of days ago.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Ugh!!! What sort of case do I have to be? I wonder.... Does it have something to do with the ebay coupon thing. If you got a coupon, no instant cash back. If you didn't get a coupon, instant cash back.


----------



## thoang0705

I've had a couple of cashbacks that went through asap but a few that had to wait the entire 60 days.  Sucks.


----------



## evolkatie

I haven't gotten any instant cashbacks. I also have a cashback that should've been ready 45 days ago... it says -45 days and its stil pending. maybe I'm just a 'special' case.


----------



## JuneHawk

This has been my only instant one so far.  I'm still waiting for the other two.


----------



## JetSetGo!

My husband got an instant cashback, but I have not been so lucky.
I wonder if it's a glitch and no one's supposed to get it that fast!


edit: Scratch that! I just got my cashback payment for the Scissor Girls I bought today! Hooray!


----------



## JuneHawk

I don't think it's a glitch.  I read the fine print and it says that although most people will have to wait the 60 days, Paypal can, at their discretion, release the money earlier.


----------



## sneezz

lilmissb said:


> Not sure if they'll fit then. She said her insole measurement was about 22cm.



ugh..you're right..I would probably need a 35.  =(  thanks for replying!


----------



## JetSetGo!

JuneHawk said:


> I don't think it's a glitch.  I read the fine print and it says that although most people will have to wait the 60 days, Paypal can, at their discretion, release the money earlier.



Thanks! I'm no good with fine print...


----------



## samhainophobia

The Scissor Girls are super hot (and seasonally appropriate!) in red suede .  BIN $509 -- http://cgi.ebay.com/895-NIB-CHRISTI...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

I was pleasantly surprised when my cashback showed up immediately the last two times, because I have one from quite a while before that that I'm still waiting for.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Those are so gorgeous!


----------



## noah8077

I am determined to make my pretty red satin SG work!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

So this is not exactly CLs, but CL care...
I just got this email from leatherstuff.com:
_
We would like to invite you to take advantage of our Holiday Sale!

As a preferred customer, we would like to offer you a 20%
discount on your entire order, including all Apple Leather Care products!

While visiting us, we encourage you to check out the discounted
items we've added to our Specials page at:
http://leatherstuff.com/shop/index.php?id=34

To take advantage of this special offer, simply enter the promotion
code "holiday" in the "promo code" box, during your order process, and a 20% discount will be deducted from your order.
This offer ends at midnight December 15th 2008.

Thank you for your continued support!

http://www.leatherstuff.com_


----------



## JetSetGo!

noah8077 said:


> I am determined to make my pretty red satin SG work!!



Work it, noah, work it!


----------



## javaboo

Do you guys know if the item has to be listed on eBay.com to get cashback?


----------



## bellezza

^ you might be able to get cashback at a different site through live.com...depends though. just go to live.com and search for whatever you're looking for!


----------



## samhainophobia

Black leather Miss Marples, 37.5, BIN $240 or best offer.  GOOD deal.  Soles are a bit scratched up but nothing some Vibrams couldn't fix.  If that wasn't a full size too big for me, I'd go for it myself.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

ETA purple suede Rolandos, 37, starting bid $375.  Great color.  Again with the soles, but look good otherwise.  http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rilokiley

Ivory/Python Activa, size 38.  BIN $550... not too bad after Live.com cashback!

http://cgi.ebay.com/GORGEOUS-IVORY-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## sneezz

Red patent Clichys: size 34 $650 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-red-patent-clichy-100-heels-34-5-4_W0QQitemZ330290956265QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item330290956265&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1199|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## rilokiley

Bronze Hi-Tina, size 36.5.  BIN $225!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/SEXY-Christian-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rilokiley

Brown suede Mary Janes, size 40.5, used.  BIN $195.99!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rilokiley

Hot pink Yoyo 85, size 38.5, brand new.  BIN $275!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## foxycleopatra

SING SING black/white - sz 39 - NIB

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160301981511








ROLANDO Green Pony Hair - 39.5 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110320351840 
(I'd ask for more photos for further reassurance, but looks fine to me)


----------



## keya

^ Those Sing Sings are sooo hot!


----------



## samhainophobia

Those Rolandos keep popping up! I think someone needs to buy them -- they'd be great Christmas shoes .

Looking at python this morning:

Python slingbacks, red tips/heels, $795 BIN (Size 36.5) -- http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Green python Yoyos, BIN $449.95 (Size 38.5).  I'd never seen the green python before -- I like it! -- http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


Not cheap, but HTF -- rodeodrivefashionista has a pair of Jaws up.  God, they're gorgeous.  Size 36 (there's also a pair in 35) -- http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Silver python slings.  Pretty.  Size 39.  BIN $599 -- http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## MizzD

Good Morning, Ladies.   I'm doing a drive-by post this morning-- Neiman Marcus has some black patent platform Marys  for $471 with a good selection of sizes left.  I ordered a pair for myself. 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...parentId=cat980731&icid=src_Sale+Silo+Landing

Actually, they have a lot of CLs on sale.


----------



## aeross

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-KITTEN-HEELS-SNEAKER-LADIES-39-1-2_W0QQitemZ220322607529QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220322607529&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Quirky, but a great price for ladies liking lower heels


----------



## LaDonna

rilokiley said:


> Brown suede Mary Janes, size 40.5, used. BIN $195.99!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


 
these are really pretty!  way too big for me though   does anyone happen to know the style name of these?


----------



## LaDonna

MizzD said:


> Good Morning, Ladies. I'm doing a drive-by post this morning-- Neiman Marcus has some black patent platform Marys for $471 with a good selection of sizes left. I ordered a pair for myself.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...parentId=cat980731&icid=src_Sale+Silo+Landing
> 
> Actually, they have a lot of CLs on sale.


 
uggghh, i wish they were the other ones w/o the wood bottom!


----------



## Lynn12

*Blue Glittart VP - size 37.5*.  

Such a gorgeous and HTF shoe!!!  Wish this was my size......

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...320321971242&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1


----------



## rilokiley

Burgandy glittart NP, size 37.  BIN $525... not bad after cashback.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=270309401387


----------



## mistyknightwin

GREAT SALES! from a beloved TPF'er! 

Please forgive me if these are a repost! Ughhh I wish my feet were smaller  

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## b00mbaka

This is the one time I wish mine were bigger


----------



## goodmornin

Oh no! Gem is selling her pythons!! 

Wish they came 2 sizes smaller..


----------



## JetSetGo!

Gem (my shoe twin) has some GORGEOUS stuff up! 
I wish I wasn't so broke!!!!


----------



## jh4200

Oh Gem, half a size smaller...


----------



## lv_luva

Do you think these are a deal for $360 ($252 with live.com promo)? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170282257523&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## rilokiley

Don't remember the style name... Ambrosina or something?  Very pretty ivory crepe heels, size 40.5.  Starting bid $19.99!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

lv_luva said:


> Do you think these are a deal for $360 ($252 with live.com promo)? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170282257523&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Definitely!


----------



## rilokiley

Brown patent Decollete, size 37, used.  BIN $299.99!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Seller also has leopard pony hair pigalles.


----------



## kaydoll

Ok, so if I fit a 42 black apollo Ron Ron, could I wear a 40.5 VP? Someone please tell me this style runs big.


----------



## lv_luva

laureenthemean said:


> Definitely!



Thanks Laureen!


----------



## goodmornin

lv_luva said:


> Do you think these are a deal for $360 ($252 with live.com promo)? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170282257523&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



SUCH a great deal!!


----------



## nancypants

hi ladies, can someone please please tell me how to get the cashback from ebay?


----------



## b00mbaka

go to live.com. Search "christian louboutin." You'll see a "cashback" thing at the top. Click on the link. It'll take you to eBay. You should see a "live.com cashback" icon at the top of the page. If you purchase an eligible item through BIN (which it'll tell you before you complete the purchase), you'll get the cashback -- but you must have the icon at the top of the page.


----------



## noah8077

rilokiley said:


> Brown patent Decollete, size 37, used. BIN $299.99!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-brown-patent-Decollete-868-size-37_W0QQitemZ330291420677QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item330291420677&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Seller also has leopard pony hair pigalles.


 

These are a Tpfer's!  She was kind enough to give me first dibs!!!


----------



## nancypants

b00mbaka said:


> go to live.com. Search "christian louboutin." You'll see a "cashback" thing at the top. Click on the link. It'll take you to eBay. You should see a "live.com cashback" icon at the top of the page. If you purchase an eligible item through BIN (which it'll tell you before you complete the purchase), you'll get the cashback -- but you must have the icon at the top of the page.


 
coooool! thanks! maybe those brown heels will come home to mama!!


----------



## b00mbaka

Trash Mule Size 40 BIN $75
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:15|39:1|240:1318

You are welcome nancypants! I just copied & pasted what samhainophobia told noegirl


----------



## corsie

rilokiley said:


> Brown patent Decollete, size 37, used.  BIN $299.99!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-brown-patent-Decollete-868-size-37_W0QQitemZ330291420677QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item330291420677&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Aw tempting esp with the price, if only they are half a size smaller!


----------



## YaYa3

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...kparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318#ht_3542wt_933

can i wear this in the same size as my simple 100s?  decent price with live.com cashback?


----------



## BellaShoes

^My Lady Gres (Fuschia Suede) are sized down .5 from my Simples....


----------



## BellaShoes

Brown Suede Metallika's SZ39..... $299 BIN with Live.com... $230!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:6|294:50


----------



## archygirl

b00mbaka said:


> Trash Mule Size 40 BIN $75
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Trash-Mule-40_W0QQitemZ140285846585QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item140285846585&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> You are welcome nancypants! I just copied & pasted what samhainophobia told noegirl


 
Someone should get these. I have them, and they are collector's items, since each shoe is different! When I met Msr. Louboutin in NYC last year, he said this style is one of his favorites. The price is outrageously inexpensive!


----------



## lolitablue

archygirl said:


> Someone should get these. I have them, and they are collector's items, since each shoe is different! When I met Msr. Louboutin in NYC last year, he said this style is one of his favorites. The price is outrageously inexpensive!


 
Do you have modeling pictures?  I have not worn mules in so long!!


----------



## archygirl

lolitablue said:


> Do you have modeling pictures? I have not worn mules in so long!!


 
I don't have any saved here in SC, sorry. They are on my computer in NJ. They are a great shoe, I have worn them with trousers, skirts, bermuda shorts, and dresses! I bought them because they go with literally, anything.


----------



## evolkatie

Yaya - I have those same suede Lady Gres in the same size as my simple, if they end up being big, it can probably be fixed w/ a heel grip


----------



## termiess

Pink Cest Moi Fuschia 39 NIB, US $489.99,  $342 after live.com 30% cash back.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## ceseeber

dang, two of my most desirable shoes are available but a half a size too small!


----------



## ceseeber

http://cgi.ebay.de/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LO...hash=item260323289361&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177

moonbow 39 
3 minutes left


----------



## BellaShoes

^So cute!


----------



## rdgldy

archygirl said:


> Someone should get these. I have them, and they are collector's items, since each shoe is different! When I met Msr. Louboutin in NYC last year, he said this style is one of his favorites. The price is outrageously inexpensive!


How do they run??


----------



## mona13

Astraqueen booties 39.5 NIB, BIN $530, $371 after live.com 30% cash back from a beloved tPFer 




http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Astraqueen-Bootie-Sz-39-5_W0QQitemZ220323158062QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220323158062&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1199%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## niccig

I love the trash mules!  Unfortunately 2 sizes too big for me, and I don't know anyone who wears that size, or I'd use my ebay bucks to buy them.  Since I don't, I'll leave them there for someone who can do more than look at them


----------



## archygirl

rdgldy said:


> How do they run??


Mine are a size 39, I usually wear a 39 in Cls, 38.5 in regular shoes, so TTS?


----------



## rdgldy

thanks-could possibly work-maybe a little too big though.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They're mules, though; if they're just a little big, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## rdgldy

this is true.............................:okay:


----------



## rdgldy

so the cashback was only 20% and not instant, but for $60, what do you think I did?


----------



## rubyshoesday

OMG I've been looking for these FOREVER in this colour in my size. I was contemplating settling for black or red but this made my day  I call dibs!! haha 



rilokiley said:


> Don't remember the style name... Ambrosina or something? Very pretty ivory crepe heels, size 40.5. Starting bid $19.99!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ARMADILLO-CREPE-SATIN-HEELS-SZ-10-5_W0QQitemZ370124081397QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item370124081397&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I hope you get them, I love the Ambrosina!


----------



## laureenthemean

rdgldy said:


> so the cashback was only 20% and not instant, but for $60, what do you think I did?



Yay, congrats!


----------



## rubyshoesday

^^Thanks Laureen, I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## goodmornin

Christian Louboutin Mad Mary Jane studded black leather - Size 37.5

Could be really good for someone looking for these with the cashback!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## samhainophobia

^ Frig, those are AMAZING!  And too big for me, alas.


----------



## nancypants

rilokiley said:


> Bronze Hi-Tina, size 36.5. BIN $225!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SEXY-Christian-Louboutin-Bronze-Heels-Shoes-36-5-6-6-5_W0QQitemZ390013599312QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item390013599312&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 

hi everyone. does this shoe run TTS? if i'm a size 6 in everything and 36.5 in CL's, will this fit me? i'm kinda worried since it's a open toe shoe. thanks!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Love the mad mary but alas, too big!


----------



## luxlover

this is my listing. thanks for the post 


termiess said:


> Pink Cest Moi Fuschia 39 NIB, US $489.99,  $342 after live.com 30% cash back.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Cest-Moi-Fuschia-39-NIB_W0QQitemZ120342199073QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120342199073&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## ylime

LIVE cashback is down to 20%, but if you search for "wii", you'll get a link to an eBay store that's 25% off. When you get taken to eBay, you can surf around as usual and as long as the badge is displayed, you can get the additional 5% off!


----------



## keya

Metallic pink Simpes, size 36, BIN $299
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## keya

Python New Simples, size 38, start $1179,99,- 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem







Rose Python Simples, size 37.5, BIN $999 OBO.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tuvili

Somebody buy these, please!  I would, but they're a 1/2 size too big, even adjusting for style. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

Great deal!
*Silver Nappa VPs 36.5 BIN $449*
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## sakura

Those are actually the Madison boots.



tuvili said:


> Somebody buy these, please!  I would, but they're a 1/2 size too big, even adjusting for style.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rilokiley

ooh, *rubyshoesday*, I hope you win them!  They're very pretty!


----------



## BellaShoes

mona13 said:


> Astraqueen booties 39.5 NIB, BIN $530, $371 after live.com 30% cash back from a beloved tPFer
> 
> View attachment 608950
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


 
Thanks Mona! Those are mine.... Thank you for posting


----------



## archygirl

rdgldy said:


> so the cashback was only 20% and not instant, but for $60, what do you think I did?



go for it!!!!


----------



## morfoula

from our very own 
size 39
starting bid 99.99


----------



## morfoula

and one more





size 39
Finzi Pigalle
starting bid 99.99


----------



## YaYa3

oh, damn.  why can't any of these fit my big foot?  arrrrrggggggg.


----------



## Raffaluv

Hey Ladies - Not bad at all with the live discount   - I think these are so sexy $630 / $650 BIN ($487.50 w/ live discount)


----------



## goodmornin

keya said:


> Python New Simples, size 38, start $1179,99,-
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Python-Purple-New-Simple-heels-38_W0QQitemZ230311678668QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




These are SOOOOOO Pretty!!

But my budget won't allow me to get these....


----------



## YaYa3

has ANYONE seen black patent decolletes ANYWHERE ... size 41?  i thought they got some more at NAP, but there are only two in itsy sizes.  i don't care if they're on sale.  i just want some.  anyone???


----------



## noah8077

I think there are new decolletes at NAP at a different price point.


http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/37599


----------



## morfoula

YaYa3 said:


> has ANYONE seen black patent decolletes ANYWHERE ... size 41?  i thought they got some more at NAP, but there are only two in itsy sizes.  i don't care if they're on sale.  i just want some.  anyone???



i think we might have a pair at neimans.... i'd have to check for u tomorrow


----------



## morfoula

noah8077 said:


> I think there are new decolletes at NAP at a different price point.
> 
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/37599




ew that price went up!!!


----------



## noah8077

^^HeeHee while your checking, can you see if you have a pair of 37.5?


----------



## morfoula

noah8077 said:


> ^^HeeHee while your checking, can you see if you have a pair of 37.5?




and i believe we have them in 37.5
when i go to work tomorrow i'll check


----------



## BellaShoes

NM in SF has the black patent Decollete in stock too....


----------



## YaYa3

*morfoula*, thank you!  let me know.  *noah*, that NAP price is pitiful, but it might be my only choice if that's what they're going for now.  dang.


----------



## sakura

I've seen the 37.5 at Neimans Palo Alto.

*YaYa3*, NAP has the jazz version.


----------



## Kamilla850

I am in love with these 2 pairs:http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItemand I can't wait til these pop up in my size http://cgi.ebay.com/SEXY-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

WHERE are our price decreases!!!?


----------



## goodmornin

Kamilla850 said:


> I am in love with these 2 pairs:http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-SILK-PEGOTE-HEELS-SHOES-39-9_W0QQitemZ120344052072QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItemand I can't wait til these pop up in my size http://cgi.ebay.com/SEXY-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Black-Silk-Bow-Lace-up-Heels_W0QQitemZ150313729346QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




What's with shoes coming in two different sizes for left and right these days?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Kamilla850 said:


> I am in love with these 2 pairs:http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItemand I can't wait til these pop up in my size http://cgi.ebay.com/SEXY-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



the pegote is so sexy!


----------



## lilmissb

Was someone looking for a emerald green suede New Simple 39.5??

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## lilgooseberry

morfoula said:


> from our very own
> size 39
> starting bid 99.99



aww no shipping to uk ...


----------



## sara999

you should ask the seller if they will ship to the UK. sometimes they are flexible.


we have what looks to be black podiums, sz 39.5


----------



## luxlover

JetSetGo! said:


> WHERE are our price decreases!!!?



haha JetSetGo, I totally  you! I was just thinking the exact same thing when I went to NAP earlier...


----------



## karwood

Silver Glitter Patent Pigalles 100 $336 10 and 10.5 @ Footcandy







http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...=LOU&group=FL08&sortby=&numperpage=12&pos=12&http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll98/khkarwood/83899753-1.jpg


----------



## karwood

Eventa 8 1/2, 10 and 10 1/2  $405 @ Footcandy:

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=EVENTA!LOU&csurl=%2Fistar%2Easp%3Fa%3D29%26manufacturer%3DLOU%26group%3DFL08%26sortby%3D%26numperpage%3D12%26pos%3D0%26


----------



## JetSetGo!

Stinas said:


> Nude Patent Rolande - Size 36.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Decollete In Brown - Size 41
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Prive in camel - size 40
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-christian-l...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Wow! These have all been pulled!


----------



## Katykit01

lilgooseberry said:


> aww no shipping to uk ...



Stinas relisted these so hopefully I can win these babies....Stinas is my exact size so when she posts her shoes on eBay I am for sure watching her items!


----------



## ceseeber

foxycleopatra said:


> SING SING black/white - sz 39 - NIB
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160301981511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The auction ended early for the Sing Sings. Did anyone get them?


----------



## Raffaluv

keya said:


> Metallic pink Simpes, size 36, BIN $299
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

oooh, i wish these were my size! sooo cute!


----------



## Stinas

morfoula said:


> from our very own
> size 39
> starting bid 99.99





morfoula said:


> and one more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> size 39
> Finzi Pigalle
> starting bid 99.99


These are mine  
Thanks for posting lover!   


lilgooseberry said:


> aww no shipping to uk ...


I WILL ship to UK, but it will cost around $40 w/insurance included.  I asked the postal guy today.


----------



## JetSetGo!

ceseeber said:


> foxycleopatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> SING SING black/white - sz 39 - NIB
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160301981511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The auction ended early for the Sing Sings. Did anyone get them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh! if only....
Click to expand...


----------



## lilgooseberry

thanx stinas,


----------



## Stinas

lilgooseberry said:


> thanx stinas,


Message me on ebay if you are interested.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

karwood said:


> Silver Glitter Patent Pigalles 100 $336 10 and 10.5 @ Footcandy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...=LOU&group=FL08&sortby=&numperpage=12&pos=12&http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll98/khkarwood/83899753-1.jpg




I have these and I love them!


----------



## Stinas

*LITTLE FEET ALERT!*
Lady Gres - 
*Size 34.5!!*
*$399*


​


----------



## Stinas

Giraffe Pony VP's - Size 40


----------



## lilmissb

^^My silver grease pigalles were too big for me and they didn't have any in a smaller size!! Boo hoo....


----------



## sara999

bummer...those giraffes are gorgeous but WAY too big


----------



## lilgooseberry

yea they are a size too big for me too =(

they remind me of my husky... not that he has giraffe print all over him but anyhows....


----------



## rdgldy

Stinas said:


> Giraffe Pony VP's - Size 40


but of course, they would be MY size!!! I can't buy anything else!!!!!!


----------



## sinfulgoddess

rdgldy said:


> but of course, they would be MY size!!! I can't buy anything else!!!!!!



OMG, i love those!!!! What's with all these gorgeous CL's listed in larger sizes. There's tons of them. Actually it's probably a good thing, since i purchased 5 pairs in the last few days. I'm cut off.


----------



## samhainophobia

Oh, PRETTY.  Nude kid Declics (37 or 40).  BIN is $599 and free shipping, so actually not too bad with 25% cashback ($449.25).

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## xpiscesx

JetSetGo! said:


> Super Bourge 41 $550 BIN
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


 
thank you these are mine


----------



## BellaShoes

goodmornin said:


> What's with shoes coming in two different sizes for left and right these days?


 
I know... there is a resale shop here in the Bay Area that constantly has CL's mismatched but NEW in box... for under $100! What is nice is most of us have one foot .5 larger than the other... I have been tempted to buy up all the mismatched...call them 'Charlie Brown Louboutins' and offer them up to you ladies!

Last week they had a Very Privatta in White with Gold Toe/Heel 37/ 37.5 for $98 NEW and a Black Armadillo 37/ 37.5 NEW for $98!!!


----------



## rainyjewels

oh those giraffe VPs are soooo cute and luckily, my feet ARE that big...........but i've bought so many shoes lately.....hmmmm...


----------



## sakura

Teal New Simple in 38 - http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120344270127&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:SG:1123


----------



## sakura

Silver Python Yoyo in 38.5 - http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220323185999&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:SG:1123


----------



## JuneHawk

sakura said:


> Teal New Simple in 38 - http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120344270127&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:SG:1123



That color is beautiful!  If only I didn't already know how painful patent New Simple 120s are!


----------



## bellezza

BellaShoes said:


> I know... there is a resale shop here in the Bay Area that constantly has CL's mismatched but NEW in box... for under $100! What is nice is most of us have one foot .5 larger than the other... I have been tempted to buy up all the mismatched...call them 'Charlie Brown Louboutins' and offer them up to you ladies!
> 
> Last week they had a Very Privatta in White with Gold Toe/Heel 37/ 37.5 for $98 NEW and a Black Armadillo 37/ 37.5 NEW for $98!!!



woah, seriously?! i wonder if they have any pairs i'm looking for! i can wear 2 different sizes!


----------



## evolkatie

Dangit! Those giraffe VPs are an UHG of mine  They never come up in my size  

rdgldy - please buy them. lol


----------



## noah8077

I love the giraffe VP's, not my size though.


----------



## evolkatie

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-BLACK...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

weren't these listed at $650 earlier? Anyways, theres a BO so maybe someone can get them for less than what she had listed them before. It looks like she added pics.


----------



## noah8077

^^^Oh yummy.  What style are those?


----------



## goodmornin

BellaShoes said:


> I know... there is a resale shop here in the Bay Area that constantly has CL's mismatched but NEW in box... for under $100! What is nice is most of us have one foot .5 larger than the other... I have been tempted to buy up all the mismatched...call them 'Charlie Brown Louboutins' and offer them up to you ladies!
> 
> Last week they had a Very Privatta in White with Gold Toe/Heel 37/ 37.5 for $98 NEW and a Black Armadillo 37/ 37.5 NEW for $98!!!




Which shop is this??? Is it in San Francisco?

I can definitely wear two sizes for less than $100!!!!!

Cris's on Polk actually have quite a few New CLs - I've seen brand new Black Patent Rolandos for $300!! -- too bad they just weren't my size though


----------



## noah8077

goodmornin said:


> Cris's on Polk actually have quite a few New CLs - I've seen brand new Black Patent Rolandos for $300!! -- too bad they just weren't my size though


 

Wow what size were they?


----------



## YaYa3

Silver Glitter Patent Pigalles 100 $336 10 and 10.5 @ Footcandy



http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar....&pos=12&

how do the pigalles run?  same as simples?  (oh, please.  oh, please.)


----------



## goodmornin

I could put my foot into it - so it must mean at least 37-37.5.. since I'm a 38-38.5 Rolandos

and so judging from your posts --- *Noah *it seems like your size!!! 
I'm not sure if they're still available though - I went just before thanksgiving - hopefully people are too distracted by the other sales!!


----------



## corsie

YaYa3 said:


> Silver Glitter Patent Pigalles 100 $336 10 and 10.5 @ Footcandy
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar....&pos=12&
> 
> how do the pigalles run?  same as simples?  (oh, please.  oh, please.)



The 100s should be your simple size.


----------



## pursemonkey

Don't know if anyone's still looking, but as of this evening the Saks at Cherry Creek in Denver had a pair of black satin Scissor Girls in a 38.5 for the 70% off! HTH someone!


----------



## sakura

Black Mad Mary in 37.5 - http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## evolkatie

sakura, those are the mad's  pretty and my size, too bad I am on a ban


----------



## BellaShoes

goodmornin said:


> Which shop is this??? Is it in San Francisco?
> 
> I can definitely wear two sizes for less than $100!!!!!
> 
> Cris's on Polk actually have quite a few New CLs - I've seen brand new Black Patent Rolandos for $300!! -- too bad they just weren't my size though


 
Jeffrey's Department Store... you can find CL, Manolo, Chloe, Choo, Prada, etc.

Some new, some worn.... all of the CL's I have seen are NEW in BOX just 1/2 size differences.... crazy $98!

Never heard of Cris's... is it a resale store?


----------



## goodmornin

Cris's is a re-sale consignment shop in Russian Hill on Polk in San Francisco!

Its amazing - great deals to be had and all good quality designer stuff


----------



## BellaShoes

I will check it out this week! Thanks for the info...it is on Yelp! too....


----------



## rubyshoesday

I'm watching those giraffe VP's.... I'm hoping they don't get any bids... wishful thinking I know!


----------



## xboobielicousx

i LOVE those giraffe VPs...too bad they're 3 sizes too big for me...hopefully a tpf'er will get them! they're BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Stinas

VP - Red w/Red GLITTER Tips
Size 39.5
Someone please get these because they are too big for me





​


----------



## noah8077

Perfect Valentine's Day shoes!!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

OMG my heart just stopped! Those are divine!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

The loves of my life (in my size- too bad I bought them at retail! grrrr)
SOMEONE PLEASE SNAG THESE!

Roccia python Simples size 38
BIN $499!!!!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

My Purse Addiction said:


> The loves of my life (in my size- too bad I bought them at retail! grrrr)
> SOMEONE PLEASE SNAG THESE!
> 
> Roccia python Simples size 38
> BIN $499!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Roccia-Python-Simples-38_W0QQitemZ200283966540QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Are these a TPFer??  I think I might bid....even though my last simples were a 39.....its worth smushing my feet into these.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Yes she is a TPFer. She outbid me on these a while ago lol! I was so sad...until Peter got them in!

I have them in a 38 even though my normal Simple size is a 38.5. They fit me like a glove.


----------



## lilmissb

^^What's the diff between roccia and natural python?


----------



## noah8077

I think they are a tpfer's.  I remember a thread about the "unfinished" look.


----------



## evolkatie

I think they're carlinha's?


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Lilac Suede Fontanette in 41....$550

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat211103cat211105cat221007


----------



## Stinas

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ Yes she is a TPFer. She outbid me on these a while ago lol! I was so sad...until Peter got them in!
> 
> I have them in a 38 even though my normal Simple size is a 38.5. They fit me like a glove.


If they fit you, they should fit me....right??  



lilmissb said:


> ^^What's the diff between roccia and natural python?


I think Roccia has more dark spots.


----------



## YaYa3

what exactly is pigalle?  is it the style of the shoe or something else?  i'm familiar now with simples, new simples, rolandos, declics, decolletes, NPs, VPs, but when this word pops up, i'm not sure.  (if this is the wrong thread, just direct me to the right one.)


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Yes, Pigalle is a style of CLs. They have a short, pointed toe box. 

Here's a pic (not mine...from celebshoes on ebay):


----------



## YaYa3

what makes it different from the others?  pointed toe?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Yes, it does have a pointed toe. But it's a shorter toe box than some of the other pointy toe styles (Decoltissimo, Hai, Piaf, etc), which means it's cut lower on the foot. Lots of toe cleavage!


----------



## YaYa3

ok, thank you so much!!!  i'm getting it now!


----------



## lilmissb

Stinas said:


> I think Roccia has more dark spots.


 
Thanks Stinas! I wasn't sure but I did think that Roccia looked a bit more "spotty".


----------



## goodmornin

My Purse Addiction said:


> The loves of my life (in my size- too bad I bought them at retail! grrrr)
> SOMEONE PLEASE SNAG THESE!
> 
> Roccia python Simples size 38
> BIN $499!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



SOOOOOooo tempting!!!

I might hit the BIN button any time....


----------



## Stinas

lilmissb said:


> Thanks Stinas! I wasn't sure but I did think that Roccia looked a bit more "spotty".


The new python are the ones in my avatar....they seem a bit lighter.


----------



## goodmornin

going to dash now.. but hoping the python simples will still be there after gym!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Stinas, your simples are lovely! I want something in natural, pink or black python but I wish they would bring back the bronze or grey python. I LOVE those to pieces. I also love the Altadamas in black watersnake too! Love the exotics!


----------



## tuvili

BellaShoes said:


> I know... there is a resale shop here in the Bay Area that constantly has CL's mismatched but NEW in box... for under $100! What is nice is most of us have one foot .5 larger than the other... I have been tempted to buy up all the mismatched...call them 'Charlie Brown Louboutins' and offer them up to you ladies!
> 
> Last week they had a Very Privatta in White with Gold Toe/Heel 37/ 37.5 for $98 NEW and a Black Armadillo 37/ 37.5 NEW for $98!!!



Ooh, do it!  what prices!    Me, a left 36/right 36.5 here!


----------



## xegbl

My Purse Addiction said:


> The loves of my life (in my size- too bad I bought them at retail! grrrr)
> SOMEONE PLEASE SNAG THESE!
> 
> Roccia python Simples size 38
> BIN $499!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Roccia-Python-Simples-38_W0QQitemZ200283966540QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Wow.. that's a good deal and they're my size, I'm definitely watching these...


----------



## Stinas

lilmissb said:


> ^^Stinas, your simples are lovely! I want something in natural, pink or black python but I wish they would bring back the bronze or grey python. I LOVE those to pieces. I also love the Altadamas in black watersnake too! Love the exotics!


I wish they were mine....but I am bidding on them! lol  I love them and they are one of my HG's.


----------



## luxlover

Stinas said:


> Giraffe Pony VP's - Size 40



oh this is always a cute style that brings a smile to my face =)


----------



## JetSetGo!

NIB Bronze Kid Lapono 38 (these fit smaller than others) $425 starting
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-NEW-WOMEN-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

I forgot to mention. I was at BG on Tuesday and there was a pair of Ivory/Champaign Eugenies there on sale (40% off) in a size 39. They may still have other sizes, but I noticed that one.

If you are interested, it might be worth a call!


----------



## hlfinn

i can't believe i missed the black podiums! they are an UHG of mine! and in my size (or close! lol). wah!


----------



## lv_luva

BellaShoes said:


> I know... there is a resale shop here in the Bay Area that constantly has CL's mismatched but NEW in box... for under $100! What is nice is most of us have one foot .5 larger than the other... I have been tempted to buy up all the mismatched...call them 'Charlie Brown Louboutins' and offer them up to you ladies!
> 
> Last week they had a Very Privatta in White with Gold Toe/Heel 37/ 37.5 for $98 NEW and a Black Armadillo 37/ 37.5 NEW for $98!!!




ooooh...Bella...I can wear mismatched pairs!  My left is bigger than my right.  My usual CL size is 37.5.  Please let us know about these deals!!!


----------



## Chins4

Black suede Stevas sz37 starting bid $79

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Missrocks

evolkatie said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-PYTHON-PUMPS-MINT-CONDITION_W0QQitemZ110321372122QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> weren't these listed at $650 earlier? Anyways, theres a BO so maybe someone can get them for less than what she had listed them before. It looks like she added pics.


 
Yes, there were BIN 650 before, starting 350. She removed the listing after being up for five days, just as I was about to bid on them. I submitted a best offer and she countered with the original BIN price. I should probably save my money with all these Roccia pythons popping up on ebay lately, and at better prices than this pair.


----------



## bellapsyd

BellaShoes said:


> I know... there is a resale shop here in the Bay Area that constantly has CL's mismatched but NEW in box... for under $100! What is nice is most of us have one foot .5 larger than the other... I have been tempted to buy up all the mismatched...call them 'Charlie Brown Louboutins' and offer them up to you ladies!
> 
> Last week they had a Very Privatta in White with Gold Toe/Heel 37/ 37.5 for $98 NEW and a Black Armadillo 37/ 37.5 NEW for $98!!!



ohh i would go for mismatched pairs in a 37.5/38!


----------



## CLGirl

JetSetGo! said:


> I forgot to mention. I was at BG on Tuesday and there was a pair of Ivory/Champaign Eugenies there on sale (40% off) in a size 39. They may still have other sizes, but I noticed that one.
> 
> If you are interested, it might be worth a call!


 
 Which BG was it?


----------



## sara999

there's only 1 bergdorf goodman...


----------



## b00mbaka

Whoa! I never thought about that. There's only ONE BG in the world?

*I guess so, they only have one address listed on the website


----------



## CLGirl

^^Wow I never knew that either.  Thanks!


----------



## funandsun

Someone buy these!  37.5 $299 BIN


----------



## JuneHawk

b00mbaka said:


> Whoa! I never thought about that. There's only ONE BG in the world?
> 
> *I guess so, they only have one address listed on the website



That's right.


----------



## evolkatie

oo those pailettes would fit me perfectly but I am on a ban


----------



## noah8077

funandsun said:


> Someone buy these! 37.5 $299 BIN


 

Holy crap what a deal!   Must resist!!!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

CLGirl said:


> Which BG was it?


 
Yes, only one BG on 5th Avenue.  But please note that I saw that size 39 yesterday as well and it was pretty dinged up, there were a few small stains and I noticed a few missing crystals.  They also have black in size 40.


----------



## JuneHawk

funandsun said:


> Someone buy these!  37.5 $299 BIN



Why do they have pictures of VB in Pigalles???


----------



## evolkatie

I'm guessing cause they're pailettes but wow those went fast


----------



## corsie

Little wonder, they're gorgeous and such a steal! 

Hope a TPFer got them.


----------



## b00mbaka

Me too! I was about to get them and they aren't even close to my size! I was going to let my friends play cinderella and see who can fit the shoe for Christmas.


----------



## mscupcake

I will be returning a pair of taupe Insectikas to Barneys in SF later today.  They were on sale for $420.  Please PM if you'd like me to hold them under your name


----------



## lilmissb

Stinas said:


> I wish they were mine....but I am bidding on them! lol  I love them and they are one of my HG's.




Hope you get them soon! Look forward to the modelling pics when you do!!!!


----------



## corsie

Stinas said:


> I wish they were mine....but I am bidding on them! lol  I love them and they are one of my HG's.



I hope you get them! I paid retail for mine. 

My normal simple size is 36 and I think I should have gone with 35.5, they do seem to stretch quite a bit with time but nothing insoles can't fix.


----------



## mscupcake

Sorry, I forgot to add the Insectikas are a size 36!


----------



## rilokiley

Black Insectika, size 36.5.  BIN $399.99 or best offer... good deal with cashback.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rilokiley

Teal patent Ron Ron, size 36.  Starting bid $299.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Stinas

corsie said:


> I hope you get them! I paid retail for mine.
> 
> My normal simple size is 36 and I think I should have gone with 35.5, they do seem to stretch quite a bit with time but nothing insoles can't fix.


Hopefully I do...even though I should be on a ban, these are an exception.  Plus they are already re-soled...thats a big plus! lol  God, we find ANY excuse to buy another pair of shoes.


----------



## Katykit01

I am with you on that *Stinas* I am trying to see if I can fit my 38.5 - 39 feet into a 38 size pair of Rolandos right now...ush:  Any excuse I tell you... I guess I'd rather have a shoe a tad bit small than have it way too big because we can always have it stretched out...


----------



## JetSetGo!

Peter Tay just found a Sock MJ in a Size 38.5 in Nude  (ON SALE!)
Go!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Black kid Pinup, size 36.5--Love these!!
http://cgi.ebay.it/Scarpe-Christian...14&_trkparms=72:1385|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## sakura

2 purple patent Ron Rons (100mm) in a 37 -

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370124889464&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:SG:1123

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330291791401&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:SG:1123


----------



## rilokiley

Rose gold VP, size 39.  BIN $499.99!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## bellapsyd

JetSetGo! said:


> Peter Tay just found a Sock MJ in a Size 38.5 in Nude  (ON SALE!)
> Go!!!



how do these fit?  I usually wear a 37.5 or 38.  Will 38.5 be too big?


----------



## sakura

Probably.  I found them TTS.


----------



## nancypants

is the live cashback still 25%? when is search, i get only 20%


----------



## lilmissb

laureenthemean said:


> Black kid Pinup, size 36.5--Love these!!
> http://cgi.ebay.it/Scarpe-Christian...14&_trkparms=72:1385|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


 
OMG! Could I make these work??? They are just the cutest!!!


----------



## corsie

lilmissb said:


> OMG! Could I make these work??? They are just the cutest!!!



Indeed! Sooooo tempting!


----------



## Katykit01

rilokiley said:


> Rose gold VP, size 39.  BIN $499.99!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318



Those Rose Gold VPs look a bit beat up....probably from the Saks Sale..poor shoes


----------



## JetSetGo!

Python Pigalle 100s $349 Starting 38.5 (new seller)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## YaYa3

peter has a new simple (i think), size 38 for $208.45 in teal?  can't tell the color for sure.


----------



## Noegirl05

^ I just emailed him to try and get them!


----------



## lilmissb

corsie said:


> Indeed! Sooooo tempting!


 

I know!


----------



## YaYa3

*noe,*, good luck!  i couldn't even get my big toe in that size!


----------



## laureenthemean

lilmissb said:


> I know!



The Pinups I posted are basically a Clichy 100 with a bow.  I think people size up 1/2 to a whole size.


----------



## lilmissb

laureenthemean said:


> The Pinups I posted are basically a Clichy 100 with a bow. I think people size up 1/2 to a whole size.


 

Might be 1/2 size too big for me but would it be ok if it was padded? Or can a cobbler lift the sole for me or something like that?


----------



## javaboo

Yeah probably because I have clichy in both 1/2 size up and 1 full size up. The full size up is a little loose but doesn't fall off. When my feet swells I prefer the full size up.


----------



## rainyjewels

Katykit01 said:


> Those Rose Gold VPs look a bit beat up....probably from the Saks Sale..poor shoes



she has multiple sizes but use the same pics so who knows how beat up they really are....looks like the material/color shows scratches easily too..


----------



## ylime

If anyone's looking for the Inverness booties in a 36.5, I know of a Saks that has one pair (I don't know what color, though) for $343 and change. If you're interested, please PM me - the SA that I talked to is getting swamped with calls, so I'd much rather send her information through PM to take away some of the stress! This is the only pair of CLs that she has, so no other sizes or styles, sorry!

This is the shoe, btw:






EDIT: The New Simple that Peter has is gone! Hope someone from TFP got it.


----------



## Stinas

rainyjewels said:


> she has multiple sizes but use the same pics so who knows how beat up they really are....looks like the material/color shows scratches easily too..


The flash makes the scratches more visible.  They do scratch easily.


----------



## lilmissb

javaboo said:


> Yeah probably because I have clichy in both 1/2 size up and 1 full size up. The full size up is a little loose but doesn't fall off. When my feet swells I prefer the full size up.


 

Metinks I vill keep an eye on zat auction....

(Don't ask me why I decided to adopt a german accent! LOL!!!)


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I hope you get them!  I love the Pinup in every color, and I've never seen black!


----------



## corsie

lilmissb said:


> Metinks I vill keep an eye on zat auction....
> 
> (Don't ask me why I decided to adopt a german accent! LOL!!!)



Ahhhhh! Please buy them!


----------



## samhainophobia

bellapsyd said:


> how do these fit?  I usually wear a 37.5 or 38.  Will 38.5 be too big?



I think you could do it.  I wear a 36.5 Simple and tried on a 37.5 Sock MJ at Saks, and found it comfortable (no slipping).  A 37 probably would have been better, but a 36.5 would have been too small -- and I def. could have worn the 37.5 (had to stop myself from buying them because I didn't want to spend any more).


----------



## Stinas

Size 40


----------



## lilmissb

corsie said:


> Ahhhhh! Please buy them!


 

So you don't??

Thanks *java* for your input! Good to know both sizes can work

*laureen*, what colours did they come in? Nude would have been fantastic!


----------



## bellapsyd

samhainophobia said:


> I think you could do it.  I wear a 36.5 Simple and tried on a 37.5 Sock MJ at Saks, and found it comfortable (no slipping).  A 37 probably would have been better, but a 36.5 would have been too small -- and I def. could have worn the 37.5 (had to stop myself from buying them because I didn't want to spend any more).



you convinced me. I'm seeing if they are still there


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I've seen them in peach, lavender, and pale green patent, silver nappa, white/pink and white/blue striped fabric.


----------



## authenticplease

Okay ladies.....I have three pair of CLs on hold and black patent Prada booties as follows, all at 70% off:

CL Drapiday in Gold Lame? size 39
CL Lady Gres in dk grn suede with pointed toe 39.5
CL blk suede T strap with gold 'angel wings' on front 36.5
Prada black patent leather booties 38.5

Anyone interested?


----------



## lilmissb

^^The white blue striped fabric would have been REALLY cute!


----------



## corsie

lilmissb said:


> So you don't??
> 
> Thanks *java* for your input! Good to know both sizes can work
> 
> *laureen*, what colours did they come in? Nude would have been fantastic!



Can't afford them unfortunately! Bidding on the VPs!


----------



## luxlover

everything Peter had on sale is gone =(


----------



## BellaShoes

^ Okay, I give who is Peter Tay????


----------



## kaeleigh

BellaShoes said:


> ^ Okay, I give who is Peter Tay????


 
SA at Saks NYC.


----------



## BellaShoes

Ahhh, good to know:shame:..thanks!


----------



## evolkatie

Black patent w/ wood platform Decolzeps 38.5
BIN 180
http://cgi.ebay.com/GENTLY-USED-CHR...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## carlinha

My Purse Addiction said:


> The loves of my life (in my size- too bad I bought them at retail! grrrr)
> SOMEONE PLEASE SNAG THESE!
> 
> Roccia python Simples size 38
> BIN $499!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Roccia-Python-Simples-38_W0QQitemZ200283966540QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



hi ladies...

these are indeed mine... thanks for posting...

i finally decided that i could not make these shoes work anymore... they are TWO WHOLE SIZES TOO BIG FOR ME!!!  i am size 36 and these are 38... i stuffed them with all kinds of padding... but they are just too uncomfortable to wear with them... and no matter what, my foot still feels like it is gonna slip out at any time...

it's time i give up and have someone else with the right size enjoy them.  

lesson learned: DON'T BUY SHOES THAT DON'T FIT, no matter how much you love them... wait for the right pair!!!

good luck on those watching/bidding...


----------



## samhainophobia

Black Insectikas, 36, BIN $324.99.  Why are these not a 37, damnit?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## lilmissb

corsie said:


> Can't afford them unfortunately! Bidding on the VPs!


 

Which ones? Just so I can take them off my list if they're on there.


----------



## corsie

lilmissb said:


> Which ones? Just so I can take them off my list if they're on there.



http://cgi.ebay.com/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250333838173

These!


----------



## lolitablue

carlinha said:


> hi ladies...
> 
> these are indeed mine... thanks for posting...
> 
> i finally decided that i could not make these shoes work anymore... they are TWO WHOLE SIZES TOO BIG FOR ME!!! i am size 36 and these are 38... i stuffed them with all kinds of padding... but they are just too uncomfortable to wear with them... and no matter what, my foot still feels like it is gonna slip out at any time...
> 
> it's time i give up and have someone else with the right size enjoy them.
> 
> lesson learned: DON'T BUY SHOES THAT DON'T FIT, no matter how much you love them... wait for the right pair!!!
> 
> good luck on those watching/bidding...


 
How about 2 full sizes too small?


----------



## lilmissb

corsie said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250333838173
> 
> These!


 

Dammit! They were on my list. It's ok, I probably need 36 in VP's anyway as the 35.5 doesn't tend to accommodate my wide-ish foot!


----------



## lorihmatthews

goodmornin said:


> Cris's is a re-sale consignment shop in Russian Hill on Polk in San Francisco!
> 
> Its amazing - great deals to be had and all good quality designer stuff



I will have to check them out, I live within walking distance and I haven't been there in ages!


----------



## nancypants

rilokiley said:


> Black Insectika, size 36.5. BIN $399.99 or best offer... good deal with cashback.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


 
i got these! these ended up being cheaper than the pair i got at barneys! even with the 15% cashback


----------



## sara999

mount st has pony hair leopard VPs!


----------



## lilmissb

sara999 said:


> mount st has pony hair leopard VPs!




Ooohh! On sale or normal? I'm cranky I missed out on the leopard pony rolandos a while back.

Do you have a pic?


----------



## sara999

normal price and no i don't have a pic. or it was harvey nichols. i can't remember which but they were gorgeous and i wanted them! there are usually leopard pony rolando's on ebay...but you have tiny feet so i don't know!


----------



## lilmissb

RDF had some a while back but I didn't have enough money at that stage and I missed out. Oh well! I can always check the bay for more although the chances are pretty slim. Now leopard VP's could be an option


----------



## goodmornin

Bob Ellis has some wonderful deals on Black Patent Ron Rons for $385 among 3 other pages of CL Deals including New Simples, ornirons, watersnake altadamas, and sharkas!!

http://www.bobellisshoes.com/christianlouboutin-2.aspx?page=2


----------



## lilmissb

So did anyone here win those cream mad marys? I didn't end up bidding but if someone here got them please post pics!!!


----------



## heat97

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-New-Simple-120-Pump-Shoes-37-5_W0QQitemZ370125499593QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item370125499593&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318#ebayphotohosting

so pretty -- new simple in teal patent


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^
Peter Tay found a pair of those in a size 38 the back last night.
If anyone's interested, they are $208.45


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Black Kid Pigalle* 36.5 $325 BIN or $199 starting bid
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


*Grey Suede DrapaNova* 39.5 $429 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Drapa...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## JuneHawk

Stinas said:


> Size 40



I SO wish those were my size!


----------



## rilokiley

^ I agree!  They are so pretty!


----------



## rilokiley

nancypants said:


> i got these! these ended up being cheaper than the pair i got at barneys! even with the 15% cashback



Congrats!  I love the black Insectikas... post pics when you get them!


----------



## JuneHawk

FYI, the live.com cahsback is down to 15%


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

JuneHawk said:


> FYI, the live.com cahsback is down to 15%


 

   

that'll teach me to wait to bin ... now i can't bin ...


----------



## JuneHawk

I hear ya.  I was just gonna been on those Decolzeps but I can't decide if I wanna go ahead and do it now at 15% or wait to see if it goes up and risk it going away entirely.


----------



## sara999

man those kid pigalles...they're on my list! but i've bought 3 shoes already!


----------



## JuneHawk

evolkatie said:


> Black patent w/ wood platform Decolzeps 38.5
> BIN 180
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GENTLY-USED-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PATENT-PUMPS-sz38-5_W0QQitemZ120344925311QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Well, I got them.  If the live.com cashback amount goes up again I'm gonna yell at the Microsoft people!  The cashback was instant.


----------



## MysteryShopper

40 and 40.5 Pewter Scissor Girls on Neimanmarcus.com...

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## MysteryShopper

Patent Mary Janes- 37.5, 38 and 40

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## morfoula

i have the patent decolletes in 37.5 and 41 here at neiman marcus short hills. call me up im here till9 ladies! ask for maria


----------



## YaYa3

morfoula said:


> i have the patent decolletes in 37.5 and 41 here at neiman marcus short hills. call me up im here till9 ladies! ask for maria



i've been DYING for the 41 decolletes!  how do i call you?????


----------



## YaYa3

never mind.  that is the DUMBEST question i've ever asked.  sorry.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Ladies, I was at NM Newport and they still have some decent CL's left.  I saw a bunch of Yoyos, some champagne VN, Passementry (sp?) pumps in peacock (gorgeous!) among others.  Not as good as Saks, but still decent.


----------



## YaYa3

*morfoula* rocks!  i'm FINALLY getting the black patent decolletes in my size!  THANK YOU!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Please BEWARE of these Babels... not her photo and way too cheap....

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Blk-Leather-babel-Boots-size-39_W0QQitemZ230312239643QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item230312239643&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A3%7C294%3A50


----------



## sara999

BellaShoes said:


> Please BEWARE of these Babels... not her photo and way too cheap....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Blk-Leather-babel-Boots-size-39_W0QQitemZ230312239643QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item230312239643&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A3%7C294%3A50


please post this in the fakes thread not in the HTF one


----------



## BellaShoes

^Hi Sara... there are not photos of the actual boot so I was hesitant to post it there without the 'proof' so I thought I could at least make it a 'beware'....


----------



## nancypants

rilokiley said:


> Congrats! I love the black Insectikas... post pics when you get them!


 
thanks! i'll be returning 36.5 insectikas to the BH Barneys this weekend, if anyone's interested. it was $420+tax


----------



## lamoda

YaYa3 said:


> *morfoula* rocks!  i'm FINALLY getting the black patent decolletes in my size!  THANK YOU!!!



How much were they?


----------



## lulabee

BellaShoes said:


> Please BEWARE of these Babels... not her photo and way too cheap....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Blk-Leather-babel-Boots-size-39_W0QQitemZ230312239643QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item230312239643&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A3%7C294%3A50


 I've reported this seller in the fakes thread.


----------



## YaYa3

lamoda said:


> How much were they?



they weren't on sale ... 595?  something like that.


----------



## Katykit01

YaYa3 said:


> they weren't on sale ... 595?  something like that.



Wow...the price went up on those....


----------



## YaYa3

okay ... who got peter's newest email??  what ARE those darling shoes??


----------



## rilokiley

Red patent Moon Bow, size 36.5.  Starting bid $79.99... very cute!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rilokiley

Black satin Champus, size 41.  BIN $299.99!

http://cgi.ebay.com/1K-CHRISTIAN-LO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## dreamdoll

Looking for CL mary jane socks 70mm in any colour (size 37) @ saks sale price, please PM me if you come across any!! Thanks!!


----------



## tuvili

ylime, I got the Inverness!  They were black but that just fine!!!    Thank you so much for posting them!  And Jane was a sweetheart.


----------



## rilokiley

not sure of the style name... but very pretty black satin d'orsay style, size 38.  BIN $299.99!

http://cgi.ebay.com/825-CHRISTIAN-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rilokiley

Purple patent Ron Ron, size 37.  BIN $319.99!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## greenleaflettuc

Tortoise Patent VP 40
Starting Bid $289.00 BIN 599.00
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rdgldy

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-LACE-UP-BLOODYMARY-PLATFORM-PUMPS-37

love them-wish they were my size!  I know someone was looking for them!


----------



## ronsdiva

greenleaflettuc said:


> Tortoise Patent VP 40
> Starting Bid $289.00 BIN 599.00
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Turtle-Shoes-Heel-40-10_W0QQitemZ180311756251QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item180311756251&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318




Wow, great price and my size too......Can I call dibs if I ask nicely


----------



## authenticplease

Okay....These are up for grabs....let me know if you need my SA info.....many of you have it but PLMK if you take something so I can mark it off the list! All are 70% off retail!

CL yoyospina gold leopard 38.5
Cl yoyospina silver leopard 38.5
CL ASTRAQUEEN blk lthr/slvr studs booties 36.5
CL Twistochat 100 Python 36
CL teal patent Sharka 37
CL peninche?loafter flat 37
Prada Taffeta Vogues(jewels on toe) blk metallic patent 38
GZ Violet patent VIKI booties 38

Also, CL Scissor Girl in bronze 41

Anyone interested?


----------



## rdgldy

ronsdiva said:


> Wow, great price and my size too......Can I call dibs if I ask nicely


I'll step away!


----------



## rainyjewels

wow tortoise VPs are popping up at some great prices! i remember back in the day (aka a couple of months ago) when we thought tortoise vp was long discontinued and i was ecstatic just to see a pair in my size on ebay, no matter what the price was! 

ronsdiva - those are my size and i'm jealous you'll be able to pick up a pair at a much lower price than i did!!


----------



## ronsdiva

Rdgldy & Rainy, just keep your fingers crossed for me. Thanks!


----------



## luxlover

authenticplease said:


> Okay....These are up for grabs....let me know if you need my SA info.....many of you have it but PLMK if you take something so I can mark it off the list! All are 70% off retail!
> 
> CL yoyospina gold leopard 38.5
> Cl yoyospina silver leopard 38.5
> CL ASTRAQUEEN blk lthr/slvr studs booties 36.5
> CL Twistochat 100 Python 36
> CL teal patent Sharka 37
> CL peninche?loafter flat 37
> Prada Taffeta Vogues(jewels on toe) blk metallic patent 38
> GZ Violet patent VIKI booties 38
> 
> Also, CL Scissor Girl in bronze 41
> 
> Anyone interested?



I want these 2. Can I please call dibs
CL ASTRAQUEEN blk lthr/slvr studs booties 36.5
CL Twistochat 100 Python 36


----------



## Kamilla850

rainyjewels said:


> wow tortoise VPs are popping up at some great prices! i remember back in the day (aka a couple of months ago) when we thought tortoise vp was long discontinued and i was ecstatic just to see a pair in my size on ebay, no matter what the price was!
> 
> ronsdiva - those are my size and i'm jealous you'll be able to pick up a pair at a much lower price than i did!!


 

I think that the reason we're seeing them more often recently is because Saks did a re-order earlier this year and they were included in the Saks Fire Sale for approx $240.


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ actually the tortoise VP's were a buck under $300 at the Saks Sale


----------



## Kamilla850

^^Strange, my receipt shows $238.45


----------



## more_CHOOS

Mine says $298.45...I got jipped


----------



## Kamilla850

^^That is so strange, wouldn't you think that they would all ring the same at Saks?  What store did you get them from?  That's a pretty big difference when you mark it back up to the original retail.


----------



## lilmissb

^^Can you get a price adjustment?


----------



## rainyjewels

yeah, i know the tortoise vps were on sale at saks. hence why they're popping up everywhere. i'm happy for everyone who're able to get their hands on them in the reorder tho, esp at that price....tortoise is sooooo gorgeous! and yeah that's weird the pricing is different; i agree w/lilmissb - ask for a PA!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

I got them in Chicago.  He told me the retail was $995 for them.  I also received a YOYOSPINA from him for only $187.45 whereas someone said they got it for $208.45, so I don't know...


----------



## Kamilla850

^^They were not $995 in NYC.  I know that they were higher than the first batch (from back in 2007) because I originally purchased them then for I believe $785 and then the current season ones were $8something.


----------



## lilmissb

^^w-e-i-r-d!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

I think it REALLy just depends on the store. Didn't someone here get a pair of FREE shoes and another pair under $10 because it rang up incorrectly?


----------



## more_CHOOS

i believe they were $855 when I tried to get them earlier this year.  Maybe I should call and ask him why I was charged so much for mine...If they were $855 then they should have come out to $256 with the discount.  If yours were only $238.50 then that means the retail of your pair were only $795.


----------



## lilmissb

*Peter has a Bloody Mary 35.5 in black $268.45. Email or call him NOW ladies!*


----------



## b00mbaka

That is INSANE!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

can I cut off my toes???


----------



## more_CHOOS

i emailed him for the bloody marys but he hadn't responded.


----------



## rdgldy

hope you get them!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Would have snapped them but I don't like them.

Hope you get em too more choos


----------



## JuneHawk

I wish they were my size.


----------



## YaYa3

fingers crossed, more_CHOOS!


----------



## b00mbaka

LOL! I was going to write the same thing in my original message but even if I cut off all my toes off they'd still be too big for those beauties!

Good Luck More Choos!!!


----------



## rdgldy

I have Very long toes lol!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

i hope you can get em more choos!!



*PETER ALSO E-MAILED ABOUT LEOPARD SIMPLES IN A SIZE 41?... I THINK IT WAS A 41 *

i can't remember the price though .... but it was 70% off .. i'm horrible at relaying information.


----------



## kaeleigh

Found a 41 for $208.45



Found 35.5 for $268.45


----------



## more_CHOOS

Thanks ladies!!!...Peter emailed me back just now saying they are mine!!!!  These are so HOT!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Woo Hoo!!! Go girl! Good thing I posted as soon as the email came into my inbox! Yeah fornot doing anything Saturday lunchtime!!!


----------



## kaeleigh

Found a 38.5, $268.45


----------



## JuneHawk

38.5 what???


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

JuneHawk said:


> 38.5 what???


 
gray drapinday looks like


----------



## JuneHawk

i cant see the pictures


----------



## more_CHOOS

lilmissb said:


> ^^Woo Hoo!!! Go girl! Good thing I posted as soon as the email came into my inbox! Yeah fornot doing anything Saturday lunchtime!!!


 
Thanks so much Lilmissb for posting!


----------



## kaeleigh

JuneHawk said:


> i cant see the pictures


Yes, they are Grey Drapinday


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

JuneHawk said:


> i cant see the pictures


 
ya me either but i just got the e-mail 

these:





the color looks lighter in his pictures though ...


----------



## lolitablue

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> gray drapinday looks like


 
I got the picture, too.  They are gray and suede.  Kind of light gray.


----------



## rdgldy

more choos-HURRAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YaYa3

*YAY,* more_CHOOS!!!!  congrats!


----------



## lilmissb

^no worries at all more_CHOOS. I'd rather a TPFer get the shoe than someone else! I want modelling shots though! And whats the best once you model them I'm gonna want them... always the way!


----------



## noah8077

morfoula said:


> i have the patent decolletes in 37.5 and 41 here at neiman marcus short hills. call me up im here till9 ladies! ask for maria


 

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

yay more_choos!! i'm so glad you got them!!!


----------



## YaYa3

noah8077 said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!



i got the 41s!!  *morfoula* rocks!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

I will definately post pics when I get them!  I'm so excited.  DH is going to kill me since I promised him no more shoes until next year.    But good thing for me these look killer all by themselves...so maybe not alot of convincing needed!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Yoyospina $187.5 sz 36.5, call Peter!


----------



## heat97

wow peter is working late tonight.


----------



## goodmornin

Congratulations more_choos!!!!

They're TDF!!


----------



## rdgldy

I seriously don't want to leave my e-mail-Peter keeps posting more shoes


----------



## JuneHawk

I'm not getting any of these emails


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

rdgldy said:


> I seriously don't want to leave my e-mail-Peter keeps posting more shoes


 
i'm going to sleep cuddling my blackberry so i can get e-mails hahaha


----------



## rdgldy

JuneHawk said:


> I'm not getting any of these emails



his e-mail is peter@loubies.com


----------



## JuneHawk

I thought I was on the email list.


----------



## kaeleigh

JuneHawk said:


> I'm not getting any of these emails


 
That stinks! Also, not sure why the pics that I posted showed for me only.
JuneHawk, I'm sure we will all post anything in your size here for you.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

kaeleigh said:


> That stinks! Also, not sure why the pics that I posted showed for me only.
> JuneHawk, I'm sure we will all post anything in your size here for you.


 

i think if you copy paste directly from your e-mail it won't show up?


----------



## JuneHawk

i just emailed him and he replied saying he' add me again so I don't miss out


----------



## JuneHawk

I shall go to bed cuddling my iPhone since I don't have a Blackberry


----------



## morfoula

thanks to my girls who called today


----------



## sakura

I didn't get any emails either. 

Can someone post what he's emailed so far?

TIA!


----------



## noah8077

morfoula said:


> thanks to my girls who called today


 
No, no!  Thank you!!!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

if you go back a couple of pages, you'll see


----------



## YaYa3

noah8077 said:


> No, no!  Thank you!!!!!



DITTO ... big time!


----------



## ronsdiva

Yeah More Choos & YaYa.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Peter found a size 39.5 turtle yoyospina? (is that right) .... 

w/ gold heel.


----------



## YaYa3

there's NO discount at all now on louboutins on live.com    will it come back?  bummer.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

YaYa3 said:


> there's NO discount at all now on louboutins on live.com will it come back? bummer.


 
 ... that's such a bummer!!!! 

i hope it comes back! i was waiting a couple days to think about some BINS!!!


----------



## noah8077

YaYa3 said:


> there's NO discount at all now on louboutins on live.com will it come back? bummer.


 

It may be temporarily disabled, maybe it will come back at 30%


----------



## YaYa3

noah8077 said:


> It may be temporarily disabled, maybe it will come back at 30%



now THAT would suit me just fine!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

noah8077 said:


> It may be temporarily disabled, maybe it will come back at 30%


 
don't toy with my emotions!!! 

if it does .....


----------



## noah8077

I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## sakura

So far there's been:

1) Bloody Mary
2) Leopard New Simples
3) Gray Drapinday
4) Yoyospina (what color?)
5) Tortoise Yoyospina

Did I get it all?


----------



## morfoula

noah8077 said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sakura said:


> So far there's been:
> 
> 1) Bloody Mary
> 2) Leopard New Simples
> 3) Gray Drapinday
> 4) Yoyospina (what color?)
> 5) Tortoise Yoyospina
> 
> Did I get it all?


 
Bloody Mary's are gone

2) Leopard New Simples 41
3) Gray Drapinday 38.5
not sure on 4
5) Tortoise Yoyospina 39.5


----------



## sakura

Thanks!


----------



## samhainophobia

The metallic pink Simples, size 36, BIN $299.  I wore these today and I cannot even tell you how many compliments I got.  Would be an AMAZING deal if the cashback came back.

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Christian-...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200


----------



## more_CHOOS

LIVE.com has spoiled me...I can't get myself to purchase anything w/o the LIVE.com discount...well unless it was a GREAT DEAL!


----------



## samhainophobia

^I know. I'm trolling Ebay putting things on my watch list that I'd consider IF the cashback comes back. Not good for sellers!


----------



## keya

Bloody Mary, size 37.5, BIN $515
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-LACE-UP-BLOODYMARY-PLATFORM-PUMPS-37-5_W0QQitemZ120345407688QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Fuchsia suede Declic 120, size 35.5, start $625.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Fuschia-Suede-Declic-120-35-35-5_W0QQitemZ110322414805QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

The gorgeous aqua Paillette Decolletes that Stinas has, in a size 39, BIN $569
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310106665333&ssPageName=MERC_VI_RSCC_Pr4_PcY_BIN_Stores_IT&refitem=120345590925&itemcount=4&refwidgetloc=active_view_item&usedrule1=StoreCatToStoreCat&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget&_trksid=p284.m184&_trkparms=algo%3DDR%26its%3DS%252BI%252BSS%26itu%3DISS%252BUCI%252BSI%26otn%3D4

And someone please buy these and put me out of my misery, they're a full size to small for me but they're so gorgeous I still want them! Metallic pink Minibout Zep, size 36, BIN $499. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Pink-Minibout-Zep-Leather-Heels-36_W0QQitemZ120345590925QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem







The seller also has them in silver in a couple of sizes (34.5 and 41)


----------



## tuvili

The live.com cashback is still there, at 15%.  Just try searching under a few things.  Came up when I searched "Louboutin".


----------



## samhainophobia

Seriously, guys, the metallic pink is a showstopper.  Buy something in that color!

And argh!  I just BIN something *last night* (not shoes) without the cashback, and already paid for it with PayPal so I really don't think I can ask the seller to relist so I can use the cashback.  Oh well, so it goes.


----------



## tuvili

and now it's gone again.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

tuvili said:


> and now it's gone again.


 

works for me ... 15% though .. maybe they're having problems with it?? ush:


----------



## heat97

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731
cest moi black leather size 39.  $553


----------



## JuneHawk

Those mushroom city minibouts (metallic pink and silver) are torturing me!  First, she doesn't have them in my size and second, they did't fit when I was pregnant.....but hey, they might fit now!  I WANT THOSE!!!!


----------



## evolkatie

Get some super thick socks June!


----------



## JetSetGo!

NIB Black Patent Lapono Size 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:3|65:10|39:1|240:1318


NWOB Cork NP Size 37 $450 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:3|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

Removed. Not sure about authenticity


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladies... I am soooo sorry the place I was referring to in Berkeley with the mismatched CL's (along with MB's, Prada, Chloe, etc) for $98 is called Jeremy's (not Jeffrey's) on the corner of College and Ashby... I went by yesterday and noticed the name coincedentally the same day that our very own *clluver* sent me a pm with a request for more info on the fabled Jeffries... I am sorry. I suppose I just have my hard target search beakon on the shop and truly didn't pay much mind to the name

JEREMY's
College/Ashby
Berkeley

Thanks *clluver* for catching that


----------



## clluvr

No problem!

I have been going to Jermeys for such a long time now and when you mentioned Jefferies, I thought I was missing out on something! Its definitely HIT or MISS, 2 months ago they had a great sale on handbags and shoes and everything was an additional 50% off, I scored a FENDI spy black leather bag for $300 *and NO, they do not ship. *Some of the stuff is 2nd hand, some is overstock etc etc. Its definitely worth checking out if your in the area.


----------



## Cerina

Aqua blue sequin decollete, like Stinas! 
So rare and oh so beautiful...! Size 39 BIN $569
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

Sorry if this has already been posted, size 37.5 bordeaux Insectika, $420:
http://www.barneys.com/Insectika/159016207,default,pd.html

BTW, live.com cash back is at 15%.  Do a search for "cheap ipod" and it should come up.  If not, just keep refreshing the results.


----------



## Raffaluv

Hey there! Someone posted these in steals & deals - I s/w Alexa & they are still available sz 39.5 - it's the python sandal here's the link but in hot pink & 70% off 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/...=1228587190373


----------



## YaYa3

wasn't someone looking for the orniron in a 38?  peter has it.


----------



## kaeleigh

Peter has:
Christian Louboutin C'est Moi
Pink size 38.5 for $247


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I emailed him about those! I have mine in 39 and they're 1/2 size too big so the 38.5s would be perfect! I wonder if he's getting any of my emails though because he hasn't responded to any of my recent emails.


----------



## lilmissb

keya said:


> Fuchsia suede Declic 120, size 35.5, start $625.99
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Fuschia-Suede-Declic-120-35-35-5_W0QQitemZ110322414805QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> And someone please buy these and put me out of my misery, they're a full size to small for me but they're so gorgeous I still want them! Metallic pink Minibout Zep, size 36, BIN $499.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Pink-Minibout-Zep-Leather-Heels-36_W0QQitemZ120345590925QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seller also has them in silver in a couple of sizes (34.5 and 41)




Oooh, the declics are prob half size too small for me! Doh! But the metallic pink aren't. Not sure about the shape of the peep toe though.

EDIT: Would the metallic pink scratch easily?


----------



## keya

^You US girls are so lucky to be able to get CLs at sale prices...


Anyway; Lace VPs, size 37.5, BIN $475 OBO. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Crepe-Nude-Black-Lace_W0QQitemZ120345814083QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Note that the seller wont ship outside the US.


----------



## kaeleigh

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ I emailed him about those! I have mine in 39 and they're 1/2 size too big so the 38.5s would be perfect! I wonder if he's getting any of my emails though because he hasn't responded to any of my recent emails.


 
Here is the email that he sent it from peter@loubies.com I'm pretty sure you have it but just in case. Hope you get them! 
 This is great of Peter to email out what he is finding.
I know some of us have to drive hours to a store that sells CL's.


----------



## Cerina

keya said:


> ^You US girls are so lucky to be able to get CLs at sale prices...
> 
> 
> Anyway; Lace VPs, size 37.5, BIN $475 OBO.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Crepe-Nude-Black-Lace_W0QQitemZ120345814083QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Note that the seller wont ship outside the US.



I won this auction!!
the seller agreed to ship to Norway for me, if I paid the BIN-price! I have been wanting a pair of VPs forever, and I think these are so gorgeous and classic! Let's just hope they fit, they are 1/2 a size up from my regular size.. If they dont fit I'll sure be able to pad them to make them work 
(I'm on a serious ban now.. I have 3 pairs on the way..  )


----------



## kaeleigh

Cerina said:


> I won this auction!!
> the seller agreed to ship to Norway for me, if I paid the BIN-price! I have been wanting a pair of VPs forever, and I think these are so gorgeous and classic! Let's just hope they fit, they are 1/2 a size up from my regular size.. If they dont fit I'll sure be able to pad them to make them work
> (I'm on a serious ban now.. I have 3 pairs on the way..  )


 
Yeah congrats! They are lovely.


----------



## Raffaluv

Cerina, theyre gorgeous congratulations!!!!


----------



## ally143

Cute studded flats in a size 41

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Cerina

Thank you raffaluv and kaeleigh! I can't wait for them to get here, I think they are my UHG..  But I feel sooo bad for spending so much money on shoes, I think I have to go on a very, very long ban..!


----------



## YaYa3

ally143 said:


> Cute studded flats in a size 41
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318



anyone know what these are called and how they run???


----------



## BellaShoes

FYI....

If you are attempting live.com and it does not show as available in your search engine..try searching for *Louboutin* and then keep hitting your refresh page key... I have had both 15% and 20% pop up today


----------



## JetSetGo!

ally143 said:


> Cute studded flats in a size 41
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318




I guess I can't be sad these already sold. I'm very, very banned right now. But how I wish....


----------



## samhainophobia

ally143 said:


> Cute studded flats in a size 41
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ORIGINAL-SHOES_W0QQitemZ110322750803QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item110322750803&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318




Oh man, those ARE cute.  Good price, too!

ETA -- these are cool.  They make me think of superheroes.  Atomica slingbacks, size 38.5, BIN $450 -- http://cgi.ebay.com/SALE-NIB-Christ...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## luxlover

live.com 15% is back and I got instant cash back. I think I've noticed a trend. If the seller requires you to pay immediately with paypal and you do pay immediately after you click the BIN button, live.com makes the rebate instant.

worked this way 2 times for me already.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Good to know. Maybe I'll try that next! Can't hurt, right?


----------



## luxlover

hehehe yup definitely cant hurt =). more reasons for us to enable our obsessions


----------



## authenticplease

Hi again....my SA just let me know he has these available.....LMK if you are interested....just PM me but if you already have his contact info then LMK you are taking them so I can mark them off my list!  Everything is 70% off.

Chanel cap toe slingbacks in burgundy/grey 39
MiuMiu Jewel toe flat in metallic grey with peep toe 39
Dior Mule in Gold with D ring 36
CL Sharka 70 in magenta 36.5
CL yoyospina 100 black patent 38
CL padrino 70 patent calf burgundy bootie 37
CL gattica in metallic gray 40
Gucci Scmosciato Dapple(pebble brn color) with brass button pump 7B

Anyone interested?


----------



## kaeleigh

Please see below


----------



## kaeleigh

sorry pics didn't attach first time.
*Peter just sent 2 more emails*
 38 and 40 for $478. each  Christian Louboutin 6323





35 and 37.5 for $253.45 each  Christian Louboutin 4333-20


----------



## JuneHawk

I bought a pair shoes that didn't require immediate payment and I still got the cashback instnatly so I don't think that's it.


----------



## corsie

Cerina said:


> I won this auction!!
> the seller agreed to ship to Norway for me, if I paid the BIN-price! I have been wanting a pair of VPs forever, and I think these are so gorgeous and classic! Let's just hope they fit, they are 1/2 a size up from my regular size.. If they dont fit I'll sure be able to pad them to make them work
> (I'm on a serious ban now.. I have 3 pairs on the way..  )



They are stunning! Congrats on the great find!


----------



## rilokiley

*Cerina*, congrats!!  I absolutely love the lace VP!    I was so tempted to hit the BIN even though they would be a full size too big on me


----------



## lilmissb

Black sigourneys 36 for $309


----------



## laureenthemean

Gray satin VP with python tip, 37.5, $450 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...rkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318#ht_720wt_688


----------



## Azusa

Girls Imeda is having a sale on, further discount, I just scored myself the blue patent simples!! YAY!

http://www.distractionsaspen.com/shop/shopping.php?des_id=62&page=2&page=3&page=2&page=1


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Thanks for sharing!  Those Matadors are adorable in python.


----------



## alo6

Can I ask a silly question?  Who is Peter?  Is he an SA?  Is he sending out a list of available sale Louboutins?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Yes, he's an SA at Saks in NYC. He sends out email updates of stuff he has in stock- new styles they receive, any sale items, etc. I think he's now sending out pictures of fire sale returns he's getting.


----------



## alo6

Ooh!  Sounds fabulous!  I'll email him now!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Azusa said:


> Girls Imeda is having a sale on, further discount, I just scored myself the blue patent simples!! YAY!
> 
> http://www.distractionsaspen.com/shop/shopping.php?des_id=62&page=2&page=3&page=2&page=1


 
Woah those are great prices! I just put in 'requests' for 3 pairs! Fingers crossed they call me!


----------



## Azusa

give them a ring now, when i paid for my shoes, they only have one pair left and i am the first person, give them a buzz.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Oh, ok. Thanks for the tip! Calling them now!


----------



## noah8077

Holy moly only $200?


----------



## Azusa

^^ i know and they are ssoooo cute!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Ahh I just called and their recording says they're only open until 6, but someone just emailed me back and said I got my shoes!!! Wooohoo!!!!


----------



## Azusa

^^ OHHH YAY! i am so happy for you!!! what did you get?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I got these O My Slings:





C'est Mois:






and the NPs







And I was debating on the black leather Armadillos, but I haven't tried them on in the leather (I have them in red satin) and since they're final sale I decided to pass. Thanks SO much for the heads up, Azusa!!!


----------



## Azusa

MPA! great choices!! i want the c'est moi booties but i really shouldnt be spending more, so i resisted...


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Thanks! Unfortunately I have no self control when it comes to sale shoes...lol. Good thing I have a few pairs up for sale on ebay!


----------



## luxlover

Azusa said:


> give them a ring now, when i paid for my shoes, they only have one pair left and i am the first person, give them a buzz.



oh no!!

Looks like I'm not getting anything then


----------



## Azusa

luxlover said:


> oh no!!
> 
> Looks like I'm not getting anything then



no no no luxlover, what i mean is the simples that i wanted theres only one pair left, i am not talking about everything...


----------



## luxlover

oh ok...hehe, maybe there might be some good new for me then. I just tried to place 3 orders. Hopefully, I'll get something...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Good luck!


----------



## YaYa3

i SO want these shoes.  i'm assuming their authentic because i've read on here that naturalgasgirl sells only authentic.  does anyone own them/have pics on the forum?  AND will they fit the same as my simple 100s?


----------



## YaYa3

ugh, sorry.  here's the post:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...kparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318#ht_1507wt_688


----------



## laureenthemean

^^lovely&amazing has them!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

NGG, is definitely an authetic seller. I do not know about the sizing, but make sure you tell her that you are tPF member and she will give you free shipping. There afew girls with the CGs so you can see modeling pics. Look in the thread It's an L&A kinda day. L, has some!


----------



## noah8077

Kind of off topic, but NGG has ignored several emails and BO's I have sent.  Everyone else comments on how they have gotten deals, and have communicated with them, but I get NADA!  What's up with that?  Anyone else have any problems?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Wow! Really? What's up with that for real? Maybe you should mention that you are tPF member? She seems to really care about what the girls on here think about her. 

I have noticed that she only takes off only 50-100 for BOs, so maybe anything less than that she doesn't respond to.


----------



## noah8077

My offer was $100 off of her price.  And I asked her if she would let me do a BIN if she accepted my offer and got nothing.  Maybe next time I will mention tpf.


----------



## YaYa3

*jimmyshoogirl & laureen*, thank you!  L&A doesn't have a modeling pic.  i'll check some of the other collections, though.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Here are CLGirl's pictures:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/post-pics-of-your-louboutins-72412-743.html


----------



## YaYa3

*laureen!*  you are the BEST!!  thank you.  i just LOVE this shoe!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.hollywhirl.com/p-578-sweet-christian-louboutin-lacey-heels.aspx





Size: 8/38 (Fits More Like 6.5/7)


----------



## luxlover

^^ this is a pretty shoe. what season was this shoe?


----------



## JetSetGo!

So beautiful!   Josephine Size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-and-Gold-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

One day I'll find some in my size. I just hope my ban is over when I do!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Stunning! Black Patent Wallis 100mm Size 37 Starting $200
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## dreamdoll

hi ladies how do c'est mois run?


----------



## luxlover

^^ cest moi's run about half a size to one size small depending on how wide your foot is.


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks luxlover!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

dreamdoll said:


> hi ladies how do c'est mois run?


 
i had to size up 1 and a half sizes from my US size for these and I don't have wide feet ... they run really wierd IMO.


----------



## luxlover

I only sized up half a size for my cest moi. Though, I dont seem to have to size up as much as some other ladies here on this forum. CL's actually fit me about the same as other brands such as Jimmy Choo, Manolo, etc. I usually only need to go up 1/2 a size max, except I did go up 1 full size for my lapano booties..


----------



## luxlover

dreamdoll said:


> hi ladies how do c'est mois run?



dreamdoll, looking at your wish list I think you should get a 38 for the cest moi. It'll be the safest, you're bound to fit it. If its slightly loose, it wont really matter since its a bootie. If it is slightly tight, you can always stretch it out a bit.


----------



## dreamdoll

luxlover said:


> dreamdoll, looking at your wish list I think you should get a 38 for the cest moi. It'll be the safest, you're bound to fit it. If its slightly loose, it wont really matter since its a bootie. If it is slightly tight, you can always stretch it out a bit.


 

Good idea, esp since it's a bootie....how would you rate them in terms of comfort?

Thanks ladies for all the help!


----------



## luxlover

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...0|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Python 37 $569 BIN


----------



## luxlover

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50#ebayphotohosting

Python Yoyo 38.5 -$399 BIN


----------



## sakura

NAP has a purple Forever Tina on sale at 50% off.  Size 37.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/34010


----------



## samhainophobia

I have GOT to stop looking at mushroomcity's listings.  Heartstopping metallic green En Passant, BIN $399 (36.5) -- http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Also a pair of WHITE DECLICS (I know some people were looking for these), BIN $499, size 37.5 -- http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## tuvili

Those En Passant are amazing.... sigh.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Patent VP 38.5 BIN $699 Much more reasonable than the current retail 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Chris...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

live cashback is down to 8% ....


----------



## samhainophobia

Hopefully they'll bump it back up for pre-holiday shopping . (And I'd think they definitely will for after Christmas sales, don't you think?)


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

samhainophobia said:


> Hopefully they'll bump it back up for pre-holiday shopping . (And I'd think they definitely will for after Christmas sales, don't you think?)


 
man i hope so!!  and i hope the stuff i want on ebay is still there if they bump it back up ....


CCCCCCCMON 30% ....!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I am way too spoiled by the cashback! How do you ever buy anything without it! 

Black Crepe VP with Python toe 37.5 $450 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## shopalot

Well it will be interesting if they take the cashback away for good, how that will affect sales and prices on Feebay!


----------



## evolkatie

Omg I love the white declics... but on a ban. I can do this!


----------



## JuneHawk

katie, I am SO watching those white Declics!  can't aford them but I'm watching them anyway


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.barneys.com/Shoes/SHOES10,default,sc.html?prefn1=designer&prefv1=Christian%20Louboutin&start=0&sz=44

Barneys online sale started today. I hope it won't be guilt free shopping for you ladies.


----------



## kaeleigh

Also...The following shoes are on sale if you do a full search NOT sale.
http://www.barneys.com/Barneys/BARNEYS,default,sc.html?q=louboutin&start=0&sz=165

Belle 85 -grey and black $479
Orniron booties carmel $689
Scissor girls - Pewter and bronze $539
Blood Mary - Nude and black $819
Mia pump Black $289
Minibout zep - pink $459
C'est Moi -grey pearl  $499
Simple pump - Dark Red, real, grape, nude, dark grey, wine,  $349
Miss Gres Zeppa- Teal $539

****If you order the Trottinette Boots, order from the last picture. They have them listed at two different prices $719. and  $479


----------



## JuneHawk

Someone bought those white Declics!  I wonder if it was a tPFer.


----------



## rainyjewels

wow thanks for posting kaeleigh!! i had no idea they had so many other pairs on sale not listed under sale! ...plus i spot a few python simples!! (not on sale though)


----------



## xpiscesx

*$146.79 with 21 hrs. left! (I did not authenticate them) 39.5 *
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Glamorous-Rolando-Shoes_W0QQitemZ110320351840QQcmdZViewItemQQptZFR_YO_Vetements_ChaussuresFemmes?hash=item110320351840&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50​


----------



## kaeleigh

rainyjewels said:


> wow thanks for posting kaeleigh!! i had no idea they had so many other pairs on sale not listed under sale! ...plus i spot a few python simples!! (not on sale though)


 
Your welcome! I hope TPF ladies get the secret sales. LOL
Those python simples are all


----------



## ally143

JuneHawk said:


> katie, I am SO watching those white Declics! can't aford them but I'm watching them anyway


 
June you have to get them!! You are the Declic 

EDIT: Sorry, someone got them


----------



## JuneHawk

Are those blue python simples on sale???


----------



## rainyjewels

nope. regular price. same with the other python simples.


----------



## bellapsyd

nude simple pump= 349- good deal? should I go for it?

edit: did it. hopefully I get it


----------



## YaYa3

*YES!!!*  go for it.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Oooh those python Simples are gorgeous!


----------



## more_CHOOS

thanks for the link kaeleigh!  i got the last Black with Taupe toe Lady Grant in a 35!  I've been looking at them for the longest time...and I also got my SA to get me the Lady Grant in Nude w/ black toe!


----------



## shockboogie

I wish the Simple Fuxias were on sale at Barneys...


----------



## mscupcake

kaeleigh said:


> Also...The following shoes are on sale if you do a full search NOT sale.
> http://www.barneys.com/Barneys/BARNEYS,default,sc.html?q=louboutin&start=0&sz=165
> 
> Belle 85 -grey and black $479
> Orniron booties carmel $689
> Scissor girls - Pewter and bronze $539
> Blood Mary - Nude and black $819
> Mia pump Black $289
> Minibout zep - pink $459
> C'est Moi -grey pearl $499
> Simple pump - Dark Red, real, grape, nude, dark grey, wine, $349
> Miss Gres Zeppa- Teal $539
> 
> ****If you order the Trottinette Boots, order from the last picture. They have them listed at two different prices $719. and $479


 
*kaleigh*, you are the best!  I ordered the grey pearl C'est Moi booties, which I've been waiting patiently for to go on sale  

Do you think the grey Minibouts will be marked down as well?  I had purchased them on sale before from NAP, but did not know they ran TTS and had to return them


----------



## luxlover

"****If you order the Trottinette Boots, order from the last picture. They have them listed at two different prices $719. and $479"

The trottinette brown are 479, the black ones are 719


----------



## My Purse Addiction

shockboogie said:


> I wish the Simple Fuxias were on sale at Barneys...


 
Me too! I just ordered them last week and was hoping for a PA.


----------



## kaeleigh

luxlover said:


> "****If you order the Trottinette Boots, order from the last picture. They have them listed at two different prices $719. and $479"
> 
> The trottinette brown are 479, the black ones are 719


 
Thanks! I didn't even notice they were different colors.
For $240 less... I think I would need the brown.


----------



## YaYa3

bellapsyd said:


> nude simple pump= 349- good deal? should I go for it?
> 
> edit: did it. hopefully I get it



*YAY!!!*  hope you get it!


----------



## kaeleigh

My Purse Addiction said:


> Me too! I just ordered them last week and was hoping for a PA.


 
MPA did you get them yet? Please post modeling pictures. I love these shoes and the color is soooo beautiful.


----------



## kaeleigh

Peter found a (37.5 and 35) for $247.50 Christian Louboutin 4333





Found a (39.5) for $238.45  Christian Louboutin 8215


----------



## My Purse Addiction

kaeleigh said:


> MPA did you get them yet? Please post modeling pictures. I love these shoes and the color is soooo beautiful.


 
Yep I got them and the pics are already in the Post Pics thread  The color is super bright but I love it!

EDIT: Whoops, just checked and I didn't post modeling pics, just ones of the shoe! Here they are (the color wouldn't photograph as bright as it is IRL)


----------



## kaeleigh

My Purse Addiction said:


> Yep I got them and the pics are already in the Post Pics thread  The color is super bright but I love it!
> 
> EDIT: Whoops, just checked and I didn't post modeling pics, just ones of the shoe! Here they are (the color wouldn't photograph as bright as it is IRL)


 
OMG.... I knew that I couldn't have missed these shoes. I told DH I wouldn't buy anymore this year after buying 3 pairs last week
They are so Beautiful and fun.


----------



## BellaShoes

Footcandy has Forever Tina in Black for $945


----------



## BellaShoes

Another from Footcandy Altadamaeel...red....$576


----------



## BellaShoes

Footcandy

C'est Moi in Teal... $495
Lots of popular sizes left


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Anyone know if BG will be doing the 60% off like barneys? (one can only hope....)


----------



## rdgldy

bellapsyd said:


> nude simple pump= 349- good deal? should I go for it?
> 
> edit: did it. hopefully I get it


good-they are gorgeous!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

My Purse Addiction said:


> Yep I got them and the pics are already in the Post Pics thread  The color is super bright but I love it!
> 
> EDIT: Whoops, just checked and I didn't post modeling pics, just ones of the shoe! Here they are (the color wouldn't photograph as bright as it is IRL)




Oh I love them, *MPA*! Are they the Fluoro Pink?


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you for the link *Azusa*.. 

I placed an order last night 6pm'ish in hopes to pick up a pair of CL's for my Step Mom for Christmas...this would have been her very 1st pair but someone beat me to them

Still seeking an deep discounted pair of 40-40.5.... lower heel...if anyone sees something interesting, please let me know!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Just received an email from Lauren at the San Antonio Saks; she has a pair of Black Armadillo's Sz 9 for $268.45!

Her email is  lauren_trejo@s5a.com.


----------



## rdgldy

being good-but thanks jimmyshoo!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LOL! It is easy for me to be good, but nothing that I want is in my size!


----------



## tuvili

Okay, ladies... Peter just posted a Peacock/Black Very Brode, 37.  I wear a 36 in Fontanette, a 36 in VP is a bit tight through the toe.  Is there ANY way I could make this work???


----------



## ilovemylilo

*Christian Louboutin*

*Scissor Girl Metallic Peep-Toe Platforms*

*Size:  40*
*$268.45*

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446193556&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1228682538799&ev19=1:7

*Hurry Ladies!*


----------



## My Purse Addiction

tuvili said:


> Okay, ladies... Peter just posted a Peacock/Black Very Brode, 37. I wear a 36 in Fontanette, a 36 in VP is a bit tight through the toe. Is there ANY way I could make this work???


 
Probably not. The Very Brodes fit the same as the VPs.


----------



## lilmissb

^I saw that, love the VB but not my size either!


----------



## kaeleigh

Peter found Christian Louboutin Zipettes
37 for 307.45


----------



## kaeleigh

Peter: Christian Louboutin yoyo silver 1
Size 39 $187.45


----------



## lilmissb

Pewter New Simple - Peter Found a 37 for $208.45


----------



## YaYa3

why, oh why can't there ever one from peter in my size?????


----------



## kaeleigh

lilmissb said:


> Pewter New Simple - Peter Found a 37 for $208.45


 
I'm glad that a few of us are posting what Peter finds....I'm not getting them all. 

Then again maybe thats a good thing so I'm not in the doghouse.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




So far nothing in my size. LOL


----------



## kaeleigh

Christian Louboutin yoyo teal
Peter found a 40 for $202.45


----------



## lilmissb

^That's weird *kaeliegh*! I would have thought all of us are in one group on his pda??


----------



## JetSetGo!

kaeleigh said:


> Peter found Christian Louboutin Zipettes
> 37 for 307.45




If you're on the fence about these, go for it. I am so in love with mine!


----------



## kaeleigh

lilmissb said:


> ^That's weird *kaeliegh*! I would have thought all of us are in one group on his pda??


 
I know, everyone that you posted I didn't recieve. Glad we all have each other.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Phew, I'm so glad these aren't my size...or I'd HAVE to buy them.

Purple Ron Ron Size 40 $300 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Teal Ron Ron Size 40 $320 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

JetSetGo! said:


> Phew, I'm so glad these aren't my size...or I'd HAVE to buy them.
> 
> Purple Ron Ron Size 40 $300 BIN
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-RON-RONS-PURPLE-BNIB-SIZE-40_W0QQitemZ280292598770QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item280292598770&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Teal Ron Ron Size 40 $320 BIN
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-RON-RONS-TEAL-NEW-SIZE-40-575_W0QQitemZ280292612050QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item280292612050&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 


i was looking that these .... how much do you size up for ron rons?? .. i think they will be too big but are soo cute!


----------



## sakura

Half size up should be ok for the patent ones.


----------



## JetSetGo!

So pretty and unique.

Gold Sandal 39 $349 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> i was looking that these .... how much do you size up for ron rons?? .. i think they will be too big but are soo cute!



My US size is 40, but I went to a 41 in my Teals. I probably could have done a 40.5, but I can't stand shoes that are too small.


----------



## lilmissb

Yeah, if we work as a team we'll all get the Loubies we want!


----------



## kaeleigh

Christian Louboutin 1300 fuschia
Found a 41 for $208.45


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

JetSetGo! said:


> My US size is 40, but I went to a 41 in my Teals. I probably could have done a 40.5, but I can't stand shoes that are too small.


 
bummer ... they're going to be too big then by a half size or so....


----------



## YaYa3

my simples are 40.5 ... would these be too big?


----------



## YaYa3

ok ... got a little excited there.  sorry.


----------



## samhainophobia

White Decollette with wooden platform/heel, 36.5, $399.95 BIN -- http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200


----------



## kaeleigh

Christian Louboutin Drapinday
Peter found a 39.5 for $268.45
and
Zipette nude
Found a 39.5 for $307.45


----------



## rdgldy

I did a full size up in my ron rons, both regular leather and patent leather


----------



## BellaShoes

^rdgldy... the python Bloody Marys are on sale at Barneys.com $819......


----------



## funandsun

So I emailed Peter about the Horatios...way too late (Darn Christmas shopping)
But, he sent me an email stating the following:
*"At this point they are gone, but I'm sure there will be plenty to choose from in the next couple of days! Just be sure to email me quickly, as I get a ton of emails within minutes. "*
I thought the sale ended today but it must have been extended?..the madness continues!!!


----------



## rdgldy

I think they are also getting returns.


----------



## rdgldy

BellaShoes said:


> ^rdgldy... the python Bloody Marys are on sale at Barneys.com $819......


I know!   Placed an online order-cross your fingers for me!


----------



## BellaShoes

^Oh yay! I am so happy for you *rdgldy*. When I saw them earlier, I thought of you and your signature 'wishlist' instantly!


----------



## madamefifi

JetSetGo! said:


> Phew, I'm so glad these aren't my size...or I'd HAVE to buy them.
> 
> Purple Ron Ron Size 40 $300 BIN
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


 OMG.

2 questions: are these for real??

And, how purple are they? The pix with the auction appear more wine-colored.


----------



## downrabbithole

$400 for these at bluefly.com 

Unfortunately I'm a size 5 and they only have an 11. You don't know how close I was to buying these puppies. They're gorgeous.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Madamefifi*.....They look like the deep purple from the Plum Graffiti Pigalles from last season....

Here is a better look.... 

(personal pic)


----------



## downrabbithole

Bella, those are some SERIOUS heels. 

I tried to buy the Insectikas as they were $230 at Barney's and only had my size left (thought it was a sign). Unfortunately they were sold out when I tried to put them in my bag.


----------



## BellaShoes

^I know... they are insane....


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Wooooooww, those heels are serious! One day I will be able to wear 120/140's without a platform. I am getting there though.


----------



## rdgldy

very noeud in bronze satin,   OMG!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...enameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported#ebayphotohosting


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Wow! That color is really pretty! Too bad they don't have more pics. I am soooo glad they are not my size! Phew!


----------



## rdgldy

http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-and-Gold-...1373QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported
Josephines, sz 37


----------



## funandsun

Wow!  Those are beautiful in bronze!


----------



## lilmissb

^^^WOW! Those VN's are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## viba424

madamefifi said:


> OMG.
> 
> 2 questions: are these for real??
> 
> And, how purple are they? The pix with the auction appear more wine-colored.


 

Isnt that the oxblood color?


----------



## samhainophobia

Brown Insectikas, BIN $300 (no bids, opening bid $230). Once again, not my size 

Oh well, I really want black anyway.  These are a 37.5.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Chris...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200


----------



## more_CHOOS

great price...i really like the Insectika...wish they were my size


----------



## downrabbithole

DANG! And they had the stupid black ones at barney's in MY SIZE and then sold out immediately for only $230.

Barney's apparently has them in a purplish color in size 7 for $230.


----------



## samhainophobia

^^ I'm dying for a pair, but the only pair on Ebay in my size and color combo is too spendy for me at the moment (maybe with 30% cashback!  But not straight up.).  Sigh.  Oh well.


----------



## madamefifi

Thanks *Bella*! Hot shoes BTW.

*Viba*, the listing states "purple", but you are right, they look more "oxblood" to me as well.


----------



## beck77

lilmissb said:


> Pewter New Simple - Peter Found a 37 for $208.45


 
I have been looking for this. I only saw the email now. Hope it's not sold yet. *praying*


----------



## lilmissb

beck77 said:


> I have been looking for this. I only saw the email now. Hope it's not sold yet. *praying*


 
I'm crossing my fingers for you! ush:


----------



## downrabbithole

Who is this famed Peter and how do I get on his hit list?


----------



## rdgldy

Peter Tay at Saks-email is peter@loubies.com


----------



## Raffaluv

madamefifi said:


> Thanks *Bella*! Hot shoes BTW.
> 
> *Viba*, the listing states "purple", but you are right, they look more "oxblood" to me as well.


 
Hi madamefifi - It's the purple Bella posted (love your pigalles!) & theyre listed as purple on bluefly also  but simples

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...-_1_1_081207_374e615a0485fcc44c8cab4777d95e6c


----------



## beck77

lilmissb said:


> I'm crossing my fingers for you! ush:


 
Peter replied "At this point they are gone, but I'm sure there will be plenty to choose from in the next couple of days! Just be sure to email me quickly, as I get a ton of emails within minutes."

I better check my email every now and then.


----------



## downrabbithole

rd, do I just e-mail him and tell him I'd like to be on the watchlist?


----------



## rdgldy

yes!


----------



## corsie

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/WOW-Christian...14&_trkparms=72:1301|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Red Karey Decolletes, 35.5, $275BIN!!


----------



## luxlover

^^ oh I've always loved the color of the Red Karey


----------



## Stinas

Those bronze VN's are TDF!!
So far im winning those python simples!!!!!!!!  SUPER EXCITED!!!!!!!  I need them in my collection!  Must haves!


----------



## downrabbithole

Thanks for the Peter info.


----------



## downrabbithole

Oh no, those Red Karey's are in my size...too daring for me I think though.


----------



## glamgrl921

If any of you ladies are 38-38.5, Resurrection is selling shoes by some socialite lady....many have never been worn

http://www.resurrectionvintage.com/index.php?aid=87-3

More info on the sale here
http://www.luxist.com/2008/12/06/marcia-berger-shoe-collection-at-resurrection/

No prices listed though.  Lots of great styles.


----------



## thoang0705

I can't believe the insectikas went down to $279 at barneys.com!  I wonder if I could make a sz 7 work with padding...


----------



## downrabbithole

glamgrl921 said:


> If any of you ladies are 38-38.5, Resurrection is selling shoes by some socialite lady....many have never been worn
> 
> http://www.resurrectionvintage.com/index.php?aid=87-3
> 
> More info on the sale here
> http://www.luxist.com/2008/12/06/marcia-berger-shoe-collection-at-resurrection/
> 
> No prices listed though.  Lots of great styles.



She passed away though, so that kind of makes it creepy in a way...


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Oh, that is kinda creepy. But those shoes are in my size range and I reallly like some of the styles on there...


----------



## LavenderIce

There's a pair of podiums there!


----------



## downrabbithole

thoang0705 said:


> I can't believe the insectikas went down to $279 at barneys.com!  I wonder if I could make a sz 7 work with padding...



don't worry your pretty little head...they sold out.


----------



## evolkatie

wow that is sorta creepy. not my size though


----------



## LavenderIce

Creepy, yes.  But, what about us?  I don't have anyone to pass them on to in my size.


----------



## thoang0705

downrabbithole said:


> don't worry your pretty little head...they sold out.


----------



## luxlover

yes, that is a bit creepy...


----------



## thoang0705

She has some pretty shoes in her collection.


----------



## shockboogie

uber creepy... but she has some awesome CLs and she and i have the same size!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LavenderIce said:


> Creepy, yes.  But, what about us?  I don't have anyone to pass them on to in my size.


One of your shoe twins!


----------



## lamoda

I have always received Peter's e-mails except for the past 2 days... does any1 know how to get back on the list? Or is this just a glitch? TIA


----------



## sakura

100mm Blue Pigalle in 41 - http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Christian-Lo...14&_trkparms=72:1240|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

They look good to me, but you should confirm authenticity.


----------



## sakura

100mm Red Pigalle in 38.5 - http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230296489092&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:SG:1123

They look good to me, but you should confirm authenticity.


----------



## laureenthemean

Purple Very Noeud, size 36.5, BIN $719
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Magenta satin Alta Perla? size 39.5, BIN $320
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Green Very Noeud, size 38.5? starting bid $325
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## mscupcake

thoang0705 said:


> I can't believe the insectikas went down to $279 at barneys.com! I wonder if I could make a sz 7 work with padding...


^I just returned a 36 the other day to Barneys SF if you need a smaller size


----------



## lilmissb

^Argh! What colour *mscupcake?*


----------



## lilmissb

Oh, question, how rare are nude patent ronrons?


----------



## bisousx

Ariella Clou studded boots size 38, $999 OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## purdy13

lilmissb said:


> Oh, question, how rare are nude patent ronrons?


 
In the UK you could get them in Selfridges dept. stores and the boutiques this summer but I haven't seen them for a while. They were GBP £300 retail.

Not sure on their availability outside the UK though.


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks purdy!


----------



## sara999

tbh i don't think they're at selfridges anymore. they're sold out of almost everything....all the shops are getting down to their last pairs of a majority of shoes


----------



## lilmissb

^Must be time for the new season to come in! LOL


----------



## JetSetGo!

bisousx said:


> Ariella Clou studded boots size 38, $999 OBO
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50



From a tPFer! Yay!


----------



## tuvili

which ones are the Podiums?


----------



## lovely&amazing

No one buy those podiums...i must have them. Thanks jimmy for the heads up. How the hell do i buy them????

Omg...these are my holy grails...my ultimate holy grails!!!


----------



## Marisa783

lilmissb, the cl boutique on madison ave has patent ron rons in a light beige and beige (like camel) patent.  the light beige looks like nude (and actually may be called nude, not sure)


----------



## candyny

bisousx said:


> Ariella Clou studded boots size 38, $999 OBO
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ARIELLA-CLOU-PEWTER-BOOTS-38-TPF_W0QQitemZ300278210084QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item300278210084&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


 Those are from Meggyy8r.  I have been missing seeing her posts.


----------



## sara999

yeah it breaks my heart to see her sell her UHG


----------



## LavenderIce

Me too sara!  I was just thinking that.


----------



## glamgrl921

downrabbithole said:


> She passed away though, so that kind of makes it creepy in a way...


Oh really??  I had no idea!  Sadness.


----------



## JetSetGo!

candyny said:


> Those are from Meggyy8r.  I have been missing seeing her posts.




She's been dropping in over the past couple days at cclo. You might catch her there.


----------



## funandsun

glamgrl921 said:


> Oh really?? I had no idea! Sadness.


 
Look on the bright side ladies.  I think as an obvious 'shoe lover' - she'd be looking down from Heaven smiling knowing that her shoes were still being loved!  I know I would!


----------



## JuneHawk

What happened to meggy? Ihave been wondering where she is.


----------



## jh4200

I completely agree!  Although this makes me think that when I finally get around to writing a will, maybe I should include a clause bequeathing my collection to one of my shoe twins...

"And my Christian Louboutin shoe collection I hereby devise to rdgldy."  I'm not sure that would be legal, but it would certainly make me laugh to write it.


----------



## jh4200

JuneHawk said:


> What happened to meggy? Ihave been wondering where she is.


 
She's been limiting her time here to avoid temptation - she's been posting a bit in the CCLO thread.


----------



## glamgrl921

funandsun said:


> Look on the bright side ladies.  I think as an obvious 'shoe lover' - she'd be looking down from Heaven smiling knowing that her shoes were still being loved!  I know I would!


Yes, I'm sure she is!  Her collection is incredible.  Alaia, Blahnik, etc.  Did u guys see this pic?

http://www.resurrectionvintage.com/index.php?collections

I love our man's little handwritten note on the box top.


----------



## JuneHawk

Ah, OK.  I thought something had happened and she needed to sell her shoes for the cash or something.  I should probably follow her lead and limit my time here!


----------



## JuneHawk

So, how does one go about buying those shoes from that Resurrection place?


----------



## glamgrl921

^^^Posted by Clluvrs in L&A's thread

*LOS ANGELES*
                                      RESURRECTION 
                                      8006 MELROSE AVE.
                                      LOS ANGELES, CA 90046

                                      T: 323 651-5516
                                      F: 323 651-2785

                                      STORE HOURS: 
                                      MONDAY - SATURDAY 11AM - 7PM
​
*NEW YORK* 
RESURRECTION
217 MOTT STREET
NEW YORK, NY 10012

T: 212 625-1374
F: 212 625-1376

STORE HOURS: 
MONDAY-SATURDAY 11AM-7PM 
SUNDAY 12PM-7PM

What r u eyeing June?!  I would get in touch ASAP, these shoes will prob go quick!


----------



## JuneHawk

I am not sure yet, I'd love to know prices before I fall in love with anything.


----------



## glamgrl921

On their blog, on 12/3, it said they had already sold 17 pairs from the NY store!


----------



## funandsun

jh4200 said:


> I completely agree! Although this makes me think that when I finally get around to writing a will, maybe I should include a clause bequeathing my collection to one of my shoe twins...
> 
> "And my Christian Louboutin shoe collection I hereby devise to rdgldy." I'm not sure that would be legal, but it would certainly make me laugh to write it.


 
You really should!  My daughter has already claimed my shoes.  I've told her which ones she needs to care for.


----------



## BellaShoes

I am taking all of mine with me....resting beside me in my red soled casket


----------



## BellaShoes

In all seriousness.... my closest girlfriends all have smaller feet perhaps Jellylicious over on tFS should be my beneficiary of my CL's.....


----------



## candyny

JetSetGo! said:


> She's been dropping in over the past couple days at cclo. You might catch her there.


 Thanks, JSG, that is probably where I should be.


----------



## amymin

Called the San Francisco Barney's store this morning and a super helpful clerk named Gia called around the stores for me and I've got a pair of black size 35 Insectikas on the way!


----------



## shockboogie

^^Sweet!!! Insectikas are awesome!


----------



## BellaShoes

amymin said:


> Called the San Francisco Barney's store this morning and a super helpful clerk named Gia called around the stores for me and I've got a pair of black size 35 Insectikas on the way!


 
Congratulations....Gia is fabulous! She is also my SA at Barneys SF


----------



## rilokiley

JetSetGo! said:


> Stunning! Black Patent Wallis 100mm Size 37 Starting $200
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-HEELS-size-37_W0QQitemZ190271667256QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item190271667256&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318




These are on my watch list... does anyone know how much they retailed for?   Are they still available in store?  And if so, where?  Thanks!


----------



## rramirez1218

can anybody help finding me or has an SA that can help me find the astraqueen????pls n thx


----------



## funandsun

Does anyone know if the SA's at the Barney's outlets can look up inventory?  I don't have a 'real' Barney's near me but I do have an outlet.


----------



## lilmissb

Marisa783 said:


> lilmissb, the cl boutique on madison ave has patent ron rons in a light beige and beige (like camel) patent.  the light beige looks like nude (and actually may be called nude, not sure)



Thanks Marisa, I will try and get in contact with them!


----------



## sakura

Nude NP in a 41 for $650 - http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com:80/s...cat000001cat203100cat261003cat208401cat271001


----------



## rdgldy

jh4200 said:


> I completely agree!  Although this makes me think that when I finally get around to writing a will, maybe I should include a clause bequeathing my collection to one of my shoe twins...
> 
> "And my Christian Louboutin shoe collection I hereby devise to rdgldy."  I'm not sure that would be legal, but it would certainly make me laugh to write it.




LMAO!!!!!  You would get mine too!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

rilokiley said:


> These are on my watch list... does anyone know how much they retailed for? Are they still available in store? And if so, where? Thanks!


 
The 100mm was available at the boutiques earlier this year.  They were $670.  saks.com has the 85mm.


----------



## JetSetGo!

sakura said:


> Nude NP in a 41 for $650 - http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com:80/s...cat000001cat203100cat261003cat208401cat271001



That's a steal!


----------



## sdesaye

^^^^I was just coming to post that!


----------



## goodmornin

I just came back from Barneys SF and they have a pretty decent selection of CLs left!

I saw:

Black Python Bloody Mary 37.5
Bloody Mary - most sizes
Miss Tack
Simples - a couple sizes - I also saw one in a greyish blue?
Turban
Alta Perla


Also - for those who also like Lanvin Flats
I saw a lot in:
patent wine
patent forest green
patent black with bow


----------



## noah8077

goodmornin said:


> Also - for those who also like Lanvin Flats
> I saw a lot in:
> patent black with bow


 

Ooooh, did you see how much?


----------



## goodmornin

^ I think they were these
http://www.barneys.com/Bow Ballet Flat/151105388,default,pd.html

$229


----------



## funandsun

These would be great work shoes - 2" heel.  Size 37 $150 BIN


----------



## noah8077

Thanks goodmornin!


----------



## funandsun

These are interesting - size 36 $94.99 BIN


----------



## rilokiley

Thanks *LavenderIce*!  I hope the bidding stays where it's at now


----------



## keya

Studded flats, size 41, start $50 (used)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

(^I would_ love_ a pair of those in my size, they're too cute!)


----------



## samhainophobia

^ Ahh!  There are those awesome flats again!!  A pair in little-feet size needs to pop up .


----------



## glamgrl921

keya said:


> Studded flats, size 41, start $50 (used)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Studded-Flats-41_W0QQitemZ280292845992QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> (^I would_ love_ a pair of those in my size, they're too cute!)



I want these!!  1 size bigger though please....


----------



## funandsun

glamgrl921 said:


> I want these!! 1 size bigger though please....


 
They're cute but they are missing a few studs!


----------



## glamgrl921

ah yes...that's no good!


----------



## ceseeber

Studs may be able to be replaced. When my Mad Mary's lost a stud I called the CL boutique and they said they'd ship our a few replacement studs. I never did actually recieve any studs in the mail, but the SA seemed like it was a possible thing to do. Call and ask....


----------



## lamoda

Does any1 have any SA's at Saks that have any CL's left?!? TIA


----------



## samhainophobia

I'm not that into glittart (it looks like swamp water to me *shifty eyes* WHAT??  I grew up not that far from some serious swamps, for real ), but I know you guys are -- brown glittart VP, size 39, BIN $599 -- http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Multi-glitter low-heeled Pigalles (these are bonkers.  I'm not even into glitter and I kind of want these for myself.), size 36, BIN $549 -- http://cgi.ebay.com/Stunning-Christ...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Sequined Decollettes in chartreuse??  BIN $599.95, size 38 -- http://cgi.ebay.com/1035-Christian-...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

BILL GATES, I AM DYING!  BRING BACK THE 30% CASHBACK!!!


----------



## evolkatie

maybe a little pricey but these would make a great xmas shoe.

Green satin decoltissimos w/ rhinestones BIN $600 OBO Size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BellaShoes

lamoda said:


> Does any1 have any SA's at Saks that have any CL's left?!? TIA


 
I do not have an SA but I believe Saks in LV has a few pairs left...


----------



## mscupcake

lilmissb said:


> ^Argh! What colour *mscupcake?*


^In taupe


----------



## evolkatie

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

These are pretty, I've never seen them in this color.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Stunning!


----------



## samhainophobia

Pretty good price, too.


----------



## BellaShoes

The creme scissor are beautiful... *Jet*, how do they run?


----------



## rdgldy

so pretty!


----------



## lilmissb

evolkatie said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SCISSOR-GIRL-CREPE-SATIN-SHOES-HEEL_W0QQitemZ230313189063QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> These are pretty, I've never seen them in this color.


 

Why are these not my size??? But knowing me they'd be dirty as soon as I stepped out of the house!!! ush:


----------



## rdgldy

just like JSG's wedding shoes-love them:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...enameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported#ebayphotohosting


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ That's my auction- thanks for posting


----------



## rdgldy

wish they were my size, *MPA*!


----------



## Katykit01

glamgrl921 said:


> If any of you ladies are 38-38.5, Resurrection is selling shoes by some socialite lady....many have never been worn
> 
> http://www.resurrectionvintage.com/index.php?aid=87-3
> 
> More info on the sale here
> http://www.luxist.com/2008/12/06/marcia-berger-shoe-collection-at-resurrection/
> 
> No prices listed though.  Lots of great styles.



Ladies...please do not judge me but I went by the place today...TDF btw. and bought the Joli Noeud...brand new $325 BUT  not too sure how I feel because they are from someone who is no longer here 

On the bright side...the lovely ladies told me that someone came in this morning and bought ALL THE ROLANDOS that were from that collection.  I think each pair was about $400 

Anyways....they had blue gittart VP's $450 NIB size 39...Brown suede No Prive with cork sole (sorry not sure the name) $350 size 39...Camo Pigalle 120mm $350 size 38...these are the ones I tried on while there but honestly they are going fast... All shoes are NIB!


----------



## ylime

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:200
Blue Glittart VP 39.5 *$350 BIN (obo)*


----------



## ylime

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:16|39:1|240:1318
Nude Gwenissima 41 *BIN $315 + free ship*


----------



## ylime

Too bad these aren't L&A's size...but I'm sure she's happy with her other ones! 





http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:16|39:1|240:1318
BN White Podium size 35.5 *BIN $210*


----------



## foxycleopatra

ylime said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Blue-Prive-heels-39-5_W0QQitemZ280291883947QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item280291883947&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:200
> Blue Glittart VP 39.5 *$350 BIN (obo)*



Those are actually the Blue KAREY (tiger print) Patent VPs (w/ bronze specchio peep-toe) from about 2 seasons ago, not Blue Glittart.


----------



## ylime

foxycleopatra said:


> Those are actually the Blue KAREY (tiger print) Patent VPs (w/ bronze specchio peep-toe) from about 2 seasons ago, not Blue Glittart.



Ooh, you're right. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## rdgldy

nice, just the same.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Luchia just dropped her price on her

Rose Gold VPs 
Very reasonable at $429 BIN Size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1307

Actually all of her CL prices are extremely reasonable. 
I bought some Lanvins from her before. She's lovely.

Red Suede Scissor Girl 39 $379
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Decent price for someone that takes a 36... I'd grab them if they were my size, of course they are not!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Fuschia-suede-C...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318
Fuschia C'est Moi Boots BIN $399


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Wasn't someone looking for pythons in a 39??
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

These are really unique.


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731
Triclo's Black size 38 $533


----------



## kaeleigh

I know someone here had been looking for size 38.5 Black armadillos on sale $358.
They have Sizes 36.5, 38.5, 39, 40, 40.5 
http://www.distractionsaspen.com/shop/shopping.php?pr_id=1348


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ i'm so tempted by those!!


----------



## kaeleigh

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ i'm so tempted by those!!


I know they are beautiful and a super great deal! However, I think I need a 37 and I should be cut off till at least January. 3 pairs already this month.


----------



## Chins4

Giraffe VPs sz39 - bit worn but low starting price

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Fantastic-Chr...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Chins4

Blue Velvet Graffiti Clichy 120 sz37

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Super-Christi...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Chins4

Purple Dec Zeps sz36 BIN $600 - not bad with cashback

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Chins4 said:


> Purple Dec Zeps sz36 BIN $600 - not bad with cashback
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-DECOLLETE-ZEPPA-PURPLE-GREASE-36_W0QQitemZ120347242998QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120347242998&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



yep .. with cashback you would save $48 bucks ... 

bring  back the 20%! ... or 25%!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

or 30! Damn, work with me people! Live.com people that is!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://ebm.cheetahmail.com/c/tag/hB...048h3atcv9czaxqmrau9fc0cd65m@off5th.chtah.com

Incase anyone has CL's at their Off 5th.  Dec 10-14 additional 30% off.


----------



## b00mbaka

I know! I really should've taken advantage of the 30% to buy gifts for others instead of just looking for deals from myself


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I know this is the time for them to have the cashback! What's the deal eBay/live/paypal?!


----------



## glamgrl921

Katykit01 said:


> Ladies...please do not judge me but I went by the place today...TDF btw. and bought the Joli Noeud...brand new $325 BUT  not too sure how I feel because they are from someone who is no longer here
> 
> On the bright side...the lovely ladies told me that someone came in this morning and bought ALL THE ROLANDOS that were from that collection.  I think each pair was about $400
> 
> Anyways....they had blue gittart VP's $450 NIB size 39...Brown suede No Prive with cork sole (sorry not sure the name) $350 size 39...Camo Pigalle 120mm $350 size 38...these are the ones I tried on while there but honestly they are going fast... All shoes are NIB!



We were discussing this a few pages back, and she would prob b happy that they were passed on to women who loved and cherished shoes so much, especially CLs.  What color did u get?


----------



## kaeleigh

glamgrl921 said:


> We were discussing this a few pages back, and she would prob b happy that they were passed on to women who loved and cherished shoes so much, especially CLs. What color did u get?


 
And the shoes are all NIB.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I know this is the time for them to have the cashback! What's the deal eBay/live/paypal?!



that's what i'm sayin!! ... this is the time to have it ... not make it go down to a lousy 8%!


----------



## BellaShoes

glamgrl921 said:


> We were discussing this a few pages back, and she would prob b happy that they were passed on to women who loved and cherished shoes so much, especially CLs. What color did u get?


 
Also... I am sure the surviving family is recieving a nice proceed. A woman with such a beautiful collection would certainly be thrilled to know that they are going to a good home I may check out Resurrections during an upcoming visit to LA just to see what it is all about

As for the live.com cashback....*chins4*... when I read your post I immediately thought WHAAAAAAA! It's back! WOOOOO HOOOOO...... oh well, I think it would behoove eBay/MSN to bring back the cash back as it really encourages the sellers to list inspite of the ever spiking eBay fees


----------



## glamgrl921

BellaShoes said:


> Also... I am sure the surviving family is recieving a nice proceed. A woman with such a beautiful collection would certainly be thrilled to know that they are going to a good home I may check out Resurrections during an upcoming visit to LA just to see what it is all about



Well said!  I've been to the NY store and it's amazing!  Such an incredible collection of vintage clothing, all in pristine condition usually.


----------



## Chins4

Red satin VPs with glitter toe 39.5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Chins4

Rose Gold VP sz40 BIN $450

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=320324067670 

Seller also has some other good priced CLs listed - Champagne Ambrosinas (so pretty!), grey Very Brodes, pink python OMS (lovely colours!).........


----------



## Katykit01

glamgrl921 said:


> We were discussing this a few pages back, and she would prob b happy that they were passed on to women who loved and cherished shoes so much, especially CLs.  What color did u get?



I bought the Joli Noeud in satin pink... I think the heel height is 100m or 120mm and a pair of No Prive in brown suede with bronze tip...just like the pair *Stinas* was selling on eBay... BTW the saks in BHills has Black Patent Rolandos  and No Prive Brown Suede with bronze tip....They recently placed that on the floor....


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They're 100.


----------



## glamgrl921

Katykit01 said:


> I bought the Joli Noeud in satin pink... I think the heel height is 100m or 120mm and a pair of No Prive in brown suede with bronze tip...just like the pair *Stinas* was selling on eBay... BTW the saks in BHills has Black Patent Rolandos  and No Prive Brown Suede with bronze tip....They recently placed that on the floor....


Sounds gorgeous!!! Yay!


----------



## tuvili

Katykit01 said:


> BTW the saks in BHills has Black Patent Rolandos  and No Prive Brown Suede with bronze tip....They recently placed that on the floor....



No Prive Brown Suede with Bronze tip.... sigh.....


----------



## sakura

Pale nude Patent Simples (100mm) on sale in 38.5 at Barneys - 

http://www.barneys.com/Simple Pump/159016202,default,pd.html

Currently showing availability!


----------



## shockboogie

^^I wish they had a 38


----------



## evolkatie

some lucky person buy them! I think those are ivory or bone instead of nude though.


----------



## thoang0705

Chins4 said:


> Purple Dec Zeps sz36 BIN $600 - not bad with cashback
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318



These are !  Where's live cashback!?!?!?!


----------



## ceseeber

xxxxx


----------



## samhainophobia

Black velvet Bling Bling, 37, $799 BIN -- http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VELVET-BLING-BLING-7-HEELS-37-SHOE_W0QQitemZ350135502661QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item350135502661&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A200


----------



## rubyshoesday

Booooo I'm so sad I was outbid for the Champage Ambrosina's on eBay I would have made it home in time to up my max bid as the clock ticked down but I was foiled by HALF A FOOT OF SNOW that fell today


----------



## lilmissb

rubyshoesday! that's not good at all!


----------



## noah8077

You needed a Sniper on it!   I am so sorry!


----------



## rubyshoesday

You're telling me, it wasn't bad enough that I had to dig my car out, but then I finally get home and I was outbid! I will have to look into one of those auto-snipers....


----------



## b00mbaka

Black Velvet Bling Blings BIN $450:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&item=110322463778


----------



## samhainophobia

^ That's a much better price than the pair that I found!


----------



## b00mbaka

Yeah, it's a relist from an auction I was watching last week and much better than than the originally BIN she asked for it! Sadly, I purchased another pair of black velvet CL's inbetween that time so I'm not gonna get these.


----------



## sakura

Looks like a red Pigalle in 70mm heel.  Size 37.5 - http://cgi.ebay.com/Breathless-Chri...emQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item310085645507


----------



## JetSetGo!

kaeleigh said:


> I know someone here had been looking for size 38.5 Black armadillos on sale $358.
> They have Sizes 36.5, 38.5, 39, 40, 40.5
> http://www.distractionsaspen.com/shop/shopping.php?pr_id=1348



Mmmmust...re.si..st....ush:


----------



## TresChic35

Members posting their own auctions can be banned. . . read our rules please.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

TresChic35 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=290281602782
> 
> Less than $250 for a pair of new CLs... wow



those have been listed on bonanzle for MONTHS .. and they never sold ... so i guess she resorted to ebay ..


----------



## goodmornin

Ooooh.. tPF I wonder who's it is?


----------



## lolitablue

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> those have been listed on bonanzle for MONTHS .. and they never sold ... so i guess she resorted to ebay ..


 
I wonder why she could not sell them?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

goodmornin said:


> Ooooh.. tPF I wonder who's it is?



well the username on Bonanzle is x...

did she post her own auction?


----------



## rilokiley

^ LOL, great detective work, *nakedmosher*!


----------



## JetSetGo!

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> well the username on x
> *did she post her own auction*?



I guess that's why it didn't seem like a HTF pair of CLs or a real deal.


----------



## rainyjewels

lol...that is funny...


----------



## TresChic35

rainyjewels said:


> lol...that is funny...


:shame::shame:


----------



## kaeleigh

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> well the username on Bonanzle is xx
> did she post her own auction?


 
These shoes were posted 2x's in the _ authenticate thread_ today, and
posted in the Shoe deals, and in the HTF or great deals thread.
Which makes them very popular shoes.


----------



## evolkatie

Heh


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

kaeleigh said:


> These shoes were posted 2x's in the _ authenticate thread_ today, and
> posted in the Shoe deals, and in the HTF or great deals thread.
> Which makes them very popular shoes.



yes i guess they are very popular.


----------



## carlinha

look!!!  the royal blue satin VPs!  size 40!!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/08-CHRISTIAN-LO...emQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item140286753085


----------



## TresChic35

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> yes i guess they are very popular.



To my defense...I only posted once in the authenticate thread.  Someone else must've been interested in them lol! :shame:


----------



## moodysmom10

TresChic35 said:


> To my defense...I only posted once in the authenticate thread. Someone else must've been interested in them lol! :shame:


 
but is that _your_ auction you posted??


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

moodysmom10 said:


> but is that _your_ auction you posted??




it is her auction ...

i don't think she knew that you can't post your own auctions.


----------



## moodysmom10

ohh ok


----------



## JetSetGo!

carlinha said:


> look!!!  the royal blue satin VPs!  size 40!!!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/08-CHRISTIAN-LO...emQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item140286753085



Beautiful!


----------



## moodysmom10

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> it is her auction ...
> 
> i don't think she knew that you can't post your own auctions.


 
why would she post them in the auth. thread...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

moodysmom10 said:


> why would she post them in the auth. thread...



the only reason i can think of is so they get noticed more??


----------



## moodysmom10

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> the only reason i can think of is so they get noticed more??


 
hopefully so... i hope she already knew they were auth. before posting them in the deals thread...  kwim??


----------



## TresChic35

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> it is her auction ...
> 
> i don't think she knew that you can't post your own auctions.



Yea I didn't know until after I posted.  My apologies...won't happen again!


----------



## rilokiley

the blue satin VP is so gorgeous... I'd be seriously tempted if they were my size!  *carlinha*, I'm jealous!!


----------



## red*is*hot

I liked these but not my size...does anyone know the name so I can put them on my search list?

Thx









http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130274711287


----------



## BellaShoes

^Isn't that the new simple?

*actually after looking at the auction pics the toe looks too pointed to be a new simple???


----------



## My Purse Addiction

They're Decolzeps (Decollete Zeppas).


----------



## surlygirl

Oooo ... I've never seen the decolzeps in black leather. Nice!


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys! Please re-read our rules.
*Anyone posting their own auctions or eBay ID here can be banned. . . sooo not worth it.*
Also, this is a DEALS & STEALS thread, a lot of people actually sucscribe to it and get ntified when there's new posts. So all the fun conversation can really mess it up for others.
SO let's keep the chit chat to nil and keep posting great deals we find!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.josephstores.com/shoe-item.asp?action=ADD&item=CLOU601&skip=&viewall=Y


Price: WAS $1375 NOW $825.99 ​


----------



## BellaShoes

bobellisshoes.com
$357
most sizes 36-41







Also... new simple in Grey Flannel $417 sz 37 and 39.5


----------



## lv_luva

kaeleigh said:


> http://www.josephstores.com/shoe-item.asp?action=ADD&item=CLOU601&skip=&viewall=Y
> 
> 
> Price: WAS $1375 NOW $825.99​


 
Does anyone know what style this is?  Is it the babel? Thanks!


----------



## rilokiley

Black patent Yoyo 85, size 37.  Starting bid $99.99, BIN $299.99!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks like it.  Definitey not the Ginerva.


----------



## carlinha

SILVER PYTHON YOYOS, 38.5!!! 

BIN $449!!!  WTF!  why are these not my size!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-CHRIST...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:3|294:50


----------



## kaeleigh

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PYTHON-SLINGBACK-PUMPS-SHOES-1K_W0QQitemZ140287110237QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item140287110237&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 Very nice.


----------



## Stinas

Cant remember the name of these....
Size 36.5 - $219 BIN w/FREE Shipping! 




Decollete - Size 39 (From a lovely TPFer)



Yoyo - Pink - 38.5


----------



## Stinas

*Small Feet *
*Size 34.5*​

​​


----------



## tresjoliex

I don't know if anybody grabbed them, but Decolletes were on sale at NAP for 407$. All sold out now.


----------



## igormn

kaeleigh said:


> I know someone here had been looking for size 38.5 Black armadillos on sale $358.
> They have Sizes 36.5, 38.5, 39, 40, 40.5
> http://www.distractionsaspen.com/shop/shopping.php?pr_id=1348


Are they legit? Just want to make sure. Thanks!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Yes they are legit


----------



## dreamdoll

How do the armadillos run? thanks!!


----------



## lv_luva

tresjoliex said:


> I don't know if anybody grabbed them, but Decolletes were on sale at NAP for 407$. All sold out now.



I would have thought those were classics and would never go on sale.


----------



## bagmad73

dreamdoll said:


> How do the armadillos run? thanks!!



Hello fellow SGan!!! I wear 38.5 for VPs and bought the armadillos in 38.5. I get a slight heel slippage with them but I felt the 38s were a teeny bit short and my toes stick out. HTH!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

bagmad73 said:


> Hello fellow SGan!!! I wear 38.5 for VPs and bought the armadillos in 38.5. I get a slight heel slippage with them but I felt the 38s were a teeny bit short and my toes stick out. HTH!!!


 
Hi *bagmad*, haha is it so obvious im from SG? Lol. 
Wow you look amazing in your armadillos!  - Did you buy them recently? Gorgeous colour!
Hmm I'm normally a 37 in my VPs, but armadillos seem like a d'orsay style, and I have wider feet, you'd say go with the 37s? I wonder if 36.5 would work...thanks!!


----------



## sophiae888

i went to sacs in La and found alot of louboutins under 250!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ylime

sophiae888 said:


> i went to sacs in La and found alot of louboutins under 250!!!!!!!!!!



Do you mean Saks in Beverly Hills?


----------



## sophiae888

how do i pm you


----------



## rramirez1218

what size?  thx



sophiae888 said:


> i went to sacs in La and found alot of louboutins under 250!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ylime

sophiae888 said:


> how do i pm you



I don't think you can PM until you've joined for 5 days and/or posted 5 times. You could leave a visitor message, though - just view someone's profile, and you can leave a message on their profile.


----------



## sophiae888

ylime said:


> I don't think you can PM until you've joined for 5 days and/or posted 5 times. You could leave a visitor message, though - just view someone's profile, and you can leave a message on their profile.


 i wear 36,36.5 and 37


----------



## sophiae888

sophiae888 said:


> i wear 36,36.5 and 37


 i will be back tomarrow tell me what u are looking for


----------



## sophiae888

ylime said:


> I don't think you can PM until you've joined for 5 days and/or posted 5 times. You could leave a visitor message, though - just view someone's profile, and you can leave a message on their profile.


 1 bought 5 pairs of shoes. i bought a pair of armadillos for 250 but the left was size was 35.5 and right was36.5 so i need to return them.


----------



## sophiae888

ylime said:


> I don't think you can PM until you've joined for 5 days and/or posted 5 times. You could leave a visitor message, though - just view someone's profile, and you can leave a message on their profile.


 i sent you a private message


----------



## dreamdoll

sophiae888 said:


> 1 bought 5 pairs of shoes. i bought a pair of armadillos for 250 but the left was size was 35.5 and right was36.5 so i need to return them.


 
*Sophiae888*, can you please help me check if they've got armadillos in size 37?? And if they do, better yet if you can help me put them on hold, and let me know the SA name if possible? Thank you so much!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

tresjoliex said:


> I don't know if anybody grabbed them, but Decolletes were on sale at NAP for 407$. All sold out now.



They were sold out before they ever got that mark-down. I'm not sure why they showed up in the sale area.


----------



## tuvili

sophiae888 said:


> i will be back tomarrow tell me what u are looking for



If they have a Very Brode, either grey or peacock, in 36, or a black Fontanete, 36, please let me know!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Swarovski-Studded-Satin-Heels_W0QQitemZ320322687314QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item320322687314&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

I think these are beautiful & cheap  ... I *LOVE* them but sadly i'm not a uk 3.5


----------



## JetSetGo!

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## bagmad73

dreamdoll said:


> Hi *bagmad*, haha is it so obvious im from SG? Lol.
> Wow you look amazing in your armadillos!  - Did you buy them recently? Gorgeous colour!
> Hmm I'm normally a 37 in my VPs, but armadillos seem like a d'orsay style, and I have wider feet, you'd say go with the 37s? I wonder if 36.5 would work...thanks!!



You could make 36.5 work but I am not experienced enough with CLs to be sure. The SA at OP suggested I go half size down but I am fussy about my toes sticking out. I wore my 38.5 out and they slip a lot so maybe I should have sized down . BTW, I bought mine from On Pedder!


----------



## Chins4

Cute ostrich & satin slings 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Christian...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Swanky

Okay, wow
I wrote this {see below} in bright red color in a larger font hoping to catch your attention .  .  .This thread is NOT for chatting y'all 
Talking about PMing people, asking how certain styles fit, etc. . . all _not_ suitable for this thread.
There are over 13,000 posts in this thread alone - I'm comfortable guessing that maybe only 5,000 of them are truly posts that belong.
Let me also remind you guys that there is NO buying/selling/trading here, this includes our Sales Associates.
If this doesn't make sense to you please PM me, I can't help you guys manage this forum if you don't also help.




Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Hey guys! Please re-read our rules.
> *Anyone posting their own auctions or eBay ID here can be banned. . . sooo not worth it.*
> Also, this is a DEALS & STEALS thread, a lot of people actually sucscribe to it and get ntified when there's new posts. So all the fun conversation can really mess it up for others.
> SO let's keep the chit chat to nil and keep posting great deals we find!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Bluefly got in a shipment of Babels in Burgandy suede....not as good as Saks, but tons of sizes available.

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...abel-tall-boots/cat20022/302061001/detail.fly


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLOODY-MARY-SNAKESKIN-SHOES-40-BN_W0QQitemZ150315147741QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item150315147741&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318 ...

If these were black i'd sooooooo have these!!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Peter found a pair of Grey Eventas sz 36 $193.45


----------



## more_CHOOS

Also, Insectika sz 39 $208.45 and Nude satin Very Croise sz 39.5 $232.45


----------



## lamoda

more_choos - did he e-mail you that?


----------



## goodmornin

^^ Yup - just got the email from peter


----------



## lamoda

How come I am not received them, and I on the e-mail list?! =/


----------



## more_CHOOS

yes, he emailed it.


----------



## tresjoliex

Simple Patent Purple 100's  $460 Size 41
http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...s&referer=cjunction_2178999_10436858_36243363


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

lamoda said:


> How come I am not received them, and I on the e-mail list?! =/



Please ladies, let us not get in trouble. Let's stick to the no conversations in this thread!


----------



## evolkatie

Very Croise Size 35.5 could probably fit a 36
BIN is pretty low $355
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rilokiley

Red karey Decollete, size 38 (I think).  BIN $399.99!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Katykit01

ResurrectionVintage in LA has two BNIB Lady Gres...not sure the price but a lot cheaper than retail... size is 38 - 39... check them as these go VERY QUICKLY!


----------



## authenticplease

Okay ladies, my Saks SA called and these are the CLs he has on hold.....please PM me if you want his contact info OR if you already know it than give me the courtesy of LMK what you are taking so I can mark it off the list and he doesn't get a flood of calls.
I am posting photos of the shoe style in an attempt to make it easy BUT the color/material may not be accurate to please read what is available.

CL c'est moi in fuschia suede 41
CL gattaca metallic 40
CL Peniche black patent FLATS 36.5 (same style but not a heel as pictured)
CL Peniche black patent FLATS 40
CL Francaise Green Suede 39.5
CL twistoyoyo in Black Patent Leather 40

I have several others to list also......


----------



## lamoda

authenticplease - I sent you a PM thanks..


----------



## authenticplease

Here are the others that are available in smaller sizes....

CL yoyospina magenta patent 37.5 Sorry these are gone!
CL Horatio magenta patent 37
CL sigourney metallic pink bootie 36.5
CL peplum blk t strap 100 hh 36.5
CL Sharka teal patent 37
CL Sharka magenta patent 36.5


----------



## ylime

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350138245597&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
Sigourney booties, size 38. *BIN $450*
Please note that there are some scuffs on the leather.





http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320324043212&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
Inverness booties, size 40. *BIN $475 + free ship*


----------



## beck77

Peter found a 42 for $223.50


----------



## beck77

Peter found a 42 for $298.45


----------



## beck77

Peter found a size 10 for $202.45


----------



## goodmornin

I just posted this in the sales thread.. but NM has started their 30% off sale prices if you buy two items online too!

Python Ariella booties for $730... SWEEEETTT!!!


----------



## ally143

Cute Leopard Ponyhair Peanut Wedges 37.5 $675

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## ylime

*Red Karey Decollete, size 38 BIN $399*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318

*Nude patent Yoyo 110mm, size 39 BIN $399*
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318

*Pretty Woman (?) tiger patent boots, size 37 BIN $499 + free ship*
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318

*Joli Noeud D'orsay black patent, size 40 BIN $299* (Great deal!)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318

*Very Croise nude satin, size 35.5 BIN $355*
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318

*Astraqueen bootie, size 36 BIN $399*
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Auth-Christ...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rainyjewels

a few new CLs on bluefly...

luggage insectikas - whole range of sizes from 6 to 10 - $556
"tobacco" c'est mois - whole range of sizes from 7 to 11 - $660
black c'est mois - 7 to 11 - $660
black ornirons - 7 to 11 - $916
purple patent simples - looks like 85mm - 7 to 11 - $460
burgundy petit rats - 7 to 10 - $416

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes/_/N-1z13zq1Zfg6Zapt8/Nao-0/designerslist.fly


----------



## samhainophobia

Magenta Horatio slingback, 36.5, BIN $299.99 -- http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:200

Red satin Scissor Girl, 37, no bids, start $350 -- http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200

Black lace Vanitarita (scuffed soles, but could put vibrams on), 36.5, no bids, start $99.99 -- http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200

Very cute little black flats, 36.5, no bids, start $99.99 -- http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200

I don't know the name of this style, but black patent with thick silver heel (they're neat-looking), 36.5, BIN $300 OBO -- http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200


----------



## noah8077

samhainophobia said:


> Very cute little black flats, 36.5, no bids, start $99.99 -- http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-SUEDE-LEATHER-FLATS-BOW-36-5_W0QQitemZ220326140999QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220326140999&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A200


 

These are cute, I asked for insole measurement, but I doubt they will fit.


----------



## sara999

samhainophobia said:


> I don't know the name of this style, but black patent with thick silver heel (they're neat-looking), 36.5, BIN $300 OBO -- http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-PATENT-PUMPS-Size-6-5_W0QQitemZ330293426996QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item330293426996&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A200


these are the Som1. they came in two versions, a 4inch and 5inch heel. they're pretty rare (the 5 inches especially)


----------



## ylime

Katykit01 said:


> ResurrectionVintage in LA has two BNIB Lady Gres...not sure the price but a lot cheaper than retail... size is 38 - 39... check them as these go VERY QUICKLY!



I contacted Resurrection earlier today, and both Lady Gres are a size 38.5. They are $495, and still available as of late this afternoon.


----------



## lolitablue

From a fellow tpfer at way under retail!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Rose-Gold-Metallic-VP-size-40_W0QQitemZ320324067670QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item320324067670&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rainyjewels

that's a tpfer? i've been eyeing those...


----------



## Bella143

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50 good deal? i know many people were looking for these. Sorry if this is reposted.


----------



## Lieda

Saks NYC has Mini Bout in classic Nude patent, red tip. Not the ivory from the resort collection, but the pinkish nude of the old times. Many sizes. 
Also, New Decoltissimo 100mm in classic Nude. All sizes.


----------



## Kamilla850

^^Great news, I have always wanted nude patent minibouts.  I am so glad that they received more because the new clics are not so flattering.


----------



## JuneHawk

Lieda said:


> Saks NYC has Mini Bout in classic Nude patent, red tip. Not the ivory from the resort collection, but the pinkish nude of the old times. Many sizes.
> Also, New Decoltissimo 100mm in classic Nude. All sizes.




Mini bouts or Open Click?


----------



## lolitablue

rainyjewels said:


> that's a tpfer? i've been eyeing those...


 
Our very own!!!   Hugely recommended

From Peter

All these available.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=617154&d=1229040499


----------



## lamoda

^^

Those are not on sale... are they?


----------



## lolitablue

lamoda said:


> ^^
> 
> Those are not on sale... are they?


 

No, sadly that is over.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I wanted to know the retail of the vps but peter never responded .... Anyone know?


----------



## laureenthemean

I think they're $860 this season?


----------



## goodmornin

^^ WHOA what a price jump!


----------



## lilmissb

That's a bitter pill to swallow.


----------



## ronsdiva

rainyjewels said:


> that's a tpfer? i've been eyeing those...



A very nice one also (not me of course)


----------



## JuneHawk

laureenthemean said:


> I think they're $860 this season?





I paid $795 for my fuxia suede ones a few months ago.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I'm not sure, but that's what I thought someone said.  I could be wrong.


----------



## laureenthemean

Black leather Bourge, size 35, starting bid $250, less than one day left:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50#ht_500wt_703

Blue leather Garibaldi, size 35.5, starting bid $157
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50#ht_500wt_703


----------



## corsie

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:2|294:50

Nude Ambrosinas 39.5, 900BO. Not cheap, but these are gorgeous!


----------



## Lieda

JuneHawk said:


> Mini bouts or Open Click?


 Oups. May be the Open Click. The hidden platform is small, a 1/4 inch maybe. But the color is the authentic old nude.   Ladies, sorry for rousing the false to-do!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

These are interesting... No too popular but I have never seen them before. Chiponpon's 37.5 3 mins left! $229.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...gory=63889&viewitem=&salenotsupported#GALLERY


----------



## YaYa3

i want some horatio's!  can someone tell me ... do them come in 4" and are they hard to find?  (horatio sling back like lynn has.)  i haven't seen any on e*** close to my size.  TIA!!


----------



## sakura

Saks carried them in a variety of materials (leather, patent, python).  I believe only the magenta patent went on sale, although I'm not sure of its heel height.

The python one is around 4" - http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1229061458743&ev19=1:19

I've seen them in pewter leather too, but beyond that, I don't know what other colors it came in.  Sorry!


----------



## Chins4

Nude Margarita 36.5 BIN $220

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Auth-CHRISTIA...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## samhainophobia

Pewter New Simples, 39, opening bid $200 with free shipping -- http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NEW-SIMPLE-PUMP-PEWTER-39_W0QQitemZ230313736470QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item230313736470&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

ETA for little feet!  Beige greasepaint Simples with thick heels, 35, BIN $199 -- http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## coconuttiger

Chins4 said:


> Nude Margarita 36.5 BIN $220
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Auth-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Nude-Crystal-Satin-Heels-36-5_W0QQitemZ220328374438QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220328374438&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 noooooooooooooooooo!!!! i so want the margaritas for my wedding!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

A real steal from a fellow tPFer!

Black Patent VP with Burgundy Toe $695 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731
size 37.5 & 39 Black Triclos $533. also on *Twice as Nice Sale!*


----------



## morfoula

kaeleigh said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731
> size 37.5 & 39 Black Triclos $533. also on *Twice as Nice Sale!*




wow and those aren't on sale in store!


----------



## Chins4

Calling all small footed ladies............Black Satin LG 34.5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Alice1979

Pewter New Simple size 41.5 on saks.com

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446198393&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1229107975302


----------



## sakura

More CLs at 70% on Saks online -

Miss Dina Roccia: 40 - 41.5  (Orig $1,195.00;  Sale $358.45)    
Drapiday in Taupe Suede: 41.5 (Orig $895.00;  Sale $268.45)  
Francaise in Burgundy and Green Suede: 37.5 and 40 in Burgundy, 40 in Green (Orig $850.00;  Sale $254.95)
Pointy Toe Pumps in Black: 36.5 (Orig $645.00;  Sale $193.45)


----------



## JetSetGo!

Such fabulous steals! i love it!


----------



## Chins4

Red Karey Decolletes sz38 BIN $399

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## nancypants

Pointy Toe Pumps in Black: 36.5 (Orig $645.00; Sale $193.45) 

what were these???


----------



## lilmissb

JuneHawk said:


> I paid $795 for my fuxia suede ones a few months ago.




Peter confirmed python gone and suede $795 yesterday via email.


----------



## sakura

For small feet:

EB Suede Rolando in a 35.5 - http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## noah8077

^^^^Booo Hooo that those aren't my size!


----------



## rilokiley

*noah*, we want all the same shoes!!


----------



## noah8077

Your wish list is the same as mine in my head rilo!!


----------



## JuneHawk

Peter has red satin Scissor Girl 37.5 for 268.45! I would SO get them for me but nubby is not budging


----------



## lilmissb

sakura said:


> For small feet:
> 
> EB Suede Rolando in a 35.5 - http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-ROLANDO-ELECTRIC-BLUE-SUEDE-35-5-5_W0QQitemZ120348889971QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120348889971&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50




Boo hoo! I don't think I could get my feet into them. Do we know anyone with small feet looking for EB rolandos?


----------



## lilmissb

JuneHawk said:


> Peter has red satin Scissor Girl 37.5 for 268.45! I would SO get them for me but nubby is not budging




Do you prefer the red satin or the bronze? You could exchange them.


----------



## JuneHawk

Oh, I like the bronze but I'd love to have the satin too


----------



## lilmissb

^hehehehe, we want them all don't we??? I'm still holding out for pewter though as it'll go more with the clothes I have than the bronze. I don't mind the red satin though....


----------



## Raffaluv

Live cashback is at 25% right now (link from deals & steals forum) 

http://search.live.com/results.aspx?...form=QBRE&qs=n


I'm so sorry, I totally jumped the gun on this one - went back & see they also posted that there's a glitch in the system - soo sorry, I was so excited to see it back to something over 8% but hadnt tried it out prior to posting


----------



## noah8077

Mine still shows 8%


----------



## JetSetGo!

Raffaluv said:


> Live cashback is at 25% right now (link from deals & steals forum)
> 
> http://search.live.com/results.aspx?...form=QBRE&qs=n



Mine shows 25%, but not for eBay. That's only 8%.


----------



## Raffaluv

Thanks Noah & Jet - Ebay cruisin' is so much more fun at 25%


----------



## lulabee

Phew!!! I was about to lose it! I just got _something_ but it was still at 8% for me too.


----------



## evolkatie

I know, I was going to throw a fit too LOL. I only got $48 cashback yesterday cause of the 8%


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Man I got so excited  ... I hope it goes up before xmas


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...cat=&season=actual&gender=women&group=&style=

Lovely shoes for 30% off. Including *Red Suede T-Strap Orlan Sandals *


----------



## sakura

Red Eel Altadama in 37.5 - http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## mistyknightwin

I know I missed something while on vacation! Congrats to all those who have scored good deals!

:rubs hands together: Size 41 and up on sale come to Mama!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

beck77 said:


> Peter found a 42 for $298.45


Ughhhh!! I wonder if these are still available prob. not!


----------



## javaboo

These are available in Canada for $995 CAD (need to double check that) and I think the largest is a 40. I think these are sole out in that color in the US.


----------



## lilmissb

^Whoa! Where from?


----------



## funandsun

Saks Santa Barbara has a pair of tortoise yoyo's in size 38. (it was the only pair of CL's they had!).


----------



## b00mbaka

mistyknightwin said:


> Ughhhh!! I wonder if these are still available prob. not!


 
I knew you were going to be upset that you missed those


----------



## ceseeber

mistyknightwin said:


> Ughhhh!! I wonder if these are still available prob. not!



Those exact ones were available in size 41 at NM at Cherry Creek Mall in Denver earlier this week. Try giving them a call.


----------



## more_CHOOS

I would so buy these, if it were 1/2 size larger...maybe I can fit? hmm...great deal though...

Sz 34.5 BIN $249

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sweetest-Christ...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262


----------



## sara999

at brown's fashion (bridal), sz 39 & 40, £390.00  (reduced from 550)


remember you need to size down for these!


----------



## lulabee

Som1 size 40.5 BIN $249.99!!

rubydealsnyc-250342734771


----------



## mama b

javaboo said:


> k2.stylefeeder.com/thumb/ac/38/ac389f7c128bb535cb2affb5ff82d6eea2c089d1-200.jpg
> These are available in Canada for $995 CAD (need to double check that) and I think the largest is a 40. I think these are sole out in that color in the US.


 
javaboo...where? I can't find them anywhere


----------



## rilokiley

Silver glitter pumps, size 39.  BIN $200!!  Someone get these!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

What a steal! And the Som 1s too!


----------



## mistyknightwin

b00mbaka said:


> I knew you were going to be upset that you missed those


Awwwww , yeah remember I tried on the 42 in saks and it had a little slippage but I'm sure with some padding they would work. 

@ ceseeber - I can't do a 41 - my big toe is such a hater!! I need at least a 41.5 - thanks for the info tho- you are a sweetie!!


----------



## bellapsyd

is 350 a good price for black greasepaint simple?


----------



## JetSetGo!

I think so. They are becoming rarer everyday, so it's not terrible. And it's well-below retail.


----------



## bellapsyd

^thanks jetset!!!


----------



## corsie

NIB GREEN satin Decolstrass, size 35 (fits 36), currently at $173 and 10 minutes left! :O 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270314393728


----------



## fmd914

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Okay, wow
> I wrote this {see below} in bright red color in a larger font hoping to catch your attention . . .This thread is NOT for chatting y'all
> Talking about PMing people, asking how certain styles fit, etc. . . all _not_ suitable for this thread.
> There are over 13,000 posts in this thread alone - I'm comfortable guessing that maybe only 5,000 of them are truly posts that belong.
> Let me also remind you guys that there is NO buying/selling/trading here, this includes our Sales Associates.
> If this doesn't make sense to you please PM me, I can't help you guys manage this forum if you don't also help.


 

Hey Ladies - Let's keep Swanky's request in mind okay?


----------



## Raffaluv

Pewter New Simple sz 40.5 - Saks  Hurry! $208.45

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446198393&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1229285658304&ev19=1:4


----------



## rainyjewels

ohhhh i wish it was bronze!!


----------



## Swanky

What's the dealio?  


Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Okay, wow
> I wrote this {see below} in bright red color in a larger font hoping to catch your attention . . .This thread is NOT for chatting y'all
> Talking about PMing people, asking how certain styles fit, etc. . . all _not_ suitable for this thread.
> There are over 13,000 posts in this thread alone - I'm comfortable guessing that maybe only 5,000 of them are truly posts that belong.
> Let me also remind you guys that there is NO buying/selling/trading here, this includes our Sales Associates.
> If this doesn't make sense to you please PM me, I can't help you guys manage this forum if you don't also help.


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446189799&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709693&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1229295455482&ev19=1:1

$298.45 (size 36,40,41.5) Chaperon Wedge shoe booties

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1229295455484&ev19=1:2
$164.95 (size 42 nude) Jo Patent pumps


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I was at Houston Galleria today and saw:

At Nordstrom Watersnake boots (forgot the name) sx 36 $7xx
Nude patent peanut wedges 36 $3xx
Sigourney (teal, purple, metallic) boots sz 36 $5xx
Fuchsia suede New simple 36 $3xx

Saks
Purple Ron Rons 37 $178
Nude Architek sz 39 $3xx
Grey Orniron 36 $3xx


----------



## rainyjewels

ahhhhhhhhhh sorry swanky!! i think we keep forgetting!!!! ush: 

here's a great deal - 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...0|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1308|301:1|293:1|294:50

silver miminette wedges, sz 40, bid's currently at $102


----------



## rainyjewels

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

royal blue satin VNs, sz 40, $795 - so pretty!


----------



## noah8077

Size 35 BIN 4599.95 or BO
img.auctiva.com/imgdata/9/9/4/9/5/6/webimg/207343095_tp.jpg
http://cgi.ebay.com/995-CHRISTIAN-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Stinas

Rolando - Camel Patent- Size 38.5


----------



## JetSetGo!

Sorry Swanky! I missed both of your previous posts!!! ush: :shame:


Purple Suede Pigalle 100 Size 35.5 $499
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446193526&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1229348197566&ev19=1:2
Francaise Pumps Burgundy (size 40) $254.95


----------



## ylime

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120350300015&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
Size 35.5, BIN $339


----------



## JetSetGo!

Grey Patent Decollete starting bid $120
Size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

White Kid Declic 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Raffaluv

Hey Ladies - A few CL returns at Saks Raleigh, NC today - all size 40 - Ask for Lynn she was really helpful T -919-792-9100 

-YoYo 100 in Tortoise (she said these ran rather small) 
-Passmule in Red (not the wedge but w/ strap across vamp & heel) 
-Scissor Girls in Bronze 



Update---
**The YoYos are gone!


----------



## carolly88

size 36...i want these so bad...Insectika $279

http://www.barneys.com/Insectika/159016205,default,pd.html


----------



## jopapeto

Hello, great deal, very pretty. Size 35 too small for me

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## archygirl

I was at Neiman Marcus in Short Hills Mall today, and they still had a few CLs on sale. They were an additional 30% off, most were in the $300 range before extra %. There were at least 5 pair of 38/38.5 and about 3 39. If anyone is interested in inventory, just PM me or call them. I recall a pair of red Coxinelle at 41, grey flannel Sharkey in 39, some wedges in black patent and bronze metallic, and the passimentarie (?) in brown.


----------



## sakura

Whipsnake Roccia VPs in a 39 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260332967406&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:SG:1123

They look good to me.


----------



## archygirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> sorry swanky ... just wanted to point out that i think these are from the sale of that ladies loubies...



I passed on two pair of VPs from the Berger collection at Resurrection. they were size 39. one was black suede, other was brown leather. Contact them quick, they were only $450


----------



## JRed

Cute pink patent Yoyos in 38.5, $235 OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JRed

Pink suede C'est Moi booties in 39, $375 OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lulabee

Som1 5inch heel version! Start $200.00 BIN $350 size 38
tdiddy06


----------



## noah8077

adn.is.bluefly.com/mgen/Bluefly/prodImage.ms?productCode=301161301&width=340&height=408

Blush and red at Bluefly size 35 for $186.99


----------



## evolkatie

Super deal on my fav style CLs! 

Taupe Satin Rolandos Sz 40.5 BIN $425
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-shoes-sandals-size-39-6_W0QQitemZ150316200822QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item150316200822&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## meggyg8r

Love these blue paillettes decolletes!!!  Stinas has these, they are gorgeous! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Decollete-868-Pail-Sequin-Heels-38_W0QQitemZ200288722854QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200288722854&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:2|294:50


----------



## meggyg8r

Great wedding shoes!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Romantic-Christian-Louboutin-Nude-Chou-Dorcet-Heels-40_W0QQitemZ200272600952QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200272600952&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A2%7C294%3A50


----------



## JetSetGo!

Cream Mad Mary 39.5 $629 starting bid
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


Pink Fluoro (neon) Yoyo 38.5 $235 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

All-Black Decolzep 38.5 Beautiful!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## ylime

Blue patent Pigalle 41 (HTF?)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318

Purple patent Ron Ron 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318

Taupe Minibout 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

JetSetGo! said:


> Cream Mad Mary 39.5 $629 starting bid
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318



OMG! These are FMD914's UHG!!!! 
Please... no one else bid!!!!


----------



## fmd914

Thanks Jet - They truly are!

Black Trottinettes - Size 41  $560
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731

Black C'est Moi  - Size 38 $390
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446193549&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709487&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1229435446893&ev19=1:1
Nooka Square-Toe Slingbacks.  Satin pump with bow detail at the square toe.  $208.45 (size 42)


----------



## evolkatie

I don't know why these aren't my size 

Size 38.5 Magenta Suede Yoyo zeppas BIN $275!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.distractionsaspen.com/shop/shopping.php?pr_id=1348
size 38.5  $358. Black Armadillo pumps


----------



## carlinha

cream patent mad mary 39.5, $629!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:20|294:50

purple suede rolando, 10, $629
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:20|294:50


----------



## sara999

those cream mad mary's are fmd's uhg...i think we're all taking a pass for her!


----------



## HorseShoe

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-pumps-cork-leather-38-7-7-5-US-auth_W0QQitemZ180313734336QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item180313734336&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Nude & Cork bruges, size 38, $370 OBO

WHYYYYY can't these be a size and half smaller?!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I stopped by Barneys today for a quick peek on my way to lunch with my mom.

Here are some of the styles I saw in case you are interested

There was lots more than this, but these were in my size neighborthood.

Deep Burgundy Kid Simple 85
Size 41 $349

Dark Magenta Suede Fontanete
Size 41 $309

Black Suede Fontanete 
Size 40 $309

Purple Patent Triclo
Size 40 $319

Pewter & Bronze Scissor Girls
Size 40, 40.5, 41 $3XX?

Pink Python Simple 
Several in the size 38-39 area
$?

My SA was out today, but I worked with 
Jefferey Toca, and he was very sweet.
jtoca@barmeys.com
212.833.2140


----------



## matchka

*CL Noeudette Sandals, Black 39.5 on ebay - - PFer! 1+ days left!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220330157492
*


----------



## YaYa3

*jetsetgo!*  thank you!  i'm calling right now for the SGs!  you're the BEST!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Oh Jet!!! I gotta get at least one pair of those!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks so much for posting!!


----------



## MsFrida

I apologize if these have been posted already

Black leather Rolando sz 41 - £295

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-LEATHER-ROLANDO-SHOES-UK7-41_W0QQitemZ370131702460QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item370131702460&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Is there _any _chance a US 11 can threaten these to stretch?


----------



## tuvili

JetSetGo! said:


> I stopped by Barneys today for a quick peek on my way to lunch with my mom.
> 
> Here are some of the styles I saw in case you are interested
> 
> There was lots more than this, but these were in my size neighborthood.
> 
> Deep Burgundy Kid Simple 85
> Size 41 $349
> 
> Dark Magenta Suede Fontanete
> Size 41 $309
> 
> Black Suede Fontanete
> Size 40 $309
> 
> Purple Patent Triclo
> Size 40 $319
> 
> Pewter & Bronze Scissor Girls
> Size 40, 40.5, 41 $3XX?
> 
> Pink Python Simple
> Several in the size 38-39 area
> $?
> 
> My SA was out today, but I worked with
> Jefferey Toca, and he was very sweet.
> jtoca@barmeys.com
> 212.833.2140



Email him, ladies!  He didn't have my black Fontanetes in 36, but he DID have Taupe!  They're mine!   (Like I need to spend more on shoes...  )


----------



## mistyknightwin

MsFrida said:


> I apologize if these have been posted already
> 
> Black leather Rolando sz 41 - £295
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-LEATHER-ROLANDO-SHOES-UK7-41_W0QQitemZ370131702460QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item370131702460&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Is there _any _chance a US 11 can threaten these to stretch?


I think these would be closer to a 9-9.5 in US size I think - someone else can chim in to make sure....


----------



## lilmissb

^gosh I'm on hold and getting nowhere I should email!


----------



## laureenthemean

MsFrida said:


> I apologize if these have been posted already
> 
> Black leather Rolando sz 41 - £295
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-LEATHER-ROLANDO-SHOES-UK7-41_W0QQitemZ370131702460QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item370131702460&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Is there _any _chance a US 11 can threaten these to stretch?



These would be best for a US 10-10.5.  I wouldn't try to get these in your true size, especially as the larger sizes seem to run smaller.


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Studded-blk-wedge-ankle-boots-40_W0QQitemZ120347315767QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item120347315767&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

15 mins to go!!


----------



## MsFrida

I was afraid of that  thanks for your reply!


----------



## pursemonkey

Black Noeudette Sandals Sz. 39.5 BIN $199! (Only worn once and from a lovely PFer!)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220330157492&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## fmd914

Ivory Pony Decolletes w/ Lizard trim and heel  Size 37.5 $369.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-ivory-pony-lizard-hair-pumps-37-5_W0QQitemZ320325406617QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item320325406617&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

These are gorgeous!  I so wish they were my size!


----------



## baglover1973

Materna peep toes in Camel NIB! Size 38  $399 BIN!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## goodmornin

^^ I actually saw the same pair  of size 38 camel peep toe materna for less than $300 at NM SF today!!!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


Hermitage Tall Boot (size 37) $677.60
*http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731*



Black Triclo (size 37) $373.10


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


(size 35) Lilac $368.20)


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


(size 39.5) $373.10


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33790


(size 37.5) $477


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.josephstores.com/main.asp?viewall=Y&search=louboutin&viewsale=&size=


(size 5.5, 6, 6.5, 8.5) $345.99 

(size 10.5) $342.99



(size 7.5, 8.5, 9.5, 10) $688.99 


(size 6.5, 7.5, 8.5, 9,10)$487.99


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446193560&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1229522512355&ev19=1:1


(size 35) $262.45


http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1229522512357&ev19=1:2


(size 42) $208.45


----------



## tuvili

kaeleigh said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731
> 
> 
> (size 35) Lilac $368.20)



My heart just stopped beating.  They come in LILAC?????  I went to the site, not available   And of course, not in 36.  But at least I know now!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


(size 38) $364


----------



## lv_luva

kaeleigh said:


> http://www.josephstores.com/main.asp?viewall=Y&search=louboutin&viewsale=&size=
> 
> 
> (size 5.5, 6, 6.5, 8.5) $345.99
> 
> (size 10.5) $342.99
> 
> 
> 
> (size 7.5, 8.5, 9.5, 10) $688.99
> 
> 
> (size 6.5, 7.5, 8.5, 9,10)$487.99



Are the boots babels? TIA


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yes.


----------



## lv_luva

thanks Laureen!


----------



## ylime

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318
Yoyo Zeppa Raffia 38 (from a TPFer!), BIN $309


----------



## caterpillar

wrong area sorry ):


----------



## FK79

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/c...ter=Designers&filterValue=christian louboutin


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks for the link!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Peter found black leather bloody marys in a size 39 for 2xx


----------



## rdgldy

beat me to the punch-great price   $268


----------



## b00mbaka

Damn it! Damn it! Damn it!!!! Why does it have to be christmas??? I want to be greedy


----------



## intheevent

thanks for the tip


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...baldi-wedge-boots/SEARCH/301169501/detail.fly


(size 41.5) $559.99  
black suede 'Garibaldi' wedge boots


----------



## laureenthemean

Lavender satin Catwomen, size 8?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Chris...rkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318#ht_500wt_703

Blue lizard Simple 100, size 38, $699 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...kparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318#ht_5550wt_872

Black leather Bourge, size 39, BIN $569
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## BellaShoes

These are soooo pretty

Sz39 
Apple Green Sequined Simples $379
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rilokiley

I got a call tonight from CL BH- they just got a shipment in of nude VP w/ nude tip.  You can call them at (310)247.9300.


----------



## noah8077

Did they mention their price rilo?


----------



## rilokiley

^ sorry *noah*, I didn't ask.


----------



## noah8077

ok, thanks!


----------



## lilmissb

noah $795


----------



## noah8077




----------



## jimmyshoogirl

NAP (colombia) has a pair of Camel Patent Ron Rons for $417

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33451


----------



## Stinas

ylime said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318
> Yoyo Zeppa Raffia 38 (from a TPFer!), BIN $309


These are Morfoulas 
They are stunning IRL.


----------



## javaboo

Don't know if these were posted before but why can't these be my size!

  Blue lizard Simple 100 - $699 OBO - size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...QQptZUSQ5fWomenQ5fsQ5fShoesQQsalenotsupported


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^Wow! Beautiful!!!!

I forgot to say so yesterday, but I saw some of the Dark Grey Satin, Crystal Encrusted (all over) Yoyos at BG yesterday on sale. They are still pricey. Retail is $2400, but with 40% off it's at least better. If you've got the $$, they are truly amazing.


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


(size 39) $370.30


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.barneys.com/Sale/SALE04,default,sc.html?q=louboutin&start=0&sz=32

WOOO HOOO!Some styles have additional colors on sale also.   

249
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




369     

 329      

479


 549   

359    

459


----------



## kaeleigh

409  

219 

229


----------



## ylime

Vintage (but new) Louboutins!





http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130276355208&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
BIN $375


----------



## tuvili

^  wow!  I wonder if I could make a half size too big work...


----------



## evolkatie

tuvili, they might not fit cause d-orsays usually run a little large.


----------



## Mango318

Christian Louboutin Mad Mary Black Suede Studded Heels size 39.5 $600 OBO


----------



## bellezza

ylime said:


> Vintage (but new) Louboutins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130276355208&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
> BIN $375



THANK YOU!!!


http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
black satin pumps size 39. crystal heels. cheap price, but used.


----------



## authenticplease

Hi again everyone.....new holds by my Saks SA....pls PM me for his contact info or JLMK what item you are taking....both are 70% off original price

CL yoyospina leopard silver fabric 39
CL Scissor Girl in red satin 37.5

and these have not been spoken for from earlier:

CL yoyospina leopard silver fabric in 38.5
Valentino side bow booties in taupe leather 38
Gucci hysteria black patent pumps 8B


----------



## lv_luva

authenticplease said:


> Hi again everyone.....new holds by my Saks SA....pls PM me for his contact info or JLMK what item you are taking....both are 70% off original price
> 
> CL yoyospina leopard silver fabric 39
> CL Scissor Girl in red satin 37.5
> 
> and these have not been spoken for from earlier:
> 
> CL yoyospina leopard silver fabric in 38.5
> Valentino side bow booties in taupe leather 38
> Gucci hysteria black patent pumps 8B



What's the price for the Scissor Girls? Thanks!


----------



## pursemonkey

Bluefly is having a one day markdown on all their sale stuff, including lots of CLs!
http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...s-Price|0||Popularity|0||ProductId|1/list.fly


----------



## Noegirl05

Green paillette decollete 38 BIN 299!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/1K-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Sequined-DECOLLETE-Shoes-38-7-5_W0QQitemZ360117161822QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item360117161822&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## lawgirl78

Neiman Marcus additional 30% off sale online
Black Leather C'est Moi size 41 comes to $387.10
Here's the link (I think):
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...iveryDate=&itemId=prod58380111&suiteId=&cmCat


----------



## laureenthemean

Sorry if these have already been posted:
Magenta suede Pigalle 100, size 39, BIN $449
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

Black suede Mad Mary size 39.5, $600 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I really want these so much! ... Do u think its possible to get replacement studs??

Eek I freaked out when I saw the auction!



laureenthemean said:


> Black suede Mad Mary size 39.5, $600 OBO
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Speedah

^^^
I've bought from that seller before and she's awesome!


----------



## tuvili

Peter just emailed:  Leopard patent New Simple, 37, $209


----------



## LavenderIce

Black velvet Biba size 39:

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Louboutin-dOrsay-Biba-pumps-39-GREAT-FOR-HOLIDAYS_W0QQitemZ270316887234QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item270316887234&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ ahhh dang, I wish those were my size, I love them!


----------



## Raffaluv

Oooh someone size 42 get these - amazing price - yellow suede babels $412 at saks - 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446212131&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709482&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1229629409362&ev19=1:1


----------



## love2shop_26

Scissor Girl $359:  http://www.barneys.com/Scissor Girl/159016249,default,pd.html

Bloody Mary $549:  http://www.barneys.com/Bloody Mary/159105143,default,pd.html


Trottinette  					 							 $479:  http://www.barneys.com/Trottinette/159016223,default,pd.html


----------



## Alice1979

Yoyo red glittart size 36 $208.45

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446198789&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1229631152629&ev19=1:2


----------



## tuvili

Someone buy these, please!!!  30 minutes left!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rilokiley

Very cute!  Yellow satin Coquine, size 38, used.  BIN $259!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Yellow-CHRISTIA...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## carolly88

Alice1979 said:


> Yoyo red glittart size 36 $208.45
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446198789&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1229631152629&ev19=1:2




I'm sooo mad I pissed those!


----------



## carolly88

^^ *missed lol


----------



## samhainophobia

Pretty red NPs (37) from trenduet, $405 BIN -- http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200

ETA -- more pretty red NPs (Christmas NPs!).  Red Karey NPs, 37, no bids, opening bid $399 -- http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200

ETA2 -- peacock suede NP (37), BIN $450 -- http://cgi.ebay.com/Prive-Suede-Chr...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200


----------



## lvpiggy

just came back from SF barneys . . . . they still have:

scissor girls in copper (36, 36.5 & others) & pewter (35.5 & others, no 36 or 36.5)
bloody mary black in larger sizes (38 n up)
drapinight red satin (36)
orniron 35 (? maybe 35.5)
drapiday blk suede (35)
sigourney lilac (36)


----------



## sakura

Looks like black patent Decoltissimos on sale on Saks.com.  Tons of sizes, from $645, now $595.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1229675724656&ev19=1:59


----------



## sakura

Black Penny Loafers in 35, 36.5, 27 and 39.  From $575 to $172.45.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1229675724657&ev19=1:60


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.barneys.com/Shoes/SHOES10,default,sc.html?prefn1=designer&prefv1=Christian%20Louboutin&start=0&sz=28

A few more listed on sale at Barneys today.



size 6.5 $299.  

size 9.5 $229


size 6 $399.


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...210025&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=



size 38 $392.


----------



## Schnuggeli

Black Alti pumps 140mm SIZE 35.5! Anyone wants it?

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-BLACK...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Don't miss that!!! I paid double price for this shoe... oh, my heart boken


----------



## designermummy

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BN-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

With matching bag!


----------



## aeross

^^ Cute !

www.matchesfashion.com are having a sale. Astraqueens, Tuba boots (?) and some others. Plus some gorgeous CL bags


----------



## Alice1979

Scissor girl in pewter size 36 and 41, $600 with additioanl 30%

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...od61410121&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731

Black leather Triclo in size 41, $533 with additional 30% off

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...od66300033&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## lawgirl78

Padrino - Black Leather - Size 40
$373.10 (after 30% discount)
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...od60860013&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## yslalice

lawgirl78 said:


> Padrino - Black Leather - Size 40
> $373.10 (after 30% discount)
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...od60860013&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


 oh thanks for posting! my black booties were cancelled from barneys, but these i think i can get even more use out of! i hope they fit (i'm typically a 40, but sometimes i get 39.5)


----------



## laureenthemean

Not shoes, but a good price on red Vibram soles, 1mm thick.  $9.95 with free shipping in the US.
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-00-MM-THIN-RE...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1308|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## lawgirl78

> oh thanks for posting! my black booties were cancelled from barneys, but these i think i can get even more use out of! i hope they fit (i'm typically a 40, but sometimes i get 39.5)


Hope you got 'em! They had 39.5 when I first looked, but in the time it took me to click over here those sold out. ush:


----------



## yslalice

^^^ i think 40 will be better for me in the closed style! I'm really excited! thank you again!
no more looking at this thread for me haha!


----------



## rilokiley

LOL, I guess these are HTF...

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

Brown suede Pretty Woman 120, size 38.5, current bid $597, less than 2 hours left:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50#ht_952wt_706

So sexy!


----------



## JetSetGo!

laureenthemean said:


> Not shoes, but a good price on red Vibram soles, 1mm thick.  $9.95 with free shipping in the US.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-00-MM-THIN-RE...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1308|301:1|293:1|294:50



These look great, but just note they are not Vibram by brand.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Oops, thanks for pointing that out!  I was looking at a few listings at the same time and got confused!


----------



## JetSetGo!

No problem! 
I just thought I'd clarify so someone doesn't buy them thinking they are Vibram.


----------



## coco120

laureenthemean said:


> Not shoes, but a good price on red Vibram soles, 1mm thick. $9.95 with free shipping in the US.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-00-MM-THIN-RED-SOLES-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES-ALL-SZ_W0QQitemZ220332346498QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220332346498&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1308%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


 
has anyone tried these before?? do they work well?? better than the vibram??


----------



## authenticplease

CL Sigourney booties Metallic 39.5 

70% off retail on hold for me at Saks Atl.....Up for grabs....PM me for SA info.


----------



## foxycleopatra

laureenthemean said:


> Brown suede Pretty Woman 120, size 38.5, current bid $597, less than 2 hours left:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Brown-Suede-Boots-38-5-8-5_W0QQitemZ270317993594QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item270317993594&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50#ht_952wt_706
> 
> So sexy!



Actually those are a vintage style, not the Pretty Woman (which zips at the back).  Still a very classic style though.


----------



## rilokiley

Giraffe pony hair VP, size 40.  Starting bid $299.99, BIN $589.99.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^^ LOVE them

Red satin d'orsays - size 39.5 - $371

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...0010236&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=


----------



## tuvili

Purple metallic Ron Rons, 37

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## sakura

Bob  Ellis is now up to 50% off.  Some great deals -

Beige/brown Watersnake Alta Dama in 36.5 and 37.  Was $995, now $497.50!

http://www.bobellisshoes.com/christianlouboutinaltadamabrnbgewatersnakedbplatform.aspx

Brown Leather Ron Ron (85mm) in 36, 36.5 and 41.  Now $287.50.

http://www.bobellisshoes.com/christianlouboutinronronbrownnappapump.aspx


----------



## rilokiley

Leopard patent NP, size 37, brand new.  BIN $285.  Great deal!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## evolkatie

Black Satin Champus on sale in lots of sizes for $487.50
http://www.bobellisshoes.com/christianlouboutinchampus1crystalblksatinsndl.aspx


----------



## Cerina

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Ponyhair Giraffe VP, 40, BIN 589,99 startingbid 299,99


----------



## Cerina

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318

Red glitter pigalle 120 size 36, startingbid 320
ending in half an hour! Gorgeous, perfect for the holidays!


----------



## IslandSpice

Watersnake simple pumps in a size 37.5 on hold for me at NM. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## samina

Any sales in the UK?


----------



## meggyg8r

evolkatie said:


> Black Satin Champus on sale in lots of sizes for $487.50
> http://www.bobellisshoes.com/christianlouboutinchampus1crystalblksatinsndl.aspx



OMG... do I dare???  Has anyone seen the black style in person?  I have the gold/ivory and love it to pieces, but no idea what the black would look like IRL.


----------



## lulabee

Gray suede Decollete! Size 38. Start bid-$99.99. BIN-$379.99

posh_24-250345539221


----------



## sara999

samina said:


> Any sales in the UK?


they begin on the 27th for the department stores and on the 3rd (i believe?) for the boutiques. there's a thread all about it:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/uk-sales-dates-390675.html


----------



## Leescah

Orniron in black 39.5 just popped up on Matches Fashion

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...ouboutin-cl-u-orniron-shoes/5764?colour=black


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?No=0&Ntt=louboutin&_requestid=6777&N=0&st=s&va=t



size 39.5 $248.50     

 size 40.5 $391.30           

size 38 $269.50


----------



## JetSetGo!

lulabee said:


> Gray suede Decollete! Size 38. Start bid-$99.99. BIN-$379.99
> 
> posh_24-250345539221





Boy, am I glad these are not my size...


----------



## lulabee

^^Me too!


----------



## meggyg8r

Lula, did you see there is an Astraqueen in a 39 on NM.com???  On sale????


----------



## lulabee

^^I missed them...they are gone!


----------



## carlinha

bronze karung (lizard?) pigalle 120mm, 7.5, BIN $599!

WOW, wish these were my size!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## carlinha

activa ivory leather/python, size 41, $325

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## meggyg8r

awwwww bummer, lula!  oh well, there's always something else out there


----------



## carlinha

yoyo silver pythons, 38.5, $399!!!  they are on sale at saks for retail of $960!!!  this is a STEAL!!!  i wish they were my size!

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-CHRIST...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## carlinha

BLUE LIZARD SIMPLES!!! size 38, $699

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## authenticplease

These are up for grabs, PM me for SA info OR if you already know my SA then let me know which one you are taking so I can mark them off. All are 70% off retail.

CL Scissor Girl in Red Satin 38.5
CL yoyospina in silver leopard 38.5 no photo shown
Prada boots in Chocolate leather 8.5
Dior black leather boots 38
Valentino side bow bootie in taupe leather 38 (no photo shown but these are shown on saks.com in black)


----------



## savvysgirl

New pink princesse - size 37 - £100 BIN or BO

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNWB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PRINCESSE-SIZE-37_W0QQitemZ180315355957QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item180315355957&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## carlinha

red patent en passant, 36.5, BIN $350
http://search.ebay.com/louboutin_W0QQfromZR40QQfrtsZ2150

white activa/python, 37.5, BIN $475.74
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...yZ103219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Gorgeous!  Plum suede Drapanova, size 39, BIN $369 (from a tPFer)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## samhainophobia

Another pair of white kid Declic 100mm, 39.5, BIN $499 -- http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Black pailettes Decolletes, 39, BIN $405 -- http://cgi.ebay.com/SALE-NIB-Christ...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200

Green pailettes Decolletes, 38, BIN $299.99 -- http://cgi.ebay.com/1K-CHRISTIAN-LO...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200

Grey suede Decolletes, 38, no bids, starting bid $99.99 or BIN $379.99 -- http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200

Red (burgundy?) glittart NP, 37.5, BIN $399.99 -- http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## sara999

GORGEOUS! sz 37, bidding is currently at $102.50 (man i wish i could afford theseeeeeee!)


----------



## lulabee

PLUM SUEDE DECOLLETE!!! NIB Size 37. 12 hours left on auction with no bids!
Start price-$399.99. BIN-$425.00.
nyshopper26-180314195726


----------



## samhainophobia

Som1, 4" heel, 40.5, $299.99 OBO -- http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200


----------



## JetSetGo!

Neimans started their After-Christmas Sale today 
Extra 40% off sale items!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?No=0&Ntt=louboutin&_requestid=28855&N=0&st=s&va=t


----------



## bambolina

samhainophobia said:


> More from Mushroomcity -- pink paillette VPs, $599 BIN. Someone please buy these, they're fab and I want to see IRL pics  -- http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Pink-Paillette-Very-Prive-Heel-36-5_W0QQitemZ200281834388QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200281834388&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 
If I hadn't bought two pairs of Loubies yesterday, I would so jump on that BIN button right about now...

Why can't money grow on trees?


----------



## carlinha

yellow satin Fiorellino, 38, $225

SOOO STUNNING, soo wish they were my size


----------



## sara999

sigh. where are my size!?


----------



## JuneHawk

they are my size...I shall be watching...even though I have no money and my husband will probably kill me if i get them...


----------



## sara999

but they're not the pompadouce! so forget they exist!


----------



## JuneHawk

silly you!  lol


----------



## sara999

and they're yellow! who wants yellow shoes? yellow is crazy! ummm....and they smell bad!


----------



## JuneHawk

lol


----------



## bambolina

Teal colored suede C'est Moi booties, very good price and quite a few sized left at Footcandy!

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...F&category=SAL&sortby=&numperpage=12&pos=108&


Pink Passmules size 9.5, great price! At Footcandy also.

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...star.asp?a=29&search=passmule*&view=passmule&


----------



## Evenstar

From Pete:
Black Wallis 85mm in 38.5 and 39


----------



## sakura

70mm red patent Simple at Neimans SF in a size 5 on sale.  Orig $550, not sure what sale price is after the latest markdown.


----------



## sakura

Pewter (35) and Bronze (36) Scissors Girl at Barneys SF on sale for $359.


----------



## carlinha

sara999 said:


> and they're yellow! who wants yellow shoes? yellow is crazy! ummm....and they smell bad!



NO WAY ARE YOU KIDDING??!?!!  these shoes are gorge!  and why do they smell?  how do you know that?  can you read swiss?


----------



## samhainophobia

carlinha said:


> NO WAY ARE YOU KIDDING??!?!!  these shoes are gorge!  and why do they smell?  how do you know that?  can you read swiss?



LOL!  Shh, carlinha!  June needs to be TALKED OUT of these shoes!

So Swanky doesn't get mad at us, to get back on topic -- brown glittart Ron Ron, 40, BIN $275 -- http://cgi.ebay.com/Brown-Glittart-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## carlinha

oh whoops sorry.  ok they SUCK


----------



## mscupcake

Returned a pair of taupe C'est Moi booties, size 36.5, at Barney's SF earlier today


----------



## Katykit01

Red Patent Rolandos 39 $202.50 (current bid) with 23 hours left!!!http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130276191380&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003


----------



## noah8077

Yellow Satin Lady Gres  39.5   $775 OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LADY-GRES-YELLOW-SHOES-SIZE39-5-NIB_W0QQitemZ380091755258QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item380091755258&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

simple pumps back up at barneys ... size 7

http://www.barneys.com/Simple Pump/159016202,default,pd.html

red simple .. 10.5

http://www.barneys.com/Simple Pump/159016200,default,pd.html

lilac sigourney 7.5

http://www.barneys.com/Sigourney/159016272,default,pd.html

there were some other ones back up too!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.barneys.com/Sale/SALE04,default,sc.html?q=louboutin&start=0&sz=21
They have a few pairs listed again.

***Naked beat me to it. I tried to edit, kept saying post to short?


----------



## kaeleigh

I was wondering if NeimanMarcus would list more than 2 pairs of shoes today for the extra 40% off. Yes they just did!!!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?No=0&Ntt=louboutin&_requestid=8715&N=0&st=s&va=t


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

astraqueens back up at NM in a 38.5

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...od60860014&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731

pm me if the trotinettes show up!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446193629&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709482&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1229973564962&ev19=1:1
Sigourney booties Brown size 39 $308.95


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33790
Beige Triclo size 37.5 $477.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those are the nude!


----------



## kaeleigh

kaeleigh said:


> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33790
> Beige Triclo size 37.5 $477.


 
Thanks Lauren! I have not seen them in person, I just checked under details and it stated that they were Beige. 
*If they were a 36.5 or 37, I would not have listed them They would have been sold.
**By the way LOVE your new avatar.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^Gorge!!!


----------



## rdgldy

carlinha said:


> oh whoops sorry.  ok they SUCK


----------



## savvysgirl

Mad Mary - Size 37 - £250 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-MAD-MARY_W0QQitemZ320327084488QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item320327084488&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Cerina

*OMG I just got the cream mad marys!!* They are not the right size, but I remember someone else buying them smaller than usually and that they fit (?)  
Anyways, here is a fairly good deal: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318
Bronze Scissor Girls BIN $395, love them in bronze


----------



## JetSetGo!

Congrats Cerina! I hope they fit! 

Astraqueen Size 38 $360
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...od60860014&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## samhainophobia

Cerina said:


> *OMG I just got the cream mad marys!!* They are not the right size, but I remember someone else buying them smaller than usually and that they fit (?)



That pair had been stretched by their previous owner (which was stated in the auction).  I think generally Mads are supposed to fit like Rolandos?  So if these don't fit you, put them on stretchers or take them to the cobbler, since we know that they can be stretched.

Little feet -- silver Metallikas, 35.5, BIN $365 -- http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

Camel Decollete Size 38 $399 
from a very lovely tFSer
She says they're Nude, but they look Camel to me.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...1360122&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=
privatita Python Sandals (Size 40) $534   Pink -Bronze


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446193556&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1230037938122&ev19=1:1
Scissor Girl Metallic Copper (size 41.5) $268.45


----------



## JetSetGo!

Joli Noeud Black Patent Size 40 $199
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Nappa Petit Rat Size 40 $239
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Patent Iowa Zeppa $282
37.5, 38, 39
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731

If you don't like the stacked Natural Leather heel, you can dye it black!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Very Croise 39.5 41 $317
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...boutin-cl-u-ronron-shoes/6401?colour=burgundy
Burgundy  Ron Ron (Size 40EU)Now £206.00 (£179.13 excl. VAT)
 $305.14 US I think.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Architek Size 40 $305
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## JetSetGo!

Orniron Brown Size 39
$464
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## JetSetGo!

Purple Suede Drapaday 
Size 39 $355
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Patent Metallika 37.5
$228
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## JetSetGo!

Beige O My Sling Size 38 $223
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...der=women&group=&season=actual&seasProdID=48I
Triclo Bordeaux $415.35 (size37.5, 38, 38.5, 39.5, 40, 41)

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...der=women&group=&season=actual&seasProdID=48I
Suede Orlan Burgundy (size 40) $459.66 and Beautiful

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...der=women&group=&season=actual&seasProdID=48I
Black Bang Bang Booties (size 35 & 40.5) $584.50


----------



## JetSetGo!

Okay, I gotta get in the shower and get to work, but keep checking this link. 
Stuff's coming and going so fast!!!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?No=0&Ntt=louboutin&_requestid=28855&N=0&st=s&va=t

This is really testing my CCLO commitment!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731
Black Triclo size 39.5 $319.80


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731
Black Yoyo slingback size 38 $277.20


----------



## authenticplease

My SA has these on hold.....PM me for his contact info or PLEASE let me know if you are contacting him so I can mark them off of my list:

All are 70% off of retail! If I know the adjusted price, it is listed.

CL Insectika Black leather 39.5 $208.
GZ Brown Python pumps 39
Manolo Blanik black patent pumps 39.5


----------



## authenticplease

Also, my SA has these things on hold....again, PM me for contact info OR PLEASE JLMK if you are taking anything, don't want to bombard him! All are 70% off.


CL peniche dark grey flat 41
JC leopard pump 38
Chanel Blk patent with grey toe cap 38
MB blk patent pump 9.5

The CL Insectika previously posted is GONE! But everything else is still available.
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## JetSetGo!

All super cheap!

Black Suede SOS 39.5
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731

Brown Leather Twistochat 38.5
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731

Brown Orniron 35.5
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## JetSetGo!

Very Croise 39.5 $317
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## JetSetGo!

Copper Paillete Decollete 37.5
$333.
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Leather Twistochat 37 $331
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## coco120

authenticplease said:


> Also, my SA has these things on hold....again, PM me for contact info OR PLEASE JLMK if you are taking anything, don't want to bombard him! All are 70% off.
> 
> 
> CL peniche dark grey flat 41
> JC leopard pump 38
> Chanel Blk patent with grey toe cap 38
> MB blk patent pump 9.5
> 
> The CL Insectika previously posted is GONE! But everything else is still available.
> Attached Thumbnails


 
anyone see these chanels in size 6 ?? or the white cap ones with sling back??


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Suede Yoyo Sling Back 38 $277

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## JetSetGo!

Drapiday 37 Black Suede $360
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## JetSetGo!

coco120 said:


> anyone see these chanels in size 6 ?? or the white cap ones with sling back??



You should post this in the main forum. This one is CL specific.


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...&group=&style=&ScrollTop=163&ListOfProdPage=1
Some Beautiful new style shoes and prices are pretty good too.


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731
Size 38 $428.40


----------



## JetSetGo!

I forgot the name of this boot, but it's awesome!

Multicolor Ankle Boot Size 38
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731

ETA: Kaeleigh you beat me to it!


----------



## coco120

JetSetGo! said:


> You should post this in the main forum. This one is CL specific.


 
sorry.. there's just so many threads on shoes that i'm getting confused!! haha


----------



## carlinha

Cerina said:


> *OMG I just got the cream mad marys!!* They are not the right size, but I remember someone else buying them smaller than usually and that they fit (?)



congratulations on getting them!!!  they are soooo hot & sexy.  i have the same exact pair and i went up 0.5 to 1 whole size up, thinking they would be good, but they are actually loose on me!  so i think i could have definitely gone TTS in them.  may have been a little tight in the toebox, but the length would probably be perfect.  and you can definitely get the toebox stretched out.  post pics when they arrive!


----------



## Cerina

Thanks for the thumbs up carlihna, I do hope they fit  They look so gorgeous on you, that's what made me want them in the first place!!
My true size is 37, so I am hoping they'll be fine lenghtwise and I'll stretch them as much as needed! Just couldn't pass up such a great deal! I'll def post pics, can't wait for them to get here 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-GORGEOUS-AU...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318
Lady Gres size 35, ending soon and is currently at $340!


----------



## lilmissb

*Cerina*, just read you bought the nude mad marys, CONGRATS!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I'm hoping* fmd* got hers too!!!


----------



## Cerina

Thanks lilmissb  JSG, what size is fmd? just incase mine don't fit.. Hope I didn't buy someones HG in their size.:shame:


----------



## b00mbaka

Hers was a 39.5 I believe. What size was yours?


----------



## Cerina

37  I'll keep an eye out for her, let's hope a pair pops up on ebay! BTW, merry christmas. And sorry for being off topic; plum suede decolletes 37, BIN $399:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Plum-Suede-Decollette-37-560_W0QQitemZ180315961143QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item180315961143&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
Lovely!


----------



## savvysgirl

Cerina said:


> *OMG I just got the cream mad marys!!* They are not the right size, but I remember someone else buying them smaller than usually and that they fit (?)
> Anyways, here is a fairly good deal:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SCISSOR-GIRL-SHOES-SANDALS-38-5_W0QQitemZ160306266442QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item160306266442&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> Bronze Scissor Girls BIN $395, love them in bronze


 
YaY!! Glad someone on tpf bought them .. I did good today haha


----------



## JetSetGo!

JetSetGo! said:


> I'm hoping* fmd* got hers too!!!



Yay!!!! She did!!!!!


----------



## dancer1

searching for insectickas or lady grants 7.5.


----------



## willwork4shoes

Great deal at BIN for 145.00 plus free shipping!

Nevermind....they're gone.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

These are cute! Sz 40.5 $349 or BO 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Christian-L...QQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## Jeweledrose

JetSetGo! said:


> I forgot the name of this boot, but it's awesome!
> 
> Multicolor Ankle Boot Size 38
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731
> 
> ETA: Kaeleigh you beat me to it!




Ohh nooooo!!! I've been waiting for these, and they're gone now! Shoot, I should have checked Purse forum earlier!!!


----------



## samhainophobia

Brown Belle booties, 37, $375 BIN -- http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## Cerina

savvysgirl: You did very good, thanks for finding these lovely shoes for me  And fmd got hers to?? Great, there is nothning like finding a HG!!! 

I would soooooo get these if they were a size smaller: Purple Ambrosinas 38 startingbis $225, BIN $450! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## javaboo

Cerina said:


> savvysgirl: You did very good, thanks for finding these lovely shoes for me  And fmd got hers to?? Great, there is nothning like finding a HG!!!
> 
> I would soooooo get these if they were a size smaller: Purple Ambrosinas 38 startingbis $225, BIN $450!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Ambrosina-Satin-Pumps-SZ-38-NIB_W0QQitemZ150317625597QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item150317625597&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Please do not bid on these the photos are stolen from another seller.


----------



## Prosperity

Oh, I didn't know! Thanks for clearing that up! I'll edit my post and remove the link!

(oops, wrong user, I am on my little sisters computer  Cerina)


----------



## javaboo

Baby Pink Satin Catwoman 38 - BIN $650


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


size 40 $428.40


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


size 41 $452.40

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


IVORY size 36.5 $277.20


----------



## rdgldy

NM sale-keep checking-random pairs of styles/sizes keep popping up at 40% off


----------



## rdgldy

green velvet biba, size 41  $300 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...0759QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.barneys.com/Trottinette/159016223,default,pd.htmlhttp://www.barneys.com/Trottinette/159016223,default,pd.html


 size 38 $479

http://www.barneys.com/Sigourney/00455901158808,default,pd.html
size 10.5 peacock $409.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Nuit D'ete Size 40 Black Suede
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## JetSetGo!

Dark Brown Metallic Sigourney 37.5 (I looooove mine!) $414
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


Astraqueen 36.5 $360
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


Red Passementerie 41 $454
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Twistochat 38 $331
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## mama b

Christian Louboutin 
Altbotte platform boots 7 $897

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33435


----------



## Raffaluv

kaeleigh said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731
> 
> 
> size 40 $428.40


 

Thanks for posting kaeleigh - I got these this morn!  I had ordered the blk & yellow from NAP & was so psyched but they didnt do anything for me upon arrival - I think these may be a little more fun w/ the yellow heel!


----------



## savvysgirl

javaboo said:


> Baby Pink Satin Catwoman 38 - BIN $650
> 
> i18.ebayimg.com/08/i/001/1e/4d/7a9d_1.JPG


 
Why can't they be in a 40???? I need some catwomans in my life!!!!


----------



## lv_luva

mama b said:


> Christian Louboutin
> Altbotte platform boots 7 $897
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33435




My size but so high.....I'm a bit scared.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

36.5 Magenta patent Horatio's. Low price BIN $315 tpf'er

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## ylime

Haute Serrure 39.5 BIN $286 + free ship
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-CHRIS...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318

Metallika brown suede 39 BIN $350
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318

Gwenissima brown canvas with gold platform $169.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## iluvmybags

From a wonderful, lovely PFer!!

Materna Peep Toe Pumps 
Camel Nappa Leather Size 38 New in Box!! 
$349.00 OBO

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ashl...IAN_LOUBOUTIN_PEEP_TOE_HEELS_AUTHENTIC_SZ__38


----------



## Azusa

green satin rolandos from BG $427 size 38

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat211103cat211105cat221007


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LADIES LET'S KEEP IN MIND WHAT SWANKY SAAAAAID..... NO (None, zero, ziltch!) TALKING!

These are cute 37 Python low BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hash=item220331320910&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/34019


size 39  $397.50   Love these!!!


----------



## corsie

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380092469059&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:SG:1123


----------



## Milana

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731

black ballerinas comes to 279 with 40% off


----------



## Milana

^ size 5.5


----------



## niccig

Not a CL deal per se, but there's a Foot Petals coupon code for 20% off:
FPVIP0802

According to the page I found it at, it's good through the 31st.


----------



## more_CHOOS

$543 Very Croise in 37.5, 38.5 and 40-42 available in nude and black

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...4300082&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731
Size 38.5 Leopard Twistocha Slingback $311.40


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731
Ariella Python Ankle boots (size 35.5) Black  $625.20


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731
Open-Toe Passementerie Pump (size 36) $452.40


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...utin-cl-u-apolonia100-shoes/7409?colour=black


(EU size 37,38,39,39.5)  $631.52


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.barneys.com/Bretelle%20Strass/159016212,default,pd.html


size 7.5 $399.

http://www.barneys.com/Scissor Girl/159016249,default,pd.html


 size 10.5 $359.

http://www.barneys.com/Drapiday/159016186,default,pd.html


size 11 $359


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.barneys.com/Drapinight/159016286,default,pd.html


size 9.5 $349

http://www.barneys.com/Drapiday/159016187,default,pd.html


size 10.5 $359

http://www.barneys.com/Nuit%20d+Ete/159016109,default,pd.html


size 10.5 $349


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.barneys.com/Miss%20Gres%20Zeppa/159016182,default,pd.html


size 8.5 $359


----------



## authenticplease

Hi ladies, my Saks SA has the following shoes on hold for me, PM if interested OR if you already know his info, then PLEASE let me know you are taking something so he does not get bombarded with calls......all are 60% off of clearance! Yes, they are dirt cheap


CL Tortoise Peep Toe Pump 36
CL Cognac Slingback Peep Toe 36
Chanel blk patent w/grey cap toe boot 39.5


----------



## Speedah

These are just beautiful and have been relisted 2 or 3 times but I think the size is a 36.5 w/ $159.99 BIN:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Red Yoyos in 36 $179.99 Starting/$249.99 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/LNIB-100-AUTH-C...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Tiger Patent No Prive 37 $179.99 Starting/$249.99 BIN <---WISH THESE WERE MY SIZE!
http://cgi.ebay.com/EUC-100-AUTH-CH...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## authenticplease

Just received text from my SA........Sorry all but both CLs in 36 from earlier post are gone! 




However, these are now available......PM for details or LMK if you are taking them, PLEASE! It is not fair to other TPF members......whoever took the two CLs could have let me know.ush:



CL yoyospina in black patent 38.5
CL black leather booties 38.5
Chanel pumps in grey 38  Sorry these are now gone!
Chanel booties in blk patent with grey cap toe in 37.5
Chanel booties in blk patent with grey cap toe in 39.5
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## authenticplease

Patent burg Yoyos in 36.....179.99 SB or 249.99 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/LNIB-100-AUTH-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PATENT-YOYO-PUMPS_W0QQitemZ180316290169QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item180316290169&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## carlinha

black patent Mad Mary with gold studs... 36... BIN 869.99

IMPOSSIBLE TO FIND!!!!!


----------



## hya_been

Simple pump in Nude size 8 $229 at Barney's
http://www.barneys.com/Simple Pump/159016202,default,pd.html


----------



## Azusa

girls there is sale on at Browns, overseas shipping excludes VAT, which means outside UK get 15% off (i think they reduce the VAT from 17.5% to 15% recently in the UK, i am sure the UK tpfers may be able to confirm?) 

there are actually quite a few new styles, i am trying to get the new simples in burgandy, fingers cross because i have to email to purchase them?!


----------



## frzsri

You're right, govt just reduced the VAT to help increase consumer spending due to credit crunch. Hope you get your shoes


----------



## Cerina

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Grey satin VPs with python (?) tip 37,5, BIN 425 or best offer!!


----------



## samina

Armadillos in HNs London in lots of colours, pigalle (black sequined ones)


----------



## lulabee

Brown leather Twistochat! Size 37.5. Start bid $250.00.
 280297559640
Gawd I wish these were my size! For reference check out Jets collection thread, she has them in black...so sexy!


----------



## Speedah

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

These are so cute! 37.5/$74.99 BIN


----------



## lolitablue

From Peter:  Found a 37.5 for $268


----------



## amazigrace

Sorry to be asking a dumb question, but what is HN in London?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

amazigrace said:


> Sorry to be asking a dumb question, but what is HN in London?




Harvey Nichols (sp?) if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## frzsri

Harvey Nichols, one of the major department stores in UK. Maybe on par with Saks in term of size but definitely not in merchandise
Have branches in London, Bristol, Manchester, Birmingham, Dublin and Edinburgh. Just went there this morning for the sale and snagged a couple of bargains


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh the friggin torture!!! Sz 40, BIN 799.99, HTF Roccia Python VPs w/burgundy tip
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-CHRISTIAN-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rainyjewels

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG those are MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!! wait is it just me or does the heel look short...? though the seller seems to have great feedback...should i?!?! should i?!?!?! omgg...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

The heel looks good to me! Ask for more pics if you are unsure! Get them, if everything works out!!!


----------



## evolkatie

rainy they're 120mm


----------



## rainyjewels

eeeeeek!!!!!!!! i'm afraid if i wait for pictures they'll sell out!! there's also a small black pad thing on the front of the bottom of the shoe, which is weird. eeeek eeek need to make a decision!!! i just saw them and came here to see if anyone posted...i'd DIE if i got them.....

katie - i think it's just the angle that's making them look shorter than 120mm to me...i'm just being anal 

...and i don't want to get in trouble with swanky, so here's another great deal off my watch list!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTH-CHRIST...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

bling bling VPs, sz 40, $499 BIN


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yea don't want to get in trouble either, so...

http://cgi.ebay.com/08-CHRISTIAN-LO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

rainy - I think since the shoes are used they may have been resoled or the previous owner walked on the tips. My shoes look like that in the front. The seller is reputable and they are very hard to find, as you know. Definitely ask for more pics of the bottom.


----------



## evolkatie

The front is just one of those toe protectors since a lot of people bang their toes on something. 

Pilucas 160 bin
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rainyjewels

I JUST BOUGHT THEM!!!!!!  okay i know i messaged the seller to ask for more pics but i'm deathly afraid they'd sell out at any moment!!!  thanks for bearing with me and for the expert enabling heehee 

and.......here's another deal...lol...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1307|301:1|293:1|294:50

peacock suede NPs, sz 40, $599 BIN


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

YAAAAYYY!!! CONGRATS!!! I will live vicariously through you and carlinha!! You were right to get them because they were only listed an hour or so ago and they would have went fast.


JS bootie. Hmm... never really liked these but the pics look interesting!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250348569631


----------



## rainyjewels

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i've been trying to stay away from this forum so i wouldn't be tempted!! lol...but these are definitely worth it...been wanting a pair forever and just never thought i'd find them in my size. now i can feel like i'm slowly being reeled back to the CL addiction again....after only a couple short weeks of staying away!!!! thanks *jimmy* and *katie* for the help and encouragement!!! missed you guys 

i've been meaning to post these...

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...boutin-cl-u-ronron-shoes/6401?colour=burgundy

burgundy glittart ronrons 85mm, sz 40, equals to $300 approx


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Awww, rainy you have been missed too!! I need to stay away from here and eBay, but I can only do one ban at a time!!

Wasn't someone looking for these
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## YaYa3

*rainy!*  i've been missing you.  glad to see you back and just in time to get your beloved shoes!  don't stay away so long next time, ok??


----------



## rainyjewels

awww yaya! missed you too!!! i need to be good but i just can't stay away! 

here's a pair i wish was available in my size...black python simples!!! sz 36, only $479

http://cgi.ebay.com/To-Die-For-Chri...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## lilmissb

RAINY!!!! Where have you been??? Hehehehehe...so happy you got your shoes! Can't wait for modelling pics. Good price too.

Anyway so I don't get into trouble here's a deal. Lace VP's in 35.5 for the small footers

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=HORATIO!LOU&csurl=%2Fistar%2Easp%3Fa%3D29%26dept%3DF%26manufacturer%3DLOU%26category%3DSAL%26
Black Patent Horatio (size 6) $417


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Louboutin-white-silk-Piou-Piou-slingback-pumps/sale-cat60002/301161201/detail.fly?cm_mmc=CJ-_-1909792-_-2178999-_-Christian+Louboutin+white+silk+%27Piou-Piou%27+slingback+pumps&referer=cjunction_2178999_10436858_39222081
white silk 'Piou-Piou' slingback pumps (size 7.5) $329.99


----------



## lilmissb

Anyone up for brown suede rolandos in 36.5? Got them authenticated last time they were listed.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=PENICHE!LOU&csurl=%2Fistar%2Easp%3Fa%3D29%26dept%3DF%26manufacturer%3DLOU%26category%3DREG%26
Black Peniche (size 6-11 including all 1/2 sizes) $630.


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=SHARKI!LOU&csurl=%2Fistar%2Easp%3Fa%3D29%26dept%3DF%26manufacturer%3DLOU%26category%3DREG%26


(lot of sizes) $717 Sharki Purple Patent 1 1/2 heel


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.bobellisshoes.com/christianlouboutinronronbrownnappapump.aspx
Ron Ron Nappa pumps 85 brown $287.50 (size 6, 6.5, 11)


----------



## rdgldy

think someone was looking for these:
joli noued dorcet @ barneys
http://www.barneys.com/Jolinoed Dorcet/159016120,default,pd.html


----------



## lilgooseberry

not sure if these have been posted... sorry if thye have
no reserve sharka pump 70 python 35.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Shakr...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## rainyjewels

thanks lilmiss! i'm super excited, will def post pics when they arrive!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

these are cute...kadri (?) 70mm, sz 39.5, nude patent w/gold trim, BIN $295


----------



## rainyjewels

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

peniche flats (never seen these before! so cute!), sz 39.5, $369 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

blue karey VPs, sz 39.5, $349 BIN OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Shakr...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

python sharka, sz 35.5, $617 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

omg...i love these...pink python pigalles, sz 35.5, $599 - wish i could chop off my toes for these beauties..


----------



## rainyjewels

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

metallic pink minibouts, sz 39, $499 BIN


----------



## lilmissb

Anyone still looking for rose gold VP's in 36? Not sure how much they were in the Saks sale.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...=180316688929&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=008


----------



## javaboo

Nude Activa with Cork heels size 40 - Same the ones Pamela Anderson was wearing.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200


----------



## Cerina

Blue python/bronze nappa NPs size 39, BIN $530. Love these, wish they were a 37!! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## authenticplease

Here is a photo of the CL teal patent 70hh pumps 40 at Saks.....PM me for SA contact info. Also, Chanel boots in a 40.....both are 50-60% off of clearance.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Pink Leather (Fuxia) C'est Mois!  
36
http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Cest-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## bellapsyd

rdgldy said:


> think someone was looking for these:
> joli noued dorcet @ barneys
> http://www.barneys.com/Jolinoed Dorcet/159016120,default,pd.html




me!   but they're too big! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

belle booties


----------



## BellaShoes

Brown Suede Decollette 37.5
$299 or BIN $314

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Authentic-C...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## evolkatie

GREEN SUEDE LADY GRES in a sz 36.5 Price isn't bad considering how these shoes don't pop up that often
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## BellaShoes

Not a very good deal but sold out at SAKS....

Astraqueen 39

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## BellaShoes

Decollette 39 $299 or BIN $359
Red Tiger (?) or Greasepaint (?)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## BellaShoes

(Worn) VP Patent Tortoise with Bronze Tip Sz 39 ( I LOVE my VP tortoise!)
Currently at $49 with BIN still available $304

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## pursemonkey

^Does anyone know if the damage to the heel would be easily repairable? It's hard to tell how significant it is in pics.


----------



## Cerina

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Studded-Mad-Mary-Suede-SZ-39_W0QQitemZ130277161092QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130277161092&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Sorry if already posted, black suede Mad Marys (used) size 39, ending in about 4 hours and is currently at $450.


----------



## BellaShoes

$593 + 40% additional off
Sz 39
Neiman Marcus.com
Purple Drapiday
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?N=0&st=s&Ntt=louboutin&_requestid=27131


----------



## BellaShoes

These are fun....
Bluefly
http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Louboutin-red-velvet-Clichy-Tag-pumps/SEARCH/301162001/detail.fly
Red Velvet Clichy $399 Sz 41


----------



## samhainophobia

Som1, 36.5, some wear on the soles.  About 1.5 hours left on the auction.  No bids.  $250 -- http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-36-5-Black-Patent-Leather-So-Chic_W0QQitemZ250347916220QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250347916220&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A200

Cute low-heeled black slingback, also 36.5, some wear on the soles, no bids, $250 -- http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200


----------



## creighbaby

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Awww, rainy you have been missed too!! I need to stay away from here and eBay, but I can only do one ban at a time!!
> 
> Wasn't someone looking for these
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Foxtrot-heels-40-NIB_W0QQitemZ200292579115QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200292579115&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318



if only they were a size and a half larger and red or gold.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hmmm.... I thought I saw red and gold somewhere, but defnitely not a 41.5. 

You may just have to stalk ebay for a while, they pop up sometimes.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Copper Paillette Helmut* 41 BIN $470
Stunning!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Christ...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

It is KILLING me that I can't buy these
*Ernesta Plateau *41 $579 BIN Free Shipping.... 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=350146412829&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=022


----------



## authenticplease

Stunning New RED En Passant size 39 for $199BIN....Grab them!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-EN-PASSANT-RED-PATENT-SHOES-SZ39NIB_W0QQitemZ200293025284QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200293025284&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


 size 37.5 ($480.60)


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


size 39 & 40  $348

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


size 40  $360


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


size 38 & 39  $355.80

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


size 37 & 38  $452.40


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


size 37.5 $213

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


size 37 & 39  $355.80


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


size 37 & 38 $360


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


size 37.5, 38, 38.5  $297.60


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


size 36.5 $450

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


size 36  $331.80


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


size 39  $282.60
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


size 38  $360


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731






size 37.5 $297.60


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731





size 38 Black $ 331.80


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.josephstores.com/shoe-item.asp?action=ADD&item=CLOU006&skip=&viewall=Y





size 6.5 Black $270.99


----------



## bellapsyd

Miss grey slingback

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1230569269611&ev19=1:1

 size 5 
$262.45
I heard they had a 38...but it was gone when I looked!


----------



## samina

I've just looked and u can add it to ur basket...and then promptly took it out so its still available!


----------



## Speedah

Someone a little bit ago was looking for a silver "Sometimes"- I can't remember the size but here is a pair that popped up: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Size 36; $225 Starting Bid/$375 BIN


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731





size 39.5  $311.40


----------



## carolly88

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...od48470026&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731

Size 38, $165!!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731





 size 40  $305.60


----------



## more_CHOOS

carolly88 said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...od48470026&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731
> 
> Size 38, $165!!


 
WOW!  A total steal!!!  Wish it were 3 sizes smaller!


----------



## JuneHawk

If these were my size, I'd totally snatch them up!  Lizard VPs from a fellow TPFer.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hash=item140291539067&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177


----------



## yslalice

kaeleigh said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> size 40 $305.60


 oh how did i miss these?!?! so hot!


----------



## JetSetGo!

JuneHawk said:


> If these were my size, I'd totally snatch them up!  Lizard VPs from a fellow TPFer.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hash=item140291539067&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177


----------



## goodmornin

JuneHawk said:


> If these were my size, I'd totally snatch them up!  Lizard VPs from a fellow TPFer.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Ring-Lizard-Very-Prive-sz-37-tpf_W0QQitemZ140291539067QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item140291539067&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177



If only they were half a size larger!!!!

GBP exchanges really well with the USD these days!


----------



## poshchick

lol, on your part maybe! We had it good here in the UK for a while back!


----------



## amazigrace

yslalice said:


> oh how did i miss these?!?! so hot!


OMG! How and why did I miss these? I'm so sad - exactly the shoe I'd love to have. *yaya* it's your fault I'm so addicted to these shoes. I need to join the CL recovery group!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/93903.htm






$330.01 (size 36, 38, 38.5, 39.5, 40, 40.5) I love these!


http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/92509.htm





$264.01 Size 36-38 and 1/2 size & 39, 39.5

http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/92596.htm





$242.01  size 38.5, 40  

http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/92593.htm





$234.67  size 36, 40, 40.5

http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/92515.htm





$388.68  Brown size 35, 36.5, 37, 37.5, 38, 38.5, 39, 40, 40.5


----------



## JetSetGo!

Beautiful Blue Metallic Hai Pump 39.5 starting $9.97
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## kaeleigh

JetSetGo! said:


> Beautiful Blue Metallic Hai Pump 39.5 starting $9.97
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Hai-Blue-Pumps-Shoe-39-5-530_W0QQitemZ350146899325QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item350146899325&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 
Does the left shoe look like it has a chunk taken out of it?


and to keep on topic
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...der=women&group=&season=actual&seasProdID=49I






$740.84 New style Pre-order


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

kaeleigh said:


> Does the left shoe look like it has a chunk taken out of it?
> 
> 
> and to keep on topic
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...der=women&group=&season=actual&seasProdID=49I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $740.84 New style Pre-order


 

i think they accidentally photoshopped that out when they were getting rid of the background


----------



## kaeleigh

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> i think they accidentally photoshopped that out when they were getting rid of the background


 
LOL Thanks! Good thing I'm on vacation because my brain is.


----------



## JetSetGo!

JuneHawk said:


> If these were my size, I'd totally snatch them up!  Lizard VPs from a fellow TPFer.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hash=item140291539067&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177



I can't believe no one's snatched up Sara's *Ring Lizard VPs*! 
Come on 37s! These are a steal at $676 BIN! 
If only they were a 41...


----------



## noah8077

^^^I want but I can't!


----------



## JetSetGo!

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> i think they accidentally photoshopped that out when they were getting rid of the background



Yeah, I agree it's just bad PS work.


----------



## moodysmom10

kaeleigh said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> size 40 $305.60


 
i got these hopefully they work!  i'll keep you guys posted! i ordered 1 size up so hopefully!


----------



## kaeleigh

moodysmom10 said:


> i got these hopefully they work!  i'll keep you guys posted! i ordered 1 size up so hopefully!


 
Yeah!  Makes me happy to see a TPF'er got them. Hope they work and please post modeling pictures when you get them.

Staying on topic.

http://www.bobellisshoes.com/christianlouboutinaltadamabrnbgewatersnakedbplatform.aspx





size 6.5 & 7  $497.50


----------



## aeross

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/christian-louboutin-shoes-size-39_W0QQitemZ160307319449QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item160307319449&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Moyen Empire ? BIN £100 Never worn.


----------



## lulabee

Verrry prettty! Cacao Suede Tenue. Sz. 40.5 Start bid $275.00
wallst2008-270323834686


----------



## lolo6

Neiman Marcus has a TON on sale right now, lots in size 40, including black Very Noeud satin slingbacks, black patent peep-toe mary janes and the Passementerie pump....all for the extra 40% off.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?N=0&st=s&Ntt=louboutin&_requestid=27131


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^That almost looks like a gold lizard heel on the Tenue. So pretty.


----------



## authenticplease

Barney's has added new styles/sizes of CLs....

Patent Grey Simples 39.5 for $229....someone grab these as I am tempted!

and these beauties in a 36 for $549............
barneys.richfx.com.edgesuite.net/image/media/PG_159105143_FS.jpg


----------



## rdgldy

Simples are gone! Just as well.


----------



## authenticplease

I'm so glad.....I was going back to check on them!  I have already bought too much.....soon I am going to HAVE to check into the CCLO.....and be a full time resident!


----------



## rdgldy

some really strange and unusual CLs:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...2435QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported

Denim stilletto ankle boots, size 38


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^^


----------



## lulabee

^^Those would definitely be classified as "Hard to find"...and that's a good thing.


----------



## Milana

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^^




haha! this was my reaction as well


----------



## Speedah

^^^
lol
In a very strange way I kind of like them..although I don't think I'd ever buy them new. I'm with Jet though:


----------



## aeross

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Ring-Lizard-Very-Prive-sz-37-tpf_W0QQitemZ140291882109QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item140291882109&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

The new link for *Sara999*s VP's. If I was that size I'd so have snapped them up by now


----------



## savvysgirl

Bronze simples - size 40 - $208.45
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp

Not shipping to the UK


----------



## aeross

rdgldy said:


> some really strange and unusual CLs:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-denim-cuff-stiletto-ankle-boots-38_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ63889QQihZ007QQitemZ170290622435QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported
> 
> Denim stilletto ankle boots, size 38


 
My reaction was the same as Jets. My god I feel like I'm buying someone's legs. Are these for real ?

At first I thought it was just the boot that was peeping out, not the whole shabang


----------



## authenticplease

Bronze New Simples in a 40 on the Saks.com website for CHEAP!  Grab them!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446193543&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1230651612221&ev19=1:1
black Mortorani  size 37 $223.45


----------



## amazigrace

authenticplease said:


> Bronze New Simples in a 40 on the Saks.com website for CHEAP!  Grab them!


Authentic, I can't find them. Are they already gone???


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Two more from Saks.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...812&N=1553+306418049+1837&Ns=P_306418049_sort


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^ they have gone (Bronze simples)


----------



## kaeleigh

I think Saks is messing with us...the last 3 posted were gone in 2 seconds.
I can't believe the white flat boots would sell that quick.

Staying on topic...
http://www.distractionsaspen.com/shop/shopping.php?pr_id=1348
Black Armadillo size 38.5 $358


----------



## mama b

Nordstrom Seattle. 206-628-2111. Not on sale, but GORGEOUS!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Haha, when i checked the bronze simples i thought the same!! Boo!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

kaeleigh said:


> i think saks is messing with us...the last 3 posted were gone in 2 seconds.
> *i can't believe the white flat boots would sell that quick*.
> 
> Staying on topic...
> http://www.distractionsaspen.com/shop/shopping.php?pr_id=1348
> black armadillo size 38.5 $358


ita!


----------



## rainyjewels

damn it! i've been looking for the bronze new simples all over and even regretting i didn't get them before the extra 50% off...if they pop up again (and don't mysteriously disappear in 2 seconds), someone PLEASE pm me!!!!! 

oh and the 2 boots are back on sale at saks...looks like only the simples sold out immediately:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...812&N=1553+306418049+1837&Ns=P_306418049_sort


----------



## moodysmom10

kaeleigh said:


> Yeah!  Makes me happy to see a TPF'er got them. Hope they work and please post modeling pictures when you get them.


 
thank you soo much for posting them kaeleigh!! and i'll be sure to post pics!! 

sorry for the chatter 

beautiful nude Materna Peep Toe from a super sweet pfer size 38 BIN $299!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330297496669&ih=014&category=63889&_trksid=p3984.m106&_trkparms=algo%3DTS%26its%3DS%26itu%3DSS%252BSI%26otn%3D3%26ps%3D15&BackToListReferer=http%3A%2F%2Fmy.ebay.com%2Fws%2FeBayISAPI.dll%3FMyEbayBeta


----------



## Miss_Q

Bronze New Simples 36.5
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1230655266080


----------



## JetSetGo!

For our ladies with size 39 and under Diabro is carrying quite a nice selection of CLs.

The prices are a little high since they are in Japan, but nothing worse than the going eBay mark-up.

http://diabro.net/index.php/cPath/192_1150?gclid=CO3Jkd3m6JcCFQw9GgodzR0iDA


----------



## authenticplease

Everything seems to come and go.....I think there are a couple of items that are 'hanging out' in a cart b/c they reappear every few hours in the same size!  Keep clicking on the link....someone posted that they were available since my post in a 36.5 but now they are gone again!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1230655266080



amazigrace said:


> Authentic, I can't find them. Are they already gone???


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446193529&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1230656991946&ev19=1:1
Navy -Red 40.5 Lady Grant $190.45


----------



## Speedah

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1230657046515

Red/Navy in a 40.5 for $190


Woops...nevermind, already gone.


----------



## Milana

Speedah said:


> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1230657046515
> 
> Red/Navy in a 40.5 for $190



gone already!


----------



## Speedah

That's crazy! In a matter of seconds!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

WTF is going on over there?!! I need to see a pair of yellow babels pop up in my size!!!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731






size 40  $317.40


----------



## authenticplease

40.5 Purple Simples.....STUNNING!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Speedah

^^
Dammit! I got a phone call right as I was trying to grab these and they're already gone!


----------



## Milana

authenticplease said:


> 40.5 Purple Simples.....STUNNING!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SIMLE-PUMP-85-PURPLE-SHOES-HEEL_W0QQitemZ230316890709QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item230316890709&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318




i love those.. i wish they were my size


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I don't know why I keep falling for their BS, but....


http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1230660556617&ev19=1:1


----------



## love2shop_26

Oh, why couldn't this be my size!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1230660503811&ev19=1:26


----------



## authenticplease

Som1 in 40.....blk patent

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120356521139


----------



## kam565

but Joan Shepp in Philly has 35% off of fall louboutins.  I am not a regular louboutin wearer like you ladies (I bought my first pair!) so I cannot tell you the names of the specific styles- although there were a ton in a number of sizes.  I would call.


----------



## sakura

authenticplease said:


> Everything seems to come and go.....I think there are a couple of items that are 'hanging out' in a cart b/c they reappear every few hours in the same size!  Keep clicking on the link....someone posted that they were available since my post in a 36.5 but now they are gone again!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1230655266080



I think the site is working.  I got a confirmation on the 36.5 New Simples.

On Neimans website:

Black Open Toe Mary Jane Flats - http://www.neimanmarcus.com:80/stor...od53480062&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## YaYa3

sorry if this has been posted ...

http://www.joanshepp.com/store/product50.html

glittart simples  size 37.5

$417


----------



## 4LV

just came back for vegas, Shoe In at Wynn is having a shoe sale for 75% off the original price! the styles and sizes are limited, but do call to see if they have your style or size. I got a pair of Bangbang boots for less that $300!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Patent Clichy 38.5  Starting .99 (no reserve)
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## carolly88

do you remember if they had any 36s?? TIA



4LV said:


> just came back for vegas, Shoe In at Wynn is having a shoe sale for 75% off the original price! the styles and sizes are limited, but do call to see if they have your style or size. I got a pair of Bangbang boots for less that $300!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

JetSetGo! said:


> For our ladies with size 39 and under Diabro is carrying quite a nice selection of CLs.
> 
> The prices are a little high since they are in Japan, but nothing worse than the going eBay mark-up.
> 
> http://diabro.net/index.php/cPath/192_1150?gclid=CO3Jkd3m6JcCFQw9GgodzR0iDA


 
Wow!  they've got a nice selection, but $1,032 for a pair of Black VP-all the shoes are marked up 30-35% from regular US prices!


----------



## luxlover

I just called Shoe In, and the only thing they have left in 37-38 is a fuschia suede drapisay 50% off of $428.


----------



## Speedah

4LV said:


> just came back for vegas, Shoe In at Wynn is having a shoe sale for 75% off the original price! the styles and sizes are limited, but do call to see if they have your style or size. I got a pair of Bangbang boots for less that $300!!!



Daaaamn girl! Do you by chance remember if there were any 40-41s? I remember I caught a smokin' sale there last year.


----------



## JetSetGo!

more_CHOOS said:


> Wow!  they've got a nice selection, but $1,032 for a pair of Black VP-all the shoes are marked up 30-35% from regular US prices!



I know. I think it all depends on the dollar at the time. I got a beautiful Miu Miu bag there about a year and a half ago for about 15% less than US prices.


----------



## BellaShoes

On a break from work.... here you go!

11 minutes to go...$299
Purple Suede Decollettes 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Plum-Suede-Decollette-37-560_W0QQitemZ180315961143QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item180315961143&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## BellaShoes

Black Patent Graffiti Pigalles 120mm
Sz 36.5 BIN $400 (seller added 'vibram' styled soles however black)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-pigalle-heels-shoes-pumps-36-5-6-5_W0QQitemZ110328797411QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item110328797411&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Speedah

^^^
Oh man... Those are one of my HGs!

If only they were a 40 or 40.5.


----------



## carolly88

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1230669609850&Special=S

Four pairs of louboutins on sale at saks!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

saks keeps playing with my emotions!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?JSESSIONID=JhJThPpNP4ffwwYbHS2JgK2mCKXsf22PxrGcD01FmxG4Wp4S3hN3!-1803310038&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446198485&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709363&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1230673043243&ev19=1:1
Miss Dina $358.45 (size 37)


----------



## Alice1979

Twisto yoyo slingback, size 40, $247.45

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductArray.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374305454847&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446197098&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1230675688392&Special=S


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh Saks! What are you doing?! Hurry ladies!!! 
Belle (?) Sz 9, $253

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1230678156660&ev19=1:53


----------



## Speedah

VP Nude with gold tip $999  but a rare 41

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## beck77

Pointy Toe Pumps - black size 35
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1230685555465&ev19=1:1


----------



## samhainophobia

You'd think for $999 she could at least do free shipping!

Black patent, 37.5, $400 BIN.  -- http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Patent-Pump_W0QQitemZ270321937754QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item270321937754&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A2%7C294%3A50


----------



## authenticplease

I think these are Som1, not Simples....40.5 black

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250348737082&ih=015&category=63889&_trksid=p3984.m107&_trkparms=algo%3DMERI%26its%3DK%252BI%26itu%3DUCI%252BUA%26otn%3D24%26ps%3D18&BackToListReferer=http%3A%2F%2Fmy.ebay.com%2Fws%2FeBayISAPI.dll%3FMyEbayBeta


----------



## authenticplease

Gorgeous Python Simples in a 38.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Python-Simple-Pumps-38-5_W0QQitemZ220337340694QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220337340694&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## authenticplease

Brown leather Sigourney Booties in a 38!...Grab them!
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446193629&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709482&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1230690097625


----------



## tuvili

BellaShoes said:


> On a break from work.... here you go!
> 
> 11 minutes to go...$299
> Purple Suede Decollettes 37
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Plum-Suede-Decollette-37-560_W0QQitemZ180315961143QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item180315961143&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



They're mine now   I was the only bidder the whole time!


----------



## rdgldy

What a score!


----------



## authenticplease

Passmule in grey....$185.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446180138&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709363&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1230691765789&ev19=1:1


----------



## coconuttiger

how do you guys see all these great deals on saks? all i ever see are a pair of boots!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Purple Patent Ron Ron 37 $295 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## noah8077

^^^^tpfer


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks Jet! Those are mine!

These are cute. Sorry if listed before. Yoyo 36 starting bid 249.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I am thinking people are leaving these shoes in their cart. I saw these earlier today.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...8926&Special=S&SECSLOT=BR-Christian+Louboutin


----------



## authenticplease

Bronze Scissor Girl in a 40.....$424 OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Scissor-Girl-Bronze-Leather-in-10_W0QQitemZ250350186642QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250350186642&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## canismajor

Pigalle Finzi
Size 39
Start $99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...QQptZUSQ5fWomenQ5fsQ5fShoesQQsalenotsupported

No Prive 
Brown Suede
Size 39
Start $99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...QQptZUSQ5fWomenQ5fsQ5fShoesQQsalenotsupported


----------



## Stinas

xnplo said:


> Pigalle Finzi
> Size 39
> Start $99
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Pigalle-Finzi-Black-Size-39_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ66Q3a4Q7c65Q3a10Q7c39Q3a1Q7c240Q3a1318QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem270324115234QQitemZ270324115234QQptZUSQ5fWomenQ5fsQ5fShoesQQsalenotsupported
> 
> No Prive
> Brown Suede
> Size 39
> Start $99
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-No-Prive-Rare-Color-Size-39_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ66Q3a4Q7c65Q3a10Q7c39Q3a1Q7c240Q3a1318QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem270324116271QQitemZ270324116271QQptZUSQ5fWomenQ5fsQ5fShoesQQsalenotsupported


These are mine!  Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## authenticplease

VP Giraffe Pony Hair in a 39 opening bid of $249.....NR...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Giraffe-Pony-Hair-Very-Prive-39_W0QQitemZ170290863608QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item170290863608&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Speedah

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Blue/Black Patent Leopard Pigalle in 36.5

I just bought these in a 40 and  them!


----------



## regeens

Black twistochat slingbacks in 41 for $247.45

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446193643&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709487&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1230730723624http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1230730723624


----------



## dreachick2384

A ton of stuff just went up at Neimans! 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?N=0&st=s&Ntt=louboutin&_requestid=4815

I just scored the following:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731

Can anyone tell me what style they are? Thanks!!!!!


----------



## authenticplease

Caramel Twistochat slingback 41

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1230732202986&ev19=1:1


----------



## regeens

dreachick2384 said:


> A ton of stuff just went up at Neimans!
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?N=0&st=s&Ntt=louboutin&_requestid=4815
> 
> I just scored the following:
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731
> 
> Can anyone tell me what style they are? Thanks!!!!!


 
NM keeps adding stuff:  here are the new ones both in 40.5

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...od48430003&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...od66300033&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## authenticplease

Insectika in Brown....7.5 for CHEAP!

http://www.barneys.com/Insectika/159016207,default,pd.html


----------



## authenticplease

Dark Red Patent Simples in 10.5 for $229.....someone grab them!

http://www.barneys.com/Simple%20Pump/159016200,default,pd.html


----------



## authenticplease

Morotani black patent for $279 in 8....

http://www.barneys.com/Mortorani/159016258,default,pd.html


----------



## authenticplease

Ivory Python Twistochat in a 7....

http://www.barneys.com/Twistochat/159105142,default,pd.html


----------



## authenticplease

Trottinette in a 6.5.....HURRY!

http://www.barneys.com/Trottinette/159016223,default,pd.html


----------



## regeens

Awww..insectika, simples and morotani all gone already!


----------



## authenticplease

blue Suede.....8...

http://www.barneys.com/Nuit%20d+Ete/159016111,default,pd.html


----------



## authenticplease

I am still showing them there.....they will let me add to cart and then remove.....try again if interested!  I have the Simples and Insectikas.....LOVE them!





regeens said:


> Awww..insectika, simples and morotani all gone already!


----------



## authenticplease

Black booties 40.5.....Grab them quick!
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446189778&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709482&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1230734339938&ev19=1:55


----------



## beck77

Nothing in my size. 

From Saks:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1230734360518&Special=S

Twistochat Point-Toe Slingbacks - 35.5 black
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1230734679848&ev19=1:1

Point-Toe Patent Boots - 38 purple
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1230734660140&ev19=1:2


----------



## authenticplease

Armadillo booties in brown leather 35

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## beck77

Alot of CL
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1230736102804&Special=S


----------



## carolly88

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1230735617823&Special=S

4 pairs at saks gooooooo


----------



## authenticplease

Bang Bang booties in burgundy at Saks for cheap.....40.5


----------



## Speedah

^^^
Link? I can't seem to find them...


----------



## shoeaddict84

Speedah said:


> ^^^
> Link? I can't seem to find them...



It used to be here:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1225056848943&ev19=2:6

But now they are gone


----------



## Speedah

Thanks though! I can never seem to find these awesome deals when I look...


----------



## carolly88

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1230735617823&Special=S 

louboutin suede boots 37.5


----------



## authenticplease

Francaise Burgundy Suede in 39.5

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446193526&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1230743467042&ev19=1:1


----------



## authenticplease

Yotruche in 39.5 for $313. Stunning black ostrich....HURRY!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446193582&R=452504551579&P_name=Christian+Louboutin&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1230744279579


----------



## lulabee

Neimans has a pair of Astraqueens in a size 42. $360.00


----------



## redds888

authenticplease said:


> Yotruche in 39.5 for $313. Stunning black ostrich....HURRY!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1230744279579



i love these!!!!! too bad their gone!


----------



## BellaShoes

tuvili said:


> They're mine now  I was the only bidder the whole time!


 
Congrats! 

Saks.... 6 styles still up
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...T<>ast_id&ASSORTMENT<>ast_id=1408474399545537


----------



## authenticplease

Python 38.5   HURRY

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446193538&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709487&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1230745379678&ev19=1:1


----------



## authenticplease

All gone now!



BellaShoes said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Saks.... 6 styles still up
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...T<>ast_id&ASSORTMENT<>ast_id=1408474399545537


----------



## BellaShoes

^Wow! A lot of CL hunters on the prowl today!

The python are still up at Saks...38.5
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/...79678&ev19=1:1


----------



## redds888

most of the nice ones are gone!


----------



## redds888

scissor girl copper 10.5 still up
http://www.barneys.com/Scissor Girl/159016249,default,pd.html


----------



## pursemonkey

Just cancelled my order for the python slingbacks in a 38.5 - hurry!!
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1230747083421&ev19=1:1


----------



## amazigrace

I e-mailed her last night about several pair, and she e-mailed me back quickly. I don't know anything about VAT or shipping yet, though. As soon as she writes me back, I'll post it here.

http://www.pamjenkins.co.uk/downloads/SalesPricesAW2008.pdf


----------



## Speedah

I emailed her about shipping also. She told me it was 18 GBP- about thirty something dollars.


----------



## Speedah

Pony Camo Pigalle 37.5 with a $9.99 Starting bid:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## heat97

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VERY-PRIVE-SATIN-PUMPS-S-39_W0QQitemZ260338258779QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260338258779&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
obo $329 bin $499


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Wow, these are really cute!! Sz 36. Python New Simples BIN $799 (not sure why the auction states decollete's though.

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Speedah

Never seen these! Mad Rolando? 39.5/$9.99 starting

http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-MADE-CHR...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rainyjewels

^^the ones VB wears have the ankle strap loop in the back (see pic), she just removed the ankle straps.. so what she's saying about only VB has the other "custom" pair is false. i doubt hers is "custom made" - she probably just had those loops removed by a cobbler. the ankle strap version of the mad marys is rare, but not as rare as there only being 2 pairs in the world. i would know since i bought a pair myself. i hate sellers who exaggerate. gorgeous shoes, nonetheless 

silver glitter NPs, sz 40, BIN $999 - gorgeous!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## authenticplease

My SA has these on hold for me....PM me for his contact info if you are interested.

CL Triclo Wine Patent 37......super cheap $$ sale!


----------



## Swanky

Ladies!

People actually subscribe to this thread and get notified when there's new posts.  They are excited to log in to see the new deals you've posted only to see people talking about how they missed out, what else they got, etc. . . 
Please, leave the commentary out of this one thread.  



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Okay, wow
> I wrote this {see below} in bright red color in a larger font hoping to catch your attention . . .This thread is NOT for chatting y'all
> Talking about PMing people, asking how certain styles fit, etc. . . all _not_ suitable for this thread.
> There are over 13,000 posts in this thread alone - I'm comfortable guessing that maybe only 5,000 of them are truly posts that belong.
> Let me also remind you guys that there is NO buying/selling/trading here, this includes our Sales Associates.
> If this doesn't make sense to you please PM me, I can't help you guys manage this forum if you don't also help.


----------



## compulsivepurse

Seller has three purle babels 39.5, 37.5, 41 and other CLs:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MysteryShopper

Saks in Riverside Square Mall in Hackensack, NJ had 2 pairs of yellow Babels, size 36.5 earlier today. They are 50% off.


----------



## Stinas

VP - Size 39 
Good seller...fast shipping.  I bought from a couple times.
$157 w/23 Hours left.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...rms=algo=SI&its=I&itu=UCI&otn=15&po=LVI&ps=54


----------



## authenticplease

xx
no comments please


----------



## pursemonkey

Sz. 39.5 Black Noeudette Sandals from lovely PFer BIN $180 on Bonanzle!! Gah, I wish these were my size!!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/iluvmybags/items/CHRISTIAN_LOUBOUTIN_Noeudette_Sandals__Black_39_5


----------



## Alice1979

Saks Houston Galleria has the following in stock as of closing today. They open New Year's Day at 10 am. Please do not pm me for the prices because I don't remember from top of my head. They're additional 50% off. Cheers.

Fuxia suede C'est Moi 39
Ivory satin Champus 35
Burgundy Patent Framcaise 38.5
Magenta Sharka 37
Silver satin Lady Strass (? see pic) 35


----------



## Noegirl05

xxx
no comments please


----------



## authenticplease

36.5  $349OBO.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BOOTIE-SHOES-EU-36-5-US-6_W0QQitemZ220337838651QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220337838651&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Alice1979

Very Brode/Passementerie 37 40% off $754

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...od58380088&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## Azusa

orniron bootie $464.4 sz 35 at NM
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black/Gold Cotton Club 38.5 
starting $579
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

FYI these run TTS


----------



## authenticplease

Pink Horasling for $235.46BIN in size 36.5, 37. 37.5, 38...currently 35% off http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Shocking Pink Metallic Simples in 35.5 for $349 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shocking-Pink-Simple-Pump-Heel-35-5_W0QQitemZ310112781000QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item310112781000&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## authenticplease

Menorca in Blue Gingham 39 for $119 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/Girlish-Christian-Louboutin-Blue-Menorca-Espadrilles-39_W0QQitemZ200271819494QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200271819494&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Red leather Cork sandals for $213.45 BIN.....35% off in stores currently

36.5, 38, 38.5, 39 (There are also some without the 35% off so be careful when buying)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lovely-Christia...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lulabee

Black suede Decollete size 37. start bid $350.00
smf37035


----------



## beck77

Armadillo Black 10.5 $359
http://www.barneys.com/Armadillo/159016183,default,pd.html

Twistochat - Black Python 8.5 $439
http://www.barneys.com/Twistochat/159105141,default,pd.html

Scissor Girl - Bronze 8.5, 9, 10.5 $359
http://www.barneys.com/Scissor Girl/159016249,default,pd.html


----------



## authenticplease

Twistochat in leopard in 38 AND 38.5 for 40% off clearanace at NM

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## rdgldy

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...3866QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported
ernesta, size 36.5


----------



## rdgldy

fontanette, size 35, BIN $399
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...enameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported#ebayphotohosting


----------



## sophiae888

drapiday sz 6-7 magenta, bang bang brown bootie in sz 11, and francscios sz?
sa name is nadine she is in vegas store called the "shoe in" at the wynn.(702) 770-3460 
25 delivery charge but no tax, not may left since the sale started awhile ago they are at 75% off


----------



## Speedah

Lots o' good deals!

Black Kid O My Sling 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-CHRIS...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Pink Pailletes VP
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Burgundy Sharka 39.5 $324.99BIN OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Tan City Girls 40.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Brown Sigourney Booties 40.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Brown Patent Decollete 40.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Enjoy!


----------



## samina

Electric blue Rolando in 35.5
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-ROLANDO-ELECTRIC-BLUE-SUEDE-35-5-5_W0QQitemZ350145362076QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item350145362076&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## samina

*Purple Patent Ron Ron 37*

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Auth-Christia...14&_trkparms=72:1301|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## MsFrida

OMG I want to chop off my toes 

*Yellow Satin Lady Gres sz 39.5*

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200


----------



## BellaShoes

Drk Grey Simple 100 $229 sz39.5
http://www.barneys.com/Simple Pump/159016201,default,pd.html


----------



## BellaShoes

Footcandy Sz 40
$280
http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=PIGALLE100!LOU&csurl=%2Fistar%2Easp%3Fa%3D29%26manufacturer%3DLOU%26group%3DFL08%26
Pigalle 100 in Silver greasepaint!


----------



## rilokiley

Pewter New Simple, size 39, brand new.  BIN $299!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTH-CHRIST...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## BellaShoes

Black Satin VP's...lightly worn sz 39 Starting bid...$329... Same seller^
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## rilokiley

Leopard ponyhair Pigalle 100, size 39.5, slightly used.  BIN $299!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## authenticplease

Bronze Scissor Girl $359 in 10.5, 8.5, 9
http://www.barneys.com/Scissor%20Girl/159016249,default,pd.html

Armadillo in 10.5 for $319.

http://www.barneys.com/Armadillo/159016183,default,pd.html


Grey Lady Grant for $249. in 6.5, 8.5

http://www.barneys.com/Lady Grant/159016260,default,pd.html

GOOOOOO.....HURRY!


----------



## rdgldy

dominestrass, starting bid $149, only downside, seller has 0 feedback
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...4272QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported


----------



## shanni

The best sales assistant ever, Jenny Kate from the Arizona Saks called me a little while ago to tell me that she had in a gorgeous pair of Scissor Girls in black leather 38.5, too big for me but I hope a nice TPFer gets them......


----------



## authenticplease

Ribbon D'orsay in 37.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ribbon-dorsay-heels-sandals-shoes_W0QQitemZ270324897153QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item270324897153&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318 

Fontanete in Fuschia Suede 35  $399 BIN w/ Free Ship

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Fontanete-Suede-Prive-35-34-5-Heel_W0QQitemZ110332647399QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item110332647399&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318 

Yoyo Prive in 40.5 $399. BIN w/Free Ship

http://cgi.ebay.com/08-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-YOYO-PRIVE-SLINGBACK-PUMPS-SHOES_W0QQitemZ140292236035QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item140292236035&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318 

Metallic Purple Simples?(I think they are RonRons) in a 41 $399. BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NAPPA-SIMPLE-PUMPS-LEATHER-SHOES-41_W0QQitemZ350147812218QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item350147812218&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## authenticplease

Metallic Pewter New Simples in a 39 with $299. BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTH-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PEWTER-PLATFORM-PUMPS-39_W0QQitemZ250350903176QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250350903176&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318 

$339 BIN 38

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES-HEELS-BLACK-38-7-5_W0QQitemZ130278905714QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130278905714&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318 

Ernesta BLK patent t strap/peep toe 38.5 $150 Opening Bid

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Ernesta-Black-Patent-Shoes-38-5-8_W0QQitemZ300284198898QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item300284198898&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318 

Black Sueded 38.5 $150 opening bid

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Speedah

I know these are pricy but incredibly HTF (from what I hear):
Black Eugenies! 37.5 
http://www.barneys.com/Eugenie/159016290,default,pd.html

Purple Patent Simples 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-in-Box-Purp...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Silver Sometimes 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Electric Blue Satin VP 40 
http://cgi.ebay.com/08-CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## aeross

Wasn't someone looking for these in a 40 ? Blue Catwoman

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/christian-louboutin-shoes_W0QQitemZ300283998360QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item300283998360&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## samina

Savvysgal was looking!


----------



## samina

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gorgeous-Mage...14&_trkparms=72:1301|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Magenta Pigalles in a 41


----------



## surlygirl

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731

Astraqueens in 35 and 39, $360


----------



## pursemonkey

Quite a few styles back up on NM's site at 40% off!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?N=0&st=s&Ntt=louboutin&_requestid=12295


----------



## authenticplease

Free Ship at BG with code NEWTOBG

BG Scissor Girl Bronze 39

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod35090029&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=


Passementerie 42 &37.5 red

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod32270163&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=


Very Croise Lots of sizes

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod34300082&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=

Slingback Sharka 38.5

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod39840365&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=

Miss Gres Teal 38.5 at Barney&#8217;s

http://www.barneys.com/Miss%20Gres%20Zeppa/159016182,default,pd.html

Sharka 38.5 patent

http://www.barneys.com/Shakra%20Pump%2045/159016253,default,pd.html

Mauresmo 40 red

http://www.barneys.com/Mauresmo/159016124,default,pd.html


----------



## authenticplease

Metallic Gattica in 41.5 at Saks for cheap!

HURRY!

These are still full price at NM.....


----------



## Speedah

All these are ending in the next few hours!

Pewter Simple 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Pewter Sigourney Boot 6.5 (I assume a 36.5)
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Red Chiffon "Moulin Rouge" Heels (I can't remember the exact style) 38.5 $225!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BellaShoes

Beautiful, Oh My Sling (?) in creme.... 
$372 with an addtional 40% off! What a price!
sz 38.5
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## JetSetGo!

This seller is new, but the shoes are amazing!

Metallic Red Pigalle 100 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

She also has the Neon Orange Yoyo 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

(Different Seller)
Purple Patent New Simple 39 $499 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-in-Box-Purp...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## aeross

Who wanted Sometimes in silver ?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SILVER-LEATHER-PLATFORM-SANDALS_W0QQitemZ200293141495QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200293141495&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Are these lizard ?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISITIAN-LO...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318

A rare pair of 42's Caged Zeppa in Red

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rdgldy

not my size, sadly!


----------



## JetSetGo!

So much beautiful stuff from one of our own

all 40.5, starting Bid $99, with Free Shipping
including

Brown Patent Decollete
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Grey Flannel NP
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Sigourney Brown Laminiato 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318

City Girl in Luggage (_damn you, ban!_) 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Black Belle Bootie
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Oh, Gemruby! You are torturing me!!!!


----------



## Mai Britt

Speedah said:


> All these are ending in the next few hours!
> 
> Red Chiffon "Moulin Rouge" Heels (I can't remember the exact style) 38.5 $225!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-38-5-OR-8-5-RED-SHOES-USED-850-00_W0QQitemZ170289801132QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
 WHYYYYY can't she ship internationally?!!!! I looove these ..


----------



## aeross

Scissor Girls in Gold size 42
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Scissor-Girl-Platform-Sandal-42-12_W0QQitemZ130278828922QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130278828922&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Somebody please save me from these Minibouts 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

Pewter Simples 38.5 $319 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## aeross

Salopettes (sp?) 39.5 £220 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Gold-Shoes_W0QQitemZ120357865947QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item120357865947&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Christian...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## kaeleigh

I'm going to try and post this deal from my phone.
green sequience Decollett size 34.5 $425 and additional 30% off
Neiman Marcus Sawgrass mills. Ft Lauderdale.
they are in shoes but in the glass case top shelf.

okay they are on hold for one hour.
954-846-9777 Richard has them.


----------



## rdgldy

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-box-Christi...enameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported#ebayphotohosting

Sixties low heeled pump, BIN $325, size 38


----------



## authenticplease

Patent Lola 38 orange $299 BIN FREE SHIP

http://cgi.ebay.com/2008-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-patent-LOLA-Shoes-38-7-5_W0QQitemZ140292371594QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item140292371594&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Padrino BLk patent bootie 40

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PADRINO-BOOTIE-PATENT-40_W0QQitemZ260340833532QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260340833532&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Catwoman Baby Pink Satin 38 $600 BIN 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Christian-Louboutin-Heels_W0QQitemZ320329256176QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item320329256176&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

C&#8217;est Moi Teal Blue 36 $399 BIN


http://cgi.ebay.com/Teal-blue-suede-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-CEST-MOI-boots-36_W0QQitemZ250351333347QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250351333347&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

C&#8217;est Moi Fuschia Suede 36 $399 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fuschia-suede-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-CEST-MOI-boots-36_W0QQitemZ250351333331QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250351333331&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Yoyo Zeppa Raffia 38 $309. BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Yoyo-Zeppa-Raffia-Size-38-Used_W0QQitemZ180317887270QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item180317887270&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Catwoman Nude/Beige leather 38 $599 opening bid

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-Size-7-Euro-37-Nude-Leather_W0QQitemZ280299049619QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item280299049619&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


VP  Leopard hair 38 $259 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Leopard-Peep-Toe-Shoe-8-38_W0QQitemZ150319013159QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item150319013159&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## authenticplease

SOS Ring pump suedes on NM site for $360 in 36 & 36.5.....hurry!


----------



## authenticplease

Horatio Magenta patent 36 $339 BIN OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/695-NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Horatio-Sling-Patent-Pump_W0QQitemZ330298237246QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item330298237246&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## iimewii

Used VP Fushia 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Pink-Suede-Platform-Heels-Pumps-36_W0QQitemZ320328216818QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item320328216818&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## rilokiley

authenticplease said:


> VP  Leopard hair 38 $259 BIN
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Leopard-Peep-Toe-Shoe-8-38_W0QQitemZ150319013159QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item150319013159&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318




*Do not buy these*.  These were just determined to be fake


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Good catch rilo. I just posted those in the Fakes thread.


----------



## lulabee

authenticplease said:


> VP Leopard hair 38 $259 BIN
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Leopard-Peep-Toe-Shoe-8-38_W0QQitemZ150319013159QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item150319013159&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 Sorry double post.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Purple Suede Rolando 40 $629
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318
same seller that *fmd* got her Mad Marys from


----------



## dancer1

Foot candy has updated their sale.

Pigalle 100 (Silver) size 10 - $280

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...LOU&category=SAL&sortby=&numperpage=60&pos=0&

Other CLs available

Happy shopping!


----------



## Chins4

EB Catwoman 38.5 £304

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27346

Gold satin Rolando 37, starting bid £150

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318

Ring Lizard VP 37 BIN £460 (from one of our own!)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Cerina

Mushroom City has Yellow Pailette Pigalles in LOTS of sizes! They are very HTF, and I think they are stunning! And only BIN $369 
http://stores.ebay.com/Mushroom-And...tin_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZQ2d1QQfsubZ7QQftidZ2QQtZkm


----------



## authenticplease

These are all at Barneys.com!

Dickensera brown satin $229 6

http://www.barneys.com/Dickensera/159016016,default,pd.html

Twistochat Python 37 36.5 439.

http://www.barneys.com/Twistochat/159105142,default,pd.html


Sharka 9.5 $229.

http://www.barneys.com/Shakra%20Pump%2045/159016253,default,pd.html


Trottinette blk suede 8 $479.

http://www.barneys.com/Trottinette/159016223,default,pd.html


Sigourney Metallic 36.5 37.5

http://www.barneys.com/Sigourney/159016272,default,pd.html

Sigourney Peacock 36 

http://www.barneys.com/Sigourney/159016271,default,pd.html


----------



## aeross

From one of our own. A rare 42 Orniron

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/42-Christian-...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## aeross

Beige flat size 41 £ 149.55 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Beige-Peep-toe-Flats-41-9-5-10-US11_W0QQitemZ190277846181QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item190277846181&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Black Slingbacks, used 40

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## aeross

I wish I was a 39 for these flats. size 39 with studs £150 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-pumps_W0QQitemZ320329428755QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item320329428755&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## laureenthemean

20% off everything at leatherstuff.com (including all the Apple Leather Care).  Use code "Clearance."


----------



## sakura

Nude Triclo in 39.5 on NAP at 40% off - http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33790


----------



## aeross

Black Catwoman 37.5 BIN £399.99 will posr worldwide

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Pumps-Shoes-Sz-4-5-37-38-NEW_W0QQitemZ380094393962QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item380094393962&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## authenticplease

Eventa patent MJ in 36 and 37.5 for $402.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33449


----------



## authenticplease

New Simple leopard pumps in 41.5 for $474

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33776


----------



## JRed

For those looking for a lower heel -- 70mm NP in yellow patent, $399 OBO.

http://cgi.ebay.com/08-CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sakura

Peter emailed that a black patent Triclo is available in a 38!


----------



## tresjoliex

Fontanettes (sp) at NM the other day, in a small size. Troy, MI. Call to see if still available.


----------



## shaq91

*read our rules please!!!*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

shaq91 said:


> xxxxxxxxxxxxx


 
you can't promote your own auctions


----------



## Cerina

Posting your own auction is against the rules.. :excl:


----------



## lulabee

rentmeahandbag- has some deals on mis-matched sizes.


----------



## javaboo

Baby blue shimmer Clichy- $49.99 starting bid size 39

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...QQptZUSQ5fWomenQ5fsQ5fShoesQQsalenotsupported


----------



## lolitablue

Peach Very Noeud in 39 and 39.5 at 40% off from previous discounted price.  Will be 50% by Thursday.  NM @ Millenia Mall.  Please PM for info on SA.


----------



## samhainophobia

Cotton Clubs, 38.5, opening bid $579.xx -- http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-LOUBOUTIN-black-Cotton-Club-disco-wedges-38-5_W0QQitemZ290286315029QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item290286315029&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

ETA -- black patent Mad Mary, 36, BIN $869.99 -- http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## javaboo

Not sure if these were posted before but, less than 12 hours left and only $299 (bid). 

Pink Glitter No Prive size 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## JRed

Ponyhair and lizard Decollete, 37.5.  Wish it was in my size.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## samhainophobia

Back up on Barneys -- black Lady Grant, gray toecap. 8.5 -- http://www.barneys.com/Lady%20Grant/159016260,default,pd.html


----------



## Loubou Lady

Nude patent Triclos on Net-a-porter...39.5...$477
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33790


----------



## igormn

My NM SA is holding a few pairs of CLs. Pm me if interested.
1. Astraqueen in a 10.5 it is $359.40
2. Nuit D'ete in camel suede in 7, $359.40
3. Drapiday grey suede in 7 also $359.40


----------



## corsie

i21.ebayimg.com/03/i/001/28/44/21a3_12.JPG

Sz 36, BIN 399!


----------



## rdgldy

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&item=280299514174&viewitem=&salenotsupported
teal patent ronrons, size 40 BIN $320


----------



## igormn

igormn said:


> My NM SA is holding a few pairs of CLs. Pm me if interested.
> 1. Astraqueen in a 10.5 it is $359.40
> 2. Nuit D'ete in camel suede in 7, $359.40
> 3. Drapiday grey suede in 7 also $359.40



Sorry, forgot to mention these:

4. Sigourney, electric blue 8.5, cajole brown 70mm[/quote]

5. Fontanette blue snake $476 in 6.5


----------



## laureenthemean

Black suede Pretty Woman, size 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...5157&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## Stinas

Army Pony Pigalle - Size 37.5
i19.ebayimg.com/04/i/001/23/7a/b1e7_1.JPG

Triclo d'Orsay  -Red - Size 39
i7.ebayimg.com/05/i/001/27/21/f2df_1_sbl.JPG


----------



## Stinas

Rolande - Black - Size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Rolando - Beige Patent - Size 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Lady Gres - Pewter - Size 37 **TPFer**
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## sakura

Black leather Declic (100mm) in a 36 from a TPF-er - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160308133414


----------



## BellaShoes

Wow...one of our own is cleaning house!!!! Not good for those of us in the CCLO

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/manittas

All of the auctions are BIN or BO!!!

Black Kid Decollete Sz 39.5 $425
Brown Suede Bruges Sz 38.5 $325
Oh My Slings/ Python Sz 39 $550
Coral Materna Sz 39 $225


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Whipsnake alert!! Of course it is a 39. 799BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rilokiley

I just got off the phone with CL HK.  The SA said they have around 30 styles on sale.  They are all about 50% off.  She didn't want to list them all, but these are the ones I know for sure they have:

- yellow laminato Pigalle 100
- pink patent Pigalle (not sure of the heel height)
- pink paillete Pigalle
- green paillete Pigalle
- blue paillete Pigalle
- brown glittart VP
- blue glittart VP (no 36.5 or 37 though)
- a lot of ankle boots

They don't have: purple or red laminato Pigalle 100, any Ron Rons, any Simples, any Decollete, any Declics

You can reach them at 852 2118 0016.


----------



## YaYa3

thank you for the info, *rilo!*  how sweet.

edit:  so sorry ... wrong thread.


----------



## niccig

Do you know what styles they had in blue suede?  I need to get to work on my rainbow.


----------



## sakura

Tiger Patent NP in a 37 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=290286444016


----------



## javaboo

Was someone looking for these? Forgot but beige greasepaint yoyo 85 - size 41 - $279.99 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/5950-CHRISTIAN-...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318


Pony Hair Giffare Print size 38 - $350 starting bid but seller has no feedback
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## javaboo

Used Beige Patent Rolandos size 37 but user put heel pads to make them fit for a 36 - starting $99.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/690-LOUBOUTIN-R...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lilgooseberry

rilokiley said:


> I just got off the phone with CL HK.  The SA said they have around 30 styles on sale.  They are all about 50% off.  She didn't want to list them all, but these are the ones I know for sure they have:
> 
> - yellow laminato Pigalle 100
> - pink patent Pigalle (not sure of the heel height)
> - pink paillete Pigalle
> - green paillete Pigalle
> - blue paillete Pigalle
> - brown glittart VP
> - blue glittart VP (no 36.5 or 37 though)
> - a lot of ankle boots
> 
> They don't have: purple or red laminato Pigalle 100, any Ron Rons, any Simples, any Decollete, any Declics
> 
> You can reach them at 852 2118 0016.



the pink patent pigalles are the lower heel ones.

ON peddar may have more styles than the boutiques as they carry different stock.


----------



## lilgooseberry

Menorca Wedges size 40

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=170291965363


----------



## rainyjewels

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Nude-Red-Patent-Very-Prive-39-5_W0QQitemZ200295526636QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200295526636&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

nude patent VPs with red toe, sz 39.5, BIN $899


----------



## pursemonkey

Bronze New Simples on Saks Sz. 35 $208.45!!
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1231169091302&ev19=1:1


----------



## baglover1973

patent mary jane size 37 $471 on NM.com
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...parentId=cat980731&icid=src_Sale+Silo+Landing


----------



## sakura

pursemonkey said:


> Bronze New Simples on Saks Sz. 35 $208.45!!
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1231169091302&ev19=1:1



Pewter now available in 39.5.


----------



## sakura

Lots of shoes now available on NM!  No extra 40% off though.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com:80/common/store/catalog/templates/ET1.jhtml?No=0&N=145&st=s&va=t


----------



## gemibebe

rilokiley said:


> I just got off the phone with CL HK.  The SA said they have around 30 styles on sale.  They are all about 50% off.  She didn't want to list them all, but these are the ones I know for sure they have:
> 
> - yellow laminato Pigalle 100
> - pink patent Pigalle (not sure of the heel height)
> - pink paillete Pigalle
> - green paillete Pigalle
> - blue paillete Pigalle
> - brown glittart VP
> - blue glittart VP (no 36.5 or 37 though)
> - a lot of ankle boots
> 
> They don't have: purple or red laminato Pigalle 100, any Ron Rons, any Simples, any Decollete, any Declics
> 
> You can reach them at 852 2118 0016.



Thank you so much *rilo* for the info! Yellow laminato sounds very interesting!  I wonder if anyone can provide a pic?  

I also wonder if they have the knee high boots on sale.  By the way, is it a rule that anything exotic will NEVER be on sale?  TIA!


----------



## sakura

*gemibebe*, not sure about the boutiques but the department stores have had them on sale.  Definitely Nordstrom and Bergdorf have, and maybe Neimans too.


----------



## heat97

sakura said:


> Lots of shoes now available on NM! No extra 40% off though.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com:80/common/store/catalog/templates/ET1.jhtml?No=0&N=145&st=s&va=t


 
yea i saw that-- figures no 40% off.


----------



## lilgooseberry

CL hk have tinas on sale, purple and black


----------



## tuvili

tresjoliex said:


> Fontanettes (sp) at NM the other day, in a small size. Troy, MI. Call to see if still available.



Gone


----------



## rilokiley

black leather Mad Mary, size 35, brand new.  Starting bid $69.99!


http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


edit: fixed size.  thanks *jimmy*!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

rilo - The auction states 35, not 36. Still HTF though!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

No prob rilo!!

Small feet people are starting to get love! Maybe they heard our complaints? lol

Ernesta plateau 35 Starting bid 150

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Ugh!!! I want these so bad, must keep focus! Nude VP pailette 36

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Don't see these too often...

Leopard Rolando 38 BIN 779

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

If only these were Leopard! 

Camo 120 Pigalle BIN 459 Sz 35 & 35.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/720-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rilokiley

More deals for small-footed ladies, but too small for me! ush:

Camel (seller states Nude but looks camel to me) patent Decollete, size 35.5, used.  Starting bid $9.99!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## samhainophobia

Have we seen these?  Python, 37.5, with that color variegation that everyone's so crazy about.  $999 OBO -- http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-EXOTIC-PYTHON-PUMPS-Sz-37-5_W0QQitemZ120359330432QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120359330432&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

Sorry if already posted.

ETA -- I think these may have been posted before, but they're bloody gorgeous.  Silver python Yoyo, 38.5, $349 BIN.  Someone NEEDS to buy these. -- http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-CHRIST...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Speedah

Super, super rare Decolzep in Orange Patent/Silver 39.5 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

These are my favorite shoes of all time (have them in black), wish they were my size.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Croc anyone?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1307


----------



## ylime

Neiman Marcus Last Call at the Fashion Outlets in Primm, NV had:
- pink rhinestone cowboy boots (the ones designed for Dita Von Teese) $800ish
- Decollete green pailette 36 $425
- striped peep toe flats 38 & 37 $280

With an additional 30% off.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

NGG has Steva's in a 38.5. Wasn't someone looking for these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## mnollkamper

Found some $399 Activas on eBay - size 39.5 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130278965909


----------



## letsgoshopping

These are way cool

Printed Oh My Slingbacks size 38.5
From a super sweet tPFer (who has been MIA...where did MPA go????)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


*Jet's* wedding shoes!!!!!!!!!!
Neon pink patent yoyos size 38.5 BIN $225
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


And L&A's holy grail shoes for the small footed ladies (size 35.5)
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Mushroom City has a bunch of cute shoes up in various sizes:

Pink patent yoyo zeppas
only $305
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

And my fav. green glitter Simples (would be MINE if they had my size)
only $311
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kuromi-chan

black leather scissor girls, 37.5, BIN $299.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## tuvili

Tiny Feet Alert!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

I'd bid if they were bigger!!!


----------



## Bitstuff

Nude (or pink) Catwomen, size 37:
http://cgi.ebay.ie/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-Size-7-Euro-37-Nude-Leather_W0QQitemZ280299049619QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item280299049619&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1301|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318 

Seller has 0 feedback, if you're uncomfortable with that then you can just look at the pretty pictures!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Patent Ron Ron 37.5 $365 starting, $400 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## pursemonkey

Black Ariella Python Ankle Boot Sz. 37 on NM's site for $700
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## BagsR4Me

CL Slingback (size 8.5) NM - $349

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...od60860009&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## rilokiley

Someone get these!!

Cream patent Mad Mary, size 36, brand new.  Starting bid $400 or BIN $700!


http://cgi.ebay.com/STUNNING-CHRIST...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## yslalice

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat211103cat211105cat221007
c'est moi booties, black leather, 37
$387


----------



## purse_fanatic

Louboutin sandals 38  BIN $24.99, they have been worn though.

http://cgi.ebay.com/designer-CHRIST...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## savvysgirl

Gold privatita - Size 38.5 - £300.75

http://www.netaporter.com/product/27345


----------



## Wilmie

C'est Moi 40 in black $371

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat211103cat211105cat221007


----------



## amazigrace

A good deal on these adorable passmules! Someone really needs these. Size 40 - hot pink.

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...OU&category=SAL&sortby=&numperpage=12&pos=12&


----------



## canismajor

HTF & Adorable!

Stevas
39.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...QQptZUSQ5fWomenQ5fsQ5fShoesQQsalenotsupported


----------



## laureenthemean

Silver Tinata, size 36 (slingback version of Hi Tina)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...199&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_999wt_688


----------



## evolkatie

These are in bad shape but they are exotic. Maybe a cobbler can clean it up?
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ebayBAGS

Scissor Girls- $375 starting, $450 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

Drapiday $350 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Armadillos $349 
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

Rolandos Beige Patent $113 as of now (but slightly used)
http://cgi.ebay.com/690-LOUBOUTIN-R...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## poshchick

UK ebay - Cabaret - Size 6.5UK - buy it now only £175!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Cabaret-Swarovski-Crystal-Heels_W0QQitemZ260343094954QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item260343094954&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## igormn

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...od60880006&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731
Size 8 and 8.5


----------



## ceseeber

US Ebay - gold and black cotton club, size 38.5, 16 hours left, currently at $579

Sorry I can't post the link, my Iphone has room for improvement


----------



## Chins4

Natural python Bloody Mary's sz40 BIN £500 (approx $740)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## pursemonkey

Astraqueens Sz. 37 on NM for $403! GO!!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.barneys.com/Bloody%20Mary/159105143,default,pd.html
Black Bloody Mary's
Size 11
$549


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.barneys.com/Nuit%20d+Ete/159016110,default,pd.html
Nuit d'Ete - Tobacco 
Size 7
 $349.00


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.bobellisshoes.com/christ...ngreywatersnakesidezipdoubleplatformboot.aspx






Size 6,7,8,8.5,9,10    $997.50



http://www.bobellisshoes.com/christianlouboutinaltadamabrnbgewatersnakedbplatform.aspx





Size 7 only,  $497.50


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...utin-cl-u-apolonia100-shoes/7409?colour=black





 size 39 EU, ($563.88 US excl. VAT)


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...outin-cl-u-trottinette-shoes/4957?colour=grey





size 37 EU  $482.58 US excl. VAT)


----------



## beck77

Saks Sales but not more additional 50% off 
There are Miss Dina Sandals, Scissor Girl Metallic Peep-Toe Platforms & Twistochat Point-Toe Slingbacks.
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1231340558486&Special=S

Neiman Sales - Quite alot of shoes available 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/common/store/catalog/templates/ET1.jhtml?N=145&st=s


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Nude Zippette Sz 7. $409, no extra 50%

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1231347378943&ev19=1:57


----------



## iluvmybags

*BONANZLE DEAL!!*

Christian Louboutin Marylin San Nappa Black Sandals 
gently worn
Size 37.5             
$160.00 OBO    
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/gooddog/items/Christian_Louboutin_Marylin_San_Nappa_Black_Sandals_37_5 

***Upcoming Bonanza**  *10% off the seller's entire Booth!
Saturday, 1/10/09 at 12 pm PST!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

javaboo said:


> Baby blue shimmer Clichy- $49.99 starting bid size 39
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:13|39:1|240:1318


 
^Gone....



Purple Ron Ron sz 39.5 BIN$399
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## goodmornin

Lots of shoes on NM Last Call online!!

Crepe Satin Peeptoe Red Sz 38 $850-->$383!!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731

Brown Sigourney Size 38.5 $464
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731

Twistochat Sz 38.5 $371
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731

Passamenterie Pump Black and Rouge Sz 38.5 $403
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731


----------



## BagsR4Me

Sigourney Padded Bootie (size 8.5)

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697cat295635


----------



## iluvmybags

NIB PEEP TOE HEELS 
SZ. 38             
$299.00 OBO

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ashl...IAN_LOUBOUTIN_PEEP_TOE_HEELS_AUTHENTIC_SZ__38


----------



## BagsR4Me

Leopard-Print Pumps (size 8)

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697cat295638


----------



## Speedah

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...od42660018&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731

40.5/Brown Suede Yoyos

If only a different color...


----------



## BellaShoes

Barneys SF has a few CL's left on their deep sales rack....

The Bronze Scissor Girls 39, 39.5 and 40 $3XX were the most interesting.....


----------



## pursemonkey

One evening only Bonanzle Bonanza -
Sz. 39.5 Black Noeudette Sandals only *$144*!!!!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/iluvmybags/items/CHRISTIAN_LOUBOUTIN_Noeudette_Sandals__Black_39_5


----------



## canismajor

*Green* IOWA Mary Jane
40.5
Start 399.99
BIN 419.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...QQptZUSQ5fWomenQ5fsQ5fShoesQQsalenotsupported


----------



## rilokiley

Python New Simples, size 36, brand new.  Starting bid $499.99, BIN $649.99.

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318



please buy these before I do.


----------



## BellaShoes

Orange Graffiti Pigalle $479 Size 39.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## BellaShoes

Giraffe Pony Hair VP's (Gently Worn) Sz 39 Bidding at $259...so pretty!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## BellaShoes

Magenta Horatio Slings.... Oh the color!
Sz 39.5
BIN $329!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG!

BNIB Roccia Whipsnake VP's Sz 39
(are you kidding me!!!!!)
$799

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318

I MUST SIGN OFF eBAY


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Small feet alert!! Red Patent clichy! 34.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.josephstores.com/shoe-item.asp?action=ADD&item=CLOU103&skip=&viewall=Y






size 6,  $198.99

http://www.josephstores.com/shoe-item.asp?action=ADD&item=CLOU601&skip=&viewall=Y





size 10,  $457.99

http://www.josephstores.com/shoe-item.asp?action=ADD&item=CL403&skip=&viewall=Y





size 6.5, 7.5, 8.5,  $324.99

http://www.josephstores.com/shoe-item.asp?action=ADD&item=CLOU006&skip=&viewall=Y





size 6.5,  $179.99


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lovely shoes from a lovely tPFer

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Joli-Slide-Pink-NIB-Size-39_W0QQitemZ270327354384QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item270327354384&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## sakura

Pink greasepaint NP in a 37 on BG - http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com:80/s...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat271001


----------



## rilokiley

omg omg omg

Ivory python Jaws, size 40, gently used.  Starting bid $1, BIN $799!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

*
SOMEONE GET THESE!!!*


----------



## MsFrida

Yellow Very Noeud sz39 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-VERY-NOEUD-Peep-Satin-Bow-Shoes-39_W0QQitemZ360122330345QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item360122330345&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A3%7C294%3A200


----------



## Alice1979

Oh my sling? Size 40.5

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...od48480020&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## lv_luva

Cute patent flats 39 BIN $195

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## amazigrace

Altadamaeel-eelskin platform peep pump, size 37.5. Gorgeous!

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...=/istar.asp?a=29&manufacturer=LOU&group=FL08&


----------



## BellaShoes

amazigrace said:


> Altadamaeel-eelskin platform peep pump, size 37.5. Gorgeous!
> 
> http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...=/istar.asp?a=29&manufacturer=LOU&group=FL08&


 

$480.... what a deal!


----------



## rilokiley

Purple laminato Simple 85, size 41, brand new.  BIN $299!


http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## surlygirl

Grey suede Drapiday, 38.5, $359.

http://www.barneys.com/Drapiday/159016187,default,pd.html


----------



## pursemonkey

Sz. 41 Black Suede Yoyo $259!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## Alice1979

Black suede yoyo size 41, 259 from 575

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...od42660018&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## noah8077

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


Size 39.5  White Declic 100
I want someone to scoop these up and dye them an amazing color!


----------



## lhasa

Green satin peep toes, size 37

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## amazigrace

Hurry! Size 37, $488, grey very passementerie!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Leopard helmuts 37 $399 lightly loved.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Chins4

Cute red satin sandals 37.5 BIN $399

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## poshchick

Absolutely gorgeous!! 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gorgeous-Christian-Louboutin-Bronze-Sequin-Helmut-Shoes_W0QQitemZ280300469339QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item280300469339&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## javaboo

My SA in Canada has these on sale. All prices in CAD and they ship outside of Canada. Please PM me for contact info if interested.

Forever Tina (black) size 36 - $950 (about $840 USD from xe)
Bourges 85 (black leather) size 35 - $885 (about $750 USD from xe)
Babel 85 (grey suede) size 36 - $837 (about $709 USD from xe)
JS boot size 36 - $650 (about $551 USD from xe)


----------



## carlinha

burgundy glittart numero prive, 38, $399 with 18 hours left

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## carlinha

yellow satin joli noued, 38.5, BIN $299

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...66:3|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:16|294:100


----------



## laureenthemean

Kubrik Pigalle 120, size 35
http://cgi.ebay.com/995-CHRISTIAN-L...kparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318#ht_3572wt_758


----------



## Cerina

Python Clutch, BIN $439 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-CHRISTIAN-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Cerina

Red multicolor python slides, lower heel and older style - but love the colors!
Size 40, BIN $199 Free shipping
http://cgi.ebay.com/red-pink-snakes...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Cerina

*Someone please buy these, what a steal!!  *
Brown/copper NP size 39, BIN $299 OBO!
From a TPFer
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## carlinha

nude/gold architek, 38.5, $399

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Cerina

*Wedding shoes*, will fit a size 7 (though size 36). Recommended UK seller. Have never seen these before, and they are gorgeous! Can someone provide more information? (Maybe in the chat thread) 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...rkparms=algo=CRX&its=S%2BI&itu=UCI%2BSI&otn=3


----------



## rilokiley

Olive green satin Rolando, size 36.5, brand new.  BIN $325!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


Grey suede Declic, size 36.5, brand new.  BIN $420!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## carlinha

rilokiley said:


> Olive green satin Rolando, size 36.5, brand new.  BIN $325!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ROLANDO-SHOES-NEW-36-5-6_W0QQitemZ110335702516QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item110335702516&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> 
> Grey suede Declic, size 36.5, brand new.  BIN $420!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Declic-120-Suede-Pumps-36-5_W0QQitemZ270327894106QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item270327894106&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318



you beat me to the declics!  they are stunning!

rose gold VP, 38, BIN $599 from one of our own
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rilokiley

from a very lovely TPFer...

Black kid Pigalle 100, size 35, brand new.  Starting bid $499.99, BIN $539.99!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


Seller also has a few other gorgeous CL's (fuchsia suede Declic, grey suede Ariella Talon booties, etc)


----------



## ylime

Black suede C'est Moi 38.5 BIN $399.95
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318

Fuxia suede VP 36 BIN $450 (currently $160) - please note the tear!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318

Black patent Joli Noeud D'rosay 40 BIN $349
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318

Rose Gold VP 40 BIN $399
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318

Black Nappa Declic 36 BIN $400 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318

Tiger No. Prive 37 BIN $379 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290286444016&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

Nude Privatita 39 BIN $299
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280300118655&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

Striped flats 37.5 BIN $199
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200

Silver Somtimes 36 BIN $325
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318

Older style brown Louboutin boots 38.5 BIN $350
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## ylime

Champagne Scissor Girl 39 BIN $399
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1308

*Black satin Very Noeud 38 BIN $399!*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318

Tortoise VP 40.5 BIN $399 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-CHRIST...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## sakura

Hot pink satin Lady Gres!

2 in a 36.5 - http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem AND http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

38.5 - http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

All at $699


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Silver Greasepaint Joli Noeud 41

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.distractionsaspen.com/shop/shopping.php?pr_id=1176
$175
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








http://www.distractionsaspen.com/shop/shopping.php?pr_id=1332
$223.75





http://www.distractionsaspen.com/shop/shopping.php?pr_id=1432
$236.25


----------



## madamefifi

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Lady-Gres-Shoes-Sz40-10-Black-Lthr_

Slightly worn black leather Lady Gres size 40!

Starting bid $102!!


----------



## niccig

Black patent Sock mary janes 37, BIN $399

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-PATENT-SOCK-MARYJANE-ROUNDTOE-PUMPS-37_W0QQitemZ390012713244QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item390012713244&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


Nude sock mj, 35.5, $399 BIN $489
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NUDE-SOCK-MARY-JANE-SHOES-35-5_W0QQitemZ370140082118QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item370140082118&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50

Seems like someone was looking for these.


----------



## Speedah

For you guys with the smaller feet!

NIB Black/Blue heels $180 BIN 36/35.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hZ022QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

Black/White 36.5/37 BIN for $55!!!  If only they were my size!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262


----------



## JetSetGo!

Champagne Satin Armadillo Size 39.5, $.99 starting (with reserve) 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Chins4

Super-T sz39 BIN £300 (approx $460) OBO!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Lynn12

*Blue Glit**tart VP size 37.5 - BIN ~ $684  *
*GORGEOUS!!!! *

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...320330823879&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1

*



*

(from a friendly tPFer)


----------



## surlygirl

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731

size 35, black patent Very Croise, $356

more ...

size 38.5, red satin Passementerie, $506

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731

size 41, black suede Nuit Dete, $403

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## shopalot

Not shoes but a nice croc clutch!

http://www.distractionsaspen.com/shop/shopping.php?pr_id=1115


----------



## samhainophobia

Black greasepaint Simples with thick heel, new, 37.  I am a 36.5, otherwise these would now belong to me .  $334.99 BIN -- http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Simple-Pump-100-Sz-37-550_W0QQitemZ230317570489QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item230317570489&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

Red patent Simples (NGG), 38.5, opening bid $399.99 -- http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

ETA -- or red patent Simple 70 from mushroomcity, also 38.5, BIN $399.99 -- http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## sakura

Barneys at $359 and they're currently in stock!

Pewter Scissor Girl in 38.5 - http://www.barneys.com/Scissor Girl/159016250,default,pd.html
Bronze Scissor Girl in 39 - http://www.barneys.com/Scissor Girl/159016249,default,pd.html


----------



## pursemonkey

Eel Skin Altadamas Sz. 37.5 $480 on Footcandy
http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...=F&category=SAL&sortby=&numperpage=12&pos=72&


----------



## cllover

Lookie what I found, ladies with small feet!!!  Mine aren't quite small enough for *Red Patent Clichys 34.5*; otherwise, I'd snag them 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-red-patent-clichy-100-heels-34-5-4_W0QQitemZ330299366836QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item330299366836&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## lhasa

I think I'm right - Catwoman?  39.5, $89 starting bid:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

PM if you are interested. From my SA.
I just wanted to let you all know I still have a scissor girl, black in size 41 for $178.95. Also a Gattaca in pewter, size 39 for $174.95. They were marked down more so let me know if anyone is interested. Thanks!


----------



## carlinha

pigalle 120 bronze karung (type of lizard?), 37.5, $549

soooo beautiful!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## carlinha

beautiful lavender sling back shoes (don't know style), 38.5, BIN $189.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## carlinha

black satin slingback, 38.5, $BIN 249

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## gheaden

jimmyshoogirl said:


> PM if you are interested. From my SA.
> I just wanted to let you all know I still have a scissor girl, black in size 41 for $178.95. Also a Gattaca in pewter, size 39 for $174.95. They were marked down more so let me know if anyone is interested. Thanks!



PM'd you. TIA


----------



## archygirl

jimmyshoogirl said:


> PM if you are interested. From my SA.
> I just wanted to let you all know I still have a scissor girl, black in size 41 for $178.95. Also a Gattaca in pewter, size 39 for $174.95. They were marked down more so let me know if anyone is interested. Thanks!


 
PM'd you, TIA!


----------



## sakura

Silver greasepaint pigalle (100mm) in 40 for $280 at Foot Candy!

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...LOU&category=SAL&sortby=&numperpage=60&pos=0&


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

These are super cute! I so wish these were my size!!
Pink greasepaint NPs 38.5 starting bid $249.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Bagzilla

jimmyshoogirl said:


> PM if you are interested. From my SA.
> I just wanted to let you all know I still have a scissor girl, black in size 41 for $178.95. Also a Gattaca in pewter, size 39 for $174.95. They were marked down more so let me know if anyone is interested. Thanks!



Thanks for the tip! PM'd you.


----------



## techie81

Fuschia Declics 120mm, 35, $699 ... TPFer!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

Black kid Pigalle 120, size 39.5, $649 (from a tPFer)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50#ht_500wt_703


----------



## ylime

*A Steal!*

Pink satin d'orsay (looks to be an older style), 40. BIN $95!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## ylime

Was someone looking for these?

Yellow graffiti Pigalle 120 36.5 BIN $350 (but seller's in Australia)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## iimewii

Red Suede Declic 38 $400

http://cgi.ebay.com/Chrisitan-Louboutin-Declic-Red-Suede-Pump-38_W0QQitemZ170293139557QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item170293139557&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A200


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=VERY-CROISE!LOU&csurl=%2Fistar%2Easp%3Fa%3D29%26dept%3DF%26manufacturer%3DLOU%26category%3DSAL%26sortby%3D%26numperpage%3D36%26pos%3D0%26
Black VERY-CROISE  size 8.5 ($387.50)


----------



## LaDonna

Black Patent Horatio (I think) sz42 $350 bin

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...rkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318#ht_716wt_909

Black Patent Padrino sz 40 $360 bin

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-CHRIS...kparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318#ht_1278wt_909


----------



## LaDonna

These are different. Starting bid $165 sz 37.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Brown Suede Decolette sz 41 $349.99 bin

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...rkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318#ht_999wt_909


----------



## kaeleigh

I did check all to make sure they didn't say out of stock.

http://www.barneys.com/Scissor%20Girl/159016249,default,pd.html
Scissor Girl - Bronze ($359) size 9.5

http://www.barneys.com/Bretelle Strass/159016212,default,pd.html
Bretelle Strass - Black  ($399) size 6.5, 7.5, 9.5

http://www.barneys.com/Bretelle/159016214,default,pd.html
Bretelle - Navy  ($269) size 6

http://www.barneys.com/Drapiday/159016187,default,pd.html
Drapiday - Heather Coal  ($359)  size 8.5, 11    

http://www.barneys.com/Drapiday/159016186,default,pd.html
Drapiday - Black  ($359) size 10.5, 11

http://www.barneys.com/Sigourney/159016272,default,pd.html
Sigourney - Lilac  ($409) size 10.5   I love these!!

http://www.barneys.com/Nuit d+Ete/159016109,default,pd.html
Nuit d'Ete - Black ($349) size 11

http://www.barneys.com/Chaperon/159016226,default,pd.html
Chaperon - Black  ($399) size 8.5

http://www.barneys.com/Twistochat/159105142,default,pd.html
Twistochat - Ivory  ($439) size 7

http://www.barneys.com/Lady Grant/159016260,default,pd.html
Lady Grant - Black ($249) size 8.5

http://www.barneys.com/Lady Grant/159016294,default,pd.html
Lady Grant - Beige / Red  ($249) size 6


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=TROTTINETTE!LOU&csurl=%2Fistar%2Easp%3Fa%3D29%26dept%3DF%26manufacturer%3DLOU%26category%3DSAL%26sortby%3D%26numperpage%3D36%26pos%3D0%26
TROTTINETTE Black booties. ($597.50 ) size 10.5


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...2500088&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=
C'est Moi Black ($371) size 36.5


----------



## laureenthemean

White Cage Zeppa, size 38, BIN $149
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-CHRIS...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Speedah

37.5 Copper Sequin Pumps $416!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731

40.5 Red Crepe VPs (Can't remember style name) $383!!!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731

Someone buy the red ones so I don't!...my HGs are within reach and I must stay strong...

These are ending in 15 minutes! HURRY! Green patent wedge 39.5 (I assume) only $36!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200295717062&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010


----------



## javaboo

Black leather Ginevra Boots size 39: $600 bid, $875 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-In-Box-Chri...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

open clics ... size 39 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Christian-Louboutin-Patent-Leather-Pumps_W0QQitemZ280301299676QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item280301299676&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## archygirl

jimmyshoogirl said:


> PM if you are interested. From my SA.
> I just wanted to let you all know I still have a scissor girl, black in size 41 for $178.95. Also a Gattaca in pewter, size 39 for $174.95. They were marked down more so let me know if anyone is interested. Thanks!


 
I scored the Gattaca, THANKS!!!! jimmyshoogirl!


----------



## gheaden

Returned a pair of Purple patent Sharki to Saks Riverside, NJ.  They cost about $380.


----------



## singtong

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Christian...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

these are so cute!!! and cheap, i'd have them if they were my size!!! 

by the way UK 7 = 40


----------



## singtong

by the way UK7 = 40


----------



## authenticplease

Black leather studded peep toe 40.5 for $340.99 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-Peep-Toe-Pumps-640-Sz-40-5_W0QQitemZ390023287384QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item390023287384&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Black patent Simples size 41 $24.99 opening bid

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## authenticplease

These are sooooo cute, low HH but need VERY minor TLC.....replace heel taps and repair leather from nick....but $89. BIN.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/So-stunning-Louboutin-Heels-39-1-2-Shoes-Authentic_W0QQitemZ270328740307QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item270328740307&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## javaboo

Bronze python yoyo 85 bid @ $189 size 39.5 but not sure if its new or used
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...QQptZUSQ5fWomenQ5fsQ5fShoesQQsalenotsupported

Beige Mad Mary size 36 bid @ $400
http://cgi.ebay.com/STUNNING-CHRIST...QQptZUSQ5fWomenQ5fsQ5fShoesQQsalenotsupported


----------



## archygirl

City Girls 40.5, from tPFer!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Chins4

A friendly TPFer is cleaning house! Check out the gorgeous colour on this python!

*Pink/beige python Oh My Sling size 39.5 $500*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=320329397449


*Champagne Chiffon & Satin Ambrosina size 40 $500*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=320329398276


----------



## ronsdiva

The same great TPF'er also has these

Rose Gold VP's in  a 40...my size but must resist...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## bambolina

Silver Paillette Pigalle 36.5 Current Bid EUR 99.00

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180318818301


----------



## babypie

*NP BLUE SUEDE SZ 40 $549/BIN$585 
*

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-LOUBOUTIN-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## babypie

^^ Even better, here they are for *$399 Sz 40 Blue Suede NP*


http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rdgldy

neurons, size 6.5, black suede, BIN $499
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...2415QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported


----------



## laureenthemean

Pewter VP size 37.5, $699 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/redg...re_CHRISTIAN_LOUBOUTIN_Pewter_Very_Prive_37_5


----------



## authenticplease

Graffitti flats in 35 $98. opening bid

http://cgi.ebay.com/FAB-NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Graffitti-Logo-SHOES-35-nr_W0QQitemZ350152058207QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item350152058207&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Raffaluv

Fuchsia C'est Moi $399 - Sz 39.5


http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

and orange passmules $399 from one of our own  I've always been sooo in love with neon!!  Sz 38

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## b00mbaka

Rose Gold VPs - Size 40 
BIN $399 but 2 hrs left & no bids, so possibly $350:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=400022168171


----------



## rilokiley

Nude crepe and black lace Moonbow, size 36, brand new.  BIN $600

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Christian-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## surlygirl

*Cusp at Tyson's Corner* in McLean, VA has

*blush/nude mouches* (sp) - size 39.5 at least, maybe more. Very pretty for $5xx. Most sale items are an additional 50% off, not sure about the CLs. They also had a pair of

*purple patent t-straps - coxinelle*? Those were about $4xx. Size 36.5 or 37.5 on display. Nice shade of purple!

Sorry I don't have more details, but the SAs are all 12 and with bad attitudes. LOL! I'm only slightly kidding. Still worth a call if you're interested in either of those styles.


----------



## rilokiley

Black leather Scissor Girl, size 39.5, gently used.  BIN $199!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

lovely!
Tournicoti 37 Natural Lizard & Canvas
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.barneys.com/Dickensera/1...style&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=shopstyle08






 size 6, 6.5, and 9  ($229)


----------



## laureenthemean

Black Dickensera 100, size 38, starting bid $225
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Bronze (?) lace/bead/sequin Passmule, size 37.5, starting bid $125
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-CHRIS...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rilokiley

Nude patent Very Prive w/ gold tip, size 38.5, gently used.  BIN $459!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


*SOMEONE GET THESE!!!!!*


----------



## rilokiley

Dark green velvet Biba, size 41, gently used.  BIN $175!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318



Pink satin rhinestone slingbacks (not sure of style name), size 38.5, gently used.  Starting bid $200

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## ylime

Tiger patent Pretty Woman boots 37/7 $369 BIN 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## authenticplease

Matchesfashion.com has a sale and there are several styles of CLs included.....enter code PRIVATESALE08 at checkout for an additional 30% off, also VAT is deducted if item is shipped to US.


----------



## laureenthemean

Black Ambrosina, size 35, $350 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Brown Minibout, size 38.5, starting bid $399, $425 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Black jazz VP, size 40.5, starting bid $700, BIN $750
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Pink satin/gold trim shoes, size 39 (Looks like Mia, maybe), starting bid $49
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Nude/gold Architek, size 38, starting bid $198
http://cgi.ebay.com/OMG-ST-P-Christ...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Chins4

Pretty Silver Satin Perchoir sz41 £275 (approx $410)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Silver-Percho...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## mistyknightwin

These are SMOKING HOT!  From a fellow TPF(er)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mistyknightwin

These are drool worthy as well!!!  Oh the fun I would have in these babies!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rilokiley

Rose gold ish Podium, size 41, brand new.  Starting bid $249.99, BIN $399.99!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Alice1979

Joli slides, size 37.5 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...od48470026&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## rilokiley

Ending in less than 30 minutes- currently no bids...

lace slingbacks, size 39.5, gently used.  Starting bid $75

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318



Ending in about 2.5 hours- bid is at $305

Black leather Mad Mary, size 35, brand new.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## frzsri

mytheresa has a few Loubs on sale for Euro Loub lovers.

DRAPIDAY SUEDE PUMPS                                   35 to 38.5 black 330 pds
http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=4662

also available in grey various sizes 
http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=4975

GATTACA PADDED PUMPS pewter metallic 36 to 41 362 pds
http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=5559

DRAPINIGHT JEWELLED D'ORSAY PUMPS metallic white fabric 
various sizes 299 pds
http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=4660

ASTRAQUEEN BOOTIES black suede 37, 38 and 39 371 pds
http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=5580

Happy shopping!!


----------



## sakura

Nude VP with gold tip in a 41 - http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...emQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120362416691


----------



## rilokiley

Gold speechio Pigalle 120, size 38.5, brand new.  Starting bid $250, BIN $350

http://cgi.ebay.com/IMPOSSIBLE-TO-F...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Chins4

Another TPFer cleaning house! Leopard Pony Sabotages sz38 - great deal at BIN £140

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140294488745


----------



## carlinha

white podiums, 35.5, BIN $200

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## carlinha

nude/gold architeks, 38, $198

http://cgi.ebay.com/OMG-ST-P-Christ...|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:11|294:50


----------



## carlinha

noudette, 36.5, $200

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:12|294:50


----------



## carlinha

cordalarc 39, $99.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:15|294:50


----------



## carlinha

nude patent horasling, 39, $299

http://cgi.ebay.com/Shoes-Pumps-Cha...|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:16|294:50


----------



## iimewii

Purple Python VP 39.5 $899 or Best Offer
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Purple-Python-Very-Prive-39-5_W0QQitemZ200298280393QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200298280393&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A200


----------



## singtong

lazy grant bin $259!!! size 38,get on it someone!!!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Lady-Grant-pumps-in-Navy-Red_W0QQitemZ180320228025QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item180320228025&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## lhasa

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Lady-Gres-Fuschia-Suede-Sz-38-5_W0QQitemZ220343885409QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220343885409&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Fuschia Suede Lady Gres, 38.5, $299 Starting bid


----------



## laureenthemean

Black satin Reassort, size 37.5, BIN $289
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...kparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318#ht_4045wt_758

Silver Podium, size 41, BIN $375
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...rkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318#ht_716wt_688


----------



## rilokiley

wish these were my size!

Nude patent Wallis 100, size 38, used.  Starting bid $300, BIN $450

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


Black patent Mad Mary w/ pewter and gold studs, size 39, gently used.  Starting bid $106.58

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

Bubblegum Rolande size 41, $522.50 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Kemc...LOUBOUTIN_Pink_ROLANDE_Slingbacks_Heels_11_41


----------



## rilokiley

Ending in about 7.5 hours...

Silver paillette Pigalle 100, size 36.5, brand new.  Current bid $141.86

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180318818301


----------



## ebayBAGS

*pigalle size 39 -- $202*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

*Scissor Girl size 39 -- BIN $275 *
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

*rose slinbacks size 38 -- $399*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:2|294:50


----------



## sakura

EB Rolando in a 39 from a TPF-er! - http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446189842&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1231856188814&ev19=1:1
Twisto Yoyo Slingbacks (size 41) $329.90


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.barneys.com/120MM%20TAP%20TOE%20INT%20PLAT%20PUMP-PY/159105155,default,pd.html






(size 7-10) $1,195.... OMG these are so Beautiful!


----------



## lulabee

Black Patent Iowa Zeppa sz 8.5 Ending Soon no bids $310.00
cupcakegirl117


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Gorgeous VPs from one of our own:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Bronze-Green-Paillette-Very-Prive-Sz-39-New_W0QQitemZ120362899649QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120362899649&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33438





(size 36.5, 37, 39.5) $573.60  PROMO code is : *WINTERUSA*


----------



## laureenthemean

Black patent Clichy Strass 100, size 39.5, starting bid $450, ends in 2 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Black Minibout, size 37.5, starting bid $100, BIN $600
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## aeross

Thick heel Pigalle in Python size 37 £299BIN If these were my size I would break my ban period !
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Pigalle-Pumps-Prive-Shoes-Sz-4-37-5_W0QQitemZ220344109167QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item220344109167&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Bitstuff

Catwomen, size 37.5.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Pumps-Shoes-Sz-4-5-37-38-NEW_W0QQitemZ380094393962QQihZ025QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

If these were two sizes larger, they'd be mine, all mine!


----------



## ShelleyM

Barneys Simple Pump in Nude size 10 only $229!
http://www.barneys.com/Simple%20Pump/159016202,default,pd.html


----------



## Speedah

Sale CLs on Net-a-Porter are an extra 20% off! If only I could find something I wanted...


----------



## laureenthemean

Pewter Hi Tina, size 35.5, starting bid $300
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...9:1|240:1318|301:0|293:2|294:50#ht_3274wt_688

Leopard pony Miss Allen J with red patent trim, size 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:2|294:50#ht_753wt_688

Peacock suede/gold trim Elodie, size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:3|294:50#ht_500wt_703


----------



## gingerfarm

Astraqueen 39.5 $403
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## rilokiley

Raspberry pink satin Very Prive, size 36, brand new.  BIN $649.99!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rilokiley

From a TPFer, I believe...


Nude patent Very Prive w/ nude tip, size 38, brand new.  Starting bid $849

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


seller also has:

Leopard pony Pigalle 100, size 37.5, gently used.  Starting bid $425

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


and Leopard pony Sevillana D'Orsay, size 38, gently used.  Starting bid $625

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## carlinha

incorrectly listed as ernesta plateau, but really MC glitter NP, 39.5, currently at $76 with 5 days to go

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


black sometimes, 39.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sakura

The TPF-er that *rilokiley* mentioned above also has:

White patent NP in 38 - http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Black/Nude Lace NP in 38 - http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Nude Patent Pigalle (120mm) in 37.5 - http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Cream Patent Pigalle (120mm) in 37.5 - http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Black Leather Pigalle (120mm) in 37.5 - http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Cork Catenita in 38- http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## carlinha

one of our own cleaning house!!!  size 38

white patent NP... wasn't someone looking for these??
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

catenita
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

nude & black lace NP
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

nude patent pigalle 120mm
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

cream pigalle 120mm
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

black leather pigalle 120mm
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

leopard pigalle 100mm
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

leopard sevillana
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

nude patent VP, nude tip
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## carlinha

^oh whoops did not realize rilokiley and sakura posting the same thing at the same time!

bronze simples, 36, BIN $299.99!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

carlinha said:


> one of our own cleaning house!!!  size 38
> 
> white patent NP... wasn't someone looking for these??
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> catenita
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> nude & black lace NP
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> nude patent pigalle 120mm
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> cream pigalle 120mm
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> black leather pigalle 120mm
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> leopard pigalle 100mm
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> leopard sevillana
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> nude patent VP, nude tip
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Some of these are 37.5 also


----------



## rilokiley

Nude patent Very Prive w/ nude tip, size 35, brand new.  Starting bid $148.41

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## carlinha

green sating decoltissimo with crystals, 37.5, BIN $375
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
*
EB SUEDE ROLANDO, 39, BIN $560!!!*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## carlinha

salopina strass (kinda similar to fiorellino), black satin with crystals, 37, BIN $369
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

caroline peep toe black pumps, 38, BIN $249
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## carlinha

purple satin bow heel, 40.5, BIN $349
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

army pony pigalle, 38, BIN $399.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## carlinha

nude patent VP/nude tip, 36, starting $148 without reserve
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BellaShoes

teal patent ron ron 37.5 $385
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...h=item220335308684&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262


----------



## BellaShoes

purple suede scissor girl 40.5 $375

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...h=item220335308684&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262


----------



## melzy

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

NIB Iowa Zeppa 37.5 $349 starting bid

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Doppio Nodo $459.99 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Belle boots $399 BIN


----------



## ylime

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318

Rare Leopard Pony hair Pigalles 37.5 $425

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318

Black Suede New Simple 38.5 BIN $349


----------



## madamelizaking

Drapinight Barneys NY CO OP SCP
Black Satin size 40 $349
TEL: 714.641.0072

Red Barneys.com
5.5, 7, 8-9.5
http://www.barneys.com/Drapinight/159016286,default,pd.html


----------



## lhasa

Pink Satin slingbacks, "guitouneflower", size 40:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

Moro, size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Cream suede Orlan, size 40, starting bid $299
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Black suede ankle boots, size 38, BIN $280
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## yslalice

at nm austin, sharka slingback kitten heels 39.5 deep red leather $2xx (low side, can't remember)

they had several other pairs scattered about...
sigourney booties (at least 39.5 and 39) in blue metallic

worth a call if you want a good deal, their last call final day is tomorrow.


----------



## lilmissb

Bronze Scissor Girls 36 BIN $389

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## aeross

BIN on these 41 Biba's dropped to $150

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=330300219833&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014

Please, please someone BIN and stop me wanting them again


----------



## madamefifi

^^I wish they were my size!!


----------



## rdgldy

josephines, size 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...3688QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported


----------



## tresjoliex

SIZE 42
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...480047&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&parentId=

$387

This has got to be a either a mistype or maybe this is the sale price?


----------



## Leefi

85mm brown pony hair Decolette, size 38, starting bid 149 EUR
http://cgi.ebay.fr/Christian-LOUBOU...14&_trkparms=72:1526|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## aeross

Red velvet grafitti Clichy 120mm 39

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Veritables-escarpins-Louboutin-modele-Clichy_W0QQitemZ110336115957QQcmdZViewItemQQptZFR_YO_Vetements_ChaussuresFemmes?hash=item110336115957&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1526%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

In France, but worth asking if they post worlwide for such beauties


----------



## girliegirl

I've never posted in here but just came across these. Cute!

Motorani 85mm- Size 39. BIN- $285!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-MOTORANI-85-APOLLO-CALF-SIZE-39_W0QQitemZ350153187900QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item350153187900&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## sakura

On Net-a-Porter UK

Nude Triclo - http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33790
Black Satin Alti Pump (looks like the original Eugenies without the dip on the side) - http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33456


----------



## Alice1979

Black leather C'est Moi, Sizes 35.5 and 36.5, $409

http://www.barneys.com/C+est Moi/159016221,default,pd.html


----------



## JennlynnCLfan

Red Drapinight at Barney's $349... they say they have 7.5, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 10...

http://www.barneys.com/Drapinight/1...style&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=shopstyle08


----------



## kaeleigh

Looks like some new stuff up on Barneys....Hurry, after first few hours it's guilt free shopping.

http://www.barneys.com/New%20JS%20Pump/159016299,default,pd.html






lots of sizes ($389) Camel

http://www.barneys.com/New JS Pump/159016298,default,pd.html





lot of size ($389) Black

http://www.barneys.com/Bang Bang/159016274,default,pd.html





lots of size ($559) Dark Brown

http://www.barneys.com/Bang Bang/159016273,default,pd.html





lots of sizes ($559) Black

http://www.barneys.com/JS Shoe Boot/159016301,default,pd.html





size 6.5 & 8 ($529)

http://www.barneys.com/Minibout Zep/159016150,default,pd.html





lots of sizes ($379) Dark grey...also shown in black all sold


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.barneys.com/JS%20Shoe%20Bootie/159016300,default,pd.html





lots of sizes ($529)

http://www.barneys.com/Miss Tack/159016193,default,pd.html





size 6,7,8.5,10.5 ($289)

http://www.barneys.com/Miss Tack/159016192,default,pd.html





lots of sizes ($289)

http://www.barneys.com/Padrino/159016265,default,pd.html





Patent however... alot of sizes ($399)


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.barneys.com/Forever%20Tina/159016276,default,pd.html





lot of sizes ($789)
http://www.barneys.com/Forever Tina/159016275,default,pd.html





lots of sizes ($789)

http://www.barneys.com/Padrino/159016266,default,pd.html





Calf leather lots of sizes ($399)


----------



## carlinha

black patent no barre, 37.5, BIN $700
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Allaboutdealz

Apollonia Black Boot size 37, NIB $850 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Apollonia-Black-Boots-size-37_W0QQitemZ160308966138QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item160308966138&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A570%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## BellaShoes

Black Rolandos..*used* Sz 39 BIN$300 Starting at $50
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-39-Black-Platform-Pumps-Used_W0QQitemZ160310075692QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item160310075692&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## BellaShoes

Black Patent Mad Marys.... Sz39
current bid $159
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-Mad-Mary-Size-39_W0QQitemZ300286560225QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item300286560225&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## BellaShoes

EB Rolandos Sz39 BIN or BO $560
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-electric-blue-suede-Rolandos-sz-39_W0QQitemZ110337358053QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item110337358053&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## BellaShoes

Black Silk Pegote..... OMG, they are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sz 39 $499
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-SILK-PEGOTE-HEELS-SHOES-39-9_W0QQitemZ130281380423QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130281380423&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## BellaShoes

Black patent Triclo Sz 39 $499
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Black-Patent-Trilco-Heels-Shoes-Pumps-39-NEW_W0QQitemZ400020844792QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item400020844792&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## BellaShoes

Grafitti Boots! (Mushroom City) Wild...I have never seen these....sz 39 $399 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Madison-Polacchino-Patent-Boots-39_W0QQitemZ120363427288QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120363427288&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## BellaShoes

White Declic 120 Sz39.5 $499

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-White-Declic-100-Leather-Heels-39-5_W0QQitemZ200288724005QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200288724005&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## sakura

The croc simples that were posted earlier have now been re-listed on eBay - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230319449884

They now cost only a little more than the python ones!


----------



## laureenthemean

Magenta suede Pigalle 100, size 35.5, BIN $500
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Milk patent Simple 100, size 38.5, $300 OBO, from a tPFer!  I love the Simples in this color.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Python Simple 70, size 38, BIN $600
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## tie-a-ribbon

camel o my sling
available in leeds harvey nichols in a 38.5 and a 39. down to £150 in the sale!


----------



## laureenthemean

Light gold Decollete Paillettes, size 34.5, BIN $501.75
http://cgi.ebay.com/To-Die-For-Chri...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## mcmug17

Python simple pumps of *all* sizes are now $720, free shipping, at Barney's

http://www.barneys.com/Round Toe Python Pump/159105134,default,pd.html
http://www.barneys.com/Simple Pump/159105133,default,pd.html


----------



## Alice1979

Yellow suede babel size 35, $459.90

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446212131&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709482&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1232042881014&ev19=2:10


----------



## Alice1979

Roccia Miss Dina, size 40.5, $477.90

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446198485&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709363&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1232042881009&ev19=2:7


----------



## tresjoliex

Silver Glitter Patent Pigalle 100

Size 10 $280


----------



## Speedah

^^^
Where at?


----------



## kaeleigh

tresjoliex said:


> Silver Glitter Patent Pigalle 100
> 
> Size 10 $280


 
Just adding link

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...ar.asp?a=29&search=louboutin*&view=louboutin&


----------



## laureenthemean

Starting bid on the pink Coquines, size 39, is now $150
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180320005903#ht_500wt_703


----------



## savvysgirl

Back & cheaper! Black Catwoman, size 37.5 - BIN £379

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## sakura

Not the best of prices when compared to the sales, but Bluefly has the following:

Burgundy Glittart Decollete in size 11 - http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...gner-cat20022-4294964377/301755001/detail.fly

Tan Brown Insectika in size 6.5 and 8.5 - http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...gner-cat20022-4294964377/302234901/detail.fly


----------



## sakura

Red Satin Armadillo in 40.5 - http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33453

Lilac Sigourney in 41 - http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33782

Leopard New Simple in 38 - http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33776

40% off, extra 20% with 'winterusa' code


----------



## sakura

Brown/Beige Watersnake Altadama in 40 - http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...LOU&category=SAL&sortby=&numperpage=60&pos=0&

50% off!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Not sure if these were listed but 

Yellow Babel sz 35!  $550

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp


----------



## sakura

Email from Peter about the following:

- Yoyospina in 36.5.  Looks like burgundy glittart.
- Grey suede Francaise in 41.


----------



## sakura

For small feet:

Old bronze Rolando in 35.5 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370144994430


----------



## karwood

Glittart Calf Simples 37.5 for $298.00 @ http://www.joanshepp.com/store/product50.html


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Leather Sharka 40 $219 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Croc Simple 39 $990 BIN (reputable seller &#8211; I've bought from her before)
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1307


----------



## sakura

Red greasepaint Balacorta in 40 - http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

$249 BIN.


----------



## bellezza

PURPLE SATIN GABINE!!!! size 37. they are soooo rare. i'm thinking about these, but i think a smaller size might be better. buy them or i will!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

What a steal with the current exchange rate......luggage brown Alta Ariella's sz 40










http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160310235627


----------



## pursemonkey

Nude Mad Marys 40.5 $549 on Barneys site
http://www.barneys.com/Bloody Mary/159105144,default,pd.html


----------



## niccig

Someone please buy these so I don't, I'm meant to be saving up for the purple and/or peacock.

Black kid Declic 120, sz 38 current bid $102, ~2 days left
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300286427977


----------



## Speedah

http://stores.ebay.com/Mushroom-And...boutin_W0QQcolZ2QQdirZ1QQfsubZ7QQftidZ2QQtZkm

Mushroom City is having a huge sale on some unique stuff! Smallest size I saw was a 34.5, very limited larger sizes (40+)


----------



## rilokiley

Someone take me out of my misery...

Brown suede Alta Ariella boots, size 37, like new.  BIN $649.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290289657884


----------



## Speedah

^^^
From same seller

Black Patent Rolandes 37.5 $479.99 start/$489.99 BIN 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## la lola




----------



## missmandy

These are hot shoes.. wish they were my size:
         Christian Louboutin Snakeskin Platform Peep Pump $497.50                         


http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...=F&category=SAL&sortby=&numperpage=12&pos=72&


----------



## Belladiva79

I am new to CL and I'm looking for my first pair. I absolutely love the nude color he has! I know for the saks sale the mary janes went on sale in nude, I was wondering if anyone has seen any other styles in this color on sale? TIA!


----------



## tresjoliex

^Not sure, but ebay has a lot of shoes. What size are you looking for?


----------



## Belladiva79

You know I am not very familiar with names but I would love a peep toe or closed shoe with a platform but not too high. I absolutely love the nude color so that would be a plus.


----------



## rilokiley

**** Sorry ladies, but just a reminder- there should be no chatting in this thread.  If you're looking for a shoe, post your questions in the "Requests for 'Help me find this style and size'" thread 


Blue leopard Pigalle 120, size 41, brand new.  BIN $399.99 OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Alice1979

Teal suede simple 85, size 38.5, $229

http://www.barneys.com/Simple%20Pump%2085/159016196,default,pd.html


----------



## csre

Alice1979 said:


> Teal suede simple 85, size 38.5, $229
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Simple Pump 85/159016196,default,pd.html


 
i know this may be a silly question (and most likely has been asked before), but, is 38.5 the same than 8.5? I just can't get it right :shame:

ETA: sorry i just realized am in the non-chat thread, i will ask in the other one
Sorry again, i am learning


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

To answer your question... yes.

However, NO chatting in this thread.


----------



## savvysgirl

Not sure on the style name (older style CL's) but cute! Size 39.5 - £79.99 BIN!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Stinas

NP - Pink Greaspaint - Size 38.5 - $300 3 Hours Left! BNIB
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=370142557290

Brown Pointy Toe Boots - Older Style - Size 38.5  - $250
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230319415062

Rolando - ELECTRIC BLUE - HARD TO FIND - TPFer! - Size 39 - $560 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110337358053


----------



## laureenthemean

Neon yellow Pigalle Paillettes 100, size 37.5, starting bid $300
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...rkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318#ht_500wt_703

Magenta suede NP, size 37.5, starting bid $299
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...rkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318#ht_500wt_703


----------



## laureenthemean

Green suede Rolando, size 35.5, BIN $499
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...parms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318#ht_2948wt_1026

size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...parms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318#ht_2915wt_1026

size 37.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...parms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318#ht_2915wt_1026

size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...parms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318#ht_2897wt_1026


----------



## ylime

Red Velvet Clichy (?) 39 BIN $300 + free ship
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## ylime

Black kid Very Prive 9.5 BIN $350
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## ylime

Pewter Lady Gres 41 BIN $449
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## kaeleigh

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Blush-Satin-Pumps-DEK8036_W0QQitemZ190280725924QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item190280725924&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

These are cute! size 8


----------



## rilokiley

EB suede Simple 85, size 40.5, brand new.  BIN $369.00!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1307


----------



## savvysgirl

Nude Alta Perla - Beautiful! Size 37.5 (uk 4.5) £199 starting 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-CRYSTAL-L...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Cerina

One of a kind purple Sometimes, size 39! From a fellow tPFer! Wish they were smaller, because then they would be mine
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## glistenpearls

rilokiley said:


> EB suede Simple 85, size 40.5, brand new.  BIN $369.00!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SIMPLE-PUMPS-85-SHOES-HEELS_W0QQitemZ230320030596QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item230320030596&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1307




Just a warning for anyone planning to buy this thinking it's an EB 
The shoes is actually being described as purple (the box says purple too) and I have asked the seller to tell me what is the color IRL, she said "deep shade of eggplant". Hope that helps...


----------



## sara999

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

pink satin lady gres. SO gorgeous


----------



## noah8077

sara999 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-HOT-PINK-LADY-GRES-38-5_W0QQitemZ300287551433QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item300287551433&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50
> 
> pink satin lady gres. SO gorgeous


 

From a fellow TPFer!


----------



## JuneHawk

Beautiful eel decollete from a felloe TPFer.  I wish they were my size!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140295501774


----------



## JuneHawk

sara999 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-HOT-PINK-LADY-GRES-38-5_W0QQitemZ300287551433QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item300287551433&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50
> 
> pink satin lady gres. SO gorgeous



Thank you Sara, those are mine


----------



## Speedah

Horatio (I think) Python! 39 GBP 389.99 (about $580 USD) 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380097584084&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

Black Patent O My Sling 40 Starting $199
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sailornep5

Sabrina at the NM in Chicago just emailed....they have one pair of black Armadillos in size 39 for final sale price of $299.50!!
*Sabrina Greco
Neiman Marcus
737 N. Michigan Ave.
Chicago, IL 60611
312-617-7831




*


----------



## kaeleigh

OMG these Python Miss Boxe Wedges are beautiful!! .....net-a porter UK (can not ship outside of EU) 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/37603


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33456





size 38.5 & 39  £660.80


----------



## kaeleigh

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Christian-Louboutin-Bronze-Sequin-Helmut-Shoes_W0QQitemZ280303593386QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item280303593386&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
so pretty! Bronze Sequin Helmut (size EUR 41) New in box *GBP 300.00  BIN GBP 320.00 *


----------



## babypie

*Bordeaux Lady Gres sz 36 $479.95 *

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bordeaux-leathe...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## babypie

*Bronze New Simple sz 35 $299.99*

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## pursemonkey

I just got off the phone with Amanda, an extremely helpful SA at Coco Pari boutique in Jersey. They have marked down a ton of CLs to 50% off and she took lots of time with me going over what they had in my size. I'll try my best to remember them all. All are a 38.5 (but they had a lot of other styles, colors and sizes as well). 
*Nude Coxinelles
*Red Jolie Noeuds
*Snakeskin(?) En Passats
*light beige (she described it as cream) Ambrosias
*silver cheetah YoYospinas
Again, all are 50% off, along with plenty of other styles, sizes and colors. Her phone number is (732)212-8111. GL

ETA: Just called back and she's on break so you might want to wait a bit or just talk with another SA. They're open until 11EST.


----------



## babypie

*Black declic 38.5 starting bid $299.00* looks like it was listed by the husband of a tpfer  
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## sakura

Silver greasepaint NP in a 39 - http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...emQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item300287281900


----------



## more_CHOOS

sailornep5 said:


> Sabrina at the NM in Chicago just emailed....they have one pair of black Armadillos in size 39 for final sale price of $299.50!!
> *Sabrina Greco*
> *Neiman Marcus*
> *737 N. Michigan Ave.*
> *Chicago, IL 60611*
> *312-617-7831*
> 
> *
> 
> *


 
Next week they will be 50% off that price


----------



## Chins4

Aqua Margarita sz40 BIN £350 (approx $515)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/STUNNING-RARE...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318

Same seller also has these (Lady?) sz39.5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GORGEOUS-Chri...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lilflobowl

CL Python O My Slings Sz. 37, BIN price only USD350!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Christian-Louboutin-Python-O-My-Slings-US7-Tpf_W0QQitemZ260348666060QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260348666060&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10%25


----------



## lilflobowl

BNIB CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN Magenta 120 Pigalles sz37, BIN only USD350!
http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Magenta-120-Pigalles-sz37-Tpf_W0QQitemZ260348668518QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260348668518&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## samhainophobia

Burgundy glittart NP, 36.5, BIN $449.99 -- http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200


----------



## javaboo

Green Satin Rolando size 38 new staring bid $290
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Clichy Strass size 39.5 - start bid $300 (newbie eBayer though)
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## ScarlettMoeller

Mad Mary Black Suede size 39 from the danish site trendsales(danish ebay, but only for fashion items). Sadly not my size at all

http://www.trendsales.dk/main.asp?site=view_item&id=12140675&forum=151&road=&search=louboutin&sort=ID%20DESC&status=1

Buy-it-now for circa 540 USD (converted from todays exchange rate of 3000 danish kroner)


----------



## BagsR4Me

Inverness Black Suede Bootie (size 7) $504

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...od58380103&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude patent VP w/ red tip, size 39.5, $899 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## authenticplease

Stunning blue LOLA for $299 BIN or $229 OB

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Christian-Louboutin-Shoes_W0QQitemZ180321738288QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item180321738288&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Patent Pigalle Size 42 $140 starting!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lv_luva

Ivory Python Activas 41 BIN $249!!! Looks only lightly used!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=ORLAN!LOU&csurl=%2Fistar.asp%3Fa%3D29%26dept%3DF%26category%3DSAL%26sortby%3D%26numperpage%3D12%26pos%3D240%26
Red ORLAN  ($619.50) lots of sizes


----------



## rilokiley

From a very _lovely_ TPFer...

Silver leather Embrasse, size 38.5, brand new.  Starting bid $.99!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

also orange Passmule, size 38...

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

and black Passmulem, size 38...

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Chins4

Hot pink satin Castillana 37.5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Chins4

Grey flannel Decolzep sz40 BIN £326
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## regeens

I know these went on sale at Saks, but if someone wants a copper new simple 37.5 from a reliable seller, here is one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...h=item350155304009&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262

Same seller, mimi bis platform 37.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...h=item350155304317&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262


----------



## singtong

LEATHER STUDDED MAD MARY, ANKLE STRAP EURO 299 BIN SIZE 37

http://cgi.ebay.it/Decolletee-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1385|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rilokiley

singtong said:


> LEATHER STUDDED MAD MARY, ANKLE STRAP EURO 299 BIN SIZE 37
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.it/Decolletee-LOUBOUTIN-scarpe-decollete-ESCLUSIVA_W0QQitemZ350134763702QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDonna_Scarpe?hash=item350134763702&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1385|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318




*** Please ask for more pictures before buying.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Black patent Peniche. Several sizes avail. $525

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...sp?a=29&dept=F&manufacturer=LOU&category=REG&


----------



## Alice1979

Brown orniron sizes 38 and 38.5 $520

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...od58380081&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## Alice1979

Pewter Scissor Girl size 37.5 $403

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...od61410121&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731

Black Astraqueen sizes 36.5, 38, and 40 $403

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...od60860014&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## BagsR4Me

Several CLs on Bergdorg site

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...ter2Type=&filter2Value=&filterOverride=&sort=


----------



## dancer1

deleted


----------



## Speedah

^^
You need to post that in the CL Sizing Guide- this is strictly for sales/HTFs/deals


----------



## sakura

Doesn't show up on the sales page but there's an Astraqueen in 36.5 available on BG.

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com:80/s...cat000001cat203100cat261003cat208401cat294200


----------



## authenticplease

BG Cest Moi black leather 38 for $371!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...2500088&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=


----------



## authenticplease

Belle Brown leather 38.5 on sale at Saks

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446189778&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709482&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1232398969198&ev19=1:2


----------



## purdy13

UK Ladies - HTF

Saw Nude patent VPs with nude tip in Selfridges Trafford Centre. Was a size 38.5 on display. Didn't look at the price sorry as I already have these.


----------



## Speedah

I've never seen these! 

Blue Paillette (sp?) Pigalles Only 1 pair 35 $599.99/$689.99 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Lots of others slightly discounted: 
http://search.stores.ebay.com/NATUR...fsopZ1QQfsubZ12471157QQsaselZ33244730QQsofpZ0

Purple Suede Declic 38 $350!

http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/998149302.html


----------



## Speedah

^^^
The 3rd one is a Purple suede Decolzep (the experts of the forum think...) not the Declic. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## laureenthemean

ETA:  Oops, repetitive.  Sorry.


----------



## rilokiley

Cobalt blue suede Neuron, size 38, used.  BIN $395

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Stinas

VP Pailletes - Bronze/Green - Size 39 - BIN/OBO $645 **TPFer**
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120362899649

She also has Blue Grease Simples & RonRons

Another lovely TPFer has....
Lady Gres - Hot Pink Satin - Size 38.5 - $800 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300287551433

VP - Tortoise - Size 39 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Ok...correct me if im wrong with the name....
Drapenova - Size 38 - Black Suede - $195
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

She also has...
Neuron - Cobalt Blue - Size 38 - $395 *Free Shipping*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318

NP - Nude - Size 36 - $999 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Rolande - Leopard - Size 37.5 
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Lady Gres - Yellow Satin - Size 39.5 - $775 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

SOS - Size 36 - Grey Suede 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

C'est Moi - Black Leather - Size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

Purple python VP, $899 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Someone buy these beauties please!


----------



## laureenthemean

Magenta suede NP, size 37.5, BIN $375
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318

Nude patent Privatita with rose gold heel/tip, size 39, BIN $299
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lilmissb

Didn't know the alti pumps came in glitttart!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...=370147381123&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=024


----------



## JetSetGo!

One of my absolute favorites ever....

Josephine Size 40 $399 BIN $299 starting
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Purple Python VP 39.5 $899 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## singtong

unknown style BIN £60 ~$85 size 39.5


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-lou...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lv_luva

Black Mouche Size 35 BIN $275 or Best Offer!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Aurora

Peacock Simples

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=130282364549


----------



## Alice1979

Black patent Mody Blues (?) various sizes $229

http://www.barneys.com/Mody%20Blues/159015983,default,pd.html


----------



## Alice1979

Black patent horatio sling sizes 36, 37, 40.5, and 41 $279

http://www.barneys.com/Horatio%20Sling/159016066,default,pd.html

Black leather o my sling, sizes 38 and 38.5 $215

http://www.barneys.com/O My Sling/159016059,default,pd.html


----------



## Speedah

^^^
All Horatio and O My Slings are gone; Black Patent Mody Blues in size 9 only


----------



## Alice1979

Red leather Very Prive with black tip 70 mm sizes 36.5, 37, 39.5, 40 $299

http://www.barneys.com/Very%20Prive/159015993,default,pd.html

Tobacco leather Very Prive with burgundy tip 70 mm sizes 5.5, 8, 8.5, 9, $299

http://www.barneys.com/Very Prive/159015992,default,pd.html

Black leather Very Prive with black tip 70 mm various sizes, $299

http://www.barneys.com/Very Prive/159015991,default,pd.html


----------



## Alice1979

New simple pewter size 9, $277.90

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446198393&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1232481445465&ev19=1:3


----------



## Alice1979

Lady Grant navy/red size 39.5, $253.90

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446193529&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1232481445463&ev19=1:2


----------



## rilokiley

From a fabulous TPFer...

Black suede Babel, size 39, used.  Starting bid $499, BIN $600

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

They have these in a small size 35? 36? at Horatio on sale (40% off?) if anyone's interested.


----------



## authenticplease

Okay, the SAKS ATL has the following CLs on clearance, they will be an extra 50% off for the consolidation sale on Thurs.

Please PM me for SA info to Pre Sale.....

CL Triclo in burgundy patent 37
CL Strappy Sandal in bright blue patent 39.5
CL yoyospina in leopard fabric silver accents 39.5
CL Peplum T Strap in 37
CL Gold HH sandal with green/blue/red 'stained glass' design on front 39 and 40

PLEASE do not attempt to call the store and argue with whomever answers the phone about the extra 50% off....PM me and I will give you my SA cell phone number, they will be rung on Thurs.


----------



## yslalice

At NM Last Call outlet in Austin, I think they had some stock come in recently. I would say most sizes had a couple CLs available, and most were in the 200-350 range (i'm not the best with the names, sorry):

Black paillete passmule 40 $330 or so (please get it before i go back there! haha)

yellow satin slide with bow on vamp, no back in 37 $250 or so

green slingback satin with bow, where one side of the bow is larger 37 or 38 $250 or so

strappy vamp (goes high) in metallic pink and green 38

red satin VP with black thick embroidery 39 $200something (middle-high price range)

Several styles in 41-42 (didn't look there too much, but i know these are harder to find)

neon orange pump (high) with metal heel in 39 and 40 $250

nude lizard flats with an open toe (too narrow for me, sigh) $440 - 50% off = $220 or so 39.5

and if you are interested in manolo blahnik they had one pair of carrie's blue shoes from the movie for $497 in a 40.

they will do charge sends, i think it's $12.


----------



## hlfinn

oops sorry


----------



## phraephrae

Anyone please buy these!!! They're sooooo cheap!!! Give Sabrina at NM Chicago a call at 312.617.7831.   She's nice. I'm a size 8 so I can't buy those. LOVE LOVE THEM!!!

http://gallery.me.com/sdance7979#101288/100_4435&bgcolor=black


----------



## frzsri

Louboutin Mini Bout size 35.5 light grey leather
Seller: thekubrick
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Louboutin-Min...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
Bids: £84, London
Comment: Am a Louboutin newbie but think this is authentic. I've bought another shoe from the seller and it was authentic. Also she has 2 Hermes scarves on auction that was authenticated by the experts in the Hermes subforum.
She also has tons of other Loubs including a Very Prive as well so if you wear her shoe size, lucky you!!
Happy Bidding!
Mods, if by any chance it's not authentic, could you please remove? Thanks!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Old style Piratita 38.5 currently $86.21
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

Black kid leather Pigalle 120, size 39.5, from a lovely tPFer:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## yslalice

nm online just took an extra 40% off sale items -- lots of CL still available


----------



## authenticplease

Just talked to my SA and here is what he has, PM me for calling info OR if you have in the past....the SA is the same! All are being presold for consolidation sale tomorrow.

CL yoyospina in silver leopard 41
CL silver drapi night 39.5
CL Pink patent sandal/d'orsay 41
CL unknown style grey with python trim 40.5
CL Peplum T Strap 37
CL Tortoise peep toe yoyoy spina 39
CL Nouedette blue patent 39.5
CL 'stained glass' gold sandal 38.5, 39, 40.5
MB Leopard slide 36
MB gold slide 42
MB black d'orsay 38.5
MB Blk python boot 37.5
MB red d'orsay with buckle 38, 39, 39.5


----------



## authenticplease

More photos in order of posting


----------



## authenticplease

final photos in order of posting


----------



## Alice1979

Wish those were my size

Joli Dorcet silver grease size 41 BIN $495

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-JOLI-NOEUD-Silver-Bow-Shoes-41_W0QQitemZ300285805589QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item300285805589&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## rilokiley

Foxtrots (I'm pretty sure), size 41, gently used.  Starting bid $89, BIN $329

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Pink Satin VP Sz 38
BIN $489.00

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VERY-PRIVE-OPEN-TOE-PUMPS-SHOES_W0QQitemZ230320954554QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item230320954554&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1307

Blue Patent Simple 100 Pump Sz 40
BIN $389.00

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## singtong

was someone looking for these?

Pink minibout 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Black leather declic 36 BIN $463

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## more_CHOOS

yslalice said:


> nm online just took an extra 40% off sale items -- lots of CL still available


 
I don't see any CLs on sale.  Is there a secret link?


----------



## rilokiley

EB suede Rolando, size 36.5, brand new.  BIN $699!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


seller also has 36.


----------



## tuvili

more_CHOOS said:


> I don't see any CLs on sale.  Is there a secret link?



You have to go to the Sale shoes.


----------



## *Magdalena*

Amazing deal for someone size 37 $313 with additional 40% (187.80) in green emerald suede

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dlouboutin%26_requestid%3D11276


----------



## amazigrace

From adorable TPF member:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=290291052973


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod58380088&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FN%253D0%2526st%253Ds%2526Ntt%253Dlouboutin%2526_requestid%253D6279






 size 38.5 $303.60


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod60860026&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FN%253D0%2526st%253Ds%2526Ntt%253Dlouboutin%2526_requestid%253D6279





size 38 Black $238.80


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod60860009&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FN%253D0%2526st%253Ds%2526Ntt%253Dlouboutin%2526_requestid%253D6279





size 38 $ 209.40


----------



## singtong

rentme has some good things on at the moment.

burgandy rolandos 37.5 $430 used

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

these are quite cute for a 38.5, old style current price $30

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

white pigalle 4" starting $140 39

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

white yoyo starting $99 small heel 38.5 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Gorgeous-Wh...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

why could i not make these work???!!! 38.5 used minibout BIN/BO $365 (I think these are from a TPF?)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## **shoelover**

is this a good deal? or would it be cheaper to have these as a SO? tia

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....120367288767&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1


----------



## LavenderIce

^shoelover--original retail was $610.  Their price is better than a SO.  However, if you have any additional comments, you should do so in the d&s chat thread.


----------



## halah

Saks NYC - add'l 50% off shoes on sale.  I just got back, slim pickings but a lot more in sizes 36-37.

Lady greys (square toe) a few pairs
Francaise wine patent (size 40)
Bronze scissor girls (38.5)


not well organized and not a lot but worth the trip if you're near by.  They weren't too busy there so maybe an SA will answer if you call.


----------



## lovely&amazing

SILVER PODIUMS! SIZE 41. BIN $375

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Silver-Shoes-Sandals-41-11_W0QQitemZ230319253977QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item230319253977&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A2%7C294%3A50


----------



## more_CHOOS

Black Satin Very Croise (many sizes) $543

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod34300082&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat205700&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FN%253D0%2526st%253Ds%2526Ntt%253Dlouboutin%2526_requestid%253D41731

Libelle sz 42 $387

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dlouboutin%26_requestid%3D41731


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

e-mail from peter:

red crocodile numero prive 

Sz 36.5

$1858


----------



## more_CHOOS

.


----------



## aeross

Green Pony Ballet flats 40.5 BNIB £140

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/STUNNING-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES-SIZE-40-5-BNIB_W0QQitemZ200301807344QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item200301807344&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## hya_been

Black Leather Simple 3.5" Size 35 No Bids - $99.00
http://cgi.ebay.ca/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-L...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:2|39:1|240:1318

Black Insectika 38 $192.50
http://cgi.ebay.ca/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:2|39:1|240:1318


----------



## authenticplease

Okay ladies, my Sa has these following items on hold for me.  PM me for SA info OR if you know who my SA is then please be courtesy enough to post that you have taken something!

CL Altadama Burgundy Pony Hair 37 for 198.50
CL Gold Brettelle 100 HH 37.5 for 138.
CL Pass Mule in Black Patent 37.5 for 129.
CL La Falaise Silver / Cork 39 for 162.90
Gucci Baboushka clutch in fuschia/magenta leather with big button on front and zipper closure on top at 80% off
TB silver metallic zip wallet square for less than $30.
MBMJ coated nylon/canvas tote bag for $30!
D&G Taupe leather Miss Curly zip top single handle w/ silver hardware for 439.


----------



## halah

Armadillos 40% off of $582 lots of sizes hurry!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...26siloId%3Dcat980731%26icid%3DtopNavcat980731


----------



## goodmornin

LOTS of CL Armadillo in lots of sizes on NM.com

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at980731%26parentId%3Dcat000000%26masterId%3D


----------



## yslalice

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?N=0&st=s&Ntt=louboutin&_requestid=41276
armadillos! go go go!


----------



## luxurina

yslalice said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?N=0&st=s&Ntt=louboutin&_requestid=41276
> armadillos! go go go!


 I wish I had waited and got my armadillo from NM instead of getting a scuffed up pair and paying $30 extra at Distraction Aspen.


----------



## goodmornin

OMG OMG! 

Python Simples on Sale in pretty much ALL COLORS and ALL SIZES for $720 on the barneys website!!!!

too bad they can't ship to california

http://www.barneys.com/Simple Pump/159105132,default,pd.html


----------



## authenticplease

All CL I posted an hour or so are gone as is the D&G Miss Curly bag.


----------



## authenticplease

CL tournicoti with Lizard accents in 35.5 at 80% off.

PM for SA info.


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod37260017&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FN%253D0%2526st%253Ds%2526Ntt%253Dlouboutin%2526_requestid%253D137595
$211.80 (size 39)*Patent Mary Jane*


----------



## kaeleigh

Sorry here is a pic


----------



## lolitablue

Have this been posted?  Blue laponos.  39.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170296373777&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## rilokiley

not sure of the style name, but I've never seen these in glitter... very HTF!

size 41, starting bid $99.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


edit: they are the La Falaise.  thanks *Laureen*!


----------



## Speedah

Decoltissimo? Not sure...

http://cgi.ebay.com/So-stunning-Lou...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Size 38 $199.99/$259.99 BIN

I had a feeling I wasn't right, these are the Hai. Thanks, Laureen!


----------



## rilokiley

from a lovely TPFer...

Ivory python Jaws, size 40, used.  BIN $935


http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## babypie

*Fuscia suede NP! 37.5 *

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Speedah

En Passant 36.5 $239.40 BIN!!! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Yoyo Black Grease 39.5 100GBP -newbie seller
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320334462398

Black Patent Pigalle Finzi 39 189GBP
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Chrisitan-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1301|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Black Petit Rat 40.5 210GBP obo
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Black Rolande 38 199GBP
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Swarovski Crystal Helmut 36 140GBP Wish these were my size!
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod58380089&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FN%253D0%2526st%253Ds%2526Ntt%253Dlouboutin%2526_requestid%253D3339





size 42 $241.80


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod58380096&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FN%253D0%2526st%253Ds%2526Ntt%253Dlouboutin%2526_requestid%253D3339





size 40.5 $241.80


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod60860009&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FN%253D0%2526st%253Ds%2526Ntt%253Dlouboutin%2526_requestid%253D3339





size 7  $209.40


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod60860026&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FN%253D0%2526st%253Ds%2526Ntt%253Dlouboutin%2526_requestid%253D3532





size 38.5 Black  $238.80


----------



## bagmad73

From a nice TPFer

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## halah

Not sure the name of this very prive with an ankle strap black and gold...
size 41 add'l 40% off $358

neimanmarcus.com/products/mh/NMX06T9_mh.jpg

added link:  http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...6st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dlouboutin%26_requestid%3D4639


----------



## hah116

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod51220001&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731&rte=%252Fcommon%252Fstore%252Fcatalog%252Ftemplates%252FET1.jhtml%253FN%253D145%2526st%253Ds
Button Web Strappy Sandal 
37.5 Black


----------



## authenticplease

Ok, lots of CL deals on hold with my SA....PM me for his contact info OR if you know who he is, just post that you have taken something so he doesn't get bombarded.  

All items are 80% off of retail!

CL Brettelle in black 36
CL leopard Yoyo spina patent in 37.5
CL python sandal in 39
Chanel 38.5
Chanel 39.5

And this D & G Miss Curly Bag in Yummy soft taupe leather for $438

images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/600/0392/0460003923841/0460003923841R_300x400.jpg


----------



## laureenthemean

authenticplease said:


> Ok, lots of CL deals on hold with my SA....PM me for his contact info OR if you know who he is, just post that you have taken something so he doesn't get bombarded.
> 
> All items are 80% off of retail!
> 
> CL Brettelle in black 36
> CL leopard Yoyo spina patent in 37.5
> CL python sandal in 39
> *Chanel 38.5*
> Chanel 39.5



The Chanel pumps are gone.


----------



## authenticplease

Also these are available.....

Chanel 39.5
Chanel 39
Chanel 40

Photos are in correct order for listed sizes above.


----------



## rilokiley

Multicolor glitter/gold speechio NP, size 39.5, brand new.  Starting bid $495, BIN $545

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-No-PR...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## sakura

Black satin Anemone in 36.5 - http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ANEMONE-Satin-Pump-36-5-6-5-NIB_W0QQitemZ190282132198


----------



## Speedah

HTF Size 46!? I didn't know CLs came in this size... $49.99 starting bid

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

AHHHH. I am soooo glad these are not my size! 

Grey and white WATERSNAKE ALTADAMA @ retail 995!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/08-LOUBOUTIN-AL...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rainyjewels

http://cgi.ebay.com/08-LOUBOUTIN-AL...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

seller says they're altadamas, but they look like yoyo zeppas to me. python, sz 40, BIN $995.


----------



## javaboo

Sorry if these have been posted before...

Deals:

From UK - NEW Navy Satin Helmoon/Helmut with crystals size 36 about $200 bid (no bids at the moment with 12 hours left) 






From UK - Patent Red Yoyo Zeppa Sling size 36.5 (worn once) about $400 OBO






HTF/Cool Stuff:

From UK - NEW Purple Nappa Hung Up size 40 about $262 US BIN or $165 Bid






I'm not really sure what these are called...kinda looks like the Lapanos cross C'est Moi to me...
New without Box Size 36.5 $495 bid






From UK - New without box Gold En Passant 120mm Size 39? $300 starting bid


----------



## rilokiley

Roccia python Sharka, size 35.5, brand new.  Starting bid $68.74, BIN $577.42

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Shakr...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Speedah

Red Satin Anemones from a tPFer! 37 $899 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Christian-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rdgldy

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&item=330302791800&viewitem=&salenotsupported

carapa, size 39.5, cute retro shoe   $300 BIN


----------



## sophiae888

darn i wish i fit these


authenticplease said:


> Also these are available.....
> 
> Chanel 39.5
> Chanel 39
> Chanel 40
> 
> Photos are in correct order for listed sizes above.


----------



## hya_been

Activa 41 - BIN $249 No Bids - $199 - less than 2 days left!
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170295487810


----------



## sneaksRlife

Drapiday 39 - $325 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Scissor Girl Leather 39 - $355
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

C'est Moi 39 - $173 (reserve not met yet)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:2|294:50


----------



## sara999

javaboo said:


> I'm not really sure what these are called...kinda looks like the Lapanos cross C'est Moi to me...
> New without Box Size 36.5 $495 bid
> sequels.com/shop/images/al2-36a.jpg


these are called the Moro Booties and they were a NAP exclusive in this colour combo.


----------



## 4LV

I have an ebay coupon for 8% off if anybody wants it. It expires 2-1-09. a little bit help doesn't it!
PM me


----------



## laureenthemean

Plum suede Rolando size 37, $580 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## 4LV

4LV said:


> I have an ebay coupon for 8% off if anybody wants it. It expires 2-1-09. a little bit help doesn't it!
> PM me



It is gone!


----------



## laureenthemean

Gold En Passant 120, size 40
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lolitablue

Both from a fellow tpfer:

Blue Karey NP - Size 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Blue-Karey-NP-size-40_W0QQitemZ320334683889QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item320334683889&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A570%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Python Oh My Sling - Size 39.5 (Awesome deal!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320334684006&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## rilokiley

these!!

Burgundy/red patent graffiti Clichy, size 40, used.  Starting bid $.99!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rilokiley

Black glitter Decollete, size 38.5, used.  Starting bid $124.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


only 1 feedback though, so you might want to contact her first


----------



## laureenthemean

Pale pink Mouche, size 38.5, starting bid $220
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200301767274


----------



## Speedah

Wish these were my size! Satin and Crystal heels 39 $130 BIN!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Speedah

Black Satin Eugenies 38.5 Bidding @ $305/ BIN @ $1200

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160311263288


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude patent Ron Ron size 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Speedah

Brown Suede Decoltissimo 37.5 $199 start- ends in 2 hours!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## tresjoliex

Morotanis ( i think that's what they are called)

41.5

$148

PM me for details!


----------



## laureenthemean

Anthracite Sock, size 36.5, $369 OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/luchia_/items/CHRISTIAN_LOUBOUTIN_SOCK_70_MARY_JANES_PUMPS_SHOES


----------



## rilokiley

gorgeous...

Burgundy suede Ginerva, size 36, brand new.  Starting bid $68.35

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Speedah

Blue Satin Helmoon 38.5 65GBP BIN 130GBP (about $88 start/$176 BIN!)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Cerina

*Pink Satin LG 38,5 from a lovely TPFer! BIN $799 OBO*
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

Black leather Lady Gres, size 35.5, BIN $310 (from a tPFer)
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

Python/ivory Activa size 41, BIN $250
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318

Pewter exotic ankle strap pump, size 41, $215 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISITIAN-LOUB...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318

Rose gold Dominetta, size 38.5, starting bid $250
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## regeens

Red suede SGs 37.5.  Seller reduced the price to $279 from $3++ in the past two days.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290289914655


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Gorgeous VP Plaillettes!!! 

From a lovely tPFer! Size 39

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Bronze-Green-Paillette-Very-Prive-Sz-39-New_W0QQitemZ120368566031QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120368566031&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## rilokiley

Bronze Rolando, size 35.5, brand new.  Starting bid $399.99, BIN $499.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## authenticplease

BIN $160!  Black leather/suede 37.5.....someone grab them!

http://cgi.ebay.com/SEXY-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES-HEELS-PUMPS_W0QQitemZ300289162697QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item300289162697&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## rdgldy

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...enameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported#ebayphotohosting
red silk, 37.5, lovely-don't know the name


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731






size 39 ($302.40)


----------



## Cerina

Foxtrots size 39 (used). Wasn't someone looking for these..? BIN $195!
http://cgi.ebay.com/L-K-CHRISTIAN-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Cerina

olive satin rolando size 38, currently at $290 ending in a couple of hours!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## LOveYa!

n/m sorry!


----------



## lilmissb

We won't post in this thread unless authentic. Also there is not chatting in this thread.


----------



## thisismisschris

I know how lots of ladies here are searching for something in EB suede... Here are some EB suede Rolandos 36.5 for $699
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120367288767&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm38%26_nkw%3D120367288767%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1


----------



## authenticplease

Stunning Blue Pass Mule in HTF 42 $399 BIN OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Blue-Leather-Passmule-Size-12_W0QQitemZ280306297306QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item280306297306&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Speedah

NIB Silver Decoltissimo Slings 36 $79.99 NR

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## BellaShoes

These are actually Black patent Simple 100's!
(worn-small nick on inside of one heel)
sz39.5 for $249..... not too bad

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## laureenthemean

Lovely python slings (Matador?), size 36.5, BIN $430 (from a tPFer)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330303134801


----------



## lilmissb

Black Neurones 35.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Chins4

Grey Flannel LGs 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-Grey-...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Chins4

Peacock Trotinettes sz40 - no reserve
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stunning-Chri...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## noah8077

Black Satin L-Pochette Slingback 42 
$225.00 OBO   tpfers!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Speedah/items/CHRISTIAN_LOUBOUTIN_Black_Satin_L_Pochette_Slingback_42


----------



## pursemonkey

Glitter Numero Prive 38.5 $979.99 BIN How I wish I could afford these right now!! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=VERYNOEUD!LOU&csurl=%2Fistar.asp%3Fa%3D29%26dept%3DF%26category%3DSAL%26sortby%3D%26numperpage%3D12%26pos%3D276%26





Size 10.5 ($556.50)


----------



## rdgldy

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...9473QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported
Josephines, size 40, BIN $379


----------



## palmbeachdiva

net-a-porter sale

Bretelle Swarovski sandals - Red
Was $995 Now $497.50 Sizes 37.5-41

Bretelle Swarovski sandals - Black size 39 only
Was $995 Now $497.50 

Alta Perla Strass slingbacks 
Was $955 Now $668.50
Sizes 37.5-41

Sigourney ankle boots - sizes 38 & 41
Was $1,030
Now $618

Nooka satin pumps - Size 39 & 41
Was $695
Now $417

Trottinette ankle boots - Size 38 only
Was $1,195
Now $717 

Frescobaldi sandals - size 38 only
Was $745
Now $522 

Mauresmo chiffon slingbacks - Size 38.5 only
Was $570
Now $399


----------



## rilokiley

Pink patent Pinup, size 36.5, worn once.  Starting bid $179!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


also gorgeous, but I'm not sure of the style name.  Black satin slingbacks, size 36, gently used.  Starting bid $189!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

edit: these are the Coquine... thanks Laureen (again)!


----------



## goashleygo

I think SAKS just posted more today?

http://www.barneys.com/Shoes/SHOES1...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=0&sz=28

Barneys not SAKS**** Sorry guys!!


----------



## rdgldy

the link is for Barneys-is that what you meant?


----------



## Speedah

Wasn't someone looking for these?
Not sure of the style name, starting bid @ $79.99 size 37

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

Cream patent Mad Mary, size 36.5, $650 OBO (from a tPFer)
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Christian-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Speedah

Someone please buy these beauties. $199 Start/$450 BIN 39 Pigalle 100 Lova
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160311253704


----------



## sakura

From a TPF-er:

Red Satin Anemone in 37 - http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Christian-...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Rose Gold VP in 37.5 - http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Christian-...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Grey Suede Lady Gres in 37.5 - http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Christian-...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Brown Pony Hair VP in 37.5 - http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Christian-...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Camel Patent Decollete in 37.5 - http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Christian-...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Fuchsia Suede New Simple in 37 - http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Christian-...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Silver Declic in 37.5 - http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Christian-...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Purple Metallic Ron Ron in 37.5 - http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Christian-...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Stinas

Helmut - Black Leather - Size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Joli Noeud Slide - Black - Size 40.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Bloody Mary - Python Nude/Pink - Size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/GORGEOUS-christ...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Stinas

Bow Slingbacks (dont know name) Size 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

NP - Red Tiger looking print - Size 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod61410104&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FN%253D0%2526st%253Ds%2526Ntt%253Dlouboutin%2526_requestid%253D12842





size 40 ($233.40)


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod28840008&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat205700&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FN%253D0%2526st%253Ds%2526Ntt%253Dlouboutin%2526_requestid%253D2703
size 38 ($358)


----------



## pursemonkey

Neiman Marcus Deals w/ extra 40% factored in: 

Black Suede Buckled Ankle Boot 40.5 $322.80
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...6_requestid%3D12295%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt

Brown Sigourney Boot 40.5 $278.40
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...6_requestid%3D12295%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt

Black Nuit d'ete 36 $241.80
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...6_requestid%3D12295%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt

Ivory Yoyo 36.5 $186.60
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...6_requestid%3D12295%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt

And more!! Go!!!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

^not available anymore...

but these are:

Drapinight: sz 40.5 $233 (already with 40% off)

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dlouboutin%26_requestid%3D21882

Drapiday: sz 35 $241 (already with 40% off)

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dlouboutin%26_requestid%3D21882


----------



## savvysgirl

From a lovely tpfer -

Aqua simples - size 41.5 - £300 OBO ... I *SO* wish these were my size.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Black suede Miminette wedges - size 40.5 - £200 OBO

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1301|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Somone buy these yoyos from mushroom city before I do!!

Orange yoyo 85mm - only 314.30 (couple other sizes also) 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Patent-Leather-Yoyo-85-Heels-39_W0QQitemZ120369304807QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120369304807&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## archygirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Somone buy these yoyos from mushroom city before I do!!
> 
> Orange yoyo 85mm - only 314.30 (couple other sizes also)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Patent-Leather-Yoyo-85-Heels-39_W0QQitemZ120369304807QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120369304807&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 
I will save you...I am watching and pondering them...I don't have anything orange yet!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

why hasn't anyone bid on these fabulous rolandes???  they're so cheap-- $275!  and they end in less than an hour!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190281339165


----------



## archygirl

archygirl said:


> I will save you...I am watching and pondering them...I don't have anything orange yet!


 
oops, you can remove, wrong thread!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731






size 40.5 ($241.80)


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731


Motorani cutout pump
Size 7.5 ($187.80) HURRY


----------



## sakura

Purple Suede Lady Gres in 36.5 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290291968010&


----------



## sakura

Nude Clichy (100mm) in 36 - http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Christian-Lo...emQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item110343273085

Nude Patent NP n 36 - http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Christian-Lo...emQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item110343353594

Black Miminette in 36 - http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Christian-Lo...emQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item110342056797

Grey Suede Ariella Talon Boot in 35 - http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Christian-Lo...emQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item110340829572


----------



## morfoula

pink pailettes VP
size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...0|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:5|294:50


----------



## BellaShoes

less than 2 min $399 Sz 39.5
Magenta Pigalle
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-MAGENTA-PATENT-PIGALLE-SHOES-39-5_W0QQitemZ120366249577QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120366249577&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## BellaShoes

less than 12 minutes
VP Turtle Patent
Sz 39
$350
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-PRIVE-tortoise-heels-shoes-pumps-39_W0QQitemZ120366171023QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120366171023&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## BellaShoes

BNIB AstraQueens.... Sz 39
$299 Starting....BIN $499
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Asrtraqueen-shoes-booties-sz-39_W0QQitemZ230320695260QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item230320695260&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## BellaShoes

These are cute!

Sz 39 Lova Pigalle
Black Patent with Leopard and Bow Starting $199
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Lova-Pigalle-Blk-Ptnt-Leopard-39_W0QQitemZ160311253704QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item160311253704&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## BellaShoes

120mm Pigalle...Leopard!
Size 39.5 BIN $389

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-Louboutin-Patent-Leopard-Pigalles-39-5_W0QQitemZ270333632588QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item270333632588&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## BellaShoes

From one of our own.... CCLO Member??

Black/Red Architek
Sz 39 Starting $395 BIN $435

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Architek-size-39_W0QQitemZ120367746902QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120367746902&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## BellaShoes

Seller is a fabulous member of tPF and tFS! Love her!!!!
Python Oh My Slings Sz 39
$550 OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Python-Oh-My-Slings-Size-39_W0QQitemZ200295172712QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200295172712&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## lilflobowl

Magenta Pigalles sz.37! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=260352709807


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude VP w/ nude tip, size 36.5, starting bid $575 (from a tPFer)
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-CHRISTIAN-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## sakura

More sale shoes listed on Barneys.com - http://www.barneys.com/Sale/SALE04,...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=0&sz=29


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.barneys.com/Sigourney/159016271,default,pd.html
Sigourney-Peacock 8.5 $409

http://www.barneys.com/Armadillo/159016185,default,pd.html
Armadillo-Bronze 9.5 $359

http://www.barneys.com/Scissor%20Girl/159016250,default,pd.html
Scissor Girl-Pewter 6.5  $359

http://www.barneys.com/Scissor Girl/159016249,default,pd.html
Scissor Girl-Bronze 5.5 & 11  $359

http://www.barneys.com/Trottinette/159016223,default,pd.html
Trottinette-Black 37  $479

http://www.barneys.com/Drapinight/159016285,default,pd.html
Drapinight-Black  size 6.5, 7, 9.5, 10   $349

http://www.barneys.com/Drapiday/159016187,default,pd.html
Drapinight-Heather Coal  size 6.5, 8.5, 9.5, 10, 10.5, 11  $349

http://www.barneys.com/Chaperon/159016227,default,pd.html
Chaperon-Dark Brown 5.5 & 8.5  $399

http://www.barneys.com/Lady Grant/159016260,default,pd.html
Lady Grant - Black  8  $249

http://www.barneys.com/JS Shoe Bootie/159016300,default,pd.html
JS Shoe Bootie - Black / Gold   size 5.5, 6, 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9.5  $529

http://www.barneys.com/Bretelle Strass/159016212,default,pd.html
Bretelle Strass - Black  9.5  $399

http://www.barneys.com/Nuit d+Ete/159016110,default,pd.html
Nuit d'Ete - Tobacco  10.5 & 11  $349

http://www.barneys.com/Mauresmo/159016124,default,pd.html
Mauresmo - Red   9  $219

http://www.barneys.com/Nuit d+Ete/159016109,default,pd.html
Nuit d'Ete - Black  36  $349

http://www.barneys.com/Forever Tina/159016276,default,pd.html
Forever Tina - Magenta   36 $789

http://www.barneys.com/Forever Tina/159016275,default,pd.html
Forever Tina - Black   7.5  $789

**Oops didn't mean dup post...I guess I type slow. LOL


----------



## JetSetGo!

Here's a list of what's still on sale in Costa Mesa (CL boutique)

Everything is still 40% off.

Arielle Talon (Black & Brown Mufflone)
Armadillo (Black & Red Satin)
Babel (Yellow suede)
Bang Bang (Black leather)
Bloody Mary (Black & Nude leather)
C&#8217;est Moi (Blue suede)
Chambre flat (Nude leather)
Giovannina (Black & Camel leather)
Miss Gres (Black & Blue suede)
Orlan (Black & Red suede)
Peniche (Black, Navy, Burgundy suede - Black & Taupe patent)
Samira (Red satin)
Sharka (Black, Grey, Beige patent &#8211; Camel leather)
Turban flat (Black & Nude leather)
Twistochat (Black & Camel leather)
Very Brode (Fuxia & Elephant suede)

They will only have the sale for about a week, so let Reghan know if anything interests you.
714.754.9200


----------



## yslalice

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731
36 in black go go go!


----------



## tresjoliex

Satin bag (so cute, love the clasp)

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731


----------



## mayen120

yslalice said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731
> 36 in black go go go!





i got these....thank you so much!!!


----------



## floridasun8

New one just popped up:

Black patent pump/sandal - Size 41/11

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mplates%2FET1.jhtml%3FN%3D4294966936%26st%3Ds


----------



## Speedah

^^ $199 after extra 40% off!!!


----------



## singtong

margarita size 40

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/STUNNING-RARE...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## glistenpearls

Not sure if this one has been posted, size 38 left, Eventa patent Mary Janes in Red Ruby
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33449


----------



## luxlover

Gorgeous Babel Boots. Super, super good from from a wonderful TPFer we all love. Current price: 400, BIN: 549
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Selling#ht_2217wt_909


----------



## savvysgirl

Beautiful purple Sometimes - Size 39 - £200 starting or £300 BIN (from a lovely tpfer!)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1685|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## glistenpearls

Beautiful C'est Moi Black leather bootie, size 41, starting bid 449.99 or 459.99 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&item=220351927743


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=280306271150


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=280306650268


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318

heads up since i'm a us size 8 and had to buy these in 39.5


----------



## JRed

Croc Simple Pumps, 39

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BellaShoes

Okay this is going to be vague but here goes:

*Cris's Resale Boutique*
*On Post/Broadway in SF*

A *Black Python*...very, very lightly worn..maybe on hardwoods?
*Sz 39.5 $425*

The style, I am not familar with but it is an peep toe, thin ankle strap and a platform similar to the New Simple.... sound familar? Very pretty black python! If it weren't for my CCLO membership....


----------



## carlinha

green suede new simples, 37, BIN $319.99!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## carlinha

red satin scissor girl, 37, BIN $329 from one of our own

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## carlinha

aqua kid simples, 85mm, size 41.5, BIN $418

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Speedah

Lapono Black Patent Booties! 39 $79.99 start/$289.99 BIN!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

Black satin Decollete, size 39, from a tPFer, $450 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lilmissb

If I could fit these I would buy them! From a lovely TPFer, Ariella Talon 35 $350

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

Silver glitter VP, size 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## shoeaddict1979

These are so beautiful, someone please buy them! Never seen this style before - grey/beige canvas and ostrich leather strappy sandals - if they were my size I would snap them up - US$389 size 41:
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Louboutin-Ostrich-Python-Canvas-Sandals-41-10_W0QQitemZ250349863121QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250349863121&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## heat97

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-BLACK-shoes-heel-pumps-sz-40-795_W0QQitemZ110343634262QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item110343634262&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

black letather fontanete obo $.99 Size 40


----------



## kaeleigh

Not extra 40% off but still on sale.
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731
*Motorani Cutout Pump size 38*

$313


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731
*Armadillo Pleated Leather Bootie Brown size 39  $520*

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731
*Pleated d'Orsay*

 purple sixe 37 & 37.5  $398


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731
*Patent Loafer Pump*

size 36   $320


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731
*Drapinight Jeweled d'Orsay*

size 35  Silver $358     Ladies size 35 Hurry


----------



## Bitstuff

Yep, stuff's starting to pop up on NM again. On and off!

The page to refresh:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ter2Value=&filterOverride=&sort=&icid=viewall


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731
So pretty in Black size 39.5
*Metal Heel Slingback*

$371


----------



## xpiscesx

Very Croise Platform Slingback ~ a few sizes in black & nude http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat211103cat211105cat221007


----------



## xpiscesx

i hope these werent posted yet... the uk netaporter site has 

Alti leather pumps
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33442size 39

Cotton Club wedges - black
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/34016 size 38.5

& dont forget an extra 20% off this week by entering 'WINTER' at checkout


----------



## BagsR4Me

Ariella Python Ankle Boot (size 8) $700

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731


----------



## BagsR4Me

Leopard-Print Pump (size 8) $281

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731


----------



## ylime

Black Jazz Very Prive 37.5 BIN $400
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

But note that there's no dustbag or box included.


----------



## BagsR4Me

Armadillo Platform d'Orsay (sizes 9 & 11) $582

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...og%2Ftemplates%2FET1.jhtml%3FN%3D145%26st%3Ds


----------



## cathy1228

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320334386260 
Not a bad deal but i'm not sure what this particular style is


----------



## tuvili

cathy1228 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320334386260
> Not a bad deal but i'm not sure what this particular style is



That's the Clichy Strass.  If it was my size, it would be mine.


----------



## cathy1228

oooh. nice. thanks for the info!


----------



## floridasun8

I sooo want these, but not my size     Great deal!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731

Size 7.5/ 37.5


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Scissor Girls size 41 $403
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731


----------



## bleedinglvoe

ylime said:


> Black Jazz Very Prive 37.5 BIN $400
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Black-peep-toe-Heels_W0QQitemZ260351894895QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260351894895&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318
> 
> But note that there's no dustbag or box included.



hi experts, is this style run true to size or smaller? I am size 6.5, hope this one fit.


----------



## jh4200

There is no chatting allowed in this thread.  Please ask your question in the "Chat Thread for Deals & Steals."


----------



## yslalice

okay, not the best as with the extra 40%, but still some good deals on nm:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731
astraqueen 41

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731
twistochat several sizes

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731
twistochat leopard 40.5

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731
armadillo booties (orion?) 37.5, 39


----------



## Stinas

Sabotage - Leopard - Size 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/christian-loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## archygirl

This is a great price on these, Neimans has them back up for retail
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

Wish these were my size!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

Why can I not wear Pigalles?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:3|294:50

Not sure if these were posted, 
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:6|294:50


----------



## laureenthemean

Purple python VPs size 39.5, BIN $799
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...rkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318#ht_500wt_703


Same seller:
Nude patent VP w/ red tip, size 39.5, BIN $799
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...T%2BUA%2BSI%2BUS-BWR&otn=5&ps=31#ht_500wt_703

Tortoise VP size 40, BIN $599
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318#ht_500wt_703


----------



## fmd914

Blue Glittart VPs Size 37.5  $685 or Best Offer (Active tpf member!)

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/18555/items/1532650


----------



## Speedah

Black Patent Mary Jane Peep Toe Platform 39 $199 starting bid

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Red Velvet Clichy .. great deal!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Red-Velvet-Patterned-Pumps-Size-39_W0QQitemZ120370453352QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120370453352&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## evolkatie

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:8|294:50

purple suede LG 36.5


----------



## sakura

Astraqueen in a 41 - http://www.neimanmarcus.com:80/stor...og%2Ftemplates%2FET1.jhtml%3FN%3D145%26st%3Ds

Very Brode in a 41 - http://www.neimanmarcus.com:80/stor...og%2Ftemplates%2FET1.jhtml%3FN%3D145%26st%3Ds


----------



## rilokiley

HTF size 34.5...

Tobacco suede and cork NP, BIN $462.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## sjl83

Gold Lace Peep Toes - size 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...2029744QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItem

Brown Leather Mary Janes - size 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...3204602QQihZ022QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItem

Black Satin Sandals - Size 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...2801865QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rdgldy

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...enameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported#ebayphotohosting
yellow satin lady gres, 39.5, BIN $589


----------



## Speedah

Gold Graffiti Flats 35 BN! Currently @ $88

http://cgi.ebay.com/FAB-NEW-CHRISTI...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:2|294:200


----------



## Speedah

Tassles anyone? Size 38 $189

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:3|294:200


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=280307790325


look sorta beat up but maybe for a first timer??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250362353613


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=280307799730


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33449

hurry!!!


----------



## Speedah

Need some love but still a good deal!

Pewter Eventa (?) 39 $125 BIN/obo

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Stinas

Massive SALE Rentmeahandbag....

Hung Ups - Silver - Size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

NP - Tiger - Size 36.5 - $285
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

NP - Blue Karey - Size 37.5 - $285
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262

Lapano - Camel - Size 35.5 - $279
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262

too many to list so just click here
http://search.stores.ebay.com/RentM...ndbagQQfsooZ2QQfsopZ3QQsaselZ94832682QQsofpZ0


----------



## JetSetGo!

Genie Flats Size 39 $69.99 starting
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## moodysmom10

very cute poka dot wedges (not sure the real name)  size 41 *BIN $108.99* 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Neiman Marcus Sale

Christian Louboutin Open-Toe Passementerie Pump Original: $1,125.00 
SALE: $506.00 size 41


Christian Louboutin Drapinight Jeweled d'Orsay in silverOriginal: $795.00 
SALE: $358.00 size 35.5


Christian Louboutin Drapinight Jeweled d'Orsay in redOriginal: $865.00 
SALE: $389.00 size 37.5



Christian Louboutin Twistocha Slingback Original: $775.00 
SALE: $349.00 size 40.5


Christian Louboutin Chiffon Ballerina Original: $695.00 
SALE: $313.00 size 38


----------



## palmbeachdiva

More from NM sale


Christian Louboutin Patent Pump Black/Gold  Original: $740.00 
SALE: $333.00   size 39



Christian Louboutin Metal Heel Slingback Original: $825.00 
SALE: $371.00   size 38.5 (black or cuoio) & 39.5 (black only)


----------



## pursemonkey

Someone PLEASE buy these so I won't
Black suede Ariella Talon 38.5 $486.75 BIN!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## cathy1228

For folks in Australia, here's a great price for a pair of Rolandos 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320335715361http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-AUTHENTI...3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## glistenpearls

Tan O My Sling, size 40 $399.99, gorgeous shoes

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-TAN-O-MY-SLING-SHOES-40-10-555_W0QQitemZ370150423765QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item370150423765&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## palmbeachdiva

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/...09840&ev19=1:1

$238 size 42 knee high boots


----------



## laureenthemean

Purple metallic Pigalle 100, size 37.5, starting bid $485
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Cerina

*Magneta Pigalles $299 BIN $350 size 37!*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-CHRISTIAN-...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
From a lovely tPFer, if I wasn't on a ban I'd buy them my self!


----------



## rilokiley

Fuchsia suede VP, size 37.5, brand new.  Starting bid $279, BIN $349!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## goashleygo

NIB Metallic Purple Ron Rons in size 40 - BIN 399$

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

A bit battered but still HTF - Blue Linen/Roccia Lizard Peep Toe sz38, starting bid $399

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Bitstuff

Aqua Paillettes Decollete 38, $483.65. Gorgeous beyond words.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*TIGER DECOLLETE*!! Size 37 $490 starting or $550 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318

Magenta Pigalle 38.5 BIN 499 or best...


----------



## lulabee

cathy1228 said:


> For folks in Australia, here's a great price for a pair of Rolandos
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320335715361


 DO Not buy these! They have been determined as fakes in the authenticate thread.


----------



## Speedah

Another pair of Fox Trots! 39 $299 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## pursemonkey

Python Simple 75s in beige, black, blue and pink in quite a few sizes marked down on Barneys site to $479!
http://www.barneys.com/Sale/SALE04,default,sc.html?q=louboutin


----------



## ym265

size 40.5; hurry!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731

*Peep-Toe Slingback*

Original: $760.00SALE: $342.00


----------



## JetSetGo!

Astraqueen 39.5 $403
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...6_requestid%3D23410%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt


----------



## yslalice

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731
black leather sharka slingbacks perfect for work 38.5 $252


----------



## b00mbaka

Oh My Sling Size 37 $68 and one day to go







http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-O-My-Sling-38_W0QQitemZ330303139989QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item330303139989&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## archygirl

I have these and LOVE them
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...es?hash=item220343859563&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14


----------



## JetSetGo!

Neiman's just put a bunch more up

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?No=0&Ntt=louboutin&_requestid=23410&N=0&st=s&va=t


----------



## b00mbaka

Correction: These are actually Size 38



b00mbaka said:


> Oh My Sling Size 37 $68 and one day to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-O-My-Sling-38_W0QQitemZ330303139989QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item330303139989&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## laureenthemean

Fuchsia suede Decollete size 37 (from a tPFer!), starting bid $245
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Nude VP w/ burg. tip size 39.5, BIN $700
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Catwoman's 39.5 starting bid $89

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## regeens

Ariella watersnake boots 37.5 $689 starting bid

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ARIELLA-WATERSNAKE-BOOTS-37-5_W0QQitemZ220353755655QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220353755655&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## sakura

Black kid VP w/red tip in a size 37 from a TPF-er - http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rainyjewels

barneys just reduced prices further - python simple pumps are all $479 now. though when you add them to cart, only limited sizes seem available.

http://www.barneys.com/Shoes/SHOES10,default,sc.html?prefn1=designer&prefv1=Christian Louboutin


----------



## Stinas

Kiss Me Wedges - Size 35.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## sunkist_baby

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod61410104&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731&rte=%252Fcommon%252Fstore%252Fcatalog%252Ftemplates%252FET1.jhtml%253FNo%253D0%2526N%253D4294966940%2526st%253Ds%2526pageSize%253D160

Christian Louboutin Drapinight Jeweled d'Orsay 35.5 $389


----------



## sunkist_baby

^ that one is in black. Here's the one in silver -same size and same price
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod60860034&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731&rte=%252Fcommon%252Fstore%252Fcatalog%252Ftemplates%252FET1.jhtml%253FNo%253D160%2526N%253D4294966940%2526pageSize%253D160%2526st%253Ds


----------



## Cerina

Oh holy s**t 5 inch ROCCHIA PYTHON Pigalle 35,5 !!
BIN $1500
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

These are a deal!

Black Leather VP with Red Tip with new Vibram soles 
Size 37 $499 BIN 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Speedah

Wow!!! 

Privatata Snakeskin 36.5 $438!!!

http://www.joanshepp.com/store/product493.html


----------



## JetSetGo!

Python Privatita 36.5 $438
http://www.joanshepp.com/store/product493.html

Bebe Wedge 35.5 & 36  $266
http://www.joanshepp.com/store/product496.html

Gold Mesh Peep Toe 39 & 39.5 $266
http://www.joanshepp.com/store/product497.html

Black Papillon 39 $338
http://www.joanshepp.com/store/product160.html


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318

36.5, preowned, BIN 335!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Speedah

Was someone looking for these?
Decollette style White pony with Crystals

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Speedah

Nude patent Pigalles 37 $165 with less than 1 day left!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Chritian-Loub...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## authenticplease

Iowa green patent 70hh size 37 for opening bid of 70pounds.....really cute!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-IOWA-70-HEELS-GREEN-WHITE-SZ-37-5_W0QQitemZ230322981048QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item230322981048&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1685%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## more_CHOOS

Lots of shoes by this seller...some are really great deals!

http://stores.ebay.com/VENEES-BOUTIQUE_Christian-Louboutin_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ15QQftidZ2QQtZkm


----------



## rilokiley

love these!!!

Red crepe & black lace Pigalle 100, size 35.5, brand new.  BIN $699

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

also in 39.5...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## authenticplease

Mary Jane Blue patent 40 $399 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-MARY-JANE-PAT-LEATHER-PUMPS-SHOES_W0QQitemZ200305280166QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200305280166&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

The pix aren't very good, but these shoes are dazzling.

Atomica Size 39 $399 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Speedah

Black Calf Rolandos NIB 38.5 $350 starting bid 

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Bronze Pigalle Karung NIB $499 37.5 (I'm assuming)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Ivory Matador (I think) Slings 37 $99 with only a few hours! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## authenticplease

Black patent En Passant 39.5 for $229 BIN OBO.....someone make an offer and grab these!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-EN-PASSANT-SHOES-39-5_W0QQitemZ280308819632QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item280308819632&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## authenticplease

Red Silk Nooka w/ bow at Footcandyshoes.com for $347.5 in sizes 38, 38.5, 39, 39.5, 40

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=NOOKA!LOU&csurl=%2Fistar.asp%3Fa%3D29%26dept%3DF%26category%3DSAL%26sortby%3D%26numperpage%3D12%26pos%3D228%26


----------



## mistyknightwin

These make me want to cut my big toe off! lol 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Black-TStrap-Heels-Pumps-Shoes-9-5_W0QQitemZ200304727238QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200304727238&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A570%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A6%7C294%3A50


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

i have these and LOOOOOVE them someone please snatch these!


----------



## rilokiley

Gold/pink Graffiti VP, size 36, gently used.  Starting bid $99

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## sjl83

I don't see these often - Pink Suede Goya Boots
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Suede-Ankle-Boot-Shoes-UK5-582-NEW_W0QQitemZ250365726057QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item250365726057&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## carlinha

black python y'opens... 40.5... $399.... 
WHY NOT MY SIZE?!??!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-YOPEN-BLACK-PYTHON-SZ-40-5-1050_W0QQitemZ380101285830QQihZ025QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## carlinha

black satin with crystals, 37.5, $199
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Speedah

I wish these were my size!!!! A little iffy feedback and a newbie seller but the shoes or DIVINE!

Gold Graffiti VP 36 $99

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## sjl83

*Christian Louboutin Pink Sandals size 37*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-New-Christ...0753904QQihZ022QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rilokiley

not sure of style name, but very cute black satin bow slingbacks, size 40.5, gently used.  BIN $169.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-CHRISTIAN-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## carlinha

a couple from consignment store, decadestwo

blue satin heels (don't know name), 37, BIN $399.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

black ornirons (?), 37.5 BIN $569.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

yellow satin bows, 36.5, BIN $249.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Speedah

^^ From the same seller; Yellow Bow heels 36.5 $249.99 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-CHRISTIAN-...8678675QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Speedah

Black Patent Decollettes 39.5 $330 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Used-Christian-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## savvysgirl

rilokiley said:


> not sure of style name, but very cute black satin bow slingbacks, size 40.5, gently used.  BIN $169.99
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Blk-Satin-Bow-Heels-s-40-5_W0QQitemZ290293466399QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item290293466399&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318



Style name is 15 minutes .. i believe


----------



## idests

Brown Glittart Ron ROns size 40 from one of our own.
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Auth-CHRIST...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:2|240:1318


----------



## authenticplease

Stunningly Simple Red Simples 38.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Speedah

Pewter Super Decolletes 40 $299

(WARNING: These run _really_ small)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## aeross

Sorry if already posted, I've been away for a few days

2 by one of our own

Peach Satin Slingbacks 40.5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=290293068433&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019

Teal Ron Rons 40.5 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290293068433


----------



## Chins4

Green Paillette VPs sz41
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318

Same seller also has these purple & gold babies in a 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## kaeleigh

I have not seen these online before. So Beautiful!
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/37607






*I'm a little confused...I'm on their US site and it states they can't ship out of EU (size 36-41) $995


----------



## lilflobowl

I've posted this before but I'll post again 'cos it's still up on eBay and for a good price too!
Magenta Pigalles sz. 37 BNIB!
[URL]http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260356150220&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DSelling[/URL]


----------



## Alice1979

Turban flat anthracite leather sizes 5, 10, 10.5, $249

http://www.barneys.com/Turban/159016176,default,pd.html

Turban flat burgundy patent size 6, 6.5, 9, $249

http://www.barneys.com/Turban/159016174,default,pd.html

Turban flat gold leather size 9.5, $249

http://www.barneys.com/Turban/159016175,default,pd.html


----------



## Chins4

Unusual! Moufelette sz39 BIN £500
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Leopard-Chris...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Chins4

Sarah B sz39 starting bid £90
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## samhainophobia

WTF?  There were bids on these earlier today.  The bids got pulled and the item is a relist?  What's going on?  Groundhog Day?  -- http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260355797757


----------



## yslalice

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731
classic black leather $320 peep toe with platform (but not VP) 38.5
such a steal!


----------



## yslalice

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731
black leather sharka slingbacks 37 $252


----------



## lilmissb

En Passant 35.5, 5 inch heel in LIZARD!!! They also have 36!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-EN-PASSANT-LIZARD-SHOES-5-5-35-5_W0QQitemZ400028859749QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item400028859749&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## evolkatie

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318

Podiums for $275 bin


----------



## sjl83

Chins4 said:


> Same seller also has these purple & gold babies in a 39.5
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-gold-sequin-purple-satin-shoes_W0QQitemZ120372545815QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item120372545815&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 
I've had a pair of these, they're the Salopina. 

Red Patent En Passant 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

And Red Patent En Passant 39
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## yslalice

at nm last call in austin
purple white and blue tie dye stripe flat with open toe $160 or so after discount 39
neon green strappy thing with metal heel 39 and 41 $250 or so (of course no 40, and i was so in the mood to buy!)


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731
*Ariella Python Ankle Boot Black*  size 38 $700



http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731
*Armadillo Pleated Leather Bootie - Black  Size 37.5  $520*


----------



## needloub

Both from tpf members...wish they were both my size.  Ending soon.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Red-Satin-Scissor-Girl_W0QQitemZ150323648324QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item150323648324&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## savvysgirl

Finishing very soon! (From a tpfer!)

Purple Sometimes - size 39 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1685|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## funandsun

Size 40 - beautiful and a steal at $149.00 BIN!!!!


----------



## samhainophobia

A Lady Grant post!

Size 37.  No bids, open at $350 (not Saks fire sale prices, but not terrible).  This is a very attractive color combo -- black with gray toe cap. - http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LADY-GRANT-100-PATENT-CHIC-BLACK-37_W0QQitemZ200305097466QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200305097466&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A200

Size 37.5.  Opening bid of $299 or BIN $349.  These are the same color as *HalieB*'s gorgeous pair -- tan leather with black toecap. - http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200


----------



## samhainophobia

Some more stuff that is not Lady Grants .

Brown patent Simples, 36.5 (my size!), $399.99 OBO -- http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-SIMPLE-B-PATENT-PUMP-SHOES-6-5-36-5_W0QQitemZ400028918100QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item400028918100&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A200

Mushroom City dropped the price on the green glitter Simples. $383.20 BIN  -- http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200

Red crepe Joli Noued slides.  36.5, $299.99 OBO -- http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200

I think the graffiti flats are really fun.  Gold with pink graffiti, 36.5, opening bid $159.99 or BIN $249.99 -- http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200


----------



## carlinha

whipsnake lady noeuds, 39.5, BIN $350, from one of our lovely own!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Louboutin-R...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

burgundy suede new simples, 39, BIN $350

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-BROWN...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## carlinha

tortoise VP, gold tip, 40.5, BIN $399

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-BROWN...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Stinas

VP - Silver Glitter - Size 38.5 - RARE
I need these in my life, but too pricey for me at the moment....I got outbid 
Hopefully a TPFer gets them!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=200299893191


----------



## canismajor

Teal/Peacock Suede Stevas
Size 39
BIN 275
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...QQptZUSQ5fWomenQ5fsQ5fShoesQQsalenotsupported


----------



## carlinha

black suede VP with lizard heel/tip, BIN $500, 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...86.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318\

yellow satin LG, 39.5, BIN $559
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

black c'est moi, 37.5, BIN $445
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## carlinha

black pailletes passmule, 38.5, BIN $599
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## carlinha

blue suede pumps, don't know style, 39, BIN $275
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

carlinha said:


> blue suede pumps, don't know style, 39, BIN $275
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-turquouise-designer-shoes-EUR39-US9_W0QQitemZ110346879212QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Stevas - They run really small, so make sure to go up a half size.


----------



## funnygirl09

I think the link for the 'burgundy suede simples' is incorrect!


----------



## laureenthemean

Turquoise satin Dominestrass, size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-CHRISTIAN-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Nude/gold Pharaone size 36.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Nude Tamiflu, size 40.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Rose gold Dominetta, size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Nude VP w/ burgundy tip, size 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Tiger Decollete size "7"
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lilmissb

I'm not sure this qualifies as a deal or steal but it's below retail! Mount street in black size 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

Lizard Roccia "Rania" 38.5, $250 starting
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## pursemonkey

funnygirl09 said:


> I think the link for the 'burgundy suede simples' is incorrect!



I think this is it: http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## yslalice

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731
ariella python black ankle boots $700 40
Someone get them so I don't!!!!


----------



## authenticplease

My SA has a return on hold, PM if interested.

Pewter Lady Gres peeptoe slingbacks in 37.5 for $340ish.....not sure of the 'proper' name!


----------



## sakura

Copper Scissor Girl in 38 - http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1233766495051&ev19=1:84


----------



## JetSetGo!

authenticplease said:


> My SA has a return on hold, PM if interested.
> 
> Pewter Lady Gres peeptoe slingbacks in 37.5 for $340ish.....not sure of the 'proper' name!



Miss Gres


----------



## savvysgirl

Was someone looking for these? 

Miss Marple - size 37 - $450 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...rkparms=algo=CRX&its=S%2BI&itu=UCI%2BSI&otn=4


----------



## authenticplease

Stunning blue patent Lolas in 38 with $9.99 opening bid

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LOLA-PUMPS_W0QQitemZ150325109989QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item150325109989&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## BellaShoes

New Simples Pewter 39.5 
$259 or BIN $269

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## BellaShoes

OK Ladies.... Green Suede Lady Gres....Sz 39 (worn)

Current Bid...$121.50 (No Reserve)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Lady-Gres-suede-shoes-heels-39-8-5_W0QQitemZ300291405435QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item300291405435&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## BellaShoes

Black Decollette! $425 OBO

Seller is a tPF'er and tFS'er...super sweetheart! She takes AMAZING care of her shoes....

Size 39.5 (worn but zipsoled)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Decollete-Black-Leather-Pumps-39-5_W0QQitemZ200299302585QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200299302585&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Wasn't someone looking for this color combo a while ago. I don't remember the size they were looking for though.

NGG architek sz 7. BIN 679

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

darn it wrong thread!! Seriously ... I accidentally posted this in the CHAT THREAD first ... and now here ... I'm loosing my mind!! 

In leu of my mistake ... here's a good deal on some camo ponyhair flats 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330304554648


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LOL! Wrong thread, naked!


----------



## carlinha

roccia lizard slingbacks, 38, starting $330
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

tiger decollete, 40, BIN $340
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

sigourney peacock boots, 39.5, BIN $560
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

leopard slingbacks, 37, $299
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## sakura

Grey suede Lady Gres in 37 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170300056793


----------



## Speedah

Red/Burgundy Patent Rolando 37.5 $427.99

http://outlet.rentmeahandbag.com/It...tian Louboutin Shoes Pumps Classics Size 37.5


----------



## schwinn3

I think someone was looking for these.  Para La Cruz, purple suede, black fringe, size 38.  $799 obo

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## savvysgirl

Turquoise Anemone - Size 39 - Starting bid £890 ... Beautiful  

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:15|294:50


----------



## la lola

CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN Gold Suede Ankle Boots 36.5 starting 149.99 BNWB
they run TTS ( i have them - they are my first CL's)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120370881689


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731


----------



## aeross

Pink patent pigalles 120mm eur40. Starting bid £250

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/christian-louboutin-pigalle-size7-40_W0QQitemZ130286084139QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item130286084139&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1685%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

These really are barbie shoes !


----------



## sjl83

Brown Suede Bruges with Cork Platform Size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...QQihZ017QQitemZ270297964593QQsalenotsupported


----------



## melialuvs2shop

NWOB Very Prive 40 in tortoise
$399 BIN OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-BROWN-...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## melialuvs2shop

perfect for spring/summer...

NWOB La Falaise 39.5 in silver
$399 BIN OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-SILVER...742.m153.l1262

NWOB (not sure of the style but i think it's something like cage zeppa???) 40 in white
$349 BIN OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## melialuvs2shop

dusty rose pigalles 40
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/christian-louboutin-pigalle-size7-40_W0QQitemZ130286084139QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item130286084139&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## bronzebeauty719

rolandos! BIN 399.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=110347500569


----------



## JennlynnCLfan

From one of our very own! 

Pony Hair Ballet Flats - 41 $99.13 starting bid

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Pony-Hair-Ballet-Flats-41-10-11_W0QQitemZ190284499948QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item190284499948&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh why aren't these 39.5!

Sz 40 Gently Worn Tiger Patent Decollete
BIN $340

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-TIGER-DECOLLETE-SIZE-40-RARE_W0QQitemZ280310276109QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item280310276109&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## BellaShoes

WOW! These are pretty....

Size 38.5 HELMUT PAILLETTES black...new

$559 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-HELMUT-PAILLETTES-PUMPS-SHOES-38-5_W0QQitemZ200304777839QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200304777839&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## BellaShoes

These are gorgeous!
Tortoise (possibly a glittart?) simple Sz 38.5
BIN $299

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Simple-Turtle-Pumps-38-5_W0QQitemZ180326015658QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item180326015658&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## BellaShoes

Triclo in Black Patent.... 38.5 BIN $490
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Black-Patent-Trilco-Heels-Shoes-38-5-NEW_W0QQitemZ120356417480QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120356417480&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## savvysgirl

Red Coxinelle - Size 40.5 - Start $0.99 BIN $239!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330305450907


----------



## BellaShoes

Scissor Girl Black Leather 39 
$349.00 OBO 



http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/soocer947/items/NIB_Christian_Louboutin_Scissor_Girl_Black_Leather_39


----------



## fmd914

Lapono Booties $500  or Best Offer Size 36.5

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/only...LOUBOUTIN_LAPONO_BOOTIES_boots_shoes_36_5_6_5


----------



## needloub

I wish these were my size.  Again, both are members of tpf!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160313881592&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=006

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Suede-Drapiday-38-5_W0QQitemZ320338035853QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item320338035853&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## needloub

Another.  I haven't seen this combo before...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230323121840&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=013


----------



## hya_been

Same Red Satin Scissor Girls as above, but for $9.00 cheaper on Bonanzle (cause of Ebay's ginormous fees probably).  So they're a 37 - $300

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/wygal307/items/Christian_Louboutin_Scissor_Girl_37__tpf_member


----------



## misselizabeth22

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Size 40.5


----------



## savvysgirl

BN* PURPLE* Sometimes - Size 39 - Start £150 - BIN £250
(From a tpfer)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1685|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Cerina

Great deal on ebay.co.uk
Watersnake simples size 41,5 - I've never seen these before, love'em!
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## pursemonkey

I'm sure these'll be gone before I can finish posting, but here goes!

Brown AND Black Paillette(sp?) pump (Decollete?) 7.5 only $416 at NM
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dlouboutin%26_requestid%3D12295


----------



## pursemonkey

Black Python Simple 75 $479 8.5 only at Barneys
http://www.barneys.com/Simple Pump/159105132,default,pd.html


----------



## pursemonkey

Nude AND Black Bloody Mary 36 $549 at Barneys
http://www.barneys.com/Bloody Mary/159105144,default,pd.html


----------



## archygirl

Scissor girls 38.5 copper on sale at Saks
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1233939093947&ev19=1:1


----------



## Speedah

Black Fishnet Pump- Not my size and I've been looking for these!!! Ahhh!

Size 38 $344 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dlouboutin%26_requestid%3D26485


----------



## Chins4

Luisavaroma sale

Lady Grant Navy w/burgundy toe 35 & 39 282 Euros
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...=women&group=shoes&season=sale&seasProdID=48I

Red Triclo 37.5 & 41 356 Euros
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...=women&group=shoes&season=sale&seasProdID=48I

Orniron Black Leather 36 only (last pair) 511 Euros
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...=women&group=shoes&season=sale&seasProdID=48I


----------



## more_CHOOS

Francaise in grey sz 40 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446193526&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1233950068974&ev19=1:1


----------



## more_CHOOS

Belle Booties sz $337.90

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709482&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446189778&R=452502291798&P_name=Christian+Louboutin&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1233950151120


----------



## Chins4

Yoox

VN Yellow sz 36 and VN Blue sz39.5 £308
http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/CHRIS...cod10/441417583H/sts/sr_shoeswomen80?TP=15199

Black Paillette Decolletes various sizes £348
http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?sec=1&...B84CE7A2&rr=1&cod10=441411741B&sts=sr_women80 

Nude Sometimes 36, 37.5 & 40 £320
http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?sec=1&...B84CE7A2&rr=1&cod10=441417681Z&sts=sr_women80


----------



## more_CHOOS

Sz 37 $314

http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?sec=1&...3FD17CD7&rr=1&cod10=441352341Z&sts=sr_women80


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Small feet alert! Black Pailette VPs 35 Not really a deal, but HTF BIN $670

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## sakura

From a TPF-er

Pewter Lady Gres in 40 - http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

Purple Greasepaint Simple w/thick heel in 40 - http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## singtong

scissor girls 37.5 red suede BIN $225!!! free shipping in usa!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## sakura

A few exotics on eBay:

Roccia Python Simple in 38 for $599.99 BIN - http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Auth-Christ...emQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200307047611

Python Flats (shows inner foot) in 39 - http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-PYTHON...emQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item190284348121


----------



## lilmissb

From one of our own!!! For the smaller feet gals. 
Black Paillettes VP's 35.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Black Lola pump 35
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

Gorgeous!  Blue/gold python Matador, size 36.5, BIN $399, from a tPFer!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330306140121#ht_3315wt_758


----------



## melialuvs2shop

someone please get nude!!!

Joli Noeud Dorcet 41
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Simple 42
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## savvysgirl

BN Gold greasepaint flats - size 40 - Start $149 BIN $229 
(From a fellow 'bunny loving' tpfer!!)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1685|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Miss_Q

Yellow Satin Lady Gres Size 39.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ksid=p3907.m29&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=1



Peach Very Noeud Prive Size 40

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTAIN-LOUBO...es?hash=item230323509583&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14


----------



## melialuvs2shop

python oh my slings 39!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Christian-Louboutin-Python-Oh-My-Sling-39_W0QQitemZ110348251714QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item110348251714&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## carlinha

ernesta t-strap leopard print, 36.5, BIN $225
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

yoyo hot pink patent (like JSG's wedding shoe!!!), 42, BIN $381
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

yoyo black patent, 36, BIN $400
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

Blue/Silver Cathedrale(?) sz39.5 BIN £300

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LOUBOUTIN-GEN...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## foxycleopatra

Chins4 said:


> Blue/Silver Cathedrale(?) sz39.5 BIN £300
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LOUBOUTIN-GENUINE-UNUSUAL-UK-SIZE-6-5_W0QQitemZ300292166185QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item300292166185&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



That's the "Pharaone" style.....very comfortable shoe.


----------



## LavenderIce

Chins4 said:


> Blue/Silver Cathedrale(?) sz39.5 BIN £300
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LOUBOUTIN-GENUINE-UNUSUAL-UK-SIZE-6-5_W0QQitemZ300292166185QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item300292166185&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 
I think those are called Pharone. (sp?)

*Foxy got it right, it's Pharaone.


----------



## carlinha

tiger decolletes, 37, BIN $420
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

carlinha said:


> tiger decolletes, 37, BIN $420
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> black patent rolando, 38, BIN $331.50 (WHAT A DEAL!!!!  wish they were my size!)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Stunning-Christ...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Those Rolandos look fake to me...please be careful if you are interested.


----------



## foxycleopatra

laureenthemean said:


> Those Rolandos look fake to me...please be careful if you are interested.



Yeah, those ones are pretty obvious fakes.  Fake patent Rolando's are generally much easier to spot than fake suede Rolando's.


----------



## carlinha

laureenthemean said:


> Those Rolandos look fake to me...please be careful if you are interested.



uh oh really?!?!?  i am so sorry, i had no idea!  removing it now...

thank you laureen and foxy for catching that


----------



## authenticplease

Prive Batik in 36.5 for $100 opening bid with no reserve! 3 days left.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140299639426&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Lovely shoes from a lovely tpfer!

Nude Architek 39.5 $285 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-architek-slingbacks-39-5_W0QQitemZ270341510150QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item270341510150&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

70mm Black Very Prive 39 $275 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/christian-loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Black Oh My Sling 39.5 $275 BIN 

http://cgi.ebay.com/christian-loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Magenta Sixties Sz 40 $225 BIN


----------



## JetSetGo!

Silver Podium Size 41, Silver $275 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Paillete Decolletes multiple sizes
http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?sec=1&...CD7&rr=1&cod10=441411741B&sts=sr_shoeswomen80


----------



## hya_been

beige leather pointy toe slingbacks size 7 $314 US
http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?sec=1&...7CD7&rr=1&cod10=441352341Z&sts=sr_salewomen80


----------



## hya_been

Open Toe Passementerie Pump 36 $506

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...4294966940%2B145%26icid%3DsaleSubnav%26st%3Ds


----------



## BagsR4Me

CLs available on Barneys website. Of course some are sold out and they haven't updated their website, but I thought I'd post this anyway. Good luck!

http://www.barneys.com/Sale/SALE04,...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=0&sz=42


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262


----------



## JetSetGo!

Red Linen VP with Cork toe &#8211; very cute!
Size 37, $250 starting
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

http://www.barneys.com/Drapiday/159016186,default,pd.html


----------



## laureenthemean

Cream Cascade, size 36, starting bid $199 (less than a day left):
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350161190374


----------



## poshchick

Someone was looking for these I'm sure..

Green Sequins VP? Size UK7

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-sequin-peep-toe-pump-never-worn_W0QQitemZ120372543334QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item120372543334&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

Crazy Suede Boot with Wood & Lucite Heel ending in 2 hours.
Size 39
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1685|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
bidding at approx $143


----------



## Odalysb2006

Horatio Sling in 39.5 BIN $329.99  (assuming they are authentic)


http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Odalysb2006

Magenta Horatio 38 starting bid of $349.99 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kamilla850

HTF Isado in size 41
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370153463836&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching


----------



## savvysgirl

Moyen Empire (white & silver) Size 38 - BIN $275 (Love these)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:47|294:50


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Blue with BIN or best 550 - never seen this style/color. size 38.5


----------



## goashleygo

Black Orniron ankle boot Sz.38 - $169.50 (3 days left)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-2K-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Black-Orniron-Boot-38-8_W0QQitemZ370155784512QQihZ024QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## Kamilla850

There is a pair of black croc NPs in size 39 at BG on sale for $2.3k

Lots of CLs marked down on Bluefly.com

Black Cabaret for $249
http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...-t-strap-pumps/cat620060/301168902/detail.fly


----------



## Speedah

^^ Beat me to it Kam! Note: you have to click on the item to see the discount, it won't show in the search results page.


----------



## sgraham

Here is the link to the 10 hour CL sale on bluefly:

http://www.bluefly.com/Designer-10-Hour-Designer-Shoe-Sale/_/N-dafw/list.fly

Not many things left in my size, but hopefully someone will find something.


----------



## Speedah

^^ Type in the promo code: AFF20 or CMOUNTAIN20 to get an extra $20 off a purchase over $100. Good for 3 more days.

Tons of sizes still in the Graffiti Flats:

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...llerina-Tag-flats/SEARCH/301160801/detail.fly


----------



## sunkist_baby

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...vening-sandals/cat620060/214486600/detail.fly

Black satin 'lady' evening sandals $299


----------



## kaeleigh

Speedah said:


> ^^ Type in the promo code: AFF20 or CMOUNTAIN20 to get an extra $20 off a purchase over $100. Good for 3 more days.


 
After you use the AFF20 or CMOUNTAIN20 promo code, or use 3SUBWEL20   then...check out using this link for additional 10% off.

http://www.bluefly.com/index.jsp?PR..._mmc=247-_-10_off-_-Fall_Accessories-_-728x90


----------



## love2shop_26

Super Woman $299! 

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...the-knee-boots/cat620060/301169601/detail.fly


----------



## Odalysb2006

Not sure if these have been posted . . . Pony Ballet Flats 41

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hya_been

don't know if bluefly is a la Barney's in cancelling most orders after, but hopefully these purple yasmines in 39.5 at $199 work out for someone!

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...-Yasmine-pumps/cat590230/301168702/detail.fly


----------



## laureenthemean

On Bluefly, you can do this:
Click this link to get an extra 10% off 
http://www.bluefly.com/index.jsp?PR...=Turn-_-10_off-_-Winter_Accessories-_-300x250

Then use this code to get free shipping
3SUBWEL20


----------



## hlfinn

i was at woodbury commons today and the barneys outlet had a pair of black heels- i am pretty sure they are the decollete, i have to check. i believe they were black jazz bc they were shiny but not patent. i think a 36 or something close to that.

they also had those super super super long boots. light grey suede. on sale for 710. from 1700 something. i believe they were either a 37.5 or a 38.5.  

sorry i thought i remembered these things....

eta: the neiman's last call there also had the brown quadrilettes (sorry if i spelled that wrong) in, i believe, a 37 and the peep toe printed flats (is the print called Mubai or something like it?) in purple print in a 39.5 and i think one size that's smaller. the flats were 227 plus 20% off and the quads were i think 270 something and 20% off.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

yoyo 110 nude patent size 39 
starting at $499.99
from a fellow TPFer

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## melialuvs2shop

burgandy patent lapono size 41
BIN $389

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## melialuvs2shop

black kid helmut size 39
BIN $220 OBO

used, but still have lots of life 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Leather-Helmut-Heels-Size-39_W0QQitemZ330306586461QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item330306586461&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## melialuvs2shop

NIB rose gold VP size 38
BIN $450

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Rose-Gold-Very-Prive-Shoes-38-or-8_W0QQitemZ170301160519QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item170301160519&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## sgraham

OK, I just said how bad Barneys is if you  order online, but here is a pair of CL Orniron in a size 5.5 for $569.  I guess its worth a try, knowing it might get cancelled.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


New simples, pewter size 36 BIN or best 450


----------



## savvysgirl

Cheetah Rolandes - Size 37 - Start £159 (Just under 4 hours to go)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1685|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Purple Sometimes - size 39 - Start £150 BIN £250 (from tpfer)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1685|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

Bourge Zeppa, size 37.5, BIN $799
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Anthracite Bling Bling, size 36.5, BIN $800
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

Purple suede Declic size 38, BIN $550
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

Nude Yoyo 110, size 40, starting bid $25
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318

Red patent/cork Bruges, size 41, $195 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## savvysgirl

African print NP - size 35 & 36 - £200!

http://www.brownsfashion.com/pages/...ctgry=Browns&x=0&y=0&serial=09020939445675653

They also have a few other styles in the sale still.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Nude Pigalle 120 $599 BIN, Size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1307


----------



## sakura

City Girl in 39.5! - http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com:80/s...cat000000cat205700cat211103cat211105cat221007


----------



## sakura

Black C'est Moi in 39 - http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com:80/s...cat000000cat205700cat211103cat211105cat221007

Platform May Jane in 37.5 and 39 - http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com:80/s...cat000000cat205700cat211103cat211105cat221007


----------



## sakura

Metallic Pewter Super Decollete in 40 - http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## sakura

Teal Decolzep in 38 - http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hash=item230324343124&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...algo=DLSKWL&its=K&itu=MBMS%2BUCK&otn=49&ps=48


brown suede yoyo


----------



## lulabee

Black Python YOpen sz 40.5
Start $599.00
tripplemr-200308019128


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...uestid%3D4513%26N%3D4294966940%2B145%26st%3Ds   Orniron Booties Size 35  $520.00 NM


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...uestid%3D4513%26N%3D4294966940%2B145%26st%3Ds 
*Sigourney Padded Bootie  Size 38 Brown $464*


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod60860013&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731&rte=%252Fcommon%252Fstore%252Fcatalog%252Ftemplates%252FET1.jhtml%253F_requestid%253D4513%2526N%253D4294966940%252B145%2526st%253Ds 
*Padrino Pointed-Toe Bootie $358.00 size 39.5 Black*


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

http://www.barneys.com/Orniron/15901...efault,pd.html *Orniron Bootie Size 35.5 $569 Black Barneys *


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/ca...5%2526st%253Ds *Multiple sizes available in Orniron boots at NM - Brown - $520*


----------



## Odalysb2006

Red Patent Ernesta 39 - $199 Starting

http://cgi.ebay.com/640-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## subxlime

Please do not post on tPF again until you've read and understand our rules.
Thanks


----------



## carlinha

^i don't think you can post/advertise your own listings here subxlime


----------



## subxlime

oops. New to this. Didn't check the rules. I thought as long as it wasn't a private msg, or a bunch of spam it was ok.


----------



## corsie

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:SG:1123#ebayphotohosting

CL tall boots, size 36, 340 BIN! Not sure of the style so ******************.


----------



## canchan

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

Pewter Lady Gres. $279 BIN. Size 38. (Although quite well-worn).


----------



## canismajor

Python HELMUT
38.5
Start $789.94 
BIN 894.09
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...QQptZUSQ5fWomenQ5fsQ5fShoesQQsalenotsupported

(! Stinas it's calling you ! )


----------



## schwinn3

Black calf triclo, size 38, $358

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dlouboutin%26_requestid%3D17572


----------



## goashleygo

Patent brown simples 39 - currently $260 but ending soon

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## carlinha

OMG!!!!!

violet python VP, 37.5, BIN $495 OBO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

GO GO GO GO!!!!

why are these never my size?!??!!


----------



## rdgldy

I hope someone here got them-what a deal!


----------



## goashleygo

^^^ Awh I would have cut my big toe off for those violet pythons! ^^^

Black burges-kid plat pumps 39.5 - $60 w/ 2 days left

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110348207299

Same seller has these pewter scissor girl pumps 39 - $99 w/ 2 days left

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=  110348207401


----------



## more_CHOOS

Leopard NP sz 37 $380

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## more_CHOOS

Glittart VP from Mushroom City sz 39 $479

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Brown-Very-Prive-Glittart-Heels-39_W0QQitemZ200308202723QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200308202723&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...ender=women&group=&season=sale&seasProdID=48I
Red Patent Triclo's (size 37.5 & 41) $385.67    (Why can't these be a 36.5 or 37?)


----------



## sjl83

http://www.distractionsaspen.com/shop/shopping.php?pr_id=1332

Christian Louboutin Drapiday in Grey Suede available for $223.75

They were $895 so that's pretty amazing.


----------



## hya_been

wrong thread sorry


----------



## rdgldy

Barneys in Chicago should have a pair of bronze leather armadillos, size 39.5, $359-at least at 7PM NY time they did!


----------



## authenticplease

http://www.distractionsaspen.com/shop/shopping.php?pr_id=1432

Size 38 only for $236!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?sec=1&...3FD17CD7&rr=1&cod10=44153184AX&sts=sr_women80
These are sooo pretty!  (Size 36.5)  $395


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/salewomenshoes/89367.htm
Python slingbacks pale-blue/ beige (size 36 & 38)  $368.80

http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/salewomenshoes/89361.htm
African print high heel  (size 35 & 36)  $295.04

http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/77247.htm
Matastrass orlato shoe  (size 36) $582.70


----------



## Stinas

Whoever is looking for Nude Satin Eugenies in a size 38.5...NM Short Hills has them & they are the last ones.
Phone # 973-912-0080
Here is a pic I snapped of them after I tried them on.  
I think retail price on them are around $1800....correct me if im wrong.


----------



## rdgldy

wrong thread


----------



## b0tn3a

I found Black Clichys! from sizes 35-41  And a lot of others http://diabro.net/product_info.php/cPath/192_1150/products_id/9843


----------



## Stinas

Python Flats - Size 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190284348121


----------



## melialuvs2shop

b0tn3a said:


> I found Black Clichys! from sizes 35-41 And a lot of others http://diabro.net/product_info.php/cPath/192_1150/products_id/9843


 

^^^ way more than retail...  
CL LV still has some clichy 100 & 120 in black patent...  for $555


----------



## Nieners

melialuvs2shop said:


> ^^^ way more than retail...
> CL LV still has some clichy 100 & 120 in black patent...  for $555



So glad to read this, since I was getting them yesterday but my internet was messing around so I couldn't. Lucky me


----------



## JetSetGo!

Lots of sale shoes back up on NM.com

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?No=0&Ntt=louboutin&_requestid=28855&N=0&st=s&va=t


----------



## pursemonkey

Yellow suede Babels 40.5 $550
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1234272275566&ev19=1:1


----------



## pursemonkey

Brown suede Yoyos 40 $259
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dlouboutin%26_requestid%3D12295


----------



## pursemonkey

Bronze Armadillo 39.5 $359
http://www.barneys.com/Armadillo/159016185,default,pd.html


----------



## JetSetGo!

Hermitage (tall Trotinette) Size 40 $650
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat211103cat211105cat221007


----------



## pursemonkey

Black suede tall Hermitage 40 $650
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731

ETA: Jinx, JetSet!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Tiger Decollete, Size 40, $319 starting 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## meggyg8r

Activas, 36.5 $440 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-LOUBOUTIN-White-NEW-Peep-Toe-Pumps-Heels-36-5_W0QQitemZ390030262022QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item390030262022&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## meggyg8r

Small shoe alert!!

Pink Simples, 34.5, $399 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shocking-Pink-Simple-Pump-Heel-34-5_W0QQitemZ120376407607QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120376407607&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

ETA: Mushroom_city also has them in a 35!


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

authenticplease said:


> http://www.distractionsaspen.com/shop/shopping.php?pr_id=1432
> 
> Size 38 only for $236!


 
I am not sure, but these look fake to me.  Does anyone else believe these are fake?


----------



## Bitstuff

Designerbagcarrier said:


> I am not sure, but these look fake to me.  Does anyone else believe these are fake?




Distractions Aspen sells authentic items. A few TPF members have purchased from there.


----------



## dreamdoll

Designerbagcarrier said:


> I am not sure, but these look fake to me. Does anyone else believe these are fake?


 
I've bought my armadillos from them, I don't believe they sell fakes, but do check in with the authentication thread if you still have your doubts...


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731


----------



## lulabee

Designerbagcarrier said:


> I am not sure, but these look fake to me. Does anyone else believe these are fake?


 I've never seen this style faked.


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/common/....jhtml?_requestid=44641&N=4294966940+145&st=s  Beautiful green suede pump


----------



## BellaShoes

melialuvs2shop said:


> yoyo 110 nude patent size 39
> starting at $499.99
> from a fellow TPFer
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318


 
Thanks for posting *melia*, just wanted to ensure you all know they are actually $449


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1234286220356&ev19=1:1


----------



## melialuvs2shop

wrong thread, sorry


----------



## melialuvs2shop

aqua dominestrass 37 
starting at 349.99 or BIN 369.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Aqua-Satin-Crystal-Heels-s-37_W0QQitemZ220359668636QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220359668636&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## melialuvs2shop

purple suede lady gres 36.5 
starting at 529.00 or BIN 559.00

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Lady-Gres-Purple-Shoes-NIB_W0QQitemZ290295520866QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item290295520866&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Velvet Sevillana/Castillana size 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gourgeous-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318
not cheap, but pretty!


----------



## pursemonkey

Leopard Pigalles 70 39/39.5 $275 BIN from a sweet PFer!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Same seller has Haute et Nue Pigalles 100 38 $300 BIN!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sumnboutme

Black Patent Active 37
BIN 239.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290295118405


----------



## sumnboutme

Python Privatita in 40 and 41
$685

http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?cod10=44141169&TP=11227


----------



## drtamjordan

Bronze Armadillo 39.5 $359
http://www.barneys.com/Armadillo/159...efault,pd.html


  These are no longer available....I called the Chicago store and they shipped out to the warehouse this morning.....


----------



## goodmornin

Designerbagcarrier said:


> I am not sure, but these look fake to me.  Does anyone else believe these are fake?



Distractions is legit - I used to work in the sales dept of a luxury brand they had accounts with us.


----------



## sakura

Turquoise suede yoyo zeppa in 37.5 - http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220359532304&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:SG:1123

Grey suede Lady Gres in 37 - http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170301497002&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:SG:1123


----------



## rilokiley

why can't these be my size?! 

Roccia python Pigalle 120, size 37, used.  Starting bid $800, BIN $900.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rilokiley

Seller has a few CL's (38.5 or 39) for all $.99 starting bids...

Tiger print NP, nude Architeks, etc.

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/fashion_is_poison


----------



## ylime

Black kid C'est Moi booties, size 35.5 BIN $275 + free ship
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-CHRIST...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## ylime

Grey suede (?) Lady Gres 37 BIN $329.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Odalysb2006

Wasn't someone looking for these???  Peniche Patent

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...U&category=SAL&sortby=&numperpage=12&pos=12&t


----------



## rilokiley

Red satin Scissor Girl, size 37, brand new.  BIN $399 OBO.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


Burgundy suede New Simple, size 39, barely used.  Starting bid $250, BIN $325.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## fleurdelys

Lady Noeuds 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Louboutin-R...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## BellaShoes

GORGEOUS!!!
Patent Nude Pigalles
Sz 38
$599
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NUDE-PIGALLE-120-SHOES-HEELS-PUMP_W0QQitemZ230324386460QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item230324386460&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1307


----------



## BellaShoes

3 minutes to gooooooooooooooooooo! Green Lady Gres at $380 sz 39
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Lady-Gres-suede-shoes-heels-39-8-5_W0QQitemZ300291405435QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item300291405435&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## authenticplease

Stunning whipsnake VP....not cheap but OMGosh!  size 39

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Whipsnake-Roccia-39_W0QQitemZ260360643584QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260360643584&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## goashleygo

Worn black very prives sz 39

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270341504492


----------



## goashleygo

Same seller has worn architek slingbacks in peach/beige? Sz 39.5 - BIN $285

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## authenticplease

Leopard Pony Hair 41 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Leopard-Print-Platform-Pumps_W0QQitemZ320340236604QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item320340236604&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## melialuvs2shop

black/red architek 39 from a fabulous TPFer!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## sakura

Turquoise satin Anemone in 39 - http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## sumnboutme

Magenta Pigalle 120 in 38.5
BIN $469.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:2|240:1318


----------



## Speedah

Burgundy Glittart NP 38.5 $399.99 obo

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Alti black calf 160mm 39  From a tPFer!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lilgooseberry

there are a few sale items still in the Hong Kong CL boutique
as far as i remember there are:
SGs bronze and silver
Armadillos- black leather and grey/silver leather and red satin 
Sequin pugalles (lower heel)- pink and green
Tricolos- purpley colour
Forever tina boots in purple
A pair of brown suede boots (sorry forgotten the name)
once i picture the rest ill post again. 
I'm not sure about sizes but give the boutique a call.


----------



## Cerina

Black python Yopen sz 40 currently $600, ending in 7 hours.
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## peachi521

Bone/Nude Patent Privatita sz 39, current bid is $157.50 (reserve not met) w/2.5 hrs left.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230323644200&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123


----------



## Speedah

Black patent En Passant NIB $359 BIN 41

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## marinachkaa

hi all just wondering if this is a good deal?? thanks alot!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLUE-YOYOSPINA-SHOES-39-9-645_W0QQitemZ120373878167QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120373878167&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## sumnboutme

i don't know the style name but good deal - Electric Blue Satin 39.5 - $287.08

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...=women&group=shoes&season=sale&seasProdID=48I


----------



## ylime

VP Pony hair Orlato (?), size 41 BIN $395
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## yslalice

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731
calf leather black padrino booties taller heel
37
$359


----------



## yslalice

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731
o my sling beige grease
$250
41


----------



## ylime

These are gorgeous! BIN $370 + free ship (don't know the name)
Aqua satin

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-CHRISTIAN-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

Eggplant purple suede/lizard Eugenie-like shoes, size 40
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
I wish these were my size! 

Gray suede Zipette, size 38
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Blue satin Palace Zeppa, size 40
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318
Love these!

Gray python, I think they are the Wherever? 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## sumnboutme

Pewter Scissor Girls - 41 - $403

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mplates%2FET1.jhtml%3FN%3D4294966940%26st%3Ds


----------



## rilokiley

from a lovely TPFer...

Black Hung Up, size 41, used.  BIN $249

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rilokiley

Brown Mount Street, size 9, used.  Starting bid $350

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rilokiley

Black patent Pigalle 120, size 40.5, used (a bit dirty on the inside, but the soles don't look very worn).  BIN $310.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


in a 37.5 (with straight heel).  BIN $357.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rilokiley

Cute black patent sandals (not sure of style name), size 38, used.  BIN $199.95

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rilokiley

Black paillette VP, size 37, new.  BIN $699 OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## sakura

All New!

Red Velvet Clichy (120mm) in 41 - http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...emQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item190286264339

Black Rolande in 39 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260360643854

SOM1 in 37 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350165315649


----------



## BellaShoes

Not cheap but OMG soooo gorgeous! Even if you are not a 36...just look at them...
I am kicking myself for not getting these from FootCandy during the salesush:

Size 36
Altadama Grey Roccia Watersnake
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350165005131&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## sakura

*BellaShoes*, Saks is getting a new shipment.

Roccia Python Yoyo Zeppa in 40 for $995 BIN - http://cgi.ebay.com/08-LOUBOUTIN-PY...emQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item300288919668


----------



## BellaShoes

Another pair of the Altadama Watersnake....Delicious!..... sz38.5 $995
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310117876620&category=63889&_trksid=p3907.m263&_trkparms=algo%3DSI%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D15%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D54


----------



## BellaShoes

Red Ernesta Sz 39 (pre loved) $199
http://cgi.ebay.com/640-Christian-Louboutin-Ernesta-Heels-Red-Patent-39_W0QQitemZ150325648974QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item150325648974&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## BellaShoes

Just recieved word from Foot Candy Brentwood.....

VP's arriving later this week....

Patent Nude will have pale rose gold and Patent Black should have red - @875.00 


--
Robyne Wilson
Footcandy - Brentwood
11934 San Vicente Boulevard
Brentwood, CA 90049
P (310) 820-4800
F (310) 820-4802
http://www.footcandyla.com


----------



## carlinha

champagne pailletes VP, 39, BIN $600
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

black cotton club, 38.5, BIN $599.95
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and a ton of other stuff from fashioncircle:
http://stores.ebay.com/Fashioncircle_Christian-Louboutin_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ11QQftidZ2QQtZkm

and a ton of stuff from rentmeahandbag:
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZrentmeahandbag


----------



## carlinha

very cute, pigalle pink raffia, 39, starting $199
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## carlinha

black c'est moi, 35.5, BIN $250!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-CHRIST...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

where are the small footed ladies?!?!?


----------



## sakura

No idea what style this is but they remind me of the Cotton Clubs.  Size 37 - http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rilokiley

Watersnake Altadama, size 36.5, brand new.  Starting bid $129.99, BIN $499.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


edit: seller just took away the BIN


----------



## carlinha

fuschia suede rolandos, 37.5, BIN $807
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

purple satin pumps, older style, 37, $169
http://cgi.ebay.com/GORGEOUS-CHRIST...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## authenticplease

Iowa in green patent 37
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-IOWA-Mary-Jane-Green-Patent-Pumps_W0QQitemZ120377408258QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120377408258&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## b0tn3a

Black Body Double 39.5 http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-BODY-DOUBLE-Black-Satin-Shoes-39-5_W0QQitemZ300292420394QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item300292420394&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A4|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A200


----------



## samhainophobia

Pardon me if these have already been posted.  Mushroom City has dropped the price on her white Declics.  I am so annoyed that these are too big for me!  39.5, $424.15 BIN -- http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262


----------



## rdgldy

Does anyone who might have helmuts in anything other than black kid or pony?  I called Horatio and SCP already. Thanks!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Louboutin-black-satin-Cortina-pumps/SEARCH/302712801/detail.fly
Black Satin Cortina's
size 11.5   $396


----------



## japskivt

Ariella Python Boots for only $700
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401


----------



## ceseeber

wedding shoe alert
http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Louboutin-white-crepe-Biba-dorsay-pumps/SEARCH/213745600/detail.fly
White crepe Biba
Bluefly
$512
sizes 41, 41.5 & 42


----------



## morfoula

HOT HOT HOT
minibout in Metallic Fuschia
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## morfoula

minibout zep 
in Mettalic Silver
size 41
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## lawgirl78

Not necessarily a "deal" but gorgeous. $495 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=370156069737


----------



## Stinas

NP - Light Beige Fabric w/Gold tip & Heel - Size 40 - $362
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=390029202753

I dont think these ever had a real name...
Lizard T-Strap Dorset - Size 38 (I think these might be from a TPFer?)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300291889432

Joli Noeud Slide - Red Satin - Size 39.5 $299 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170300372678

Yoyo 110mm - Nude Patent w/Sculpted Heel - Size 39 - Lovely TPFer!!! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220358622921

NP - Tiger Print w/Tiger Heel - Size 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280312249428

I forget the name of these but i LOVE them...too bad they are not my size!

Leopard Pony Slingbacks - Size 37 - $299
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170300101295

Peniche - Brown Patent - Size 38 - $399 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170300866241

Minibout - Taupe - Size 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250370748937

More lovely offers from TPFers...

NP - Burgundy Glittart - Size 38.5 - $399 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110349523324

Scissor Girl - Red Satin - Size 37 - $399 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150326259884


----------



## JennWith2NNs

Black & brown leopard pigalles 39.5 $289 bids/$425BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...rms=algo=SI&its=I&itu=UCI&otn=40&po=LVI&ps=54


red & black passementerie 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


purple pigalles 37 $375
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Patent-Pigalle-Pumps-Size-37_W0QQitemZ120376429309QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120376429309&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## Speedah

Black Sharkas 38 $252
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dlouboutin%26_requestid%3D17251


----------



## savvysgirl

Pink Catwoman - Size 8 (us) - $232.50 bidding - $600 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Chris...|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:14|294:50


----------



## savvysgirl

Peach Paillettes VP - Size 39 - $500 start $600 BIN 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:15|294:50


----------



## savvysgirl

Did i see someone want these? Not sure on size though ..

Cheetah Rolandes - Size 38 - $275 bidding $350 BIN!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:16|294:50


----------



## Speedah

NIB Black Patent VP with Burgundy tip $455/$475 BIN!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262


----------



## singtong

size 40 brown wedges, 99 euros BIN from germany

http://cgi.ebay.de/Christian-Loubou...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

leather helmut 39 from germany again BIN 139 euros

http://cgi.ebay.de/Christian-Loubou...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

not many pics but good deals!


----------



## lhasa

Ooooh!  Ooooh!

Purple python VP's, 39.5 - BIN $799 OBO!



http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## poshchick

Browns has gorgeous yellow patent decollettes

http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/fashion/shoes/shoes/95810.htm


----------



## JetSetGo!

Interesting Graphic Thongs, 38.5, starting $25
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

Gold Sandals (almost like open-toe Helmuts) 38.5, starting $89
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Speedah

Beige Suede Super Decollettes 39.5 (these run really small i've found) $169

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

Seller has a few pairs for cheap!

http://search.stores.ebay.com/Ricky...suresQQfsooZ2QQfsopZ3QQsaselZ52499562QQsofpZ0


----------



## more_CHOOS

EB Hai pumps sz 38 $385

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001GTX29U...e=380337&creativeASIN=B001GTX29U&linkCode=asn


----------



## more_CHOOS

Black Hai $199 BIN $225 sz 42

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Black-Hai-85-Pumps-NIB-545-Sz-12_W0QQitemZ350165835408QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item350165835408&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## canismajor

Tortoise LA DONNA
35.5
Start 199.99
BIN 225.00
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350165681949


----------



## meggyg8r

Black Alta Perlas
36
Currently $1.04
One of my favorite Loubs!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-RHINESTONE-ALTA-PERLA-36_W0QQitemZ290296057397QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item290296057397&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## meggyg8r

Another pair of Alta Perlas
39
Currently $10.99
Still trying to convince people these shoes are so worth it! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-Christian-Louboutin-Strass-Silk-Evening-Shoes-9-NR_W0QQitemZ120377784228QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120377784228&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731
Nude (40.5) $342

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731
(size 7) Black $538

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731
Beige (size38.5) $387

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731
Black Triclo's (size 39) $358

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731
Black Astraqueen (size 38.5) $403


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731
*Sigourney Padded Bootie Brown *

(size 35.5 & 39)  $464

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731
*Ariella Python Ankle Boot*

Size 36.5 & 38  $700


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731
*Armadillo Pleated Leather Bootie Brown (size 36)*

$520

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731
*Appollonia Padded Ankle Boot Black (size 39.5)*

$684


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod37260017&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731&icid=&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FN%253D0%2526st%253Ds%2526Ntt%253Dlouboutin%2526_requestid%253D3345
*Patent Mary Jane Black*

(Size 35, 37, 38)   $353


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml;jsessionid=QYYJ55L1R2VDKCQAAKMRPVA?itemId=prod34300041&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat205700&icid=&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FN%253D0%2526st%253Ds%2526Ntt%253Dlouboutin%2526_requestid%253D5263
*Armadillo Platform d'Orsay Black*

(size 38) $403
 I know someone here has been looking for these....Good luck!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...=0&cmCat=cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697
*Very Croise Platform Slingback*

Black (size 36, 38, 38.5, 39, 40, 40.5, 41)  $543


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.barneys.com/C+est%20Moi/159016221,default,pd.html
C'est Moi - Black  (size 5) $409

http://www.barneys.com/Bang Bang/159016273,default,pd.html
Bang Bang - Black  (size 8) $559


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.barneys.com/JS%20Shoe%20Boot/159016301,default,pd.html
JS Shoe Boot - Black  (size 7.5 & 8) $529

http://www.barneys.com/Bloody Mary/159105143,default,pd.html
Bloody Mary - Black  (size 6 & 6.5) $549)


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...ther-Simple-pumps/SEARCH/302061501/detail.fly
purple patent leather 'Simple' pumps (size 9.5)  $460


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod51180039&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731&icid=&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FN%253D0%2526st%253Ds%2526Ntt%253Dlouboutin%2526_requestid%253D4465
Silver sometimes (size 38) $387


----------



## rilokiley

Pewter metallic Tenue (I think?), size 38, used.  Starting bid $.99, BIN $169

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rilokiley

from a TPFer...

Lavender satin Yasmine, size 39.5, brand new.  Starting bid $315, BIN $325

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Chins4

Love this colour - blue grease Simples (from a TPFer!)
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/fmd914/items/Christian_Louboutin_Blue_Grease_Paint_Simple_Sz__38_5


----------



## LC2009

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731


----------



## BellaShoes

Did anyone catch this yet?

Tiger Decollete...SZ 37 $199 Start....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230325405316&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## BellaShoes

Great day to be a 37-37.5.....

Here is a 37.5 in the Ariella Talon in Watersnake Boot $599 start....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200309472981&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## regeens

How beautiful are these!  37.5 VP in raspberry satin $689BIN or best offer.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VERY-PRIVE-OPEN-TOE-PUMPS-SHOES_W0QQitemZ230325478455QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item230325478455&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1307


----------



## needloub

Other deals from same seller as above...

http://stores.ebay.com/ushop2drop


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=LOLAPATENT!LOU&csurl=%2Fistar%2Easp%3Fa%3D29%26manufacturer%3DLOU%26group%3DFL08%26
LOLAPATENT Black (size 39 & 39.5) $297.50


----------



## needloub

My last post was for the seller that Bella posted..sorry


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...outin-cl-u-trottinette-shoes/4957?colour=grey
Trottinette Boots Grey Suede ($459.44 excl. VAT) Size 37EU


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.joanshepp.com/store/product160.html
Papillion Pump (size 39.5) $338.00


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=5563
SIGOURNEY METALLIC ANKLE BOOTS Peacock  $549


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?sec=1&...3FD17CD7&rr=1&cod10=44153182FC&sts=sr_women80
(size 6.5 & 7.5)

http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/CHRIS...7CD7/rr/1/cod10/441352341Z/sts/sr_salewomen80
(size 7) $280


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731
Trotinette boots Black suede (size 37) $538  also Free shipping code *WELCNM*


----------



## thisismisschris

Don't know if anyone's posted this already, but here are some black python Simples (or I'm pretty sure they're Simples) size 35.5 - BIN $359.25

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200309784090


----------



## heat97

http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?sec=1&...3FD17CD7&rr=1&cod10=441417581E&sts=sr_women80

yellow very noued sling size 6 $515 gorgeous!!! wasn't someone looking for these


----------



## Chins4

HTF alert for tiny feet : Red Patent Clichy 34.5 BIN $500

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## melialuvs2shop

NIB black rosazissimo 37.5 BIN $299
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## savvysgirl

Turquoise Bruges - size 37 - BIN $275 USED but gorgeous!!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:45|294:50


----------



## singtong

yikes JAWS ALERT!!!!! size 37, starting bid $924!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kaeleigh

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Louboutin-red-patent-leather-Caracolo-Plateau-pumps/sale-cat170042/301165502/detail.fly?cm_mmc=CJ-_-1909792-_-2178999-_-Christian+Louboutin+red+patent+leather+%27Caracolo+Plateau%27+pumps&referer=cjunction_2178999_10436858_48904948
red patent leather 'Caracolo Plateau' pumps
(size 5) $354.95



http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...her-Glittar-pumps/SEARCH/301755001/detail.fly
burgundy patent leather 'Glittar' Decollete pumps
(size 7.5 & 9.5 & 11) $447.12

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...-Babel-tall-boots/SEARCH/302061001/detail.fly
burgundy suede 'Babel' tall boots (size 41) $839.16

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Louboutin-brown-leather-Insectika-pumps/SEARCH/302234901/detail.fly
brown leather 'Insectika' pumps (size 6.5 & 7) $450.36

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...r-Petit-Rat-pumps/SEARCH/302061401/detail.fly
burgundy leather 'Petit Rat' pumps (size 7.5 & 8) $336.96

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...-Pass-Mule-wedges/SEARCH/302715602/detail.fly
florescent orange patent 'Pass Mule' wedges (size 6.5/ 10.5/ 11/ 11.5) $417.96

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...a-mary-jane-pumps/SEARCH/302713902/detail.fly
rust suede 'Eventa' mary jane pumps (size 7.5/ 10.5/ 11/ 11.5) $434.16







check out here:
Coupon code *3SUBWEL20*

http://www.bluefly.com/index.jsp?PR..._mmc=247-_-10_off-_-Fall_Accessories-_-728x90


----------



## singtong

unless my eyes deceive these are slingback prive in blue croc. Starting bid £250 ~$350. I'd ask for more pics UK 6.5 which is 39.5

*http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318*


----------



## sakura

Used, but in great shape.

Nude NP with nude tip in 37.5 - http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## authenticplease

OMGosh....if you are a 38 goooooo goooooo goooooo to this seller.....everything is $150 OBO.

Miss Boxe plus Bruges too!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubou...1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Chins4

Gold Tenues 40.5 BIN $124

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## peachi521

S





authenticplease said:


> OMGosh....if you are a 38 goooooo goooooo goooooo to this seller.....everything is $150 OBO.
> 
> Miss Boxe plus Bruges too!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubou...1%7C240%3A1318



Seller posted more stuff!  Red Burgundy Patent Yo Yos, BIN $350 or BO, sz 37.5: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...SALE_CURRENCY=0&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_fvi=1


----------



## ShoeNoob

Awesome moss suede pumps, size 8.5, only $199 BIN. Dear god, someone buy them before I feel compelled to!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## goashleygo

Didn't sell so seller just relisted these for BIN $250
Black leather very prives sz 39

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&item=270344767239


----------



## sakura

Anyone interested in fuxia suede?

NP in 38 for $659 BIN - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230325482941


----------



## sakura

Those looking for camel NPs!

90mm in 39 for $399 BIN! - http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-N-NUMERO-VERY-PRIVE-90-SHOES-HEELS_W0QQitemZ230325550063


----------



## peachi521

goashleygo said:


> Didn't sell so seller just relisted these for BIN $250
> Black leather very prives sz 39
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&item=270344767239



Seller also relisted the nude architeks, used, sz 39.5, for BIN $250 (or auction starting at $225)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## more_CHOOS

EB booties $191 sz 35.5 and 38 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Divine-Christian-Louboutin-ElectricBlue-Ankle-Boot-35-5_W0QQitemZ310121130047QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item310121130047&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Glittart VP sz 39 $479.20

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262

Black Ariella Talon sz 35 & 38.5 $454

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262

Eventa MJ sz 34.5 $219

http://cgi.ebay.com/Darling-Christi...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262

and some others


----------



## LouboutinNerd

I hope this is the right place to post this....mods, please feel free to delete if it's not.

Ladies....if you are a small size (35-37) go to SCP Nordstrom Rack.  They just got in a huge shipment of shoes, including CL!  I saw Peacock Sigourney, JS Boot, and a Champagne Satin Slignback (similar to Oh My's but with a different strap).  Prices were from $225-$299.


----------



## fatfrog

There were a few CLs left at the Barneys outlet in Camarillo.  38.5 and 37.5 twistochats in black python for 4xx, two pairs of 36.5 orniron booties in black for 569, a bunch of gold mesh slingbacks.


----------



## kaeleigh

black satin 'Cortina' pumps (size 41) $320.76
http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Louboutin-black-satin-Cortina-pumps/SEARCH/302712801/detail.fly

link for additional 10% off
http://www.bluefly.com/index.jsp?PR..._mmc=247-_-10_off-_-Fall_Accessories-_-728x90

Then code *3SUBWEL20   * or *1SUBWEL21*


----------



## hya_been

kaeleigh said:


> black satin 'Cortina' pumps (*size 41)* $320.76
> http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Louboutin-black-satin-Cortina-pumps/SEARCH/302712801/detail.fly
> 
> link for additional 10% off
> http://www.bluefly.com/index.jsp?PR..._mmc=247-_-10_off-_-Fall_Accessories-_-728x90
> 
> Then code *3SUBWEL20   * or *1SUBWEL21*



They're actually* 41.5*


----------



## Odalysb2006

Brown Glittart Ron Ron 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## singtong

singtong said:


> unless my eyes deceive these are slingback prive in blue croc. Starting bid £250 ~$350. I'd ask for more pics UK 6.5 which is 39.5
> 
> *http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin_W0QQitemZ260362371141QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item260362371141&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318*




please note that a lovely TPF'er emailed this seller and the shoes are in actual fact *40.5*


----------



## BellaShoes

Anyone see these yet?

39.5 Brown City Girls
BNIB
$358 Open.... $450 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-City-Girl-Shoes-NEW-39-5_W0QQitemZ280313417323QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item280313417323&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh Stinas..... have you seen these?

Leopard Slingbacks....$200 Sz 39 (virutually new, it would appear...)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## BellaShoes

These are sooooo cute!

Leopard Pony Hair flats w/Patent red bow and trim!
Sz39
BIN $479

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Leopard-Pony-Leather-Flats-39_W0QQitemZ180294162404QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item180294162404&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Speedah

OMG! Silver Pigalles 120s NIB 350GBP 38.5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Louboutin-Sil...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## BellaShoes

Pewter Scissor Girls BNIB
Sz 39.5 $449 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Scissor-Girl-Pewter-Pump-Heels-Shoes-39-5-NEW_W0QQitemZ390013491559QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item390013491559&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## BellaShoes

Black Leather Scissor Girls!

Sz39.5 BIN $379

http://cgi.ebay.com/895-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Black-pumps-shoes-39-5_W0QQitemZ160313888966QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item160313888966&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

singtong said:


> please note that a lovely TPF'er emailed this seller and the shoes are in actual fact *40.5*



uh-oh.


----------



## rilokiley

Grey satin VP w/ python tip, size 37.5, used.  BIN $500 OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rilokiley

Black kid Rolando, size 40, NIB.  Starting bid $375, BIN $395

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rilokiley

Silver glitter New Simple, size 37, NIB.  Starting bid $475, BIN $525

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rilokiley

Never seen these before...

Grey suede VP w/ contrast stitching, size 37, NIB.  Starting bid $399, BIN $419

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## singtong

unknown style but quite cute and cheap £50, 38.5
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Beautiful-Chr...14&_trkparms=72:1121|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


GO JETSETGO!!! those crocs are a total steal, someone here has to get them!!!


----------



## rilokiley

From a lovely TPFer...

Fuchsia suede VP, size 37, gently used.  $575!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/wygal307/items/Christian_Louboutin_Fuschia_Suede_Very_Prive_37


 these, and the color is even more stunning in real life!


----------



## authenticplease

Mad Mary black in 37 NIB $699 opening bid

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Mad-Mary-Mary-Jane-Shoes-SZ-37_W0QQitemZ270345245562QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item270345245562&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## sakura

Rare Nudes!

Clichy 100mm in 38.5 - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200310446027

Yoyo 110mm (straight heel!) in 38 - http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-nude-patent-YOYO-110-shoes-38_W0QQitemZ200310445924


----------



## authenticplease

Low Heel in rose leather 39.5  $179 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ANKLE-WRAP-PUMPS-39-5-9-5M-NIB-645_W0QQitemZ290296709087QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item290296709087&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## rilokiley

from a lovely TPFer...

Grey flannel NP, size 40.5, used.  Starting bid $99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


seller also has Sigourneys in the same size

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rilokiley

Anemone plume, size 39, NIB.  BIN $2595

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## YaYa3

python covered sling-back, sizes 36 and 38, sale priced at about $360
http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/salewomenshoes/89367.htm

african print sling-back, sizes 35, 36, sale priced at about $290
http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/salewomenshoes/89361.htm

might want to check my pound/dollar conversion ...


----------



## canismajor

Silver Glitter NEW SIMPLE
Size 37
start 45
BIN 525
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...QQptZUSQ5fWomenQ5fsQ5fShoesQQsalenotsupported


----------



## Speedah

Silver Decollettes/Decolzeps (?) 38 $226

http://cgi.ebay.com/FIERCE-CHRISTIA...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Black Patent slings 38 $100/$225 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...rms=algo=SI&its=I&itu=UCI&otn=40&po=LVI&ps=54

i wish i had smaller feet.


----------



## Chins4

Ring Lizard Cortas sz37 $450 BIN OBO

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/stunning-CHRI...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## cathy1228

i don't know if this has been posted before but the color is amazing!! 
Aqua Simple pumps in 41.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## halah

Extra 40% off showing up for a very few items on NM.  Including Purple Suede drapidays in size 36.5. $238.80 after the add'l discount
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dlouboutin%26_requestid%3D11750


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

currently at 202.00

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


purple patent sandals 40.5 BIN 299


----------



## meggyg8r

**LARGER FOOT ALERT**
RED VELVET CLICHYS 120MM
41

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-RED-VELVET-CLICHY-TAG-120-PUMP-41_W0QQitemZ190287574680QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item190287574680&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## peachi521

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...966940%26Ns%3DMAX_RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26st%3Ds

Size 35.0, $358 + extra 40% off


----------



## Chins4

Black Paillette VP (40) and Champagne Paillette (41) $630
http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?cod10=44141170&TP=11227


----------



## authenticplease

*Ebay gone wild!.....don't know where all the bargains came from all at once.....*


CL Black 38 $50 opening bid NR

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-Never-Worn_W0QQitemZ180329588818QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item180329588818&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

VP purple satin 36  $380 BIN or $250     opening bid (This seller has several pair)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-VERY-PRIVE-Purple-Satin-36_W0QQitemZ220363290676QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220363290676&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

VP pink suede 35.5 $325 BIN or $175 Opening Bid

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-VERY-PRIVE-Pink-Suede-Pumps-35-5_W0QQitemZ220363288335QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220363288335&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

VP teal suede 36 $380 BIN or $200 OB

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-VERY-PRIVE-Green-Suede-Pumps-36_W0QQitemZ220363285965QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220363285965&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Moyen Empire white 38 $250 BIN 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Moyen-Empire-white-and-silver-peep_W0QQitemZ220363280076QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220363280076&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Miss Gres 35.5 $449 OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-875-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Miss-Gres-90-EU-35-5_W0QQitemZ330308513146QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item330308513146&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Serpette Black 39.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-SERPETTE-snake-blk-satin-39-5-NIB_W0QQitemZ290296899738QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item290296899738&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## bonchicgenre

Sizes 38 and up
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...=5&cmCat=cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697


----------



## melialuvs2shop

nude catwoman 37, not necessarily a deal, but mos def htf
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-Size-7-Euro-37-Nude-Leather_W0QQitemZ280314103654QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item280314103654&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## lvpiggy

authenticplease said:


> VP purple satin 36 $380 BIN or $250 opening bid (This seller has several pair)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-VERY-PRIVE-Purple-Satin-36_W0QQitemZ220363290676QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220363290676&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 
looks like this is actually the lady gres, not the VP - or has lvpiggy gone crazy?* *


----------



## girliegirl

Blue Patent Pigalle, straight heel. $599 BIN 
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## peachi521

CL African print high heel, £200 ($285.41), sz 35 & 36: Brown's CL Slingbacks


----------



## Speedah

Super cute! Red patent kitten heels 38 $125 starting

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Black "Hello Lover"- can't remember name (pre-Mt. Street) shoes 39.5 $.99 starting bid

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:us


----------



## regeens

Not sure what these are called -- nude kitten heels in 38, starting bid $178

http://cgi.ebay.com/TREND-PROOF-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NuDe-BoW-HEELS-38_W0QQitemZ190287664337QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item190287664337&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## regeens

New simple leopard(?) 37 $375 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Leopard-Gold-PLATFORM-PUMP-SHOES-37_W0QQitemZ370160189524QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item370160189524&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## sunkist_baby

Armadillo Platform d'Orsay in black leather size 38 and 41 for $349!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat11000734cat19000737


----------



## sunkist_baby

Don't know the name of it.. Lace up bootie size 37 was $1120 now $302.40!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731


----------



## tuvili

That's the Inverness.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*gorgeous purple lapono 39.5* 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Lapono-Purple-Patent-Pumps-39-39-5_W0QQitemZ190287726001QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item190287726001&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

*leopard print pony hair rolando 39 from the same seller*

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Rorando-Leopard-Print-Pony-Pumps-39_W0QQitemZ190287725491QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item190287725491&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

*peanut python helmut 38.5*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-PEANUT-PYTHON-HELMUT-38-5-Pump-Shoe_W0QQitemZ260363833860QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260363833860&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## melialuvs2shop

ending later on today at 5:49 pm PST...  why, oh why couldn't they be in my size???

plum patent peniche 140mm size 40

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=400030607229

and also in size 36.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=400030607465


----------



## melialuvs2shop

such a beautiful wedding shoe...

NIB beige Ambrosina size 40 at $274.69 with a little over 8 hours left!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-AMBROSINA-SATIN-BGE-SHOES-10-40_W0QQitemZ400030604165QQihZ027QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Speedah

HOLY COW!  $95 BIN 35.5 Gold graffiti flats

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rdgldy

size 38, red patent sling, starting bid $125-wish they were my size!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## noah8077

I didn't know if these had already been posted.

Cute Fuschia Ballet Flats Size 37  BIN $379

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ShoeNoob

Gorgeous burgundy Altadama Astrakans, 37.5, $695 BIN. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...go=DR&its=S%2BI%2BSS&itu=ISS%2BUCI%2BSI&otn=4


----------



## ShoeNoob

Electric Blue ankle boots on sale for $191.60 BIN! Link is for size 38.5, looks like they've got a pair in 35.5 as well

http://cgi.ebay.com/Divine-Christia...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## authenticplease

Blk velvet Mary jane/d'orsay style $19.99 Opening Bid NR
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-VELVET-MARY-JANE-SHOES-9-5_W0QQitemZ230326269543QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item230326269543&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## rilokiley

Tiger print NP, size 40, NIB.  BIN $179 OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


Black Bruges (I think), also a 40.  Same price.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


go go go go!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

.


----------



## meggyg8r

Black Salopina Strass, Size 37
BIN $369
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## more_CHOOS

NM...rilokiley already posted!


----------



## authenticplease

Altadama Watersnake 37.5 $159.99 opening bid NR

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Altadama-Beige-Watersnake-Shoes_W0QQitemZ110353056846QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item110353056846&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## glitterglo

Speedah said:


> HOLY COW!  $95 BIN 35.5 Gold graffiti flats
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Graffiti-Ballerine-Flats-35-5-5-5_W0QQitemZ260363985777QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

Thanks so much I got these!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Gray New Decoltissimo, size 39, $320 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...rkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318#ht_541wt_758

Pewter Hi Tina, size 35.5, $315 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...kparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318#ht_3274wt_688

Black Mouche size 40, $399 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...kparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318#ht_5177wt_786


----------



## authenticplease

Mad Marys in 37 in Ebay.France.....you will need to authenticate & check for shipping....

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ESCARPINS-CHRIST...14&_trkparms=72:1526|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

authenticplease said:


> Mad Marys in 37 in Ebay.France.....you will need to authenticate & check for shipping....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ESCARPINS-CHRIST...14&_trkparms=72:1526|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



These are *fake*.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

super cute fushia satin pumps 36.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sexy-Christian-Louboutin-Pink-Satin-Shoes-Size-36-5_W0QQitemZ180329663536QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item180329663536&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

tortoise decollete 38

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-patent-court-shoes-size-38_W0QQitemZ390031901192QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item390031901192&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Speedah

Baby Blue Ernesta (?) 35.5 $199.99 OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## carlinha

nude patent yoyo 110mm, 38.5, BIN $503.61
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

tortoise patent decollete, 38, BIN $360
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## carlinha

brown "moc croc" passmule, 39, $299.95
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

is this really "mock"???  since when does CL ever make fake skin?  and if this is real croc... wouldn't it be an amazing deal?!??!!


----------



## schwinn3

Grey python hung ups, 36.5 $527.99

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Louboutin-grey-python-Hung-Up-pumps/cat20022/213753600/detail.fly


----------



## sumnboutme

Pewter Gattaca, NIB, 37.5 BIN $399.95

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## sumnboutme

Purple Suede Pumps (not sure of style name), NIB, BIN $399.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:3|294:50


----------



## peachi521

Drapiday Grey Suede, $223.75, email for sizes:
http://www.distractionsaspen.com/shop/shopping.php?pr_id=1332


----------



## more_CHOOS

These are cute $171 sz 38

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Blush-Satin-Pumps-DEK8036_W0QQitemZ190287872998QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item190287872998&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## sunkist_baby

peachi521 said:


> Drapiday Grey Suede, $223.75, email for sizes:
> http://www.distractionsaspen.com/shop/shopping.php?pr_id=1332


 
I emailed them a few days ago and was told that the smallest size they had was a 38.5  too big for me


----------



## melialuvs2shop

grey suede declic 37.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Grey-Suede-Declic-37-5_W0QQitemZ280314499938QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item280314499938&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## heat97

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...rms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318#ebayphotohosting

these are just really cute.


----------



## meggyg8r

Fuschia lace Pigalles
SMALL SIZE ALERT - 35.5
BNIB, BIN $680
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-red-black-lace-pigalle-heels-35-5_W0QQitemZ230326374704QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item230326374704&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## meggyg8r

Blue Patent Pigalles
LARGE SIZE ALERT - 41
BNIB , BIN $480
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-blue-patent-pigalle-100-heels-41-11_W0QQitemZ230326374185QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item230326374185&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## purdy13

carlinha said:


> nude patent yoyo 110mm, 38.5, BIN $503.61
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Nude-Patent-Yoyo-110-38-5-BNIB_W0QQitemZ130288488632QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
That's my listing. Thank you for posting!


----------



## kaeleigh

Barneys....guilt free shopping.
http://www.barneys.com/Armadillo/159016185,default,pd.html
Armadillo - BRONZE  (size 9.5) $359

http://www.barneys.com/Very%20Prive/159015993,default,pd.html
Very Prive - Red 70mm (size 10) $299


----------



## kaeleigh

orange patent leather 'Lola' pumps (lots of sizes) $428.40
http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...eather-Lola-pumps/SEARCH/302716503/detail.fly

check out here:for the 10% off
http://www.bluefly.com/index.jsp?PR..._mmc=247-_-10_off-_-Fall_Accessories-_-728x90

Coupon code *1SUBWEL21* for free shipping


----------



## cathy1228

Size 39.5 O my sling (??)
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## chiapet

CL Armadillo in black nappa size 40

Hurry!!!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...6st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dlouboutin%26_requestid%3D7837


----------



## peachi521

C'est Moi bootie in taupe at Barney's, $329, size 10.5: http://www.barneys.com/C+est Moi/159016222,default,pd.html


----------



## peachi521

Lady Grant, $249, size 10: http://www.barneys.com/Lady Grant/159016260,default,pd.html

Drapidays, $359, all different colors & sizes: http://www.barneys.com/Drapiday/159016186,default,pd.html

Bronze Scissor Girl, $359, sz 5.5 & 9: http://www.barneys.com/Scissor Girl/159016249,default,pd.html

Mody Blues in Peacock, $229, sz 8 & 8.5: http://www.barneys.com/Mody Blues/159015984,default,pd.html

Lots of other styles there but it's Barney's so who knows if it's "really" there


----------



## peachi521

NIB "Black Stain" Heels, sz. 38.5, BIN $298: http://cgi.ebay.com/New-box-Christi...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## candyny

http://www.barneys.com/Bloody%20Mary/159105144,default,pd.html  Nude Bloody Mary, Size 8.


----------



## peachi521

Nude Patent Petit Nan heels, 38.5 (according to description), starting bid $150: http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318

Nude Architek heels, size 39.5, starting bid $225 or BIN $250: http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## peachi521

Black patent Yo Yo Zeppa Slingbacks, sz. 39, BIN $399.99: http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat19950738cat19980731

Cl satin purse 40% off 538


----------



## sjl83

Tweed Pumps 38.5 with starting bid $196
http://cgi.ebay.com/ULTRA-CHIC-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-CHoC-TWeeD-PUMPS-38-5_W0QQitemZ190287802539QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item190287802539&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Red Leather Bow Pumps 38 with starting bid $186
http://cgi.ebay.com/PRRRETTY-CHRIST...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Speedah

Black Decoltissimo Glitter Pumps 39 $95 starting OMG, I wish these were my size!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## peachi521

Brown Glitterart Ron Rons from a tpf-er, size 36, BIN $315 or BO: http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Louboutin-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Kamilla850

I've been away for a while so I apologize if these have already been posted.  

One of my favorite rare shoes, Purple Satin Lady Gres size 36 currently at $250
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0676&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## melialuvs2shop

pink minibout 38.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-MINIBOUT-Zep-942-PINK-sz-38-5-8-5_W0QQitemZ190288021504QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item190288021504&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

magenta para la cruz 38

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## sakura

From a TPF-er:

Purple Python VPs with burgundy tip in 39.5  - http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Nude Patent VPs with red tip in 39.5 - http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

Tortoise VPs in 40 - http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lhasa

Python Hung-up, 6.5, $527.99 on Bluefly:

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Louboutin-grey-python-Hung-Up-pumps/cat20022/213753600/detail.fly


----------



## singtong

unknown style but really cute, 'UK 6' so these should be 39, but check first! £79.99 starting bid

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## meggyg8r

Glamissimas, Size 38.5
NIB $425 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

Black Catenita (stacked platform and heel), size 40, BIN $399
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...kparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318#ht_3192wt_956


----------



## Speedah

Ahhh!!! I wish these were my size!!! 

NP Red Grease NIB 36 $1 NR

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTHENTIC-C...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Swanky

this thread has over 15k posts in it.  We actually try and close thread and start new ones before 10k posts.
I have posted a fresh thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...eals-sales-finds-here-426474.html#post9825262


----------

